# Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget € und andere Angebote



## Solon25 (17. November 2005)

*Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget € und andere Angebote*

Hab grad geschaut was es _neues gibt_. Starkes Line Up mit unter anderem _Black Mirror, Deus Ex-IW, Thief DS, Hitman Contracts und Max Payne-2_. hab einige nocht nicht


----------



## Stryke89 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Jo..schon praktisch diese Pyramiede...ich werd mir warscheinlich mal thief und black mirror holen.
Mich stört es nur immer das es nur eine kleine cd-Hülle ist...kein Handbuch und nicht mal ne schöne große Packung, die man sich ins Regalstelen kann...daher entscheide ich mich wenn möglich für die SPiele, die zwar Budget sind aber trotzdem in der Original Packung sind.


----------



## Dumbi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Stryke89 am 17.11.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> daher entscheide ich mich wenn möglich für die SPiele, die zwar Budget sind aber trotzdem in der Original Packung sind.


Jep, so mache ich es auch immer. Lieber kaufe ich mir eine gebrauchte Erstausgabe bei Amazon, als das ich auf Packung und Handbuch verzichte. Ein einfaches Jewel Case anstelle einer großen Hülle wäre zwar noch in Ordnung, aber auf's Handbuch verzichte ich nur ungern.


----------



## Ping2 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Habe mir da letzte Woche gleich "Black Mirror" gekauft. Da braucht man wie ich finde ja nicht unbedingt ein Handbuch, jedenfalls nicht, um das Spiel spielen zu können. 
Finde es aber dennoch seltsam, dass auf der Verpackung steht: "inkl. Handbuch auf DVD", es aber gar kein Handbuch auf der DVD gibt...

Ping2


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2005)

*Neue Hammerpreis-Titel erschienen*



> Darunter fallen auch ehemalige Blockbuster die bis heute noch nichts an ihrem Reiz verloren haben. Unter anderem gibt es seit gut einer Woche den Aufbau-Strategie Titel ANNO 1503 zu kaufen. Zusätzlich gibt es das Rennspektakel DTM Race Driver 2 und das Action-Rollenspiel Legacy of Kain: Defiance. Abgerundet wird das ganze von Söldner (Reloaded).



_game7_

edit:

der spass kostet jeweils 9,99 €- hätt` ich fast vergessen.


----------



## Yikrazuul (18. November 2005)

*AW: Neue Hammerpreis-Titel erschienen*

ToEE gibt's sogar für unter 5 Eu.

Ist sogar patchbar!


----------



## Gunter (18. November 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Dumbi am 17.11.2005 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryke89 am 17.11.2005 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm, ich brauch selten bei einem spiel das handbuch... eigentlich nie :-o


----------



## Rosini (18. November 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Stryke89 am 17.11.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo..schon praktisch diese Pyramiede...ich werd mir warscheinlich mal thief und black mirror holen.
> Mich stört es nur immer das es nur eine kleine cd-Hülle ist...kein Handbuch und nicht mal ne schöne große Packung, die man sich ins Regalstelen kann...daher entscheide ich mich wenn möglich für die SPiele, die zwar Budget sind aber trotzdem in der Original Packung sind.



Ich hol mir meine Spielchen eigentlich nur in der Pyramide. Ich kauf mir Hauptsächlich nur Budgedspiele. Und da zur Zeit viele gute Spiele in der Pyramide wuseln, werde ich in kürze auch wieder Spielchen holen.

Vollpreisspiele kaufe ich eigentlich nur in Ausnahmefällen. Aber ansonsten kann man mit Budgedversionen auch leben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. November 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Stryke89 am 17.11.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo..schon praktisch diese Pyramiede...ich werd mir warscheinlich mal thief und black mirror holen.
> Mich stört es nur immer das es nur eine kleine cd-Hülle ist...kein Handbuch und nicht mal ne schöne große Packung, die man sich ins Regalstelen kann...daher entscheide ich mich wenn möglich für die SPiele, die zwar Budget sind aber trotzdem in der Original Packung sind.


Dann schau mal in nächsten MM vorbei. DIe verkaufen da - zumindest bei mir in der Ecke - Black Mirror in der Originalversion für 9,99€.


----------



## Solon25 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Yikrazuul am 18.11.2005 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ToEE gibt's sogar für unter 5 Eu.
> 
> Ist sogar patchbar!


Jauuu, gib's ihnen immer feste 



			
				Gunter am 18.11.2005 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, ich brauch selten bei einem spiel das handbuch.. eigentlich nie :-o


Naja, im Grunde hab ich es auch gerne und ich schlage oft zu wenn ein Spiel auf 20€ gesenkt wird (wie zuletzt bei Rome: TW im Karstadt zu 19€). Im Falle Medieval: TW hätte ich auch gerne ein HB gehabt... Gibt aber Ausnahmen wie dann Black Mirror wo ich es nicht für nötig halte.



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.11.2005 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schau mal in nächsten MM vorbei. Die verkaufen da - zumindest bei mir in der Ecke - Black Mirror in der Originalversion für 9,99€.


Warum habt ihr immer alle einen MM, SATURN oder dergleichen bei Euch um die Ecke? Ich müsste dafür erstmal 40 Min. Bahn fahren..


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Solon25 am 18.11.2005 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum habt ihr immer alle einen MM, SATURN oder dergleichen bei Euch um die Ecke? Ich müsste dafür erstmal 40 Min. Bahn fahren..







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Ist Max Payne 2 eigentlich schon bei der Software-Pyramide zu haben ?
Ich such schon seit einigen Tagen bei verschiedenen Läden danach, find es aber nicht.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				der_Menthol_Elch am 04.12.2005 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Max Payne 2 eigentlich schon bei der Software-Pyramide zu haben ?
> Ich such schon seit einigen Tagen bei verschiedenen Läden danach, find es aber nicht.


Ich habs auch erst Freitag gefunden (und dann gleich mitgenommen). War übrigens sehr positiv von der Verpackung überrascht: dicke CD-Hülle für die drei CDs und ein Handbuch, das mir sehr nach Original (also Erstausgabe  ) aussieht. Kannte von der Pyramide bisher nur "Handbuch auf CD". OK, das Digipack wär schöner gewesen, aber so kann man imo nicht meckern


----------



## jongerg (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Solon25 am 18.11.2005 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum habt ihr immer alle einen MM, SATURN oder dergleichen bei Euch um die Ecke? Ich müsste dafür erstmal 40 Min. Bahn fahren..


Ich auch. Dann kommen noch 15min bus bzw. 10min Auto falls jemand so nett ist und mich fährt und dann noch 15min fußweg.


----------



## Solon25 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Ping2 am 18.11.2005 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir da letzte Woche gleich "Black Mirror" gekauft. Da braucht man wie ich finde ja nicht unbedingt ein Handbuch, jedenfalls nicht, um das Spiel spielen zu können.
> Finde es aber dennoch seltsam, dass auf der Verpackung steht: "inkl. Handbuch auf DVD", es aber gar kein Handbuch auf der DVD gibt...
> 
> Ping2


Das Handbuch steht bei _www.software-pyramide.de_ zum DL bereit.

MP-2 liegt hier im Karstadt und im Supermarkt zu Hauff. Hab aber schon die Ur-Version zu 15€ gekauft. Kann man in der Pyramiden Version eigentlich auch Installation in deutsch oder Englisch wählen?


----------



## Solon25 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Die Planungen laufen, am Ende vom Geld ist noch ein halber Monat über 

Das Lineup zu _Was gibt es demnächst neues_? hat schon 5 Spiele ab dem 12.01. stehen.


----------



## PCG_Vader (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

find die pyramide auch genial, leider is der nächste mm bzw staurn bei mir auch gut ne dreiviertel stunde entfernt...(mit zug oder auto), deshalb kauf ich mir oft bei uns im kaff im müller die orginal-versionen für 15 oder 20 euro...is halt die auswahl sehr begrenzt...
erst vor n paar tagen hab ich meiner schwester gesteckt, das es in der pyramide für 10 euro metal gear solid 2: substance gibt und des ja für qwihnachten ne idee wär  - etz weiß ich wenigstens schon was ich in denr ferien zogg ^^

mfg daffy
PS leider hab ich zu weihnachten noch nix für sie    -  restliche family is schon angehakt zum glück...


----------



## memphis76 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 14.12.2005 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> find die pyramide auch genial, leider is der nächste mm bzw staurn bei mir auch gut ne dreiviertel stunde entfernt ...


Hier bei mir gibt´s die Pyramide auch z. B. im real, Globus Supermarkt etc. ... also nicht nur in Elektro-Discountern. 

Haste da mal geguckt oder gibts die Pyramide da bei Euch nicht??


----------



## LordMephisto (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Max Payne 2   
hab ich noch garnicht gewusst. Ich habe nämlich die 2 CD irgendwie verloren.


----------



## Solon25 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				memphis76 am 14.12.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Haste da mal geguckt oder gibts die Pyramide da bei Euch nicht??


Man braucht doch auf der Pyramiden Website nur oben auf Standortsuche gehen. Da PLZ oder Ort eintippen und ablesen wo der nächste Shop ist


----------



## Kevin1965 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Verratet doch einmal einem Dummen, ob Max Payne 2 in Deutsch ist.

Ich hatte zwar die Verpackung in der Hand, konnte aber nicht erkennen, ob das Spiel nun eine deutsche Sprachausgabe besitzt.

Der Preisaufkleber war wohl bei allen Verpackung unglücklich plaziert. Immer auf der gleichen Stelle.


----------



## bumi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Also ich hab mir damals das Game als Budgetversion für ca. 40.- SFr. geholt und das war auf jeden Fall english, und zwar komplett. Bis auf das Handbuch zumindest, das war auf deutsch. Aber keine sorge, wenn du dir aus den Comic-Zwischensequenzen nichts machst, gibts nicht viel was du nicht verstehen kannst. Aber für die Videos ist ein gutes englisch von Vorteil, da sehr schwierige Wörter oder Phrasen verwendet werden. Oft eben auch leicht poetische Texte die man als Ottonormalspieler eigentlich nicht versteht.


----------



## Febrezi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Kevin1965 am 14.12.2005 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Verratet doch einmal einem Dummen, ob Max Payne 2 in Deutsch ist.
> 
> Ich hatte zwar die Verpackung in der Hand, konnte aber nicht erkennen, ob das Spiel nun eine deutsche Sprachausgabe besitzt.
> 
> Der Preisaufkleber war wohl bei allen Verpackung unglücklich plaziert. Immer auf der gleichen Stelle.



Du kannst getrost zuschlagen, wenn du ne schnelle Internetverbindung hast, egal ob das Spiel englisch ist.
Es gibt nen super Language-Patch für Max Payne 2 unter http://files.filefront.com/Max_Payne_2_Sprachpatch/;4024493;;/fileinfo.html, der Max die deutsch Stimme von Wesley Snipes gibt. Auch sonst sind sämtliche Rollen professionell gesprochen. Dazu empfehle ich dir noch den Cinema Mod unter http://www.gamershell.com/news/11164.html zu laden. Der verleiht dem Spiel eine noch coolere Atmosphäre und einen richtig fetzigen Hollywood-Blockbuster-Look


----------



## firewalker2k (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neue Hammerpreis-Titel erschienen*

Anno und Hitman klingen sehr interessant - danke für die Info


----------



## Solon25 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Hammerpreis-Titel erschienen*

Wow, das Februar Lineup steht schon. Unter anderem dabei:

*Obscure

Syberia 2

Sudeki

Richard Burns Rally

Retro Classix*
_Hol dir die Spieleklassiker der 80er Jahre zurück auf den Bildschirm!Mit dieser Sammlung erhälst du mehr als 1.200 Vollversionen. Darunter über 1.000 Spiele aus dem 8- und 16-bit-Zeitalter - der goldenen Ära der Computerspiele. Und dazu gibt es noch 3 Weltpremieren, Spiele die noch nie zuvor erschienen sind: Monster Hunt (Atari XL/XE), In Shadow of Time (Amiga) und Quizmaster (Amiga)!!!_

Für mich sind da 2 Spiele bei


----------



## crackajack (1. Februar 2006)

*Lagerabverkauf?*

*Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines* gibt es beim Libro für *5€.*
Seltsam bei Amazon und anderen ist das Spiel mit ca. 25-30€ gelistet.

Umfang:
"Normal"breite DVD-Box mit 3 CDs und einer englischen Anleitung.
Auf einer CD befindet sich die deutsche Anleitung als *.rtf.
Das Spiel selbst ist deutsch mit englischer Sprachausgabe.
Die Version ist 1.1, daher sollte man zumindest den offiziellen 1.2er patch installieren.
(patch)

Ich werde mich dann mal auf bug-jagd begeben.  


Es sind noch weitere Titel im Angebot
interessant sind imo diese da:
Breed 3€
Men of Valor 5€
XIII 5€
hier die komplette Liste der Titel.


----------



## BlackDead (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				crackajack am 01.02.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines* gibt es beim Libro für *5€.*
> Seltsam bei Amazon und anderen ist das Spiel mit ca. 25-30€ gelistet.
> 
> Umfang:
> ...




Mist endlich mal wieder gute Angebote und ich komm momentan nicht hin.   
Kann man eigentlich manche Artikel Online bestellen.


----------



## crackajack (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				BlackDead am 01.02.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mist endlich mal wieder gute Angebote und ich komm momentan nicht hin.
> Kann man eigentlich manche Artikel Online bestellen?


Beim Libro direkt?
nein
Bei Libro online?
jein -> http://www.lion.cc/shop/home/show/

Aber die oben genannten Titel sind nur bei den Libro Filialen direkt billig.
Weil:
XIII: nicht lieferbar (12€+3€ VErsand, wenn es lieferbar wäre)
Men of Valor und Breed wird gar nicht gefunden
und Vampire kannst du für 29€ bestellen. sogar versandkostenfrei   

Da musst du anscheinend schon selber hin.
Da die Stückzahlen sowieso arg begrenzt sind- vermute ich mal-, würde ich mich beeilen.


----------



## BlackDead (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				crackajack am 01.02.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 01.02.2006 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann hoffe ich kann am Samstag mit dem Bus hin und bis dahin ist es noch da.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				crackajack am 01.02.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Da musst du anscheinend schon selber hin.
> Da die Stückzahlen sowieso arg begrenzt sind- vermute ich mal-, würde ich mich beeilen.


 das erklärt auch, warum es bei amazon nicht genauso billig ist... "beim libro" sagte mir rein gar nix, dieses libro gibt's nämlich offenbar nicht überall, und warum sollte amazon den preis senken, wenn eh nur eine handvoll leute an das biligere angebot rankommen kann...?

 


ps: kann es sein, dass es das sogar nur in Ö gibt?


----------



## Wodka_Wiesel (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

SOF 2 für 10 Euro. Auf den Screenshots sind keine C3P0s zu erkennen. meint ihr das is die englische ??? dann werd ich meine rohlinge weg


----------



## Chemenu (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Wodka_Wiesel am 01.02.2006 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SOF 2 für 10 Euro. Auf den Screenshots sind keine C3P0s zu erkennen. meint ihr das is die englische ??? dann werd ich meine rohlinge weg



Nein, das ist die deutsche. Auf der Verpackung sind aber trotzdem Menschen zu sehen...

Is aber egal, es gibt ja einige Blupatches bzw. Gore-Unlocker zum runterladen.
Hat bei mir jetzt auch endlich geklappt.


----------



## BlackDead (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Herbboy am 01.02.2006 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 01.02.2006 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja Libro gibt es nur in Österreich.
Hab das Glück das ich bei Salzburg wohne deswegen finde ich auch manchmal auch bei Libro gute Angebote war aber seit einen Jahr nicht mehr dar.


----------



## crackajack (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Herbboy am 01.02.2006 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 01.02.2006 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit wollte ich doch nur sagen, das es wirklich verdammt billig ist.


> ps: kann es sein, dass es das sogar nur in Ö gibt?


Wenn du als Deutscher es nicht kennst, dann nehme ich als Ösi mal an das es den Libro nur in Ösiland gibt.


----------



## minusxzero (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

Ab dem 15.02. gibt es Obscure für 10`er hatte das einer von euch schon???Denke is Silent Hil ziemlich ähnlich oder???


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				crackajack am 01.02.2006 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit wollte ich doch nur sagen, das es wirklich verdammt billig ist.


klar, ich wollte auch nur wegen deiner verwunderung weiter oben "komisch, bei amazon nicht billiger..." den grund dafür erklären 


ich find hier in köln auch oft mal ein game, das bei einem saturn oder MediaMarkt billiger ist als bei amazon. und in der anderen filiale in köln isses dann wieder teurer. amazon senkt den preis nur, wenn es quasi bundesweit ansonsten billiger wäre, zb als MediaMarkt bunesweit warb mit AoE3 für 39€ => 2 stunden nachdem ich die werbung erstmals sah war das game bei amazon für 38,99€ zu haben, einen tag vorher waren es noch 44,99€ 


@topic: falls es noch nicht genannt wurde: TopSpin /(Tennisgame) gibt's auch für nen 10er. soll sehr gut sein.


----------



## Solon25 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				minusxzero am 01.02.2006 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab dem 15.02. gibt es Obscure für 10`er hatte das einer von euch schon???Denke is Silent Hil ziemlich ähnlich oder???


Ich hab es auf der PS-2 im KOOP mit 'nem Kumpel gespielt. Hat Spass gemacht. Ist aber nicht so wie Silent Hill. Hast die Wahl zwischen 5 Charas mit unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten (2 sind immer unterwegs, einen steuerst du, den anderen die KI oder Kumpel). Szenario spielt in einer High School mit mutierten Pflanzen was aber trotzdem manche Schockmomente bringt. Für den Preis ist es aber allemal zu empfehlen. Werde es auch holen weil ich gerne wissen möchte wie am PC der KOOP funzt und weil ich es eben gut finde


----------



## Martinroessler (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

Unreal II  müssten doch auch schon in der Pyramide erhältlich sein    ... habs aber noch nirgends gesehen  

http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&art=34359


----------



## Wodka_Wiesel (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Martinroessler am 01.02.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Unreal II  müssten doch auch schon in der Pyramide erhältlich sein    ... habs aber noch nirgends gesehen
> 
> http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&art=34359




gibts bei uns im karstadt für 9.99€. aber nich in der pyramide.

is die ganz normale version in der dvd hülle. einfach mal nachfragen


----------



## Solon25 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Wodka_Wiesel am 01.02.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts bei uns im karstadt für 9.99€. aber nich in der pyramide.
> 
> is die ganz normale version in der dvd hülle. einfach mal nachfragen


Hier auch wieder Bergeweise,nachdem die mal ein paar Monate gar keins mehr hatten. Karstadt hat das wohl Tonnenweise eingekauft   

@Martinroessler
Die Termine sind 15.02. Lediglich Syberia-2 war in der PS-2 Pyramide schon enthalten obwohl es auch erst zum 15. angekündigt ist. War heute und gestern stöbern. Das Rennen hat aber erstmal eine Soundkarte gemacht


----------



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2006)

*Ubisoft- Spiele für 14,99 €*

*Ubisoft wird folgende Spiele in Zukunft zum extrem billigen Preis von 14,99€ in den Laden bringen: The Bard's Tale, Playboy: The Mansion, Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30, EverQuest 2: Desert Of Flames, Silent Hunter 3 und die Siedler 5. Die letzten vier sind ab März erhältlich während die ersten zwei ab dem 16. Februar zu haben sind. Alle, die bereits vor dem Kauf von einem der Spiele zurückschreckten, weil sie sich nicht sicher waren, sollten jetzt zugreifen.*


----------



## Martinroessler (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Solon25 am 01.02.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> @Martinroessler
> Die Termine sind 15.02. Lediglich Syberia-2 war in der PS-2 Pyramide schon enthalten obwohl es auch erst zum 15. angekündigt ist. War heute und gestern stöbern. Das Rennen hat aber erstmal eine Soundkarte gemacht




Hmm ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass es am 15.01.06 rauskommen soll. In dieser Liste ist's nicht dabei    :

http://www.software-pyramide.com/release.asp?web=1


----------



## Solon25 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

Neuheiten ab 15.07. unter anderem diesmal:

Boiling Point
Call of Duty
Vietcong 2
Shatterd Union

Quelle


----------



## BlackDead (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

Laut Amazon gibts ab 15. August 
Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 
Strongehold 2
True Crime,
Combat Flight Simulator 2 
MS Train Simulator


----------



## Dumbi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				BlackDead am 13.07.2006 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> True Crime,





			
				Solon25 am 10.07.2006 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Call of Duty
> Vietcong 2



Also die Spiele gibts schon als erstausgabe für 10€, da würde ich dann besser nicht die abgespeckte Budget-Variante zum gleichen Preis kaufen...


----------



## undergrounderX (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Dumbi am 13.07.2006 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 13.07.2006 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiss jemand ob es You dont know Jack 4 auch in dieser Pyramide gibt?


----------



## memphis76 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				undergrounderX am 13.07.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand ob es You dont know Jack 4 auch in dieser Pyramide gibt?


Wenn ich mir im Internet die Software-Pyramide so ansehe, gibt es keinen Teil davon ... leider    :-o


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Dumbi am 13.07.2006 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 13.07.2006 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei Vietcong 2 imho nicht einmal die 10 Euro wert ist. Ich frage mich wirklich was die Entwickler damals geritten hat, als die so einen Schwachsinn verzapft haben. Der Schrott ruckelt selbst auf einer 7800GT teilweise merklich, bietet aber Grafik die kaum besser ist als in Vietcong 1.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## lenymo (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

grml ... so ein Mist. Warum bin ich nicht mal eher auf diesen Thread gestossen. Wollte gestern mal probieren auf einem der viele Persistent Worlds Servern von Neverwinternights zu spielen weil ich hier im Forum darauf gestossen bin. Dummerweise braucht man dafür die beiden Addons die hab ich gestern mal schnell bei ebay für einen Preis von 11,98 € (incl. Versand Neuware) ersteigert. 
Und heute seh ich den Pyramide link und gucke mal just 4 fun was für Games dabei sind da seh ich das es beide Addons zusammen  für 10 € gibt. Und das ärgerliche ist vor nem halben Jahr hat bei uns in ein Marktkauf eröffnet, da hätte ich die mal eben schnell holen können und noch 1,98€  (Minus Spritverbrauch) gespart


----------



## Solon25 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				lenymo am 13.07.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> grml ... so ein Mist. Warum bin ich nicht mal eher auf diesen Thread gestossen.


Den Link zur Pyramide hast ja nun. Ich schau da so wöchentlich nach ob/was es neu/demnächst gibt


----------



## lenymo (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Solon25 am 13.07.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 13.07.2006 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal brauch ich ja nix aus der Pyramide, aber dieses hätte es gepasst ^^


----------



## Michael-Miggi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

Mich würd dieses Simpsons Hit & Run reizen... Aber so schnell wird die Pyramide ja nicht ausverkauft werden, oder hat da schon jemand erfahrung on dort Spiel aus dem Sort. genommen wurden bzw. einfach ausverkauft waren...???


----------



## doceddy (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 13.07.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würd dieses Simpsons Hit & Run reizen... Aber so schnell wird die Pyramide ja nicht ausverkauft werden, oder hat da schon jemand erfahrung on dort Spiel aus dem Sort. genommen wurden bzw. einfach ausverkauft waren...???




also bei uns hier gibts es immer genug spiele, und auch läden die die pyramide haben. ab 15. steht call of duty, vietcong 2 und boiling point zum verkauf!


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

gibts eigentlich keinen `schnäppchen- thread` ?    

na ja - dann mach ichs mal hier rein.

bei saturn gibts ein paar aktuelle titel zum, doch sehr zivilen preis von 29, 95.

zb. titan quest, rise and fall, hitman4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jaja -ich weiss irgendwo im netz gibts vieles auch sicher noch billiger....


----------



## Iceman (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Bonkic am 26.07.2006 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts eigentlich keinen `schnäppchen- thread` ?
> 
> na ja - dann mach ichs mal hier rein.
> 
> bei saturn gibts ein paar aktuelle titel zum, doch sehr zivilen preis von 29, 95.



Das Problem ist, dass diese Saturn Angebote meist auf den Markt beschränkt sind von dem die Werbung stammt.


----------



## Mr-DIG (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 13.07.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würd dieses *Simpsons Hit & Run* reizen... Aber so schnell wird die Pyramide ja nicht ausverkauft werden, oder hat da schon jemand erfahrung on dort Spiel aus dem Sort. genommen wurden bzw. einfach ausverkauft waren...???



Also das hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen für 3,95 € im Kaufland geholt, aber nicht in der Budgetverpackung sondern OVP. Coole Sache, also immer Augen auf...


----------



## Solon25 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Bonkic am 26.07.2006 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts eigentlich keinen `schnäppchen- thread` ?


Ich bin mal genauso faul wie Du und nutze die Suchfunktion jetzt nicht  Meine es gab vor 3-5 Monaten einen der noch da sein müsste.


Ab 15.08. sind schon folgende Games in der Vorankündigung:

*Vampires: Bloodlines* :-x

*Stronghold 2*

*Train Simulator*

*Combat Flight Simulator 2*


----------



## BlackDead (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Solon25 am 26.07.2006 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 26.07.2006 09:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das habe ich zwar schon gepostet.
Aber ich werde mir auf alle Fälle Vampire: Bloodlines holen.


----------



## crackajack (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				BlackDead am 26.07.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 26.07.2006 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du es nicht zum Libro geschafft? Ich habe doch vor ein paar Monaten die 5€ Aktion beworben oder hat es beim Libro in Salzburg keine solche Aktion gegeben? (da wäre dann das Handbuch drin gewesen und bei Rollenspielen will ich auf sowas nicht verzichten)
Nunja egal
Zumindest für die Wiener und Burgenländer wieder ein Hinweis:
Men of Valor (uk) gibt es immer noch für 5€ (Wieso will das keiner?)
Richard burns Rally seit ein paar Wochen für 4.99€
Trackmania + Power Pack für 3€
Swine für 1.99 (die Dinger werden sie nicht los. Warum nur?*g*)
Secret Weapons over Normandie für 7.99€
Soldiers of WW2 für 7.99€
Chroncles of Riddick für 9.99€
Boiling Point konnte ich auch vor ein paar Wochen für 6.99 kaufen, aber das war das einzige Exemplar überhaupt.
und Enter the Matrix kann für 5.99 erworben werden (wer sich halt traut)
alles originalverpackt mit Anleitung

Kann mir einer erklären warum Panzers Phase2 immer noch 30€ kostet obwohl die Platinum Ausgabe (Phase1+2) 25€ kostet?


----------



## Solon25 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				BlackDead am 26.07.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich zwar schon gepostet.
> Aber ich werde mir auf alle Fälle Vampire: Bloodlines holen.


Hab ich doch glatt übersehen  Aber dafür ist es jetzt offiziell angekündigt.

Vampires B. hab ich kürzlich ertauscht, daher auch das -->  

*@*crackajack

Panzers Gold oder so wo 1+2 drin sind liegt in Germany bei Karstadt zu 30€
Dafür haste Libro mit wirklich verlockenden Spielen zum günstigen Preis..


----------



## mmcc0810 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				crackajack am 26.07.2006 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 26.07.2006 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Libro in Wien GT Legend 10€


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

In der Green Paper Reihe gibts seit ein paar Tagen *Beyond Good & Evil* für 6,99 €.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.07.2006 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Green Paper Reihe



Sorry für das kurze Offtopic:
Aber heißen die nicht Green *Pepper* - Siehe auch hier  In letzter Zeit ist mir öfters aufgefallen dass immer mehr Leute Green Paper sagen  Oder gibt es da wieder mal eine Namensumänderung der Spieler, von der ich nichts mitbekommen habe :-o


----------



## Solon25 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 26.07.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder gibt es da wieder mal eine Namensumänderung der Spieler, von der ich nichts mitbekommen habe :-o


Nöö, ist so wie mit der Rama, streichen sich täglich Rama auf's brot und schreiben Rahma, wo es doch auf der Packung steht  

Hab den Thread umbenannt. Ist ja kein Prob die Pyramiden Games und Schnäppchen zusammen anzukündigen/bekannt zu geben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 26.07.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 26.07.2006 21:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast natürlich recht, es heißt Green Pepper, weiß auch nicht warum ich Green Paper geschrieben hab


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.07.2006 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast natürlich recht, es heißt Green Pepper, weiß auch nicht warum ich Green Paper geschrieben hab



Dann weiß ich bescheid - Habe mich echt schon gewundert 
Wie schon gesagt: Du bist nicht der einzige bei dem mir das aufgefallen ist 
Sagen wir einfach: Die Hitze ist Schuld


----------



## Martinroessler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

Die Release Liste der Software Pyramide wurde wieder aktualisiert:

Wichtigste Neuerung dürfte GTA Vice City sein. Das Spiel gibts dann ab dem 15.09.06 für 10 EUR !!!


----------



## Freezeman (11. August 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Martinroessler am 11.08.2006 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Release Liste der Software Pyramide wurde wieder aktualisiert:
> 
> Wichtigste Neuerung dürfte GTA Vice City sein. Das Spiel gibts dann ab dem 15.09.06 für 10 EUR !!!



Den 15.*08*.06 meinst du, oder?


----------



## Freezeman (11. August 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Freezeman am 11.08.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinroessler am 11.08.2006 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok,   hast recht. Der Rest wie Stronghold 2 usw. ist aber ab dem 15.08 verfügbar.


----------



## docsnyder08 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Freezeman am 11.08.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinroessler am 11.08.2006 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nee, mit dem 15.9. lag er da schon richtig 

edit: mist, klugsch..modus 1 minute zu spät angeworfen


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Freezeman am 11.08.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Den 15.*08*.06 meinst du, oder?



Wenn du auf den Link gegangen wärst, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass er Recht hat  - Dort steht tatsächlich 15.*09*.06 in der Liste - Kann natürlich auch ein Druckfehler von denen sein


----------



## memphis76 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				Freezeman am 11.08.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinroessler am 11.08.2006 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau mal auf die Release-Liste ... dort steht ebenfalls 15.*09*.2006 ...   

Also entweder die haben sich dort vertan, oder die wollen schon mal mit etwas Werbung künftige Käufer heiss machen    

Gruß
Memphis

_Edit:_ Oh man ... gleich zu dritt eine Minute zu spät. Da kann man mal sehen, wie aufmerksam die User hier sind


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*



			
				memphis76 am 11.08.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> _Edit:_ Oh man ... gleich zu dritt eine Minute zu spät.



Wie heißt es so schön: Drei Trottel - Ein Gedanke


----------



## DanFel21 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

Noch eine Schnäppchen-Empfehlung:

*The Fall - Last Days of Gaia Reloaded* (9,99 EUR im MM)

- DVD-Version statt CD's
- bereits auf neueste Version gepatched
- Starforce-Kopierschutz wurde entfernt, ist also ohne DVD spielbar
- Reloaded: neue Quests, neue Waffen, neue Grafik und viele weitere neue Features

Sehr zu empfehlen!

MfG

Danny


----------



## ziegenbock (15. August 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

ab dem 15.9. gibt es *the bards tale *in der pyramide.

und einen monat später, am 15.10., *panzers phase two*.


----------



## ziegenbock (16. August 2006)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

es wurden auch wieder neue spiele angekündigt.

am 15.9 erscheinen:

*CSI Miami
Lego Star Wars*

am 15.10. erscheinen:

*Madagascar
Gun
World Series of Poker*


----------



## memphis76 (16. August 2006)

*Software Pyramide ...*

Da ich auch teils dazu neige, die Übersicht z verlieren und dann nicht mehr genau weiss, welche Spiele evtl. letzten Monat in der Software-Pyramide erschienen sind (und ich auch zu faul bin, um persönlich dort vorbeizulaufen   ), fasse ich hier die bislang bekannten Erscheinungen *mit Stand 16.08.2006* nochmal der besseren Übersicht halber zusammen:

Erscheinungsdatum: *15.09.2006*
- The Bards Tale (Rollenspiel)
- CSI: Miami (Adventure)
- Lego Star Wars (Jump ´n´ Run)
- Grand Thieft Auto - Vice City (Action)

Erscheinungsdatum: *15.10.2006*
- Codename: Panzers Phase Two (Strategie)
- Madagascar (Jump ´n´ Run)
- GUN (Action)
- World Series of Poker (Simulation)

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Martinroessler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Neuerscheinungen - UbiSoft eXclusive Reihe*

Demnächst erscheinen auch noch weitere Schnäppchen. Zwar nicht in der Software Pyramide, dafür aber in der Ubisoft eXclusive Reihe:

Alle Games gibts für *14,99 €*

- *King Kong* am 20. Sept. 06

- *Rainbow Six: Lockdown* am 18. Okt. 06

- *Biathlon 2006*   auch am 18. Okt. 06

(Termine von Amazon.de)


----------



## Martinroessler (12. September 2006)

*AW: Neuerscheinungen - UbiSoft eXclusive Reihe*

Neues Update in der Software Pyramide:
http://www.software-pyramide.de/release.asp?web=1&page=1



			
				memphis76 am 16.08.2006 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Erscheinungsdatum: *15.09.2006*
> - The Bards Tale (Rollenspiel)
> - CSI: Miami (Adventure)
> - Lego Star Wars (Jump ´n´ Run)
> - Grand Thieft Auto - Vice City (Action)


Zusätzliche Erscheinungen am *15.09.06*:
  - Unreal Tournament 2004
  - Serious Sam 2
  - DOOM 3




			
				memphis76 am 16.08.2006 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Erscheinungsdatum: *15.10.2006*
> - Codename: Panzers Phase Two (Strategie)
> - Madagascar (Jump ´n´ Run)
> - GUN (Action)
> - World Series of Poker (Simulation)



_NACHTRAG:_

Zusätzliche Erscheinung am *15.10.06*
  - Imperial Glory


----------



## sandman2003 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Neuerscheinungen - UbiSoft eXclusive Reihe*

Weiß ja net obs bei euch im Saturn auch für 2,49 games in so einem gitterkasten gibt.. sozusagen ein krabbeltisch 

Tron 2.0
Runaway
McGee's Alice
THPS3
usw

eigentlich keine schlechten Titel!!!


----------



## Martinroessler (14. September 2006)

*AW: Neuerscheinungen - Software Pyramide*

Und schon wieder ein Update in der Software Pyramide:

Erscheinung am *15.10.2006:*
  - Rome - Total War


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Neuerscheinungen - UbiSoft eXclusive Reihe*



			
				sandman2003 am 12.09.2006 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß ja net obs bei euch im Saturn auch für 2,49 games in so einem gitterkasten gibt.. sozusagen ein krabbeltisch



Bei _Real_ und _Globus_ bei uns in der Nähe gibt es des öfteren richtige Schnäppchen für 1-10 Euro. 

Interessanterweise sind die meist ziemlich gut versteckt   Mal steht der Kasten beim Autozubehör mal in der Haushaltsabteilung oder bei den Klamotten - in den seltensten Fällen aber dort, wo man sie vermuten würde


----------



## Solon25 (15. September 2006)

*Budget*

*The Moment of Silence* gestern im Supermarkt zu ~10€ in einer normalen DVD Box gesehen. War aber wegen _The Fall - Reloaded_ dort


----------



## DanFel21 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Solon25 am 15.09.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *The Moment of Silence* gestern im Supermarkt zu ~10€ in einer normalen DVD Box gesehen. War aber wegen _The Fall - Reloaded_ dort



Würdest Du auch verraten, welcher Supermarkt das war?


----------



## Solon25 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				DanFel21 am 15.09.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 15.09.2006 16:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Marktkauf*, aber die tatsache das es in DVD Box erschienen ist deutet doch allgemein auf Budget hin. Immerhin war die 1. VK Version ja eine Mini-Euro Box


----------



## sandman2003 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

mal schauen ob unser saturn morgen die neuen games bei der pyramide hat..

serious sam2 und doom 3 sollen es sein....


----------



## DanFel21 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Solon25 am 15.09.2006 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> DanFel21 am 15.09.2006 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Da werd ich glatt mal schauen müssen!


----------



## sandman2003 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

also habe es schon in der action sparte geschrieben, aber wie gesagt:

Doom3 ist voll uncut und die originale US software.... gepatcht auf 1.3 und läuft ohne dvd

Serious Sam 2 (also uncut, jedoch multilingual) auch aber irgendwie hab ich da probs mit dem sound!


Gruß


----------



## Martinroessler (20. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Neues Update in der Software Pyramide:

Erscheinung am *15.11.2006*
  - Brothers in Arms - Road to Hill 30


----------



## Weird_Sheep (21. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				sandman2003 am 20.09.2006 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> also habe es schon in der action sparte geschrieben, aber wie gesagt:
> 
> Doom3 ist voll uncut und die originale US software.... gepatcht auf 1.3 und läuft ohne dvd
> 
> ...



Demnach nehme ich an Serious Sam 2 ist bereits erhältlich, nur irgendwie nicht da wo ich es kaufen will...
Ich wollte schon ne Mail an AKTronic schicken, kann ich mir nun sparen.

War nun im Karstadt, im Promarkt und im Mediamarkt und keiner hatte es (nicht mal ne alte Retailversion zum Runterhandeln).

Beim Mediamarkt habe ich gestern noch extra gefragt und deren Computer wusste auch nix davon (die Jungs haben auch zuerst nach SIRIOS gesucht...  und mir dann 2mal versucht TSE zu verkaufen). 
Im Karstadt habe ich nicht gefragt, da der Verkäufer um 21:45h sich langsam aber sicher auf seinen Feierabend vorbereitet hatte (der Gewerbeverband hat sich gefeiert, daher die Öffnungszeit) und im Promarkt habe ich - aufgrund des wirklich winzigen PC Spielesortiments - erst gar nicht gefragt. Aber die hatten wenigstens schon Doom 3 in der Pyramide.

Kommt Sam 2 auch in soner Pappschachtel? Damit ich weiß, wonach ich gucken muss...


Aber beim Mediamarktbesuch in Koblenz habe ich *Prey für ~€30* gesehen. Wenn ich es mir nicht in der ersten Woche schon für ~€34 importiert gehabt hätte, ich hätte glatt zugeschlagen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob der Preis in allen MMs gilt, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Preise dort eh nicht so sonderlich fest sind.

[edit]
Bin grad mein Sam 2 am Installieren.  
Und das mit Prey gilt in mindestens zwei Mediamärkten.


----------



## BlackDead (22. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 21.09.2006 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber beim Mediamarktbesuch in Koblenz habe ich *Prey für ~€30* gesehen. Wenn ich es mir nicht in der ersten Woche schon für ~€34 importiert gehabt hätte, ich hätte glatt zugeschlagen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob der Preis in allen MMs gilt, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Preise dort eh nicht so sonderlich fest sind.
> 
> [edit]
> Bin grad mein Sam 2 am Installieren.
> Und das mit Prey gilt in mindestens zwei Mediamärkten.




Prey gibt es in Österreich beim Libro für 20 € . 
Falls es die Österreicher hier noch nicht wissen


----------



## sandman2003 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 21.09.2006 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber beim Mediamarktbesuch in Koblenz habe ich *Prey für ~€30* gesehen. Wenn ich es mir nicht in der ersten Woche schon für ~€34 importiert gehabt hätte, ich hätte glatt zugeschlagen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob der Preis in allen MMs gilt, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Preise dort eh nicht so sonderlich fest sind.
> 
> [edit]
> Bin grad mein Sam 2 am Installieren.
> Und das mit Prey gilt in mindestens zwei Mediamärkten.




bei uns im Saturn haben die auch Prey für 30 euro (bzw 29,99)

mal schauen.. hatte es neu gekauft für 50 euro und dann verkauft.. vielleicht hole ich es mir mal wieder!!!!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				sandman2003 am 20.09.2006 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Serious Sam 2 (also uncut, jedoch multilingual) auch aber irgendwie hab ich da probs mit dem sound!
> 
> Gruß


Mh, gibt es da irgendeine Lösung für das Soundproblem? Hatte mir damals Serious Sam 2 zum Vollpreis gekauft, durchgespielt und dann wieder verkauft. Der neue Preis von 10 Euro reizt mich schon, doch beim Installieren der Demo und Testen dieser ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass ich plötzlich mit dem aktuellen System extreme Soundbugs habe, und die Maus im Hauptmenü komisch springt. Mein altes System hatte diese Probleme nicht, daher würde ich gerne wissen ob dieses Problem bekannt ist und es auch eine Lösung dafür gibt. 10 Euro sind zwar nicht wirklich viel, aber ich würde das Game doch recht gerne fehlerfrei spielen.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## sandman2003 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

man muss in dxdiag über ausführen gehen und da die soundhardwarebeschleunigung runterstellen.. also nicht ganz sondern auf die 2. stelle.... 

dann gehts... aber irgendwie umständlich und patchen kann man auch irgendwie net richtig weil der dann die dvd nicht mehr erkennt!!!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (23. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.09.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 20.09.2006 09:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dual Core? Soundprobleme? Hilft dir das?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 23.09.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 22.09.2006 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Link, war also doch clever das Spiel damals zu verkaufen. Soundtreiber sind aktuell, den komischen MS-Patch kann man nur auf Nachfrage von MS beziehen und das BIOS werde ich nicht extra wegen Sam2 updaten. Wie gesagt, thx. Wieder 10 Euro gespart. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (23. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.09.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Soundtreiber sind aktuell, den komischen MS-Patch kann man nur auf Nachfrage von MS beziehen und das BIOS werde ich nicht extra wegen Sam2 updaten. Wie gesagt, thx. Wieder 10 Euro gespart. *g*



Wenn man bei Google nach dem Namen des Patches sucht WindowsXP-KB896256-v3-x86-DEU.exe, dann kann man den finden, habe ich gehört.


----------



## fiumpf (23. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.09.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder 10 Euro gespart. *g*
> Regards, eX!


Ich hatte das Gleiche Problem wie du mit der Demo, der Sound hat geruckelt wie die Seuche. Hardwarebeschleunigung hat auch nix gebracht. Aber die Vollversion die meiner Graka beilag, funktioniert einwandfrei. Kein Problem mit dem Sound.


----------



## tpRiddick (23. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

@ Thema: Gibt es irgendwo Battlefield 2 günstig zu kaufen??


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Am Montag bei Saturn für jeweils 9,95€
PC
- Black & White 2
- Der Pate

Playstation 2
- Black
- Batman Begins
- Der Pate

Xbox
- FIFA 2005
- Need for Speed 2
- Herr der Ringe: Das 3. Zeitalter


----------



## sandman2003 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.09.2006 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Montag bei Saturn für jeweils 9,95€
> PC
> - Black & White 2
> - Der Pate
> ...



Der Pate fürn 10er??? und von welchem "verlag" ist das denn?? softwarepyramide ja wohl ne oder??


----------



## docsnyder08 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				sandman2003 am 24.09.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Pate fürn 10er??? und von welchem "verlag" ist das denn?? softwarepyramide ja wohl ne oder??


das ist keine low budget serie, falls du das meinst.
ein simples, einfaches sonderangebot, das es am montag (und nur am montag !) bei saturn gibt.


----------



## sandman2003 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

dann greifen wir mal zu... sonst nur diese angebote bei saturn oder noch was anders??


----------



## Piccolo676 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

waren Doom3 und Serious Sam 2 bei dir in der normalen DVD-Hülle, oder wurden die in ner quadratischen CD-Hülle oder etwa in so ner Verpackung mit Green Pepper cover verkauft ?

sollten die nämlich in der normalen Verkaufsverpackung angeboten werden, werd ich morgen mal beim MM oder Saturn vorbeischaun.

wäre nett, wenn du, oder jemand anders mir das beantworten könnte


----------



## sandman2003 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

das war in diesen fetten packungen... aus pappe... 23 cm x 18 cm groß

also so gibts auch far cry und gta 3 in der pyramide..


----------



## Piccolo676 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				sandman2003 am 24.09.2006 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> das war in diesen fetten packungen... aus pappe... 23 cm x 18 cm groß
> 
> also so gibts auch far cry und gta 3 in der pyramide..



alles klar, danke schön. dann werd ich da morgen mal mein Glück versuchen und hoffen, dass noch welche da sind


----------



## sandman2003 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Piccolo676 am 24.09.2006 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar, danke schön. dann werd ich da morgen mal mein Glück versuchen und hoffen, dass noch welche da sind



ich hoffe mal dass noch ein paar exemplare von dem paten da sind... das macht mir viel eher sorgen!!!


----------



## PrinzPorno (26. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

So, ich hab mich grad erstmal bei Marktkauf mit Spielen versorgt....

Gabs da für je 2,49 €..

Ich hab mir folgendes besorgt :

Freelancer
Deus Ex 2 
NOLF 2
Runaway
Alice 
Prince of Persia Sands of Time 

Unter anderem gab es noch :

Full Spectrum Warrior
UT 2003
Deer Hunter 2005
Myst 3
Heroes of Might and Magic 4
Blitzkrieg
Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten
Locomotion
Worms 3D
V-Rally 3
Gladiator
Das Ding
Empire Earth
American Conquest
Tropico 2
Hidden and Dangerous 2
IL-2 Sturmovik
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 2
Achterbahn Designer
Star Trek Voyager Elite Force
Moto GP
Tony Hawks Pro Skater 3
Magic the Gathering - Battlegrounds
Soul Reaver 2
Racing Simulation 3 etc..


----------



## Martinroessler (26. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Ab dem 15.11.06 gibts neben *Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30* noch *Sacred Underworld* (Addon)


----------



## sandman2003 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

schon krass gell??

für 2,49 games..... voll gut!!!!

muss mal schauen was ich noch brauche!!


----------



## sandman2003 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

auch demnächst: _ab 15. 11._

*The Da Vinci Code - Sakrileg
*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (28. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Ab heute bei Karstadt:
Unter anderem *Rise & Fall Collector's Edition* für 20€ sowie *Codename: Panzers Platinum* (enthält Phase One & Phase Two) für 7,50€.


----------



## sandman2003 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 28.09.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab heute bei Karstadt:
> Unter anderem *Rise & Fall Collector's Edition* für 20€ sowie *Codename: Panzers Platinum* (enthält Phase One & Phase Two) für 7,50€.




langsam wirds sogar so zu teuer sich die günstigen titel zu holen...

hammer!!!


----------



## Solon25 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				sandman2003 am 27.09.2006 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> auch demnächst: _ab 15. 11._
> 
> *The Da Vinci Code - Sakrileg
> *


Steht jetzt schon bei Karstadt zu 9,99€ in der DVD Hülle.. 

Hab mir *The Moment of Silence* grade in DVD Verpackung gekauft, 9,99€ wie schon geschrieben und hat sogar ein Handbuch


----------



## crackajack (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				BlackDead am 22.09.2006 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Prey gibt es in Österreich beim Libro für 20 € .


Der Saturn verkauft es ebenso für 20€. Und die Stückzahl ist riesig.

Außerdem gibt es Condemned- Criminal Origins für 20€. Hier habe ich nur ca. 10 Stk. gesehen. (schwedisch/finnische Version, not for sale in the UK, Handbuch und Spiel ist aber englisch  )

Wenn jemand SC Pandora Tommorow sucht. Für 2€ hat der Saturn auch einen Riesenstapel im Schnäppchenbereich.


----------



## sandman2003 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				crackajack am 03.10.2006 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 22.09.2006 08:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




o mein gott...

woher soll ich jetzt 40 euro nehmen??

naja werde zuert condemned kaufen... aber btw.. ist ads net indiziert...??


----------



## crackajack (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				sandman2003 am 03.10.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 03.10.2006 09:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in Deutschland schon, in Ösiland aber nicht und ich bin Ösi.  
Sorry, dass das nicht klar rüberkam als ich auf den post von Blackdead und seinem Österreichhinweis geantwortet habe.

Damit es ganz genau ist: Der Saturn im Columbuscenter in Wien war gemeint.


----------



## Martinroessler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Laut Amazon.de soll am 8.11.06 *Prince of Persia 3 The Two Thrones* in der Ubisoft eXclusive Reihe erschienen, somit wird das Spiel dann für 14,99 (für 14,95 bei Amazon) zu haben sein.


----------



## sandman2003 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*

BTW: bei uns im Saturn gibbet noch reichlich der pate und black and white 2...

außerdem, mal vom thema weg, gibt es auch geile dvd angebote dort bei saturn!!! end gut!


----------



## Martinroessler (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*

*RollerCoaster Tycoon 2* gibt's am 15.10.06 in der Software Pyramide zusammen mit den beiden Addon's


----------



## mmcc0810 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Schnäppchen?

Best of Atari WORLD RACING 2 beim Cosmos im Donauzentrum/Wien um 14,99 €

wollt ich nur gesagt haben


----------



## sandman2003 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				mmcc0810 am 07.10.2006 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Schnäppchen?
> 
> Best of Atari WORLD RACING 2 beim Cosmos im Donauzentrum/Wien um 14,99 €
> 
> wollt ich nur gesagt haben




ähm ähm ähm...hust

Best of Atari FAHRENHEIT für 14,99 euro.... bei saturn und wos das sonst noch gibt


----------



## Weird_Sheep (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Im Media Markt Koblenz, gibts Gothic 3 für €29.
Nicht mein Spiel, aber könnte durchaus einige hier interessieren. Ob das auch in anderen MMs giilt, kann ich nicht sagen, aber "Jeder nur ein Kreuz, äh Gothic 3".


----------



## crackajack (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Quake4 (uk) für 10€ beim Libro/Wien :-o 

Der Mediamarkt hatte schon länger nur mehr 20€ dafür verlangt. Beim Libro war bisher nur die dt. Version für 20€, die uk aber für 40€ zu haben.
Und von einer Woche zur anderen so ein Preissturz....
Preiskampf mit dem eigenen Doom3 und dem quasi Partnerprodukt Prey?


----------



## RickSkywalker (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Anno 1503 in DVD-Hülle für 10 Euro im Medimax Chemnitz.


----------



## SteveatMC (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Rise of Legends bei MM-Berlin Gropius Passagen für 30 Kröten, ebenso die gute neue Lara Croft.

Und ein besonderes Schnäppchen: Battlefield 2142 für 54,50, statt für den ursprünglichen Herstellerpreis 55 €


----------



## crackajack (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				crackajack am 03.10.2006 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 22.09.2006 08:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommando retour bei *Prey *vom Saturn. Die verlangen jetzt doch wieder 45€. :-o 
Haben die den alten Preis wirklich von allen Packungen runtergekratzt?
Oder sind die riesigen Stapel mit 20€ schon weg und wurden durch neue ersetzt?



			
				crackajack am 18.10.2006 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *Quake4* (uk) für 10€ beim Libro/Wien :-o


Hab jetzt erst gesehen dass die deutsche Version weiterhin 20€ kostet. Wie bescheuert ist das denn? Vorher 40/20 und jetzt 10/20.  


*Psychonauts* gibt es für 10€ beim Saturn. Und Hinweis!: Das Ding haben sie trotz der USK12-Einstufung bei Kindersoftware versteckt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				crackajack am 23.10.2006 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 03.10.2006 09:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer Prey noch für etwa 20€ haben will, der kann es sich hier bei der Spielegrotte für 19€ + 3 € Porto kaufen.


----------



## Martinroessler (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*

War eben im MediaMarkt:
Die EA Most Wanted-Budget-Reihe kosteste da nicht mehr 9,99 € sondern wurde *auf 11,99 € erhöht*  (Mwst. lässt grüßen   ) Als wenn EA DAS nötig hätte    (Battlefield 2142 kostete auch schon 52 € und BF 2 auch   )


----------



## Martinroessler (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Neues Update in der Software Pyramide.

Ein Update für den 15.11.06:

  - Ni Bi Ru

Und neu ab dem 15.12.06:

  - Torino 2006
  - Silent Hunder 3
  - Playboy: The Manison

_EDIT:_ Und in der Hammerpreis Budget-Reihe von Koch Media ist jetzt auch Earth 2160 für 9,99 € zu haben!!!


----------



## sandman2003 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Und Update für die games ab dem 15.12.06:

  - Earth 2160
  - Siedler 5 - Das Erbe der Könige



ab dem 12.01.07 gibbet dann:

  - Quake 4

pfui die cut version :-! bähh


----------



## Solon25 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Breezer am 24.11.2006 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ! Woltte nur kundtun das es die Weihnachts-Edition davon gibt !
> 
> Sie beinhaltet :
> 
> ...



*update*


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (25. November 2006)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Solon25 am 17.11.2005 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad geschaut was es _neues gibt_. Starkes Line Up mit unter anderem _Black Mirror, Deus Ex-IW, Thief DS, Hitman Contracts und Max Payne-2_. hab einige nocht nicht



hab da mal ne frage...
warum steht da dass du cc bist, wenn man aber auf den avatar klickt bist du plötzlich co...


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (25. November 2006)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 25.11.2006 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 17.11.2005 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau aufs Postingdatum - besonders das Jahr


----------



## Weird_Sheep (25. November 2006)

*AW: Budget*

In der c't gibts ab Montag Tony Tough, Earth 2150 (Escape from Blue Planet), The I of the Dragon, Space Tanks. Dazu gibts noch weitere Freewarespiele und Ubuntu auf DVD. (€3,30)

Ich denke, nicht jeder wird die c't mit Spiele in Verbindung bringen. Die schreiben  aber halt auch nicht in Schriftgröße 120 "Megasuperdupervollversion" aufs Cover.


----------



## bsekranker (25. November 2006)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 25.11.2006 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> In der c't gibts ab Montag Tony Tough, Earth 2150 (Escape from Blue Planet), The I of the Dragon, Space Tanks. Dazu gibts noch weitere Freewarespiele und Ubuntu auf DVD. (€3,30)


Dann werd ich mir die c't mal wieder zulegen müssen - Tony Tough und Ubuntu (DL fällt wegen Volumentarif (noch bis Ende des Jahres...) flach) reichen als Argumente.


----------



## Solon25 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Grade bei Karstadt gesehen:

_Ultimative Earth Collection_ 19,99€

_Civilization IV _19,99€

_Panzers Platinum Edition ind DVD Hülle_ 7,50€


----------



## fiumpf (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Budget*

In der Computer Bild Gold 12/2006 gibts:

- Driver 3
- Sudeki
- *hust* Knight Rider 2
- The moment of silence

Alleine Driver 3 für 4.50€ ist schon ein Schnäppchen.

EDIT: Plus ne 10-Stunden-Demo von Guild Wars Factions.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Seit gestern führt die Pyramide auch Nintendo DS Titel. Für ganz genau 20 Euro werden jeweils folgende Spiele angeboten:

- Rayman DS
- Bomberman DS

Am 15.01.2007 folgen die Spiele "Star Wars Episode 3" und "Asphalt Urban GT", ebenfalls für 20 Euro.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solon25 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Hab grade den Newsletter zu Preissenkungen bei gameworld.de bekommen. *Neverwinter Nights 2* kostet da nur noch _29,99€ _Gegenkontrolle bei okaysoft.de ergab dort noch den alten Preis.


----------



## sandman2003 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Budget*

Wer *Splinter Cell - Double Agent* sucht.. der sollte mal bei ebay schauen.. habe gestern Nacht für 21,49 Euro das Spiel ersteigert... es soll 3 Tage alt sein...

bei Steam kostet *Flatout2* jetzt 20 Dollar.. immer noch recht günstig


----------



## crackajack (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Sodale, beim Libro (Österreich) gibt es ab heute wieder ein paar (großteils aber recht alte) Aktionstitel:
alle für 3,49€
Lords Of Everquest Deluxe Edition
Colin McRae Rally _1_
Alexander
Ground Control _II_
Men of Valor (die 5€ für die schon "ewig" erhältliche engl. Version will anscheinend kaum wer ausgeben, habe monatelang mehrere Packungen gesehen. Imo total unverständlich, dass das Spiel kaum jemanden interessiert.....nunja die dt. Version verkauft sich sicher besser?)

für 4,99€
Conflict: Global Storm
Demon Stone
Total Overdose

für 9,99€ und die PS2
Matrix - Path of Neo
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex

weitere imo uninteressante Angebote
http://www.libro.at/GenericSB.aspx?seIDM=GamesSB


----------



## sandman2003 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

und wie kommen wir deutsche jetzt an das Total Overdose ran??


geh mal in laden und kauf mal ein paar Und schick sie an uns 

ICH WILL KILLERSPIELE 

LOL

(hoffe ihr seht den sarkasmus)


----------



## Michael-Miggi (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Derzeit gibts auch Dungeon Siege I und Lock On in der neuen "goldenen" Computer-BILD. Kostet glaub ich auch nur 5,- EUR sind aber 2 Spiele und mehr dabei... (Also mit mehr waren noch mehr Spiele gemeint!) Und Klopapier hat  man dann auch wieder xD


----------



## BlackDead (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 04.01.2007 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Derzeit gibts auch Dungeon Siege I und Lock On in der neuen "goldenen" Computer-BILD. Kostet glaub ich auch nur 5,- EUR sind aber 2 Spiele und mehr dabei... (Also mit mehr waren noch mehr Spiele gemeint!) Und Klopapier hat  man dann auch wieder xD




Gäbe es eigentlich ein Interesse an einen Vollversionen in Zeitschriften Thread? 
Ich denke das wäre eigentlich eine ganz gute Idee und würde sicherlich noch ein paar andere hier Interessieren.


----------



## Boesor (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Michael-Miggi am 04.01.2007 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Derzeit gibts auch Dungeon Siege I und Lock On in der neuen "goldenen" Computer-BILD. Kostet glaub ich auch nur 5,- EUR sind aber 2 Spiele und mehr dabei... (Also mit mehr waren noch mehr Spiele gemeint!) Und Klopapier hat  man dann auch wieder xD



Bei Computer BILD Spiele gibt es Freedom Force 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das erste mal das ich mir n Zeitschrift gekauft habe ohne sie zu lesen...


----------



## Solon25 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				BlackDead am 04.01.2007 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Gäbe es eigentlich ein Interesse an einen Vollversionen in Zeitschriften Thread?


Kannst du ruhig hier mit reinschreiben, wurde schon öfters gemacht und hatte auch resonanz, sprich, Boarduser die sich bedankt haben weil sie gewisse Hefte (CBS z.B.) nicht beachten 



			
				crackajack am 04.01.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Sodale, beim Libro (Österreich) gibt es ab heute wieder ein paar (großteils aber recht alte) Aktionstitel:
> alle für 3,49€
> Ground Control _II_


Würd ich sofort nehmen wenn ich es nicht schon hätte. Eines der vielen verkannten Spiele...


----------



## BlackDead (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Solon25 am 04.01.2007 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 04.01.2007 17:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gut dann mach ich das hier.   
In der nächsten Bravo Screenfun ist Operation Flashpoint dabei.


----------



## Martinroessler (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Auf folgenden Seiten ist auch immer ne Auflistung der aktuellen Heft-Vollversionen: 

http://spielemagazine.de/

oder

http://spielheft.gothicworks.de/


----------



## skicu (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Moah.. hab mir am Samstag aus dieser dummen Spielepyramide Doom 3 für 10 Euro gekauft und habs anschließend installiert.. und was ist? Keine Seriennummer drin!
Passiert das öfter bei den Billigspielen?
Werd mich wohl morgen dort mal ein wenig beschweren gehen...


----------



## Martinroessler (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				skicu am 04.01.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Moah.. hab mir am Samstag aus dieser dummen Spielepyramide Doom 3 für 10 Euro gekauft und habs anschließend installiert.. und was ist? Keine Seriennummer drin!
> Passiert das öfter bei den Billigspielen?
> Werd mich wohl morgen dort mal ein wenig beschweren gehen...


Hab auch diese Version. Bei mir ist ein Aufkleber direkt unter der DVD (also auf dem schwarzen Dingens  ) mit der Seriennummer drauf!


----------



## sandman2003 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Boesor am 04.01.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael-Miggi am 04.01.2007 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wo bekomm isch denn jetzt noch ne computerbild spiele her??


----------



## ich98 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				sandman2003 am 05.01.2007 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 04.01.2007 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seite des Verlags und nachbestellen.


----------



## sandman2003 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				ich98 am 05.01.2007 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Seite des Verlags und nachbestellen.




wäre das net nen bißchen zuviel arbeit??

naja freedom force interessiert mich eigentlich auch net so..

denke mal ich werde mir die gamestar (jaja meckert nur) kaufen..


hole btw nur zeitschriften wegen den dvd beigaben.. ob film oder spiel... alles andere kann ich im internet abrufen...



Sollten wir nicht mal einen Thread irgendwo aufmachen wo die filme angekündigt werden die in den zeitschriften sind?

gruß sandman


----------



## crackajack (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				sandman2003 am 04.01.2007 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie kommen wir deutsche jetzt an das Total Overdose ran??
> 
> geh mal in laden und kauf mal ein paar Und schick sie an uns


Inkl. Versandkosten und stattlicher Aufwandsentschädigung für meine Wenigkeit ist der Spass dann aber nicht mehr so billig.  

anderer Vorschlag:
Einmal über die Grenze inkl volltanken? Oder am Besten Skiurlaub in Tirol, Salzburg oder Kärnten. So, nun hab ich auch noch was für den heimischen Tourismus getan.  

BTW Condemned habe ich vor ein paar Wochen für 15€ beim Libro gesehen. Ist aber nicht zu erwarten das da große Stückzahlen zur Verfügung stehen. Nunja, muss auch mal selber schauen ob vom Rest des Festes überhaupt was da ist. Je nach Spiel ist das ja in einer Woche fort oder bleibt ewig im Laden.
siehe Richard Burns Rally   für 6€. Das will auch keiner. Ihr Banausen spielt wohl lieber CMR?




			
				skicu am 04.01.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> dummen Spielepyramide Doom 3 für 10 Euro gekauft und habs anschließend installiert.. und was ist? Keine Seriennummer drin!


Bei mir fehlte in der normalen Prey-packung das Handbuch (inkl. dem Key obendrauf)
Das scheint also ein Bug mit der Doom3 engine zu sein. *g*


----------



## skicu (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				crackajack am 05.01.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 04.01.2007 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab mir heut eine andere Packung dort geholt. Jetz hab ich auch 'ne Nummer. Hat bei der alten Version wohl schlicht gefehlt.

btw: Dieses "Umtausch" System im Marktkauf is ja wohl fürn Arsch. Hätt ich gewollt, hätt ich bei jeder Kasse mit dem alten Kassenzettel eine Packung neu bekommen. Aber was will ich mit 15 Doom 3 Versionen? *grübel*


----------



## Solon25 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				skicu am 05.01.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: Dieses "Umtausch" System im Marktkauf is ja wohl fürn Arsch.


Naja das ist deren Problem. Dafür ist es aber völlig unproblematisch, einfach neues holen, Packung am Schalter aufmachen ob alles dabei ist und schon kannst wieder gehen


----------



## Martinroessler (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Hier mal die Übersicht der "wichtigsten" Neuerscheinungen ab *Februar/März* in der Software Pyramide:

- Outrun 2006
- The Movies
- Neverwinter Nights Deluxe Edition (Hauptspiel + beide Addons)
- Star Wars Battlefront (1)
- *Flucht von Monkey Island (Teil 4)* !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martinroessler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

In der Ubisoft eXclusive Reihe gibts ab Mittwoch

 - *Age of Empires Collector's Edition*(Teil 1 + Addon, Teil 2 + Addon)

und demnächst auch noch:

 - *Call of Cthulhu*

Quelle: http://www.rondomedia.de/


----------



## RickSkywalker (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Martinroessler am 09.01.2007 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> - *Flucht von Monkey Island (Teil 4)* !!!!!!!!!!



Das gibts doch schon seit Ewigkeiten für nen 10er in der EA-Budgetreihe.


----------



## sandman2003 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				RickSkywalker am 15.01.2007 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinroessler am 09.01.2007 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gibbet keine neuenbudgets mehr *heul* soll mal was neues kommen


bei Steam gibbet jetzt Painkiller Gold Edition.. also mit Addon für umgerechnet 12,50 Euro (17,95 $) LOL

flatout 2 kostet 24 dollar.. das sind 16 euro oder so.. omg

da bezahlt man sich auch noch dämlich bei ebay oder so für also zuschlagen.. ich glaube nämlich paypal funzt jetzt!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier schon mal erwähnt wurde: *Dungeon Lords* gibt's bei der Software Pyramide jetzt auch für 10 Euro.


----------



## Iceman (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Shadow_Man am 24.01.2007 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier schon mal erwähnt wurde: *Dungeon Lords* gibt's bei der Software Pyramide jetzt auch für 10 Euro.



Na ja, imo nichtmal die 10 Euro wert.


----------



## Martinroessler (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Wer noch *Beyond Divinity* sucht, sollte sich diesen Monat das Konkurrenz-Heft (   ) GAMESTAR holen. 
Da ist das Game diesen Monat als Vollversion dabei...


----------



## Hombre3000 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Martinroessler am 31.01.2007 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer noch *Beyond Divinity* sucht, sollte sich diesen Monat das Konkurrenz-Heft (   ) GAMESTAR holen.
> Da ist das Game diesen Monat als Vollversion dabei...



Ich hab jetzt hier ned gelesen obs das schon gibt:

Bei der Pyramide gibt es (schon länger)

Far Cry, GTA San Andreas, COD

Das besondere: Nicht nur CD Hülle sondern auch noch ne hübsche Pappschachtel.

Gruß


----------



## sandman2003 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Hombre3000 am 31.01.2007 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinroessler am 31.01.2007 22:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nein San Andreas gibbet noch net in der pyramide nur *GTA 3* und * Vice City*

das einzige gute an diesesn versionen ist, dass es DVDs und keine CDs mehr sind


----------



## Hombre3000 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				sandman2003 am 01.02.2007 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hombre3000 am 31.01.2007 23:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm vlt wars auch Vice City, hab ned genau geschaut.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Hombre3000 am 01.02.2007 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm vlt wars auch Vice City, hab ned genau geschaut.


Oooh, da hab ich mich wohl zu früh gefreut.  

DANKE Hombre.


----------



## sandman2003 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 01.02.2007 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hombre3000 am 01.02.2007 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so schauts aus... gelle!?!?! 

hoffentlich kommen bald mal paar vernünftige budgets raus...

Prey zum beispiel oder so


----------



## Michael-Miggi (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Huhu PCG Comm: Neues von der Computer Bild Spiele....   

Boiling Point, Big Mutha Truckers 2, Crazy Frog Racer, Rayman 3, Ski Challenge 07 und Speedmayang

zu finden in der Ausgabe 03/07 "Gold" für 4,50 €


greetz


----------



## Teslatier (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Keine Ahnung, obs schon geschrieben wurde:
Bei Media Markt gibts Psychonauts für sagenhafte *5€*! Richtige DVD-Hülle und das Handbuch ist auch noch dabei!   

Durft ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## sandman2003 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Teslatier am 08.02.2007 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, obs schon geschrieben wurde:
> Bei Media Markt gibts Psychonauts für sagenhafte *5€*! Richtige DVD-Hülle und das Handbuch ist auch noch dabei!
> 
> Durft ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen.



schön wäre, wenn bei der pyramide mal prey und flatout oder so käme!!


----------



## BlackDead (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				sandman2003 am 08.02.2007 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 08.02.2007 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Flatout gibt es schon lange in der Pyramide. http://www.amazon.de/ak-tronic-FlatOut-Software-Pyramide/dp/B000FMQRZA/sr=8-2/qid=1170959423/ref=pd_ka_2/303-4272067-7374662?ie=UTF8&s=videogames


----------



## sandman2003 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				BlackDead am 08.02.2007 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 08.02.2007 19:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uzpps

meinte flatout2


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

*Onimusha 3* gibt es in der Ubisoft exclusive Reihe für 15,99 €.


----------



## Fimbul (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Seit grob einer Woche gibts *X3-Reunion 2.0* für 9,99 

Habs mir geholt und für den Preis und die inkludierten Patches/Updates ist es wirklich ok.


----------



## Sukultan (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Hombre3000 am 31.01.2007 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Pyramide gibt es (schon länger)
> 
> Far Cry, GTA San Andreas, COD
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir "Far Cry" aus der Pyramide geholt: In der großen Pappschachtel ist nur eine CD im Juwelcase. Totale Rohstoffverschwendung. Da hätten sie auch gleich nur die CD in den Handel geben können.
Wozu soll man sich eine im Prinzip leere Schachtel ins Regal stellen?! Als ich das gesehen habe, habe ich erst gelacht, dann geweint und schließlich die Schachtel in den Müll geworfen.


----------



## mmcc0810 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Beim Libro in Wien 18:

Total Overdose         4,99 €
Condemned              9,99 €
Serious Sam 2          6,99 €


----------



## Martinroessler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Hab eben was feines bei Amazon entdeckt: 

Rollenspiele Deluxe Edition:

- Nevewinter Nights 1 mit beiden AddOns
- Baldurs Gate 1 und 2 mit den AddOns
- Icewind Dale 1 mit AddOn und 2

Link


----------



## Teslatier (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Martinroessler am 24.02.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eben was feines bei Amazon entdeckt:
> 
> Rollenspiele Deluxe Edition:
> 
> ...


Dazu fällt mir ein, dass ich neulich beim MediaMarkt Neverwinter Nights mit Add Ons für glaube 10€ gesehen hab.


----------



## Martinroessler (6. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Demächst gibt's *Darkstar One* in der UbiSoft eXclusive Reihe für 15,99 €

Link zu Amazon.de


----------



## sandman2003 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*

*Republic Commando* im Star Wars Universum kommt auch bald in die Pyramide, sowie:

*Obscure  für 5 Euronen

Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory für 10 Euro*


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*

auf der CBS ist  die vollversion von XIII.
(haben wir eigentlich keinen heft- vollversionen- thread ?)


----------



## sandman2003 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Bonkic am 07.03.2007 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> auf der CBS ist  die vollversion von XIII.
> (haben wir eigentlich keinen heft- vollversionen- thread ?)



ja passt aj ganz gut hier rein..

was mir noch irgendwie fehlt ist, wo es immer gute film dvd angebote gibt!

aber sowas würde ja nur ins thema gott und die welt passen..


----------



## BlackDead (8. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Bonkic am 07.03.2007 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> auf der CBS ist  die vollversion von XIII.
> (haben wir eigentlich keinen heft- vollversionen- thread ?)




XIII gibt es auch in der nächsten Ausgabe der Gamestar.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (8. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Bonkic am 07.03.2007 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> auf der CBS ist  die vollversion von XIII.
> (haben wir eigentlich keinen heft- vollversionen- thread ?)



Ist XIII als Cover CD noch Starforce verseucht? Wenn nein, dann müsste ich echt mal wieder eine Computerbild Spiele kaufen.



Spoiler



Und merke dann nächsten Monat, dass die PCG nach 131 Managertycoongigantenplanern endlich mal als Actionspiel auch XIII als Covervollversion hat.


  


Boah, die Seite von der Bild Spiele ist ja mal voll fürn Eimer.


----------



## heinz-otto (10. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 08.03.2007 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist XIII als Cover CD noch Starforce verseucht? Wenn nein, dann müsste ich echt mal wieder eine Computerbild Spiele kaufen.


Also zur CoverCD Version kann ich nichts sagen, aber das Original Release in Deutschland war ohne Starforce, sondern mit TAGES geschützt.


----------



## sandman2003 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				heinz-otto am 10.03.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 08.03.2007 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich find das langsam echt blöde.... in der sft ist der film desert saints und das game psychotoxic drin, was auch in der letzten pcgames war... und das geht immer so weiter mit den wiederholungen LOL


naja die cbs werde ich gleich mal am kiosk holn


----------



## sandman2003 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Bei der Pyramide gibt es bald auch neben Splitner Cell 3 nun ab dem 16.04. auch

*Tony Hawk Wasteland*

für 10 euro!

mal gucken was die pyramide noch so auftut


----------



## sandman2003 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				sandman2003 am 18.03.2007 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Pyramide gibt es bald auch neben Splitner Cell 3 nun ab dem 16.04. auch
> 
> *Tony Hawk Wasteland*
> 
> ...



auch am *16.04.07*

*World Racing 2*

und

*Crashday*


----------



## BlackDead (20. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Aktuelle Vollversionen in Zeitschriften:

PC Action:
SpellForce
Lula 3D 
Lure of the Temptress
Ocean City

Game Aktuell
SpellForce Gold

Bravo Screenfun:
Chigao 1930 und noch ein Beat 'em up dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt.


----------



## ananas45 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Da ich den Thread nicht wirklich Verfolge weiß ich nicht ob das schon genannt wurde aber: es gibt schon seit ein bisschen länger Blitzkrieg Antologie ( alle Add-Ons) für weniger als 10€, absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## ananas45 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				BlackDead am 20.03.2007 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Lula 3D



dafür wird die PCAction geholt


----------



## sandman2003 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				ananas45 am 20.03.2007 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 20.03.2007 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei Steam gibbet jetzt von Eidos:

* Commandos 1 + Addon ca 9 $

Commandos 2     ca 9$

Commandos 3 

Commandos: Strike Force*

und noch ein paar andere Eidos sachen

müsst ihr selbst mal schauen


----------



## OrderOfDarkness (23. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				BlackDead am 20.03.2007 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuelle Vollversionen in Zeitschriften:
> Bravo Screenfun:
> Chigao 1930 und noch ein Beat 'em up dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt.



weiß einer wie dieses beat em uo heißt? weil das is bestimmt freeware, wie fast alles bei der screenfun und dann will ich mir das saugen ^^


----------



## BlackDead (23. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				OrderOfDarkness am 23.03.2007 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 20.03.2007 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Spiel heißt Guilty Gear Isuka ist aber anscheinend keine Freeware. 

Mist dann muss ich mir wohl doch die Screenfun kaufen weil ich schon lange mal wieder Lust auf ein gutes Beat´em up habe.


----------



## TBrain (28. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Rise & Fall: Civilizations at War gibts zur Zeit im Mediamarkt für *10€*

Das hat die Originalverpackung, keine billige DVD-Hülle


----------



## Teslatier (28. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				TBrain am 28.03.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Rise & Fall: Civilizations at War gibts zur Zeit im Mediamarkt für *10€*
> 
> Das hat die Originalverpackung, keine billige DVD-Hülle


Da fällt mir ein, dass es ja Cossacks 2 Gold für 15€ gibt. Jedenfalls bei MM.


----------



## sandman2003 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Teslatier am 28.03.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 28.03.2007 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In der Pyramide ab dem 15.05:

*True Crime - Streets of New York*


----------



## BlackDead (1. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Am Mittwoch in der Computer Bild Spiele. 

Mafia
Rome: Total War
Trackmania Original


----------



## der-jan (1. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				BlackDead am 01.04.2007 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Mittwoch in der Computer Bild Spiele.
> 
> Mafia
> Rome: Total War
> Trackmania Original



du zitierst ein 1.april posting aus nem anderen forum oder hast du ne "sichere" quelle? 
um ehrlich zu sein, würd ich rome und trackmania sogar fast glauben
take 2 (mafia) gibt aber keine vollversionen mehr raus


----------



## BlackDead (1. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Vergesst was ich geschrieben habe. 
Das ganze hat sich als April Scherz herausgestellt.


----------



## dab2212 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Hier der richtige Inhalt der CBS:

Beyond Good and Evil
Nibiru - Der Bote der Götter
Jacked
Starship Troopers


----------



## sandman2003 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*

So hier kümmert sich auch keiner mehr!!

deswegen hier..... !

ab dem *15.05.07 in der pyramide!*

*Call of Duty - United Offensive

Age of Mythology

Sacred Gold
*

gruß


----------



## BlackDead (17. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Aktuelle Zeitschriften Vollversionen:

PC Action:
Rainbow Six Raven Shield

Bravo Screenfun
Obsurce

Games Aktuell
Wild Life Park Gold


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				BlackDead am 17.04.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuelle Zeitschriften Vollversionen:
> 
> PC Action:
> Rainbow Six Raven Shield



Respekt, das ist ja mal wirklich eine Super-Vollversion, ein wirklich tolles Spiel.  Tausend mal besser als die neuen Rainbow Six Versionen.


----------



## crackajack (23. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Libro:
Quake4 (uncut) für 3,99€ (die Cut-Version ist sinnigerweise immer noch teurer)
Psychonauts für 6,99€  
Grim Fandango für 10€ (Lucas Arts Classic; ohne gedruckter Anleitung->pdf)


----------



## EmmasPapa (23. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				sandman2003 am 17.04.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So hier kümmert sich auch keiner mehr!!
> 
> deswegen hier..... !
> 
> ...



Hmm, der hiesige Real-Markt hat auf jeden Fall schon seit einiger Zeit Sacred Go,d und CoD UO in der Pyramide


----------



## Boesor (23. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Eben beim TOOM Baumarkt gekauft: Warcraft 3 für 99 cent.


----------



## Bonez (24. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic für 15,49 € inkl. Versand:
http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/CART/5-/Search.html?searchtype=allproducts&searchstring=dark+messiah&page=search&go.x=0&go.y=0&cur=258

Und Dank Steam auch auf Deutsch, wenn man möchte!


----------



## Volcom (24. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Boesor am 23.04.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben beim TOOM Baumarkt gekauft: Warcraft 3 für 99 cent.



 kauf mir ma eines :>


----------



## Boesor (24. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Volcom am 24.04.2007 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.04.2007 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu spät, bin ja schon wieder weg


----------



## ananas45 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Shadow_Man am 17.04.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 17.04.2007 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die PCA wird sowieso gekauft, dafür erst recht  

an Lula von der letzten Ausgabe kommt das Spiel natürlich nicht ran


----------



## sandman2003 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*

in der Screenfun ist diesen Monat 
*Obscure und Starsky & Hutch* drinne...


leider finde ich nirgendwo die zeitschrift... also wenn einer die sieht.. kaufen und mir datenträger schicken


----------



## TBrain (24. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Civilization IV gibts diese Woche in vielen Medimax-Filialen für *12€*  :-o 

Der Preis sollte auch für die Amazon Tiefpreisgarantie verwendbar sein


----------



## SteveatMC (24. April 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				TBrain am 24.04.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Civilization IV gibts diese Woche in vielen Medimax-Filialen für *12€*  :-o



 :-o Wow, was für ein Preis, schade, dass ich es schon habe.

Hab am Samstag *Company of Heros* in der Box für knapp 30€ gesehen. MM Berlin Steglitz.


----------



## sandman2003 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Budget*

bei der Pyramide kommt am 15.6. 

*Prince of Persia - The Two Thrones * raus


----------



## olstyle (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				ananas45 am 24.04.2007 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> an Lula von der letzten Ausgabe kommt das Spiel natürlich nicht ran


Welches jetzt übrigens in der aktuellen PCG drin ist  .


----------



## Cocojambo (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				olstyle am 01.05.2007 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 24.04.2007 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist aus kosten gründen usw natürlich irgendwie vll verständlich...aber trotzdem hasse ich so was!


----------



## olstyle (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				Cocojambo am 01.05.2007 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 01.05.2007 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Computec rotieren die Vollversionen immer zwischen den verschiedenen Magazinen. Daher ist eine auf PCA oder Widescreen vorhandene Vollversion noch kein Grund dieses Magazin zu kaufen wenn man eh ein Abonnement von PCG hat. Man muss nur maximal zwei Monate warten können. 
Nur bei PCGH kommen andere Vollversionen(billige Spiele und dafür zusätzlich andere Software wie Firewalls/Virenscanner etc.).


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Budget*

*push*

UbiSoft hat ab dem 11. Juni ein riesiges Budget-Lineup im Programm, welches wohl sehr fein das Sommerloch stopfen dürfte:

Horsez - Abenteuer auf dem Reiterhof
PS2
19,95 EUR

Rayman Raving Rabbids
PS2
19,95 EUR

Star Trek Encounters
PS2
19,95 EUR

Asphalt 2
PSP
19,95 EUR

Astonishia Story
PSP
19,95 EUR

Brothers in Arms D-Day
PSP
19,95 EUR

Field Commander
PSP
19,95 EUR

Lumines Platinum
PSP
19,95 EUR

Mind-Quiz
PSP
19,95 EUR

Peter Jackson's King Kong Platinum
PSP
19,95 EUR

Prince of Persia Revelations Platinum
PSP
19,95 EUR

Rocky Balboa
PSP
19,95 EUR

Untold Legends 2
PSP
19,95 EUR

Splinter Cell Essential
PSP
19,95 EUR

Star Trek: Tactical Assault
PSP
19,95 EUR

Star Wars Lethal Alliance
PSP
19,95 EUR

Street Riders
PSP
19,95 EUR

Asphalt 2
DS
19,95 EUR

Lost Magic
DS
19,95 EUR

Star Trek: Tactical Assault
DS
19,95 EUR

Star Wars Lethal Alliance
DS
19,95 EUR

Splinter Cell Chaos Theory DS
DS
19,95 EUR

Far Cry Vengeance
Wii
29,95 EUR

GT Pro Series
Wii
29,95 EUR

Monster 4x4 World Circuit
Wii
29,95 EUR

Splinter Cell Double Agent
Wii
29,95 EUR

Blazing Angels Squadrons of WWII
Xbox 360
29,95 EUR

Enchanted Arms
Xbox 360
29,95 EUR

Far Cry Instincts Predator
Xbox 360
29,95 EUR

Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter Classics
Xbox 360
29,95 EUR

Import Tuner Challenge
Xbox 360
29,95 EUR

Jagdfieber
Xbox 360
29,95 EUR

Over G Fighters
Xbox 360
29,95 EUR

Star Trek Legacy
Xbox 360
29,95 EUR

Echte "Bomben" sind zwar nicht dabei, dafür aber viele feine Spiele die zum fairen Preis unterhalten können. Besonders fällt auf, dass recht viele Games
nicht einmal 6 Monate alt sind, und trotzdem schon um 50% im Preis gesenkt wurden. Sind zwar keine PC-Titel dabei, aber wer regelmäßig die "UbiExklusive" Serie beäugt, wird da wohl genug für 15 Euro finden.

Regards, eX!


----------



## SteveatMC (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Budget*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.06.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind zwar keine PC-Titel dabei, aber wer regelmäßig die "UbiExklusive" Serie beäugt, wird da wohl genug für 15 Euro finden.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Vielleicht senkt Ubisoft mit den Preisen für die XBox-Spiele auch die Preise bei den PC-Spielen. Ich hoffe auf einen parallelen Verlauf


----------



## sandman2003 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Budget*

Auch ab dem *15.06in der Pyramide* 


*FlatOut2

und

Act of War*

dann kann ich mir den kauf bei Steam (Flatout) sparen  und nur 10 euro dafür latzten!


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2007)

*4 Wii Spiele 50 % günstiger bei Amazon*

wie es geht steht da :
http://wii.gaming-universe.de/news/795_fuer-rund-20-zelda-tp-wario-ware-und-excite-truck.html


----------



## KONNAITN (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: 4 Wii Spiele 50 % günstiger bei Amazon*



			
				Bonkic am 06.06.2007 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> wie es geht steht da :
> http://wii.gaming-universe.de/news/795_fuer-rund-20-zelda-tp-wario-ware-und-excite-truck.html


Mittlerweile stehen scheinbar nur noch 3 Spiele zur Auswahl, aber der Tipp ist klasse. Mein Neffe wird sich freuen.


----------



## sandman2003 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: 4 Wii Spiele 50 % günstiger bei Amazon*

Update bei der Pyramide:

*Ab dem 15.07 in der Pyramide


Fahrenheit

und

Die Römer

außerdem noch einige gammel games wie moorhuhn und
C64 Classix Gold 2  und Amiga Classix Gold 2
*


----------



## der-jan (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: 4 Wii Spiele 50 % günstiger bei Amazon*



			
				sandman2003 am 09.06.2007 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ab dem 15.07 in der Pyramide
> Fahrenheit
> *


*

da doch lieber zur atari compilation greifen
die wird mittlerweile auch schon für 10 euro angeboten und man bekommt neben fahrenheit ein demonstone, ein desperados, ein getting up und ein tycoon city dazu*


----------



## Martinroessler (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: 4 Wii Spiele 50 % günstiger bei Amazon*

endlich mal wieder ein update in der Software Pyramide!

zusätzlich noch ab dem 15.07.:

- Rome - Total War Gold Edition
- Barbie - Die 12 tanzenden Prinzessinnen   

und ab dem 15.08.

- Baphomets Fluch (4) - Engel des Todes
- Empire Earth 2
- Sid Meiers Railroads


----------



## Martinroessler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: 4 Wii Spiele 50 % günstiger bei Amazon*

oh net schlecht:

*Prey* ist ab dem 15.09. ebenfalls in der Pyramide mit dabei


----------



## Denis10 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: 4 Wii Spiele 50 % günstiger bei Amazon*



			
				Martinroessler am 19.07.2007 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> oh net schlecht:
> 
> *Prey* ist ab dem 15.09. ebenfalls in der Pyramide mit dabei



ist diese Version geschnitten?


----------



## Martinroessler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: 4 Wii Spiele 50 % günstiger bei Amazon*



			
				Denis10 am 19.07.2007 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ist diese Version geschnitten?


Also soweit ich weiß sind ALLE Versionen des Spiel uncut: ogdb.de


----------



## BlackDead (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: 4 Wii Spiele 50 % günstiger bei Amazon*

Auf der neuen Gamestar ist Beyond Good & Evil.


----------



## Ti1t (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: 4 Wii Spiele 50 % günstiger bei Amazon*

Hat die Pyramiden Prince of Persia The Two Thrones Version noch einen Kopierschutz, so wie Flatout2???


----------



## Martinroessler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: 4 Wii Spiele 50 % günstiger bei Amazon*



			
				Ti1t am 21.07.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat die Pyramiden Prince of Persia The Two Thrones Version noch einen Kopierschutz, so wie Flatout2???



Also FlatOut 2 (Pyramiden Version) startet bei mir ohne DVD   

Ob jetzt bei PoP Two Thrones noch der Starforce Kopierschutz aktiv ist, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, ich hab die Erstausgabe...


----------



## Martinroessler (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*

so, nochmal ich   

gibt demnächst wieder neue Sachen in der UbiSoft Exclusive Reihe! & sie bekommt ein neues Cover-Design   

Termine lt Amazon:

- Star Trek Legacy *(15.0*
- IL-2 Sturmovik 1946 *(29.0*
- Heroes of Might & Magic V *(05.09)*
- Die Siedler 2 - Die Nächste Generation *(05.09)*
- Dark Messiah of Might & Magic *(19.09)*


----------



## bumi (1. August 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*

In der neuen CBS is die Vollversion *Sacred Plus*

Das Heft ist zwar Mist, aber das kann ja ins Altpapier


----------



## Kevin1965 (24. August 2007)

*Media Markt*

MediaMarkt:

Star Wars: Empire at War = 14 Euro
das AddOn dazu = 14 Euro
Star Wars Battlefront II = 14 Euro
Call of Duty II = 14 Euro
Stalker = 25 Euro

Welches Spiel soll ich mir denn nur holen?


----------



## Solon25 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Media Markt*

Ich seh grade in der Pyramide ab 15.10.

*DTM Race Driver 3* und *Civilization 4*


----------



## Muehlenbichl (24. August 2007)

*AW: Media Markt*



			
				Kevin1965 am 24.08.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> MediaMarkt:
> 
> Star Wars: Empire at War = 14 Euro
> das AddOn dazu = 14 Euro
> ...



Also ich fand Battlefront II ganz gut, gibts auch jede Menge Karten ect. zusätzlich aus dem Internet.

Legacy jetzt schon für 15€....


----------



## Sukultan (25. August 2007)

*AW: Media Markt*



			
				Kevin1965 am 24.08.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> MediaMarkt:
> 
> Star Wars: Empire at War = 14 Euro
> das AddOn dazu = 14 Euro
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen:

Lego Star Wars 2: Die klassische Trilogie = 14 Euro

Die Lego-Star-Wars-Spiele sind sehr nette Gute-Laune-Spiel für zwischendurch (demnächst kommt "Indiana Jones" in der Lego-Variante). Besonders für Film-Kenner, wegen des hohem Wiedererkennungswertes.


----------



## eXitus64 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				Martinroessler am 23.07.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> so, nochmal ich
> 
> gibt demnächst wieder neue Sachen in der UbiSoft Exclusive Reihe! & sie bekommt ein neues Cover-Design
> 
> ...



danke für die info   

übrigens gibt es eine  *IL2 Sturmovik Edition* d.h.
IL2 Sturmovik Forgotten Battles + Ace Expansion Pack + Pacific Fighters

für 9,99€ (UbiSoft exklusiv //"Hammerpreis")


----------



## SaPass (25. August 2007)

*AW: Media Markt*

Codename Panzers: Phase One

liegt bei der neuen PC Games bei! Da habt ihr noch ein super Budgetspiel


----------



## dab2212 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Media Markt*

Und Shadowgrounds liegt der neuen Gamestar bei.


----------



## crackajack (29. August 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*

Gerade zufällig beim Billa (ein österr. Supermarkt) entdeckt und gekauft:
Jade Empire Special Edition für 14.99€
Metallbox, inkl. nettem Artbook und einem kleinen Poster


----------



## Teslatier (29. August 2007)

*AW: Media Markt*



			
				Solon25 am 24.08.2007 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh grade in der Pyramide ab 15.10.
> 
> *DTM Race Driver 3* und *Civilization 4*


Endlich. Auf eine Preissenkung von DTM Race Driver hab ich schon ewig gewartet. Und Civ 4 werd ich mir als alter Civ 3 Spieler wohl auch holen.


----------



## bsekranker (29. August 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				crackajack am 29.08.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade zufällig beim Billa (ein österr. Supermarkt) entdeckt und gekauft:
> Jade Empire Special Edition für 14.99€
> Metallbox, inkl. nettem Artbook und einem kleinen Poster


Bei Amazon kostet die noch 37 Euro. :o

Und bis zum nächsten Billa sind es über 100 km. 


Naja, da muss ich mir wohl einen österreichischen Strohmann suchen.


----------



## noxious (24. September 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				bumi am 01.08.2007 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> In der neuen CBS is die Vollversion *Sacred Plus*
> 
> Das Heft ist zwar Mist, aber das kann ja ins Altpapier


In der aktuellen CBS müsste glaube ich Das Add-On sein


----------



## Kevin1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*

Ab sofort gibt es auch PREY für nen schlappen 10er.

Sorry, wurde ja schon einmal gepostet


----------



## mor0711 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*

Lässt sich DTM Race Driver 3 auch gut mit einer Tastatur steuern?
Hab nämlich kein Lenkrad, würde das Spiel aber trotzdem gerne zocken...

MfG


----------



## crackajack (28. September 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*

Libro
Psychonauts dürfte eh ausverkauft sein, aber ev. ergattert noch einer eine Version um 3,49!
Dark Messiah of MM für 15 (in der Collectors Edition!)
Rush for Berlin für 4,99
GUN (bbfc 1 für 4,99
Jade Empire 20€

Saturn
Armed Assault 20€
Call of Duty 2 im Saturn Millenium City für 14,99 (entweder seit heute generell oder halt zuerst  mal nur dort)
für Leute die mal was richtig Altes spielen wollen: Vollgas/ Full Throttle findet man dort auch für 10

Media Markt
GT Legends 20€
Armed Assault 20€
Chessmaster 10th Edition 5€

Edit: Halo3 Legendary Edition kostet bei Saturn/Media Markt 100 (oder waren es 110?).

BTW
Was hat sich Frogster dabei gedacht als sie Shadowman in der Back2games Reihe veröffentlicht haben und es ein rosa Design verpasst bekam? Ich musste fast laut im Laden lachen als ich das gesehen habe.
Der Preis war glaube ich 2,49....  




			
				mor0711 am 25.09.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt sich DTM Race Driver 3 auch gut mit einer Tastatur steuern?


öhm.....falscher thread?
Aber......
Ich würde mal behaupten das es Leute gibt die das tatsächlich können. aber ich gehöre sicher nicht dazu. Ein Gamepad für 15€ (Saitek P990) oder besser für 30€ (MS XBox-pad) reicht aber vollkommen (also Lenkrad ist nicht notwendig) und kann man ja auch bei anderen Spielen gut gebrauchen.


----------



## TBrain (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*

Bei Amazon gibt es die S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Limited Edition für €18,90... wenn das mal kein Schnäppchen ist  :-o 

Link


----------



## Solon25 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*

Neu im Pyramiden Sortiment:

ab 15.10. Rollercoaster Tycon Add Ons

ab 15.11. Stronghold 2 Deluxe


----------



## Keil (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*

Im Saturn am Stachus (München) gibs ÜberSoldier reduziert für 5€ !!  Scheint wohl ein ziemlicher Ladenhüter zu sein, auf alle fälle haunse alle raus und ich hab mir gleich eins ergattert.


----------



## EmmasPapa (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*

Habe gestern im Kaufland die blaue Atari Geschenkbox für 9,99 gekauft 

Inhalt:

- Fahrenheit
- Demon Stone
- Desperados
- Getting Up Contents under Pressure
- Tycoon City New York


----------



## ShiZon (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				TBrain am 04.10.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Amazon gibt es die S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Limited Edition für €18,90... wenn das mal kein Schnäppchen ist  :-o
> 
> Link



Wo liest du denn 18,90 €, das war bestimmt von denen ein Tipfehler, im Link steht das Game bei rund 40 €! :-o

Edit: Gebraucht bereits ab a bissl was über 30 € zu haben!


----------



## crackajack (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				ShiZon am 09.10.2007 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 04.10.2007 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe es am Donnerstag für 19€ bestellt. Der "Tippfehler" wurde bei mir bis zur gestrigen Versandbestätigung durchgezogen und es steht auch noch so in meiner Bestellliste:
http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/7606/amazonkp3.png

BTW
Danke TBrain


----------



## TBrain (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				ShiZon am 09.10.2007 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 04.10.2007 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wurde wieder geändert. Das wurde letzte Woche als "Deal der Woche" oder so beworben, also es war kein Tippfehler.

Man sollte eben regelmäßig in den Thread hier schauen    

Edit: aktuell ist übrigens Company of Heroes für 9,90€ der Deal der Woche
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/301052/ref=topnav__d/302-5083505-4284800


----------



## Bonez (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				TBrain am 09.10.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 09.10.2007 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür das reguläre Stalker für ca. 16 € allerdings EV:
http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/6-/Search.html?searchtype=allproducts&searchstring=stalker&page=search&go.x=0&go.y=0&cur=258

Quake Wars für 28 € (allerdings plus 19% Zollgebühren!) also ca 34 €
http://www.play.com/Games/PC/6-/TopSellers.html


----------



## Teslatier (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*

Im Saturn Prospekt von heute:

*Command and Conquer 3* für *8,99€*. Abgebildet ist allerdings die Kane-Edition. Aber auch mit dem blauen USK Aufkleber (ab 16). Also nicht verwirren lassen.


----------



## SteveatMC (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				TBrain am 04.10.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Amazon gibt es die S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Limited Edition für €18,90... wenn das mal kein Schnäppchen ist  :-o
> 
> Link



 Allerdings! Bei MM in Berlin Schlossstraße kostet die 29,99, die normale Version kostet 29,00  den großen Preisunterschied muss man nicht verstehen  im gleichen Markt gabs die Company of Heros Metalbox-Version für 19,99. Vielleicht findet einer noch eine Box


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 4 Wii Spiele 50 % günstiger bei Amazon*



			
				Denis10 am 19.07.2007 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinroessler am 19.07.2007 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist meines Wissens nach ungeschnitten (hab's mir gekauft), muss aber ne Kleinigkeit dran meckern ... nicht an *Prey* selbst, das Spiel ist so gut wie es sein soll, aber bei der Verpackung hat einer gepennt.

Das Ganze wird in einem Karton wie zu früheren Zeiten verkauft (sieht schön aus), darin befindet sich nur die DVD, die nochmal in Folie eingepackt ist, kein Handbuch etc. in Sicht (für 10 Euro kann man das verschmerzen, braucht man für das Spiel eh nicht, finde ich). Aaaaaber ...  Installation begonnen, da wird auch gleich der *CD-Key* abgefragt.
CD-Hülle angeschaut, nix zu sehen, Karton nochmal durchsucht, auch nix gefunden, DVD aus dem Laufwerk geholt, angeschaut ... wieder nix. Ich war reichlich deprimiert. Irgendwas hat mich dann aber auf die Idee gebracht, nochmal die *Folie* anzuschauen, die zum Glück noch nicht im Müll lag ... und da klebte, klein und unauffällig ein weißer Aufkleber, auf dem in kleinen Buchstaben der CD-Key zu finden ist ... auf dem Teil der Verpackung, der normalerweise sofort im Müll landet .... sowas sollte eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## Solon25 (22. Oktober 2007)

*November Line Up*

Ab 15.11. unter anderem dabei:

_Sniper Elite

Hitman: Blood Money

Tomb Raider Legend_


----------



## KylRoy (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: November Line Up*



			
				Solon25 am 22.10.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 15.11. unter anderem dabei:
> 
> *Sniper Elite*_
> 
> ...



weiss zufällig jemand ob bei SE wieder Starforce dabei ist?


----------



## Solon25 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: November Line Up*



			
				KylRoy am 22.10.2007 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 22.10.2007 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
Ist bei Pyramiden Versionen eigentlich nicht üblich so ein teures Kopierschutzsystem zu benutzen. Hatte es jedenfalls noch nicht._


----------



## KylRoy (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: November Line Up*



			
				Solon25 am 23.10.2007 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei Pyramiden Versionen eigentlich nicht üblich so ein teures Kopierschutzsystem zu benutzen. Hatte es jedenfalls noch nicht.



das wäre echt schön. ich warte auch schon lange auf ein _Silent Hunter III_ ohne SF.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: November Line Up*



			
				Solon25 am 22.10.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sniper Elite




tolles spiel!
kann ich all jenen empfehlen, die mal _den etwas anderen wk2- shooter_ antesten wollen.


----------



## Boesor (1. November 2007)

*AW: November Line Up*

Bei Saturn (zumindest in Dortmund) gibt es jetzt Company of Heroes für ca. 15€

Edith: oh, bei amazon auch für fast 20€


----------



## SteveatMC (1. November 2007)

*AW: November Line Up*



			
				Boesor am 01.11.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Saturn (zumindest in Dortmund) gibt es jetzt Company of Heroes für ca. 15€
> 
> Edith: oh, bei amazon auch für fast 20€



Einzeln oder im Bundle mit Warhammer? :-o (war das Warhammer, weiß ich jetzt nicht!). Hatte mir die Version einzeln (COH) bei Saturn im Hamburg gekauft, ebenfalls zu dem Preis, aber das hatte ich glaube ich schon hier erwähnt


----------



## PrinzPorno (3. November 2007)

*AW: November Line Up*

Ich hab mir gestern (also Samstag) Unreal 2 in einer DVD-Verpackung für 1,50 € bei Hertie (bzw. Karstadt) geholt....


----------



## fiumpf (3. November 2007)

*AW: November Line Up*

Bei uns (Hof/Oberfranken) im MediaMarkt hab ich gestern "Dark Messiha of Might & Magic" für 14.99 € gesehen.


----------



## SteveatMC (3. November 2007)

*AW: November Line Up*

Bei Karstadt Hamburg entdeckt: Civ 4 Compilation - Das Hauptspiel + beide Addons für 29,99


----------



## Michael-Miggi (9. November 2007)

*AW: November Line Up*

Huhu Comm,

neues von CBS Gold: Diesmal Dungeon Lords, Syberia2, BMW Challenge und noch 3 weitere Spiele (wobei eins ein MMO ist)

Für 4,99 EUR kann man da nix falsch machen! Auch bei Dungeon Lords nicht!

Grüße


----------



## Solon25 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*

Ab 15.12. in der Pyramide:

Star Wars: Empire at War

GT Legends


----------



## crackajack (20. November 2007)

*Libro SCN*

Libro SCN
Medal of Honor - Airborne für 29,90€
Matrix - Path of Neo für 5,99€


----------



## Boesor (20. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*



			
				Solon25 am 19.11.2007 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 15.12. in der Pyramide:
> 
> Star Wars: Empire at War
> 
> GT Legends




Empire at War??
Irgendwie auch n bisschen traurig, dass so ein super spiel realtiv schnell verramscht wird


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. November 2007)

*Media Markt*

War heute im Media Markt und hab mir *SACRED Gold* für 10€ geholt. SACRED Gold beinhaltet: Hauptspiel, Addon Underworld, Soundtrack von Hauptspiel und Addon, Strategiebuch als pdf-Datei, sowie Wallpapers und ein Gamestar-Preview zu SACRED 2. Ausserdem hab ich gesehen: *Rush for Berlin* in einer schönen, aufklappbaren Papp-Box mit Klettverschluss für 10€. 

SSA


----------



## docsnyder08 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*



			
				Boesor am 20.11.2007 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 19.11.2007 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sw eaw fand ich mit zunehmender spieldauer etwa eintönig. und sooo neu ist es ja auch nicht mehr.

hab gerade gesehen, dass in der softwarepyramide ab 15.12. anno 1503 für 10 € zu haben sein wird. täusche ich mich, oder lag das nicht schon vor monaten der computerbild spiele bei?


----------



## Solon25 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*



			
				docsnyder08 am 21.11.2007 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> sw eaw fand ich mit zunehmender spieldauer etwa eintönig. und sooo neu ist es ja auch nicht mehr.


Egal, ich hab es noch nicht und hätte es gerne. Für 10€ greif ich zu 



> hab gerade gesehen, dass in der softwarepyramide ab 15.12. anno 1503 für 10 € zu haben sein wird. täusche ich mich, oder lag das nicht schon vor monaten der computerbild spiele bei?


Ja, war mal VV der CBS und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sogar schon mal in der Hammerpreis Serie... :-o Liegt hier immer noch im Hertie + Supermarkt zu dem Preis ^^

*Edith ergänzt:* Grade gestern noch im Hertie eine neu aufgestellte Hammerpreis Box mit Anno1503 gesehen. Da wundert es mich das es zusätzlich noch in der Pyramide = Konkurrenz erscheint


----------



## TBrain (23. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*

Ab heute bundesweit im Media Markt:

*C&C3 - Kane Edition für 20€*


----------



## crackajack (23. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*



			
				Solon25 am 19.11.2007 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 15.12. in der Pyramide:
> 
> GT Legends


Beim Media Markt die reguläre Version jetzt schon für 9,99€.


----------



## F3liX (27. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*

Der Deal der Woche bei Amazon:
Jack Keane und Final Fantasy XII für jeweils 20€


----------



## alexgo (27. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*

In der Pyramide gibt's für auch Star Wars Republic Commando, ein geiler Taktik-Shooter (ähnlich wie Brothers in Arms)! Ich glaube es gibt den da schon länger, aber keine Ahnung ob der hier schon Erwähnung gefunden hat ...


----------



## docsnyder08 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*

in der pyramide ab 15.01.2008 für pc:


Star Wars Battlefront II

Company of Heroes


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2007)

*...*

keine ahnung, obs das schon läger gibt:

im hiesigen karstadt gibts `darkstar one ` für 9,99 €!


----------



## noxious (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*



			
				F3liX am 27.11.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Deal der Woche bei Amazon:
> Jack Keane und Final Fantasy XII für jeweils 20€


Ist der Deal der Woche bei Amazon so im Programm :-o  oder hast du da einfach was gut runtergesetztes geholt?

PS: der Link in deiner Signatur ist faul


----------



## crackajack (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*



			
				noxious am 30.11.2007 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Deal der Woche bei Amazon so im Programm :-o  oder hast du da einfach was gut runtergesetztes geholt?


Einfach oben auf Games klicken, dann sieht man jede Woche den aktuellen Preisknaller. Diesmal halt gleich zwei.


----------



## docsnyder08 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*



			
				docsnyder08 am 29.11.2007 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> in der pyramide ab 15.01.2008 für pc:
> 
> 
> Star Wars Battlefront II
> ...



sowie:

Ghost Recon - Advanced Warfighter
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=2&art=34525

The Movies - Gold Edition
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=2&art=47052


Port of Call Classic Edition
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&art=32219


----------



## sandman2003 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dezember Line Up*



			
				docsnyder08 am 01.12.2007 04:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ghost Recon - Advanced Warfighter
> http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=2&art=34525



nice

muss ich mir mal besorgen^^


----------



## RevolverOcelot (10. Dezember 2007)

*Deal der Woche Amazon*

Deal der Woche bei Amazon 
Crysis für 29,90
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=amb_link_52199765_1?ie=UTF8&search-alias=videogames&hidden-keywords=B000P5FZ00%7CB000MGBMAO%7CB000FII8C4&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0QSAT0H98WNHBZ0ETV66&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=166082591&pf_rd_i=301052


----------



## docsnyder08 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Deal der Woche Amazon*

ebenfalls in der pyramide ab 15.01.2008 für pc:

ANKH - Herz des Osiris
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=2&art=34524


----------



## Michael-Miggi (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Deal der Woche Amazon*

Hach man merkt es weihnachtet *schwelg*


----------



## docsnyder08 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Deal der Woche Amazon*

und wieder neues aus der pyramide (alle ab 15.02.0
unter anderem:

titan quest
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=2&art=34534

Prince of Persia Trilogie
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=2&art=34535

Age of Mythology: Gold Edition
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=1&art=47057

Jade Empire - Special Edition
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=1&art=47059


----------



## Weird_Sheep (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Deal der Woche Amazon*

Play.com  Monster Sale

u.a.:
Gears of War €30,99
Stranglehold €18,49
Quakewars €20,49

So, ich bestell mir dann mal Stranglehold. 

Ach ja, Play.com ist nur für mutige Herrschaften mit Kreditkarte.
Mutig deshalb, weil Play auf den Kanalinseln residiert, die nicht so wirklich zur EU gehören.

Es muss Euro als Währung ausgewählt werden, sonst ist kein Versand möglich!


----------



## Martinroessler (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Deal der Woche Amazon*

Bei gibts bei Amazon unter anderem *The Witcher für 29,97* (Deal der Woche)

Allerdings kommen da noch 4,95 Versandkosten dazu, weil 18er Titel...

Aber ich hab mir das Spiel heute für glatte 29 € im _Expert Siebert_ geholt !!!


----------



## Sukultan (30. Dezember 2007)

*Keine Umsatzsteuer*

Offensichtlich geht wieder die "wir verzichten auf die Umsatzsteuer"-Aktionszeit los. Zumindest beim Media-Markt. Letztes mal, im Januar, habe ich da ordentlich zugeschlagen.
Aber diesmal fangen die ausgerechnet mit Filmen und Software an Silvester an. Wie unsinnig ist das denn, bitte schön!?

Jetzt heben mal bitte alle, die Silvester Zeit haben, zum Media Markt zu fahren, die Hand...


----------



## Teslatier (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				Sukultan am 30.12.2007 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich geht wieder die "wir verzichten auf die Umsatzsteuer"-Aktionszeit los. Zumindest beim Media-Markt. Letztes mal, im Januar, habe ich da ordentlich zugeschlagen.
> Aber diesmal fangen die ausgerechnet mit Filmen und Software an Silvester an. Wie unsinnig ist das denn, bitte schön!?
> 
> Jetzt heben mal bitte alle, die Silvester Zeit haben, zum Media Markt zu fahren, die Hand...


*handheb* 
Da MM und Saturn gleich um die Ecke von meiner Arbeit sind.


----------



## eXitus64 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				Teslatier am 30.12.2007 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Sukultan am 30.12.2007 10:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*handnichtheb*

ich muss nachher noch arbeiten gehen bis morgen früh und danach schlafen für die silvesterparty ...sone kacke


----------



## Sukultan (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*

Weiter geht der Januar-Angebots-Deal:

Saturn gibt am 02. und 03.08 satte 25 % Preisnachlass "auf alle CDs, DVDs und Games".

Saturn ist zwar (zumindst bei uns) am teuersten, aber 25 % lohnt sich schon, um einen Blick zu riskieren.

So kann das ruhig weitergehen.
In diesem Sinne: Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## noxious (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				Sukultan am 01.01.2008 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiter geht der Januar-Angebots-Deal:
> 
> Saturn gibt am 02. und 03.08 satte 25 % Preisnachlass "auf alle CDs, DVDs und Games".
> 
> ...


Du meintest aber 02. und 03.*01.* :-o


----------



## bumi (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*

Ich weiss ned ob das jemals erwähnt worden ist, aber das Strategiespiel *S.W.I.N.E.* gibts mittlerweile völlig umsonst: http://www.stormregion.com/index.ph...50a39a&activeMenuID=swine&activeProjectID=103


----------



## Hard-2-Get (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*

Diese Woche bei Amazons Deal der Woche:

Unreal Tournament III (PC) für 29,97 €uronen
und -ääh - Sophies Freunde: Kochspaß (DS) für 19,97 €


----------



## TheGameMC (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*

ich hoffe, dass das hier net schon geschrieben wurde:
am 2.1.08 und 3.1.08 
bei saturn 25%
auf alle cds, dvds und games!!!!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				TheGameMC am 02.01.2008 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe, dass das hier net schon geschrieben wurde:


Doch, 4-5 Beiträge weiter oben.


----------



## TheGameMC (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.01.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> TheGameMC am 02.01.2008 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sry hatte eigentlich geschaut. muss ich übersehen haben.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*

Wieder neu bei CBS Gold: Playboy Das Simulationsspiel, War on Terror und Moorhuhnsoccer.... für 4,99 €.


----------



## Sukultan (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				noxious am 01.01.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Sukultan am 01.01.2008 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, danke für den Hinweis!
Da saß mir noch der Silvester-Kater im Nacken


----------



## zorian (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*

Heute bei Karstadt in Bonn: 
 OrangeBox für 29.99€ + 20% HappyHour Rabatt  = 23.99€


----------



## noxious (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				zorian am 03.01.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ... + 20% HappyHour Rabatt...


  
Was ist das denn?
Eine Aktion?
Ab wann gilt das?


----------



## zorian (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				noxious am 03.01.2008 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> zorian am 03.01.2008 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Frage. Heute war das von 13 bis 15 Uhr 20% auf Spiele und DVDs.  War nur zufällig da und hab es über die Durchsage erfahren. War aber nicht das erste Mal, hab da vor ein paar Monaten schonmal ein paar Spiele günstig abgestaubt.


----------



## crackajack (4. Januar 2008)

*halbwegs günstige Collectors Editionen*

Bioshock kostet bei einem Media Markt in Wien in der CE-Version 39,90. (im Gegensatz zur Steelbook für 49,90)

Halo3 Legendary Edition (für XBox360 natürlich) gibt es nun für 79,90, weil der Stapel ewig schon rumsteht und nur langsam kleiner wird. Was für ein Ladenhüter.... *g*

Die wollen wohl endlich den benötigten Platz mit Ware ausfüllen.^^


Wirkliche Schnäppchen sind das wohl kaum, aber vielleicht wartet ja wer gerade auf die Sammleredition und findet den Preis angemessen.


----------



## Sukultan (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				zorian am 03.01.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 03.01.2008 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Karstadt ist für mich ein echter "Geheimtipp". Die haben zwar ein kleines Angebot, aber ich habe da schon echte Schnäppchen geschossen.
Zuletzt "Infernal". Das hat bei Saturn und MediaMarkt noch um die 40 Euro gekostet, aber bei Karstadt hab ich nur 19,90 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## TheGameMC (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*

Amazons Angebot der Woche:
Rainbow Six Vegas für 14,97€ (pc)
und The Darkness Für 38.97€ (ps3)


----------



## TheGameMC (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*

jetzt bei amazon:
Hellgate London (48,98€) kaufen
+ Crysis (47,98€) gratis dazu!!!!

(+4,95€ da USK ab 1


----------



## SteveatMC (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				TheGameMC am 10.01.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt bei amazon:
> Hellgate London (48,98€) kaufen
> + Crysis (47,98€) gratis dazu!!!!
> 
> (+4,95€ da USK ab 1



 Link? Ich find nix!


----------



## csad2775 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				SteveatMC am 10.01.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> TheGameMC am 10.01.2008 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



untern deal der woche stehts

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/301052/ref=topnav__w

ka ob der link geht


----------



## Freezeman (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				SteveatMC am 10.01.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> TheGameMC am 10.01.2008 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				csad2775 am 10.01.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> SteveatMC am 10.01.2008 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tatsache das stimmt echt, hab grad mal eine "Testbestellung" gemacht, man braucht da wirklich nur Hellgate London zu bezahlen und Crysis bekommt man gratis dazu.


----------



## Freezeman (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.01.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsache das stimmt echt, hab grad mal eine "Testbestellung" gemacht, man braucht da wirklich nur Hellgate London zu bezahlen und Crysis bekommt man gratis dazu.



Glaubst du Amazon verarscht dich? Musst ja schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				Freezeman am 10.01.2008 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 10.01.2008 19:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, aber ich bin ein extrem misstrauischer Mensch, ich muss alles erst gesehen haben, um es zu glauben.  Aber da ich dieses Angebot für sehr gut halte, werd ich da wohl zugreifen, wann bekommt man schonmal ein Spiel geschenkt.


----------



## crackajack (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				Freezeman am 10.01.2008 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst du Amazon verarscht dich? Musst ja schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben...


Soweit ich weiß haben erst vor Kurzem nicht alle Besteller die Radiohead 7er Box erhalten, weil die knapp über 20€ nunmal ein extremer Schleuderpreis waren und amazon sich da vertan hatte. (obwohl es sogar von 24 auf 22 oder sowas runtergesetzt wurde.  )



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.01.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da ich dieses Angebot für sehr gut halte, werd ich da wohl zugreifen, wann bekommt man schonmal ein Spiel geschenkt.


Crysis für den halben Preis wäre mir wesentlich lieber.


----------



## Bonez (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Keine Umsatzsteuer*



			
				crackajack am 10.01.2008 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 10.01.2008 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zählt dann auch noch die Amazon Tiefpreis Garantie? Weil Hellgate sollte man ja für weniger als 48,xx € finden? Naja, ich find beide Games relativ unspannend, von daher eh nichts für mich. Ich frage mich nur, ob man das System bis zum Maximum ausnutzen kann


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Januar 2008)

*Deal der Woche*

Medieval II: Total War - Collector's Edition für 19,97 bei Amazon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Deal der Woche*

uiii- das iss ja fein! 
werde ich vielleicht zuschlagen.


----------



## Sackerl (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Deal der Woche*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon genannt wurde, aber auf der Softwarepyramide sind jetzt die zwei absolut genialen und guten Rennspiele Flatout 2 und GT Legends zu haben für jeweils schlappe 10€.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Deal der Woche*

[Medieval II: Total War - Collector's Edition]

Ist bestellt


----------



## Bonez (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Deal der Woche*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 14.01.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> [Medieval II: Total War - Collector's Edition]
> 
> Ist bestellt



Hmm eigentlich ja aber mein Konto sagt nein   Mal schauen ob sich das Angebot bis in den nächsten Monat rettet...


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Deal der Woche*



			
				Bonez am 14.01.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm eigentlich ja aber mein Konto sagt nein   Mal schauen ob sich das Angebot bis in den nächsten Monat rettet...


Tut es leider nicht, "Deal der Woche" läuft nur bis nächsten Sonntag.

Ich bestell auch mal - bin zwar Strategieversager und werds dadurch kaum spielen, aber der Sammeltrieb ist mal wieder stärker als der gesunde Menschenverstand^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Deal der Woche*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 14.01.2008 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bestell auch mal - bin zwar Strategieversager und werds dadurch kaum spielen, aber der Sammeltrieb ist mal wieder stärker als der gesunde Menschenverstand^^


Kenn ich irgendwie. *g* Meine Version ist heute raus. *freu*


Neues Amazon-Schnäppchen: Siedler 2 AddOn "Die Wikinger" für 9,90€ (Erstauflage, also keine billige Ubi eXklusive, etc.)


----------



## FettEsserBoy (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Deal der Woche*

Wollte nur mal sagen das ich mir ebend (in meinen 4freistunden^^) Empire at war für 10€ in der Pyramide gekrallt habe und ich es super finde, weiß nicht ob und in wie weit dieses "Schnäppchen " schon Erwähnung gefunden hat.
Habe es aber nur bei Globus gesehen bei Galaria, Karstadt... immer noch die normale Version für 20€


----------



## ziegenbock (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Deal der Woche*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 14.01.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> [Medieval II: Total War - Collector's Edition]
> 
> Ist bestellt



habe ich auch gerade gemacht. danke für den tip. jetzt muß ich nur noch zeit finden, um das zu spielen.


----------



## csad2775 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Deal der Woche*



			
				ziegenbock am 19.01.2008 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 14.01.2008 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin ned gut weggekommen...geht noch ne runde...noch eine, ach eine mach ich noch....ach, den geb ich noch einen auf den sack...dann noch ne runde was sonst noch passiert^^....

ach für die tiroler im forum bzw. österreicher, hab die orange box in wörgl beim media um 29,90 gesehen.


----------



## TheGameMC (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Deal der Woche*



			
				csad2775 am 19.01.2008 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 19.01.2008 10:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oha, habs auch grad gesehen. jetzt aber schnell....


----------



## Boesor (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Deal der Woche*

Bei Saturn: The Movies + Add-on: 10.99€
                     Company of heroes: 10€


----------



## crackajack (22. Januar 2008)

*Media Markt Ösiland*



			
				csad2775 am 19.01.2008 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ach für die tiroler im forum bzw. österreicher, hab die orange box in wörgl beim media um 29,90 gesehen.


Jup, ein paar km weiter östlich (in Wien, MM Brünner Straße) gibt es die Box auch für 29,95. Das ist fair, auch wenn ich HL2 und Ep.1 nicht mehr brauche und ich Sachen eig. ungerne doppelt kaufe/besitze.

_Crysis_ und _Hellgate London_ kostet ebenso viel und _World in Conflict_ *CE* gibt es auch für 30€. Sind mir den Preis aber nicht wert.


----------



## Solon25 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Ösiland*

Bei Gameworld.de gibt es das Company of Heroes + Dawn of War Doppelpack zu 14,99€ + Versand.


----------



## fiumpf (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Ösiland*

Bei Kaufland habe ich am Wochenende folgende Games für je 2 € gekauft:

- Boiling Point
- Shattered Union
- Richard Burns Ralley
- Nibiru


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Ösiland*

Half Life 2 Orange Box für 29,99 bei Müller: http://www.mueller.de/popups/produktinfos_popup.html?nr=80121006&table=multimedia&typ=11

PC-Schäppchen bei Play.com (KK notwendig und Bestellung muss in Euro gemacht werden.)
Enemy Territory: Quake Wars (Limited Collector's Edition) ~24€
Medal Of Honor: Airborne ~28€
TimeShift  ~21 €
Hitman: Triple Pack ~15€
http://www.play.com/Games/PC/6-/MicroSite.html?site=seasonalsale&xmasBT=CB&xmasSBT=region&xmasDT=list&cur=258


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Januar 2008)

*Media Markt*

Nach Amazon haut nun auch Media Markt Crysis und CO billig raus:
Crysis 29€
Hellgate London 29€
Crysis + Hellgate 49€
Quake Wars 19€
World in Conflict USK 18 Version 27€


----------



## SoSchautsAus (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Ösiland*



			
				fiumpf am 22.01.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Kaufland habe ich am Wochenende folgende Games für je 2 € gekauft:
> 
> - Boiling Point
> - Shattered Union
> ...


Ich hab heute beim Kaufland in meiner Nähe angerufen, weil ich nicht umsonst hinfahren wollte, auf der Homepage steht von diesem Angebot nämlich nichts. Die hatten keine Ahnung wovon ich spreche. Kann es sein, dass das nur eine Sonder-Aktion der Filiale ist, in der du warst? Boiling Point für 2€ hätte mich schon sehr interessiert.  

SSA


----------



## BlackDead (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Ösiland*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 25.01.2008 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 22.01.2008 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist leicht möglich, manchmal verkaufen manche Filialen irgendwelche Restposten ohne Ankündigung. War vor ein paar Wochen auch bei mir in der Nähe der Fall.


----------



## noxious (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Ösiland*

Hat noch keiner den Deal der Woche reingestellt :-o 

Na dann:

Everquest 2 - Rise of Kunark 19,97€
+
Overlord (für XBox 360) 34,97€

*>>Link<<*


----------



## fiumpf (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Ösiland*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 25.01.2008 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass das nur eine Sonder-Aktion der Filiale ist, in der du warst? Boiling Point für 2€ hätte mich schon sehr interessiert.



Kann schon sein dass es ein Sonderangebot war was billig verramscht wurde. Soll ich wenn ich am Wochenende einkaufen gehe schauen ob es das Game bei uns noch gibt, und dir dann zuschicken?


----------



## Thomsn (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Ösiland*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 25.01.2008 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Boiling Point für 2€ hätte mich schon sehr interessiert.


Im dresdner Saturn gibts (oder gabs) das auch für 2,50 € in der Wühlkiste.


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Ösiland*

Bei amazon.de gibts momentan Need for Speed - Pro Street für 18,90€.
Gleich mal bestellt bei dem Preis.  

http://www.amazon.de/Need-Speed-Pro-Street-DVD-ROM/dp/B000VMSLYO/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=gateway&qid=1201289770&sr=8-1


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Ösiland*

Zwar kein PC-Schnäppchen, aber es gibt ja auch Leute mit ner Xbox 360. Mass Effect wird bei Amazon für 24€ angeboten:
http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Mass-Effect/dp/B000P5FD0C/


----------



## SoSchautsAus (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Media Markt Ösiland*



			
				fiumpf am 25.01.2008 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich wenn ich am Wochenende einkaufen gehe schauen ob es das Game bei uns noch gibt, und dir dann zuschicken?


Das wär natürlich eine sehr korrekte Aktion von dir. Fragt sich nur ob sich das auch rentiert, immerhin kostet das wahrscheinlich mehr Porto als der Inhalt des Päckchens wert ist. Gabs da noch andere Games oder nur die, die du aufgezählt hast? Wenn es Boiling Point noch gibt, kannst du es mir auf jeden Fall mal mitnehmen (falls es jetzt nicht eh schon zu spät ist - war gestern leider nicht mehr online). Aber schau dann mal was es sonst noch so gibt. Vielleicht kommst du ja nächste Woche wieder rein und kannst mir noch was mitbringen, damit sich der Versand auch lohnt. Thx schon mal.  

Alles weitere dann per O-Mail.  

SSA


----------



## TBrain (26. Januar 2008)

*Amazon*



			
				OBI-KENOBI am 25.01.2008 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei amazon.de gibts momentan Need for Speed - Pro Street für 18,90€.
> Gleich mal bestellt bei dem Preis.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Need-Speed-Pro-Street-DVD-ROM/dp/B000VMSLYO/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=gateway&qid=1201289770&sr=8-1 [/quote]
> ...


----------



## Hard-2-Get (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Amazon*

Amazon Deal der Woche:
Civilization 4: Beyond the Sword (Add-On) für nur 19,97 
http://amazon.de/gp/product/B000PDZBT2/ref=amb_link_54285965_2?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=10MQ8B82AG5313553VQC&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=172586891&pf_rd_i=301052


----------



## crackajack (30. Januar 2008)

*Libro*

Psychonauts für 1,99€
GUN für 4,99€
http://libro.at/games.aspx?seIDM=d9025937-1abc-4d85-a900-3ed77f771254


----------



## BlackDead (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Libro*

COMPUTERBILD SPIELE 03/2008 GOLD EDITION
- X3: Reunion 
- Obscure 
- The longest Journey 
- Pony Ranch 

Diesmal sind 3 interessante Spiele dabei wird also gekauft.


----------



## ziegenbock (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Libro*



			
				BlackDead am 02.02.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> COMPUTERBILD SPIELE 03/2008 GOLD EDITION
> - X3: Reunion
> - Obscure
> - The longest Journey
> ...



ich glaube, da kann ich auch nicht nein sagen.


----------



## SteveatMC (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Libro*



			
				ziegenbock am 02.02.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 02.02.2008 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pony Ranch kann ich auch nur empfehlen  

Zu X3: Ist das mittlerweile einigermaßen bugfrei und kann man es gut spielen? MMn war das doch bei Release verbuggt, elend langatmig und man konnte es nur mit Highend-Rechnern spielen oder irre ich da jetzt? Zum Heftpreis ja ansonsten lohnenswert.


----------



## Solon25 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Deal der Woche Amazon*



			
				docsnyder08 am 20.12.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> und wieder neues aus der pyramide (alle ab 15.02.0
> unter anderem:
> 
> titan quest
> ...


Hinzu gesellt hat sich jetzt noch *Call of Duty 2*

Zur CBS:

_Obscure_ hab ich schon 
_TLJ_, mal schauen ob es die neue Version ist
_X³_ kein Interesse


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Februar 2008)

*Preissenkung*

Es gab eine offizielle Preissenkung bei "Legend: Hand of God".
Die Normale Version kostet nur noch 19€, die Collectors Edition 29€.
Gibt es z.B. bei Amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/dtp-Entertainment-AG-Legend-Hand/dp/3899565045
http://www.amazon.de/dtp-Entertainment-AG-Legend-Collectors/dp/B000TDR6D2


----------



## Hard-2-Get (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Preissenkung*

Deal der Woche bei amazon.de:

Warhammer - Mark of Chaos für nur 9,95 €uronen

H2G


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Preissenkung*

Spielepacks bei Amazon:
Call of Duty 4 + Call of Duty 1 für 43€ (+4,95, da 18ner Titel)

Frontlines: Fuel of War + STALKER für den Preis von Frontlines (+4,95, da 18ner Titel) Angebot gilt für PC und XBox 360 und Normale und CE-Version


----------



## Martinroessler (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

Ab dem *15.03.* neu in der Software Pyramide:

*IL 2 Sturmovik - 1946*
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=2&art=34538

*Dawn of War Dark Crusade*
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=2&art=34539

_EDIT:_ Heute noch neu dabei:
*Supreme Commander*
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=2&art=47061

*Star Trek Legacy*
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=2&art=34537


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Februar 2008)

*Play.com*

UT 3 (uncut) Collector's Edtion für 27,99€ bei Play.com (Kreditkarte notwendig, keine Versandkosten)


----------



## Solon25 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Play.com*

Falls jemand vorhat sich *Titan Quest* am 15. zu holen, kann ich nur dringend empfehlen auch das Add On *Immortal Throne* zu besorgen. Die Änderungen die auch in TQ integriert werden sind mehr als Sinnvoll und komfortabel zugleich. Abgesehen von der Lager- und Tauschkiste die für Itemtausch zwischen eigenen Charas dient, gibt es viele neue Items, einen Artefaktslot zum ausrüsten usw. usf.

Hab gestern erste Angebote bei Ebay gesehen, *IT* zu 8 bzw. 9€ Sofort Kauf. Hab letzte Woche noch 17€ bezahlt


----------



## Hard-2-Get (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Play.com*

Wieder mal was von amazon.de

Frontlines: Fuel of War 47,45€ + S.T.A.L.K.E.R. gratis dazu.
und
das Add-On für Seafight für 8€

H2G


----------



## crackajack (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				Martinroessler am 07.02.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab dem *15.03.* neu in der Software Pyramide:
> 
> *Supreme Commander*
> http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&page=2&art=47061


Habe mir SupCom heute für 9,99 beim Libro in der normalen DVD-Packung gekauft.


----------



## Kevin1965 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Overlord bei amazon für 20,97 Euro versandkostenfrei

http://www.amazon.de/Codemasters-Overlord-DVD-ROM/dp/B000PDZBSS/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1203199043&sr=8-1

Direkt bestellt


----------



## fiumpf (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				Kevin1965 am 16.02.2008 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Direkt bestellt



Mitbestellt!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Februar 2008)

*Medieval II: Total War - Collector's Edition (DVD-ROM) für 17,90€*

Vor einiger Zeit gab es die " Medieval II: Total War - Collector's Edition" schon einmal für knapp 20€. Jetzt ist die CE-Version wieder billig bei AMazon zu haben. 17,90€ + Versand (oder ein anderer Artikel, um über 20€ zu kommen) kostet das gute Stück.
http://www.amazon.de/Medieval-II-Total-Collectors-DVD-ROM/dp/B000JMKDHY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1203364921&sr=1-1


----------



## Piccolo676 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				fiumpf am 16.02.2008 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kevin1965 am 16.02.2008 23:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klang interessant bis ich gesehn hab, dass das das "alte" is. das Addon zum Spiel gibts leider nicht mehr einzeln zum kaufen, sondern nur noch die neue Version mit dem Addon zusammen. schade eigentlich


----------



## SteveatMC (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Beim Media Markt Hamburg gesehen:

World in Conflict 29,90 (uncut!) _Edit: Nali war zwei Seiten vorher schon schneller_
Special Edition mit Zusatzmaterial 34,90 (ab 16)

Fahrenheit 10€ (wurde hier glaube ich aber schon einmal erwähnt)


----------



## Sothi (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Gruezi,

zwei echte Schnäppchen für Rollenspieler bei Amazon:

*Two Worlds:* 
24,97 Euro (statt 49,95 Euro)
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...mp=1638&creative=6742&creativeASIN=B000N4S6Y0

*Jade Empire Special Edition*
9,99 Euro
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...mp=1638&creative=6742&creativeASIN=B0012IP6SU

Viel Spaß beim Zuschlagen 

Sothi


----------



## BlackDead (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Die nächste Gamestar hat folgende Vollversionen: 
Hearts of Iron II - Doomsday
Clever & Smart (XL-DVD)


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				BlackDead am 22.02.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hearts of Iron II - Doomsday



oho!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Heute im expert-Prospekt gesehen:

Titan Quest
Jade Empire
und - richtig gut - die Prince of Persia Trilogie

für je 10.- €


----------



## Solon25 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 27.02.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute im expert-Prospekt gesehen:
> 
> Titan Quest
> Jade Empire
> ...


Mag daran liegen das sie seit dem 15.02. in der Software Pyramide stehen


----------



## Hard-2-Get (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				Solon25 am 27.02.2008 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 27.02.2008 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iiiiiich, äääh, wollte nur noch mal darauf aufmerksam machen


----------



## Hard-2-Get (1. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Sehs grade auf amazon:

Das Gigapack 2

- Deutsch 
- ab 16 Jahre 
- Gothic 2, Die Gilde Gold, Spellforce, Transportgigant, City Life, Singles 2, Wildlife Park Gold, GTI Racing, TM Nations, Chrome

für nur 7 €uronen


----------



## Sothi (4. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Gerade bei Amazon gefunden: 

Hellgate: London für 29,97 Euro


----------



## marilynmarduk (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

The Witcher (uncut) für 15€
http://www.spielegrotte.de/index.php?subkat=37&kat=100056&anr=41902&hb=6

Eigentlich hätte ich ja sofort zugeschlagen, aber ich warte noch auf diese neue Version. Aber der Preis ist echt super. Alternativ könnte man eventuell auch bei Amazon bestellen und diese Tiefpreisgarantie nutzen. (Das geht doch oder?)


----------



## bumi (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				marilynmarduk am 07.03.2008 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> The Witcher (uncut) für 15€
> http://www.spielegrotte.de/index.php?subkat=37&kat=100056&anr=41902&hb=6
> 
> Eigentlich hätte ich ja sofort zugeschlagen, aber ich warte noch auf diese neue Version.


Die neue Version wird aber sicherlich nicht für 15€ zu haben sein, drum würde ich anraten, dir diese Version zu kaufen und die zusätzlichen Inhalte per Download zu holen (nur für registrierte Käufer). Im Gegensatz zur neuen Vertsion fehlen dir dann nur ein paar Wenige Inhalte auf die man auch bequem verzichten kann


----------



## marilynmarduk (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Habe jetzt zugeschlagen und es wird morgen schon ankommen. Zum Glück habe ich im Moment nicht so die Zeit zum Spielen und werde es einfach bis zu diesem Patch eingepackt lassen. Wann kommt dieser Patch nochmal?^^


----------



## bumi (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				marilynmarduk am 07.03.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt zugeschlagen und es wird morgen schon ankommen. Zum Glück habe ich im Moment nicht so die Zeit zum Spielen und werde es einfach bis zu diesem Patch eingepackt lassen. Wann kommt dieser Patch nochmal?^^


Sollte in absehbarer Zukunft erhältlich sein, zeitgleich mit der neuen Ladenversion.

Am besten das Spiel gleich auf der offiziellen Seite registrieren und sich monatlich vom Newsletter informieren lassen   
Im übrigen winken für registrierte Käufer auch andere kleine Goodies und Schmankerl


----------



## crackajack (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				marilynmarduk am 07.03.2008 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> The Witcher (uncut) für 15€


Woah, 15€ für ein recht aktuelles Action-Rollenspiel, das nicht wirklich von Bugs geplagt wird, doch recht gut bei den Spielern ankommt und deswegen so auch schon ganz gut verkauft  wird, ist schon ein irgendwie übermotivierter Kampfpreis. ??!??
Shooter die schnell günstig werden, OK. Da ist man ja auch oft in 10Stunden durch und dann taugt der MP manchmal eh nix. Aber das ist schon irgendwie vorschnell. Wenigstens bis zum Release der Extendet Version hätte ich, wenn ich der Verkäufer wäre, gewartet.


----------



## Kreon (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				marilynmarduk am 07.03.2008 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> The Witcher (uncut) für 15€
> http://www.spielegrotte.de/index.php?subkat=37&kat=100056&anr=41902&hb=6
> 
> Eigentlich hätte ich ja sofort zugeschlagen, aber ich warte noch auf diese neue Version. Aber der Preis ist echt super. Alternativ könnte man eventuell auch bei Amazon bestellen und diese Tiefpreisgarantie nutzen. (Das geht doch oder?)



kommen da nur die normalen Versandkosten hinzu oder auch so eine Extra-Pauschale für Ü18 Games wie bei Amazon?


----------



## marilynmarduk (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Es fallen nur 2,50€ Versandkosten an. Bevor du aber uncut Sachen bestellen kannst, musst du dein Alter verifizieren. Einfach dort registrieren und dann für den 18er Kauf freischalten lassen. Dafür muss man nur den Führerschein oder Perso einscannen bzw. abfotographieren und denen schicken.

Hatte mit dem Shop auch noch nie Probleme und geht immer ruck zuck.

Der Preis ist wirklich super neidrig, aber bisher gibt es das Spiel auch nur bei der Grotte so günstig. Habe das Spiel zwar auch in Preissuchmaschinen etwas billiger gesehen, aber das sind die typischen Verarscheangebote mit 10€ Versandkosten.

Ehrlich gesagt dachte ich das der Preis bei der Grotte ein Fehler ist, da sie den Preis erst vor kurzem auf ca. 24€ gesenkt haben. Aber mir soll es recht sein, mein Paket wurde eben versandt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				Kreon am 07.03.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> kommen da nur die normalen Versandkosten hinzu oder auch so eine Extra-Pauschale für Ü18 Games wie bei Amazon?


Steht drunter. Sind nur die normalen Versandkosten (2,5€), die noch draufgerechnet werden.


----------



## ziegenbock (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				marilynmarduk am 07.03.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt zugeschlagen und es wird morgen schon ankommen. Zum Glück habe ich im Moment nicht so die Zeit zum Spielen und werde es einfach bis zu diesem Patch eingepackt lassen. Wann kommt dieser Patch nochmal?^^



der patch soll im mai kommen.


----------



## Kreon (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.03.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 07.03.2008 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das hab ich gelesen. Es kam mir nur so verdammt wenig vor. Da ich sonst Versandkosten von 4-6 Euro gewohnt bin + Zuschlag für eigenhändige Übergabe.

Ist der Laden seriös. Das Angebot reizt mich wirklich!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				Kreon am 07.03.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Laden seriös. Das Angebot reizt mich wirklich!


Also ich bin sehr zufrieden. Habe schon viel bestellt.


----------



## marilynmarduk (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Also das ist mein Shop, indem ich immer Uncut Versionen bestelle, wie z.B. UT3 uncut usw. Hatte noch nie Probleme und es geht wirklich super schnell. Wenn du einmal dein Alter nachgewiesen hast, kann man in dem Shop auch immer sehr schön die uncut Versionen aus Österreich oder der Schweiz bestellen.

Außerdem ist das nicht so das riesen Unternehmen. Wenn du eine E-Mail Anfrage stellst, bekommst du eigentlich immer von den gleichen Leuten ruck zuck Antwort und mit der Zeit kennt man die alle


----------



## Gunter (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				marilynmarduk am 07.03.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist das nicht so das riesen Unternehmen. Wenn du eine E-Mail Anfrage stellst, bekommst du eigentlich immer von den gleichen Leuten ruck zuck Antwort und mit der Zeit kennt man die alle


ich bekam da gestern um 23:30 eine antwort auf meine e-mail-anfrage von 23:10!


----------



## shadovv (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Two Worlds kostet diese Wochenende über Steam nur 10$ ! 

http://storefront.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=game&AppId=1920

Da musste ich einfach zuschlagen


----------



## marilynmarduk (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Habe ich auch gerade gelesen, aber ich hasse Zuxxez und diesen D. Hassinger kann ich auch nicht leiden. Seid der Patchpolitik meide ich diese Firma und kaufe mir keine Titel mehr von ihnen. Zum Glück machen sie es mir aber auch nicht wirklich schwer mit meinem Boykott^^


----------



## noxious (7. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Aktueller Deal der Woche bei Amazon:

Kane & Lynch: Dead Men für 29,97€

Link


----------



## ziegenbock (10. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

diese woche bei amazon als deal der woche:

war front - turning point für 9,97€ (pc)
two worlds 39,97€ (xbox 360)

war front für nen zehner könnte man ja mitnehmen.


----------



## marilynmarduk (10. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

Two Worlds ist ja ganz schön teuer, wenn man bedenkt, dass die PC Version bei Steam gerade nur 9$ kostet.


----------



## ziegenbock (10. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				marilynmarduk am 10.03.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Two Worlds ist ja ganz schön teuer, wenn man bedenkt, dass die PC Version bei Steam gerade nur 9$ kostet.



das ist ja auch die xbox 360 version. und für konsolen kosten die spiele nun mal mehr.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*



			
				ziegenbock am 10.03.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> marilynmarduk am 10.03.2008 13:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es kommt auch immer auf den Händler drauf an. Immer mal wieder gibt es hier und da Aktionsangebote. Die PC-Version kostet bei Amazon etwa zurzeit auch 47€.
Zudem erschien die Konsolenfassung auch erst 4 bi 6 Monate später.


----------



## docsnyder08 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide / Libro*

neues in der pyramide zum 15.04.2008

Star Wars Empire at War - Forces of Corruption 
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&art=47064

Ratatouille
(diesen link spar ich mir  )


----------



## crackajack (11. März 2008)

*Amazon*

http://www.pcaction.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=282&tid=6485591&x=1


			
				Achzo am 06.03.2008 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Amazon gibts momentan "So Blonde" vorbestellbar inklusive dem Lösungsbuch für 24,95€.
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_54955565_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1000151133&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=special-offers-1&pf_rd_r=0SMKC2ESYR8W79AAD940&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=174046191&pf_rd_i=B000V2SFJ0


----------



## Solon25 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Amazon*

Ich war erstaunt als ich bei meinem Heimatbesuch diese Woche *Chronickles of Riddick* in der Bestseller Serie von Sierra zu 13,50€ im Media Markt stehen sah. Tue es hiermit kund, hab aber keine Ahnung wie lange es schon in der Serie raus ist


----------



## TBrain (13. März 2008)

*AW: Amazon*

Ab Freitag im MM:

The Witcher 19,-€
Stalker 19,-€
WoW Battlechest 24,-€ 
Silverfall 27,-€

Außerdem noch viele DVD und CD-Angebote:
http://www.mediamarkt.de/multimedia-prospekt/


----------



## marilynmarduk (14. März 2008)

*AW: Amazon*

Anscheinend gibt es bei Amazon jetzt jeden Tag eine Osterei 

Im Moment gibt es Jack Keane für 20€
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/301052/ref=topnav__vg/303-9273678-6872268


----------



## noxious (14. März 2008)

*AW: Amazon*



			
				marilynmarduk am 14.03.2008 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend gibt es bei Amazon jetzt jeden Tag eine Osterei
> 
> Im Moment gibt es Jack Keane für 20€
> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/301052/ref=topnav__vg/303-9273678-6872268


Hier mal der direkte LInk:
http://www.amazon.de/CDV-Software-Entertainment-AG-DVD-ROM/dp/B000RO9VPY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1205526448&sr=1-1


Aber als ich danach gesucht habe, habe ich noch einiges entdeckt:

- Geheimakte Tunguska
- Runaway 2 - Dream of the Turtle
- ANKH Ultimate Edition

für jeweils 17,95€:

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_vg/302-1055088-7615239?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Dvideogames&field-keywords=jack+keane&x=0&y=0


----------



## noxious (20. März 2008)

*AW: Amazon*

Amazon hat den Preis der Medieval 2 CE auf 17,90€ gesenkt  

http://www.amazon.de/Medieval-II-Total-Collectors-DVD-ROM/dp/B000JMKDHY/ref=pd_bbs_sr_4?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1206045055&sr=8-4



Spoiler



Sry shirib


----------



## BlackDead (22. März 2008)

*AW: Amazon*

Beim Kaufland habe ich mir heute Unreal Tournament für 20 € gekauft.
Vielleicht gilt der Preis auch für die anderen Filialen.


----------



## sandman2003 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 14.12.2005 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> find die pyramide auch genial, leider is der nächste mm bzw staurn bei mir auch gut ne dreiviertel stunde entfernt...(mit zug oder auto), deshalb kauf ich mir oft bei uns im kaff im müller die orginal-versionen für 15 oder 20 euro...is halt die auswahl sehr begrenzt...
> erst vor n paar tagen hab ich meiner schwester gesteckt, das es in der pyramide für 10 euro metal gear solid 2: substance gibt und des ja für qwihnachten ne idee wär  - etz weiß ich wenigstens schon was ich in denr ferien zogg ^^
> 
> mfg daffy
> PS leider hab ich zu weihnachten noch nix für sie    -  restliche family is schon angehakt zum glück...




pyramiden games kann man auch bei amazon bestellen!


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

*Alien Shooter Vengeance*

Das Metzelspiel, das dem Begriff "Metzelspiel" eine neue Dimension verleiht, gibt es jetzt für schlappe 4 € (in Worten: VIER !! Euro*) bei Steam.

Es handelt sich um ein Actionrollenspiel in Isometrieansicht mit eingängiger Steuerung und und einer handelsüblichen "Wir werden von Aliens überrannt"-Story.
Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf der Action. Gegnermengen, die in anderen Spielen über die gesamte Spielzeit verteilt werden, werden hier in zwei Angriffswellen verbraten.

Auch wenn das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

laut PCG Test(nicht über den geänderten Titel wundern) nur sieben Stunden dauern soll, sind diese 4 € besser angelegt als bei manch einem Vollpreis Spiel.

Absolute Kaufempfehlung  

* 5$ Kaufpreis x aktuellem Dollarkurs + 19% MwSt = ~4€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Widescreen-Pimp-Anleitung + Bilder


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Amazon*



			
				noxious am 20.03.2008 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Amazon hat den Preis der Medieval 2 CE auf 17,90€ gesenkt
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Medieval-II-Total-Collectors-DVD-ROM/dp/B000JMKDHY/ref=pd_bbs_sr_4?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1206045055&sr=8-4
> 
> ...



Hehe, cool!

Thx für den Hinweis! Habe Medieval 2 jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen da und dort beobachtet (wenn sie es hatten, war es aber erheblich teurer [die normale Version wohlgemerkt]) - wollte es mir aber nicht bestellen und über Steam war mir das Teil eindeutig zu teuer.

Jetzt hab ich aber nicht gezögert - ist ja billiger als die Normaloversion


----------



## docsnyder08 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Amazon*

software-pyramide ab 15.04.08


Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 - Deluxe Edition
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&art=47062


----------



## marwin756 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Amazon*



			
				golani79 am 24.03.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 20.03.2008 21:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War wohl auch nur n Ostergeschenk  . Jezt ist sie wieder deutlich teurer .


----------



## marwin756 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Amazon*

War eben in nem McMedia Shop in meiner Nähe und hab "Flatout - Ultimate Carnage" für nur 29,99€ OVP gekauft .
Wenn ihr auch so 'ne Filiale in der Nähe hab , könnt ihr ja mal hin und gucken ob die das auch so günstig haben .   
Kostet ja sonst aktuell noch so 50-60€ .


----------



## ziegenbock (27. März 2008)

*AW: Amazon*



			
				docsnyder08 am 26.03.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> software-pyramide ab 15.04.08
> 
> 
> Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 - Deluxe Edition
> http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&art=47062



geil. ist schon gekauft. darauf habe ich gewartet.


----------



## crackajack (28. März 2008)

*AW: Steam*

Prey gibt es anscheinend dieses Wochenende bei Steam für 4,95$


----------



## SteveatMC (28. März 2008)

*AW: Steam*

Gamestar: Nibiru
XL: Command & Conquer - Tiberiumkonflikt
XL: Dungeon Lords


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2008)

*AW: Steam*



			
				SteveatMC am 28.03.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Gamestar: Nibiru
> XL: Command & Conquer - Tiberiumkonflikt
> XL: Dungeon Lords



Und das gratis Addon für Two Worlds "Tainted Blood" ist da auch dabei.


----------



## SteveatMC (28. März 2008)

*AW: Steam*



			
				Shadow_Man am 28.03.2008 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> SteveatMC am 28.03.2008 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp, vergessen zu erwähnen, danke!  

BTW: C&C läuft *nicht* unter Vista!


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. März 2008)

*AW: Steam*

*Neverwinter Nights 2* gibt es jetzt in der "Best of Atari"-Version für 15,99 €


----------



## docsnyder08 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Steam*

u.a. in der pyramide ab 15.05. für je 10,-

spider man 3

heroes of might & magic 5

resident evil 4

emergency 4

http://www.software-pyramide.de/release.asp?web=1


----------



## Party4Life (6. April 2008)

*AW: Steam*

Test Drive: Unlimited jetzt für 14,99 € in der Version 1.66a.


----------



## olstyle (6. April 2008)

*AW: Steam*



			
				Party4Life am 06.04.2008 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Test Drive: Unlimited jetzt für 14,99 € in der Version 1.66a.


Zumindest bei mir nicht richtig Vista-Kompatibel   (Die Erstauflage mit gleichem Patch).


----------



## gildenmeister (7. April 2008)

*AW: Steam*



			
				Shadow_Man am 29.03.2008 06:48 schrieb:
			
		

> *Neverwinter Nights 2* gibt es jetzt in der "Best of Atari"-Version für 15,99 €




Weiß jemand ob es sich bei der Best of Atari - Version um eine schon auf den aktuellen Stand gepatchte Verkaufsversion hangelt ?


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (14. April 2008)

*AW: Steam*

Momentan "Deal der Woche" bei amazon.de Unreal Tournament 3 Spezialedition für 19,97€.

http://amazon.de/gp/product/B000VAEI8Y/ref=s9sims_c1_img1-rfc_p_213589_33824_3516_6076_8377_7109_4140_4606?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0X6MBH9ZZTSAFE6KY96A&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=162597691&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## marilynmarduk (15. April 2008)

*AW: Steam*

Es gibt heute eine Playstation 2 Slim für 75€ bei http://www.topvision24.de/ unter consumer.

Da ich mich mit Konsolen 0 auskenne (Die letzte war ein NES^^) hätte ich ein paar Fragen dazu.

1) Ist es überhaupt ein Schnäppchen? Habe mir gerade eine bestellt^^
2) Kann man mit einer PS2 auch PS1 Spiele spielen?

3) Welche Spiele könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Hauptsächlich möchte ich zusammen mit meiner Frau Spiele zusammen zocken. Welche Spiele würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Sie mag Rollenspiele sehr gerne. Könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen? Ob Ps1 oder Ps2 ist egal. Natürlich könnt ihr mir auch andere Spiele empfehlen, die sich gut zusammen spielen lassen, aber keine Prügel- oder Autorennspiele.

4) Werden noch neue spiele für die PS2 entwickelt oder nur noch für die PS3?

5) Wo kauft man recht billig PS2 und PS1 spiele? 

Danke schonmal .-)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. April 2008)

*AW: Steam*



			
				marilynmarduk am 15.04.2008 01:05 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Ist es überhaupt ein Schnäppchen? Habe mir gerade eine bestellt^^


Doch, schon OK. Du wirst aber vermutlich noch eine PS2-Speicherkarte kaufen müssen. 



> 2) Kann man mit einer PS2 auch PS1 Spiele spielen?


Ja, brauchst dann aber noch eine PS1-Speicherkarte.



> 3) Welche Spiele könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Hauptsächlich möchte ich zusammen mit meiner Frau Spiele zusammen zocken. Welche Spiele würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Sie mag Rollenspiele sehr gerne. Könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen? Ob Ps1 oder Ps2 ist egal. Natürlich könnt ihr mir auch andere Spiele empfehlen, die sich gut zusammen spielen lassen, aber keine Prügel- oder Autorennspiele.


Meinst du jetzt Coop-Spiele?
Ansonsten wären Partyspiele wie Singstar oder Buzz vielleicht was.




> 4) Werden noch neue spiele für die PS2 entwickelt oder nur noch für die PS3?


Es kommen noch welche, aber keine großen Krachern. Eher Lizenzspiele und CO (Etwa die jährlichen EA Sportspieel)




> 5) Wo kauft man recht billig PS2 und PS1 spiele?


Amazon, eBay, etc. Es gibt nicht eine Seite, wo man PS 2 immer günstiger als bei anderen Anbietern bekommt.


----------



## marilynmarduk (15. April 2008)

*AW: Steam*

Schonmal vielen dank, dann werde ich mir zwei Memory Cards und noch einen Controler bestellen, ist ja nicht so teuer.

Also ich suche Spiele bei denen es möglich ist, gleichzeitig zusammen zu spielen^^ Also das wir beide vor der Glotze hängen und gleichzeitig mit den Controlern was zusammen spielen.  Es sollten halt eher Abenteuerspiele, Rollenspiele usw. sein, da meine Frau nicht das Bedürfnis hat gegen mich in Tekken anzutreten 

Ihr könntet ja mal Spiele empfehlen, die man zu zweit spielen kann und die auch für Frauen geeignet sind. Bisher mochte meine Freundin Spiele wie Diablo, Sacred, Gothic 2, Oblivion und Adventures.

Kann man eigentlich Final Fantasy zu zweit spielen? Wenn nicht kaufe ich mir das dennoch^^

Ps: Also interessant finde ich diese Eyetoy, aber die ist irgendwie noch teurer als erwartet. Singstar ist mir zu teuer für die paar Lieder, da benutze ich lieber UltraStar auf dem Pc .-)


----------



## SoSchautsAus (15. April 2008)

*AW: Steam*



			
				marilynmarduk am 15.04.2008 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher mochte meine Freundin Spiele wie Diablo, Sacred, Gothic 2, Oblivion und Adventures.


Das ist eigentlich genau die Art von Spielen, die in erster Linie für den PC zugeschnitten sind. Ausserdem sind es auch eher Singleplayerspiele. Die Rollenspiele, die du da aufgezählt hast, sind bis auf Oblivion nicht mal auf Konsole erschienen (bei Diablo nur der erste Teil). Baldurs Gate würde ich da zB noch assoziieren, da gibt es auch die Konsolenversion Baldur´s Gate: Dark Alliance. Klassische Point'n'Click-Adventures gibt es eigentlich nur für den PC. 

Ich weiss ja nicht was deine Freundin so für einen Geschmack hat, aber meine Schwester mag zB die Crash Bandicoot-Spiele recht gerne. Ansonsten halt das ganze asiatische Zeug, von Pokemon bis Final Fantasy. Sowas kommt bei Frauen glaub ich ganz gut an. Ich würd dir aber empfehlen dazu einen seperaten Thread mit aussagekräftigem Titel aufzumachen, dann bekommst du auch viel mehr Resonanz als hier.  

SSA


----------



## Sukultan (20. April 2008)

*Schlacht um Mittelerde 2*

Ich habe gesehen, daß "Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2" - in der Serie "EA Most Wanted" - am 8.Mai für 9,99 € erscheint.


----------



## F3liX (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schlacht um Mittelerde 2*

Saints Row 14,97€
http://www.amazon.de/THQ-Entertainment-GmbH-Saints-Classics/dp/B0014998AO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1209391220&sr=1-1

CivCity: Rom 5,97€
http://www.amazon.de/2K-Games-CivCity-Rom-DVD-ROM/dp/B000FP2HMY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1209391220&sr=1-2


----------



## SoSchautsAus (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Weiss nicht ob das hier schon bekannt ist: 


Heute bei _Karstadt_ gesehen: 

*Call of Juarez* - 15€ 


_Software-Pyramide_: 

*Company of Heroes* - 10€ 


SSA


----------



## marilynmarduk (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Im Moment gibt es wieder eine PS2 Slim für 75€
http://www.topvision24.de/

Ich habe beim letzten mal zugeschlagen und habe es allein wegen Final Fantasy bisher nicht bereut^^

Achtung Werbung 
Ps: Falls jemand zuschlägt und noch eine Memory Karte sucht-> Verkaufe eine neue für 15€ inkl. Versand. Entweder bei Areabasar, GS Forum oder hier im Handelsforum.


----------



## Solon25 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Grade geschaut, PS-2 ist schon AUSVERKAUFT ^^


----------



## DrHasenbein (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steam*



			
				marilynmarduk am 15.04.2008 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal vielen dank, dann werde ich mir zwei Memory Cards und noch einen Controler bestellen, ist ja nicht so teuer.
> 
> Also ich suche Spiele bei denen es möglich ist, gleichzeitig zusammen zu spielen^^ Also das wir beide vor der Glotze hängen und gleichzeitig mit den Controlern was zusammen spielen.  Es sollten halt eher Abenteuerspiele, Rollenspiele usw. sein, da meine Frau nicht das Bedürfnis hat gegen mich in Tekken anzutreten
> 
> ...



Bomberman  

edit: sehe gerade erst das Datum ...


----------



## crackajack (14. Mai 2008)

*Media Markt Österreich*

World in Conflict CE für 19,90 beim MM
(die danebenliegende, normale Version kostet noch 29,90^^)


----------



## BlackDead (15. Mai 2008)

*Software Pyramide*

Ab 15.06. in der Software Pyramide:

Abenteuer auf dem Reiterhof 5

Dark Messiah of Might & Magic 

Stronghold Legends


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*



			
				BlackDead am 15.05.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 15.06. in der Software Pyramide:
> Abenteuer auf dem Reiterhof 5




endlich!


----------



## Kevin1965 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*



			
				Bonkic am 15.05.2008 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 15.05.2008 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte etwas ernsthafter bleiben. Manche habend darauf jahrelang gewartet


----------



## EmmasPapa (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*



			
				Kevin1965 am 15.05.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.05.2008 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, meine Kurze z.B. Und ich Depp muss es auf ihrer Mühle zum laufen bringen


----------



## noxious (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*



			
				EmmasPapa am 15.05.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, meine Kurze z.B. Und ich Depp muss es auf ihrer Mühle zum laufen bringen


Bei Amazon gibts dann sicher noch was interessantes für dich:
Frag doch mal die Maus für einmalige 17€   

außerdem noch den
Radsport Manager Pro 2007 für 11€

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=amb_link_64501865_1?ie=UTF8&search-alias=videogames&hidden-keywords=B000PMGM9Q%7CB000VZE8H0&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1Q46YJQPBB7BX1YH5KK3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=191695391&pf_rd_i=301052


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2008* gibt es mittlerweile schon für 14,85€:

http://www.amazon.de/Pro-Evolution-Soccer-2008-DVD-ROM/dp/B0017M4NYE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1212027997&sr=1-1


----------



## Martinroessler (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ubisoft eXclusive*

Neues aus der Ubisoft eXclusive Reihe von Rondomedia, da gibt's "demnächst" folgendes:

*- Splinter Cell Complete (also alle 4 Teile)
- Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1 + 2
- Silent Hunter 4 Gold
- Heroes of Might and Magic V: Tribes of the East Add-On
- Chessmaster 11 - Die Großmeister-Edition
- CSI: Vegas Complete
- Könige der Wellen*

also n'ganzer Banzen neues diesmal   

Preis müsste so um die 15 € sein (bei amazon is noch nix drin...)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ubisoft eXclusive*



			
				Martinroessler am 30.05.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> - Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1 + 2


Mh, könnte mich unter Umständen dazu bewegen, mal wieder einen horrenden Betrag für ein PC-Spiel zu zahlen. Nachdem aber die Erstausgabe der eXclusive-Version von Vegas 1 Crap war, und auch einige Pyramiden-Spiele immer im MP Probleme machen, werde ich wohl auf Tests warten müssen, bis ich mich entschließe, evtl. 15 Euro zu zahlen.   

Schon toll. Jetzt muss man sogar schon bei Budget-Games auf Analysen und Bugmeldungen warten.    

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solon25 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ubisoft eXclusive*



			
				Martinroessler am 30.05.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> - Heroes of Might and Magic V: Tribes of the East Add-On


Jupp, vorhin für 14,99€ im Supermarkt stehen sehen. Da kann man auch gleich 5€ mehr ausgeben, statt nur die 10€ Version ohne Add On zu nehmen.

Weiterhin im Supermarkt gesehen *Keepsake* 5€ aus einer Billig Game Reihe.

Mitgenommen hab ich Best of Atari's *Neverwinter Nights-2*, welches sogar mit einem (dünnen) Handbuch ausgestattet ist. Steht aber auch bissl was zu den Rassen/Klassen usw. drin


----------



## Solon25 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ubisoft eXclusive*

Hab im Supermarkt was neues gesehen, war freitag noch nicht da.

*Baphomets Fluch Trilogie* --> 9,99€

DVD Hülle von CDV heraus gebracht, beinhaltet natürlich Teil 1, 2 und 3 

*EDIT:* Lt. Verpackung u.a. auch für W-Vista :-o


----------



## NinjaWursti (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ubisoft eXclusive*

Hallo zusammen!
Bis Montag gibt es das Spiel Red Orchestra Ostfront 41-45 für umgerechnet 3.80€ (Preisnachlass: *75* über Steam zu kaufen.

Zum Spiel: ein Multiplayer-Shooter im Zweiten Weltkrieg an der Ostfront. Ziemlich realistisches Spiel (z.B. ohne Fadenkreuz, realistische Kugel- und Projektilballistik), grosse Panzer- und andere Fahrzeugschlachten (realistisches Fahrverhalten + Aussehen), ca. 30 oder mehr Infanteriewaffen. Einfach sehr schöne und packende Schlachtatmosphäre mit bis zu 50 Spielern auf einem Server, etwa 23 oder mehr Maps.

Metascore (durchschnittswert verschiedenster Bewertungen): *81*

Also wer hier nicht zugreift (nochmal: NUR *3.80*€), der hat halt schon.

Gruss, NinjaWursti


----------



## EmmasPapa (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ubisoft eXclusive*



			
				NinjaWursti am 07.06.2008 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Bis Montag gibt es das Spiel Red Orchestra Ostfront 41-45 für umgerechnet 3.80€ (Preisnachlass: *75* über Steam zu kaufen.
> 
> Zum Spiel: ein Multiplayer-Shooter im Zweiten Weltkrieg an der Ostfront. Ziemlich realistisches Spiel (z.B. ohne Fadenkreuz, realistische Kugel- und Projektilballistik), grosse Panzer- und andere Fahrzeugschlachten (realistisches Fahrverhalten + Aussehen), ca. 30 oder mehr Infanteriewaffen. Einfach sehr schöne und packende Schlachtatmosphäre mit bis zu 50 Spielern auf einem Server, etwa 23 oder mehr Maps.
> ...



Hmmm, bei mir nicht. Nur für 4,99 $ zzgl. Steuer als Gift, also nicht für mich


----------



## olstyle (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ubisoft eXclusive*



			
				EmmasPapa am 07.06.2008 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, bei mir nicht. Nur für 4,99 $ zzgl. Steuer als Gift, also nicht für mich


Bei mir steht da ganz normal "buy" und wenn ich weiter klick scheint auch alles zu gehen.
Nur der zweite Deal, Eve Online für 9,99 $, läuft ausschließlich als Geschenk/Gift.


----------



## EmmasPapa (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ubisoft eXclusive*



			
				olstyle am 07.06.2008 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 07.06.2008 20:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, jetzt geht es. Alles klar .....


----------



## BlackDead (9. Juni 2008)

*Software Pyramide*

Ab 15.07. in der Software Pyramide für je 10 €. 

Splinter Cell - Double Agent 
Transformers - The Game 

Außerdem für alle die eine kleine Schwester bzw. Tochter zuhause haben. 

Barbie als Prinzessin der Tierinsel


----------



## tpRiddick (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*



			
				BlackDead am 09.06.2008 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 15.07. in der Software Pyramide für je 10 €.
> 
> Splinter Cell - Double Agent
> Transformers - The Game
> ...



Geil wollte ich schon immer haben


----------



## SteveatMC (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

Ich vermute, es wurde hier schon ein halbes Dutzend mal erwähnt 



Spoiler



wenns ich nicht sogar gewesen bin 


:

Sowohl bei Amazon als auch beim MädchenMarkt: Bioshock Steelbook für 29,95 (inkl. Internetaktivierung)


----------



## TheGameMC (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

oblivion-shivering isles für nur 6 € diese woche 
für alle oblivion freunde
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000NO38P2/ref=amb_link_67756765_6?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0SW988M3HTG7VDGBW85X&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=198183491&pf_rd_i=301052
mfg


----------



## bumi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*



			
				SteveatMC am 14.06.2008 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute, es wurde hier schon ein halbes Dutzend mal erwähnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Internetaktivierung ist mit dem "Revoke-Tool" (auf der off. HP erhältlich) im übrigen nichtig. Einfach das Spiel per Tool deinstallieren und kein Key geht verloren...


----------



## SteveatMC (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*



			
				bumi am 20.06.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> die Internetaktivierung ist mit dem "Revoke-Tool" (auf der off. HP erhältlich) im übrigen nichtig. Einfach das Spiel per Tool deinstallieren und kein Key geht verloren...



 Sorry bumi, aber das check ich grad nicht?! Man braucht also trotzdem die Internetaktivierung, das Tool speichert nur den per Aktivierung abgefragten Key und man kann danach das Spiel so oft de-/installieren wie man möchte, weil das Tool immer den einen Key kennt oder wie?


----------



## bumi (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

Also die Internetaktivierung wird man nach wie vor brauchen, ja. Was dieses Revoke-Tool jedoch genau macht, weiss ich nicht, da ich Bioshock noch nie damit deinstalliert hab.
Ursprüngliche Ausgangslage war ja, dass man Bioshock bloss 5x installieren konnte - dies wird mit eben jenem Tool nichtig


----------



## Kreon (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

Es war doch erst vor 2,3 Tagen hier ne Meldung, das die Aktivierung für Bioshock abgeschafft wurde, bzw. dass man das Spiel ab sofort beliebig oft aktivieren kann.

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=13&tid=6803510&x=23


----------



## F3liX (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

BioShock - Collector's Edition für 21,97€ bei Amazon:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000TIQM6Y/ref=amb_link_68566465_4?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=06KHYV7P9RK79QT97M61&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=198611091&pf_rd_i=301052

Exklusiv in der Collector's Edition:
Statue eines Big Daddy
Making-Of DVD
Soundtrack


----------



## Solon25 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

Die Software Pyramide gibt bekannt:

Ab 15.07. das Civilization-4 Add On Doppelpack zum bekannt günstigem Preis von 10€


----------



## SteveatMC (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*



			
				Solon25 am 23.06.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Software Pyramide gibt bekannt:
> 
> Ab 15.07. das Civilization-4 Add On Doppelpack zum bekannt günstigem Preis von 10€



Na endlich! Darauf hab ich gewartet. Danke für die Info


----------



## Solon25 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

Am 15.07. gesellen sich noch Splinter Cell - Double Agent und *Transformers - The Videogame* dazu.


----------



## F3liX (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

Neue Ubisoft Exclusive-Titel:

Silent Hunter 4 Gold
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001ARKOKI/rondomedia-21

Splinter Cell Complete
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001ARKOJE/rondomedia-21

Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1+2
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001ARKOPI/rondomedia-21


----------



## JayKayM (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

Weiß einer von Euch ob es noch ne neue Gold Games, also in dem Fall Gold Games 10, geben wird?
Denke das passt hier rein


----------



## der-jo (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*



			
				JayKayM am 03.07.2008 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß einer von Euch ob es noch ne neue Gold Games, also in dem Fall Gold Games 10, geben wird?
> Denke das passt hier rein



gab vor kurzem ne meldung über ein solches Bundle, ich weiß nur nicht mehr ob es Gold Games war oder eines der anderen. Auf jeden fall sollte es auf einer Blu-ray rauskommen. kannst ja mal in den news suchen.


----------



## Solon25 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*



> Nach den ersten vier Teilen der Gold-Games-Reihe hat Topware nun wieder vor, eine Spielesammlung auf den Markt zu bringen. Dies wäre an sich keine weltbewegende Neuigkeit, würde die Spielesammlung mit dem Namen Ultimate Blu nicht auf einer zweilagigen Blu-Ray-Disc mit 50 GB Kapazität erscheinen



Zum Artikel


----------



## F3liX (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

Hellgate London 14,95€
http://www.amazon.de/Namco-Hellgate-London/dp/B000FII89W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1215506321&sr=8-1

Need for Speed: ProStreet (360) 14,95€
http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Arts-GmbH-Speed-ProStreet/dp/B000VMSM5C/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1215506329&sr=8-10

Für Amazons Tiefpreisgarantie:

je 15€ (MediaMarkt Vaihingen)

Battlefield Bad Company (XBox 360)
Dead or Alive Xtreme 2 (XBox 360)
Frontlines: Fuel of War (XBox 360)
Vampire Rain (XBox 360)
Perfect Dark Zero (XBox 360)
Enemy Territory - Quake Wars (XBox 360)
Command & Conquer 3 - Kanes Rache (XBox 360)
Project Sylpheed (XBox 360)
Fifa Street 3 (XBox 360)
Devil May Cry 4 (XBox 360)
Burnout Paradise (XBox 360)
Summer Athletics (XBox 360)
Dead or Alive 4 - Xbox Classics (XBox 360)
http://www.reichweite.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/media-markt-veihingen-juli-2008.jpg


----------



## F3liX (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

Shadowrun (360) 9,97€
http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Shadowrun/dp/B000P5FD0M%3FSubscriptionId%3D02E5W5871AJF7PMMMS82%26tag%3Dlukki-21%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB000P5FD0M


----------



## dab2212 (9. Juli 2008)

*Saturn - Münster (York-Center)*

Beim Saturn in Münster (York Center) sind etliche ältere Pyramiden-Spiele für 2,50 (nur CD-Hülle) bzw 4,99 (Box) zu haben, z.B.:

C&C Generals
Ankh
Silent Hill 4
Dawn of War
Gun
Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30
Serious Sam 2

und noch viele mehr.


----------



## Martinroessler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide*

Ab dem 15.08.08 gibts in der Pyramide:

- Call of Juarez
- Runaway 2
und 
- Bus-Simulator 2008


----------



## Boesor (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Hab mir heute im Media Markt (ich weiß, böse) Simcity Societies für 9,99€ gekauft.


----------



## fiumpf (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Boesor am 11.07.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Media Markt (ich weiß, böse)


Nein, Mediamarkt ist böse denn manchmal gibt es dort wirklich Schnäppchen.
Ich hab dort z.B. GRID für 40 € bekommen, online gab es das nicht günstiger.

Mediamarkt sollte lediglich seine Hardwarepreise anpassen und die Mitarbeiter fachbezogen schulen.


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				fiumpf am 11.07.2008 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.07.2008 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs dort für 35,-€ bekommen


----------



## SoSchautsAus (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Im *Kaufland* in der Wühlkiste für *2,99€* gibts neben viel Müll auch ein paar echte Perlen, zB: 

_Codename: Panzers - Phase Two 
The Movies_

Alle in DVD-Hüllen. Hab bei Panzers gleich zugeschlagen.  

SSA


----------



## fiumpf (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				OBI-KENOBI am 11.07.2008 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 11.07.2008 20:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gleich nach Release?


----------



## Martinroessler (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Soo... laut Amazon gibts ab dem *15.08* neben Runaway und Call of Juarez noch für je 10 EUR:

- Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance
- Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts

beides Addon's aber Stand-Alone  


achso und bei den Hammerpreis-Games gibt's ab dem *12.09.* für 9,99 EUR:

- S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## KylRoy (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Martinroessler am 23.07.2008 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> achso und bei den Hammerpreis-Games gibt's ab dem *12.09.* für 9,99 EUR:
> 
> - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl



wow, wer dann immer noch nicht STALKER spielt darf sich definitiv nicht mehr gamer nennen...


----------



## Teslatier (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Boesor am 11.07.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir heute im Media Markt (ich weiß, böse) Simcity Societies für 9,99€ gekauft.


Ist das denn gut bzw. besser als Sim City 4? Ich liebäugle nämlich damit, mir eines der beiden zu kaufen. Aber befürchte, dass ich es dann aus Motivationsmangel nicht spielen werde.


----------



## crackajack (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Österreich*

Libro
Call of Juarez (USK18, PEGI1 4,99€ (quasi normale DVD, nur nochmal in eine Papphülle extra eingepackt)

Media Markt
Bioshock (Amaray-Packung, PEGI18, deutsch und uncut) 9,99€
Call of Cthulhu (ubiexclusive) 1,99€


----------



## lucdec (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Teslatier am 23.07.2008 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.07.2008 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, definitiv nicht. Ist vergleichsweise "schlecht" bewertet worden. Kann im wirtschaftlichen Teil ÜBERHAUPT nicht mit dem genialen Sim City 4 mithalten. Ist auch nicht wirklich das Ziel von Sim City Societies.


----------



## Boesor (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Teslatier am 23.07.2008 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.07.2008 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss gestehen, ich habs mir zwar gekauft, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, es auch zu spielen.
Ein Anhaltspunkt liefert dir aber bestimmt der Test der PCG.
Daraus schließe ich zumindest, wenn du eine Herausforderung (im Bezug auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad) suchst bist du wahrscheinlich falsch.


----------



## lucdec (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Boesor am 27.07.2008 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 23.07.2008 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japp. Das spielt ist nicht darauf aus den Spieler wirtschaftlich zu fordern.


----------



## Martinroessler (8. August 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Update bei der *Software Pyramide*:

Ab dem *15.09.08* gibts für je 10 EUR:

- LOKI - Im Bannkreis der Götter
- Gothic 2 Gold Edition
- Die Gilde 2


----------



## Teslatier (8. August 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Martinroessler am 08.08.2008 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Update bei der *Software Pyramide*:
> 
> Ab dem *15.09.08* gibts für je 10 EUR:
> 
> ...


Meinst du Gothic 2 oder 3? Die Gilde 2 hört sich aber nicht schlecht an. Aber ich warte lieber auf die Gold-Version (gibts eine?).

Übrigens hab ich mir vor ner weile Sim City 4 gekauft. Macht echt Laune.


----------



## noxious (8. August 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Teslatier am 08.08.2008 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du Gothic 2 oder 3? Die Gilde 2 hört sich aber nicht schlecht an. Aber ich warte lieber auf die Gold-Version (gibts eine?).


Er meint Gothic 2.

Ab 15.08. gibt's auch Call of Juarez in der Pyramide


----------



## Teslatier (8. August 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				noxious am 08.08.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 08.08.2008 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das gibts doch aber schon ewig für wenig Geld, auch wenn nicht bei der Pyramide, oder? Ich habs jedenfalls damals durch die Vollversionsbeilage der PCG (?) bekommen.


----------



## noxious (8. August 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



			
				Teslatier am 08.08.2008 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibts doch aber schon ewig für wenig Geld, auch wenn nicht bei der Pyramide, oder? Ich habs jedenfalls damals durch die Vollversionsbeilage der PCG (?) bekommen.


Stimmt.
Gothic2 ist ja auch schon ziemlich alt (aber trotzdem ein Juwel).
Ich hab's mir damals (ohne AddOn) als "Hammerpreis-Titel" geholt.
Das waren, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, 15€ und ist auch schon 2 Jahre her.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. August 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Crysis Warhead für 21€ (Kreditkarte notwendig, keine Versandkosten)


----------



## Martinroessler (25. August 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Im Deal der Woche bei Amazon diesmal:

Universe At War - 9,97 €
Turok (PC) - 22,40 €


----------



## Martinroessler (28. August 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

UPDATE   

gerade bei Amazon gesehen, dass es ab dem *15.10* in der *Pyramide* folgendes gibt:

- Rainbow Six Vegas
- Titan Quest Gold Edition
- Juiced 2 Hot Import Nights


----------



## Bonkic (4. September 2008)

*Bioshock!*



			
				Martinroessler am 28.08.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> gerade bei Amazon gesehen, dass es ab dem *15.10* in der *Pyramide* folgendes gibt:
> 
> ...




ebenfalls ab 15.10. soll es -aufgepasst!- *BIOSHOCK* für `nen 10er in der pyramide geben!
amazon listet es ebenfalls schon ---> http://www.amazon.de/ak-tronic-Bioshock-DVD-ROM-Software/dp/B001F11228/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1220553639&sr=8-1

da werde ich aber endgültig auch mal zuschlagen.
hätte nicht gedacht, das bioshock jetzt schon zum tiefstpreis kommt.


----------



## crackajack (4. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				Bonkic am 04.09.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> hätte nicht gedacht, das bioshock jetzt schon zum tiefstpreis kommt.


hab ich mir vor kurzem auch gedacht.  


			
				crackajack am 24.07.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Media Markt
> Bioshock (Amaray-Packung, PEGI18, deutsch und uncut) 9,99€


Haben wohl zu viele AT-Versionen produziert und mussten die Lager räumen.


BTW
Turning Point: Fall of Liberty (SE genauso wie normal)
sowie
Timeshift
gibt es beide für 9,99 beim Saturn (Wien)

Bei den Spielen wundert mich das weniger.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2008)

*PES 2008 für PC und Wii*

jeweils für 9,97 € bei amazon!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				Bonkic am 04.09.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinroessler am 28.08.2008 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hauptsache ich habs mit vor 4 (!!!) Wochen noch für 30 Euro gekauft und konnte es bis gestern wegen Soundprblemen nicht spielen...


----------



## marilynmarduk (6. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

Bei Steam gibt es jetzt das XCOM Complete Pack für 16$

Habe es mir direkt gekauft, auch wenn ich die ersten Teile schon habe. Wer die Klassiker noch nicht hat, kann ja vielleicht jetzt zuschlagen 

http://storefront.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=sub&SubId=964


----------



## GrafGurKe (7. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

ehm haben die auch den original cd key zum online spielen? oder sind das nur so billige kopien? ich wurde mich teilweise nur über den günstigen preis


----------



## fiumpf (8. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

Ich war gerade im Kaufland, da gibt es für sage und schreibe *1 €* folgende Games:

- Matrix: Path of Neo (Original PC-DVD)
- The Show (Original PC-DVD)
- Sudoku Maker
- Dungeon Siege I + Addon Legends of Aranna (3 CDs, Ubisoft Exclusive)

... und noch einige mehr. Lohnt sich!


----------



## Teslatier (12. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

Gestern im Media Markt Prospekt von Berlin:

jeweils für *10€*:

Enemy Territory: Quake Wars
Battlefield 2142
Rail Simulator
World in Conflict
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 2 Deluxe Edition
Call Of Duty Deluxe Edition
X3 Collectors Edition
Loki
Resident Evil 4
GTA San Andreas
Age of Empires Collectors Edition (AOE I+II + Add-Ons)
Rise of Legends
Star Wars Battlefornt 2
Star Wars Empire at war
Geheimakte Tunguska
Stronghold Legends
Civilization 4
Civilization 4 Add-On-Doppelpack
Splinter Cell Double Agent
Supreme Commander
Company of Heroes
Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 Deluxe Edition (Hauptspiel + beide Add-Ons)
Dark Messiah
Fear
Timeshift
Sims 2 Teen Style Accessoires *kreisch* 

Quake Wars werd ich mir dann wohl holen. Bei BF, Civ und Rollercoaster bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.


----------



## marilynmarduk (12. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

Könntest du das Prospekt vielleicht mal einscannen und hochladen oder kann man dieses Prospekt auch online finden?

Dann könnte man die Tiefpreisgarantie von Amazon nutzen.


----------



## Teslatier (12. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				marilynmarduk am 12.09.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann könnte man die Tiefpreisgarantie von Amazon nutzen.


Ist ne Idee. Hab sowieso noch etliches, was ich bei Amazon bestellen würde.
Nur hoffentlich aktzeptieren die das Prospekt. Was muss man eigentlich alles angeben, damit einem die Differenz gutgeschrieben wird?

Werd jedenfalls nachher auf Arbeit erstmal versuchen das einzuscannen (hab hier eh keinen Scanner).


----------



## marilynmarduk (12. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				Teslatier am 12.09.2008 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> marilynmarduk am 12.09.2008 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es müsste reichen, wenn du Datum der Aktion (Also von wann bis wann gilt das Werbeprospekt), Ort der Aktion (Also Mediamarkt) und ienen Scan hast.

Wäre echt super, wenn du das Prospekt dann irgendwo hochladen könntest, ist ja nicht groß. Z.B. bei Rapidshare, Upload.to usw.


----------



## Teslatier (12. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

Grüße

Seite 1: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6623/unbenannt1oz5.jpg
Seite 2: http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/2262/unbenannt2wl6.jpg

Wie lange die Aktion geht weiß ich leider nicht. Ich denke mal bis Montag.


----------



## Boesor (17. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

Ich hab mir aus der Pyramide *Emergency 4* gekauft.
Kann ich nur empfehlen, macht schon Spaß und die niedrige Wertung der PCG (65%?) sollte einen nicht abschrecken.


----------



## crackajack (17. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				Teslatier am 12.09.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Seite 1: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6623/unbenannt1oz5.jpg
> Seite 2: http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/2262/unbenannt2wl6.jpg


hmmm... interessant, die deutschen MM-Prospekte....
Das USK-Logo kann man bloss erahnen, weil ja etwas verkleinert nichts außer dem Farbcode übrig bleibt und die PEGI-Dinger kann man auch so perfekt lesen, die gelten aber bei euch ja nicht, also klatscht MM anscheinend die Zusatzinfo leserlich selber rauf. (müssen die das?)
Aber das wird ja in Zukunft besser, wenn dieselben, etwas ineffektiv designten Logos in rießig oben sind. Yeah! Dann ist der der entscheidende Text, das Alter, zwar immer noch kleiner als der von PEGI, aber man wird es endlich auch in dem Prospekt lesen können.


----------



## RoninX87 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

DANKE für die Scans!!! Wollte mir Quake Wars kaufen bei Amazon, aber dort kostet es noch rund 30 Euronen......kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wie ich jetzt vorgeh bezüglich der Tiefpreisgarantie??  Hat es bei euch schon mal geklappt? Wirklich einfach den Scan an amazon schicken und denen das beschreiben??


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				RoninX87 am 23.09.2008 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben wie ich jetzt vorgeh bezüglich der Tiefpreisgarantie??  Hat es bei euch schon mal geklappt? Wirklich einfach den Scan an amazon schicken und denen das beschreiben??


Musst das Produkt bei Amazon kaufen, dann dauert es zwischen 24 und 48 STunden, bis nach dem Versand im Konto ein Punkt für die "Tiefstpreisgarantie" auftaucht. Da kannst du dann angeben, wo du das Spiel preiswerter gesehen hast und im Kommentarfeld kannst du z.B. auch den Scan von MM verweisen / verlinken.

Allerdings gibt es dabei auch einige Punkte zu beachten:
Amazon ist nicht verpflichtet dir die Differenz zu erstattet. Die TPDG ist eine freiwillige Sache, die ganz nach Belieben entschieden werden kann.
Außerdem bekommst du kein Geld zurück, sondern du hast dann ein Guthaben bei Amazon, welches du bei zukünftigen Einkäufen aufbrauchen kannst. Wenn du das Guthaben nicht in den nächsten 90 Tagen verbrauchst, dann verfällt der Betrag.

Hier zum Nachlesen der Richtlinien bei Amazon


----------



## RoninX87 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

Ich danke dir Nali!!
Damit ist mir schon geholfen!!


----------



## Boesor (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

Morgen (und nur morgen, 29.09.200 gibts diverse Sega Titel für verschiedene Plattformen bei Saturn für *5 €*
Für mich interessant, die anderen weiß ich daher nicht mehr, ist *Total War Medieval 2*


----------



## AurionKratos (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

Eins von den SEGA-Spielen war noch ein Sonic und ein Manga-Spiel. Hieß Beach oder so.


----------



## Martinroessler (28. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				Boesor am 28.09.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen (und nur morgen, 29.09.200 gibts diverse Sega Titel für verschiedene Plattformen bei Saturn für *5 €*
> Für mich interessant, die anderen weiß ich daher nicht mehr, ist *Total War Medieval 2*


  Medieval 2 für'n 5er - geil ... Aber, gibts das das Addon auch für 5 € ?. 

Hm... ich glaub ich warte, bis das mal als Gold Edition in die Pyramide kommt    ich hab leider keinen Saturn in der nähe


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

Die *Titan Quest Gold Edition* gibt es in der Software Pyramide Version für 10 Euro.

Ab dem 15.Oktober gibt es da auch noch *Far Cry* & *Tom Clancy's - Rainbow Six Vegas*. Auch beides für je 10 Euro.


----------



## F3liX (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				Bonkic am 04.09.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ebenfalls ab 15.10. soll es -aufgepasst!- *BIOSHOCK* für `nen 10er in der pyramide geben!



So ist es:
http://www.software-pyramide.de/produktdetails.asp?web=1&art=47077


----------



## Boesor (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*

Eine Perle, die zwar von den Kritikern gelobt wurde, von den Spielern aber links liegen gelassen wurde, gibts jetzt für 10 € (Hammerpreis) u.a. bei Saturn, sogar noch in der Originalbos zum aufklappen mit nem schönen Dino vorne drauf.

Die Rede ist von paraworld.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				Boesor am 03.10.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Perle, die zwar von den Kritikern gelobt wurde, von den Spielern aber links liegen gelassen wurde, gibts jetzt für 10 € (Hammerpreis) u.a. bei Saturn, sogar noch in der Originalbos zum aufklappen mit nem schönen Dino vorne drauf.
> Die Rede ist von paraworld.



Klare Kaufempfehlung meinerseits.


----------



## Boesor (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 03.10.2008 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 03.10.2008 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab bislang erst die ersten beiden level, aber die geschichte gefällt mir schonmal äußerst gut, dazu die tollen Sprecher. Die Atmosphäre ist auf jeden Fall 1a.


----------



## noxious (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				Boesor am 03.10.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Perle, die zwar von den Kritikern gelobt wurde, von den Spielern aber links liegen gelassen wurde, gibts jetzt für 10 € (Hammerpreis) u.a. bei Saturn, sogar noch in der Originalbos zum aufklappen mit nem schönen Dino vorne drauf.
> 
> Die Rede ist von paraworld.


Das (kostenlose) AddOn ist da aber nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

TrackMania United Forever €13,99

Ist die englische Version, ich selbst habe die deutsche Version und kann jetzt nicht sagen, ob da auch deutscher Text dabei ist.

Zum Bestellen bei Play.com empfiehlt sich eine Kreditkarte und es muss oben rechts auf € umgestellt werden, sonst erfolgt kein Versand nach DE (der übrigens gratis ist, aber schon mal zwei Wochen dauern kann).

Beim Play.com Price Crash gibt es noch eine Menge weitere Spiele, zu beachten ist aber die Zollfreigrenze von maximal €22.


----------



## Boesor (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				noxious am 03.10.2008 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 03.10.2008 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt n kostenloses Add-on?
Oder meinste das Booster pack? Falls du das meinst, ich glaube nicht, aber man kann es ja legal runterladen.


----------



## noxious (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bioshock!*



			
				Boesor am 04.10.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder meinste das Booster pack? Falls du das meinst, ich glaube nicht, aber man kann es ja legal runterladen.


Ja, das meinte ich.
Wäre natürlich praktisch gewesen, wenn es dabei ist


----------



## Kreon (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 04.10.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Play.com Price Crash gibt es noch eine Menge weitere Spiele, zu beachten ist aber die Zollfreigrenze von maximal €22.



Zollfreigrenze? Großbritannien gehört doch zur EU?


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Kreon am 04.10.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 04.10.2008 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genauso wie die Schweiz..........
Nein, Großbritanien bzw in dem Fall England gehört NICHT zur EU weswegen Zoll bezahlt werden muss


----------



## TBrain (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				GtaSanAndreas am 04.10.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 04.10.2008 17:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Großbritanien gehört zur EU ... da hast du evtl. eine Bildungslücke   

Ich meine play.com ist auf einer Insel beheimatet (Steuerparadies   ), die nicht zur EU gehört. Folglich besteht da eine Zollgefahr.

edit: Play.com ist auf Jersey angesiedelt. Das ist eine Kanalinsel, die weder zu Großbrittanien noch zur EU gehört.


----------



## olstyle (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 04.10.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Play.com Price Crash gibt es noch eine Menge weitere Spiele, zu beachten ist aber die Zollfreigrenze von maximal €22.


Mass Effect für etwas unter 14€ ist ja mal extremst billig  .


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				TBrain am 04.10.2008 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> GtaSanAndreas am 04.10.2008 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, hab nachgeschaut, als Gymnasiast so eine Lücke zu haben xD.
Hab erst gedacht>die haben  keine €< aber das hat ja nichts mit EU zu tun   
ich werd mich jetzt von meinem Geographielehrer am Montag auspeitschen lassen.........


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Gibt es eigentlich HL2 auch zum Schnaeppchenkurs? :/


----------



## Kreon (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 04.10.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich HL2 auch zum Schnaeppchenkurs? :/



Nachdem mehrere 100.000 Spieler HL2 und EP1 beim Kauf der Orange Box doppelt hatten, müsste es ja genügend Leute geben, die ihre 2. Version "verschenken".


----------



## Ricco2001 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Gerade gesehen und gekauft:
* Medieval 2* für 7 Euro bei Saturn!


----------



## Boesor (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Ricco2001 am 06.10.2008 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade gesehen und gekauft:
> * Medieval 2* für 7 Euro bei Saturn!



Aber ohne Add-on, oder? ich habs nämlich montag für 5€ gekauft.


----------



## Ricco2001 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Boesor am 06.10.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ricco2001 am 06.10.2008 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohne Addon. Aber auch keine Pyramidenversion, sondern die ganz normale DVD Variante mit dickem Handbuch.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

weiß nicht ob es der normale Preis zurzeit dafür ist aber hab mir heute beim Saturn Spellforce 2 Shadow wars für 10€ gekauft. Bin mal gespannt ob die PC Games Wertung einigermaßen stimmig zum Game ist.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Wer die PC-Versionen diverser Games, wie FarCry, Dead Space, Fallout, GTA 4, Call of Duty, Tomb Raider und CO günstig vorbestellen will: Alles für etwa 30 bis max 35€ bei TheHut.com. 

Keine Zollgefahr, Versand 1Pfund (~1,2€) und Kreditkarte notwendig.


----------



## mkay87 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

@GtaSanAndreas:
Spellforce 2 gibt es schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit für knapp 10€ in der Hammerpreis Reihe.
Trotz alledem kann ich jedem dieses gute Spiel empfehlen


----------



## dab2212 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Bei play.com gibt es zur Zeit Mass Effect für 13,99 €.


----------



## Martinroessler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ab dem 15.11.08 in der Software Pyramide:

- Siedler 2 - Die nächste Generation
- Medieval II - Total War
- Kane and Lynch: Dead Men
- Zoo Tycoon Complete
- Pirates of the Caribbean - Am Ende der Welt


----------



## Hard-2-Get (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Heute beim expert mitgenommen:

*Painkiller Black Edition*: Painkiller + AddOn Battle out of Hell
für 6,99 €uronen


----------



## Teslatier (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 21.10.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute beim expert mitgenommen:
> 
> *Painkiller Black Edition*: Painkiller + AddOn Battle out of Hell
> für 6,99 €uronen


Mist, hier in Berlin gibts irgendwie kein Expert.


----------



## RoninX87 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Bei gametap.com gibts momentan OVERLORD für 0€ !!!
desweiteren haben die noch Leckereien wie Deus Ex, Hitman 1-3, Tomb Raider Legend und PSYCHONAUTS!
Dieses Programm is einfach super!  
Also lasst die Leitung glühen!


----------



## Arthur-81 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				RoninX87 am 24.10.2008 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei gametap.com gibts momentan OVERLORD für 0€ !!!
> desweiteren haben die noch Leckereien wie Deus Ex, Hitman 1-3, Tomb Raider Legend und PSYCHONAUTS!
> Dieses Programm is einfach super!
> Also lasst die Leitung glühen!




32 MB für den kompletten Download ?   

hat das jemand schonmal ausprobiert ?


----------



## fiumpf (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Arthur-81 am 24.10.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> 32 MB für den kompletten Download ?


Du lädst dir damit den Gametap-Player herunter von welchem aus du dann Games laden kannst.


----------



## olstyle (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				RoninX87 am 24.10.2008 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei gametap.com gibts momentan OVERLORD für 0€ !!!


Verdammt, wenn das so weiter geht setz ich noch extra wegen Gametap ein 32bit OS auf  .


----------



## Arthur-81 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				fiumpf am 24.10.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Arthur-81 am 24.10.2008 19:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahso  


Spoiler



lesen bildet



danke


----------



## dab2212 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ist zwar Hardware und ich habe auch keine Ahnung, was die normalerweise kostet, aber ab dem 30.10. gibt es bei Aldi die Playstation 2 für 99,99€. Zusätzlich hat Aldi dann auch ein paar PS2 spiele im Angebot:

http://www.aldi-essen.de/OFFER_D_DO/index44.shtml


----------



## BlackDead (1. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Die nächste Computer Bild Spiele ist mal wieder einen Kauf wert den in der Gold Ausgabe befindet sich Baldurs Gate 1&2 + Add-ons.


----------



## Atropa (1. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ich habe mir neulich *Splinter Cellouble Agent* für 10€ gekauft, keine Ahnung ob das schon erwähnt wurde ?!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (1. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Wo Wirs grad von Baldurs Gate haben: DAS HIER hab Ich mir neulich geholt. Mehr Spielstunden kriegt man für das Geld nicht.   

_Baldur's Gate & Icewind Dale - Die komplette Serie (Best of Atari)
Icewind Dale + Icewind Dale - Herz des Winters 
Icewind Dale II
Baldur's Gate + Baldur's Gate - Legenden der Schwertküste
Baldur's Gate II: Schatten von Amn + Baldur's Gate II - Thron des Baal
_
15,99€


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (1. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 01.11.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo Wirs grad von Baldurs Gate haben: DAS HIER hab Ich mir neulich geholt. Mehr Spielstunden kriegt man für das Geld nicht.


Kurze Frage dazu: ist das Ding multilingual? Die Spiele hab' ich an sich schon, aber nur die deutschen - und ein sächselnder Held in BG (ja, kann man umstellen, aber z.B. die Banditen sind ja nicht viel besser  ) is auch nur kurzfristig lustig^^


----------



## Hard-2-Get (1. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 01.11.2008 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage dazu: ist das Ding multilingual? Die Spiele hab' ich an sich schon, aber nur die deutschen - und ein sächselnder Held in BG (ja, kann man umstellen, aber z.B. die Banditen sind ja nicht viel besser  ) is auch nur kurzfristig lustig^^



kA, habs noch nicht installiert, hänge im Moment noch an Vampire the Masquerade, bin kurz vorm Ende 
Ich meld Mich im Verlauf der  nächsten zwei, drei Tage dazu.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (1. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 01.11.2008 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> kA, habs noch nicht installiert, hänge im Moment noch an Vampire the Masquerade, bin kurz vorm Ende
> Ich meld Mich im Verlauf der  nächsten zwei, drei Tage dazu.


OK, danke schonmal


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

perry rhodan solls jetzt für 20 € geben.


----------



## Kreon (5. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				dab2212 am 08.10.2008 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei play.com gibt es zur Zeit Mass Effect für 13,99 €.



Ab 4. Dezember gibts Mass Effect auch bei Amazon für 20 Euro


----------



## crackajack (5. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 01.11.2008 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 01.11.2008 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ja, haben die es gut versteckt. Hatte beim Kauf eig. auch auf Englisch gehofft. Aber BG 1 + Addon scheint erstmal komplettt deutsch zu sein. Vielleicht ist das ja bei den anderen Titeln anders, aber ich nehme mal an eher nicht.

Es entfällt wohl bloss das Discwechseln beim Installieren.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (5. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				crackajack am 05.11.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 01.11.2008 22:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BG2 scheint Mir auch nicht multilingual zu sein.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (5. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 05.11.2008 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 05.11.2008 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade. Dann werd' ichs halt mal in England bestellen, auch wenns da zumindest bisher keine Komplettbox gibt, nur BG und IWD-Sammlungen.
Trotzdem danke für die Auskunft


----------



## lars159 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Bioshock   ist neu für 10 € aber Cut


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

*So Blonde* für nur noch 19,99 Euro.
*Overclocked – Eine Geschichte über Gewalt* jetzt für 19,99 Euro erhältlich.
*Undercover: Operation Wintersonne* kostet nun nur noch 9,99 Euro.


----------



## noxious (9. November 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Bonkic am 07.11.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> *Undercover: Operation Wintersonne* kostet nun nur noch 9,99 Euro.


Da hab ich es bestellt. Kostet aber schon wieder 2€ mehr


----------



## fiumpf (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

*Unreal Tournament III* neu für 9,97€ bei Amazon.
http://www.amazon.de/Midway-Games-Unreal-Tournament-III/dp/B0009POABQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1228703001&sr=8-1
Schnäppchen. Zugreifen.   

Ich hab noch *Company of Heroes* und *Opposing Fronts* für je nen Zehner mit eingepackt. Drei tolle Spiele für unter 30€.


----------



## noxious (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				fiumpf am 08.12.2008 03:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch *Company of Heroes* und *Opposing Fronts* für je nen Zehner mit eingepackt. Drei tolle Spiele für unter 30€.


Würde mich interessieren, ob es die oder die  Version ist^^


----------



## fiumpf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				noxious am 09.12.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich interessieren, ob es die oder die  Version ist^^


Die Spiele kamen beide im Karton der genau so aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur befindet sich als Inhalt die Jewelcase-Version ohne gedrucktem Handbuch (liegt als .pdf bei) und mit dem Aufdruck der Softwarepyramide im Karton.
Bei UT³ wurde die ganz normale Verkaufsversion geliefert.


----------



## olstyle (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass das reine Glückssache ist was man in den großen Pappboxen im Endeffekt vorfindet.
Wenn gerade noch alte Versionen im Lager waren hat man Glück, wenn nicht gibt es ein Jewelcase.
Ich hatte hier bei Pech(auf dem zweiten Bild erkennt man meinen Teppich...):
http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de/index.php?section=game&gameid=17137
http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de/index.php?section=game&gameid=19426

Schütteln ist auch so eine Sache da die Dinger eigentlich fixiert werden.


----------



## fiumpf (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				olstyle am 09.12.2008 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Glückssache


 Mir ist es egal welche Version ich bekomme, mir gehts um das Spiel. Ist natürlich anders wenn man sammelt oder weiterverkauft.
Ausserdem -> Softwarepyramide, da gibt es zu 95% Jewelcases.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

*Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang * für nur 20,97€: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=464125813&pf_rd_i=566464


----------



## F3liX (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Software-Pyramide:

15.12.2008
Silent Hunter 4 - Wolves of the Pacific

15.01.2009
Heroes of Might & Magic V - Add-ons
Sam & Max: Season One
Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2008


----------



## noxious (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Bei Amazon gibt es heute die Enhanced Edition von *The Witcher* im Adventskalender für 21,97€.
Da kommen allerdings noch 5€ für Versand Ü18 dabei.


----------



## Kevin1965 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				noxious am 14.12.2008 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Amazon gibt es heute die Enhanced Edition von *The Witcher* im Adventskalender für 21,97€.
> Da kommen allerdings noch 5€ für Versand Ü18 dabei.



Danke für den Tip. Ich wollte es mir morgen für 40 Euro holen. Jetzt bekomme ich es für 27


----------



## noxious (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Kevin1965 am 14.12.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 14.12.2008 12:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falls die DVD nicht funktionieren sollte:


> ACHTUNG:
> Bei einer geringen Stückzahl ist die Spiele-DVD defekt und kann nicht richtig gelesen werden! Atari hat bereits reagiert und tauscht die fehlerhaften DVDs nach einer kurzen Meldung an "TWEE@atarisupport.de" (mit Postanschrift und Serial) aus.


Quelle


----------



## SoSchautsAus (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ab dem 15.1.2009 neu auf der Software-Pyramide für jeweils 10€ : 

_Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2008

Sam & Max - Season One

Heroes of Might & Magic V - ADD_ONs (Tribes of the East & Hammers of Fate)_

SSA


----------



## bumi (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 27.12.2008 00:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Sam & Max - Season One


Ist das die komplette Season One für nur 10€?   

Wenn ja, brauch ich die unbedingt


----------



## fiumpf (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Bei *Steam* gibt es folgendes:

*Portal:* 3,74€
*BioShock:* 4,99€
*World of Goo:* 14,99€

...und noch einige mehr:
http://store.steampowered.com/holidaysale


----------



## RoninX87 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				fiumpf am 27.12.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei *Steam* gibt es folgendes:
> 
> *Portal:* 3,74€
> *BioShock:* 4,99€
> ...



Ja! Gerade gibts echt tolle Angebote, hab mir gestern Quake Wars für 14,99 € gekauft und
Audiosurf für 4,99 € !

Desweiteren gibts z.B. auch 
Prince of Persia (der neueste Teil) für 34,99 €
Team Fortress 2 würde ich auch jedem empfehlen der sowas mag,
 für rund 10 € is das ein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## LordSaddler (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				RoninX87 am 28.12.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 27.12.2008 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kann man die Spiele denn bei Steam bezahlen, nur per Kreditkarte?


----------



## Flippo2008 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				LordSaddler am 28.12.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man die Spiele denn bei Steam bezahlen, nur per Kreditkarte?


Vista
Master Card
American Express
Discover 
JCB
PayPal
ClickandBuy

Wobei gerade die letzten beiden für alle die keine Kreditkarte besitzen interessant werden dürfte...


----------



## vinc (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Flippo2008 am 28.12.2008 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Vista



Jo, is eh nix Wert   

Interessant ist evtl noch "Wirecard".


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				LordSaddler am 28.12.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man die Spiele denn bei Steam bezahlen, nur per Kreditkarte?



Afaik PP oder KK


----------



## Flippo2008 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				vinc am 28.12.2008 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Flippo2008 am 28.12.2008 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*g* wie ein einzelner Buchstabe den Sinn völlig auf den Kopf stellt - sollte natürlich Visa heißen


----------



## Gunter (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				fiumpf am 27.12.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei *Steam* gibt es folgendes:


für alle österreicher und schweizer, ich kann folgendes paket empfehlen:

*steam - id super pack*

für alle deutschen, die das NICHT kaufen können, bei denen nicht einmal der link funktioniert (  ), da wäre folgendes drin:

quake 1-3 (inkl aller addons)
doom 1-3 (alle addons)
hexen 1-2 (blubb)
wolfenstein 3d + RTCW (!)
commander keen
spear of destiny
heretic

- für 34,99 euro


----------



## Kreon (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Gunter am 28.12.2008 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 27.12.2008 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hätte mal wieder bock auf quake 1, hab ich da chancen unter vista?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

amazon.co.uk hat "Winter Offers", gepaart mit dem schwachen Pfund kann man prima Schnäppchen machen:

Hier mal einige der PC Schnäppchen:
• Red Alert 3 £14.99
• Far Cry 2 £14.98
• Dead Space £14.99
• CoD 4 GotY £18.99


----------



## Kaeksch (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 30.12.2008 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> amazon.co.uk hat "Winter Offers", gepaart mit dem schwachen Pfund kann man prima Schnäppchen machen:
> 
> Hier mal einige der PC Schnäppchen:
> • Red Alert 3 £14.99
> ...



Is Dead Space mutilingual? Fehlt mir noch dat Spielchen, aber ich wills auf Deutsch genießen.


----------



## F3liX (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Kaeksch am 31.12.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Is Dead Space mutilingual? Fehlt mir noch dat Spielchen, aber ich wills auf Deutsch genießen.



Hier steht, dass  Text- und Sprachausgabe auf Englisch sind:
http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de/index.php?section=game&gameid=23761


----------



## TBrain (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 30.12.2008 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> amazon.co.uk hat "Winter Offers", gepaart mit dem schwachen Pfund kann man prima Schnäppchen machen:
> 
> Hier mal einige der PC Schnäppchen:
> • Red Alert 3 £14.99
> ...



Da gibts zu Zeit wirklich gute Angebote, nicht nur PC-Spiele. Schaut mal in den DVD- oder BluRay-Bereich, wen das interessiert. Hab gestern die komplette Seinfeld-Serie bestellt.

Aber wie handhabt das amazon.co.uk mit Spielen ab 18. Bei Amazon Deutschland geht das ja nur über dieses umständliche Verfahren mit der Post. Werden die von GB aus einfach verschickt?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				TBrain am 31.12.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 30.12.2008 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessiert niemanden, was in dem Paket drin ist.


----------



## Kaeksch (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 30.12.2008 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> amazon.co.uk hat "Winter Offers", gepaart mit dem schwachen Pfund kann man prima Schnäppchen machen:



Da kann man ja nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen.


----------



## ShiZon (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ab dem 19.März gibt es Mass Effect bei amazon.de für 20 €.

http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Arts-GmbH-Effect-Classic/dp/B001IZYYRG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1231003274&sr=1-2


----------



## ziegenbock (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				ShiZon am 03.01.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab dem 19.März gibt es Mass Effect bei amazon.de für 20 €.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Arts-GmbH-Effect-Classic/dp/B001IZYYRG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1231003274&sr=1-2



das sollte es auch schon anfang dezember für 20€ geben. bei der adventskalenderaktion von amazon hatten die das spiel schon mal auf 27€ gesenkt und zugeschlagen.


----------



## Kevin1965 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Hier in Düsseldorf gibt es beim Kaufhof eine Aktion. Spiele sind bis zum 05.01.2009 20 - 30 % günstiger.

Das schwarze Auge: Drakensang sogar 50 % günstiger. Also für knapp 24 Euro.


----------



## TBrain (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 31.12.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiert niemanden, was in dem Paket drin ist.



Ich hab heute die Lieferung bekommen (Left 4 Dead und GTA4). Keine Probleme. Interessant ist allerdings, dass die Sendung von Deutschland aus versendet wurde, also von der normalen Amazon-Adresse. Hätte ich das bei Amazon.de bestellt wäre es nur mit Aufpreis+Identifikationsverfahren gegangen. Irgendwie


----------



## Onkel_B (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				TBrain am 07.01.2009 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 31.12.2008 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War bei mir auch so. Rechnung ist von Amazon.uk und der Amazon Aufkleber von Amazon.de aus Bad Herrsfeld oder so  naja mir wurst hab mein zeug gut bekommen


----------



## Achzo (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				TBrain am 31.12.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Weird_Sheep am 30.12.2008 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schlägt Amazon die Versandkosten direkt auf die einzelnen Produkte dann drauf, oder? Bei mir kosten die Spiele im Bestellvorgang nicht mehr die 14,98 Pfund sonder um die 15,50.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Achzo am 08.01.2009 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlägt Amazon die Versandkosten direkt auf die einzelnen Produkte dann drauf, oder? Bei mir kosten die Spiele im Bestellvorgang nicht mehr die 14,98 Pfund sonder um die 15,50.


Nee, das sind nicht die Versandkosten, das ist irgendeine Steuergeschichte beim Import nach D. Versand is nochmal extra.


----------



## Achzo (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 08.01.2009 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Achzo am 08.01.2009 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, okay, danke. Und in welchem Rahmen bewegen sich dann die Versandkosten? Wird das dann schon wieder knapp von der Ersparnis her?


----------



## F3liX (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Versand für PC/video games nach Westeuropa:
3.99 + Stückzahl * 0.99 = Versandkosten


----------



## crackajack (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Achzo am 08.01.2009 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, okay, danke. Und in welchem Rahmen bewegen sich dann die Versandkosten? Wird das dann schon wieder knapp von der Ersparnis her?


4£ pro Bestellung plus 1£ pro Artikel. (bei PC-Spielen)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=11072981


----------



## Weird_Sheep (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 08.01.2009 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Achzo am 08.01.2009 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wen es interessiert, ich hab das auch mal direkt bei amazon UK erfragt und hier ist die Antwort:



> Please note that it is not possible for us to show "Our Price" as VAT-inclusive for non-UK orders on the product information pages of our website, because there is no way for our system to know where the item is to be delivered to. The different EU countries have  differing VAT rates, so the calculation must be done during the ordering process, after the delivery address has been entered.
> 
> VAT for the video game items to Germany is 19.00%
> 
> ...


----------



## Achzo (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				F3liX am 08.01.2009 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Versand





			
				crackajack am 08.01.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Versand





			
				Weird_Sheep am 08.01.2009 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausführliche VAT-Erklärung



 Besten Dank!


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2009)

*age of conan für 6,95 €*

*age of conan für 6,95 €!!!*
(ok, ob das jetzt ein schnäppchen ist, darüber könnte man immer noch diskutieren    )


---> LINK


----------



## ziegenbock (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: age of conan für 6,95 €*



			
				Bonkic am 26.01.2009 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> *age of conan für 6,95 €!!!*
> (ok, ob das jetzt ein schnäppchen ist, darüber könnte man immer noch diskutieren    )
> 
> 
> ---> LINK


das ging ja mal fix mit der preissenkung. ich denke mal, das ich da zuschlagen werde und die 30 tage testen werde.


----------



## BlackDead (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: age of conan für 6,95 €*

In der CBS 03/2009:
- Icewind Dale (+ Lösungsbuch)
- Icewind Dale: Herz des Winters (Add-On)
- Icewind Dale 2 (Gold)
- RTL Biathlon 2007 (Gold)
- Chaos Space 2
- Moorhuhn Winter-Edition


----------



## PrinzPorno (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: age of conan für 6,95 €*

Letzte Woche im Media Markt in der "Grabbelkiste" gesehen:

Die Pyramidenversion von Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines für 2,49 €... Ich zock es gerade zum 2. Mal durch


----------



## Lordnikon27 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				ShiZon am 03.01.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab dem 19.März gibt es Mass Effect bei amazon.de für 20 €.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Arts-GmbH-Effect-Classic/dp/B001IZYYRG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1231003274&sr=1-2



Dieser Artikel wird am 28. Mai 2009 erscheinen.

Nein   
Ich wollte mir das Spiel auch endlich mal zulegen, aber anscheinend bleibt der Preis immernoch hoch  
Hm, sorry für OT, aber habe ich die lettzten Posts richtig verstanden, das sich bei einer Bestellung bei amazon UK Klick noch 19% auf die 15 Pfund aufschlagen müsste, dazu dann noch 5 Pfund Versand?
Also insgesamt an die 23 Pfund= 26€?


----------



## crackajack (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 04.02.2009 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> noch 19% auf die 15 Pfund aufschlagen müsste, dazu dann noch 5 Pfund Versand?
> Also insgesamt an die 23 Pfund= 26€?


minus britischer VAT (15?) und erst dann plus 19%
Waren rund 1 Pfund die bei 25Pfund Artikeln dazu kam.

Gleich was dazu bestellen und die Versandkosten pro Order fallen weniger ins Gewicht.
z.B. World in Conflict complete für 15Pfund
http://www.amazon.co.uk/UBI-Soft-World-Conflict-Complete/dp/B001QTXFTW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1233761023&sr=8-4

oder der Xbox 360-Controller für 18Pfund
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Xbox-360-Wired-Controller-WINDOWS/dp/B000BK4C80/ref=pd_sim_vg_h__njs_3

Außerdem boykottiert man dadurch das bescheidene USK-Logo.


----------



## noxious (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				crackajack am 04.02.2009 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. World in Conflict *complete* für 15Pfund
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/UBI-Soft-World-Conflict-Complete/dp/B001QTXFTW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1233761023&sr=8-4


Wie complete?
Gibt es in Deutschland überhaupt eine Erweiterung oder was ist mit "complete" gemeint?


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				noxious am 04.02.2009 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 04.02.2009 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soviet Assault soll anscheinend in Deutschland im März auf dem Markt kommen, auch als complete edition. In GB gibt es das halt ab März schon sehr günstig als complete. Werde es mir dann doch mal holen. Hoffe der Pfund bleibt noch ein weng bei dem Umrechnungskurs.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				OBI-KENOBI am 04.02.2009 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 04.02.2009 21:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ui, ich glaube, da schlage ich dann auch zu, hatte WiC nur mal von nem Kumpel ausgeliehen, war absolut Hammer, hab es aber noch net geschafft, mir das selber zu kaufen.


----------



## noxious (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				OBI-KENOBI am 04.02.2009 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es das halt ab März


Gut, das habe ich nicht gesehen.

Aber ich habe immer Angst, dass ich bei einer englischen Version etwas nicht verstehe und spiele daher - soweit möglich - auf Deutsch 



Spoiler



und unterstütze des Deutschen Zukunftssicherung


----------



## crackajack (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				noxious am 04.02.2009 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich habe immer Angst, dass ich bei einer englischen Version etwas nicht verstehe und spiele daher - soweit möglich - auf Deutsch


wic war glaube ich multilingual. Ob diese Edition das auch ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Wer Still Life 2 bei Amazon vorbestellt, braucht nur 17,99 € bezahlen:

http://www.amazon.de/rondomedia-Still-Life-2/dp/B001PBVZJS/ref=pd_ts_vg_35?ie=UTF8&s=videogames

Ich dachte eben auch ich schaue nicht richtig, aber scheint tatsächlich zu stimmen.  :-o


----------



## SirWinston (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Das Schnäppchen Shoppen auf der Insel ist wohl vorbei, wenn man dieser Meldung glauben darf:
http://www.golem.de/0902/65136.html


----------



## RoninX87 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Steam: Left 4 Dead ~22,50€


----------



## Martinroessler (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ab dem 15.03.09 in der Software Pyramide für je 10 € :

- Frontlines: Fuel of War
- NBA 2K9
- Supreme Commander Gold Edition (Hauptspiel + Addon)


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				SirWinston am 09.02.2009 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schnäppchen Shoppen auf der Insel ist wohl vorbei, wenn man dieser Meldung glauben darf:
> http://www.golem.de/0902/65136.html


Das scheint wieder zu funktionieren, ich habe gerade dort bestellt und da war auch Dead Space für einen Kollegen dabei. Keine Fehlermeldungen und die Bestätigungsmail ist auch schon da.

Nur als Hinweis da zumindest ich bisher keine Entwarnung gelesen habe.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Steam Weekend deal: World of Goo 4,99€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/22000/
Erstklassiges Zwischendurchspiel


----------



## olstyle (6. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Kaufen marsch marsch, das ist auch seine 20€ mehr als wert...


----------



## PrinzPorno (8. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ich hab mir gestern Titan Quest als reduzierte Pyramidenversion für 2,49 € gekauft...


----------



## noxious (12. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Martinroessler am 14.02.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab dem 15.03.09 in der Software Pyramide für je 10 € :
> 
> - NBA 2K9


Und dann preist Amazon das als Deal der Woche an  

Immerhin 3Cent reduziert^^


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				noxious am 12.03.2009 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinroessler am 14.02.2009 17:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nba 2k9 ist für den spottpreis sicher mein!

das traurige an diesem raschen preisverfall (wie lange ist das spiel raussen? 6 wochen?) ist, dass sich die pc-version wohl so gar nicht verkauft hat.
ob der plötzlichen veröffentlichung allerdings auch nicht so wirklich überraschend, abgesehen davon, dass us-sports spiele wohl ohenhin nicht so sehr gut gehen auf pc.


----------



## SteveatMC (12. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [(...)abgesehen davon, dass us-sports spiele wohl ohenhin nicht so sehr gut gehen auf pc.



Ich würde mir gern einmal wieder ein neues NHL kaufen. Mein letztes ist von 2005. Die Veränderungen zu 2009 sind nur minimal. Darum kann ich drauf verzichten, danke!


----------



## der-jan (12. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

kenn das budget label "aspyr" nicht, aber true crime nyc hab ich in deren version im saturn hürth gesehen
wirklich massig (also mind noch 10 exemplare) hatten die armed & dangerous für 1.99 da gehabt, ist normale erstrelease version also 3cd´s und handbuch (24 seiten)


----------



## Teslatier (14. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 12.03.2009 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für die 360 ist eine Preissenkung wohl (noch) nicht vorgesehen? Oder kündigt sich da eine Preissenkung an? Bei Amazon ist es jedenfalls noch für 60€ gelistet. Dann kauf ich mir nämlich doch lieber die PC-Version.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Bonkic am 12.03.2009 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 12.03.2009 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wurde auch im Vorfeld (so gut wie) überhaupt nicht darüber berichtet und die PC Games hatte dann in ihrem Heft nur einen lächerlichen Kurztest mit ein paar Sätzen und einer Wertung:"Gut". Dadurch dass es keine richtige Wertung bekommen hat, erscheint es somit nicht mal im Einkaufsführer unter den Sportspielen, obwohl es sicher zu den besten Sportspielen gehört.

Und zu den (US) Sportspielen generell: Meist liegt es auch daran, dass die PC Versionen wirklich äußerst mies sind, ein Witz gegenüber den Konsolenversionen. Ich hab zum Beispiel früher gerne die NHL Spiele gezockt, aber die PC Versionen der letzten Jahre waren einfach nur unverschämt, deswegen ist das auch im Laden geblieben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Teslatier am 14.03.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die 360 ist eine Preissenkung wohl (noch) nicht vorgesehen? Oder kündigt sich da eine Preissenkung an? Bei Amazon ist es jedenfalls noch für 60€ gelistet. Dann kauf ich mir nämlich doch lieber die PC-Version.


Mit Versand etwa 30€, allerdings KK notwendig: http://www.amazon.co.uk/2K-Sports-NBA-2K9-Xbox/dp/B001EEDFO4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1237028833&sr=8-2


----------



## RoninX87 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Hab bei NBA 2k9 für diesen Preis zugeschlagen und es ist einfach spitze!
Wer Basketball mag kommt hier nicht dran vorbei 
Klar gibt es kleinere Fehler (z.B. Menüsteuerung) aber das Gameplay ist 
einfach klasse und der Individuell anpassbare Schwierigkeitsgrad ist
ideal für jeden Spieltypen. Die Grafik ist ebenfalls ziemlich lecker!


----------



## F3liX (18. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Software-Pyramide, ab dem 15.04.2009

5€
Sophies Freunde: Mode-Designer

10€
High School Musical 3 - Senior Year Dance!
Caesar IV
Thrillville: Verrückte Achterbahn
John Woo Presents Stranglehold


----------



## SteveatMC (18. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				F3liX am 18.03.2009 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Software-Pyramide, ab dem 15.04.2009
> 
> 10€
> Caesar IV
> John Woo Presents Stranglehold



Sehr schön, da werde ich dann gleich einmal zuschlagen. Sind zwei gute Titel zum Budgetpreis.



> 5€
> Sophies Freunde: Mode-Designer



Hab ich schon


----------



## fiumpf (18. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				SteveatMC am 18.03.2009 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > 5€
> > Sophies Freunde: Mode-Designer
> 
> 
> ...


daaaamn


----------



## noxious (18. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				F3liX am 18.03.2009 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Software-Pyramide, ab dem 15.04.2009
> 
> 10€
> John Woo Presents Stranglehold


Hab ich hier im Forum für 7€ ergaunert  


Amazon Deal der Woche ist nicht wirklich erwähnenswert:
High School Musical 3 für Konsolen


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2009)

*Assassin's Creed*

Im Rahmen der Steam Ubisoft Woche gibt's nur heute(!), Montag, *Assassin's Creed* für 15€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/15100/


----------



## _Slayer_ (23. März 2009)

*AW: Assassin's Creed*



			
				Worrel am 23.03.2009 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Rahmen der Steam Ubisoft Woche gibt's nur heute(!), Montag, *Assassin's Creed* für 15€
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/15100/




Für das Spielen dieses Produkts sollte man eher mit 15€ entlohnt werden.


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2009)

*AW: Assassin's Creed*



			
				_Slayer_ am 23.03.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 23.03.2009 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also mir gefällt's ...

Heute gibt's da *Prince of Persia* für 22,50€:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/19980/


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2009)

*AoM*

passt nicht ganz hier rein, aber das will ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

auf der aktuellen gamestar ist *age of mythology* als vollversion drauf (leider ohne add-on)!

wers noch nicht hat- zugreifen!
es lohnt sich.


----------



## mkay87 (24. März 2009)

*AW: AoM*



			
				Bonkic am 24.03.2009 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> passt nicht ganz hier rein, aber das will ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> auf der aktuellen gamestar ist *age of mythology* als vollversion drauf (leider ohne add-on)!
> 
> ...



War schon vor Monaten in der CBS drin


----------



## Cryo (28. März 2009)

*Windchaser*

Hallo!

Gerade bei Media Markt in Braunschweig "Windchaser" im Original für 5 Euro gekauft. Hat zwar durchwachsene Kritiken bekommen, aber für den Preis war es mir das wert. So, mal schauen wie es ist.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## der-jan (28. März 2009)

*AW: Windchaser*



			
				Cryo am 28.03.2009 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Gerade bei Media Markt in Braunschweig "Windchaser" im Original für 5 Euro gekauft. Hat zwar durchwachsene Kritiken bekommen, aber für den Preis war es mir das wert. So, mal schauen wie es ist.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende!



durchwachsen hab ich gar nicht so mitbekommen, eher solide kritiken, für ein spiel daß ohne großen publisher daher kam würd ich die magazinwertungen sogar als "gut" einstufen
für 5 euro ist das ding wirklich mal den leuten ans herz zu legen, hat ne nette story, das gameplay ist mal etwas anders als sonst - ne demo gibt es auch, so kann man nochmal vorher sich ansehen ob das, was die sich haben einfallen lassen (wie gesagt sowohl story als auch gameplay ist nicht 0815) für einen was ist


----------



## Zapped (28. März 2009)

*AW: Windchaser*

Der neue Weekend Deal bei Steam:

Das *Ubisoft Classic Pack*, für 9,99€ gibs

Dark Messiah Might and Magic
Far Cry
Beyond Good and Evil
IL-2 Sturmovik: 1946

Klick


----------



## Solon25 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				F3liX am 18.03.2009 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Software-Pyramide, ab dem 15.04.2009
> John Woo Presents Stranglehold


*Tip:* Heute 3 Exemplare in der Original-Version bei Hertie zu 9,99€ gesehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

In der neuen CBS sind als Vollversionen drin: *Age of Pirates*, *Obscure 2* und das *Two Worlds Addon Curse of Souls*:

http://i.computer-bild.de/imgs/85207071_ff12ceebb4.jpg


Dieses Addon von Two Worlds kenn ich noch gar nicht. Was beinhaltet das denn? Ist das nur was für Multiplayer oder gibt es da auch was neues für Einzelspieler?


----------



## der-jan (1. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Shadow_Man am 01.04.2009 05:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Addon von Two Worlds kenn ich noch gar nicht.


ich weiß auch nur, daß dieses addon für die xbox schon länger (vielleicht dreiviertel jahr) raus ist und daß mancher den namen "curse of souls" noch knightshift kennen könnte - da sollte teil zwei diesen namen haben, wurde ja nicht veröffentlicht, dafür wurde dann two worlds entwickelt bzw aus dem was bei knightshift 2 da war wurde ggf two worlds entwickelt

über die miniaddon schweigen sich die two worlds seiten irgendwie meist aus
wie war das mit dem ersten addon, war das auch nur mp oder veränderte das den soloplay auch?


----------



## crackajack (1. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

*Manhunt 2*(wii) 6,49€
http://www.play.com/Games/Wii/4-/3321141/Manhunt-2/Product.html?cm_mmc=Silverpop-_-R2_wk14+Apr+Vol+1+FOOLS+DAY-_-N-_-GAMES_PROD_1&cur=258

*Prince Of Persia*: Play.com Exclusive Edition (includes Epilogue Expansion Pack) 12,99€
PS3: http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStation3/4-/8986149/Prince-Of-Persia-Play-com-Exclusive-Edition/Product.html
360: http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4-/8986085/Prince-Of-Persia-Play-com-Exclusive-Edition/Product.html
*
Unreal Tournament III* (PC) 10,49
http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/601818/Unreal-Tournament-III/Product.html

ein paar andere Sachen nur heute bei Play.com
http://www.play.com/HOME/HOME/3-/299285/2-/Promo.html?ob=rating&cpage=1


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Far Cry 2 + DLC-Erweiterung für 13€
http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/9545555/Far-Cry-2-Fortune-Pack-Edition/Product.html?cur=258 (Kreditkarte notwendig)


----------



## Weird_Sheep (2. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.04.2009 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Far Cry 2 + DLC-Erweiterung für 13€
> http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/9545555/Far-Cry-2-Fortune-Pack-Edition/Product.html?cur=258 (Kreditkarte notwendig)



 Grad bestellt. Topp Preis, ins Besondere da der Zusatzkram mit drin ist, den es ja nur(?) bei Steam gibt und da würde beides schmale €54,98 kosten.


----------



## marilynmarduk (4. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Nur heute gibt es bei Amazon Empire Total war zum Schnäppchenpreis:
http://www.amazon.de/Sega-Empire-Total-War/dp/B001F7CZDC/ref=amb_link_83462093_2?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0HDGX8E9RXVN5WQS98ZH&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467022153&pf_rd_i=301052
27€


----------



## Sukultan (4. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				marilynmarduk am 04.04.2009 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur heute gibt es bei Amazon Empire Total war zum Schnäppchenpreis:
> http://www.amazon.de/Sega-Empire-Total-War/dp/B001F7CZDC/ref=amb_link_83462093_2?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0HDGX8E9RXVN5WQS98ZH&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467022153&pf_rd_i=301052
> 27€



Ich bin zwar ein großer Fan der Total War-Reihe, aber ich habe gerade gemerkt, daß mich auch dieser Preis angesichts der ganzen negativen Kritiken (Bugs, dumme KI, usw.) nicht in Versuchung führt.
Schade eigentlich


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ab 14.Mai in der Classic Version:
*Mass Effect* für 16,99 €.

Und *FIFA 09* soll es ab 14.Mai laut Amazon auch in der Classic Version für 18,97€ geben.


----------



## Solon25 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ab 15.05. neu in der Pyramide

Splinter Cell - Complete

Bestehend aus: - *Splinter Cell* - *Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow* - *Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory* - *Splinter Cell: Double Agent*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

*24.04 Grand Theft Auto Retro Collection für ~30€*


> Inhalt ist GTA 1, GTA London, GTA 2, GTA 3, GTA Vice City und GTA San Andreas.


http://www.amazon.de/Grand-Theft-Auto-Retro-Collection/dp/B001UW5G74

Anmerkung: Die DVs sind cut / geschnitten.


----------



## hibbicon (12. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.04.2009 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *24.04 Grand Theft Auto Retro Collection für ~30€*
> 
> 
> > Inhalt ist GTA 1, GTA London, GTA 2, GTA 3, GTA Vice City und GTA San Andreas.
> ...



und ich hab für jedes Einzelne mehr als 30 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## der-jan (12. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.04.2009 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *24.04 Grand Theft Auto Retro Collection für ~30€*
> 
> 
> > Inhalt ist GTA 1, GTA London, GTA 2, GTA 3, GTA Vice City und GTA San Andreas.
> ...



wie sieht das eigentlich mit gta london aus?
gta und gta2 sind doch schon vor längerem als kostenloser download freigegeben, ist da bei gta auch gta london mit bei, oder wurde das auch einzel freigegeben oder kommt man an das eben nur durch diese compilation ran?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				der-jan am 12.04.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht das eigentlich mit gta london aus?
> gta und gta2 sind doch schon vor längerem als kostenloser download freigegeben, ist da bei gta auch gta london mit bei, oder wurde das auch einzel freigegeben oder kommt man an das eben nur durch diese compilation ran?


Die London-Erweiterung ist bislang nicht als Freeware veröffentlicht worden.


----------



## Kevin1965 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Deal der Woche bei Amazon:

Warhammer 40,000 - Dawn of War II - 29,97 Euro

http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-40-000-Dawn-War/dp/B001K90LTA/ref=amb_link_83524193_2?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=16QA88GVKX7QZGCKQP4S&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467145633&pf_rd_i=301052

und 

Grand Theft Auto IV (Uncut) - 31,97 Euro

http://www.amazon.de/Grand-Theft-Auto-IV-Uncut/dp/B001E1DDDA/ref=amb_link_83524193_3?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=16QA88GVKX7QZGCKQP4S&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467145633&pf_rd_i=301052


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

*The Book of Unwritten Tales* im Moment für 26,45 € : http://www.amazon.de/The-Book-of-Un..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1239767608&sr=8-1


----------



## Boesor (15. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

War gerade im Media Markt und hab dort fpr 19,95€  *Mirrors edge* erstanden.

Ebenfalls bei Media Markt (exklusiv) *Max payne Film + Spiel* für 12,95€


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Boesor am 15.04.2009 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenfalls bei Media Markt (exklusiv) *Max payne Film + Spiel* für 12,95€



MP1 oder MP2?


----------



## Boesor (15. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.04.2009 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2


----------



## BlackDead (15. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Boesor am 15.04.2009 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> War gerade im Media Markt und hab dort fpr 19,95€  *Mirrors edge* erstanden.



Gibt es für den selben Preis auch bei Amazon.


----------



## Solon25 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.04.2009 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das 1er (mal bei roteerdbeere.de erstanden) hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen auf Vista installiert.. Läuft auch soweit, nur die Schussgeräusche sind ein erbärmliches rattern  Gibt zwar eine Lösung dafür (.ras entpacken usw.), ist mir aber zu umständlich. Werd da lieber meinen 2 Jahre nicht genutzen W-XP Rechner mal wieder aufmöbeln 

P.S. MP-1 ist doch soweit ich weiss indiziert, von daher erübrigt sich eigentlich die Frage welches MP Spiel dem Film bei liegt ^^


----------



## noxious (15. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Solon25 am 15.04.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. MP-1 ist doch soweit ich weiss indiziert, von daher erübrigt sich eigentlich die Frage welches MP Spiel dem Film bei liegt ^^


Richtig (habs auch vom Erdbeerfeld  )

@boesor
War es denn die deutsche Version?


----------



## Boesor (15. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				noxious am 15.04.2009 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> @boesor
> War es denn die deutsche Version?



keine ahnung, hatte heute nur die 20€ im Budget und daher nicht genau geschaut. Zumal ich MP2 bereits besitze.


----------



## noxious (16. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Boesor am 15.04.2009 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung, hatte heute nur die 20€ im Budget und daher nicht genau geschaut. Zumal ich MP2 bereits besitze.


Dann hättest du sie mir schicken können. Ich hab nur die Englische.


----------



## bonethecrusher (18. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Orangebox 9,99 € 
http://www.gamerdeals-shop.de/index.php?a=7


----------



## hibbicon (18. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				bonethecrusher am 18.04.2009 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Orangebox 9,99 €
> http://www.gamerdeals-shop.de/index.php?a=7



Na, das ist doch mal was. Schade, dass Garry´s Mod 10 nicht dabei ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

*Vivisector: Beast Inside* für 0,90€    http://www.amazon.de/FIP-Publishing...0?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1240463193&sr=1-80


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Weiß jemand zufällig was das neue Alone in the Dark momentan im Handel kostet? Ich könnts für 18,99 bestellen, weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt...


----------



## Kevin1965 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Deal der Woche bei Amazon
Drakensang = 14,97 Euro
http://www.amazon.de/dtp-Entertainment-AG-schwarze-Auge/dp/B000IOMVUU/ref=amb_link_83614373_2?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0H6215BZ6RJNMXK3ANZB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467437393&pf_rd_i=301052


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 23.04.2009 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand zufällig was das neue Alone in the Dark momentan im Handel kostet? Ich könnts für 18,99 bestellen, weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt...




ist kein schnäppchen, sondern normalpreis.
wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde der 5. teil im hiesigen einzelhandel schon kurz nach release verramscht.
das spiel muss ziemlich gefloppt sein.


----------



## Exar-K (27. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Universe at War für läppische 2,49€ im Real.
Hab gleich mal zugeschlagen.


----------



## Dumbi (28. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.04.2009 07:09 schrieb:
			
		

> *Vivisector: Beast Inside* für 0,90€    http://www.amazon.de/FIP-Publishing...0?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1240463193&sr=1-80


Mitlerweile nur noch 0,40€. Ich wollte grad zuschlagen, aber 4,50€ für Versandkosten? Ne...
Das gab's auf dem Grabbeltisch schon günstiger.


----------



## crackajack (28. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Dumbi am 28.04.2009 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.04.2009 07:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendein Buch mitbestellen...oder halt etwas das den Wert auf über 20€ steigert.

Wobei man wegen dem Spiel wohl kaum extra bestellen sollte, eher nimmt man das dazu, wenn man sowieso was anderes bestellen wollte.


----------



## noxious (28. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Dumbi am 28.04.2009 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.04.2009 07:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kenne das garnicht :o 
und bei den Bewertungen bei Amazon...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Schnäppchen für Konsolenzocker.
Rockband (nur die Hardware) für unter 60€ bei Amazon.de:
Xbox 360 Version: http://www.amazon.de/Rock-Band-Hardware-Software-enthalten/dp/B0017J6RY6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1241094990&sr=8-1
PS 3Version: http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Arts-GmbH-Rock-Band/dp/B001D7792Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1241094990&sr=8-2


----------



## der-jan (30. April 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				noxious am 28.04.2009 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne das garnicht :o
> und bei den Bewertungen bei Amazon...


http://www.yiya.de/reviews/v/vivi0101.shtml
so schlecht ist das spiel gar nicht, hat ein paar längen und ein zwei dumme (aber nicht fiese) stellen, dafür aber auch wirklich gute momente
ich hatte recht viel spaß beim spielen


----------



## noxious (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				der-jan am 30.04.2009 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 28.04.2009 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ab 18. Dann kostet es bei Amazon *Extra-Versandkosten* (3-4€ oder so ähnlich).
Bringt also auch nichts, das irgendwobei mitzubestellen


----------



## crackajack (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				noxious am 02.05.2009 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ab 18. Dann kostet es bei Amazon *Extra-Versandkosten* (3-4€ oder so ähnlich).
> Bringt also auch nichts, das irgendwobei mitzubestellen


Für Ösis schon.  
Interessiert mich aber trotzdem nicht.


Disaster: Day Of Crisis kostet hierzulande 20€ beim MM. (nicht übel, imo: AW: [Sammelthread] Was spielt ihr gerade?)


----------



## Solon25 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Universe at War 3,49€ da ist der Versand (3,99€) teurer als das Spiel 

Generell haben die da (zumindestens im PC Bereich, Konsolen hab ich nicht geschaut) teils günstige Spiele im Angebot


----------



## der-jan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Solon25 am 06.05.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Universe at War 3,49€ da ist der Versand (3,99€) teurer als das Spiel


bei rewe zumindest rewe center (also die großen läden) hat es das für 3 euro in den wühltischen, genauso wie king kong, outlaws, the choosen und noch ein paar sachen


----------



## Gunter (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				der-jan am 06.05.2009 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> (...) outlaws (...)


NEED!  

und wenn auch nur, um es endlich wieder im regal stehen zu haben. mein erster shooter.


----------



## Exar-K (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Solon25 am 06.05.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Universe at War 3,49€ da ist der Versand (3,99€) teurer als das Spiel
> 
> Generell haben die da (zumindestens im PC Bereich, Konsolen hab ich nicht geschaut) teils günstige Spiele im Angebot


Wie schon eine Seite zuvor geschrieben, lagen diverse Universe at War-Exemplare für 2,49€ in einem Grabbeltisch Real.


----------



## Solon25 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab 13.05. zu ~20€ im Laden. Wenn's hier auch in einem meiner 2 Geschäfte kommt, greif ich endlich mal zu


----------



## der-jan (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Solon25 am 10.05.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 13.05. zu ~20€ im Laden. Wenn's hier auch in einem meiner 2 Geschäfte kommt, greif ich endlich mal zu


naja 20 sind für budget schon etwas dick, da sollte die die originalpackung auch für den preis drin sein, dachte bis jetzt, daß ea und ubi mit ihren budgetreihen für 15 tacken schon die teuer sind (normal halt man ja budgetversionspreis von 10 bzw 7 euro)


----------



## noxious (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				der-jan am 10.05.2009 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 10.05.2009 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau so. 10€  oder gebraucht  

Amazon Deal der Woche: Codename: Panzers - Cold War für unter 30€

Läuft die Aktion eigentlich immer bis Sonntagabends?^^


----------



## ziegenbock (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				noxious am 10.05.2009 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Amazon Deal der Woche: Codename: Panzers - Cold War für unter 30€
> 
> Läuft die Aktion eigentlich immer bis Sonntagabends?^^



ja, der deal der woche läuft immer bis sonntag abend.


----------



## Solon25 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Für diesen Monat bleibt es in der Pyramide bei "Splinter Cell Complete".

Bereits für den 15.06. gelistet:

*F.E.A.R.
Ice Age 2*


----------



## SteveatMC (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Solon25 am 12.05.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> F.E.A.R.



War das nicht bei F.E.A.R.2 kostenlos dabei? :-o


----------



## crackajack (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				SteveatMC am 12.05.2009 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> War das nicht bei F.E.A.R.2 kostenlos dabei? :-o


Nur in der Special Edition.


----------



## mkay87 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Bei der polnischen PC-Zeitschrift CD-Action ist zurzeit Speedball Tournament 2 drin. Soweit nix spektakuläres 
Auf deren Website kann man allerdings einen Key für das Spiel an seine E-Mail-Adresse schicken lassen, welchen man dann einfach in Steam aktivieren kann.
Also wer das Spiel noch nicht hat, sollte zugreifen, solange noch genügend Keys vorhanden sind (ist ja immerhin umsonst) 

Hier noch der Link:
http://www.cdaction.pl/seriale/speedball_2

Eine portugiesische Zeitschrift hatte letztes Jahr auch so eine Promotion Aktion, da gabs dann Dark Messiah kostenlos.


----------



## dab2212 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				mkay87 am 13.05.2009 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der polnischen PC-Zeitschrift CD-Action ist zurzeit Speedball Tournament 2 drin. Soweit nix spektakuläres
> Auf deren Website kann man allerdings einen Key für das Spiel an seine E-Mail-Adresse schicken lassen, welchen man dann einfach in Steam aktivieren kann.
> Also wer das Spiel noch nicht hat, sollte zugreifen, solange noch genügend Keys vorhanden sind (ist ja immerhin umsonst)
> 
> ...




Und wie aktiviere ich das dann unter STEAM? Der Key den ich bekommen habe enthält einen Punkt, den kann man bei Steam in der Aktivierung nicht eingeben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Shadow_Man am 09.04.2009 08:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 14.Mai in der Classic Version:
> *Mass Effect* für 16,99 €.
> 
> Und *FIFA 09* soll es ab 14.Mai laut Amazon auch in der Classic Version für 18,97€ geben.



Neben diesen gibt es auch noch folgende Spiele jetzt in der EA Classic Version:

*Battlefield 2142* (19,95€)
*Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars* (19,97€)
*Command & Conquer Kane's Rache* (18,97)
*Need for Speed Undercover* (19,95€)
*Mercenaries 2: World In Flames* (19,97€)
*Medal of Honor Airborne* (19,97€)
*Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde Anthology*  (19,95€)
*Fussball Manager 08* (19,95€)


----------



## Solon25 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Der Mönchengladbacher Games Publisher rondomedia vertreibt ab dem *27.05.2009* die *World in Conflict – UNCUT EDITION* (USK: Keine Jugendfreigabe) sowie die *World in Conflict USK16-Fassung* im Rahmen der Ubisoft-Exclusives-Reihe für je nur 15,99 Euro.


----------



## Solon25 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Neuankündigung für den 15.06. in der Pyramide und somit nach F.E.A.R. das zweite Spiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit den Händlern bei play.com?
Wollte mir Max Payne und Far Cry dort bestellen, da die es aber selbst nicht mehr verkaufen muss ich auf die PlayTrade-Verkäufer da zurückgreifen. Scheint ja quasi wie der Amazon Marketplace zu sein.
Liefern die auch innerhalb der EU versandkostenfrei wie play.com selbst? Da steht zwar bei allen Free Delivery, aber keine Ahnung ob das in dem Fall vielleicht nur für U.K. gilt.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Exar-K am 04.06.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit den Händlern bei play.com?
> Wollte mir Max Payne und Far Cry dort bestellen, da die es aber selbst nicht mehr verkaufen muss ich auf die PlayTrade-Verkäufer da zurückgreifen. Scheint ja quasi wie der Amazon Marketplace zu sein.
> Liefern die auch innerhalb der EU versandkostenfrei wie play.com selbst? Da steht zwar bei allen Free Delivery, aber keine Ahnung ob das in dem Fall vielleicht nur für U.K. gilt.



Hab bisher einige ältere Spiele, DVDs und CDs, sowohl neu, als auch gebraucht über PlayTrade gekauft und nie ein Problem gehabt.
Der Preis ist tatsächlich bereits inklusive der Versandkosten, auch nach Deutschland.

Man muss aber zwingend auf Euro wechseln, denn nicht alle PlayTrade-Anbieter liefern auch nach DE, alle die nach der Umstellung von Pfund auf Euro noch überbleiben, die liefern eben auch hier her.

Lies dir aber die Kommentare der Anbieter durch, manchmal können ein paar Cent den Unterschied zwischen neu und gebrauchte CD ohne Hülle ausmachen.  

Interessant kann auch sein, wenn ein Anbieter aus UK sendet, dann gibt es nicht das Problem mit den €22 Steuerfrei, wie bei Play direkt.


----------



## Exar-K (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ah danke, nun weiß ich bescheid. Allerdings wollte ich aber eh nur Neuware kaufen und keinen Gebrauchtkram.



			
				Weird_Sheep am 04.06.2009 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant kann auch sein, wenn ein Anbieter aus UK sendet, dann gibt es nicht das Problem mit den €22 Steuerfrei, wie bei Play direkt.


Was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Exar-K am 04.06.2009 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah danke, nun weiß ich bescheid. Allerdings wollte ich aber eh nur Neuware kaufen und keinen Gebrauchtkram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Play residiert auf der Kanalinsel Jersey, die zwar zu Großbritannien gehört, aber nicht zur EU. Daher ist jeder Einkauf bei Play ein Import in die EU und der ist nur bis €22,paargequeschte Steuerfrei, danach kommt es, wenn die Lieferung geprüft wird, zur Nachzahlung der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, was irgendwas (dank eingerechneter Mehrwertsteuer) von etwa 21% entspricht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Schnäppchen für DS-Zocker:

*Play.com (Kreditkarte notwendig)*
GTA Chinatown Wars für 13€


*Bitte beachten:*


> Zahlunsmöglichkeiten, Versandkosten, Lieferzeit und ggf. Zollgefahr (Liste der Shops im Startposting)


----------



## Exar-K (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Dawn of War 2 bei Amazon für 17,95€.

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001K90LTA


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Exar-K am 09.06.2009 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Dawn of War 2 bei Amazon für 17,95€.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001K90LTA



Wie kommt's, dass das jetzt schon so billig ist? Hat sich das so übel verkauft?   :-o


----------



## Solon25 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Pyramide ab 15.07. u.a.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und *"Die Kunst des Mordens"*


----------



## Horus21 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Wer sich noch eine PS3 Konsole kaufen möchte, der sollte mal bei Otto schauen.

http://www.otto.de/PS3-Set-Sony-Com...S&Modul_ALL_FILTER=&pagesize=&FromSearch=true

Da sind gleich 2 Controller  und 2 Spiele dabei und wer möchte, der kann sich das noch in Raten staffeln. Das ganze für 399,99. Ich finde das ist ein echt nettes Einsteiger Angebot.

Viele Grüße

Horus21


----------



## SirWinston (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Battleforge bei Amazon UK für  £6.79
Bei Interesse schnell sein. Da spielt scheibar gerade wer mit den Preisen. War vor ein paar Minuten noch £1.84

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-...dp/B001RTS3FW/ref=pd_ts_zgc_vg_h__676427011_7


----------



## crackajack (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				SirWinston am 24.06.2009 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Battleforge bei Amazon UK für  £6.79
> Bei Interesse schnell sein. Da spielt scheibar gerade wer mit den Preisen. War vor ein paar Minuten noch £1.84
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-...dp/B001RTS3FW/ref=pd_ts_zgc_vg_h__676427011_7


Der günstigste Anbieter verlangt 1,84. Wird aber nicht von amazon selber zu dem Preis verkauft.
Wobei mehrere Angebote unter 10 drin sind.



Warhammer 40k Anthology gäbs bei play.com für 6,49€ (samt Versand)
http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/1720523/Warhammer-40000-Dawn-Of-War-Anthology/Product.html

oder

CoH Anthology für 19,49€ inkl.
http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/9351525/Company-Of-Heroes-Anthology/Product.html


----------



## Solon25 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Neue *DSA: Drakensang* Version zu 19,99€ in normaler DVD Hülle im Handel.

Ausstattung:

1 wendbares Mini Poster, 82 Seitiges Handbuch, Optional zu installieren -DSA Basisregelwerk (Hardcover Ausgabe) als PDF, Hörprobe vom DSA Hörspiel.

_Version 1.0_

Hab mir Patch 1.10, 1.11 und den High-Res Texturen Patch (1,7GB) runtergeladen. Löppt gut


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				SirWinston am 24.06.2009 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Battleforge bei Amazon UK für  £6.79
> Bei Interesse schnell sein. Da spielt scheibar gerade wer mit den Preisen. War vor ein paar Minuten noch £1.84
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-...dp/B001RTS3FW/ref=pd_ts_zgc_vg_h__676427011_7



Beim Thema Battleforge könnte ich mir echt in den Hintern beißen    Hab damals zum Release 40 Euro dafür bezahlt, später gab's das dann für 30 Euro und dann sogar in einer Free-Version. Hätte man das nur vorher gewusst.


----------



## agvoter (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Shadow_Man am 30.06.2009 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> SirWinston am 24.06.2009 10:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab's zwar damals zum Release kostenlos bekommen, kann dich aber trotzdem gut verstehen.


----------



## Solon25 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Oha, Pyramiden Update ab 15.07.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu auch noch *Silent Hunter 4 Gold*


----------



## golani79 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Solon25 am 30.06.2009 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> *Silent Hunter 4 Gold*



Ah cool - glaub, da werd ich zuschlagen. Hab zwar die normale Pyramidenversion schon, aber die U-Boat Missions fehlen mir noch.


----------



## ziegenbock (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Solon25 am 30.06.2009 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, Pyramiden Update ab 15.07.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, das ging aber schnell mit james bond. da werde ich wohl zuschlagen, mehr ist das spiel wegen der kurzen spielzeit auch nicht wert.


----------



## crackajack (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				ziegenbock am 01.07.2009 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> oh, das ging aber schnell mit james bond. da werde ich wohl zuschlagen, mehr ist das spiel wegen der kurzen spielzeit auch nicht wert.


Ich weiß nicht mal zu dem Preis ob ich mir das antun will.
Ich hätte ja gerne nach über zehn Jahren Bond-Abstinenz- Goldeneye zuletzt- endlich wieder ein Spiel mit dem populärsten Geheimagenten, aber die Demo konnte nicht überzeugen, Tests genauso nicht, sodass ich nicht weiß ob ich mir das nicht doch lieber verkneifen soll und weiter warten.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Für 10 Euro werde ich wohl zuschlagen. Die Wii-Version war ja damals optisch richtig fies, aber spielerisch bekommt man eben einen halbwegs unterhaltsamen und standardisierten 0815-Shooter geliefert, der unter einer extrem kurzen Spielzeit leidet. Die UVP von 60 Euro für die PC-Version (!) war mir damals maßlos übertrieben. 10 Euro sind hingegen mehr oder minder fair. Die Packung wird sich gut in meinem 007-Schrein machen. 

Verglichen mit GoldenEye 64 ist der Shooter natürlich Dreck auf der Windschutzscheibe, aber immerhin leicht mit einem feuchten Lappen zu entfernen.

BTW: Das Spiel kommt erst am 15.08.2009, nicht am 15.07. in die Pyramide.

Regards, eX!


----------



## dab2212 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Bei Play.com (Kreditkarte notwendig) sind zur Zeit

Dead Space für 12,99€,

Mount & Blade für 11,99€,

und 

The Last Remnant für 12,99€

zu haben.


----------



## Solon25 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Diesmal hab ich auf's Datum geschaut 

Ab 15.07. in der Pyramide

*Sins of a Solar Empire!!!*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Heute bei *Kaufland* in der Wühlkiste für *2,99€* gesehen (und gekauft): *Vollgas* in der LucasArts Classic-Edition. 

SSA


----------



## Kaeksch (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 14.07.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute bei *Kaufland* in der Wühlkiste für *2,99€* gesehen (und gekauft): *Vollgas* in der LucasArts Classic-Edition.
> 
> SSA



Da gibts auch für 2,99€ Shadowgrounds Survivor und Space Siege.


----------



## ziegenbock (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				Kaeksch am 14.07.2009 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 14.07.2009 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war gestern auch im kaufland. für je 2,99 neben space siege noch king kong (das spiel) und universe at war mitgenommen.


----------



## RoninX87 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Bei Redcoon.de gibt es momentan Modern Warfare für 26€.....
Aber das beste: man kann sein Alter neuerdings online durch seine Bankkonto-Daten
verifizieren lassen und man muss  zu den freien Versandkosten auch keine 5€ extra
für ''eigenhändig'' bezahlen, ich hoffe das setzt sich bald auch bei Amazon durch!


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Zum Thema PS3 kaufen:

Media Markt hat im Moment eine Aktion, dass wenn man fünf BR Titel für ~15 EUR kauft, die PS3 für 299 EUR 'dazu' kaufen kann.

Natürlich ist es ein Lockangebot, sollte klar sein ... aber wenn man sich eh eine PS3 auch als BR Player kaufen möchte und bei den BRs von Media Markt die Filme findet, die man eh haben will, dann sollte man zuschlagen.


----------



## SirWinston (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Steam hat dies Wochenende ein Angebot für Casual Gamer.
Zur Eröffnung der neuen Family Games Sparte gibt es dort das Mumbo Jumbo Complete Pack
incl. der ganzen Luxor und 7 Wonders Titel für 19,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Deal der Woche bei Amazon für PC ist übrigens ArmA 2 für 29,97€: http://www.amazon.de/HMH-Hamburger-...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470499793&pf_rd_i=301052


----------



## Provyder (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				RoninX87 am 16.07.2009 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Redcoon.de gibt es momentan Modern Warfare für 26€.....
> Aber das beste: man kann sein Alter neuerdings online durch seine Bankkonto-Daten
> verifizieren lassen und man muss  zu den freien Versandkosten auch keine 5€ extra
> für ''eigenhändig'' bezahlen, ich hoffe das setzt sich bald auch bei Amazon durch!



Cool, bei Steam kostet es immer noch doppelt so viel 

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## svd (9. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Lang hab ich drauf gewartet, aber wer Adventures mag, bekommt um knapp 20€ mit der
Adventure Collection 3, "The Journey Never Ends", die vielleicht schönsten Adventures ihrer Zeit.

Nichts für Sammler von Erstausgaben, aber wer damit leben kann, erhält in einem hübschen, schlanken
Karton eine DVD mit "The Longest Journey" und dessen Nachfolger "Dreamfall - The Longest Journey".

Beide Adventures sind aus spielerischer Sicht nicht allzu herausfordernd, erzählen aber eine schöne/spannende Geschichte, mit sympathischen Charakteren und stimmigen Setting.

_The Longest Journey_: Ab und zu schwarzer Humor, witzige Dialoge, liegt hier leider nur in der komplett deutsch vertonten Version vor. Wie üblich in deutschen Lokalisierungen, erreicht die Dramatik höchstens das Niveau einer Folge der Ninja Turtles. Vor allem wenn mit verstellten Stimmen gesprochen wird.

Wie oft, werden Computerspiele bei uns wie Kinderhörspielkassetten behandelt und qualitativ nicht auf der Stufe von Fernsehserien oder gar Filmen vertont. Sechs, setzen!

Einziger Lichtblick, die hervorragenden "Stephanie Kindermann" als "April Ryan", die einzige Figur, deren Sprachausgabe ich nicht bewusst weggeklickt habe. 

_
Dreamfall_: Der Nachfolger hat den Sprung in die dritte Dimension gemacht. Wer mit der hakeligen Steuerung und der manchmal nervigen Kamera zurecht kommt, spielt das, zumindest mir bekannte, visuell schönste Adventure aller Zeiten. (Viele Ego-Shooter sehen nicht annähernd so gut aus...)

Die wunderschöne Optik macht Backtracking in den Leveln erträglich (Simon3D, anyone?), schlägt sich dafür leider in der Größe, besser Kleinheit, der Areale nieder (Vampire Bloodlines, anyone?). Der Ladebildschirm nervt auf Dauer (ich will ein SSD...)

Des Englischen mächtige Spieler genießen die wirklich perfekte Sprachausgabe im O-Ton (Sorry, Stephie), die jeder einzelnen Figur, bis hin zum unbedeutensten Statisten, glaubhaft Leben einhaucht.

Im Deutschen versaut, mir persönlich, schon die, wie gewohnt oberlehrerhaft klingende, "Marion von Stengel" (Pamela Anderson, Lara Croft (AUTSCH! Das verzeih ich euch nie!)) die Lust an der Muttersprache...


----------



## agvoter (17. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Die Crysis Collector's Edition für nur 9,97: http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Arts-GmbH-Special-Edition/dp/B000VMSLXU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Die EA-Classics Version kostet dagegen 20€.


----------



## golani79 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Oha, für €9,97 müsste man ja glatt zuschlagen


----------



## BlackDead (17. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Bei Amazon darf man aber nicht die Zusatzgebühr bei ab 18 Titel vergessen sind ca. 5€.


----------



## golani79 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Die Zusatzgebühr gilt aber glaub ich nur für Deutschland oder?

Habe bis jetzt noch nie was drauflegen müssen bei FSK 18 Artikeln (wohne in Österreich)


----------



## BlackDead (17. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Gilt nur in Deutschland, Österreicher bleiben  verschont.


----------



## crackajack (17. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Die 5€ ergeben sich wegen der persönlichen Postzustellung, das gibt es nur für D-land.
Bei nur 10 ist es aber nicht versandkostenfrei. Irgendwas müsste man dazunehmen.


----------



## golani79 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Hehe - bin schon am Stöbern


----------



## Solon25 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Na endlich  *Ab 15.09*. in der Pyramide:

_1. TES: Oblivion zu 10€
2. TES: Oblivion-Shivering Islands zu 10€
_


----------



## Teslatier (23. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

In der aktuellen CBS: GT Legends und Rise of nations. Hab mir dummerweise nur die 3€ Variante mit GT Legends geholt. Erst später gesehen, dass es auch eine für 5€ gibt mit beiden Spielen.

In der nächsten (ab 2. Sep.): Die Gilde 2 Gold.

Ist das immer noch so verbugt, oder kann man es halbwegs spielen?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

*Warnung vor der Version von „FEAR“ aus der Softwarepyramide.*

Das ist ja mal die Höhe! Um die Version installieren zu können, benötigt man einen Key. Dieser wird aber nicht mitgeliefert, sondern muss unter Angabe der E-Mail-Adresse vom Publisher bezogen werden. Die Höhe ist, dass auf der Packung NICHTS davon steht, und man erst beim Öffnen des Jewel-Case darauf aufmerksamgemacht wird, wo man den Key bekommt. Jetzt wird man sogar schon bei den Ramschversionen der PC-Spiele „beschissen“, bzw. hinters Licht geführt, weil schlicht entsprechende Angaben auf der Packung fehlen. 

Das Spiel geht zurück, und eine entsprechend aussagekräftige Beschwerdemail an die Pyramide wurde auch verschickt. Nicht mit mir.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Ricco2001 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Danke für die Warnung, das Spiel wollte ich mir eigentlich kaufen. Aber du hast schon recht, das ist wirklich keine "Gängelung" mehr sondern echter Beschiss!!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Ricco2001 schrieb:


> Danke für die Warnung, das Spiel wollte ich mir eigentlich kaufen. Aber du hast schon recht, das ist wirklich keine "Gängelung" mehr sondern echter Beschiss!!


Einfach eine 1-mal Email-Adresse benutzen oder eine eigene Spam-Mail-Adresse einrichten - so mach ichs immer.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (29. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ricco2001 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Danke
> ...


Und wenn du den Key irgendwann nicht mehr findest und natürlich auch keinen Zugang zu deiner 1-mal-E-Mail-Adresse mehr hast? Dann kannst du das Spiel wegwerfen. 

Es geht ums Prinzip. Kann doch wohl nicht sein, dass ich mir ein Spiel kaufe und es nicht spielen kann, weil ich erst E-Mail-Kontakt mit dem Publisher aufnehmen muss! Wofür soll denn das gut sein? Da muss man ja
schon froh sein, dass man den Key nicht unter Vorlage des Personalausweises, Abgabe von Fingerabdrücken und Netzhautscan vor Ort abholen muss. Frechheit³. 

SSA


----------



## agvoter (29. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ab dem 15.10 gibt es bei der Pyramide folgende Titel:


- Heroes of Might & Magic 5 - Gold Edition (also die Vollversion mit den beiden Add-Ons)
- Drakensang   
- Lego Indiana Jones
- Company of Heroes - Gold Edition (NUR mit dem Add-On "Opposing Fronts", wer beide Add-Ons plus Vollversion will, hier gucken)

Ab dem 15.9 gibt es bei der Pyramide folgende Titel:

- Die Patrizier Handels Box (beinhaltet "Patrizier 2 Gold", "Vermeer 2" und "Darkstar One")
- Turok
- Medieval 2 - Gold Edition (mit Expansion-Pack "Kingdoms")
- Star Wars: Empire at War - Gold Edition (mit dem Add-On "Forces of Corruption")

Außerdem bietet EA in Zusammenarbeit mit der Software Pyramide ab dem 15.10 die beiden folgenden Titel an:

- Half Life 2 - Orange Box (natürlich nur per Steam installierbar)
- Fifa Manager 08

Alle genannten Spiele kosten 10€.


----------



## Teslatier (29. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



agvoter schrieb:


> Außerdem bietet EA in Zusammenarbeit mit der Software Pyramide ab dem 15.10 die beiden folgenden Titel an:
> 
> - Half Life 2 - Orange Box (natürlich nur per Steam installierbar)
> 
> Alle genannten Spiele kosten 10€.


   Was? Die Orange Box für 10€?


----------



## Boesor (29. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



agvoter schrieb:


> Ab dem 15.10 gibt es bei der Pyramide folgende Titel:
> 
> - Fifa Manager 08
> 
> Alle genannten Spiele kosten 10€.


Ui, einen neuen Fm könnte ich mal wieder gebrauchen. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## noxious (30. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 29.08.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > > Danke für die Warnung, das Spiel wollte ich mir eigentlich kaufen. Aber du hast schon recht, das ist wirklich keine "Gängelung" mehr sondern echter Beschiss!!
> >
> >
> > Einfach eine 1-mal Email-Adresse benutzen oder eine eigene Spam-Mail-Adresse einrichten - so mach ichs immer.
> ...


Wenn du so ein Mensch bist kannst du dir den Key auf einen Zettel schreiben, den schiebst du dann vor das Cover und dann geht er auch nicht verloren  

Ich finde es eher schlimm, da man als Käufer von Gebrauchtspielen, selbst, wenn alles dabei ist (Packung, DVD, Mini-Anleitung), nicht sicher sein kann, dass der Key auch dabei ist.


----------



## agvoter (30. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Teslatier schrieb:


> agvoter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Außerdem bietet EA in Zusammenarbeit mit der Software Pyramide ab dem 15.10 die beiden folgenden Titel an:
> ...


Siehe hier: http://www.software-pyramide.com/produktdetails.asp?web=6&art=42018

Find ich wirklich klasse, dass EA da mit der Software Pyramide kooperiert. Ich bin schon auf die nächsten Titel gespannt.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (30. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Teslatier schrieb:


> agvoter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Außerdem bietet EA in Zusammenarbeit mit der Software Pyramide ab dem 15.10 die beiden folgenden Titel an:
> ...


----------



## TheGameMC (30. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



The_Linux_Pinguin schrieb:


> Teslatier schrieb:
> 
> 
> > agvoter schrieb:
> ...


   Also wer bei 10€ für die Orange Box nicht zugreift, ist wirklich selber Schuld. Eigentlich alle Spiele aus der Box gehören zu meinen Lieblingsspielen und wenn man dann auch noch keine der Spiele hat, ist der Preis ja echt der Obherhammer. Man bekommt mit Half Life 2 + beide Episoden einen extrem guten Egoshooter, der sich grafisch auch heute noch sehen lassen kann, mit Team Fortress 2 einen super Multiplayerspaß (erst heute wieder gezockt XD ), der endlich mal auch auf Teamplay beruht und dann noch mein Lieblingsspiel der Sammlung: Portal. Selten so gelacht. Schon dreimal durchgespielt, und es ist jedes Mal genial und was erfrischend neues!


----------



## Teslatier (30. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



The_Linux_Pinguin schrieb:


> Teslatier schrieb:
> 
> 
> > agvoter schrieb:
> ...


Ich muss mir das auf jeden Fall auch merken. Da ich EP 1+2 noch nicht habe und für nen 10er auch noch TF2 und Portal dazubekomme, find ich das echt genial!  Freu mich aber vor allem auf Team Fortress 2. Bin schon so hibbelig.


----------



## noxious (30. August 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Teslatier schrieb:


> Ich muss mir das auf jeden Fall auch merken. Da ich EP 1+2 noch nicht habe und für nen 10er auch noch TF2 und Portal dazubekomme, find ich das echt genial!  Freu mich aber vor allem auf Team Fortress 2. Bin schon so hibbelig.


   Ach HF2 und EP 1 sind da auchnoch mit drin   
Dann muss man es ja kaufen. (Ich hab bisher kein einziges HL gespielt^^)


----------



## SirWinston (2. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Über Stardocks (Glactic Civ II/Sins of a Solar Empire) Downloadportal impulsedriven.com gibt es derzeit ein paar ganz nette Angebote. Unter anderem Dawn of Discovery (die englische Fassung von Anno 1404) für $24,99 oder umgerechnet knapp 18€ und Sacred 2 für $19,99 bzw. knapp 14€.


----------



## crackajack (2. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



TheGameMC schrieb:


> Also wer bei 10€ für die Orange Box nicht zugreift, ist wirklich selber Schuld.


   Oder ist konsequenter Steamverweigerer.
Der Preis war ja seit Release dieser umfangreichen, abwechslungsreichen, quasi-Spielesammlung schon in Ordnung.


----------



## SirWinston (9. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ab 10.09.09. zum 10 jährigen Jubiläum unter anderem Devinity Ego Draconis und Anno 1404 für  je 29€
in allen Saturn Märkten in Hamburg.


----------



## BlackDead (11. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Braid gibt es jetzt für 5€ bei Steam.<br /> Absolute Kaufempfehlung von mir.   <br /> Ich stehe zwar sonst nicht auf den digitalen Vertrieb aber dieses Spielist es auf alle Fälle wert.


----------



## moskitoo (11. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

[quote uid="8154458" unm="BlackDead"]Braid gibt es jetzt für 5€ bei Steam.<br /> Absolute Kaufempfehlung von mir.   <br /> Ich stehe zwar sonst nicht auf den digitalen Vertrieb aber dieses Spielist es auf alle Fälle wert.[/quote]   
Absolut! Braid ist einfach nur super gut. Wer es nicht kennt unbedingt kaufen!


----------



## ziegenbock (13. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

[quote uid="8154810" unm="moskitoo"][quote uid="8154458" unm="BlackDead"]Braid gibt es jetzt für 5€ bei Steam.<br /> Absolute Kaufempfehlung von mir.   <br /> Ich stehe zwar sonst nicht auf den digitalen Vertrieb aber dieses Spielist es auf alle Fälle wert.[/quote]
Absolut! Braid ist einfach nur super gut. Wer es nicht kennt unbedingt kaufen!
[/quote]
hab ich gemacht. die 4,49€ sind gut investiertes geld. es hat bei mir etwas gedauert, bis ich das mit der zeit verstanden habe, aber wenn man es weiß, ist es genial. und erst die musik. ein wahnsinn.


----------



## herzblume (14. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



> Hab grad geschaut was es  _neues gibt_ . Starkes Line Up mit unter anderem _Black Mirror, Deus Ex-IW, Thief DS, Hitman Contracts und Max Payne-2_. hab einige nocht nicht


Die *Goldgames*-Reihe finde ich aber auch nicht zu verachten:

www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

*Vorbestellung Resident Evil PC*
Für 23,50€ bei Play.com (Kreditkarte erforderlich. Lieferzeit 7 bis 14 Tage)


----------



## PcOnly (14. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



> *Vorbestellung Resident Evil PC*
> Für 23,50€ bei Play.com  (Kreditkarte erforderlich. Lieferzeit 7 bis 14 Tage)


 ~19,22€    
http://www.zavvi.co.uk/zavvi/10048612.product?affil=BUYAT


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

[quote uid="8165546" unm="PcOnly"] ~19,22€    
http://www.zavvi.co.uk/zavvi/10048612.product?affil=BUYAT[/quote]   
Nicht ganz. Da kommt noch 0,99Pfund Porto drauf. Aber ist dann mit 20,34 trotzdem noch ne Ecke günstiger. Nur wenn schon, dann richtig.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

*Zavvi.co.uk* (Kreditkarte notwendig)
PES 2010 für 21€


----------



## SteveatMC (18. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

World in Conflict Uncut bei Amazon für 6,90

 http://www.amazon.de/World-in-Conflict-Uncut-DVD-ROM/dp/B000V2SFHM/ref=wl_itt_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=IKMUBFY2AW4CW&colid=3J8LE1LAFB9H4


----------



## crackajack (18. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



SteveatMC schrieb:


> World in Conflict Uncut bei Amazon für 6,90
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/World-in-Conflict-Uncut-DVD-ROM/dp/B000V2SFHM/ref=wl_itt_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=IKMUBFY2AW4CW&colid=3J8LE1LAFB9H4


Ist aber "nur" ein Marketplace-Angebot. Bei allen (bieten mehrere für rund 7€ an) +3€Versand.

    Kostet im Libro übrigens auch schon länger soviel.
 Ich würde ja dringend zur Fassung inkl. Addon raten, aber wer auf die toll eingewobene russische Kampagne verzichten kann, bekommt mit dem Grundspiel auch was feines.


----------



## SteveatMC (19. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



crackajack schrieb:


> Ist aber "nur" ein Marketplace-Angebot. Bei allen (bieten mehrere für rund 7€ an) +3€Versand.


 
 Ah, das hatte ich nicht gesehen, danke! Bestellt habe ich es allerdings auch nicht.  



> Kostet im Libro übrigens auch schon länger soviel.
> Ich würde ja dringend zur Fassung inkl. Addon raten, aber wer auf die toll eingewobene russische Kampagne verzichten kann, bekommt mit dem Grundspiel auch was feines.


 
 Wie viel kostet es inkl. Addon? :-o


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

ich schätze mal, dass das nur ein regionales sonderangebot ist:

*drakensang* und *rise of legends* für je *5 €* im karstadt saarbrücken.


----------



## agvoter (19. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Amazons Deal der Woche:

 Red Faction: Guerilla (PC, Xbox 360, PS3) für 29,97€ (die Jugendschutzgebühr nicht mit eingerechnet).


----------



## noxious (19. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



SteveatMC schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet es inkl. Addon? :-o


   24€
 http://www.amazon.de/World-in-Conflict-Complete-Edition/dp/B001QU605W/ref=pd_cp_vg_2

 Aber zusaätzlich der ab18-Versand. Also lieber im Laden kaufen^^
 In dem Fall wäre es evtl. sogar günstiger jeweils Spiel und Addon einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## sandman2003 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

beim saturn in bochum in der innenstadt gibts 20 % auf cds, games und dvds uneingeschränkt



 gruß


----------



## Teslatier (28. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



sandman2003 schrieb:


> beim saturn in bochum in der innenstadt gibts 20 % auf cds, games und dvds uneingeschränkt
> 
> 
> 
> gruß


   Hier in Berlin auch. Scheint wohl überall so zu sein.


----------



## Boesor (29. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

So isses, 20% auf alles (außer Tiernahrung)


----------



## SteveatMC (29. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Boesor schrieb:


> So isses, 20% auf alles (außer Tiernahrung)


 Aber auch nur noch bis morgen! (laut Werbung) :-o


----------



## Boesor (29. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



SteveatMC schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So isses, 20% auf alles (außer Tiernahrung)
> ...


 genau.
 Ich war gerade da, schöne Pleite. Tropico 3 war ausverkauft (Gutes Zeichen für den Entwickler!) und Batman war sogar mit 20% Rabatt teurer als bei amazon.

 naja, 2 Staffeln "Hör mal wer da hämmert" tuns auch!


----------



## SteveatMC (30. September 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Boesor schrieb:


> ... und Batman war sogar mit 20% Rabatt teurer als bei amazon.


 
 Ich habe mir Saturn bei Spielen und CDs/DVDs mittlerweile "abgewöhnt". Schlichtweg, weil Saturn selbst bei 20%-Aktionen immer noch teuer ist. Mag die Dame in der Werbung behaupten, was sie will... MM aus der Metrogruppe ist dabei etwas günstiger.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

*The Incredible Machine Mega Pack*
(Kreditkarte oder PayPal notwendig – *Download ohne DRM* / -Beschränkungen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Beinhaltet:*
The Even More Incredible Machine (includes The Incredible Machine with new puzzles)
The Incredible Machine 3 (Windows compatibly
The Incredible Machine 2 with new interface and enhanced graphics)
Return of the Incredible Machine Contraptions
The Incredible Machine - Even More Contraptions
 Zum Kauf af gog.com (für $9,99, entspricht ca. 6,86€)


----------



## agvoter (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Argh...als ich gerade auf der Website der Software Pyramide nochmal das Erscheinungsdatum der Orange Box herausfinden wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass das Spiel anscheinend aus dem Sortiment genommen wurde. Zumindest steht unter "Was gibt's demnächst?" nur noch der Fifa Manager 08   

http://www.software-pyramide.d...


----------



## noxious (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ich hatte mir das extra in einem Tab stehen gelassen, damit ich immer daran erinnert werde.
 Irgendwann kam nurnoch die Hauptseite und ich dachte es wäre jetzt nichtmehr "demnächst" sondern schon erhältlich.
 Aber in der Spieleliste stehts ja auch nicht....


----------



## LordMephisto (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

MLB 2k9 bei Amazon. 2,97€

 http://www.amazon.de/2K-Sports-Major-League-Baseball/dp/B0027BOXJ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1255186257&sr=8-1


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



agvoter schrieb:


> Argh...als ich gerade auf der Website der Software Pyramide nochmal das Erscheinungsdatum der Orange Box herausfinden wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass das Spiel anscheinend aus dem Sortiment genommen wurde. Zumindest steht unter "Was gibt's demnächst?" nur noch der Fifa Manager 08
> 
> http://www.software-pyramide.d...


 
 Ich hab mal eine Mail hingeschickt. Hatte mich doch schon so gefreut.


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Ich hab mir gestern Oblivion geholt (10€ aus der Softwarepyramide). 
 Problem:
 Komischerweise hatte mein Laufwerk Probleme mit dem Spiel. Ich musste feststellen, dass das Problem durch das Dateisystem auf der DVD verursacht wurde. Normalerweise haben doch DVD's bzw. Spiele generell CDFS-Dateisystem, aber die DVD hatte ein ganz anderes. Autorun funktionierte nicht und im Explorer wurde zwar gesagt, was das für eine DVD sei aber der ganze Inhalt, also Ordner und Co wurden nicht angezeigt.
 Beim Versuch das Spiel zu installieren gab es nur eine Fehlermeldung, dass es eben keine Win32 Anwendung sei 
  Bei meinem Vater hat das Spiel aber komischerweise funktioniert... Vielleicht kann mir einer nen Tipp geben, auch wenn mein Post nicht ganz zum Thread passt


----------



## fiumpf (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Agent-Smith-7 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Vater hat das Spiel aber komischerweise funktioniert... Vielleicht kann mir einer nen Tipp geben,


   Bei deinem Vater auf dem PC ein Image machen und dann auf deinem PC von diesem Image aus installieren. Sollte funktionieren (wenn die DVD nicht kopiergeschützt ist).


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

In den Spielemagazinen sind diesen Monat folgende Vollversionen drin:

 PC Games 11/09 - Spellforce 2

 PC Action 12/09 (ab 14.10) - Legend - Hand of God

 Gamestar 11/09 -  Warlords Battlecry 3 & Runaway 2

 CBS 11/09 - Jack Keane, Blazing Angels & Battle for Wesnoth
 In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe 12/09 im November, welches 10 Jahre Jubiläumsausgabe wird, sollen Tomb Raider Legend, Fahrenheit und World of Warcraft (!) als Vollversion dabei sein.


----------



## ziegenbock (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe 12/09 im November, welches 10 Jahre Jubiläumsausgabe wird, sollen Tomb Raider Legend, Fahrenheit und *World of Warcraft (!)* als Vollversion dabei sein.


 mit 30 tagen kostenlos spielen? 

 ich werde wohl wegen fahrenheit zuschlagen. wollte ich schon immer mal haben.


----------



## Kevin1965 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Divinity II Collector`s Edition für schlappe 26,97 Euro bei Amazon:

 http://www.amazon.de/Divinity-II-Ego-Draconis-Collectors/dp/B0023ZJMP4/ref=amb_link_85014013_4?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1MMQKN112JYTHAPR75Y8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=473163533&pf_rd_i=301052


----------



## Ricco2001 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Gestern durch Zufall entdeckt. D2D (Direct to drive) ist 5 Jahre alt geworden und bietet diese Woche z.B. AR 3, AR3 der Aufstand und Mirrors Edge für jeweils 5 Pfund (um die 5 €) zum download an.  Habe mir diese 3 Spiele gestern geholt, 15€ find ich echt günstig, zumal allein Mirrors Edge bei Steam oder Gamesload 15€ kostet.

 Komplette Liste der Spiele für 5 Pfund hier:

http://www.direct2drive.co.uk/... 

 [edit] Nur noch heute (12.10.09!)


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



The_Linux_Pinguin schrieb:


> agvoter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Argh...als ich gerade auf der Website der Software Pyramide nochmal das Erscheinungsdatum der Orange Box herausfinden wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass das Spiel anscheinend aus dem Sortiment genommen wurde. Zumindest steht unter "Was gibt's demnächst?" nur noch der Fifa Manager 08
> ...


 
 HL2 wird es wohl auf die Schnelle nicht geben... 

 Antwort von SP:


> ja, das ist wahr, der Artikel wird nicht mehr auf der Seite angezeigt. Wir bedauern sehr, dass wir den Titel ersatzlos aus unserem Sortiment streichen mussten, allerdings geschah dies auf Wunsch von unserem Lieferanten.


----------



## Teslatier (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



The_Linux_Pinguin schrieb:


> The_Linux_Pinguin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > agvoter schrieb:
> ...


   Diese Schweine. Jetzt muss ich es mir wohl für 20€ kaufen. Nen Ersatztermin gibts wohl nicht.


----------



## agvoter (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Noch mal zur Erinnerung:

 Morgen erscheinen folgende Titel als Pyramiden-Version für 10€:

 - Heroes of Might & Magic 5 - Gold Edition (also die Vollversion mit den beiden Add-Ons)
 - Drakensang    
 - Lego Indiana Jones
 - Company of Heroes - Gold Edition (NUR mit dem Add-On "Opposing Fronts", wer beide Add-Ons plus Vollversion will, hier  gucken)
*- Unreal Tournament 3 NEU*

 Außerdem bietet EA in Zusammenarbeit mit der Software Pyramide ab dem 15.10 die beiden folgenden Titel an:



Spoiler



- Half Life 2 - Orange Box (natürlich nur per Steam installierbar)


  
 - Fifa Manager 08

 Das Sortiment für den 15.11 sieht momentan wie folgt aus:

 - Rainbow Six Vegas 2 (10€)
 - Atlantis Quest (3€)


----------



## xMANIACx (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Bei Steam gibt es momentan Saints Row 2  für nur 5€

 MfG,
 xMANIACx


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



agvoter schrieb:


> - Heroes of Might & Magic 5 - Gold Edition (also die Vollversion mit den beiden Add-Ons)


 
 das überleg ich mir mal.
 blickt man da auch als nixkönner relativ schnell durch bzw kann erfolge feiern?
 ich hab mal irgendne demo ausprobiert - da hab ich nur bahnhof verstanden, hab mich allerdings auch nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt.




> - Drakensang


 
 das lag hier -wie gesagt- schon für 5 € rum.


----------



## Teslatier (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



agvoter schrieb:


> Außerdem bietet EA in Zusammenarbeit mit der Software Pyramide ab dem 15.10 die beiden folgenden Titel an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Das wurde doch kurz vorher gestrichen. Und bei Steam.com gibts das leider auch nicht wenigstens online für 10€ zu kaufen. Ich hatte aber eine leise Ahnung, dass die vor Veröffentlichung noch nen Rückzieher machen...


----------



## noxious (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Bei Amazon gibts seit Montag eine Jubiläumsaktion:
 Jeden Tag ein Sonderangebot (oder Mehrere):
http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm..._rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=473659893&pf_rd_i=207816031


----------



## Zapped (31. Oktober 2009)

*Team Fortress 2 für 2,50 €*

Bei Steam gibt es Team Fortress 2 für 2,50 € (aber wohl nur für bis zum 2.ten November)

Team Fortress Haunted Halloween Special


----------



## Teslatier (13. November 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



agvoter schrieb:


> Das Sortiment für den 15.11 sieht momentan wie folgt aus:
> 
> - Rainbow Six Vegas 2 (10€)
> - Atlantis Quest (3€)


 *Zusätzlich erscheinen am 15.11.

  - *Gothic 3 - Götterdämmerung
  - Die Siedler 2 - Die nächste Generation Gold Edition (wird gekauft)
  - Civilization 4 Complete (wohl auch)
  - Das Vermächtnis - Testament of Sin


*Ab 15.12.:*

  - Empire Earth - Ultimate Edition (überleg ich mir)


----------



## Kreon (13. November 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Gerade bei Steam entdeckt:

 Overlord: 1,50 Euro
 Overlord 2: 7,50 Euro
 Overlord complete (mit Rising Hell): 8,75 Euro!


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Teslatier schrieb:


> *Ab 15.12.:*
> 
> - Empire Earth - Ultimate Edition (überleg ich mir)


 
 laut pyramiden seite mit usk18- einstufung.   
 wieso denn das? 

 zu deiner überlegung würd ich fast sagen, dass empire earth 2 eigentlich genügt.
 teil 1 ist dann doch schon ziemlich alt und teil 3 mehr oder weniger verhunzt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
 teil 2 war hingegen richtig toll, hat mir sehr gut gefallen. 
 ok - 10 €....


----------



## Teslatier (18. November 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Bonkic schrieb:


> Teslatier schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Ab 15.12.:*
> ...


   Und es sind sogar alle Add-Ons dabei. Wenn das mal kein Grund is...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. November 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Bonkic schrieb:


> Teslatier schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Ab 15.12.:*
> ...


   Weil EE 3 2007 ne USK 18-Einstufung bekommen hat.


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Teslatier schrieb:
> ...


 
 im ernst?
 wusst ich gar nicht. 
 für besondere blutrünstigkeit war ee dann doch eigentlich nicht bekannt.
 na ja, mir solls egal sein.


----------



## BlackDead (19. November 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Steam Weekend Deal
*Frontlines: Fuel of War* für 2,50 €


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. November 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

*GoG.com (Good old Games) – Wochenendangebot (Downloadspiele OHNE DRM!)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Siedler 2 (Gold Edition) und Siedler Heritage of Kings (dt. Erbe der Könige) für zusammen 6,70 € oder einzeln je 4,70€ - Spielsprache: ENGLISH!

Zum Angebot auf gog.com


----------



## Solon25 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*



Agent-Smith-7 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern Oblivion geholt (10€ aus der Softwarepyramide).
> Problem:
> Komischerweise hatte mein Laufwerk Probleme mit dem Spiel. Ich musste feststellen, dass das Problem durch das Dateisystem auf der DVD verursacht wurde. Normalerweise haben doch DVD's bzw. Spiele generell CDFS-Dateisystem, aber die DVD hatte ein ganz anderes. Autorun funktionierte nicht und im Explorer wurde zwar gesagt, was das für eine DVD sei aber der ganze Inhalt, also Ordner und Co wurden nicht angezeigt.
> Beim Versuch das Spiel zu installieren gab es nur eine Fehlermeldung, dass es eben keine Win32 Anwendung sei
> Bei meinem Vater hat das Spiel aber komischerweise funktioniert... Vielleicht kann mir einer nen Tipp geben, auch wenn mein Post nicht ganz zum Thread passt


 Zwar spät, aber ich hatte das Problem heute auch. Gestern installiert und süchtigerweise 7 Std. am Stück gespielt 

 Heute DVD ins LW... nichts.. nada... niente... es wollte nicht starten. Mein Einfall (für Vista) der der richtige war _Systemsteuerung/ Hardware und Sound/ Automatische Wiedergabe_. Dort ist zwar oben der Haken drin alles automatisch wiederzugeben, ich habe aber trotzdem noch bei _"Software&Spiele"_ die Option _"Ausführen oder abspielen"_ eingestellt und mit OK unten bestätigt. Fertig, löppt wieder


----------



## docsnyder08 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

Bei Amazon gibt´s gerade in deren Adventskalenderaktion


_Dragon Age: Origins_
     (PC) nur *34,97
     EUR*
 
_Warhammer 40,000 - Dawn of War II_  (PC) nur *19,97
     EUR*


----------



## radinger (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget €*

aktuell bei Steam:

 Medieval 2: Total War um *2,49 €!*

 CS: Source um 5 €


----------



## Mamooki (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

das ist jetzt nicht die schnäppchenpyramide, aber trotzdem interessant:

 ich habe gerade bei amazon etwas aufgestöbert: da gibt es einen
 media-adventskalender - jeden tag mit einem game zu 1/3 - 1/2 günstiger
 als normalerweise..!! ..und das angebot ist nicht schlecht.
 leider kann man immer nur einsehen, welches game
 gerade im moment vergünstigt ist *gnarf* 

 heute gibt es machinarium im angebot... das kommt mir wie gerufen, das wollte ich eh haben *chrchr*

 http://www.amazon.de/Media-Osternest/b/ref=amb_link_85492373_2?ie=UTF8&node=207816031&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=ilm&pf_rd_r=0KB0PRN34NPEATQFY2X5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=477149933&pf_rd_i=207816031


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



Mamooki schrieb:


> das ist jetzt nicht die schnäppchenpyramide, aber trotzdem interessant:
> 
> ich habe gerade bei amazon etwas aufgestöbert: da gibt es einen
> media-adventskalender - jeden tag mit einem game zu 1/3 - 1/2 günstiger
> ...


 
 ich bin auch kein ausgewiesener freund von downloadversionen, aber machiarium (+ extras) gibts auf der herstellerseite für gerade mal 10 $, also ca. 1/3 des amazon-preises.


----------



## Mamooki (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

ja, das ist auch so ein weihnachtsangebot auf der seite von machinarium, gell? ^^ 
 da kann man echt nicht meckern.

 aber ganz ehrlich: wenn es für mich ist, will ich das spiel auch nachher im regal stehen haben und unter den weihnachtsbaum mag ich keinen download "legen" .... nenn mich altmodisch


----------



## Zapped (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Weekend Deal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Torchlight für 7,99€


----------



## BlackDead (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Steam hat mit seinen Holiday Seal begonnen und es gibt ein paar nette Angebote.
 z.b. GTA 4 für 7,50€ und Braid für 2,25€
http://store.steampowered.com/


----------



## docsnyder08 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Star Wars Jedi Knight Collection     
 für 9,49 


 http://store.steampowered.com/sub/2103/


----------



## Bonkic (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



BlackDead schrieb:


> Steam hat mit seinen Holiday Seal begonnen und es gibt ein paar nette Angebote.
> z.b. GTA 4 für 7,50€ und Braid für 2,25€
> http://store.steampowered.com/


 
 wow - steam ist echt super.
 da kauft man EINMAL was dort und schon geht GAR NIX.
 toll valve....


----------



## Weird_Sheep (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



BlackDead schrieb:


> Steam hat mit seinen Holiday Seal begonnen und es gibt ein paar nette Angebote.
> z.b. GTA 4 für 7,50€ und Braid für 2,25€
> http://store.steampowered.com/


 Audiosurf für €2,50. Wenn ich das noch nicht hätte, ich würds direkt kaufen.


----------



## RoninX87 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Im Xfire Store (de.xfire.com) gibt es momentan DAWN OF WAR II für 14,99€
  (digital download)   

 Und Demigod bei Impulse (impulsedriven.com) für knappe 20€


----------



## Teslatier (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Hab mir vorhin Battlefield 2 Complete (5€) und Audiosurf (2,50€) über Steam geholt. Hoffe ja, dass sie die Orange Box nochmal ordentlich reduzieren. 

 Bis morgen 18 Uhr gibts da:
LUMINES™ Base+Advance Pack 2,99€
Dragon Age: Origins 37,49€
Star Wars Premier Pack 22,99€
Prototype™ 24,99€
Universe at War: Earth Assault 2,49€
Torchlight 3,99€


----------



## Zapped (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Heute beim Steam Weihnachtsdeal:

Hearts of Iron III für 7,49€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dead Space für 6,79€
  [img src="http://cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/17470/capsule_231x87.jpg?t=1254347043[/img]
Zombie Driver für 2,24€
  [img src="http://cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/31410/capsule_231x87.jpg?t=1261096903[/img]


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Tropico 3 kostet diese Woche nur 24,97€ : www.amazon.de/Kalypso-Tropico-3/dp/B002CQTXEO/ref=amb_link_23644047_3


----------



## McDrake (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Bei Steam:
 Aliens Versus Predator Classic 2000 für 2.99€
_
 Aliens Versus Predator Classic 2000 enthält die Colonial Marine, Alien und Predator Kampagnen und einen fieberhaften Einzelspielermodus des ursprünglichen Spiels: Alien Versus Predator Gold Edition, die mit großem Lob im Jahre 2000 veröffentlicht wurde.
_


----------



## Ketchup33 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Tropico 3 kostet diese Woche nur 24,97€ : www.amazon.de/Kalypso-Tropico-3/dp/B002CQTXEO/ref=amb_link_23644047_3


 Hmm, wurde ja an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben, dass sich Tropico 3 schlecht verkauft. Da müssen Sie jetzt halt deutlich mit dem Preis runter. 24,97€ ist weit unter Listenpreis. 

 bye, Thomas


----------



## Ketchup33 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



RoninX87 schrieb:


> ................
> 
> Und Demigod bei Impulse (impulsedriven.com) für knappe 20€


 19,99€ ist mittlerweile die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung.

 bye, Thomas


----------



## docsnyder08 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

im heutigen Schnäppchentghread kann ich blöderweise nicht antworten....    

  aber hier passt es ja auch...

  Steam Weekend Deal 
http://store.steampowered.com/ 

  Company of Heroes 75% off

  heisst unter anderem (Einzelkäufe des Basisspiels und der Addons sind ebenfalls reduziert):

  die Gold Edition für 2,49 (!) Euronen, CoH Complete für 11,49


----------



## xMANIACx (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Moin,

 im Moment gibt es bei Steam als Midweek Madness Angebot das Spiel Psychonauts für nur 2€. 

 MfG,
 xMANIACx


----------



## Teslatier (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Gerade zugeschlagen: Freedom Force: Freedom Pack (FF + FF vs. 3rd Reich) 2,-€

 außerdem: Tropico 3 für 13,60€


----------



## Ketchup33 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



Teslatier schrieb:


> Gerade zugeschlagen: Freedom Force: Freedom Pack (FF + FF vs. 3rd Reich) 2,-€
> 
> außerdem: Tropico 3 für 13,60€


 Hmm, wäre vielleicht schön zu wissen, WO Du zugeschlagen hast.


----------



## Kreon (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



Ketchup33 schrieb:


> Teslatier schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gerade zugeschlagen: Freedom Force: Freedom Pack (FF + FF vs. 3rd Reich) 2,-€
> ...


 Hört sich nach Steam an
store.steampowered.com/sub/1662/


----------



## Teslatier (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



Kreon schrieb:


> Ketchup33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Teslatier schrieb:
> ...


   Ups. Ursprünglich wollte ich das in den Steam Weihnachtsdeal Thread schreiben.


----------



## Ketchup33 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



Teslatier schrieb:


> Kreon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ketchup33 schrieb:
> ...


 Das erklärt einiges. ........... Geistige Umnachtung im PCGames-Forum. ...


----------



## SirWinston (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Bei Amazon UK gibt es Dragon Age: Origins (PC) für £15.7.
 Weiß jemand, ob das multilingual ist?


----------



## SirWinston (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Bei Steam gibt es derzeit 66% auf Total War Spiele.
 Wenn man etwas tiefer gräbt, findet man zB das Medieval II Complete Pack für 3,39€


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

*Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2* für nur 25€ ( + 5€ Gebühr wegen persönlicher Übergabe USK18-Artikel) bei amazon!

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obid...


----------



## BlackDead (5. März 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Weekend Deal
 Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising für 7€.


----------



## Zapped (6. März 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



BlackDead schrieb:


> Weekend Deal
> Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising für 7€.


  Und? Kann man für den Preis da bedenkenlos zugreifen? 


 EDIT: Hat ja anscheindend nicht den besten Ruf 

forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php


----------



## BlackDead (6. März 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 für 20€
 http://www.amazon.de/Call-Duty-Modern-Warfare-Deutsch/dp/B002GHB32O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1267870401&sr=1-1
 Man muss aber noch die 5€ Zuschlag für die ab 18 Lieferung bedenken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Für alle, die sich für Two Worlds 2 interessieren sollten. Momentan kann man die Royal Edition für 45,90€ bei Amazon vorbestellen: www.amazon.de/Two-Worlds-II-Royal-Edition/dp/B000WL15WY/ref=amb_link_91564167_1 

  Das soll drin sein:

* INHALT *_*+++ der Royal  Edition +++*_ [*]25 cm große Dragon Queen Figur[*]72-seitiges Artbook[*]Bonus DVD[*]55-Blatt Kartenspiel[*]3 exklusive In-Game Items und eine exklusive Quest [*]Mouse-Pad
 [*]das Spiel inkl. Handbuch Wende-Poster der Antaloor Weltkarte


----------



## Exar-K (25. März 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Torchlight mal wieder als Weekend Deal bei Steam.
Kostenpunkt: 4€


----------



## RevolverOcelot (30. April 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Weeken Deal bei Steam 

Codemasters Racing Pack

Beinhaltet:

Dirt 2
Dirt
Fuel
Race Driver Grid
Toca Race Driver 3

Preis 16€

store.steampowered.com/sub/4060


----------



## Zapped (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

[STEAM] 

Nur Heute *IST VORBEI*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deus Ex: Game of the Year Edition
Deus Ex: Invisible War
(nur englisch)


für nur 4,98€

Link


----------



## Zapped (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

6 Monate nach dem "Weihnachtswahnsinn", macht Valve einen "Sommerausverkauf", vom 24. Juni bis 4 Juli gibt es für mehrere Spiele 24 Stunden fette Rabatte (z.T. bis 85, zusätzlich sind viele "Complete Packs" kräftig reduziert.

Link 

Die ersten Kandidaten sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für 12,50€


[img src="http://cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/240/header.jpg" alt="Counter-Strike: Source für 6,80€[/img]
für 6,80€


[img src="http://cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/subs/2464/header.jpg" alt="Overlord Complete Pack für 4,50€[/img]
für 4,50€

Leider nicht für deutsche
[img src="http://cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/subs/683/header.jpg" alt="Unreal Deal Pack[/img]
für $13.60

Die "Call ot Duty Collection" und die "Rockstar Collection" fehlen leider komplett.


Ich glaube die wollen mich wieder arm machen      


_fiumpfedit:_ Preis korrigiert.
_Zappededit: _danke


----------



## fiumpf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



Zapped schrieb:


> 6 Monate nach dem "Weihnachtswahnsinn" [...]
> Die ersten Kandidaten sind:


Killing Floor kostet nur noch 4,50 Euro.
http://www.pcaction.de/Steam-Summer-Sale-Mega-Rabatte-auf-mehr-als-500-Games/News/article/view/4712/


----------



## Party4Life (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



Zapped schrieb:


> Ich glaube die wollen mich wieder arm machen





Oh ja, mich auch 
Gestern bei Resident Evil 5 für 7 € und GTA 4: Episode from Liberty City für 15 € zugeschlagen.

Heute gibt es "Left 4 Dead 2" inkl. DLC für 10 € und "Star Wars: The Force Unleashed" für 7 €.


----------



## Kevin1965 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Mass Effect 2 und Mass Effect zusammen für 28,90Euro. Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_157368267_5?ie=UTF8&docId=1000421343&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=008PNTX3YP550970030Q&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=207178007&pf_rd_i=301052


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. September 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Die aktuellen Heftvollversionen der Spielemagazine (September):

*PC Games*:
- Two Worlds

*Gamestar*
- Fahrenheit
- Gothic 3

*Computer Bild Spiele*
- Rabbids go home
- Sins of a Solar Empire
- Gabelstabler Simulator 2009


----------



## thoner79 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

ab 15.9.10

*Software Pyramide:*
F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin 10€


*EA Value Games:*
Dead Space 10€


also ich werd sicher zuschlagen.......


----------



## mkay87 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Fear 2 ist geschnitten, also lieber nicht zuschlagen


----------



## LordSaddler (13. September 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Steam: Star Wars The Force Unleashed, heute für 7,50

Da ist LucasArts Week, jeden Tag ein anderes Game.


----------



## radinger (18. September 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Dieses Wochenende gibts bei *Steam* die Neuauflagen von

*Monkey Island 1 und 2* um zusammen *€ 7,50*


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



radinger schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende gibts bei *Steam* die Neuauflagen von
> 
> *Monkey Island 1 und 2* um zusammen *€ 7,50*



Gekauft und lässt sich nicht starten. Wer einen ältern Rechner oder eine Nichtonboardsoundkarte hat sollte die Finger von lassen  

Mal sehen was der Steamsupport sagt.


----------



## LordSaddler (19. September 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Zapped (19. September 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> radinger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dieses Wochenende gibts bei *Steam* die Neuauflagen von
> ...


 Hatte ich auch als ich es auf meinem XP2600 startem wollte (MI1), liegt wohl unter anderem daran (nach recherche im Forum) das dass Spiel bestimmte Befehlssätze des Prozessors brauch die ältere einfach nicht haben. Auf meinem Core2Duo läufts hingegen problemlos.

Bei StarWars Republic Commando ist es hingegen umgekehrt. Auf meinem neuen läufts nicht, auf dem alten XP2600 hingegen schon.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

In der Software Pyramide gibts demnächst als Low-Budget Versionen:

_Ab dem 5.November_ (so stehts zumindest bei Amazon):

*Star Wars - The Force Unleashed * für *8,99€*

_Ab dem 15. November_ für* je 10 Euro*:

*German Truck Simulator
Venetica
Lego Star Wars: Die komplette Saga
Civilization 4 Ultimate
GTA Trilogie
Empire Total War
*


----------



## Kreon (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



> > _Ab dem 15. November_ für* je 10 Euro*:
> > *Venetica*


[quote uid="8995447" unm="Shadow_Man"][/quote]
Danke für den Tipp, werde ich im Auge behalten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Hier mal die Heftvollversionen der aktuellen Spielemagazine im November:

_PC Games 11/2010_:
*
Desperados 2*

_Gamestar 12/2010_:

*Die Gilde 2 Gold*
*Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory*

_Computer Bild Spiele 12/2010_

*Gothic 3 + Götterdämmerung*
*The Westerner 2*
*Race 07*


----------



## Kevin1965 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Nur heute am 08.12.2010 im Amazon Weihnachtskalender

Metro 2033 für 4,97 Euro

http://www.amazon.de/THQ-Entertainment-GmbH-Metro-uncut/dp/B002WRY4C4/ref=br_lf_m_1000471843_1_7_img?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&pf_rd_p=220378767&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000471843&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0B7W4JD907SJP6A2AHGH


----------



## mkay87 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Man muss da aber stets noch 5€ Sonderversand dazuzahlen, also 10€ für das Spiel


----------



## thoner79 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*



mkay87 schrieb:


> Man muss da aber stets noch 5€ Sonderversand dazuzahlen, also 10€ für das Spiel


und deshalb kaufe ich definitiv keine "USK  ab 18" Spiele bei Amazon, egal wie günstig diese sind weil ich die 5€ einfach für ne absolute Frechheit halte und ich diese "Politik" nicht auch noch unterstütze......... 
Ist doch einfach ein Witz, wenn ich mehr Versand zahle, als das neue Spiel kostet......


----------



## Solon25 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

STALKER - Call of Pripyat 

Genremix

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. war einer der meisterwarteten Titel der Spielegeschichte. Nach Meinung vieler Kritiker definierte S.T.A.L.K.E.R. eine...... 

*15.01.2011
*Releasedatum

€ 10,00 

Ich finds ja absurd von _Marktkauf._ Letztes Jahr hatten sie groß bekannt gegeben keine AB18 Spiele mehr zu vertreiben und nu seh ich da "Venetica" immer noch nicht, aber F.E.A.R. 2 u.a. Ab 18 Titel


----------



## Solon25 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Aus gegebenem Anlass aktualisiere ich das hier mal  

*Ab 15.02. in der Pyramide

*_Borderlands_ 

und 

_Divinity II - Ego Draconis_


----------



## thoner79 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Ab 15.03.2011

10€
Mass Effect 1 [EA Value Games]
Black Mirror 2 [Software Pyramide] 

6,99€
Das Vermächtnis - Testament of Sin [Green Pepper]

Seit 15.02.2011

10€
Need for Speed Undercover [EA Value Games]
Battlefield 2142 [EA Value Games]
Battlefield 2 [EA Value Games]
Command & Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars [EA Value Games]
Command & Conquer 3 - Kanes Rache [EA Value Games]

6,99€
Bioshock 1 [Green Pepper] (falls es noch Leute gibt, die es nicht haben.....   )
Civilization 4 - Complete [Green Pepper] (Hauptspiel + Warlords + Beyond the Sword)
Civilization 4 - Colonization [Green Pepper]


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2011)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

*Ab. 31 März* wird es *Pro Evolution Soccer 2011  *in einer Classics Version geben und dort für PC nur *14,95€* kosten: http://www.demonews.de/Spiele/PES-2011/News/PES-2011-36552/


Und *ab 15.April* gibt es in der *Software Pyramide für 10 Euro:

Resident Evil 5
Bioshock 2
Napoleon - Total War

*


----------



## Muckimann (18. März 2011)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Metro 2033 bei Amazon für nur 9,99 €. Ich hab zugegriffen  
http://www.amazon.de/THQ-Entertainment-GmbH-Metro-uncut/dp/B002WRY4C4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300428821&sr=8-1


----------



## MisterSmith (18. März 2011)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Hallo, weiß jemand von euch ob bei Spielen von der Pyramide die Onlineaktivierung übernommen wurde/wird? Ich nehme mal an das bei Bioshock 2 diese dann immer noch enthalten sein wird?   

Habe schon relativ lang kein Spiel mehr von denen gekauft und davor nur Spiele die von Anfang an keine Aktivierung hatten.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2011)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Bei Gameware.at gibt es eine Wochenend-Aktion. Sie bieten dieses Wochenende die *Dragon Age 2 Signature Edition *für PC für *34,99€* an: http://www.gameware.at/


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2011)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Der Deal der Woche bei Amazon ist die *Gray Matter Collectors Edition*: http://www.amazon.de/dtp-entertainment-AG-Gray-Matter/dp/B003ZHIDL8/ref=sr_1_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1301929667&sr=1-1

Diese kostet momentan *24,95€ *und beinhaltet:


*Inhalte der Collector's Edition:*
Spiel im Steelbook-Case
Soundtrack zum Spiel auf separater CD (Score und Songs von Robert Holmes)
5 exklusive Postkarten mit Motiven und Artworks aus dem Spiel
„Gray Matter“-Spielkarten (Poker Deck)
Doppelseitiges Poster


----------



## svd (4. April 2011)

*AW: Software Pyramide - Starke neue Games zum Budget €*

Vorletzten Samstag (26.03.) war ich in Wien beim Saturn.

Die Collector's Editionen (!) von "*Splinter Cell: Conviction*" und "*James Cameron's Avatar*" 
wurden dort stapelweise für 15EUR, bzw. 14EUR verramscht.

Keine Ahnung, ob auch andere Filialen ihre Lagerbestände loswerden wollen.

Mist, hätte Conviction mitnehmen sollen. Werde mal in Salzburg schauen...

edit: Nö, Ist nur in Wien auf der Mariahilferstraße so. Blöd.


----------



## Kerkilabro (7. April 2011)

*AW: Lagerabverkauf?*

Für Singleplayer Spiele ist die Pyramide echt genial. Sollte aber der Focus auf Multiplayer liegen so würde ich die Finger davon lassen! Tote Server, Von hackern/cheatern überfüllte Server. Wird ein hacker/cheater mal gebannt ==> scheiß drauf, Cdkey kostet eh nur 5€ dann wird weiter gehacked/gecheated! Traurig sowas


----------



## Solon25 (1. Mai 2011)

*AWchnäppchen*

Pyramide hat ab 15.05.

Metro 2033
Tropico 3
TES: Oblivion GotY Edition
Dawn of War II

Bei EA bis zum 02.05. alle Shooterspiele -30%

Z.B. BF: BC 2 13,99€
BF: BC 2 Vietnam 9,09€
Medal of Honor 13,99€


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Mai 2011)

*AWchnäppchen*

Heft-Vollversion auf der aktuellen Computer Bild Spiele: *Splinter Cell Double Agent*

Die Demo fand ich jetzt nicht so berauschend, aber werde mir diese Ausgabe vielleicht trotzdem kaufen um es irgendwann mal zu spielen.


----------



## svd (4. Mai 2011)

*AWchnäppchen*



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Heft-Vollversion auf der aktuellen Computer Bild Spiele: *Splinter Cell Double Agent*
> 
> Die Demo fand ich jetzt nicht so berauschend, aber werde mir diese Ausgabe vielleicht trotzdem kaufen um es irgendwann mal zu spielen.


Oh, nicht vergessen, da gibt's in der Software Pyramide aber auch die "Splinter Cell Complete" (bzw. SC 1-4) Box für 10€.
(Ohne lästiges Heft mit, für mich, schwer nachvollziehbaren Testnoten. Support, Installations- und Ladezeiten mit einbeziehen? Hallo?  )

Ich überleg jedes Mal, ob ich sie kaufen soll. Schleichspiele liegen mir aber überhaupt nicht.
Es wären aber, auf einen Schlag, gleich 4 Spiele zum "Sammeln" und "irgendwann" mal spielen...


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Mai 2011)

*AWchnäppchen*

@svd
Die anderen Teile habe ich schon und auf Verpackungen lege ich keinen besonders großen Wert.   

Edit: Fast vergessen, danke dir natürlich trotzdem für den Hinweis!


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2011)

*AWchnäppchen*

Deal der Woche bei Amazon ist *NBA 2k11. *Da kostet die PC Version z.B. momentan* 11,97 €*.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Mai 2011)

*AWchnäppchen*

Bei Amazon läuft gerade eine Blitzangebot-Aktion. Da gibts noch bis 21 Uhr *Operation Flashpoint Red River für 14,97 €, *falls jemand interesse hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Mai 2011)

*AWchnäppchen*

Bei Amazon läuft grad eine neue Blitzangebot-Aktion, diesmal *Crysis 2 für 24,97 €*: http://www.amazon.de/games-pc-videospiele-zubeh%C3%B6r-hardware/b/ref=sa_menu_cvg2?ie=UTF8&node=301052

Ob man da allerdings noch irgendeine "ab 18 Gebühr" draufzahlen muss, das weiß ich leider nicht.


Bei Gameware.at kostet die englische Version von *Bioshock 2* momentan *4,50€*: http://www.gameware.at/info/space/Bioshock+2


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2011)

*AWchnäppchen*

Falls sich jemand für die Sims interessiert. *Die Sims: Mittelalter* kostet bei Amazon momentan nur *19,97 €*: http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Arts-Die-Sims-Mittelalter/dp/B003RWS6CM/ref=zg_bs_301129_15


----------



## shirib (28. Mai 2011)

*AWchnäppchen*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand für die Sims interessiert. *Die Sims: Mittelalter* kostet bei Amazon momentan nur *19,97 €*: http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Arts-Die-Sims-Mittelalter/dp/B003RWS6CM/ref=zg_bs_301129_15


Dazu sollte man eventuell aber wissen das es absolut nichts mit der restlichen Sims Reihe zu tun hat. Aber für alle diejenigen die Die Sims: Mittelalter gerne besitzen wollen ist das natürlich ein gutes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2011)

*AWchnäppchen*

Die Heftvollversionen in diesem Monat (bisher):

PC Games 06/2011:
Knights of the temple
(in der Extended ist dann noch der Witcher Film dabei)

PC Action 06/2011:
Rome: Total War + Barbarian Invasion

Gamestar 07/2011:
King of Kings 3
Dawn of War Complete Edition (Allerdings nur als Download-Code für Gamesload)
Deus Ex Invisible War (XL Ausgabe)

Computer Bild Spiele 07/2011
Medieval 2: Total War Gold Edition (Hauptspiel + Addon Kingdoms)
Goin` Downtown
Kaspersky Security Suite CBE 11
Deutschland spielt (sind irgendwelche Wimmelbild-Spiele)

(in der nächsten Ausgabe im Juli dann, soll Torchlight als Vollversion dabei sein)


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. Juni 2011)

zavvi.com hat gerade Portal 2 für £13.85 im Angebot.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (2. Juli 2011)

GamersGate hat noch bis Dienstag Hearts of Iron 3 und das Add-On Semper Fi für je 6€ im Angebot.


----------



## TippEx95 (4. Juli 2011)

Falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt:

Steam hat vom 30.6. bis zum 10.7. die sogenannte *Steam Summer Camp Sale* Aktion am laufen. Es gibt jeden Tag 12 Spiele 50% - 80% reduziert. Es sind viele Top-Titel dabei, habe gestern *Bioshock 2* für 5€ und Battlefield *Bad Company 2 Complete Pack* für 10€ bekommen.

Heute (bis 19:00) unter anderem reduziert:
*AC Brotherhood* - 50%
*Kane&Lynch 2* - 75%
*Two Worlds 2 *- 66%
*Sniper Ghost Warrior* - 75%
*CoD MW2* - 50%

The Steam Summer Camp Sale

Passend zu den reduzierten Spielen gibt es täglich wechselnde Aufgaben mit denen man sich Tickets verdienen kann durch die man exklusive Missionen/Ausrüstung/Maps für viele Spiele freischalten kann. Zusätzlich nimmt man pro Ticket einmal an einer Verlosung Teil.


----------



## Brunhilde22 (6. Juli 2011)

Das sind wirklich Schnäppchen, ich war mal im Steuerparadies Zypern zu Besuch bei Bekannten, dort kosteten DVDs und PC Games mindestens 50% mehr als in Deutschland, ganz zu schweigen von den Konsolen selbst eine WII kostete dort über 300 Euro und das ist ga rnicht so lange her gewesen, knapp 1 1/2 jahre.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juli 2011)

Die Vollversionen der Spielemagazine im Juli:


PC Games 07/2011:
Company of Heroes

Gamestar 08/2011:
Enemy Engaged 2
Universe at War (XL Ausgabe)

Computer-Bild-Spiele 08/2011:
Torchlight
World in Conflict
Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Juli 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Computer-Bild-Spiele 08/2011:
> Torchlight


 Obwohl ich die Demo von Torchlight nicht mal zu Ende gespielt habe, mir der Grafikstil überhaupt nicht zusagt und dazu noch nach ca. 10 Sekunden keinen Sound mehr hatte, habe ich das Gefühl ich müsste die CBS wegen dem Spiel kaufen.


----------



## thoner79 (10. Juli 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Vollversionen der Spielemagazine im Juli:
> 
> 
> PC Games 07/2011:
> ...


 
Danke für die Übersicht, jetzt brauch ich wenigstens nicht wieder auf die entsprechenden Seiten gehen und ne "gefühlte" Stunde suchen....
ich würde mal sagen, da hat CBS diesen Monat wohl die Nase vorn.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2011)

Die Vollversionen der Spielemagazine im August:

PC Games 08/2011:
Nail´d
Arma-2-Free

Gamestar 09/2011:
Martial Empires
Titan Quest (XL)
Runes of Magic (XL)

Computer-Bild-Spiele 09/2011:
Tomb Raider Underworld
100 Gratis Spiele (Das sind Spiele wie Warmonger, Warsow usw.)

(Im nächsten Monat dann soll Tropico 3 als Vollversion dabei sein)


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Arma-2-Free


 
Taugt das was? Ich zocke gerade Flashpoint Dragon Rising und das Spiel ist schlechter als Schlecht. Ne Alternative käme da gerade recht - bis Battlefield 3 dauerts noch etwas


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Taugt das was? Ich zocke gerade Flashpoint Dragon Rising und das Spiel ist schlechter als Schlecht. Ne Alternative käme da gerade recht - bis Battlefield 3 dauerts noch etwas


 
Es ist der komplette Multiplayerpart des ArmA 2 Hauptspiels. Nur ohne Mods und den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen.
Den gibts übrigens auch einfach zum runterladen, dafür brauchst das Heft nicht extra kaufen  
Hier der Link: Arma 2 free - Arma 2 Official Website

Dort siehst auch eine Auflistung was du im Vergleich zum "gekauften Hauptspiel" alles nutzen kannst.

Das Schöne dabei ist: Die User der Free-Variante können auch mit den Käufern von ArmA 2 zusammen spielen. Das geht.


----------



## MisterSmith (3. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Taugt das was? Ich zocke gerade Flashpoint Dragon Rising und das Spiel ist schlechter als Schlecht. Ne Alternative käme da gerade recht - bis Battlefield 3 dauerts noch etwas


Gibt es dieses Arma 2 Free nicht auch als Download, ich meine hier auf PCGames gab es eine News dazu. Nebenbei, die Demo zu Dragon Rising wollte ich nicht mal zu Ende spielen...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. August 2011)

Hab mir gestern die *Brothers In Arms - Trilogy* um *4,99 €* bei *Libro *in Österreich geschossen. 
Weiß allerdings nicht obs nur in diesem einen Markt (Klagenfurt) so billig war oder bei allen Libros.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. August 2011)

Bei gameware.at gibt es an diesem Wochenende die *Assassins Creed Brotherhood Day 1 Edition* für *19,90€*: Klick

Weiß jemand wie der Kopierschutz bei diesem Spiel ist? Hat das auch diesen ätzenden Ubisoft-Launcher und muss man da auch immer online sein?
Wenn nicht, wäre das für mich ein attraktives Angebot und ich würde wohl bei dem Preis zuschlagen.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei gameware.at gibt es an diesem Wochenende die *Assassins Creed Brotherhood Day 1 Edition* für *19,90€*: Klick
> 
> Weiß jemand wie der Kopierschutz bei diesem Spiel ist? Hat das auch diesen ätzenden Ubisoft-Launcher und muss man da auch immer online sein?
> Wenn nicht, wäre das für mich ein attraktives Angebot und ich würde wohl bei dem Preis zuschlagen.


Im Vergleich zum PS3 und XBox Cover, ist zumindest auf dem Cover der PC-Version rechts unten vermutlich der Satz mit der Voraussetzung für eine permanente Internetverbindung vorhanden.
Ich glaube bei AC2 wurde das später durch einen Patch leicht entschärft, man musste "nur" noch bei jedem Start des Spiels Online sein. 

Zu Brotherhood habe ich zumindest hier auf PCGames.de noch nichts gelesen, aber möglicherweise auch einfach übersehen. Ich würde versuchen nach Patchnotes zu dem Spiel zu suchen, bzw. den Pach herunterladen und nachschauen, falls möglich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. September 2011)

Die Heftvollversionen der Spielemagazine im September:

PC Games 09/2011
Sacred 2

Gamestar 10/2011
Mythos
Splinter Cell: Double Agent (XL)

Computer Bild Spiele 10/2011
Tropico 3
Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing
Spreng- und Abriss-Simulator 

(in der darauffolgenden Ausgabe soll Prince of Persia dabei sein. Das von 2008 mit dieser Comic-Grafik)


----------



## mkay87 (8. September 2011)

Greenmangaming hat wieder einen 20% Gutschein:



> Edit:
> Er lautet:
> GREEN-MANGA-MING1
> 
> ...


----------



## svd (17. September 2011)

Ein wenig mehr als eine Woche nach dem Release kostet "Call of Juarez: The Cartel (UK)" bei GameWare nur noch €19,99.

(Ist das Spiel wirklich so übel?  )

"Hunted: The Demon's Forge (UK)" kostet auch nur noch knapp €18. (Wenn's mal unter 15 rutscht, seh ich's mir sogar an.)


----------



## mkay87 (17. September 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Greenmangaming hat wieder einen 20% Gutschein:


 
Der Gutschein lautet dieses Mal:
WORLD-ATWAR-20PEC

Link zur Registrierung mit 5 Pfund Guthaben nach dem ersten Kauf

Der Gutschein gilt bis Montag.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Vollversionen der Spielemagazine im Oktober:

*PC Games 10/2011:*
Die Gilde 2 Renaissance

*Gamestar 11/2011:*
Die Siedler 2: Die nächste Generation
(XL) Titan Quest: Immortal Throne (ist nur das Addon von Titan Quest)

*Computer Bild Spiele 11/2011:*
Prince of Persia ( das aus dem Jahre 2008 )
Die Kunst des Mordens: Der Marionettenspieler
Dream Pinball 3D


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hat irgendwer gute Erfahrungen mit Der Gilde 2 Renaissance gemacht?  Wollte mir das damals (Nachdem ich schon Die Gilde 2 gekauft hatte) Nicht zum Vollpreis holen


----------



## Muckimann (11. Oktober 2011)

Metro 2033 für 2,50 €  (!!!) bei Steam
Gilt bis 17.10


----------



## Exar-K (11. Oktober 2011)

Muckimann schrieb:


> Metro 2033 für 2,50 €  (!!!) bei Steam
> Gilt bis 17.10


 Die THQ Woche läuft bis zum 17.
Metro ist ein Tagesangebot, das wohl nur bis heute 19 Uhr aktuell ist.


----------



## Muckimann (11. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, hab ich verwechselt


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2011)

Die Heftvollversionen der Spielemagazine im November:
*
PC Games 11/2011*
Wheelman
*
Gamestar 12/2011*
World in Conflict
Alter Ego
*
Computer Bild Spiele 12/2011*
Herr der Ringe Online
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Crash Time

(in der darauffolgenden Ausgabe soll Alpha Protocol als Vollversion dabei sein)


----------



## MisterSmith (3. November 2011)

Danke Shadow_Man.  
Das Spiel 'Alter Ego' hätte ich vielleicht sonst übersehen, werde mir das Heft mit dieser VV kaufen, da ich die Demo eigentlich ganz gut fand.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Danke Shadow_Man.
> Das Spiel 'Alter Ego' hätte ich vielleicht sonst übersehen, werde mir das Heft mit dieser VV kaufen, da ich die Demo eigentlich ganz gut fand.


 
Gerne, ich werd das wie gesagt jeden Monat hier reinposten. Ich kauf' mir ja teilweise auch alle 3 Magazine, alleine um meine Spielesammlung zu erweitern  Allerdings hab ich dadurch auch manche Spiele schon mehrfach, ein World in Conflict z.B. jetzt schon 4-mal   Damals das Hauptspiel gekauft, dann später die Complete Edition und dann war es noch 2-mal als Heftvollversion dabei.  Ist aber auch ein klasse Spiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Heftvollversionen der Spielemagazine im November:
> *
> PC Games 11/2011*
> Wheelman
> ...


 
Cool. Alpha Protocol würde mich sehr interessieren, trotz nur überdurchschnittlicher Bewertungen.


----------



## Morwenth (8. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Cool. Alpha Protocol würde mich sehr interessieren, trotz nur überdurchschnittlicher Bewertungen.


 
Ist auch wirklich nich schlecht, nur leider etwas untergegangen - trotz des Agenten- und Spionagesettings.


----------



## TippEx95 (23. November 2011)

Weiß nicht, ob ihr es schon gemerkt habt, aber bei Steam ist wieder eine Sale Woche gestartet. Jeden Tag 10 Games extrem reduziert (so 50%-75.
Heute z.B. Risen und Portal 2 für je 10€


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2011)

portal 2 und ocrs must die + dlcs gesichert.
genau die 2 spiele, die ich haben wollte und das gleich am ersten tag.
wunderbar.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. November 2011)

Ab morgen ist drei Tage lang "Cyber Monday" bei Amazon.
Morgen werden schon einige interessante Games angeboten werden z.B. Deux Ex HR Limited Edition (ab 09:45), BF3, Rage (beide ab 17:00) Uncharted 3 (ab 15:15) etc.
Die Angebote sind jeweils Blitzangebote sie sind also nur eine kurze Zeit lang verfügbar und nur so lange der Vorrat reicht. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall reinzukucken 
Amazon Cyber Monday


----------



## Rabowke (28. November 2011)

Anno 2070 für 20 Pfund beim Mega Monday @ zavvi.com

Versandkosten betragen ein Pfund, der Versand kann aber etwas dauern ... kein vgl. zu Amazon o.ä.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2011)

Die aktuellen Heftvollversionen im Dezember:

*PC Games 12/2011
*Tom Clancy´s Hawx
*
Gamestar 01/2012 (XL Ausgabe mit 2 DVDs)*
Anno 1503
Venetica

*Computer-Bild-Spiele 01/2012*
Alpha Protocol
Wallace & Gromit: Urlaub unter Tage & Das Hundekomplott
Downtown Challenge

(in der nächsten Ausgabe sollen dann Rome: Total War (Gold Edition) & Winter Sports 2011 Go for Gold dabei sein.)


----------



## noxious (11. Dezember 2011)

Venetica!
Hab vor kurzem noch überlegt das zu kaufen


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2011)

Heute gibts bei Amazon die PC L.A. Noire Complete Edition für 27,97€: Klick


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Computer-Bild-Spiele 01/2012*
> Alpha Protocol


 Hab mir das Heft mit dem Spiel gekauft. Die "Version" in der CBS hat übrigens keinen Kopierschutz.
Als erstes konnte ich aus irgendeinem Grund die Bewegungsunschärfe nicht abstellen.
Was aber viel schlimmer war, war die unglaublich schlechte Maussteuerung.

Beides konnte ich mit Veränderungen in ini-Dateien korrigieren, vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Probleme.
Alpha Protocol Ein Spionage RPG [Tipp]: .ini Tweaks (PC) und weitere Spieletipps auf 4Players.de


Spoiler



1. Go to X:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\Alpha Protocol\APGame\Config &  open DefaultInput.ini file with a text editor. Set   bEnableMouseSmoothing=False in this file, save and close it.
2. Go to  X:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\Alpha Protocol\APGame\Config & open  APInput.ini file. Set all occurrences of bEnableMouseSmoothing variable  in this file (there should be 2) to bEnableMouseSmoothing=False
3. Go  to X:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\Alpha Protocol\APGame\Config & open  APEngine.ini file. Set the following values in appropriate sections
[Engine.GameEngine]
bSmoothFrameRate=FALSE
MinSmoothedFrameRate=1024
MaxSmoothedFrameRate=4096
[SystemSettings]
 UseVsync=False
4. Open X:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\Alpha  Protocol\APGame\Config and make all ini files in this folder read only  (note – after making these files read only, your changes from the in  game menu options may not get saved. If you need to change any settings  from the in game menu, it’s suggest that you do it before this step)


----------



## Kreon (16. Dezember 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Beides konnte ich mit Veränderungen in ini-Dateien korrigieren, vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Probleme.
> Alpha Protocol Ein Spionage RPG [Tipp]: .ini Tweaks (PC) und weitere Spieletipps auf 4Players.de
> 
> 
> ...



Thx, habs mir damals als Steamdeal gekauft und nach 10 Minuten aufgrund der fürchterlichen Maussteuerung wieder deinstalliert. Vielleicht wage ich mich jetzt mal über die Feiertage dran.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Dezember 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> Thx, habs mir damals als Steamdeal gekauft und nach 10 Minuten aufgrund der fürchterlichen Maussteuerung wieder deinstalliert. Vielleicht wage ich mich jetzt mal über die Feiertage dran.


 Hoffe es klappt. Ich habe übrigens nur 1., 2. und 4. in dem Spoiler übernommen und ich glaube die Min/MaxSmoothedFrameRate auf 20(Min.) bzw. 30(Max.) in der APEngine.ini gesetzt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Dezember 2011)

*Skyrim* kostet im Moment bei Amazon *nur 25 €*: Klick

Und* Airline Tycoon 2 für 15,97€*: Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2011)

Diese Woche gibt es *Alice: Madness Returns für 18,97€*: Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Januar 2012)

Die aktuellen Heftvollversionen im Januar:
*
PC Games 01/2012:*
Das schwarze Auge: Drakensang (Gold Edition)
Client: Dragon Soul

*Gamestar 02/2012**:*
Geheimakte 2
LOCO: Evolution (XL)
Dragon Soul (XL)*

Computer Bild Spiele 02/2012:
*Rome: Total War (Gold Edition)
Wintersports: Go for Gold 2011
Sam & Max (komplette Season 1)

(in der nächsten Ausgabe soll dann u.a. Venetica dabei sein, das hatten wir aber schon mal in der GS 01/2012)


----------



## Martinroessler (13. Januar 2012)

Ab 15.02.2012 gibt es in der Software Pyramide (ich liste hier mal nur die PC-Releases  ):

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction
Arcania: Gothic 4


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2012)

Seit heute gibt es die neue* PC Games *und die *Gamestar *im Handel:

Das sind die Heftvollversionen:*

PC Games 02/2012:*
King's Bounty Collection Gold Edition (Crossworlds & Armored Princess)

in der nächsten PCG soll Prince of Persia: Die vergessene Zeit dabei sein.


*Gamestar 03/2012:*
Silent Hunter 5 (Hinweis: Immer noch mit Ubilauncher!)
Vindictus (XL Ausgabe, Online Rollenspiel)

Die neue CBS gibt es nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2012)

*Computer Bild Spiele 03/2012:*
Venetica
Moorhuhn - Juwel der Finsternis
Wallace & Gromit - Lizenz zum Putten & Der Hummelfluch
Kaspersky Security Suite (Lizenz für 1 Jahr und 3 PCs)

(in der nächste Ausgabe ist dann The Whispered World dabei)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Computer Bild Spiele 03/2012:*
> Venetica
> Moorhuhn - Juwel der Finsternis
> Wallace & Gromit - Lizenz zum Putten & Der Hummelfluch
> ...



"The Whispered World" ?! Genial. Ein weiteres Top-Adventure, das mir noch fehlt.
Man muss schon sagen: Die Zeitschrift selbst ist der größe Mist, aber vernünftige Vollversionen liefert die CBS schon.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Computer Bild Spiele 03/2012:*
> Venetica
> Moorhuhn - Juwel der Finsternis
> Wallace & Gromit - Lizenz zum Putten & Der Hummelfluch
> ...


 
Außerdem sind auf der einen DVD (Silber DVD) auch noch 10 C64 Remakes dabei:

Boulder Remake (Originaltitel: Boulder Dash)
Box Runner 3
Freeroide Classic (Paradroid)
Hurrican (Turrican)
Implausible Mission (Impossible Mission)
Oolite (Elite 1985)
Pingus
Rolling Madness 3D (Marble Madness)
Ultimate Bruce Lee (Bruce Lee)
Uridium Remake


----------



## xMANIACx (5. Februar 2012)

Martinroessler schrieb:


> Ab 15.02.2012 gibt es in der Software Pyramide (ich liste hier mal nur die PC-Releases  ):
> 
> Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction
> Arcania: Gothic 4


 
Weiss zufällig jemand wie es mit dem Kopierschutz bei Splinter Cell Conviction gehandhabt wird? Ist der unverändert bei der Pyramidenversion oder wurde der entfernt/entschärt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2012)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Weiss zufällig jemand wie es mit dem Kopierschutz bei Splinter Cell Conviction gehandhabt wird? Ist der unverändert bei der Pyramidenversion oder wurde der entfernt/entschärt?


 
Ist wie bei Assassins Creed 2:
Hast du es installiert, zieht das Spiel aus dem Netz die aktuellsten Patches, auch jenen, der das Spiel offline-nutzbar macht.
Du musst höchstens zu jedem (!) Spielstart kurz online bleiben. Bist du dann im Start-Menu von SP:C, kannst du die Verbindung kappen und absolut offline spielen (solange bis du das Spiel verlässt.)

Finde damit kann man leben, darum habe ich mir sowohl AC2 als auch SP:C angeschafft.


----------



## Kreon (10. Februar 2012)

Bei Steam gibt es gerade Rage für 25 Euro. Ist diese Downloadversion inhaltsgleich mit der bei Amazon angebotenen Anarchy-Edition. Ich finde auf Steam dazu keine Angabe. Denn wenn dem so ist, wäre das ja ein gutes Schnäppchen, da Rage bei Ebay und Amazon auch nicht unter 25 Euro zu haben ist. Wäre schön, wenn das jemand innerhalb der nächsten 3 Stunden beantworten könnten


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Bei Steam gibt es gerade Rage für 25 Euro. Ist diese Downloadversion inhaltsgleich mit der bei Amazon angebotenen Anarchy-Edition. Ich finde auf Steam dazu keine Angabe. Denn wenn dem so ist, wäre das ja ein gutes Schnäppchen, da Rage bei Ebay und Amazon auch nicht unter 25 Euro zu haben ist. Wäre schön, wenn das jemand innerhalb der nächsten 3 Stunden beantworten könnten


 
Zu teuer. Die Anarchy AT-Laden-Version bekommt man schon für 19.99€: Rage uncut PEGI 18 jetzt garantiert unzensiert und günstig kaufen - gameware.at


----------



## Kreon (10. Februar 2012)

Ok, mit Versand auch nur 2 Euro billiger, aber immerhin. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Kreon (12. Februar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist wie bei Assassins Creed 2:
> Hast du es installiert, zieht das Spiel aus dem Netz die aktuellsten Patches, auch jenen, der das Spiel offline-nutzbar macht.
> Du musst höchstens zu jedem (!) Spielstart kurz online bleiben. Bist du dann im Start-Menu von SP:C, kannst du die Verbindung kappen und absolut offline spielen (solange bis du das Spiel verlässt.)


 
Ich habe gerade Splinter Cell in der Steam Version komplett offline gespielt. D. h. Steam war im offline Modus und das Up-play Ubisoft Gedöns auch.


----------



## Kreon (12. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Zu teuer. Die Anarchy AT-Laden-Version bekommt man schon für 19.99€: Rage uncut PEGI 18 jetzt garantiert unzensiert und günstig kaufen - gameware.at


 

Rage ist bei Zavvi jetzt schon ab 15 Euro zu haben (wenn man 2 nimmt) oder 15,95 als Einzelstück.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2012)

Die aktuellen Heftvollversionen im März:*

PC Games 03/2012:
*Prince of Persia - Die vergessene Zeit (mit Ubilauncher)

(in der nächsten Ausgabe soll dann die ArmA 2 Black Edition dabei sein)

*
Gamestar 04/2012 XL Ausgabe:*
Divinity 2: Ego Draconis

*Computer Bild Spiele 04/2012:*
The Whispered World
King Arthur (Steam-Account notwendig)
Full Pipe
Motorbike Challenge

Hitman Blood Money (ab 18 Downloadversion nach Altersnachweis *)

* Die CBS will jetzt in jedem Heft eine ab 18 Downloadversion dazu machen. Dabei muss man per E-Postbrief(!) einen Altersnachweis abwickeln, bekommt dann die Downloadlinks.

(in der Ausgabe darauf soll dann u.a. Disciples III dabei sein.)



Persönliche Meinung noch dazu: Generell finde ich es echt schade, dass man selbst jetzt für Heftvollversionen irgendwelche Accounts braucht. Das war nämlich immer die Stärke der Heftvollversionen, dass da jeglicher Kopierschutz immer komplett draußen war. Jetzt versuchen die Firmen aber auch darüber ihre Plattformen weiter zu verbreiten, wirklich sehr schade.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> King Arthur (Steam-Account notwendig)


Erstmal finde ich es hervorragend dass du das mit dem Steam-Account extra noch dazu schreibst, dafür  !


Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung noch dazu: Generell finde ich es echt schade, dass man selbst jetzt für Heftvollversionen irgendwelche Accounts braucht. Das war nämlich immer die Stärke der Heftvollversionen, dass da jeglicher Kopierschutz immer komplett draußen war. Jetzt versuchen die Firmen aber auch darüber ihre Plattformen weiter zu verbreiten, wirklich sehr schade.


 Ganz besonders bei der CBS, der Zeitschrift die Abwertungen vorgenommen hat, bei Spielen mit Steamzwang. Aber ich ahnte schon übles, als ich in einer der letzten Ausgaben, Seiten in der CBS gesehen habe die speziell auf Steam abzielten.

Eigentlich gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten; entweder ist bei den Leuten der CBS ein plötzlicher Sinneswandel was die Onlineregistrierung bei Spielen anbelangt eingetreten, oder sie wurden "überzeugt".

Egal was es war, schneller mehr Glaubwürdigkeit zu verlieren ist kaum noch möglich...

Aber in gewisser Weise muss ich trotz alledem die Spielezeitschriften etwas in Schutz nehmen. Es hängt bei den Heft-VV vermutlich auch von denen ab, die diese zur Verfügung stellen, ob es dann auch möglich ist diese ohne DRM anzubieten.

Was ich ihnen aber ankreide, dass es dann nicht auf dem Cover ersichtlich ist, von mir aus auch nur ein kleines Symbol(Modem, Router,..) egal was, Hauptsache irgendetwas!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2012)

Dachte erst ich hätte mich verlesen, als von der ComputerbildSpiele und "Hitman: Blood Money" die Rede war.
Einerseits ist es nicht schlecht, dass sich endlich mal eine Zeitschrift traut, FSK18-Titel ins Programm zu nehmen. Wenn es aber nur auf eine Download-Version hinausläuft, ist es für mich schon wieder uninteressant. Ohne Datenträger geht bei mir nix.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dachte erst ich hätte mich verlesen, als von der ComputerbildSpiele und "Hitman: Blood Money" die Rede war.
> Einerseits ist es nicht schlecht, dass sich endlich mal eine Zeitschrift traut, FSK18-Titel ins Programm zu nehmen. Wenn es aber nur auf eine Download-Version hinausläuft, ist es für mich schon wieder uninteressant. Ohne Datenträger geht bei mir nix.


 
Erstens das und zweitens musst Du einen Altersnachweis per E-Postbrief machen. Das heißt, du musst das Ganze erst bei der Post einrichten und so, nur um eine Vollversion zu spielen.  Das ist mit der Aufwand nicht wert, hoffe sie ändern das irgendwie.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Erstens das und zweitens musst Du einen Altersnachweis per E-Postbrief machen. Das heißt, du musst das Ganze erst bei der Post einrichten und so, nur um eine Vollversion zu spielen.  Das ist mit der Aufwand nicht wert, hoffe sie ändern das irgendwie.



Naja gut, die Postgeschichte wäre noch das kleinste Problem. Habe ich für Bestellungen bei buch.de extra gemacht, damit ich dort FSK18-Spiele versandkostenfrei bestellen kann. Aber du hast schon recht, der ganze Aufwand nur zum Zocken-Dürfen... Muss nicht sein.


----------



## svd (17. März 2012)

Wer seit dem wunderschönen, aber spielerisch drögen, "Assassin's Creed" einen Bogen um die AC Serie gemacht hat, bekommt eine günstige Gelegenheit, sich vor AC3 auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen.

Die *"Assassin's Creed Ezio Trilogie"* vereint die Spiele um den Herzens- und Knochenbrecher Ezio Auditore da Firenze in einem schicken Steelbook. 
Auf drei DVDs befinden sich also "*Assassin's Creed II*", "*AC: Brotherhood*" und das, gar nicht mal so alte, "*AC: Revelations*" im Kombipack für *nicht mal 50€*.
Anzumerken ist allerdings, dass es sich bei den Spielen jeweils um die "Basisversion" handelt, also, im Gegensatz zu den diversen Spezialeditionen, ohne jeglichen DLC daherkommt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2012)

Für Adventure-Freunde gibt es ab 23.März zwei Pakete:

*Adventure Collection 8* mit *15 Days*, *The Legend of Chrystal Valley* & *Ghost Pirates of Vooju Island*: Klick

*Adventure Collection 9* mit *Black Mirror 2*, *Hotel *und *Gray Matter*: Klick

Beide kosten je 16,99€

Außerdem erscheint an dem Tag ein *AAA Pack Volume 1* von THQ mit den Spielen: *Saints Row The Third*, *Red Faction Armageddon* und *Space Marine* für 49,99€:   Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2012)

Bei Gameware.at gibt's an diesem Wochenende die *AT-Version* von *Dead Island samt DLC Ryder White* für 17,50€: Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2012)

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2012* gibt's ab 29.März für 14,99 €: Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2012)

*Alan Wake* gibt's heute für 24,97€: Klick


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Alan Wake* gibt's heute für 24,97€: Klick



Nochmal 5 Euro weniger, und ich würde sofort zuschlagen.
Hach, wieder so ein Pech wie zuletzt bei "Assassins Creed: Revelations".

*entschuldigt sich für seinen Geiz, doch dieser ist nunmal angeboren*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2012)

Ehe ich es vergesse, hier auch ein Einkaufstipp von mir: "Crysis 2" für 12,95€.

Crysis 2 - online kaufen - buch.de online bestellen - buch.de

Müsst für den Versand von FSK18/USK18-Ware zwar erst das Postident-Prozedere bei der Deutschen Post hinter euch bringen, das ist aber nur einmalig. Danach kann man immer und so oft wie man will Unterhaltungs-Software für Erwachsene bestellen, ohne Extra-Kosten wie bei Amazon oder anderen Online-Shops.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2012)

Die neuen Heftvollversionen:

*PC Games 04/2012:*
ArmA 2: Black Edition

In der nächsten Ausgabe ist dann dabei:


Spoiler



Torchlight


*

Gamestar 05/2012:*
Heroes of Might and Magic 5: Gold Version (Downloadversion bei mcgame.com)
Race on (beinhaltet Race 07, Race on & STCC: The Game - Steam Account notwendig)

Die CBS erscheint nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## golani79 (29. März 2012)

Blöde Frage - aber in der Black Edition von ArmA 2 sind die Add-Ons nicht enthalten oder?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die neuen Heftvollversionen:
> 
> *PC Games 04/2012:*
> ArmA 2: Black Edition.


 
Wie stehts denn eigentlich im Moment um ArmA 2?
Ich hab mich damals beim Release eigentlich sehr dafür interessiert - aber nach den ersten Tests davon angesehen es zu kaufen.

Ist es denn jetzt spielbarer als damals - also ist die KI von Freund & Feind (duch Wände sehen) besser geworden?


----------



## MisterSmith (29. März 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wie stehts denn eigentlich im Moment um ArmA 2?
> Ich hab mich damals beim Release eigentlich sehr dafür interessiert - aber nach den ersten Tests davon angesehen es zu kaufen.
> 
> Ist es denn jetzt spielbarer als damals - also ist die KI von Freund & Feind (duch Wände sehen) besser geworden?


 Würde mich ebenfalls interessieren, auch da es beispielsweise eine Mod zu ArmA 2 gibt, die mit 8.4 bewertet worden ist, diese ist aber noch nicht fertiggestellt, da Version 0.15 Beta. 
Project Reality: ARMA 2 mod - Mod DB


----------



## Mellsei (30. März 2012)

Arma war recht gut  also hab es bei einem Freund schon vor längerem gespielt... war Interessant doch zum Kauf hat es doch nicht gereicht ..


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. März 2012)

Also die ArmA 2 Black Edition beinhaltet noch die kleine Bonuskampagne "Eagle Wing". Die gabs damals für Leute die ArmA 2 hatten auch kostenlos als Patch  Die Addons Operation Arrowhead und Reinforcements sind aber da nicht dabei. Auf der DVD ist aber auch der aktuellste ArmA 2 Patch 1.11.

Ich finde auch, dass ArmA 2 mittlerweile ganz gut läuft, aber richtig Spass macht es nur, wenn man einen aktuellen Computer hat, dadurch, dass es Open-World ist und viele KI-Einheiten berechnet werden müssen, sind die Hardwaranforderungen recht hoch. Und Geduld sollte man auch mitbringen. Wer einfach eine Kampagne spielen will, um nur ein wenig wild durch die Gegend zu ballern, wie in Call of Duty zum Beispiel, der wird daran keine Freude haben  Wenn man sich aber auf das Spiel einlässt, dann wird man eine Spieltiefe finden, die man so bei normalen Shootern nicht findet. Damit kann man nämlich Monate oder gar Jahre verbringen. Allein schon, wenn man die ganzen Mods dann auch ausprobieren will. Ähnlich wie bei Elder Scrolls


----------



## stawacz (31. März 2012)

crysis 2 bei g2play heute für 10.99 G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS  :: Crysis :: Crysis 2 EA Origin Key


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2012)

*Computer Bild Spiele 05/2012 (Gold Edition mit 2 DVDs):*
Ist übrigens die 150. Ausgabe und die Vollversionen sind:

Tales of Monkey Island 
Edna bricht aus
Stalker Clear Sky (Downloadversion mit ab 18 Altersverifizierung per E-Postbrief)

Dann gibt es noch einige "kleine" Vollversionen:

Deutschland spielt! - Paket 1
Deutschland spielt! - Paket 2
Moorhuhn Piraten
Brickshooter Egypt
Schatz der Azteken
Alien Terminator Deluxe
Deadly Stars
Desert Hawk
Dungeon Raider

Auf der nächsten DVD soll dann u.a. dabei sein:



Spoiler



Divinity 2


----------



## tapferertoaser (4. April 2012)

Computer Bild Spiele 05/2012 (Gold Edition mit 2 DVDs):

man das ist total der Beschiss habe mich schon so auf Diciples 3 gefreut und jetz so ne Kinder K**** und beim Epost Brief will ich mich nicht anmelden -.-'


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Computer Bild Spiele 05/2012 (Gold Edition mit 2 DVDs):*
> Ist übrigens die 150. Ausgabe und die Vollversionen sind:
> 
> Tales of Monkey Island
> ...


 Gleich zwei Adventures zugleich. Hammer. Und ich dachte, The Whispered World wäre eine einzige Ausnahme. Find ich klasse.


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Computer Bild Spiele 05/2012 (Gold Edition mit 2 DVDs):*
> Ist übrigens die 150. Ausgabe und die Vollversionen sind:
> 
> Tales of Monkey Island
> ...


 
ich glaube, da werde ich auch nicht nein sagen können. 
auch wenn ich auf die e-post-sache wohl auch eher verzichten werde. alleine für die beiden adventures lohnt sich das ja. 
sind das wirklich die kompletten tales of mi? oder vielleicht nur eine episode?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich glaube, da werde ich auch nicht nein sagen können.
> auch wenn ich auf die e-post-sache wohl auch eher verzichten werde. alleine für die beiden adventures lohnt sich das ja.
> sind das wirklich die kompletten tales of mi? oder vielleicht nur eine episode?


 
Sind tatsächlich alle Episoden in der Gold-Edition.


----------



## stawacz (7. April 2012)

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings    11.99 und nur heute


----------



## shippy74 (7. April 2012)

Ab 15.04 gibts bei der Pyramide Homefront für 10 Euro, so wie es aussieht OHNE Steam.

https://www.software-pyramide.de/produkt/47164/homefront/


----------



## tapferertoaser (7. April 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ab 15.04 gibts bei der Pyramide Homefront für 10 Euro, so wie es aussieht OHNE Steam.
> 
> https://www.software-pyramide.de/produkt/47164/homefront/



goil endlich mal jetz hol ich mirs auch ^^

Edit : wie hast du das gefunden ?


----------



## shippy74 (7. April 2012)

Ganz einfach ich hab bei Sofware Pyramide geschaut was es demnächst neues Gibt, ich werds mir auch holen , vorausgesetzt es ist wirklich ohne Steam. Aber ich denk das ist so da bei Metro2033 Steam schon in der Beschreibung / Systeminformation steht und bei homefront nicht.


----------



## tapferertoaser (7. April 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach ich hab bei Sofware Pyramide geschaut was es demnächst neues Gibt, ich werds mir auch holen , vorausgesetzt es ist wirklich ohne Steam. Aber ich denk das ist so da bei Metro2033 Steam schon in der Beschreibung / Systeminformation steht und bei homefront nicht.


 
Naja das mit steam ist mir eigentlich egal... nur keine origin

aber iwie komme ich nich zurecht auf der neuen seite von software pyramide ich finde da keinen reiter für was kommt demnächst...
muss man sich dafür auf der seite erst anmelden um das zu sehen ?


----------



## golani79 (7. April 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> aber iwie komme ich nich zurecht auf der neuen seite von software pyramide ich finde da keinen reiter für was kommt demnächst...
> muss man sich dafür auf der seite erst anmelden um das zu sehen ?


 
Ist doch direkt auf der Hauptseite - neben Neuheiten gibts nen Reiter mit Vorankündigungen.


----------



## shippy74 (7. April 2012)

äh steht doch auf der Startseite oder du drückst auf das ROTE / Vorankündigungen, dann siehst du es auf jeden fall


----------



## tapferertoaser (8. April 2012)

Ok danke Shipy habe es auch gesehne inzwischen... man da trägt man schon ne brille ^^


----------



## stawacz (10. April 2012)

also es is jetzt kein pyramidenspiel,,aber trotzdem ziemlich günstig ,und mit recht coolen vorbestellerboni wie ich finde

Risen 2: Dark Waters PreOrder Box PC - Hardwareplaza - Hardware, Software, Mobiltelefone

also für 33 schlag ich auf jedenfall zu,,noch günstiger hab ichs bisher nich gefunden

edit: die seite scheint generell recht geil zu sein,,,dragon age origins für 8 euro hab ich auch gleich noch mitgenommen 

ach ja und homefront,mass effect,gothic4,crysis und und und kosten da auch blos 8 euro,,,einfach mal reingucken,lohnt sich find ich,,,fallout new vegas 12 euro


----------



## MICHI123 (10. April 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ab 15.04 gibts bei der Pyramide Homefront für 10 Euro, so wie es aussieht OHNE Steam.
> 
> https://www.software-pyramide.de/produkt/47164/homefront/


 Ist natürlich nen geiler Preis, aber die Versandkoste (über 7€) sind natürlich happig für so ein kleines päckchen, das passt ja sogar in nen gepolsterten Briefumschlag...


----------



## tapferertoaser (11. April 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich nen geiler Preis, aber die Versandkoste (über 7€) sind natürlich happig für so ein kleines päckchen, das passt ja sogar in nen gepolsterten Briefumschlag...



dann holl es dir doch einfach im laden...
aber ernsthaft du glaubst doch nicht dass die steam raussnehmen ( fände ich auch sehr kacke weil steam wie ich finde hammer geil ist ) bei borderlands hieß es auch der online kopierschutz wird entfernt und ? er ist immer noch da


----------



## stawacz (11. April 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> dann holl es dir doch einfach im laden...
> aber ernsthaft du glaubst doch nicht dass die steam raussnehmen ( fände ich auch sehr kacke weil steam wie ich finde hammer geil ist ) bei borderlands hieß es auch der online kopierschutz wird entfernt und ? er ist immer noch da


 

ähh leute,liest eigentlich einer meine beiträge??hier wir die ganze zeit gejubelt das es homefront für 10 euro gibt,,,ich habs für 8 eur gepostet 

macht das game aber auch nich besser,,holt euch lieber fall out new vegas für 12,,kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## shippy74 (11. April 2012)

@tapferertoaster

Ich hab mir vor einer Woche Borderlands gekauft in ner Pappschachtel für 10 Euro und der einzige Kopierschutz den das Game hat ist Secur Rom oder wie das heisst, heist beim installieren musst du EINMAL online sein und dann nie wieder, das game fragt noch nicht mal nach nem key, zumindest nicht im SP, da ich kein MP spiele. Und ich denke Homefront wird ohne Steam geliefert,da es sonst so wie bei Metro dabei stehen würde. Zuerst mal lesen und Informieren bevor du irgentwelche behauptungen aufstellst. Bei Allen titeln aus der pyramide wo man Steam benötigt steht es DEUTLICH in der Beschreibung.
Wenn du Steam so super findest dann kauf dir Homefront doch mit Steam das kostet auch nicht mehr, gibt aber genug Leute denen kommt so ein Müll nicht auf den PC.

@Michi
Versandkosten hab ich nicht geschaut,da ich das, wenn, im laden um die Ecke kaufe, zumal ich mich dann vor dem kauf auch nochmal informieren kann ob es denn nun Steam hat oder nicht.

@stawacz

Hast du dir mal die Versandkosten von deinem Shop angeshen??
Hier:
Für den Versand innerhalb Deutschlands berechnen wir pauschal pro Bestellung 7,50 EUR Versandkosten. Ab einer Bestellwert von 800 EUR Liefern wir Ihre Ware Versandkostenfrei.

Find das schon extrem und das bei Vorkasse. So kommt das Spiel auf 15 Euro und es steht nix in der Beschreibung wegen Steam oder änlichem.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> ähh leute,liest eigentlich einer meine beiträge??hier wir die ganze zeit gejubelt das es homefront für 10 euro gibt,,,ich habs für 8 eur gepostet
> 
> macht das game aber auch nich besser,,holt euch lieber fall out new vegas für 12,,kann man nix falsch machen



Hmmm... An sich sind da schon ein paar nette Schnäppchen, aber erst mit einer großen Sammelbestellung zeichnet sich echtes Sparpotential ab, wegen der Versandkosten-Falle.

Schade, für mich ist nichts Interessantes dabei. Mass Effect 2, Rayman: Origins, Assassins Creed Revelations... Alles normale Ladenpreise.


----------



## stawacz (11. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmmm... An sich sind da schon ein paar nette Schnäppchen, aber erst mit einer großen Sammelbestellung zeichnet sich echtes Sparpotential ab, wegen der Versandkosten-Falle.
> 
> Schade, für mich ist nichts Interessantes dabei. Mass Effect 2, Rayman: Origins, Assassins Creed Revelations... Alles normale Ladenpreise.


 
ja simmt schon,,die versandkosten sind heftig,,,

ich kauf meine spiele in letzter zeit meist als key,,,der kommt innerhalb von 5 min per mail und man muss nich groß warten.alles 100% seriös,,hab jetzt mitlerweile neun spiele als key gekauft,,und mit keinem probleme.

und gegen die preise,kommt keiner an

mass effect 3  25 euro   fast2play.de - Hauptseite

hab zb auch batman arkham city bei release für 20 euro gekauft,,,  revelations kostet da 15 eur,mass effect 2  12.99


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja simmt schon,,die versandkosten sind heftig,,,
> 
> ich kauf meine spiele in letzter zeit meist als key,,,der kommt innerhalb von 5 min per mail und man muss nich groß warten.alles 100% seriös,,hab jetzt mitlerweile neun spiele als key gekauft,,und mit keinem probleme.
> 
> ...


 
Ich danke dir zwar für den Link, aber ohne echten Datenträger fühle ich mich als Zocker so nackt.


----------



## stawacz (11. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich danke dir zwar für den Link, aber ohne echten Datenträger fühle ich mich als Zocker so nackt.


 
ach hör auf,,hab vor nem monat erst wieder ne kiste mit dvd^s und games in den keller gebracht..irgendwann is die hütte ja auch voll,,und so lang aus meiner villa mit extra viel stauraum noch nix geworden is,heißt das zauberwort,externe festplatte

und mal ehrlich,,welchen vorteil bietet denn heute noch die normale version?mitlerweile is doch zu 90% nich mal mehr ne anleitung dabei

edit:und im gegenteil zu den meisten anderen geschäften,,hat man da auf der seite sofort livesupport innerhalb von ner minute


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> ach hör auf,,hab vor nem monat erst wieder ne kiste mit dvd^s und games in den keller gebracht..irgendwann is die hütte ja auch voll,,und so lang aus meiner villa mit extra viel stauraum noch nix geworden is,heißt das zauberwort,externe festplatte



Hmm... Da ist wohl was dran, Spiele mit Keyload auf ner externen Platte zu halten. Macht Sinn.
Puh... Vielleicht gebe ich mir irgendwann nen Ruck und probier es mal aus, aber wenn dann nur bei Spielen die sekundäres Interesse meineseits genießen und wirklich nur wenige Euro kosten. Evtl. macht mich die Erfahrung darin zu einem späten Jünger. Versprechen werde ich es allerdings nicht.


----------



## stawacz (11. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Da ist wohl was dran, Spiele mit Keyload auf ner externen Platte zu halten. Macht Sinn.
> Puh... Vielleicht gebe ich mir irgendwann nen Ruck und probier es mal aus, aber wenn dann nur bei Spielen die sekundäres Interesse meineseits genießen und wirklich nur wenige Euro kosten. Evtl. macht mich die Erfahrung darin zu einem späten Jünger. Versprechen werde ich es allerdings nicht.


 

ja ging mir ja genau so,,war auch sehr skeptisch,,,aber mein problem war eher ob das ganze seriös is,,nich das mir dann dat spiel gesperrt wird oder so^^  aber nix da,,alles super,,,und seit dem bin ich so begeistert davon das ich die info weitergebe wo ich nur kann..

hab damals 50!!! euro für the witcher 2 bei MM bezahlt,,dat kostet da glaub ich 15 eur,,is preislich garkein vergleich

und ne externe festplatte mit 1tb kostet ja heutzutage auch nichts mehr

ach ja und gerade reletiv aktuelle spiele wie eben the witcher 2,anno2070,revelations und solch zeug,,kosten nach knapp nem monat vieleicht noch 15-20 euro


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

Mal ne Frage:
Macht sich beim Spielen von runtergeladenen Spielen auf externer Festplatte geschwindigkeitsmäßig nichts negativ bemerkbar ?
Ich weiss ja nicht ob USB-Medien genauso schnell Spiele (nach)laden können wie interne (SATA)-HDDs und somit flüssiges Zocken gewährleistet wird.

Außerdem:
Werden nicht gewisse Spieldateien immernoch auf der System-Partition landen ? Angenommen die sind mal durch ne Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems futsch, dann bringt mir doch auch die externe Sicherung des Spiels am Ende nichts, wenn es sich nicht mehr starten lässt. Oder läuft das bei solchen Keyload-Spielen anders ab ?


----------



## stawacz (11. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Macht sich beim Spielen von runtergeladenen Spielen auf externer Festplatte geschwindigkeitsmäßig nichts negativ bemerkbar ?
> Ich weiss ja nicht ob USB-Medien genauso schnell Spiele (nach)laden können wie interne (SATA)-HDDs und somit flüssiges Zocken gewährleistet wird.


 
also eigentlich hatte ich mir damals gar nix dabei gedacht als ich angefangen hab externe festplatten zu nutzen,,die waren halt billig,viel speicher,und man kann sie durch die gegend tragen,,was ich am besten daran fand^^

und zu deiner frage,,,ich hab ne 200 gb interne festplatte,,da is wirklich nur das wichtigste drauf,pluss betriebssystem,,alles andere,jedes spiel,läut bei mir über die externe,,hatte skyrim anfangs auf c,weil steam dat standartmäßg da plaziert hat,und jetzt auf extern,und kann keinerlei unterschiede feststellen,,ladezeiten sind im grunde gleich,,

auch meine ganzen onlinetitel wie BF3 oder BC2 hab ich über die externe laufen,,,

mir fällt grad noch ein,das jegliche versandkosten natürlich auch wegfallen^^

mmoga is auch noch ganz gut,,da hab ich damals skyrim für 38 bei release bekommen,,,, http://www.mmoga.de/Steam-Games/   die geben sogar ne 5 min garantie,sind aber nich ganz soo günstig,,,alan wake zb kostet da 22


----------



## stawacz (11. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Außerdem:
> Werden nicht gewisse Spieldateien immernoch auf der System-Partition landen ? Angenommen die sind mal durch ne Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems futsch, dann bringt mir doch auch die externe Sicherung des Spiels am Ende nichts, wenn es sich nicht mehr starten lässt. Oder läuft das bei solchen Keyload-Spielen anders ab ?


 
jep das stimmt ,,die registrierung läuft natürlich weiterhin auf C:  is C futsch musst du auch dat spiel neu installieren,,,savegames sind auch auf C aber die kann man ja meist noch retten vorm plattmachen,,


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

Naja, eine externe Platte hätte ich ja schon, werlche ich allerdings nur für reine Datensicherung bzw. alte Spiele aus Disketten/CD-ROM-Zeiten (als Sicherheitskopiennutze) nutze... Könnte vielleicht nicht schaden, dass mal mit einem 10€-Titel einfach mal zu versuchen.
Muss mal gucken...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> jep das stimmt ,,die registrierung läuft natürlich weiterhin auf C: is C futsch musst du auch dat spiel neu installieren,,,savegames sind auch auf C aber die kann man ja meist noch retten vorm plattmachen,,



Aha, dacht ich mir doch.
Tja... Zur Not müsste man in regelmäßigen Abständen ein Image der System-Partition machen, das wäre ja das kleinste Problem, denn Zeit mit ner Neuinstallation des Spiel zu vergeuden muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## stawacz (11. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, eine externe Platte hätte ich ja schon, werlche ich allerdings nur für reine Datensicherung bzw. alte Spiele aus Disketten/CD-ROM-Zeiten (als Sicherheitskopiennutze) nutze... Könnte vielleicht nicht schaden, dass mal mit einem 10€-Titel einfach mal zu versuchen.
> Muss mal gucken...


 
genau das mein ich doch,,das hab ich mir auch gesagt,,selbst wenn ich wirklich auf die fresse fliege,hab ich halt mal 10 in den sand gesetzt,,jetzt stell dir aber vor,alles läuft wunderbar,wieviel geld man da in zukunft spart

hab letztes jahr glaub ich so um die 6-7 "aktuelle" spiele gekauft und nich mehr als hundert euro ausgegeben^^

und wegen der externen sache,versuch es einfach aus,,hatte jedenfalls keine probleme,,denn auch wenn du deine interne partitionierst und die games auf zb D: packst,is die reg doch immer noch auf C:. musst du C dann platt machen musst du das spiel da doch auch neu installieren,,egal ob nun extern oder intern



> Tja... Zur Not müsste man in regelmäßigen Abständen ein Image der  System-Partition machen, das wäre ja das kleinste Problem, denn Zeit mit  ner Neuinstallation des Spiel zu vergeuden muss ja nicht sein.


das kann man natürlich auch machen 





edit: bei diesen onlinehändlern zahl ich generell immer mit paysafecard,,die gibts in jedem zeitungsladen,,,ne prepaidkarte.dann bauchst du nich mal deine bankdaten da angeben^^


Metro2033 für 7,99 http://fast2play.de/last-minute/metro-2033.html


----------



## Exar-K (11. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Puh... Vielleicht gebe ich mir irgendwann nen Ruck und probier es mal aus, aber wenn dann nur bei Spielen die sekundäres Interesse meineseits genießen und wirklich nur wenige Euro kosten.


 Wenn es nur kleinere Titel sein sollen, die dich weniger interessieren, kauf dir doch einfach den ein oder anderen Indie- oder Angebotstitel bei Steam für 2-3€. Irgendein Sale läuft da immer und der nächste große Sale wird wohl in ~2 Monaten das Sommer-Ding da sein.

Und noch was am Rande: Das sollte hier eigtl. nicht zu einem Diskussionsthread ausarten, macht dafür lieber einen neues Thema auf, dann spammen wir die Schnäppchenübersicht nicht zu.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn es nur kleinere Titel sein sollen, die dich weniger interessieren, kauf dir doch einfach den ein oder anderen Indie- oder Angebotstitel bei Steam für 2-3€. Irgendein Sale läuft da immer und der nächste große Sale wird wohl in ~2 Monaten das Sommer-Ding da sein.
> 
> Und noch was am Rande: Das sollte hier eigtl. nicht zu einem Diskussionsthread ausarten, macht dafür lieber einen neues Thema auf, dann spammen wir die Schnäppchenübersicht nicht zu.



Klaro, entschuldige bitte den ausgedehnten Dialog. Fragen meinerseits sind ohnehin beantwortet.
Also: Rein mit neuen Schnäppchen, aber pronto !


----------



## stawacz (11. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn es nur kleinere Titel sein sollen, die dich weniger interessieren, kauf dir doch einfach den ein oder anderen Indie- oder Angebotstitel bei Steam für 2-3€. Irgendein Sale läuft da immer und der nächste große Sale wird wohl in ~2 Monaten das Sommer-Ding da sein.
> 
> Und noch was am Rande: Das sollte hier eigtl. nicht zu einem Diskussionsthread ausarten, macht dafür lieber einen neues Thema auf, dann spammen wir die Schnäppchenübersicht nicht zu.


 

deswegen versuch ich ja in jedem meiner posts noch ein schnäppchen unterzubringen Alan Wake EU Steam Key  19.99^^


----------



## Martinroessler (16. April 2012)

Ab 15. Mai gibts folgende PC-Spiele für 10,00 €



Sniper Ghost Warrior (Gold Edition)
Batman Arkham Asylum (Game of the Year Edition)
Fallout: New Vegas (*OHNE DLCs!!*)


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. April 2012)

Die neuen Heftvollversionen:
*
PC Games 05/2012:*
Torchlight

In der nächsten Ausgabe soll dann dabei sein:


Spoiler



Alpha Protocol




*Gamestar 06/2012(XL Ausgabe):*
Two Worlds - Game of the Year Edition
Earth 2160 New Edition


Die CBS gibt es nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2012)

*Computer Bild Spiele 06/2012*:

Divinity 2: Ego Draconis
Rainbow Six Vegas (Downloadversion mit ab-18 E-Postbrief-Verifizierung)
100 Gratisspiele

In der nächste Ausgabe als Vollversion dann u.a. dabei:



Spoiler



Sacred 2


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2012)

Wem noch "L.A. Noire" in der persönlichen Spielesammlung fehlt, sollte mal hier reinschauen:

L. A. Noire - Complete Edition (PC) - online kaufen - buch.de online bestellen - buch.de

Für 14,99€ ! Ein echtes Schnäppchen ! Dazu noch weitere 5 Euro für den Mindestbestellwert (man findet immer irgendwas  ), günstiger kommt man zur Zeit nicht daran.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Mai 2012)

Kaufen! Los los! LA Noir ist ein grandioses Spiel, vorallem ist es mehr Adventure als Actionspiel, denn die Schießereien werden immer seltener. Des Weiteren ist dieses Spiel durchaus "Ehemann"-kompatibel ... 

Da das Spiel in Kapitel bzw. einzelne Fälle aufgeteilt ist, ein Fall ca. 15-30 Minuten dauert, kann man sich das Spiel sehr gut einteilen.

Meine Freundin fand das ganze übrigens so spannend, dass sie sich neben mich gesetzt hat und mir ein paar Minuten zugeschaut hat ... das macht sie sonst nie wenn ich an meinem PC spiele.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kaufen! Los los! LA Noir ist ein grandioses Spiel, vorallem ist es mehr Adventure als Actionspiel, denn die Schießereien werden immer seltener. Des Weiteren ist dieses Spiel durchaus "Ehemann"-kompatibel ...


Blödmann ! (neckisch gemeint !!!) Und warum befasse ich mich gerne mit Langspielzeit-Titeln wie "Assassins Creed" ?! 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Da das Spiel in Kapitel bzw. einzelne Fälle aufgeteilt ist, ein Fall ca. 15-30 Minuten dauert, kann man sich das Spiel sehr gut einteilen.


So kurz ?! Scheinen ja nicht gerade herausfordernde Kopfnüsse dabei zu sein. 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Meine Freundin fand das ganze übrigens so spannend, dass sie sich neben mich gesetzt hat und mir ein paar Minuten zugeschaut hat ... das macht sie sonst nie wenn ich an meinem PC spiele.


Schön für die Freundin bzw. für dich ! 

Im Ernst: Ich überlege es mir noch. Bei mir stapeln sich noch 2-3 Games, die ich mit etwas Glück noch vorm Umzug (Juli/August) schaffen könnte. Im Falle des Falles wird "L.A. Noire" erst im Herbst gezockt werden können, aber bei dem Preis... Zudem habe ich auch noch einen 5 Euro-Gutschein von buch.de bekommen. Würd' sich eigentlich anbieten (falls der noch gültig ist). Mal schauen.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Mai 2012)

15-30 Minuten pro Fall und ~25 Fälle, inkl. DLC, gibt es wohl ... also die reine Spielzeit ist schon mehr als ordentlich.
*Aber*, und hier kommt wohl das größte Problem von LA Noire: es ist unmöglich einen Fall nicht zu lösen oder wie du es ausdrückst: es gibt keine herausfordernden Kopfnüsse. LA Noire legt den Fokus auf die Geschichte die sich, und da will ich jetzt nicht zuviel verraten, die sich wirklich von Fall 1 bis Ende durchzieht, auch wenn man es nicht unbedingt erwartet. 

Vllt. noch was zur grafischen Qualität: auf dem ersten Blick sieht es zwar ganz gut aus, reißt aber keinen vom Hocker. Wenn man sich aber an die Gespräche, an die Mimik und Gestik der Charaktere erstmal gewöhnt hat, dann wirkt jedes andere Spiel sehr mau dagegen.

Also die Gesichtsanimationen und Co gehören zu dem Besten, was man bislang sehen konnte!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 15-30 Minuten pro Fall und ~25 Fälle, inkl. DLC, gibt es wohl ... also die reine Spielzeit ist schon mehr als ordentlich.
> *Aber*, und hier kommt wohl das größte Problem von LA Noire: es ist unmöglich einen Fall nicht zu lösen oder wie du es ausdrückst: es gibt keine herausfordernden Kopfnüsse. LA Noire legt den Fokus auf die Geschichte die sich, und da will ich jetzt nicht zuviel verraten, die sich wirklich von Fall 1 bis Ende durchzieht, auch wenn man es nicht unbedingt erwartet.
> 
> Vllt. noch was zur grafischen Qualität: auf dem ersten Blick sieht es zwar ganz gut aus, reißt aber keinen vom Hocker. Wenn man sich aber an die Gespräche, an die Mimik und Gestik der Charaktere erstmal gewöhnt hat, dann wirkt jedes andere Spiel sehr mau dagegen.
> ...


Hmmm... Es verlässt sich also allein auf seine Geschichte und dessen Inszenierung. Habe ich absolut kein Problem mit. "Fahrenheit" hat mich seinerzeit auch mehr durch seine Story begeistert, das non-adventure-typische Gameplay hat mich kein bisschen verschreckt.

Und Optik ist mir in diesem Genre nicht ganz so wichtig. Wie auch schon bei "Fahrenheit".

Denke ich stöber heut mal rein. 14,99€ abzüglich 5,-Gutschein... Da komme ich noch billiger ran als jeder Neukunde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hab's mir damals sogar zum Vollpreis gekauft und nicht bereut. Ist echt ein gutes Spiel und einfach auch mal was anderes.
Mit dem letzten Patch kam übrigens sogar DX11 Unterstützung hinzu


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mit dem letzten Patch kam übrigens sogar DX11 Unterstützung hinzu


 Aha. Haben die Gesichter nun feinsten Nivea-Glanz ?!


----------



## Exar-K (7. Mai 2012)

Worüber ich mich übrigens mal freuen würde als Heftvollversion wäre das Sacred 2 Addon. Da gab es das Hauptspiel zur Geburtstagsausgabe der PCG 2011, aber das Addon kam leider nie.


----------



## Kreon (23. Mai 2012)

Bei Steam gibts die ersten 3 Thief Teile bis Freitag reduziert. Da ich ein riesen Fan der Reihe und vor allem des ersten Teils bin, wollte ich fragen, ob die Steamversion auch vernünftig auf aktuellen Systemen läuft?
Denn dass es bei Steam allein verkauft wird, heißt noch lange nicht, dass es auch problemlos überall läuft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Mai 2012)

Normalerweise wiederhole ich mich nicht, aber nochmal ein Hinweis zu "L.A. Noire":

Wurde ist buch.de nochmals (!) reduziert. Kostet nun nur noch 11,95€ !

http://www.buch.de/shop/home/suchar.../EAN5026555054928/ID29499865.html?jumpId=7333


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Mai 2012)

An diesem Wochenende gibt's *Homefront* verbilligt bei Gameware.at. Sowohl die Download als auch die verpackte Version kosten *2,99€*: Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2012)

Die neuen Heftvollversionen:
*
PC Games 06/2012*
Alpha Protocol

In der nächsten Ausgabe soll dann dabei sein:


Spoiler



Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights & World of Goo




*Gamestar 07/2012**(XL Ausgabe)*
Black Mirror 2
The Void
Splinter Cell (Downloadversion bei mcgame.com)
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory (Downloadversion bei mcgame.com)


Die CBS erscheint nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> An diesem Wochenende gibt's *Homefront* verbilligt bei Gameware.at. Sowohl die Download als auch die verpackte Version kosten *2,99€*: Klick


 
solche extrem-rabatte (auch steam-deals) sind einfach der reinste irrsinn.
ich würd mächtig kotzen, wenn ich vor gerade mal einem jahr (!!!) knapp das 15-fache bezahlt hätte.


----------



## Exar-K (30. Mai 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> solche extrem-rabatte (auch steam-deals) sind einfach der reinste irrsinn.
> ich würd mächtig kotzen, wenn ich vor gerade mal einem jahr (!!!) knapp das 15-fache bezahlt hätte.


 Ich hab vor nem halben Jahr nur knapp 5€ für Homefront gezahlt (Steam). Das Spiel wurde relativ schnell verramscht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> solche extrem-rabatte (auch steam-deals) sind einfach der reinste irrsinn.
> ich würd mächtig kotzen, wenn ich vor gerade mal einem jahr (!!!) knapp das 15-fache bezahlt hätte.


 
Deswegen kauf ich nur noch die Spiele, die ich unbedingt sofort haben möchte zum Vollpreis, den Rest nur noch als Low-Budget oder Game-of-the Year Edition. Da es wegen solcher Online-Shops teilweise verpackte(!!) Spiele für 3 Euro oder so gibt.
Ich hab auch damals für Alpha Protocol oder Red Faction Guerilla nur 2,99 Euro gezahlt  In der heutigen Spielelandschaft lohnt sich warten immer. Nicht nur, weil man dann alle Inhalte (Hauptspiel + DLCs) in einem Paket bekommt, sondern auch viel Geld spart.
Ich hab mir da z.B. auch heute Mafia 2 (mit allen DLCs) für 7,99€ bestellt  Für die Firmen ist das natürlich doof, aber für den Kunden, gerade wenn man nicht so viel Geld hat, eine super Sache


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2012)

*Computer Bild Spiele 07/2012:*
Sacred 2
Machinarium
Samorost 2
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2 (Ab 18 Downloadversion per E-Postbrief)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann soll u.a. dabei sein:


Spoiler



Das Schwarze Auge - Drakensang


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2012)

Die aktuellen Heftvollversionen:

*PC Games 07/2012:*
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Highway Nights
World of Goo

In der nächsten Ausgabe


Spoiler



Cities XL



*Gamestar 08/2012 (XL Ausgabe):*
Armed Assault
Dungeons & Dragons Online


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2012)

Wer sich ein schon immer mal ein Bild vom neuen "Syndicate" und EAs "Origin" machen möchte, hat bei Gameware für €13,80 die Gelegenheit dazu...


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juni 2012)

Bei Gameware gibt es an diesem Wochenende *The Darkness 2* für *14,50€*.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juli 2012)

*Computer Bild Spiele 08/2012* 
Das Schwarze Auge - Drakensang (Gold Edition)
King's Bounty Collection
Rettungswagen-Simulator 2012
Just Cause 2 (Downloadversion mit Ab18 E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung & Steam-Account benötigt)

In der nächsten Ausgabe:


Spoiler



Disciples 3 Renaissance


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2012)

*PC Games 08/2012:*
Cities XL

In der nächste Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Trine




*Gamestar 09/2012:*
Tropico 3 Gold
World of Tanks


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei Gameware gibt es an diesem Wochenende *The Darkness 2* für *14,50€*.


 
Weil niemand das Spiel haben wollte, kostet "The Darkness 2" dieses Wochenende sogar nur noch 7,70€.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2012)

*Computer Bild Spiele 09/2012 (Gold Edition mit diesmal 3 DVDs)*
The Next Big Thing
Disciples 3 - Renaissance
Summer Challenge - Athletics Tournament
Call of Juarez (Ab 18 Downloadversion mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Tom Clancy's EndWar


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2012)

Ab dem 15.08. (laut buch.de) erscheint "Mass Effect 2" in der EA Value Game-Reihe für 9,99 €.
Schöne Sache, fand schon Teil 1 (mit wenigen Abstrichen) ziemlich gut. Wird definitiv gekauft.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. August 2012)

Die neuen Heftvollversionen der Spielemagazine (alle seit heute im Handel):

*PC Games 09/2012:*
Trine

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



The Elder Scrolls 4 - Oblivion




*Gamestar 10/2012:*
Prince of Persia - Die vergessene Zeit
Ufo: Afterlight


*Computer Bild Spiele 10/2012:*
Tom Clancy's Endwar
CSI: Tödliche Verschwörung
The Royal Club - Mau Mau
Kane & Lynch - Dead Men (Ab 18 Vollversion mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann u.a. dabei:


Spoiler



Emergency 2012 - Die Welt am Abgrund


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2012)

Ein kurzfristiges Steam-Angebot:
"Homefront" für 4,99€ !
Bin echt am überlegen ob ich zugreifen soll. 5 Stunden Spiel für 5 Euro sind doch nicht verkehrt, oder ?


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein kurzfristiges Steam-Angebot:
> "Homefront" für 4,99€ !
> Bin echt am überlegen ob ich zugreifen soll. 5 Stunden Spiel für 5 Euro sind doch nicht verkehrt, oder ?


 
hmmm, naja, die Frage ist nur wie gut die 4h sind


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, naja, die Frage ist nur wie gut die 4h sind


 Spielerisch ist es, wenn ich den Test noch gut in Erinnerung habe, nicht anders als jeder andere Durchschnitts-Shooter, aber die Story ist mit das Beste daran, weil erfrischend anders. Ich denke ich schlag mal blind zu. Es ist kein CoD, also kann es nur besser sein...


----------



## golani79 (30. August 2012)

Habe mir damals Homefront auch in nem Deal geholt und ich fand es eigentlich ziemlich gut gelungen vom SP her (MP hab ich nie getestet).
Auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad habe ich dafür ~6 Stunden gebraucht - ist zwar nicht sonderlich lang, aber dafür wars halt nicht künstlich in die Länge gestreckt und hat sich schön flüssig gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2012)

Schnäppchen bei Steam:

Alle "Sam&Max"-Seasons um 66% im Preis reduziert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2012)

*PC Games 10/2012:*
The Elder Scrolls 4 - Oblivion

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Arcania - Gothic 4



*Gamestar 11/2012 (XL-Ausgabe):*
Ufo: Aftermath
King Arthur - The Roleplaying Wargame (Steam-Account benötigt)


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2012)

*Computer Bild Spiele 11/2012 (Gold Edition):*

Emergency 2012
The First Templar 
Bridge Constructor - Die Brückenbau-Simulation
Kane & Lynch 2 (Ab 18 Downloadversion mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann u.a. dabei:


Spoiler



A New Beginning


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2012)

Halloween-Event bei Steam.
Spiele mit Horror- oder Grusel-Inhalten zum Teil deutlich reduziert.


----------



## stawacz (31. Oktober 2012)

hammer angebote bei fast2play zu halloween

hab grad schon assassins creed 3 für 19,99 vorbestellt 

http://fast2play.de/

fifa13 16.99

farcry 3 16,99

deus ex 3.99

usw


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> hammer angebote bei fast2play zu halloween
> 
> hab grad schon assassins creed 3 für 19,99 vorbestellt
> 
> ...


 
das ist doch absurd.
noch nicht erschienene spiele für ein drittel des neupreises? 
wie geht denn das?


----------



## stawacz (31. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist doch absurd.
> noch nicht erschienene spiele für ein drittel des neupreises?
> wie geht denn das?


 
na normalerweise hat es dort 29 gekostet,und jetzt als aktion n 10er weniger,,, WIE die das machen kann ich dir auch nich sagen,,ich weiß nur das ich mitlerweile acht spiele von denen geholt hab und alles immer wunderbar funktioniert,,das letzte war fifa13,und jetzt eben assassins creed 3

weiß nich ob die da irgendwelche,verträge haben das die die dinger als keys extrem günstiger bekommen...aber scheint ja so,,meine kumpels holen ihre spiele auch ausschließlich dort...da hat man auch gleich live support,wen man fragen hat,,,zur not einfach mal anchatten die leute da


edit:sind auch keine russenkeys oder so,,ganz normale EU origin oder steamkeys...die haben zwar bei manchen spielen auch russische aber die hab ich bisher nich probiert..das is mir dann auch nix 


edit2: bei vielen spielen haben die auch ganz normale preise zu release,wie zb 39 euro für MoH,,aber schon ne woche nach release purzeln die preise ins bodenlose,,wie bei fifa13 jetzt...und als vorbesteller kann man da auch gut profitieren


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2012)

Die Heftvollversionen in diesem Monat:

*PC Games 11/2012*
Arcania - Gothic 4


Im nächsten Heft dann dabei:


Spoiler



Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit


*

Gamestar 12/2012 (XL Ausgabe)*
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. (Uplay-Account benötigt)
UFO Aftershock


Die neue Computerbildspiele erscheint nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. November 2012)

Eigentlich nur ein Steam-Angebot von vielen derzeit, aber dennoch erwähnenswert: Offenbar kann man gerade *Postal 2 Complete* (Hauptspiel + Erweiterung) bei Steam für 12,59 EUR auch in Deutschland kaufen. Ist das ein Versehen oder wurde das Spiel tatsächlich zum freien Verkauf in Deutschland freigegeben?

Wie auch immer: Wer auf einen Shooter mit arbartig schwarzem Humor sucht, der sowohl die USA als auch die Gamer-Gemeinde auf die Schippe nimmt, kann beruhigt zugreifen. Ich hab's damals gespielt und es macht für eine Weile doch ziemlich Spaß, vor allem gibt es viele abgedrehte Ideen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. November 2012)

*Computer Bild Spiele 12/2012 (Gold Edition)*

RUSE (Steam-Account benötigt)
A New Beginning
Empress of the Deep
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic (Ab 18 Download-Vollversion mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung)

Außerdem ist ein 15 Euro Rabatt-Gutschein für die PC Downloadversion von Assassin's Creed 3 bei McGame.com dabei.


Im darauffolgenden Heft dann u.a. als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Anno 1701


----------



## Exar-K (7. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> RUSE (Steam-Account benötigt)


 Wie läuft das denn, ist da ein Key für RUSE dabei?
Wenn ich das bei Steam aktivieren kann, würde ich mir das Käseblatt vielleicht sogar kaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. November 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wie läuft das denn, ist da ein Key für RUSE dabei?
> Wenn ich das bei Steam aktivieren kann, würde ich mir das Käseblatt vielleicht sogar kaufen.


 
Das Spiel ist auf der DVD drauf, aber man muss es bei Steam registrieren(mit Key).Also ganz normal als würde man ein Steamspiel im Laden kaufen.


----------



## Exar-K (7. November 2012)

Ah ok, danke.
Ich hab aber gerade nachgesehen, RUSE kostet bei Steam auch nur noch 10€. Zu Weihnachten gibt es das bestimmt als Deal für 2,50€. Sieht Axel Springer doch kein Geld von mir.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Computer Bild Spiele 12/2012 (Gold Edition)*
> 
> RUSE (Steam-Account benötigt)
> A New Beginning
> ...


Es erstaunt mich immer wieder: Die CBS ist nichts anderes als überteuertes Altpapier, aber die hauen immer Top-Vollversionen raus wie keine andere Spielezeitschrift... Alter Schwede.


----------



## svd (8. November 2012)

Das hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht. 
Dass die Vollversionen generell, obwohl letzens oft kommerziell nicht so erfolgreiche Titel dabei waren, ziemlich hochwertig sind.

Wenn du Zeiten mitbekommen hast, wo aus 7 Vollversionen auf CD, 6 davon DOS Spiele (ua. Zork 1-3) waren... ist das beinahe unglaublich, hehe.


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ah ok, danke.
> Ich hab aber gerade nachgesehen, RUSE kostet bei Steam auch nur noch 10€. Zu Weihnachten gibt es das bestimmt als Deal für 2,50€. Sieht Axel Springer doch kein Geld von mir.


 
eigentlich kann ich kaum glauben, dass springer mit einer solchen ausgabe wirklich noch geld verdienen kann.
vermutlich schädigst du den verlag sogar mehr, wenn du ein exemplar der cbs erwirbst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. November 2012)

Kleine Info für "Doom 3"-Fans:
Die alte Version ist wieder auf Steam verfügbar.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2012)

Auf Steam gibt es gerade (bis Freitag 1 Uhr) Darksiders 2 für 17 Euro.


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. November 2012)

Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition PC | Zavvi.com bis Montag für 9,95£ (ca. 12,50€).


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2012)

Für alle die wieder auf Steam-Schnäppchen warten. Gerade im Internet gesehen: Secret of the Magic Crystals dev diary

*Autumn Sale: 21.11. bis 27.11.
Winter Sale: 20.12. bis 04.01.*


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. November 2012)

Jetzt bei Steam im Herbst Special:
*Max Payne 3* um *12,49 € *


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Jetzt bei Steam im Herbst Special:
> *Max Payne 3* um *12,49 € *


 
Gutes Angebot. Man sollte aber noch hinzufügen, dass das nur was für Leute mit sehr guter Internetverbindung ist. Wenn ich mich nämlich richtig erinnere, dann ist das Spiel 35GB groß


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2012)

Aktuell gibt es bei Amazon als Download-Deal:

X-COM: Enemy Unknown für *21,97€*: http://www.amazon.de/2K-Games-XCOM-...XJ2S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353647829&sr=8-1

Da hab ich zugeschlagen, allerdings steht da, dass die Bearbeitung der Bestellung bis zu 4 Stunden dauern kann.
Also muss man etwas warten, bis man den Key bekommt.


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. November 2012)

Auch bei greenmangaming sind dieses Wochenende (bis Montag, 23:59 Uhr) einige Spiele im Sonderangebot. Mit dem Gutscheincode *GMG25-G4VDR-0ZL4Q* bekommt man bei vielen Titeln noch einmal 25% Rabatt. So kann man beispielsweise *Skyrim für 18,75€* kaufen.


----------



## Kreon (23. November 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Auch bei greenmangaming ....


 Bekommt man da nen SteamKey der Spiele?


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. November 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Bekommt man da nen SteamKey der Spiele?


Kommt auf das Spiel an. Wenn man einen Steam-Key bekommt, steht am Anfang der Artikelbeschreibung:



> Third party DRM: Steam
> This game requires a free Steam account to play.


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. November 2012)

Gerade entdeckt: Gamefly hat Skyrim sogar für nur 9,99£, aber man kann dort nicht per Paypal bezahlen und auf meiner Prepaid-KK wäre das Geld nicht rechtzeitig drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (23. November 2012)

Ich hab heute Portal 2 für 5€ auf Steam gekauft. Ich denke mal das war eine gute Investition


----------



## Exar-K (23. November 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab heute Portal 2 für 5€ auf Steam gekauft. Ich denke mal das war eine gute Investition


 Selbst für deutlich mehr Geld wäre das eine sehr gute Investition.


----------



## Lukecheater (24. November 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Selbst für deutlich mehr Geld wäre das eine sehr gute Investition.


 
Kann man so oder so sehn. Ein Freund von mir hat sich das Ding letzte Woche für 20€ gekauft...der hat sich heut erstmal schwarz geärgert  mit diesem Angebot "2 Lizenzen für 8€" hätte der 16€ gespart


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2012)

Seit 0 Uhr gibt es wieder neue Games-Downloads-Tagesangebote auf Amazon: Amazon.de: Stichwörter: 4 markiert

Civilization V Game of the Year Edition für* 4,97€*
Civilization V Gods and Kings (Addon) für *7,97€*
NBA 2k13 für *14,97*€
Rayman Origins für* 6,97*€


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2012)

Neue Heftvollversionen:

*PC Games 12/2012:*
Drakensang: Am Fluß der Zeit

in der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Risen




*Gamestar 01/2013 (XL-Ausgabe):*
Men of War
125 Spiele (Opensource DVD Spiele v3.4)


----------



## Kreon (1. Dezember 2012)

Der Chip Adventskalender geht wieder los. Heute im Angebot Splinter Cell Double Agent
Edit: ok, scheint wohl für heute schon zu spät zu sein. Aber ab und zu finden sich auch noch andere brauchbare Softwaretools im Kalender. Also einfach mal vorbeisurfen.


----------



## Enisra (1. Dezember 2012)

in der Aktuellen PCGH 01/2013 ist dieses mal *Ventica *dabei


----------



## RichardLancelot (1. Dezember 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Der Chip Adventskalender geht wieder los. Heute im Angebot Splinter Cell Double Agent
> Edit: ok, scheint wohl für heute schon zu spät zu sein. Aber ab und zu finden sich auch noch andere brauchbare Softwaretools im Kalender. Also einfach mal vorbeisurfen.


Läuft noch, bin gerade überm Download...


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2012)

*Computer-Bild-Spiele 01/2013 (Gold Edition):*
Anno 1701
Black Mirror 2
Das verlorene Königreich - Die Prophezeiung
Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway (Ab 18 Downloadversion mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung)


Im Moment scheint das Streichen der DVD/CD Einlagen wohl angesagt zu sein, denn auch bei der CBS sind sie nicht mehr im Heft, sondern anscheinend nur noch auf der DVD zum Ausdrucken. Begründet wird es damit, dass die Cover einen wesentlichen Kostenfaktor dargestellt haben. Die Hefte kosten auch jetzt alle 30 Cent mehr. Die Silber- von 3,50€ auf 3,80€ und die Goldversion von 5,50€ auf 5,80€.


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Dezember 2012)

Mist, jetzt habe ich ganz vergessen hier eine kleine Vorwarnung bezüglich Splinter Cell Double Agent zu schreiben. Falls ihr Probleme im Spiel mit dem knacken von Safes habt und dieses aufgrund von transparenten "Effekten", dann hört besser gleich auf zu spielen, bei mir mit einer ATI Grafikkarte habe ich es damals nicht geschafft diesen Bug an einer späteren Stelle zu überwinden.

Beziehungsweise nicht direkt beim Safe aber danach, will nichts spoilern, deshalb belasse ich es bei dieser Andeutung.

Und danke Shadow_Man wieder mal für deinen Post bezüglich der Heftvollversionen, lese ich immer wieder gerne.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2012)

Heute gibt es im Chip-Adventskalender "Driver - Parallel Lines" für lau.
Allerdings nur für 24 Stunden. Bei Interesse also: Heut noch saugen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (6. Dezember 2012)

Bei Gamestop gibts heute Saints Row - The Third mit 17 DLCs für 19,99€.

Zugegeben kein Game, aber dennoch eine (nach meiner Ansicht) interessante Vollversion bietet PCWelt heute mit dem Magix Music Maker 2013 Silver.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Dezember 2012)

XCOM: Enemy Unknown kostet heute bei Amazon (als verpackte Version) 25,97€: Klick
Und als Download 21,97€: Klick


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Dezember 2012)

Weil ich's hier noch nicht gelesen habe: Bei Steam gibt's ohnehin für eine Woche einige Schnäppchen wegen der Einführung von 'Steam Big Picture'. So z.B. Portal2 für 4,99€, CS:GO für 6,99€, Left4Dead2 für 4,99€ oder die komplette Alan Wake-Reihe für 9€.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Dezember 2012)

Auf* Steam *gerade:

Midweek Madness (bis Freitag 1 Uhr)
*Street Fighter x Tekken für 9,99€
Iron Front: Liberation 1944 für 10,19€*

Tagesaktion
*Velvet Assassin für 1,25€*


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. Dezember 2012)

2012 DRM-free Holiday Sale bei gog.com. Bis zum 3. Januar 50% auf (fast) alles und obendrein tägliche Sonderangebote.


----------



## radinger (13. Dezember 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> 2012 DRM-free Holiday Sale bei gog.com. Bis zum 3. Januar 50% auf (fast) alles und obendrein tägliche Sonderangebote.


 
Hab eben *The Witcher 2* und *KKND Xtreme* gekauft 

Bis morgen Nachmittag gibts übrigens *Duke Nukem 3D* gratis!


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2012)

radinger schrieb:


> Hab eben *The Witcher 2* und *KKND Xtreme* gekauft
> 
> Bis morgen Nachmittag gibts übrigens *Duke Nukem 3D* gratis!


 
Danke für den Hinweis..Gleich mal schauen 

Bei *Steam* gibts dieses Wochenende die *Crysis 2 Maximum Edition* für *8,74€*. *Red Orchestra 2* kann dort jeder *an diesem Wochenende gratis spielen* und wer es kaufen möchte, es kostet *4,49€.
*Tagesaktion ist dort das *Grotesque Tactics Bundle* für *3,49€*.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Dezember 2012)

*Assassin's Creed 3* gibt es bei _Amazon_ als *Download für 25,97€*:  Klick


----------



## jokerman7 (18. Dezember 2012)

Wer eine Kreditkarte sein Eigen nennt, dürfte sich vielleicht für die *Download-Version* von *Hitman: Absolution* bei _Amazon.com_ für *$19,99 *(um die 15 Euro) interessieren. Klick


----------



## golani79 (18. Dezember 2012)

Downloadversionen auf amazon.com kann man nur als US Bürger kaufen.


----------



## jokerman7 (18. Dezember 2012)

Oder man nimmt eine Fakeadresse aus dem Internet.
Oder man macht gerade ein Praktikum beim Deutschen Generalkonsulat in Chicago.
Oder...


----------



## RichardLancelot (19. Dezember 2012)

Amazon.de bietet heute Darksiders II als Download für 16 Euronen feil.


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2012)

Eine Empfehlung:
Jetzt im Tagesangebot, noch bis um 6,
*Jade Empire!
*
Auch wenn man es am besten als Bioware-Action-RPG bzw. KotOR im Sino-Steamfantasy-Setting zusammenfassen kann, dennoch ein sehr gutes und vorallem ein unterschätztes Spiel und für 3,74 sollte man sich das wirklich mal geben


----------



## McDrake (19. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Eine Empfehlung:
> Jetzt im Tagesangebot, noch bis um 6,
> *Jade Empire!
> *
> Auch wenn man es am besten als Bioware-Action-RPG bzw. KotOR im Sino-Steamfantasy-Setting zusammenfassen kann, dennoch ein sehr gutes und vorallem ein unterschätztes Spiel und für 3,74 sollte man sich das wirklich mal geben


Sehr schön.
Wieder ein Spiel mehr in meiner Bibliothek, welches ich schon lange mal spielen wollte.
Ich glaub, ich hatte den Titel sogar schon mal auf der XBox angespielt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2012)

Bei Mcgame.com gibt es aktuell 21 Weltuntergangs-Angebote  (alles Downloadversionen): Game Over - 21 Spiele im Welteruntergangs Special bei McGame

Jedes Spiel kostet 21,12 €


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei Mcgame.com gibt es aktuell 21 Weltuntergangs-Angebote  (alles Downloadversionen): Game Over - 21 Spiele im Welteruntergangs Special bei McGame
> 
> Jedes Spiel kostet 21,12 €


Kommt das nur mir so vor, oder ist die Bezeichnung Sonderangebot bei diesen Preisen ziemlich dreist? 

Bei gog.com ist jedenfalls auch End of the World Sale. Das heißt: Alle Sonderangebote der letzten Tage auf einmal. Und morgen Abend fängt dann endlich der Steam Holiday Sale an.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Kommt das nur mir so vor, oder ist die Bezeichnung Sonderangebot bei diesen Preisen ziemlich dreist?


Jap, manche sind zu teuer, manche gehen.



> Bei gog.com ist jedenfalls auch End of the World Sale. Das heißt: Alle Sonderangebote der letzten Tage auf einmal. Und morgen Abend fängt dann endlich der Steam Holiday Sale an.


 
Darauf freu ich mich schon. Mittlerweile ist das verfolgen solcher Aktionen manchmal spannender als die Spiele selbst


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. Dezember 2012)

Humble Indie Bundle 7

Diesmal mit: The Binding of Isaac, Closure, Indie Game: The Movie, Shank 2 und Snapshot (+ Dungeon Defenders und Legend of Grimrock, wenn man mehr als den Durchschnitt zahlt).


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2012)

Steam-Weihnachtsaktion ist gestartet und geht bis zum 5.Januar: http://store.steampowered.com/


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub bei der Prince of Persia Collection für 10€ schlag ich zu


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2012)

Bei Gameware.at gibt es an diesem Wochenende *Ghost Recon Future Soldier* (verpackte Version) für *14 euro*: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier uncut PEGI AT-Version jetzt günstig kaufen - gameware.at


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. Dezember 2012)

Daily Deal bei gog.com (bis morgen, 16 Uhr): *80% auf alle Telltale Adventures* (z.B. Back to the Future für 4,99$ oder Tales of Monkey Island für 6,99$).


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2012)

Die aktuellen Heftvollversionen:

*PC Games 01/2013:*
Risen

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Venetica



*
Gamestar 02/2013(XL Ausgabe):*
Nail`d
Tom Clancy's Endwar (Für die Aktivierung des MP-Codes wird ein Uplay-Konto benötigt)


----------



## TrinityBlade (29. Dezember 2012)

Heute bei greenmangaming.com:

Spec Ops: The Line -> 3,50€
Mount and Blade Collection -> 5,25€
Alpha Protocol -> 2,62€

(jeweils mit Gutscheincode GMG30-DPLIM-DN831)


----------



## golani79 (29. Dezember 2012)

Bekommt man bei greenmangaming Steamkeys?

edit:
Hat sich erledigt - wird eh angegeben.

Wollte mir Spec Ops gestern schon auf Steam holen - gut, dass ich doch noch gewartet habe


----------



## TrinityBlade (31. Dezember 2012)

Und schon wieder greenmangaming:

Sonic Generations -> 5,25€
Cities in Motion Collection -> 8,75€

(erneut mit Gutscheincode GMG30-DPLIM-DN831)


Edit: Fast vergessen: Mass Effect 3 für 7,49£ bei Gamefly.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2013)

*Computer Bild Spiele 02/2013 (Gold Edition):*

Empire Total War (Steam-Account benötigt)
Tale of a Hero
Crystal Skulls (Wimmelbildspiel)
The Cursed Crusade (Ab 18 Downloadversion mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung)

Im nächsten Monat dann u.a. dabei:


Spoiler



Binary Domain


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Januar 2013)

Bei Gameware kann man an diesem Wochenende *Metro Last Light* für 33,99€ vorbestellen: Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2013)

Speck & Obst jetzt ganz billig bei ihrem Dis.....ähh halt, so rum: Spec Ops gibts jetzt bis Freitag 1 Uhr auf Steam für 4,99€.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2013)

*Steam*: Faster Than Light für 4,99€, Ravaged 3,39€ (gibt auch kostenloses Wochenende zum Anzocken) und Retro City Rampage für 6,99€

*Amazon*: Die Sims 3 für 24,99€, Lego: Herr der Ringe (Download) für 17,97€, Assassin's Creed - Ezio Trilogie (Download) für 21,97€, Fussball Manager 13 (Download) für 28,97€

*McGame*: World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria (Download) für 19,00€


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Januar 2013)

Viking: Battle for Asgard für 4,41€


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2013)

*Steam*: In der Wochenaktion bis Freitag 1 Uhr sind Die Sims 3 (ohne DLCs) für 11,25€ und Lego: Herr der Ringe für 14,99€.
Tagesaktion ist Chaos auf Deponia für 6,79*€**

Amazon*: Assassin's Creed 2 Digital Deluxe Edition (Download) für 7,97€ und Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (Download) für 7,97€
*
Gameware.at*: Doom 3 BFG Edition (verpackte Version) für 17,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2013)

Hitman Absolution für 16,99€ und die Hitman Absolution Professional Edition für 20,39€


----------



## Kreon (27. Januar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hitman Absolution für 16,99€


 
Da habe ich gleich mal zugeschlagen, vielen Dank an alle die den Thread pflegen, vor allem Shadow_Man. Auf Steam schaue ich zwar täglich vorbei, aber die anderen Angebottips würde ich sonst wohl nicht sehen. Auch immer ein guter Tipp, falls es noch nicht genannt worden ist, ist Preisfieber.net


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Januar 2013)

Orcs Must Die 2 für 3,74€ und Sleeping Dogs für 12,49€. Allerdings handelt es sich bei Sleeping Dogs um die geschnittene deutsche Fassung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2013)

Aktuelle Heftvollversionen:

*PC Games 02/2013:*
Venetica

*Gamestar 03/2013:*
Sacred 2 (Online-Aktivierung)



Edit: Hab gerade gemerkt, dass man Sacred 2 auch online aktivieren muss, also hab ich das mal hinzugefügt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2013)

Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass es in der PCG keine gewohnte Vollversion-Vorschau für die nächste Ausgabe gibt ?
Ein interne Fehler oder gewusst so gemacht ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass es in der PCG keine gewohnte Vollversion-Vorschau für die nächste Ausgabe gibt ?
> Ein interne Fehler oder gewusst so gemacht ?


 
Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass man erst auf Einkaufstour gehen muss und sich Vollversionen für dieses Jahr sichern muss und eben noch nicht weiß, was man bekommen wird.
Irgendwie find' ich das so auch spannender, wenn man noch nicht weiß, was in der nächsten Ausgabe drin ist


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

wobei die Info als Abonennt echt egal ist, das Heft kommt ja eh immer, ob man die VV will oder nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei die Info als Abonennt echt egal ist, das Heft kommt ja eh immer, ob man die VV will oder nicht


 Sicher, daran ändert sich auch nichts. Aber man hat sich schon so auf die Vorinfo gewöhnt. War mir bei 1-2 Fällen ganz hilfreich, so habe ich einen doppelten Spiele-Kauf meiden können.


----------



## Exar-K (31. Januar 2013)

Ich bin gespannt, welche Vollversionen ich 2013 doppelt kriegen werde. Zu schlagen gilt es 9 von 12 Exemplaren aus dem letzten Jahr, bisher sind es 2 von 2.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

bei mir ist es schonmal eine, Venetica, die gab´s ja schon vor 2 Monaten, ich hab´s hier auch reingeschrieben, in der PCGH


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2013)

Da hatte ich mehr Glück. Außer "Alpha Protocol" hatte ich letztes Jahr nichts doppelt. Was aber auch daran lag, dass ich mir ohnehin keine RPGs hole, die zuletzt die Masse an PCG-Vollversionen bildeten.


----------



## svd (31. Januar 2013)

Blöd. Den Spielen heutzutage fehlt eindeutig der LAN Modus. Dann täte es nicht ganz so weh.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2013)

Da ich mir immer alle 3 Hefte hole (PCG im Abo und die anderen so, man muss ja den Print-Markt ein bissl Stärken  ) hab ich auch manche Spiele doppelt. Wenn es ein Steam-Key oder so ist, da verschenk' ich den dann, will ja keine Kohle damit machen


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2013)

*Computer Bild Spiele 03/2013 (Gold Edition):*
Binary Domain (Steam Account benötigt)
nail'd
The Second Guest
Infernal (Ab 18 Download-Vollversion mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung)

Außerdem ist ein Code dabei für die Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm Beta und die ersten 20.000 die sich da melden, bekommen einen Beta-Key.

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann u.a. dabei:


Spoiler



Napoleon - Total War


----------



## shippy74 (6. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte mir DIE Computer Bild auch kaufen wegen Binary Domain, hab dann aber gesehen das es Steam hat. und E Post Altersgedöns hab ich auch nicht... Schade dann gibts endlich mal Shooter in so Zeitschriften und dann braucht man entweder nen Account oder aber man muß zur Post rennen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir DIE Computer Bild auch kaufen wegen Binary Domain, hab dann aber gesehen das es Steam hat. und E Post Altersgedöns hab ich auch nicht... Schade dann gibts endlich mal Shooter in so Zeitschriften und dann braucht man entweder nen Account oder aber man muß zur Post rennen...


 
Das mit dem E-Postbrief finde ich auch nicht gut, daher nutz' ich die Ab18 Sachen nie. Ich mach mir doch sowas nicht extra wegen eines Spieles. Leider pochen sie unbedingt darauf, weiß nicht, ob sie da einen Vertrag mit der Post haben, weil sie immer sagen, dass es nicht anders geht. Dabei wäre das ja an sich kein Problem, einfach auf deren Seite irgendwas mit Altersnachweis machen(Personalausweis oder so) und dann könnte jeder, der ab 18 ist, die sich dann auch laden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2013)

Infernal ?!

Oh... Hab mich schon immer dafür interessiert, und mit der E-Post-Sache habe ich schon Erfahrung, da ich so 18er-Titel bei buch.de ohne Zusatzkosten bestellen kann.
Und Binary Domain klingt auch gut... Denke ich werd mir mal ein Exemplar abgreifen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (6. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir DIE Computer Bild auch kaufen wegen Binary Domain, hab dann aber gesehen das es Steam hat.


Was die Leute immer über Steam meckern  Nachdem mir Origin und UPlay aufgezwungen wurden bin ich vom weitaus unkomplizierterem Steam äußerst angetan (sehe aber ein das DRM nicht jedermanns Sache ist).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Was die Leute immer über Steam meckern  Nachdem mir Origin und UPlay aufgezwungen wurden bin ich vom weitaus unkomplizierterem Steam äußerst angetan (sehe aber ein das DRM nicht jedermanns Sache ist).


 Ich bin auch diesbezüglich über meinen Schatten gesprungen. Durch die "Assassins Creed"-Reihe bin ich die Ubi-/Uplay-Account-Geschichte gewöhnt, Steam ist da nicht anders. Und auch gegen Origin werde ich mich kaum wehren, will ich doch demnächst "Dead Space 3", "Crysis 3" und irgendwann mal ein reduziertes "Mass Effect 3" zocken.


----------



## RichardLancelot (6. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch diesbezüglich über meinen Schatten gesprungen. Durch die "Assassins Creed"-Reihe bin ich die Ubi-/Uplay-Account-Geschichte gewöhnt, Steam ist da nicht anders. Und auch gegen Origin werde ich mich kaum wehren, will ich doch demnächst "Dead Space 3", "Crysis 3" und irgendwann mal ein reduziertes "Mass Effect 3" zocken.


 Sehr sympathisch...alles Spiele wegen denen ich mir den Unsinn auch aufladen musste 
UPlay und ACIII ist n' top Stichwort denn genau da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Bekomme ich bei Steam noch DLCs per Autoupdate wenn ich einen Season Pass bezogen habe so muss ich mir bei Uplay doch tatsächlich für jeden DLC ne eigene Installation vom Anbieter bereitstellen lassen  WIE gaga ist das denn? Da bräucht ich auch den doofen Key für den SP nicht.


----------



## shippy74 (6. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Bekomme ich bei Steam noch DLCs per Autoupdate wenn ich einen Season Pass bezogen habe so muss ich mir bei Uplay doch tatsächlich für jeden DLC ne eigene Installation vom Anbieter bereitstellen lassen  WIE gaga ist das denn? Da bräucht ich auch den doofen Key für den SP nicht.



Siehst du und genau deshalb hab ich Uplay jetzt auf dem PC, da ich so die möglichkeit hab alles was ich brauche Extern bei nem Bekannten zu laden was bei Steam nicht geht,des einen Freud des anderen Leid. Hab ja das Future Soldier und die Patches und auch das Arctic DLC hat alles super Funktioniert. Der MP macht bei mir Probleme aber das liegt nicht an Uplay ,eher am Spiel.
ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir auch gerne Steam Spiele kaufen und Origin wäre mir auch egal aber für mich ist der Service leider ungenügend. Ich hab ne Traffic Begrenzung in meinem Stick und da muss man auf sowas halt achten. Sollte sich das mal ändern bei Steam würde ich mir wohl auf einen schlag minimum10 Spiele kaufen die ich gerne hätte unter anderem Brink,das reizt mich schon seid es rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Siehst du und genau deshalb hab ich Uplay jetzt auf dem PC, da ich so die möglichkeit hab alles was ich brauche Extern bei nem Bekannten zu laden was bei Steam nicht geht,des einen Freud des anderen Leid. Hab ja das Future Soldier und die Patches und auch das Arctic DLC hat alles super Funktioniert. Der MP macht bei mir Probleme aber das liegt nicht an Uplay ,eher am Spiel.
> ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir auch gerne Steam Spiele kaufen und Origin wäre mir auch egal aber für mich ist der Service leider ungenügend. Ich hab ne Traffic Begrenzung in meinem Stick und da muss man auf sowas halt achten. Sollte sich das mal ändern bei Steam würde ich mir wohl auf einen schlag minimum10 Spiele kaufen die ich gerne hätte unter anderem Brink,das reizt mich schon seid es rausgekommen ist.


 
Du kannst dich ja auch bei einem Kumpel oder so in deinen Steam Account einloggen, lädst dir das Spiel samt Updates herunter. Das ist ja der Vorteil von Steam, es ist an keinen PC gebunden, du kannst dich überall mit deinem Account einloggen. Gehst dann in den Steam Ordner unter SteamApps/common, kopierst dir den Spieleordner auf eine externe Festplatte oder einen USB Stick und fügst ihn dann zu Hause an deinem PC auch in diesen Ordner ein. Dann brauchste keine Updates mehr laden, nichts.
Ich z.B. hab meine ganzen Steam-Spiele auch auf einer externen Festplatte gespeichert, weil ich nicht so schnelles Internet hab. Wenn ich dann eins Spielen will, brauch ich nur den entsprechenden Ordner rüberziehen und los gehts. 

Zusätzlich gibts auch noch die "Spiele sichern und wiederherstellen-"Funktion, da kann man so ein Spiel dann gar auf DVD brennen, wenn man möchte.


----------



## shippy74 (6. Februar 2013)

Kann man das Spiel als Client laden bei Steam? Ich dachte immer ich muß den PC mitschleifen da der nur installiert. Wenn  man das so laden könnte dann wäre das noch ne Idee,aber mit dem ganzen PC durch die Heide fahren ist für mich eher umständlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Kann man das Spiel als Client laden bei Steam? Ich dachte immer ich muß den PC mitschleifen da der nur installiert. Wenn  man das so laden könnte dann wäre das noch ne Idee,aber mit dem ganzen PC durch die Heide fahren ist für mich eher umständlich.


 
Du kannst dir ein Spiel komplett auf einem anderen PC laden, musst halt in deinem Account da eingeloggt sein. Er legt dann wie oben beschrieben unter Steam/SteamApps/common einen entsprechenden Ordner ab, wie das Spiel heißt, z.B. Spec Ops.
Diesen Ordner kannst du dann kopieren, auf eine externe Festplatte, USB-Stick, wo immer du möchtest.
Wenn du dann zu Hause bist, fügst du diesen Ordner bei dir unter Steam/SteamApps/common ein und kannst das Spiel dann starten. Er wird vermutlich noch ein paar MB laden, nicht viel, aber das ist alles.


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. Februar 2013)

Rayman Origins als Uplay-Download für 5,08€


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Februar 2013)

Ó.ò Ich bin schwer geschockt. Ich stelle gerade fest dass niemand gepostet hat das es bei Steam-Midweek-Madness 
Save 50% on The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition on Steam
und
Save 50% on The Witcher: Enhanced Edition Director's Cut on Steam
angeboten wurden 

//Edit: Noch dazu wo es gerade wieder durch den nächsten Teil in aller Munde ist!


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2013)

Da hast du natürlich recht. Ich hab in den letzten Tagen nicht so nach Aktionen geschaut, sonst hätte ich es natürlich hier reingesetzt.


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ó.ò Ich bin schwer geschockt. Ich stelle gerade fest dass niemand gepostet hat das es bei Steam-Midweek-Madness
> Save 50% on The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition on Steam
> und
> Save 50% on The Witcher: Enhanced Edition Director's Cut on Steam
> ...


Wer noch etwas mehr sparen will: Bei gog.com kostet Witcher 2 nur 9,99$. Dafür hat man das Spiel aber nicht auf Steam (den Steam-Key hingegen kann man auch bei gog aktivieren).


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Februar 2013)

Bei Steam gibt's als Wochenend-Aktion Counter-Strike Global Offensive für 6,99€ und Borderlands 2 für 24,99€. Leider gibt es allerdings noch keine Reduzierung der DLCs oder des Season Passes.

Bei McGame gibt's die Hellau und Alaaf Aktion. Da kosten die Titel je 3 Euro.

Bei Amazon gibt's grad die Downloadangebote: Assassins Creed Brotherhood Standard für 11,97€ und die Digital Deluxe Edition für 13,97€. Außerdem gibts Need for Speed: Most Wanted für 24,97€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Rayman Origins als Uplay-Download für 5,08€


 Hui ! Noch billiger als bei Steam, wo es kürzlich für 10 Euro und ein paar Cents angeboten wurde. Fein, fein !


----------



## Exar-K (8. Februar 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> (den Steam-Key hingegen kann man auch bei gog aktivieren).


Ist das nur beim Witcher so, oder kann man auch andere Steamkeys bei gog aktivieren?


----------



## TrinityBlade (8. Februar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ist das nur beim Witcher so, oder kann man auch andere Steamkeys bei gog aktivieren?


Meines Wissens nur beim Witcher, weil CD Projekt gern ihre eigene Vertriebsplattform fördern wollen. Hier das entsprechende Formular.

Übrigens gibt es noch bis Ende Februar einige Sonderangebote bei Media Markt Gamesdownload. Das beste Angebot dürfte *Mass Effect 3 für 9€* sein. Da ME3 Origin benötigt, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man einen Origin-Key erhält.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. Februar 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nur beim Witcher, weil CD  Projekt gern ihre eigene Vertriebsplattform fördern wollen.  Hier das entsprechende  Formular.


 Wenn das nicht funktioniert, muss das aber  vielleicht nicht unbedingt an der Steam-Version liegen. Jedenfalls  konnte ich meine gekaufte Retail Version von The Witcher 1 auf gog.com  auch nicht mit meinem Key "aktivieren".

Es gibt aber dafür  dann eine Möglichkeit, ich glaube ein Foto von der Verpackung und dem  Kassenzettel an CD Projekt zu schicken, war mir aber zu umständlich.

EDIT: Mist, habe mich verlesen, aber die Information ist vielleicht ja trotzdem hilfreich.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (11. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Bei McGame gibt's die Hellau und Alaaf Aktion. Da kosten die Titel je 3 Euro.
> 
> [...]


 

Mal ganz blöd gefragt, was ist McGame? Und wie funktioniert das anschließend, über einen Client ähnlich wie STEAM?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2013)

Hab die Finger doch von der CBS und "Binary Domain" gelassen.
Nach dem hervorragenden "Spec Ops - The Line" sind meine Ansprüche (bezogen auf Charaktere, Story, Ernsthaftigkeit) wohl doch zu hoch, und nachdem ich mir mehrere Tests und Videos angesehen habe, bin ich doch zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das Spiel nichts für mich ist.
Umso tröstlicher: Die ersparten 5 Euro habe ich dann lieber in "Rayman Origins" investiert.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Februar 2013)

Dann versäumst du allerdings in Spiel mit einem sehr interessanten und nicht gänzlich abwegigem Setting. 

Ich hatte mit BD deutlich mehr Spass als mit SO:TL.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann versäumst du allerdings in Spiel mit einem sehr interessanten und nicht gänzlich abwegigem Setting.
> 
> Ich hatte mit BD deutlich mehr Spass als mit SO:TL.


 Das Setting war für mich anfangs sogar sehr ansprechend... Aber nach zahlreichen, eingesehenen Videos und Tests haben mich die recht klischeebeladenen Charaktere und die technisch schwächere Präsentation nicht so recht überzeugt. 
Ich hab schon mit SO eine sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht, wollte mich jetzt nicht mit was (subjektiv gesehen) Schlechterem begnügen.

Jeder hat eben einen anderen Geschmack.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2013)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöd gefragt, was ist McGame? Und wie funktioniert das anschließend, über einen Client ähnlich wie STEAM?


 
Das läuft einfach über so einen Downloader, mehr nicht. Bei manchen ist dann noch der Original-Kopierschutz drin und wenn es z.B. ein Steam- oder Origin-Spiel ist, bekommst du dann einfach den entsprechenden Key und musst ihn dann auf der jeweiligen Plattform aktivieren und darüber herunterladen.
Also am Besten immer beim jeweiligen Spiel beachten, was dazu steht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2013)

*Steam *hat jetzt noch eine neue Aktion eingeführt, welche sich "Week Long Deals" nennt. Da kann man jetzt folgende Spiele bis 18. Februar zu reduzierten Preisen kaufen:

Flatout Complete Pack für 9,99€
Steel Storm: Burning Retribution für 2,24€
Alpha Prime für 1,25€
Karateka für 4,99€

Tagesaktion bis 19 Uhr ist noch Batman Arkham Asylum Goty für 4,99€

*Amazon*: Die Sims 3 + Jahreszeiten für 25,97€ (verpackte Version), Might & Magic: Heroes VI Gold Edition (Download) für 17,97€ und Mass Effect 3 - N7 Digital Deluxe Edition (Download) für 16,97€.


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam *hat jetzt noch eine neue Aktion eingeführt, welche sich "Week Long Deals" nennt. Da kann man jetzt folgende Spiele bis 18. Februar zu reduzierten Preisen kaufen:
> 
> Flatout Complete Pack für 9,99€


 
schade das man auch dieses ... Ding bekommt, das die Flatout 3 genannt haben 

Aber als ergänzung:
Cities in Motion ist auch noch so knapp 5h im Angebot und ist ein echt gutes Spiel, der legetime Nachfolger vom Verkehrsgigant und eine der seltenen WiSims der letzten Jahre die irgendwas taugen


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> schade das man auch dieses ... Ding bekommt, das die Flatout 3 genannt haben
> 
> Aber als ergänzung:
> Cities in Motion ist auch noch so knapp 5h im Angebot und ist ein echt gutes Spiel, der legetime Nachfolger vom Verkehrsgigant und eine der seltenen WiSims der letzten Jahre die irgendwas taugen


 
Stimmt, danke für den Hinweis. Hier der Link


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann versäumst du allerdings in Spiel mit einem sehr interessanten und nicht gänzlich abwegigem Setting.
> 
> Ich hatte mit BD deutlich mehr Spass als mit SO:TL.


 
Ich hab die CBS schon ein paar mal die letzten Tage in der Hand gehabt.
Ich kauf mir die manchmal nur wegen der Vollversionen - das Heft wird gleich entsorgt 

Würde sich Binary Domain wirklich lohnen? Vom Setting her klingts ja sehr interessant.
Die Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig - aber laut einigen Tests soll vor allem die *Steuerung *relativ fies sein - oder irre ich mich da.


----------



## svd (12. Februar 2013)

Das Setting von BD ist wirklich interessant. Mal zur Abwechslung keine Zombies...  Zerlegen kannst du die Gegner trotzdem. 
Und es sieht einfach nett aus, wenn die dummen Maschinen, einzig darauf programmiert, dich zu töten, halbkaputt auf dich zukriechen.

Die Charaktere sind tatsächlich sehr stereotyp, die Vertonung auch im Original überaus trashig und deinem ersten Buddy möchtest du
manchmal einfach nur das Maul stopfen...

Die Steuerung ist großteils okay, weitgehend typischer Third-Person Deckungsshooter. In Deckung zu gehen, diese zu verlassen oder zu überwinden, kann schon hakelig werden, die Kamera ist dann auch nicht immer optimal positioniert. Lästig wird's auch, wenn ein Roboter tatsächlich auf Nahkampfdistanz angekrochen kommt.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist BD aber ein Spiel wie "Timeshift" oder "Singularity". Ein bisschen anders, ein bisschen ungeschliffen, überraschend gut, weitgehend übergangen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. Februar 2013)

Die Maussteuerung bei Binary Domain fand ich etwas schwammig. Möglicherweise lässt sich da aber in den Einstellungen was machen; ich habe dann einfach ein Gamepad genommen.

Übrigens gibt es bei Steam auch eine Demo zum Spiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2013)

Das Witzige bei dem Spiel ist ja auch, dass es Sprachsteuerung hat. Man kann seinen Kameraden so kleine Befehle geben und die reagieren dann auch darauf


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2013)

wie ich grade seh, Fable 3 ist jetzt auch bis Freitag für nen Zehner bei Steam zu haben
und das ist schon ein ganz nettes Spiel, nicht gerade Schwer, aber dennoch ganz spaßig


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2013)

Bis Freitag 1 Uhr Awesomenauts für 3,39€ , Fable 3 für 9,99€ und Fable 1 für 2,24€

Tagesaktion ist Trine 2 für 3,24€


----------



## Exar-K (13. Februar 2013)

Und das Trine 2 Addon Goblin Menace ist auch im Angebot.
Tolles Spiel, tolles Addon. Kaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2013)

Sehr schöne Nachricht:

Ab Morgen gibts *System Shock 2* (Preis: 9,99 Dollar) auf gog.com und wohl später auch auf Steam: System Shock 2: GOG/Steam-Release bestätigt ((PC)) - 4Players


> Im GOG-Bundle enthalten sind neben dem Spiel u.a. der Soundtrack, Karten,  Konzeptzeichnungen, ein Interview mit Ken Levine und die ersten  Pitch-Dokumente.





> Das Spiel wurde angepasst und läuft jetzt auch auf modernen PCs. Laut  Guillaume Rambourg von GOG wurden auch noch diverse Bugs aus dem  Original gefixt. An der Optik hat man bewusst nichts verändert, das  Spiel werde aber die bisher veröffentlichten Mods, also auch die  Grafikverbesserungen der Community, unterstützen. Auch hofft man, mit  der Neuveröffentlichung die Entwicklung weiterer Mods anstoßen zu  können.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ab Morgen gibts *System Shock 2* (Preis: 9,99 Dollar) auf gog.com und wohl später auch auf Steam: System Shock 2: GOG/Steam-Release bestätigt ((PC)) - 4Players


 
SS2 mit Textur-Mods in Full-HD im Format 16:9 (hor+) sieht einfach nur  aus.
Habs grad vor 3 Monaten wieder gespielt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2013)

Tagesaktion bei Steam ist Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams für 5,09€


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Tagesaktion bei Steam ist Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams für 5,09€


Die Steam-Aktionen arten langsam in Arbeit für dich aus, was?


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Die Steam-Aktionen arten langsam in Arbeit für dich aus, was?


 Vorallem wenn man bedenkt, wie "Anti" Shadow gg.über Steam war ... jetzt hat er die Seiten gewechselt! 

Muss ich eben fast allein das Banner mit "DRM ist scheisse!" hochhalten.


----------



## Exar-K (14. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Muss ich eben fast allein das Banner mit "DRM ist scheisse!" hochhalten.


Keine Sorge, wir haben noch genug Leute, die dir bei dem Thema zur Seite springen können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Die Steam-Aktionen arten langsam in Arbeit für dich aus, was?


Nein, mir macht das doch Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rabowke schrieb:


> Vorallem wenn man bedenkt, wie "Anti" Shadow gg.über Steam war ... jetzt hat er die Seiten gewechselt!
> 
> Muss ich eben fast allein das Banner mit "DRM ist scheisse!" hochhalten.


 
Naja, nicht ganz. Ich hab auch Titel von gog.com und die sind ohne DRM


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2013)

Auf Shadow ist eben Verlass.
Er muss wohl verdammt viel Zeit / Langeweile / Sonstwas haben, um uns stets mit den aktuellsten Spieleschnäppchen-Infos zu versorgen. 

Ein "Service", den ich sehr schätze.


----------



## undergrounderX (15. Februar 2013)

Aktuell gibt es bei Groupees.com ein ganz gutes Angebot. Beim Be Mine Bundle bekommt man für *~ 3,80 € *das Adventure *"Harveys neue Augen! (4Players Wertung:90 )" und Two Worlds II *, beide für Steam. Daneben sind noch iBomber Defense Pacific,  Eschalon Book II, Party of Sin , Men of War: Assault Squad  und Planets under Attack als Steam Codes dabei. 

Groupees


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auf Shadow ist eben Verlass.
> Er muss wohl verdammt viel Zeit / Langeweile / Sonstwas haben, um uns stets mit den aktuellsten Spieleschnäppchen-Infos zu versorgen.
> 
> Ein "Service", den ich sehr schätze.


 
Ich bin froh, dass ich das Forum hab und bin gerne hier. Mein "reales Leben" läuft ja nicht so toll, schon seit über 1 Jahrzehnt ständig irgendwelche gesundheitlichen Probleme. Da bin ich über jede Ablenkung froh 

Und da ich grad hier am Tippen dabei bin, mach ich wieder neue Schnäppchen rein*.

McGame(Downloadversionen):
*Street Fighter x Tekken für 9,95€
Super Street Fighter Arcade Edition für 7,49€
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning für 9,95€
Lost Planet 1 für 6,49€
Lost Planet 2 für 9,95€
Die Sims: Mittelalter für 9,95€
Tagesaktion: 
Flatout 2 für 2,95€

*gog.com*: Dort gibt es das RPG Wochenende und einige Rollenspieltitel sind um 50% reduziert: GOG.com
*
Steam*: Dort wurden zur offiziellen Steam für Linux Veröffentlichung einige Spiele, die auch unter Linux laufen, im Preis reduziert(bis 21.Februar): Steam for Linux release celebration sale
Tagesaktion: 
R.U.S.E. für 2,50€
Wochenendaktionen: 
Castle Crashers für 5,99€
Torchlight 2 für 9,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2013)

The Amazing Spider-Man für 11,99€
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie gut oder schlecht das Spiel ist. Falls es jemand schon gespielt haben sollte, kann derjenige ja mal ein bißchen darüber plaudern, wenn er mag. Würde mich nämlich auch mal interessieren, ob das was taugt.


----------



## golani79 (17. Februar 2013)

Weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde - aber auf Steam gibt es jetzt ne Trial zu War of the Roses, welche zeitlich unlimitiert ist.

Man kann sich nur keine eigenen Klassen zusammenstellen und ich glaub, das Offlinetraining fehlt. 
Ansonsten ist es voll spielbar.


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. Februar 2013)

*NBA 2K13* (Steam-Key) für *9,60€* bei greenmangaming.com
mit Gutscheincode GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Februar 2013)

*Steam:* To The Moon für 2,71€

*Gameware:* Tom Clancys Endwar für 2 €

*Amazon:*Batman Arkham City Standard für 16,81€, GOTY: 18,97€, Alice Madness Returns (Download) für 4.97€, Assassins Creed Revelations (Download) Standard für 14,97, Gold Edition für 17,97€. Und falls jemand nur die DLCs zum Spiel haben möchte, die gibts auch im Bundle für 7,97€. Fussball Manager 10 (Download) für 4,97€


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2013)

*Steam:* Bei der neuen Steam-Wochenenaktion bis 25.Februar gibt es folgende Spiele:

Wanderlust: Rebirth für 2,49€
Scratches: Director's Cut für 2,49€
Restaurant Empire für 4,99€
Fallout Tactics für 3,39€

Dabei reduziert ist auch die Fallout Collection mit Fallout 1 & 2 und Fallout Tactics für 6,79€


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2013)

Bis Freitag 1 Uhr gibt es noch Deus Ex - Human Revolution für 4,74€ und Garry's Mod für 2,49€.


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Februar 2013)

Bis Freitag 18 Uhr bei greenmangaming: *XCOM: Enemy Unknown* für *16€*
mit dem üblichen Gutscheincode: GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS


----------



## svd (21. Februar 2013)

Heute (21.02.), also noch ein paar Stunden lang, gibt's "Pflanzen vs Zombies" gratis für iOS Geräte.
Vlt. hat das ja jemand verpasst bzw. bisher hinter dem Mond gelebt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2013)

An diesem Wochenende darf man auf Steam den MP-Modus von Black Ops 2 und Gratuitous Space Battles kostenlos spielen. Beide Spiele sind auch reduziert: Black Ops 2 für 40,19€ und Gratuitous Space Battles für 3,49€.
Wobei Black Ops 2 immer noch recht teuer ist.

Tagesaktion auf Steam ist die Thief Collection für 6,74€


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2013)

Auf *gog.com* ist das "Apogee Action Weekend": GOG.com
Da sind 8 Spiele um 60% reduziert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Februar 2013)

*McGame: *Brothers in Arms Hells Highway für 3,95€
Außerdem gibt es auf der Seite irgendwie einen 15€ Rabatt-Code für das neue Tomb Raider: McGame.com - Spiele online kaufen, Spiele downloaden - Einfach, sicher, schnell, immer

*Steam*: Toy Soldier für 3,05€
Dafür braucht man anscheinend aber noch Games for Windows live zusätzlich, steht jedenfalls dort dabei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2013)

*Steam:* In der Wochenaktion bis 4.März sind diesmal:

Capsized für 2,49€
Krater für 4,75€
Gemini Wars für 6,79€
Section 8: Prejudice für 4,41€
Space Empires V für 3,74€
Stellar Impact für 2,49€

Tagesaktion:
Ys Origin für 6,39€

Noch eine Meldung zu Steam, die nichts mit Schnäppchen zu tun hat: Click&Buy wurde als Bezahloption in Steam entfernt. Wer also, wie ich z.B., damit in Steam bezahlt hat, der muss sich jetzt eine Alternative suchen.

*Amazon:*

verpackte Version: 
Assassins Creed 3 für 38,97€ 
Wobei ich das für eine Reduzierung immer noch für sehr hoch halte.

Download: 
Driver: San Francisco - Standard für 7,97 & Deluxe Edition für 9,97€,
Die Sims 3: Showtime (Addon) für 16,97€

*McGame:*
Flatout: The Complete Edition für 9,95€
Die Sims: Mittelalter für 9,95€
Die Sims: Mittelalter - Piraten und Edelleute (Addon) für 9,95€
The Basement Collection für 3,95€
Undercover: Operation Wintersonne für 4,95€
*
gog.com:* 
The Incredible Machine: Mega Pack für 2,79 $


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2013)

*PC Games 03/2013:
*Two Worlds 2 (mit Online-Aktivierung)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



RUSE




*Gamestar 04/2013 (XL Ausgabe mit 2 DVDs):
*Torchlight
Das Schwarze Auge: Die Schicksalsklinge


*
Steam:* Bis Freitag 1 Uhr gibt's Forge für 6,45€ und Fallen Enchantress für 10,19€

Tagesaktion:
L.A. Noire für 7,49€ und mit allen DLCs für 9,99€

Weitere Aktionen:
Afterfall Insanity: Extended Edition für 9,49€
Zombie Driver HD für 4,49€
Shank 2 für 4,99€

*gog.com*
Miasmata für 5,99$
*
McGame:*
Grand Ages: Rome für 2,49€


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *gog.com*
> Miasmata für 5,99$


 
Das Game soll ja wie man hört wirklich was besonderes sein.
Hat schon einer von euch Erfahrungen damit?
Wie lang braucht man zum durchspielen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2013)

Dear Esther für 1,99€,
Botanicula für 3,95€


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. Februar 2013)

*Steam Weekend Deals:*
Mark of the Ninja 4,99€
War of the Roses 4,99€ (+ Free Weekend)

und *Daily Deal*:
Ghost Recon Future Soldier Complete Pack 20,99€


----------



## Exar-K (1. März 2013)

Kann man Mark of the Ninja halbwegs vernünftig mit Maus und Tastatur spielen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. März 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Kann man Mark of the Ninja halbwegs vernünftig mit Maus und Tastatur spielen?


 Eher mit Schwert und Wurfsternen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (2. März 2013)

*greenmangaming.com:*
Hitman: Absolution (Steam-Key) 12,49€
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning (Origin-Key) 5,75€
The Last Remnant (Steam-Key) 3,74€

Darüber hinaus sind noch diverse Ubisoft-Spiele im Angebot.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2013)

Tagesaktion auf Steam:  Serious Sam Complete Pack für 16,99€

Tagesaktion auf McGame: Rayman Origins für 7,95€

gog.com: Gibt es an diesem Wochenende 50% auf alle Daedalic Spiele: GOG.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2013)

*Steam-Tagesaktion*: Civilization V: Gold Edition für 9,99€


----------



## TrinityBlade (6. März 2013)

*Steam Midweek Madness:*
Darksiders 4,99€
Darksiders II 16,99€
RPG Maker VX Ace 29,99€

*Daily Deal:*
75% auf alle "Legacy of Kain"-Spiele


Desweiteren ist heute das *Humble Bundle with Android 5* gestartet. Die Highlights sind dieses Mal imo Beat Hazard Ultra und Dungeon Defenders.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQfkrNHbs1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. März 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist heute das *Humble Bundle with Android 5* gestartet. Die Highlights sind dieses Mal imo Beat Hazard Ultra und Dungeon Defenders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meine Güte, ich habe glaube ich noch nie eine unsympathischere Stimme gehört als in diesem Video.


----------



## TrinityBlade (6. März 2013)

OT:


Spoiler






MisterSmith schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ich habe glaube ich noch nie eine unsympathischere Stimme gehört als in diesem Video.


Challenge accepted. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMryQlJtZRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## shippy74 (6. März 2013)

Bei Gamesrocket gibts Air-Conflicts-Pacific-Carriers für 14.95€  und damit für die hälfte.  PER DOWNLOAD und mit Steam





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P5lzzYdAB9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Air Conflicts Pacific Carriers downloaden und billig kaufen

Habs gespielt bei nem Bekannten und macht echt Spaß, ist zwar mehr Arcade macht aber dem Fun keinen Abbruch zumal man die Kampagne als Amerikaner und als Japaner spielen kann.
Dazu gibts noch Dogfights gehen Bots und natürlich auch MP.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. März 2013)

@TrinityBlade


Spoiler



Zwar ein nerviges Lied bei welchem noch eine miese Audioaufnahme als "Verstärker" wirkt, aber nicht unbedingt deshalb unsympathisch, ist halt die Stimme eines Jugendlichen, welcher noch den Stimmbruch vor sich hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2013)

*Computer Bild Spiele 04/2013 (Gold Edition mit 2 DVDs):*

Napoleon - Total War (Steam Account benötigt)
Botanicula
Das Geheimnis von Alexandria
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 (Ab 18 Downloadversion mit E-Postbrief-Altersverifizierung)

In der nächsten Ausgabe u.a. dann dabei:



Spoiler



Driver San Francisco


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2013)

*Steam:* 
Knights of the Old Republic 2 für 3,40€
Max Payne 3 für 10,19€
Max Payne 2 für 3,39€
Syberia Bundle für 3,74€
ArmA X Anniversary Edition für 19,99€
ArmA 2 Complete Collection für 14,99€
Tropico 4 für 7,49€
Tropico 3 Gold für 3,74€
* 
McGame:*
Driver San Francisco für 5,95€
Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl für 2,49€
Darksiders 1 für 2,49€
Darksiders 2 für 12,95€
Red Faction Armageddon für 2,49€

*gog.com:*
Dort ist das "Superb Strategy Weekend" und es gibt einige Strategiespiele für 50% Preisreduzierung: http://www.gog.com/promo/strategy_weekend_promo_080313


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. März 2013)

Steam Daily Deal:
Sleeping Dogs 12,49€ (dt. Version geschnitten)

Greenmangaming:
The Cave 5,20€ (Gutscheincode GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS)

Zavvi Mega Monday:
Syndicate Executive Package Edition 5,97£ (~6,86€) (inkl. Versand)


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2013)

Kommen die täglichen Aktionen jetzt früher? Weil sonst wurde es ja immer um 19 Uhr geändert


----------



## LordCrash (10. März 2013)

*Wochenendangebot bei nuuvem.com.br*

Battlefield 3 9,80€ (Origin): Battlefield 3 na Nuuvem
Battlefield 3 Premium Edition 23,80€ (Origin): Battlefield 3 - Premium Edition na Nuuvem
Battlefield 2 Complete Edition 5,80€: Battlefield 2 Complete Collection na Nuuvem
Battlefield Bad Company 2 Ultimate Edition (inkl. Vietnam) 11,80€: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Ultimate Digital Collection na Nuuvem

*Längerfristige Angebote bei nuuvem.com.br*

Mass Effect 3 17,80€ (Origin): Mass Effect 3 na Nuuvem

(bei Zahlung per Paypal kommen jeweils noch 1€ Gebühren hinzu, Preise sind umgerechnet in Euro, bei Fragen gerne an mich wenden)


----------



## LordCrash (11. März 2013)

*Angebote bei nuuvem.com.br (gültig für heute und morgen)*

Dead Island (Steam) 5,80€: Dead Island na Nuuvem
The Cave (Steam) 3,90€: The Cave na Nuuvem

(bei Zahlung per Paypal jeweils +1€)


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2013)

*Steam:*
Wochenaktion bis zum 18.März:

Arcania für 4,99€
Cargo Commander für 2,37€
Frontline Tactics - DLCs
Endless Space für 14,99€
Left 4 Dead 2 für 4,99€
Jet Set Radio für 1,99€
Rochard für 2,24€
F1 2012 für 10,19€
F1 Race Stars für 7,49€

Tagesaktion:
Galaxy on fire 2 - Full HD für 5,10€


----------



## chbdiablo (12. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Kommen die täglichen Aktionen jetzt früher? Weil sonst wurde es ja immer um 19 Uhr geändert


 
Wie immer, Zeitumstellung in Amerika war schon aber hier noch nicht - ein paar Wochen lang 1 Stunde früher.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2013)

Ah, danke dir chbdiablo. Man lernt (hier) nie aus


----------



## LordCrash (12. März 2013)

*GOG.com Wochenaktion

**Pick 5 games - save 80%*: GOG.com

(Witcher 1, Grimrock, Alan Wake, Inquisitor, Divinity 2, Riddick, Deponia, Sam&Max, A new beginning, Capsized, Pid, Lucius, Kings Bounty, Defender's Quest, Tiny and Big, Runaway 3, Back to the future, Puddle)


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. März 2013)

*Steam:*
Bis Donnerstag um Mitternacht gibt es folgende Angebote:

Transformers: Fall of Cybertron für 16,99€
Blood Bowl: Chaos Edition für 10,19€


----------



## LordCrash (13. März 2013)

*Angebote bei nuuvem.com.br (noch 2 Tage)*

Fifa Fußballmanager 2013 (Origin) 14€: FIFA Manager 13 na Nuuvem
The Secret World 20€: The Secret World na Nuuvem


*Preorder-Angebot bei nuuvem.com.br*

*Bioshock Infinite (Steam) 35€*: BioShock Infinite na Nuuvem
Bioshock Infinite Season-Pass (Steam) 13€: Bioshock Infinite Season-Pass na Nuuvem


(bei Bezahlung per Paypal +1€ Gebühr)


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2013)

*Steam:* 
Wochenendaktionen: 
Ace of Spades für 3,99€ (kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos ausprobiert werden)
Little Inferno für 3,59€

Tagesaktion:
Miner Wars 2081 für 9,49€

Ubisoft-Wochenende ist dort übrigens auch noch und heute gibt es Anno 2070 im Angebot:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/Ubisoft_Publisher_Weekend_2013/


----------



## LordCrash (16. März 2013)

*"End of the week" Aktion bei nuuvem.com.br: Square Enix Spiele stark reduziert bis Sonntag!

*- Deus Ex: Human Revolution (Steam) *7,80€*
- Deus Ex: Human Revolution Augmented Edition (Steam) *9,70€*
- Dungeon Siege III (Steam) *2,30€*
- Hitman: Absolution (Steam) *11,60€*
- Hitman: Absolution Professional Edition (Steam) *15,50€*
- Just Cause 2 (Steam) *2,30€*
- Sleeping Dogs (Steam) *9,70€*
- Supreme Commander 2 *3,90€*
- Thief Deadly Shadows *3,90€*

https://www.nuuvem.com.br/produtos?editora=18&promo=1

(wie immer bei Paypal +1€ pro Einkauf)


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. März 2013)

*Steam:* 
Ubisoft-Wochenende Tag 2:
I am Alive für 5,09€
From Dust für 3,74€
Rayman Origins für 5,09€

Tagesaktion:
Train Simulator 2013 für 10,75€

*McGame:*
Tagesaktion:
Stronghold 3 Gold Edition für 4,95€

*Gameware.at:*
Dort kann man an diesem Wochenende Dead Island: Riptide (verpackte Version) für 25€ vorbestellen.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. März 2013)

Falls jemand aus der Nähe von Bayreuth kommt, der Media Markt hat nach Umbau einige Schnäppchen 
(z.B. *Battlefield 3 LE* für 10€)

hier der Prospekt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (18. März 2013)

*Nuuvem Tagesangebot (läuft am 20.03., 04.00 Uhr deutscher Zeit aus)*

Civilization 5 (Steam) *3,90€* Sid Meier's Civilization® V na Nuuvem
Civ 5 Gold Edition (Steam), enthält alle bisher erschienenen Zusatzinhalte *14,80€* Sid Meier's Civilization V Gold Edition na Nuuvem
*
Edit: Die Gold Edition gibt es noch billiger bei GMG (aber Civ 5 Standard ist teurer)*:
Civ 5 (Steam) *7,49€*
Civ 5 Gold (Steam) *13,59€*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/hot-deals/
zusätzlich nutzbar: 20% Gutschein: GMG20-NT7TS-SY2RT




Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Gameware.at:*
> Dort  kann man an diesem Wochenende  Dead  Island: Riptide (verpackte Version) für 25€ vorbestellen.


Da die Aktion ja leider schon vorbei ist, verweise ich noch mal auf nuuvem, wo die digitale Version dauerhaft für *27€ *vorbestellt werden kann. Ich kann aber nicht garantieren, dass das Spiel per Steam in Deutschland ohne VPN aktivierbar sein wird, falls das Spiel noch indiziert wird. Ansonsten ist es natürlich gar kein Problem: http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1090-dead-island-riptide


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Edit: gibt noch billiger bei GMG[/B]:
> Civ 5 (Steam) *1,74€*


Ich glaube, du hast da was verwechselt: Civ 5 kostet 7,49€, einige DLC-Pakete kosten 1,74€. 


Spring Sale bei Origin:
Die meisten Rabatte sind nicht besonders beeindruckend, aber einige Schnäppchen finden sich dann doch.

z.B.:
Alice: Madness Returns 4,99€
Burnout Paradise 3,49€
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning 4,99€
Mass Effect 3 9,99€


----------



## LordCrash (19. März 2013)

Ups, da hab ich wohl nicht gut genug hingeschaut, danke für die Info. Post ist korrigiert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2013)

*Steam:* 
Wochenaktion:
Grotesque Tactics 2 für 2,49€ oder beide Teile komplett für 3,49€
Binary Domain für 6,24€
Cities XL Platinum für 20,09€
Monday Night Combat für 2,24€
Disciples III - Gold Edition für 7,49€
Jagged Alliance 2 Gold für 4,99€
The Secret World für 22,49€

Lucius war auch noch dabei, aber das geht ohne "Tricks" so in Deutschland ja nicht.

Tagesaktion (noch bis 18 Uhr):
Sins of a Solar Empire: Trinity für 5,09€


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2013)

*Steam:*
Bis Donnerstag um Mitternacht:
Magic: The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers 2013 für 4,49€
Saints Row: The Third für 8,49€ und Full Package für 10,19€

Tagesaktion:
Port Royale 3 für 9,99€
*
McGame:*
Alle Nordic Games Spiele diese Woche um 50% reduziert: Nur diese Woche bei McGame: 50% Rabatt auf alle Nordic Games

Tagesaktion: 
The Book of Unwritten Tales: Digital Deluxe Edition für 6,24€


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. März 2013)

*Steam:*
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed für 12,49€
*
McGame:*
Die Gilde 2 - Renaissance für 2,49€


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. März 2013)

*Gamersgate* hat gerade ein ziemlich interessantes Angebot. Für 29,99£ (~35-36€) bekommt man:

Bioshock Infinite
Bioshock
X-COM: Enemy Unknowm
eines der folgenden Spiele nach Wahl: Bioshock 2, Mafia 2, Civ 5, Spec Ops: The Line, The Darkness 2
Blue Coins (Guthaben für Gamersgate) im Wert von ~9£

Edit: Greenmangaming hat schon länger ein ähnliches Bundle (nur ohne Guthaben) für 37,49€.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2013)

*Steam:*
Dort ist eine Indie-Frühlingsaktion gestartet und es gibt jede Menge Indiespiele zu reduzierten Preisen: Welcome to Steam

Wochenendaktionen:
Dark Souls für 19,99€
Natural Selection 2 für 11,49€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos gespielt werden)

Tagesaktion:
Hearts of Iron 3 Collection für 6,24€

*McGame:*
Tagesaktion:
Painkiller Hell & Damnation für 6,66€


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2013)

ja, die Frühlingsaktion ist schon richtig interesant, mit den Deadalic Adventures, Hotline Miami, Gianas Sisters und auch dem Eurotruck Simulator 2
Ich werd mit den ES2 am Sa. auch kaufen


----------



## Exar-K (22. März 2013)

Ich hab mir Deadlight und den letzten Defense Grid DLC gekauft. Mal sehen was es da noch so gibt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2013)

Frage: Ist das normal, dass bei der Auflistung der runtergesetzten Frühlingsaktions-Spielen ab Eintrag 131 Schluss ist ??? Ab dort ist die Liste leer...


----------



## Exar-K (22. März 2013)

Die Listen benutz ich eh nie, nimm lieber die hier für reduzierte Ware und sortier sie nach Belieben:
Steam Search


----------



## LordCrash (22. März 2013)

*Nuuvem Weekend Sale*

Dead Space 1 (Origin): *5€* Dead Space na Nuuvem
Dead Space 2 (Origin): *5€* Dead Space 2 na Nuuvem
Dead Space 3 (Origin): *27€* Dead Space 3 na Nuuvem


----------



## RichardLancelot (22. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Nuuvem Weekend Sale*
> 
> Dead Space 1 (Origin): *5€* Dead Space na Nuuvem
> Dead Space 2 (Origin): *5€* Dead Space 2 na Nuuvem
> Dead Space 3 (Origin): *27€* Dead Space 3 na Nuuvem


 Mhh...mein Portugiesisch ist etwas eingerostet...


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. März 2013)

Zavvi:

Mass Effect 2 für 4,17£ (~4,90€) incl. Versand


Greenmangaming:

Borderlands 2 für 13,60€ (DLC ebenfalls reduziert)
mit Gutscheincode GMG20-NT7TS-SY2RT

Diverse Sega-Titel -75% (z.B. Alpha Protcol, Binary Domain, Total War, etc.)


----------



## LordCrash (22. März 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Mhh...mein Portugiesisch ist etwas eingerostet...


 
Ist doch eigentlich alles selbsterklärend für Leute, die öfters mal online einkaufen. Sonst kann man ja auch einen Übersetzer (wie z.B. in Chrome integriert) nutzen... 

Hier ist noch eine kleine Anleitung für Steam, dürfte aber für Origin nicht groß anders sein: Nuuvem guide for non-Portuguese speakers

Ein paar kleine sprachliche Barrieren dürften den wahren Schnäppchenjäger doch nicht abschrecken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2013)

Dead Space 3 gibts direkt auf Origin aktuell auch für 24,99€. Falls das jemand unbedingt haben möchte.


----------



## LordCrash (23. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dead Space 3 gibts direkt auf Origin aktuell auch für 24,99€. Falls das jemand unbedingt haben möchte.


 
Ja, das Angebot für DS 3 ist jetzt nicht so der Brüller (im Gegensatz zu den guten Preisen für die Vorgänger). Ich denke mal, dass die Preise für DS 3 sogar eher noch fallen werden, jetzt wo man es kostenlos mit SimCity bekommen kann.


----------



## LordCrash (23. März 2013)

*Steam Tagesangebot*


*Empire Total War* *- 3,49€ *


*Empire Total War Collection* - *6,24€ *(Empire+DLCs)


*Total War Master Collection* *- 21,24€* (Medieval II: Total War™, Rome: Total War™, Empire: Total War™,  Napoleon: Total War™, Total War: SHOGUN 2, Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of  the Samurai, Viking: Battle for Asgard, Total War Battles: SHOGUN)
Save 75% on Empire: Total War


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2013)

Die EE von Baldurs Gate ist im Angebot auf Steam - jetzt frag ich mich, ob es sich lohnt oder nicht.
Teilweise hat man ja nicht wirklich gute Sachen darüber gelesen.

Kann da jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## MisterSmith (25. März 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Kann da jemand was dazu sagen?


 Ich habe diese zwar nicht, aber nach dem Test der PCGames lohnt sich das nicht.
Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edtion im Test: Mehr als nur eine teure Mod? Jetzt auch mit Testvideo

Wobei ich jetzt natürlich nicht weiß in wie Weit die mittlerweile die Bugs gefixt haben.

Grundsätzlich ist aber dieses hier die wohl bessere Wahl.
Dungeons & Dragons - Anthology (Baldur's Gate): Amazon.de: Games


----------



## golani79 (25. März 2013)

Thx - es wär halt, wie du schon erwähnst, interessant, wie es auf dem derzeitigen Stand so ist.
Baldurs Gate habe ich bereits als good old game und ich wäre jetzt eigentlich nur an den "enhancements" interessiert.

Glaub, ich werd das vorerst einfach lassen und mich mal ein wenig informieren. Kommt bestimmt nochmal in nem Deal.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. März 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Thx - es wär halt, wie du schon erwähnst, interessant, wie es auf dem derzeitigen Stand so ist.
> Baldurs Gate habe ich bereits als good old game und ich wäre jetzt eigentlich nur an den "enhancements" interessiert.
> 
> Glaub, ich werd das vorerst einfach lassen und mich mal ein wenig informieren. Kommt bestimmt nochmal in nem Deal.


Hier im PCG-Forum habe ich glaube in den News oder in einem Thread über eine Mod gelesen, mit der man das ähnlich hin bekommt zumindest das dadurch die Engine von BG2 für BG1 genutzt wird, allerdings benötigt man BG1/BG2 und alle Erweiterungen. Jedenfalls war das zu dem Zeitpunkt noch so.

Ich habe mir das Forum von BG EE angeschaut, der letzte Patch oder Fix war vor ungefähr 30 Tagen, aber ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich einen Überblick gewinnen können, wie viel sich insgesamt getan hat.
BG:EE Bugs - Baldur's Gate


----------



## LordCrash (25. März 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Hier im PCG-Forum habe ich glaube in den News oder in einem Thread über eine Mod gelesen, mit der man das ähnlich hin bekommt zumindest das dadurch die Engine von BG2 für BG1 genutzt wird, allerdings benötigt man BG1/BG2 und alle Erweiterungen. Jedenfalls war das zu dem Zeitpunkt noch so.


 Hier wirst du fündig: News - Enhance the gameplay in your edition of Baldur's Gate from GOG.com - GOG.com


----------



## golani79 (25. März 2013)

Danke euch!


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2013)

Auf Steam gibt es heute Dirt 3 für 6,79€


----------



## MisterSmith (25. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hier wirst du fündig: News - Enhance the gameplay in your edition of Baldur's Gate from GOG.com - GOG.com


Danke, dies meinte ich und ich bezog mich auf diesen Beitrag hier. 
http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiele-adventures/9029829-baldurs-gate-trilogy-u-big-world-project.html


----------



## golani79 (25. März 2013)

Habe das jetzt ausprobiert - funktioniert super!

Glaub, da kann man sich die EE dann echt sparen. 
Danke nochmal!


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auf Steam gibt es heute Dirt 3 für 6,79€


Wie ist denn Dirt 3 im Vergleich zu den anderen Codemasters-Rennspielen einzuordnen? GRID fand ich klasse, aber Dirt 2 war für meinen Geschmack etwas zu arcadig.


----------



## TrinityBlade (26. März 2013)

*Steam Midweek Madness:*
The Cave 7,49€
LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga 9,99€

Wo man die Weekly Deals bei Steam einsehen kann, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden, aber diese Woche ist offenbar Just Cause 2 (3€) dabei.

*Humble Weekly Sale:*
ab 1$: Darksiders, Red Faction: Armageddon
ab 6,74$ zusätzlich: Darksiders 2, Red Faction: Guerrilla


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2013)

Nach nem gestrigen Blick in die neue PCG habe ich zu meinem Glück festgestellt, dass "Binary Domain" die nächste Vollversion werden wird.
Puh... Da war meine Entscheidung, nicht zur ComputerBildSpiele des letzten Monats zu greifen, genau die Richtige, sonst hätte ich es unnötigerweise wieder doppelt. 

Ob es was taugt, ist wieder eine andere Frage. Und wann ich überhaupt dazu komme, es mal anzurühren. Zuviele Vollversionen, und so wenig Zeit...


----------



## Exar-K (27. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Binary Domain" die nächste Vollversion


 Vor allem ist es die erste Vollversion seit fast einem Jahr, die ich noch nicht habe.


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es die erste Vollversion seit fast einem Jahr, die ich noch nicht habe.


 
vielleicht können wir ja die Mai-VV raten, was hast du dir denn am 4.2012 so gekauft?


----------



## LordCrash (27. März 2013)

*Nuuvem Angebote (bis 29.03.)*

Spec Ops: The Line (Steam) *4,00€* Spec Ops: The Line na Nuuvem
War of the Roses (Steam) *6,40€* War of the Roses - House Of York Deluxe Edition na Nuuvem


----------



## Exar-K (27. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> vielleicht können wir ja die Mai-VV raten, was hast du dir denn am 4.2012 so gekauft?


 Das weiß ich gar nicht mehr. Im Zweifel alles was im Angebot gewesen ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2013)

Langsam merke ich, dass ich bei den Steamdeals im letzten Jahr viel zu oft zugegriffen hab, daher hab ich die Vollversionen mittlerweile fast immer. Ich sollte da wohl mehr sparen und lieber auf die Heftvollversionen warten. Ist wohl besser so 

Hier die aktuellen Heftvollversionen:

*PCGames 04/2013:*
RUSE (Steam + Uplay Account notwendig)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion:


Spoiler



Binary Domain


*

Gamestar 05/2013(XL Ausgabe)*:
Alpha Protocol (Läuft angeblich ohne Internetaktivierung, konnte es nicht testen weil ich heut' die Ausgabe nirgendwo bekommen hab)
Das Schwarze Auge: Sternenschweif


----------



## MisterSmith (27. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gamestar 05/2013(XL Ausgabe)[/B]:[/U]
> Alpha Protocol (Läuft angeblich ohne Internetaktivierung, konnte es nicht testen weil ich heut' die Ausgabe nirgendwo bekommen hab)


Ich schätze AP wird ohne Aktivierung sein, da es damals bei der Computer Bild Spiele auch so war.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wo man die Weekly Deals bei Steam einsehen kann, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden, aber diese Woche ist offenbar Just Cause 2 (3€) dabei.


 
Die findet man meist nur unter News/Neuigkeiten, sonst werden sie gar nicht extra aufgeführt. 
Das sind diesmal:

Trapped Dead für 2,25€
Dangerous Waters 2 für 3,75€
Ironclads: American Civil War für 2€
Ironclads: High Seas für 2 €
Ironclads: Schleswig War für 2€
Ironclads: Anglo Russian War 1866 für 2€
Ironclads: Chincha Islands War 1866 für 2€
Iron Warriors: T-72 Tank Command für 1,25€
Software: articy: draft SE für 79,99€

*gog.com:* 
Die Blitzkrieg-Spiele sind um 60% reduziert: GOG.com
*
McGame:*
I am Alive für 7,95€


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Titan Quest Gold für 2,50€

Wochenendaktion:
GTA 4 - Complete Edition für 7,49€
Hitman Absolution für 8,74€


----------



## Exar-K (28. März 2013)

Hitman ist doch erst 3 Monate alt. Hat sich das so schlecht verkauft, dass es jetzt schon verramscht wird?


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Hitman ist doch erst 3 Monate alt. Hat sich das so schlecht verkauft, dass es jetzt schon verramscht wird?


 
naja, vielleicht nur so Mittel
bei Darksiders 2 hat man eher gemerkt das es sich nicht so toll verkauft, das war ja ruckzuck beim Steamdeal, aber nja, da war´s auch schon bei THQ egal


----------



## LordCrash (28. März 2013)

Irgendwie waren in letzter Zeit alle Square Enix Spiele recht günstig für PC zu haben. Tomb Raider hat man vor Release schon für ca.25 € bekommen. Irgendwie kein Wunder, dass die jetzt große Verluste eingefahren haben....


----------



## LordCrash (28. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesaktion:
> Titan Quest Gold für 2,50€
> 
> ...



Leider gibt es bei Steam nur eine zensierte ("gewaltgeminderte") Version von Titan Quest. Der Preis ist zwar verlockend, aber geschnitten geht mein Interesse dann wieder gegen 0.....


----------



## MisterSmith (29. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Leider gibt es bei Steam nur eine zensierte ("gewaltgeminderte") Version von Titan Quest. Der Preis ist zwar verlockend, aber geschnitten geht mein Interesse dann wieder gegen 0.....


Ich habe mir kurz ein Lets Play der Englischen Version von Titan Quest angesehen, aber konnte nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zur Deutschen Version feststellen.

Es gibt eine Blutmodifikation, allerdings hat das so wie ich das verstanden habe nichts mit einer geschnittenen Version zu tun. Sollte man aber auf keinen Fall im Multiplayer nutzen, weil diese Mod wohl als Cheat eingestuft wird.
THQ Entertainment GmbH :: Thema anzeigen - Blutmod ist fertig! (update v3)

EDIT: Was da bei Steam steht ist angeblich falsch.
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-1087239.html


----------



## LordCrash (29. März 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe mir kurz ein Lets Play der Englischen Version von Titan Quest angesehen, aber konnte nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zur Deutschen Version feststellen.
> 
> Es gibt eine Blutmodifikation, allerdings hat das so wie ich das verstanden habe nichts mit einer geschnittenen Version zu tun. Sollte man aber auf keinen Fall im Multiplayer nutzen, weil diese Mod wohl als Cheat eingestuft wird.
> THQ Entertainment GmbH :: Thema anzeigen - Blutmod ist fertig! (update v3)
> ...


 
Danke. Leider hab ich das zu spät gelesen (war den ganzen Tag beschäftigt heute, Family und so). Jetzt ist der Preis wieder bei 10€....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2013)

Wozu braucht man bei "Titan Quest" eine Blutmod ???
Das Spiel hat eine herausragende Physik-Engine, an der kann ich mich mehr begeistern als an irgendwelche Lebenssafteffekte. Allein dass man seine Gegner mit nem beherzten Schlag über den halben Bildschirm fegen kann, finde ich immer zu goil...


----------



## TrinityBlade (29. März 2013)

*Greenmangaming:*

Codemasters-Rabatte, z.B.:
Dirt 3 für 5,44€
F1 2012 für 11,99€

EA Deals, z.B.:
Crysis 3 für 19,99€
Dead Space 3 für 19,99€

Alle Preise mit Gutscheincode GMG20-FDSCL-AQQXD.


----------



## LordCrash (29. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man bei "Titan Quest" eine Blutmod ???
> Das Spiel hat eine herausragende Physik-Engine, an der kann ich mich mehr begeistern als an irgendwelche Lebenssafteffekte. Allein dass man seine Gegner mit nem beherzten Schlag über den halben Bildschirm fegen kann, finde ich immer zu goil...


Ich wusste gar nicht mehr, ob es in Titan Quest Bluteffekte gibt oder nicht. Ich habe einfach die Info "gewaltreduzierte Version" bei Steam gelesen und das hat mich vom Kauf abgehalten. Ich unterstütze einfach keine Schnitte, egal welcher Art sie auch sind. Dass es praktisch gar keine geschnittene Version gibt, wusste ich leider nicht.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. März 2013)

*Steam:*
Endless Space für 10,19€

*Amazon:*
Trials Evolution Gold Edition (Downloadversion) für 10,97€


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2013)

*Steam:*
Supreme Commander Gold Edition für 3,74€*

Amazon:*
XCOM Enemy Unknown (verpackte Version) für 23,61€
*
McGame:*
Deponia für 9,95€


----------



## flowangler (2. April 2013)

Auf *GOG.com* für 5.99$
*Blade of Darkness* auch bekannt als *Severance - Blade of Darkness*
Digital Download DRM free


----------



## TrinityBlade (2. April 2013)

*Greenmangaming (48h Deal):*
Far Cry 3 für 20€ mit Gutscheincode GMG20-FDSCL-AQQXD

*Steam:*
Metro 2033 für 4,75€
Orcs must die! 2 für 3,74€
Torchlight 2 für 9,49€ (anlässlich Workshop-Debüt)


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> *Greenmangaming (48h Deal):*
> Far Cry 3 für 20€ mit Gutscheincode GMG20-FDSCL-AQQXD
> 
> *Steam:*
> ...



Tagesaktion ist da: Painkiller: Hell & Damnation für 4,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2013)

*Steam:*
Prince of Persia Complete Pack für 12,48€*

Amazon (Downloads):*
FIFA 13 für 24,97€
Anno 1404: Königs-Edition für 13,97€


----------



## smooth1980 (3. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Prince of Persia Complete Pack für 12,48€*
> 
> Amazon (Downloads):*
> ...



Hat das nesute Prince of Persia immer noch always online DRM von Ubisoft ? Wenn nein würde Ich jetzt zuschlagen wollen. Danke für schnelle antworten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2013)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Hat das nesute Prince of Persia immer noch always online DRM von Ubisoft ? Wenn nein würde Ich jetzt zuschlagen wollen. Danke für schnelle antworten.


 
Gute Frage, es steht jedenfalls noch dabei: "Ubisoft’s Online Services Platform. Ubisoft requires a permanent Internet connection to play this video game at all times."


----------



## smooth1980 (3. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gute Frage, es steht jedenfalls noch dabei: "Ubisoft’s Online Services Platform. Ubisoft requires a permanent Internet connection to play this video game at all times."



Hab dazu eben auch nix genaues im WWW gefunden. Werd morgen nochmal weitersuchen .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2013)

Ich schätze (!) dass es keine permanente Onlineverbindung benötigt. "Forgotten Sands" war ja auch mal ne Vollversion in ner PC Games, und dort war es jedenfalls nicht nötig. Und die alte SoT-Trilogie stammt noch aus der Zeit, wo es diese Form von "Kopierschutz" noch nicht gab.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2013)

Ein nettes Angebot für alle, die gerne Red Orchestra 1 & 2 + Killing Floor haben möchten: https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ein nettes Angebot für alle, die gerne Red Orchestra 1 & 2 + Killing Floor haben möchten: https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


Leider bekommt man in Deutschland nur die geschnittenen Versionen.  Ich finde es irgendwie ziemlich beschissen, dass Humble Bundle mittlerweile regionsspezifische Keys verteilt. Bei Saints Row 3 aus dem THQ-Bundle war es ja noch irgendwie verständlich, weil THQ meinte, das Aktivieren der internationalen Version in Deutschland verbieten zu müssen, aber bei den dieses Mal angebotenen Spielen existiert dieses Problem meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Leider bekommt man in Deutschland nur die geschnittenen Versionen.  Ich finde es irgendwie ziemlich beschissen, dass Humble Bundle mittlerweile regionsspezifische Keys verteilt. Bei Saints Row 3 aus dem THQ-Bundle war es ja noch irgendwie verständlich, weil THQ meinte, das Aktivieren der internationalen Version in Deutschland verbieten zu müssen, aber bei den dieses Mal angebotenen Spielen existiert dieses Problem meines Wissens nicht.


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Das ist echt doof


----------



## Briareos (4. April 2013)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Hat das nesute Prince of Persia immer noch always online DRM von Ubisoft ? Wenn nein würde Ich jetzt zuschlagen wollen. Danke für schnelle antworten.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich schätze (!) dass es keine permanente Onlineverbindung benötigt. "Forgotten Sands" war ja auch mal ne Vollversion in ner PC Games, und dort war es jedenfalls nicht nötig. Und die alte SoT-Trilogie stammt noch aus der Zeit, wo es diese Form von "Kopierschutz" noch nicht gab.


 Also zumindest bei "The forgotten Sands" steht auch bei Steam:


> EINE STÄNDIGE HIGH SPEED INTERNETVERBINDUNG UND ERSTELLUNG EINES UBISOFT  ACCOUNTS SIND VORAUSSETZUNG, UM DIESES VIDEOSPIEL ZU SPIELEN. SIE  MÜSSEN MINDESTENS 13 JAHRE ALT SEIN, UM EINEN UBISOFT ACCOUNT OHNE  ZUSTIMMUNG DER ELTERN ZU ERSTELLEN. UBISOFT BEHÄLT SICH DAS RECHT VOR,  ZUGANG ZU ONLINE FEATURES INNERHALB VON 30 TAGEN NACH ANKÜNDIGUNG AUF  Home | Prince of Persia: Die vergessene Zeit  ZU KÜNDIGEN.
> 
> Save 75% on Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands


Bei den anderen vier Titeln in der Sammlung findet sich ein derartiger Hinweis nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2013)

@ Briareos

Einen Ubi-Account braucht man so oder so, aber wie ich schon erwähnte: Eine permanente Online-Verbindung braucht man für die PoP-Spiele meines Erachtens nicht. Insbesondere beim jüngsten PoP-Ableger hat die Praxiserfahrung, die ich mit der PCG-Vollversion gemacht habe, eben dies bestätigt.


----------



## Briareos (4. April 2013)

@sauerlandboy
Das mit dem Ubisoft-Account ist mir schon klar. Aber wenn ich lese ...



> EINE *STÄNDIGE* HIGH SPEED INTERNETVERBINDUNG UND ERSTELLUNG EINES UBISOFT   ACCOUNTS SIND VORAUSSETZUNG, UM DIESES VIDEOSPIEL ZU SPIELEN.



... dann sagt mir das, ich muss dauerhaft online sein um dieses Spiel zu spielen. So zumindest verstehe ich diesen Satz, der zumindest genauso auf der Steam-Shopseite von PoP: The forgotten Sands steht. Ob das nun noch aktuell ist oder nur zur Sicherheit dort steht, weil Steam es auch nicht besser weiß ... nun, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> @sauerlandboy
> Das mit dem Ubisoft-Account ist mir schon klar. Aber wenn ich lese ...
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Info ist, wie ich das sehe, längst überholt, und Steam hat es nur noch nicht aktualisiert. Außerdem wäre es unlogisch, wenn ein und dasselbe Spiel unterschiedlich behandelt wird, nur weil man es entweder als echte Retail-, als Heftvollversion oder Download-Titel besitzt.
Seit Ubisoft die Schelte an "Assassins Creed 2" und "Splinter Cell: Conviction" zu Herzen genommen hat, ist mir kein Ubi-Spiel mehr untergekommen, dass einem ne permanente Onlineverbindung aufzwingt (mit Ausnahme von des letzten "Anno"-Spiels und "Silent Hunter 5", worüber ich gelesen habe).


----------



## shippy74 (4. April 2013)

Warum fragst du nicht einfach mal im Ubisoft Forum? Ich hab AC2 und Conviction die letzten Tage gekauft und gespielt und meine Version (Software Pyramide) musste ich nur einmal Online Aktivieren und kann die jederzeit OFFLINE Spielen. Genau wie alle Ubisoft Spiele die ich in der letzten Zeit gekauft habe. Ich Persönlich denke die haben das raus gepatcht. Kann dir aber keine Garantie geben, 
Deshalb mal schnell im Ubisoft Forum nachfragen und dann zuschlagen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2013)

*Computer Bild Spiele 05/2013:*
Driver: San Francisco (Uplay notwendig)
Lost Horizon
Mystery Murders: Jack the Ripper 2
Call of Juarez 2: Bound in Blood (Ab 18 Downloadversion mit E-Postbrief-Altersverifizierung)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann u.a. dabei:


Spoiler



Patrizier IV & The Book of Unwritten Tales


----------



## smooth1980 (4. April 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Warum fragst du nicht einfach mal im Ubisoft Forum? Ich hab AC2 und Conviction die letzten Tage gekauft und gespielt und meine Version (Software Pyramide) musste ich nur einmal Online Aktivieren und kann die jederzeit OFFLINE Spielen. Genau wie alle Ubisoft Spiele die ich in der letzten Zeit gekauft habe. Ich Persönlich denke die haben das raus gepatcht. Kann dir aber keine Garantie geben,
> Deshalb mal schnell im Ubisoft Forum nachfragen und dann zuschlagen.



ich habe mich mal ein wenig belesen im Ubisoft forum. Da stehen einem die Haare zu Berge was die Leute immer noch für Probleme mit dem spiel haben.Kauf Ichs eben nicht. Mal schauen was heute 19 Uhr im angebot sein wird.


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. April 2013)

Zu The Forgotten Sands kann ich nur sagen, dass ich es ohne Verbindungsprobleme oder andere technische Schwierigkeiten durchspielen konnte. Allerdings habe ich es nicht mehr installiert, deshalb kann ich bei der Always-On-Problematik leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2013)

Ist das dieses Prince of Persia was mal als Heftvollversion drauf war? Falls ja, sagt mal bescheid, dann könnte ich das nämlich mal installieren und dann bescheid geben ob es ohne Internet läuft. Ich hab die PCG nämlich im Abo und daher eh alle Vollversionen.


----------



## shippy74 (4. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab die PCG nämlich im Abo und daher eh alle Vollversionen.



Angeber !!!! 


smooth1980
Naja was da in den Foren steht ist teilweise echt komisch, solange du keinen MP spielst hast du auch keine Probleme, ich hab 3 Ubispiele mit MP und da läuft keines vernünftig, liegt an diesem Match making und den fehlenden servern. SP hatte ich mit keinem spiel probleme


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Angeber !!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion: 
Divinity Anthology für 10,19€

Wochenend-Aktion:
Omerta - City of Gangsters für 22,49€
*
gog.com:*
Da ist auch Omerta reduziert um 50%: Omerta - City of Gangsters für 19,99$. Und da ist sogar noch ein DLC dabei.


----------



## Briareos (5. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesaktion:
> Divinity Anthology für 10,19€


Hierzu möchte ich kurz anmerken, dass alle drei Titel, die darin enthalten sind, einzeln nur *10,17€* kosten. 
Is' nicht viel, aber 2 Cent sind 2 Cent ...


----------



## Rabowke (5. April 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Hierzu möchte ich kurz anmerken, dass alle drei Titel, die darin enthalten sind, einzeln nur *10,17€* kosten.
> Is' nicht viel, aber 2 Cent sind 2 Cent ...


----------



## LordCrash (5. April 2013)

*GOG Weekend Sale:*
Dungeons&Dragons Weekend Promo, 10 Spiele bis zu 80% reduziert!
GOG.com

*Nuuvem Weekend Sale:*
CoD Modern Warfare *8€* Call of Duty® 4: Modern Warfare® na Nuuvem
CoD World at War *10€* Call of Duty®: World at War na Nuuvem
CoD Modern Warfare 2 (Steam) *10€* Call of Duty®: Modern Warfare® 2 na Nuuvem
Batman: Arkham City GOTY *7€* Batman Arkham City - Game of the Year Edition na Nuuvem
Lego Lord of the Rings (Steam) *9€* LEGO: The Lord of the Rings na Nuuvem
Far Cry Collection (Teile 1-3, uplay) *24€* Super Combos - Nuuvem (nur noch 15 Stunden erhältlich!)


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2013)

An diesem Wochenende kann man Red Orchestra 2 kostenlos spielen und es kostet auch nur 2,69€ . Allerdings steht dort dabei: *Gewaltgemindert:*                                                                   Gewaltgeminderte Version


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. April 2013)

Bock auf das Spiel hätte ich schon. Allerdings bräuchte es dann schon ein paar mehr Leute, mit denen ich es spielen kann. Habe es beim letzten Free Weekend schon angetestet und es hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht. Auch mit Fremden kam dennoch ein gewisses Maß an taktischem Gameplay zustande. Schließlich ist es dort auch nötig. Und hey, zwei Euro... 

Die geschnittene Version allerdings...


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2013)

Neue Tagesaktion auf Steam ist Battlefield Bad Company 2 für 7,49€


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. April 2013)

Ist jetzt kein sonderlich gutes Angebot. Die Retail-Fassung bekommt man hier und da auch schon für einen Zehner. Das Vietnam-Addon für 3,24€ rockt aber.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. April 2013)

Tagesaktion auf Steam ist Sniper Elite V2 für 12,49


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Legend of Grimrock für 4,75€


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Mirror's Edge für 2,49€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Scribblenauts Unlimited für 9,51€
The Walking Dead für 9,99€

Bis 15.April:
Digital Combat Simulator: Black Shark für 9,99€
*

McGame:*
Assassin's Creed 3 Standard für 34,95€ und Digital Deluxe für 44.95.
Dazu sind noch die DLCs Die Tyrannei von König Georg Washington 1: Die Schande und Die Tyrannei von George Washington 2: Der Verrat für je 5,95€ zu haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> [URL="http://store.steampowered.com/app/207610/?snr=1_4_4__40_1"]The Walking Dead für 9,99€[/URL]


 Nebenbei ist noch "Jurassic Park - The Game", ein weiteres Adventure aus dem Hause Telltale Games, im Angebot. 7,50€ werden dafür verlangt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nebenbei ist noch "Jurassic Park - The Game", ein weiteres Adventure aus dem Hause Telltale Games, im Angebot. 7,50€ werden dafür verlangt.


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Das wollte ich auch immer mal spielen. Weiß jemand, ob die Steamversion auch auf Deutsch läuft? Die Ladenversion gibts nämlich auch in Deutsch.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. April 2013)

*Bei Gamersgate:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreon (10. April 2013)

Könntet ihr immer noch dazu schreiben, ob man einen Steamkey bekommt oder quasi nen eigenen Account bei der jeweiligen Platform aufmachen muss? Gerade bei Stalker / Gamersgate würde mich das interessieren.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. April 2013)

Steht alles auf der Produktseite der Spiele.


----------



## Kreon (10. April 2013)

Das einzige was ich finde konnte war Securom.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Limbo für 2,49€

Wochenend-Aktion:
Dishonored für 24,99€
Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2013 für 12,49€


----------



## LordCrash (12. April 2013)

*TheHut.com*

Dead Island Riptide preorder (Boxed Version, inkl. Preorder-DLC, inkl. Versand, mit Code: HORROR10) *22.28€* Dead Island: Riptide (Pre-order DLC: The Survivor Pack) PC | TheHut.com


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. April 2013)

*GOG Weekend Promo: Immortal Interplay Classics*

*Greenmangaming Racing Promotion* (z.B. F1 2012, Dirt 3, Dirt Showdown)
weitere 20% Rabatt mit Gutscheincode GMG20-GGN5D-FC3NA


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. April 2013)

*Steam Midweek Madness:*
Impire für 9,99€
Antichamber für 9,49€

*Zavvi:*
XCOM: Enemy Unknown für 9,98£


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. April 2013)

Nicht vergessen: Audiosurf für 2,50€ im Daily Deal. Habs mir gerade gekauft. 

Erinnert mich daran, bald mal wieder Guitar Hero zu spielen.^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tm2hoxPkLiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. April 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen: Audiosurf für 2,50€ im Daily Deal. Habs mir gerade gekauft.


Oh, hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass das irgendjemand noch nicht hat, der sich dafür interessiert.


----------



## Exar-K (16. April 2013)

In Audiosurf hab ich schon Unmengen von Spielstunden versenkt.
Ein schönes Spiel zum entspannen und Musik hören.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2013)

*Amazon:*
Double Pack: Witcher 2 + Dark Souls für 26,97€
Assassin's Creed Revelations Gold Edition für 18,97€
Assassin's Creed Revelations DLC Pakete 1-3 für 8,97€

*Steam*:
Wochenaktion bis 22.April

Stronghold Collection für 4,99€ und Complete Edition für 11,49€
Chrome für 0,99€ oder Chrome + SpecForce Bundle für 1,49
CameraBag 2 für 7,19€
Airline Tycoon 2 für 4,99€ und Gold Edition für 7,49€
Razor2: Hidden Skies für 2,24€
Test Drive: Ferrari Racing Legends für 18,75€
Demolition Inc. für 4,86€
Spellforce 2: Faith in Destiny für 4,99€ oder Spellforce Complete für 12,49€
Bad Rats: the Rats' Revenge für 1,12€
Angelica Weaver - Catch me when you can für 4,75€
AI War: Fleet Command für 2,49€
Tidalis für 1,24€
A Valley Without Wind 1 + 2 für 2,87€
Shattered Haven für 2,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2013)

*Steam:*
Hell Yeah für 3,24€
*
McGame:*
Dort gibt es jetzt eine neue Aktion, die sich "Late Night Gaming" nennt und da werden jetzt jeden Mittwoch ab 20 Uhr bis Donnerstag um 10 Uhr Spiele stark reduziert. Diesmal sind das folgende Spiele: Late Night Shopping bei McGame

Assassin's Creed III: Standard Edition für 25€
Tomb Raider für 25€
Assassin's Creed Revelation Gold Edition für 15€
I am Alive für 5€
Sam & Max: Im Theater des Teufels komplett für 7,50€

*gog.com:*
The Book of Unwritten Tales für 4,99$


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2013)

*Steam:*

Tagesaktion:
Spore für 7,49€

Wochenend-Aktion:
Portal 2 für 4,99€ oder im Bundle mit Teil 1 für 6,24€
Worms Revolution für 6,99€(Kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos gespielt werden)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2013)

*Dead Space 3* ist heute für 29,99€ zu bekommen. Und aktionsbedingt sogar ohne 5 Euro Versandaufschlag.

Dead Space 3 (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Würde es ja selbst gerne erstehen, doch leider bin ich nicht persönlich anwesend, wenn geliefert wird.
Habs aber auch nicht gerade eilig, hab noch zuviele Spiele, die vorher an der Reihe sind.


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. April 2013)

*Steam Daily Deal:* Ridge Racer Unbounded für 6,79€

*Greenmangaming:* GTA Sale
weitere 20% auf alle Spiele mit Gutscheincode GMG20-GGN5D-FC3NA

*GOG.com:* Telltale Crazy Sale (z.B. Back to the Future für 3,74$)


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2013)

*Steam-Tagesaktion:*
Far Cry 3 für 29,99€


----------



## LordCrash (21. April 2013)

*Nuuvem Weekend Sale *

Binary Domain (Steam) *7€ *Binary Domain na Nuuvem
F.E.A.R. 2 *6€* F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin na Nuuvem
Aliens vs Predator (Steam) *6€* Aliens vs Predator™ na Nuuvem


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (21. April 2013)

Binary Domain ist auch auf der Disc der kommenden PC Games enthalten


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2013)

*Steam:*
The Witcher 2 für 7,99€

*McGame:*
Galaxy on Fire 2 Full HD für 5,95€


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2013)

Bei gog.com gibt es aktuell die ganzen Gothic-Spiele reduziert: GOG.com

Weiß eigentlich jemand, inwieweit die dort angepasst sind? Die alten Ladenversionen bekommt man ja auch noch unter neuen Betriebssystemen zum Laufen, können auch durch ändern in der config auf 1920x1080 gespielt werden, allerdings sind dann die Texte im Spiel so klein. Wurde da bei der gog-version irgendwas daran gemacht?


----------



## golani79 (22. April 2013)

@Shadow_Man

Ich lade es grade - werd dir dann berichten wie es aussieht.


----------



## golani79 (22. April 2013)

So, habe es gerade getestet - standardmäßig kann man keine andere Auflösung auswählen in der gog.com Version.
Man muss die Auflösung also auch in der gothic.ini ändern - 1920x1080 sieht allerdings ein wenig seltsam aus und die Dialoge sind, wie du schon erwähnt hast, sehr klein.

Muss man glaube ich ein wenig experimentieren, bis man für sich das beste Ergebnis findet - werd auch mal schauen, ob es da von der Community vlt. irgendeinen Fix gibt.


----------



## LordCrash (22. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei gog.com gibt es aktuell die ganzen Gothic-Spiele reduziert: GOG.com
> 
> Weiß eigentlich jemand, inwieweit die dort angepasst sind? Die alten Ladenversionen bekommt man ja auch noch unter neuen Betriebssystemen zum Laufen, können auch durch ändern in der config auf 1920x1080 gespielt werden, allerdings sind dann die Texte im Spiel so klein. Wurde da bei der gog-version irgendwas daran gemacht?


 
Gothic series patches, mods, tweaks, page 1 - Forum - GOG.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Gothic series patches, mods, tweaks, page 1 - Forum - GOG.com


 
Sauber. Danke dir. Das ist sehr hilfreich


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2013)

Auf Steam gibt es bis zum 29.April wieder einige Spiele zum reduzierten Preis: News - New Weeklong Deals on Steam!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition beinhaltet:*

Dragon Age: Origins
Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening Expansion Pack
Alle neun Content Packs


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2013)

Heftvollversionen in diesem Monat:*

PC Games 05/2013*
Binary Domain

In der nächsten Ausgabe:


Spoiler



Divinity 2




*Gamestar 06/2013(XL Ausgabe mit 2 DVDs)*
Das Schwarze Auge: Schatten über Riva
The Next Big Thing
Spelunky 
War Thunder: Worlds of Planes (Client)


Die neue CBS erscheint nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2013)

*Steam:*

Tagesaktion:
Amnesia für 3,74€

Wochenend-Aktion(en):
Brutal Legend für 9,49€
Defense Grid für 2,24€
Forge für 4,74€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos angetestet werden)
*
McGame:*
Ghost Recon: Future Soldier für 13,95€

*Gameware.at*:

Dort gibt es eine Downloadversion von Dead Island Riptide für 24,90€.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es mit dem aktivieren auf Steam aussieht, das scheint die englische Version zu sein. Also bitte vorher erst informieren


----------



## LOX-TT (26. April 2013)

Im *Media Markt *

Battlefield 3 -> 19€
*Battlefield 3 Limited Edition -> 10€*
*Battlefield 3 Premium (ohne Spiel) -> 29€
Battlefield 3 Premium Edition (mit Spiel) -> 39€*
*alle 5 Battlefield 3 DLCs je -> 10€*


----------



## Briareos (26. April 2013)

*Noch für knapp 2 Stunden auf Steam:*
LA Noir Complete Pack für 10€

Und dieses Wochenende ist Rockstar-Wochenende bei Steam.


----------



## TrinityBlade (26. April 2013)

*GOG.com: Assorted April Games:*

Psychonauts $4.99
Enclave $2.99
Oddworld: Abe`s Exoddus $2.99
Oddworld: Abe`s Oddysee $2.99 
Alien Shooter 2: Reloaded $2.99
Time Commando $2.99
Dangerous Dave Pack $2.99
Fahrenheit (Indigo Prophecy) $2.99
Carmageddon Max Pack $4.99
Unmechanical $4.99
Retro City Rampage $7.49
Hotline Miami $4.99
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams $7.49
La Mulana $7.49
Tiny and Big: Grandpa`s Leftovers $4.99

*Greemangaming: EA Deals*

*Origin Action Sale*


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. April 2013)

*McGame:* 

Bis zu 75% Rabatt auf Codemasters-Spiele:

F1 2012 für 9,95€
F1 2011 für 6,24€
Dirt Showdown für 6,24€
Dirt 3 für 4,95€
Operation Flashpoint: Red River für 3,24€
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising für 3,24€
Overlord 2 für 2,24€
Overlord Raising Hell für 1,24€
Grid für 3,24€
F1 Race Stars für 7,49€


----------



## Lukecheater (27. April 2013)

*Steam:*
Rockstar Games Wochenende
u.a. 
Max Payne 3 - 7,49€
      Rockstar Games Hit Collection (GTA IV, GTA IV LC, LA Noire, Max Payne 3) - 29,99€

Das Angebot für LA Noire alleine finde ich nicht so toll, da es das mit Retailverpackung für den selben Preis bei amazon gibt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2013)

*Steam:*
Rockstar Games Wochenende. Heute mit den GTA-Spielen: Rockstar Publisher Weekend - LA Noire

GTA 4 - Complete Edition für 7,49€
GTA 4 für 4,99€
GTA 4 Episoden für 3,74€
GTA: San Andreas für 2,49€
GTA Vice City für 2,49€

*McGame:*
Trials Evolution: Gold Edition für 9,95€


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. April 2013)

*Steam:*
Sim City 4 Deluxe Edition für 2,49€
*
McGame:*
Risen 2 für 14,95€


----------



## Enisra (29. April 2013)

auch schön dass das letzte brauchbare SimCity bei Steam in den Verkäufen weit oben steht


----------



## TrinityBlade (29. April 2013)

*Greenmangaming:*

Hitman Absolution -> 6€* (noch bis 18 Uhr)
Mafia 2 Complete Pack -> 6,86€* (48 Hour Deal)

Complete Packs (bis 3. Mai, 18 Uhr)

*jeweils mit Gutscheincode  GMG20-GGN5D-FC3NA


----------



## TrinityBlade (29. April 2013)

*Steam:*

Unreal Indie Bundle -> 17,99€
_enthält: Dungeon Defenders, Primal Carnage, Q.U.B.E., Sanctum, The Ball, Unmechanical, Waves_

Viking: Battle for Asgard -> 3,24€


*Gameliebe:*

FIFA 13 -> 15€ (Origin)
Fußball Manager 13 -> 15€ (Origin)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier -> 11,90€ (Uplay)


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. April 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Lone Survivor für 2,49€

Bis Freitag Nacht um 1 Uhr:
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes für 10€
Dirt Megapack für 15,63€

Und bis 6.Mai sind wieder einige Titel beim "Week Long Deal" reduziert:
News - New Week Long Deals Available on Steam!*

Gameware.at:*
Ghost Recon Future Soldier für 9,90€ (verpackte Version)


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2013)

Vielleicht nicht "Budget", aber sicher Schnäppchen:


*Crysis 3* (Hunter Edition) bei Saturn für 29,99€ ELECTRONIC ARTS Crysis 3 Hunter Edition PC Games kaufen bei Saturn 


*Battlefield 3 premium Edition *(mit allen AddOns) bei MediaMarkt 39€ ELECTRONIC ARTS Battlefield 3 - Premium Edition PC g   außerdem, wenn man nicht BF3 inkl. allen AddOns braucht: die einzelnen AddOns gibt es auch zu je 10€, das Basisspiel für 29€, ebensoviel kostet auch das Pack mit allen 5 AddOns ohne Basispiel.


Beides steht auch in aktuellen Prospekten, also auch in den Shops und nicht nur Online zu haben. Und BF3 Premium war auch in nem Saturn, in dem ich heute war, für 39€ zu haben - keine Ahnung, ob das WEGEN des MM-Angebotes war.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2013)

*Computer Bild Spiele 06/2013 (Gold Edition):*
Patrizier IV
The Book of Unwritten Tales
Die Sage von Odysseus
Conflict: Denied Ops (Downloadspiel mit ab 18 Altersverifizierung über E-Post-Brief)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Assassin's Creed
Wildlife Park 3


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Might & Magic Heroes VI für 11,99€ und Gold Edition für 15,99€

Wochenend-Aktion:
Tomb Raider für 24,99€


----------



## golani79 (2. Mai 2013)

Tomb Raider hab ich letztes WE auf greenmangaming um 20€ gekauft


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Fallout Collection für 6,79€

Weitere Wochenend-Aktion:
Star Wars Collection für 44,95€
(Was ich merkwürdig finde..kostete das gestern Abend nicht erst 34,95€ ??)
*
gog.com*
Dort gibt es beim "Classic EA Convoy" viele ältere EA Titel um 60% reduziert: GOG.com*

McGame:*
Sleeping Dogs & Just Cause 2 in einem Paket für 15,95€


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2013)

bei gamersgate ist SPRING SALE mit unzähligen angeboten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spring Sale - GamersGate - Buy and download games for PC now


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
The Showdown Effect für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Die Serious Sam Spiele um 80% reduziert und 75% auf alle Need for Speed Titel
*

McGame:*
Sine Mora für 2,49€

Außerdem sind sämtliche Kalypso-Titel um 50% reduziert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2013)

Double Fine Bundle - Bei dem man wieder selbst aussuchen kann, wie viel man bezahlen möchte.

*Steam:*
From Dust für 5,09€

*McGame:*
"Late Night-Gaming-" Aktion bis morgen früh um 10 Uhr:
Late Night Shopping bei McGame

Anno 2070 Königsedition für 25 €
Drakensang: Am Fluß der Zeit für 6€
Rayman Origins für 5€
Tom Clancy's Hawx für 4€
Tom Clancy's Hawx 2 für 4€


----------



## LordCrash (9. Mai 2013)

*Nuuvem *

Fallout 3 GOTY (Steam): *6€* Fallout® 3 GOTY Edition na Nuuvem (nur noch 5 Stunden!)

*Vorbesteller Aktion:*
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger (Steam): *11€ + CoJ: Bound in Blood gratis dazu *Call of Juarez 4: Gunslinger na Nuuvem (bis 22.05.2013)


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Mai 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Fallen Enchantress für 8,49€

Wochenend-Aktion:
Trials Evolution Gold für 14,99€

An diesem Wochenende kann man Black Ops 2 kostenlos spielen und es ist mal wieder sagenhaft reduziert *

McGame:*
Jagged Alliance Back in Action für 9,95€
Legacy of Kain Defiance für 4,95€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2013)

Sag mal, Shadow, kennst du auch sowas wie Schlaf ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sag mal, Shadow, kennst du auch sowas wie Schlaf ?


 
Schlafen kann man noch, wenn man alt und grau ist 

Bei gog.com gibt es ein paar Adventure-Spiele um 60% reduziert:  GOG.com


----------



## svd (10. Mai 2013)

Vermutlich nur aus diversen Rollenspielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Mai 2013)

An diesem Wochenende kann man neben Black Ops 2 auch *Sanctum* kostenlos spielen:  http://store.steampowered.com/app/91600/


----------



## svd (10. Mai 2013)

Und für's iPad gibt's noch heute (10.05.) den DOS Klassiker "Carmageddon" gratis. 
Die Steuerung ist aber bisserl verkorkst. Und ich hab noch nicht geschaut, wie die In-App Käufe implementiert sind (vermutlich Wagen, Reparaturkits oder so).


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2013)

Gestern ist *System Shock 2* für derzeit 6,99 Euro (bis 17. Mai, danach kostet's 9,99 Euro) bei Steam erschienen. Nicht wenige Leute sprechen von diesem Spiel als absoluten Klassiker des Shooter/RPG Genres. Quasi ein Urahn von Spielen wie Bioshock, Deus Ex oder Vampire the Masquerade Bloodlines.


----------



## Kreon (11. Mai 2013)

Bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich es mir nochmal kaufen soll. Habe das Spiel nur einmal vor 10 Jahren durchgespielt. Damals war mir noch nicht bewusst welchen Klassiker ich vor mir habe. 
Sollte laut Beschreibung wohl auf aktuellen Rechner laufen, bin mir da aber nie so ganz sicher. Gibt es schon erste praktische Erfahrungen mit der Steamversion von jemanden?


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich es mir nochmal kaufen soll. Habe das Spiel nur einmal vor 10 Jahren durchgespielt. Damals war mir noch nicht bewusst welchen Klassiker ich vor mir habe.
> Sollte laut Beschreibung wohl auf aktuellen Rechner laufen, bin mir da aber nie so ganz sicher. Gibt es schon erste praktische Erfahrungen mit der Steamversion von jemanden?


 
Bei mir (Windows 7 64 Bit, i5 2500k, 8 GB Ram, GTX 570) läuft es völlig problemlos. Es gibt sogar Widescreen-Auflösungen, so dass man nicht am Monitor rumspielen oder mit verzerrtem Bild spielen muss. Ich werd's später noch auf meinem Laptop (i3 3120M, 4 GB Ram, HD 4000) testen. Aber wie's aussieht wurde das Spiel entweder an moderne Rechner angepasst, oder es gab von Anfang an wenig bis keine Probleme. Auch im Steam Forum habe ich nicht viel über technische Probleme gelesen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Mai 2013)

Die neue Version von System Shock 2 wurde sowieso auf aktuelle Systeme angepasst, das läuft sogar unter Windows 8. Falls jemand eine DRM-freie Version haben will, das gibt es auch bei gog.com: System Shock™ 2 for download $9.99 - GOG.com
Dort sind auch noch der Soundtrack und andere Extras dabei.

Achja, falls hier noch gog.com Nutzer sind, hab ich eine Frage: Wie ist es eigentlich, wenn dort ein Spiel ein Update bekommt...muss man es sich dann nochmal komplett neu herunterladen?


----------



## LordCrash (11. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die neue Version von System Shock 2 wurde sowieso auf aktuelle Systeme angepasst, das läuft sogar unter Windows 8. Falls jemand eine DRM-freie Version haben will, das gibt es auch bei gog.com: System Shock™ 2 for download $9.99 - GOG.com
> Dort sind auch noch der Soundtrack und andere Extras dabei.
> 
> Achja, falls hier noch gog.com Nutzer sind, hab ich eine Frage: Wie ist es eigentlich, wenn dort ein Spiel ein Update bekommt...muss man es sich dann nochmal komplett neu herunterladen?


 Keine Ahnung, ich musste noch nie eines meiner Spiele auf gog.com patchen.....


----------



## LordCrash (11. Mai 2013)

*Nuuvem Weekend Sale*

Fim de Semana Massivamente Épico - Nuuvem

Borderlands 2 (Steam) *10€*
Hitman: Absolution (Steam) *7€*
Hitman: Absolution Prof. Edition (Steam) *9€*
Spec Ops: The Line (Steam) *7€*
Defiance *20€*


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. Mai 2013)

*Steam Daily Deal:*
Torchlight 2 -> 6,45€

*Gameliebe:*
Trials Evolution: Gold Edition -> 9,90€ (Uplay)

*Amazon Download:*
Driver: San Francisco -> 4,99€ (Uplay)


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2013)

*Steam:*

XCOM: Enemy Unknown für 13,59€


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Mai 2013)

The Mayhem Bundle mit Spielen wie Burn Zombie Burn, Lucios, Plain Sight, Primal Fears, Alien Shooter 2 und Droplitz: The Mayhem Bundle - Indie Royale

Alle Spiele laufen über Steam.


----------



## m-c (14. Mai 2013)

Be Mine 8

für mindestens 1 $


Patrizier IV Steam Special Edition
Slam Bolt Scrappers (Steam)
Fairy Bloom Freesia (Steam, Desura)
Paranautical Activity (Desura)
Fairy Bloom Freesia + Ether Vapor Remaster OST
für mindestens 5 $


Blood Bowl - Legendary Edition (Steam)
Constant C (Desura)
Drakensang (Steam)
wenn 3500 Einheiten verkauft sind, gibt's noch Patrizier IV Aufstieg einer Dynasty DLC (Steam) hinzu.


Groupees


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Proteus für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Terraria für 3,39€
Ace Combat Assault Horizon für 14,99€

"New Week-Long-Deals" bis 20.Mai:
Hitman Absolution für 12,49€
Anodyne für 5,35€
Hydrophobia Prophecy für 1,24€
Robin Hood: The Legend of Sherwood für 2,49€
The Book of Unwritten Tales für 4,99€ (auch der Nachfolger ist reduziert)
Postal 2 Complete für 3,49€ (auch der erste Teil ist reduziert)
Critical Mass für 0,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2013)

*Steam:*
Lego Batman 2 für 7€

*McGame:*
"Late Night Gaming", bis um 10 Uhr reduziert:

Defiance für 29,50€
Resident Evil 5 für 7,50€
Deponia für 7,50€
Black Mirror 3 für 6,50€
Harveys neue Augen für 6,50€

Tagesaktion:
Rayman Origins für 5,95€


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. Mai 2013)

*Greenmangaming:*

Kalypso Offers
Borderlands 2 -> 10,88€ (mit Gutscheincode GMG20-LLASD-D8WBQ)


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Mai 2013)

*GetGamesGo.com: Square Enix Deals (Steam-Keys)*

Deus Ex: Human Revolution - *4,99€*
Hitman: Absolution - *8,49€*
Sleeping Dogs - *6,24€*
und andere

*Green Man Gaming: Telltale-Deals (Steam-Keys)*
The Walking Dead: Season 1 - *9,99€*
Back to the Future - *6,24€*
Sam & Max: Season 1 - *7,49€*
Jurassic Park: The Game - *7,49€*
und andere


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Duke Nukem 3D Megaton Edition für 4,99€

Wochenend-Aktion:
Borderlands 2 für 13,59€
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive für 6,99€
(Kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos gespielt werden)

*gog.com:*
Dort ist das Ubisoft-Wochenende und viele Spiele um 50% reduziert: 
GOG.com


----------



## LordCrash (18. Mai 2013)

Scheint wohl die Zeit der Borderlands 2 Deals zu sein........


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Mai 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Scheint wohl die Zeit der Borderlands 2 Deals zu sein........


 
Nur die ganzen DLCs sind davon ausgeklammert, was schade ist  Zum vollen Preis würd' ich mir die nämlich nie kaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Mai 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Scheint heute Dead Space zu sein, ist aus Deutschland aber leider nicht kaufbar.

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion für 10,19€
Cities XL Platinum für 10,20€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesaktion:
> Scheint heute Dead Space zu sein, ist aus Deutschland aber leider nicht kaufbar.


 Kann wenn eigentlich nur die englischsprachige Version von Teil 2 sein, wegen des MP-Modus.

Edit:
Ist doch Teil 1... Seltsam...


----------



## Kreon (22. Mai 2013)

Alan Wake + DLC bei Humble Bundle Weekly Sale!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Mai 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Magic the Gathering 2013 für 3,05€

Wochenendaktion:
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare 7,81€
(Kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos angezockt werden)

Bis zum 27.Mai gibt es noch reduziert:
Strike Suit Zero für 9,49
Sleeping Dogs für 12,49€
Jagged Alliance - Back in Action für 13,59€
Wasteland Angel für 2,50€
Rochard 2,24€
Lords of Football für 16,65€
Spectraball für 3,01€
Steel Storm: Burning Retribution für 2,69€

Es gibt auch ein Unreal-Paket mit den Unreal und den Unreal Tournament Spielen. Leider wieder nicht aus Deutschland kaufbar


----------



## LowriderRoxx (24. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es gibt auch ein Unreal-Paket mit den Unreal und den Unreal Tournament Spielen. Leider wieder nicht aus Deutschland kaufbar


GOG eilt zur Rettung: FPS Flashbomb, inklusive einiger Versionen von Unreal/UT.


----------



## TrinityBlade (24. Mai 2013)

*Steam Daily Deal:*
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams -> 3,74€

*Greenmangaming:*
Square-Enix-Wochenende, z.B.:
Tomb Raider -> 13,60€*
Sleeping Dogs (cut) -> 6,80€*

* jeweils mit Gutscheincode GMG20-LLASD-D8WBQ


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2013)

*Steam*
Tagesaktion:
Super House of Dead Ninjas für 2,99€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 für 19,99€
Crusader Kings 2 für 9,99€

Bis zum 3.Juni:
Greed für 1,12€
Waking Mars für 2,49€
Papo & Yo für 8,65€
They Bleed Pixels für 3,39€
Die Gilde 2 für 2,49€
Angry Birds Space für 1,69€
Adventures of Shuggy für 1,24€
Flatout Complete für 9,99€
Worms Ultimate Mayhem für 7,79€
Tower Wars für 4,19€
*
McGame:*
Overclocked für 2,49€

Außerdem gibt es das The Humble Indie Bundle 8 mit diesen Spielen:
- Hotline Miami
- Proteus
- Little Inferno
- Awesomenauts
- Capsized
- Thomas was alone
- Dear Esther


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 für 19,99€


Zusatzbemerkung:
Teil 1 ist momentan für 3,99€ zu haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zusatzbemerkung:
> Teil 1 ist momentan für 3,99€ zu haben.


 
Ist der 1.Teil eigentlich besser als der zweite?


----------



## svd (29. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube, der zweite Teil wird iA. als der bessere gehandelt.


----------



## RichardLancelot (29. Mai 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der zweite Teil wird iA. als der bessere gehandelt.


 Und dabei ist er auch nicht überragend. Aber die CryEngine macht schonmal einige Schnitzer wieder wett und SO verbugt wie der erste kann der zweite gar nicht sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2013)

*Steam:*
Sword of the Stars: The Pit für 4,99€

*McGame:*
"Late Night Gaming" bis morgen um 10 Uhr:
Aliens: Colonial Marines für 15€
Aliens: Colonial Marines Season Pass für 9€
Stronghold 3 Gold Edition für 5€
Assassin's Creed: Director's Cut für 4€
Runaway 3: A Twist of Fate für 3€*

gog.com*
The Book of Unwritten Tales: Die Vieh Chroniken für 4,99$


----------



## LordCrash (30. Mai 2013)

*Humble Weekly Sale*

Pay what you want for many Telltale games. Pay more than the average for Walking Dead! 

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. Mai 2013)

The Walking Dead und Sam & Max habe ich leider schon. Wobei ich Sam & Max nur durch PlayStation Plus bekommen, nur die erste Episode durchgespielt und nun keinen Zugriff mehr habe. Aber ich habe es mir trotzdem gekauft. Genau wie das achte Humble Bundle.


----------



## Kreon (30. Mai 2013)

Heute morgen noch die Walking Dead Demo gespielt und gedacht, wenn es in einem Sale kommt, schlag ich zu.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2013)

Sind 2 echt tolle Bundle. Leider hab ich ein paar der Spiele schon, deswegen bin ich noch am überlegen. Schade auch, dass bei dem Telltale Bundle kein Jurassic Park dabei ist.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2013)

wer the walking dead noch nicht hat und bei dem bundle nicht zuschlägt, iss wirklich selbst dran schuld!


----------



## Kreon (30. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wer the walking dead noch nicht hat und bei dem bundle nicht zuschlägt, iss wirklich selbst dran schuld!


 
Hab die Walking Dead Demo auf der Konsole gespielt und jetzt die Steamversion gekauft. Lässt sich die PC Version nicht mit Gamepad spielen? Hab keine Option gefunden und fand die Konsolensteuerung besser als per Maus.

Edith hat mir gerade gesagt: Man muss einfach das Gamepad benutzen / Knöpfe drücken. Erst dann erscheint im Konfigmenü die Belegung für das Gamepad. Ohne Gamepadeingabe wird einem nur die Maussteuerung angezeigt. Jetzt passt alles.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Mai 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Hab die Walking Dead Demo auf der Konsole gespielt und jetzt die Steamversion gekauft. Lässt sich die PC Version nicht mit Gamepad spielen? Hab keine Option gefunden und fand die Konsolensteuerung besser als per Maus.


 Doch, das sollte auch am PC mit Gamepad zu steuern sein. Hier mal ein Thread dazu: PC gamepad compatibility - Telltale Games Forums

Man muss das Gamepad auf alle Fälle eingesteckt haben, bevor man das Spiel startet. Dann sollte es zumindest mit den "Standardgamepads" klappen....


----------



## LordCrash (30. Mai 2013)

*Nuuvem Aktion*
*
2 Spiele im Bundle für ca. 8€*

- Total War Shoguns 2
- Risen 2 Dark Waters
- Fallout: New Vegas
- The Cave
- Game of Thrones
- Hitman Absolution
- Commandos Collection
- Confrontation
- Gemini Wars
- Dungeons: The Dark Lord

Dose Dupla 2 na Nuuvem - Nuuvem


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Mai 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter für 4,74€
(Die anderen Serious Sam Spiele sind auch reduziert und es gibt auch ein Complete-Pack)

Wochenend-Aktion:
Alan Wake für 2,80€ und Alan Wake Franchise für 3,60€
DMC - Devil May Cry für 23,99€


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Mai 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wochenend-Aktion:
> Alan Wake für 2,80€ und Alan Wake Franchise für 3,60€
> DMC - Devil May Cry für 23,99€


 
Habs grad auch gesehn... würdet ihr bei Alan Wake zuschlagen? Mir sagt nur der Name was und der Preis kann sich ja echt sehen lassen^^

Edith sagt, dass ichs mir gekauft hab...


----------



## LordCrash (31. Mai 2013)

Für den Preis kann man ja fast nichts falsch machen. 

Mir persönlich war Alan Wake zu abgedreht und es hatte ein paar andere Schwächen, die den Spielspaß reduziert haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2013)

Alan Wake ist ein schöner, düsterer und sehr verworrenes Action-Adventure, das sich stark an Mystery-Kultserien wie "Twin Peaks" orientiert. Also so atmosphärisch und beklemmend, aber auch gewollt schwer durchschaubar... Solange, bis man zum Ende hin Antworten auf einige offene Fragen erhält.

Ich kann es jedenfalls empfehlen. Sehr gutes Remedy-Game.


----------



## Lukecheater (31. Mai 2013)

Na da bin ich dann mal gespannt


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Faster Than Light für 4,99€

Außerdem kann an diesem Wochenende Primal Carnage kostenlos angetestet werden und ist reduziert auf 4,99€

*gog.com*
50% auf Adventure-Spiele von Activision: GOG.com


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juni 2013)

Heftig, wie billig Alan Wake gerade zu haben ist. Wenn ich's noch nicht hätte, würde ich's mir natürlich kaufen, aber der Preis ist schon fast eine Beleidigung für so ein tolles Spiel. Aber was soll's: Wer ein Horror-Max Payne sucht, sollte auf jeden Fall zugreifen. Das Spiel ist wirklich toll!


----------



## golani79 (1. Juni 2013)

Muss immer noch den 2. DLC fertigspielen - hab im Sommer letzten Jahres das letzte mal gespielt ^^
Da war ne Passage, die hat mich steuerungsmäßig ziemlich genervt, so dass ich es dann weggelegt hab.


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Habe Alan Wake gerne gespielt. Wenn es zu actionreich wurde, habe ich aber immer Angst bekommen und war froh, wenn es wieder ein paar ruhiger, gruseligere Stellen ohne oder mit weniger Gegnern gab.
Lohnt sich dann in diesem Fall der DLC American Nightmare, der ja fast nur noch aufs Ballern setzt (wenn das stimmt, was ich gehört habe)?


----------



## chbdiablo (1. Juni 2013)

Klar, für den Preis lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall, auch wenn insgesamt etwas mehr geballert wird.


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Klar, für den Preis lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall, auch wenn insgesamt etwas mehr geballert wird.


 
Ok, danke, dann werde ich die Gelegenheit noch nutzen, solange es noch geht (sowohl preislich als auch trafficmäßig  )


----------



## LordCrash (1. Juni 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Heftig, wie billig Alan Wake gerade zu haben ist. Wenn ich's noch nicht hätte, würde ich's mir natürlich kaufen, aber der Preis ist schon fast eine Beleidigung für so ein tolles Spiel. Aber was soll's: Wer ein Horror-Max Payne sucht, sollte auf jeden Fall zugreifen. Das Spiel ist wirklich toll!


 
Bahhhh, das Spiel ist zwar auch von Remedy, aber außer der Perspektive haben die Spiel praktisch keine Gemeinsamkeiten. Das Gameplay ist in Max Payne um Welten besser. Alan Wake mag zwar eine super Atmosphäre haben und auch eine gute Story, aber das Gameplay ist leider bestenfalls mittelmäßig.


----------



## chbdiablo (2. Juni 2013)

Arma 3 Alpha Keys Giveaway (je 1 Gift extra): ARMA 3 Lite Key Giveaway


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Juni 2013)

*Steam:* *Angebot des Tages*

The Elder Scrolls 3: Morowind 6,79€ (-66% )


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> *Steam:* *Angebot des Tages*
> 
> The Elder Scrolls 3: Morowind 6,79€ (-66% )


 
Und heute ist es die Oblivion Goty für 6,79€


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Juni 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> *Steam:* *Angebot des Tages*
> 
> The Elder Scrolls 3: *Morowind *6,79€ (-66% )


 
Das hab ich schon zweimal als Heft-Vollversion rumliegen 
Wenns einer will dann steck ichs in nen Umschlag schicks ab


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Angebot des Tages:
Universe Sandbox für 2,49€

Wochenangebote bis zum 10.Juni:
Anna - Extended Edition für 3,39€
Chains für 0,99€
Retro/Grade für 3,40€
Sugar Cube für 2,03€
The Journey Down: Chapter One für 2,40€

Bei Amazon gibt es eine Aktion 3 kaufen, 2 bezahlen

Außerdem gibt es ein neues The Hammerhead Bundle mit Spielen wie Primordia, Pressure, Forge, Richard & Alice und Gas Guzzlers: Combat Carnage.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2013)

*McGame:*
Angebot des Tages:
Oil Rush für 3,49€

Außerdem gibt es dort eine Aktion des Publishers Iceberg Interactive und deren Titel sind um 50% reduziert: Jetzt bei McGame: 50% Rabatt auf alle Iceberg Games


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Angebot des Tages:
Dungeon Siege 3 für 3,74€ oder Komplett (1-3) für 4,99€

Aber man kann die ersten beiden Spiele auch einzeln kaufen:
Dungeon Siege 1 für 1,74€
Dungeon Siege 2 für 1,74€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Die beiden Batman Titel im Angebot:
Batman Arkham City GotY für 7,50€
Batman Arkham Asylum GotY für 4,99€

Außerdem gibt es noch Eve Online für 4,98€. Allerdings kommen da noch monatliche Gebühren dazu.
*
McGame:*
Nba2k13 für 9€


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2013)

Die Heftvollversionen der Spielemagazine im Juni:

*Computer Bild Spiele 07/2013 (Gold Edition)*
Assassin's Creed
Wildlife Park 3
Der Planer 4
Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30 (Ab 18 Downloadvollversion mit E-Postbrief-Altersverifizierung)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann u.a. dabei:


Spoiler



Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit
Deus Ex - Human Revolution (Ab 18 Downloadvollversion)



*Gamestar 07/2013 (XL Ausgabe mit 2 DVDs)*
Rome: Total War Gold Edition
Dragon's Prophet (Client für die offene Beta)

Außerdem ist dort ein 10 Euro Rabattcode für Metro Last Light (bei McGame.com) dabei und beim Kauf bekommt man noch Metro 2033 und Saints Row 2 kostenlos dazu.

*PC Games 06/2013*
Divinity 2: Ego Draconis

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei


Spoiler



The Book of Unwritten Tales


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Angebot des Tages:
Sang-Froid: Tales of Werewolves für 6,99

*McGame:*
"Late Night Gaming"-Aktion bis Morgen früh um 10 Uhr:

Of Orcs and Men für 15€
Tomb Raider (von 2013) für 15€
Anno 2070: Die Tiefsee für 12€
Euro Truck Simulator 2 für 12€
Sim City 4 Deluxe Edition für 5€


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juni 2013)

Das erste Mal, dass McGame was Interessantes für mich auf Lager hat. Tomb Raider kann vorerst jedoch noch warten. Euro Truck Simulator 2 hingegen würde ich schon gern mal zocken. 

Bekommt man da einen Steam-Key?


----------



## shippy74 (5. Juni 2013)

Den ETS2 kannst du dir direkt vom Herstelle runterladen hier:

Euro Truck Simulator 2 | Download

Ohne Key ist es ne Demo, gibst du den gekauften Key ein hast du die Vollversion.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juni 2013)

Danke, aber ich warte wohl noch auf ein anderes Angebot. Habe momentan eh schon wieder genug gekauft, u.a. durch die Humble Bundles. 

Die Demo werde ich aber bald mal austesten.


----------



## shippy74 (5. Juni 2013)

Kann ich dir empfehlen, ich hab den auch, spiele da auch Gelegendlich und hab schon mehr als 150 Stunden und das nur beim ab und zu ,fahren... für den Preis kann man nix sagen, zumal es noch ein Update geben soll wo die neuen 2013er LKW der Hersteller den Weg ins Spiel finden. DLC mit Osteuropa Erweiterung soll auch noch kommen und Mods gibts schon wieder mehr wie man überhaupt testen kann.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2013)

na, kommt bestimmt beim Steamsale
auch ist das ne Gute Demo, die halt mit Zeitbegrenzung arbeitet


----------



## LordCrash (5. Juni 2013)

*Indie Royale*: The Hammerhead Bundle

The Hammerhead Bundle - Indie Royale


 Primordia                     for: steam (pc), windows, desura
 Pressure                     for: steam (pc), windows, desura
 Forge                     for: steam (pc)
 Richard & Alice                     for: windows, desura, greenlight
 Gas Guzzlers: Combat Carnage                     for: windows, desura, greenlight
 Potatoman Seeks The Troof                     for: windows, mac, linux, desura, greenlight
*aktueller Mindestpreis: 4,25€*


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

*The Humble Weekly Sale: Serious Sam*

Das Bundle enhält: 


Serious       Sam 3:       BFE       (Steam Only)     
 Serious       Sam 2       (Steam Only)
        Serious Sam HD:
      The First       Encounter       (Steam Only)     
        Serious Sam HD:
      The Second       Encounter       (Steam Only)     
        Serious Sam:
      The Random       Encounter     
        Serious Sam       Double D     
        Serious Sam:       Kamikaze       Attack     
        Serious Sam       Public Test 2     
      Um Serious Sam 2+3 freizuschalten, muss man im Augenblick mehr als 4,14$ bezahlen.... 

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2013)

So viele Bundle und Aktionen, wann soll man das eigentlich alles spielen? Ich hab jetzt eigentlich schon genug Spiele für die nächsten 4, 5 Jahre. Können die nicht mal 2 Jahre Pause in der Branche machen? 

Aber nun gut, weiter gehts:

*Steam:*
Wochenend-Aktionen:
Saints Row-The Third für 6,24€ und das Full package(mit allen DLCs) für 7,49€
Civilization 5 für 7,49€ und Gold Edition für 9,99€
(Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann können beide an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos ausprobiert werden)


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> So viele Bundle und Aktionen, wann soll man das eigentlich alles spielen? Ich hab jetzt eigentlich schon genug Spiele für die nächsten 4, 5 Jahre. Können die nicht mal 2 Jahre Pause in der Branche machen?
> 
> Aber nun gut, weiter gehts:
> 
> ...



a) Verdammter freier PC Markt, einfach zu billig.... 
b) Saints Row 3 ist dann wahrscheinlich die verkrüppelte dt. Version, wollte nur darauf hinweisen.... 

Zu Civ 5, das in der Tat an diesem Wochenende umsonst gespielt werden kann, hat die PC Gamer auch ein schönes Mod-Special veröffentlicht, in dem schön übersichtlich alle möglichen Arten von empfehlenswerten Fan-Erweiterungen und Tweaks aufgeführt sind: The best Civilization V mods | Features, Mods, News | PC Gamer


----------



## Exar-K (7. Juni 2013)

Civ 5 Gold gibt es dieses Wochenende übrigens auch bei GMG für 7,99€:
Civilization V: Gold Edition at Green Man Gaming

Außerdem war ich mal so frei die Diskussion zu verschieben, damit das Thema hier übersichtlich bleibt:
http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-we...chschnittliche-pc-zocker-228.html#post9593425


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2013)

*gog.com*
Codemasters Wochenende, an dem einige Titel des Publishers um 60% reduziert sind


----------



## flowangler (7. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *gog.com*
> Codemasters Wochenende, an dem einige Titel des Publishers um 60% reduziert sind


 
Unter anderem auch *Blade of Darkness* für $2,39


----------



## Lukecheater (7. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *The Humble Weekly Sale: Serious Sam*
> 
> Das Bundle enhält:
> 
> ...


 
versteh ich das richtig, dass man zahlen darf was man will und man nur über dem Durschnittspreis der bisherigen Verkäufe bleiben muss?


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Juni 2013)

_Pay what you want._

Pay more than the average of $4.28       to unlock Serious Sam 2 & 3!

Wenn du weniger als den Durchschnitt bezahlst, bekommst du eben nur die anderen Spiele.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig, dass man zahlen darf was man will und man nur über dem Durschnittspreis der bisherigen Verkäufe bleiben muss?


Ja genau. Auf der Seite steht immer der aktuelle Durchschnittspreis. Solange du einen Preis bezahlst (den du dir selbst aussuchen kannst), der da drüber liegt, bekommst du Serious Sam 2+3 zu den anderen Serious Sam Spielen dazu. 

Edit: Ninja'd durch chbdiablo....:'(


----------



## Lukecheater (7. Juni 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> _Pay what you want._
> 
> Pay more than the average of $4.28       to unlock Serious Sam 2 & 3!
> 
> Wenn du weniger als den Durchschnitt bezahlst, bekommst du eben nur die anderen Spiele.


 
kk, wie dreist is das denn, da bezahlt man ja fast gar nix für die Spiele... und ich dachte Steam-Sale wäre günstig


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Juni 2013)

Das hast du schon alles verpasst: Liste der Humble Bundles – Wikipedia


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> kk, wie dreist is das denn, da bezahlt man ja fast gar nix für die Spiele... und ich dachte Steam-Sale wäre günstig


 Das hängt natürlich davon ab, wie viel du persönlich dafür bezahlen willst. Wenn du findest, dass dir die Spiele 20€ wert sind, darfst du das gerne bezahlen. Die Entwickler (bzw. Charity/Humble, je nach Verteilung) wirds freuen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Angebot des Tages:
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3: Platinum für 7,49€


----------



## Enisra (8. Juni 2013)

taugt Teil 3 eigentlich was? ich hab nur die ersten beiden + Addons gespielt, wobei das zweite auch irgendwo nur ein Addon war ...


----------



## Lukecheater (8. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> taugt Teil 3 eigentlich was? ich hab nur die ersten beiden + Addons gespielt, wobei das zweite auch irgendwo nur ein Addon war ...


 
Also ich fand den dritten damals ganz gelungen (war halt mal in 3D), aber vom Umfang war der zweite eigentlich am Geilsten, vor allem die Six Flags Lizenzen waren cool.


----------



## TrinityBlade (8. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> taugt Teil 3 eigentlich was? ich hab nur die ersten beiden + Addons gespielt, wobei das zweite auch irgendwo nur ein Addon war ...


Mich hat der dritte Teil nie so fesseln können wie die ersten beiden, aber warum, das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Irgendwie ging beim Umstieg auf 3D einfach der Charme verloren. Einzig die On-Ride-Kamera fand ich ziemlich cool.

Du musst aber die Kaufentscheidung nicht unbedingt sofort treffen. RCT3 mit allen Add-Ons gibt's auch für 'nen Zehner in der Pyramide.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2013)

Hier noch weitere Vollversionen:

*Chip PowerPlay Nr.1 (25 Jahre PowerPlay Jubiläumsausgabe)*
The Last Express
Super Fighter
Sango Fighter
3 Fan-Spiele:
Ufo - Alien Invasion 2.4
The Silver Lining
Baphomets Fluch 2.5
*
Chip Powerplay Nr.2*
Thief Gold
3 C64 Spiele:
Not Even Human
C64Anabalt
Fortress of Narzod

Die nächste Ausgabe erscheint am 14.August 2013.

Eigentlich hatten sie die PowerPlay wegen des 25jährigen Jubiläums wieder hervorgeholt. Die Ausgabe kam aber anscheinend so gut an, dass eine 2.Ausgabe folgte und weitere kommen werden, jetzt alle 3 Monate.


----------



## noxious (9. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das hängt natürlich davon ab, wie viel du persönlich dafür bezahlen willst. Wenn du findest, dass dir die Spiele 20€ wert sind, darfst du das gerne bezahlen. Die Entwickler (bzw. Charity/Humble, je nach Verteilung) wirds freuen.


 Da müsste es eine Möglichkeit geben NACH dem Spielen noch was zu geben. 
Woher soll ich denn wissen, ob das Spiel mir gefällt BEVOR ich es gespielt habe


----------



## chbdiablo (9. Juni 2013)

noxious schrieb:


> Da müsste es eine Möglichkeit geben NACH dem Spielen noch was zu geben.
> Woher soll ich denn wissen, ob das Spiel mir gefällt BEVOR ich es gespielt habe


 
Du kannst deine Spende jederzeit erhöhen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Angebot des Tages:
Trine 2: Complete Story für 3,39€ und Trine Complete für 4,29€*

McGame:*
Ghost Recon: Future Soldier Deluxe Edition für 13,95€


----------



## noxious (10. Juni 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Spende jederzeit erhöhen.


 Auch, wenn die Aktion schon abgelaufen ist?

Ich habe da  noch nie mitgemacht. Komme auch so schon nicht mit Spielen nach^^


----------



## chbdiablo (10. Juni 2013)

noxious schrieb:


> Auch, wenn die Aktion schon abgelaufen ist?



Dann nicht mehr


----------



## Exar-K (10. Juni 2013)

Das grandiose Bioshock Infinite für ~16€ mit Code GFDJUN20UK bei Gamefly:
BioShock Infinite PC Video Game | Download BioShock Infinite for PC
Steamkey


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juni 2013)

Das normale Retail-Version von "Dead Space 3" ist aktuell für 22,97€ bei Amazon zu bekommen.
Plus "Strafversand" 5,-€.

http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Art...8&qid=1370851691&sr=8-5&keywords=dead+space+3

Bin mit mir selbst uneins, ob ich bestellen soll. Günstiger gabs DS3 als Retail wie hier noch nicht, aber diese dämlichen Versandkosten...


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juni 2013)

Pfff, Retail......wie altmodisch.... 

Mein DVD Brenner bekommt nur noch Futter, wenn ich Videoschnitt (Urlaub) usw mache.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das normale Retail-Version von "Dead Space 3" ist aktuell für 22,97€ bei Amazon zu bekommen.
> Plus "Strafversand" 5,-€.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Art...8&qid=1370851691&sr=8-5&keywords=dead+space+3
> ...


 
Dead Space 3 PC | Zavvi.com

16,25 euro.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dead Space 3 PC | Zavvi.com
> 
> 16,25 euro.


 Ich hätte schreiben sollen:
"Günstiger gabs DS3 als *Deutsch-Retail* wie hier noch nicht."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Pfff, Retail......wie altmodisch....
> 
> Mein DVD Brenner bekommt nur noch Futter, wenn ich Videoschnitt (Urlaub) usw mache.


 Manche Reihen sammle ich gerne noch in klassischer Form.


----------



## RichardLancelot (11. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Manche Reihen sammle ich gerne noch in klassischer Form.


Exakt...bestimmte Spiele gehören in ein Regal und sollten nicht in einem Steam-Account vor den Augen der Welt versteckt werden (wobei DS3 nicht unbedingt dazu gehört  )


----------



## Kreon (11. Juni 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Exakt...bestimmte Spiele gehören in ein Regal und sollten nicht in einem *Steam-Accoun*t vor den Augen der Welt versteckt werden (wobei DS3 nicht unbedingt dazu gehört  )


 
Ist ja auch ein Origintitel


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2013)

Ich kaufe zwar auch mittlerweile sehr viel per Download, aber Vollpreisspiele oder gewisse Spiele werd ich auch weiterhin als Ladenversion kaufen. Bei Bioshock Infinite hab ich z.B. zur mittleren Special Edition gegriffen. Auch wenn ein Spiel eine nette Verpackung mit Extras hat, wie beispielsweise bei the witcher 2, alan wake oder dark souls, da greife ich auch lieber zur Retail-Variante.
Den Großteil, vor allem wenn es wieder nur eine lächerliche Verpackung mit Abfallzettel drin ist, kaufe ich aber mittlerweile per Download. Früher hätte ich mir das nie vorstellen können, da hab ich jedes Spiel im Handel gekauft, aber mittlerweile sind viele der Verpackungen (nicht mal mehr ein Handbuch drin) so lächerlich geworden, dass man gleich zum Download greift, weil sich da ein Sammeln im Regal nicht mehr lohnt. Dafür braucht man aber immer mehr externe Festplatten, um das ganze Zeug zu speichern


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich kaufe zwar auch mittlerweile sehr viel per Download, aber Vollpreisspiele oder gewisse Spiele werd ich auch weiterhin als Ladenversion kaufen. Bei Bioshock Infinite hab ich z.B. zur mittleren Special Edition gegriffen. Auch wenn ein Spiel eine nette Verpackung mit Extras hat, wie beispielsweise bei the witcher 2, alan wake oder dark souls, da greife ich auch lieber zur Retail-Variante.
> Den Großteil, vor allem wenn es wieder nur eine lächerliche Verpackung mit Abfallzettel drin ist, kaufe ich aber mittlerweile per Download. Früher hätte ich mir das nie vorstellen können, da hab ich jedes Spiel im Handel gekauft, aber mittlerweile sind viele der Verpackungen (nicht mal mehr ein Handbuch drin) so lächerlich geworden, dass man gleich zum Download greift, weil sich da ein Sammeln im Regal nicht mehr lohnt. Dafür braucht man aber immer mehr externe Festplatten, um das ganze Zeug zu speichern


 
Also wenn ich mir Boxed Versions hole, dann nur Sammlereditionen, die auch wirklich nach was aussehen im Regal. Ganz ehrlich, für eine mickrige DVD Plastikhülle gebe ich doch kein Geld mehr aus, wenns nicht sein muss.


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*

Daily Deal:
Rome: Total War -> 1€

Midweek Madness:
LEGO Lord of the Rings -> 7,50€
Monster Loves You! -> 4,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2013)

Danke, TrinityBlade 

Hier noch ergänzend dazu:

"New Week Long Deals" bis zum 17.Juni:
Dishonored für 20,09€
Painkiller Hell & Damnation für 4,99€
Super Hexagon für 0,99€
Future Wars 1,12€
Kane & Lynch 2 für 4,99€
Symphony für 4,99€
Space Empires V für 3,74€
*
McGame:*
Da läuft gerade eine E3 Aktion, bei der Ubisoftspiele um 33% reduziert sind: Jetzt bei McGame: 33% Rabatt auf alle Ubisoft Games
Außerdem gibt es jeden Tag einen neuen ausgewählten Titel, der dann um 50% reduziert wird.

*Amazon:*
Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon (Download) für 8,97€


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *
> McGame:*
> Da läuft gerade eine E3 Aktion, bei der Ubisoftspiele um 33% reduziert sind: Jetzt bei McGame: 33% Rabatt auf alle Ubisoft Games
> Außerdem gibt es jeden Tag einen neuen ausgewählten Titel, der dann um 50% reduziert wird.


Zusätzlich ist heute ab 20:00 Uhr noch 'Late Night Gaming'
BF 3 - 15€
Crysis 2: Max. Edition - 12,50€
Die Siedler 5&6 - 6€
Die Gilde 2 - 2,50€


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Angebot des Tages:
Chaos auf Deponia für 4,99€


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juni 2013)

*Steam-Deal bis 17.06.*

The Wicher Enhanced Edition Director's Cut: 2,71€
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition: 6,79€

Save 66% on The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition on Steam

Für beide Spiele gibts natürlich mein "Seal of Approval"....


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Steam-Deal bis 17.06.*
> 
> The Wicher Enhanced Edition Director's Cut: 2,71€
> The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition: 6,79€
> ...


 
Den zweiten Teil hab ich mir jetzt auch mal gekauft. Muss aber den ersten mal noch durchzocken, denn iwie hab ich nach ein paar h da abgebrochen. Vllt wirds iwann besser. Der dritte sieht ja sehr geil aus, den will ich dann aber auch nicht zocken ohne die ersten beiden Teile gespielt zu haben.


----------



## Briareos (14. Juni 2013)

@LordCrash
Ah, danke für den Hinweis, den zweiten Teil muss ich unbedingt noch kaufen. Vor allem da ich im Moment mit dem ersten (fast) wieder durch bin. Ich brauch wirklich mal wieder Urlaub ... viel zu viele Spiele und viel zu wenig Zeit. *seufz*


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. Juni 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Den zweiten Teil hab ich mir jetzt auch mal gekauft. Muss aber den ersten mal noch durchzocken, denn iwie hab ich nach ein paar h da abgebrochen. Vllt wirds iwann besser. Der dritte sieht ja sehr geil aus, den will ich dann aber auch nicht zocken ohne die ersten beiden Teile gespielt zu haben.


 Ich bin auch gerade über dem Zweiten. Teilw. bin ich echt genervt von den Quests und dazu noch den regelmäßigen Abstürzen, aber das Gesamtsetting ist einfach mal wieder stimmig, von daher werd ich's diesmal doch endlich zum Abschluss bringen.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juni 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade über dem Zweiten. Teilw. bin ich echt genervt von den Quests und dazu noch den regelmäßigen Abstürzen, aber das Gesamtsetting ist einfach mal wieder stimmig, von daher werd ich's diesmal doch endlich zum Abschluss bringen.


 Abstürze? Ich hab TW2 schon drei Mal durchgespielt und hatte in der ganzen Zeit keinen einzigen Absturz......sicher, dass alle Treiber usw. bei dir aktuell sind? Wie auch immer, das ist schade, dass du sowas erfahren musst.

Was nervt dich denn an den Quests?


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Abstürze? Ich hab TW2 schon drei Mal durchgespielt und hatte in der ganzen Zeit keinen einzigen Absturz......sicher, dass alle Treiber usw. bei dir aktuell sind? Wie auch immer, das ist schade, dass du sowas erfahren musst.


Yo, ist aber ein bekanntes Problem, ich teste heute mal noch versch. Lösungsansätze


LordCrash schrieb:


> Was nervt dich denn an den Quests?


Naja, meine Prestigebeispiele sind jetzt gerade in Akt 1 die Nebenquests 'Auftrag: Nekker' und 'Auftrag: Endriagen'. Da steht in der Questbeschreibung das Geralt zunächst mehr über sie herausfinden sollte. Hieß für mich: Such dir n' Buch...auf die Idee dass ich erst 8-10 Stück der Viecher meucheln muss bin ich nicht einfach so gekommen (Von Kämpfen fang ich gar nicht erst an...hab gestern 8x erfolglos versucht die Endriagenkönnigen zu schnetzeln  )


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juni 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Yo, ist aber ein bekanntes Problem, ich teste heute mal noch versch. Lösungsansätze


Ich hoffe, du kannst die Probleme lösen. 


> Naja, meine Prestigebeispiele sind jetzt gerade in Akt 1 die Nebenquests 'Auftrag: Nekker' und 'Auftrag: Endriagen'. Da steht in der Questbeschreibung das Geralt zunächst mehr über sie herausfinden sollte. Hieß für mich: Such dir n' Buch...auf die Idee dass ich erst 8-10 Stück der Viecher meucheln muss bin ich nicht einfach so gekommen (Von Kämpfen fang ich gar nicht erst an...hab gestern 8x erfolglos versucht die Endriagenkönnigen zu schnetzeln  )


Die Endriagen sind echt hartnäckige Gegner, bei der Königin bin ich auch viele Male draufgegangen, bis ich sie endlich besiegt hab. Du musst eben echt alle Taktiken nutzen, die du hast: Tränke einnehmen vor dem Kampf, konsequentes Abrollen, Zeicheneinsatz (Igni und Quen vor allem) usw. Das Kampfsystem ist auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn man den Dreh einmal raus hat, gehts eigentlich ganz gut von der Hand. Vor allem das Timing ist wichtig. 
Die "Jagdquests" sind mit die gewöhnlichsten Quests in TW2 und durchaus mit die langweiligsten. Davon solltest du dich aber nicht abschrecken lassen, da viele andere Nebenquests und vor allem die Hauptstoryline deutlich spannender sind, vorausgesetzt, man mag text- und Zwischensequenzintensive Spiele, die viel Story beinhalten.


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Juni 2013)

*Amazon Download:*
Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon -> 8,97€ (Uplay)


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juni 2013)

*gog.com:*

60% auf Spiele des Publishers Nordic Games:
GOG.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Antichamber für 9,49€


Bei *Indie-Gala* gibt es auch ein neues Spielepaket: The Indie Gala


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesaktion:
> Antichamber für 9,49€


 
sieht sehr interessant aus...merk ich mir für den Summersale


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Forge für 6,46€

*Amazon:*
Der Herr der Ringe: Der Krieg im Norden (Download) für 5,97€
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger (Download / Steam-Code) für 8,97€


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juni 2013)

YAY!!!!   

2013 #*noDRM* Summer Sale on @*GOGcom*: Torchlight for FREE, 500+ Games 50% off, Daily Deals up to 85% off! http://www.gog.com/NoDRMSummer​


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2013)

Wie lange geht das? Bis 5.Juli? Wäre gut, weil im Moment hab ich keine Kohle dafür


----------



## Rabowke (18. Juni 2013)

Hmm ... bei der D&D Aktion könnte man ja schwach werden, oder auch Alan Wake ... :>


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie lange geht das? Bis 5.Juli? Wäre gut, weil im Moment hab ich keine Kohle dafür


 
Die Angebote kommen wieder. Ist ja nicht so, als hättest du sämtliche Schnäppchen im letzten Jahr abgegriffen, mit denen du mindestens zehn Jahre beschäftigt wärst. Also keine Sorgen.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie lange geht das? Bis 5.Juli? Wäre gut, weil im Moment hab ich keine Kohle dafür



 Ja, das geht 17 Tage lang. Aber die Angebote wechseln wie beim Steam-Sale täglich.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Mars: War Logs für 13,39€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Mark of the Ninja für 3,75€
Dawn of Fantasy: Kingdom Wars für 9,49€


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mark of the Ninja für 3,75€


 
weiß jemand wie das ist? Ich habs mir nämlich mal geholt, da es ganz interessant aussieht.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie das ist? Ich habs mir nämlich mal geholt, da es ganz interessant aussieht.


 
eigentlich die falsche reihenfolge: erst fragen - dann kaufen. 
den kritiken nach zu urteilen soll es sich aber um einen absoluten indie-hit handeln.


----------



## Exar-K (19. Juni 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie das ist? Ich habs mir nämlich mal geholt, da es ganz interessant aussieht.


Hab es kürzlich durchgespielt, ist ein netter kleiner Plattformer mit ein wenig Story.
Action, schleichen, ein paar Puzzles, alles gut durchdacht.
Ich fand es nicht so grandios wie die Lobpreisungen behaupten, aber doch ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich die falsche reinfolge: erst fragen - dann kaufen.
> den kritiken nach zu urteilen soll es sich aber um einen absoluten indie-hit handeln.


 
Ja vllt die Hitze... 

Ok, dann deckt sich das was ihr sagt mit dem was der Trailer gezeigt hat...sehr schön


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2013)

*McGame:*
Noch bis 10 Uhr heute früh reduziert: Late Night Shopping bei McGame

*Steam:*
The Secret World für 14,99€


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *McGame:*
> Noch bis 10 Uhr heute früh reduziert: Late Night Shopping bei McGame
> 
> *Steam:*
> The Secret World für 14,99€


 
Hm, Sim City für 30€.....ne, ich warte bis es für unter 15€ zu haben ist und dann hoffentlich "voll" gepatcht ist...


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, Sim City für 30€.....ne, ich warte bis es für unter 15€ zu haben ist und dann hoffentlich "voll" gepatcht ist...


 
auch damit unterstützt man solche Fußfesselsysteme


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> auch damit unterstützt man solche Fußfesselsysteme


 
Alles hat seine Grenzen. Inzwischen scheint das System ja ganz gut zu funktionieren, always-online hin oder her. Ich habe mir das Spiel nicht zum Vollpreis geholt sondern werde es mir höchstens zum absoluten Budgetpreis holen. Damit habe ich meinen Punkt klar gemacht und das sollte dann auch mal reichen. Ich will zuallererst Spaß beim Zocken haben, da sind mir Politiken usw. eher egal, solange sie mich nicht am Spielen hindern. Das war am Anfang nicht der Fall, jetzt scheint es ja einigermaßen gut zu funktionieren. Eine gute und stabile Internetleitung hab ich, also stört mich das jetzt nicht so sehr, dass ich auf ewig darauf verzichten muss....


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Alles hat seine Grenzen. Inzwischen scheint das System ja ganz gut zu funktionieren, always-online hin oder her. Ich habe mir das Spiel nicht zum Vollpreis geholt sondern werde es mir höchstens zum absoluten Budgetpreis holen. Damit habe ich meinen Punkt klar gemacht und das sollte dann auch mal reichen.


 
ja und weil alles eine Grenze hat sollte man auch kein Fakefeature unterstützen
neben den anderen Features die ... scheiße sind wie Winzkarten  mit denen man die Städte, die man errichten können soll garnicht errichten kann, weil man kein Platz hat


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja und weil alles eine Grenze hat sollte man auch kein Fakefeature unterstützen
> neben den anderen Features die ... scheiße sind wie Winzkarten  mit denen man die Städte, die man errichten können soll garnicht errichten kann, weil man kein Platz hat


 
Was willst du mir sagen? Dass ich das Spiel auf keine Fälle kaufen soll, weil du die Karten zu klein findest???

Ich finde die Karten auch deutlich zu klein und always-online sinnlos, aber für unter 15€ könnte es mir trotzdem ein paar Stunden Spielspaß wert sein. So einfach ist das. Und so langsam solltest du wissen, dass ich mit DRM nicht so viele Probleme habe, wenn sie mich nicht einschränken beim Spielen.....


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2013)

ich sage man soll sich keine Schlecht gemachten Dinge kaufen


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich sage man soll sich keine Schlecht gemachten Dinge kaufen


 
Ich kaufe mir, was ich will....


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir, was ich will....


 
naja, nur wenn man so Zeug kauft, dann bekommt man in Zukunft immer mehr Scheiße und so schneidet man sich selbst ins Fleisch
außerdem, die Karten _sind _zu klein, siehe ein beliebges LP, da kann man nicht mehr mit der "Meinung" kommen weil es so extrem Offentsichtlich ist
wie das Wetter, ab einem bestimmten Punkt findet man es nicht mehr zu Warm sondern es ist auch dann zu warm


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nur wenn man so Zeug kauft, dann bekommt man in Zukunft immer mehr Scheiße und so schneidet man sich selbst ins Fleisch
> außerdem, die Karten _sind _zu klein, siehe ein beliebges LP, da kann man nicht mehr mit der "Meinung" kommen weil es so extrem Offentsichtlich ist
> wie das Wetter, ab einem bestimmten Punkt findet man es nicht mehr zu Warm sondern es ist auch dann zu warm


 
Dann kauf es nicht.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dann kauf es nicht.


 
eigentlich geht es mehr davor andere vor ihrem Unglück zu bewahren und mich in Zukunft vor Spielen die man nicht kaaufen kann
Unternehmen sind wie kleine Kinder, wenn man die nicht erzieht, dann werden es Assis


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2013)

missionare kann ich ja besonders gut leiden...


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> missionare kann ich ja besonders gut leiden...


 
ich dafür Leute die versuchen sich den Punkt "Argument" zu sparen, snd wir jetzt Quitt?


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich dafür Leute die versuchen sich den Punkt "Argument" zu sparen, snd wir jetzt Quitt?


 Ich habe ein gutes Argument: ich kaufe, was mir Spaß macht zu dem Preis, der mir sinnvoll erscheint....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Juni 2013)

*Humble Weekly Sale:*
Rochard für 0,01$ oder Höchstgebot


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Mafia 2 für 7,50€

Wochenend-Aktion:
Evoland für 4,99€

Außerdem ist das Paradox Interactive Wochenende, heute mit der Cities in Motion-Marke:
Cities in Motion 2 für 6,79€
Cities in Motion Collection für 12,49€

*gog.com*
Dort läuft ja momentan die Sommeraktion, mit täglich wechselnden Angeboten.
Heute:
Might & Magic Megapack für $8,45
Daedalic Adventure Allstars für $26,19


----------



## Exar-K (20. Juni 2013)

Dead Island ist auch im Angebot bei Steam, allerdings nur im Ausland.


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Juni 2013)

*gog.com hat heute mehr als 40 Spiele und Bundles als Daily Deal.* Ich habe mir z.B. gerade Fez für 4,99$ gekauft.


----------



## golani79 (22. Juni 2013)

Ne kleine Bethesda Aktion:

Get Loaded


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Poker Night 2 für 3,34€

Beim Paradox Interactive Wochenende gibt es heute als Angebot:

War of the Roses: Kingmaker für 4,99€
War of the Roses: Brian Blessed Voiceover für 1,24€
Mount & Blade Collection für 8,74€

*McGame:*
Dort läuft gerade eine Bethesda-Aktion mit ein paar reduzierten Titeln des Herstellers.

*gog.com*
Heute als Angebote:
RPG Rarities Bundle für insgesamt 14,95$
Builder's Boon Bundle für insgesamt 16,13$


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Retro City Rampage für 3,49€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
F1 2012 für 10,19€
ArmA 2 Complete Collection für 14,99€

Bis zum 1.Juli reduziert:
Syberia 2 für 2,24€ und das Bundle (1+2) für 3,74€
Spirits für 2,24€
Ankh 2 für 1,12€
Ankh 3 für 2,24€
Jack Keane für 2,24€
4 Elements für 3€
Worms Reloaded für 6,79€ und GOTY für 7,81€
Turba für 1,59€
Defender's Quest: Valley of the Forgotten für 4,62€
*
gog.com*:
Mighty Heroic Bundle für 17,44$
Indie Puzzlebox für 14,94$


----------



## radinger (26. Juni 2013)

*IndieRoyale - The Spiral Groove Bundle*
The Spiral Groove Bundle - Indie Royale

ua mit Sniper Elite V2
derzeit ab ca. 4,50€


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2013)

*PC Games 07/2013*
The Book of Unwritten Tales
Dragon's Prophet (Client - Liegt als Extra-CD dabei)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Supreme Commander 2



*Gamestar 08/2013(XL Ausgabe)*
Edna bricht aus
Thief - Gold Edition (englisch)
Dragon's Prophet (Client)


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Rocksmith für 9,99€

Wochenend-Aktionen:
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare für 7,81€
Natural Selection 2 für 7,81€
Endless Space für 10,19€
*
gog.com:*
ArmA Recruitment Pack (mit ArmA Gold, ArmA Cold War Assault + ArmA 2) für 13,91$
Complete Ultima Chest (mit Ultima 1-9 + Ultima Underworld 1 & 2) für 8,94$


----------



## LordCrash (28. Juni 2013)

*Gamekeys.biz Sonderaktion!!!*

Far Cry Blood Dragon (uplay) für 2,99€!

Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon - Gamekeys.biz

Das ist ein limitiertes Angebot, wenn die Keys weg sind, sind sie weg (zu dem Preis). Ursprünglich hat die erste Ladung an Keys 1,99€ gekostet, eine zweite Auflage jetzt 2,99€. Ihr braucht aber kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, da alle Einnahmen einem wohltätigen Zweck zukommen! 

Hinterrund:


> IN EIGENER SACHE:
> 
> Wir haben unseren Sitz im niederbayerischen Plattling. Ungefähr zehn  Kilometer östlich liegt Deggendorf. Vielleicht kennen manche diese Stadt  seit einiger Zeit. Denn u.a. wurde der Ortsteil Fischerdorf von dem  Donau-Hochwasser überflutet. Als Ausdruck unserer Solidarität starten  wir für die Flutopfer eine Spendenaktion in der Art von "humblebundle":
> 
> ...


Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/gamekeys.biz

Download via Uplay
ACHTUNG: Aufgrund des dt. Jugendschutzgesetzes ist diese Aktivierung bei Ubisoft NUR zwischen 22 Uhr und 6 Uhr möglich.

AKTIVIERUNG: 
1. Diesen Link aufrufen: http://shop.ubi.com/fc3bdamd oder das Spiel "Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon" manuell via Ubistore erwerben (als PC Download und via Browser, nicht via Uplay!).
2. Bei "Promo-Code:" geben Sie den Code ein, den Sie von uns erhalten haben. Danach den "Kaufvorgang" (kostenlos) abschließen. 
3. Sie erhalten das Spiel nun kostenfrei! Es entstehen keine weiteren Kosten! 
4. Um den eigentlichen Key für das Spiel zu erhalten, tun Sie das Folgende. 
5. Besuchen Sie shop.ubi.com 
6. Danach auf "HILFE", oben rechts. 
7. Dann auf "Meine Bestellübersicht". Dort die entsprechende "Bestellung" anklicken. Dort ist der eigentliche Key gelistet.


----------



## noxious (28. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesaktion:
> Rocksmith für 9,99€


 
NicePrice!
Nur beachten: Das erforderliche Kabel fehlt!


----------



## Lukecheater (28. Juni 2013)

noxious schrieb:


> NicePrice!
> Nur beachten: Das erforderliche Kabel fehlt!


 
Und DAS ist das Problem. Der Preis hatte mich gerade angefixt bis ich mich über das Kabel schlau gemacht habe... 30€ sind für sowas eindeutig zu viel. Bei Adapterkabeln sind mehr als 10€ eigentlich schon zu viel. Schade, eigentlich


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. Juni 2013)

Greenmangaming: Indie Games You Should Play:
*Toilet Tycoon -> 2,47€*



Spoiler


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2013)

"Dead Space 3" ist für 19,99€ bei Amazon zu bekommen. Allerdings nur noch begrenzt verfügbar.

Dead Space 3 (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2013)

*Steam-Tagesaktion:*
Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition für 4,99€

*McGame:*
Memento Mori für 2,49€

*gog.com:*
Wadjet Eye Selection für 8,96$
Kain and Raziel Saga für 5,96$


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2013)

*Steam-Tagesaktion:*
Fable: The Lost Chapters für 3,05€

*McGame:*
Tagesaktion:
Memento Mori 2 für 7,49€

Ansonsten gibt es gerade eine dtp-Aktion und die Spiele des Publishers sind um 50% reduziert: Jetzt bei McGame: 50% Rabatt auf alle dtp Games
*
gog.com:*
Indie Adventure Awesomeness für 18,69$
Turn-based Strategies Supreme für 12,43$
*
Amazon:*
StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm für 21,95€


----------



## Briareos (2. Juli 2013)

*gog.com:*
Introversion Originals für $7,16
FTL: Faster than Light für $2,49
Defender's Quest für $3,74
Zafehouse: Diaries für $2,49
King of Dragon Pass für $1,49


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Kinetic Void für 9,49€ (Ist allerdings noch in der Entwicklung)

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Dust: An Elysian Tail für 6,99€
Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition für 4,74€

*McGame:*
Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit für 6,24€
*
Amazon(Download):*
Anno 2070: Königsedition für 25,97€
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit für 4,97€
Need for Speed: Most Wanted für 13,97€
Need for Speed: The Run für 8,97€
*
gameware.at*
Dragon Age Origins (englische Version) für 2,50€


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Kinect Void


 
Da ist jemandem die Xbox zu Kopf gestiegen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Da ist jemandem die Xbox zu Kopf gestiegen.


 
*lach* Netter Verschreiber meinerseits, es muss natürlich kinetic heißen. Korrigiere ich gleich.


----------



## Exar-K (3. Juli 2013)

Lohnt die Enhanced Edition von Baldur's Gate mittlerweile (und für den Preis)?
Oder wurde das Spiel immer noch nicht vernünftig gepatcht?


----------



## Briareos (3. Juli 2013)

@Exar-K
Nach allem was ich gelesen habe, waren die letzten Patches zwar okay, aber auch nicht so der Bringer. Viele Bugs und Probleme bestehen weiterhin. Und die Zeilen auf der Homepage stimmen einen auch nicht sehr zuversichtlich, das der lang ersehnte "wirklich große" Patch so bald erscheinen wird.

* gog.com:*
RPG Open Worlds für $13,20
The Unwritten Saga für $9,98


----------



## LordCrash (3. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> @Exar-K
> Nach allem was ich gelesen habe, waren die letzten Patches zwar okay, aber auch nicht so der Bringer. Viele Bugs und Probleme bestehen weiterhin. Und die Zeilen auf der Homepage stimmen einen auch nicht sehr zuversichtlich, das der lang ersehnte "wirklich große" Patch so bald erscheinen wird.
> 
> * gog.com:*
> ...


 
Genauer gesagt liegt das Projekt samt Patches gerade auf Eis, weil es ja Lizenzstreitigkeiten gibt.....solange die nicht geklärt sind, wird es keine weiteren Patches für BG EE geben....


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Lohnt die Enhanced Edition von Baldur's Gate mittlerweile (und für den Preis)?
> Oder wurde das Spiel immer noch nicht vernünftig gepatcht?


 
Also ich hab bei dem Preis zugeschlagen und bisher 2 Stunden gespielt. Bis auf 1 Bug alles ganz gut soweit, eigentlich das, was man erwarten kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2013)

*Computer Bild Spiele 08/2013 (Gold Edition mit 2 DVDs)
*Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit
Sherlock Holmes jagt Jack the Ripper
Sinister City: Stadt der Vampire (Wimmelbildspiel)
Deus Ex: Human Revolution (Ab 18 Downloadversion mit E-Postbrief-Altersverifizierung; Steam-Account benötigt)

In der nächsten Ausgabe unter anderem dabei:


Spoiler



Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2011
Dungeons Gold Edition


----------



## Briareos (4. Juli 2013)

*gog.com:*

Es sind zu viele heute ... einfach bei GOG.com vorbeischauen ...


----------



## LordCrash (4. Juli 2013)

*Green Man Gaming*



Bioshock Infinite
NBA 2k13
Borderland 2
XCOM Enemy: Unknown
im Paket für 49,99€ (alles Steam)


BioShock Infinite + 3 Free Games | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juli 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Anno 2070 für 20,09€

Wochenend-Aktionen:
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed für 6,24€
Left 4 Dead 2 für 4,99€
(Beide Spiele können an diesem Wochenende auch gratis angespielt werden)


----------



## smooth1980 (4. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesaktion:
> Anno 2070 für 20,09€
> 
> ...


 
Es sind derzeit alle Sonic Titel im Angebot bei Steam: Steam Search


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juli 2013)

*Steam:
*Ace of Spades für 2,71€ und Complete für 3,39€*

Amazon(Download):*
Mass Effect für 3,97€
Mass Effect 2 für 4,97€
Mass Effect 3 für 8,97€
(Hinweise beachten, bei manchen braucht man Origin)
*
McGame:*
Gray Matter für 7,49€


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Ace of Spades für 2,71€ und Complete für 3,39€*
> 
> Amazon(Download):*
> ...


 
Mass Effect 3 benötigt Origin, Mass Effect 2 ein EA-Konto (oder Origin), Mass Effect 1 düfte ohne laufen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. Juli 2013)

Green Man Gaming: 666 Deals ENCORE

Alle Deals der letzten Tage nochmal versammelt. Sind ein paar gute Games dabei.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Juli 2013)

Anomaly Warzone Earth Steamcode für lau.

Es ist nur ein Facebookaccount und eine Anmeldung bei BundleStars.com notwendig.


----------



## smooth1980 (9. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Anomaly Warzone Earth Steamcode für lau.
> 
> Es ist nur ein Facebookaccount und eine Anmeldung bei BundleStars.com notwendig.


 
Die fixen gerade die Seite und die App.Bei dem Ansturm sind die ein wenig krachen gegangen.Ich konnte mir aber einen Key sichern.^^


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Juli 2013)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Die fixen gerade die Seite und die App.Bei dem Ansturm sind die ein wenig krachen gegangen.Ich konnte mir aber einen Key sichern.^^


 
Ja habs auch noch grad so geschafft, weiß gar nicht wie viele Verbindungsabbrüche es waren.


----------



## smooth1980 (9. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ja habs auch noch grad so geschafft, weiß gar nicht wie viele Verbindungsabbrüche es waren.


 Bei mir gings noch ohne Abbrüche.Nach den FB Kommentaren hatten die meisten nicht so viel Glück.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Organ Trail: Director's Cut für 2,49€

Bis Donnerstag 19 Uhr:
Half Life 2 für 2,24€
Half Life Complete für 9,24€
Half Life 2 Episode One für 1,24€
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit für 5,99€
Need for Speed: Shift für 5,99€
Need for Speed: Undercover für 5,99€
Shift 2: Unleashed für 14,99€

Das interessanteste Detail dabei ist: Normal gehen diese Aktionen immer bis Freitag Nacht um 1 Uhr. Diesmal enden sie schon Donnerstag um 19 Uhr. Das ist quasi dann ja schon eine Bestätigung: Ab Donnerstag 19 Uhr wird die Sommeraktion starten.


----------



## smooth1980 (10. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das interessanteste Detail dabei ist: Normal gehen diese Aktionen immer bis Freitag Nacht um 1 Uhr. Diesmal enden sie schon Donnerstag um 19 Uhr. Das ist quasi dann ja schon eine Bestätigung: Ab Donnerstag 19 Uhr wird die Sommeraktion starten.


 
Na wollen wirs mal hoffen das am DO der Summer Sale startet.Wird Ja auch mal Zeit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2013)

*Steam-Sommeraktion 2013*

Tagesangebote:
Antichamber für 6,45€
Bioshock Infinite für 24,99€
Endless Space für 10,19€
Mars War Logs für 13,39€
Hotline Miami für 2,12€
Call of Juarez Gunslinger für 10,04€
Don't Starve für 8,39€
Scribblenauts Unlimited für 4,74€
Toki Tori 2+ für 9,23€
Defiance für 10,19€
Left 4 dead 2 für 4,99€

8-Stunden-Angebote (noch bis 3 Uhr):
Grid 2 für 23,99€
The Elder Scrolls Skyrim: Legendary Edition für 23,99€
CS: Global Offensive für 4,75€
Dragon Age: Ultimate Edition für 8,99€


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (11. Juli 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
iwie passen da immer die selben Memes


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

Die neuen Blitzaktionen bis 11 Uhr:
Euro Truck Simulator 2 für 7,49€
Bastion für 2,09€
Dark Souls - Prepare to Die Edition für 7,49€
Cities XL Platinum für 7,49€

Und der Gewinner bei der letzten Abstimmung ist jetzt reduziert:
Borderlands 2 für 10,19€ und der Season Pass kostet grad auch nur 10,19€ und die DLCs allgemein reduziert.

Jetzt kann man bei der Abstimmung wählen zwischen:
Saints Row - The Third 75% Reduzierung für 5€
Mass Effect 2 -70% für 6€
oder Knights of the Old Republic 2 -66% für 3,40€


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juli 2013)

*Nuuvem** Deals*

*Rome 2 Total War preorder *(steam): ca. 28€
Total War™: ROME II na Nuuvem
*
Company of Heroes 2* (steam): ca. 28€
Company of Heroes 2 na Nuuvem

*Civilization V Brave New World* (steam): ca. 16€
Sid Meier's Civilization® V: Brave New World na Nuuvem
*
Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition* (steam): ca 18€ (nur per VPN aktivierbar, da indiziert)
Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition na Nuuvem
*
Rage* (steam): ca 8€
RAGE na Nuuvem
*
Fallout 3 GOTY Edition* (steam): ca. 8€
Fallout® 3 GOTY Edition na Nuuvem
*
Fallout NV Ultimate Edition* (steam): ca. 10€
http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1060-fallout-new-vegas-ultimate-edition
*
Brink *(steam): ca. 10€
Brink na Nuuvem

*Morrowind GOTY Edition* (steam): ca 8€
http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/729-the-elder-scrolls-iii-morrowind-goty-edition
*
Oblivion GOTY Edition Deluxe *(steam): ca. 8€
http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/730-the-elder-scrolls-iv-oblivion-goty-edition-deluxe
*
Doom 3 BFG Edition* (steam): ca 8€
http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/952-doom-3-bfg-edition


----------



## stawacz (12. Juli 2013)

hab hier gestern auch noch n ziemlich guten shop entdeckt.

hab da X-COM für 11.60 geschossen

Kinguin.com.de - Biete, Runterladen und Spielen!


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2013)

ich kann fast2play empfehlen.
gute preise, schnell und vermutlich absolut seriös.

x-com gibts dort aktuell übrigens für 9,99.^^


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juli 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> hab hier gestern auch noch n ziemlich guten shop entdeckt.
> 
> hab da X-COM für 11.60 geschossen
> 
> Kinguin.com.de - Biete, Runterladen und Spielen!


 
Das ist eigentlich kein Shop, sondern ein Portal, das Preise von diversen Keyshops vergleicht.


----------



## stawacz (12. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich kann fast2play empfehlen.
> gute preise, schnell und vermutlich absolut seriös.
> 
> x-com gibts dort aktuell übrigens für 9,99.^^


 

stimmt fast2play is auch super,,,aktuell is wochenendsale,,,zb mass effect 3 für 9,99


edit : the darkness 2 steam 2,89 euro http://www.kinguin.com.de/the-darkness/the-darkness-ii-steam-key.html
         drakensang steam 3,99 euro http://www.kinguin.com.de/catalog/category/view/s/drakensang-steam-key/id/1330/


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

*Steam-Sommeraktion 2013 (2.Tag)
*
Tagesangebote:
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare für 5,74€
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 für 29,99€
The Walking Dead für 6,24€
FEZ für 4,99€
Just Cause 2 2,99€
Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 für 5,99€
Faster Than Light für 2,49€
Anno 2070 für 14,99€
Darksiders 2 für 9,99€
Surgeon Simulator 2013 für 3,39€

Blitzaktionen bis 3 Uhr:
X-Com: Enemy Unknown für 9,99€
Legend of Grimrock für 3,49€
Runner 2 für 6,99€
Far Cry 3 für 17,99€
Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon für 6,74€

Bei der letzten Abstimmung gewonnen:
GTA 4 für 4,99€

Man kann jetzt abstimmen für:
Total War Shogun 2 -75% 7,50€
Super Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition -75% 5€
oder Sleeping Dogs -75% 6,25€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Juli 2013)

Hervorzuheben wäre vielleicht noch, dass Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon um die Hälfte reduziert ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Hervorzuheben wäre vielleicht noch, dass Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon um die Hälfte reduziert ist.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, füge ich gleich hinzu.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juli 2013)

Du kannst dir die Auflisterei auch sparen und einfach das hier verlinken. Es gibt nämlich noch weitaus mehr Deals.  

Steam Sales Tracker · DE · Games only · Steam Database


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Juli 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir die Auflisterei auch sparen und einfach das hier verlinken. Es gibt nämlich noch weitaus mehr Deals.
> 
> Steam Sales Tracker · DE · Games only · Steam Database


 
Ahhh! Spielverderber


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir die Auflisterei auch sparen und einfach das hier verlinken. Es gibt nämlich noch weitaus mehr Deals.
> 
> Steam Sales Tracker · DE · Games only · Steam Database


 
Das kannte ich noch gar nicht. Und das wird auch immer aktualisiert?


----------



## svd (12. Juli 2013)

Du kannst aber ruhig weiterhin deinen Schattenfilter über die Liste legen und die Rosinen rauspicken. 

Schade, "Ride to Hell: Retribution" ist noch nicht mit dabei. Für 0,99€ wäre das "schlechteste Spiel des Jahres 2013" was für's Kuriositätenkabinett... hehe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

Auf gog.com läuft an diesem Wochenende eine "Thank you, Atari!"-Aktion, bei der viele ältere Titel des Publishers reduziert sind: GOG.com


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Juli 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Du kannst aber ruhig weiterhin deinen Schattenfilter über die Liste legen und die Rosinen rauspicken.


 
Genau  - ist einfach persönlicher und und man setzt sich nicht so der Sonne aus


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Du kannst aber ruhig weiterhin deinen Schattenfilter über die Liste legen und die Rosinen rauspicken.
> 
> Schade, "Ride to Hell: Retribution" ist noch nicht mit dabei. Für 0,99€ wäre das "schlechteste Spiel des Jahres 2013" was für's Kuriositätenkabinett... hehe.


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher.... Dark soll auch ziemlich beschissen sein. Ride to Hell hat immerhin noch Kurioses und "Lächerliches", also was für die Lachmuskeln zu bieten......


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Du kannst aber ruhig weiterhin deinen Schattenfilter über die Liste legen und die Rosinen rauspicken.





Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Genau  - ist einfach persönlicher und und man setzt sich nicht so der Sonne aus


 Ok, dann geht's weiter 

Blitzaktionen bis 11 Uhr:
Bully für 2,49€
Godmode für 4,99€
Magicka für 2,49€
Super Meat Boy für 3,49€

Bei der Abstimmung hatte gewonnen:
Sleeping Dogs für 6,24€

Zur Wahl stehen jetzt:
- Towns -66% 4,08€
- Tropico 4 Special Edition -75% 7,50€
- Reus -50% 5€


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> - Reus -50% 5€


 
Tja - da hätten die Bayern noch warten sollen


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2013)

*Steam-Sommeraktion 2013 (3.Tag)*

Tagesangebote:
Tomb Raider (2013) für 12,49€
Tomb Raider Collection(alle bisher erschienen Titel in einem Paket) für 17,19€
The Witcher 2 für 4,99€
Mars: War Logs für 9,99€
Sniper Elite Zombie Army für 3,73€
Borderlands 2 für 10,19€, der Season Pass(für 10,19€) und die DLCs sind auch reduziert.
Resident Evil 6 für 14,99€
Age of Empires 2 HD Edition für 9,49€
RPG Maker VX 20,39€
Heroes of Might & Magic VI Gold für 10,19€
Star Drive für 10,19€

Blitzaktionen bis 3 Uhr:
Battlefield Bad Company 2 für 8,99€
Blood Bowl Chaos Edition für 7,49€
Kinetic Void für 6,45€
L.A. Noire für 7,49€

Wahl der Community:
Hitman Absolution für 6,24€

Aktuell kann man abstimmen für:
- Antichamber -66% 6,46€
- Universe Sandbox -80% 2€
- Ingredipede -80% 2€


----------



## stawacz (13. Juli 2013)

musste jetzt bei the witcher 2 wieder zuschlagen,,fürn 5er...

weiss ich gleich was ich dies wochenende mache


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> musste jetzt bei the witcher 2 wieder zuschlagen,,fürn 5er...
> 
> weiss ich gleich was ich dies wochenende mache


 
Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt.....ich besitze zwar schon eine digitale Kopie von gog und meine Box-Version, aber die Steam-Achievements sind schon verlockend......hm.....


----------



## stawacz (13. Juli 2013)

naja für 4.99 kann man bei dem titel eigentlich nix falsch machen.

bei tomb raider komm ich auch ins grübeln...is das zu empfehlen ?


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Juli 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> naja für 4.99 kann man bei dem titel eigentlich nix falsch machen.
> 
> bei tomb raider komm ich auch ins grübeln...is das zu empfehlen ?


 
Wenn du auf unterhaltsame Third-Person Action mit Adventure Einlagen stehst auf jeden Fall. Ach ja und Lara ist heiß 
Meiner Meinung nach kann man da für 12 Euro nichts falsch machen


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. Juli 2013)

OK, ich hab jetzt den endgültigen Beweis, dass ich zu viele Spiele kaufe:
Wollte mir gerade Witcher 2 kaufen, habe mich gewundert, warum es nicht geht, und dann gemerkt, dass ich es schon besitze. 

Positiv überrascht hat mich in diesem Sale bisher Scribblenauts: Unlimited. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so viel Spaß macht, irgendwelche skurrilen Dinge zu erschaffen.  Leider ist das Spiel jugendfrei.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Juli 2013)

Für 12€ ist Tomb Raider sicher eine Überlegung wert. Ist zwar mehr 3rd Person Shooter als Kletter- bzw. Rätselspiel, aber es macht Spaß. Leider ist die Kampagne sehr linear und bietet wenig Wiederspielwert und den Mehrspielermodus finde ich auch nicht so wahnsinnig interessant, aber bei 12€ kann man darüber ja hinwegsehen.


----------



## stawacz (14. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Für 12€ ist Tomb Raider sicher eine Überlegung wert. Ist zwar mehr 3rd Person Shooter als Kletter- bzw. Rätselspiel, aber es macht Spaß. Leider ist die Kampagne sehr linear und bietet wenig Wiederspielwert und den Mehrspielermodus finde ich auch nicht so wahnsinnig interessant, aber bei 12€ kann man darüber ja hinwegsehen.


 

ok super danke,,na mal gucken,,hab ja noch n paar std zeit


----------



## golani79 (14. Juli 2013)

Tomb Raider hat mir ganz gut gefallen - für 12€ macht man da wenig falsch wenn man Action Adventures mag (wobei jetzt nicht sooo viel Adventure dabei ist).
Aber insgesamt finde ich, ist TR ein gelungener Reboot.

Wollte mir bisher nur die Skyrim DLC´s holen, aber am 1. Tag hat Steam gezickt und wollte meine Kohle nicht -.-
Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass die nochmal um 9.99 kommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2013)

Die alten Tomb Raider Teile sind auch übrigens um 91% reduziert.


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die alten Tomb Raider Teile sind auch übrigens um 91% reduziert.


Jup, insbesondere Anniversary ist sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Jup, insbesondere Anniversary ist sehr empfehlenswert.


 
Lässt sich aber als einziges Spiel der Reihe nicht einzeln kaufen, sondern nur im Komplettpaket mit allen Teilen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Lässt sich aber als einziges Spiel der Reihe nicht einzeln kaufen, sondern nur im Komplettpaket mit allen Teilen.


Tatsache! Würde gern mal wissen, was das soll. Im letzten Holiday Sale konnte ich Anniversary noch problemlos einzeln kaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Tatsache! Würde gern mal wissen, was das soll. Im letzten Holiday Sale konnte ich Anniversary noch problemlos einzeln kaufen.


 
Ja, finde ich auch blöd, denn ich möchte ja das Komplettpaket nicht kaufen, weil ich das neueste Tomb Raider ja schon habe


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wollte mir bisher nur die Skyrim DLC´s holen, aber am 1. Tag hat Steam gezickt und wollte meine Kohle nicht -.-
> Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass die nochmal um 9.99 kommen.


 
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Dragonborn na Nuuvem ->7,06€
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Dawnguard na Nuuvem ->7,06€
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Hearthfire na Nuuvem ->2,21€

Nur zur Info.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2013)

Blitzaktionen bis 11 Uhr:
I am Alive für 5,09€
Penny Arcade's on the rain-slick precipice of Darkness 4 (was für ein Name :-o) für 2,49€
Lords of Football 8,49€
Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum für 4,74€

Wahl der Community:
Universe Sandbox für 1,99€

Aktuell kann abgestimmt werden zwischen:
- Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition -75% 4,75€
- Legend of Grimrock -75% 3,50€
- System Shock 2 -75% 2,50€


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Juli 2013)

Blitzaktionen bis 19 Uhr:
Dawn of Fantasy: Kingdom Wars (6,45€)
Sim City 4 (2,99€)
Metro: Last Light (29,99€)
You Need A Budget. (12,49€)

Wahl der Community:
System Shock 2 (2,49€)

Aktuell in der Abstimmung:
Deadlight (3€)
Orcs Must Die! 2 (3,75€)
Mark Of The Ninja (3,75€)


----------



## golani79 (14. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Dragonborn na Nuuvem ->7,06€
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Dawnguard na Nuuvem ->7,06€
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Hearthfire na Nuuvem ->2,21€
> 
> Nur zur Info.....


 
Thx! Da hab ich jetzt glatt zuschlagen müssen


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2013)

*Steam-Sommeraktion 2013 (4.Tag)*

Tagesangebote:
Kerbal Space Program für 13,99€
Die Sims 3 für 22,49€
Sanctum 2 für 6,99€
Eador - Master of the Broken World für 11,39€
Remember Me für 23,99€
ArmA 2 für 3,39€
Portal 2 für 4,99€
Hitman Absolution für 6,24€
Total War: Shogun 2 für 7,49€
Fallout New Vegas für 2,49€

Blitzaktionen bis 3 Uhr:
NBA2k13 für 7,49€
Ace Combat Assault Horizon Enhanced Edition für 8,99€
Doom 3 für 7,49€
Impire für 4,99€

Wahl der Community:
Deadlight für 2,99€

Aktuell in der Abstimmung:
Gunpoint -40% 6€
Torchlight 2 -75% 4,75€
Don't Starve -40% 8,40€


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Juli 2013)

Fallout wäre fast ein guter Deal, aber bis auf New Vegas Ultimate sind die alle kastriert.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Fallout wäre fast ein guter Deal, aber bis auf New Vegas Ultimate sind die alle kastriert.


 
Naja, die Ultimate Edition kostet ganze 5€, zu dem Preis kannst die auch nehmen, wenn du schon Teile davon hast..... 


Vielleicht lohnt es sich auch noch zu erwähnen, dass praktisch alle Total War Spiele + DLCs 75% reduziert sind:

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/18406/?snr=1_7_7_151_150_1


----------



## svd (14. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> _Tomb Raider Anniversary_ (Anm.) Lässt sich aber als einziges Spiel der Reihe nicht einzeln kaufen, sondern nur im Komplettpaket mit allen Teilen.


 
So, mittlerweile gibt's auch das exzellente Anniversary einzeln für 2,24€.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Juli 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Fallout wäre fast ein guter Deal, aber bis auf New Vegas Ultimate sind die alle kastriert.


 
Ist aber eigentlich vollkommen egal.
Ob da nun Körperteile fliegen oder literweise Blut spritzt ist egal.
Und das "disablen" der Körperteile funktioniert ja trotzdem.

Und soweit mir aufgefallen ist waren die Quests nicht beschnitten.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Juli 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ist aber eigentlich vollkommen egal.
> Ob da nun Körperteile fliegen oder literweise Blut spritzt ist egal.
> Und das "disablen" der Körperteile funktioniert ja trotzdem.
> 
> Und soweit mir aufgefallen ist waren die Quests nicht beschnitten.


 
Ich finde nicht, dass das egal ist.


----------



## stawacz (14. Juli 2013)

The Darkness 2  für 2.89 The Darkness II Steam Key - The Darkness


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Neue Blitzaktionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2013)

Und denkt bei der Abstimmung daran, dass dieses Infestation: Survivor Stories das Spiel The WarZ ist


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2013)

oh, WarZe
naja, ich hab eh für L4D gewählt, aber weiß eigentlich wer was das Dritte ist?


----------



## Zapped (15. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> oh, WarZe
> naja, ich hab eh für L4D gewählt, aber weiß eigentlich wer was das Dritte ist?



Dead Island Riptide

US Store ansicht


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2013)

ja dann hat man echt nix verpasst


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja dann hat man echt nix verpasst


 
Naja, im Co-op macht Riptide schon Spaß.... 

Der Deal für Left 4 Dead 2 ist ja absolut sinnlos, da das schon an den ersten beiden Tagen für 5€ zu haben war. Wer es haben wollte, konnt es sich doch da schon holen......


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2013)

nja
aber es ist halt schon echt merklich schlechter als der Vorgänger


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja
> aber es ist halt schon echt merklich schlechter als der Vorgänger


 Eigentlich ist es zu 90% gleich wie der Vorgänger. D.h. das Spielprinzip hat sich vielleicht etwas abgenutzt, aber es macht mir im Co-op immer noch Spaß. Alleine wird das natürlich sehr schnell langweilig....


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2013)

Blitzaktionen bis 19 Uhr:
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes für 9,99€
Trine 2 Complete Story für 3,39€
Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 für 10,19€
Mass Effect 2 für 5,99€

Wahl der Community:
Left 4 Dead 2 für 4,99€

Zur Abstimmung stehen jetzt:
- Monaco für 7€
- Natural Selection 2 für 5,75€
- FEZ für 5€


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

PES 2013 für 10€! Wer Fußball mag und PES noch nicht hat, sollte hier zuschlagen. Mit PESEdit ist PES Fifa in fast jedem Punkt überlegen.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juli 2013)

Weckt mich wenn es 3D Gay Sex Villa im Angebot gibt!


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Weckt mich wenn es 3D Gay Sex Villa im Angebot gibt!


 
Hat das Spiel Co-op?


----------



## Exar-K (15. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Weckt mich wenn es 3D Gay Sex Villa im Angebot gibt!


 Ich hab nie verstanden warum manche ihr Privatleben unbedingt in einem Spiel nochmal erleben wollen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Weckt mich wenn es 3D Gay Sex Villa im Angebot gibt!


 
die puritaner von valve lassen ja nicht mal hetero-erotik-spielchen zu.
von daher würd ich da nicht drauf warten...


----------



## stawacz (15. Juli 2013)

bin mal wieder schwach geworden,,diesmal bei max pain 3 für 7,49


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2013)

*Steam Sommeraktion 2013 (5.Tag)*
Reus 4,99€
Max Payne 3 7,99€
Killing Floor 3,59€
Terraria 2,49€
Wargame: Airland Battle 19,99€
Castle Crashers 2,99€
Dust: An Elysian Tail 6,99€
Dishonored 10,19€
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion 9,24€
Dawn of War II: Retribution 4,99€

Blitzangebote:
Knights of the Old Republic 2 3,39€
Orgain Trail: Director's Cut  1,24€
Bioshock Infinite 24,99€
Mirror's Edge 2,99€

Wahl der Community:
Natural Selection 2 für 5,74€

Zur Abstimmung stehen:
Metro Last Light 30€
Deus Ex Human Revolution 2,85€
Assassin's Creed 3 18€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2013)

Hoffe "Deus Ex" wird gewählt. Für 3 Euro würde ich sofort zugreifen.


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hoffe "Deus Ex" wird gewählt. Für 3 Euro würde ich sofort zugreifen.


 Bei dem Spiel hättest du auch für 30€ zugreifen können.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juli 2013)

Blitzangebote:
Fear 3 für 4,99€
Crusader Kings II 9,99€
Primal Carnage 4,75€
(das 4. ist Unreal Tournament 2004, aus deutschland nicht zu sehen)


Wahl der Community:
Deus Ex: Human Revolution 2,84€

Zur Abstimmung stehen jetzt:
Farming Simulator -66% 8,50€
Euro Truck Simulator -75% 7,50€
Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum -75% 4,75€


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bei dem Spiel hättest du auch für 30€ zugreifen können.....


 
ich hab 15€ für die gesammt Kollektion gezahlt und die war jeden Cent wert 
So sehr das ich mir letzt noch den Soundtrack gekauft habe

btw. Fleißig für den LWS abstimmen


----------



## LordCrash (16. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> btw. Fleißig für den LWS abstimmen


 IIIIIII, nie im Leben.....

Ich hab für Rollercoaster 3 gestimmt, obwohl ich das im Steam-Sale schon gekauft habe.......


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2013)

kennt jemand planets under attack?

Save 80% on Planets Under Attack on Steam


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Juli 2013)

sieht......grell aus


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> IIIIIII, nie im Leben.....
> 
> Ich hab für Rollercoaster 3 gestimmt, obwohl ich das im Steam-Sale schon gekauft habe.......


 
ich glaube nur der LWS ist besser als RC3 
schade das 1 und 2 nicht dabei sind


----------



## LordCrash (16. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube nur der LWS ist besser als RC3
> schade das 1 und 2 nicht dabei sind


 
Nie im Leben, mein Freund, nie im Leben..... 

Ich kann ja vieles nachvollziehen, aber nicht, wie einem sowas wie LWS und Co. überhaupt gefallen kann. Das übersteigt meinen Horizont, das gebe ich offiziell zu.....


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nie im Leben, mein Freund, nie im Leben.....
> 
> Ich kann ja vieles nachvollziehen, aber nicht, wie einem sowas wie LWS und Co. überhaupt gefallen kann. Das übersteigt meinen Horizont, das gebe ich offiziell zu.....


 
naja, der größte Punkt daran ist halt, das man Pause oder beenden drücken kann oder Bier oder Wein dabei trinken kann
es ist halt wie früher mit Modellautos spielen, nur besser, wo die Fantasie nicht durch die Limitationen der Realität gebremmst werden


----------



## Exar-K (16. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> oder Bier oder Wein dabei trinken kann


 Der Bauer auf seinem Trecker macht das nicht anders.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Der Bauer auf seinem Trecker macht das nicht anders.


 
ja, aber nicht der Lokführer oder Trucker


----------



## LordCrash (16. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, der größte Punkt daran ist halt, das man Pause oder beenden drücken kann oder Bier oder Wein dabei trinken kann
> es ist halt wie früher mit Modellautos spielen, nur besser, wo die Fantasie nicht durch die Limitationen der Realität gebremmst werden


 Ach, ich war eher so da Playmobil Kind..... Western-Action mit großen Indianer vs. Cowboy und Kavallerie Schlachten und so.....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Juli 2013)

Naja zu LWS fällt mir ja nur das hier ein:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBF6goQutzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (16. Juli 2013)

Ja, endlich gibt es Skyrim umsonst! Alle abstimmen, los.....   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja, endlich gibt es Skyrim umsonst! Alle abstimmen, los.....


 
krass, dann hat skyrim ja vorher gar keine 100% gekostet.


----------



## stawacz (16. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja, endlich gibt es Skyrim umsonst! Alle abstimmen, los.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

erledigt


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. Juli 2013)

Der Fehler kam in den letzten Tagen schon häufig vor. Keine Angst, das wird noch gefixt. Vielleicht will Valve auch nur die Abstimmung beeinflussen. Klappt.


----------



## stawacz (16. Juli 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Der Fehler kam in den letzten Tagen schon häufig vor. Keine Angst, das wird noch gefixt. Vielleicht will Valve auch nur die Abstimmung beeinflussen. Klappt.


 verdammt,,,hätt sonst ne runde skyrim für alle geschmissen


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juli 2013)

*Steam Sommeraktion 6.Tag

*Tagesangebote
Mark of the Ninja 3,74€
Alan Wake 2,79€
DMC - Devil May Cry 19,99€
Rising Storm 8,99€
The Secret World 14,99€
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition 10,49€
Sleeping Dogs 6,24€
Orcs Must Die 2 3,74€
System Shock 2 2,49€

Blitzangebote bis 3 Uhr:
Amnesia 2,99€
Serious Sam 3 3,99€
Scribblenauts Unlimited 4,74€
Assassins Creed III 17,99€

Wahl der Community:
Skyrim - Legendary Edition 23,99€

Zur Abstimmung stehen jetzt:
Civilization 5 -75% 7,50€
Sim City 4 -70% 3€
Age of Empires 2 HD Edition -50% 9,50€


----------



## stawacz (16. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam Sommeraktion 6.Tag
> 
> *Tagesangebote
> Mark of the Ninja 3,74€
> ...


 und wieder schwach geworden,,diesmal bei alan wake^^

civilization kann ich auch empfehlen,,is auch ziemlich gut bisher


----------



## golani79 (16. Juli 2013)

Bisher hab ich nur die DLC´s zu Skyrim gekauft - und die hab ich nicht bei Steam gekauft


----------



## svd (16. Juli 2013)

Auf Amazon gibt's momentan auch die "Assassin's Creed Anthology" für knappe 45€.
Diese umfasst "Assassin's Creed 1", die "Ezio Trilogie", "Assassin's Creed 3", nebst DLC, bzw. Season Pass im Falle von AC3.
Wer auf physikalische Datenträger steht (Ich, ich!) und höchstens schon zwei der Spiele hat (Mist, mist!) kann hier ein nettes Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## stawacz (17. Juli 2013)

im moment gibts sleeping dogs bei steam für 6,70 etwa,,,für den preis ,schlagt zu,,,hatte mir damals richtig gut gefallen


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Juli 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> im moment gibts sleeping dogs bei steam für 6,70 etwa,,,für den preis ,schlagt zu,,,hatte mir damals richtig gut gefallen


 
würde mich interessieren, aber...too much to play
Das landet aber wie Torchlight auf meiner Einkaufsliste für den nächsten Sale 

Zu Assassin's Creed: Diese Anthology ist wirklich ein gutes Angebot, vor allem da ich noch keinen Teil besitze und das wirklich verlockend wäre diese Reihe mal nachzuholen (hab nur damals den ersten ein bisschen auf der PS3 von 'nem Freund gezockt).
In Sachen Retail wird davor aber wohl die Skyrim Legendary Edition und Rome 2: Total War gekauft.

btw: Warum bekommt die Konsolen-Version eine, den Bildern nach zu urteilen, spezielle Verpackung und die PC-Version ein simples DVD-Case?


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2013)

Blitzaktionen bis 11 Uhr:
Mars War Logs für 9,99€
Aliens Colonial Marines für 12,49€
F1 2012 7,49€
Dragon Age Ultimate Edition 8,99€

Wahl der Community:
Civilization V  7,49€

Jetzt kann abgestimmt werden für:
Forge -75% 4,75€
Primordia -75% 2,50€
Surgeon Simulator -66% 3,40€


----------



## Briareos (17. Juli 2013)

Komisch, diesmal kann man nur zwischen zwei Titel wählen:

The Walking Dead (Telltale)
TiAo Van Hellsing


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Komisch, diesmal kann man nur zwischen zwei Titel wählen:
> 
> The Walking Dead (Telltale)
> TiAo Van Hellsing


 
naja
komisch, den dritten Titel wird es bei uns halt wieder so nicht geben


----------



## golani79 (17. Juli 2013)

Hab in AT auch nur die 2 Titel zur Auswahl.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> komisch, den dritten Titel wird es bei uns halt wieder so nicht geben


 
Richtig, d.h. dass der dritte Titel in Deutschland indiziert ist. 

Edit: Scheinbar kann man auch in den USA nur aus zwei Titeln wählen, seltsam.....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Richtig, d.h. dass der dritte Titel in Deutschland indiziert ist.
> 
> Edit: Scheinbar kann man auch in den USA nur aus zwei Titeln wählen, seltsam.....


 
Neeeiiin! Valve gehen die Ideen aus.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Juli 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Neeeiiin! Valve gehen die Ideen aus.


 
War doch vorher schon so.....2/3 aller Titel, die man bisher wählen konnte, wurden vorher schon im Sale zum gleichen Preis angeboten. Irgendwie sinnlos, das Ganze.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2013)

*Steam Sommeraktion (7.Tag)*
GTA 4 4,99€
Deus Ex Human Revolution 2,84€
Dark Souls 7,49€
Mount & Blad with fire and Sword 2,49€
Ace of Spades 1,99€
Evoland 4,99€
Fallen Enchantress Legendary Heroes 12,57€
Batman Arkham City Goty 7,49€
Tropic 4 Steam Special Edition 5,99€

Blitzangebote bis 3 Uhr:
Lego Herr der Ringe 7,49€
Left 4 Dead 2 4,99€
War of the Roses Kingmaker 4,99€
Gunpoint 5,99€

Wahl der Community:
The Walking Dead 6,24€

Zur Abstimmung stehen:
Bastion -85% 2,10€
Awesomenauts -66% 3,40€
Strike Suit Zero -66% 6,46€


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2013)

Blitzangebote bis 11 Uhr:
Rage 4,99€
FEZ 4,99€
Anno 2070 14,99€
Saints Row the third 4,99€

Wahl der Community:
Bastion 2,09€

Zur Auswahl stehen jetzt:
Marvel Heroes -50% 40€
Star Trek Online -50% 12,50€
Warframe -75% 9,25€

Was ist denn das bitte für eine Auswahl? Alle 3 sind Starter-Pakete für Free-2-Play Spiele


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

Das Tagesangebot ist übrigens Dead Island Riptide für 20$


----------



## Briareos (18. Juli 2013)

Wenn hier jemand Mount & BLade kennt/spielt:

Wie sieht das denn mit den Erweiterungen aus? Die sind ja selbstständig, also ohne das erste, ursprüngliche Spiel lauffähig. Sind die aber komplett eigenständig oder erweitern/ergänzen sie, so vorhanden, das Originalspiel?

Ich bin nämlich gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir das Packet hole oder doch nur die Fire&Sword Erweiterung.

Edit: Hab jetzt nochmal genauer nachgelesen, so wie ich das verstehe ist "Mount & Blade: With Fire & Sword" das dritte Spiel der M&B-Reihe, oder? Wenn ja, würde ich mir nur diesen Teil holen.

Wieso können die nicht wie alle anderen auch einfach Zahlen in den Titel nehmen? Man wird ja ganz wuschig bei sowas ...


----------



## golani79 (18. Juli 2013)

M&B, M&B Warband und M&B With Fire and Sword sind alle eigenständig.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2013)

Frag mal die Motte, die spielt das


----------



## golani79 (18. Juli 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> M&B, M&B Warband und M&B With Fire and Sword sind alle eigenständig.


 


Enisra schrieb:


> Frag mal die Motte, die spielt das


 
Beantwortet die Frage doch oder nicht?


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Beantwortet die Frage doch oder nicht?


 
ja, aber als ich den Tab aufgemacht habe, stand das noch nicht da


----------



## Briareos (18. Juli 2013)

Danke golani.

Und natürlich auch danke Enisra.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2013)

Blitzangebote bis 19 Uhr:
Antichamber 6,45€
The Witcher 2 4,99€
Dirt 3 4,99€
Cities in Motion 2 6,79€

Wahl der Community:
Warframe Starter Pack 9,24€

Zur Auswahl stehen:
Crusader Kings 2 -75% 10€
Risen 2 -75% 5€
Expetitions: Conquistator -75% 5€


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Juli 2013)

Hab mir heut *Rage *um 5€ gegönnt 
Mal schauen wie lang ich für die 18GB brauch mit meiner 3MB-Leitung 

Im Moment gibts ja auch* Assassin's Creed 2* um 5€.
Lohnt sich das wenn man den ersten Teil nicht gespielt hat? - Laut diversen Tests war Teil 1 ja relativ repetitiv. Deswegen muß ich den nicht unbedingt haben.
Aber Teil 2 soll viel abwechslungsreicher sein.

Und wie siehts mit der *Performance *von *Assasins Creed 2* aus?
Würde es auf meinem Lappi mit Mobility HD 5650 in 1280x720 laufen? Und wenn ja --> in welchen Details
Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen.
Im Netz gibt diverse Videos bei denen es in 1366x768 mit max Details (ohne AA) halbwegs ruckelfrei läuft (30-40 FPS).
Kann das wer bestätigen?



* PS:*
Da Steam momentan bei mir eh nur mit durchschnittlich 100KByte/s lädt werd ich wohl noch etwas länger warten müssen bis Rage am Rechner ist  


*ADD*:
Werd mir wahrscheinlich auch *Deus Ex: Human Revolution - The Missing Link* gönnen. Um 1€ kann man nicht meckern.
Kann man seinen Charakter eigentlich am Anfang des Addons neu gestalten?
Oder wird automatisch der Spielstand verwendet in dem man beim Hauptspiel aufs Schiff kommt? Das wär eigentlich doof - denn da hab ich schon einen sehr hochgezüchteten Char!


----------



## stawacz (18. Juli 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Hab mir heut *Rage *um 5€ gegönnt
> Mal schauen wie lang ich für die 18GB brauch mit meiner 3MB-Leitung
> 
> Im Moment gibts ja auch* Assassin's Creed 2* um 5€.
> ...


 rage hab ich mir auch geholt,,macht n richtig schnuckeligen eindruck bisher  



ps:hat einer schon mal bei steam diese karten verkauft? wie lang mag das wohl dauern bis die weggehen,,wollt auch unbedingt deus ex haben,,aber bisher bin ich noch keine katen los geworden und meine paysafecard is alle


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ps:hat einer schon mal bei steam diese karten verkauft? wie lang mag das wohl dauern bis die weggehen,,wollt auch unbedingt deus ex haben,,aber bisher bin ich noch keine katen los geworden und meine paysafecard is alle


 
ich hab da mal Skyrim und den Fussballmanager verkauft
das hat gefühlt 13 Nanosekunden gedauert


----------



## stawacz (18. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hab da mal Skyrim und den Fussballmanager verkauft
> das hat gefühlt 13 Nanosekunden gedauert


 hab da seit gestern 5-6 stk drin ,is aber bisher eher mäßig,der erfolg  ich glaub von civilisation,witcher2, und left4dead2


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2013)

ja gut, das sind auch "normale Karten", meine waren für das Sommerdings, aber das hat auch nur Sagenhafte 22 Cent insgesamt eingebracht


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Juli 2013)

Ich denke mal das muss sich erstmal herausstellen, wie viele Karten später im Umlauf sein werden und wie häufig eines von diesen Booster Packs vergeben wird, da man somit immer Karten im Nachschub hätte.

Ich denke mal mehr Geld macht man, wenn man diese "Errungenschaften", die aus einem kompletten Deck entstehen, verkauft.


----------



## stawacz (18. Juli 2013)

hab mich blos am durchschnittlichen verkaufspreis orientiert,,und hatte zwei die wohl um die 1,50 bringen^^  für deus ex hätts gereicht xd


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

Leute, bitte stimmt für Expeditions: Conquistador ab, das würde ich echt gerne noch haben, zumal zu dem Preis!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Juli 2013)

Leute, bitte stimmt für Expeditions: Conquistador Risen 2 ab, das würde ich echt gerne noch haben, zumal zu dem Preis!


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Leute, bitte stimmt für Expeditions: Conquistador Risen 2 ab, das würde ich echt gerne noch haben, zumal zu dem Preis!


 
Risen 2 gabs doch schon zu dem Preis, das ist nichts Besonderes......Expeditions Conquistador ist zum ersten Mal derart im Preis reduziert.... 

Bei Nuuvem hat es Anfang des Monats 3,50€ gekostet....


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Juli 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Leute, bitte stimmt für Expeditions: Conquistador Risen 2 ab, das würde ich echt gerne noch haben, zumal zu dem Preis!


 
Ich hab für Risen 2 heute Mittag abgestimmt


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab für Risen 2 heute Mittag abgestimmt


 
Dislike


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dislike


 
mimimi nee, sry hätt ich gesehn, dass hier so viele das andere wünschen hätt ich dafür abgestimmt (ich kauf mir sowieso keins von denen)

kommt ja aber bestimmt nochmal in den Daily Deals


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Juli 2013)

Kann es sein das die Preisangaben bei Steam im Moment etwas verrückt spielen 

Wenn man bei den Topsellern "unter 5€" einschränkt stehen bei 50% der Games Preise ÜBER 5€ - Alan Wake soll sogar 14€ kosten.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juli 2013)

Na toll, Risen 2 hat gewonnen....


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Juli 2013)

Mhhhh....


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2013)

*Steam Sommeraktion 2013 (8.Tag)*
Torchlight 2 für 4,74€
Magicka 2,79€
Sim City 4 2,99€
garry's mod 2,49€
Infestation 3,74€
Call of Duty MW 3 29,99€
Euro Truck Simulator 2 7,49€
X-Com 9,99€
Far Cry 3 17,99€
Van Helsing 7,49€

Blitzangebote bis 3 Uhr
Sang-Froid: Tales of Werewolves 4,75€
Port Royale 3 9,99€
Resident Evil 6 14,99€
The Binding of Isaac 1,24€

Wahl der Community
Risen 2 für 4,99€ und Gold Edition für 7,49€

Zur Auswahl stehen:
ArmA 2 -66% für 3,40€
CS GO -66% für 4,76€
Unreal Tournament 3 (wird nur im US Store angezeigt)


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2013)

Blitzangebote bis 11 Uhr:
Chivalry Medieval Warfare 5,74€
Borderlands 2 10,19€
Dungeon Defenders 1,79€
Age of Empires 2 - HD Edition 9,49€

Wahl der Community:
CS GO für 4,75€

Zur Auswahl stehen:
Trine 2 Complete Story -80% 3,40€
Payday The Heist -75% 4,75€
Amnesia -80% 3€


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

Wer noch nicht genug Geld ausgegeben hat bei Steam, *Nuuvem *legt mit einer 2k Aktion nach und unterbietet damit sogar die Preise entsprechender Steam-Tagesdeals! Die Deals gelten noch unterschiedlich lange, von 38h bis zu vier Tagen....   



Bioshock Infinite (Steam) *17,90€ *BioShock Infinite na Nuuvem
Bioshock (Steam) *3,20€ *BioShock na Nuuvem
Bioshock 2 (Steam) *3,20€* BioShock 2 na Nuuvem
Civilization V (Steam) *3,60€* Sid Meier's Civilization® V na Nuuvem
Civilization V Gods and Kings (Steam) *8,20€* Sid Meier's Civilization® V: Gods & Kings na Nuuvem
Civilization V Brave New World (Steam) *16,10€* Sid Meier's Civilization® V: Brave New World na Nuuvem
Borderlands (Steam) *3,60€ *Borderlands: Game of the Year Edition na Nuuvem
Borderlands 2 Season Pass (Steam) *7,20€* Borderlands 2 Season Pass na Nuuvem
Mafia II (Steam) *8,20€ *Mafia II na Nuuvem
The Darkness II (Steam) *4,70€ *The Darkness II na Nuuvem
NBA 2k13 (Steam) *3,60€* NBA 2K13 na Nuuvem
Duke Nukum Forever (Steam) *2,90€* Duke Nukem Forever na Nuuvem


Civilization Package (Civ III Complete, Civ IV, Civ V) (Steam) *10,80€* Super Combos - Nuuvem
2k Package (Bioshock, Bioshock 2, Borderlands GOTY, Borderlands 2, Duke Nukem Forever, Mafia II, Civ IV, Civ V, Civ V Gods and Kings, Spec Ops: The Line, The Darkness II, XCOM Enemy Unknown) (Steam) *35,90€* Super Combos - Nuuvem
Wer da nicht zugreift, ist selbst schuld...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Juli 2013)

Na Super 

Gerade Rage fertig geladen.
Das Game crasht beim Starten.
Bin leider nicht der Einzige:
Launch Game > Rage Has Stopped working :: RAGE General Discussions

Werd mich zwar noch umschauen - aber die Lösungen die ich bis jetzt gefunden hab ("atioglxx.dl" ins Rage Verzeichnix, Triple Buffering für OpenGL deaktivieren) haben nix gebracht.


PS:
Natürlich sind meine Treiber aktuell und ich habs auch mit Standardtakt versucht


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wer da nicht zugreift, ist selbst schuld...


 
das ist ja wirklich kompletter irrsinn.

edit:

civ 5 und nba 2k13 gekauft.


----------



## Briareos (19. Juli 2013)

@EoL_Ruin
Komisch, ich habe RAGE schon eine ganze Weile und hab es gestern nochmal angeworfen, da ich für eins-fuffzig den DLC gekauft hatte. Läuft tadellos auf meinem System, welches zwar deutlich ältere Komponenten hat als deines, aber in der Zusammenstellung ähnlich ist.

Edit:
Versuchs mal damit ... http://www.nox.to/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=ashd2jc84606rlde9ilqhjgb11&topic=2614.msg12344#msg12344


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also CoH für 2€ ist wirklich ein Muss für jeden Strategie-Fan und selbst für Strategie-Muffel eine Überlegung wert....


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2013)

nja, aber CoH war schon auf der PCG-DVD


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, aber CoH war schon auf der PCG-DVD


 Mag sein, aber nicht jeder Leser des Portals ist gleichzeitig auch Abonnent


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, aber CoH war schon auf der PCG-DVD


 
wer coh noch nicht hat, gehört eh grün und blau geschlagen.


----------



## Exar-K (19. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> @EoL_Ruin
> Komisch, ich habe RAGE schon eine ganze Weile und hab es gestern nochmal angeworfen, da ich für eins-fuffzig den DLC gekauft hatte.


 Der Scorchers-DLC ist auch in meinen Warenkorb gewandert, allerdings ist es schon eine Weile her, seit ich Rage durchgespielt habe. Das Spiel ist längst deinstalliert und ich besitze auch keine Spielstände mehr davon.
Hast du eine Ahnung, wie man an das neue Material herankommt, bzw. wo es zu finden ist?
Auf jeden Fall habe ich keine Lust nochmal das Grundspiel durchspielen zu müssen.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist ja wirklich kompletter irrsinn.
> 
> edit:
> 
> civ 5 und nba 2k13 gekauft.


 
Na toll und ich hab erst vor kurzem 2k13 auf Steam gekauft für 7€ odee wie viel es auc gekostet hat.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber nicht jeder Leser des Portals ist gleichzeitig auch Abonnent


 
ja, aber ein gutes Zeichen das es eine Prima Idee ist sich das Heft mit DVD zu abonieren um solche Super Titel außerhalb eines Steamsales zu sichern
btw. ein Grund warum ich mir Supreme Commander nicht geholt habe, weil es das im nächsten heft gibt


----------



## Briareos (19. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Der Scorchers-DLC ist auch in meinen Warenkorb gewandert, allerdings ist es schon eine Weile her, seit ich Rage durchgespielt habe. Das Spiel ist längst deinstalliert und ich besitze auch keine Spielstände mehr davon.
> Hast du eine Ahnung, wie man an das neue Material herankommt, bzw. wo es zu finden ist?
> Auf jeden Fall habe ich keine Lust nochmal das Grundspiel durchspielen zu müssen.


 Ich hab Rage noch installiert und meinen letzten Spielstand geladen. (Ja, ich bin langsam beim durchspielen.)
Bei mir wurde direkt nach dem laden der DLC als neue aktive Quest angezeigt, also ohne das ich irgendetwas machen musste. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, war das bei dem DLC, der bei meiner Anarchy Edition dabei war (irgendwass mit Kanalisation) ähnlich.

Theoretisch sollte man die Quest also auch bei einem kompletten neuen Start sofort haben. Wie sich dann allerdings der Schwierigkeitsgrad verhält kann ich nicht sagen, ich hab den DLC noch nicht gespielt. Aber bei diesem AE-Kanalisations-Was-auch-immer-DLC sollte man erst rein, wenn man schon ordentlich ausgerüstet ist. Und da dieser rund 2 Jahre nach dem Hauptspiel erst erschien vermute ich mal ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad ähnlich hoch.

Edit:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rage-PC-205509/Tests/Test-The-Scorchers-Rage-1041088/
Fazit: Schwierigkeitsgrad hoch, kann aber jederzeit gespielt werden.


----------



## Exar-K (19. Juli 2013)

Da steht, man sollte zumindest Wellspring (die Hauptstadt afaik) schon erreicht haben.
Hat aber eine Weile gedauert, bis man da ankam. Das ist lästig. 
Dennoch danke für die Info.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Da steht, man sollte zumindest Wellspring (die Hauptstadt afaik) schon erreicht haben.
> Hat aber eine Weile gedauert, bis man da ankam. Das ist lästig.
> Dennoch danke für die Info.


 Lass dir halt irgendein Savegame geben oder lad dir eins runter.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Juli 2013)

Ich hab das Problem mit dem *Absturz *bei *Rage gelöst*.
Es lag am im Hintergrund laufenden *RadeonPro*.

Aber nun hab ich andere Probleme mit flackernden "Strichen" und fehlenden dynamischen Schatten:
[Rage] : Fehlende Schatten, flackernde Punkte


----------



## Briareos (19. Juli 2013)

@Eol
Ich hatte es im Steam-Thread geantwortet. Ich habe auch eine Sapphire-HD-Karte, wenn auch eine ältere als deine. Diese ist standardmässig etwas übertaktet. Und ich hatte solches "Texturenflackern" z.B. auch bei "The Witcher 1" und "Evoland". Wenn ich im Radeon-Treiber per "Overclocking" den Standard-Takt der Grafikkarte einstelle, haben bisher alle Spiele wieder sauber funktioniert. Vielleicht hilft es bei dir auch bei Rage.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

Das ist eigentlich auch der falsche Ort, um über technische Problem zu reden. Mach doch einfach einen neuen Thread im entsprechenden Forum auf, wenn du möchtest, dass andere User dir weiterhelfen, EoL_Ruin. 

Hier sollte es nur um Deals und Co. gehen, damit Leute diese schnell und einfach finden.


----------



## golani79 (19. Juli 2013)

Damn you deals!

Hab jetzt auch bei Infinite und NBA2k13 zugeschlagen ^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juli 2013)

Summer Sale bei Gamers Gate

Indie-Weekend bei Green Man Gaming

Bei GG gibt es gerade Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl und Clear Sky für 2€. Ersteres habe ich schon. Von Clear Sky habe ich aus technischer Sicht mehr Schlechtes als Rechtes gelesen. Wie schaut es damit aus? Dennoch empfehlenswert? Inzwischen spielbar? Community-Patches? Oder einfach direkt Call of Pripyat?


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juli 2013)

Mit Complete Mod soll es wohl spielbar sein.


----------



## svd (19. Juli 2013)

Für die paar Euro kannst du Clear Sky schon spielen. Wenn du Mods magst, musst du auf jeden Fall den "Complete MOD" (gibt's auch für die anderen Stalker Teile) drüberbügeln.


----------



## golani79 (19. Juli 2013)

Habe Clear Sky in der Vanilla gespielt und hatte eigentlich keine allzugroßen Probleme damit.
An gröbere Bugs könnte ich mich jetzt gar nicht mehr erinnern - wenns was gab, dann warens eher kleinere Bugs, die aber nicht so schwer ins Gewicht gefallen sind.

Vielleicht hatte ich aber auch nur Glück.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2013)

hmpf, jetzt hab ich mich schon gefreut das die Strecken für den TS2k13 so Günstig sind
ist aber nur ein Anzeigebug


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. Juli 2013)

Meh, nur 50% auf Trials. Für den Preis ist das Ding doch geschätzt alle paar Wochen irgendwo im Angebot (und meistens ohne Steam).


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2013)

*Steam-Sommeraktion 9.Tag:*
Skyrim - Legendary Edition 23,99€
Grid 2 23,99€
Awesomenauts 3,39€
Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition 4,74€
Civilization V 7,49€
Eve Online 4,98€
Trials Evolution Gold Edition 9,99€
Monaco 6,94€
Train Simulator 2013 8,59€
Metro Last Light 29,99€

Blitzangebote bis 3 Uhr:
Portal 2 4,99€
Star Trek 7,49€
Rayman Origins 5,09€
Fable 3 4,74€

Wahl der Community:
Bully 2,49€

Zur Abstimmung stehen:
Retro City Rampage -80% 2,80€
Runner 2 -50% 7€
Super Meat Boy --75% 3,50€


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gute Nachrichten für alle, die noch mit dem Gedanken spielen sich XCOM Enemy Unknown, Civ 5 Gold Edition oder Borderlands 2 zu kaufen. In den kommenden Tagen werden täglich wechselnd die Spiele bei *Nuuvem *wie folgt angeboten (jetzt noch nicht!):



Borderlands 2 (Steam) *7,20€ *am Samstag
XCOM Enemy Unknown (Steam)* 6,50€ *am Sonntag
Civ 5 Gold Edition (Steam) *6,50€ *am Montag


Wollte euch nur schon mal vorab informiern, damit ihr nicht "zu viel" beim Steamsale bezahlt.....*  *

Ich werde euch natürlich noch mal Bescheid sagen, wenn die Angebote tatsächlich veröffentlicht werden. Bei den Tagen muss man noch die Zeitverschiebung zwischen Deutschland und Brasilien berücksichtigen, d.h. die Deals fangen immer erst ein paar Stunden nach unserer Zeit an......


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juli 2013)

Und es geht weiter....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreon (20. Juli 2013)

Wurden die Origin Angebote für unter 10 Euro schon genannt?
Z.B. Dragon Age 2 für 6 Euro
NFS Most Hot Pursuit für 6 Euro


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juli 2013)

*Nuuvem Tagesdeal*



Borderlands 2 (Steam) *7,20€ *Borderlands 2 na Nuuvem


Dazu gelten weiterhin die weiter oben von mir angesprochenen Weekend-Deals, z.B. auch für den Season Pass von Borderlands 2.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juli 2013)

Steamdeals 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreon (20. Juli 2013)

Gibts bei Nuuvem nen Steam Key oder ist das ne eigene Plattform?


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juli 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Gibts bei Nuuvem nen Steam Key oder ist das ne eigene Plattform?


 
Es gibt Keys für Steam, Origin, Uplay und einfache Downloadfiles für ältere Spiele ohne DRM/Plattformbindung.


----------



## tapferertoaser (20. Juli 2013)

Könntet ihr mal bitte für Battlefield Bad Company 2 stimmen. ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juli 2013)

*Steamaktion 10.Tag (wohl der vorletzte)

*Tagesangebote:
Prison Architect 17,15€
Starforge Alpha 9,49€
CS GO 4,75€
Knights of the Old Republic 2 3,39€
Assassins Creed 3 17,99€
Worms Revolution 3,49€
Omerta City of Gangsters 11,24€
Natural Selection 2 5,74€
Saints Row The Third 4,99€
Sonic All Stars Racing Transformed 6,24€

Blitzangebote bis 3 Uhr:
Zeno Clash 2 für 9,49€
The Pit 2,50€
Deadpool 33,49€
Strike Suit Zero 2,84€

Wahl der Community:
Chivalry Medieval Warfare 5,74€

Zur Abstimmung stehen:
Bad Company 2 -70% 9€
Just Cause 2 -80% 3€
Batman Arkham City Goty -75% 7,50€


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Juli 2013)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mal bitte für Battlefield Bad Company 2 stimmen. ?


 
Ich hab mit das Game vor nem halben Jahr geholt - und könnt mir deswegen in den Hintern beißen 

Ich liebe BF3 und hab schon mehr als 450 Stunden damit verbracht - aber *Bad Company 2* ist einfach nur 
Und zwar nur aus einem einzigen Grund --> die *total vermurkste Steuerung.*
Ich danke DICE auf Knien das sie die bei BF3 total umgekrempelt haben.

Leider kann man den Mist nicht mal weiterverkaufen


----------



## LordCrash (21. Juli 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich hab mit das Game vor nem halben Jahr geholt - und könnt mir deswegen in den Hintern beißen
> 
> Ich liebe BF3 und hab schon mehr als 450 Stunden damit verbracht - aber *Bad Company 2* ist einfach nur
> Und zwar nur aus einem einzigen Grund --> die *total vermurkste Steuerung.*
> ...


 
Also ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Steuerung. Klassische Shooter M+T Steuerung, kann man doch kaum was falsch machen.....


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Steuerung. Klassische Shooter M+T Steuerung, kann man doch kaum was falsch machen.....


 
Ja, das wundert mich auch. Also ich hab in BC2 an die 100h verbracht und fand es sehr kurzweilig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2013)

Blitzangebote bis 11 Uhr:
Final Fantasy VII 8,70€
Payday The Heist 4,74€
Transformers Fall of Cybertron 16,99€

Wahl der Community
Just Cause 2,99€

Zur Abstimmung:
FTL -75% 2,50€
Recettear -80% 3€
Hotline Miami -75% 2,13€


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ja, das wundert mich auch. Also ich hab in BC2 an die 100h verbracht und fand es sehr kurzweilig.


 
Das Spiel "ans sich" ist phantastisch - aber im Gegensatz zu BF3 ist die Steuerung erstens viel zu schwammig und zweitens:
*Man kann nicht seitlich laufen wenn man rennt* .
Ich weiß nicht wie viele male ich deswegen schon draufgegangen bin.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Juli 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Das Spiel "ans sich" ist phantastisch - aber im Gegensatz zu BF3 ist die Steuerung erstens viel zu schwammig und zweitens:
> *Man kann nicht seitlich laufen wenn man rennt* .
> Ich weiß nicht wie viele male ich deswegen schon draufgegangen bin.


 
Man kann auch im echten Leben kaum seitlich laufen, wenn man rennt, schon gar nicht mit einer Waffe in der Hand und schießend.....


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Man kann auch im echten Leben kaum seitlich laufen, wenn man rennt, schon gar nicht mit einer Waffe in der Hand und schießend.....


 
naja, aber es ist schon bizarr wenn aufeinmal ein Punkt in einem Meer aus unrealismus plötzlich wie in Echt ist


----------



## LordCrash (21. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, aber es ist schon bizarr wenn aufeinmal ein Punkt in einem Meer aus unrealismus plötzlich wie in Echt ist


 Naja, man gewöhnt sich daran....


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2013)

*Steam-Sommeraktion 11.Tag (letzter Tag)*
Borderlands 2 10,19€
Tomb Raider 12,49€
Bioshock Infinite 24,99€
Kerbal Space Program 13,19€
Dishonored 10,19€
Torchlight 2 4,74€
The Walking Dead 6,24€
Civilization 5 7,49€
Skyrim Legendary  Edition 23,99€
Chivalry Medieval Warfare 5,74€

Blitzangebote bis 3 Uhr:
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition 4,99€
The Cave 4,75€
GTA 4 4,99€

Wahl der Community:
Dragon's Lair 4,99€

Zur Abstimmung stehen:
Alan Wake -75% 7€
Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon -40% 9€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit -70% 6€


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juli 2013)

Blitzangebote bis 11 Uhr:
Just Cause 2 2,99€
Sanctum 2 6,99€
Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion 9,24€
ArmA 2 6,69€

Wahl der Community:
Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon 8,99€

Zur Auswahl stehen:
Darksiders 2 - 75% 12,50€
Call of Juarez Gunslinger -33% 10,05€
Rage -75% 5€


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

*Nuuvem Tagesdeal* (noch 10 Stunden)



XCOM Enemy Unknown (Steam) *6,40€* XCOM Enemy Unknown na Nuuvem


Dazu gelten weiterhin die weiter oben von mir angesprochenen Weekend-Deals.


----------



## Briareos (23. Juli 2013)

Da ich nicht weiß wo ich es sonst unterbringen soll, "missbrauch" ich mal diesen Thread.

Ich habe einen Steam-Gutschein "-50% auf den Landwirtschaftssimulator" zu verschenken, da ich ihn selber nicht nutzen werde. Wenn jemand Interesse hat und mir vorher noch erklärt wie man in Steam handeln kann (entweder bin ich blind, zu blöd oder zu alt dafür), kann er mir gerne hier oder in Steam (Klick) eine Nachricht schreiben.

Das Teil ist gültig bis 29. Juni 2013.


----------



## Kreon (23. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Steam-Gutschein "-50% auf den Landwirtschaftssimulator" zu verschenken


 
Da musst du schon noch was drauf legen, dass das jemand annimmt  .. duck und weg 


> Das Teil ist gültig bis 29. Juni 2013.



Und ne Zeitmaschine mit dazu


----------



## LordCrash (23. Juli 2013)

*Nuuvem Tagesdeal* (noch 1:30 Stunden.....)




Civilization V Gold Edition (Steam) *6,40€* Civilization V Gold Edition na Nuuvem



Dazu gelten weiterhin die weiter oben von mir angesprochenen Weekend-Deals.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

*Humble Weekly** Sale*



Gratuitous Space Battles
Gratuitous Tank Battles
Kudos 2
Democracy 2
Humble Weekly Sale: Positech Games (pay what you want and help charity)


Und natürlich gilt wie immer: die Höhe des Kaufbetrags kann man selbst bestimmen!


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

*IndieRoyale Bundle*




 Dead Pixels                     for: steam, windows, desura
 Chester                     for: windows, desura, greenlight
 Antipole                     for: windows, desura
 LaserCat                     for: windows, desura
 

 Smooth Operators: Call Center Chaos                     for: windows, desura, greenlight
 Little Racers STREET                     for: windows, desura, greenlight
 SpyLeaks                     for: windows, desura, greenlight
 Orbitron: Revolution


Indie Gamer Chick Bundle - Indie Royale

aktueller Mindestpreis: *3,34€*


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2013)

Wochenend-Aktionen auf Steam:

Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 für 5,99€ und 70% auf Command & Conquer Titel
Darksiders 2 für 9,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wochenend-Aktionen auf Steam:
> 
> Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 für 5,99€ und 70% auf Command & Conquer Titel
> Darksiders 2 für 9,99€


 Meine auch den ersten Darksiders für ein paar Kröten gesehen zu haben...


----------



## noxious (27. Juli 2013)

Gerade die PCG aus dem Briefkasten gefischt und auf der DVD ist:
Ann0 17o1

Das wird seit Ewigkeiten das erste Mal sein, dass ich die DVD wieder auspacke


----------



## TrinityBlade (27. Juli 2013)

Gameliebe.com:
Bulletstorm -> 5€ (weiß leider gerade nicht, ob uncut)
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning -> 5€

Greenmangaming.com:
Massive Savings on Square Enix Titles


----------



## LordCrash (28. Juli 2013)

*Bundle Stars: Masters of Strategy Bundle*


Tropico 3
Earth 2160
Patrician IV
Jagged Alliance 2 Wildfire
Restaurant Empire 2
Kostenpunkt (alles Steam):* 2,71€*

Bundle Stars - Home

5% davon gehen an wohltätige Zwecke.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juli 2013)

*WOW, Leute, Humble hat ein Wahnsinns-Deal am Start diese Woche*! 

Zahle mehr als 1$:


Saints Row: The Third         
Saints Row 2         
Risen 2: Dark Waters         
Sacred 2 Gold         
Zahle 4,61$ oder mehr:


 Dead Island GOTY         
 SR3 Full Package (SR3 DLC!)         
Zahle 25$ oder mehr:


                      Dead Island Riptide         


Humble Deep Silver Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)


Kleine Info noch: für die Aktivierung von Dead Island (und evtl. auch Saints Row 2+3) auf Steam braucht man einen VPN, z.B. den kostenlosen Spotflux.


----------



## golani79 (30. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *WOW, Leute, Humble hat ein Wahnsinns-Deal am Start diese Woche*!
> 
> Zahle mehr als 1$:
> 
> ...


 
holy fucknuts oO
Hätte ich das Zeug, das mich interessiert noch nicht, würd ich sofort zuschlagen!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Kleine Info noch: für die Aktivierung von Dead Island (und evtl. auch Saints Row 2+3) auf Steam braucht man einen VPN, z.B. den kostenlosen Spotflux.


 
VPN ist gar nicht notwendig, Spiele lassen sich einwandfrei ohne aktivieren und sind dennoch uncut


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2013)

Das ist echt ein Wahnsinns-Angebot. Schade, dass ich bis auf Riptide schon alles habe.


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist echt ein Wahnsinns-Angebot. Schade, dass ich bis auf Riptide schon alles habe.


 
Tja, dafür konnte ich kräftig zuschlagen  Ich besitze noch keinen der Titel und hab bis auf Riptide mir alles gekauft für läppische 3,60€


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Juli 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Frozen Synapse für 4,59€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Rising Storm für 8,99€
Red Orchestra Franchise Pack für 13,74€
Tripwire Interactive Bundle für 22,49€
Zeno Clash für 1,99€
Zeno Clash 2 für 7,59€
*
McGame:*
"Late Night Gaming" bis morgen früh um 10 Uhr:
Late Night Shopping bei McGame

Race Driver Grid 2 für 24,95€
Spellforce Complete Pack für 8,95€
Magicka Collection für 5,95€
Might & Magic VI Shades of Darkness für 19,95€
Black Mirror für 2,39€

Tagesangebot:
Unstoppable Gorg für 3,95€

*Gameware.at*
Grand Ages Rome Gold für 1,50€


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

*Nuuvem*


Saints Row 4 Vorbestellung (Steam, uncut) *25,62€* Saints Row IV na Nuuvem
Lost Planet 3 Vorbestellung (Steam, uncut) *23,91€* Lost Planet 3 na Nuuvem
Europa Universalis IV Vorbestellung (Steam) *23,91€* Europa Universalis IV na Nuuvem
Citadels (Steam, für Schmerzfreie... ) *20,50€* Citadels na Nuuvem
Realms of Arkania: Blade of Destiny (Steam, für Schmerzfreie... ) *13,67€* Realms of Arkania: Blade of Destiny na Nuuvem


Und noch mal dem Anlass der Ankündigung und dem Release entsprechend:


Bishock Infinite Season Pass (Steam) *11,27€* BioShock Infinite Season Pass na Nuuvem


----------



## Lukecheater (1. August 2013)

Was hat es eigentlich mit diesem Season Pass auf sich? Das frag ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit bei Borderlands 2, wenn Werbung dafür  in Steam kommt...


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit diesem Season Pass auf sich? Das frag ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit bei Borderlands 2, wenn Werbung dafür  in Steam kommt...


 
Season Pass = einmalige Vorbestellung von mehreren DLCs, die fest geplant sind zu einem günstigeren Preis, als wenn man sich jedes einzeln kauft, sprich ein "DLC-Pack" 


Bei Bioshock Infinite besteht der Season Pass aus dem gestern erschienenen Clash in the Clouds Arena-DLC und den beiden kommenden Story DLCs Burial at Sea Episode 1+2....

Bei Borderlands 2 bestand der Season Pass aus den ersten vier Story-DLCs (bis Tiny Tinas Assault) und einem Levelerhöhungs-DLC


----------



## Lukecheater (1. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Season Pass = einmalige Vorbestellung von mehreren DLCs, die fest geplant sind zu einem günstigeren Preis, als wenn man sich jedes einzeln kauft, sprich ein "DLC-Pack"
> 
> 
> Bei Bioshock Infinite besteht der Season Pass aus dem gestern erschienenen Clash in the Clouds Arena-DLC und den beiden kommenden Story DLCs Burial at Sea Episode 1+2....
> ...


 
ah okay. Für mich hat sich das Ding immer so angehört als müsse man immer diesen Pass kaufen um spielen zu können...naja ein weiteres Mysterium gelöst


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> ah okay. Für mich hat sich das Ding immer so angehört als müsse man immer diesen Pass kaufen um spielen zu können...naja ein weiteres Mysterium gelöst


 
Nein, das war der unlängst eingestellte *Online-Pass* von EA, den man brauchte, um online spielen zu können (z.B. BF 3).....


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Papo & Yo für 3,24€ und mit Soundtrack für 3,87€

Außerdem ist Quakecon-Wochenende auf Steam:
Alle ID- und Bethesda-Titel um 25% reduziert und pro Tag auch ein paar um 75%: QuakeCon Day 1

Heute 75% reduziert:
Rage für 4,99€
Rage The Scorchers für 1,24€
Doom 3 BFG Edition 7,49€
Commander Keen 1,24€

Ob auch Quake-Titel dabei sind, sieht man aus Deutschland leider nicht


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

Sleeping Dogs ist auch 75% reduziert auf Steam dieses Wochenende: Save 75% on Sleeping Dogs on Steam


----------



## Briareos (2. August 2013)

Manchmal sind die Angebote von Steam aber wirklich gut ...

Ich könnt mich fast ärgern für mein Commander-Keen-Pack ... ich glaub ... 1,99€ ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## LordCrash (2. August 2013)

* GreenManGaming

Rockstar August Event Begins *

We've got a ton of great Rockstar deals going live this weekend. I think I'll be doing some _sleuthing_ myself. These deals are all available until 1500 UTC August 5th:


*Bully: Scholarship Edition* at 75% off
*Grand Theft Auto III* at 75% off
*Grand Theft Auto IV* at 60% off
*Grand Theft Auto: Vice City* at 75% off
*Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City* at 60% off
*L.A. Noire* at 75% off
*Manhunt* at 75% off
*Max Payne* at 75% off
*Max Payne II* at 75% off
*Max Payne Complete Bundle* at 80% off
 
 We've got other deals available too, so don't forget to check them out and share them around (I mean, *everyone* should play The Walking Dead):


*Darksiders 2 & Season Pass* at 75% off
*Aliens: Colonial Marines & Season Pass* at 80% off (This one ends at 1500 UTC *August 4th*!)
*Aliens: Colonial Marines Season Pass* at 70% off
*The Walking Dead & 400 Days DLC Pack* at 50% off
*Sniper Elite V2 Bundle* at 50% off
*GRID 2* at 40% off
*Worms Revolution & Season Pass* at 75% off
*EVE Online: Amarr Explorer* at 75% off


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...]


 
Sag mal, bist du Angestellter beim grünen Mann?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. August 2013)

*Steam:* 

*Fallout Tag* 
Save 75% on Fallout: New Vegas on Steam *4,99€*
Save 75% on Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition on Steam *4,99€*
sowie 75% auf alle DLCs


----------



## LordCrash (2. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Sag mal, bist du Angestellter beim grünen Mann?


 
Nope, ich bin nur gut informiert.... 

Edit: Und ich hab die Quellenangabe vergessen, sorry..... 

http://blog.playfire.com/2013/08/rockstar-august-event-begins.html


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. August 2013)

*Steam - The Elder Scrolls Tag*

Save 40% on The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition on Steam *23,99€*
Save 75% on The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion® Game of the Year Edition Deluxe on Steam *6,24€*
Save 75% on The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind *4,99€*

sowie 50% Rabatt auf alle Skyrim-DLCs


----------



## Bonkic (3. August 2013)

bei crashs spezial-shop nuuvem gibts momentan *rage* für absurde ~ 3,30 euro. 

RAGE na Nuuvem​


----------



## LordCrash (4. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei crashs spezial-shop nuuvem gibts momentan *rage* für absurde ~ 3,30 euro.
> 
> RAGE na Nuuvem​


 
Schon wieder rum..... 

Dafür gibts bei *Nuuvem *gerade


Max Payne 1 (Steam) für *2,60€ *Max Payne na Nuuvem
Max Payne 2 (Steam) für *2,60€ *Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne na Nuuvem


Rome 2 Total War (Steam, Preorder) für ca. *27€* Total War™: ROME II na Nuuvem
Saints Row 4 (Steam, Preorder) für ca. *25€ *Saints Row IV na Nuuvem
The Bureau XCOM Declassified (Steam, Preorder) für ca. *22€* The Bureau: XCOM Declassified na Nuuvem


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *WOW, Leute, Humble hat ein Wahnsinns-Deal am Start diese Woche*!
> 
> Zahle mehr als 1$:
> 
> ...


 
So, es gibt Neuigkeiten. Es werden wohl (wie üblich bei HumbleBundle) bald noch weitere Spiele zum Deal dazustoßen. Alle, die den Deal schon gekauft haben, bekommen die Spiele in der Regel einfach so noch dazu. Neue Käufer müssen wieder über dem (neuen) Durchschnitt zahlen. 

Es handelt sich laut Steam-Datenbank um folgende Spiele (zumindest sehr wahrscheinlich, da die ersten beiden Teile des Bundles "Deep Silver Bundle A und B" hießen....):


Risen
Metro 2033
Sacred Citadels
Quelle: Deep Silver Bundle C · SubID: 29407 · Steam Database


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

*Steam Quakecon Dishonored Tag*

Dishonored und alle DLCs 66% im Preis reduziert QuakeCon Day 1

(gleich mal "The Knife of Dunwall" gekauft....)


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

*GOG.com is getting an update today! Learn about the new features and improvements.*

Today  some new features and improvement are coming your way on GOG.com. Our  web dev team did their best to improve your experience with our store  and implement some of the requested changes. The update also facilitates  a new kind of bundle deals, allowing you to save money when completing  game series in your collection. All of the new features and improvements  will be rolled out today. If you don't see something mentioned here  working for you yet, just wait a bit and check again in a couple of  hours. Let's go into some detail and sum up all the changes, shall we?

Let's start with the new sweet deals we've prepared for you. A while back we did a test run  of game series bundles that allowed for purchase of full series of  games at a reduced price. This will now be a permanent feature on  GOG.com. We've prepared over 80 such offers, so those of you who like to  see a complete set of your favorite games series in their virtual  shelves, can achieve that goal up to 57.89% cheaper (that would be the  case of Telltale's _Sam & Max_ series). If you already have a  game, or some games, featured in the bundle, you can always complete the  collection and get the remaining ones with a discount. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The  gamecard pages are getting an overhaul. The new version brings more  focus to the game's trailer, as we have those available in most cases  nowadays. As they say, an image is worth a thousand words, and a trailer  is a set of images displayed at ~29 frames per second. Then, we've  altered the way that screenshot thumbnails are presented, just to make  watching all the visual content for the game easier and more intuitive.  All this doesn't mean we're giving up on text! The "what's cool about  it" bullet points, as well as the description are still a prominent  feature of the design, now displayed side-by-side with the frame  informing you about other associated titles and deals.

Ever since  we introduced DLCs to GOG.com, the most popular comment from you guys  was: "make them display relative to their main game, not as a separate  product". That was our intention from the start, but it took some time  to whip-up such a system. Today, we're happy to say it's ready. The DLCs  will no longer display as separate boxes in your collections. They'll  be merged and folded out from the main game box. Similarly, in the  catalog, if a game offers DLC it will be all linked together, and the  downloadable content will be also enumerated in the appropriate  gamecard. All downloadable content items will be listed with a "DLC:"  prefix in GOG.com catalog, to avoid any confusion. Entering a game's  title in the search engine will display all the available expansions as  well. This mechanics doesn't only focus on DLCs, but will also allow us  to support new types of gaming content, like episodic titles.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



We're  almost there, just two more things we'd like to point out. The catalog  search and sorting has been updated to work faster, so browsing our  offer should go a lot more smoothly now for you. And finally, a new  system of check-out notifications has been implemented, to inform you  about the system requirements of the games in your order. It will also  warn you, if you try to buy a DLC or an episode that requires a title  you don't have in your collection.

We hope you'll find that our  newest update improves your experience with GOG.com! Be on the lookout  for a special contest we'll be launching very soon, that will involve  you taking an in-depth tour of the new gamecard layout.


Quelle: News - Site Update: Game Series Discounts, DLC Sorting & More! - GOG.com


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

Für unsere Playstation Fans hier.... 

PS Plus August Preview: Hitman: Absolution Free for Members Tomorrow – PlayStation.Blog


----------



## svd (5. August 2013)

Ist das nicht so, dass dir diese Gratisspiele nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen, sobald du nicht mehr PS Plus Mitglied bist?
So richtig umsonst sind die ja somit nicht, da du ja entweder im Quartal 15€ (bzw. 50€ jährlich) abdrückst, um Zugriff auf diese Bibliothek (und etwaige Funktionen wie Speichern in der Wolke, etc.) zu erhalten.

Bin von PS Plus nicht sehr begeistert, die Zwangsbeglückung für den PS4 Mehrspielerpart für mich unmöglich. Ich kann mir höchstens eine Quartalsmitgliedschaft vorstellen, um bockige (DRM geschützte) Savegames zu sichern, falls die PS3 am Eingehen ist...


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ist das nicht so, dass dir diese Gratisspiele nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen, sobald du nicht mehr PS Plus Mitglied bist?


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, ehrlich gesagt.... 

Aber die Seite dreht sich ja nicht nur um die Gratisspiele (bzw. vorab per Zufallsabonnement bezahlten Spiele) von PS+ sondern z.B. auch den Rayman-Sale, der noch im August ansteht.


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

Neue Wochendeals auf Steam (bis 75% ) verfügbar: News - New Week Long Deals Available on Steam!


----------



## svd (5. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, ehrlich gesagt....
> 
> Aber die Seite dreht sich ja nicht nur um die Gratisspiele (bzw. vorab per Zufallsabonnement bezahlten Spiele) von PS+ sondern z.B. auch den Rayman-Sale, der noch im August ansteht.


 
Ach so. Rayman ist natürlich cool. 10€ kostet der gerade im PSN.

Apropos, wer eine PS3 und es noch nie () gespielt hat, "Beyond Good & Evil HD" (von Raymans Papa Michel Ancel) gibt's derzeit auch für ca. 5€. Wer das nicht in seiner Sammlung hat, soll sich bitte gleich sterilisieren lassen...

Die "ICO & Shadow of the Colossus HD Collection" gibt's für 12,50€. (Kostet ja in der Schachtel gut und gerne 30€, aus UK importiert nur etwas weniger.)


----------



## LordCrash (6. August 2013)

Fairway Solitaire GRATIS für IPhone und IPad (schreibe ich das gerade wirklich...?) 

Fairway Solitaire Teams Up with Penny Arcade + Free Codes! | Big Fish Blog

http://slickgiveaway.fairwaysolitaire.com/


----------



## svd (6. August 2013)

Mei, ab und zu nicht zu töten ist ja eine nette Abwechslung. Ich werd's mir mit Sicherheit ansehen.


----------



## golani79 (6. August 2013)

@Lord Crash
Du hast oben die .com Seite von PSN+ verlinkt - für den EU Raum gibts andere Spiele im August.
PlayStation Plus in August: Need For Speed: Most Wanted, Mafia II, more! – PlayStation.Blog.Europe

Wenn man kein PSN+ Mitglied mehr ist, hat man keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Titel - das stimmt.
Aber wenn du nach einer Pause wieder Mitglied werden solltest, befinden sich diese Titel immer noch auf deinem Account. Einzige Voraussetzung ist, dass man diese auch "kauft", wenn die verfügbar sind über PSN+.

50€ (im Monat ~4.20€ ... das is ne Schachtel Zigaretten oder ein Bier.) find ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so schlimm für ne Jahresmitgliedschaft, wenn ich mir anschau, was es monatlich so an Titeln gibt.


----------



## LordCrash (6. August 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Lord Crash
> Du hast oben die .com Seite von PSN+ verlinkt - für den EU Raum gibts andere Spiele im August.
> PlayStation Plus in August: Need For Speed: Most Wanted, Mafia II, more! – PlayStation.Blog.Europe
> 
> ...


 
Wusste ich nicht, sorry. Ist aber auch irgendwie seltsam, dass Leute in der EU andere Spiele bekommen wie US-Bürger...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So, es gibt Neuigkeiten. Es werden wohl (wie üblich bei HumbleBundle) bald noch weitere Spiele zum Deal dazustoßen. Alle, die den Deal schon gekauft haben, bekommen die Spiele in der Regel einfach so noch dazu. Neue Käufer müssen wieder über dem (neuen) Durchschnitt zahlen.
> 
> Es handelt sich laut Steam-Datenbank um folgende Spiele (zumindest sehr wahrscheinlich, da die ersten beiden Teile des Bundles "Deep Silver Bundle A und B" hießen....):
> 
> ...


 
Wie angekündigt jetzt verfügbar


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wie angekündigt jetzt verfügbar


 
komplett irre.
mehrere hundert stunden spielspass für, wenn man den mindesbetrag zahlt, um die 4 euro.
bekloppt.


----------



## Briareos (7. August 2013)

Ich hab jetzt zum ersten Mal was bei der bescheidenen Hummel gekauft, also verzeiht mir mein Unwissen ... aber wie gelangt man denn an dieses Deep Silver Bundle C?


----------



## Rabowke (7. August 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt zum ersten Mal was bei der bescheidenen Hummel gekauft, also verzeiht mir mein Unwissen ... aber wie gelangt man denn an dieses Deep Silver Bundle C?


 Beim THQ Bundle sind damals die neuen Spiele automatisch hinzugefügt worden. Beim Kauf des Humble hast du doch sicherlich eine E-Mail bekommen mit einem "unique link", den einfach anklicken und schon siehst du alle verfügbaren Spiele!


----------



## Briareos (7. August 2013)

Ah okay, danke. Das werd ich dann heute Abend zu Hause gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2013)

Die Heftvollversionen im August:

*PC Games 08/2013:*
Anno 1701

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Supreme Commander 2



*Gamestar 09/2013 (XL Ausgabe):*
Just Cause 
Sam & Max - Komplette Season One

*Computer Bild Spiele 09/2013 (Gold Edition):*
Dungeons: Game of the Year Edition
Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2011
Sam & Max: Season 3: Im Theater des Teufels (alle 5 Episoden)
Metro 2033 (Ab 18 Downloadspiel mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann u.a. dabei:


Spoiler



Risen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. August 2013)

Hab die CBS auch gesehen. Mir würde die Silber-Version mit Sam & Max reichen, hab bis jetzt nur Season 1 in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2013)

*Steam:
*Tagesaktion:
Audiosurf für 2,49€

Außerdem noch reduziert:  
Krater für 2,79€
Resident Evil Revelations für 19,99€
*
gog.com:*
Two Worlds 2 Epic Edition für 7,99€


----------



## LordCrash (8. August 2013)

*Nuuvem: Rockstar Tag/Woche* 
(Angebote unterschiedlich lange gültig)



GTA IV Complete Edition (Hauptspiel + Liberty City Stories) (Steam) *3,70€* Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition na Nuuvem
GTA IV (Steam) *2,40€ *Grand Theft Auto IV na Nuuvem
GTA San Andreas (Steam) *3,40€* Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas na Nuuvem
GTA III (Steam) *2,40€* Grand Theft Auto III na Nuuvem
Max Payne (Steam) *2,55€ *Max Payne na Nuuvem
Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne (Steam) *2,55€* Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne na Nuuvem
Midnight Club 2 (Steam)* 2,55€* Midnight Club 2 na Nuuvem
Manhunt (DRM-free)* 2,55€* Manhunt na Nuuvem
Bully Scholarship Edition (Steam) *3,40€* Bully Scholarship Edition na Nuuvem


Rockstar Bundle (Steam) *16,95€* Super Combos - Nuuvem
GTA IV Complete Edition
L.A. Noire
Max Payne 3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2013)

Gibt es für Manhunt keine Deutschland-Sperre ?


----------



## LordCrash (8. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gibt es für Manhunt keine Deutschland-Sperre ?


 Schon möglich, aber wen juckts?


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Schon möglich, aber wen juckts?


 
vor allem: wen juckt dieses spiel?


----------



## LordCrash (10. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Nuuvem: Rockstar Tag/Woche*
> (Angebote unterschiedlich lange gültig)
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt gibts auch noch


L.A. Noire (Steam) *2,70€* L.A. Noire na Nuuvem
L.A. Noire Complete Edition (Steam) *3,90€* L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition na Nuuvem


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2013)

Auf gog.com gibts den Team17 und Kalypso Mix und die Spiele dieser Firmen sind um 60% reduziert: GOG.com


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [*]L.A. Noire (Steam) *2,70€* L.A. Noire na Nuuvem


 
gekauft.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [*]L.A. Noire Complete Edition (Steam) *3,90€* L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition na Nuuvem
> [/LIST]


 
Gekauft. 

Habe mir vor Kurzem doch mal ein PayPal-Konto zulegen müssen. Also kann ich jetzt auch da shoppen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (11. August 2013)

The Bureau: XCOM Declassified hat jetzt bei Steam genug Vorbestellungen gesammelt, um alle Boni freizuschalten. Soll heissen, jetzt gibt es "Spec Ops: The Line" und die komplette XCOM Collection (inkl. XCOM: EU) gratis dazu.

Bei 22€ über Nuuvem lässt sich nicht meckern, wenn man an The Bureau interessiert ist.


----------



## LordCrash (11. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts auch noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Und jetzt kam noch dazu


Max Payne 3 (Steam, uncut) *6,20€* Max Payne 3 na Nuuvem


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2013)

Bei Steam gibt es alle "Earthworm Jims" in einem Bundle für 6,79€.

Save 66% on Earthworm Jim Collection on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei Steam gibt es alle "Earthworm Jims" in einem Bundle für 6,79€.
> 
> Save 66% on Earthworm Jim Collection on Steam


 
Jep, auch MDK 1, 2 und MDK2 HD gibt es im Angebot.


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

Wowo, wait.....erst Deep Silver und jetzt Origin? Massiver Sale Alarm.....   

*HUMBLE ORIGIN BUNDLE*

Bezahle mehr als 1$ für


         Dead Space™ (Steam oder Origin)
         Burnout™ Paradise:           The Ultimate Box (Steam oder Origin)
         Crysis® 2 Maximum Edition (Steam oder Origin)
         Mirror's Edge (Steam oder Origin)
Dead Space™ 3 (Origin)
Medal of Honor™ (Steam oder Origin)
Bezahle mehr als den Durchschnitt (aktuell 5,11$) für


         Battlefield 3™ (Origin)
         The Sims™ 3 + Starter Pack (Origin)
https://www.humblebundle.com/

* Ach ja, der Betrag geht komplett an Charities und/oder Humble. EA nimmt keinen Penny vom Kaufpreis! Das ist doch mal geil! *

Edit: Es wird noch besser: für alle Spiele, die auch auf Steam verkauft werden, bietet EA über das Bundle auch alternativ Steamkeys an (siehe Klammern oben). Das kann man dann im entsprechenden Link wählen, nachdem man das Bundle gekauft hat, da gibt es oben einen Reiter, wo man zwischen Originkeys und Steamkeys umschalten kann.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. August 2013)

*McGame:*
"Late Night Gaming" bis Morgen um 10 Uhr:

The Cave für 3,24€
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit für 2,95€
Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes für 5,95€
Schlag den Raab: Das 3.Spiel für 7,49€
Gothic 2 Gold Edition für 2,95€
*
gog.com*
Reus für 4,99$
Special Promo: Etherlords 1 & 2, S2 Silent Storm 50% off:
Etherlords 1 für 2,99$
Etherlords 2 für 2,99$
S2 Silent Storm Gold Edition für 4,99€

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Thief: Deadly Shadows für 2,24 und die Thief Collection mit allen Teilen für 4,74€


----------



## Exar-K (14. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> HUMBLE ORIGIN BUNDLE


 Hmm, dafür könnte ich mich vielleicht mit Origin sogar erweichen lassen, um Dead Space 3 zu spielen.
Den Rest aktiviere ich dann bei Steam.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. August 2013)

Sind das wieder Bundle-Keys oder sind die für jedes Spiel einzeln?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. August 2013)

Einzeln.


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Sind das wieder Bundle-Keys oder sind die für jedes Spiel einzeln?


 
Alles Einzelkeys. Und das geile dabei ist: es sind dopplete Keys für die Spiele, die sowohl auf Origin als auch auf Steam laufen, d.h. man bekommt einen Origin-Key UND einen Steam-Key....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. August 2013)

Danke 

Stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage ob es demnächst wieder zusätzliche Titel geben wird, so wie bei den vergangenen anderen Aktionen auch und ob man dann über dem Durchschittspreis zuschlagen müsste (Sims und Battlefield interessieren mich in dem Bundle nicht besonders)


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage ob es demnächst wieder zusätzliche Titel geben wird, so wie bei den vergangenen anderen Aktionen auch und ob man dann über dem Durchschittspreis zuschlagen müsste (Sims und Battlefield interessieren mich in dem Bundle nicht besonders)


 Naja, das Fehlen von Dead Space 2 ist zumindest auffälllig.....


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. August 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Gruselfaktor bei DS3 aus? Das Szenario interessiert mich schon, aber ich vertrage einfach keine Horrorspiele.


----------



## LordCrash (15. August 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Gruselfaktor bei DS3 aus? Das Szenario interessiert mich schon, aber ich vertrage einfach keine Horrorspiele.


 Weniger als bei Dead Space 1+2 und mehr auf Action getrimt, aber DS 3 hat immer noch einige Gruselmomente. Wenn man das also gar nicht verträgt, sollte man vlt. doch eher was anderes spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Gruselfaktor bei DS3 aus? Das Szenario interessiert mich schon, aber ich vertrage einfach keine Horrorspiele.


 Auch wenn der dritte Teil nicht der gleiche subtile Schocker ist wie der Erstling, die Grusel- und Schreckmomente sind nach wie vor nicht ohne. Anfangs war der Grusel viel subtiler, permanenter. Teil 3 baut da mehr auf Schocks, die quasi wie mit nem Vorschlag-Hammer kommen, was größtenteils auch durch die superbe Soundunterstützung verstärkt wird. Obwohl ich seit Teil 1 weiss was einen in Dead Space erwartet, ertappe ich mich immer wieder, dass mir die Pumpe manchmal bis zum Hals steigt und ich an vielen Stellen auch ordentlich zusammenzucke. 

Spieler mit schwachen Nerven sollten DS ohnehin meiden. Die würden aus Angst und Frust gar nicht weiterspielen.


----------



## svd (15. August 2013)

So ging's mir beim ersten Mal Dead Space 1 spielen. Die Atmosphäre war einfach spitze. Ich konnte das echt nur in 30min Sessions spielen, obwohl anfangs vergleichsweise wenig geschieht. Die Ungewissheit, die Anspannung, die großartige Soundkulisse...

Naja, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo das Spiel relativ vorhersehbar wird. Luftschacht mit Item davor? Hmja, da kommt gleich ein Monsterle.
Kleiner Raum, Lüftungsgitter an der Decke? Hmja, wird wohl gleich eine Quarantäneverriegelung geben... 
Und wenn der Plasmacutter ein wenig getunt worden ist, hast du auch gleich ein Stückle weniger Angst vor Widerstand. Der ist dann, bei "kleineren" Übeln quasi nicht mehr vorhanden, schneidet wie durch warme Butter, hehehe.

Was immer noch bleibt ist manchmal ein anfänglicher Anflug von Panik, falls die Gegner in Überzahl auftauchen, fiese Spezialmonster...

Ich kann Horrorspiele auch nicht leiden. Aber du musst Dead Space einfach spielen. Licht aus, Kopfhörer auf, Telefon aus. Wenn du vor dem Monitor leidest und fast einem Herztod erliegst, ssind das Momente, die du als Spieler nicht verpassen darfst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Was immer noch bleibt ist manchmal ein anfänglicher Anflug von Panik, falls die Gegner in Überzahl auftauchen, fiese Spezialmonster...


 Vor allem der Angstgegner "Hunter"... DIE Verkörperung von purer Spielerpanik. 

In DS3 konnte man den in einem Spielabschnitt, wo man den mit Transportcontainern zugehauene Durchgang zum nächsten Raumschiff-Areal säubern musste, an einem dieser besagten Container rumzappeln sehen.

Da dachte ich mir nur."Ach du Kacke, dieses Biest gibt es immer noch ?!"  

Und am Ende war das Ding noch nicht mal ein Einzelexemplar...


----------



## LordCrash (15. August 2013)

*D&D Aktion auf GOG.com, bis zu 75%*

GOG.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. August 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Two Worlds 2 für 4,99€, Two Worlds 2 Velvet Edition (Hauptspiel + Addon) für 5,99€ und Two Worlds Collection (alle Two Worlds Titel) für 9,99€

Außerdem läuft bis zum 19.August das Kalypso Wochenende: 
Kalypso Weekend Sale


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. August 2013)

*Humble Weekly Sale*
- Botanicula
- McPixel
- Thomas was alone
- The Showdown Effect

Alle für einen Dollar zu haben.

zusätzlich *Amnesia - The Dark Descsent* für Zahlungen über dem Durchschnitt (im Moment bei $2,50)

Und natürlich liegt jedem Spiel der Soundtrack bei.


----------



## LordCrash (17. August 2013)

*Nuuvem Tagesaktionen*


Europa Universalis IV Standardedition (Steam) *16,35€ 
*
Europa Universalis IV Digital Extreme Edition (Steam) *19,62€*
Rome 2 Total War (Steam, Preorder) *26,16€ *(Angebot noch 13 Tage gültig)
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified (Steam, Preorder) *21,91€ *(Angebot noch 5 Tage gültig)
Lost Planet 3 (Steam, Preorder) *22,89€*
Saints Row 4 (Steam, Preorder) *24,52€ *(Angebot noch 5 Tage gültig)
The Raven: Legacy of a Master Thief Digital Deluxe Edition (Steam) *16,35€*
Citadels (Steam) *16,35€*
DSA Schicksalsklinge (Steam) *9,81€*
Lançamentos Especiais - Nuuvem


Wer braucht da noch Steamsales...


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wer braucht da noch Steamsales...


 
irgendwann implodiert der gesamte markt.



Spoiler



mir solls egal sein.


----------



## LordCrash (17. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> irgendwann implodiert der gesamte markt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nah, ich denke nicht.... 

Angebot und Nachfrage regeln sich gegenseitig.


----------



## noxious (17. August 2013)

Ich kaufe schon lange nichts mehr über 10 € und den Großteil sogar nur um die 5 €.
Ist schon was Anderes als "früher".

Mittlerweile lohnt es nichtmal eine Zeitung wegen der DVD-Dreingabe zu kaufen (wenn einen die Zeitung nicht interessiert), weil man das Spiel auch günstiger kriegt, wenn man weiß wann, wo und wie (legal natürlich...).


----------



## LordCrash (17. August 2013)

noxious schrieb:


> Ich kaufe schon lange nichts mehr über 10 € und den Großteil sogar nur um die 5 €.
> Ist schon was Anderes als "früher".
> 
> Mittlerweile lohnt es nichtmal eine Zeitung wegen der DVD-Dreingabe zu kaufen (wenn einen die Zeitung nicht interessiert), weil man das Spiel auch günstiger kriegt, wenn man weiß wann, wo und wie (legal natürlich...).


 
Du bist halt kein richtiger Fan....


----------



## Monalye (17. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vor allem der Angstgegner "Hunter"... DIE Verkörperung von purer Spielerpanik.
> 
> In DS3 konnte man den in einem Spielabschnitt, wo man den mit Transportcontainern zugehauene Durchgang zum nächsten Raumschiff-Areal säubern musste, an einem dieser besagten Container rumzappeln sehen.
> 
> ...



Wahre Worte, omg was hasse ich den Hunter. Ich spiel ja DS3 mittlerweile zum 3. Mal durch, weil ich den ClassicModus abschliessen möchte für die rote Ultimativwaffe. Heute mittag war ich genau bei dem Kapitel mit den Huntern in der Bahnstation, absolut das grässlichste. Ich bin in dem Abschnitt heute gefühlt öfter "verreckt", als in den beiden Games davor insgesamt. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad vom ClassicModus ist gar nicht so ohne, man hat permanenten Materialmangel... wie soll ich Hunter stunen, wenn ich keine Stase mehr hab. Das krasseste ist auch, das die Stasestation, beim Hunter in der Bahnstation, nach einmal bedienen inaktiv ist, da ist man echt aufgeschmissen. Aber zum Glück kommen Hunter in DS3 seltener vor als in DS2..., da haben die mich echt in den Wahnsinn getrieben.

Btw: was haltet ihr davon, einen eigenen Thread für DS zu eröffnen, ich find' es gibt darüber so viel zu fragen, zu diskutieren, zu erzählen, bei diesem Thema bin ich immer gerne dabeil. DS ist immer noch mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel


----------



## LordCrash (17. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wahre Worte, omg was hasse ich den Hunter. Ich spiel ja DS3 mittlerweile zum 3. Mal durch, weil ich den ClassicModus abschliessen möchte für die rote Ultimativwaffe. Heute mittag war ich genau bei dem Kapitel mit den Huntern in der Bahnstation, absolut das grässlichste. Ich bin in dem Abschnitt heute gefühlt öfter "verreckt", als in den beiden Games davor insgesamt. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad vom ClassicModus ist gar nicht so ohne, man hat permanenten Materialmangel... wie soll ich Hunter stunen, wenn ich keine Stase mehr hab. Das krasseste ist auch, das die Stasestation, beim Hunter in der Bahnstation, nach einmal bedienen inaktiv ist, da ist man echt aufgeschmissen. Aber zum Glück kommen Hunter in DS3 seltener vor als in DS2..., da haben die mich echt in den Wahnsinn getrieben.
> 
> Btw: was haltet ihr davon, einen eigenen Thread für DS zu eröffnen, ich find' es gibt darüber so viel zu fragen, zu diskutieren, zu erzählen, bei diesem Thema bin ich immer gerne dabeil. DS ist immer noch mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel



Ich halte viel davon, da das hier absolut Off-Topic ist.....der Thread soll eigentlich über Spieleangebote informieren.....


----------



## Monalye (17. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich halte viel davon, da das hier absolut Off-Topic ist.....der Thread soll eigentlich über Spieleangebote informieren.....



Richtig, ich hab' auch nur auf Comments hier geantwortet  Würdest du eventuell einen DS-Thread eröffnen? Du weißt so irrsinnig viel über Spiele und das ganze Drumherum, dir würde bestimmt ein tolles Eröffnungsposting einfallen


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2013)

noxious schrieb:


> Ich kaufe schon lange nichts mehr über 10 € und den Großteil sogar nur um die 5 €.
> Ist schon was Anderes als "früher".
> 
> Mittlerweile lohnt es nichtmal eine Zeitung wegen der DVD-Dreingabe zu kaufen (wenn einen die Zeitung nicht interessiert), weil man das Spiel auch günstiger kriegt, wenn man weiß wann, wo und wie (legal natürlich...).


 
geht mir genauso. ist irgendwo bescheuert, weiß ich selbst, aber ich hab halt kein problem (mehr) auf ein spiel auch 1 jahr oder sogar länger zu warten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. August 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Dungeons & Dragons: Chronicles of Mystara für 8,39€


----------



## LordCrash (19. August 2013)

*New Week Long Deals Available On Steam!*

Save up to 85% on new Week Long Deals on Steam, available now until August 26th at 10AM Pacific time!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. August 2013)

Aktuell sind auf *Steam* einige Spiele reduziert (bis zum 26.August):

Cities XL Platinum -50% für 14,99€
Trackmania 2 Canyon -50% für 9,99€
Trackmania 2 Stadium -50% für 4,99€
ShootMania Storm -50% für 9,99€
Game of Thrones - The Role Playing Game -75% für 7,49€
Blood Bowl: Chaos Edition -75% für 7,50€
Another World - 20th Anniversary Edition -50% für 4,99€
Puddle -70% für 2,69€
Mars: War Logs -50% für 9,99€
Stellar Impact -75% für 2,49€
Storm -40% für 4,99€
The Cursed Crusade -50% für 7,49€
Wargame: Airland Battle -50% für 19,99€
Dungeonbowl Ultimate Edition -50% für 7,99€
Of Orcs and Men -75% für 7,49€
Remember Me -40% für 23,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Allerbesten Dank, Shadow !!!
"Trackmania 2 Stadium"... Da schlag ich doch mal fix zu.


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

*Total War Week Now Available on Steam*


 Save 50 to 75%* on Total War Titles and master history during the Total War Week!

Steam Trading Cards Now Available for Medieval, Empire, Napoleon, and Rome.

Plus, pre-purchase Total War: Rome II  and receive the laurel wreath in Team Fortress 2.  Wearing the laurel  wreath unlocks a special "Romebot" invasion in Mann vs Machine mode.

*No discount on pre-purchase titles.  Offer ends August 26th at 10am pacific.


----------



## svd (21. August 2013)

"Company of Heroes 2" gibt's gerade auf Amazon um knappe 30€. Keine Ahnung, ob das eine begrenzte Aktion ist, aber nicht schlecht für so ein neues Spiel.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. August 2013)

To The Moon für 1,99€ im Steam Daily Deal!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. August 2013)

*Steam Wochenend-Deal*
Save 50% on Don't Starve on Steam *6,99€*
Save 75% on The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition on Steam *4,99€* sowie *1,99€* für *The Witcher: Enhanced Edition*

*Steam Tagesaktion*
Save 50% on INSURGENCY on Steam *9,49€*


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

*Origin Mass Effect 3 Jubliäum*

Mass Effect 1 - *2,40€* Kaufe das Mass Effect PC-Spiel - Lade das Mass Effect PC-Spiel aus dem Origin Store herunter
Mass Effect 2 - *3,00€* Mass Effect 2 - Actionspiel | EA Origin
Mass Effect 3 - *7,00€* Origin

Mass Effect 2 Digital Deluxe Edition -* 9,00€* Mass Effect 2 - Actionspiel | EA Origin
Mass Effect 3 Digital Deluxe Edition - *14,99€* Origin


----------



## Enisra (23. August 2013)

Im Moment gibt es ganze 20% Vorbestellerrabatt für 
*
Game Dev Tycoon* auf Steam
Save 20% on Game Dev Tycoon on Steam


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Im Moment gibt es ganze 20% Vorbestellerrabatt für
> *
> Game Dev Tycoon* auf Steam
> Save 20% on Game Dev Tycoon on Steam


 
Vorbestellerrabatt? Also ich habe (und spiele) das Spiel schon seit Wochen.....


----------



## Enisra (23. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Vorbestellerrabatt? Also ich habe (und spiele) das Spiel schon seit Wochen.....


 
naja, der Bezieht sich auch auf den Release auf Steam, im Win8 Store ist das auch schon ne Weile 
Denn auf Steam kommt das erst nä. Donnerstag


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, der Bezieht sich auch auf den Release auf Steam, im Win8 Store ist das auch schon ne Weile
> Denn auf Steam kommt das erst nä. Donnerstag


 Ah, Steamrelease. Das kann natürlich sein, hatte es direkt auf der Website der Entwickler gekauft.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. August 2013)

Auf Origin sind aktuell einige Spiele bis zu 70% reduziert: Origin


----------



## LordCrash (26. August 2013)

*IndieGala: The Tropico Bundle*

*PAY WHAT YOU WANT minimum $0.99 AND GET:*

*- Tropico Reloaded on Steam
*

*BEAT $4.99 AND GET ALSO:*

*- Tropico 3 - Steam Special Edition on Steam*

*- Tropico 4 - Steam Special Edition on Steam

http://store.indiegala.com/index.php/the-tropico-bundle.html

*Läuft noch knapp zwei Tage, kann die Tropico-Reihe Fans von Städte-/Aufbau-Sims nur empfehlen. 

Poste ich jetzt wirklich schon vom Urlaub aus Deals???


----------



## Enisra (26. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Poste ich jetzt wirklich schon vom Urlaub aus Deals??? [/SIZE]


 
also echt jetzt, schreib lieber was für "Verbotene Früchte" aus nem Store für Filme und Spiele ergattern konntest


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auf Origin sind aktuell einige Spiele bis zu 70% reduziert: Origin


 Oh, das DS3-DLC "Awakened" für 5 Euro ? Muss ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Brütal Legend für 4,74€

"New Week Long-Deals" bis zum 2.September:
Droplitz für 0,99€
Cargo Command für 1,99€
Lords of Football für 9,99€
Rock of Ages für 1,99€
Apox für 3,49€
Supreme Commander für 2,49€
Scratches - Director Cut für 2,49€
Zombie Pirates für 3,24€
Vegas für 1,24€
Ghost Master für 1,24€

*gog.com*
Dort gibts Wizardry 6-8 im Angebot: GOG.com

Und dann noch ein paar andere wie Reus, FTL, Age of Wonders usw.: GOG.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Dungeon Siege Complete Pack für 4,99€

Bis Freitag 1 Uhr:
You need a budget 4 für 12,49€ (Ist aber wohl kein Spiel sondern ein Buchhaltungsprogramm)
God Mode für 3,39€

*McGame:*
"Late Night Gaming" bis morgen früh um 10 Uhr:

Resident Evil 6 für 13,95€
Resident Evil Revelations für 18,95€
Sim City für 28,95€
Air Conflicts: Pacific Carriers für 7,49€
Bahn Gigant A-Train 9 für 5,95€

*gog.com*:
Don't Starve für 7,49$


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2013)

Haushaltsbuch trifft die Veschreibung von You need a Budget eher als Buchhaltungssoftware


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Haushaltsbuch trifft die Veschreibung von You need a Budget eher als Buchhaltungssoftware


 
Hehe, okay. Ich hab mir den Text da auf Steam nicht durchgelesen, sondern nur auf Genre geschaut und da steht: *Genre:* Buchhaltung


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2013)

ja, ich hab mir da mal das Video angesehen als die Programme rauskamen weil ich wissen wollte was das ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. August 2013)

"Giana Sister: Twisted Dreams" ist bei Steam aktuell für 3,75€ zu bekommen. Glaube, SO günstig war es bis jetzt noch nie. 

Save 75% on Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams on Steam


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2013)

zum Einjährigem Steam Greenlight Jubiläum sind 50 Spiele um 75% reduziert:

Celebrate 1 Year of Greenlight


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2013)

es gibt ein neues *humble bundle mit titeln von paradox interactive*, bestehend aus: 

europa universalis 3 Complete, war of the roses: kingmaker, Warlock: master of the arcane, leviathan: warships, dungeonland und the showdown effect - wer mehr als den durchschnitt zahlt erhält zusätzlich noch: magicka und crusader kings 2. 

außerdem gibts für satte 125 noch irgendein mega-bundle mit fast 50 pardox-spielen. 

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## svd (29. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Giana Sister: Twisted Dreams" ist bei Steam aktuell für 3,75€ zu bekommen. Glaube, SO günstig war es bis jetzt noch nie.
> 
> Save 75% on Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams on Steam


 

Och, gerade heute hab ich mir das offline für einen Zehner geholt. 

Hatte zwar dieses "gab's das bei Steam nicht schon für unter 5" im Hinterkopf, aber als auf der Packung stand: "mit dem Originalsoundtrack von Chris Hülsbeck", hab ich mir gedacht: "Was soll's."


----------



## Kaisan (29. August 2013)

Das aktuelle Humble Weekly Bundle (https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly) nimmt sich dieses mal dem Publisher Paradox an und bietet folgende Spiele zum beliebigen Preis:

- Europe Universalis 3 Complete 
- War of the Roses: Kingmaker
- Warlock: Master of the Arcane
- Leviathan Warships 
- Dungeonland
- The Showdown Effect

Wer mehr als 5,80 US-Dollar zahlt, erhält zudem:

- Crusader Kings 2
- Magicka 

Natürlich sind bei allen Titeln die Soundtracks enthalten, Wohltätigkeitsorganisationen werden ebenso wieder durch eine Spende unterstützt - ein meiner Meinung nach lohnendes Angebot


----------



## Exar-K (29. August 2013)

War of the Roses: Kingmaker benötigt laut Steam das Hauptspiel. Irgendwie merkwürdig, dass nur ein nicht eigenständig lauffähiges Addon beim Bundle angeboten wird, oder übersehe ich da etwas?


----------



## golani79 (30. August 2013)

War of the Roses: Kingmaker beinhaltet alles was man zum Spielen braucht.

Früher wars nur War of the Roses und seit dem Kingmaker Update hat es den Zusatz "Kingmaker".
Gibt aber jetzt keine Vollversion + AddOn / DLC separat (der einzige erhältliche DLC ist der Voiceover "Brian Blessed")


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. August 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Aliens Colonial Marines für 4,99€

Wochenend-Aktionen:
Natural Selection 2 für 5,74€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos gespielt werden)
Prison Architect für 15,59€

*gog.com:*
Dort sind einige Titel um 60 % reduziert: GOG.com

*McGame:*
Deponia für 4,95€
Außerdem sind diverse Anno-Spiele reduziert: Die Anno-Serie im Angebot bei McGame.com


----------



## LordCrash (31. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *In the first year of Greenlight the community helped pick 260 titles to be added to the Steam catalog.*

 					To celebrate, we've put 50 of the released Greenlight games and software on sale until September 2nd at 10am PDT


Celebrate 1 Year of Greenlight


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2013)

Hier mal der Überblick über die aktuellen Heftvollversionen im September:

*PC Games 09/2013:*
Supreme Commander 2

Im nächsten Heft dann dabei:


Spoiler



Driver: San Francisco


*
Gamestar 10/2013 (XL Ausgabe mit 2 DVDs):*
Medieval 2 - Gold Edition 

Außerdem ist eine Karte dabei mit einem Code, mit dem man 10 Euro Rabatt für Splinter Cell Blacklist bei McGame bekommt und 4 Spiele zusätzlich, die da wären: Splinter Cell Conviction: Collectors Edition, Splinter Cell Double Agent, Splinter Cell und Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway.
Und es ist in dieser Ausgabe auch noch ein 10$ Rabatt Code für Star Citizen dabei, den man einlösen kann, wenn man sich dort ein Paket kaufen will. (Nur in der XL Ausgabe enthalten)
*
Computer Bild Spiele 10/2013 (Gold Edition):*
Risen
Face Noir
Season Match 3
Far Cry (Ab 18 Downloadspiel mit Altersverifizierung per E-Postbrief)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann unter anderem dabei:


Spoiler



Deponia


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Der Herr der Ringe - Der Krieg im Norden für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Metro Last Light für 19,99€ und Metro 2033 für 2,50€
Garry's Mod für 2,50€

Wochenangebote bis 11.September:
Star Trek für 14,99€
Postal 1 für 0,99€
Postal 2 Complete für 2,49€
The 39 Steps für 3,40€
Tiny and Big: Grandpa's Leftovers für 2,49€
Fireburst für 2,49€
Deep Black Reloaded für 6,99€
Chrome für 0,99€ oder Bundle mit beiden Teilen für 1,49€
Chrome Specforce für 0,99€
Unmechanical für 2,25€
Shad'O für 2,49€

*McGame:*
"Late Night Gaming" bis morgen um 10 Uhr mit:
ArmA 3 für 31,95€
Jagged Alliance: Back in Action Collector's Bundle für 9,95€
The Stronghold Collection für 5,95€
Galaxy on Fire 2: Full HD für 3,74€
World in Conflict: Complete Edition für 3,95€

*gog.com:*
Magrunner: Dark Pulse -50% $9,99


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. September 2013)

*Bundlestars.com:*

Men of War Bundle
- Men of War: Assault Squad GOTY Edition 
- Men of War 
- Men of War: Red Tide 
- Men of War: Condemned Heroes 
- Men of War: Vietnam Special Edition 

Alles zusammen für 2,72€


----------



## Marcin1987 (5. September 2013)

*Online Shops*

Hallo!
Könnt ihr mir ein gutes und billiges Geschäft mit PC-Spielen empfehlen? Ich bin hier neu, aber möchte ein Paar Geschenke kaufen und total in diesem Thema nicht auskenne. Deshalb wäre ich mega dankbar für eure Hilfe 
Martin


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2013)

Marcin1987 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Könnt ihr mir ein gutes und billiges Geschäft mit PC-Spielen empfehlen? Ich bin hier neu, aber möchte ein Paar Geschenke kaufen und total in diesem Thema nicht auskenne. Deshalb wäre ich mega dankbar für eure Hilfe
> Martin


 Was suchst du denn? Downloadspiele oder Spiele mit Verpackung und Datenträger?


----------



## Marcin1987 (5. September 2013)

Eigentlich beides - abhängig davon, was billiger wäre. Für Empfänger von diesen Geschenken spielt es keine Rolle, in welcher Form sie das Spiel bekommen aber ich würde gerne mehrere Angebote vergleichen in ein Paar Geschäfte, usw.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. September 2013)

Marcin1987 schrieb:


> Eigentlich beides - abhängig davon, was billiger wäre. Für Empfänger von diesen Geschenken spielt es keine Rolle, in welcher Form sie das Spiel bekommen aber ich würde gerne mehrere Angebote vergleichen in ein Paar Geschäfte, usw.


 
Da schau mal in diesen Thread: http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-sp...rdige-game-shops-fuer-digitale-downloads.html
Da sind mehrere Shops aufgelistet, wenn du richtige Schnäppchen suchst, musst du auf Aktionen des Onlinehändlers abwarten.


----------



## Marcin1987 (5. September 2013)

ok, danke schön!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. September 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes für 12,58€

Wochenendaktion:
The Walking Dead für 6,24€ sowie 400 Days-DLC für 2,49€
FEZ für 4,99€

Focus Publisher Weekend:
Mars: War Logs für 9,99€
Game of Thrones für 7,49€
Wargame: European Escalation für 4,99€
Wargame: Airland Battle für 19,99€
Cities XL Platinum für 10,20€

Edit: Natürlich gibts da noch weitere Titel von Focus, hier die komplette Liste: http://store.steampowered.com/sale/FocusWeekend

*Humble Weekly Sale:*
- AI War: Fleet Command + DLC
- A Valley Without Wind
- A Valley Without Wind 2
- Tidalis
für mehr als $5,80 gibt es noch:
- Shattered Haven
- Skyward Collapse + Nihon no Mura DLC


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2013)

Der "400 days"-DLC für "The Walking Dead" ist bei Steam um 50% reduziert worden. (gleich mal eben abgestaubt )

Save 50% on The Walking Dead: 400 Days on Steam

Desweiteren wurden auch die meisten Adventures von Pendulo Studios im Preis stark gesenkt, ebenso die Sherlock Holmes-Reihe.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. September 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Sanctum 2 für 4,75€

Und für alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen, können bei NVIDIA vorbeischauen. Da gibt es gerade Batman Arkham Origins als Bonus gratis dazu.


----------



## LordCrash (7. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This next week is going to be a _bundle_ of fun! That smile you've got right now on account of my awesome pun? Hold onto it, because *this* *isn't even all the deals* we're going to have over this weekend.

*   All of the following deals are available until 1600 UTC Friday 13th September. That's this many      *

*Aquanox Pack* at 75% off
*The Duke Nukem Platformer Pack* at 50% off
*Postal & Postal II Pack* at 75% off
*Stellar Impact Bundle* at 75% off
*Sword of the Stars: The Pit & Mind Games DLC Pack* at 50% off
*Overlord Complete Pack* at 66% off
*Legacy of Kain Pack* at 75% off
*Thief Pack* at 75% off
*Fatshark Pack* at 75% off
*Strike Suit Pack* at 50% off
*Operation Flashpoint Pack* at 75% off
*Sanctum Pack* at 75% off
*Codemasters Catalogue Pack* at 75% off
*Deus Ex Pack* at 75% off
*Double Fine Bundle* at 66% off
*Hitman Pack* at 75% off
*Codemasters Racing Pack* at 66% off
*Best of Daedalic Pack* at 50% off
*Stardock Complete Pack* at 50% off
*Best Of Square Pack* at 75% off
*Square Action Pack* at 75% off
*Tomb Raider Pack* at 75% off
*Dragon Age Bundle* at 80% off
*iBomber Pack* at 75% off
*Jagged Alliance: Collector's Bundle* at 75% off
*SkyDrift Pack* at 75% off
*Spellforce: Complete Collection* at 75% off
*Mumbo Jumbo Collection* at 66% off
*Digital Tribe Games Pack* at 66% off
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*  We've got some very fleeting deals, these ones last for 24 hours (Anmerkung von mir: nur 16 Stunden übrig....)*


*Omerta City of Gangsters Pack* at 75% off
*Worms: Collection* at 75% off
*Crusader Kings II Collection* at 75% off
*Command & Conquer Ultimate Edition* at 55% off
*Darksiders II and Season Pass* at 75% off
*Aliens vs Predator Collection* at 75% off
*SEGA Classics Pack* at 75% off
*Aliens Colonial Marines and Season Pass* at 75% off
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* And some that are 48 hours (Anm.: 40 Stunden übrig):*


Killing Floor Complete Pack at 75% off
*Ronimo Collection* at 75% off
 
* And this one that'll go for 72 hours (Anm.: 64 Stunden übrig)*

*Walking Dead & 400 Days DLC Pack* at 50% off
 
Feel free to check out other deals as they happen on the *Green Man Gaming site

Anmerkung: Leider sind nicht alle Deals in Deutschland verfügbar. Da hilft nur verzichten oder VPN benutzen. 

*Quelle: GMG & Playfire Community Blog: Exclusive Game Pack Deals at GMG


----------



## stawacz (7. September 2013)

*Bethesda Weekend* bei Kinguin http://www.kinguin.net/category/2109/bethesda-weekend/


----------



## LordCrash (8. September 2013)

20 Spiele für umme (auf dt: KOSTENLOS) in fünf Freebie Bundles... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu finden hier, DRM-free und nur für Windows PC: The Freebie Bundle |


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. September 2013)

Danke, Lord of Schnäppchen


----------



## LordCrash (9. September 2013)

*New Week Long Deals Available On Steam!*

 Save up to 75% on new Week Long Deals on Steam, available now until September 16th at 10AM Pacific time!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smooth1980 (9. September 2013)

Danke für die Info.Leider nix besonderes dabei.Wird schon iwann ma wieder was gutes in den Deals kommen.


----------



## Exar-K (9. September 2013)

Anomaly 2 ist anscheinend nicht rabbattiert, oder es liegt noch ein Fehler vor. Für -75% würde ich das sonst mitnehmen, der erste Teil war ganz nett.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2013)

bei fast2play gibts auch wieder unzählige, teils fast schon unverschämte, angebote (falls jemand die seite nicht kennen sollte).
nur mal ein paar beispiele:

splinter cell: blacklist - 17,99
rayman legends - 15,99
dead space 3 - 4,99
skyrim - 13,99
skyrim le - 23,99
rome 2 - 31,89
lost planet 3 - 28,99

etc. pp.


----------



## smooth1980 (9. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei fast2play gibts auch wieder unzählige, teils fast schon unverschämte, angebote (falls jemand die seite nicht kennen sollte).
> nur mal ein paar beispiele:
> 
> splinter cell: blacklist - 17,99
> ...



diese Seite ist mir mit ihrem Partner g2play und deren Firmensitz nicht gerade seriös...........


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2013)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> diese Seite ist mir mit ihrem Partner g2play und deren Firmensitz nicht gerade seriös...........


 
hab dort schon ein paar mal bestellt und noch nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## LordCrash (9. September 2013)

Ach ja, System Shock 2 gibts gerade bei GOG.com wieder für 2,49$. 

System Shock™ 2 for download $2.49 - GOG.com


Und auf eine Menge anderer Spiele gibt es 80% Rabatt, wenn man gleich 5 kauft:

GOG.com


----------



## LordCrash (9. September 2013)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.Leider nix besonderes dabei.Wird schon iwann ma wieder was gutes in den Deals kommen.


 Also Inquisitor und The Book of Unwritten Tales kann ich persönlich für Genrefreunde empfehlen.


----------



## smooth1980 (9. September 2013)

System Shock 2 

Deutscher Sprachpatch : https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=1634.0 

Verbesserte Deutsche Übersetzung : https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=4581 

Inoffizieller v2.42 Patch http://games.softpedia.com/get/Patch/System-Shock-2-Unofficial-Patch.shtml

General:
· fixed handling for multiple displays and GPUs
· fixed a small non-critical glitch in FMSel
DromEd:
· fixed issue that caused wireframe drawing in 2D viewports to go nuts  on some video cards/drivers, when running DromEd with hardware rendering
Sources:
· added missing file to FMSel source package (fltk patch)
· updated sources to build referencing the latest CRT DLLs (VS08 SP1 9.0.30729.1) so the private assembly fallback works

"Inquisitor" und "The Book of Unwritten Tales" sind leider so gar nicht mein Genre aber Danke für den Tipp trotzdem.


----------



## LordCrash (9. September 2013)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> System Shock 2 gibts doch umsonst hier ...


 
Dir ist aber schon klar, dass es sich dabei um eine Raubkopie handelt? 

Lies einfach mal den ersten Kommentar von oben.....


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass es sich dabei um eine Raubkopie handelt?
> 
> Lies einfach mal den ersten Kommentar von oben.....


 
wie geil ist das bitte?
computer bild stellt eine raubkopie bereit? 
tse tse tse, das bestätigt wieder so einiges.
ganz im ernst: wie kann so was passieren?


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ganz im ernst: wie kann so was passieren?


 
naja, der laden gehört zur Bild, vielleicht lief das so wie beim Stammhaus ab?


----------



## LordCrash (9. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie geil ist das bitte?
> computer bild stellt eine raubkopie bereit?
> tse tse tse, das bestätigt wieder so einiges.
> ganz im ernst: wie kann so was passieren?


 Das wüsste ich auch gerne......

Das Spiel ist ja auch nach wie vor im Katalog von Steam und GOG und wurde erst dieses Jahr auf neue Windows Systeme gebracht. Es sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein, dass man das Spiel (noch) nicht für umme im Netzt bekommt....


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2013)

Dark Souls PC Downloadversion für 7,97€


----------



## smooth1980 (9. September 2013)

Sorry die Kommentare hab ich nicht gelesen.Dachte bei ner offiziellen Seite passt das schon .Hab den Link rausgenommen.Lordcrash du müsstest nur dein Zitat noch entfernen.Entschuldigung kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Viking - Battle for Asgard für 3,24€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Nascar: The Game 2013 für 18,49€
Antichamber für 6,45€


----------



## svd (10. September 2013)

Die "Monty Python's Flying Circus - Box", sie umfasst 7 DVDs und die komplette Serie, kostet auf Amazon gerade €19.97, der Versand dauert allerdings etwas.


----------



## LordCrash (11. September 2013)

*Humble Indie Bundle* *9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Humble Indie Bundle* *9*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
gerade gekauft!

edit:
dummerweise ist die seite wohl gerade überlastet.
ich komm nicht an meinen key.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. September 2013)

Hm, bei dem FEZ-Key sagt mir Steam, ich hätte das Spiel schon. Stimmt aber gar nicht. 

Edit: Steam-Neustart und alles wieder okay.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

*Nuuvem Deals*

*Noch 3 Tage gültig:*


Assassins Creed Directors Cut Edition *3,45€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/193-assassin-s-creed-director-s-cut-edition
Assassins Creed Revelations Gold Edition (uplay) *10,34€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/634-assassin-s-creed-revelations-gold-edition
Assassins Creed Brotherhood Deluxe Edition (uplay) *6,90€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/345-assassin-s-creed-brotherhood-deluxe-edition
Assassins Creed II Deluxe Edition (uplay) *6,03€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/241-assassin-s-creed-2-edicao-digital-deluxe
Assassins Creed III (uplay) *10,34€ *http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/666-assassin-s-creed-3
Assassins Creed III Deluxe Edition (uplay) *13,45€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/765-assassin-s-creed-3-deluxe-edition
Far Cry *3,45€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/201-far-cry
Far Cry 2 Fortune's Edition *5,17€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/227-far-cry-2-fortune-s-edition
Far Cry 3 (uplay) *10,34€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/927-far-cry-3
Far Cry 3 Deluxe Edition (uplay) *15,52€ *http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/766-far-cry-3-deluxe-edition
Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon (uplay) *6,90€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1185-far-cry-3-blood-dragon
Prince of Persia *2,07€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/187-prince-of-persia
Ghost Recon Future Soldier (uplay) *6,90€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/667-ghost-recon-future-soldier
I am alive *2,07€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/896-i-am-alive
Might & Magic Heroes VI Gold Edition (uplay) *8,28€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/954-might-magic-heroes-vi-gold-edition
Cloudberry Kingdom (Steam) *5,17€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1307-cloudberry-kingdom
From Dust *2,07€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/323-from-dust
Driver San Francisco (uplay) *2,15€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/331-driver-san-francisco
Rayman Origins *3,10€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/629-rayman-origins
Anno 2070 (uplay) *6,03€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/385-anno-2070
Anno 2070 Complete Edition (uplay) *8,62€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1166-anno-2070-complete-edition
Trials Evolution Gold Edition (uplay) *6,03€ *http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1121-trials-evolution-gold-edition
Babel Rising (Steam) *3,45€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/810-babel-rising
Expendables 2 Videogame (Steam) *2,59€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/880-the-expendables-2-videogame
Mars War Logs (Steam) *6,03€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1198-mars-war-logs
*Noch 1 Tag gültig:*


Dishonored (Steam) *5,17€ *http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/901-dishonored
XCOM Enemy Unknown (Steam) *12,07€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/940-xcom-enemy-unknown
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition (Steam) *3,45€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1060-fallout-new-vegas-ultimate-edition
TES Skyrim (Steam) *7,93€ *http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/373-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim
TES Skyrim Legendary Edition (Steam) *20,69€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1248-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-legendary-edition
Civilization 5 Gold Edition (Steam) *8,62€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1135-sid-meier-s-civilization-v-gold-edition
Bioshock Infinite Season Pass (Steam) *15,52€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1000-bioshock-infinite
Wargame AirLand Battle (Steam) *12,07€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1216-wargame-airland-battle
Borderlands 2 (Steam) *10,34€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/851-borderlands-2
Game of Thrones Genesis (Steam) *6,03€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/572-a-game-of-thrones-genesis
Doom 3 BFG Edition (Steam) *6,90€ *http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/952-doom-3-bfg-edition
Might&Magic Clash of Heroes (Steam) *1,72€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/335-might-magic-clash-of-heroes
*Ohne Zeitbeschränkung*


Castlevania Lords of Shadows Ultimate Edition (Steam) *17,24€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1340-castlevania-lords-of-shadow-ultimate-edition
Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition (Steam) *17,24€ *http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1274-mortal-kombat-komplete-edition
Call of Juarez Gunslinger (Steam) *10,34€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1204-call-of-juarez-4-gunslinger
Europa Universalis IV (Steam) *24,14€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1268-europa-universalis-iv
Civilization 5 Brave New World Add-On (Steam) *15,52€* http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/1245-sid-meier-s-civilization-v-brave-new-world


Wer da nichts findet...... 



Anmerkung: Es gibt auch viele Origin-Deals zur Zeit, allerdings sind die ohne Proxy/VPN nicht kaufbar, daher hab ich sie mal weggelassen.


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

*Humble Weekly Bundle*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Carrier Command Gaea Mission für 6,24€

Wochenend-Angebote:
Rogue Legacy für 8,39€
Tomb Raider (2013) für 12,49€
Tomb Raider Collection (mit allen bisher erschienen Teilen) für 17,49€

Außerdem ist das Activision-Publisher Wochenende (vom 12. bis 16.September): Activision Publisher Weekend

An diesem Wochenende kann auch Black Ops 2 kostenlos im Mehrspielermodus gespielt werden.

*McGame:*
Dort gibt es Rabatte auf Heroes of Might and Magic-Spiele


----------



## Lukecheater (13. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Humble Indie Bundle* *9*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Das wird aber mal sowas von gekauft!!!! Allein wegen Brütal Legend


----------



## LordCrash (13. September 2013)

*GOG.com Weekend Promo: 60% auf Square Enix Spiele*



  $3.99        Deus Ex™ GOTY Edition  
  $2.39         Startopia  
  $3.99         THIEF™ GOLD  
  $3.99         Omikron: The Nomad Soul  
  $3.99         Tomb Raider 1+2+3  
 $3.99 THIEF™ 3: DEADLY SHADOWS
  $3.99         THIEF™ 2: THE METAL AGE  
  $2.39         Anachronox  
  $2.39         Gangsters: Organized Crime  
  $2.39         Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver  
  $3.99         Deus Ex 2: Invisible War  
  $3.99         Tomb Raider: The Last Revelation + Chronicles  
  $2.39         Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen 2  
  $2.39         Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2  
 $2.39  Hitman 2: Silent Assassin  
  $2.39         Legacy of Kain: Defiance  
  $3.99         Tomb Raider: The Angel of Darkness  
  $2.39         Project Eden  
  $2.39         Hitman: Codename 47  
  $2.39         Daikatana  
  $2.39         Pandemonium 2  
  $2.39         Total Overdose: A Gunslinger's Tale in Mexico  
  $2.39        Pandemonium!  
  $2.39        Deathtrap Dungeon  
  $2.39        Urban Chaos  
  $2.39        Conflict: Desert Storm  
http://www.gog.com/promo/square_enix_weekend_promo_130913


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

*GOGcom*     ‏@*GOGcom*  3m

                        5th Birthday Celebration continues: Stargunner, a side-scrolling arcade shooter is now available for FREE 

http://j.mp/Stargunner


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. September 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob sie schon genannt wurden, aber hier gibts auch noch 2 Indie-Bundle:

The Indie Gala
und
The Indie Gala - Sigma


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

So, noch eine verrückte Aktion für unsere PS3 und X360 Freunde:

Gib mir 5

Bei Gamestop bekommt man GTA V umsonst, wenn man dort dafür 5 andere Spiele abgibt. Mögliche Spiele finden sich auf der Liste hinter dem Link, sind aber ziemlich viele. Wer also noch viele Konsolenspiele zuhause rumfahren hat, die eh nicht mehr gespielt werden, der kann vielleicht dafür GTA V bekommen. Findige Leute kamen auch schon auf die Idee, einfach 5 andere Spiele von der Liste zu kaufen und einzutauschen, wenn es günstiger ist als GTA V neu....


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

Ist zwar Hardware (mea maxima culpa), aber wer noch eine gute und günstige Erst- oder Zweittastatur braucht, gerade gibts die kabellose Logitech K360 für 12€ im Angebot.... 

Logitech K360 Funktastatur Victorian Wallpaper | voelkner - direkt günstiger


----------



## LordCrash (15. September 2013)

Divinity Dragon Commander Box-Version bei Saturn für 22€

EURO VIDEOBILDPRG. GMBH (SW) Divinity: Dragon Commander PC Games kaufen bei Saturn


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

*New Week Long Deals Available On Steam!*

Save up to 80% on new Week Long Deals on Steam, available now until September 23rd at 10AM Pacific time!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. September 2013)

Wer "Lucius" will, hat Pech.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer "Lucius" will, hat Pech.


 
Das war schon in Indie-Bundles dabei (da hab ich zugeschlagen), vielleicht kommt es ja dort nochmal irgendwann.
Generell wäre es schön, wenn Steam endlich eine Altersverifizierung einführen würde, damit man ab 18 Jahren wirklich alles dort kaufen kann.


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer "Lucius" will, hat Pech.


 VPN ist dein Freund....


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

*Gamefly Aktion*

Gamefly hat wieder mal eine Aktion. Man kann aktuell Mafia 2 umsonst  bekommen, wenn man ein 2k Spiel, was gerade reduziert ist, kauft (gilt nicht für DLCs).

Bioshock Infinite 7,99 Pfund (rund 9,54€) 
Borderlands 2 7,99 Pfund (rund 9,54€) 
Borderlands Game of the Year Edition 3,99 Pfund (rund 4,77€) 
Spec Ops: The Line 3,99 Pfund (rund 4,77€) 
Duke Nukem Forever 3 Pfund (rund 3,58€) 
NBA 2K13 5 Pfund (rund 5,97€) 
The Darkness 2 3,99 Pfund (rund 4,77€) 

uvm. 

Preise durch Gutschein GFDSEP20UK (zieht 2 Pfund ab)!

GameFly Digital


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

*Playstation Store: 50€ Guthaben kaufen und 10€ Guthaben Gratis bekommen*

Wer  im Zeitraum 16.09 - 31.10.2013 sein Guthaben über SOFORT/PayPal oder  giropay mit 50 € auflädt, bekommt einen Gutschein-Code für weitere 10 €. 

PlayStation Plus 

Es gibt kein Limit für jede aufgeladene 50€ gibt es 10€. 

Nutzungsbedingungen: 
Sony Entertainment Network


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

*Steam*     ‏@*steam_games*  10h

                        New DLC Available - Saints Row IV - GAT V Pack, *Free Today Only!

*http://bit.ly/14cNS1u


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. September 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Psychonauts für 1,99€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Age of Empires 3: Complete Collection für 12,57€
Gunpoint für 4,99€
*
Amazon:
*Download:
Euro Truck Simulator 2 für 15,97€
Die Siedler: Das Erbe der Könige für 3,97€
Tropico Trilogy für 7,97€
Tropico Reloaded für 3,97€
Tropico 3 für 4,97€
Tropico 4 für 8,97€

Verpackte Versionen:
Jack Keane und das Auge des Schicksals Collector's Edition für 14,97€


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> .....


 Hab was für dich gefunden....

*GOGcom*     ‏@*GOGcom*  10m

                        Only $5.99 for *Shadow Man* (http://j.mp/GOGShadowMan  ), a dark classic action-adventure (+ free comic book!) 

http://youtu.be/PIwZOPIGF-c



Edit: Haha, das Video ist episch.....könnte ich mir gut als deine Einlaufmusik bei nem Boxkampf vorstellen. Oder als Vorstellung in nem Podcast?!


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2013)

Genial  Nach dem Spiel hab ich mich ja damals hier benannt. Daher kommt mein Nickname ja


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Genial  Nach dem Spiel hab ich mich ja damals hier benannt. Daher kommt mein Nickname ja


 
Dann solltest du das Game nochmal durchzocken: 
shadow man re-texture by arkup 2013 addon - Mod DB


----------



## Bonkic (18. September 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Dann solltest du das Game nochmal durchzocken:
> shadow man re-texture by arkup 2013 addon - Mod DB


 
war eines meiner ersten spiele für dreamcast. 
nie durchgespielt - war mir irgendwie zu wirr.


----------



## svd (18. September 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Dann solltest du das Game nochmal durchzocken:
> shadow man re-texture by arkup 2013 addon - Mod DB


 
Hui, danke für den Tipp. Wollte Shadow Man schon immer nochmal spielen, konnte aber nicht, weil es auf Folgesystemen nie mehr so 
schön ausgesehen hat, wie auf dem "Voodoo2 Rechner"...


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2013)

*McGame:*
"Late Night Gaming" bis Morgen früh um 10 Uhr:

Company of Heroes 2 für 26,95€
Assassins Creed 3: Standard Edition für 14,95€
Hitman Absolution für 6,24€
Tropico Trilogy für 4,95€
Runaway: A Road Adventure Special Edition für 2,39€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Bei Steam ist "Pinball FX2" im Angebot.

Pinball FX2 on Steam

Wobei ich ein wenig irrtiert bin. Ist das Spiel kostenlos und man bezahlt nur die zusätzlichen Themen-Tische (u.a. Marvel) ?!
Wenn man in die Spiel-Info wechselt, prangt da dick ein "Spiel starten"-Button, kein "In den Warenkorb".


----------



## Enisra (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei Steam ist "Pinball FX2" im Angebot.
> 
> Pinball FX2 on Steam
> 
> ...


 
Ansich ist das Spiel im Win8 Store für Lau zu haben, allerdings nur mit einem Tisch
Es wird hier also genau sein und das halt nen Rabatt auf die Extratische


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ansich ist das Spiel im Win8 Store für Lau zu haben, allerdings nur mit einem Tisch
> Es wird hier also genau sein und das halt nen Rabatt auf die Extratische


 Danke für die Info.

Hmm... Sieht ja ziemlich gut aus, die Tische geben schon was her. Mir fehlen nur Trek-Themen-Tische...


----------



## Enisra (19. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Hmm... Sieht ja ziemlich gut aus, die Tische geben schon was her. Mir fehlen nur Trek-Themen-Tische...


 
nja, das ist schon doof, aber hey, es gibt Star Wars Tische 
Und ansonsten ist der eine Mars Tisch schon ganz nett


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, das ist schon doof, aber hey, es gibt Star Wars Tische
> Und ansonsten ist der eine Mars Tisch schon ganz nett


 In den Spieldetails heisst es ja, dass ständig neue Tische hinzukommen. Ich gebe also die Hoffnung (noch) nicht auf...


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2013)

*Steam:*
Da ist heute "Talk Like A Pirate Daily Deal", mit reduzierten Spielen, die das Thema Piraten beinhalten.

Wochenend-Angebot:
Company of Heroes 2 für 33,33€

*gog.com:*
Dort sind die Spiele der Wing Commander Reihe reduziert: GOG.com


----------



## LordCrash (19. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> 
> Wochenend-Angebot:
> Company of Heroes 2 für 33,33€


Bei Nuuvem kostet es dieses Wochenende nur ca. 26€ 

Company of Heroes 2 na Nuuvem


----------



## Kreon (19. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Da ist heute "Talk Like A Pirate Daily Deal", mit reduzierten Spielen, die das Thema Piraten beinhalten.
> 
> ]


 
Das ist nicht von Steam, das ist ein "weltweiter" Feiertag für Piraten seit einigen Jahren 
Und jetzt ab mit Dir über die Planke!


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Das ist nicht von Steam, das ist ein "weltweiter" Feiertag für Piraten seit einigen Jahren
> Und jetzt ab mit Dir über die Planke!


 
Das weiß ich doch


----------



## golani79 (20. September 2013)

Wie sind denn die Spiele der X Reihe?

X, X2 und X3 gäbs jetzt nämlich im Humble Weekly Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Briareos (20. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Da ist heute "Talk Like A Pirate Daily Deal", mit reduzierten Spielen, die das Thema Piraten beinhalten.


Harr, beim Klabautermann! Diesen dampfenden Landratten muss ich doch glatt einen Grog spendieren.


----------



## LordCrash (20. September 2013)

*GOG Weekend Promo: September RPG Special*

*Get Legend of Grimrock, Wizardry 6+7 and 8, System Shock 2, Arcanum, and many other brilliant RPGs 60% off!*

http://www.gog.com/upload/images/2013/09/f122de1ae42a4a41c63ca773ef4fccb1c581606e_small.jpg

There's  no other gaming genre like role-playing to keep you entertained during  the long, rainy September days. By the click of a button you can  transfer yourself far away from the mundane world filled with dark  clouds, mud, and people coughing on you in the streets. Fall can be a  marvelous season, sure, but without the Sun, it's pretty horrid. We want  to offer you a way out, that's why we've prepared a September RPG Special, an offer that lets you pick a new RPG obsession 60% off. Let's take a look at the goods, shall we?

Let's start with the one that is most likely to keep you up long in the night. Legend of Grimrock  reaches to the roots of the dungeon crawler genre to deliver an  experience that you longed for all these years after finishing Eye of  The Beholder and Dungeon Master games. Create a party of unfortunate  souls tossed into the grim depths of the Grimrock dungeon, and find out  just how much truth is there in the legends saying that one simply  cannot escape from it. In this classic, first person perspective RPG,  drawing a well-documented map on a pad of paper is just as essential for  your survival as swords, sorcery, and a keen eye to spot secret  buttons. Now, only $5.99!

Wizardry 6: Bane of the Cosmic Forge  came in 1990 setting some standards for what we call a challenging and  complex dungeon crawler. Then, in 1992, it was followed by Wizardry 7: Crusaders of the Dark Savant which brought in even more depth and diversity into the already epic setting. Nine years later, the story was concluded with Wizardry 8,  that successfully bridged the gap between what we call old-time and  modern RPG gameplay. The trilogy as a whole, takes 500 hours to beat at  the average and remains a shiny example of how epic a computer game can  get. Be warned: this isn't your casual role-playing. If you think you're  prepared for a real hardcore challenge, you're only $6.38 away from the  complete Dark Savant saga!

That's only a small sample of the RPG goodness we've prepared for you today. Head out to the September RPG Special promo page,  and browse all 18 fantastic titles you can spirit away 60% off. The  promo lasts until Tuesday, September 24, at 3:59AM GMT, so don't miss  out!


----------



## LordCrash (20. September 2013)

*Gog.com Gratisspiel*

GOG.com 5th birthday celebrations continue! Flight of the Amazon Queen (http://j.mp/GOGFotAQueen),  a classic point-and-click adventure that takes you through a story  taken straight out of 1940s pulp magazines, full of witty humor and  top-notch pixel-art graphics, is available on GOG.com as a FREE  download!


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Gog.com Gratisspiel*
> 
> GOG.com 5th birthday celebrations continue! Flight of the Amazon Queen (http://j.mp/GOGFotAQueen),  a classic point-and-click adventure that takes you through a story  taken straight out of 1940s pulp magazines, full of witty humor and  top-notch pixel-art graphics, is available on GOG.com as a FREE  download!


 
fotaq gibts doch schon seit jahren -legal- gratis.


----------



## LordCrash (20. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> fotaq gibts doch schon seit jahren -legal- gratis.


 keine Ahnung


----------



## LordCrash (21. September 2013)

*Nuuvem Tagesaktion* 


Bioshock*   2,44€ *(Steam)
Bioshock 2*   2,44€*
Bioshock Infinite   *15,68€ *(Steam)
*Série Bioshock - Nuuvem*


----------



## LordCrash (22. September 2013)

Dafür liebe ich die PC Gamer.....

The 50 best free PC games | Best PC Games, Features, Free Games | PC Gamer


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dafür liebe ich die PC Gamer.....
> 
> The 50 best free PC games | Best PC Games, Features, Free Games | PC Gamer


 
Das stimmt. Ich wünschte, so wäre die PCG auch.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

*Gog.com Aktion: Syndicate and Syndicate Wars for $1.79 each 

GOG.com

*HEADS UP!: This Friday, our version of Syndicate will be upgraded (free  of additional charge, of course) with the sensational American Revolt  mission pack!

 Welcome to the grim cyberpunk future of corporate  wars and cybernetically enhanced soldiers. Both games from the cult  classic Sci-Fi series--Syndicate and Syndicate Wars--are available for  up to 70% off on GOG.com. That's as little as $3.58 for the hands-on  experience of challenging tactical combat in a futuristic world without  hope, regret, or morals, for the next 24 hours!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. September 2013)

*Gameliebe.com:*

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger (Steam-Key) -> 8,50€
Trials Evolution Gold Edition (Uplay-Key) -> 8,50€


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

PES 2014 (PC) gibts ab heute digital auf Gamesplanet für 32,95€: Kaufen & Herunterladen Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 für 32,95

Steamversion soll aber noch folgen....


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

*STEAM Midweek Madness - Hitman: Absolution™, 75% Off*

Save 75% on Hitman: Absolution™ during this week's Midweek Madness*!

Hitman:  Absolution follows the Original Assassin undertaking his most personal  contract to date. Betrayed by the Agency and hunted by the police, Agent  47 finds himself pursuing redemption in a corrupt and twisted world.

_Normal Edition: 6,24€
Professional Editon: 7,49€_

*Offer ends Thursday at 4PM Pacific Time




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. September 2013)

Und Dark Souls gibt es für 7,49€


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

*GOG.com Super 5 Indie Promo*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GOG.com


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. September 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Castlestorm für 5,99€

*McGame:*
"Late Night Gaming" bis morgen früh um 10 Uhr:

Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 für 29,95€
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning für 2,95€
Far Cry 2: Fortune's Edition für 3,95€
Divinity 2: Ego Draconis 2,95€
Anna - Extended Edition für 3,95€


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2013)

Neue Heftvollversionen:

*PC Games 10/2013:*
Driver San Francisco

Extras: Code für Ingame-Gegenstände in Dragon's Prophet im Wert von 30 Euro.

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Splinter Cell: Double Agent


*
Gamestar 11/2013 (XL Ausgabe)*
Thief 2 - The Metal Age (engl. Originalversion)
Tales of Monkey Island
Dragon's Prophet (Client)
S.K.I.L.L.: Special Force 2 (Client)

Extras: Aktionscode für einen 15 Euro-Rabatt von Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag bei McGame.com. Zusätzlich erhält man Assassin's Creed 2.

Die neue Computer Bild Spiele erscheint nächsten Mittwoch. Da melde ich mich dann wieder bezüglich der Vollversionen hier


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Weiß man schon, ob SC Double Agent auf uplay sein wird (oder Steam)?


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Secred World für 14,99€

Wochenend-Angebote:
Street Fighter x Tekken für 9,52€
Außerdem kann man an diesem Wochenende Dead Island Riptide kostenlos spielen und es ist um 75% reduziert.
Das Interessante dabei ist, dass es in meiner Spieleliste auftaucht und ich kann es installieren, allerdings kaufen geht aus Dtl. so nicht 


@LordCrash: Da steht nichts dabei. Ich denke aber mal, dass es weder Uplay noch Steam brauchen wird, sondern einfach so von Disk installiert wird und fertig.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

*STEAM: Free Weekend - Dead Island: Riptide, 66% off!*

Play Dead Island: Riptide  for FREE now through Sunday at 1PM Pacific Time!  Additionally, you can  pickup the full game at 66% off as part of this week's Weekend Deal*!

Dead  Island Riptide takes players to the island of Palanai on the Banoi  archipelago, infested with bloodthirsty Zombies and only a few remaining  Survivors still fighting for their lives. Introducing new terrifying  enemies, deadly weapons, a new playable character and much more, Dead  Island Riptide will draw players back into a world that has grown  corrupt - with the last rays of hope vanishing in rising tides.

If you already have Steam installed, click here to install or play Dead Island: Riptide.  If you don't have Steam, you can download it here.

Additionally, grab the original Dead Island for 75% off this weekend!

*Offers end Monday at 10AM Pacific Time




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ACHTUNG: Aktivierter VPN ist Pflicht/Voraussetzung, sonst kann man die Seiten nicht erreichen, da beide Dead Island Spiele in Deutschland indiziert sind. *


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier im Thread schon mal gepostet wurde. Noch ein Bundle: 

The Alaska Bundle


----------



## LordCrash (27. September 2013)

*STEAM Free Weekend - Rising Storm, plus Red Orchestra Franchise Weekend Deal!*

Play Rising Storm for FREE starting now through Sunday at 1PM Pacific Time. You can also pickup Rising Storm at 50% off the regular price!*

Pick up the whole Red Orchestra series or the entire Tripwire Collection for 75% off!

Plus,  brand new content, "Island Assault", is Now Available and has new  Multiplayer Campaign Mode, an all new level: Betio, two new weapons, and  Classic Mode Refinements.

If you already have Steam installed, click here to install or play Rising Storm.  If you don't have Steam, you can download it here.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Achtung: gewaltgeminderte Version, für die ungeschnittene Version ist ein aktivierter VPN erforderlich.*


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Splinter Cell Blacklist für 37,49€

*gog.com:*
"Strategy First and Second"-Aktion mit jeder Menge Spiele um 60% reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2013)

The Binding of Isaac für 0,99€


----------



## LordCrash (30. September 2013)

Mal wieder ein wenig Hardware....

*Sony PS Vita + Killzone + 8GB Speicherkarte für 169€ 

*(Scheinbar handelt es sich um die 3G Version, obwohl nur die WiFi Version ausgeschrieben ist. Im Zweifelsfall einfach zurückschicken oder im Laden auf die Packungsbeschriftung achten oben links.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SONY PS Vita WiFi 8GB inkl. Killzone Mercenary (DLC) PS Vita Konsolen kaufen bei Saturn

SONY PS Vita WiFi 8GB inkl. Killzone Mercenary (DLC) Konsolen online kaufen bei Media Markt


Scheint es auch offline in teilnehmenden Saturn und Media Markt Filialen zu geben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. September 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Receiver für 2,49€

Wochenlange Angebote bis 7.Oktober:

PixelJunk: Monsters Ultimate für 9,49€
Sugar Cube: Bittersweet Factory für 2,03€
Fist Puncher für 4,99€
articy: draft SE für 69,99€
Hamilton's Great Adventure für 1,99€
Ignite für 2€
Speed Runners für 4,99€
Victoria 2 für 4,99€
Sword of the Stars: The Pit für 2,50€
Warlock: Master of the Arcane für 4,99€
Renegade Ops für 3,24€
Wasteland Angel für 2,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Kinetic Void für 6,46€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Mars: War Logs für 6,79€
Reus für 4,99€

*Amazon:*
Download:
Star Trek für 7,97€
Ridge Racer Unbounded für 7,97€
Anno 1701 für 4,97


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2013)

*Computer Bild Spiele 11/2013 (Gold Edition):*
Deponia
Spellforce 2: Faith in Destiny
Hexus
Call of Juarez: The Cartel (Ab 18 Downloadspiel mit Altersverifizierung per E-Postbrief)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann u.a. als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Die Siedler Traditions-Edition: Aufbruch der Kulturen


----------



## LordCrash (2. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://notonsteam.com/


----------



## LordCrash (3. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Viele weitere 2k Deals während des ganzen Wochenendes gibt es hier: 2K Publisher Weekend*


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

*Nuuvem*

XCOM: Enemy Unknown (Steam) *5,65€*

XCOM Enemy Unknown na Nuuvem


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

* Gog.com Interplay Weekend Promo*

http://j.mp/GOGEntInt

 Fallout series, Descent series, MDK, Kingpin, Redneck Rampage and many  more stunning Interplay classics 50% off until Tuesday, October 8 at  9:59AM GMT!


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es für Arcania eigentlich irgendwelche interessanten Mods, also quasi einen Anreiz das Spiel überhaupt zu spielen?


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Gibt es für Arcania eigentlich irgendwelche interessanten Mods, also quasi einen Anreiz das Spiel überhaupt zu spielen?


 Hm, naja, SOOO schlecht ist das Spiel jetzt auch nicht. Man sollte sich das Gothic 4 eben ganz schnell wegdenken, dann kann man dieses durchschnittliche RPG schon gut spielen. 

Mods fallen mir auf Anhieb aber keine dafür ein.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe die Demo durchgespielt, so masochistisch war ich noch. Aber selbst wenn ich mir die Gothic-Wurzeln weg denke, wage ich zu bezweifeln, es noch als Durchschnitt bezeichnen zu können. Der Held ist ein Würstchen, das Kampfsystem könnte stumpfsinniger nicht sein und der Talentbaum lässt das Rollenspiel-Herz auch nicht wirklich höher schlagen. Da spiele ich dann doch lieber endlich mal Risen: Dark Waters, was in vielen Aspekten aber auch nicht an den Vorgänger herankommt.

Hatte gehofft, es gäbe für Arcania vielleicht ein paar tolle Mods wie für Gothic 3, die u.a. das komplette Kampfsystem aufbohren und solche Späße.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

*STEAM*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2013)

Ist die Enhanced Edition des 1. Baldur's Gate-Teiles immer noch so fehlerhaft?


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ist die Enhanced Edition des 1. Baldur's Gate-Teiles immer noch so fehlerhaft?


 Keine Ahnung, ich habs zwar mal vor Monaten gekauft, aber noch nie installiert.....


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

*Steam 2K Publisher Weekend - DAY TWO*

The 2K Publisher Weekend continues today with more great deals on 2K titles!

Today's Daily Deal is Borderlands 2 at 66% off!  

*All discounts end Monday, October 7th at 10AM Pacific Time. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Oktober 2013)

*GreenManGaming*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Two For




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Three For


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

Dead Space 3 für 9,95€ (Muss auf Origin aktiviert werden)

Und auf gog.com ist das Interplay Wochenende und die Titel dieses Herstellers sind um 50% reduziert.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und auf gog.com ist das Interplay Wochenende und die Titel dieses Herstellers sind um 50% reduziert.


 Kuck mal 10 Posts weiter oben....aber doppelt hält besser!


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Kuck mal 10 Posts weiter oben....aber doppelt hält besser!



Oh, hab ich nicht gesehen, ich Blindfisch  Aber du hast recht, doppelt hält besser, da es sich ja um einige Klassiker handelt


----------



## LordCrash (5. Oktober 2013)

*Steam 2K Publisher Weekend - DAY THREE*

The 2K Publisher Weekend continues today with more great deals on 2K titles!  

Today's Daily Deal is Bioshock Infinite at 66% off!  

*All discounts end Monday, October 7th at 10AM Pacific Time. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass der Season Pass auch reduziert wird, aber leider ist das nicht der Fall


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass der Season Pass auch reduziert wird, aber leider ist das nicht der Fall


 
Ja das hatte mich bei Borderlands 2 auch schon enttäuscht. Hätte mir nämlich vllt das 2. Levelupgrade und das Psycho Pack geholt, aber die waren auch nicht reduziert. Naja die nächsten Sales kommen ja schon an Halloween


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ist das eigentlich? Jetzt Ende Oktober?


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn ist das eigentlich? Jetzt Ende Oktober?


 
also Halloween ist immer der 31.10.  am Abend vor Allerheiligen


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> also Halloween ist immer der 31.10.  am Abend vor Allerheiligen


 
Ok, danke Dir. Da wird es ja dann sicher wieder Steamaktionen geben. Freu mich schon darauf


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2013)

das hätten die auch mal einen Tag früher machen können, dann hätte mein B-Day noch ein cooles Feature neben der Chance auf einen 25h Tag


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> das hätten die auch mal einen Tag früher machen können, dann hätte mein B-Day noch ein cooles Feature neben der Chance auf einen 25h Tag


 
Du hattest gestern Geburtstag?


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du hattest gestern Geburtstag?


 
nein
Überleg mal, wann haben die Tage 25 Stunden?


----------



## LordCrash (5. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein
> Überleg mal, wann haben die Tage 25 Stunden?


 Du hast am 30. Geburtstag?


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

Ach, so meinte er das. Da hab ich das komplett falsch verstanden. Mit einen Tag früher dachte ich, dass er einen Tag früher als heute meint


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du hast am 30. Geburtstag?


 
da kann einer Rechnen


----------



## LordCrash (5. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> da kann einer Rechnen


 Manchmal.....für ein Mathe-Grundstudium hats gerade noch gereicht....


----------



## LordCrash (6. Oktober 2013)

Battlefield 1942 gibt es jetzt umsonst auf Origin als BF 4 Promo.


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Oktober 2013)

Gibts schon seit nem Jahr auf Origin umsonst, hat mit BF4 nix zu tun.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Oktober 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Gibts schon seit nem Jahr auf Origin umsonst, hat mit BF4 nix zu tun.


 Ok, wusste ich nicht. Das stand eben dabei, also habe ich es hier übernommen.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Oktober 2013)

*Steam 2K Publisher Weekend - FINAL DAY *

The 2K Publisher Weekend continues today with more great deals on 2K titles!  

Today's Daily Deal is  Civilization V at 75% off! In addition, Civilization V: Gods & Kings is 75% off and Civilization V: Brave New World is 50% off.

*All discounts end Monday, October 7th at 10AM Pacific Time. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Oktober 2013)

*GAMEFLY*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Daedalic Adventure Bundle includes Deponia, Chaos on  Deponia, and The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav together at a discounted  price!

GameFly Digital *ca. 14,30€* (Steam) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Telltale Adventure Bundle includes The Walking Dead, The  Walking Dead: 400 Days, Jurassic Park: The Game, Back to the Future: The  Game, and Tales of Monkey Island together at a discounted price!

GameFly Digital *ca. 19,00€* (teilweise Steam)


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Oktober 2013)

Neue Wochenlange Angebote auf Steam


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Oktober 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Omerta - City of Gangsters für 11,24€

Midweek Madness:
Ace of Spades: Battle Builder für 4,07€
Assassin's Creed 3 für 11,99€


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

*Bundle Stars*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bundle Stars - Home




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bundle Stars - Home




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bundle Stars - Home


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

*Steam Midweek Madness
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Save 60% on Assassin’s Creed® III on Steam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Save 66% on Ace of Spades: Battle Builder on Steam


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hm, 11,99 Euro... ist mir für Assassins Creed noch zu teuer.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Hm, 11,99 Euro... ist mir für Assassins Creed noch zu teuer.


 Tja.... 

Für ein gerade mal ein Jahr altes AAA Spiel dennoch alles andere als ein schlechter Preis.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

*GOG.com 

Special 50% off Shutdown Promo: Let us show you how government works, in case yours doesn't! 
*
 $2.99        Theme Hospital   

 $2.99        Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri™   

 $2.99        Redneck Rampage Collection   

 $2.99        Tropico Reloaded   

 $4.99        Guild Gold Edition, The   

 $2.99        Capitalism Plus

Tropico, Redneck Rampage, Capitalism & 4 more free for Fed Gov  workers. Send a pic of Ur Furlough Letter to thanksobama@gog.com


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Oktober 2013)

Es kommt doch wahrscheinlich bald der Herbst-Sale, oder? Ich denke da hol ich mir dann die AC-Reihe


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Tropico, Redneck Rampage, Capitalism & 4 more free for Fed Gov  workers. Send a pic of Ur Furlough Letter to thanksobama@gog.com


 
hihi, wie geil.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2013)

Bwahahahahaha .... gog.com hat Humor, allerdings müsste die E-Mail eher thanksboehnerandteaparty@gog.com lauten!


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Es kommt doch wahrscheinlich bald der Herbst-Sale, oder? Ich denke da hol ich mir dann die AC-Reihe


 
Ich würde mal tippen, dass es einen zu Halloween und einen zu Weihnachten geben wird.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich würde mal tippen, dass es einen zu Halloween und einen zu Weihnachten geben wird.


 Ja, denke ich auch.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Oktober 2013)

*Groupees Build A 1C Mega Bundle*

*$ .50 pro Spiel*

King’s Bounty: Armored Princess
King’s Bounty: The Legend
Men of War 
Men of War: Assault Squad – Game of the Year Edition
Men of War: Red Tide
Men of War: Vietnam
UFO: Afterlight
UFO: Aftermath
UFO: Aftershock   
Fantasy Wars
Theatre of War
Theatre of War 2: Africa 1943
Theatre of War 2: Kursk 1943
Theatre of War 3: Korea
Rig’n'Roll
Death Track: Resurrection
Dawn of Magic
Brigade E5: New Jagged Union
Konung 2
Star Wolves
Star Wolves 2
Star Wolves 3: Civil War
BorderZone
Alien Shooter – Gold Pack
Parkan 2
Planet Alcatraz

alle zusammen für $12,50


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2013)

"Late Night Gaming" auf McGame bis Morgen um 10 Uhr.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

*GreenManGaming*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Golden Joystick abstimmen und entweder Mafia 2 oder Civ 5 KOSTENLOS abstauben (Wahlmöglichkeit)! 

https://goldenjoysticks.greenmangaming.com/


(Aktion ist begrenzt also ist Eile geboten..)


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *GreenManGaming*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Aktion...leide: Temporary not available, wenn man abstimmen will, aber für das kostenlose Spiel kann man sich wohl trotzdem registrieren. Nur das voten damit es bekommt funktioniert nicht


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Coole Aktion...leide: Temporary not available, wenn man abstimmen will, aber für das kostenlose Spiel kann man sich wohl trotzdem registrieren. Nur das voten damit es bekommt funktioniert nicht


 Hm, bestimmt schon maßlost überfüllt die Seite. Ggf später noch mal probieren....


----------



## LordCrash (10. Oktober 2013)

*GOG.com     ‏*

Only $23.99 for Divinity: Dragon Commander (http://j.mp/DragCommPRO ), that's 40% off discount! 

http://youtu.be/6zqmQYXBFWI  

+Witcher FREE


----------



## LordCrash (10. Oktober 2013)

*GOG.com*

The Witcher: Enhanced Edition FREE with every purchase on @*GOGcom* until October 17 9:59AM GMT http://j.mp/Witcher4FREE  #*Witcher4FREE*


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Oktober 2013)

*Steam:*

Tagesangebot:
StarDrive für 10,19€

Weekend-Deal:
Divinity: Dragon Commander für 23,99€

Steam Capcom-Wochenende

Lost Planet 3 für 23,99€
Resident Evil 6 für 14,99€
Devil May Cry für19,99€
Remember Me für 19,99€
Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition für 4,99€
uvm.


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mal bei Street Fighter zugeschlagen, da ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele mir mal nochmal ein gutes Beat em Up zu kaufen und da kommt das Angebot ganz Recht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2013)

Auf Indiegala gibt es auch ein neues Bundle.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch das neue Humble Weekly Bundle, diese Woche von *Focus Home Interactive*.

Cities XL Platinum
Blood Bowl: Legendary Edition
Divinity II: Developer's Cut
R.A.W. Realms of Ancient War
Game of Thrones
Confrontation

Für $6 oder mehr

Wargame: European Escalation
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

*GOG.com: EA Klassiker 60% reduziert*


   Theme Hospital $2.39 
   Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri™ $2.39
   Dungeon Keeper™ 2 $2.39
   Dungeon Keeper Gold™ $2.39
   SimCity 2000™ Special Edition $2.39
   Wing Commander™ 4: The Price of Freedom $2.39
   Wing Commander ®: Privateer ™ $2.39 
   Wing Commander™ 3 Heart of the Tiger™  $2.39
   Wing Commander™ 1+2  $2.39
   Syndicate Wars™  $2.39     
   Syndicate Plus™  $2.39
   Ultima™ 7 The Complete Edition  $2.39
   Ultima® Underworld 1+2  $2.39    
   Ultima™ 4+5+6  $2.39
   Ultima™ 8 Gold Edition  $2.39    
   Ultima™ 1+2+3  $2.39    
   Ultima™ 9: Ascension  $2.39     
   Populous™: The Beginning  $2.39    
   Populous™ 2: Trials of the Olympian Gods  $2.39     
   Populous™  $2.39     
   Jade Empire: Special Edition  $5.99    
   Nox™  $2.39     
   Medal of Honor: Allied Assault War Chest  $3.99     
   Lands of Lore™ 1+2  $2.39     
   Lands of Lore 3  $2.39
   Crusader: No Remorse™  $2.39
   Crusader: No Regret™  $2.39
   Clive Barker's Undying  $2.39
   Starflight™ 1+2  $2.39
   Strike Commander  $2.39    
   Magic Carpet™ 2: The Netherworlds  $2.39    
   Magic Carpet Plus™  $2.39


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

*Nuuvem Weekend Deal: EA Origin Games
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fim de Semana EA - Nuuvem

Aktueller Paypal-Umrechenkurs: 1 Euro = 2,83271 bras. Real


Um bei Nuuvem Originspiele kaufen zu können, braucht ihr eine brasilianische IP. Dies lässt sich am einfachsten über einen simplen Proxyserver regeln (zwei kleine Eingaben im Browser, ca. 3 Minuten Aufwand, keine Softwareinstallation nötig):

Hier gibts eine Liste entsprechender Proxyserver: Proxy Server List - Brazil Proxy - Brazilian Proxies

Am besten den mit dem niedrigsten Ping auswählen und dann entsprechend einer dieser Anleitungen eingeben (nach dem Kauf den Proxy aber wieder ausschalten, sonst surft man immer langsam über einen brasilianischen Proxy....):
- Chrome: Enable Proxy in Google Chrome
- Firefox: How to enable proxy in Mozilla Firefox
- IE: Enable proxy in Internet Explorer

Bei der Aktivierung in Origin kann man sogar auswählen, ob man geschnittene oder ungeschnittene Versionen haben möchte (evtl. aber nur, wenn man dabei einen VPN benutzt.)


----------



## golani79 (11. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *
> Um bei Nuuvem Originspiele kaufen zu können, braucht ihr eine brasilianische IP. Dies lässt sich am einfachsten über einen simplen Proxyserver regeln (zwei kleine Eingaben im Browser, ca. 3 Minuten Aufwand, keine Softwareinstallation nötig):
> *


*

Ist das neu? 
Bisher hab ich immer ohne Proxy, ganz normal eingekauft.*


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist das neu?
> Bisher hab ich immer ohne Proxy, ganz normal eingekauft.


 Braucht man nur für Originspiele. Steam- und Uplayspiele lassen sich nach wie vor ohne VPN oder Proxy kaufen und aktivieren.

Keine Ahnung, ob das schon immer so war, aber das ist jetzt schon seit ein paar Monaten Minium so....


----------



## golani79 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ah, nur für Originspiele ... da hab ich noch keins gekauft 

Hatte vorher "Original"spiele gelesen ... :doh:


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Oktober 2013)

*IndieGameStand Deal of the Day*

Six Sided Sanctuary
Six Sided Sanctuary is a puzzle game where you attach panels with special properties to the sides of a cube. Depending on the orientation of the panels they can help you reach your goal. Fly, flop, and find your way through 25+ unique levels in three unique themes.

*Pay what you want* und wer den Durchschnitt (bei $1,75) schlägt bekommt den Soundtrack dazu.


----------



## LordCrash (12. Oktober 2013)

*Steam*

*Weekend Sale*


Crysis 2 Maximum Edition 8,74€ Save 75% on Crysis 2 - Maximum Edition on Steam
Crysis Collection (1+2+Warhead) 13,74€ Save 75% on Crysis Collection on Steam
Divinity Dragon Commander 23,99€ Save 40% on Divinity: Dragon Commander on Steam
*Daily Deals*


Sniper Elite V2 12,99€ Save 75% on Sniper Elite V2 on Steam
World of Goo 0,90€ Save 90% on World of Goo on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Space Hulk für 18,75€

Beim Capcom-Wochenende ist heute der Resident-Evil-Tag:
Resident Evil 6 für 7,49€
Resident Evil Revelations für 9,99€
Resident Evil 5 für 4,99€
Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City für 9,51€


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

Leute, das Steam-Wochenende ist diesmal richtig gut für alle, die Horror-Action mögen, nicht übersehen. Beim Capcom-WE gibts auch noch alle Lost-Planet-Teile um 75 % verbilligt, ich hab' mir LP2 um 4,99 und LP Extreme Condition Colonies Edition um 3,75 gekauft. Ausserdem auch noch die beiden NecroVision-Teile Necroviosin + Necrovieon Lost Company um zusammen nur 4,99. 

Necrovision ist übrigens sehr ähnlich zu den Painkiller-Spielen, danke auch für den Hinweiß hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...cgames-de/7923811-spieletest-necrovision.html von DrHasenbein 

Wer auf solche Action-Games steht, unbedingt bei Steam reinsehen, das WE ist schnell vorbei


----------



## golani79 (13. Oktober 2013)

Wenn, dann würde ich Painkiller auf jeden Fall den Vorzug geben - Necrovision gefällt mir persönlich nicht wirklich.


----------



## noxious (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sollen Steam-Keys sein, obwohl die Spiele garnicht auf Stam angeboten werden?!

Hat sich das jmd geholt? Würde gerne wissen, ob es das Original ist (was ja auf aktuellen PCs unspielbar schnell läuft) oder eine neuere Version.


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Oktober 2013)

Hab auch ein Commandos auf Steam, gibts nur nich über den deutschen Steam-Store.
Ist auch die Original-Version, gibt aber diverse Fixes, die das Spiel gut spielbar machen.


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn, dann würde ich Painkiller auf jeden Fall den Vorzug geben - Necrovision gefällt mir persönlich nicht wirklich.


 
Ja bestimmt, aber Painkiller hab ich alle schon durch, auch alle DLC's von Hell&Damnation , ist also eine gute Abwechslung mal wieder etwas "Painkiller-Luft" zu schnuppern, mit einem Background den man noch nicht kennt.


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

Kann man eigentlich ein Spiel, das es bei Steam gibt, dort registrieren, auch wenn das Spiel von selbst nicht für Steam installiert wird?

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich mich richtig ausdrücken soll... es geht um Fable III

Ich installiere es gerade und es installiert normal, nicht über Steam. Bei Steam gibts aber viele Pakete zu Fable III usw., daher meine Frage, ob ich das Spiel irgendwie zu einem Steam-Spiel machen kann?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich ein Spiel, das es bei Steam gibt, dort registrieren, auch wenn das Spiel von selbst nicht für Steam installiert wird?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie ich mich richtig ausdrücken soll... es geht um Fable III
> 
> Ich installiere es gerade und es installiert normal, nicht über Steam. Bei Steam gibts aber viele Pakete zu Fable III usw., daher meine Frage, ob ich das Spiel irgendwie zu einem Steam-Spiel machen kann?


 
Da musst dich vielleicht noch ein klein wenig gedulden, Fable 3 nutzt so weit mir bekannt Games for Windows Live, oder irre ich mich? Da der zugehörige Shop nicht mehr existiert, gibt es auch nicht die Möglichkeit einen DLC zu erwerben. Da Microsoft Publisher ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering, dass GfWL rausgepacht wird und man vielleicht eine Steambindung, wie bei BioShock 2 schafft. Da wird sich wohl erst was ändern, wenn MS seinen neuen Dienst veröffentlicht.

Edit: Es nicht möglich bei Steam Spiele zu registrieren, die in der Retailversion nicht von Steam unterstützt werden, es sei denn, es wird wie bei BioShock 2 oder auch Company of Heros verfahren.


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Da musst dich vielleicht noch ein klein wenig gedulden, Fable 3 nutzt so weit mir bekannt Games for Windows Live, oder irre ich mich? Da der zugehörige Shop nicht mehr existiert, gibt es auch nicht die Möglichkeit einen DLC zu erwerben. Da Microsoft Publisher ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering, dass GfWL rausgepacht wird und man vielleicht eine Steambindung, wie bei BioShock 2 schafft. Da wird sich wohl erst was ändern, wenn MS seinen neuen Dienst veröffentlicht.
> 
> Edit: Es nicht möglich bei Steam Spiele zu registrieren, die in der Retailversion nicht von Steam unterstützt werden, es sei denn, es wird wie bei BioShock 2 oder auch Company of Heros verfahren.


 

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft, ja es ist ein Windows Live Spiel , naja kann man nichts machen 

Ich weiß nicht, ob dabei nicht schon DLC's dabei sind, es ist auf jeden Fall eine neuere Version, die es jetzt beim Libro um nur 10 Euro gibt. 
Als Bonusinhalte steht da nur: 
"Ein neuer Quest, eine neue Region, ein neues Outfit und sogar eine neue Hunderasse."
Weiters:
"Spielbar in 3D - Verleihen sie ihrem Abenteuer eine völlig neue Dimension"
und
"Wählen Sie Ihre Herausforderung - Mit der optionalen Hardcore-Einstellung erleben Sie noch mehr Action"

Ich hab's gestern mitgenommen, da es mir mit 10 Euro echt günstig schien, sogar auf Steam kostet das bloße Spiel zZ 20 Euro und irgendwie muss man Fable III als Gamer wenigstens mal ausprobiert haben


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2013)

Das kommt immer auf das Spiel an. Bei Dark Souls geht es zum Beispiel, da kann man die Retailversion (die eigentlich kein Steam braucht) mit dem Key zusätzlich auch auf Steam aktivieren. Hier gibt es eine Liste: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-wusf-3601


----------



## noxious (13. Oktober 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Hab auch ein Commandos auf Steam, gibts nur nich über den deutschen Steam-Store.
> Ist auch die Original-Version, gibt aber diverse Fixes, die das Spiel gut spielbar machen.


 Meinst du Fix im Spiel oder über Drittprogramme?


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Oktober 2013)

noxious schrieb:


> Meinst du Fix im Spiel oder über Drittprogramme?


 
All You Need to Fix and Modernize all Commandos Games in One Thread (Save/Resolution) - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## noxious (13. Oktober 2013)

Das ist mir dann zu aufwändig...

Die Links funktionieren auch schon nicht mehr.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

*Gute Nuuvem Angebote*


Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons na Nuuvem (Steam) 10,61€
Saints Row 2 na Nuuvem (Steam) 8,84€
Rise of Venice na Nuuvem (Steam) 17,68€
Demonicon - The Dark Eye na Nuuvem (Preorder, Steam)  21,22€
FIFA 14 na Nuuvem (Origin, benötigt brasilianischen Proxy zum Kauf) 21,57€
Sacred 2 Gold na Nuuvem (Steam) 12,37€
Außerdem läuft heute immer noch der Origin-Sale (siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben).


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

Mein Gott, was für ein Mist, heute läufts nicht, ich wollt jetzt noch schnell bei Resident Evil 6 zuschlagen... isses schon wieder teurer, ich  grad so richtig ab


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was für ein Mist, heute läufts nicht, ich wollt jetzt noch schnell bei Resident Evil 6 zuschlagen... isses schon wieder teurer, ich  grad so richtig ab


 Ach kauf dir stattdessen einfach Dead Rising 2 (per VPN)... 

Bei Resi 6 hast du eh nichts verpasst.


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach kauf dir stattdessen einfach Dead Rising 2 (per VPN)...
> 
> Bei Resi 6 hast du eh nichts verpasst.



Davon hab ich den Trailer angesehen, kann mir aber nicht recht was vorstellen darunter...


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Davon hab ich den Trailer angesehen, kann mir aber nicht recht was vorstellen darunter...


 Naja, ähnlich wie Dead Island: kreative Waffen herstellen und damit ein Zombie-Blutbad anrichten.... 

(nicht umsonst auf dem Index in Deutschland)


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

Naja was solls, ich hab mir zuletzt doch einige Spiele gekauft, damit hab' ich fürs erste wieder Beschäftigung genug. Da lass ich das Steam-Guthaben besser liegen, bis wieder so ein Aktionskracher kommt wie RE6 

Darksiders II, Darkness II, Fable III, Lost Planet 1 und 2, NecroVision 1 und 2.

Installiert hab ich davon schon Darksiders II, das mir sehr gut gefällt, Necrovision1 (mein Painkiller-Klon ), Lost Planet 1 (womit ich bisher aber überhaupt noch nicht zurecht komme....) und Fable III (grad erst installiert, noch nicht probiert)


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

*Gamefly.co.uk Shooter Bundles*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GameFly Digital

Edit: Mit dem Code [FONT=&quot]*GFDOCT20UK* bekommt man auf einige Bundles noch mal 20% Rabatt (muss am Ende des Bestellvorgangs eingegeben werdern).[/FONT]


----------



## Sanador (13. Oktober 2013)

Hab gehört, dass anfangs beim Capcom-Sale Dead Rising 2 im deutschen Shop verfügbar war.
Tja, nun leider nicht mehr.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Hab gehört, dass anfangs beim Capcom-Sale Dead Rising 2 im deutschen Shop verfügbar war.
> Tja, nun leider nicht mehr.


 Na und? VPN installiert und los gehts....


----------



## Sanador (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Na und? VPN installiert und los gehts....


Und riskiere damit eine Accountsperrung. ne danke!


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Und riskiere damit eine Accountsperrung. ne danke!


 Ach Quatsch, das ist nur lächerlich Panikmache im Internet..... Es gibt keine einzige bewiesene Accountsperrung auf Steam deswegen... 

Das würde ja auch heißen, dass du kein Spiel kaufen darfst, wenn du im Urlaub, im Austauschsemester, auf Geschäftsreise usw. im Ausland bist. Denn eine VPN-IP lässt sich technisch nicht von einer "echten" Auslands-IP unterscheiden. Theoretisch könnte sich auch ein Freund von dir in den Staaten mit deinem Account einloggen und Spiele für dich kaufen - völlig legal und ohne Angst vor Accountsperrung. Das gleiche gilt für VPN.

Und mal ganz ehrlich: welches Interesse sollte Steam haben, Leuten deswegen den Account zu sperren??? Solange dich keiner "anschwärzt" bei Steam, hast du überhaupt nichts zu befürchten und selbst dann muss dir ein Vergehen bzw. ein Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen erst mal nachgewiesen werden, was so gut wie unmöglich ist...


----------



## Sanador (13. Oktober 2013)

Warum sperren?
Wohl um Länder mit einem hohen Durchschnittseinkommen daran zu hindern, Spiele günstig in beispielsweise Russland zu kaufen.


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

Hm... jetzt hab ich Dead Rising 2 doch noch schnell gekauft, scheint wohl nicht schlecht zu sein, wenn es so viele haben wollen 
Ich hab' mir den Trailer nochmal angesehen, vor allem die Waffen schaun teils echt witzig aus


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Warum sperren?
> Wohl um Länder mit einem hohen Durchschnittseinkommen daran zu hindern, Spiele günstig in beispielsweise Russland zu kaufen.


 Ach Quatsch, das kriegt Steam ja nicht mal mit, wenn dich keiner direkt anschwärzt. Es ist technisch praktisch unmöglich, das herauszufinden. Außerdem ist es die Politik von Steam, öffentliche Unruhe zu vermeiden. Zumal es einfacher ist, einfach einen Key in einem Russenshop zu kaufen und in Steam zu aktivieren....

Aber ist ja nicht mein Problem, wenn du irgendwelcher Internetparanoia folgst und dich dann selbst um gute Deals bringst.


----------



## Sanador (13. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, das kriegt Steam ja nicht mal mit, wenn dich keiner direkt anschwärzt. Es ist technisch praktisch unmöglich, das herauszufinden. Außerdem ist es die Politik von Steam, öffentliche Unruhe zu vermeiden. Zumal es einfacher ist, einfach einen Key in einem Russenshop zu kaufen und in Steam zu aktivieren....
> 
> Aber ist ja nicht mein Problem, wenn du irgendwelcher Internetparanoia folgst und dich dann selbst um gute Deals bringst.


Das hat doch nichts mit Paranoia zu tun, ich bin halt übervorsichtig und bekanntlich schützt Unwissenheit vor Strafe nicht. 
Doch du scheinst deiner These äußerst sicher zu sein ( wie eigentlich immer...  ). 
Kauft du häufig via VPN bei Steam ein?


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit Paranoia zu tun, ich bin halt übervorsichtig und bekanntlich schützt Unwissenheit vor Strafe nicht.
> Doch du scheinst deiner These äußerst sicher zu sein ( wie eigentlich immer...  ).
> Kauft du häufig via VPN bei Steam ein?


 
Ja, da ich auf geschnittene Spiele keine Lust habe, aber dafür auch auf indizierte Spiele..... 

Außerdem benutze ich auch viele internationale Keys (z.B. von Nuuvem) und habe noch nie von Problemen diesbezüglich gehört bzw. gehabt.

Wenn man nicht so doof ist und den Stam-Support selbst anschreibt, dass das per VPN gekaufte Spiel aus Grund X nicht funktioniert, passiert da auch nichts.... 


Ich will dich aber nicht auf Teufel komm raus überzeugen. Wenn dir das aus welchem Grund auch immer zu unsicher ist, dann lass es sein.


----------



## Sanador (13. Oktober 2013)

Siehe:
Sie verpflichten sich, weder ein IP-Proxying noch ein sonstiges Verfahren einzusetzen, um den Ort Ihres Wohnsitzes zu verschleiern, wobei dies sowohl im Hinblick auf eine Umgehung von geografischen Beschränkungen hinsichtlich der Inhalte von Spielen als auch für Käufe zu an Ihrem geografischen Standort nicht geltenden Preisen als auch für sonstige Zwecke einer entsprechenden Verschleierung gilt. Falls Sie gegen diese Pflicht verstoßen, sind wir berechtigt, den Zugang zu Ihrem Benutzerkonto zu unterbinden.

Aus der Nutzungsbedingungen von Steam:
Steam Subscriber Agreement

Wie gesagt, man muss es mit Vorsicht genießen und Keys von Drittherstellern zu kaufen geht aus Steams Sicht auch in Ordnung, siehe Nuuvem.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich kenne die Nutzungsbestimmungen von Steam. Aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass Steam das auch tatsächlich 
a) technisch kontrolliert 
b) personell kontrolliert
c) ahndet wie in den Nutzungsbestimmungen.


----------



## Sanador (13. Oktober 2013)

Na dann gifte mir eben Dead Rising 2! 
Somit kann ich meine Paranoia besänftigen und du kannst, durch nicht erfolgte Accountsperrung, deine These bekräftigen.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Na dann gifte mir eben Dead Rising 2!
> Somit kann ich meine Paranoia besänftigen und du kannst, durch nicht erfolgte Accountsperrung, deine These bekräftigen.


 Haha, guter Versuch...


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Eador: Master of the Broken World für 9,49€

Wochenlange-Angebote bis zum 21.Oktober:
Rig n Roll für 4,99€
A.R.E.S.: Extinction Agenda für 2,49€
Disciples 2: Gallean's Return für 1,49€
Disciples 2: Rise of the Elves für 1,49€
Death Track: Resurrection für 1,49€
Retro City Rampage für 4,75€
Little Inferno für 4,49€
Element4l für 3,99€
Jagged Alliance Online: Ivan Edition für 13,99€
Jagged Alliance Online: Shadow Edition für 13,99€
Jagged Alliance 2 Gold für 4,99€
Thirty Flights of Loving für 2€
Sengoku für 2,50€
Post Apocalyptic Mayhem für 2,49€
Naval Warfare für 2,49€

*gog.com*
The Bard's Tale für $3,99


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Ace Combat Assault Horizon - Enhanced Edition für 7,49€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Dust: An Elysian Tail für 4,76€
Terraria für 2,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2013)

Neues Bundle:
Humble Bundle with Android 7

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann sind die Spiele sowohl für Smartphone als auch für PC.


----------



## LordCrash (16. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Neues Bundle:
> Humble Bundle with Android 7
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann sind die Spiele sowohl für Smartphone als auch für PC.


 Das siehst du richtig (für Android Geräte).


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2013)

Ein weiteres Spieleheft samt Vollversion(en)*

Chip PowerPlay 03/2013*
Might and Magic VI (+ Extras wie Soundtrack, Weltkarte usw. auf DVD)
C64 Spiele samt Emulator:
Assembloids
Soulless
Jars' Revenge


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2013)

Ein neues Bundle: The Birthday Bundle - Indie Royale

Mit Cities in Motion 2, Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project, Impire, XenoMiner, Perfection und dann wird ein Spiel noch später freigeschaltet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Scribblenauts Unlimited für 4,74€

*McGame:*
"Late Night Gaming" bis morgen um 10 Uhr mit:

Remember Me für 17,95€
DMC Devil May Cry für 9,95€
Need for Speed The Run für 9,95€
Geheimakte 2 für 5,95€
Call of Juarez Megabundle für 22,49€


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2013)

Scribblenauts ist echt zu empfehlen, das ist nen Super Rätselspiel mit einem besonderen Wiederspielwert da ja nicht nur ein Begriff zur Lösung führt und es echt Spaß macht kreativ zu werden


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Scribblenauts ist echt zu empfehlen, das ist nen Super Rätselspiel mit einem besonderen Wiederspielwert da ja nicht nur ein Begriff zur Lösung führt und es echt Spaß macht kreativ zu werden



Das klingt so sehr nach Psychonauts... hatte es damals geschenkt bekommen, mit dem Hinweiß "das musst du unbedingt probieren".... was für ein Graus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das klingt so sehr nach Psychonauts... hatte es damals geschenkt bekommen, mit dem Hinweiß "das musst du unbedingt probieren".... was für ein Graus


 Ähm... Ne, beides hat so ziemlich nichts gemein.


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das klingt so sehr nach Psychonauts... hatte es damals geschenkt bekommen, mit dem Hinweiß "das musst du unbedingt probieren".... was für ein Graus


 
ne ne du
Psychonauts ist ja mehr so ein Jump&Run Adventure, bei Scribblenauts hast du ein Problem wie z.B.: Das Gras vor dem Haus ist zu hoch. Jetzt musst du das Lösen in dem halt verschiedene Begriffe oder Adjektive ausprobierst, also angefangen davon den Begriff Ziege oder Rasenmäher einzugeben um einen Ziege oder Rasenmäher zu bekommen um das Gras zu mähen, du kannst aber auch Adjektive auf die Objekte anwenden und so auch einfach das Haus Größer oder das Gras kleiner machen 

hier wird das auch ganz gut erklärt:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqzqGRdABpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ne ne du
> Psychonauts ist ja mehr so ein Jump&Run Adventure, bei Scribblenauts hast du ein Problem wie z.B.: Das Gras vor dem Haus ist zu hoch. Jetzt musst du das Lösen in dem halt verschiedene Begriffe oder Adjektive ausprobierst, also angefangen davon den Begriff Ziege oder Rasenmäher einzugeben um einen Ziege oder Rasenmäher zu bekommen um das Gras zu mähen, du kannst aber auch Adjektive auf die Objekte anwenden und so auch einfach das Haus Größer oder das Gras kleiner machen
> 
> hier wird das auch ganz gut erklärt:
> ...



Ah verstehe, danke, ja das ist ganz was anderes


----------



## Briareos (17. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Spieleheft samt Vollversion(en)*
> 
> Chip PowerPlay 03/2013*
> Might and Magic VI (+ Extras wie Soundtrack, Weltkarte usw. auf DVD)
> ...


 Danke für den Hinweis, hätte das Erschdeinen der neuen Ausgabe fast verpennt.

@Scribblenauts
Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Ich spiel die Titel unterwegs auf dem DS und die sind wirklich unglaublich unterhaltsame Zeitvertreiber. ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2013)

Was Scribblenauts betrifft, da gibt es seit ein paar Wochen auch ein neues Spiel auf Steam: Scribblenauts Unmasked: A DC Comics Adventure. Weiß allerdings nicht, wie gut das ist. 

Zu den heutigen neuen Angeboten:
*
Steam:*
Tagesaktion:
Endless Space für 7,49€ und die Gold Edition für 8,74€

Wochenend-Angebote:
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare für 5,74€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos ausprobiert werden)
Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY für 5€
Batman Arkham City GOTY für 7,50€


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was Scribblenauts betrifft, da gibt es seit ein paar Wochen auch ein neues Spiel auf Steam: Scribblenauts Unmasked: A DC Comics Adventure. Weiß allerdings nicht, wie gut das ist.


 
naja, wenn man sich die miesen Tests (ha, Doppeldeutigkeit) ansieht bei der Unseite Metacritic, dann kann man die irgendwo in die Tonne kloppen, weil ich nicht das gefühlt habe das die den Sinn von dem Spiel verstanden haben oder von der DC-Seite ran gehen


----------



## Sanador (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das klingt so sehr nach Psychonauts... hatte es damals geschenkt bekommen, mit dem Hinweiß "das musst du unbedingt probieren".... was für ein Graus


Wie kann man Psychonauts nicht mögen...das ist doch Tim Schäfers Meisterwerk!


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Wie kann man Psychonauts nicht mögen...das ist doch Tim Schäfers Meisterwerk!


 
tjaaa, das ist dieses Konzept der "unterschiedlichen Meinungen"


----------



## Sanador (18. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> tjaaa, das ist dieses Konzept der "unterschiedlichen Meinungen"


Dann sagt man aber sowas in der Art: "Ein etwas ungewöhnlicher Stil, der mich nicht besonders anspricht". Aber bitte nicht "was für ein Graus "!


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

*GOG.com Weekend Promo: Point-and-click-a-thon*

*Get To The Moon, The Longest Journey, The Book of Unwritten Tales, and many more amazing adventure titles 60% off!*

Are you up for an adventure? Come, join our delightful Point-and-click-a-thon!  If you were to install one of these fancy mouse cursor distance  trackers, you could easily see that playing point-and-click games is  like running a marathon for your tabletop rodent. The more you play, the  more exercise it gets. So, in the spirit of keeping your computer  peripherals (and probably your wrists) fit and healthy, we offer you a  vast selection of excellent workouts. We've prepared 16 fantastic  adventure games, out of which 13 have the time-proven point-and-click  interface, and all of them can be yours with a hefty 60% off discount,  this weekend.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Wie kann man Psychonauts nicht mögen...das ist doch Tim Schäfers Meisterwerk!


 
Von der Story, den Dialogen und dem Design her ist das Game genial. 
Aber das "Gameplay" an sich wird nach ein paar Stunden extrem langweilig - leider!
Ich hab das Spiel fast ganz durchgespielt - aber irgendwann hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Wie kann man Psychonauts nicht mögen...das ist doch Tim Schäfers Meisterwerk!


 


Sanador schrieb:


> Dann sagt man aber sowas in der Art: "Ein etwas ungewöhnlicher Stil, der mich nicht besonders anspricht". Aber bitte nicht "was für ein Graus "!


 

Stimmt, vielleicht hätte ich es anders ausdrücken können, aber für mich war's wirklich ein Graus. Vor allem, weil ich ja mit so großen Erwartungen ranging. Ich bekam es beim letzten Gildentreffen von unserem Leiter geschenkt, mit dem Hinweiß wie toll es wäre, das müsse ich probieren. Dann war das aber irgendwie nur ein Rumgeklicke in einer Zeichentrick-Landschaft mit einer Story, die so gar nicht in meinen Kopf wollte... nach einer Stunde hab ich das Game verbannt. Vielleicht hätte ich mich auch länger damit befassen sollen, um mich rein zu leben und mich daran zu gewöhnen.... aber diese Art von Spielen ist wirklich nicht meins.

Ein gutes Beispiel ist da auch das von PCG lobgehudelte Game, das es erst letztens als VW gab, "The book of unwritten Tales". Mit irrsinnig hohen Erwartungen hab ich diese VW damals sofort installiert und dann war es......  , einfach echt nicht meins wahrscheinlich


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> mit einer Story, die so gar nicht in meinen Kopf wollte


 
war das jetzt absicht?


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> war das jetzt absicht?


 
Wie meint er das?


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wie meint er das?


 
naja, der Twist ja das man sich ja nicht nur in der "Oberwelt" bewegt sondern die verschiedenen Level in den Gedankenwelten der Leute stattfinden


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Back to topic please.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Oktober 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite Downloadversion (Steam)** 7,29€ (9,99$)* -> Amazon.com: BioShock Infinite [Download]: Video Games

Man benötigt allerdings eine (Fake) US-Adresse (z.B. irgendeine Hoteladresse) und eine Kreditkarte für den digitalen Spielekauf bei Amazon.com 


Edit: *Bioshock Infinite Season Pass (Steam) 14,61€ (19,99$)* -> http://www.amazon.com/BioShock-Infinite-Season-Pass-Online/dp/B00BHMLESC/?tag=mdhdus-20


----------



## LordCrash (19. Oktober 2013)

*2 PS4 Spiele vorbestellen, 1 weiteres PS4 Spiel gratis erhalten bei Amazon.de
*
http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000756943&tag=

Zwei Spiele aus dieser Liste vorbestellen:


    Assassin’s Creed 4: Black Flag
    Battlefield 4
    Call of Duty Ghosts
    FIFA 14
 ...und man bekommt eines der folgenden Spiele umsonst dazu: 


    DriveClub
    Killzone: Shadow Fall
    Knack
 (Evtl. interessant für Leute, die sich eine "nackte" PS4 vorbestellt haben... )

Edit: Ist scheinbar noch nicht freigeschaltet (d.h. man bekommt den Rabatt noch nicht gutgeschrieben), aber das soll wohl bald der Fall sein, sorry.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Oktober 2013)

*Crysis 3 als Downloadversion (Origin) bei Gamesload.de für 7,95€* -> Crysis 3 als Download online kaufen - PC - Gamesload

Auch als Benchmark zu gebrauchen....


----------



## LordCrash (19. Oktober 2013)

*Batman Arkham City GOTY + Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Bundle (Steam) für 7,08 € bei Gamefly.co.uk mit Gutscheincode GFDOCT20UK -> GameFly Digital

Oder Batman Arkham City GOTY (Steam) bei Amazon. com für 5,48€ (7,49$) -> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AHH5736?tag=mdhdus-20
*


----------



## LordCrash (19. Oktober 2013)

*[Steam] 20 Jahre Stardock Jubiläum (Deals bis 21.10.)*

* 75% Rabatt: *


Fallen Enchantress  6,99 €
Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes 9,24 €
Galactic Civilizations I: Ultimate Edition 2,49 €
Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition 4,74 €
Sins of a Solar Empire: Trinity 4,74 €
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion 9,24 €
Demigod 2,49 €
The Political Machine 2012 0,99 €
Stardock Pack 20,74 € (Bundle)
*50% Rabatt:*


Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion Forbidden Worlds 2,49 €
Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes Loot Pack 2,49 €
Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes Quest Pack 2,49 €
Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes Map Pack 2,49 €
Fallen Enchantress Map Pack 2,49 €
Stardock 20yr Anniversary


----------



## LordCrash (19. Oktober 2013)

*Batman: Arkham Origins (Steam) inklusive Deathstroke & Batman Legends DLCs 

*vorbestellen bei 2game.com (England) mit 25%-Gutscheincode "Bat25OFF" 

für* 25,60€ (£21,74) 

-> Buy Batman Arkham Origins PC | Free UK Delivery | 2Game.com
*


----------



## LordCrash (19. Oktober 2013)

*Nuuvem Deals und Angebote*


Sleeping Dogs (Steam) *4,55€* -> Sleeping Dogs™ na Nuuvem
Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag (Uplay, Preorder) *35,06€* -> Assassin’s Creed IV Black Flag na Nuuvem
Bioshock Infinite Season Pass (Steam) *10,51€ *-> BioShock Infinite Season Pass na Nuuvem
Deus Ex GOTY Edition (DRM-free) *1,75€ *-> Deus Ex: Game of the Year Edition na Nuuvem
Galaxy on Fire 2 (Steam) *7,01€ -*> Galaxy on Fire 2 Full HD na Nuuvem
Thief (Steam, Preorder) *24,54€ *-> THIEF na Nuuvem
Thief Master Thief Edition (Steam, Preorder)* 28,04€ -*> THIEF: Master Thief Edition na Nuuvem
Vorbestellung von EA Spielen (nur mit brasilianischem Proxy kaufbar, aber problemlos über Origin aktivierbar):


Battlefield 4 (Origin, Preorder) *35,05€* -> Battlefield 4™ na Nuuvem
Need for Speed Rivals (Origin, Prorder) *35,05€ *-> Need For Speed Rivals na Nuuvem
Titanfall (Origin, Preorder) *35,05€* -> Titanfall na Nuuvem


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Oktober 2013)

@Crash 
Heut im Kaufrausch oder was? 

btw: The Bureau - XCOM Declassified kann im Moment für 9,69€ bei Amazon erstanden werden. Plus 5€ Versandgebühr.


----------



## LordCrash (19. Oktober 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> @Crash
> Heut im Kaufrausch oder was?
> 
> btw: The Bureau - XCOM Declassified kann im Moment für 9,69€ bei Amazon erstanden werden. Plus 5€ Versandgebühr.


 Ich hab heut noch gar nichts gekauft. Ich war nur (mal wieder) so nett, für die Forenuser interessante Deals zu sammeln und hier reinzupacken....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Oktober 2013)

*Steam:*

Tagesangebot:
Deadpool für 24,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Oktober 2013)

*The Indie Gala:* _*Red Faction*_

Pay minimum $1 for
- Red Faction
- Red Faction II

Pay more than $3,99 to unlock
- Red Faction Guerrilla
- Red Faction Armageddon
- Red Faction Armageddon - Path to War DLC

Der Preis von $3,99 bleibt nur die ersten 8 Stunden bestehen.

The Indie Gala


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. Oktober 2013)

Cool, die ersten beiden hole ich mir nochmal. Habe sie zwar damals schon unendlich oft auf PS2 durchgespielt, aber da schau ich doch gern noch mal rein. 

Den restlichen Shit dürfen sie aber behalten.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Cool, die ersten beiden hole ich mir nochmal. Habe sie zwar damals schon unendlich oft auf PS2 durchgespielt, aber da schau ich doch gern noch mal rein.
> 
> Den restlichen Shit dürfen sie aber behalten.


 
auf der PCG-DVD war mal der zweite dabei
was soll ich sagen, ich hab den nur aus interesse durchgespielt, aber der war richtig scheiße, die sind da alle wie Zombies durch die gegend gelatscht


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2013)

Bei McGame ist auch eine Herbstaktion und je nach Kauf bekommt man Rabatte..für 1 Spiel 30%, für 2 Spiele 50% und bei 3 Spielen 60%: Herbst Rabatthon - Hier bestimmst du wie weit du gehst


----------



## golani79 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hm .. bei McGame find ich es ein wenig blöd, dass nicht dabeisteht, ob Steam oder Konsorten bzw. obs dann überhaupt auf Steam funktioniert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. bei McGame find ich es ein wenig blöd, dass nicht dabeisteht, ob Steam oder Konsorten bzw. obs dann überhaupt auf Steam funktioniert.


 
Wenn man sich ein Spiel einzeln anschaut, dann steht das normal dabei. Wenn man beispielsweise Steam braucht, steht dann da: "Für den Download, die Installation, Aktivierung und Ausführung des Spiels ist ein STEAM-Konto erforderlich."


----------



## LordCrash (21. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei McGame ist auch eine Herbstaktion und je nach Kauf bekommt man Rabatte..für 1 Spiel 30%, für 2 Spiele 50% und bei 3 Spielen 60%: Herbst Rabatthon - Hier bestimmst du wie weit du gehst


 Schön und gut, allerdings sind die Einzelpreise für die Spiele so hoch, dass sich auch der Rabatt nicht rentiert....das ist mehr oder weniger ein Nepp, sorry.


----------



## golani79 (21. Oktober 2013)

Na ja ... Blood Dragon, Gunslinger und Might & Magic X zusammen gäbs für 23.94€ - da spart man sich schon was.

Das wären nämlich die 3 Titel, die mich interessieren würden.
M&M X würd normal schon ~30€ kosten und Gunslinger sowie Blood Dragon würden normal auch jeweils mit ~15€ zu Buche schlagen.
Wäre man bei ~60€.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Na ja ... Blood Dragon, Gunslinger und Might & Magic X zusammen gäbs für 23.94€ - da spart man sich schon was.
> 
> Das wären nämlich die 3 Titel, die mich interessieren würden.
> M&M X würd normal schon ~30€ kosten und Gunslinger sowie Blood Dragon würden normal auch jeweils mit ~15€ zu Buche schlagen.
> Wäre man bei ~60€.


 Gut, sagen wir es so: wenn man wirklich drei Spiele unbedingt will, kann man ein paar Euro sparen (wobei weder Gunslinger noch Blood Dragon mehr als 10€ im Regelfall kosten und man X auch schon für unter 20€ haben kann....). 

Wer aber nur ein oder zwei Spiele haben will, der spart nicht wirklich was, sondern legt eher noch drauf. Gibt ein paar Ausnahmen im Angebot, aber das gilt für die meisten Titel.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Oktober 2013)

https://twitter.com/humble/status/392365053564829696                         60% off @*MonacoIsMine* today DRM-free for PC/Mac/Linux + on Steam! Free mega-update has new campaign & game model. https://www.humblebundle.com/store/monaco/pending …

https://t.co/6gAwxTnZl4
Edit: 60% reduziert = $6


----------



## LordCrash (22. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Indie Carnival - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Monaco für 5,59€

Außerdem gibt es neue wochenlange Angebote bis zum 28.Oktober


----------



## LordCrash (22. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warhammer 40K Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## LordCrash (22. Oktober 2013)

*GreenManGaming: Horror Deals*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Deals bis zu 75% (jeden Tag kommen neue hinzu)*


  *Darksiders             * *4.99 € *
  *Darksiders II             * *12.49 €*
  *Darksiders II and Se...             * *17.49 € *
  *Darksiders II: LTD             * *11.24 € *
  *Darksiders II: Seaso...             * *3.99 € *
  *Treasures of the sun             * *1.74 € *
 

  *Painkiller Black             * *2.48 €*
  *Dungeons: Gold Editi...             * *7.49 € *
  *Dungeons: Map Pack             * *0.74 € *
  *Killing Floor: LF             * *0.74 € *
  *Oknytt             * *4.99 € *
  *Painkiller Complete             * *14.99 € *
 

  *Killing Floor Comple... **9.99 € *
  *Painkiller Resurrect             * *2.49 € *
  *Scratches: Director'...             * *2.49 € *
  *The Showdown Effect:...             * *4.99 € *
  *UFO: Afterlight             * *3.74 € *
  *UFO: Aftershock             * *2.49 € *
 

  *AOF: Undead King             * *1.99 € *
  *Darkness Within 2             * *2.49 € *
  *Darkness Within             * *2.49 € *
  *Night at the Grindho...             * *3.74 € *
  *Oddplanet             * *1.99 € *
  *39 Steps             * *2.49 € *
 

  *XCOM: Enemy Unknown             * *9.99 € *
  *Age of Fear 2: The C...             * *5.09 €*
  *Condemned: Criminal ...             * *2.49 €*
  *Costume Quest             * *3.37 € *
  *Dark             * *22.49 € *
  *X-Com Collection             * *14.99 € *
 
*Weekly Deals*


  *AZMD             * *2.49 € *
  *AZMD Score DLC             * *0.79 € *
  *Clive Barkers Jerich...             * *2.49 € *
  *Criminal Minds             * *2.39 € *
  *Damnation             * *3.05 € *
  *Dear Esther             * *1.48 €*
 

  *Dracula 2: The Last ...             * *4.99 € *
  *Dracula 3             * *3.49 €*
  *Dracula 4: The Shado...             * *9.99 € *
  *Dracula Ressurection             * *4.99 € *
  *Ghost Whisperer             * *2.39 €*
  *Murder She Wrote 2: ...             * *2.39 €*
 

  *Murder She Wrote             * *2.39 €*
  *Necronomicon             * *4.99 €*
  *Nicolas Eymerich The...             * *9.99 € *
  *Nostradamus: The Las...             * *9.99 € *
  *Overlord             * *2.24 €*
  *Overlord Complete Pa...             * *4.99 € *
 

  *Dear Esther             * *1.48 €*
  *Overlord II             * *3.05 €*
  *Overlord: RH             * *3.05 €*
  *Post Mortem             * *1.99 €*
  *The Lost Cases of Sh...             * *2.39 €*
  *The Lost Cases of Sh...             * *2.39 €*


----------



## LordCrash (22. Oktober 2013)

Get @*GoneHomeGame* for 50% off (=9,99$)! Available for Win/Mac/Linux, DRM-free + includes a Steam key! Sale ends in 1 day - https://www.humblebundle.com/store/gonehome/OHFHXxPWMLTy …


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. Oktober 2013)

Neben Gone Home ist im Steam Store auch *Sir, You Are Being Hunted um 50% reduziert*.

Bei Gone Home habe ich zugeschlagen. Letzteres macht mich auch voll an, ist aber eh noch Early-Access. Verwunderlich, dass es jetzt bereits im Daily Deal auftaucht. Vielleicht überlege ich es mir bis morgen auch nochmal.


----------



## Batze (22. Oktober 2013)

Gerade bei Amazon gefunden.

The Bureau: XCOM Declassified

für Läppische 8,67 €uronen

The Bureau


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Oktober 2013)

Für alle die sich nicht nur an Spielen erfreuen, sondern auch an deren Soundtrack, gibt es grad das Game Music Bundle... of the Damned!.

Pay what you want

5 Alben für $1
Amnesia: The Dark Descent OST
Amnesia: A Machine For Pigs
Limbo (Original Videogame Soundtrack)
Bloodrayne: Betrayal Official Soundtrack
Dead Space

9 weitere für mehr als $10
Silent Hill: Shattered Memories
Alice: Madness Returns
Year Walk
Penumbra OST
The Horror at MS Aurora Original Soundtrack
Organ Trail: Director’s Cut
Plants vs. Zombies Soundtrack
Home – Original Soundtrack
[Survaillant]


----------



## LordCrash (22. Oktober 2013)

Für die Assassins's Creed Enthusiasten unter uns (wie mich)... 

*Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag Gold Edition** für umgerechnet ca. 47€ (Uplay) bei Nuuvem*

Assassin’s Creed IV: Black Flag Gold Edition na Nuuvem



  Kleine Beschreibung (auf Englisch):

*The Gold Edition will give you ALL the pre-order bonuses and DLC  packs under the sun on release date.* 


*Full list of extra content and goodies in Assassin’s Creed IV Black Flag Gold Edition:*


AC4: Black Flag Season Pass: Gives you all-in-one access to a new 3+  hour single-player story featuring Adewale, an ex-slave turned  Assassin, the exclusive Kraken Ship Pack, plus multiplayer characters  and much more!
Captain Kenway’s Legacy Pack: Golden Scimitars and Multiplayer Treasure Hunter Costume
The Trove of Mystery Pack: Iron Wheel & Astrolabe Relic
Pirates Bounty Pack: German Rapiers & Compass Relic
Sacrificed Secrets Pack: Dark and dangerous treasure-hunting mission  on Sacrifice Island; Unlock Captain Drake’s Dual Swords and Pistols,  Picture, Title, and Relics
Hidden Mystery Pack: Adventurous treasure-hunting mission on Mystery  Island; Unlock Stede Bonnet’s Ship, Costumes and other MP items
Black Island Pack: Dark and dangerous treasure-hunting mission on  Black Island; Unlock the Deadly Black Ship and Captain Morgan’s Silver  Flintlock Pistols, Costume, Picture, and Title
Aveline Pack: 60 minutes of additional gameplay featuring Aveline de  Grandpré from Assassin’s Creed III Liberation; Unlockable Aveline ship  figurehead
 *AC4: Season Pass Details:*


Freedom Cry: Born a slave, Adewale found freedom as a pirate aboard  the Jackdaw as Captain Edward Kenway’s second-in-command. Fifteen years  later, Adewale has become a trained assassin and finds himself  shipwrecked in Saint-Domingue with no weapons or crew, starting a new  adventure of his own.
The Exclusive Kraken Ship Pack – Only available to Season Pass  owners, this pack includes personalization elements for the Jackdaw.
New ways to personalize the player’s pirate experience – Additional single player missions, weapons, skins, and collectibles.
More Multiplayer Mayhem – Unlock new characters for an even more expansive multiplayer experience.


Edit: Die normale Vorbestellerversion (Uplay) kostet dort ca. 35€.


----------



## LordCrash (23. Oktober 2013)

*GreenManGaming Horror Deals*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Up to 75% off   *(mit Gratisspiel)


  *Dungeons & Dragons: ...             * *6.99 €*
  *F.E.A.R             * *2.24 €*
 *F.E.A.R Pack             * *10.99 €*
  *FEAR 2: P O             * *3.74 €*
  *F.E.A.R. 3             * *4.99 €*
  *LoK: Defiance             * *1.74 €*
 

  *99 Spirits             * *8.99 €*
  *99 Spirits Deluxe Ed...             * *11.99 €*
  *Hell Yeah!             * *3.24 €*
  *Hellforces             * *2.49 €*
  *LoK: Soul Reaver             * *1.74 €*
  *LoK: Soul Reaver 2             * *1.74 €*
 

  *Nancy Drew - Danger ...             * *2.37 €*
  *Nancy Drew - Ghost D...             * *2.37 €*
  *Nancy Drew - Message...             * *2.37  *
  *Nancy Drew - Secret ...             * *2.37 €*
  *Nancy Drew - Secrets...             * *2.37 €*
  *Nancy Drew - The Fin...             * *2.37 €*
 

  *Nancy Drew - The Hau...             * *2.37 €*
  *Nancy Drew - Treasur...             * *2.37 €*
  *Nancy Drew Dossier: ...             * *2.37 €*
 *Nancy Drew: Alibi in...             * *2.37 €*
  *Nancy Drew: Resortin...             * *2.37 €*
  *Nancy Drew: The Ghos...             * *6.45 €*
 

  *Dark Fall: LS             * *2.49 €*
  *Nancy Drew: Shadow a...             * *2.37 €*
  *Nancy Drew: The Capt...             * *2.37 €*
  *Nancy Drew: The Dead...             * *6.45 €*
  *Nancy Drew: Tomb of ...             * *6.45 €*
  *Nancy Drew: Trail of...             * *2.37 *
 

  *NecroVisioN             * *3.74  *
  *Darksiders             * *4.99 €*
  *Darksiders II             * *12.49 €*
  *Darksiders II: LTD             * *11.24 €*
  *Darksiders II: Seaso...             * *3.99 €*
  *Dungeons: Gold Editi...             * *7.49 €*
*Up to 75% (ohne Gratisspiel)*



  *Painkiller Redemp             * *1.23 €*
  *Painkiller: Hell & D...             * *4.99 €*
  *Painkiller: Hell & D...             * *7.49 € *
  *Painkiller: Overdose             * *1.24 € *
  *Painkiller: RE             * *2.49 € *
  *Painkiller Resurrect             * *2.49 €*
 

  *Darksiders II             * *12.49 €*
  *Scratches: Director'...             * *2.49 €*
  *The Showdown Effect:...             * *4.99 €*
  *UFO: Afterlight             * *3.74 € *
 *UFO: Aftermath             * *1.74 € *
  *UFO: Aftershock             * *2.49 €*
*Es gelten auch weiterhin alle Weekly Deals: Weekly Horror*

*Eventuell noch zusätzlicher Rabatt möglich mit folgendem Code:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

*Nuuvem *

LEGO Marvel Superheroes (Steam) *15,10€ *LEGO Marvel Super Heroes na Nuuvem


*GreenManGaming*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thief Gold | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
Thief II: The Metal Age | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

*HumbleBundle Store*

Hotline Miami (DRM-free for PC, Mac, Linux + Steam) $2,49 https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hotlinemiami/Sj3j2hsozpn


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

*Steam Weekend Sale: Deep Silver Spiele

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deep Silver Publisher Weekend


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

*Groupees Horror Bundle

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Groupees


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

*Steam Deals*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Save 75% on Mass Effect 2 on Steam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Save 75% on EVE Online on Steam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Save 66% on Euro Truck Simulator 2 on Steam


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

*GreenManGaming Horror Week
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*       Up to 75% off   *


  *Dead Rising 2             * *4.99 € *
  *Dishonored             * *14.99 €*
  *FINAL FANTASY VII             * *6.49 € *
  *Legacy of Kain Pack             * *5.24 € *
  *Thief Pack             * *4.74 € *
  *Trapped Dead             * *2.49 € *
 

  *Thief 3             * *8.99 €*
  *Dark Fall: LS             * *2.49 € *
  *Dark Fall: LS             * *2.49 € *
  *The Binding of Isaac             * *4.99 €*
  *Thief Gold             * *6.99 €*
  *Thief II: The Metal ...             * *6.99 €*


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

*Humble Weekly Bundle

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Sanador (24. Oktober 2013)

Da ist ja wieder Dead Rising 2, und diesmal muss ich mich nicht um einen Bann bei Steam fürchten!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Humble Weekly Bundle
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 Diese Titel haben irgendwie was von "Erweitern die Sinne"...Sowas Meditatives...


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Da ist ja wieder Dead Rising 2, und diesmal muss ich mich nicht um einen Bann bei Steam fürchten!


Einen VPN/Proxy brauchst du zum Kauf trotzdem, aber einen Bann musst du in der Tat so nicht fürchten...


----------



## Sanador (24. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Einen VPN/Proxy brauchst du zum Kauf trotzdem, aber einen Bann musst du in der Tat so nicht fürchten...


Klar braucht man auch hier einen Proxy, aber nur für den Browser und nicht für den Steam-Client. Wie schon damals gesagt, ich gehe lieber auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Klar braucht man auch hier einen Proxy, aber nur für den Browser und nicht für den Steam-Client. Wie schon damals gesagt, ich gehe lieber auf Nummer sicher.


 Kein Ding. Dann freue ich mich für dich, dass du jetzt zuschlagen kannst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2013)

Amazon bietet jetzt per Download auch ab 18 Titel an (unter Verifizierung per Personalausweisnummer) und hat gerade Rainbow Six Vegas kostenlos im Angebot und weitere Titel 50% reduziert: http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000754523

Unter anderem bekommt man da Splinter Cell Blacklist für 17,97€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. Oktober 2013)

*IT'S GET LOADED TIME*
Get Loaded 

2 Spiele zusammen für 12€, zur Auswahl stehen:

Hitman Absolution Professional Edition 
Sleeping Dogs 
DiRT Showdown 
Rising Storm 
SpellForce 2: Faith in Destiny Digital Deluxe Edition 
Sniper Elite V2: High Command Edition 
StarDrive 
Serious Sam 3: BFE Seriously Digital Edition 
The Darkness II 
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mount & Blade: Warband für 4,99€ oder die Komplette Collection für 8,74€

Bei dem Deep Silver Wochenende ist heute Risen-Tag: Deep Silver Publisher Weekend
*
gog.com*
Rebellion Wochenende und die Titel sind um 60% reduziert


----------



## LordCrash (26. Oktober 2013)

*Gamefly Digital RPG Bundles Weekend*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GameFly Digital


----------



## LordCrash (26. Oktober 2013)

*GreenManGaming Weekend Deals*

*       up to 75% off   *


  *F1 2010             * *4.99 € *
  *F1 2011             * *6.24 €*
  *F1 2012             * *7.49 € *
  *F1 2013             * *35.99 € *
  *F1 Race Stars             * *7.49 € *
  *Armored Princess             * *4.98 € *
 

  *DOOM 3: Resurrection...             * *1.24 € *
  *DOOM Classic Complet...             * *3.74 €*
  *Doom 3             * *2.49 € *
  *Doom 3 BFG Ed             * *14.99 €*
  *Kings Bounty CW             * *3.74 € *
 

  *Men of War             * *2.49 € *
  *Men of War: Assault             * *7.49 € *
  *MoW: Red Tide             * *3.74 €*
  *Men of War: Vietnam             * *6.24 €*
  *Star Wolves             * *2.49 €*
  *Star Wolves 2             * *3.74 € *
 

  *BioShock Infinite (N...             * *16.99 €*
  *Borderlands 2             * *10.19 €*
  *Chivalry: Medieval W...             * *6.63 € *
  *Dark Void Zero             * *0.99 €*
  *F1 2013: CLASSIC EDI...             * *41.24 €*
  *Star Wolves 3: Civil...             * *4.98 € *
    Zusätzliche 20% Reduzierung dieser bereits reudzierten Spiele mit folgendem Gutschein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Oktober 2013)

*GreenManGaming 25% Gutschein für neue Releases

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Oktober 2013)

*                     Nuuvem Ubisoft Weekend Sale* (meist Uplay)

*Deals über das ganze Wochende hinweg:*


Anno 2070                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50% R$29,99
 Anno 2070 Complete Edition                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50% R$49,99
Call of Juarez 4: Gunslinger                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50%                                        R$14,99
Driver San Francisco                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50% R$12,49
 Driver San Francisco Edição ...                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50%                                        R$19,99
From Dust -50%                                        R$9,99
 I Am Alive                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50%                                        R$9,99
Mad Riders                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50% R$9,99
 Prince of Persia                                                                                                                                                                                                           -45%                                         R$16,49
 Prince of Persia: The Sands of...                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50%                                        R$6,49
 Prince of Persia: The Two Thro...                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50%                                        R$6,49
 Prince of Persia: Warrior Within                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50% R$9,99
 Rayman Origins                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50%                                         R$14,99
 ShootMania: Storm                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50%                                         R$14,99
 The Settlers 7: Paths to a Kin...                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50% R$12,49
 Trials Evolution: Gold Edition                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50%                                         R$17,49
 *Täglich wechselnde Themendeals: *

Freitag: Assassin's Creed
Samstag: Might and Magic 
Sonntag: Tom Clancy 

*Montag: Far Cry*



 Far Cry                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50% R$9,99                                  

 Far Cry 2 Fortune's Edition                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50% R$14,99                                  

 Far Cry 3                                                                                                                                                                                                           -62%                                                                              R$29,99                                  

 Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50%                                                                              R$14,99                                  

 Far Cry 3 Deluxe Edition                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50%                                                                              R$44,99                                 


*Umrechenkurs Euro/bras.Real(R$):  **1 € = 2.88974 R$ bzw. 1 R$ = 0,34605 €
*


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2013)

*Steam*/*Risen Collection 1+2 incl A Pirates Clothes,Air Temple, und Tresure Isle DLC*  9,99


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2013)

*Steam*
Tagesangebot:
System Shock 2 für 3,39€

Und beim Deep Silver Wochenende ist heute die Saints Row Reihe dran: Deep Silver Publisher Weekend
Saints Row 4 für 24,99€
Saints Row - The Third Full Package für 7,49€
Saints Row 2 für 2,49€


----------



## LordCrash (28. Oktober 2013)

*Steam Deep Silver Wochenende*

*Tagesdeal: Metro*

Metro Franchise Pack 
 Enthält 4 Artikel: Metro 2033, Metro: Last Light, Metro: Last Light - Ranger Mode, Metro: Last Light - RPK                                    
-60% 
15,99€ 

* Metro 2033*
-75%                                             
2,49€    

*Metro: Last Light*
-60%                                             
11,99€ 

*Metro: Last Light - Ranger Mode*
-60%                                             
1,99€ 

Deep Silver Publisher Weekend


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Shadowrun Returns für 12,72€

Außerdem gibts wieder Wochenangebote bis zum 4.November: Weeklong Deals

Death Rally für 2,25€
Guncraft für 6,99€
PlayClaw 5 für 22,99€
Rock of Ages für 4,99€
Bad Rats für 0,40€
King's Bounty Platinum Edition für 7,49€
Harveys neue Augen für 3,99€
God Mode für 4,99€
Slam Bolt Scrappers + Go Home Dinosaurs Bundle für 3,49€
King's Bounty: Warriors of the North für 6,99€
Zombie Pirates für 3,24€
Droplitz für 2,49€
Ghost Master für 1,24€
*
gog.com:*
Darkstone für $2.39

Und bei Bundlestars gibt es das "The Superpower Sims Bundle"


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mercenary Kings (Early-Access-Spiel) für 8,39€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Max Payne 3 für 7,49€
Max Payne 2 für 2,49€
Spelunky für 6,99€

Außerdem ist die Steam-Halloween-Aktion gestartet.
*
gog.com:*
Dort gibt es ebenfalls eine Halloween Aktion.


----------



## stawacz (29. Oktober 2013)

BF3 kostenlos [Origin] Battlefield 3 (PC) komplett kostenlos - Freebies » myDealZ.de

Batman Arkham Origins bei Fast2play.de für 17.99


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Oktober 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> BF3 kostenlos [Origin] Battlefield 3 (PC) komplett kostenlos - Freebies » myDealZ.de


 
Da ist aber sicher was faul


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Oktober 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Da ist aber sicher was faul


 
 Also seit dem Origin-humblebundle glaub ich alles


----------



## stawacz (30. Oktober 2013)

nee nee is nix faul dran,,hab schon öfter spiele kostenlos da gesehen,war aber immer zu spät.da war schon alles weg.außerdem hab ichs ja schon.

hab mir grad BF4 gekauft


----------



## stawacz (30. Oktober 2013)

hab mir grad bei steam für 6.99 *brothers :a tale of two sons* gegönnt

Metatcritic 91%

und der typ in dem video hier meinte,es wäre eins der besten spiele in seiner 25 jährigen spielekarriere 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lz3EmqraAxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Oktober 2013)

Der Humble Store bietet *The Swapper* für $4,95 an.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/product/theswapper/sdfSHDhe9hs


----------



## LordCrash (30. Oktober 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> hab mir grad bei steam für 6.99 *brothers :a tale of two sons* gegönnt
> 
> Metatcritic 91%
> 
> ...


 Der Typ in dem Video hier.... 

Welcome to the internet! 


Aber ich werde mir Brother evtl. auch noch kaufen, auch wenn man es nur mit dem Pad richtig zocken kann...


----------



## stawacz (30. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Typ in dem Video hier....
> 
> Welcome to the internet!
> 
> ...


 
ja na für 6.99 das beste spiel der letzten 25 jahre,,wer kann da nein sagen


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Typ in dem Video hier....
> Welcome to the internet!  [...]


Ich kenn den Vogel auch nur, weil dir bei der Erwähnung seines Namens *immer *einer abgeht bzw. du ihn als Messiah der Spiele"tester" / Kritiker hinstellst!


----------



## LordCrash (30. Oktober 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Vogel auch nur, weil dir bei der Erwähnung seines Namens *immer *einer abgeht bzw. du ihn als Messiah der Spiele"tester" / Kritiker hinstellst!


 
Falsch.

Ich kann Total Biscuit nicht mal groß leiden....

Angry Joe finde ich gut, weil er gute Videoreviews macht.


Merke: Wenn man ernsthaft flamen will, erst mal die Fakten lernen. Setzen, sechs.....


----------



## Briareos (30. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aber ich werde mir Brother evtl. auch noch kaufen, auch wenn man es nur mit dem Pad richtig zocken kann...


Ich hab's im PSN gekauft, da wurde der Controller quasi mitgeliefert. 

Aber Spaß beiseite: Es ist wirklich ein ganz, ganz grandioses Spiel.
I love it!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Oktober 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> nee nee *is nix faul dran*,,hab schon öfter spiele kostenlos da gesehen,war aber immer zu spät.da war schon alles weg.außerdem hab ichs ja schon.


 
Doch:
EA verschenkt Battlefield 3 - Seite 8 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## LordCrash (30. Oktober 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Doch:
> EA verschenkt Battlefield 3 - Seite 8 - ComputerBase Forum


 Wenn EA es nicht gebacken bekommt, einen alten Promocode abzuschalten, dann ist das deren Problem.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn EA es nicht gebacken bekommt, einen alten Promocode abzuschalten, dann ist das deren Problem.


 
Genau - nächstes mal greif ich einfach in die Supermarkt-Kasse und nehm mir was raus. 
Selber schuld wenn die Kassiererin sie nicht schnell genug zumacht


----------



## LordCrash (30. Oktober 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Genau - nächstes mal greif ich einfach in die Supermarkt-Kasse und nehm mir was raus.
> Selber schuld wenn die Kassiererin sie nicht schnell genug zumacht


 Ähm, das ist ein kleiner Unterschied: der Code ist ja nicht illegal, sondern wurde von EA rausgegeben als Gratis-Promo, nur eben schon vor einer Weile. Die Kasse im Supermarkt hingegen ist immer tabu, d.h. es ist immer Diebstahl. Ausnutzen einer Lücke im Sysem und absoluter Diebstahl sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge....

Außerem ist das alles halb so wild: wer auch nur einen minimalen Funken Interesse an BF 3 hat, hat doch eh schon beim Origin HumbleBundle für 1$ oder mehr zugegriffen....


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Happy Helloween!


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

*Nuuvem Weekend Sale*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Dark Void                                                                                                                                                                                                           -75% R$4,99
 Dark Void Zero*-*80%                                                                              R$1,99                                  

Dead Rising® 2                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50% R$19,99
 Dead Rising® 2: Off The Record                                                                                                                                                                                                           -50% R$29,99
 Devil May Cry 4                                                                                                                                                                                                           -77%                                         R$8,99
 DmC: Devil May Cry                                                                                                                                                                                                           -52% R$39,99
 Lost Planet 2                                                                                                                                                                                                           -77%                                                                              R$8,99
 Lost Planet 3                                                                                                                                                                                                           -77%                                                                              R$19,99
 Lost Planet: Extreme Condition...                                                                                                                                           -77%                                                                              R$8,99
 Remember Me                                -55% R$39,99
 Resident Evil 5                                                                                                       77%                                                                              R$8,99
 Resident Evil 6                                                                                                                                                                                                           -58%                                                                              R$34,99
 Resident Evil: Operation Racco...                                                                                                                                                                                                           -76%                                                                              R$19,99
 Resident Evil Revelations                                                                                                                                                                                                           -55%                                                                              R$39,99
 Street Fighter® IV                                                                                                                                                                                                           -42% R$19,99
 Street Fighter X Tekken                                                                                                                                                                                                           -58%                                                                              R$24,99
 Super Street Fighter IV Arcade...                                                                                                                                                                                                           -58%                                                                              R$24,99
Aktueller Wechselkurs (Paypal): 1 EUR = 2.86909 R$


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2013)

Heftvollversionen:

*PC Games 11/2013:*
Splinter Cell: Double Agent

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Dungeon Siege 3



*Gamestar 12/2013 (XL Ausgabe):*
Machinarium
Tomb Raider: Legend


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Gamestar 12/2013 (XL Ausgabe):*
> Machinarium
> Tomb Raider: Legend


 
gab das Tomb Raider Legend nicht schon bei der PCG als VV?


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> gab das Tomb Raider Legend nicht schon bei der PCG als VV?


 
Bei der PCG gab es Underworld und Anniversary. Legend gabs schon auf der Computer Bild Spiele 12/2009.

Irgendwie gibt's in letzter Zeit ständig Vollversionen, die es schon einmal woanders gab.


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei der PCG gab es Underworld und Anniversary. Legend gabs schon auf der Computer Bild Spiele 12/2009.
> 
> Irgendwie gibt's in letzter Zeit ständig Vollversionen, die es schon einmal woanders gab.


 
ahja, naja, was will man auch machen, der Markt ist ja irgendwo der gleiche
Ich war mir nur nicht sicher weil ich letzt ne Tomb Raider VV in der Hand hatte


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2013)

Neues Humble Weekly Bundle mit Spielen von Team 17


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Neues Humble Weekly Bundle mit Spielen von Team 17


 Schon gekauft... 

Humble hat übrigens die Steamaktivierung ihrer Spiele geändert. Man bekommt jetzt keinen Key mehr, sondern muss die Spiele direkt in Steam mit seinem Account aktivieren. Damit soll wohl der Handel mit Steamkeys aus diesen Bundles unterbunden werden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (31. Oktober 2013)

Meh, Worms hängt mir schon zum Hals raus. Vor allem bräuchte ich dann auch nicht so viele verschiedene Versionen davon. 

Aber gut, kann ich mal wieder ein Bundle aussetzen und Geld sparen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Oktober 2013)

Freut euch es ist Halloween! 

*The Indie Gala Halloween Mix*

*Indie Royal The Halloween 2 Bundle*

*Halloween Sale auf Gamersgate*


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2013)

Könnt ihr beim Halloween-Sale von Steam bei The Saw auch keinen Preis sehen? Ich könnte es auch nicht in den Warenkorb legen, da gibts keinen Button dafür...

SAW on Steam


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Könnt ihr beim Halloween-Sale von Steam bei The Saw auch keinen Preis sehen? Ich könnte es auch nicht in den Warenkorb legen, da gibts keinen Button dafür...
> 
> SAW on Steam


 
Das Problem beklagen wohl mehrere Steamuser, es wird angeblich auch and der Lösung des Problems gearbeitet, im Moment kann man es aber nur in den USA und Brasilien erwerben 
SAW (UK) · SubID: 2544 · Steam Database


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Könnt ihr beim Halloween-Sale von Steam bei The Saw auch keinen Preis sehen? Ich könnte es auch nicht in den Warenkorb legen, da gibts keinen Button dafür...
> 
> SAW on Steam


 Stimmt. Aber warum willst du überhaupt ein Spiel mit einem Metacritic Schnitt von 55%?


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber warum willst du überhaupt ein Spiel mit einem Metacritic Schnitt von 55%?



Ich habe es angeklickt, weil der Name interessant klang, gehört hatte ich davon noch nie davor. Dann hab' ich gleich gesehen, das da was nicht stimmt... auf den Metascore usw. hab ich gar nicht mehr geachtet... wenn man es eh nicht kaufen kann 

Momentan habe ich Fallout New Vegas, Silent Hill Homecoming, das Overlord-Paket, Plants vs Zombies Goty und das neueste DLC für Painkiller im Warenkorb, ein kleines Spiel such ich mir noch aus, das 30 Euro voll sind, dann schick ichs ab


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich habe es angeklickt, weil der Name interessant klang, gehört hatte ich davon noch nie davor. Dann hab' ich gleich gesehen, das da was nicht stimmt... auf den Metascore usw. hab ich gar nicht mehr geachtet... wenn man es eh nicht kaufen kann
> 
> Momentan habe ich Fallout New Vegas, Silent Hill Homecoming, das Overlord-Paket, Plants vs Zombies Goty und das neueste DLC für Painkiller im Warenkorb, ein kleines Spiel such ich mir noch aus, das 30 Euro voll sind, dann schick ichs ab


 Hast du Sleeping Dogs schon? L4D2? Vampire TM Bloodlines?


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2013)

hm nja
SAW ist halt ein Spiel zu einer kommerziell ausgeschlachteten Nicht-BDSM Tortureporn Serie
relativ gesehen hat sind sich Spiel und Filme einmal garnicht unähnlich


----------



## Sanador (31. Oktober 2013)

Wie ist Vampire: The Masquerade-Bloodlines so, kann man es weiterempfehlen, läuft es mit Patch 8.8 auch auf Windows 8.1 oder besser gesagt, läuft es überhaupt anständig auf aktuellen Systemen und wurden alle Bugs beseitigt?
Zudem, bei der deutschen Version wurde doch nur das Intro geschnitten, richtig?

...ja ja, ich weiß, so viele Fragen auf einmal!


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hast du Sleeping Dogs schon? L4D2? Vampire TM Bloodlines?



L4D2 hab ich schon lange, ist sogar installiert. Die anderen beiden Spiele kenne ich nicht, sind die gut? Ich hab' jetzt noch Serious Sam 3 und Jericho dazu genommen und somit 8 Titel gekauft


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Oktober 2013)

Sleeping Dogs kann ich nur empfehlen, aber ob das deinen Geschmack trifft kann ich nicht sagen 
So eine Mischung aus GTA, nur mit besserer Handlung, und Martial Arts Kampfkünsten.


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab' heute beim Shoppen die Anarchie-Edition von RAGE mitgenommen.
Das Anarchie-Upgrade ist eigentlich nur ein zusätzlicher Steam-Code, dadurch habe ich das Grundspiel doppelt und würde es verschenken. Die Seriennummer aus der Packung mit dem Anarchie-Code ist noch unbenutzt und daher gültig. Das Spiel ist 100 % uncut und besteht aus 3 DVD's und einem Handbuch.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Es ist kein Aufwand für mich, das Spiel in ein Kuvert zu stecken und weg zu schicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2013)

Sleeping Dogs ist quasi Infernal Affairs, das Spiel


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Sleeping Dogs kann ich nur empfehlen, aber ob das deinen Geschmack trifft kann ich nicht sagen
> So eine Mischung aus GTA, nur mit besserer Handlung, und Martial Arts Kampfkünsten.


 
GTA mag ich gar nicht, ich nehm an, das mir Sleeping Dogs dann auch nicht gefallen wird.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> GTA mag ich gar nicht, ich nehm an, das mir Sleeping Dogs dann auch nicht gefallen wird.


 
Das hatte ich mir schon gedacht, bei den Titeln die du sonst so spielst 
Aber kannst dir ja das Video: Sleeping Dogs: Die ersten 15 Minuten aus dem GTA 5-Rivalen im Video-Stream mal anschauen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute beim Shoppen die Anarchie-Edition von RAGE mitgenommen.
> Das Anarchie-Upgrade ist eigentlich nur ein zusätzlicher Steam-Code, dadurch habe ich das Grundspiel doppelt und würde es verschenken. Die Seriennummer aus der Packung mit dem Anarchie-Code ist noch unbenutzt und daher gültig. Das Spiel ist 100 % uncut und besteht aus 3 DVD's und einem Handbuch.
> Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Es ist kein Aufwand für mich, das Spiel in ein Kuvert zu stecken und weg zu schicken.


 
Wär es nicht einfacher gewesen, die Extras bei Steam zu kaufen, oder wurd dir das Spiel, zum Spottpreis, regelrecht nachgeschmissen


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> GTA mag ich gar nicht, ich nehm an, das mir Sleeping Dogs dann auch nicht gefallen wird.


 Die Frage ist doch: warum magst du kein GTA?

Du bist doch eigentlich ein Shooterfan, oder nicht?


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mir schon gedacht, bei den Titeln die du sonst so spielst
> Aber kannst dir ja das Video: Sleeping Dogs: Die ersten 15 Minuten aus dem GTA 5-Rivalen im Video-Stream mal anschauen.


Danke für den Link, ich hab' mir das Video angesehen, es ist tatsächlich nichts für mich 



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wär es nicht einfacher gewesen, die Extras bei Steam zu kaufen, oder wurd dir das Spiel, zum Spottpreis, regelrecht nachgeschmissen



Das Grundspiel hab ich damals in der Pyramide gekauft, ich glaub für 6,90 und nur wenige Tage später entdeckt, das es beim Libro (ein österreichweiter Händler für Spiele/Filme/Bücher usw) die Anarchie-Edition für nur 4,99 gegeben hätte. Seit damals habe ich mich darüber total geärgert, heute dachte ich mir, was soll's, ich nehm es mit, für die paar Euro. Vor allem auch, weil mir das Spiel selbst damals total gut gefallen hat, ich hatte es in wenigen Tagen durchgespielt, es gehört zu meinen Lieblingsspielen. 
Ich hab' ehrlich gesagt gar nie nachgesehen, ob es das Anarchie-Upgrade auf Steam zu kaufen gibt. Da ich ja Spiele sammle und ich wusste, das es so günstig im Laden liegt, kam es für mich eigentlich nur in physischer Form in Frage, fürs Regal 
Ausserdem dachte ich mir, das ich mit der Uncut-Version des Grundspiels bestimmt auch noch jemand eine Freude machen kann 




LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch: warum magst du kein GTA?
> 
> Du bist doch eigentlich ein Shooterfan, oder nicht?



Ja, ich steh total auf Shooter, aber das Thema von GTA, also Mafia und Gangster, liegen mir überhaupt nicht. Ich mag auch keine Filme in denen es um Mafia geht, genausowenig auch Geheimdienst-Kram.


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja, ich steh total auf Shooter, aber das Thema von GTA, also Mafia und Gangster, liegen mir überhaupt nicht. Ich mag auch keine Filme in denen es um Mafia geht, genausowenig auch Geheimdienst-Kram.


Also in Sleeping Dogs spielst du einen der Guten. Du bist ein Undercover-Cop in Hongkong, der die Triaden unterwandern soll. Ich persönlich spiele auch nicht so gerne den Gangster. Deshalb hat mir Sleeping Dogs auch so gut gefallen.


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2013)

Es geht mir gar nicht so darum, ob ich den Guten oder den Bösen spiele, das ganze Thema gefällt mir nicht, die Story usw. Für mich ist das teilweise so kompliziert, das ich der Geschichte gar nicht folgen kann, bzw. sie hinten und vorne nicht verstehe. Auch bei Mafia-Filmen ist es so, das ist mir viel zu anstrengend 
Darkness II zb. war diesbezüglich grenzwertig, aufgrund des Mafia/Gangster-Hintergrunds. Es ging für mich nur deshalb, weil ich mich in einen Finsterling mit diesen coolen Tentakeln verwandeln konnte, also total irreal.


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Es geht mir gar nicht so darum, ob ich den Guten oder den Bösen spiele, das ganze Thema gefällt mir nicht, die Story usw. Für mich ist das teilweise so kompliziert, das ich der Geschichte gar nicht folgen kann, bzw. sie hinten und vorne nicht verstehe. Auch bei Mafia-Filmen ist es so, das ist mir viel zu anstrengend
> Darkness II zb. war diesbezüglich grenzwertig, aufgrund des Mafia/Gangster-Hintergrunds. Es ging für mich nur deshalb, weil ich mich in einen Finsterling mit diesen coolen Tentakeln verwandeln konnte, also total irreal.


 Also soooo kompliziert ist die Story von Sleeping Dogs jetzt auch nicht.... 

Wäre mir aber auch neu, dass die übliche GTA-Story in irgendeiner Hinsicht kompliziert wäre


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich mag lieber so Horror/Zombie/Monster-Shooter, also mit unwirklichen Kreaturen. Diese Geheimdienst/Mafia/Gangster-Geschichten liegen mir überhaupt nicht, deshalb gefällt mir zb. auch kein Saints Row, oder Max Payne. Alles was so in der Art ist gefällt mir nicht so gut, ich baller lieber auf krasse Monster, wie Nekromorphs in DS, oder die Aliens in Doom3, oder Zombies wie in L4D2, Painkiller (für mich sowieso genial  ) alles das


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich mag lieber so Horror/Zombie/Monster-Shooter, also mit unwirklichen Kreaturen. Diese Geheimdienst/Mafia/Gangster-Geschichten liegen mir überhaupt nicht, deshalb gefällt mir zb. auch kein Saints Row, oder Max Payne. Alles was so in der Art ist gefällt mir nicht so gut, ich baller lieber auf krasse Monster, wie Nekromorphs in DS, oder die Aliens in Doom3, oder Zombies wie in L4D2, Painkiller (für mich sowieso genial  ) alles das


 Na gut, dann ist es wohl nichts für dich. Bei mir ist es genau anders rum...


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also in Sleeping Dogs spielst du einen der Guten. Du bist ein Undercover-Cop in Hongkong, der die Triaden unterwandern soll. Ich persönlich spiele auch nicht so gerne den Gangster. Deshalb hat mir Sleeping Dogs auch so gut gefallen.


 
Och einen Bad Guy spielen ist durchaus einmal eine frische Abwechslung. Z.B. wünschte ich mir das mal bei Assassins Creed. Der Liebling aller wird irgendwann auch langweilig.


----------



## Monalye (1. November 2013)

Bei Steam gibt es auch gerade über 80 % Nachlass auf alle Darksiders II DLC's usw. mitunter gibt es einen Seasonpass, der statt €15,99 nur € 3,19 kostet Save 80% on Darksiders II - Season Pass on Steam. 
Ist dieses DLC nicht "The Abysal Forge", das jetzt nur €1,50 kostet? Save 80% on Darksiders II - Abyssal Forge on Steam

Ich versteh den Sinn dieses Seasonpass' nicht, oder ist das reine Abzocke? Oder kommt noch ein anderes DLC für den Pass? Weiß darüber jemand Bescheid?


----------



## LordCrash (1. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Och einen Bad Guy spielen ist durchaus einmal eine frische Abwechslung. Z.B. wünschte ich mir das mal bei Assassins Creed. Der Liebling aller wird irgendwann auch langweilig.





Spoiler



Hast du doch schon, in AC3. Zumindest die ersten 30 Minuten... 



Ich bin ja eher für einen zwiespältigen Charakter, der nicht zwingend gut oder böse ist. Edward Kenway könnte so einer sein, wenn auch natürlich nicht optimal, sondern nach Videospielstandards. Als Pirat ist man ja jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Heiliger, sondern eigentlich ein Berufsverbrecher.... 

Andersrum könnte man aber auch sagen, dass es langweilig wird, in GTA immer den Gangster zu spielen. Ist nun mal das Spielprinzip....


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2013)

Genau deswegen mag ich auch GTA. Und eigentlich war Haythem zwar durchaus ein Bad Guy aber nicht durchgehend. Er war eher zwiespältig. Ein richtiger Bad Guy ist in meinen Augen Trevor bei GTA V. Mit einem starken Hang zum Psychopathen.


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Sinn dieses Seasonpass' nicht, oder ist das reine Abzocke? Oder kommt noch ein anderes DLC für den Pass? Weiß darüber jemand Bescheid?


 
hmmm, nein, ich glaube das ist eher so ein Seasonpass wo man die DLCs als Paket bekommt und nicht noch maln irgendwann was zusätzliches
Zumal die rechte ja bei Nordic Games liegen und Virgil ja Crytek gehört


----------



## Monalye (1. November 2013)

Naja, es steht aber dieser Text dabei:

_"Jetzt sparen! Wenn Sie sich den DARKSIDERS II - Season Pass holen - denn Sie bekommen diese DLC-Packs, sobald sie verfügbar sind. 
DARKSIDERS II: DIE ABGRUNDSCHMIEDE _

Aber "die Abgrundschmiede" ist doch Abyssal Forge, das jetzt zur Aktion nur 1,50 kostet, der Seasonpass allerdings 3,19.... über das doppelte *grübel*


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2013)

ich glaube einfach dass die Text nicht geändert haben


----------



## Monalye (1. November 2013)

Kommen noch weitere DLC's zu DS 2? Wär echt cool


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Kommen noch weitere DLC's zu DS 2? Wär echt cool


 
hmmm, solange man nicht alte JoWood Kontakte zu Trine Studios ausgräbt, aber im Moment sieht das eher so aus als ob da nichts ´kommt und auch ein Darksiders 3 schwierig ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2013)

Es gab doch mehr als einen DLC für Darksiders 2.....es gab neben abyssal forge, ja beispielsweise noch the demon lord belial und argul's tomb. Es müssten insgesamt 3 Story DLCs / bzw. DLCs mit neuen Gebieten sein, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## Monalye (1. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es gab doch mehr als einen DLC für Darksiders 2.....es gab neben abyssal forge, ja beispielsweise noch the demon lord belial und argul's tomb. Es müssten insgesamt 3 Story DLCs / bzw. DLCs mit neuen Gebieten sein, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe.



Ja stimmt, alle 3 sind einzeln zwischen 1,09 und 1,59 zu kaufen...würde das bedeuten, das man mit dem Seasonpass alle 3 um 3,19 bekommen würde?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, alle 3 sind einzeln zwischen 1,09 und 1,59 zu kaufen...würde das bedeuten, das man mit dem Seasonpass alle 3 um 3,19 bekommen würde?


 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, beinhaltet der Season Pass nur 2 DLCs....das mit der Abgrundschmiede und dämonenfürst belial: Save 80% on Darksiders II - Season Pass on Steam


----------



## Monalye (1. November 2013)

Ach ja, das 2. DLC im Text habe ich übersehen, alles klar 
Mit dem Season Pass erspart man sich somit gar nichts, einzeln kosten die beiden DLC's jetzt  €1,59 und der Season Pass kostet € 3,19, streng genommen kostet der Season Pass sogar 1 Cent mehr gegenüber dem Einzelkauf


----------



## Shorty484 (1. November 2013)

> Och einen Bad Guy spielen ist durchaus einmal eine frische Abwechslung.  Z.B. wünschte ich mir das mal bei Assassins Creed. Der Liebling aller  wird irgendwann auch langweilig.



Der Leibling der Wachen bist Du in AC ja schon mal nicht, da bist Du ja der Böse


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2013)

*gog.com:*
Ubisoft-Spiele um 60% reduziert


----------



## Bonkic (1. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *gog.com:*
> Ubisoft-Spiele um 60% reduziert


 
assassins creed ist jetzt auch schon ein oldie? aha.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2013)

Bei gog.com gibt es mittlerweile nicht mehr nur Oldies, sondern auch neue(re) Spiele.


----------



## LordCrash (1. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> assassins creed ist jetzt auch schon ein oldie? aha.


 Ja. Das Spiel ist ja immerhin schon ein paar Jahre alt und erschien noch zu einer Zeit, als es noch nicht mal Uplay gab....


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2013)

es wird genau genommen in 2 Wochen 6 Jahre alt, das kann man schon irgendwo als Oldie ansehen, auch wenn das durch die lange laufzeit der Current-Gen nicht so 100% mitbekommt


----------



## LordCrash (1. November 2013)

Indiegame "Path of Shadows" for free: Path of Shadows

Kleine Erläuterung dazu: Path of Shadows: a free student-made stealth game, now available to download | PC Gamer


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2013)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The King of Fighters XIII Steam Edition für 13,99€

Wochenend-Angebote:
Magicka Complete Edition für 8,74€ (kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos angetestet werden)
Torchlight 2 für 6,45€


----------



## LordCrash (2. November 2013)

*Gamefly.co.uk Weekend Deals*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GameFly Digital


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. November 2013)

Steam Autumn And Holiday Sale 2013 Dates Leaked

_"According to the leaked email Steam’s Autumn sale will run from November 27th to December the 3rd, with Steam not accepting submissions from game publishers and developers for reduced pricing any later than November 20th. Additionally the email suggests we will see the Steam Holiday Sale shortly after starting from December 19th running through to January 2nd."_


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. November 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Steam Autumn And Holiday Sale 2013 Dates Leaked
> 
> _"According to the leaked email Steam’s Autumn sale will run from November 27th to December the 3rd, with Steam not accepting submissions from game publishers and developers for reduced pricing any later than November 20th. Additionally the email suggests we will see the Steam Holiday Sale shortly after starting from December 19th running through to January 2nd."_


 
Um schon mal Stimmung aufkommen zu lassen:

Klick mich!


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Holy hell, gibts bald nur noch Steam Sales? Alle 2 Wochen? 

Mein armer Geldbeutel (wobei ich mittlerweile schon fast alle Spiele habe, die ich will)...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Um schon mal Stimmung aufkommen zu lassen:
> 
> Klick mich!


 LOL


----------



## golani79 (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Holy hell, gibts bald nur noch Steam Sales? Alle 2 Wochen?
> 
> Mein armer Geldbeutel (wobei ich mittlerweile schon fast alle Spiele habe, die ich will)...


 
Hab bei den letzten 3-4 Deals gar kein Game gekauft, weil nix lohnenswertes dabei war das ich wollte - der Fluch einer großen Spielesammlung


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2013)

Sie sollten es nur nicht mit den Deals übertreiben. Ich liebe das Ganze ja, nur wenn man es zu oft macht, dann wird das ganze verwässert und irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## LordCrash (3. November 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei und verlinke hier die ultimative -Spiele-Schnäppchen-Informationsseite (die übrigens auch Enhanced Steam zugrunde liegt). Wer da noch zu viel für ein Spiel bezahlt, ist selbst schuld. Und Steam-Sales braucht man da fast auch keine mehr.... 

IsThereAnyDeal.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und verlinke hier die ultimative -Spiele-Schnäppchen-Informationsseite (die übrigens auch Enhanced Steam zugrunde liegt). Wer da noch zu viel für ein Spiel bezahlt, ist selbst schuld. Und Steam-Sales braucht man da fast auch keine mehr....
> 
> IsThereAnyDeal.com


 
Das ist ja eine klasse Seite. Die merk ich mir mal, danke


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Guacamelee: Gold Edition für 6,99€

Wochenaktionen bis zum 11.November:

Contraption Maker für 4,99€
Stellar Impact für 2,49€
Men of War für 3,24€
Men of War: Assault Squad für 6,24€
Beatbuddy: Tale of the Guardians für 4,76€
The Bridge für 4,20€
MirrorMoon EP für 6,02€
Ankh 2: Heart of Osiris für 1,12€
Ankh 3: Battle of the Gods für 2,24€
Waking Mars für 2,50€
Cargo: The Quest of Gravity für 1,80€
Mini Motor Racing Evo für 2,49€
Alien Rage Unlimited für 13,39€
Metal Drift für 3,06€
Helldorado 2€
Super Puzzle Platformer Deluxe für 3,99€
Jack Keane für 2,24€
Toki Tori 2+ für 6,99€
*
gog.com*
Jade Empire Special Edition für 5,99€


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

*Nuuvem: Bethesda Woche*



 Dishonored: GOTY Edition                                                                                                                                                                                                           -33%                                                                              R$59,99
 DOOM 3 BFG Edition                                                                                                                                                                                                           -72%                                         R$10,99
 Fallout® 3 GOTY Edition                                                                                                                                                                                                           -72%                                                                              R$10,99
 Fallout®: New Vegas™ Ultimate Editon                                                                                                                                                                                                           -86%                                         R$10,99
 Quake IV                                                                                                                                                                                                           -72%                                         R$10,99
 The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim: Legendary Edition                                                                                                                                                                                                           -33%                                                                              R$89,98
 The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion: GOTY Edition -78% R$10,99
Aktueller Umrechenkurs: 1 EUR = 2.90825 R$


----------



## LordCrash (4. November 2013)

Nuuvem: Batman Aktion (2 Tage gültig)


 Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY                                                                                                                                                                                                           -75% R$9,99
 Batman Arkham City - GOTY                                                                                                                                                                                                           -75%                                                                              R$14,99
 Batman Arkham Origins                                                                                                                                       -5%                                                                              R$79,99
Aktueller Umrechenkurs: 1 EUR = 2.90825 R$


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. November 2013)

*The Majestic Indie Bundle*

- Mount & Blade 
- Majesty 2 Collection
- Hoard Complete Pack
- Forge Starter Pack
- Crusader Kings Complete
- Shelter
- Enclave
- Rune Classic
- Knights & Merchants

für insgesamt *3,51€*

Bundle Stars - Home


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. November 2013)

*The Star Wars Jedi Knight Gaming Pack*

- Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy 
- Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast 

zusammen für *$6.99*

https://stacksocial.com/sales/the-star-wars-jedi-knight-combo-pack-for-mac?aid=a-72lhgv3d


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. November 2013)

*The Humble WB Games Bundle *

Pay what you want
- Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY
- F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
- F.E.A.R. 3 
- Lord of the Rings: War in the North 

für mehr als $4
- Batman: Arkham City GOTY 
- Scribblenauts Unlimited 

https://www.humblebundle.com/

Das ist jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt, um sich jetzt die Batman Arkham Teile zu sichern


----------



## LordCrash (5. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *The Humble WB Games Bundle *
> 
> Pay what you want
> - Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY
> ...


 Hm, Batman hab ich schon....

Edit: Cool, man kann ja die übrigen Keys immer noch giften, falls man das Spiel schon hat. Ich dachte, das geht mit dem neuen System nicht mehr, aber falsch gedacht.....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Edit: Cool, man kann ja die übrigen Keys immer noch giften, falls man das Spiel schon hat. Ich dachte, das geht mit dem neuen System nicht mehr, aber falsch gedacht.....


 
Jup.  
Hier mal ein Link, wo es beschrieben wird: Humble Bundle | Gifting Steam Keys


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. November 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Red Faction: Armageddon für 3,99€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Super Meat Boy für 2,79€

*gog.com*
Dort ist heute eine Help Charity-Aktion gestartet, bei der man sich 3 Spiele für $5 kaufen darf und 100% davon wird für einen guten Zweck gespendet.


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Edit: Cool, man kann ja die übrigen Keys immer noch giften, falls man das Spiel schon hat. Ich dachte, das geht mit dem neuen System nicht mehr, aber falsch gedacht.....


 
dito
dachte auch das ginge nicht mehr.


----------



## LordCrash (5. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *The Humble WB Games Bundle *
> 
> Pay what you want
> - Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY
> ...



LOL, die aktuelle Nummer 1 hat Humor.... 



> *Top Contributors*
> 
> *1.         Bruce Wayne (not batman)       $2,100.00         *
> 2.         Anonymous       $200.00
> ...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> LOL, die aktuelle Nummer 1 hat Humor....
> 
> 
> > Top Contributors
> ...



Ich hab mal was ergänzt


----------



## golani79 (5. November 2013)

Nettes Bundle - nur hab ich bis auf das neue Scribblenauts schon alle ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (5. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
> Super Meat Boy für 2,79€


 *
Achtung!* Wer nicht akuten Platzmangel im Regal hat: Die super toll aufgemachte Ultra Edition gibt es für 2,99€ bei amazon


----------



## Kreon (5. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> *
> Achtung!* Wer nicht akuten Platzmangel im Regal hat: Die super toll aufgemachte Ultra Edition gibt es für 2,99€ bei amazon


 
Warum sollte man sich ein Spiel kaufen, dass man eh nicht durchspielen kann? 

Ich spiele 99% aller gekauften Spiele auch durch, SMB ist eins der wenigen, bei denen ich das Ende nicht sehen werde.


----------



## LordCrash (5. November 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich ein Spiel kaufen, dass man eh nicht durchspielen kann?


 Häh? Verstehe ich nicht....

Heißt das, du würdest ein Tetris, Sportspiel, Geschicklichkeitsspiel usw aus Prinzip nicht kaufen, weil sie kein "Ende" haben???


----------



## Kreon (5. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Häh? Verstehe ich nicht....
> 
> Heißt das, du würdest ein Tetris, Sportspiel, Geschicklichkeitsspiel usw aus Prinzip nicht kaufen, weil sie kein "Ende" haben???


 
Nein, bei solchen ist es ja "normal". Aber SMB hat ja ein Ende, das eben nur sehr wenige Spieler erreichen werden, weil es eins der härtesten Spiele der letzten Jahre ist.


----------



## LordCrash (5. November 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Nein, bei solchen ist es ja "normal". Aber SMB hat ja ein Ende, das eben nur sehr wenige Spieler erreichen werden, weil es eins der härtesten Spiele der letzten Jahre ist.


 Aso....


----------



## Lukecheater (5. November 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich ein Spiel kaufen, dass man eh nicht durchspielen kann?
> 
> Ich spiele 99% aller gekauften Spiele auch durch, SMB ist eins der wenigen, bei denen ich das Ende nicht sehen werde.


 
Ganz ehrlich? Für mich war die Ultra Edition von SMB einer meiner besten Spielekäufe. Für 6€ eine ordentliche Packung+ Gimmicks (was heutzutage leider absolute Seltenheit geworden ist) und ein Spiel das simples, aber perfektes Gameplay bietet und dadurch und durch sein tolles Leveldesign nie/selten frustet. Ich wüsste also nicht was gegen einen Kauf spricht...


----------



## Kreon (5. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Für mich war die Ultra Edition von SMB einer meiner besten Spielekäufe. Für 6€ eine ordentliche Packung+ Gimmicks (was heutzutage leider absolute Seltenheit geworden ist) und ein Spiel das simples, aber perfektes Gameplay bietet und dadurch und durch sein tolles Leveldesign nie/selten frustet. Ich wüsste also nicht was gegen einen Kauf spricht...


 
Mit Gimmicks fangen immer weniger Spieler heutzutage etwas an, aber das muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 
Hast Du das Spiel durchgespielt? Wenn ja, Hut ab. Wenn nein, warum frustet das dich dann nicht


----------



## Lukecheater (6. November 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Mit Gimmicks fangen immer weniger Spieler heutzutage etwas an, aber das muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
> Hast Du das Spiel durchgespielt? Wenn ja, Hut ab. Wenn nein, warum frustet das dich dann nicht


 
Ich hab es noch nicht durch(mir fehlen noch einige A+ Wertungen und die Level von Bandage-Girl muss ich noch durchspielen), weil ich schon länger nicht mehr dazu gekommen bin, aber warum sollte es frusten, wenn ich es noch nicht ganz durch habe? Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhang? Frusten tuen mich Fußball-Sims, wenn man in Rückstand ist gegen einen menschlichen Gegner oder eine unrealistisch schwere KI. Aber wieso frustet dich SMB? Am Boss-Kampf gegen Dr. Fetus hab ich vielleicht 1-2h gesessen und immer und immer wieder die 30(?)sec wiederholt die das Level geht um es zu packen. Fordernd? Ja, klar! Frustrierend? Nein, wieso? Frustrierend ist für mich nur ein Spiel, wenn es durch schlechtes Gameplay/Leveldesign künstlich schwierig wird, und nicht wenn es mich wie SMB zum immer wieder erneut probieren anregt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
> Super Meat Boy für 2,79€


 
Da kam jetzt noch Wargame: Airland Battle für 13,59€ dazu.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2013)

Hoppla ! Bei Steam sehe ich doch glatt einen Eintrag zu *"Grim Dawn"*... Dort ist seit gestern eine Early Access-Version erschienen ? Interessant... Da komm ich ja fast in Versuchung, seit *"Titan Quest"* fiebere ich diesem Quasi-Nachfolger schon hinterher...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2013)

*Computer Bild Spiele 12/2013 (Gold Edition mit 2 DVDs):*
Harveys neue Augen
Virtua Tennis 4 (GFWL-Konto benötigt)
Voodoo Chronicles: First Sign (Wimmelbildspiel)
Trapped Dead (Ab 18 Downloadspiel mit Altersverifizierung über E-Postbrief)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann unter anderem als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Sonic Generations
Die Siedler - Traditions-Edition


----------



## LordCrash (6. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hoppla ! Bei Steam sehe ich doch glatt einen Eintrag zu *"Grim Dawn"*... Dort ist seit gestern eine Early Access-Version erschienen ? Interessant... Da komm ich ja fast in Versuchung, seit *"Titan Quest"* fiebere ich diesem Quasi-Nachfolger schon hinterher...


 Spiel doch einfach Path of Exile, das ist umsonst und keine Beta mehr...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. November 2013)

*Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare für circa 3,80€*

https://stacksocial.com/sales/call-of-duty-4-modern-warfare

Bei normalem (Steam-)Discount zahlt man immernoch gut 15-20 Euro. Activision...


----------



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

*Steam: Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death*

 SONDERANGEBOT! Aktionsende am 16 November

*3,50€*

Save 75% on Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death on Steam


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. November 2013)

*The Indie Gala Dirt*

Pay what you want:

- 39 Steps 
- Lucius 
- Starwolves 3 

für mehr als *$4,49* (fester Betrag, für die ersten 8 Stunden):

- Alien Spidy 
- Bang Bang Racing 
- Dirt 2 
- Dollar Dash
- Hard Reset Extended Edition 

The Indie Gala


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. November 2013)

*Steam*

Daily Deal

Urban Trial Freestyle für 6,99€

Weekend-Deal

Call of Juarez Gunslinger + Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon für 12,49€
Total War™: ROME II für 41,24€

Devolver Digital Publisher Wochenende (bis zu 85% Rabatt)

u.a.
Hotline Miami 
Shadow Warrior 
Shadow Warrior Classic Redux 
Duke Nukem 3D: Megaton Edition 
Serious Sam Complete Pack 
Foul Play 
Defense Technica 
Dungeon Hearts


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. November 2013)

*Humble Weekly Sale Daedalic Entertainment*

Pay what you want

- Edna & Harvey: Harvey's Neue Augen
- A New Beginning - Final Cut 
- The Whispered World 
- The Chronicles of Shakespeare: Romeo & Juliet 
- The Chronicles of Shakespeare: A Midsummer Night's Dream 

für mehr als *$6*

- Deponia 
- Journey of a Roach 
- DSA - Satinavs Ketten

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Weekend-Deal
> Total War™: ROME II für 41,24€


 LOL, das soll ein guter Preis sein???


----------



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *Humble Weekly Sale Daedalic Entertainment*
> 
> Pay what you want
> 
> ...


Das ist übrigens auch noch folgendes Bonusmaterial dabei (neben den Soundtracks):



> *Bonus Materials*
> Daedalic Artbook
> Daedalic Wallpapers
> Deponia Paper Figurines
> An Inconvenient Game Documentary​


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> LOL, das soll ein guter Preis sein???


 
Kommt doch auf den Preis an, der voher das Maß aller Dinge im Store war und der lag nunmal bei 54,99€, für den Steam Store sind die 42€ schon ein guter Preis, nicht der beste, jedoch gut. 
Und ich sags mal so wer Feuer und Flamme für ROME II ist, hat sich das Spiel schon lange über diverse andere Stores zu einem günstigen Preis geholt.


----------



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Kommt doch auf den Preis an, der voher das Maß aller Dinge im Store war und der lag nunmal bei 54,99€, für den Steam Store sind die 42€ schon ein guter Preis, nicht der beste, jedoch gut.
> Und ich sags mal so wer Feuer und Flamme für ROME II ist, hat sich das Spiel schon lange über diverse andere Stores zu einem günstigen Preis geholt.


 War ja nicht gegen dich gerichtet, sondern gegen den lächerlich hohen Preis auf Steam.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> War ja nicht gegen dich gerichtet, sondern gegen den lächerlich hohen Preis auf Steam.


 
Das hab ich auch so aufgenommen, ist nunmal im Wochenenddeal vertreten, vom Kauf würd ich trotzdem abraten


----------



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

Für unsere Comicfreunde:

Anlässlich des "N7Day13" bei Bioware gibt es 50% auf alle digitalen Mass Effect Comics bei Dark Horse. 

https://digital.darkhorse.com/browse/brand/105/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. November 2013)

Bis einschl. 13. November gibt es bei Steam alle *"Trackmania"*-Spiele zum halbierten Preis. 

Steam Search


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2013)

indie gala bundle.
ua mit dirt 2 und lucius. 
ok, nicht ganz so toll wie die aktuellen humble bundles, aber trotzdem ganz nett. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Indie Gala


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2013)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Portal 2 für 4,99€*

gog.com:*
Activate Autumn - save 60%
Unter anderem mit Spielen wie Arcanum, Gabriel Knight, Police Quest-Reihe, Kings Quest-Reihe....


----------



## Lukecheater (9. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bis einschl. 13. November gibt es bei Steam alle *"Trackmania"*-Spiele zum halbierten Preis.
> 
> Steam Search


 
Da ich letztens bei Nations Forever nochmal auf Autoren-Rekorde Jagd gegangen bin kommt das gerade recht!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2013)

*"Trackmania United Forever"* ist bei Amazon noch ein Stück günstiger als bei Steam. Schlappe 8,97€ für den Download.

http://www.amazon.de/Ubisoft-TrackMania-United-Forever-Download/dp/B005GXB5AA/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## LordCrash (11. November 2013)

Der* Humble Bundle Store *eröffnet heute! 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store

Zur Einführung gibt es 75% auf folgende Titel:

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
Steam                       Windows            Linux                     
               $6.25   
 
*Orcs Must Die! 2 - Complete*
                             Steam                       Windows                         
               $6.25   
 
*The Swapper*
                             Steam            DRM-free download                   Windows                         
               $4.99   
 
*Chivalry: Medieval Warfare*
                             Steam                       Windows                         
               $6.25   
 
*Prison Architect Alpha*
                             Steam            DRM-free download               Mac OS X            Windows            Linux                     
               $14.99   
 
*Rogue Legacy*
                             Steam            DRM-free download               Mac OS X            Windows            Linux                     
               $7.49   
 
*Natural Selection 2*
                             Steam                       Windows            Linux                     
               $6.25   
 
*Gunpoint*
                             Steam            DRM-free download                   Windows                         
               $4.99   
 
*Don't Starve*
                             Steam            DRM-free download               Mac OS X            Windows            Linux                     
               $7.49





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kO4KKqTyvDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (12. November 2013)

Nuuvem Deals


Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death (Steam) *2,34€* Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death na Nuuvem
Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition (Steam) *23,43€* Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition na Nuuvem
Rise of Venice (Steam) *16,73€* Rise of Venice na Nuuvem
Das schwarze Auge: Demonicon (Steam) *20,08€ *Demonicon - The Dark Eye na Nuuvem
Thief (Steam, Preorder) *23,43€ *THIEF na Nuuvem
Assassin's Creed Liberation HD (Uplay, Preorder) *11,71€* Assassin’s Creed: Liberation HD na Nuuvem
Batman Arkham Origins Season Pass (Steam) *11,71€* Batman Arkham Origins Season Pass na Nuuvem
Und weils gerade wieder aktuell ist:


Bioshock Infinite Season Pass (Steam) *10,03€ *BioShock Infinite Season Pass na Nuuvem


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. November 2013)

*The FPS Warriors Bundle*

The Ship: Complete Pack 
Legendary 
Shattered Horizon 
Section 8 
Dino D-Day 
Sniper: Ghost Warrior Gold Edition

Alles für *2,68€ *

Bundle Stars - Home


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Fallout Collection für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Defiance für 4,99€
Lost Planet 3 für 19,99€


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

*GOG.com *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



100  games at up to 80% off discounts--deals so good you want to stay away  for them--are in our Fall Insomnia Promo today! Starting with System  Shock 2 and moving on through many of our bestsellers both classic and  new, this is one deal that's definitely worth checking out.

GOG.com

Achtung: Es gibt pro Spiel nur einen begrenzten Vorrat an Kopien, daher muss man schnell sein...


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Achtung: Es gibt pro Spiel nur einen begrenzten Vorrat an Kopien, daher muss man schnell sein...


Ziemlich fiese Aktion


----------



## radinger (13. November 2013)

Jetzt gab es gerade ein spiel der tropico reihe gratis, ich glaube es war tropico 3 gold, aber da es nur ca. 2 sekunden verfügbar war, konnte ich nicht einmal richtig den titel lesen


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2013)

radinger schrieb:


> Jetzt gab es gerade ein spiel der tropico reihe gratis, ich glaube es war tropico 3 gold, aber da es nur ca. 2 sekunden verfügbar war, konnte ich nicht einmal richtig den titel lesen


Hatte mal kurz Omerta aufpoppen sehen als Gratisspiel.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. November 2013)

*Das Humble WB Bundle wurde erweitert!*

Wer jetzt über den Durchschnittspreis *($4,62)* zahlt, bekommt zusätzlich:

F.E.A.R.
Mortal Kombat Arcade Kollection 
Guardians of Middle Earth + DLC 
Lord of the Rings Online: Steely Dawn Starter Pack
Gotham City Impostors: Professional Kit
The Millennium Skins Pack for Batman™: Arkham Origins (Haupspiel wird vorrausgesetzt, kann sogar im Humble Store erworben werden )


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *GOG.com *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie läuft das ab? Kommt da immer nur ein Spiel und wenn die Kopien verbraucht sind dann das nächste?


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie läuft das ab? Kommt da immer nur ein Spiel und wenn die Kopien verbraucht sind dann das nächste?


 
Jup
Für die Gratisspiele braucht man wohl Glück. Die sind extrem schnell weg.


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. November 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Für die Gratisspiele braucht man wohl Glück. Die sind extrem schnell weg.


Ich vermute, da sind Bots im Spiel. Wie sonst kann es sein, dass die Gratisspiele in Sekundenbruchteilen weg sind, während bei den anderen selbst die ersten Käufe oft ein paar Sekunden auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2013)

Eine wirklich tolle Sache, auch wenn ich oft Fehlermeldungen hab. Bisher hab ich mir den Total Annihilation Commander Pack und Tomb Raider 1-3 geholt.

@TrinityBlade: Hoffentlich nicht. Wäre blöd, wenn das wieder irgendwelche Leute mißbrauchen würden. Leider gibt's immer irgendwelche Hornochsen.


----------



## McDrake (13. November 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ich vermute, da sind Bots im Spiel. Wie sonst kann es sein, dass die Gratisspiele in Sekundenbruchteilen weg sind, während bei den anderen selbst die ersten Käufe oft ein paar Sekunden auf sich warten lassen.


 
Hatte vorhin das Glück auf den Buy Now-Button zu klicken bei nem Gratisspiel.
Danach gings nicht mehr weiter... Server überlastet oder so


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ich vermute, da sind Bots im Spiel. Wie sonst kann es sein, dass die Gratisspiele in Sekundenbruchteilen weg sind, während bei den anderen selbst die ersten Käufe oft ein paar Sekunden auf sich warten lassen.


 Ziemlich einfach: wenn man auf den Kaufen-Button drückt, hat man ein Exemplar reserviert. Und du kannst davon ausgehen, dass zur Zeit tausende Leute bei Gog sind um was abzustauben...


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2013)

Ich lass es gerade auch nebenher laufen, während ich auf Internetseiten lese. Schaue dann immer mal kurz rein, ob was interessantes dabei ist


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ziemlich einfach: wenn man auf den Kaufen-Button drückt, hat man ein Exemplar reserviert. Und du kannst davon ausgehen, dass zur Zeit tausende Leute bei Gog sind um was abzustauben...


Das stimmt schon, aber ich habe bereits bei mehreren Gratis-Titeln sofort auf den Button geklickt und nie was bekommen. McDrake schien es gerade eben ähnlich zu ergehen. Es müsste also jede Menge Leute geben, die unabhängig vom Preis erst mal auf "Buy Now" klicken, um sich das Spiel zu reservieren, für den Fall, dass gerade ein Gratis-Angebot kommt. Die verfügbaren Exemplare ändern sich aber wie gesagt bei den Spielen, die noch was kosten, meist in den ersten Sekunden nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2013)

*McGame:*
Dort ist wieder "Late Night Gaming" bis Morgen um 10 Uhr:

Square Enix Mega Bundle (Tomb Raider 2013, Deus Ex Human Revolution Directors Cut, Hitman Absolution, Sleeping Dogs und Just Cause 2) für 33,69€
Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 für 18,95€
F1 2012 für 11,95€
Bridge Constructor Playground 3,95€
The Westerner 3,95€

*Gameware.at:*
Drakensang - Am Fluß der Zeit (verpackte Version) für 1,90€


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *McGame:*
> Dort ist wieder "Late Night Gaming" bis Morgen um 10 Uhr:
> 
> Square Enix Mega Bundle (Tomb Raider 2013, Deus Ex Human Revolution Directors Cut, Hitman Absolution, Sleeping Dogs und Just Cause 2) für 33,69€
> ...


 
Also der Preis für PES ist echt top!


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

*Gamefly.co.uk *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GameFly Digital


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

*GetGamesGo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *http://getgamesgo.com/category/lego-sale


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

*Nuuvem
*

Contrast (Steam) Vorbestellerangebot, nur noch einen Tag gültig: *8,34€* -> Contrast na Nuuvem


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. November 2013)

Humble Weekly Sale mit BitComposer:
Air Conflicts: Pacific Carriers
Galaxy on Fire 2: Full HD
Thunder Wolves
Jagged Alliance Classics (Die alten Klassiker in einem Paket)

Ab $6:
Jagged Alliance: Crossfire
Expeditions Conquistator
der Soundtrack dazu

The Sigma Bundle mit:
Gravi
Skyward Collapse
3089
Survive
Freedom Fall
Starpoint Gemini
Starvoid
ein weiteres Spiel wird später noch bekannt gegeben.

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Antichamber für 6,45€

Wochenend-Aktionen:
Payday 2 für 17,99€
Skullgirls für 9,35€(Kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos angetestet werden)
Kerbal Space Program (ist noch Early Access) für 14,99€


----------



## LordCrash (14. November 2013)

Damn, das HB wollte ich gerade posten... 

Anyway, schon gekauf. Expeditions Conquistador konnte ich mir für $6 dann doch nicht engehen lassen...


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2013)

bei fast2play sind bis samstag spartage.
unter anderem gibts momentan das brandneue* wrc 4 für 9,99*. 
ob ihr dem shop euer vertrauen schenkt, müsst ihr selbst entscheiden.
ich kann nur sagen, dass ich dort zweimal bestellt hab und keine probleme mit den keys hatte.

WRC: FIA World Rally Championship 4 Steam Key - 3 SPARTAGE


----------



## LordCrash (15. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei fast2play sind bis samstag spartage.
> unter anderem gibts momentan das brandneue* wrc 4 für 9,99*.
> ob ihr dem shop euer vertrauen schenkt, müsst ihr selbst entscheiden.
> ich kann nur sagen, dass ich dort zweimal bestellt hab und keine probleme mit den keys hatte.
> ...


 Dass du hier mal Chinakeys empfehlen würdest, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht....

Das .de ist hier nur Augenwischerei, der Shop ist in Hongkong beheimatet... 

Dass die Keys trotzdem funktionieren, glaube ich schon...


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dass du hier mal Chinakeys empfehlen würdest, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht....


 
hä? wieso nicht?
mir ist bekannt, dass der shop in hongkong ansässig ist.


----------



## LordCrash (16. November 2013)

*Großer Assassin's Creed Sale bei Gamersgate!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.B. 


Assassin's Creed Complete Edition (enthält ALLE AC Spiele außer AC4 und ALLE DLCs dazu; Uplay) *33,72€*


Assassin's Creed III (Uplay)* 11,98€*
Assassin's Creed III Season Pass (Uplay) *10,20€*
Assassin's Creed Revelations Gold Edition (Uplay)* 4,99€*
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood Deluxe Edition (Uplay) *7,49€*
Assassin's Creed II Digital Deluxe Edition (Uplay)* 2,49€*
Assassin's Creed *2,49€*
Assassin's Creed - GamersGate - Buy and download games for PC now


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2013)

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis zu diesem Humble Bundle Store, der da gestartet ist. Ein Spiel wie die Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition lässt sich da nicht einfach mit einem Steam-Account verbinden, wenn man eine deutsche IP hat. Da muss man dann ein Programm nutzen, um eine ausländische IP vorzugaukeln. Nur so zur Information, falls da mal jemand den Kauf dieses Spieles in diesem Store plant


----------



## Enisra (16. November 2013)

sag doch gleich das man einen VPN-Tunnel braucht um sich in der kreativ-sadistischen Kunst des Metzelns zu üben


----------



## Exar-K (16. November 2013)

Gilt das auch für die Mortal Kombat Arcade Collection aus dem aktuellen Humble Bundle?


----------



## Lukecheater (16. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für die Mortal Kombat Arcade Collection aus dem aktuellen Humble Bundle?


 
Nein, ich konnte es zumindest aktivieren und installieren


----------



## Exar-K (16. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Nein, ich konnte es zumindest aktivieren und installieren


 FEAR 1 auch, nehme ich mal an?
Gut, dann schlag ich mal zu.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. November 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> FEAR 1 auch, nehme ich mal an?
> Gut, dann schlag ich mal zu.


 
ja, ich konnte alles aus dem HB aktivieren


----------



## golani79 (16. November 2013)

Schade, dass es für Revelations von Gamersgate keinen Steamkey gibt - hätt ich mir sonst geholt.

Na ja, mal abwarten auf den nächsten Steamdeal ^^


----------



## LordCrash (16. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es für Revelations von Gamersgate keinen Steamkey gibt - hätt ich mir sonst geholt.
> 
> Na ja, mal abwarten auf den nächsten Steamdeal ^^


 Warum brauchst du denn einen Steamkey? Steam ist nur das Overlay, es wird doch trotzdem Uplay genutzt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2013)

*"Rayman Legends"* ist bei Steam für die nächsten 48 Stunden 50% günstiger zu haben.

Save 50% on Rayman® Legends on Steam


----------



## LordCrash (16. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ...


 

Assassin's Creed III Season Pass (Uplay) *10,20€ -> siehe oben*
Ich hab ja versprochen, dir Bescheid zu sagen, wenn es die DLCs mal wieder günstig für Uplay gibt...erledigt


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *"Rayman Legends"* ist bei Steam für die nächsten 48 Stunden 50% günstiger zu haben.
> 
> Save 50% on Rayman® Legends on Steam


 
Hmm da bin ich grad am überlegen, ob ich es mir hole. Ich fand schon Rayman Origins genial. Allerdings startet ja bald die Herbst- und danach die Winteraktion. Ob es dort billiger sein wird?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hmm da bin ich grad am überlegen, ob ich es mir hole. Ich fand schon Rayman Origins genial. Allerdings startet ja bald die Herbst- und danach die Winteraktion. Ob es dort billiger sein wird?


 Ich schnuppere 60%, vielleicht sogar 70...


----------



## svd (18. November 2013)

"Jade Empire" kostet bei Steam gerade 3,75€. Das vlt. letzte BioWare spiel, dass ich gerne gepielt hatte. 
(Trotz Levelabschnitten in Schlumpfgröße, manchmal seltsamer Steuerung im Kampf, und fragwürdiger Gesinnungsmechanik.)


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> "Jade Empire" kostet bei Steam gerade 3,75€. Das vlt. letzte BioWare spiel, dass ich gerne gepielt hatte.
> (Trotz Levelabschnitten in Schlumpfgröße, manchmal seltsamer Steuerung im Kampf, und fragwürdiger Gesinnungsmechanik.)


 
naja, fast, danach kam noch Mass Effect 1
ansonsten kann man da echt zuschlagen, es ist echt interesant auch mal so ein ganz anderes Setting zu haben und vorallem wie Bioware für Storytelling gelobt wird, obwohl die in KoTOR, ME1 und JE eigentlich 3mal die gleiche Rahmenhandlung mit den gleichen Archetypen hatten


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2013)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Ball für 1,49€

Angebote der Woche (bis nächsten Montag):
World of Zoo für 2,49€
Aura: Fate of the Ages für 1,24€
Jade Empire: Special Editon für 3,75€
Star Wolves 3: Civil War für 4,99€
Prime World: Defenders für 4,75€
Razor2: Hidden Skies für 2,24€
Storm: Frontline Nation für 1,99€
Hexodius für 4,99€
Deep Black Reloaded für 6,99€
Post Apocalyptic Mayhem für 2,49€
Full Spectrum Warrior: Ten Hammers für 2,49 oder im Complete Pack zusammen mit Teil 1 für 3,74€


----------



## golani79 (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum brauchst du denn einen Steamkey? Steam ist nur das Overlay, es wird doch trotzdem Uplay genutzt...


 
Weiß nicht - habs irgendwie gern komplett in einer Sammlung / Liste - auch, wenn Uplay zusätzlich benötigt wird.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. November 2013)

*Huge Seal. A Steam Coupon Giveaway*

Wähle 5 Coupons aus 35 Indietiteln. Beim Kauf von 3 Titeln, wird man eins der Ausgewählten kostenlos erhalten und nach jedem Kauf kann man einen weiteren Coupon auswählen.

u.a. enthalten
- Legend of Gimrock
- The Swapper
- Universe Sandbox
- Reus
- Skulls of the Shogun
- ...

Huge Seal - Home


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. November 2013)

*Steam*

Neuerscheinung:
Barbie™ Dreamhouse Party™ 
Wer es ausprobieren möchte, die Demo ist ebenfalls verfügbar.

Daily Deal:
Stronghold 3 Gold für 6,99€

Midweek-Madness:
Worms Anniversary Sale 50-75% Rabatt
Rise of Venice für 26,79€

Edit: So ein Mist war wohl ein Fehler, keine Demo verfügbar..... Schade


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2013)

Im Store von Bohemia Interactive gibt es die ArmA (2) Spiele um 80% reduziert: https://store.bistudio.com/arma2-games

Am interessantesten ist die ArmA X Anniversary Edition für 8 Euro (auch als Steamkeys). Darin enthalten sind Cold War Assault (ehemals Operation Flashpoint Cold War Crisis), Armed Assault 1 + Addon Queens Gambit, ArmA 2 + die Addons Operation Arrowhead, British Armed Forces und Private Military Company.
Als Extras gibts noch dazu Artworks, Box Arts, Icons, Wallpapers, Soundtracks und Maps.


----------



## LordCrash (20. November 2013)

Für unsere Nintendo-Freunde:

*SUPER MARIO 3D LAND-Willkommensaktion *

"Da unzählige tolle Spiele - von neuen Veröffentlichungen wie  Professor Layton und das Vermächtnis von Aslant bis zu beliebten Titeln  wie Mario Kart 7 - erhältlich sind, gab es noch nie einen besseren  Zeitpunkt, sich der Nintendo 3DS-Familie anzuschließen. Wenn du im  Zeitraum vom 27. November 2013(ab 16:01 Uhr) bis zum 13. Januar 2014(bis  13:59 Uhr) ein Nintendo 3DS- oder Nintendo 3DS XL-System sowie eines  von 15 teilnahmeberechtigten Spielen auf Club Nintendo  registrierst, kannst du dir im Rahmen unserer SUPER MARIO 3D  LAND-Willkommensaktion einen *kostenlosen Downloadcode für SUPER MARIO 3D  LAND* sichern." 

Teilnahmeberechtigte Spiele: 


    Mario & Luigi: Dream Team Bros.
    Animal Crossing: New Leaf
    The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds (erscheint am 22. November)
    Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
    Fire Emblem: Awakening
    Luigi’s Mansion 2
    LEGO City® Undercover: The Chase Begins
    Sonic Lost World (Nintendo 3DS-Version)
    Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (Nintendo 3DS-Version)
    Pokémon X
    Pokémon Y
    Bravely Default (erscheint am 6. Dezember)
    New Super Mario Bros. 2
    Mario Kart 7
    Professor Layton und das Vermächtnis von Aslant
SUPER MARIO 3D LAND-Willkommensaktion | Kampagnen | Nintendo


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing - Complete Pack für 9,49€

*McGame:*
"Late Night Gaming" bis Morgen früh um 10 Uhr mit:
Race Driver Grid 2 für 22,49€
Borderlands 2 für 7,49€
Spec Ops: The Line für 4,95€
The Binding of Isaac für 2,49€
Der Fall John Yesterady für 7,95€

*gog.com*
Hammerwatch für $4,99

*Humble Store:*
Debut Sale Tag 10:
Skullgirls für $9,99
Legend of Dungeon für $7,99
Audiosurf für $0,99
The Bridge $2,99
Instellar Marines $7,49
Waking Mars $2,49


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. November 2013)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot
Alles was mit ArmA (2) zu tun hat, ist um 80% reduziert

Wochenend-Aktionen:
Europa Universalis IV für 19,99€
Rage für 4,99€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos angezockt werden)

*gog.com*
Komplette Wing Commander-Reihe um 50% reduziert

Humble Bundle Weekly: 
Mit den Zen Studios und den Pinball Fx2 Spielen.

Humble Store Debut Sale Tag 11:
Europa Universalis IV für $19,99
Castle Story für $17,99
Foul Play für $7,50
Magicka Collection für $8,75
Giana Sisters Twisted Bundle für $5,39
Half Minute Hero für $2,50


----------



## LordCrash (22. November 2013)

*                     Nuuvem Weekend Deals: Nordic Games*


 Darksiders II
-80%                                                                              6,73€
 Gothic 3 - Game of the Year Ed...
-75% 1,68€
 Red Faction: Armageddon
                                                                                                                                          -75% 3,36€
 SpellForce 2: Faith in Destiny 
                                                                                                                                          -75% 3,36€
 SpellForce 2: Faith in Destiny... 
                                                                                                                                          -74%  4,37€
 The Book of Unwritten Tales 
                                                                                                                                          -66% 3,36€
 The Guild 2 Renaissance
-66% 1,68€


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2013)

Bei Steam gibt es ja gerade Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, was zusammen mit Shift noch zu den besseren Need for Speed Spielen in den letzten Jahren gehört. Weiß jemand, ob die Steamversion auch ein Installations-/Aktivierungslimit hat? Ich hab das Spiel schon auf Origin, aber es lässt sich nicht mehr aktivieren, weil ich angeblich alle Aktivierungen verbraucht hätte. Zum Kotzen sowas


----------



## Lukecheater (23. November 2013)

amazon-Cybermonday:

The Elder Scrolls Anthology - 34,97€

Ich hab das auch schon länger auf meinem Wunschzettel und hab da jetzt einfach mal zugeschlagen 

Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition - 14,97€
Company of Heroes 2 - 29,97€
Deponia - 15,97€
Chaos auf Deponia - 15,07€
Goodbye Deponia - 18,97€
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood - 9,97€


----------



## LordCrash (24. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Crysis 3 - Hunter Edition - 14,97€
> Company of Heroes 2 - 29,97€
> Deponia - 15,97€
> Chaos auf Deponia - 15,07€
> ...


 Die Preise sind ja jetzt nicht so der Hammer....scheinbar ist der Cyber Monday wieder eine einzige große Kundentäuschung, wie letztes Jahr. Mittelmäßige Reduzierungen und Zeitdruck, um Leute schnell zum Kauf zu bringen. Lame, Amazon...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Preise sind ja jetzt nicht so der Hammer....scheinbar ist der Cyber Monday wieder eine einzige große Kundentäuschung, wie letztes Jahr. Mittelmäßige Reduzierungen und Zeitdruck, um Leute schnell zum Kauf zu bringen. Lame, Amazon...


 
Amazon möchte letztendlich auch Geld verdienen
Ich halte eigentlich nur Ausschau nach den Addons zu Civ5 und X-COM, sollten die mit einem guten Preis angeboten werden, werd ich zuschlagen.

Und alle Sims-Fans unter uns können sich schon den morgigen Tag rot markieren, ich prophezeie einen Rabatt von 5 Euro und ein Zeitfenster von 2min bis alles vergriffen ist


----------



## Lukecheater (24. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Preise sind ja jetzt nicht so der Hammer....scheinbar ist der Cyber Monday wieder eine einzige große Kundentäuschung, wie letztes Jahr. Mittelmäßige Reduzierungen und Zeitdruck, um Leute schnell zum Kauf zu bringen. Lame, Amazon...


 
Also der Preis für die TES:Anthology lag in der Region was sie mir wert ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2013)

Bei Amazon in der Cyber Monday Woche gibt es auch Tagesangebote bei Spielen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=448979767&pf_rd_i=872398

Heute:
Battlefield 4 (Origin Code) für 34,97€
Fifa 14 (Origin Code) für 23,97€
Fußball Manager 14 (Origin Code) für 23,97€
Call of Juarez Gunslinger (Download) für 6,97€
Might & Magic Heroes 6 - Complete Edition (Download) für 15,97€
Phantasmat (Download) für 1,97€
Driv3r (Download) für 2,97€


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2013)

lohnt sich der scorchers-dlc für rage?


----------



## Exar-K (25. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> lohnt sich der scorchers-dlc für rage?


 More of the same.
Für nen Euro aber ok.


----------



## LordCrash (25. November 2013)

*Super BR Jam Charity Bundle

*



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQJekph7Ljs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



     Hello and welcome to the first ever Super BR Jam! 

We  are getting 30 studios from Brazil and their friends around the world  together to make games, help charity and celebrate the growing Brazilian  indie scene. And you can join in on the fun by purchasing our bundle,  which includes all of the games made during the Jam. By paying over $5,  you get an extra bundle with full commercial games! 

      Our chosen charity for this very first edition of Super BR Jam is  Solar Meninos de Luz, a private philantropical organization which  promotes formal and complementary education and basic health care to 400  children in the communities of Pavão-Pavãozinho and Cantagalo, in Rio,  Brazil. The Solar is maintained exclusively by donations and events such  as this one, and by purchasing our bundle you can help them directly: 

100% of profits (that’s right, the whole thing) will go to them! 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier gehts lang!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. November 2013)

*The Ultimate Sci-Fi Bundle*

*Für 3,12€:*
Sword of the Stars II Enhanced Edition
Project Freedom
Weird Worlds: Return to Infinite Space
SpaceChem
SpaceChem: 63 Corvi DLC (add-on)
Really Big Sky
Planets Under Attack
Data Jammers: FastForward
Ion Assault

The Ultimate Sci-Fi Bundle from Bundlestars!!


----------



## Kreon (26. November 2013)

Trackmania 2 Canyon, Valley, Stadium im Komplettpaket für 19,99


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2013)

Steam-Herbstaktion ist gestartet: The Steam Autumn Sale 2013

Tagesangebote:
Antichamber für 4,74€
Terraria für 2,49€
Left 4 Dead 2 für 4,99€
The Walking Dead für 6,24€
Prison Architect für 12,99€
Skyrim für 7,49€
Rogue Legacy für 4,75€
Sleeping Dogs für 4,99€
Outlast für 6,45€

Blitzangebote (alle 8 Stunden neu):
Space Hulk für 9,51€
Castle Story für 12,72€
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition für 8,74€
Hammerwatch für 3.05€


----------



## golani79 (27. November 2013)

Hier noch ne ganz übersichtliche Seite für den Steamsale:

Steam Sales Tracker · US · Games only · Steam Database


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2013)

huch, bei steam gibts ja *the last express*.
das wollt ich irgendwie immer mal spielen, bin aber nie dazu gekommen.


----------



## LordCrash (27. November 2013)

Ich hab zu viele Spiele....

Steam Sales lassen mich mittlerweile fast schon kalt...


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab zu viele Spiele....
> 
> Steam Sales lassen mich mittlerweile fast schon kalt...


 
geht mir ähnlich.
hab schon jetzt viel zu viel auf halde und komm zu nix. 

_first world problem of the day_


----------



## Kreon (27. November 2013)

warum steht ganz unten Spring Sale auf dem Kopf?


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> warum steht ganz unten Spring Sale auf dem Kopf?



weil auf der südhalbkugel kein herbst ist.


----------



## golani79 (27. November 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> warum steht ganz unten Spring Sale auf dem Kopf?


 
Wahrscheinlic, weil Autumn Sale das Gegenteil vom Springsale ist bzgl. Jahreszeit


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2013)

Neue Blitzaktionen bis 19 Uhr:
Trials Evolution Gold Edition für 4,99€
Primal Carnage für 3,49€
Evoland für 2,49€
The Cave für 3,49€


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. November 2013)

Bei Gamefly ist gerade Dishonored im Angebot. Das Spiel an sich kostet 3,75 GBP, die GOTY 9,99 GBP. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis bzw. welche der DLC-Pakete sind empfehlenswert?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Bei Gamefly ist gerade Dishonored im Angebot. Das Spiel an sich kostet 3,75 GBP, die GOTY 9,99 GBP. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis bzw. welche der DLC-Pakete sind empfehlenswert?


 Weiter unten steht dass das Spiel nur im UK-Gebiet beziehbar ist (region restricted). Hat es sich da nicht schon wieder von selbst erledigt ?


----------



## golani79 (28. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Weiter unten steht dass das Spiel nur im UK-Gebiet beziehbar ist. Hat es sich da nicht schon wieder von selbst erledigt ?


 
Wollt mir gestern AC III Deluxe holen - ging auch nicht.
Eventuell würde es aber funktionieren, wenn man ne englische Rechnungsadresse angibt - hab ich dann aber nicht probiert.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. November 2013)

https://www.origin.com/en-ie/store/...-download/base-game/standard-edition-ANW.html

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2* für *1€*


----------



## Exar-K (28. November 2013)

PC-Spiel des Jahres *Bioshock Infinite* bei GMG für läppische 6€:
Bioshock Infinite | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
mit Code TAREM-4PLAY-VOUCH

Ist ein Steamcode.


----------



## Lukecheater (28. November 2013)

*Steam Herbstaktion*:
_Tägliche Deals_
Baldur's Gate EE  - 9,49€
Van Helsing  - 10,04€
Dark Souls Prepare to die Edition  -  10,19€
Don't Starve  -  8,39€
Papers,Please   -  6,02€
Final Fantasy VII   -  8,70€
XCOM Enemy Unknown   -  19,99€
GameDEV Tycoon   -  6,02€

_Blitzangebote_
System Shock 2    -   4,99€
Killing Floor    -  6,11€
Skull Girls    -   9,37€
Sanctum 2   -   4,75€


----------



## LordCrash (28. November 2013)

Steamsales waren auch schon mal besser. Alles eher wenig attraktive Preise...


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> *Steam Herbstaktion*:
> _Tägliche Deals_
> Baldur's Gate EE  - 9,49€
> Van Helsing  - 10,04€
> ...



Ich glaub du hast die falschen Preise 
Bei mir ist nämlich alles billiger


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2013)

Das Problem ist oft, dass am Anfang die Preise immer irgendwie falsch sind und nach 1-2 Minuten ist dann alles richtig. Das war bei den letzten Aktionen schon so


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast die falschen Preise
> Bei mir ist nämlich alles billiger


 
stimmt. 
das ist bei steam aber öfter mal so, wenn die angebote wechseln um 19h.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. November 2013)

*Humble Weekly Sale*

Für $1:
Jamestown
Closure 
S.P.A.Z. 
Shatter 

Für $6 oder mehr:
Dungeon Defenders 
Defense Grid Gold 

Es ist jedem Spiel der Soundtrack beigefügt. Alle sind DRM-frei und über Steam verfügbar. 

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Lukecheater (29. November 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast die falschen Preise
> Bei mir ist nämlich alles billiger


 
oh, ich hatte mich schon gewundert, da ich Don't Starve und Dark Souls mal in nem anderen Sale deutlich günstiger bekommen hab


----------



## LordCrash (29. November 2013)

*Amazon.de Android Spiele gratis!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis 1. Dezember gibts folgende Spiele for free:


Angry Birds Space HD
Angry Birds Space (Ad-free)
Quell
Sonic The Hedgehog
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Fruit Ninja
Bloons TD5
Hambo
Nur heute gibts folgendes Spiel gratis:


The Adventures of Mosaika
http://www.amazon.de/gp/browse.html/ref=pe_221511_42026001_pe_GreetImg/?node=1661648031


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2013)

Also Lordi, ehrlich... Appellierst hier immer für eine PC-Only-Zone, und jetzt trägst du hier Links zu Handy-Spielen ein.
Bin aaaaaarg enttäuscht von dir...


----------



## LordCrash (29. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also Lordi, ehrlich... Appellierst hier immer für eine PC-Only-Zone, und jetzt trägst du hier Links zu Handy-Spielen ein.
> Bin aaaaaarg enttäuscht von dir...


 Mea maxima culpa.... in Zukunft werde ich es unterlassen, euch über gratis Spiele zu informieren, die nicht auf dem geliebten Rechenknecht erscheinen...


----------



## Briareos (29. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Mea maxima culpa....


 (^^) Entweder ist es absoluter Zufall oder ich habe in meiner Mittagspause eben denselben Artikel auf einestages gelesen wie du.


----------



## svd (29. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also Lordi, ehrlich... Appellierst hier immer für eine PC-Only-Zone, und jetzt trägst du hier Links zu Handy-Spielen ein.
> Bin aaaaaarg enttäuscht von dir...


 
Ich find das gar nicht übel. Ich glaube, Mutter spielt noch immer das "Karten Golfspiel" aus seiner letzten Empfehlung. 

Und so schlimm ist Crash auch nicht. Solange die Qualität seiner PC Spiele nicht aufgrund eventueller Konsolengene oder ansteckender Krankheiten leidet, ist er eh kommod.


----------



## LordCrash (29. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Debut 7 Bundle - Indie Royale


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (29. November 2013)

lohnt sich die borderlands2 goty Edition für 33, 9 ?


----------



## noxious (29. November 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> warum steht ganz unten Spring Sale auf dem Kopf?


 Wenn du unten dann auf "Top-Spiele" klickst hast du den Spring-Sale oben.
Komischerweise stehen die Angebote dann alle auf dem Kopf^^


----------



## chbdiablo (29. November 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> lohnt sich die borderlands2 goty Edition für 33, 9 ?


 
Ja, gutes Spiel mit viel Inhalt.


----------



## LordCrash (29. November 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ja, gutes Spiel mit viel Inhalt.


 Stimmt, der Preis ist aber dennoch zu hoch.


----------



## LordCrash (29. November 2013)

*Nuuvem Black Friday Deals* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beispiele:


The Darkness II 4,30€
The Cave 1,30€
The Bureau: XCom Declassified 12,30€
Spec Ops The Line 3,60€
The Saboteur 3,60€
Tomb Raider 13,30€
Virtua Tennis 4 2,60€
*Xcom Enemy Unknown 5,00€*
*Dishonored GOTY 10,00€*
Dragon Age 2 3,30€
Duke Nukem Forever 2,60€
Fallout 3 GOTY 5,00€
Hitman Absolution 6,30€
Borderlands GOTY 3,30€
Borderlands 2 5,00€
*Castlevania Lords of Shadows 8,30€*
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition 5,00€
Deus Ex Human Revolution 5,00€
Dark Souls 6,60€
Max Payne 3,30€
Max Payne 2 3,30€
*Max Payne 3 6,00€*
Mass Effect 5,00€
Mass Effect 2 5,00€
Bioshock 3,30€
Bioshock 2 3,30€
Bioshock Infinite 10,00€
*Company of Heroes 1,30€*
Dead Space 3,30€
Dead Space 2 3,30€
Just Cause 2 3,30€
Medal of Honor Warfighter 3,30€
Civilization V 3,30€
Warhammer 40.0000: Dawn of War II 2,60€
*Fifa 14 15,00€*
*Battlefield 4 26,60€*
Final Fantasy VII 2,60€
Europa Universalis IV Digital Extreme Edition 16,00€
usw usw usw (sehr viele Titel mehr)....


Komplette Liste: Games - Nuuvem




(EA/Origin Spiele lassen sich nur mit brasilianischem Proxy kaufen!)


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (29. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Preis ist aber dennoch zu hoch.



also lieber warten?


----------



## Lukecheater (30. November 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> also lieber warten?


 
du meinst vermutlich den Retail-Preis und Lord Crash den Download-Preis...


----------



## LordCrash (30. November 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> du meinst vermutlich den Retail-Preis und Lord Crash den Download-Preis...


 Aye, das ist möglich.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (30. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aye, das ist möglich.



ne meine auch den preis für den download; 33.49 euro bei steam.
 denke aber, dass der preis immernoch ein wenig zu hoch ist. habe nur gefragt weil der umfang ja eigentlich einen recht ordentlichen eindruck macht...


----------



## golani79 (30. November 2013)

Borderlands 2 GotY um ~15€ --> Borderlands 2 Game of the Year Edition na Nuuvem


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (30. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Borderlands 2 GotY um ~15€ --> Borderlands 2 Game of the Year Edition na Nuuvem



Hab Dank

 Zwei Fragen vorweg da ich diesen Shop noch nicht kenne:

 Wie steht es da um die Sprache im Spiel? Die wird wohl frei wählbar sein?

 Ist die Bezahlmöglichkeit auf Kreditkartennutzung eingeschränkt?


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (30. November 2013)

arg..und sehe grade dark souls prepare to die Edition für um die 6 euro bei steam. 
 Nur der schlechte Port schreckt mich ab


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2013)

Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> Wie steht es da um die Sprache im Spiel? Die wird wohl frei wählbar sein?



da nix anderes dabeisteht, wird das wohl die internationale version sein.
lohnt sich dei goty eigentlich so wirklich?
borderlands 2 'nackt' gibt es nämlich für gerade mal 'ne fünfer. 



> Ist die Bezahlmöglichkeit auf Kreditkartennutzung eingeschränkt?


 
nein. paypal geht auf jeden fall auch.

ist übrigens ein seriöser shop.
hab da, dank lordcrash, auch schon des öfteren mal was bestellt.


----------



## golani79 (30. November 2013)

Du kannst mit Kreditkarte oder per Paypal bezahlen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Spiele prinzipiell in der Sprache installiert werden, auf die Steam eingestellt ist.
Bei NBA2k13 oder Europa Universalis IV kann ich die Sprache in Steam nicht ändern - diese wurden aber in der englischen Version installiert (hab Steam auf Englisch).

Bei Rome 2 Total War kann ich die Sprache aber auch ändern und hab die zur Verfügung, die auch in Steam angegeben sind.


bzgl. Dark Souls
Es gibt nen PC Fix, der das die Auflösung auf 1080 anhebt, Texturen schärft und auch einige andere Verbesserungen mit sich bringt.
Hier mal 2 Vergleichsbilder - 

Standard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Fix:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maus und Tastatureingabe wurden mit dem Fix auch verbessert soviel ich weiß.
Spiel es aber mit Gamepad und kann deshalb nicht wirklich viel dazu sagen.


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2013)

ähm kurze frage:
könnt ihr seite 3 bei den nuuvem-sales aufrufen? -> Games - Nuuvem
sowohl firefox als auch chrome melden mir da was von wegen weiterleitungsfehler.


----------



## golani79 (30. November 2013)

Glaub, die Seite ist teilweise überlastet - hatte ich sowohl gestern als auch schon heute.
Hat aber auch schon funktioniert.


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Glaub, die Seite ist teilweise überlastet - hatte ich sowohl gestern als auch schon heute.
> Hat aber auch schon funktioniert.


 
an überlastung liegt das imho nicht.
ansonsten flutscht die seite ja einwandfrei. 
hat wohl irgendwas mit den cookies zu tun.


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2013)

mal noch was anderes:
ich finds immer wieder heftig, dass es sich activision ganz offensichtlich leisten kann, den ganzen preiswahnsinn bei steam und co. getrost zu ignorieren. 
black ops 1 kostet bei steam aktuell, sogar reduziert (!), 44,99 euro.
das ist mehr als viele nagelneue aaa-titel hierzulande kosten. 
krass. 
das soll wirklich kein bash gegen cod werden, aber wer kauft ein 3 jahre altes pc-spiel heute noch zu diesem preis?


----------



## Sanador (30. November 2013)

Bei Nuuvem gibt es jetzt auch Aliens: Colonial Marines für umgerechnet 2,66 Euro.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das soll wirklich kein bash gegen cod werden, aber wer kauft ein 3 jahre altes pc-spiel heute noch zu diesem preis?


Einfache Antwort: Niemand.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mal noch was anderes:
> ich finds immer wieder heftig, dass es sich activision ganz offensichtlich leisten kann, den ganzen preiswahnsinn bei steam und co. getrost zu ignorieren.
> black ops 1 kostet bei steam aktuell, sogar reduziert (!), 44,99 euro.
> das ist mehr als viele nagelneue aaa-titel hierzulande kosten.
> ...


 
Da versucht man wohl ein paar Leute echt über den Tisch zu ziehen, denn selbst die Ladenversion gibt es mittlerweile für 24,99: Call of Duty: Black Ops: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Exar-K (30. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das soll wirklich kein bash gegen cod werden, aber wer kauft ein 3 jahre altes pc-spiel heute noch zu diesem preis?


Anscheinend ziemlich viele, da es unter den Topsellern gelistet ist.


----------



## LordCrash (30. November 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ähm kurze frage:
> könnt ihr seite 3 bei den nuuvem-sales aufrufen? -> Games - Nuuvem
> sowohl firefox als auch chrome melden mir da was von wegen weiterleitungsfehler.


 Nein, geht bei mir auch nicht, da scheint was am Server nicht zu stimmen. Das Gleiche gilt für Seite 4 und Seite 7... 

Man kann sich aber auch einfach alle Spiele unter 10 Real (ca. 3€) oder zwischen 10 und 20 Real usw anzeigen lassen. Den entsprechenden Filter findet man auf der rechten Seite unten unter meinem Link. Dann werden alle Spiele angezeigt. 

Edit: Jetzt geht wieder alles bei Nuuvem, also Entwarnung! 

Edit2: Zu Nuuvem generell: es werden immer internationale Keys angeboten. Bei Steam kann man alle Sprachen aktivieren, die auf Steam verfügbar sind. Dasselbe gilt für Uplay. Bei Origin kann man sich die jeweilige Version bei Aktivierung sogar selbst auswählen (z.B deutsch/geschnitten oder englisch/ungeschnitten). Nur sehr, sehr selten werden portugiesisch-only Versionen von Spielen verkauft, dann steht aber eindeutig "Brasi" bei den Voraussetzungen und auch im Titel....


----------



## ZockerCompanion (1. Dezember 2013)

Die heutigen Steam Deals:


_Sid Meier's Civilization V_ 75% off
_FarCry 3_ 75% off
_FEZ_ 75% off
_Godus_ 50% off
_Metro: Last Light_ 66% off
_PayDay 2_ 55% off
_Portal 2_ 75% off
_The Wolf Among Us_ 33% off
_Torchlight II_ 75% off


----------



## LordCrash (2. Dezember 2013)

*Amazon.de Adventskalender*

Splinter Cell Blacklist Digital Deluxe Edition (Uplay) *15,97€*


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Dezember 2013)

Heute bei Steam reduziert:

The Stanley Parable für 7,19€
Scribblenauts Unlimited für 9,49€
Europa Universalis IV für 19,99€
garry's mod für 2,49€
Tomb Raider (2013) für 9,99€
Call of Duty Black Ops 2 für 29,99€
Age of Empires II HD Edition für 4,74€
Shadow Warrior für 8,74€
Dust: An Elysian Tail für 3,49€

Blitzangebote:
Nascar 2013 - The Game für 9,24€
Brütal Legend für 1,89€
Guncraft für 3,49€
Dragon Age Origins: Ultimate Edition für 7,49€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Dezember 2013)

*Indie Gala: Codemasters Bundle*

Pay what you want

Damnation
Clive Barker's Jericho™

Für mehr als $5,99

Overlord™
Overlord™ Raising Hell
Overlord II
Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising
Operation Flashpoint Red River
sowie ein weiteres Spiel für alle BTA-Käufer

The Indie Gala


----------



## stawacz (3. Dezember 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Amazon möchte letztendlich auch Geld verdienen
> Ich halte eigentlich nur Ausschau nach den Addons zu Civ5 und X-COM, sollten die mit einem guten Preis angeboten werden, werd ich zuschlagen.
> 
> Und alle Sims-Fans unter uns können sich schon den morgigen Tag rot markieren, ich prophezeie einen Rabatt von 5 Euro und ein Zeitfenster von 2min bis alles vergriffen ist


 

Brave New World 12,99 Sid Meier's Civilization V: Brave New World DLC Steam Key - Civilization

Gods&Kings   3,99 Sid Meier's Civilization V Gods and Kings DLC Steam Key


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. Dezember 2013)

*Bundle Stars: Planes, Trains & Automobiles Bundle*

- Landwirtschaftssimulator 2013
- Combat Wings: Battle of Britain
- GTR 2: FIA GT Racing Game 
- Off-Road Drive
- Pacific Storm Allies
- Race On
- STCC II
- Trainz: Classic Cabon City
- Trainz: Settle & Carlisle

*Alles für 3,53€*


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
King Arthur's Gold für 6,02€

Wochenend-Angebote:
Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed für 4,99€ (kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos angetestet werden)
Omerta - City of Gangsters für 11,24€
*
gog.com*
Die beiden Trine Spiele reduziert:
Trine 2 - Complete Story für $2,99
Trine für $1,99


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2013)

den kindle gibts heute mal wieder für 49 euro.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2013)

Amazon-Downloads:

Dishonored 9,97€
Mirrors Edge 3,97€
Thr Saboteur 2,97€
F.E.A.R. 5,97€

Amazon.de: Winter-Deals


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Dezember 2013)

Anlässlich der VGX Awards, die morgen stattfinden, gibt es satte Rabatte auf Steam.

u.a.
- Bioshock Infinite
- Tomb Raider
- Metro Last Light
- gone home
- The Stanley Parable
- Injustice Gods Among Us
- Grid 2
- Brothers A Tale of Two Sons
...

VGX


----------



## golani79 (6. Dezember 2013)

Und schon wieder Deals ... langsam wirds abgedroschen, wenns jeden 2. Tag irgendwo fette Deals gibt.

Nicht falsch verstehen. Eigentlich mag ich Deals ja schon, aber ich finde mittlerweile, dass es einfach zu oft irgendwelche Deals gibt - da freut man sich dann gar nicht mehr drauf.

Geht halt zumindest mir so.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Geht halt zumindest mir so.


 
nicht nur dir. 
noch vor kurzem war der steam sale fast so was wie ein event. 
heute ist er mir schon beinahe egal, weil es eh alle paar tage irgendwo irgendwas billiger gibt.


----------



## McDrake (7. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> gog.com[/B][/U]
> Die beiden Trine Spiele reduziert:
> Trine 2 - Complete Story für $2,99
> Trine für $1,99


Leider nicht ganz.
Nur wenn man beide zusammen nimmt, bekommt man die jeweils für den Preis.
Einzeln kosten die Teile 4.99, bzw 2.49
Aber für 5$ beide zusammen ist eigentlich fair


// seh grad, das ist nur als Geschenk in der Promo drin??
Für sich selber seh ich das Paket nicht :/


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2013)

Die Heftvollversionen im Dezember:

*PC Games 12/2013*
Dungeon Siege 3 (Steam)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Patrizier 4



* Gamestar 13/2013 (XL Ausgabe):*
Death Rally (Steam)
Binary Domain (Steam)

*Computer Bild Spiele 01/2014 (Gold Edition mit 2 DVDs)*
Die Siedler: Aufbruch der Kulturen 
Sonic Generations (Steam)
Euro Truck Simulator
Saints Row 2 (Ab 18 Downloadspiel mit E-Postbrief-Altersverifizierung)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Alan Wake & Eset Smart Security


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Wake & Eset Smart Security


 Alan arbeitet neuerdings für den Sicherheitsdienst ?!


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alan arbeitet neuerdings für den Sicherheitsdienst ?!


 
Ja, er hat jetzt umgeschult 

Nein, keine Ahnung, das ist wohl ein Antivirenprogramm oder sowas. Kenn ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2013)

Für mich klingt es wie ein Point & Click Adventure, mit einem türkischen Privatdetektiv als Protagonist. Mag mich aber irren...


----------



## TrinityBlade (8. Dezember 2013)

Bei Origin gibt es dieses Wochenende Rabatte auf Actionspiele. Dabei ist der Begriff "Actionspiel" allerdings sehr weit gefasst. Unter anderem kann man Shift 2, das bei Steam immer noch 50€ kostet, während der Aktion für 'nen Fünfer abstauben.

Währenddessen läuft bei GameFly Tag 3 des Winter Sales. Dieses Mal unter anderem mit Splinter Cell Blacklist für ~15€ oder Deus Ex Human Revolution Director's Cut für ~8€.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2013)

*"Rayman Legends*" (als Uplay-Download) gibt es bei Amazon für 11,97€

http://www.amazon.de/Ubisoft-Rayman...qid=1386529770&sr=8-7&keywords=rayman+legends

Würde es die magische 10-Euro-Schwelle unterschreiten, ich würde es sofort kaufen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2013)

"Hitman - Absolution" kann man heute noch im uplay-Shop für 6,25€ abstauben.

Hitman: Absolution™


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Dezember 2013)

*Steam*

*Daily Deal:*
The Darkness II für 7,49€

*Weeklong Deals*
FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage für 4,74€
Flatout 3: Chaos & Destruction für 7,49€
Arena Wars 2 für 1,39€
Naval Warfare für 0,99€
Retrovirus für 4,74€
Two Worlds Collection für 9,99€
The Raven - Legacy of a Master Thief für 12,49€
Arcania + Gothic Pack für 12,49€
Chaser für 1,24€
Duke Nukem 3D and Shadow Warrior Bundle für 3,49€
Hacker Evolution: Untold für 2€


----------



## McDrake (10. Dezember 2013)

Taugt Naval Warfare was?
Schient mir ein kurzweiliger Shooter zu sein. wollte mir das Teil schon öfters genauer anschauen
Die Tests sind hingegen nicht so doll.
Hat wer das Game schon mal gespielt?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Dezember 2013)

*Amazon*

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition für 16,99€

Prince of Persia: Warrior Within [Download] für 2,97€

Trials Evolution - Gold Edition [Uplay Code] für 7,97€

Adventure Park [Steam Code] für 13,97€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Dezember 2013)

*Indie Capsule Bundle*

*Bundle Stars* hat mal wieder ein paar nette Indie-Titel im Angebot, alle zusammen für *3,05€*.

Blood of the Werewolf
Slender: The Arrival
And Yet It Moves
Plain Sight
Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet
Doc Clock: Toasted Sandwich of Time
Snuggle Truck


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Dezember 2013)

Bei McGame gibt es Company of Heroes 2 für 11,88€ und Borderlands 2 für 7,49€.


----------



## golani79 (12. Dezember 2013)

48 Stunden Promo auf good old games

Fallout 1
Fallou 2
Fallout Tactics 

--> kostenlos
GOG.com

Momentan kämpft die Seite jedoch mit ein wenig Auslastung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2013)

Schade, dass es keine deutsche Version ist.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (12. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> 48 Stunden Promo auf good old games
> 
> Fallout 1
> Fallou 2
> ...


Wunderbar, danke für den Hinweis. Fallout Tactics würd mal wieder Spaß machen...


----------



## Rabowke (12. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es keine deutsche Version ist.


 Willkommen bei gog.com ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es keine deutsche Version ist.


 
Dafür gibts doch Internet 

Sprachdateien für Fallout 1
für Fallout 2
und für Fallout Tactics


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot(e):
Blood Bowl Legendary Edition für 3,99€
Blood Bowl Chaos Edition für 5,99€

Wochenendaktion:
Strike Suit Zero für 4,74€ und Strike Suit Zero Mega Bundle für 9,24€

Auf gog.com hat die Winteraktion begonnen - 1. Tag
*
McGame:*
Gemini Rue für 2€

Neues Humble Weekly Sale Bundle mit:
Zeno Clash
Zeno Clash 2
Killing Floor
Dwarfs!?

ab $6 kommt noch dazu:
Rock of Ages
Rising Storm

Zusätzlich sind noch die Soundtracks der Spiele enthalten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch Internet
> 
> Sprachdateien für Fallout 1
> für Fallout 2
> und für Fallout Tactics


 Oh. Allerbesten Dank, Schattenjung !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Willkommen bei gog.com ...


 Ich weiss... Darum hab ich auch bisher nix von dort gekauft.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Dezember 2013)

*Steam Daily Deal*
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified für 12,49€

Sowie zur weihnachtlichen Einstimmung: Viscera Cleanup Detail: Santa's Rampage für 1,99€ 

*Bundle Stars: Wars Of Ages Bundle*

*Für 3,04€:*

King's Bounty: The Legend
Fantasy Wars
Real Warfare 2: Northern Crusades
XIII Century: Gold
Theatre of War
Men Of War
Death to Spies: Gold
Earth 2140

*IT'S GETLOADED TIME AGAIN*

*Wähle aus folgenden Spielen zwei aus und zahle 8€:*

Aliens: Colonial Marines
Aliens vs Predator Collection
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War (GFWL DRM)
Sonic All-Stars Racing Transformed
Binary Domain Collection
Company of Heroes Complete Pack
Medieval II: Total War Collection
Rome: Total War Collection
Hell Yeah! Collection
Condemned: Criminal Origins (SEGA DRM)
Empire: Total War
Viking: Battle for Asgard
Alpha Protocol
Renegade Ops Collection
Virtua Tennis 4 (SEGA DRM)
Dreamcast Collection Steam


----------



## ZockerCompanion (15. Dezember 2013)

Im SQUARE ENIX Store gibt es zurzeit ein Weihnachtsüberraschungspaket.
Kostet 6,49€ und beinhaltet 4 Spiele (Steam) im Wert von 75 € (UVP).
Kann bis zum 20.12.13 (12 Uhr) vorbestellt werden und am Nachmittag des 20.12.13 kriegt man dann die E-Mail mit den Games.

https://store.eu.square-enix.com/em...s-download/Square-Enix-Christmas-Surprise.php


----------



## svd (15. Dezember 2013)

Heute (15.12.) gibt's auf Amazon auch "Borderlands 2" für knappe 7€.
Ein recht guter Preis für die Einstiegsdroge, die auch in Steam Sales so um die 7,50 kostet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2013)

"Bioshock - Infinite" ist als Retail-Version bei Amazon für 11,49€ (Angebot eines dritten Händlers) zu bekommen. Natürlich muss man noch den Spezialversand von Euro draufrechnen.

BioShock: Infinite (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Sanador (17. Dezember 2013)

Bei GamersGate.com, das komplette Two Worlds Programm für 8,99 Euro, kein Steam und nur auf Englisch.

Two Worlds Complete Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2013)

Falls jemand Alan Wake hat und noch nicht das Bonus Material. Das gibts jetzt kostenlos auf Steam: Alan Wake Bonus Materials on Steam

Einfach zum Account/Spiel hinzufügen und dann kann man es herunterladen.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Dezember 2013)

*Humble Store Winter Sale is here! *

The weather outside is frightful, but the Humble Store Winter Sale is so delightful! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    We’re serving up great games with hot deals that are sure to warm you  up this winter. Whether you’re naughty or nice, you can get _Europa Universalis IV_, Castle Story, _Don’t Starve_, _Planetary Annihilation_, _Dust: An Elysian Tail_, _Skullgirls_ and more for up to 75% off for 24 hours only. *

Nearly the entire store is on sale for the next two weeks with new 24-hour discounts coming every day!* 

     And as always, ten percent of all purchases from the Humble Store will  go to vital causes like American Red Cross, Child’s Play, Electronic  Frontier Foundation, World Land Trust and charity:water. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Humble customers have contributed more than $29 million to charity so far!* 

Don’t forget, in addition to the winter sale, we’re also serving up 12 resplendent games in Humble Bundle: PC and Android 8 and the Humble Weekly Sale. Check out these great deals now before they’re gone!


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2013)

Neues Humbe Bundle für PC und Android mit:

Little Inferno
Gemini Rue
AaaaaaAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaa!! for the Awesome
Jack Lumber

und ab dem Durchschnittspreis:
Hero Academy
Anomaly 2

und die Soundtrack zu den Spielen dazu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Shadow Warrior für 8,74€ und die Special Edition für 11,24€

Bis Donnerstag um 19 Uhr (danach startet wohl die Steam-Weihnachtsaktion):
Just Cause 2 für 2,99€ und die Just Cause Collection für 5,99€
War Thunder Starter Pack um 50% reduziert

*gog.com*
2013 Solstice Festivmas mit jeder Menge stark reduzierter Spiele.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Dezember 2013)

*The Humble Store Winter Sale Day 2*

Gone Home $4,99 (nur 7,5h übrig)
Red Faction Collection $11,99
Euro Truck Simulator 2 $6,24
Shadow Warrior $9,99
Awesomenauts $3,33
Legend of Grimrock $3,75

https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2013)

*Die Steam Winteraktion hat begonnen!!!!!!!!!!*

Das gibt es am 1.Tag:

Bioshock Infinite für 7,49€
Monaco für 2,49€
Assetto Corsa für 26,24€
Batman Arkham Origins für 24,99€
Space Hulk für 9,51€
Dishonored für 7,49€
The Stanley Parable für 7,19€
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance für 13,39€ (jetzt schon reduziert um 33%, obwohl es erst am 09.Januar erscheint)

Dead Island: Game of the Year Edition
Enthält 4 Artikel: Dead Island, Dead Island Bloodbath Arena DLC, Dead Island: Ryder White DLC, Dead Island Ripper Mod
4,99€

Dead Island Franchise Pack
Enthält 6 Artikel: Dead Island, Dead Island: Ryder White DLC, Dead  Island Riptide, Dead Island Ripper Mod, Dead Island: Riptide - Fashion  Victim, Dead Island: Riptide - Survivor Pack
12,49€ 

Blitzangebote (alle 8 Stunden neu):
CS GO für 3,49€
Divekick für 2,49€
Guns of Icarus Online für 2,99€

Wahl der Community zwischen:
Dust An Elysian Tail für 3,50€
Shadowrun Returns für 8,55€
Faster Than Ligt für 3,40€


Falls noch ein Spiel dabei sein sollte, welches es in Deutschland nicht zu sehen gibt, dann bitte melden, dann trag ich das nach.


Edit: Die Dead Island Spiele wurden nachgetragen. Danke an McDrake für den Hinweis


----------



## Kreon (19. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Die Steam Winteraktion hat begonnen!!!!!!!!!!*
> Falls noch ein Spiel dabei sein sollte, welches es in Deutschland nicht zu sehen gibt, dann bitte melden, dann trag ich das nach.


 
Wie immer sind viel mehr Spiele (+1844) reduziert. Hier die Übersicht. (Hab ich von weiter oben geklaut  )


----------



## LordCrash (19. Dezember 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Wie immer sind viel mehr Spiele (+1844) reduziert. Hier die Übersicht. (Hab ich von weiter oben geklaut  )


 Alles, was nicht mindestens um 66% reduziert ist, ist imo uninteressant. Das gab es dann mit nahezu 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit schon mal anderswo günstiger...


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2013)

2 neue Bundle:
Humble Weekly Sale Puppy Games und The Nutcracker Bundle

Und im Humble Store Winter Sale heute reduziert:
Risk of Rain für $6,66
Foul Play für $3,74
Limbo für $2,49
Natural Selection 2 für $2,49
Luxuria Superbia für $1,99


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote (bis 11 Uhr):
Mirror's Edge für 2,49€
Electronic Super Joy für 0,59€
Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale für 3,74€
Toki Tori 2+ für 2,84€

Gewinner der Community-Wahl:
Faster Than Light für 3,39€

Jetzt zur Abstimmung:
Waking Mars für 2€
oder Mafia 2 für 7,50€
oder Alice Madness Returns für 12,50€


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Die Steam Winteraktion hat begonnen!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Falls noch ein Spiel dabei sein sollte, welches es in Deutschland nicht zu sehen gibt, dann bitte melden, dann trag ich das nach.


Dead Island: Game of the Year Edition
Enthält 4 Artikel: Dead Island, Dead Island Bloodbath Arena DLC, Dead Island: Ryder White DLC, Dead Island Ripper Mod
4,99€

Dead Island Franchise Pack
Enthält 6 Artikel: Dead Island, Dead Island: Ryder White DLC, Dead Island Riptide, Dead Island Ripper Mod, Dead Island: Riptide - Fashion Victim, Dead Island: Riptide - Survivor Pack
12,49€


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2013)

hab mir eben *coj: gunslinger* für ~ 3 euro bei nuuvem gesichert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2013)

*Steam-Winteraktion 2.Tag:*
Far Cry 3 für 7,49€
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition für 8,74€
Total War: Shogun 2 für 7,49€
Train Simulator 2014 für 7,55€
Nether für 11,39€
FEZ für 2,49€
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare für 5,74€
Omerta: City of Gangsters für 11,24€
Final Fantasy VII für 4,41€

Blitzangebote:
Music Creator 6 für 16,99€
Divinity: Dragon Commander für 19,99€
Project Zomboid für 10,49€
Eve Online für 1,98€

Gewinner der Community Wahl:
Hard Reset für 2,02€

Jetzt stehen zur Wahl:
Risk of Rain für 5,40€
oder Castle Story für 12,73€
oder Godus für 9,50€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2013)

*"Far Cry 3"* - soeben gekauft.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Dezember 2013)

Nicht zu vergessen, der Humble Store hat auch wieder tolle Spiele inpetto 

u.a.
Papers,please
Shadowrun Returns
Outlast
Guacamelee 
und viele mehr


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2013)

*Steam*:
Blitzangebote:
Blade Symphony für 2,79€
Verdun für 3,99€
Payday 2 für 13,49€
The Secret World für 9,99€

Wahlsieger der Community:
Risk of Rain für 6,02€

Jetzt zur Abstimmung:
Godmode für 2,50€
oder E.Y.E. Divine Cybermancy für 1€
oder Bulletstorm für 5€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2013)

Im uplay-Shop wird *"The Walking Dead - Season 1"* für 6,25€ angeboten. Also noch günstiger als bei Steam.
Für 1,25€ gibt es dann noch das *"400 days"-DLC*.

Ubisoft Online-Shop


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote (noch bis 19 Uhr):
Universe Box für 1,99€
Eador - Master of the Broken World für 4,74€
Memoria für 19,99€
papers, please für 4,49€

Gewinner der Community-Wahl:
Bulletstorm für 9,99€ (warum eigentlich jetzt 9,99€? Bei der Wahl hieß es noch 5€, merkwürdig)

Jetzt zur Abstimmung:
The Pit für 1,20€
oder Super House of Dead Ninjas für 1,50€


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gewinner der Community-Wahl:
> Bulletstorm für 9,99€ (warum eigentlich jetzt 9,99€? Bei der Wahl hieß es noch 5€, merkwürdig)


Vermutlich gilt der Rabatt nicht für die deutsche Version. Im österreichischen Store kostet Bulletstorm dann auch tatsächlich nur 5€.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2013)

Was mich bissle aufregt bzw. verwundert ... ich hab mir MGS: Rev. für knapp 19 EUR gekauft, bei Steam steht jetzt aber, dass das Spiel für 13,xx EUR verkauft wurde?

Auf meiner KK Abrechnung ist der Kauf noch nicht zu sehen, in der E-Mail Bestätigung, die ASAP nach dem Kauf kam, steht was von 18,75 EUR. Kann ich jetzt darauf hoffen, dass Valve so gütig und toll ist, und wirklich den deutlich günstigeren Betrag abbucht?

Muss sparen ...


----------



## noxious (21. Dezember 2013)

Hab gerade auf Mydealz gelesen, dass Amazon.com bei den Steamangeboten immer mitzieht:
Deals - Entertainment » myDealZ.de

Schonmal jemand da gekauft? Muss man da was beachten?
Der Download ist dann nur von Amazon möglich? DRM-frei?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2013)

*"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"* (die D.C.-Version !!!) gibt es bei Steam die nächsten 7 Stunden um 75% reduziert.
Fein. Jetzt kann ich endlich meine normale Version günstig aufpimpen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Dezember 2013)

noxious schrieb:


> Hab gerade auf Mydealz gelesen, dass Amazon.com bei den Steamangeboten immer mitzieht:
> Deals - Entertainment » myDealZ.de
> 
> Schonmal jemand da gekauft? Muss man da was beachten?
> Der Download ist dann nur von Amazon möglich? DRM-frei?


Wenn du Downloadspiele von Amazon.com kaufen willst, brauchst du meines Wissens eine Kreditkarte und eine US-Adresse. Der Download läuft in den meisten Fällen nicht direkt über Amazon, sondern du bekommst einen Key für Steam/Origin/Uplay. Müsste aber eigentlich auch beim jeweiligen Spiel in der Beschreibung stehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2013)

*Steam-Winteraktion 3.Tag:*
The Wolf Among Us für 15,40€
Starforce für 9,49€
Star Wars: KOTOR 2 für 4,99€
Sleeping Dogs für 4,99€
Age of Empires II HD Edition für 4,74€
Darksiders 2 für 9,99€
Ace of Spades: Battle Builder für 2,99€
CS GO für 3,49€
Forced für 6,99€

Blitzangebote:
The Binding of Isaac für 1,24€
XCom Enemy Unknown für 9,99€ (Enemy Within für 14,99€)
Craft of the World für 9,37€
Deus Ex - Human Revolution - Director's Cut für 4,99€

Community-Wahl-Gewinner:
Swords of the Stars: The Pit für 1,24€

Zur Abstimmung stehen jetzt:
Evochron Mercenary für 9,20€
oder Zeno Clash II für 3,50€
oder Red Faction Guerilla für 2€

Humbe Bundle Store - Winter Sale: 
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare für $6,24
Super Hexagon für $0,59
Dive für $2,49
Audiosurf für $0,99
Derrick the Deathfin für $2,99
Game Dev Tycoon für $4,99
Alan Wake Franchise für $7,99
Blocks that Matter für $1,29
Incredipede für $1,99


----------



## Shorty484 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir doch mal Deus Ex - HR gegönnt. Für 4,99 kann man ja eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen. Mal schaun


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hab mir doch mal Deus Ex - HR gegönnt. Für 4,99 kann man ja eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen. Mal schaun


 
Bei dem Spiel hätte man auch für 50€ nichts falsch gemacht 
Gute Unterhaltung wünsch ich damit!


----------



## Sanador (22. Dezember 2013)

Company of Heroes 2 für ca 6,66 Euro.
Company of Heroes 2 na Nuuvem

Edit: Ich weiß, recht spät für einen Post.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote bis 11 Uhr:
Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit für 4,99€
3D Mark für 2,49€
Sid Meier's Civilization V für 7,49€ (Erweiterungen sind auch reduziert)
Angry Video Game Nerd für 4,75€

Gewinner bei der Communitywahl:
Red Faction Guerilla für 1,99€

Jetzt zur Abstimmung:
Dawn of Fantasy: Kingdom Wars für 2,85€
oder Legend of Dungeon für 1,50€
oder Proteus für 2€


----------



## Shorty484 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hm, ich hoffe ja das Batman AO noch mal als günstiges Angebot kommt. Zur Zeit ist die DVD-Version bei Amazon billiger wie die Downloadversion bei Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote:
Kerbal Space Program für 14,99€
The Mighty Quest for Epic Loot für 9,99€
Deponia für 1,99€
Sir, You are Being Hunted für 11,39€

Gewinner der Communitywahl:
Legend of Dungeon für 1,49€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Paranautical Activity für 1,08€
oder Machinarium für 2,13€
oder Q.U.B.E. für 2,50€


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2013)

*Steam Winteraktion 4.Tag:*
Tomb Raider (2013) für 9,99€
Shadow Warrior für 8,74€
Oblivion für 4,99€
Crusader Kings II für 9,99€
Rogue Legacy für 4,61€
Antichamber für 4,74€
Dragon Age Origins für 4,99€ (Es gibt auch die Ultimate Edition mit allen Erweiterungen und DLCs für 7,49€)
The Witcher 2 für 4,99€
Max Payne 3 für 3,99€

Blitzangebote:
La-Mulana für 1,39€
Duck Tales Remastered für 5,59€
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes für 4,99€
Surgeon Simulator für 2,49€

Sieger der Community-Wahl:
Machinarium für 2,12€

Jetzt zur Abstimmung:
The Walking Dead für 6,25€
oder DMC Devil May Cry für 10€


----------



## LordCrash (22. Dezember 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Company of Heroes 2 für ca 6,66 Euro.
> Company of Heroes 2 na Nuuvem
> 
> Edit: Ich weiß, recht spät für einen Post.


 
Dazu kommt noch:


Castlevania 2 für ca. *5€*

Metal Gear Rising Revengeance für ca. *10€*

Call of Juarez Gunslinger für ca. *3€*

Assassin's Creed III für ca. *5,50€*

Remember Me für ca. *9€*

Far Cry 3 für ca.* 4,50€*

Bulletstorm für ca. *5€*


----------



## golani79 (23. Dezember 2013)

Sanador schrieb:


> Company of Heroes 2 für ca 6,66 Euro.
> Company of Heroes 2 na Nuuvem
> 
> Edit: Ich weiß, recht spät für einen Post.


 
Du bist doch der Teufel - vielen Dank für den Hinweis - jetzt hab ich wieder Geld in die Spieleindustrie gesteckt


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote:
Mount & Blade Collection für 6,99€
The Bridge für 1,34€
You don't know Jack Classic Bundle für 4,74€
Strike Suit Zero für 4,74€ (Mega Bundle für 9,24€)

Gewinner der Communitywahl:
The Walking Dead für 6,24€

Jetzt zur Abstimmung:
Duke Nukem 3D: Megaton Edition für 2€
oder Battlefield 2 Complete Collection für 5€
oder Star Wars Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II für 2,70€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2013)

Zu dumm, dass die komplette YDKJ-Sammlung nur in Englisch verfügbar ist. Ich hätte sonst blind gekauft...


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote:
Eldritch für 2,39€
Awesomenauts für 2,49€
garry's mod für 2,49€
Blackguards für 12,49€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Battlefield 2 für 4,99€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Teleglitch: Die More Edition für 3,25€
oder 7 Grand Steps für 4,20€
oder Solar 2 für 1,80€


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2013)

*Steam Winteraktion 5.Tag:*
Reus für 2,49€
Contagion für 3,49€
Shadowrun Returns für 8,54€
Amnesia - A Machine for Pigs für 7,99€
Castle Crashers für 2,99€
Borderlands 2 - Game of the Year Edition für 12,49€
Trine 2 - Complete Story für 1,69€ (Trine Complete für 2,14€)
ArmA 3 für 26,99€
Splinter Cell - Blacklist für 24,99€

Blitzangebote:
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition für 8,49€
Brütal Legend für 1,89€
Cities XL Platinum für 5,99€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Solar 2 für 1,79€

Jetzt zur Abstimmung:
FEZ für 2,50€
oder Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons für 4,20€
oder Chivalry Medieval Warfare für 5,75€

Humble Store Winter Sale:
Monaco für $2,99
Dungeon Defenders(mit vielen DLCs) für $12,49
Dungeon of Elements für $4,99
Waking Mars für $1,99
You don't know Jack Bundle für $4,99
Mount & Blade Warband für $4,99
Fotonica für $2,99
Lilly looking through für $2,49
Hack, Slash, Loot für $1,75


----------



## LordCrash (23. Dezember 2013)

NBA 2k14 für ca. 6€ bei GMG (Steam) mit Gutscheincode GMG20-ZB5D1-93X49 

Grafikmods gibts dafür auch (wenn man den geneigten PC Spieler schon mit der Curren-Gen Version abspeist), außerdem auch Rosterupdates wie bei PEs


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2013)

njoa, ich hab mir jetzt doch Borderlands 2 Goty gekauft 
P.S. ich das grade richtig das der Preis für Borderlands 2 GOTY nach oben geklettert ist und sich verdoppelt hat?


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote:
Ys I & II Chronicles+ für 3,49€
Skyrim für 7,49€
DisplayFusion für 5,59€
Nascar: The Game 2013 für 9,24€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare für 5,74€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
The Binding of Isaac für 1,25€
oder Dear Esther für 1,60€
oder Braid für 1,80€


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> NBA 2k14 für ca. 6€ bei GMG (Steam) mit Gutscheincode GMG20-ZB5D1-93X49
> 
> Grafikmods gibts dafür auch (wenn man den geneigten PC Spieler schon mit der Curren-Gen Version abspeist), außerdem auch Rosterupdates wie bei PEs


 
Danke für die Info und die Links. Für den Preis hab ich mir das auch mal geholt. Bin zwar kein Basketball-Fan, aber die Reihe soll ja sehr gut sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote:
Outlast für 6,45€
Darkout für 8,03€
SteamWorld Dig für 6,74€
Das Schwarze Auge - Satinavs Ketten für 3,99€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Braid für 1,79€

Zur Abstimmung stehen jetzt:
Gnomoria für 1,75€
oder Doorways Chapter 1 & 2 für 1,35€
oder MirrorMoon EP für 4,50€


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Dezember 2013)

*Steam-Winteraktion 6.Tag:*
Rocksmith 2014 für 33,49€
Die Sims 3 für 17,99€
RPG Maker VX Ace für 14,99€
Faster Than Light für 3,39€
Call of Duty: Ghosts für 40,19€
Surgeon Simulator 2013 für 2,49€
F1 2013 für 15,29€
Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition für 7,59€
State of Decay für 9,49€

Blitzangebote:
Rise of Venice für 9,99€
Dishonored für 7,49€
Rise of the Triad für 2,79€
Total War: Rome 2 für 27,49€

Gewinner der Community-Wahl:
Gnomoria für 1,74€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Super Hexagon für 0,30€
oder Long Live the Queen für 4,50€
oder Kentucky Route Zero für 11,50€


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote:
System Shock 2 für 2,49€
Pinball FX2 - Paranormal Table für 0,74€
Trackmania 2 - Stadium für 2,49€
War Thunder - Ace Advanced Pack für 17,49€

Gewinner der Communitywahl:
Super Hexagon für 0,29€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Sacrifice für 2€
oder The Raven - Legacy of a Master Thief für 10€
oder Sang-Froid: Tales of Werewolves für 3,50€


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:
*Blitzangebote:
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 für 4,99€
How to Survive für 4,19€
Final Fantasy VIII für 8,70€
Penny Arcade's On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness 4 (was für ein Name?!?!) für 1,49€

Gewinner der Community-Wahl:
Sacrifice für 1,99€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Hacker Evolution für 1,50€
oder The Testament of Sherlock Holmes für 4€
oder shelter für 2,25€


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Dezember 2013)

*Steam-Winteraktion 7.Tag:*
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3: Platinum für 5,69€
Payday 2 für 13,49€
Terraria für 2,49€
Skyrim für 7,49€
Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut für 4,99€
Endless Space für 7,49€ (Gold Edition für 8,74€)
Europa Universalis für 19,99€
Trials Evolution: Gold Edition für 4,99€

Blitzangebote:
Kingdom Rise für 9,37€
Dungeon Defenders für 1,79€ (Collection für 7,49€)
Guncraft für 3,49€
The King of Fighters XIII für 9,51€

Gewinner der Communitywahl:
shelter für 2,24€

Zur Abstimmung stehen jetzt:
Gone Home für 6,46€
oder papers, please für 4,50€
oder The Wolf Among Us für 15,41€


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Dezember 2013)

*Left 4 Dead 2 heute kostenlos erhältlich*: http://store.steampowered.com/news/12151/


----------



## LordCrash (25. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Left 4 Dead 2 heute kostenlos erhältlich*: http://store.steampowered.com/news/12151/


 
Geilo, danke.


----------



## Enisra (25. Dezember 2013)

wenn der Steamserver mal laufen würde, ich glaube in Seattle schmilz gerade ein Haus


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote:
Lego Marvel Super Heroes für 14,99€
Might & Magic: Duel of Champions - Founders Pack für 19,99€
Pac-Man DX+ für 6,69€
Saints Row IV für 19,99€

Gewinner der Communitywahl:
papers, please für 4,49€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Guacamelee: Gold Edition für 3,50€
oder King Arthur's Gold für 6,03€
oder Dragon's Lair für 4€


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote (bis 19 Uhr):
Substance Designer für 31,61€
Maia für 17,24€
Euro Truck Simulator 2 für 4,99€ (Gold Bundle für 7,41€)
Cook, Server, Delicious! für 2,24€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Guacamelee Gold Edition für 3,49€ (mit Soundtrack für 4,74€)

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Interstellar Marines für 4,76€
oder Tower Wars für 1,75€
oder War for the Overworld für 14,07€


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2013)

*Steam-Winteraktion 8.Tag:*
Gone Home für 6,45€
Dark Souls für 5,99€
NBA 2k14 für 14,99€
Anno 2070 für 7,49€
Van Helsing für 5,09€
Killing Floor für 4,49€
Hotline Miami für 1,69€
DMC Devil May Cry für 9,99€
Wargame: Airland Battle für 9,99€

Blitzangebote:
The Cave für 3,49€
Lost Planet 3 für 9,99€
Unepic für 3,49€
Bastion für 2,09€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Tower Wars für 1,74€

Zur Abstimmung stehen jetzt:
Spelunky für 3,50€
oder Monaco für 2,80€
oder Antichamber für 4,75€


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote:
Test Drive Unlimited 2 für 4,99€
Star Wars Battlefront 2 für 4,49€
Call of Juarez Gunslinger für 5,09€
Galactic Civilizations 2 für 4,74€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Spelunky für 3,49€

Zur Abstimmung:
Master Reboot für 9,38€
oder Dream für 7€
oder Deadly Premonition: The Director's Cut für 10€


----------



## Kreon (27. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für die kontinuierlichen Updates Shadow!


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

*Nuuvem*

Rome 2 Total War (Steam) ca. 13€
Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 (Steam) ca. 10€
Bioshock Infinite (Steam) ca. 6€
XCOM Enemy Unknown (Steam) ca. 4,50€
Football Manager 2014 (Steam) ca. 6€ (Kauf und Aktivierung nur mit brasilianischer IP möglich, da Regionlock)


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote (noch bis 19 Uhr):
Dawn of War II : Retribution für 4,99€
Rise of Flight: Channel Battles Edition für 9,24€
Insurgency für 4,74€
Sanctum 2 für 3,74€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Dream für 6,99€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Strike Suit Zero für 4,75€
oder Kinetic Void für 6,46€
oder Steam Marines für 2,25€


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2013)

*Steam-Winteraktion 9.Tag:*
Don't Starve für 4,75€
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 für 29,99€
LEGO The Lord of the Rings für 7,49€
Assassin's Creed 4 für 37,49€
Prison Architect für 12,99€
Hitman Absolution für 4,99€
Portal 2 für 4,99€
Orcs Must Die! 2 für 3,74€
Resident Evil 6 für 8,99€

Blitzangebote (bis 3 Uhr):
Skullgirls für 6,99€
Morrowind für 4,99€
Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes für 9,24€
Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon für 5,09€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Steam Marines für 2,24€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Civilization 5 für 7,50€
oder Total War: Rome 2 für 27,50€
oder The Stanley Parable für 8,04€

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Humble Bundle Store Winter Sale mit:

Gone Home für $6,80
Hammerwatch für $2,99
Volgarr the Viking für $5,99
Half Minute Hero für $2,49
Sang Froid: Tales of Werewolves für $3,75
Receiver für $1,99
Brütal Legend für $3,99
Papo & Yo für $3,74
Sniper Elite V2 für $7,49

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Neues Bundle:

Humbe Bundle Weekly Sale Penny Arcade


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote (bis 11 Uhr):
Doom 3 BFG Edition für 7,49€
Guacamelee Gold Edition für 3,49€
Castle Storm für 3,39€ (Complete Edition für 4,75€)
Metro Last Light für 10,19€ (Season Pass für 5,09€)

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Civilization V Gold Edition für 9,99€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
World of Goo für 0,90€
oder Universe Sandbox für 2€
oder Tetrobot and Co. für 2,50€


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote(bis 19 Uhr):
Magicka für 2,49€ (Collection für 9,99€)
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams für 1,79€ (Bundle für 2,69€)
Adventure Time für 25,89€
Dirt 3 für 4,99€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
World of Goo für 0,89€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Nascar: The Game 2013 für 9,25€
oder Pool Nation für 2,70€
oder SNOW für 7€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2013)

*Far Cry - Blood Dragon*

Bei Amazon für 4,97€

Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon [Download]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2013)

*Steam Winteraktion 10.Tag*
Deadpool für 12,49€
Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons für 4,19€
Sim City 4 für 2,49€
Torchlight 2 für 4,49€
garry's mod für 2,49€
Dust - An Elysian Tail für 3,49€
Saints Row IV für 19,99€
Godus für 9,49€
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion für 9,24€

Blitzangebote:
shelter für 2,24€
Rage für 4,99€
Evoland für 2,49€
Gunpoint für 3,39€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
SNOW für 6,99€

Jetzt zur Abstimmung:
The King of Fighters XIII Steam Edition für 9,52€
oder Divekick für 2,50€
oder Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition für 25€


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2013)

Im Humble-Bundle Store gibt es in der Winteraktion heute reduziert:

The Novelist für $9,99
Retro City Rampage für $2,99
The Bridge für $2,49
Machinarium für $2,49
Legend of Dungeon für $1,49
Tetrobot and Co. für $2,99
King Arthur's Gold für $6,99
Particulars für $4,99
Overgrowth Alpha für $24,99

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Auf gog.com ist heute im DRM-Free Wintersale noch einmal jede Menge reduziert


----------



## LordCrash (29. Dezember 2013)

Borderlands 2 Season Pass *5,63€*

Ist zwar ein MAC-Store, aber da Borderlands 2 ein Steamplay-Titel ist, funktionieren Codes immer auch für die PC Version, obwohl im Shop steht, dass ein MAC erforderlich sei. Nicht verwirren lassen, das stimmt nicht. Habe es auch selbst getestet, um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote (bis 11 Uhr):
Far Cry 3 für 7,49€
State of Decay für 9,49€
Spec Ops: The Line für 4,99€
Gas Guzzlers Extreme für 7,81€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Injustice: Gods Among Us für 24,99€

Zur Abstimmung stehen jetzt:
Titan Quest für 1,40€
oder Volgarr the Viking für 6€
oder Skulls of the Shogun für 3,50€


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:
*Blitzangebote:
Alice Madness Returns für 12,49€
Starpoint Gemini 2 für 15,03€
Beatbuddy für 1,39€
Long live the Queen für 4,49€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Titan Quest für 1,39€

Zur Abstimmung stehen jetzt:
Soundodger + für 1,75€
oder Really Big Skiy für 1€
oder Pixeljunk Eden für 0,90€


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2013)

*Steam-Winteraktion 11.Tag:*
Risk of Rain für 6,02€
Fallout New Vegas für 2,49€ (Ultimate Edition für 6,79€)
Spelunky für 3,49€
Mass Effect 2 für 4,99€
The Swapper für 4,75€
Deadlight für 2,39€
Euro Truck Simulator 2 für 4,99€ (Gold Bundle für 7,41€)
Might & Magic Heroes VI für 7,49€ (Complete Edition für 9,99€)
Total War: Rome 2 für 27,49€

Blitzangebote:
Trine 2 Complete Story für 1,69€ (Trine Complete für 2,14€)
Assetto Corsa für 26,24€
Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 für 9,99€ 
Prototype 2 für 7,49€

Gewinner der Communitywahl:
PixelJunk Eden für 0,89€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Company of Heroes 2 für 11,90€
oder Wargame Airland Battle für 10€
oder ArmA 3 für 27€

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Winteraktion im Humble-Bundle Store.
Heute mit:

Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs für $9,99
Magicka Collection für $8,99
Capsized für $1,79
Gunpoint für $3,33
Crea für $4,99
Spacebase DF-9 Alpha für $14,99
Sir, You are Being Hunted für $11,99
Rising Storm für $4,99
Botanicula für $2,99


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:
*Blitzangebote (bis 11 Uhr): 
Wizardry 8 für 1,89€ (Wichtiger Hinweis: Teil 6-8 gibt es in einem Paket schon zusammen für 1,70€)
Baphomets Fluch 5 - Der Sündenfall für 15,40€
The Stanley Parable für 7,19€
Bioshock Infinite für 7,49€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
ArmA 3 für 26,99€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
How to Survive für 4,20€
oder Space Hulk für 9,52€
oder Remember für 10€


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote (bis 19 Uhr):
Borderlands 2 für 7,49€
Contrast für 7,49€
Grid 2 für 9,99€
Agarest: Generations of War für 6,45€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Remember Me für 9,99€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Nihilumbra für 2,70€
oder Triple Town für 2,50€
oder Contraption Maker für 2,50€


----------



## TrinityBlade (30. Dezember 2013)

Bis übermorgen gibt es im Humble Store noch *Two Brothers für 7$*. Hat das zufällig schon jemand gespielt? Der Trailer hat mir recht gut gefallen, aber allein darauf möchte ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Dezember 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Bis übermorgen gibt es im Humble Store noch *Two Brothers für 7$*. Hat das zufällig schon jemand gespielt? Der Trailer hat mir recht gut gefallen, aber allein darauf möchte ich mich nicht verlassen.


 
das gibts noch ne knappe halbe stunde für 4 euro direkt bei steam.


----------



## TrinityBlade (30. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das gibts noch ne knappe halbe stunde für 4 euro direkt bei steam.


"Two Brothers" hat nichts mit "Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons" zu tun, auch wenn sich die Namen stark ähneln. 

Edit: Hier mal der Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8egDoNHtmhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja auch verwirrend...


----------



## Bonkic (30. Dezember 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> "Two Brothers" hat nichts mit "Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons" zu tun, auch wenn sich die Namen stark ähneln.


 
oops, ich bitte vielmals um entschuldigung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2013)

*Steam-Winteraktion 12.Tag:*
Outlast für 6,45€
Kerbal Space Program 14,99€
Rising Storm für 4,49€
Metro Last Light für 10,19€
Injustice: Gods Among Us: Ultimate Edition für 24,99
GTA 4 für 4,99€
Farming Simulator 2013 - Titanum Edition für 13,99€
Game Dev Tycoon für 4,49€
Alan Wake für 2,79€

Blitzangebote (bis 3 Uhr):
Limbo für 2,49€
Spacebase DF-9 für 11,49€
Shadow Warrior für 8,74€
Tropico 4 - Steam Special Edition für 5,99€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Nihilumbra für 2,69€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Europa Universalis IV für 20€
oder Anno 2070 für 7,50€
oder Age of Empires II HD Edition für 4,50€

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Humble-Bundle Store Winteraktion, heute mit:
Godus für $9,99
Sanctum 2 für $3,75
Samurai Gun für $11,99
Super Meat Boy für $6,49
Overgrowth Alpha für $24,99
Prison Architect für $14,99
Orcs Must Die! 2 Complete Pack für $6,19
Shank 2 für $3,99
Starbound für $14,99


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2013)

Bei  nuuvem gibt es jetzt jede Menge Spiele reduziert. Bei manchen muss man aber schauen, wegen des Regional Locks.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Dezember 2013)

*Bundle Stars RPG Champions Bundle*

25% OFF for the first 48 Hours! 
Alle zusammen für *3.26€* 

Two Worlds - Epic Edition 
Two Worlds II + Pirates of the Flying Fortress DLC 
Septerra Core: Legacy of the Creator 
Enclave 
Gorky 17


----------



## LordCrash (31. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei  nuuvem gibt es jetzt jede Menge Spiele reduziert. Bei manchen muss man aber schauen, wegen des Regional Locks.


 
Im ganzen Nuuvem-Katalog gibt es nur sehr wenige Titel ein, die einen Regionlock haben. Aktuell sind das der Football Manager 2014 und Mars War Logs, zumindest kenne ich nur diese beiden. 

Aber man sollte natürlich aufpassen, dass kein Brasil-only oder so dabei steht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote(bis 11 Uhr):
Legend of Dungeon für 1,49€
The Dead Linger für 12,69€
Transformers: Fall of Cybertron für 12,49€
Dark Souls für 5,99€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Age of Empires II HD Edition für 4,74€

Zur Abstimmung stehen jetzt:
Wrack für 2,80€
oder Another World für 2,50€
oder Duck Tales Remastered für 5,60€


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2013)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote:
Poker Night 2 für 0,89€
Sang Froid - Tales of Werewolves für 3,49€
The Witcher 2 für 4,99€
Deadly Premonition Director's Cut für 9,99€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Another World - 20th Anniversary Edition für 2,49€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Penny Arcade's on the Rain Slick Precipice of Darkness 4 für 1,50€
oder Ys I & II Chronicles+ für 3,50€
oder Wanderlust: Rebirth für 1,75€


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2013)

*Steam Winteraktion 13.Tag:*
X-Com Enemy Unknown für 9,99€
Mark of the Ninja für 2,99€
Company of heroes 2 für 11,89€
Magic 2014 für 3,39€
Planetary Annihilation für 36,84€
Half Life 2 für 2,24€
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Ultimate Edition für 8,49€
Scribblenauts Unmasked für 14,99€
Grid 2 für 9,99€

Blitzangebote:
Don't Starve für 4,75€
L.A. Noire für 7,49€
King Arthur's Gold für 6,02€
Super Meat Boy für 2,79€

Gewinner der Communitywahl:
Ys 1 & 2 Chronlicles+ für 3,49€ (Ys: The Oath in Felghana ist auch reduziert auf 2,99€)

Jetzt in der Abstimmung:
Nether für 25€
oder Call of Duty Ghosts für 40,20€
oder Tomb Raider für 10€

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Humble Bundle Store Winter Sale mit:

Europa Universalis IV für $9,99
Don't Starve für $4,99
Guacamelee Gold Edition für $3,75
Euro Truck Simulator 2 für $6,24
Overgrowth für $24,99
Risk of Rain für $6,66
Audiosurf für $0,99
Shadow Warrior für $9,99
Monaco für $2,99
Planetary Annihilation für $39,99
Legend of Grimrock für $3,75
Kentucky Route Zero für $12,99
Game Dev Tycoon für $4,99
Gone Home für $6,80
Dust An Elysian Tail für $3,75
papers, please für $4,99
Rogue Legacy für $4,99
Prison Architect für $14,99
Red Faction Collection für $11,99
DLC Quest für $0,75
Spacebase DF 9 für $14,99


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2013)

Auf gog.com läuft eine Let's Party Promo mit reduzierten Spielen


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote:
Game Maker Studio für 19,99€
Stardrive für 7,49€
Primal Carnage für 3,49€
Contagion für 3,49€

Sieger der Communitywahl:
Tomb Raider (2013) für 9,99€  (für 13,99€ gibts ein Paket mit allen(!) Tomb Raider Spielen)

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Skyrim für 10,20€
oder Bioshock Infinite für 7,50€
oder CS GO für 3,50€


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

*Amazon.com digitale Spiele* (Kreditkarte + US-Adresse benötigt)

XCOM Enemy Within für *7,26€*

Tomb Raider für *5,81€*

Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons für *4,35€*

Max Payne 3 + LA Noire für *5,81€*

Bioshock Triple Pack für *10,90€*

Metro Last Light für *9,88€*

Saints Row The Third für *3,63€*

Kentucky Road Zero für *9,09€*

Star Trek für *3,64€*

Baldurs Gate 2: Enhanced Edition für *12,17€*

Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death für *2,68€*

Duke Nukem Forever für *2,90€*

Spec Ops The Line für *4,35€*


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote (bis 19 Uhr):
7 Days to Die für 21,43€
Cities in Motion 2 für 4,99€
Desktop Dungeons für 6,99€
Sniper Elite V2 für 12,49€

Gewinner der Communitywahl:
Bioshock Infinite für 7,49€  (Season Pass ist auch reduziert auf 4,99€)

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Sir, You are Being Hunted für 11,40€
oder CastleStorm für 3,40€
oder VVVVVV für 0,50€


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Welche Idioten haben denn da wieder Bioshock Infinite gewählt??? Das Spiel gibts doch schon seit Wochen zum identischen oder sogar besseren Preis in zahllosen anderen Deals.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Welche Idioten haben denn da wieder Bioshock Infinite gewählt??? Das Spiel gibts doch schon seit Wochen zum identischen oder sogar besseren Preis in zahllosen anderen Deals.....



Vielleicht in der Hoffnung, dass endlich mal der Season Pass reduziert wird. Der war es nämlich bisher nie auf Steam. Jetzt zum ersten Mal.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vielleicht in der Hoffnung, dass endlich mal der Season Pass reduziert wird. Der war es nämlich bisher nie auf Steam. Jetzt zum ersten Mal.


 
Hm, ich glaube das sind eher die Leute, die gar nicht wissen, dass es noch andere Seiten für digitale Spiele auf PC gibt außer Steam....


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaube das sind eher die Leute, die gar nicht wissen, dass es noch andere Seiten für digitale Spiele auf PC gibt außer Steam....


 
Bei nuuvem beispielsweise hat der Pass einen Regions-Lock.


----------



## golani79 (1. Januar 2014)

Wie kommst du darauf?

Wenns einen Region Lock gibt, steht (Brasil) dabei.

--> z.B.: Saints Row IV (Brasil) na Nuuvem


----------



## Exar-K (1. Januar 2014)

Der Season Pass für Infinite ist übrigens wieder für 4,99€ bei Steam zu haben.
Mal schauen für wie lange.


----------



## golani79 (1. Januar 2014)

Um den Preis hab ich jetzt auch zugeschlagen


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> 
> Wenns einen Region Lock gibt, steht (Brasil) dabei.
> 
> --> z.B.: Saints Row IV (Brasil) na Nuuvem


 
Ich hatte es getestet, wenn ich es in den Warenkorb legen will, da kommt dann: "This product is not available for purchase in your region." Genauso auch beispielsweise bei FIFA 14.

Edit: Hab den Pass dann auch auf Steam gekauft.


----------



## svd (1. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Um den Preis hab ich jetzt auch zugeschlagen


 
Dito. Jetzt will das Spiel 10.4GB an Updates ziehen. Könnte mich selbst schlagen.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hatte es getestet, wenn ich es in den Warenkorb legen will, da kommt dann: "This product is not available for purchase in your region." Genauso auch beispielsweise bei FIFA 14.
> 
> Edit: Hab den Pass dann auch auf Steam gekauft.


 
Nicht der Key hat einen Regionlock, sondern manche Spiele (z.B. alles auf Origin) kann man bei Nuuvem nur dann kaufen, wenn man über eine brasilianische Proxyadresse surft (zumindest für die Zeit des Einkaufs). Die Keys an sich haben keinen Regionlock sondern lassen sich ganz normal bei Steam oder Uplay ohne VPN usw. aktivieren.


----------



## svd (1. Januar 2014)

Wie ist das bei "MGS: Revengeance"? Genauso, oder wird dem Schlüsselkauf im günstigeren Ausland künftig womöglich ein Riegel vorgeschoben?


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei "MGS: Revengeance"? Genauso, oder wird dem Schlüsselkauf im günstigeren Ausland künftig womöglich ein Riegel vorgeschoben?


 Da steht bei Nuuvem "region locked" dabei. Das heißt, ohne südamerikanischen VPN wirst du das nicht aktivieren können.

Ob sich in Zukunft regionlocked Spiele durchsetzen werden, ist rein spekulativ. Das wird vielleicht auch jeder Publisher unterschiedlich managen. Von Konami, Sega, EA und Activision sind mir bisher derartige Politiken bekannt. Deep Silver, Ubisoft, Square Enix und 2k haben meines Wissens nach bisher nichts dergleichen gemacht. 

Indiespiele sind in der Regel sowieso nicht regionlocked.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2014)

*Steam Winteraktion 14.Tag:*
Valdis Story: Abyssal City für 3,49€
Castle Story für 12,72€
Test Drive Unlimited 2 für 4,99€
Hammerwatch für 3,05€
You Need a Budget für 12,49€
The Walking Dead: Season 2 für 17,24€
Just Cause 2 für 2,99€
Civilization V für 7,49€

Blitzangebote:
Rayman Legends für 14,99€
Super Street Fighter IV - Arcade Edition für 4,99€
Legend of Grimrock für 2,49€
Interstellar Marines für 4,75€

Gewinner der Communitywahl:
VVVVVV für 0,49€

Zur Abstimmung stehen jetzt:
Damned für 3,50€
oder Forced für 7€
oder Orcs Must Die! 2 für 3,75€


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam Winteraktion 14.Tag:*
> Valdis Story: Abyssal City für 3,49€
> Castle Story für 12,72€
> Test Drive Unlimited 2 für 4,99€
> ...


 
Das in Deutschland nicht erhältliche, fehlende Spiel ist die "Mortal Kombat Complete Edition" für 10,19$ (-66% ) im US-Steam-Shop...


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2014)

Ist Mortal Wombat eigentlich gut? Gutmenschenbedingt erfährt man ja da eher wenig drüber


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ist Mortal Wombat eigentlich gut? Gutmenschenbedingt erfährt man ja da eher wenig drüber


 
Soll recht gut sein, ja. Ich persönlich bin kein Freund des Genres, aber die Tests waren überwiegend positiv. Schön brutal ist es natürlich auch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2014)

Ist damit dieses neue Mortal Kombat gemeint? Falls ja, ja das ist ziemlich gut. Wenn man auf solche Kampfspiele steht, dann kann man ruhig zugreifen.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

*HumbleBundle Store Deals (Steam)
*
https://www.humblebundle.com/store

u.a. mit:

Dust - An Elysian Tale für *2,73€* 
Guacamelee Gold Edition *2,73€* 
Legend of Grimrock für *2,73€*
Game Dev Tycoon 
Game Dev Tycoon *3,63€* 
Monaco *2,18€* 
Gone Home *4,94€* 
Shadow Warrior *7,26€*


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ist damit dieses neue Mortal Kombat gemeint? Falls ja, ja das ist ziemlich gut. Wenn man auf solche Kampfspiele steht, dann kann man ruhig zugreifen.


 
Ja, ist es.


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Soll recht gut sein, ja. Ich persönlich bin kein Freund des Genres, aber die Tests waren überwiegend positiv. Schön brutal ist es natürlich auch.


 
Wenn es nicht übertrieben Brutal ist, ist es kein Mortal Kombat


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht übertrieben Brutal ist, ist es kein Mortal Kombat


 Wohl wahr...


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

*Nuuvem Deals*


Company of Heroes 2 für* 9,23€* (Steam)
Dishonored GOTY Edition für *9,23€* (Steam)
GTA Vice City für *2,46€* (direkter Download)
GTA San Andreas für *1,54€* (direkter Download)
GTA IV für *2,77€* (direkter Download)
LA Noire für *2,77€* (direkter Download)
Max Payne 3 für *2,77€ *(direkter Download)
Crusader Kings II für *4,92€ *(Steam)


----------



## Sanador (1. Januar 2014)

Contrast für 3,74 Euro auf GMG, mit 20% Code sogar nur 2,99 €.

Contrast | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## TrinityBlade (2. Januar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Contrast für 3,74 Euro auf GMG, mit 20% Code sogar nur 2,99 €.
> 
> Contrast | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


Schade, schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Sanador (2. Januar 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Schade, schon ausverkauft.


Sehe ich auch gerade. Doch ich habe in deren Forum gesehen, dass bestenfalls heute in der Frühe wieder weitere Keys zur Verfügung stehen werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote:
Delver für 2,09€
Slender: The Arrival für 3,05€
ArmA 2 für 1,99€
Serious Sam 3: BFE für 3,99€

Wahl der Community:
Orcs Must Die! 2 für 3,74€

Jetzt stehen zur Abstimmung:
Far Cry 3 für 7,50€
oder Payday 2 für 13,50€
oder Saints Row IV für 20€


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Blitzangebote:
Terraria für 2,49€
Rogue Legacy für 4,61€
Trackmania Stadium für 2,49€
Nether für 11,39€

Wahl der Community:
Far Cry 3 für 7,49€

Zur Abstimmung sind keine neuen Spiele mehr gestellt worden. Sagt mal, ist die Winteraktion heute Abend fertig? Weil auch bei anderen Angeboten steht nur noch was von 6 Stunden. Das verwirrt mich, weil doch im Shop oben steht "bis 3.Januar".


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Zur Abstimmung sind keine neuen Spiele mehr gestellt worden. Sagt mal, ist die Winteraktion heute Abend fertig? Weil auch bei anderen Angeboten steht nur noch was von 6 Stunden. Das verwirrt mich, weil doch im Shop oben steht "bis 3.Januar".


 
Wär es nicht möglich, dass Valve heut Abend die Bombe zündet und alles für lau verschenkt 
War es denn nicht immer so, dass der letzte Tag dafür genutzt wurde, die beliebtesten Angebote nochmals im Shop zu niedriegen Preisen anzubieten?


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wär es nicht möglich, dass Valve heut Abend die Bombe zündet und alles für lau verschenkt
> War es denn nicht immer so, dass der letzte Tag dafür genutzt wurde, die beliebtesten Angebote nochmals im Shop zu niedriegen Preisen anzubieten?


 
Und wie ist es bei den allgemeinen Angeboten? Da steht bei den Titeln nämlich nur noch "Angebot endet in 5 Stunden 20 Minuten". Es gibt nämlich den ein oder anderen Titel in meiner Wunschliste, den ich gerne noch kaufen würde und da müsste ich halt wissen, ob das heute Abend auch noch geht, sonst müsste ich das nämlich jetzt tun.


----------



## LordCrash (2. Januar 2014)

Bob hat recht. Am letzten Tag werden traditionell noch mal alle Angebote der letzten beiden Wochen an einem Tag erneut angeboten.


----------



## Exar-K (2. Januar 2014)

Also über den Tagesangeboten steht "Neue Angebote in xxx".
Ich denke mal, dass später der letzte Tag eingeläutet wird; wie üblich mit einem Best of der Angebote.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2014)

*Steam-Winteraktion mit dem 15. und letzten Tag:*

Company of Heroes 2 für 11,89€
Bioshock Infinite für 7,49€
Age of Empires II HD Edition für 4,74€
Total War: Rome 2 für 27,49€
The Stanley Parable für 7,19€
Far Cry 3 für 7,49€
Counter Strike: Global Offensive für 3,49€
The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim für 7,49€
Borderlands 2 für 7,49€
Assassin's Creed 4 für 37,49€
Dishonored für 7,49€
ArmA 3 für 26,99€
Tomb Raider (2013) für 9,99€
Chivalry Medieval Warfare für 5,74€
Dark Souls für 5,99€
X-Com Enemy Unknown für 9,99€
Metro Last Light für 10,19€
garry's mod für 2,49€
Call of Duty: Ghosts für 40,19€
Saints Row 4 für 19,99€
Batman Arkham Origins für 24,99€
Payday 2 für 13,49€
Anno 2070 für 7,49€


Die Angebote gelten bis morgen um 19 Uhr.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

Ist zwar keine Software und kein Spiel, aber einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man ja nicht ins Maul... 

Bei iTunes gibt es den Film "Kokowääh" in HD von und mit Til Schweiger gerade gratis -> https://itunes.apple.com/de/movie/kokowaah/id449002574


----------



## Kreon (3. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine Software und kein Spiel, aber einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man ja nicht ins Maul...
> 
> Bei iTunes gibt es den Film "Kokowääh" in HD von und mit Til Schweiger gerade gratis -> https://itunes.apple.com/de/movie/kokowaah/id449002574


 
Dann müsste ich ja iTunes installieren


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich ja iTunes installieren


 
und til schweiger ertragen.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

*Amazon.com digitale Spiele *(US-Adresse + Kreditkarte erforderlich)


Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition (Steam) für *5,49€* (Hinweis: Das Spiel ist in Deutschland beschlagnahmt.)
Command and Conquer The Ultimate Collection (17 Spiele, Origin) für *3,66€*
Dark Souls (Steam) für *4,39€*
Dead Island GOTY (Steam) für *3,66€* (Hinweis: Das Spiel ist in Deutschland indiziert.)
Mass Effect Trilogy (Origin) für *7,32€* (Hinweis: Nur wenige DLCs sind inbegriffen, siehe Beschreibung auf Amazon.)
Spec Ops The Line (Steam) für *4,39€*
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons (Steam) für *4,39€* 
Dungeon Siege 3 + Add-On (Steam) für *2,19€*
Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon (Download, Uplay) für *5,49€*
Call of Juarez Gunslinger (Download, Uplay) für* 5,49€*
Star Trek (Steam) für *3,66€*
Sleeping Dogs (Steam) für *3,66€*
Hitman Absolution (Steam) für *3,66€*
Borderlands 2 (Steam) für *5,49€*
Far Cry 3 (Download, Uplay) für *5,49€*
Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death (Steam) für *2,71€*
GTA Trilogy Pack (GTA III, Vice City, San Andreas) (Steam) für *5,12€*
Duke Nukem Forever (Steam) für *2,93€*
The Darkness II (Steam) für* 4,39€*
Metro Last Light (Steam) für *9,96€*
Tomb Raider (Steam) für *5,49€*
Final Fantasy VII (Steam) für *4,39€*
Max Payne 3 + LA Noire Bundle (Steam) für *5,86€*
Max Payne 3 + GTA IV Bundle (Steam) für *5,86€*


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

3 kaufen, 2 bezahlen: DVDs, Blu-rays, CDs, Games, Software und Hörbücher - solange der Vorrat reicht bei Amazon.de


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Skulls of the Shogun für 3,49€

Im Humble-Bundle Store:
Trine 2 Complete Story für $1,99
Continue?9876543210 (das heißt wirklich so) für $7,99
Krunch für $4,99


----------



## LordCrash (5. Januar 2014)

Wer bei Caseking jetzt eine Gigabyte Windforce Nvidia 780 Grafikkarte kauft, bekommt GRATIS eine mechanische Gigabyte Osmium Aivia Gaming Tastatur (Wert ~ 100€) dazu! Beim Kauf einer 770 bekommt man eine Gigabyte Laser Gaming Maus dazu. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Caseking.de - Online-Shop f


----------



## Sanador (5. Januar 2014)

Neue Aktion bei Nuuvem, zwei Spiele für ca 10 Euro.
Hier die Auswahlmöglichkeit:
Dose Dupla na Nuuvem
Medal of Honor: Warfighter 4,20 Euro  Medal of Honor: Warfighter na Nuuvem
Need for Speed: The Run 4,20 Euro  Need for Speed The Run na Nuuvem 
Need for Speed: Collection (ProStreet, Shift 1 und 2, Undercover) 10 Euro  Need for Speed Ultimate Digital Collection na Nuuvem 
The Saboteur (Uncut) 4,20 Euro  The Saboteur na Nuuvem


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
DuckTales: Remastered für 5,60€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (6. Januar 2014)

*Bundle Stars:*

RPG Champion Bundle:
u.a. Two Worlds 1+2 (Beide + Addon),
+ andere RPGs

4,37€

FPS Warrior Bundle:
u.a. Legendary, 
Sniper: Ghost Warrior,
Shattered Horizon,
+ andere FPS

3,09€


Aufpassen: Auf der Website verkaufen sie es in €, aber tatsächlich verkaufen sie es in Pfund. Vom Umrechnungskurs kann es etwas teurer sein.



P.S: Wann wurde hier das letzte mal über die Software Pyramide berichtet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> P.S: Wann wurde hier das letzte mal über die Software Pyramide berichtet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Frage ist doch eher, wann zum letzten Mal jemand was von der Software Pyramide gekauft hat....


----------



## Shorty484 (6. Januar 2014)

> Die Frage ist doch eher, wann zum letzten Mal jemand was von der Software Pyramide gekauft hat....



Ich im November


----------



## noxious (6. Januar 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich im November


 Dachte sowas gibt es garnicht mehr


----------



## Enisra (6. Januar 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich im November


 
ich hab zumindest im November zumindest mal drauf geschaut


----------



## Shorty484 (6. Januar 2014)

> Dachte sowas gibt es garnicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, nur ist die Auswahl an Spielen sehr geschrumpft. Ich habe mir AC Revelations auch nur aus der Pyramide geholt, weil der Download des Spiels bei meiner I-net Verbindung unvorteilhaft ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Januar 2014)

Seitdem es solche Aktionen auf den Digitalen Plattformen gibt, hat die Software Pyramide an Relevanz verloren. Früher hab ich da einige Spiele gekauft, aber wenn man es jetzt für ein paar Euro auf Steam bekommt, dann braucht man es einfach immer weniger.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Proteus für 2€

Angebote der Woche (bis 13.Januar):
Hammerfight für 3,49€
Anodyne für 3,99€
Lume für 2,10€
Guardians of Graxia für 1,24€
Dysfunctional Systems: Learning to Manage Chaos
Air Conflicts Collection für 22,49€ (Spiele gibt es auch einzeln)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Januar 2014)

*Bundle Stars Cities In Motion Bundle*

*Alles zusammen für 4,41€*

Cities in Motion
Cities in Motion: Design Classics DLC
Cities in Motion: Design Dreams DLC
Cities in Motion: Design Marvels DLC
Cities in Motion: Design Now DLC
Cities in Motion: Design Quirks DLC
Cities in Motion: German Cities DLC
Cities in Motion: London DLC
Cities in Motion: Metro Stations DLC
Cities in Motion: Paris DLC
Cities in Motion: St. Petersburg DLC
Cities in Motion: Tokyo DLC
Cities in Motion: Ulm DLC
Cities in Motion: U.S. Cities DLC 

Laut BundleStars sollen es 14 Steam-Keys sein, also kann man Keys, die man schon besitzt, verschenken.

The Cities in Motion Bundle from Bundlestars


----------



## Enisra (6. Januar 2014)

Cities in Motion ist echt zu Empfehlen, es sieht nun echt nimmer so Extrem Taufrisch aus, aber es hat dann doch schon ein besseres Gameplay als der Nachfolger, der auch zu sehr DLC-Verseucht ist, auch wenn man dafür dank Steam-Workshop die Karten umsonst bekommt

Ansonsten ist das der würdige, geistige Nachfolger zum Verkehrsgigant


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Cities in Motion ist echt zu Empfehlen, es sieht nun echt nimmer so Extrem Taufrisch aus, aber es hat dann doch schon ein besseres Gameplay als der Nachfolger, der auch zu sehr DLC-Verseucht ist, auch wenn man dafür dank Steam-Workshop die Karten umsonst bekommt
> 
> Ansonsten ist das der würdige, geistige Nachfolger zum Verkehrsgigant


 
Hm, die Reviews sind aber nicht sooo überschwänglich, gerade von Spielern....öfter wird das Spiel als zu unintuitiv, buggy und auch als zu schwierig beschrieben. Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## Enisra (6. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, die Reviews sind aber nicht sooo überschwänglich, gerade von Spielern....öfter wird das Spiel als zu unintuitiv, buggy und auch als zu schwierig beschrieben. Was meinst du dazu?


 
naja, es hält sich etwas in Grenzen mit dem erklären, aber dafür gibt es ein Handbuch
Bugs gibt es, ja, aber das betrifft eigentlich nur die Wassertaxis und die sind vom Nutzen her eh SEHR begrenzt
Und schwer ist das eigentlich kein Stück, ich glaube ja eher das sich die meisten einfach nur zu doof anstellen und einfach irgendwo ne Linie hinsetzen die zwei Unattraktive Orte verbindet anstatt mal etwas nachzudenken, sich Zeit zu nehmen und die Karte zu Analysieren. Ich hab mein Kapital am Anfang immer damit gemacht irgendeine Linie beim Bahnhof aufzuziehen

Wenn mal in mein Steamprofil schaust, ich hab jetzt schon doch fast alle Erfolge, ich würde sagen ich kenn das Spiel
Und ja, ich sage mal, jedem der schon ein Fan vom Verkehrsgigant war, wird auch Cities in Motion gefallen


----------



## LordCrash (6. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, es hält sich etwas in Grenzen mit dem erklären, aber dafür gibt es ein Handbuch
> Bugs gibt es, ja, aber das betrifft eigentlich nur die Wassertaxis und die sind vom Nutzen her eh SEHR begrenzt
> Und schwer ist das eigentlich kein Stück, ich glaube ja eher das sich die meisten einfach nur zu doof anstellen und einfach irgendwo ne Linie hinsetzen die zwei Unattraktive Orte verbindet anstatt mal etwas nachzudenken, sich Zeit zu nehmen und die Karte zu Analysieren. Ich hab mein Kapital am Anfang immer damit gemacht irgendeine Linie beim Bahnhof aufzuziehen
> 
> ...


 
Hm, dann sehe ich es mir vielleicht doch mal an, danke. Wie ist denn so die Langzeitmotivation? Also wie lange dauert es, bis man ein Verkehrsnetz aufgebaut hat und gibts dann auch neue Aufgaben usw?


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2014)

das kommt drauf an, also die Kampagnen durchzuspielen dauert schon ein paar Stunden und wenn man dann auch alle Erfolge mitnehmen will
das Problem ist das die im Endlosmodus eher Lasch sind, weil die viel zu oft nur ne Linie von nem Haus zu was anderem wollen, da setzt je ne Haltestelle davor, legst ne Linie fest und eröffnest die Kurz damit die Aufgabe erfüllt ist
Und es kann schon dauern bis man sein Verkehrsnetz aufgebaut hat, u.a. weil sich die Städte im Endlosmodus auch erweitern und nicht Statisch sind


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das kommt drauf an, also die Kampagnen durchzuspielen dauert schon ein paar Stunden und wenn man dann auch alle Erfolge mitnehmen will
> das Problem ist das die im Endlosmodus eher Lasch sind, weil die viel zu oft nur ne Linie von nem Haus zu was anderem wollen, da setzt je ne Haltestelle davor, legst ne Linie fest und eröffnest die Kurz damit die Aufgabe erfüllt ist
> Und es kann schon dauern bis man sein Verkehrsnetz aufgebaut hat, u.a. weil sich die Städte im Endlosmodus auch erweitern und nicht Statisch sind


 Alles klar, danke.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Januar 2014)

*Steam*

Tagesangebot:
The Swapper für 4,67€

Midweek-Madness:
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons für 6,99€
Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs für 7,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Januar 2014)

*Humble Indie Bundle X*

To the Moon 
Joe Danger 2: The Movie
Papo & Yo 
Runner2 

Für mehr als $8 (es sinkt kontinuierlich)
Reus
Surgeon Simulator 2013 

https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *Humble Indie Bundle X*
> 
> To the Moon
> Joe Danger 2: The Movie
> ...



Schaut euch mal an, wer gerade der Topcontributor mit $5000 ist.....manche Leute sind auch nur bescheuerte Arschgeigen, anders kann man das nicht mehr nennen....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal an, wer gerade der Topcontributor mit $5000 ist.....manche Leute sind auch nur bescheuerte Arschgeigen, anders kann man das nicht mehr nennen....


 
Ja das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht, dass dieser nicht entfernt wird 

Edit: Schon schreib ich es, schon geschieht es.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. Januar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ja das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht, dass dieser nicht entfernt wird
> 
> Edit: Schon schreib ich es, schon geschieht es.


 
Klärt mich auf. 

Cooles Bundle. Allein wegen dem grandiosen To the Moon.


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2014)

zum glück ist der Spasti schon weg


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf.
> 
> Cooles Bundle. Allein wegen dem grandiosen To the Moon.


 
Der Topcontributor hatte einen Namen, in dem er einen ehemaligen deutschen Diktator grüßte... 

Das Bundle ist top. Doof nur, dass ich mir To the moon erst letzten Monat bei GOG gekauft habe....naja, wirds halt auch noch in Steam eingepflegt...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf.
> 
> Cooles Bundle. Allein wegen dem grandiosen To the Moon.


 
Apropos To the Moon: Dazu gibt es mittlerweile zusätzlich eine kleine Mini-Folge: To the Moon: Kostenlose Mini-Episode; Sequel lässt auf sich warten - 4Players


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Topcontributor hatte einen Namen, in dem er einen ehemaligen deutschen Diktator grüßte...


 
Randnotiz:
Es war nicht Seehofer


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Randnotiz:
> Es war nicht Seehofer


 Der amtiert ja auch noch...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2014)

Zum Glück hieß der Kerl damals nicht Kräuter mit Nachnamen, sonst dürfte man heute nicht Heilkräuter sagen


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Zum Glück hieß der Kerl damals nicht Kräuter mit Nachnamen, sonst dürfte man heute nicht Heilkräuter sagen


 
hat herb deinen account gekapert?


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hat herb deinen account gekapert?


 
Er hat mir eine seiner Sekretärinnen überlassen.  Nein, ich mag ebenfalls ganz gerne Wortspiele.


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Er hat mir eine seiner Sekretärinnen überlassen.  Nein, ich mag ebenfalls ganz gerne Wortspiele.


 
du weißt aber schon dass das unter Kinderarbeit fällt?


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> du weißt aber schon dass das unter Kinderarbeit fällt?


 
Nein, ich nehm natürlich nur eine ab 18 Jahren


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nein, ich nehm natürlich nur eine ab 18 Jahren


 
also wo quasi rausgewachsen ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes für 4,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Januar 2014)

*IndieRoyale "The Choices 2013 Bundle"*

für den aktuellen Minimalpreis: *3,13€* erhält man:

A Valley Without Wind
A Valley Without Wind 2
Cognition Episode 1: The Hangman
Cognition Episode 2: The Wise Monkey
Dungeon Hearts
Pid 
Richard & Alice
Waveform

Für mehr als 5€ gibts noch ein Bonus Album:
coldstorage - slipstream

The Choices 2013 Bundle - Indie Royale


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Castlestorm für 3,39€ (Complete Edition für 4,75€)

Wochenendaktionen:
Godus für 9,49€
Torchlight 2 für 4,74€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos angespielt werden)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Januar 2014)

*The Humble Weekly Sale Frozenbyte*

$1 oder Höchstgebot:

Shadowgrounds 
Trine 
Jack Claw

Für mehr als $6 gibts zusätzlich:

Showdowgrounds Survivor 
Trine 2: Complete Story

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Sanador (10. Januar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *The Humble Weekly Sale Frozenbyte*
> 
> $1 oder Höchstgebot:
> 
> ...



Allein schon wegen Shadowgrounds lohnt es sich! 

Beim Nuuvem sind gerade aktuelle Deep Silver Spiele im Angebot:
Games - Nuuvem
, darunter auch das großartige Ride to Hell: Retribution.
Ride To Hell Retribution na Nuuvem

Edit: Verdammt die haben ja alle einen "Region Lock"...sehe ich erst jetzt, na hoffentlich bleibt es eine Seltenheit.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2014)

Ride to Hell großartig ??? So viele Drogen kann ich gar nicht einschmeißen, damit ich das Game gut finden kann. Obwohl ich ein großer Fan der Serie Sons of Anarchy bin.


----------



## Sanador (10. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ride to Hell großartig ??? So viele Drogen kann ich gar nicht einschmeißen, damit ich das Game gut finden kann. Obwohl ich ein großer Fan der Serie Sons of Anarchy bin.


War auch eher sarkastisch gemeint, obwohl das Spiel vermutlich so schlecht ist, dass es wieder Spaß macht. Aber wie schon oben geschrieben, ist es leider für uns nicht ohne weiteres zugänglich.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Januar 2014)

*GOG.com Weekend Promo
*

GOG.com

16 adventure titles from @telltalegames and @daedalic up to 85% off!


----------



## LordCrash (10. Januar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Edit: Verdammt die haben ja alle einen "Region Lock"...sehe ich erst jetzt, na hoffentlich bleibt es eine Seltenheit.


 
Das ist in der Tat unschön....

Ein paar ältere Titel gibts aber ohne Regionlock, z.B. Risen 2 und Saints Row The Third. Die neueren Titel scheinen aber alle einen Regionlock zu haben....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Januar 2014)

*Humble Store*

Tiny & Big in Grandpa´s Leftovers für $1,49
Spirits für $4,99
McPixel für $0.99
sowie einige weitere

Wer desweiteren dem Charme von McPixel unterliegt, kann mit Night Rider Turbo, im Browser spielbar, kurzweiligen Spaß genießen.


----------



## Sanador (11. Januar 2014)

Bei GMG 75% Rabatt auf das Hitman Franchise.
Hitman Franchise


----------



## golani79 (11. Januar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Bei GMG 75% Rabatt auf das Hitman Franchise.
> Hitman Franchise


 
Man kann auch den Voucher Code darauf anwenden - gibt dann nochmal -25% vom eh schon reduzierten Preis 
Hab mir grad die professional Edition für €5,62 geholt, unter anderem wegen den Waffen und dem Artbook


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2014)

Was mir auffällt: Warum ist bei solchen Packs eigentlich nie der 3.Teil Hitman Contracts dabei? Auch auf Steam gibt es alle Teile bis auf diesen. Merkwürdig. Ich hab das Spiel schon, mir ist es nur aufgefallen, dass da immer Contracts fehlt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt: Warum ist bei solchen Packs eigentlich nie der 3.Teil Hitman Contracts dabei? Auch auf Steam gibt es alle Teile bis auf diesen. Merkwürdig. Ich hab das Spiel schon, mir ist es nur aufgefallen, dass da immer Contracts fehlt.


 
Gibt da irgendein Lizenzproblem wegen eines Songs, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Weil die Lizenzvereinbarung abgelaufen ist und nicht erneuert wird (werden kann?) gibt es das Spiel nicht digital.


----------



## LordCrash (12. Januar 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Gibt da irgendein Lizenzproblem wegen eines Songs, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Weil die Lizenzvereinbarung abgelaufen ist und nicht erneuert wird (werden kann?) gibt es das Spiel nicht digital.


Das ist korrekt:

Song: "Immortal" by the rock band Clutch.
Location: In the mission "Rendezvous in Rotterdam"

Das Spiel kann nicht mehr verkauft werden, weil sich diese Band weigert, dass ihr Song im Spiel vorkommt. Absoluter Quatsch....


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2014)

Bekloppter geht nimmer. Sorry. Aber das ist ein ähnliches Theater wie bei Tour of Duty (Nam - Dienst in Vietnam), wo man dann Ende der 90er nach den Lizenzstreiten anstelle der originalen Songs dann irgendwelches asiatisches Gedudel eingespielt hat. Und bei den DVD-Veröffentlichungen siehts nicht besser aus. Da ist nur das Titellied Pait it black geblieben.


----------



## noxious (12. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt:
> 
> Song: "Immortal" by the rock band Clutch.
> Location: In the mission "Rendezvous in Rotterdam"
> ...


 Und auf yt kanns sich jeder anhören 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0AjibPHIS8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



So toll find ich es jetzt nicht...


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2014)

Das nennt man Größenwahn.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Januar 2014)

*Bundle Stars: The Brutal Bundle*

Für *4,37€*:

Tropico 4 Steam Special Edition
Stealth Bastard Deluxe
Dungeonbowl
Port Royale 3
King's Bounty: Legions True Tactician Ultimate Pack
Iron Sky: Invasion
Day One: Garry's Incident
Steel Storm: Complete Edition
Naval Warfare
Earth 2150 Trilogy

The Brutal Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Star Wars: Jedi Knight Collection für 7,03€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Hotline Miami für 2,12€
Darksider 2 für 7,49€ und das Franchise Pack für 13,74€


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2014)

The Indiegala January Bundle:

Ab minimum $1:
Millenium: An New Hope (für Desura)
Laxius Force (für Desura)
Two Brothers (für Steam)

Ab $5,19
Ballpoint Universe (für Steam)
Tales of Maj'Eyal (für Steam)
Ravensword Shadowlands (für Steam)
Gravity Badgers (für Steam)

Später kommen noch 4 Spiele hinzu.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Januar 2014)

*Indie Royale: The Vapor Trail Bundle*

Für *4,14€*

PixelJunk Shooter 
Gun Monkeys 
Megabyte Punch 
Ride´em Low 
Stronghold HD 
Hexcells (DRM-Free, aber auch im Moment auf Greenlight)

The Vapor Trail Bundle - Indie Royale

*Giveaway: Claim your free F1 Challenge iOS game*

Gratis-Key für *F1 Challenge*, Account bei CVG UK wird vorrausgesetzt, aktivierbar wohl nur im UK iTunes Store (VPN wird wohl benötigt).
http://www.computerandvideogames.co...laim-your-free-f1-challenge-ios-game/?site=uk

Wer es ausprobieren möchte, ich hätte einen Code zu vergeben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn ich ein bissl spät diesmal dran bin, hier noch die Heftvollversionen in diesem Monat:

*PCGames 01/2014:*
Patrizier 4

Im nächsten Heft dann dabei:


Spoiler



Ridge Racer Unbounded


*

Gamestar 01/2014 (XL Ausgabe):*
Tomb Raider Underworld
The Dark Mod

*Computer Bild Spiele 02/2014 (Gold Edition):*
Alan Wake (Steam-Account benötigt)
Tom Clancy's Hawx 2 (Uplay-Account benötigt)
Splinter Cell Conviction (Ab 18 Downloadvollversion mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung)
ESET Smart Security (Virenschutz)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann unter anderem dabei:


Spoiler



Chaos auf Deponia


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Kinetic Void für 7,59€


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## LordCrash (16. Januar 2014)

Company of Heroes 2 und Saints Row IV kann man am kommenden Wochenende frei auf Steam spielen! Außerdem sind bei Titel stark reduziert.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Januar 2014)

*Nuuvem Square Enix Weekend Sale*

Deux Ex Human Revolution Directors Cut ca.5,50€
Tomb Raider ca.8€
Hitman Absolution  ca.4,50€
Dungeon Siege III ca.2,50€
Sleeping Dogs ca.4,50€
Supreme Commander 2 ca.3€


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> The Indiegala January Bundle:
> 
> Ab minimum $1:
> Millenium: An New Hope (für Desura)
> ...


 
Für Leute, die den Durchschnitt bezahlt haben, ist jetzt als neues Spiel noch *Deadly Premonition: The Director's Cut* hinzugekommen. 3 weitere Steamspiele folgen in den nächsten 11 Tagen (so lange geht die Aktion noch).


----------



## LordCrash (18. Januar 2014)

So, mal ein bisschen Hardware für alle, die ihrem System auch endlich mal eine SSD gönnen wollen. 

SanDisk Ultra Plus SSD 128GB für *55,55€* (inkl. Versand) bei Cyberport im Weekend Deal (für Laptop und Desktop nutzbar)

Wer da nicht zugreift, ist selbst schuld...


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für Leute, die den Durchschnitt bezahlt haben, ist jetzt als neues Spiel noch *Deadly Premonition: The Director's Cut* hinzugekommen.


Na Gott sei Dank, dass ich geizig war.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So, mal ein bisschen Hardware für alle, die ihrem System auch endlich mal eine SSD gönnen wollen.
> 
> SanDisk Ultra Plus SSD 128GB für *55,55€* (inkl. Versand) bei Cyberport im Weekend Deal (für Laptop und Desktop nutzbar)
> 
> Wer da nicht zugreift, ist selbst schuld...


 
taugt die was? Ich hab nämlich überlegt mir mal 'ne SSD zu holen für meinen Lappi


----------



## LordCrash (18. Januar 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> taugt die was? Ich hab nämlich überlegt mir mal 'ne SSD zu holen für meinen Lappi


 
Soll ordentlich sein, ja.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Soll ordentlich sein, ja.


 
ok, hmmm, ich überlegs mir mal. Scheint ja sogar ein Notebook Kit schon dabei zu sein..


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2014)

Download-Schnäppchen bei Amazon:

*Dragon Age - Origins* für 3,97€

Dragon Age: Origins [PC Download]: Amazon.de: Games

Das dazugehörige *Add-On "Awakening"* zum selben Preis 

Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening [Origin Code]: Amazon.de: Games

*Dragon Age 2* für 4,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463036067&pf_rd_i=1333619031

Seltsamerweise ist jedoch DA-O momentan nicht verfügbar. Hallo ??? Ein Download der nicht verfügbar ist ?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2014)

Wer das erste *Trine* noch nicht haben sollte:
Gibt es momentan für 0,99$ im Humble-Store abzustauben. 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/trine_storefront


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise ist jedoch DA-O momentan nicht verfügbar. Hallo ??? Ein Download der nicht verfügbar ist ?!


 
Das kann durchaus passieren. Wenn sie dabei Keys vergeben, kann es passieren, dass sie auch mal vergeben sind und es erst wieder anbieten, wenn sie neue Keys vom Hersteller bekommen haben. Auch digital ist nicht immer alles unbegrenzt


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Bundles schon einmal hier erwähnt wurden, ich setze sie einfach mal rein, weil auf Bundlestars gibt es im Moment einige:

The Brutal Bundle
Cities in Motion Bundle
The Other Limits Bundle
RPG Champions Bundle
The Urban Guerilla Bundle
Planes, Trains and Automobiles Bundle
The Blaze of Glory Bundle
High Octane Bundle
The Superpower Sims Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob die Bundles schon einmal hier erwähnt wurden, ich setze sie einfach mal rein, weil auf Bundlestars gibt es im Moment einige.


 
Ja das stimmt, da gibts immer sehr viele Bundles, wenn eins ausläuft fängt meistens ein Neues an.

btw: *Bundle Stars: Kingdoms Bundle*

Für *2,65€* erhält man:
Europa Universalis III Complete
Sword of the Stars Complete Collection
Hearts of Iron III
Europa Universalis: Rome Gold Edition
The King's Crusade
Magicka


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2014)

falls ihr die seite noch nicht kennen solltet:

Indie Game Bundle Wiki

dort sind alle (?) derzeit erhältlichen bundles aufgelistet und verlinkt.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (21. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> falls ihr die seite noch nicht kennen solltet:
> 
> Indie Game Bundle Wiki
> 
> dort sind alle (?) derzeit erhältlichen bundles aufgelistet und verlinkt.



Indie Game Bundles gibt es auch noch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
La-Mulana für 1,39€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Dawn of Fantasy für 4,74€
Hitman Collection für 8,99€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


 
Es sind nun noch Fish Fillets 2 für alle Käufer und ARMA: Cold War Assault für alle die mindestens 6$ bezahlt haben dazu gekommen.


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Januar 2014)

Heute gibt es Diablo III stark reduziert für 22,97€ bei amazon. Zusätzlich gibt es ein kostenloses Steelbook!


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Angebot des Tages:
Knights of Pen and Paper +1 Edition für 2,49€

Wir hatten ja neulich auch über Hitman Contracts geschrieben. Das gibt es jetzt übrigens auch auf Steam.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beim Indiegala-Bundle ist nun noch Viscera Cleanup Detail hinzugekommen. 2 weitere Spiele folgen noch.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (23. Januar 2014)

Steam Daily Deal:
The Raven - Legacy of a Master Thief für 6,24€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/233370/

Steam Weekend Deal:
Save 75% on The Bureau: XCOM Declassified on Steam (12,49€)
Save 85% on Sanctum 2 on Steam (2,09€)
Rabatte gelten auch für die DLC's

P.S.: Sanctum 2 kann man dieses Wochenende gratis spielen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Januar 2014)

*The Debut 9 Bundle - Indie Royale*

aktueller Minimalpreis *2,76€*
Airship Dragoon 
Little Trus Man 
Sky Nations 
Inesapable 
Dark Gates 
Chronicles of a Dark Lord: Episode 1 Tides of Fate

(DRM-frei; keine Steam-Keys, erst verfügbar sobald die Titel durch Greenlight veröffentlicht werden)

The Debut 9 bundle - Indie Royale


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2014)

*The Humble Bundle Weekly Sale - Roguelike:*

Paranautical Activity (Early Access)
Dungeons of Dredmor Complete
Hack, Slash, Loot

ab $6:
The Binding of Isaac + Wrath of the Lamb (DLC)
Teleglitch: Die More Edition
Swords of the Stars: The Pit Gold Edition

Dazu gibt es zu 5 Spielen den Soundtrack.

Humble Weekly Sale


----------



## Sanador (24. Januar 2014)

SEGA-Sale auf nuuvem, darunter auch Rome II: Total War für umgerechnet 13,72 Euro.

Fim de Semana SEGA - Nuuvem


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Retro City Rampage für 2,79€

Auf gog.com läuft das Nordic Games Wochenende und die Spiele des Publishers sind um 60% reduziert.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (25. Januar 2014)

Im Ubisoft Online-Shop gibt es bis zum 28. Januar ein Square-Enix Sale: 
Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte

Bei Get Games gibt es:
Warner Weekend: Warner Weekend - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
X-Com Sale: XCOM Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Get Loaded X Head Up Games, 5 angebotene Spiele für 6€: Get Loaded
Might and Magic (Heroes) Sale: Might & Magic Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Extra Terrestria Sale: Extra Terrestrial Deals - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
und Mac 30th Anniversary Sale: Mac 30th Anniversary Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Dank SteamPlay auch für nicht Mac Nutzer interessant.
Zudem Dirt Showdown für 6,24€: DiRT Showdown - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

Auf Green Man Gaming gibt es Aldorlea Games Sale: Aldorlea Deals
Sowie 50% auf Contrast: Contrast | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
und Final Exam: Final Exam | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
und noch einen 25% Gutschein: 33M15F-1DGAOD-YLXBYR (gültig bis zum 27. Jan.)

Steam Daily Deal: Defenders Quest für 1,39€: http://store.steampowered.com/app/218410/


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2014)

Beim Indie-Gala-Januar Bundle ist ein neues Spiel hinzugekommen: Shadows: Price for Our Sins Bonus Edition. Innerhalb der nächsten 4 Tage kommt noch ein Spiel hinzu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Duke Nukem Forever für 4,99€ und Duke Nukem Forever Collection für 8,98€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (27. Januar 2014)

Der Mac wird 30 und Amazon gibt bis zu 75% Rabatt auf Mac-Spiele (Download(-Codes)):
http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.htm...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=464560987&pf_rd_i=1333619031

Ist durch Steam, Origin etc. auch für Windows Nutzer interessant.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Sang Froid für 3,49€

Angebote der Woche (bis nächsten Montag, 3.Februar)
Genesis Rising für 1,25€
A Valley Without Wind 2 für 2,29€
Velocity Ultra für 4,49€
Sparkle 2 Evo für 1,24€
InFlux für 3,59€
Zombie Driver HD für 2,24€
Lords of Football für 4,99€ und Royal Edition für 7,49€
Syder Arcade für 2,25€
Space Force Rogue Universe für 1,25€
Clickr für 4,99€
Gravity Badgers für 2,49€
Inquisitor für 3,05€
Master Reboot für 6,99€
Redshirt für 9,49€
Fuse für 41,84€
Zombie Tycoon 2 - Brainhov's Revenge für 5,39€
A Valley Without Wind (Teil 1 + 2 zusammen) für 2,29€


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Kenshi für 10,04€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Game Dev Tycoon für 4,49€
Duke Nukem 3D - Megaton Edition für 3,99€

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Beim Indiegala Januar Bundle ist jetzt als letztes Spiel noch Velvet Assassin hinzugekommen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Auf gog.com läuft der DRM-Free Time Machine Sale und es gibt da immer wieder Angebote für eine gewisse Zeit.


----------



## Enisra (28. Januar 2014)

Game Dev Tycoon ist echt nett, ist zwar jetzt nicht so´n dauerbrenner, aber besser als die Metacritikwertung auf jeden fall, da die schlechtesten Wertungen halt echt für´n Arsch sind, weil für ne 40 müsste das laufend Abstürzen oder nichts funktionieren


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Januar 2014)

Neues Bundle bei Bundle Stars:

*FPS Warriors 2 Bundle:

*Ab 3,50€ bekommt man da:

Nuclear Dawn
Hard Reset Extended Edition
Painkiller Overdose
Painkiller Black Edition
Air Buccaneers
Zeno Clash
Zeno Clash 2
Chaser

Alle Spiele sind als Steamkey enthalten.

The FPS Warriors 2 Bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (29. Januar 2014)

Sega Week bei Green Man Gaming: Heute mit dem Alien Franchise: Aliens Deals
Wer eines dieser Titel kauft, bekommt Rome: Total War gratis dazu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*​Angebot des Tages:
Mark of the Ninja für 3,74€ und die Special Edition für 4,49€


*gog.com:*
Outlast für $7,99


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Januar 2014)

*Blink Bundle 'Something for Everyone' *

Für *$1,99*:
Gnomoria
Sideway New York
Archon Classic
Light of Altair
Bonus Game (verfügbar nach ~einer Woche) 

Für mehr als *$4,99*:
Blockland
Eldritch
Lilly Looking Through
Mutant Mudds Deluxe
Influx
Hero of the Kingdom
weiters Bonus Game

Blink Bundle - Something for Everyone Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2014)

*Steam:*
Angebot des Tages:
The Ship Single Player für 1,99€ und Complete Pack für 3,99€

Wochenend-Aktionen:
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning für 5,99€ und Collection für 11,99€
Die Splinter Cell Spiele stark reduziert:
- Blacklist für 16,99€
- Conviction Deluxe Edition für 3,74€
- Chaos Theory für 2,49€
- Double Agent für 2,49€
- Splinter Cell 1 für 1,24€

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Humble Weekly Sale Codemasters:

Overlord
Overlord Raising Hell DLC
Operation Flashpoint Red River
Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising
Rise of the Argonauts

Ab $6 gibt es noch dazu:
Dirt Showdown
Dirt 3
Overlord 2


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Humble Weekly Sale Codemasters:
> 
> Overlord
> Overlord Raising Hell DLC
> ...


 
Erwähnenswert wäre vielleicht noch, dass es nur *zwei* Steamkeys insgesamt gibt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2014)

Ah ok, das wußte ich nicht. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Denis10 (30. Januar 2014)

Die 4 ältesten Splinter Cell Spiele gibt es übrigens auch in einer Green Pepper Version und ist kaum teurer als die hier angebotenen. Wer also lieber was in der Hand hat und nur bei großen Ersparnissen über Steam kauft, sollte nach dieser Green Pepper Version ausschau halten.

Splinter Cell - Complete [Green Pepper]: Amazon.de: Games

Gibt es vielleicht wo anders noch günstiger, ich hab da jetzt nicht nachgeforscht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2014)

Auf gog.com ist das Wargaming Wochenende gestartet.


----------



## Holyangel (31. Januar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Erwähnenswert wäre vielleicht noch, dass es nur *zwei* Steamkeys insgesamt gibt.


Wo steht denn dies?
Hab nur dies gefunden





> *Redeem on Steam.* All of these games run on Steam for Windows. Full system requirements for the games can be found here.


D.h., man kann 2 steam keys aussuchen, der rest der Spiele bekommt man dann ohne steam support?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Januar 2014)

@Holyangel

Beim Kauf bekommt man nur 2 "Steamkeys" (eigentlich sind es diese Links von Humble Bundle, die man über Steam registrieren muss).

Einen "Key" gibt es insgesamt für:
Overlord
Overlord Raising Hell DLC
Operation Flashpoint Red River
Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising
Rise of the Argonauts

den weiteren "Key" gibst es für:
Dirt Showdown
Dirt 3
Overlord 2


Und alle Spiele laufen nur über Steam.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2014)

*Mirrors Edge* bei Steam für lächerliche 2,49€

Save 75% on Mirror's Edge™ on Steam

Wer es noch nicht hat, sollte es unbedingt kaufen. Absolutes Ausnahmespiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2014)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut auf Steam für 4,99€


----------



## Bonkic (3. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut auf Steam für 4,99€


 
es gab doch bei steam mal die möglichkeit deus ex 3 zum dc upzugraden? 
geht das nicht mehr?


----------



## Sanador (3. Februar 2014)

Bei Nuuvem:
Max Payne 3 samt Season-Pass für umgerechnet ca 5 Euro  
Max Payne 3: The Complete Edition na Nuuvem

Aber Achtung, nicht das Max Payne: Franchise Pack kaufen, da der erste und zweite Teil einen Region-Lock besitzen.


----------



## Sanador (3. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es gab doch bei steam mal die möglichkeit deus ex 3 zum dc upzugraden?
> geht das nicht mehr?


Doch es geht, aber den vergünstigen Preis bekommt man nur außerhalb von Sales, da Rabatte nicht gestapelt werden.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Februar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Doch es geht, aber den vergünstigen Preis bekommt man nur außerhalb von Sales, da Rabatte nicht gestapelt werden.


 
aha.
war das nicht sogar gratis möglich?


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aha.
> war das nicht sogar gratis möglich?


 
nein, nur mit 75% nachlass


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Doch es geht, aber den vergünstigen Preis bekommt man nur außerhalb von Sales, da Rabatte nicht gestapelt werden.


 Komisch ist auch:
Ich hab beim Winter-Sale als Schon-Besitzer des ursprünglichen DE:HR zwar nochmals den vergünstigten Preis bekommen, aber nun zeigt meine Bibliothek auch zwei Einträge des Spiels an. Eben das Original und den DC. Dachte eigentlich das Original würde aufgrund des Updates automatisch verschwinden...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, nur mit 75% nachlass


 
frechheit.
dann halt nicht.


----------



## Sanador (3. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Komisch ist auch:
> Ich hab beim Winter-Sale als Schon-Besitzer des ursprünglichen DE:HR zwar nochmals den vergünstigten Preis bekommen, aber nun zeigt meine Bibliothek auch zwei Einträge des Spiels an. Eben das Original und den DC. Dachte eigentlich das Original würde aufgrund des Updates automatisch verschwinden...


Ne, du hast dann beide Versionen, also ist alles richtig bei dir.


----------



## Briareos (3. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Komisch ist auch:
> Ich hab beim Winter-Sale als Schon-Besitzer des ursprünglichen DE:HR zwar nochmals den vergünstigten Preis bekommen, aber nun zeigt meine Bibliothek auch zwei Einträge des Spiels an. Eben das Original und den DC. Dachte eigentlich das Original würde aufgrund des Updates automatisch verschwinden...


 Ist bei mir genauso. Im Prinzip zwar wurscht, aber es sieht irgendwie "unschön" in der Bibliothek aus.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. Februar 2014)

*The Humble Sid Meier Bundle*

Für *$1*:
Sid Meier's Civilization III: Complete 
Sid Meier's Civilization IV: The Complete Edition 
Sid Meier's Ace Patrol 
Sid Meier's Ace Patrol: Pacific Skies 
Sid Meier's Railroads!

Für mehr als *$4,37*:
Sid Meier's Civilization V 
Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gods and Kings DLC

Für *$15* noch zusätzlich:
Sid Meier's Civilization V: Brave New World DLC

https://www.humblebundle.com/

Wer die Civ-Teile noch nicht besitzt, sollte spätestens jetzt zuschlagen


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Agarest: Generations of War für 9,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Don't Starve für 5,59€
Wargame Airland Battle für 11,99€ & Franchise Pack für 16,99€

Wochenlange Aktion bis 10.Februar:
Meridian 4 Adventure Pack für 9,25€ (mit Nikopol: Secrets of the Immortal, Post Mortem, Scratches Director's Cut, Still Life 1 & 2, Syberia 1 & 2)
Jack Keane für 2,24€
Ankh 3 für 2,24€ und The Ankh Pack für 3,37€
Eleusis für 3€
MirrorMoon EP für 5,39€
A Walk in the Dark für 2,99€
Ai War Fleet Command für 2,49 & Collection für 4,24€
Tank Universal für 0,45€
10,000,000 für 0,99€
Swords of the Stars: The Pit für 4,49€ & Gold Edition für 7,49€
Rescue: Everday Heroes (US Edition) für 13,39€
Mx vs. ATV Reflex für 5€

*Greenmangaming:*
Batman Arkham Origins für 16,99€ 
Injustice: Gods Among Us für 12,49€
Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 (DE) für 9,99€
Alien Rage Unlimited für 4,99€

Außerdem gibts auf der Seite noch einen 20% Gutschein, den man noch dazu nutzen kann.


----------



## Denis10 (5. Februar 2014)

War bei einem Ankh nicht eine Drehscheibe dabei, die man für ein Rätsel relativ am Anfang benötigte? Wie kommt man bei der Downloadversion denn an dieser Stelle weiter?


----------



## Rabowke (5. Februar 2014)

Pew Pew ... 
Thanks for supporting the Humble Sid Meier Bundle!

Allerdings hoffe ich, dass mein Freund recht hatte und bei Civ IV wirklich Colonization dabei ist. Wenn nicht, dann bekommt er Ärger!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts auf der Seite noch einen 20% Gutschein, den man noch dazu nutzen kann.


 Die Sache mit den Extra-Gutschein finde ich echt gut. Dachte anfangs die würden das nur als Gegenargument zu den Steam-Sales machen, aber scheinbar gibt es diesen doch häufiger.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings hoffe ich, dass mein Freund recht hatte und bei Civ IV wirklich Colonization dabei ist. Wenn nicht, dann bekommt er Ärger!


 
Colonization ist Bestandteil der Complete Edition 
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Und damit es nicht off-topic wird:

*The Free Bundle 11*

He-Man and the Masters of the Universe
Magic Rampage (android)
Of Guards and Thieves
Boson X
Dead Colony 

Awesome Indie Games for Free - TheFreeBundle


----------



## Bonkic (5. Februar 2014)

@humblebundle:
gibts für jedes spiel 'nen separaten key?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @humblebundle:
> gibts für jedes spiel 'nen separaten key?


 
jup


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Februar 2014)

Bei Sid Meier hab ich auch mal zugegriffen, aber nur die Sachen für 1$ , da ich sowieso nicht weiß ob ich dazu komme es zu spielen und Civ5 kann ich mir dann immer noch iwann günstig bei Steam holen.


----------



## Briareos (5. Februar 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Bei Sid Meier hab ich auch mal zugegriffen, aber nur die Sachen für 1$ , da ich sowieso nicht weiß ob ich dazu komme es zu spielen und Civ5 kann ich mir dann immer noch iwann günstig bei Steam holen.


Same here.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Februar 2014)

taugt railroads eigentlich?
ist doch so was wie rrt für arme, oder?


----------



## Sanador (5. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> taugt railroads eigentlich?
> ist doch so was wie rrt für arme, oder?


Eher Railroad Tycoon für blutige Anfänger.


----------



## Briareos (5. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> taugt railroads eigentlich?
> ist doch so was wie rrt für arme, oder?


 RRT für Arme trifft's ziemlich gut.

Ich hab es nicht mehr wirklich in Erinnerung, aber das Streckenbauen war eigentlich ganz nett, aber den Wirtschaftspart konnte man ziemlich vergessen. Aber bei dem Preis kann man auch eine Gurcke mitnehmen, der Rest des Bundles ist ja ziemlich gut.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Februar 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> RRT für Arme trifft's ziemlich gut.
> 
> Ich hab es nicht mehr wirklich in Erinnerung, aber das Streckenbauen war eigentlich ganz nett, aber den Wirtschaftspart konnte man ziemlich vergessen. Aber bei dem Preis kann man auch eine Gurcke mitnehmen, der Rest des Bundles ist ja ziemlich gut.



 ich hätte so gerne ein neues rrt.
was hab ich dieses spiel damals geliebt.


----------



## Briareos (5. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hätte so gerne ein neues rrt.
> was hab ich dieses spiel damals geliebt.


 Da bist du nicht allein ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Extra-Gutschein finde ich echt gut. Dachte anfangs die würden das nur als Gegenargument zu den Steam-Sales machen, aber scheinbar gibt es diesen doch häufiger.


 
Was bei Greenmangaming auch klasse ist: Für jeden Kauf gibts einen Bonus und man bekommt in seinem Account ein paar Cent (glaub bis zu 10 oder so) zugeschrieben, den man dann beim Kauf später irgendwann auch dazu nehmen kann.


----------



## golani79 (5. Februar 2014)

Givaways für Pid (Steamkeys - limitiert)
Bundle Stars Giveaways


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Sim City 4 Deluxe Edition für 2,49€

*gog.com:*
Battle Worlds: Kronos für $14,99

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Indiegala Interstellar mit:

- Cubicity (für Desura)
- Interstellar Marines (noch Early Access) (für Steam)
- Rush Bros. (für Steam)

Die ersten 12 Stunden ab §3,99 danach für $5,99 noch zusätzlich:

- Beast Boxing Turbo (für Steam)
- Sang Froid - Tales of Werewolves (für Steam)
- Interstellar Marines - Spearhead Edition (Early Access) (für Steam)
- Pixel Junk Shooter (für Steam)

Außerdem kommen demnächst noch weitere Steamspiele hinzu.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Im Humblebundle-Store läuft der "Paradox Interactive Mid-Week Mega Sale" mit einigen reduzierten Spielen des Publishers.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Weitere Bundles: Auf Bundlestars gibt es das Extreme Sims Bundle mit einigen Simulatoren. Und auf Indieroyale neu The Mixer Bundle.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> taugt railroads eigentlich?
> ist doch so was wie rrt für arme, oder?


 
Ich hab das auch als Retail-Version noch hier und fand das damals eigentlich ganz gelungen. Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Mega-WiSim, aber die Bahnstrecken bauen machte relativ viel Spaß, vor allem weil im Vergleich zu anderen WiSims die ich damals gespielt hatte, die Züge mal optisch ansprechend gefahren sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2014)

Die Heftvollversionen / -inhalte im Februar:

*PC Games 02/2014:*
Ridge Racer Unbounded (Steam)
Age of Wonders: Shadow Magic

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Assassin's Creed



*Gamestar 02/2014 (XL Ausgabe):*
The Whispered World
Die besten Skyrim Mods
*
Computer Bild Spiele 03/2014 (Gold Edition)*
Chaos auf Deponia
Dead Horde (Ab 18 Downloadspiel mit E-Postbrief-Altersverifizierung)
Die 100 besten Gratisspiele
MineTune für Minecraft
ESET Smart Security - Gamer Edition 2014
Film: Carriers

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann u.a. dabei:


Spoiler



Das Schwarze Auge - Satinavs Ketten


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Blood Knights für 7,49€

Wochenendaktionen:
Democracy 3 für 11,49€
Borderlands 2 für 14,99€ und die Goty für 22,99€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos angetestet werden)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Humble Bundle Weekly Sale Double Fine mit:

- Psychonauts
- Custome Quest
- Stacking

Ab $6:
- Brutal Legend

Ab $16,74:
- Spacebase DF-9

Außerdem gibt es zu den Titeln noch den Soundtrack dazu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2014)

Bei Nuuvem gibts die Bioshock Spiele und die DLCs für Infinite reduziert. Außerdem sind auf der Seite noch weitere Spiele gerade reduziert.

Und auf gog.com läuft die Stalker Series Promo und man bekommt alle 3 Spiele zusammen für $14,97


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2014)

Bei Greenmangaming gibt es diverse *Rockstar*-Titel um 75% reduziert. Zusätzlich kann man bekanntermaßen noch den 20%-Gutschein einlösen.

Rockstar Games


----------



## Sanador (7. Februar 2014)

Zudem ist bei GMG noch The Bureau: XCOM Declassified für 7,49 Euro im Angebot ohne 20% Gutschein The Bureau: XCOM Declassified | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
Rabatt Code: PH4V4F-33PTVI-5HXNWG

Bei Nuuvem sind im Moment alle Bioshock-Titel im Angebot:
Bioshock ca. 2,33 Euro
Bioshock 2 ca. 2,33 Euro
Bioshock Infinite ca. 8,33 Euro
Bioshocj Infinite: Season Pass ca. 8,33 Euro
Fim de Semana Bioshock - Nuuvem


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Outlast für 9,49€

*gog.com*:
Dort läuft das "Totally Topware Weekend" mit reduzierten Spielen dieser Firma


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition für 6,24€


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2014)

*gog.com:*
King's Quest 1+2+3 für $3,99
Shadow Man (das Spiel, nicht ich, ich bin nicht käuflich ) für $2,39


----------



## Rabowke (10. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> [Shadow Man (das Spiel, nicht ich, ich bin nicht käuflich )


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Shadow Man (das Spiel, nicht ich, ich bin nicht käuflich ) für $2,39


 
ach Schade 
wobei, wenn einen Jüngern Bruder hast, kannste den ja aufziehen dass der Nachfolger Shadow Man 2 nicht so gut wie der erste Teil war


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2014)

Die Angebote der Woche bis nächsten Montag auf Steam

Außerdem wurde auf Indiegala ein neues Spiel freigeschaltet: Finding Teddy.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Contrast für 8,99€ und Collector's Edition für 11,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Risk of Rain für 5,39€
Capcom DLC Sale

Außerdem gibt es nun das gute alte Descent auf Steam für momentan 2,99€

*gog.com:*
Red Faction 1 + 2 um 70% reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2014)

Bei Nuuvem gibt es gerade das bald erscheinende Thief für umgerechnet etwa 23€


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Angebot des Tages:
PAC-MAN Championship Edition DX+ für 4,99€

*gog.com:*
Pid + Shelter um 85% reduziert

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indieroyale - The Meteroite Bundle mit:

- Not the Robots
- Arcane Worlds
- Unearthed: Trail of Ibn Battuta - Episode 1
- Bleed
- No Time to Explain
- Bad Smell

Ein weiteres Spiel folgt noch.​


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Angebot des Tages:
Toki Tori 2+ für 3,49€

Wochenend-Aktion:
Make War not love Aktion mit:
Company of Heroes 2 für 17,49€
Total War Rome 2 für 27,49€

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Humble Weekly Sale: IndieCade mit:

- And Yet it Moves
- The Dream Machine (Chapter 1 + 2 + 3)
- Luxuria Superbia

Ab $6 noch zusätzlich:
- Dear Esther
- The Bridge
- 7 Grand Steps

Außerdem gibt es zusätzlich noch die Soundtracks zu den Spielen dazu.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Auf Bundlestars gibt es neu das Crazy Machines Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2014)

*gog.com*:
Dungeon Keeper wird aktuell (für die nächsten 46 Stunden noch) *kostenlos(!)* angeboten.

Außerdem gibt es dieses Wochenende die Dungeons & Dragons Spiele um 80% reduziert und es läuft die Special Valentine's Day Promo.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *gog.com*:
> Dungeon Keeper wird aktuell (für die nächsten 46 Stunden noch) *kostenlos(!)* angeboten.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es dieses Wochenende die Dungeons & Dragons Spiele um 80% reduziert und es läuft die Special Valentine's Day Promo.


 Kann mir einer erklären was Drachen und Kerker mit dem Valentinstag gemein haben...  

Edit:
Ach ja, am besagten Tag muss man dem Hausdrachen was Süßes und schmückendes Gemüse schenken, sonst wird man in den Keller abgestellt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2014)

Neues Spiel bei der Indiegala hinzugekommen: PixelJunk: Monsters Ultimate


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Dort ist heute der "Valentines Daily Deal"

Außerdem kann man an diesem Wochenende The Witcher 2 kostenlos spielen und beide Spiele sind reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes für 9,24€


----------



## Denis10 (16. Februar 2014)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Nuuvem, riskiert man da dass das Spiel gesperrt wird, weil es ja eigentlich für den südamerikanischen Markt bestimmt ist? Über Steam lässt sich dann doch bestimmt die Sprache nachträglich auf deutsch oder englisch abändern, oder?


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei Nuuvem, riskiert man da dass das Spiel gesperrt wird, weil es ja eigentlich für den südamerikanischen Markt bestimmt ist? Über Steam lässt sich dann doch bestimmt die Sprache nachträglich auf deutsch oder englisch abändern, oder?


 
Nein, man riskiert da nicht gesperrt zu werden. Das ist ja kein illegaler Key-Shop, sondern etwas Seriöses. Wenn der Hersteller nicht möchte, dass es aus anderen Regionen gekauft wird, dann ist das entsprechende Spiel mit einer Regionssperre dort versehen (steht auch dabei) und lässt sich erst gar nicht kaufen.
Von den Sprachen her hat man das übliche wie es immer in Steam ist. Du kannst alle Sprache auswählen, die für das jeweilige Spiel angeboten werden.


----------



## Denis10 (16. Februar 2014)

weißt du auch, welche Sprachen bei Thief angeboten werden?


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2014)

hier gibts thief übrigens für unter 20 euro (mit code 5OFFTHIEF): 
Thief The Bank Heist Edition | Steam Keys | SimplyCDKeys
scheint seriös zu sein. keine gewähr natürlich.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Februar 2014)

Das geht hier auch http://2game.com/euro/thief-pc-download
Das sind dann nur 18€ und ein paar Cent


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das geht hier auch http://2game.com/euro/thief-pc-download
> Das sind dann nur 18€ und ein paar Cent


 
der preis dürfte ziemlich identisch sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Grid 2 für 8,49€ und die Reloaded Edition für 22,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2014)

Neues Bundle auf Indiegala: The Indiegala Stress Test mit:

- Pathologic (für Desura)
- Alien Hallway (Steam)
- Alien Shooter (Steam)
- Alien Shooter 2: Conscription (Steam)
- Alien Shooter 2: Reloaded (Steam)
- Zombie Shooter (Steam)
- Zombie Shooter 2 (Steam)

Es gibt da keinen Mindestpreis, man kann zahlen was man möchte. Allerdings läuft das Bundle nur sehr kurz, jetzt noch etwas mehr als 10 Stunden.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Februar 2014)

Wii U Premium + Wind Waker für läppische 199€:
http://www.expert-technomarkt.de/Konsolen/Wii-U-Premium-The-Legend-of-Zelda-The-Wind-Waker-HD-Edition-Schwarz-250-999,99.html

Das ist mal ein Preis.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Februar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wii U Premium + Wind Waker für läppische 199€:
> Suche - Wii U Premium The Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker HD Edition von Expert Technomarkt
> 
> Das ist mal ein Preis.


 
"Sie haben versucht, auf einen Artikel zuzugreifen, der leider nicht mehr  verfügbar ist. Sie wurden automatisch auf eine Suche nach dem  Artikelnamen weitergeleitet."


----------



## Exar-K (17. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> "Sie haben versucht, auf einen Artikel zuzugreifen, der leider nicht mehr  verfügbar ist. Sie wurden automatisch auf eine Suche nach dem  Artikelnamen weitergeleitet."


 Scheint wohl wieder vergriffen zu sein.
Wii U Premium + The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD Edition für 199 EUR

Ich schätze, dass das nur temporär ist.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Februar 2014)

ISt auch echt ein Wahnsinns-Angebot  Kein Wunder dass das schnell vergriffen war...


----------



## Bonkic (17. Februar 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass das schnell vergriffen war...


 
ich glaube, da wär ich auch schwach geworden. 
auch wenn mir ein anderes spiel im bundle eigentlich lieber wäre.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich glaube, da wär ich auch schwach geworden.
> auch wenn mir ein anderes spiel im bundle eigentlich lieber wäre.


 
Von den Bundles die es gibt wäre imho das Monster Hunter Tri Bundle auch eher mein Bundle der Wahl und dann halt separat die Nintendo egenen Exklusiv Titel. Bei dem Zelda Bundle hat man dann diesen speziellen Controller im Zelda Stil, aber auf den kann ich eigentlich verzichten, da es bei dem Monster Hunter Bundle noch einen zweiten Controller gibt und das ist glaub ich im Regelfall auch günstiger als das Zelda-Pendant.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Februar 2014)

bei nuuvem gibts grad la noire für ~2,50 bzw 3 euro (complete). 
Especial L.A. Noire - Nuuvem


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Guns of Icarus Online für 2,99€

Wochenangebote bis nächsten Montag:
Savant - Ascent für 0,99€
Future Wars für 0,45€
Type:Rider für 3,49€
Day One: Garry's Incident für 3,80€
Deponia für 4,99€
Cargo Commander für 1,99€
Post Mortem für 2,50€
Urban Trial Freestyle für 3,49€
Silent Storm Gold Edition für 2,50€
SteamWorld Dig für 4,49€
Aarklash: Legacy für 8€
RaySupreme 3D für 24,78€
Still Life Bundle für 3,74€
STORM Frontline Nation für 2,50€
Flatout Complete Pack für 9,99€
Frozen Hearth für 6,99€
Avadon 2: The Corruption für 2,25€
Binary Domain für 3,75€
Alpha Protocol für 375€
*
gog.com*
Dragon Lore für $1.99

*Green Man Gaming:*
Dort gibt es auch gerade ein paar Spiele und Bundles reduziert. Beim Kauf wie immer nicht den 20% Gutschein vergessen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2014)

Neues Bundle auf Bundle Stars:

Neo:Retro Bundle mit:

- Jets'n' Guns Gold
- Inquisitor Deluxe Edition
- 3089 - Futuristic Action RPG
- Ethan: Meteor Hunter
- Universe Sandbox
- Chronicles of Mystery: The Scorpio Ritual
- 3079 - Block Action RPG-FPS
- Realms of Arkania (auf Deutsch: Das Schwarze Auge) - Complete Classic Trilogy


----------



## Exar-K (18. Februar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wii U Premium + Wind Waker für läppische 199€:


 Wieder verfügbar.
Besser jetzt zuschlagen, bald ist sie bestimmt wieder ausverkauft. 

NINTENDO Wii U & Zelda WW Premium Pack 199,- Euro - expert


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Februar 2014)

Hm, eine Wind-Waker-Machine für 200€ ist mir aber zu teuer. Da werf ich dann lieber meine GC-Version in den PC.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Farming Simulator 2013 - Titanum Edition für 7,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Garry's Mod für 2,49€
Space Engineers (Early Access) für 9,37€

*Amazon:*
Port Royale 3 für 8,97€
Port Royale 3 Gold Edition für 11,97€
Port Royale 3 DLC: Harbour Master für 2,97€
Port Royale 3 New Adventures DLC für 2,97€
Port Royale 3 Dawn of Pirates DLC für 2,97€
Assassin's Creed Revelations Gold Edition für 10,97€
Blood Knights (Steam Code) für 8,97€
Dark (Steam Code) für 8,97€
Dark: Cult of the Dead DLC (Steam Code) für 3,97€
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Humble Indie Bundle 11 mit

- Guacamelee Gold Edition
- Dust: An Elysian Tail
- Giana Sister Twisted Dreams
- The Swapper

ab aktuell $3.86:
- Antichamber
- Monaco: What's yours is mine

Außerdem gibt es dazu noch die Soundtracks der Spiele.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Darkout für 5,99€
*
gog.com:*
Defender's Quest für $2.49

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Neue Bundles:

The Indie Gala Capsule Computers mit:

Ab Minimum $1:
- Dracula 4 - Shadow of the Dragon (gog.com Version)
- Always Remember me (Desura)
- Raiden Legacy - The Return (Desura)
- Hero of the Kingdom (Steam)

zusätzlich noch: In den ersten 12 Stunden ab §3.99, danach für $5.99
- Dysfunctional Systems: Learning to Manage Chaos (Steam)
- Nightmares from the Deep - The Cursed Heart (Steam)
- Hero Siege (Steam)
- Dead Sky

Diese Aktion geht noch fast 9 Tage und in den nächsten Tagen werden noch 3 weitere Steamspiele freigeschaltet.


Auf Indieroyale gibt es das The Debut 10 Bundle:

Ab aktuell minimum 2,58€ gibt es dafür:
- Crater Maker
- Doom and Destiny
- Millenium 4 - Beyond Sunset
- You Still Won't Make it
- Strategic War in Europe
- Spirited Heart Complete
- Kill Fun Yeah

Ein weiteres Spiel wird später noch freigeschaltet und wenn ich das alles richtig sehe, dann sind alle Spiele DRM-frei.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Februar 2014)

für o2-kunden gibts anfang märz 50% rabatt im play store auf ausgewählte apps.
allerdings nur, wenn (logisch eigentlich) über telefonrechnung bezahlt wird.
https://blog.telefonica.de/2014/02/...lay-beim-bezahlen-ueber-o2-mobilfunkrechnung/
vielleicht interessierts ja irgendwen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2014)

Von heute bis einschließlich 24. Februar gibt es bei Steam täglich reduzierte Titel von Publisher Ubisoft.

Ubisoft Publisher Weekend


----------



## McDrake (20. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Von heute bis einschließlich 24. Februar gibt es bei Steam täglich reduzierte Titel von Publisher Ubisoft.
> 
> Ubisoft Publisher Weekend


Sehr gut!
Hatte 2070 schon länger auf dem Radar. Und jetzt für den Preis nehm ichs auch!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Februar 2014)

*Großer Bundle Tag*


*The Humble Weekly Sale The Adventure Company and Friends*


Spoiler



Für $1:
Dead Reefs (DRM free) 
Mystery Series: A Vampire Tale (DRM free) 
Safecracker: The Ultimate Puzzle Adventure 
Aura: Fate of the Ages

Für mehr als $6:
Dark Fall: The Journal 
Dark Fall 2: Lights Out 
The Book of Unwritten Tales: Digital Deluxe Edition 
The Book of Unwritten Tales: The Critter Chronicles Collecters Edition 
Jack Keane 2: The Fire Within 
Deponia 
Edna & Harvey: The Breakout

Für $15
The Raven: Legacy of a Master Thief Digital Deluxe Edition



*Bundle Stars Reboot Bundle 1*


Spoiler



Für 1,75€ (nur die ersten 48 Stunden):
Dark Sector 
GTR Evolution 
SPAZ 
Dino D-Day 
Dream Pinball 3D 
SpaceChem 
SpaceChem: 63 Corvi DLC



*The Hidden Gems Bundle - Blink Bundle*


Spoiler



Für $1,99:
Blue Toad Murder Files 
Vox 
Mutant Storm Reloaded 
Mystery/Bonus game 

Für $4,99:
King Arthur's Gold 
Legends of Aethereus 
Iesabel 
Kairo 
Little Racers Street 
Mystery/Bonus game



*Flying Bundle 6*


Spoiler



Für $3:
Cubetractor 
Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project 
Hero Siege 
Perfection.  
Skyward Collapse 
Skyward Collapse: Nihon no Mura 
Crater Maker
Mystery Game



*PayWUW Debut Bundle*


Spoiler



Für $1:
TakeDown Red Sabre 
Marlow Briggs 
Rekoil

Für $4,99:
Brothers: A Tale Of 2 Sons



*Opium Pulses Big Budget Bundle*


Spoiler



Für $5:
Clive Barker's Jericho 
Damnation 
Legendary 
Velvet Assassin


----------



## Sanador (21. Februar 2014)

2K Games Sale bei Nuuvem:
Fim de Semana 2K Games - Nuuvem


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2014)

nextdoorbobo schrieb:
			
		

> velvet assassin



taugt das?
kann man sich das heute noch geben?


----------



## Kreon (21. Februar 2014)

Wollte bei Nuveem zuschlagen. Leider ist Spec Ops in D nicht verfügbar. Welche VPN Software nutzt ihr denn, mit der man halbwegs sicher Paypaldaten eingeben kann, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass was mit dem Passwort passiert?


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Wollte bei Nuveem zuschlagen. Leider ist Spec Ops in D nicht verfügbar. Welche VPN Software nutzt ihr denn, mit der man halbwegs sicher Paypaldaten eingeben kann, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass was mit dem Passwort passiert?


 
ich hab foxyproxy benutzt und irgendeinen x-beliebigen brasilianischen server verwendet - um bei nuuvem den kaufvorgang zu starten.
bei paypal eingeloggt hab ich mich dann wieder über meine dt. ip.
das hat einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## chbdiablo (21. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> taugt das?
> kann man sich das heute noch geben?


 

Hab ich vor ner Weile gespielt, hat mir trotz eher mäßiger Wertungen sehr gut gefallen. Ist halt nicht besonders komplex, aber Spaß machts auf jeden Fall. Gute Schleichspiele gibts ja kaum noch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> taugt das?
> kann man sich das heute noch geben?


 Ein sehr puristischer, aber brutaler Schleicher, mit einer der verstörendsten Holocaust-Szenarien die man bis dato in Spielen erlebt hat. Beim Gameplay ist zwar nicht alles Gold was dort glänzt, aber die Atmo dort ist intensiv.

Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2014)

holocaust? der wird in dem spiel ernsthaft thematisiert?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> holocaust? der wird in dem spiel ernsthaft thematisiert?


 Zumindest direkter und kritischer als alle anderen WW2-Spiele, die ich bis bisher gespielt habe. Die Dialoge der Nazis, die lauten Gedanken von Protagonistin Violette Summer, u.a. ein Level, wo ein Ghetto im Off gesäubert wird... Ich fand das Ambiente sehr bedrückend, sehr dreckig und unmenschlich. Bei dem (mit etwas Surrealismus vermischten) Klima welches das Spiel verbreitet, konnte ich über die (für ein Stealth-Game) minimalistischen Möglichkeiten hinwegsehen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nextdoorbobo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nun aber mal ganz langsam, wenn, dann heißt es nextdoor*babo*


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Total War: Shogun 2 für 7,49€ und die Shogun 2 Collection für 11,24€

Wochenend-Aktionen:
Call of Duty: Ghosts für 29,99€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos gespielt werden)
Arma 3 für 26,99€

*gog.com:*
Full Spectrum Warrior und Full Spectrum Warrior: Ten Hammers für zusammen $5,98
Strategie und Action Special mit Spielen reduziert um 60%


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2014)

Im Zeichen des Ubisoft-Wochenendes sind bis heute abend ale Tom Clancy-Spiele zwischen 66- 75% preisreduziert.

sale_tom_clancy

Edit: uplay zieht scheinbar mit den Steamangeboten mit. Ähnliche Rabatte, teils gar bessere Einzelpreise.

http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubiemea/de_DE/search/size.36/startIndex.0/brand.tom-clancy/vars.false


----------



## McDrake (22. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesangebot:
> Total War: Shogun 2 für 7,49€ und die Shogun 2 Collection für 11,24€



Ich hab in den letzten Tagen "dank" UBI und diesem Angebot mehr Geld ausgegeben als beim Christmas Sale.
Argh


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzten Tagen "dank" UBI und diesem Angebot mehr Geld ausgegeben als beim Christmas Sale.
> Argh


 Immer noch besser als das Geld bei der Bank zu lassen. Bekommst eh kaum Zinsen dafür.


----------



## Sanador (22. Februar 2014)

Bundle Star: The Outer Limits ( 10 Spiele für 3,49 )
The Outer Limits Bundle from Bundle Stars


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2014)

Nun sind es die Far Cry-Spiele, die Steam bis kommenden Abend um bis zu 75% reduziert im Programm hat.

Ubisoft Weekend - Far Cry


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Februar 2014)

Steam bringt mich noch um 
Hab mir gestern das letzte Ghost Recon incl Addons geholt - und heut gibts die Far Cry's im Angebot.

DIe sollte man verklagen - wegen Diebstahl von Lebenszeit


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Februar 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> DIe sollte man verklagen - wegen Diebstahl von Lebenszeit


 
oder Geld.... die Zeit die ich in Spiele investiere wird eher knapper, aber der Berg an Spielen stetig größer


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2014)

Das ist der Fluch der ganzen Schnäppchen. Ich hab jetzt auch schon Spiele, die eigentlich für die nächsten 10+ Jahre reichen würden 
Man denkt sich: Gut, jetzt machste mal für die nächsten Monate Pause und dann postet wieder jemand irgendwo das nächste Bundle. 
Das komische bei mir ist, dass ich sonst im Leben überhaupt nicht so bin und immer genau abwäge, was ich kaufe und ob ich es überhaupt brauche. Bei den ganzen Internet-Spieleschnäppchen fall ich aber immer wieder drauf rein


----------



## Lukecheater (24. Februar 2014)

Und da hat das Ubisoft Wochenende bei mir im Geldbeutel auch zugeschlagen. Ich habe jetzt den lange aufgeschobenen Kauf von den ersten vier Assassins Creed Teilen getätigt


----------



## golani79 (24. Februar 2014)

Hab heut bei Revelations und AC3 zugeschlagen.

AC4 bekomm ich jetzt nachträglich noch zu meiner Grafikkarte dazu - damit wäre die Sammlung komplett


----------



## chbdiablo (24. Februar 2014)

Hammerwatch bei Steam für 4,49€ bzw 13,49€ im 4-Pack. Falls jemand Interesse daran hat und evtl. bei einem 4-Pack mitmachen möchte, so möge er bescheid geben, dann schlage ich vielleicht auch zu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2014)

Auf Steam gibt es die Angebote der Woche und beim Humble Store läuft die Deep Silver Woche.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*

Tagesangebot: 
Strike Suit Zero für 4,74€
Midweek Madness: 
State of Decay für 9,49€
RPG Maker VX Ace für 14,99€

*Bundle Stars Fusion Bundle*

9 Steamspiele für *2.99€*:
Thunder Wolves
The Cat Lady
Time Gentlemen Please – Ben There, Dan That
AI War Collection
Realms of Arkania: Blade of Destiny
Blockland
Pressure
Luxor Evolved
Eryi’s Action 

*BundleBandits presents Bundle Bizarro*

Für *$1,50*:
Nightmares from the Deep
Hero Siege
Selknam Defense 
Air Control 
Admiral Nemo (drm-free)
Storm Over the Pacific (drm-free)
Non Flying Soldiers (drm-free)
Sweezy Gunner (drm-free)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Humble Store läuft die Deep Silver Woche.


 
Seitdem im Store nicht mehr der Umrechnungskurs Dollar/Euro gilt, unterscheidet sich dieser nicht mehr viel mit dem Steam Store, gibt nur noch den Vorteil, dass ein Teil des Geldes Wohltätigkeitsorganisationen zufließt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Seitdem im Store nicht mehr der Umrechnungskurs Dollar/Euro gilt, unterscheidet sich dieser nicht mehr viel mit dem Steam Store, gibt nur noch den Vorteil, dass ein Teil des Geldes Wohltätigkeitsorganisationen zufließt.


 
Stimmt, dadurch sind die Sachen jetzt teurer.


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. Februar 2014)

Bei Gamefly sind gerade zahlreiche 2K-Titel im Angebot. Wer ein Spiel aus der Aktion kauft, bekommt außerdem noch Spec Ops: The Line gratis dazu.


----------



## Sanador (25. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Stimmt, dadurch sind die Sachen jetzt teurer.


Wieso nicht einfach eine US-IP benutzen? 
Bei Steam ist sowas verboten und kann mit einer Accountsperrung enden, doch bei einem Drittanbieter ist es doch ungefährlich.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. Februar 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Wieso nicht einfach eine US-IP benutzen?
> Bei Steam ist sowas verboten und kann mit einer Accountsperrung enden, doch bei einem Drittanbieter ist es doch ungefährlich.


 
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, auf die Idee wär ich jetzt nicht gekommen


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2014)

Bei Amazon gibt es einen Battlefield 4 Origin Code für 24,97€. Für FIFA 14 ebenfalls.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2014)

Neues Bundle:
The Indie-Gala Rise of Flight:

Ab $1:
- Hippocampal (Desura)
- QBQBQB + Soundtrack (Desura)
- Saturday Morning RPG (Steam)

In den ersten 12 Stunden ab $3,99, später ab €5,99:
- Arcane Worlds (Early-Access / Steam)
- Victory: The Age of Racing (Early-Access / Steam)
- Mini Motor Racing Evo (Steam)
- Rise of Flight - Channel Battles Edition (Steam)
- Rise of Flight - Channel Battles Edition - Legendary Bombers DLC (Steam)
- Solar Flux (Steam)

2 weitere Steamspiele werden später noch freigeschaltet.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

gog.com:
Volgarr the Viking für $4,79


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Red Faction Guerilla für 2,49€

The Pancake Bundle mit Gentlemen!, Survivor Squad, Eleusis, Gimbal, Talisman Prologue, Bad Hotel und ein weiteres Spiel folgt später noch


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mass Effect 2 für 4,99

Wochenendangebote:
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Full Burst für 23,99€
Sniper Elite: Zombie Army 2 für 2,74€ und das Bundle mit Teil1 für 4,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II - Retribution für 4,99€

*gog.com:*
Classic Adventures Weekend Promo (70% reduziert)
Waking Mars für $1.99
*
McGame:*
Sims-Spiele + Erweiterungen im Angebot

*Green Man Gaming:*
2k  Essential Collection (mit Borderlands 2, X-Com Enemy Unknown,  Civilization V, Bioshock Infinite für 29,99€


----------



## McDrake (28. Februar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *gog.com:*
> Classic Adventures Weekend Promo (70% reduziert)
> [/url]


Cool: Sin Tex Murphy-Spiele dabei.
Hatte ich damals geliebt.
Und ein neues Spiel ist in der Mache (Kickstarter)


----------



## Sanador (1. März 2014)

Karneval in Rio! 
Daher gibt es nun bei Nuuvem viele Sonderangebote:
Nuuvem


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. März 2014)

Indie Gala Real World Racing

Ab $5.99:
- Real World Racing (2 Exemplare/Keys des Spieles)
- Real World Racing Original Artwork
- Real World Racing Soundtrack


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. März 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Die Sims 3 für 11,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Receiver für 1,69€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche bis nächsten Montag.

*gog.com:*
Sanitarium für $3,99


Bei den Bundle Stars gibt es ein neues Bundle: Adrenaline Bundle.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. März 2014)

*Groupees Shiny Loot 2*

Für *$1*:
Fortix 2 (Steam, DRM-Free) 
Will Fight for Food (Desura, DRM-Free, Greenlight) 
The Grave Digger (Desura, DRM-Free, Greenlight) 
Soulcaster I & II (DRM-Free)

Für *$2*:
Mark Leung - Revenge of the *** (DRM-Free) 
Mosby's Confederacy (Steam, DRM-Free) 
So Blonde (DRM-Free) 

Groupees


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Puddle für 3,05€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
The Walking Dead Season 2 für 15,40€
The Incredible Adventure of Van Helsing für 5,09€ und der Complete Pack für 6,45€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Die "Hot Deals" dieser Woche
*
Amazon:*
Assassin's Creed Liberation (Download / Uplay) für 11,97€

Außerdem gibt's bei Humble Bundle neu das Humble Mobile Bundle 4.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Green Man Gaming:*
> Die "Hot Deals" dieser Woche


 
Nett. Der Klo-Manager ist im Angebot.


----------



## Sanador (5. März 2014)

Gibt es bei GMG die Rabattmarken nur noch bei Einkäufen ab 10 Euro, oder ist das eine Ausnahme?

Es gibt bei Nuuvem ein schönes 2K-Bundle alle diese Spiele für zusammen nur (je nach R$ Umrechnung) 45 Euro 2K Super Bundle na Nuuvem:
BioShock
BioShock 2
BioShock Infinite
Borderlands 2 Game of the Year Edition
Duke Nukem Forever
Sid Meier's Civilization® V: The Complete Edition
Mafia II
The Darkness II
XCom: Enemy Unknown
XCom: Enemy Within
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified
Spec Ops: The Line


----------



## Denis10 (5. März 2014)

Ich habe gerade versucht, dort Bioshock zu kaufen. Da kommt die Meldung, this product is not available for purchase in your region.

Bei dem Bundle kommt übrigens die gleiche Meldung.


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade versucht, dort Bioshock zu kaufen. Da kommt die Meldung, this product is not available for purchase in your region.
> 
> Bei dem Bundle kommt übrigens die gleiche Meldung.


 
proxy benutzen. gar kein problem.


----------



## Denis10 (5. März 2014)

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Aber wie groß ist dann das Risiko, dass Steam den Account dann irgend wann dicht macht?


----------



## Sanador (5. März 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade versucht, dort Bioshock zu kaufen. Da kommt die Meldung, this product is not available for purchase in your region.
> 
> Bei dem Bundle kommt übrigens die gleiche Meldung.


Man braucht eine brasilianische IP, hier eine Auswahl https://hidemyass.com/proxy-list/search-225521


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Aber wie groß ist dann das Risiko, dass Steam den Account dann irgend wann dicht macht?


 
nahe 0 (behaupte ich).
es geht ja auch nicht um die aktivierung des keys, sondern lediglich um den kauf.
hab ich schon des öfteren bei nuuvem gemacht. gerade bei max payne 3 übrigens.
war kein problem.
eine garantie kann ich dir natürlich nicht geben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams - Rise of the Owlverlord für 1,24€ oder das Bundle für 4,49€

*gog.com:*
Democracy 3 für $12,49


Auf Indieroyale neu das The Mixer 2 Bundle.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Broken Age für 15,40€ und mit Soundtrack für 18,40€

Wochenend-Angebote:
Assetto Corsa für 23,29€
Rogue Legacy für 4,75€

Neues Bundle:
Humble Weekly Sale PopCap Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Resident Evil Revelations für 9,99€
*
gog.com:*
"Weekend Promo: March Gaming Medley"


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. März 2014)

Left 4 Dead 2 für 4,99€ (allerdings geschnittene Version)


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Age of Empires II HD für 4,74€

Beim Humble Bundle gibt es jetzt das Devolver Digital Double Debut Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2014)

Auf gog.com gibt es die The Longest Journey Spiele reduziert. Beim Kauf beider Spiele um 70%, einzeln um 60%


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Grim Dawn (Early Access) für 16,74€

Außerdem gibt es wieder jede Menge reduzierter Angebote der Woche

Und ein neues Bundle auf Bundlestars:
Indie Capsule 2.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Demonicon für 13,59€

Bis Freitag um 18 Uhr:
The Banner Saga 15,40€

Außerdem ist der CoD-Franchise-Sale vom 11. - 13.März: Gerade mit Modern Warfare 3 & Black Ops 2


----------



## ZockerCompanion (12. März 2014)

Noch knapp 23 1/2 Stunden lang gibt es auf Steam Rabatte auf: BAFTA Nominated titles


----------



## Denis10 (12. März 2014)

auf Steam gibt es gerade Bioshock Infinite für 7,49
Tomb Raider Game of the Year Edition für 9,99
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 für 29,99
Crysis und Crysis Warhead für 6,79
Rayman Legends für 10,19


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> auf Steam gibt es gerade Bioshock Infinite für 7,49
> Tomb Raider Game of the Year Edition für 9,99
> Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 für 29,99
> Crysis und Crysis Warhead für 6,79
> Rayman Legends für 10,19


 
Und Das Schwarze Auge: Satinavs Ketten für 4,99€


----------



## svd (12. März 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> [...]
> Crysis und Crysis Warhead für 6,79
> [...]


 
Und die Chrome Reihe (Chrome 1 und Chrome - SpecForce) ist auch günstig. 0.99€ pro Spiel oder 1.45€ zu zweit im Bundle.
Wer's nicht kennt, das war eine Art "Crysis/HALO für Arme", hehe.
Historisch vlt. weniger interessant als technisch, denn die "Chrome Engine", bzw, ihre Abkömmlinge, treibt noch immer die meisten Techland Spiele, wie "Call of Juarez", "Dead Island" oder "Dying Light" an.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. März 2014)

Humble Bundle of Love for Brandon Boyer: 30 Indie Titel (u.a. mit BitTrip, World of Goo, Stacking) für 25$:
A very special Humble Bundle of Love for Brandon Boyer | Humble Mumble

100% der Einnahmen gehen an die Brandon Boyer Cancer Treatment Relief.

P.S.: Anscheinend werden in nächster Zeit noch mehr Spiele hinzugefügt und die Aktion läuft bis Freitag.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. März 2014)

*Steam: *
Rockstar Wochenende Tag 1 mit L.A. Noire:
Rockstar Publisher Weekend 2014

Kalypso Wochenende:
Kalypso Strategy Pack

F1 2013 kann das Wochenende lang gratis gezockt werden:
Save 75% on F1 2013 on Steam

NBA 2K13 im Daily Deal:
Save 66% on NBA2K13 on Steam



*Greenmangaming:*
Rabatte auf Spiele von Square Enix:
Focus on Square Enix

Rabatte auf Spiele von Legacy Interactive:
legacy interactive | Search Results | Green Man Gaming

50 % auf Cities in Motion 2:
Cities in Motion Deals




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. März 2014)

*Superdupa-Bundle Tag*

*Indie Gala Supreme Bundle*

Für $1: 
Battlepaths 
Little Racers Street 
Kami

Für $5.99 ($3.99 für die ersten 12h): 
Probably Archery 
Humanity Asset 
Supreme Commander 
Supreme Commander - Forged Alliance 
Hostile Waters - Antaeus Rising

https://www.indiegala.com/

*Bundlestars: Reboot 2.0*

Für 1.79€:
Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition 
Disciples III: Renaissance 
Galaxy on Fire 2 Full HD 
Sniper: Ghost Warrior Gold Edition 
Tower Wars 
Weird Worlds: Return to Infinite Space

Bundle Stars - Home

*Humble Weekly: SEGA*

Für $1: 
Alpha Protocol 
Company of Heroes 
Rome: Total War 
Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit

Für $5.99: 
The Typing of The Dead: Overkill *(von Deutschland aus gibt es Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed, ein VPN wird dies wohl umgehen können)*
Binary Domain 
Renegade Ops 
10 Classic SEGA Genesis Games 
Medieval II: Total War

Für $14.99: 
Total War: SHOGUN 2

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Counter-Strike Global Offensive für 2,99€

*gog.com:*
Da läuft am Wochenende die "Luck of the Irish" -Aktion.

Neues Bundle bei Indie-Royale:
The Debut 11 Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2014)

Im uplay-SHop gibt es diverse EA-Titel um bis zu 75% reduziert.

Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2014)

Greenmangaming hat eine Palette an Bandai-Namco-Titeln ebenfalls um bis zu 75% reduziert.

Namco Bandai


----------



## ZockerCompanion (15. März 2014)

*Groupees:*
Build a Bundle 8: Groupees

*Greenmangaming:*
Games von Nordic im Angebot: Focus on Nordic

*GetGames:*
Ubisoft (nur die "kleinen") Games im Angebot: Ubisoft Digital Deals - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Square Enix Classic Games (wobei hier auch nicht ganz klassische Spiele dabei sind) im Angebot: Square Enix Classics - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Devolver Digital Games im Angebot: Devolver Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Fallout Spiele im Angebot: Fallout Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
75 % auf Shadow Warrior (2013) Special Edition + gratis Hotline Miami beim Kauf: Shadow Warrior Special Edition - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2014)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot(e):*
Metro Last Light für 6,99€ // Metro Franchise Pack für 9,99€ // Metro Last Light Season Pass für 2,99€*

Amazon:*
Spec Ops: The Line (Steam-Code) für 4,97€
The Bureau: XCom Declassified (Steam-Code) für 4,97€


----------



## Phytorian (16. März 2014)

*Cities in Motion 2 - GENIALES SONDERANGEBOT !!!*

Moin Leude !

Mir ist grad auf Steam ein tolles Sonderangebot ins Auge gesprungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...also zugreifen, solange Valve nicht Pleite geht


----------



## noxious (16. März 2014)

In der Suche wirds noch so angezeigt, aber auf der Produktseite gibt es das Spiel nur in Verbindung mit einem Bundle


----------



## Phytorian (16. März 2014)

Ist auch höchstwahrscheinlich nur ein Auschreibungsfehler, dennoch würdig gepostet zu werden


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. März 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Total War: Rome 2 für 26,99€


----------



## svd (17. März 2014)

Jade Empire ist im Angebot.

Kurz, gewöhnungebedürftige (konsolige) Steuerung, ziemlich einfach.

Aber gute Story und erfrischend unverbrauchtes Setting. 

Nichts für Leute, die ungern Entscheidungen treffen oder ein Problem damit haben, dass alle Spielfiguren gelb, aber nicht aus LEGO sind. Alle anderen erhalten ein hübsches Kleinod aus der Zeit, bevor BioWare seine Seele verkauft hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2014)

*Jade Empire* ist doch von Bioware... Wie spielt es sich ?
Kenne nur eben die *Mass Effect*-Reihe, und mit dessen Gameplay konnte ich mich wunderbar anfreunden. An *Dragon Age* oder oben besagtes Spiel hab ich mich nicht gewagt (DA eher wegen seines Settings), weil ich nicht weiss wie stark sich die Bedienung voneinander unterscheidet...


----------



## Enisra (17. März 2014)

A New Beginning ist auch im Angebot
für 2,49

hmmm, ich muss grade überlegen, wie ist das so im Vergleich zu Edna und Deponia?


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Mars: War Logs für 2,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche bis nächsten Montag
*
gog.com*
Heretic Kingdoms: The Inquisition für $2,99

*McGame:*
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition für 6,99€
Doom 3 BFG Edition für 6,99€
Dark Souls für 7,99€
Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon für 6,95€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Assassins Creed Spiele + Season Pass reduziert
Splinter Cell: Blacklist für 10,19€
Und noch weitere Spiele reduziert


----------



## chbdiablo (17. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> A New Beginning ist auch im Angebot
> für 2,49
> 
> hmmm, ich muss grade überlegen, wie ist das so im Vergleich zu Edna und Deponia?


 
Gut. Aber halt nicht lustig, sondern eher mit ernster Story.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> A New Beginning ist auch im Angebot
> für 2,49
> 
> hmmm, ich muss grade überlegen, wie ist das so im Vergleich zu Edna und Deponia?


 Ernsteres, reales Thema (Öko-Katastrophe), aber immer noch mit genug Humor garniert. Ich fand es klasse, weil Daedalic alte Fehler gemieden hat. Keine arg verkomplizierte Rätsellogik, überspringbare Schalter- bzw. Apparate-Aufbaurätsel, sehr schöner Zeichenstil und superbe Sprachausgabe. Und Protagonist Bent Svensson ist ein grantiger Sprücheklopfer den man einfach lieben muss.

Bis dato mein liebstes Adventure von Daedalic. Aber ich hab ja noch kein *Deponia* gezockt, daher auch nur "bis dato".


----------



## Enisra (17. März 2014)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Gut. Aber halt nicht lustig, sondern eher mit ernster Story.


 
ach, ich mach mal, dann muss ich mich ärgern wenn nen Spiel 2,99 kostet, dafür würden mir 4 Cent fehlen 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bis dato mein liebstes Adventure von  Daedalic. Aber ich hab ja noch kein *Deponia* gezockt, daher auch  nur "bis dato".



nja, ich warte auf eine Trilogie-SE-Box


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2014)

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle holen, *A new beginning* lohnt sich auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Enisra (17. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich würde es an deiner Stelle holen, *A new beginning* lohnt sich auf alle Fälle.


 
hab ich, aber der Downloadserver bei Steam hat irgendwie nen Schuss -.-


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Assassins Creed Spiele + Season Pass reduziert


 FUCK ! Sind die Spiele dort billig.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> FUCK ! Sind die Spiele dort billig.


 
Sind doch die selben Preise wie letztens beim Steamsale


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Sind doch die selben Preise wie letztens beim Steamsale


 Du hast den zusätzlichen 20%-Gutschein schon mitbedacht, oder nicht ?


----------



## Lukecheater (17. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du hast den zusätzlichen 20%-Gutschein schon mitbedacht, oder nicht ?


 
Wo gibt es da denn einen Gutschein?


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wo gibt es da denn einen Gutschein?


 Dieses Mal scheint es keinen Gutschein zu geben. Ich seh' jedenfalls auch keinen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2014)

Upps. Hab mich wohl schon so sehr daran gewöhnt auf den Hauptseite immer einen 20%-Gutschein zu erhaschen, dachte daran hätte sich nichts geändert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition für 6,99€ und die Erweiterung The Awakening für 4,99€

"Midweek Madness" bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Remember Me für 9,52€
Prince of Persia-Spiele um 80% reduziert
BitComposer Aktion (5th Anniversary)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Neue Bundle:
Auf der Indie-Gala Seite gibt es neu das Doorways Bundle mit:

Ab Minimum $1:
- Airbuccaneers (für Steam)
- Oknytt (Desura)
- Unhack (Desura)

Ab innerhalb der ersten 24 Stunden für $3,49 und später $5,59:
- Doorways Chapter 1 & 2 (Steam)
- Huntsman The Orphanage (Steam)
- Not the Robots (Steam)
- Fester Mudd - Curse of the Gold (Steam)
- Postmortem: One Must Die (Steam)

3 weitere Steam-Spiele werden später noch freigeschaltet.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und bei den Bundle Stars gibt es neu The Underground Bundle

Ab 1,79€ gibt es da:
- Knytt Underground
- Captain Morgane and the golden Turtle
- Kairo
- Gravity Badgers
- Holy Avatar vs. Maidens of the Dead
- Bionic Dues


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2014)

fusion bundle für 2,99 euro.
unter anderem mit dem schrottigen remake von dsa: schicksalsklinge 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bundle Stars - Home


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. März 2014)

Lohnt sich für The Cat Lady. Der Rest ist Bonus. Aber 2,99€ für dieses noch junge und teils hochgelobte Horror-Adventure sind ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich für The Cat Lady. Der Rest ist Bonus. Aber 2,99€ für dieses noch junge und teils hochgelobte Horror-Adventure sind ein Schnäppchen.


 
noch nie gehört, um ehrlich zu sein.
werd ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> unter anderem mit dem schrottigen remake von dsa: schicksalsklinge


 
Ist es denn wirlich noch so schlecht? Da sind ja mittlerweile Monate vergangen und es gab viele Patches. Als ich z.B. zuletzt ein Video davon sah, sah es auf jeden Fall nicht mehr wie ein 6% Spiel aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2014)

Weiter gehts im Bundleland:

Jetzt mit dem Blinkbundle - The Epic Highborn Bundle und dem Humble eBook Bundle 3


----------



## ZockerCompanion (19. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Weiter gehts im Bundleland:



Clash of the World Bundles: Southern Europe Groupees


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. März 2014)

Greenmangaming bietet *Rayman Origins* für unverschämt günstige 2,49€ an.

Rayman Origins | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## Denis10 (20. März 2014)

Toll, jetzt haben sogar schon einzelne Händler eigene Vertriebsplattformen, die man nach dem Kauf installieren muss. Nennt sich Capsule  Ohne das klappt der Download nicht. Und das merkt man erst nach dem Kauf.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (20. März 2014)

Spiele von Codemasters im Angebot bei GMG: Focus on Codemasters
Wenn man bei einem der Spiele zuschlägt, erhält man Hospital Tycoon gratis dazu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt haben sogar schon einzelne Händler eigene Vertriebsplattformen, die man nach dem Kauf installieren muss. Nennt sich Capsule  Ohne das klappt der Download nicht. Und das merkt man erst nach dem Kauf.


 
Capsule kenn ich nicht, wo braucht man das denn? Was ich nur kenne, das ist Desura, welches man für manche Indiespiele braucht.


----------



## Denis10 (20. März 2014)

Auf deren Homepage steht Capsule is our very own gaming client. It allows you to load, play and trade your games. *You'll need Windows® XP, Vista or 7 to run Capsule

*
*To play games you need Capsule

*Muss also irgend wie so was ähnliches wie Steam sein, vermute ich mal. Ich habe das aber noch nicht installiert. Eigentlich will ich das gar nicht auf meinem PC ohne vorher zu wissen, was das genau ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Auf deren Homepage steht Capsule is our very own gaming client. It allows you to load, play and trade your games. *You'll need Windows® XP, Vista or 7 to run Capsule
> 
> *
> *To play games you need Capsule
> ...


 
Ach so, es geht um das Rayman Origins Spiel. Das war im ersten Moment nicht ersichtlich. Und...du hast Recht, da steht wirklich Capsule. Sehe das auch zum ersten Mal bei einem Spiel und es verwundert mich, denn Rayman ist doch ein Ubisoft-Spiel und normal bekommt man da einen Uplay-Key. Oder GMG hat jetzt auch einen eigenen Client, was ich aber blöd finden würde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Men of War: Assault Squad für 3,74€

Wochenend-Aktionen:
Bioshock Infinite für 7,49€
Payday 2 (kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos gespielt werden) für 9,99€

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Neues Humble Bundle:

The Humble Bundle Weekly Sale - Rhythm Games:

- Symphony
- Sequence
- Bit.Trip Runner

Und ab $6 noch zusätzlich:
- Audiosurf
- Beat Hazard Ultra
- Retr/Grade

Zu 4 dieser Spiele gibt es noch den Soundtrack dazu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Racing Manager 2014 für 9,99€

*gog.com:*
Stick it to the Man! für $5,99

Außerdem läuft an diesem Wochenende wieder eine neue Aktion mit Spielen wie Commandos.
*
McGame:*
Rage für 6,99€
Außerdem läuft eine Sim City Aktion
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Focus on EA - EA Spiele um 50% reduziert
Takedown Red Sabre für 1,39€
Nba2k14 für 10,19€
Payday 2 für 9,89€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2014)

Ihr habt *Call of Juarez: Gunslinger* noch nicht ? Für 4,97€ kann es Euer sein. 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=476237547&pf_rd_i=1333619031


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2014)

Neues Bundle auf Indieroyale: The World Water Day Bundle:

- Beatbuddy: Tale of the Guardians
- Puddle
- Pressure
- Depth Hunter
- The Ship
- Storm in a Teacup


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Papers, Please für 4,49€

Mittlerweile übrigens auch auf Deutsch, das wurde zuletzt in Steam hinzugepatcht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Papers, Please für 4,49€
> 
> Mittlerweile übrigens auch auf Deutsch, das wurde zuletzt in Steam hinzugepatcht


 Auf Deutsch ? Echt jetzt ??? 

Besten Dank für die Info. Den PCG-Geheimtip hatte ich schon länger auf den Schirm, mich aber wegen der fehlenden Textübersetzung geziert. Da schlag ich einfach mal zu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. März 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Orcs Must Die! für 2,49€ und die GotY für 3,24€


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition für 4,74€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche bis nächsten Montag

*gog.com:*
Theme Park für $2,99

*Green Man Gaming:*
Brothers: A Tale of two Sons für 6,99€
How to Survive für 6,99€
Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death für 6,99€
Tiny Brains für 9,99€
Edna bricht aus für 7,49€
Harveys neue Augen für 7,49€

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bundle:
*
Indiegala:*
Monday Bundle mit:

Minimum $1.89 in den ersten 24 Stunden:
- Blindside (für Desura)
- Major Mayhem (für Steam)
- Vanguard Princess (Steam)
- Go Go Nippon (Steam)
- Party of Sin (Steam)
- Shattered Haven (Steam)

Bein Doorways Bundle dort kam ein neues Steam-Spiel hinzu: Dawn of Fantasy: Kingdom Wars


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Fable: The Lost Chapters für 1,39€

Bis Freitag um 18 Uhr:
Shadow Warrior für 8,74€ und Special Edition für 11,24€
Crusader Kings 2 für 9,99€

Bei den Bundlestars neu das Extreme Sims 2 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Spacebase DF-9 (Early-Access) für 15,40€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. März 2014)

Im Humble Store sind gerade Square Enix-Tage


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2014)

Beim Indiegala Doorways Bundle ist als neues Spiel Face Noir hinzugekommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Music Creator 6 Touch für 12,49€

Wochenend-Angebote:
Batman Spiele - Wochenend Deal
Interstellar Marines (Early Access) für 6,99€

Neue Bundles:
The Trainz Bundle
The Ludosity Bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (27. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *
> Wochenend-Angebote:**
> Batman Spiele - Wochenend Deal
> Interstellar Marines (Early Access) für 6,99€
> *


*

Zudem ist Square Enix Wochenende auf Steam*


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2014)

Es gibt Dead Space noch bis zum 8.5.2014 für LÁU bei Origin

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/dead-space/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition-ANW.html


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Zudem ist Square Enix Wochenende auf Steam


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Das sieht man auf der Steam-Shop Hauptseite gar nicht, deswegen war mir das nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (27. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Das sieht man auf der Steam-Shop Hauptseite gar nicht, deswegen war mir das nicht aufgefallen.


 
Hätte mich Steam nicht mit einem PopUp darauf aufmerksam gemacht, wäre es auch an mir vorbei gegangen


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2014)

Neuer Humble Bundle Weekly Sale: Celebrating Open Source


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Es gibt Dead Space noch bis zum 8.5.2014 für LÁU bei Origin
> 
> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/dead-space/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition-ANW.html


 Hui ! Nach Bad Company 2 der nächste Kostenlos-Hammer.

Wer da noch auf Origin schimpft, dem ist nicht zu helfen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2014)

Der Hüpfer "Micky Mouse - Castle of Illusion" ist im Angebot.

Save 66% on Castle of Illusion on Steam

Gleich mal zugeschlagen.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (27. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Es gibt Dead Space noch bis zum 8.5.2014 für LÁU bei Origin
> 
> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/dead-space/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition-ANW.html


 
Mir ist gar nicht aufgefallen das Origin mit der Aktion Auf's Haus von Zeit zu Zeit Spiele verschenkt.

Wo kriegt man denn mit wenn es was neues gratis gibt? Wird ja nirgendswo erwähnt 

Aber ansonsten tolle Aktion


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Mir ist gar nicht aufgefallen das Origin mit der Aktion https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/on-the-house-ANW.html von Zeit zu Zeit Spiele verschenkt.
> 
> Wo kriegt man denn mit wenn es was neues gratis gibt? Wird ja nirgendswo erwähnt
> 
> Aber ansonsten tolle Aktion


 
wenn man den richtigen Leuten bei Twitter folgt


----------



## ZockerCompanion (27. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn man den richtigen Leuten bei Twitter folgt


 
Darf ich die Quellen erfahren oder musste mich dann umbringen


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Darf ich die Quellen erfahren oder musste mich dann umbringen


 
ja
mit dem Plasmacutter


----------



## McDrake (27. März 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Darf ich die Quellen erfahren oder musste mich dann umbringen


Muss mich hier mal an alle die Poster der Schnäppchen bedanken!
Ich hab keine Zeit durch die x verschiedenen Stores zu suchen.
Aber dank diesem Thread hab ich schon sehr oft (zu oft?) bei ner Aktion zugeschlagen.


----------



## Shorty484 (27. März 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Muss mich hier mal an alle die Poster der Schnäppchen bedanken!
> Ich hab keine Zeit durch die x verschiedenen Stores zu suchen.
> Aber dank diesem Thread hab ich schon sehr oft (zu oft?) bei ner Aktion zugeschlagen.


 
Da muss ich mich anschließen, ich guck auch jeden Tag hier rein und hab schon einige Schnäppchen gemacht, die ich sonst verpasst hätte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2014)

Enslaved: Odyssey to the West - Premium Edition (PC Steam-Code) für 8,97€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. März 2014)

Bei Bundle Stars gibt es den Trainz Bundle: The Trainz Bundle
3,49€ für Trainz Simualtor 12 + DLC's


----------



## Sanador (28. März 2014)

Sämtliche Tom Clancy's-Spiele bei Gamersgate im Angebot. 

clancy - GamersGate

P.S.: Nicht Uplay-Titel besitzen Tagés als Kopierschutz.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Project Zomboid (Early Access) für 9,37€
*
gog.com:*
Weekend Promo: Interplay Irresistibles

*Green Man Gaming:*
Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed für 4,99€
*
Gameware.at:*
Spec Ops: The Line (verpackte Version) für 3,99€


----------



## Denis10 (28. März 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Sämtliche Tom Clancy's-Spiele bei Gamersgate im Angebot.
> 
> clancy - GamersGate
> 
> P.S.: Nicht Uplay-Titel besitzen Tagés als Kopierschutz.



Bei den älteren Spielen aus der Splinter Cell Reihe aber beachten, dass es da auch eine Green Pepper Version gibt. Also erst ausrechnen, ob sich der Download wirklich lohnt. 

Splinter Cell Complete (Double Agent, Chaos Theory, ...) PC NEU 4012160163583 | eBay


----------



## ZockerCompanion (29. März 2014)

*GetGames*:
75% Rabatt auf Call of Duty 4 und Borderlands 2: http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/top-mac-titles
Bis zu 75% Rabatt auf das Bioshock Franchise: http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/bioshock-sale
Bis zu 75% auf Splinter Cell: http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/splinter-cell
75% Rabatt auf Warhammer 40K Spiele: http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/warhammer-40k-sale

*GreenManGaming:*
Rabatte auf Spiele von Bethesda: http://www.greenmangaming.com/hot-deals/


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. März 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Bureau: XCom Declassified für 7,49€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (30. März 2014)

*Steam:*
Europa Universalis 4 für 13,59€ Save 66% on Europa Universalis IV on Steam

*GreenManGaming:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Company of Heroes 2 für 11,89€ Company of Heroes 2 | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. März 2014)

*Steam:*

Tagesangebot: The Secret World: Massive Edition für 20,39€
Neue Wochenangebote: Weeklong Deals


Spoiler



Jetzt bei Ride to Hell: Retribution zuschlagen, gibt sogar noch Geld raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Neues Indigala Bundle:* https://www.indiegala.com/


----------



## McDrake (31. März 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür muss man auch Geld verlangen, damit das gespielt wird


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. März 2014)

*gog.com:*
Rollercoaster Tycoon Reihe reduziert
BloodNet für $2.39


----------



## ZockerCompanion (1. April 2014)

*GreenManGaming:

*Bis zu 75% Rabatt auf Arcen Spiele 14 arcen | Search Results | Green Man Gaming
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Off-Topic: Mann kann nun den GMG Simulator für 999,99 Pfund vorbestellen. Ist aber leider zurzeit ausverkauft.
GMG Simulator | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## Bonkic (1. April 2014)

nettes kalypso bundle für 3,49.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


läuft noch nen ganzen monat. 

-> Bundle Stars - Home


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Defiance für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Die Dead Island Reihe ist da reduziert.
und
Forced für 6,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. April 2014)

The Cut and Tuck Bundle

Yay!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2014)

Humbe Bundle: PC and Android 9...die Spiele sind DRMfrei, als Steamkey oder als Android-Version verfügbar + Soundtrack.


----------



## McDrake (1. April 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> The Cut and Tuck Bundle
> 
> Yay!!




Hihi... der ist nicht schlecht.
Ok. Bissl primitiver Humor. Aber darum um so passender hier


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger für 5,09€
*
gog.com*
Knock-Knock für $3.99

Beim Indie Gala Doorways Bundle kam als letztes Spiel No Time to Explain hinzu

Und bei IndieRoyale gibt es neu das Florida Bundle


----------



## Sanador (3. April 2014)

Assassin's Creed Sale auf GamersGate.com:
creedweekend - GamersGate


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Rise of the Triad für 3,49€

Wochenend-Angebote:
Monaco: What's Yours Is Mine (kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos gespielt werden) für 3,49€
Ace Combat Assault Horizon: Enhanced Edition für 7,49€

*gog.com:*
Risen für $3.99

Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. April 2014)

Passend zum Kalypso Bundle auf Bundlestars, werden im Store diverse Kalypso Spiele zu reduzierten Preisen angeboten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2014)

*Baphomets Fluch 5  - Der Sündenfall* ist um 50% bei Steam reduziert.

Save 50% on Broken Sword 5 - the Serpent's Curse on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2014)

Die Heftvollversionen der Spielemagazine im April:

*PC Games 04/2014*
Eador: Masters of the Broken World
*
Gamestar 04/2014*
The Book of Unwritten Tales
*
Computer Bild Spiele 05/2014*
Arcania: Gothic 4
Runaway: A Twist of Fate
Far Cry 2 (Ab 18 Downloadspiel mit E-Postbrief-Altersverifizierung)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
Prince of Persia - Die vergessene Zeit


----------



## svd (7. April 2014)

"Velvet Assassin" für 0,74€?

Wer ein bissele was für Schleichspiele übrig hat, kann für diesen Preis einen Blick wagen.
Allerdings wird Frustresistenz vorausgesetzt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> "Velvet Assassin" für 0,74€?
> 
> Wer ein bissele was für Schleichspiele übrig hat, kann für diesen Preis einen Blick wagen.
> Allerdings wird Frustresistenz vorausgesetzt.


 Dafür wird man aber mit einer unschlagbar finster illustrierten WW2-Thematik beglückt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. April 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Evoland für 2,49€

Und die neuen Angebote der Woche: Weeklong Deals

*gog.com:*
Wizardry 6-8 um 70% reduziert

Neues Bundle:
Indie Gala Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Bonkic (7. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> "Velvet Assassin" für 0,74€?
> 
> Wer ein bissele was für Schleichspiele übrig hat, kann für diesen Preis einen Blick wagen.
> Allerdings wird Frustresistenz vorausgesetzt.


 
cool. gekauft! 
hatte ich immer mal wieder im auge und dann vergessen.
offenbar gibt es auch einen patch, der die bösen symbole hinzufügt.


----------



## Shorty484 (7. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> "Velvet Assassin" für 0,74€?
> 
> Wer ein bissele was für Schleichspiele übrig hat, kann für diesen Preis einen Blick wagen.
> Allerdings wird Frustresistenz vorausgesetzt.


 
Hab ich doch für den Preis gleich mal gekauft


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. April 2014)

*PayWUW Second Strike Bundle*

Für *$1* oder Höchstgebot:
Steel Storm: Burning Retribution
Frozen Hearth Gold 

Ab *$3,99* gibt es zusätzlich:
How to Survive

https://www.paywuw.com/


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. April 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hab ich doch für den Preis gleich mal gekauft


 
Ich habs mir schon vor einem Jahr für 99ct geholt.
Allerdings nur 2-3 Stunden gespielt.
Bei aller stylischen Optik und interessanter Story - der Spielablauf selber ist eher lahm. 

Ich habe mir ein Splinter Cell im 2.Weltkrieg erwartet.
Leider ist die "Entscheidungsfreiheit" beim Vorgehen bei VA sehr gering.

Aber für 74/99 ct macht man nix falsch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. April 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich habs mir schon vor einem Jahr für 99ct geholt.
> Allerdings nur 2-3 Stunden gespielt.
> Bei aller stylischen Optik und interessanter Story - der Spielablauf selber ist eher lahm.
> 
> ...


 Stimmt, spielerische Vielfant ist nicht das Ding von VA. Aber als harte Stimmungsgranate erfüllt es seinen Zweck.


----------



## svd (8. April 2014)

Ja, den Komfort und das geschmeidige Spielerlebnis eines Blacklists oder Absolution hat VA wahrlich nicht...

Wer gerade ein neues Stereo Headset sucht und nicht mitbekommen hat, dass die Amazon Osterangebote begonnen haben... heute um 1830 gibt's das SteelSeries Siberia v2, welches von Käufern und Benutzern im Durchschnitt sehr gut bewertet wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Amazing Spider-Man für 10,19€

"Midweek Madness" bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Spelunky für 4,75€
The Wolf Among Us für 13,79€

Neues Bundle bei Bundlestars: Reboot Bundle 3


----------



## Denis10 (8. April 2014)

Auf Nuuvem gibt es gerade auf die Spiele der Splinter Cell Reihe 50 % Rabatt.

Semana Splinter Cell - Nuuvem

Benötigen scheinbar aber nur die neuesten Teile der Reihe uplay, keine Ahnung, ob die älteren Teile der Serie dann auf deutsch installierbar sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2014)

Auf Steam gibt's ja jetzt neu den *Strike Suit Zero: Director's Cut*. Wer das normale *Strike Suit Zero* Spiel hat, bekommt da übrigens einen Rabatt von 85%. Ist also ähnlich wie bei Deus Ex


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Alice: Madness Returns für 4,99€
*
gog.com:*
Beatbuddy: Tale of the Guardians für $3.99
Risk of Rain für $3.99


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2014)

Bei Amazon gibt es folgende Angebote:

Mass Effect 2* - 4,99€
Mass Effect 2 (Digital Deluxe Edition)* - 9,97€
Deponia** - 6,97€

http://www.amazon.de/pc-mac-downloa...b/ref=sa_menu_dgs_gam?ie=UTF8&node=1333619031

* Origin-Code
** DRM-frei


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2014)

Bei Indie Royale gibt es neu The Atomic Bundle.


----------



## Bonkic (10. April 2014)

*the walking dead: staffel 2* für 5,75 euro im ubi store. 

The Walking Dead 2


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sniper Elite V2 für 6,99€

Wochenend-Aktionen:
Divinity: Dragon Commander für 13,59€

Außerdem ist das Daedalic Wochenende:

Daedalic Super Bundle - 77% Off
Blackguards - 50%
Deponia - 90%
Chaos on Deponia - 66%
Goodbye Deponia - 50% Off
The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav - 75%
The Whispered World - 80%
1954 Alcatraz - 50% Off
A New Beginning - Final Cut - 75% Off
Edna & Harvey: The Breakout - 50%
Edna & Harvey: Harvey's New Eyes - 75%
Gomo - 66%
Journey of a Roach - 80%
Memoria - 50%
The Night of the Rabbit - 66%
*
gog.com:*
Risen 2: Dark Waters für $7,99

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Neues Neues Humble Weekly Sale Bundle mit:

- Surgeon Simulator 2013 (DRMfrei & Steam)
- Guacamelee Gold Edition (DRMfrei & Steam)
- QWOP (für Android)

ab $6:
- SpeedRunners (Early Access Spiel / Steam)
- Garry's Mod (Steam)

ab $10:
- Probably Archery (DRMfrei & Steam)

ab $15:
- State of Decay (Steam)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bei den Bundlestars gibt es neu das Europa Universalis III - Collector's Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sanctum 2 für 1,39€ und Complete für 2,29€
*
gog.com:*
Atari und Kalypso-Spiele um 60% reduziert


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. April 2014)

*Groupees Shiny Loot Roguelike Bundle*

Für *$1*:
Hero Siege (Steam)
Flatspace (DRM-Free)
Tales of Maj'Eyal (Steam)
Crayon Chronicles (DRM-Free)
Tower of Eglathia (DRM-Free, Greenlight) 

Für *$3* gibt es zusätzlich:
Sword of the Stars: The Pit - Gold Edition (Steam, DRM-Free)

Groupees


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2014)

Dragon Age - Origins (inkl. Add-On) für nur 5,97€ bei Amazon

Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition [PC Origin Code]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## svd (12. April 2014)

Passionierte Schleicher haben auf gog.com auch die Chance, "The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena" vergünstigt mitzunehmen.

Für ein Handvoll Dollar, umgerechnet ein bissele mehr als 4€, gibt es nicht nur besagtes Spiel, sondern auch, was viel wichtiger ist, dessen Vorgänger "TCoR: Escape from Butcher Bay" im Doppelpack.

Bei "Butcher Bay" handelt es sich um die "remasterte" Version des 2004er Originals mit der 2009er Engine. "Leider", muss hinzugefügt werden. Denn trotz übertriebener Glanzeffekte und stellenweisem Plastiklook, ist die Texturierung (und somit auch das Gesamtbild) des Urspiels "schöner". 
Da "Butcher Bay" (PC, 2004) allerdings nur noch schwer aufzutreiben ist und sich am tollen Gameplay ja nichts geändert hat, ist es eine gute Gelegenheit, das vlt. erste gute, auf einer Filmlizenz basierende, Computerspiel der Geschichte nachzuholen und einfach zu genießen, Wachleuten ihre Schrotflinte abzunehmen.


----------



## Denis10 (12. April 2014)

Würdest du eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen, wenn man Chronicles of Riddick, Escape from Butchers Bay schon hat? Das Spiel gehört schon zu meinen Lieblingsspielen, aber der Nachfolger hatte doch einige Schwächen, wurde zumindest in den Kritiken behauptet.


----------



## svd (12. April 2014)

Ja, leider ist "Dark Athena" insgesamt nicht so gut wie "Butcher Bay". Für 2€ (pro Spiel) kann aber ein Blick gewagt werden, finde ich.
Da hat wohl fast jeder schon mal mehr Geld für Digitalkäse ausgegeben. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass Riddick Fans besonders viel Alternativen hätten. 

Auf jeden Fall positiv ist jedoch, dass mit der gog Version der Tagès Kopierschutz wegfällt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion für 9,24€
(Achtung: Da steht noch was von Drittanbieter-DRM: stardock.com)

Und bei Indiegala gibt es neu das Mysterious Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2014)

Bei Amazon gibts grad South Park: Stab der Wahrheit (PC Steam-Code) für 24.97€


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Might & Magic X Legacy für 16,74€
(Achtung: Man braucht auch bei der Steamversion zusätzlich noch Uplay)


----------



## svd (14. April 2014)

Den "Witcher 1" für ca. 1.75€ und den "Witcher 2" für 3€ auf gog.com.

Wer die Spiele noch nicht hat, bekommt hier die Möglichkeit, die Wartezeit auf Teil 3 zu verkürzen (und ausnahmsweise mal gute "alte" Spiele zu kaufen, die auch noch gut aussehen.)


----------



## Sanador (14. April 2014)

Die Deals der Woche bei Steam:
Weeklong Deals

Und das AquaNox Bundle für 1,99 Euro:
Save 75% on AquaNox + AquaNox 2 on Steam

Bei Bundle Stars der neue sogenannte Toxic Bundle für 4,39 Euro:
Toxic Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. April 2014)

*Bundlestars: The Toxic Bundle*

Für *4.39€*:
S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Clear Sky
The 7th Guest
The 11th Hour
Shadow Man
Xotic Complete (inc. 3 DLC)
Darkout
Desperados 2: Cooper's Revenge
Desperados: Wanted Dead or Alive _(wird nicht auf der Seite angezeigt, ist aber drin enthalten)_
Tribloos 2
Runespell: Overture
Heroes of Annihilated Empire

Toxic Bundle

*Indie Gala: Last Dream Bundle*

Für *$1*:
Cafe 0 Deluxe (Desura)
Jazz Trump's Journey (Desura)
Samphi (Desura, Greenlight)

Für mehr als *$3.89* (ab morgen: *$5.19*):
ThreadSpace: Hyperbol (Steam)
Tales from the Dragon Mountain: The Strix (Steam)
Last Dream (Steam)
The 7th Guest (Steam)
Imagine Me (Early Access) (Steam)
Jolly Rover (Steam)
Evil Quest (Steam) 

https://www.indiegala.com/special

*Groupees - Retro Groupee 3*

Für *$1*:
Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi (Steam, DRM-Free)
Another Perspective (Desura, DRM-Free, Greenlight)
6180 the moon - Deluxe (Desura, DRM-Free, Greenlight)
Noir Syndrome (Desura, DRM-Free, Greenlight)

Für mehr als *$3*:
Dreaming Sarah (Desura, DRM-Free, Greenlight)
The LootCastle (Desura, DRM-Free)
Litil Divil (Steam, DRM-Free)
Droid Assault (Steam, DRM-Free)
Dreaming Sarah OST 

Groupees


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. April 2014)

Noch ein kleiner Einschub:

Im Humble Store ist gerade der Nordic 80 hours sale.
u.a.
Darksiders 2
The Books of Unwritten Tales
Painkiller Hell & Damnation
Spellforce 2
Gothic Bundle
...

Edit:
Und irgendwie gibts auf greenmangaming auch einen 7 Tage - Ausverkauf


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2014)

*gog.com*
Dort läuft die Battle of the Games Aktion. Da sind jeden Tag ein paar Spiele reduziert und man kann abstimmen, welche Spiele am nächsten Tag den Rabatt bekommen sollen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Und irgendwie gibts auf greenmangaming auch einen 7 Tage - Ausverkauf


 Läuft das Ur-"Worms" direkt über Steam (weil ja ein direkter Steam-Key) ? Oder muss man extra DosBox nutzen ?
Für knapp über nen Euro würde ich es schon nehmen.


----------



## svd (15. April 2014)

"Legendary" kostet auf Steam gerade auch nur 0.74€.

Wer's nicht kennt: Es ist ein Shooter mit Elementen aus Mythologie und Sagen. Ziemlich oldschool, d.h. recht gradliniges, generisches Geballer mit KI der Marke "Space Invaders".
Für weniger als "Einkaufswagen zurückbringen und Euro vergessen" bekommt ihr hier die veröffentlichte Betaversion, denn das Spiel macht alles andere, als einen fertigen Eindruck. 
Unheimlich schade, denn Potential wäre durchaus da gewesen. Es gibt ein paar interessante (gescriptete) Szenen und Kämpfe.

Wer aus Prinzip jeden Shooter spielt oder auch gerne mal einen Samstagabend mit Tele5 vergeudet, kann getrost zuschlagen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2014)

Bei gog.com gibt es heute:

- Unreal Gold
- Unreal 2
- Unreal Tournament
für je $2.49

- Chaser für $2.39
- Red Faction 1 und 2 für je $3.99


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Car Mechanic Simulator 2014 für 7,49€

Bis Freitag um 1 Uhr:
Saints Row IV für 13,59€
Die Lego-Spiele um 75% reduziert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2014)

So, hab *Worms* mal blind gekauft.
Toller Service von Steam, dass diese alten Dos-Klassiker gleich direkt mit DosBox verbunden und fertig konfiguriert werden. Einfach starten und fertig. Gut mitgedacht.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. April 2014)

*IndieRoyale: The Debut 12 Bundle*

Für aktuell *2,41€* gibt es:
Yrminsul 
Selknam Defense 
Luna's Wandering Stars
Rot Gut 
Storm over the Pacific 
You Are Not A Banana: Chapter 1 
Pester 
GEARCRACK Arena 
Bonusspiel

_Alle Spiele sind DRM-frei, sind jedoch noch zusätzlich auf Greenlight vertreten._

The Debut 12 Bundle - Indie Royale

*Groupees Clash Of The World: UK Bundle*

Für *$1*:
Gun Monkeys (Steam)
Master Reboot (Steam & Desura)
Ultratron (Steam & DRM-Free)
Home Sheep Home 2 (Steam & Desura)
Musik und weiterer Bonus sind ebenfalls enthalten

Groupees


----------



## Sanador (17. April 2014)

Bei GOG.com gibt es gerade:

Die "Empire Earth" Reihe ( mit Patch 1.4 läuft nun auch der zweite Teil auf Windows 8 Systemen, hab ich nämlich gerade getestet )
Die Aufbauspiele "Ceasar 3", "Pharaoh" samt Addon und "Zeus" samt Addon ( sehr Empfehlenswert für Anno und SimCity Fans )


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Beat Hazard für 3,49€

Wochenend-Angebote:
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning für 5,99€
Frozen Synapse für 4,59€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos ausprobiert werden)

gog.com
Anomaly Warzone Earth für $2.49
Defender's Quest für $3.74
Pixel Junk Monsters für $1.99
Ethan Meteor Hunter für $3.99
Guacamelee für $5.99
Mr.Bree+ für $3.99


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2014)

Ein neues Humble Weekly Sale Bundle wurde gerade veröffentlicht.


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2014)

mal was anderes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit 26 mga drive-spielen für circa 25 euro.
das ding hat auch einen sd-slot, um weitere spiele "nachzurüsten".
coole sache.
ist offenbar sogar ein offiziell lizenziertes produkt. 

Sega Megadrive Stick Arcade Game + SD Slot + 26 Games Plug and Play your TV 18.42 - Free Delivery


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2014)

*gog.com:*
Heute bei Battle of the Games reduziert:

Beyond Divinity für $1.49
Divinite Divinity für $1.49
Divinity 2 - Developer's Cut für $4.99

Gothic 2 Gold Edition für $3.99
Gothic 3 für $3.99
Gothic 3 Forsaken Gods für $3.99


Außerdem ist an diesem Wochenende dort noch eine EA-Aktion mit Spielen wie Dungeon Keeper, Syndicate Wars, Ultima usw.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Next Car Game (Early Access) für 16,07€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Dort gibt es aktuell Thief für 16,99€ (Master Edition für 18,01€) und noch weitere andere Spiele reduziert

*McGame:*
Das große Oster-Special


----------



## Sanador (19. April 2014)

Green Man Gaming ist mit der Gutscheinänderung wieder zurückgerudert, sprich man braucht keinen "Mindestkauf von 10 Euro" mehr um diese überhaupt nutzen zu können.
Hot Deals | Green Man Gaming | PC Games | Xbox | PS3 | discounts

Achja, es gibt dort gerade mit US-IP GRID 2: Reloaded für umgerechnet 8,40 Euro oder auch Hunted: The Demons Forge für 3,37 Euro zu kaufen. ( über USA zu kaufen geht in Ordnung, da die Firmen niemals dort die Preise erhöhen werden, anders als in Indien zu Beispiel  )
Letzterer Titel ist schon verhältnismäßig alt, aber sehr sehr selten überhaupt im Budgetbereich zu kaufen...das Maximum bei Steam war, so glaube ich zumindest, nur 25% Ermäßigung.


----------



## svd (19. April 2014)

Mmh, "Hunted". Ja, ein wenig generisches Fantasyspiel und wenig abwechslungsreiches oder überraschendes Gameplay.
Aber, es sieht dank Unreal 3 Engine ganz nett aus (bis auf das Wasser) und die Charaktere sind sympathisch.

Kann ein Forenmitglied bestätigen, dass dierMultiplayerpart via Steamworks funkioniert? Ich habe hier noch die GfWD ("Games for Windows Dead") Erstausgabe, die sich ja nicht auf SW portieren lässt. Für 5€ würde ich es, des Coop Parts wegen, aber evtl. sogar nochmal holen. Immer noch günstiger, als zB Kino gehen, hehe.


----------



## Sanador (19. April 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Mmh, "Hunted". Ja, ein wenig generisches Fantasyspiel und wenig abwechslungsreiches oder überraschendes Gameplay.
> Aber, es sieht dank Unreal 3 Engine ganz nett aus (bis auf das Wasser) und die Charaktere sind sympathisch.
> 
> Kann ein Forenmitglied bestätigen, dass dierMultiplayerpart via Steamworks funkioniert? Ich habe hier noch die GfWD ("Games for Windows Dead") Erstausgabe, die sich ja nicht auf SW portieren lässt. Für 5€ würde ich es, des Coop Parts wegen, aber evtl. sogar nochmal holen. Immer noch günstiger, als zB Kino gehen, hehe.


Vom Regen in die Traufe, das Spiel braucht für den Online-Coop GameSpy.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Retro City Rampage für 0,89€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Dort ist heute bei den 7 Days of Deals alles von Ubisoft reduziert


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2014)

*gothic universe edition* (teil 1 bis 3) für 4 euro!

Gothic Universe Edition


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Dawn of Fantasy: Kingdom Wars für 4,75€

Außerdem gibt es wieder jede Menge Angebote der Woche.

*gog.com:*
Far Cry 1 & 2 um 75% reduziert

Und bei Indie-Gala ist ein neues Monday Bundle erschienen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. April 2014)

Ab morgen (oder heute abend ?!) gibt es bei Greenmangaming Rabatte auf Kampf-/Kriegsspiele. Die Ankündigung gibt zumindest Hinweise auf verschiedene Zeitepochen.

Battle Through the Ages

Edit:

Bis morgen Abend die Jahre 1000 - 1800 A.D.

http://www.greenmangaming.com/hot-deals/


----------



## Sanador (22. April 2014)

Neues Angebot bei Bundle Stars:
The Conquest Bundle für 4,39 Euro, darunter Titel wie Call of Juarez, Cossacks/Cassacks 2 und King Arthur 2
Bundle Stars - Home


----------



## McDrake (22. April 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Neues Angebot bei Bundle Stars:
> The Conquest Bundle für 4,39 Euro, darunter Titel wie Call of Juarez, Cossacks/Cassacks 2 und King Arthur 2
> Bundle Stars - Home


Da ist alleine Juarez das Geld wert!


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Portal 2 für 4,99€
Octodad: Dadliest Catch für 9,32€


----------



## Exar-K (23. April 2014)

Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein, aber ist sicher recht nützlich:

Gratis-Ebook 
Grundwissen Mathematik
Ein Vorkurs für Fachhochschule und Universität
http://static.springer.com/sgw/docu.../Grundwissen_Mathematik_Facebook_+Edition.pdf

Bis Mittwoch umsonst als Download.
Die Printvariante des Buchs kostet ~25€.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein, aber ist sicher recht nützlich:
> 
> Gratis-Ebook
> Grundwissen Mathematik
> ...


 Praktisch. Nicht verkehrt, um noch mal alles aufzufrischen, was man während des Abiturs gelernt, danach aber nie wieder gebraucht hat.


----------



## PcJuenger (23. April 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein, aber ist sicher recht nützlich:
> 
> Gratis-Ebook
> Grundwissen Mathematik
> ...



Auch wenn ich es gerade nicht brauchen kann, ist es bestimmt nicht verkehrt, es rumliegen zu haben 
Danke danke dafür


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Praktisch. Nicht verkehrt, um noch mal alles aufzufrischen, was man während des Abiturs gelernt, danach aber nie wieder gebraucht hat.


 
Ahhh 

Wehe ich träum heut Nacht das ich bin wieder 17 bin und mit Integrale vor den Augen herumtanzen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ahhh
> 
> Wehe ich träum heut Nacht das ich bin wieder 17 bin und mit Integrale vor den Augen herumtanzen


 Du hast Angst vor Integralen?! Ich müsste schon mein noch vorhandenes Wissen über Funktionen prüfen.


----------



## Sanador (23. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du hast Angst vor Integralen?! Ich müsste schon mein noch vorhandenes Wissen über Funktionen prüfen.


Also ich wäre froh, mal wieder mit Zahlen rechnen zu können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Also ich wäre froh, mal wieder mit Zahlen rechnen zu können.


 Ich hab noch einen alten Abakus im Keller. Bei Interesse ruhig melden. ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (23. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen alten Abakus im Keller. Bei Interesse ruhig melden. ^^


 
Er meint wohl eher, dass er auf der Uni(?) nur noch mit Beweisen und Buchstaben hantiert, als einfaches rechnen wie man es in der Schule lernt.


----------



## Sanador (23. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Er meint wohl eher, dass er auf der Uni(?) nur noch mit Beweisen und Buchstaben hantiert, als einfaches rechnen wie man es in der Schule lernt.


Jupp, ich hätte lieber wieder einfache Integralrechnung als vektorwertige Prozesse und Kreuzkorrelation.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Skullgirls für 6,99€

Außerdem gibt es aktuell Red Orchestra 2 kostenlos auf Steam

*gog.com*:
Sword of the Stars The Pit reduziert


----------



## ZockerCompanion (23. April 2014)

*Origin:*
Auf viele Spiele gibs Rabatt, läuft aber nicht mehr lange: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/deals/sale/gigabytes-deals

*Greenmangaming:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GetGamesGo:*
Ubisoft Shooter im Angebot: Ubi Shot Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Spellforce 2: Demons of the Past für 9,99€

Wochenend-Angebote:
Rising Storm für 4,49€(Kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos gespielt werden)
Company of Heroes 2 für 11,89€

Außerdem gibt es ein neues Humble Weekly Bundle.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (24. April 2014)

*Greenmangaming:*
Battle through the ages (1800-2014): Hot Deals | Green Man Gaming | PC Games | Xbox | PS3 | Discounts

*GetGamesGo:*
Surgeon Simulator 2013 für 2,50€:  Surgeon Simulator 2013 - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2014)

Kennt jemand den Online-Shop "Steamkeys.de" bzw. hat schon jemand dort gekauft? 

Bin zufällig darauf gestoßen, und ein paar Sachen dort vergleichsmäßig günstig zu haben.

Beispiele:

Batman: Arkham Origins für 10,95€
The Walking Dead: Season 2 für 13,95€
Thief für 14,98€
South Park - Der Stab der Wahrheit für 12,98€

Steam-Gamekeys - Steamkeys


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. April 2014)

Wenn die schon russische Versionen zu Kampfpreisen anbieten...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Wenn die schon russische Versionen zu Kampfpreisen anbieten...


 Ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber bei den von mir genannten Beispielen (South Park zählt jetzt nicht dazu) sind es die normalen EU-Fassungen.

Sicherlich sind da nicht arg viele Schnäppchen, aber in Einzelfällen sind die Preise ziemlich gut, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2014)

der betreiber des shops scheint zusätzlich einen pc-(hardware-) laden zu haben, so viel kann ich dir sagen.
ob das den keyshop jetzt seriöser macht, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2014)

Egal, ich dachte mir ich erwähne die Angebote einfach mal. Über mehrere Key-Quellen-Anagben ist man hier gewiss nicht unglücklich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2014)

Günstige Gamekeys bei Amazon:

Dead Space 3
http://www.amazon.de/Dead-Space-PC-Origin-Code/dp/B00B9ERQXU/ref=zg_bs_1672557031_8

Crysis 3
Crysis 3 [PC Origin Code]: Amazon.de: Games

Mirror's Edge
http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Arts-Mirrors-Edge-Download/dp/B007LTOTKK/ref=zg_bs_1673816031_14

Mass Effect 1
Mass Effect [PC Origin Code]: Amazon.de: Games

Mass Effect 2
http://www.amazon.de/Mass-Effect-2-Origin-Code/dp/B007LTOSTW/ref=zg_bs_1672559031_17


----------



## Larkin (25. April 2014)

im uplay shop gibts heute die batman und einige lego teile stark reduziert

übrigens soweit ich weiß nur im internet explorer zu betrachten...ff und chrome streiken bei der seite bei mir immer.


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2014)

Larkin schrieb:


> übrigens soweit ich weiß nur im internet explorer zu betrachten...ff und chrome streiken bei der seite bei mir immer.


 
hm, die seite funktioniert bei mir eigentlich einwandfrei (ff).


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


groupees bundle.
mindestpreis 1 dollar. 
highlight dürfte wohl *giana sisters* sein.
eigentlich kenn ich daneben aber auch nur noch dsa. 

Groupees


----------



## Larkin (25. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, die seite funktioniert bei mir eigentlich einwandfrei (ff).



möglich das meine firewall da irgendwas blockt. hatte von einigen anderen im netz gelesen, bei denen die seite auch nur im ie ordentlich angezeigt wurde.


----------



## Shorty484 (25. April 2014)

Also ich hab sie auch grade mit FF aufgerufen, funzt ohne Probleme


----------



## Larkin (25. April 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also ich hab sie auch grade mit FF aufgerufen, funzt ohne Probleme


 
ah...hab rausgefunden woran es liegt. ich benutze sowohl in ff als auch bei iron (aka chrome ohne das ganze googlereportzeugs) ein plugin namens disconnect. wenn ich es deaktiviere sieht auch die uplay seite auf einmal ganz leserlich aus. anscheinend haben die da ordentlich trackingzeugs drauf.


----------



## Larkin (25. April 2014)

Bei Gamefly gibts jetzt ein paar Spielepacks mit z.B.:
Civ III complete, Civ iV und Civ V
oder
Mafia II, Spec Ops: The Line, The Darkness II und Duke Nukem Forever

Gamefly Promotions


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. April 2014)

Mal wieder jede Menge Indie-Bundles 

The Libredia Bundle - IndieRoyale

Groupees Build A Microids Adventure Bundle

IndieGala Friday Bundle

The Trading Cards Bundle - Blink Bundle

Auf BundleStars sind zudem einige Spiele von Nordic Games reduziert.


----------



## Sideshowgp (25. April 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Mal wieder jede Menge Indie-Bundles
> 
> The Libredia Bundle - IndieRoyale
> 
> ...


 

Hey Danke für die Links


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Risk of Rain für 3,05€

*gog.com:*
Weekend Promo: Supremacy Special


----------



## ZockerCompanion (25. April 2014)

*GetGamesGo:*
Tomb Raider GotY für 11,99€: Tomb Raider Game Of The Year - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
75% Rabatt auf Anno 2070/1404 und deren Addons/DLC's: Anno Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
75% Rabatt auf Darksider 1+2: Darksiders Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Darksiders II - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Hitman Absolution für 6,24€: Hitman Absolution - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

*Greenmangaming:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (26. April 2014)

*Greenmangaming:*
Battle trough the ages (2014-9999): Hot Deals | Green Man Gaming | PC Games | Xbox | PS3 | discounts

*Steam:*
Sleeping Dogs im Tagesangebot für 3,99€: Save 80% on Sleeping Dogs on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Don't Starve für 4,75 und mit DLC für 6,45€


----------



## Sanador (28. April 2014)

Die neuen Weeklong Deals auf Steam sind da:
Weeklong Deals

Das Battleground Bundle auf Bundle Stars: ( 2D-Taktik vom Feinsten )
Battleground Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
METAL SLUG 3 für 3,49€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
The Chaos Engine für 1,99€
Speedball 2 HD für 2,71€
Montagues Mount für 1,99€
Realms of the Haunting für 4,99€

Neues IndieGala Monday-Bundle mit:

ab $1:
Crystal Picnic (für desura)
The 11th Hour (für steam)

ab $3.49:
Strategic War in Europe (für Steam)
The Cat Lady (für Steam)
Abyss: The Wraiths of Eden (für Steam)
Lume (für Steam)


----------



## Sanador (28. April 2014)

Falls jemand langsam die Übersicht an den Bundle Angeboten verliert, hier ist eine Seite, die alle Aktuellen Deals recht überschaubar illustriert:
IsThereAnyDeal.com


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. April 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Falls jemand langsam die Übersicht an den Bundle Angeboten verliert, hier ist eine Seite, die alle Aktuellen Deals recht überschaubar illustriert:
> IsThereAnyDeal.com


Noch viel besser: Man kann dort eine Wunschliste anlegen (bzw. von Steam importieren), sodass man automatisch benachrichtigt wird, wenn ein bestimmtes Spiel unter eine festgelegte Preisgrenze fällt.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. April 2014)

*PayPal:*
Bis 15. Mai gibt es jede Woche neue Angebote: https://www.paypal.eu/DE/gamingsale/

*GetGames:*
Daikatana im Tagesangebot für 1,49€: Daikatana - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

*Bundle Stars:*
Battleground Bundle: http://www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/battleground-bundle/


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. April 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *PayPal:*
> Bis 15. Mai gibt es jede Woche neue Angebote: https://www.paypal.eu/DE/gamingsale/


 
Seit wann hat denn Paypal einen Shop? Oder geht das alles über Drittanbieter?


----------



## Briareos (29. April 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Die neuen Weeklong Deals auf Steam sind da:
> Weeklong Deals


 OmG, glaubt man den Rezensionen auf Steam sind selbst die 90% Rabatt und somit 1,99€ noch viel zu viel für Day One.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (29. April 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Seit wann hat denn Paypal einen Shop? Oder geht das alles über Drittanbieter?



Das geht über Drittanbieter, welche an dieser Aktion teilnehmen, z.B. Desura, G2A, Team17, Wargaming etc.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (29. April 2014)

*GetGames:*
Battlestations: Midway im Tagesangebot für 1,74€: Battlestations: Midway - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

*Amazon:*
Might and Magic X Legacy (UPlay-Key) für 13,97€: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=487478567&pf_rd_i=1333619031
Might and Magic X Legacy: The Falcon & The Unicorn DLC (UPlay-Key) für 4,97€: Might & Magic X Legacy The Falcon & The Unicorn DLC: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. April 2014)

*Steam:*

Tagesangebot:
CONSORTIUM für 11,39€
Ist zurzeit im Humble Store aber preiswerter zu ergattern. 

Midweek-Madness:
Broken Age für 13,79€
Prison Architect für 8,83€
Outlast für 6,45€

*ShinyLoot: The Patrick Scott Patterson Indie Bundle*

Für *$3.99*:
Dwarf Quest (Desura)
Ring Runner (Steam)
SpaceChem (Steam)
3 Stars of Destiny (Steam)
Survivor Squad (Steam & Desura)
Residue (Desura)

Patrick Scott Patterson Indie Bundle - Action Game | ShinyLoot

*DailyIndieGame BUNDLE 1*

Für *$2.49*:
Little Racers Street (Steam)
CID The Dummy (Steam)
Memories Of A Vagabond (Desura) + Greenlight
Fleet Buster (Desura) + Greenlight
Stonerid (Desura) + Greenlight
Rythm Destruction (Desura) + Greenlight

_Wer hier über dem Durchschnitt zahlt (liegt im Moment bei $2.58 ), erhält einen Extra-Key für jedes Spiel._

DailyIndieGame.com - Daily indie game deal starting at $0.99


----------



## Larkin (30. April 2014)

gamersgate hat nen 24h capcom sale:

Gamersgate capcom

außerdem gibt es dort einen 12h ubisoft flashsale mit titeln wie z.b. splinter cell conviction für 2 Pfund:

Gamersgate Ubisoft flashsale

und Gamefly hat gerade "Adventure Hits" im Angebot: Tomb Raider 10£, L.A. Noire 5.75£, Red Faction Guerilla 3.75£, Max Payne 3 Complete 6.19£, Just Cause 2 2.49£, Deus Ex Human Revolution Directors Cut 5.19£

Gameflymyass 

und nen neues humbleblundle mit comics ist draußen (bin nicht sicher ob das hier richtig aufgehoben ist):

Humble


cheers...und tanzt ordentlich in den mai!


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Eador: Masters of the Broken World für 4,74€

*gog.com:*
Octodad für $8.99

Auf IndieRoyale gibt es neu The Mixer 3 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit für 3,75€
Auch andere Spiele der Reihe sind reduziert.

Wochenend-Aktionen:
Die Star-Wars Spiele sind reduziert
Shadowrun Returns für 5,09€
Activision Publisher Wochenende (Man kann an diesem Wochenende auch Call of Duty Ghosts (MP) kostenlos spielen)

Neues HumbleWeekly Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Activision Publisher Wochenende (Man kann an diesem Wochenende auch Call of Duty Ghosts (MP) kostenlos spielen)


 LOL

CoD ist und bleibt auch dort überteuert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Mai 2014)

Bei Bundlestars neu: The Mumbo Jumbo Bundle

Bei MCGame läuft das Tom Clancy Wochenende


----------



## Denis10 (2. Mai 2014)

auf Steam:      Save 75% on Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines on Steam  für 4,99

empfehlenswert ist, erst den von Fans erstellten Patch zu installieren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2014)

Gog.com vertickt alte Ubisoft-Titel mit Rabatten bis zu 60%.

GOG.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Empire: Total War für 3,49€ und die Empire:Total War Collection für 6,24€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. Mai 2014)

*GetGamesGo:*
GetLoaded (Sega): 2 Spiele für 11€, 4 Spiele für 16€ und 10 Spiele für 28€: Get Loaded

*
GreenManGaming:*
Rockstar Woche mit bis zu 80%: Rockstar Offer
66% Rabatt auf Reverb Games: Reverb Deals
Bis zu 75% Rabatt auf Mastertronic Games: Mastertronic Games


P.S.: Neue Woche mit Gaming-Deals bei PayPal (läuft über Drittanbieter): https://www.paypal.eu/DE/gamingsale/


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Heute sind Return to Castle Wolfenstein und Wolfenstein 3D um 75% reduziert. Leider sieht man das nicht mit einer deutschen IP.

Bei Indie Gala gibt es ein neues Bundle: Tiny Mix Bundle


----------



## golani79 (4. Mai 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Heute sind Return to Castle Wolfenstein und Wolfenstein 3D um 75% reduziert. Leider sieht man das nicht mit einer deutschen IP.


 
Hab die zwar schon, aber rein interessehalber mal nen Blick reingeworfen - hier wird mir die völlig unzensierte Version präsentiert.
Ganz im Gegensatz zum neuen Wolfenstein - da sieht man eigentlich, dass wohl doch der Publisher rumzickt (Steam ermöglicht das halt).

sry 4 OT


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2014)

das 2009er wolfenstein gibts offenbar nicht bei steam.
schade, dass hätte ich doch gerne mal gespielt.


----------



## golani79 (4. Mai 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das 2009er wolfenstein gibts offenbar nicht bei steam.
> schade, dass hätte ich doch gerne mal gespielt.


 
Gab es mal - habens aber rausgenommen.
Kenne den Grund dafür aber nicht - ist als Retail auch recht rar gesät.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Trine 2 Complete Story für 1,69€ und Trine Complete (beide Teile zusammen) für 2,14€

Außerdem sind bei der Activisionaktion heute die Brötchentyp- äh Prototypespiele reduziert: Save 75% on Prototype 2 on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dream (Early-Access-Spiel) für 7,99€

Es gibt zudem auch neue Angebote der Woche.

*gog.com:*
Sin Gold für $3.99

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bei Indiegala gibt es ein neues Monday Bundle

Für $1.99 bekommt man da:

- Collateral (Desura)
- Ignite (Steam)
- Metal Drift (Steam)
- Lococycle (Steam)
- Zero Gear (Steam)
- Race Injection (Steam)


----------



## Bonkic (5. Mai 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Gab es mal - habens aber rausgenommen.
> Kenne den Grund dafür aber nicht - ist als Retail auch recht rar gesät.


 
hm, bekommt man den steam-key noch irgendwo?
(uncut natürlich)
vermutlich ja nicht, oder?

schöne neue welt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2014)

Bei g2play kann man *The Banna Saga* für 9,99€ bekommen.

The Banner Saga EU Steam Key - The Banner Saga

Da muss ich doch glatt zugreifen.


----------



## golani79 (5. Mai 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, bekommt man den steam-key noch irgendwo?
> (uncut natürlich)
> vermutlich ja nicht, oder?
> 
> schöne neue welt...


 
Denke nicht, dass man noch nen Steamkey dafür bekommt - kann das aber nicht 100%ig beantworten.


----------



## Larkin (6. Mai 2014)

blizzard bietet die drei Spieleklassiker Blackthorne, The Lost Vikings und Rock N' Roll Racing kostenlos zum DL an...

blizzard classics


----------



## Larkin (6. Mai 2014)

bei gamersgate.com gibt es gerade outlast für 4,75€

Outlast

gerade festgestellt, dass die keine keys mehr haben...man kann das game jetzt wohl kaufen und muss dann drauf warten bis die neue keys kriegen und die einem zusenden.


----------



## Denis10 (6. Mai 2014)

> Due to high demand we are currently out of serial keys for Outlast.


Leider im moment nicht verfügbar.

_Glück gehabt, bei Bobs Link war es ein Cent günstiger _


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Mai 2014)

Humble Bundle goes Steam Sale 

Vom 6. - 21. Mai gibts dort viele reduzierte Spiele, sowie steamtypische "Flashsales", die nur für wenige Stunden aktiv sind.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (6. Mai 2014)

*Steam:*
Spacebase DF-9 im Tagesangebot für 13,79€: Save 40% on Spacebase DF-9 on Steam
Midweek Madness
Outlast für 6,45€: Save 66% on Outlast on Steam
Kerbal Space Program für 14,99€: Save 40% on Kerbal Space Program on Steam

*GetGamesGo:*
Surpreme Commander 2 im Tagesangebot für 3,74€: Supreme Commander 2 - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

*GreenManGaming:*
Bis zu 66% Rabatt auf Deponia Titel: deponia | Search Results | Green Man Gaming


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2014)

Im Humble Bundle Store ist eine Frühlingsaktion gestartet: https://www.humblebundle.com/store

Aktuell u.a. mit Batman Arkham Origins für 7,49€, Outlast 4,74€, South Park 26,66€, Shadowrun Returns 3,99€ und weiteren Angeboten.

Edit: Oh, wie ich sehe, hat Bob das ja schon gepostet. Nicht gesehen. Tschuldigung


----------



## svd (6. Mai 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Trine 2 Complete Story für 1,69€ und Trine Complete (beide Teile zusammen) für 2,14€
> [...]


 
Ach ja, falls jemand einen "Trine Complete" Key über hat und diesen gegen "Trine 2 Complete" eintauschen möchte, kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Mai 2014)

Gestern wurde ja die The Whispered World Special Edition auf Steam veröffentlicht. Wer die normale Version auf Steam schon hat, der bekommt sie kostenlos. Ist einfach ein weiterer, neuer Eintrag in der Spielebibliothek. 

Bei der gog.com Version scheint es ähnlich zu sein.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (7. Mai 2014)

*Steam:*
NBA 2K14 im Tagesangebot für 7,49€: Save 75% on NBA 2K14 on Steam

*GetGamesGo:*
Dungeon Siege 3 im Tagesangebot für 3,74€: Dungeon Siege III - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2014)

Neu bei Bundlestars: The Intense Bundle:

Für 3,49€ bekommt man da:

- Rescue: Everyday Heroes: US Edition
- Gray Matter
- Infinite Space III: Sea of Stars
- Gomo
- Quest Run
- Adventure Park
- CT Special Forces: Fire for Effect
- Fortix 2
- Hotel Collector's Edition
- Zooloretto


----------



## Larkin (8. Mai 2014)

Saints Row IV für 9,99€ bis 23:00


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Super Meat Boy für 2,79€

Wochenendaktion:
Dragon Age: Ultimate Edition für 4,99€
Bioshock Infinite für 9,89€ und Bioshock Triple Pack für 14,99€

*gog.com:*
Outlast für $6,79

*Und es gibt 2 neue Bundle:*
The Humble Weekly Bundle: Night Dive Studios
The Royale with Cheese Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Mai 2014)

Auf's Haus wird wohl nun zu einer regelmäßigen Aktion.

Plants vs. Zombies kann man zurzeit bei Origin gratis abstauben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Auf's Haus wird wohl nun zu einer regelmäßigen Aktion.
> 
> Plants vs. Zombies kann man zurzeit bei Origin gratis abstauben.


 Gleich mal einverleibt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Darksiders II für 7,49€ und Darksider Franchise Pack für 13,74€
*
gog.com:*
Indie Mixer up to 85% off

*Neues Bundle:*
Indie Gala - Greenlight Bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (9. Mai 2014)

*GreenManGaming:*
Gutschein auf diese Spiele anwendbar: Alfs Birthday Wish List



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
GetGamesGo:*
Bis zu 75% auf Batman Spiele: Batman Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Quantum Conundrum im Tagesangebot für 2,24€: Quantum Conundrum - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## svd (10. Mai 2014)

Wer sich jetzt eine Alfa Romeo Giulietta kauft, bekommt eine handgenähte Sporttasche, Fahrerhandschuhe und einen Schlüsselanhänger dazu. Aus echtem Leder, made in Italy. Na, wenn das man kein Kaufanreiz ist.

Ach ja, nur zur Erinnerung, "To the Moon" kostet momentan umgerechnet 1,75€. 
Wer zB "Lufia 2" nicht kennt und der Meinung ist, Emotionen in Videospielen könne nur durch halbstündige motiongecapturete Uncanny Valley Videos transportiert werden, darf gern reinschauen.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (10. Mai 2014)

*Steam:*
Doom 3 BFG Edition im Tagesdeal für 7,49€: Save 75% on Doom 3: BFG Edition on Steam

*GetGamesGo:*
Bis zu 75% Rabatt auf Thief Spiele: Thief Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Mai 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Assassin's Creed Liberation HD für 13,39€


----------



## Larkin (12. Mai 2014)

Gamersgate hat mal wieder eine ubisoft woche ausgerufen:

Assassin's Creed und Co.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Orcs Must Die 2 für 3,74€, Orcs Must Die 2 - Complete Pack für 5,74€, Orcs Must Die - Franchise Pack für 7,49€

Außerdem gibt es wieder neue Angebote der Woche.

*gog.com:*
Dort ist jetzt auch eine Frühlingsaktion gestartet. Die Exemplare sind aber immer begrenzt und sobald eines verkauft ist, beginnt die Aktion des nächsten Spiels.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Mai 2014)

Neues Indie Gala Montags-Bundle für $1.49.

Enthält:
Containment: The Zombie Puzzler (Steam)
Savant - Ascent (Steam)
Final Rush (Steam)
Making History II: The War of the World (Steam)
The Fall Of Gods (Desura)
MacGuffin's Curse (Steam)
Ocean City Racing (Desura, Greenlight)


----------



## McDrake (12. Mai 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *gog.com:*
> Dort ist jetzt auch eine Frühlingsaktion gestartet. Die Exemplare sind aber immer begrenzt und sobald eines verkauft ist, beginnt die Aktion des nächsten Spiels.


Argh... wieder dieses Bingo-Feeling.
Und kommt was wirklich tolles, ist der Titel in 0.005 Sekunden weg.
Aber ich Depp versuchs trotzdem immer wieder


----------



## golani79 (13. Mai 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Argh... wieder dieses Bingo-Feeling.
> Und kommt was wirklich tolles, ist der Titel in 0.005 Sekunden weg.
> Aber ich Depp versuchs trotzdem immer wieder


 
Da finde ich es gut, dass ich die meisten Titel die mich interessieren, eh schon gekauft habe - da habe ich keinen Stress mit den Blitzdeals.

Liegen eh zu 90% noch ungespielt rum  (zumindest seit Neukauf und wenn man davon absieht, dass ich doch ziemlich viele von den Titeln früher schon gespielt habe)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Mai 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Binding of Isaac für 0.99€

Mittwochswahnsinn:
Desktop Dungeons für 6.99€
Spec Ops: The Line für 4.99€

Neue Angebote im Humble Store. Age of Empires für 3.99€ 

Turbo Bundle auf Bundlestars für 2.59€


----------



## Larkin (13. Mai 2014)

bei Greenmangaming.com gibt es Spec Ops: The Line für nen € weniger.

Spec Ops: The Line 3,99

...was mich an der AoE II HD Version stört, dass der Lan modus einfach gekillt wurde...dass ist immerhin das geilste am Original gewesen...(sorry für OT)


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesangebot:
> The Binding of Isaac für 0.99€


 
Das Spiel ist einfach genial. Sehr minimalistisch gemacht, aber mit einer großen Suchtwirkung. Da die Räume zufallsgeneriert sind, kann man das auch immer wieder spielen. Falls es sich jemand holen möchte, am Besten gleich noch den DLC Wrath of the Lamb mitnehmen. Der erweitert das Spiel nochmal.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Mai 2014)

Wer das Humble Deep Silver Bundle verpasst haben sollte, kann es sich nun holen. Humble Bundle wird wohl 14 Tage lang ihre abgelaufenen Bundles wiederholen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2014)

Neues HumbleBundle-Angebot:

https://www.humblebundle.com/

Saints Row 2 und 3, Risen 2, Sacred 2 (Gold-Edition)

ab $6,14 gibt es noch Dead Island, Saints Row 3 Full DLC Pack, Metro 2033, Risen 1 und Sacred Citadel

und ab 9 Dollar gibt es noch Dead Island: Riptide dazu.

Nettes Pack, zu schade dass die Dead Island-Spiele bei uns wohl nicht laufen werden (oder irre ich mich in dem Falle?!)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Mai 2014)

Doppelt hält besser 

Die Dead Island Spiele werden laufen, beim letzten Mal haben die ohne Probleme funktioniert zu aktivieren, auch ohne VPN.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Doppelt hält besser


Upps. Da hatten fast zeitgleich zwei Doofe den gleichen Gedanken. ^^


TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Die Dead Island Spiele werden laufen, beim letzten Mal haben die ohne Probleme funktioniert zu aktivieren, auch ohne VPN.


 Echt jetzt?! 

Also in dem Falle müsste ich sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Mai 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?!
> 
> Also in dem Falle müsste ich sofort zuschlagen.


 
Ich kann es dir nicht hundertprozentig sagen, aber als das Bundle letztes Jahr rauskam, konnten die Dead Island Spiele problemlos aktiviert werden. Daher denke ich wird das jetzt auch nicht anders sein, zumal Saints Row The Third auch ungeschnitten sein müsste.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ich kann es dir nicht hundertprozentig sagen, aber als das Bundle letztes Jahr rauskam, konnten die Dead Island Spiele problemlos aktiviert werden. Daher denke ich wird das jetzt auch nicht anders sein, zumal Saints Row The Third auch ungeschnitten sein müsste.


 Ach was solls, dann werd ich mal die 9 Dollar riskieren bzw. investieren. Sind ja gerade mal 6,57€ nach heutigem Kurs.

Edit: Ich denke ich lasse DI: Riptide aus, der hat in den meisten Tests eher schlecht abgeschnitten. Aber knapp 6 Dollar für den Rest? Make it so. 

Edit 2:
Dead Island wurde in meine Steam-Bibliothek aufgenommen. Supi.


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig mitbekommen, ob "StarControl" Teil des laufenden GOG Sales gewesen ist?
(Naja, kostet zwar eh nur 4€, aber trotzdem. )


----------



## lolxd999 (14. Mai 2014)

Hab ich eigentlich irgendwas verpasst, oder sind die Spiele tatsächlich nicht mehr einzeln einlösbar ?
So kann ich die, die ich schon hab, gar nicht verschenken.


----------



## golani79 (14. Mai 2014)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> Hab ich eigentlich irgendwas verpasst, oder sind die Spiele tatsächlich nicht mehr einzeln einlösbar ?
> So kann ich die, die ich schon hab, gar nicht verschenken.


 
Kommt immer aufs Bundle drauf an - es gibt welche, bei denen versch. Titel zusammengefasst sind und welche, bei denen die einzelnen Titel getrennt voneinander einlösbar sind.


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist einfach genial. Sehr minimalistisch gemacht, aber mit einer großen Suchtwirkung. Da die Räume zufallsgeneriert sind, kann man das auch immer wieder spielen. Falls es sich jemand holen möchte, am Besten gleich noch den DLC Wrath of the Lamb mitnehmen. Der erweitert das Spiel nochmal.


Ich hab jetzt wirklich blind zugeschlagen nach Deiner Empfehlung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Mai 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt wirklich blind zugeschlagen nach Deiner Empfehlung.


 
Dann wünsch' ich dir ganz viel Spaß damit


----------



## ZockerCompanion (14. Mai 2014)

*Steam:*
Völgarr the Viking im Tagesangebot für 4,07€: Save 66% on Volgarr the Viking on Steam

*GetGamesGo:*
Footballmanager 2014 im Tagesangebot für 16,99€: Football Manager 2014 PC/Mac/Linux - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

*GreenManGaming:*
Spec Ops: The Line im 48H Deal für 3,99€: Spec Ops: The Line | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
Aldorlea Spiele mit 70%: aldorlea 2014 | Search Results | Green Man Gaming



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Mai 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt wirklich blind zugeschlagen nach Deiner Empfehlung.


 
Ich hab mit dem Spiel 75h verbracht. Kann man gut mal zwischendurch zocken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2014)

*Assassins Creed  - Liberation HD* gibt es bei g2play für 6,99€.

Assassin’s Creed Liberation HD Uplay Key - Assassin’s Creed


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Small World 2 für 6,99€

Wochenend-Aktionen:
The Stanley Parable für 5,99€

Dazu gibt es neue Bundles:
The Debut 13 Bundle
The Wild Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2014)

Das neue Daily Humble Bundle beschränkt sich heute ausschließlich auf* The Banner Saga.*

https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Larkin (15. Mai 2014)

bei steam gibts grad arma: cold war für umme...

ARMA: Cold War


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2014)

Larkin schrieb:


> bei steam gibts grad arma: cold war für umme...
> 
> ARMA: Cold War


 
Das ist übrigens das alte Operation Flashpoint + dem Addon Resistance, was heute wegen der Namensrechte (die bei Codemasters liegen) unter diesem Namen verkauft/angeboten wird.
Also ein echter Klassiker. Wer es noch nicht hat, der sollte das unbedingt mitnehmen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Mai 2014)

*Games Rage : TopWare Classics!*

Für *$1*:
Earth 2160
Knight Shift
X-Blades
ChickenShoot 

Für *$1.75*:
Two Worlds II
Two Worlds Epic Edition 
sowie weitere Spiele zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt

_Alle Spiele sind DRM-frei, man erhält aber auch Steam-Keys_

https://gamesrage.org/


*Groupees: Clash of the World USA*

Für *$1*:
Retro/Grade (Steam, DRM-Free)
BANZAI PECAN: Last Hope for the Young Century (Desura, DRM-Free)
Famaze (Steam, DRM-Free)
Eschalon: Book I (Steam, DRM-Free)
sowie Musik und weitere Boni

Groupees

*The Humble Platforming Weekly Bundle*

Für *$1*:
Shank 2
BIT.TRIP RUNNER
Blocks That Matter

Für mehr als *$6*:
BIT.TRIP Presents… Runner2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien
Megabyte Punch
Fly’n

Für mehr als *$10*:
Mark of the Ninja: Special Edition
King Arthur’s Gold

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Deus Ex - Human Revolution Director's Cut für 4,99€

weitere Wochenendaktion:
Bis zu 80% Rabatt auf Bohemia Interactive Titel. Dazu gibt es wie gestern hier schon angesprochen ArmA Cold War Assault komplett kostenlos und ArmA 3 kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos angespielt werden

gog.com:
Neue Wochenendaktion


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2014)

Bei der Frühlingsaktion im Humble Store gibt es gerade ein paar sehr interessante Angebote:
Age of Empires 3 Complete für 2,99€, Splinter Cell Blacklist für 9,99€, Amnesia: A Machine Pigs für 4,99€, Tomb Raider Goty für 7,49€ usw.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Mai 2014)

*Blink Bundle: The Embiggened Bundle*

Für *$1.99*:
SOL: Exodus
1000 Amps
Escape Goat
Bonusspiel

Für *$4.99*:
Supreme Ruler: Cold War
Steam Bandits: Outpost (Explorer's Equipment Pack)
Demolition Inc.
Overcast - Walden and the Werewolf
Space Giraffe
2 Bonusspiele

Blink Bundle - The Embiggened Bundle 

*Indie Gala: Friday Special Bundle*

Für *$1* _(noch die nächsten 6h, danach steigt der Preis)_:
Level 22 (Steam)
Kingdom Elemental (Steam)
Slip (Steam)
Sweezy Gunner (Steam)
Clickr (Steam)
Evy: Magic Spheres (Desura, Greenlight)
Tr-Zero (Desura)

https://www.indiegala.com/


Außerdem vergibt GreenManGaming *RushBros.* für umsonst, einziger Hacken, man muss sein Steamprofil mit Playfire verlinken.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (17. Mai 2014)

*GetGamesGo:*
Injustice: Gods Among Us: Ultimate Edition für 11,99€: Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Far Cry Franchise mit 75% Rabatt: Far Cry Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

*GreenManGaming:*
Bis zu 25% auf Fruitbat Factory Spiele: fruitbat factory | Search Results | Green Man Gaming
Focus on Indie mit 25% Rabatt-Code: Indie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und den üblichen Gutschein gibt es natürlich auch: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Magicka für 2,49€ (Four Pack und Collection sind auch reduziert)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2014)

So, da Origin bei mir wieder seinen Shop mit deutschen Texten präsentiert (nicht wie neulich bei mir in russischer Sprache ), sind mir zwei günstige Sachen aufgefallen:

*Crysis 3* und *Dead Space *3 für je 5,99€

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/crysis-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/dead-space-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Race the Sun für 3,05€

Neue Angebote der Woche und 33% auf Wargame: Red Dragon (für 26,79€)

*HumbleStore:*
Dort sind auch wieder ein ganze Menge Titel reduziert: https://www.humblebundle.com/store
*
IndieGala:*
Neues "Every Monday Bundle"


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Mai 2014)

*PayWuW: Six Pack Bundle*

Für *$1*:
Incoming Forces
CT Special Forces
Soulbringer
Super Killer Hornet Resurrection

Für mehr als *$3.99*:
Desert Gunner
Guilty Gear Isuka 

https://www.paywuw.com/

*DailyIndieGame: Super Bundle 2*

Für *$1.49*:
Super Panda Adventures
Orborun
SBX: Invasion
Plazma Being
SickBrick
Great Permutator
In Between
Wisps: The Redeeming 

_Alle Spiele sind im Moment nur auf Desura verfügbar, sollten diese aber auf Steam grünes Licht erhalten, bekommt man für jedes auch einen seperaten Steamkey. Wer zusätzlich über den Durchschnitt (liegt im Moment bei $1.62) zahlt, erhält für jedes Spiel einen extra Aktivierungsschlüssel._

DIG Super Bundle 2 - 8 games at $1.49


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Agarest: Generations of War für 5,09€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
The Banner Saga für 13,79€
X-Rebirth für 24,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Mai 2014)

Groupees: The Horror Bundle

Für *$1*:
Age of Fear: The Undead King (Desura, Greenlight)
Litil Divil (Steam)
Grimind (Steam)
iBomber Attack (Steam)

Für *$3*:
Lucius (Steam)
Age of Fear 2: The Chaos Lord (Desura, Greenlight) 

Sim Masters Bundle - Bundlestars

Für *2.59€*:
Construction Machines 2014
Demolition Master 3D
Recovery Search and Rescue Simulation
Mining and Tunneling Simulator
Bridge Constructor
Eurofighter Typhoon
Xpand Rally


----------



## Larkin (23. Mai 2014)

Afterfall insanity for free...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Mai 2014)

*Indie Gala Every Monday Bundle!* [SIZE=-4](Mit dem grandiosen Day One Garry's Incident)[/SIZE] 

Für *$1,49 *(für die ersten 24h):
Circuits
T.E.C 3001
Day One Garry's Incident
Volt
Blue Rose (On Greenlight)
Alchemy Mysteries: Prague Legends (On Greenlight) 

https://www.indiegala.com/


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Kenshi (Early-Access) für 8,99€

Und es gibt neue Angebote der Woche.
*
gog.com:*
Psychonauts für $3.99

*Indiegala:*
Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Mai 2014)

*Indie Gala - Blood Knights Bundle*

Für *$1*:
Little Trus Man (Desura)
Oniken
Syberia II
Zeno Clash 2

Für *$3,89*:
Jets'n'Guns Gold
Blood Knights
A New Reckoning (Early Access)
Rock of Ages
M.U.D. TV 
+Bonus

https://www.indiegala.com/?rddt

*Bundle Stars Reboot 4.0*

Für die ersten 48h alles für *1.79€*:
Tropico Trilogy
Hard Reset Extended Edition
Combat Wings: Battle of Britain
Inquisitor Deluxe Edition
Zeno Clash 2
The First Templar

Reboot Bundle 4.0

*Humble Bundle PC and Android 10*

Für *$1*:
Symphony
Draw a Stickman: EPIC
Galcon Legends + Galcon Fusion

Für aktuell *$4,78*:
Skulls of the Shogun
METAL SLUG 3
Fieldrunners 2
Breach & Clear
+Bonus

https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Bastion für 2,24€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Painkiller Hell & Damnation 3,99€
Audiosurf 2 (Early Access) für 8,39€
XCom Enemy Unknown für 9,99€ und Complete für 14,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Mai 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:[/U]
> Painkiller Hell & Damnation 3,99€
> Audiosurf 2 (Early Access) für 8,39€
> XCom Enemy Unknown für 9,99€ und Complete für 14,99€


 
Die Mittwochsangebote, werden auch immer mehr, wie kommt denn XCOM nun in die Liste. 
Das war doch vorhin noch nicht im Angebot.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Die Mittwochsangebote, werden auch immer mehr, wie kommt denn XCOM nun in die Liste.
> Das war doch vorhin noch nicht im Angebot.


 
Manchmal kommen anscheinend noch später Angebote dazu. Am Anfang war das nämlich nicht da. Ich habs dann bemerkt, als ich mich wieder in Steam eingeloggt hab, da kam ein Fenster in dem stand, dass XCom reduziert ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs für 5,60€

*gog.com:*
Stacking für $5.99

*McGame:*
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger für 6,49€
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 für 19,99€
Call of Duty: Ghosts für 24,99€

*Green Man Gaming
*Duck Tales Remastered für 4,75€
Magicka Collection für 4,99€

*Neue Bundles:*
The Game Factory Bundle
The Turing Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2014)

Battlefield 3 gibts grad kostenlos auf Origin.


----------



## svd (29. Mai 2014)

Oh, cool, dass ich es mir vor ca. zwei Wochen geholt habe. Hehe. Echt schlechtes Timing.


----------



## Lukecheater (29. Mai 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 gibts grad kostenlos auf Origin.


 
Eigentlich ein mieserables Zeichen sowas, da es doch irgendwo zeigen soll, dass das Hauptspiel umsonst rausgeschleudert wird und man für das lohnende Spielerlebnis einen Premium-Account kaufen soll... Ich weiß warum ich den Premium-Dreck damals nicht unterstützt hab.


----------



## Onlinestate (29. Mai 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich weiß warum ich den Premium-Dreck damals nicht unterstützt hab.


War bei mir genauso. Also hatte mit dem Spiel schon Spaß, aber als das mit dem Premium Account losging, da wurde es mir dann zu blöd. Sowas erwarte ich kostenlose Extras. Bzw wenn dann alle Premium Pakete für zusammen 10 Euro. Und deshalb habe ich bisher BF4 gemieden und habe so wie es aussieht auch nichts verpasst.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Mai 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein mieserables Zeichen sowas, da es doch irgendwo zeigen soll, dass das Hauptspiel umsonst rausgeschleudert wird und man für das *lohnende Spielerlebnis einen Premium-Account* kaufen soll... Ich weiß warum ich den Premium-Dreck damals nicht unterstützt hab.


 
Warum?

Die besten Maps sind die ausm Haupspiel:
- Caspian Border & Firestorm im Conquest
- Noshar Canals & Firestorm im TDM
- Seine Crossing & Damavand Peak im Rush

Auch wenn es in den DLCs geniale Maps gibt - für vollen Spielspaß braucht man kein Premium.

*PS*:
Hab vor ner Woche beim MM jeden DLC zwischen 99 Cent und 1,99 € in der Grabbelkiste liegen gesehen 

*PS2*:
Ich hab mir alle BF3-DLCs damals einzeln gekauft - eben weil ich kein Premium haben wollte.
Und BF3 war jeden Cent huntermal wert.
Weit über 500h bis jetzt gespielt.
Selbst bei über 100€ Kosten (incl DLCs) ist das ein phantastisches P/L-Verhältnis


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. Mai 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Die besten Maps sind die ausm Haupspiel:


 
Ich glaub, ich bin nicht der einzige, der das anders sieht. 

Ich fand die Maps aus Back to Karkand und Armored Kill besser als die aus dem Hauptspiel. Aftermath habe ich zwar nicht, soll laut vieler Spieler aber das beste Mappack sein. 

Die werden inzwischen ja auch immer wieder reduziert angeboten. Lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall wegen den Maps. Man muss ja auch nicht dringend Premium kaufen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Oh, cool, dass ich es mir vor ca. zwei Wochen geholt habe. Hehe. Echt schlechtes Timing.


Zu meinem Glück kaufe ich mir solche Titel generell nie. Aber für lau ist das immer gut. 

Irgendwie lustig: Mittlerweile habe ich 6 Origin-Titel, davon aber nur drei gekauft. Tendenz steigend - bei den Gratis-Spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Scribblenauts Unmasked für 4,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Europa Universalis IV für 9,99€
Payday 2 (kann kostenlos angetestet werden an diesem Wochenende) für 9,33€
RPG Maker VX Ace (Ebenfalls am Wochenende gratis / gibts unten auch im Humble Bundle) für 15€

*gog.com:*
Sim City 4 Deluxe Edition für $4.99

Neues Humblebundle: Humble Weekly Bundle RPG Maker

Neues bei Bundlestars: Vendetta Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
State of Decay für 9,49€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Three Dollar Treasures
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Europa Universalis IV + DLCs reduziert
Resident Evil 6 für 10,19€
Lead and Gold für 2,49€

*Indie Gala:*
Encore Bundle


----------



## LowriderRoxx (31. Mai 2014)

Nuuvem hat für die nächsten drei Tage eine XCOM-Promo am Laufen:

Complete Edition für 16,34€
Standard Edition für 11,44€
Enemy Within für 11,44€
Slingshot für 1,63€
Elite Soldier Pack für 1,63€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2014)

Neue Game-Key-Angebote bei Amazon:

*Hitman - Blood Money* für 3,97€

Hitman: Blood Money [PC Steam Code]: Amazon.de: Games

*Hitman - Absolution* für 7,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=499216047&pf_rd_i=1333619031

*Hitman - Codename 47* für 2,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=499216047&pf_rd_i=1333619031

*Hitman 2 - Silent Assassin* für 2,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=499216047&pf_rd_i=1333619031
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=499216047&pf_rd_i=1333619031


----------



## Larkin (2. Juni 2014)

Bei Gamersgate gibt es gerade Shadowrun Returns + !Berlin Erweiterung! Dragonfall im Angebot. Für rgp- Fans und Leute die eine Verbindung zu Berlin haben ein klares Muss. 

Shadowrun Returns 4,95€

Shadowrun Returns Deluxe 7,59€

Shadowrun Returns: Dragonfall 9,37€


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Mafia 2 für 7,49€

Außerdem gibt es einige neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com*
Das Schwarze Auge Nordlandtrilogie reduziert

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## Batze (3. Juni 2014)

*Origin:*

COMMAND & CONQUER 3 TIBERIUM WARS für 1,49€ 

COMMAND & CONQUER™ 4 TIBERIAN TWILIGHT für 2,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2014)

Bei Origin:

*Mirrors Edge* für 1,49€

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/mirrors-edge/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition

*Dead Space 3* für 2,99€

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/dead-space-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Torchlight 2 für 6,45€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Injustice Gods Among Us (für 6,49€) und die Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition sind reduziert
Crusader Kings II für 13,33€ und die Collection für 26,66€
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Full Burst für 19,99€


----------



## Larkin (4. Juni 2014)

Sniper Elite V2 kostenlos auf steam


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. Juni 2014)

*Bundle Stars Delirium Bundle*

Für *2.99€* (nur die ersten 48 h):
Scourge: Outbreak - Ambrosia Bundle
Party of Sin
Huntsman: The Orphanage
Miner Wars Arena Special Edition
Survivor Squad
Garshasp: The Monster Slayer
Jack Lumber
Little Racers STREET
Not The Robots
Sacraboar
Cube & Star: An Arbitrary Love
Blue Toad Murder Files

Delirium Bundle

*Indie Royale: The Phoenix Bundle*

Für mehr als *2.57€*:
Cognition Episode 4: The Cain Killer
Cognition Episode 3: The Oracle
The Cat Lady
Lost Civilization
Face Noir
Reperfection - Volume 1 (Greenlight)

_Alle Spiele sind DRM-frei, sowie auf Steam und Desura verfügbar._

The Phoenix Bundle - Indie Royale

*Bundle Bandit's Massive Muscle Bundle*

Für *2$*:
CreaVures (Steam)
Kingdom Elemental (Steam)
Viking Brothers (Steam)
Dark Shadows (Steam, Desura)
Circuits (Steam)
Postal (Steam)
In Vivo (Desura)
Chromacore (Steam)

http://www.bundlebandits.com/bundle?bid=59


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Spore für 3,74€ und Complete Pack für 6,49€

Hat das eigentlich immer noch den komischen Kopierschutz vom Anfang oder mittlerweile nicht mehr?

*gog.com:*
Spiele der ArmA Reihe um 80% reduziert (ArmA 3 nicht dabei)


----------



## Briareos (5. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hat das eigentlich immer noch den komischen Kopierschutz vom Anfang oder mittlerweile nicht mehr?


Also bei Steam steht dazu nur:

INTERNET CONNECTION, ONLINE AUTHENTIFIKATION, LIZENZBESTIMMUNGEN (END  USER LICENSE AGREEMENT REQUIRED) ZUM SPIELEN VORAUSGESETZT.

Ich tippe also mal, dass das immer noc so ist wie zu Release, also dass du deine Kopie einmalig nach der Installation online authentifizieren musst. Allerdings steht da kein Hinweis, ob zur Authentifizierung ein Origin-Account benötigt wird, aber ich gehe mal schwer davon aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Trials Fusion für 14,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Magic 2014 - Duels of the Planeswalkers für 2,49€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos angespielt werden)
Stardock Wochenende - Titel bis zu 75% reduziert

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Weekly Bundle: German Edition


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2014)

Die Heftvollversionen der Spielemagazine im Juni:

*PC Games 06/2014:*
Die Siedler - Aufbruch der Kulturen
*
Gamestar 06/2014:*
Tomb Raider: Anniversary

*Computer Bild Spiele 07/2014 (Gold Edition)*:
Dungeon Siege 3 (Steam-Account benötigt)
Rayman Origins
Admiral Nemo
Red Faction Armageddon (Ab 18 Downloadspiel mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung und Steam-Account)

In der Ausgabe darauf als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon und Call of Juarez Gunslinger


----------



## Larkin (6. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Heftvollversionen der Spielemagazine im Juni:
> 
> *PC Games 06/2014:*
> Die Siedler - Aufbruch der Kulturen
> ...



Ich hab schon ewig keine Hefte mehr gekauft. Sind die enthaltenen Spiele normalerweise auf Steam, Uplay oder Origin aktivierbar?


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2014)

Larkin schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ewig keine Hefte mehr gekauft. Sind die enthaltenen Spiele normalerweise auf Steam, Uplay oder Origin aktivierbar?



Manche ja, manche nein. Wenn das geht, dann schreib ich das aber auch meist dazu  Bei Red Faction Armageddon hatte ich aber noch was vergessen, da braucht man neben dem E-Postbrief auch noch Steam. Das füg ich noch hinzu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Hotline Miami für 1,49€
*
gog.com:*
Eador Masters of the Broken World um 33% reduziert
Wochenendaktion: June Jamboree


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2014)

Larkin schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ewig keine Hefte mehr gekauft. Sind die enthaltenen Spiele normalerweise auf Steam, Uplay oder Origin aktivierbar?



Ich hole mir die CBS immer mal, wenn für mich interessante Games kommen. So kam ich z.B. vorigen Monat an Lara Croft Guardian of Light für Steam und Prince of Persia Vergessene Zeit für Uplay. Einige Games sind auch DRM-Frei. Die neueren aber meist an Steam oder Uplay und Co. gebunden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAA!!! for the Awesome (das Spiel heißt wirklich so) für 2,49€


----------



## Larkin (9. Juni 2014)

Greenmangaming.com sale

z.B.:

Spec Ops: The Line 3,39€

XCOM Collection 16,31€

2K Essential Collection mit Borderlands 2, XCOM Enemy Unknown, Civilization V, BioShock Infinite 19,79€

The Darkness II 5,09€


----------



## Kreon (9. Juni 2014)

Larkin schrieb:


> Greenmangaming.com sale




Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Habe gerade zum ersten Mal dort etwas bestellt. Wenn man mit Paypal bezhalen möchte, muss man sich bei GMG mit seiner Paypaladresse registrieren. Könnte vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant sein.


----------



## Larkin (9. Juni 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Habe gerade zum ersten Mal dort etwas bestellt. Wenn man mit Paypal bezhalen möchte, muss man sich bei GMG mit seiner Paypaladresse registrieren. Könnte vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant sein.



Das verwundert mich ein wenig. Ich habe schon früher dort bestellt und bin mit einer anderen Mailadresse registriert. Damals habe ich mit Kreditkarte bezahlt. Als ich gerade zum Checkout gegangen bin, konnte ich ohne Probleme mit Paypal zahlen. Mag sein, dass das nur aufgrund der früheren reibungslosen Transaktion möglich war...


----------



## golani79 (9. Juni 2014)

Bin auch schon länger bei gmg registriert und kann problemlos zw. Paypal oder anderen Zahlungsmöglichkeiten wählen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Juni 2014)

*Indie Gala: Every Monday Bundle*

Für *$1,49* :
Tree Simulator 2013: Treeloaded (Desura)
Captain Morgane and the Golden Turtle
Interplanetary (Early Access)
Montas (Early Access)
They Breathe
Sentinel 

The Indie Gala

*Bundle Stars Resurrection Bundle*

Für *2.19€*:
Gun Metal
Grimind
Hostile Waters: Antaeus Rising
Humanity Asset
Nosferatu: Wrath of Malachi (Includes Steam Trading Cards)
Realms of the Haunting
Soulbringer
Ampu-Tea (Includes Steam Trading Cards)
Chompy Chompy Chomp (Includes Steam Trading Cards)
Cobi Treasure Deluxe
Marine Sharpshooter II: Jungle Warfare
Desert Thunder
Manhunter
RADical ROACH Deluxe Edition

Resurrection Bundle

*Humble Bundle E3 Digital Ticket*
*
Zahle was du willst! *

Spiele (Steam):
Anomaly 2
Civilization III
MX vs ATV Reflex
Mortal Kombat Arcade Kollection _(erhält man nur, wenn man über den Durchschnitt bezahlt, liegt bei *$2,14*)_

DLC (Steam):
Magicka: Wizard Wars E3 Robe
PAYDAY 2 Orc and Crossbreed Masks
Company of Heroes 2: German Commander - Storm Doctrine
Company of Heroes 2: German Skin - Four Color Disruptive Pattern
Company of Heroes 2: Soviet Commander - Conscripts Support Tactics
Company of Heroes 2: Soviet Skin - Four Color Belorussian
Total War: Rome II - Nomadic Trives Culture Pack

Anderer DLC:
Warframe Booster Pack
EVE Online: Rifter Ship Skin
SMITE - Almighty Zeus

Extras:
Twitch Turbo (1 Monat)
EVE Online: Trial Key
Landmark 1 Week Close Beta 

https://www.humblebundle.com/twitche3


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
NBA 2k14 für 7,49€

Und es gibt neue Angebote der Woche.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Knights of Pen and Paper +1 Edition für 3,39€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Resident Evil Revelations für 9,99€
GTA IV: Complete Edition für 6€
Rogue Legacy für 5,09€


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Gone Home für 6,79€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Juni 2014)

*Steam*

Tagesangebot:
 Drunken Robot Pornography für *7,49€*
Wochenendangebote:
Indie Game The Movie Bundle für *9,24€*
Thief für *14,99€*
Wargame: Red Dragon für *26,79€*


*The Other Worlds Bundle - Bundlestars*

Für *2,99€*:
1953-KGB Unleashed
Trauma
Mata Hari
Jack Orlando Director's Cut
Alter Ego
The Void
The Tiny Bang Story
The Journey Down: Chapter 1
Kingdom Tales
Time Gentlemen Please - Ben There, Dan That
The Witch's Yarn
Cargo! The Quest for Gravity 

Other Worlds Bundle

*Humble Weekly Bundle - Indievision*

Für *$1*:
Omega Jam Documentary 
The Quiet Girl's Guide to Violence 
Cryptic Sea EP 
A Virus Named Tom 
Men With Beards 
Ecstasy of Order: The Tetris Masters 
Cinema Six 

Für *$6*:
Minecraft: The Story of Mojang Deluxe Edition 
Serious Sam 3: BFE 

Für *$15*:
Serious Sam Complete Pack

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Exar-K (13. Juni 2014)

Für alle Besitzer einer Wii U:
Aktuell ist *Dr. Kawashima's Gehirnjogging* umsonst im eShop zu haben.

Der Gratisdownload soll wohl noch ein paar Tage erhältlich sein.


----------



## golani79 (13. Juni 2014)

Auf Green Man Gaming gibt es nochmal ein Finale des Sales der über die ganze Woche ging - einige gute Angebote von verschiedenen Publishern dabei!


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juni 2014)

bei gamersgate ist ebenfalls summer sale.


----------



## Sanador (13. Juni 2014)

Jetzt auch Summer Sale auf GOG.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Jetzt auch Summer Sale auf GOG.com


Cool ! "Larry Reloaded" für gerade mal 3 Euro ??? Gekrallt !!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2014)

Wer trotz mäßiger Wertungen Interesse an *Murdered: Soul Suspect (Steam-Key)* hat, kann es bei g2play.de für 11,99€ bekommen.

Murdered: Soul Suspect Steam Key - Murdered


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2014)

*Origin


*_CRYSIS 3 _für € 4,99     -Deluxe Edition incl. Crysis 2 Maximum Edition € 7,49

_TITANFALL _für € 29,99


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Forced für 4,75€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 (scheint ein Steam-Key zu sein) für 13,19€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Juni 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot: Just Cause 2 für *2,99€*

Neue wochenlange Angebote, obwohl diese hier gehen nur bis Donnerstag 

*Indie Gala: Every Monday Bundle*

Für *$1.49*:
Rage Runner
Cognition Episode 2: The Wise Monkey
Overcast - Walden and the Werewolf
HOARD Complete Pack
Inescapable
Toki Tori
Crazy Belts 

http://www.indiegala.com/weekly

*Heute bei Origin Peggle für lau!*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juni 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Neue wochenlange Angebote, obwohl diese hier gehen nur bis Donnerstag



Weil Donnerstag der Summer Sale beginnt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Weil Donnerstag der Summer Sale beginnt.



Deshalb der Zwinkersmiley


----------



## radinger (17. Juni 2014)

Bei Origin gibts bis 5. August *Peggle* "Auf's Haus", also gratis.

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/free-games/on-the-house

Hat das hier schon wer gespielt?


----------



## Kaisan (18. Juni 2014)

Aktuell auf Steam: *Gunpoint *um 75 % auf 1,75 Euro reduziert. Ich habe zugeschlagen und wer das Spiel ebenfalls für den günstigen Preis ergattern will, sollte den Kauf spätestens in 28 Stunden getätigt haben.  Save 75% on Gunpoint on Steam


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Juni 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Aktuell auf Steam: *Gunpoint *um 75 % auf 1,75 Euro reduziert. Ich habe zugeschlagen und wer das Spiel ebenfalls für den günstigen Preis ergattern will, sollte den Kauf spätestens in 28 Stunden getätigt haben.  Save 75% on Gunpoint on Steam



Na, die viel bessere Kaufempfehlung wäre der Winzige und der Dicke in Opas Schlüpper-Abenteuer für einen Euro macht man da nicht viel falsch und kann sich für rund 6 Stunden damit amüsieren


----------



## Kaisan (18. Juni 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Na, die viel bessere Kaufempfehlung wäre der Winzige und der Dicke in Opas Schlüpper-Abenteuer für einen Euro macht man da nicht viel falsch und kann sich für rund 6 Stunden damit amüsieren



Nur dass ich das Schlüpper-Abenteuer schon längst in einem gog.com-Sale gekauft und natürlich immer noch nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (18. Juni 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Na, die viel bessere Kaufempfehlung wäre der Winzige und der Dicke in Opas Schlüpper-Abenteuer für einen Euro macht man da nicht viel falsch und kann sich für rund 6 Stunden damit amüsieren



Definitiv die beste Übersetzung, die ich seit langem gelesen habe 
Ich bin mehr als gespannt auf den Summer Sale. Auf meinem neuen Lappi ist mehr als genug Platz für das ein oder andere Schnäppchen vorhanden


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2014)

Auf gog.com gibt es gerade *Magrunner : Dark Pulse* kostenlos.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auf gog.com gibt es gerade *Magrunner : Dark Pulse* kostenlos.



Wenn es schon kostenlos ist, sagt man doch nicht nein


----------



## TrinityBlade (18. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auf gog.com gibt es gerade *Magrunner : Dark Pulse* kostenlos.


Danke, hätte mir das Spiel beinahe vor wenigen Tagen für $5 gekauft. 

Allerdings habe ich gerade "Inventur" gemacht und Erschreckendes festgestellt: Dieses Jahr habe ich bisher 43 Spiele gekauft (26 ohne Bundles), aber gerade einmal 12 Titel durchgespielt. Und morgen beginnt auch noch der Steam Summer Sale. Fuck!


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Danke, hätte mir das Spiel beinahe vor wenigen Tagen für $5 gekauft.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich gerade "Inventur" gemacht und Erschreckendes festgestellt: Dieses Jahr habe ich bisher 43 Spiele gekauft (26 ohne Bundles), aber gerade einmal 12 Titel durchgespielt. Und morgen beginnt auch noch der Steam Summer Sale. Fuck!



Das kenn ich, seitdem es diese ganzen Deals gibt, ist mein Spielekauf pro Jahr auch schon dreistellig geworden


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Juni 2014)

Für alle Fußballinteressierten da draußen: *The Beautiful Game Bundle - Bundlestars*

Für* 2,89€*:
New Star Soccer 5
Lords of Football
Lords of Football: Eastern Europe DLC
Lords of Football: Super Training DLC
Lords of Football: United States DLC
FootLOL: Epic Fail League
Actua Soccer 3
Canyon Capers
Canyon Capers: Rio Fever DLC 

The Beautiful Game Bundle 


Für alle Schmerzbefreiten da draußen: *The Arkania Bundle - Bundlestars*

Für *1,99€*:
Realms of Arkania: Blade of Destiny HD _(dt. DSA- Schicksalsklinge)_
Realms of Arkania: Blade of Destiny - For The Gods DLC
Realms of Arkania 1 - Blade of Destiny Classic
Realms of Arkania 2 – Star Trail Classic
Realms of Arkania 3 - Shadows Over Riva Classic
_
Obwohl man sagen muss, mittlerweile soll sich Schicksalsklinge doch einigermaßen gut spielen._ 

The Arkania Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juni 2014)

Bei Gog.com gibt es das jüngste *Baphomets Fluch* für $12,49, was umgerechnet 9,20 Euro macht.

Broken Sword 5 - the Serpent's Curse Season Pass for download $12.49 - GOG.com


----------



## Kaisan (18. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auf gog.com gibt es gerade *Magrunner : Dark Pulse* kostenlos.



Wow, solche Aktionen machen gog.com abseits der toleranten DRM-Politik unglaublich sympathisch - ich glaube nicht, dass Steam ein aktuelles Spiel einfach kostenlos an die User vergeben würde.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2014)

*Neues Angebot bei Origins - Frei Haus Peggles.*

Wen es interessiert: Aktuell verschenkt EA das Spiel Peggle. Sorry muß natürlich Peggle heißen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2014)

*Steam-Sommeraktion 2014 1.Tag:*
Divinity - Original Sin für 31,99€
Sins of a Solar Empire  Rebellion für 7,39€
Don't Starve für 3,74€
The Witcher 2 für 3,99€
Far Cry 3 für 4,99€
XCom: Enemy Unknown für 4,99€
Democracy 3 für 7,81€
DayZ für 20,39€

Blitzangebote (bis um 3 Uhr):
DMC - Devil May Cry für 9,99€
Hotline Miami für 1,26€
Mirror's Edge für 2,49€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn man zurzeit nicht genug hiervon haben kann. Möchte ich noch auf das neue *Humble Weekly Bundle* hinweisen 

Diesmal mit ein paar netten Strategietiteln.

Für *$1*:
Sang-Froid: Tales of Werewolves
Stronghold Crusader HD
Cubetractor

Für *$6*:
Unity of Command: Stalingrad Campaign
Eador: Masters of the Broken World
Space Hulk

Für *$9*:
Ironclad: Tactics

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2014)

*Steam:*
Neue Blitzangebote bis 11 Uhr:
Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2 für 22,49€
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Full Burst für 9,99€
Anno 2070 für 7,49€
Half Life 2 für 2,49€

Wahl der Community:
7 Days to Die 12,64€
South Park: Stab der Wahrheit für 26,79€
Torchlight II für 4,74€
Van Helsing 2 für 10,04€


----------



## Kaisan (20. Juni 2014)

Ich habe es nicht für möglich gehalten, aber: Ich konnte mich bisher tatsächlich dem Kaufdrang des Steam Summer Sales widersetzen und habe noch kein neues Spiel erstanden (was vor allem daran liegt, dass ich die bisherig reduzierten und für mich interessanten Spiele schon besitze). Das wird sich aber mit 100 % Wahrscheinlichkeit ändern ..


----------



## Briareos (20. Juni 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht für möglich gehalten, aber: Ich konnte mich bisher tatsächlich dem Kaufdrang des Steam Summer Sales widersetzen und habe noch kein neues Spiel erstanden ..


Ich nicht ...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Juni 2014)

Ist zwar kein richtiges Angebot, aber ab dem morgigen Tag kann *Titanfall* kostenlos gespielt werden.
Möglich macht das Origin Game Time, für *48h* kann Titanfall gespielt werden, es wird hier aber in Echtzeit gezählt, heißt man kann es solange spielen, wie man auch Zeit im Spiel verbringt.
Den Download zum Spiel soll man im  Laufe des Tages beginnen können.

Origin Game Time


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis ...


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (20. Juni 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein richtiges Angebot, aber ab dem morgigen Tag kann *Titanfall* kostenlos gespielt werden.
> Möglich macht das Origin Game Time, für *48h* kann Titanfall gespielt werden, es wird hier aber in Echtzeit gezählt, heißt man kann es solange spielen, wie man auch Zeit im Spiel verbringt.
> Den Download zum Spiel soll man im  Laufe des Tages beginnen können.
> 
> Origin Game Time



Das ist ja wie geschenkt! Ich glaube, länger will ich das gar nicht zocken


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Juni 2014)

KapitaenGnadenlos schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie geschenkt! Ich glaube, länger will ich das gar nicht zocken



Mal schauen, so wie sich das bei Origin anhört werden diesem Modell weitere Spiele folgen.


----------



## Kreon (20. Juni 2014)

Sehe ich das richtig:
Wenn ich den Bioshock infinite season pass für aktuelle 12 Euro kaufen, bekomme ich beide Burial at sea DLCS?
Wenn ich die DLCs einzeln kaufe, muss ich aktuell 10 Euro pro DLC zahlen, bzw. 15 Euro pro DLC zum Normalpreis?


----------



## golani79 (20. Juni 2014)

@Kreon

Ja, siehst du richtig.


----------



## Kreon (20. Juni 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Kreon
> 
> Ja, siehst du richtig.



Verdammt, so früh wollte ich den Geldbeutel eigentlich noch nicht zücken!


----------



## Kaisan (20. Juni 2014)

So, konnte mich nicht mehr zurückhalten und habe jetzt im Steam Summer Sale bei *Monaco* (1,39 Euro) und *Enslaved* (4,99 Euro) zugeschlagen. Mal schauen, welche neuen Angebote es heute Abend gibt.


----------



## svd (20. Juni 2014)

Wenn euch Spiele überfordern, die mehr Tasten/Knöpfe brauchen, als ihr Finger habt, oder zu komplex und/oder zeitraubend sind,
möchte ich euch, wieder einmal, "Hammer Heads Deluxe" ans Herz legen. 
Flitzt, wie irre, mit euerem Mauszeiger über den Bildschirm und klickt Sachen tot. Die perfekte Ersatzdroge, bis endlich "Advanced Warfare" erscheint!

Okay, Sarkasmus beiseite, das Spiel ist kurzweilig, echt witzig und bietet, bis auf einen kompetitiven MP Modus, so ziemlich alles, was der Actiongamer von heute braucht.
Schnell erlernbares (und schnell zu meisterndes) Gameplay, Action non-stop, aufrüstbare Waffen, verschiedene Gegnertypen, einen eingängigen treibenden Soundtrack.
Es fördert die Hand-Auge-Koordination und schärft die Sinne für die Freund-Feind-Erkennung. 
So würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn ihr nach mehrmaligem Durchspielen feststelltet, nicht mehr auf euere L4D Kumpels zu schießen.

Wer für Zwofuffzig nicht zuschlägt (pun intended), ist selber schuld.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2014)

*Steam Sommeraktion (2.Tag):*
The Walking Dead - Season 2 für 11,49€
Amnesia - A Machine for Pigs für 4,12€
State of Decay für 4,74€
Plague Inc. Evolved für 9,37€
Dynasty Warriors 8 für  24,99€
Game Dev Tycoon für 3,59€
Bound By Flame für 23,99€
RPG Maker VX Ace für 14,99€
Prison Architect für 9,51€

Blitzangebote (bis 3 Uhr):
Pixel Piracy für 6,99€
Spore für 4,99€
Dungeon Defenders für 2,99€
Mount & Blade Warband für 3,99€ und Mount & Blade Collection für 5,99€

Wahl der Community:
Dino Horde für 1,49€
Call of Juarez Gunslinger für 3,74€
Bulletstorm für 4,99€
Rage für 4,99€


----------



## Kreon (20. Juni 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein richtiges Angebot, aber ab dem morgigen Tag kann *Titanfall* kostenlos gespielt werden.
> Möglich macht das Origin Game Time, für *48h* kann Titanfall gespielt werden, es wird hier aber in Echtzeit gezählt, heißt man kann es solange spielen, wie man auch Zeit im Spiel verbringt.
> Den Download zum Spiel soll man im  Laufe des Tages beginnen können.
> 
> Origin Game Time



Müsste man das Spiel jetzt nicht schon mal so langsam downloaden können bzw. es im Originkonto erscheinen?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Juni 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Müsste man das Spiel jetzt nicht schon mal so langsam downloaden können bzw. es im Originkonto erscheinen?



Na klar.

--> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/free-games


----------



## Kreon (20. Juni 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Na klar.
> 
> --> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/free-games



Komisch, direkt vor meinem Post war ich auf der Seite und da konnte ich noch nichts von Titanfall lesen!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Juni 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Komisch, direkt vor meinem Post war ich auf der Seite und da konnte ich noch nichts von Titanfall lesen!



Ich muss wohl erwähnen, ich bin auch erst nach deinem Post auf die Seite gegangen 
Kann gut sein das es kurz danach verfügbar war.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Neue Blitzangebote (bis 11 Uhr):
Risk of Rain für 2,24€
Halo - Spartan Assault für 2,49€
Papers, Please für 2,69€
Planet Explorers für 13,79€

Wahl der Community:
E.Y.E: Divine Cybermancy für 0,99€
Shadowrun Returns für 3,74€
Master Reboot für 2,79€
Frozen Synapse 4,59€


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juni 2014)

The Ship: Complete Pack

the ship für 1 euro. 
der witz ist, dass es zusätzlich offenbar noch 2 gift-codes für das spiel gibt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> The Ship: Complete Pack
> 
> the ship für 1 euro.
> der witz ist, dass es zusätzlich offenbar noch 2 gift-codes für das spiel gibt.



Das ist anscheinend schon seit einiger Zeit so. Hatte es vor Monaten mal gekauft und hab auch 2 Geschenk-Codes bekommen.


----------



## Batze (21. Juni 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ich muss wohl erwähnen, ich bin auch erst nach deinem Post auf die Seite gegangen
> Kann gut sein das es kurz danach verfügbar war.



Also ist gar nicht mal so schlecht das Angebot, 48 Stunden reine Spielzeit, das kann ganz schön lange sein. 
Das andere, 50GB download.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Juni 2014)

Abseits vom Steamsale, kann man gerade im Humble Store *Papers, Please* für 2,49€ erwerben, wer also nochmals 20 Cent zum aktuellen Angebot auf Steam sparen will, hat dort die Möglichkeit.
Zudem gibts die DRM-freie Version obendrauf


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2014)

*Steam Sommeraktion (3.Tag):*
Project Zomboid für 9,37€
The Stanley Parable 4,79€
Terraria für 1,99€
Contagion für 4,74€
Wasteland 2 für 30,14€
Age of Empires 2 HD Edition für 4,74€
Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition für 4,99€
7 Days to Die 12,64€
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim für 3,74€

Blitzangebote bis 3 Uhr:
DuckTales: Remastered für 4,75€
Rocksmith 2014 für 12,49€
Van Helsing 2 für 10,04€
Nosgoth für 3,65€

Wahl der Community:
Banished für 9,49€
Papers, Please für 2,69€ (siehe dazu oben TheBobnextDoors Beitrag)
Surgeon Simulator 2013 für 2,49€
The Sims 3 für 13,59€


----------



## Kreon (21. Juni 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ist gar nicht mal so schlecht das Angebot, 48 Stunden reine Spielzeit, das kann ganz schön lange sein.
> Das andere, 50GB download.



Sobald man das Spiel startet, ticken die 48h runter. D. h. egal, wann du es spielst, 2 Tage nach dem 1. Start ist das Angebot beendet. Die 48h reine Spielzeit, wie oben erwähnt, stimmen leider nicht.
Ich hab die Leitung heute Nacht glühen lassen, nur um es dann 20 Minuten das viel zu lange Tutorial zu spielen und dann nach 5 Min im eigentlichen Spiel, das Spiel zu beenden. Ist irgendwie nichts für einen alten CS-ler


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Neue Blitzangebote (bis 11 Uhr):
Darkfall Unholy Wars für 3,73€
Jazzpunk für 7,49€
Monaco für 1,39€
NBA2k14 für 7,49€

Wahl der Community:
Batman: Arkham Origins für 6,99€
Hitman Absolution für 3,99€
Sniper Elite V2 für 20,99€
The Amazing Spiderman 2 für 22,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2014)

*Steam Sommeraktion (4.Tag):

*Battleblock Theater für 3,74€
Outlast für 4,99€ (DLC Whistleblower kostet 4,49€)
The Wolf Among US für 7,81€
Borderlands 2 für 7,49€
Planet Annihilation für 15,63€
Tomb Raider für 4,99€
Kingdoms of Amalur für 4,99€
South Park: Stab der Wahrheit für 26,79€
Metal Gear Rising Revengeance für 9,99€

Blitzangebote bis 3 Uhr:
Fable The Lost Chapters für 1,79€
Natural Selection 2 für 3,44€
Sleeping Dogs für 3,99€
Transformers Fall of Cybertron für 12,49€

Wahl der Community:
Betrayer für 3,99€
Lone Survivor für 3,74€
Metro Last Light Complete Edition für 6,79€
Slender The Arrival für 2,49€


----------



## svd (22. Juni 2014)

Dank für deine unermüdliche Arbeit, Schattenmann.

Ich füge nur noch kurz hinzu, obwol das leicht herauszufinden ist, dass die "Borlderlands 2 GOTY" gerade 11,24€ kostet.
Obwohl ich BL2 Vanilla schon besitze, habe ich mir diese trotzdem geholt, weil der Season Pass, der weniger als die GOTY bietet, fast einen Zehner kostet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Blitzangebote bis 11 Uhr:

Lost Planet 3 für 9,99€
Orion: Dino Horde für 1,49€
Spelunky für 3,49€
X- Rebirth 2.0 für 24,99€

Wahl der Community:
Brütal Legend für 2,99€
Darksiders II für 5,99€
Mount & Blade Warband für 3,99€ (Mount & Blade Collection für 5,99€)
TItan Quest für 1,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juni 2014)

*Steam Sommeraktion 5.Tag:*
ArmA 3 für 22,49€
FTL für 3,99€
Dark Souls für 4,99€
The Lego Movie Videogame für 6,99€
Nether für 2,79€
Saints Row IV für 9,99€
Insurgency für 6,74€
Surgeon Simulator 2013 für 2,49€
Rogue Legacy für 3,74€

Blitzangebote bis 3 Uhr:
Forced für 4,75€
Hitman Absolution für 3,99€
Magic 2014 für 2,49€
Awesomenauts für 0,99€

Wahl der Community:
Castle Crashers für 1,19€
Risk of Rain für 2,24€
Dungeon Defenders für 2,99€
Magicka für 2,49€


Und auf Indie Gala gibt es ein neues Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Blitzangebote bis um 11 Uhr:
Scribblenauts Unlimited für 4,74€
Gone Home für 2,99€
Spec Ops: The Line für 3,99€
Rising Storm Game of the Year Edition für 4,49€

Wahl der Community:
Wasteland 2 für 30,14€
Just Cause 2 für 2,99€
Franchise Pack Risen für 9,99€
Planet Explorers für 13,79€


----------



## Kaisan (24. Juni 2014)

Die neuen Blitzangebote auf Steam, die bis 19:00 Uhr gültig sind, stellen mich wieder mal vor einer harten Probe: Dirt 3 (4,99 Euro), Guacamelee! (2,59 Euro), Starforge (4,74 Euro) und Sonic All Stars Racing Transformed (4,99 Euro) sind aktuell reduziert. 

Soll ich bei Guacamelee! zuschlagen? Platformer sind zwar nicht unbedingt meine Lieblingsspiele, über Guacamelee habe ich aber sehr viel gutes gehört - jetzt zugreifen oder nicht?!


----------



## Briareos (24. Juni 2014)

Aktuell für die nächsten zwei Stunden:

_"Omerta: City of Gangsters"_ *kostenlos* bei gog.com


----------



## Kaisan (24. Juni 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Aktuell für die nächsten zwei Stunden:
> 
> _"Omerta: City of Gangsters"_ *kostenlos* bei gog.com



Wow, danke für den Tipp! Und zahlreiche Daedalic-Adventures zusätzlich reduziert! Und das alles komplett DRM-frei - ich glaube, ich möchte gog.com heiraten.


----------



## golani79 (24. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Tipp mit Omerta - wollt mir das eigentlich eh holen


----------



## TrinityBlade (24. Juni 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Soll ich bei Guacamelee! zuschlagen? Platformer sind zwar nicht unbedingt meine Lieblingsspiele, über Guacamelee habe ich aber sehr viel gutes gehört - jetzt zugreifen oder nicht?!


Im Vergleich zu anderen Metroidvanias hat Guacamelee schon einen recht ausgeprägten Fokus auf Platforming. In jedem Fall ist es ein hervorragendes Spiel und für mich sogar das beste seines Genres (aber da gehen die Meinungen sicherlich auseinander). Bei diesem Preis eine klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Kaisan (24. Juni 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu anderen Metroidvanias hat Guacamelee schon einen recht ausgeprägten Fokus auf Platforming. In jedem Fall ist es ein hervorragendes Spiel und für mich sogar das beste seines Genres (aber da gehen die Meinungen sicherlich auseinander). Bei diesem Preis eine klare Kaufempfehlung.



Vielen Dank für die Erfahrungen, habe jetzt mal zugeschlagen und bin gespannt auf das Spiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Aktuell für die nächsten zwei Stunden:
> 
> _"Omerta: City of Gangsters"_ *kostenlos* bei gog.com



Mist - verpasst 

Edit: Ach nee, geht anscheinend doch noch 

Edit 2: Jap, es hat noch geklappt. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2014)

mal 2 Fragen:
ich will´s mir nicht kaufen, aber taugt Nidhogg für 14 bzw. 4,75 überhaupt was?

Darüber denk ich nach weil mich Marc durch den Test aufmerksam gemacht hat:
Was kann eigentlich die Blackwellreihe? 1,89 tut zwar nicht weh, aber ich müll mir jetzt auch nicht so gern die Liste zu wenn das eher so mittelmäßig ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2014)

*Steam Sommeraktion (6.Tag):*

Splinter Cell Blacklist für 7,49€
Age of Wonders 3 für 19,99€
Torchlight II für 4,74€
Blackguards für 13,59€
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons für 2,99€
Murdered: Soul Suspect für 26,79€
Fallout New Vegas: Ultimate Edition für 6,79€
Metro Last Light Complete für 6,79€
Call of Duty: Ghosts für 29,99€ (Bei McGame kostet das übrigens gerade nur 24,99€)

Blitzangebote bis 3 Uhr:
Nidhogg für 4,75€
Shadow Warrior für 6,99€
Darksiders 2 für 5,99€
Space Hulk für 2,30€

Wahl der Community:
Kentucky Route Zero für 11,49€
Syberia Bundle für 1,49€
realMyst: Masterpiece Edition für 7,99€
The Blackwell Legacy für 0,44€


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2014)

Auf gog.com gibts gerade *Still Life 2 kostenlos.*

Da sollte man ja echt  immer mal reinschauen. Mit Magrunner, Omerta und Still Life 2 hab ich jetzt schon 3 Spiele kostenlos bekommen


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Mist. Ich habe heute nur Pech. Verpasse Omerta und nun auch noch Still Life 2


----------



## BlackBetty466 (25. Juni 2014)

...und es geht weiter 

Aktuell gibt es Torchlight.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Blitzangebote bis 11 Uhr:
Star Wars: Battlefront 2 für 3,05€
Killing Floor für 4,49€
Serious Sam Complete Pack für 14,99€
Call of Juarez Gunslinger für 3,74€

Wahl der Community:
Awesomenauts für 0,99€
World of Goo für 0,99€
Bastion für 2,24€
Rayman Legends für 7,49€


----------



## golani79 (25. Juni 2014)

Aktuell gibts grad Alan Wake American Nightmare for Free auf gog.com


----------



## Larkin (25. Juni 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Aktuell gibts grad Alan Wake American Nightmare for Free auf gog.com



das war knapp...in 3 minuten vorbei...


----------



## golani79 (25. Juni 2014)

Ja, vorher wars noch nicht drinn - als ich aktualisiert habe, warens nur noch ~20 min ^^


----------



## ThomasThomasons (25. Juni 2014)

Delver ist gerade für 2.04 - Super kleiner Rougcrawler mit Pixelgrafik. Kann ich Empfehlen wenn man was kurzweiliges haben will. Wird auch weiterentwickelt 
SpceHulk mit -72% auch dabei gerade


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. Juni 2014)

*Indie Gala - Breath of Wind Bundle*

Für *$1* (für die ersten 24h):
Towers of Altrac - Epic Defense Battles
Sang-Froid - Tales of Werewolves
Windforge
Final Slam 2
LYNE
Critical Mass

The Indie Gala 


*Humble Store:*
Deadly Premonition: The Director's Cut für 4,99€


*Offtopic:*
Sind keine Spiele, aber wer gerne Comics liest, sollte sich das *Humble Dynamite Bundle* anschauen.
https://www.humblebundle.com/books


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2014)

*Steam Sommeraktion (7.Tag):*
The Banner Saga für 11,49€
Child of Light für 11,24€
Endless Space für 7,49€
Counter Strike GO für 6,99€
Kerbal Space Program für 14,99€
Batman Arkham Origins für 6,99€
Company of Heroes 2 für 8,74€
Bioshock Infinite für 7,49€
Final Fantasy XIV für 9,99€

Blitzangebote bis 3 Uhr:
Next Car Game für 14,39€
Infested Planet für 7,49€
The Secret World für 11,99€
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes für 3,99€

Wahl der Community:
Mirror's Edge für 2,49€
The Bleed Pixels für 1,99€
Tomb Raider für 4,99€
Giana Sisters Twisted Dreams für 2,99€


----------



## Exar-K (25. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand den Cold, Cold Heart DLC für Arkham Origins gespielt?
Taugt der was?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2014)

Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir *The Fall* bei Steam holen soll, kostet dort gerade mal 5 Euro.
Durch den PCG-Test und die Videos fasziniert es mich irgendwie. Schwierig, schwierig...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Blitzangebote (bis 11 Uhr):

Sims 3 für 13,59€
How to Survive für 2,09€
Metal Slug 3 für 2,37€
Mars: War Logs für 3,74€

Wahl der Community:
Gone Home für 2,99€
The Walking Dead: Season 2 für 11,49€
Mass Effect für 1,99€
Dragon Age Origins: Ultimate Edition für 4,99€


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2014)

die pcgamer verschenkt (!) in den kommenden 5 wochen ebensoviele spiele.

momentan gibts *spacechem *für lau. 

man braucht allerdings einen facebook-account, weil man die seite liken muss.
obs da irgendeine art region-lock gibt, weiß ich nicht. kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. 

We have one million SpaceChem Steam keys to give away, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2014)

Bei Steam ist in den nächsten 24 Stunden die normale Version von *Dishonored* für lächerliche 3,74€ zu haben.

Endlich mal ein Angebot das ich nicht ablehnen kann. 

Save 75% on Dishonored on Steam


----------



## TrinityBlade (26. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei Steam ist in den nächsten 24 Stunden die normale Version von *Dishonored* für lächerliche 3,74€ zu haben.
> 
> Endlich mal ein Angebot das ich nicht ablehnen kann.
> 
> Save 75% on Dishonored on Steam


Lohnt sich der höhere Preis der GOTY (8,49€)?


----------



## Denis10 (26. Juni 2014)

Mass Effect 1 und 2 für zusammen 13,99

Save 50% on Mass Effect 2 Digital Deluxe Edition on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2014)

*Steam Sommeraktion (8.Tag):*

Dishonored für 3,74€
Europa Universalis IV für 9,99€
Train Simulator 2014 für 6,29€
Assassins Creed 4: Black Flag für 24,99€
Resident Evil 4 HD Edition für 11,99€
Left 4 Dead 2 für 4,99€
Total War Rome 2 für 18,69€
Civilization V für 7,49€
Banished für 9,49€

Blitzangebote (bis 3 Uhr):
Steamworld Dig für 2,24€
Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes für 7,39€
Castle Story für 12,72€
You Need a Budget für 12,49€

Wahl der Community:
Beat Hazard für 1,39€
Star Wars Battlefront II für 3,05€
Dark Souls für 4,99€
Blockland für 1,99€

Neues Weekly Bundle: The Humble Weekly Bundle Frogwares Ukraine


----------



## PcJuenger (26. Juni 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der höhere Preis der GOTY (8,49€)?


Definitiv. Dunwalll Trials (oder wie das hieß) ist ziemlich lame, dafür sind die Abenteuer von Daud spannend inszeniert und der Charakter sehr interessant.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der höhere Preis der GOTY (8,49€)?


Da sind - glaube ich - 4 DLCs zusätzlich drin. Mich interessierte nur das Hauptspiel, DLCs brauche ich in der Regel nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Blitzangebote (bis 11 Uhr):
Alice Madness Returns für 2,49€
Crusader Kings II für 7,99€
Trine 2 Complete Story für 1,69€
Strike Vector für 2,99€

Wahl der Community:
Borderlands 2 für 9,89€
Saints Row IV für 9,99€
Goat Simulator für 5,99€
Far Cry  3 Blood Dragon für 3,74€


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

aftershock bundle mit ein paar richtigen klassikern. 

Aftershock Bundle


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir erstmal Trine 2 Complete Pack gekauft ... hoffe man hat mit dem Spiel auch im SP Spass?! Muss/sollte man eigentlich den ersten Teil gespielt haben?


----------



## TrinityBlade (27. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab mir erstmal Trine 2 Complete Pack gekauft ... hoffe man hat mit dem Spiel auch im SP Spass?! Muss/sollte man eigentlich den ersten Teil gespielt haben?


Ja, Trine lässt sich auch allein gut spielen. An manchen Stellen ist es sogar angenehmer, wenn sich mehrere Spieler nicht im Weg herumstehen. Den ersten Teil muss man nicht kennen - die Story ist nicht weiter wichtig und die Charaktere werden zu Beginn des Spiels noch einmal vorgestellt. Unabhängig davon ist natürlich auch das erste Trine ein gutes Spiel und durchaus empfehlenswert, wenn man nach dem zweiten Teil noch nicht genug hat.


----------



## svd (27. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab mir erstmal Trine 2 Complete Pack gekauft ... hoffe man hat mit dem Spiel auch im SP Spass?! Muss/sollte man eigentlich den ersten Teil gespielt haben?



Aber geh, was sagst denn nix, Burli? Ich hab noch immer ein komplettes Trine 2 Gift, welches einfach niemand haben will, hehe.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich mich anstellen dürfte.


----------



## svd (27. Juni 2014)

Für "Trine 2"?

edit: Na, geht doch. "Trine 2" ist somit nicht mehr heimatlos.  (bzw. wenn sich der Michi nochmal rührt.)


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

Jepp. Wenns geht ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2014)

Bin gerade auf ein unverschämt günstiges Angebot gestoßen.

Wer *Deponia* noch nicht hat, der kann es bei The Indie Gala für - ACHTUNG - €1,89 (!!!) bekommen. Das sind nicht mal 1,50€. 

http://store.indiegala.com/index.php/deponia.html


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2014)

*Steam Sommeraktion (9.Tag):*

Space Engineers für 12,72€
Transistor für 14,24€
Wargame Red Dragon für 23,99€
GTA 4 Complete Edition für 5,99€
Payday 2 für 5,59€
Assetto Corsa für 17,49€
Deus Ex Human Revolution Director's Cut für 4,99€
Age of Mythology Extended Edition für 16,79€
Tropico 4 für 2,99€

Blitzangebote (bis 3 Uhr):
Alan Wake für 4,19€
F1 2013 für 11,24€
Octodad: Dadliest Catch für 4,75€
Reus für 2,49€

Wahl der Community:
Age of Empires II HD Edition für 4,74€
Star Wars Kotor 2 für 3,39€
System Shock 2 für 1,49€
FEAR (+ Extraction Point und Perseus Mandate) für 2,24€ (mit deutscher IP nicht zu sehen/zu kaufen)


----------



## svd (27. Juni 2014)

Das ist "F.E.A.R" (natürlich mit "Extraction Point" und "Perseus Mandate"), für 2,24€.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das 4. Spiel sehe ich mit deutscher IP leider nicht. Ist das Dead Island oder Dead Rising?



Weder noch.
Da ist F.E.A.R..

Siehe: Steam Summer Sale 2014 · US · Steam Database

edit: Meno


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2014)

Seit wann kann man F.E.A.R. dort nicht kaufen??? Wegen der Uncut-Fassung?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Juni 2014)

Die ungekürzte Version des ersten Teils ist indiziert.
Eine German Edition scheint es bei Steam nicht zu geben.
Finde jedenfalls nur Teil 2 und 3.


----------



## svd (27. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Weder noch.
> Da ist F.E.A.R..
> 
> Siehe: Steam Summer Sale 2014 · US · Steam Database
> ...



Heute hast du irgendwie Pech. 

Aber auf der US Seite nachzusehen ist ein guter Gedanke. Sollte ich einem Kumpel nahelegen.

edit: Oh, FEAR2 und 3 gibt's in "für Deutschland optimierten" Fassungen? Übel.


----------



## TrinityBlade (27. Juni 2014)

Man kann auch einfach mit http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=<Länderkürzel> einen ausländischen Store aufrufen, also z.B. den österreichischen mit http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=at.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Man kann auch einfach mit http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=<Länderkürzel> einen ausländischen Store aufrufen, also z.B. den österreichischen mit http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=at.


Kann man darüber auch kaufen? Hab es spaßeshalber mal in den Warenkorb gelegt, und bis zur Kaufmaske komme ich... Ob Steam ab der Paypal-Zahlung einen Riegel vorschiebt?


----------



## BlackBetty466 (27. Juni 2014)

Kaufen in einem ausländischen Store geht normalerweise nicht, das wird anhand der IP Adresse verhindert. 
Aber manche Spiele kann man im Humble Store kaufen und bei Steam aktivieren.


----------



## radinger (27. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wahl der Community:
> Age of Empires II HD Edition für 4,74€
> Star Wars Kotor 2 für 3,39€
> System Shock 2 für 1,49€
> ...



weder noch 

es ist F.E.A.R.

_edit: oha, da war ich ja vieeeeeeeeel zu langsam  (hab seite 154 übersehen)_


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2014)

Danke euch für die Kommentare. Ich werd das dann gleich noch hinzufügen.


----------



## Exar-K (27. Juni 2014)

Auf F.E.A.R. habe ich gewartet.
Die Reihe gab es ja mal uncut im Humble Bundle, nur leider hat da aus irgendwelchen Gründen der Reborn-DLC für den 2. Teil gefehlt.
Jetzt konnte ich ihn nachkaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2014)

*Steam:**
*Blitzangebote (bis 11 Uhr*)*:
Bad Company 2 für 2,49€
L.A. Noire für 6,49€
Spacebase DF 9 für 7,81€
The Typing of the Dead: Overkill für 6,11€ (sieht man mit dt. IP nicht)

Wahl der Community:
Alan Wake für 4,19€
Amnesia A Machine for Pigs für 4,12€
Dead Space für 2,49€
Outlast für 4,99€ (DLC Whistleblower für 4,49€)


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2014)

BlackBetty466 schrieb:


> Kaufen in einem ausländischen Store geht normalerweise nicht, das wird anhand der IP Adresse verhindert.
> Aber manche Spiele kann man im Humble Store kaufen und bei Steam aktivieren.



Und wenn VPN on ist ?? Bleibt nur noch die Frage was passiert, wenn Steam das später spitz bekommt.


----------



## golani79 (28. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wenn VPN on ist ?? Bleibt nur noch die Frage was passiert, wenn Steam das später spitz bekommt.



Per VPN würde ich nichts direkt über Steam kaufen - das könnt dann doch ein wenig heikel werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Blitzangebote (bis 19 Uhr):
Broforce für 9,37€
Call of Duty: Ghosts für 29,99€
Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition für 6,99€
Men of War: Assault Squad 2 Deluxe Edition für 24,49€

Wahl der Community:
Clickteam Fusion 2.5 für 19,99€
Fuse für 18,59€
Ray Supreme 3D für 9,24€
Substance Indie Pack für 114,99€


----------



## Lukecheater (28. Juni 2014)

Das FEAR aus dem humble bundle konnte ich aktivieren damals. Ist das uncut?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Das FEAR aus dem humble bundle konnte ich aktivieren damals. Ist das uncut?


Ich denke schon. Ich konnte ja auch *Dead Island* aus Humble Bundle aktivieren. Was für Uncut-Fassungen spricht, nur eben nicht direkt von Steam erworben.


----------



## Briareos (28. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf ein unverschämt günstiges Angebot gestoßen.
> 
> Wer *Deponia* noch nicht hat, der kann es bei The Indie Gala für - ACHTUNG - €1,89 (!!!) bekommen. Das sind nicht mal 1,50€.
> 
> http://store.indiegala.com/index.php/deponia.html



Das "Gefällt mir" kommt von mir und von meiner Frau soll ich dir ein "Knuddel ihn ganz sehr" ausrichten.
Sie wollte den dritten Deponia schon lange haben, aber unbedingt auf Steam und dort war es ihr bisher zu teuer.

Erwähnt werden sollte jedoch, das indiegala.com immer noch die VAT (Mehrwertsteuer) für Käufer aus der EU raushaut.
Also kostet Deponia 3 dort real 6,5$, was aber immer noch nur rund 4,70€ sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Das "Gefällt mir" kommt von mir und von meiner Frau soll ich dir ein "Knuddel ihn ganz sehr" ausrichten.
> Sie wollte den dritten Deponia schon lange haben, aber unbedingt auf Steam und dort war es ihr bisher zu teuer.


Wie gut dass man hier nicht sehen kann dass ich fast rot werde. ^^
Habe gerne geholfen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2014)

*Steam Sommeraktion (10.Tag):*
Garry's Mod für 2,49€
Thief für 14,99€
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare für 4,59€ (DLC: Deadliest Warrior für 2,99€)
Shadowrun Returns für 3,74€ (DLC Dragonfall für 5,99€)
Portal 2 für 4,99€
Wolfenstein: The New Order für 24,99€
Goat Simulator für 5,99€
Baldur's Gate II Enhanced Edition für 5,74€ (Teil 1 kostet 4,74€)
Football Manager 2014 für 12,49 (mit deutscher IP nicht zu sehen)

Blitzangebote (bis 3 Uhr):
Among the Sleep für 16,99€
Broken Age für 7,81€
Max Payne 3 für 4,99€
Watch Dogs für 47,99€

Wahl der Community:
Cloudbuilt für 2,84€
Edge of Space für 6,49€
Mercenary Kings für 9,49€
TowerFall Ascension für 10,04€


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juni 2014)

*Steam:
*Blitzangebote (bis 11 Uhr):
Baphomets Fluch 5: Der Sündenfall für 7,81€
Divinity Dragon Commander für 9,99€
Dust: An Elysian Tail für 2,79€
Orcs Must Die 2 für 2,99€

Wahl der Community:
FTL für 3,99€
Strike Vector für 2,99€
The Last Federation für 11,99€
The Swapper für 2,79€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2014)

Na endlich. Damit ist meine* Baphomets Fluch*-Sammlung komplett.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2014)

Letzter Tag heute der Steam-Sommeraktion. Wer also noch etwas kaufen möchte, der hat noch bis 19 Uhr Zeit: Willkommen bei Steam!

Bei gog.com ist heute ebenfalls der letzte Tag der Sommeraktion angebrochen: GOG.com


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Juli 2014)

*Bundle Stars - Big Sims Bundle*

Für *3.49€*:
Agricultural Simulator: Historical Farming 	     	    
Airport Simulator 2014 	       	    
Bridge It (Plus) 	    	    
Professional Farmer 2014 	    
Roller Coaster Rampage 	      
Skyscrapper Simulator 	     	    
Towtruck Simulator 2015 	       	    
Trainz: Classic Cabon City 	     	    
Trainz: Murchinson 2 	     	    
Trainz: Settle & Carlisle 	         
Warehouse and Logistics Simulator 	 	    
Woodcutter Simulator 2013 Gold Edition

Big Sims Bundle

*Bundle Bandits - Bandits Videogame Mixer*

Für *$2*:
Aztaka 	     	    	    	    
Grimind 	     	    
Legionwood 2: Rise of the Eternal's Realm 	   
Naval Warfare 	    	    	    
Nexus Sea 	      	    	    	     	
Onager 	      	    	    	     	    
Sweet Lily Dreams 	    	    
The Lost Island

http://bundlebandits.com/bundle?bid=63

*Groupees - Sometimes Tuesday Bundles 2: Soles 4 Souls*

Für *$1*:
Revenge of the Titans 	     
Shiny the Firefly 	    	    	     	          
White Noise Online
Sudokuball Detective

Für *$2*:
Nicolas Eymerich - The Inquisitor - Book 1 : The Plague
Night Shift
Blackstar Act One (ebook)

Groupees


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sacred 2 Gold für 3,99€ und die Sacred Collection für 5,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Age of Mythology Extended Edition für 16,79€
Devolver Digital Spiele reduziert (z.B. Shadow Warrior, Hotline Miami, Duke Nukem 3D usw.)
*
gog.com:*
Braveland für $1.99


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Juli 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Sacred 2 Gold für 3,99€ und die Sacred Collection für 5,99€



Wieso gibt es eigentlich eine Sacred Collection, wenn da das Ur-Sacred drin fehlt?


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eigentlich eine Sacred Collection, wenn da das Ur-Sacred drin fehlt?



Das versteh ich auch nicht. Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, dann ist Sacred 1 Gold auch reduziert, auf 1,99€. Allerdings gibt es das im Gegensatz zu Teil 2 nur auf Englisch. Warum auch immer :-o


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2014)

Was? Wer will denn Sacred ohne "Carolines Beil" spielen?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Juli 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das versteh ich auch nicht. Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, dann ist Sacred 1 Gold auch reduziert, auf 1,99€. Allerdings gibt es das im Gegensatz zu Teil 2 nur auf Englisch. Warum auch immer :-o



Na immerhin reduziert und Sacred Citadel in der Collection, ist ja auch ein nettes Spiel.

Btw: Wer auf nette Mutiplayer-Action mit Dinos im 2. WK steht, für den bietet die PCGamer und Bundlestars-Aktion diese Woche *Dino D-Day* für lau an.
We're giving away a million Steam keys for Dino D-Day, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2014)

Und bei Greenmangaming gibt's Majesty Gold HD für 2,49€.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2014)

Bei Amazon gibt es gerade South Park: Stab der Wahrheit (PC Steam-Code) für 21,97€


----------



## Denis10 (3. Juli 2014)

In dem Test von PC Games zu Sacred 2 wurde ja bemängelt, dass dieses Spiel recht viele Bugs haben würde. Ist das heute immer noch so?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. Juli 2014)

Denis10 schrieb:


> In dem Test von PC Games zu Sacred 2 wurde ja bemängelt, dass dieses Spiel recht viele Bugs haben würde. Ist das heute immer noch so?



Durch die Patches, die für Sacred 2 veröffentlicht wurden, hatte ich keine Probleme mehr, ich konnte keine gravierenden Fehler mehr finden. Da bei Steam die Gold-Version mit dem Addon angeboten wird, erhält man dort die finale Version des Spiels, also relativ bugfrei.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder eine Geschenkaktion von Indiegala.
Nach der Afterfall Insanity Aktion gibt es jetzt den bunten Platformer *Woodle Tree Adventures*.
The Indie Gala | Giveaways


----------



## Larkin (3. Juli 2014)

Gamersgate.com  hat ein Saints Row weekend.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. Juli 2014)

Nachdem Steam und GoG ihren Summer Sale nun beendet haben, startet heute Humble Bundle seinen Ausverkauf. 
Den *DRM Freedom Sale*, alle Angebote sind DRM-frei, so wie es ausschaut aber auch mit separaten Steam-Keys. Das ganze wird 14 Tage lang laufen.

Zudem das heutige *Weekly Bundle*: https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Und *Bundlestars* lässt es sich auch nicht nehmen, heute ein neues Bundle zu veröffentlichen: Reboot Bundle 5.0


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Risen 2 für 3,99€, Risen 2 Gold Edition für 5,99€ und die Risen Collection für 7,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com*
Topware-Spiele reduziert (noch 6 Stunden)
Sensible Soccer Serie reduziert

*Indiegala:*
Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## Briareos (8. Juli 2014)

So, jetzt muss ich mal die "Experten§ der Angebote fragen:

Seltsames Phänomen, gerade eben selbst erlebt:
Meine Frau ruft mir aus dem Arbeitszimmer zu, ich soll mal bei Steam nachschauen, was die "Deponia - Complete Edition" bei mir kostet.
Ich also nachgeschaut ... Stand jetzt (19:44 Uhr) 39,99€.
Ich geh ins Arbeitszimmer und schau auf den Rechner meiner Frau, wo genau dasselbe Produkt bei Steam gerade sichtbar ist, und dort steht "66% off - 15,99€".
Ich denk mir, eins der drei Bier seit Feierabend muss wohl schlecht gewesen sein, bis ich den Screenshot einer Freundin von uns sehe, die ihn just in diesem Moment gemacht hat und uns per Handy schickt.
Und bei ihr steht im Steam als Preis für "Deponia Complete" ... tadadadada ... 3,99€.

Also entweder werde ich langsam alt und brauch eine noch bessere Brille als jetzt schon, oder Steam fängt an mich zu verarschen.

Hat das schon mal jemand erlebt?


----------



## Shorty484 (8. Juli 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss ich mal die "Experten§ der Angebote fragen:
> 
> Seltsames Phänomen, gerade eben selbst erlebt:
> Meine Frau ruft mir aus dem Arbeitszimmer zu, ich soll mal bei Steam nachschauen, was die "Deponia - Complete Edition" bei mir kostet.
> ...



Also bei mir steht 39,99 €, bei der Complete Edition


----------



## golani79 (8. Juli 2014)

Bei mir steht 27.99 --> 30% off


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juli 2014)

Bei mir steht -90% 3,99 Euro.
Ich vermute es hat damit zu tun, wie viel der Teil man eh schon hat.
Ich habe zb. alle drei Teile bereits.


----------



## golani79 (8. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei mir steht -90% 3,99 Euro.
> Ich vermute es hat damit zu tun, wie viel der Teil man eh schon hat.
> Ich habe zb. alle drei Teile bereits.



Hm .. gut möglich - habe bisher nur den ersten Teil.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Juli 2014)

Reibt euch erwartungsvoll die Augen.



Spoiler



Humble Bundle ist mit dem 2K Bundle zurückgekehrt!


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2014)

Was das Thema Preis bei manchen Spielen oder Complete Editionen betrifft. Da bekommt man manchmal auf Steam Rabatte wenn man den Vorgänger schon hatte oder das ein oder andere Spiel einer Serie. Finde ich gut, dass man so etwas macht.


*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Stronghold Crusader HD für 2,69€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
The Wolf Among Us für 11,49€
Car Mechanic Simulator für 6,79€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Juli 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was das Thema Preis bei manchen Spielen oder Complete Editionen betrifft. Da bekommt man manchmal auf Steam Rabatte wenn man den Vorgänger schon hatte oder das ein oder andere Spiel einer Serie. Finde ich gut, dass man so etwas macht.



Oder verbilligt eine aufgehübschte Version des Spiel, wie bei Strike Suit Zero nur bin ich bisher nicht bereit die paar Euronen dafür zu löhnen. 


Btw: *BundleStars* hat auch noch ein neues Angebot: Firestorm Bundle


----------



## golani79 (8. Juli 2014)

Beim 2k Bundle werde ich abwarten, welche Titel noch dazukommen - da ich bis auf die ersten 3 Titel schon alle auf Steam habe.
Sollte nix mehr kommen, was mir noch fehlt bzw. ich haben möchte, hol ich mir die ersten 3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juli 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Reibt euch erwartungsvoll die Augen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein erster Gedanke war:"Shit, ich wollte doch nichts mehr kaufen." 

Doch bei genauerer Betrachtung passt mir die Zusammenstellungen nur bedingt. Und mehr als 20 Dollar wollte ich jetzt nicht ausgeben.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke war:"Shit, ich wollte doch nichts mehr kaufen."
> 
> Doch bei genauerer Betrachtung passt mir die Zusammenstellungen nur bedingt. Und mehr als 20 Dollar wollte ich jetzt nicht ausgeben.



Wieso 20 Dollar passt doch, wenn dann machst du 20,01 Dollar draus, also XCOM sind alleine schon die 20 Dollar wert, Rundenstrategie vom Feinsten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juli 2014)

Wirklich ein richtig nettes Bundle, aber für mich persönlich nicht.
Von den 8 Spielen besitze ich bereits 6,5.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juli 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wieso 20 Dollar passt doch, wenn dann machst du 20,01 Dollar draus, also XCOM sind alleine schon die 20 Dollar wert, Rundenstrategie vom Feinsten.


Ach, hab mich total falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte eigentlich, dass ich keine Lust hatte üerhaupt 20 Dollar auszugeben. Auch deshalb, weil da mindestens 3 Titel drin sind die mich gar nicht interessieren.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Beim 2k Bundle werde ich abwarten, welche Titel noch dazukommen - da ich bis auf die ersten 3 Titel schon alle auf Steam habe.
> Sollte nix mehr kommen, was mir noch fehlt bzw. ich haben möchte, hol ich mir die ersten 3



Kannst du ja auch jetzt schon. Über deinen Account kannst du die Spende dann später ggf. erhöhen.


----------



## PcJuenger (9. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wirklich ein richtig nettes Bundle, aber für mich persönlich nicht.
> Von den 8 Spielen besitze ich bereits 6,5.



Wie kann man ein halbes Spiel besitzen ^^?

Edit: Oh und yeah, schon 501 Beiträge ^^


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2014)

Naja nur für The Darkness II macht das für mich keinen Sinn. Den Rest hab ich ja bereits.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei mir steht -90% 3,99 Euro.
> Ich vermute es hat damit zu tun, wie viel der Teil man eh schon hat.
> Ich habe zb. alle drei Teile bereits.



Macht ja dann 0 Sinn wenn man eh alle 3 Teile hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juli 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Macht ja dann 0 Sinn wenn man eh alle 3 Teile hat.



Bei der Complete Edition sind noch Extras dabei (etwas herunterscrollen): Deponia: The Complete Journey on Steam


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2014)

Ah so... Soundtrack und Co. Naja wers will.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Juli 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Wie kann man ein halbes Spiel besitzen ^^?



Spec Ops: The Line hab ich auf der PS3 und nicht auf dem PC, deswegen hab ich es hier mal nur zur hälfte gezählt.


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spec Ops: The Line hab ich auf der PS3 und nicht auf dem PC, deswegen hab ich es hier mal nur zur hälfte gezählt.



Wenn das so geht, dann besitze ich 2 Einheiten von Mafia 2, obwohl ich es 3x habe


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn das so geht, dann besitze ich 2 Einheiten von Mafia 2, obwohl ich es 3x habe



Müsste es dann nicht 2,5x sein?


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Müsste es dann nicht 2,5x sein?



Wenns pro Konsole nur 0.5 Einheiten zählt, dann nicht ^^

PC = 1
XB = 0.5
PS = 0.5
-----------
--> 2


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenns pro Konsole nur 0.5 Einheiten zählt, dann nicht ^^
> 
> PC = 1
> XB = 0.5
> ...



achso^^


----------



## Sanador (10. Juli 2014)

Großer Sale auf Nuuvem.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Defender's Quest: Valley of the Forgotten für 6,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Mount & Blade Warband für 4,99€ und Complete für 7,49€
Goat Simulator für 5,99€

Neues Weekly Bundle Gampedia presented by Curse:

- Windforge
- Stacking 
- Reignmaker
- Paranautical Activity
- Strife Closed Beta Key

ab $6:

- Darkout
- Signs of Life (Early Access)
- Curse Premium (30-Day Access)

ab $10:

- Lifeless Planet
- Edge of Space (Eary Access)

Bundlestars:
The Magicka Bundle


----------



## Sanador (11. Juli 2014)

Die volle Portion Tomb Raider jetzt auf greenmangaming.com!


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sir, You are Being Hunted für 5€

*gog.com*:
Wochenendaktion: Indie RPG Icons


----------



## ZockerCompanion (12. Juli 2014)

*Steam:*
Rise of the Triad für 2,99€ im Tagesangebot: Save 80% on Rise of the Triad on Steam
Für das kostenlose Spiel Ghost Recon: Phantoms (http://store.steampowered.com/app/272350/) gibt es jeden Tag am Wochenende eine anderes kostenloses DLC, heute gibt es das Support Starter Pack: http://store.steampowered.com/app/278732/

*UPlay*:
Fifa 14 für 24,99€: http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubiemea/de_DE/pd/ThemeID.8605700/productID.283854500/FIFA-14

*GreenManGaming:*
Bis zu 66% Rabatt auf Total War: Rome 2 und den DLC's: Total War: Rome II
Bis zu 75% Rabatt auf Company of Heroes 2 und den DLC's: Company of Heroes 2
75% Rabatt auf die Hitman Spiele: http://www.greenmangaming.com/search/?q=hitman
Rabatte auf Spiele von 1C: http://www.greenmangaming.com/search/?q=1c&page=1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GetGamesGo:*
Sega Spiele im Angebot: SEGA SUMMER SALE - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
75% Rabatt auf Total War Spiele: Total War Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
66% Rabatt auf Typing of the Dead und die DLC's: Typing of the Dead - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Get Loaded (2 Spiele von der Aktionsseite für 8€): Get Loaded

*The Indie Gala:*
July Madness Bundle (in den ersten 24 Stunden nur 3,99$ für das komplette Bundle): http://www.indiegala.com/july

*Origin:*
Bis zu 70% Rabatt auf Die Sims 3 Titel: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/deals/sale/thesimssale
*Game Time*: Anscheinend kommt nach "Auf's Haus" nun "Game Time". Dort kann man bestimmte Spiele für eine begrenzte Zeit spielen um rauszufinden ob es einem gefällt. Zur Zeit gibt es dort aber noch kein Spiel: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/free-games/game-time


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. Juli 2014)

*Steam:*
50% auf Warlock 2: Save 50% on Warlock 2: The Exiled on Steam
Ghost Recon: Phantoms: Recon Starter Pack gratis: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms - EU: Recon Starter Pack on Steam


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Juli 2014)

*Indie Gala - Monday Bundle*

Für *$1,49*:
One Finger Death Punch
Galactic Arms Race
Ichi 
Rhythm Destruction
Dysan the Shapeshifter
Millie
CAFE 0 - The Drowned Mermaid

The Indie Gala

*Humble Flash Re-Bundle - Codemasters*

_Ein neues Bundle-Format, nur einen Tag lang verfügbar und jeden Montag wird es ein neues Bundle geben._

Für *$1*:
 Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising 
 Operation Flashpoint: Red River 	
 Overlord 		  
 Overlord: Rising Hell 	
 Rise of the Argonauts 	

Für *$6*:
 DiRT 3 		   
 DiRT Showdown 		   
 Overlord II

https://www.humblebundle.com/flash


----------



## ZockerCompanion (14. Juli 2014)

*Steam:*
Bis zu 90% aus Spiele die in Paris entwickelt wurden: From Paris With Games
Die Wochenangebote: Weeklong Deals

*GreenManGaming:*
Bis zu 75% auf Square Enix Spiele (24h Deal): Square Enix Deals
75% auf Axis Game Factory: Axis Games Factory



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (15. Juli 2014)

Gray Matter Einführungsangebot für 3.99$

Gray Matter for download $3.99 - GOG.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juli 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Strider für 8,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Edge of Space (Early Access) für 5,84€
Tomb Raider für 4,99€, GotY Edition für 7,49€ und Tomb Raider Collection (alle Teile) für 17,49€


Bei den Bundlestars gibt es ein neues Bundle: Scorched Bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (16. Juli 2014)

*Steam:*
Magicite für 4,99€ im Tagesdeal: Save 50% on Magicite on Steam

*Origin:*
Bis zu 33% auf Titanfall: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/192294/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
Wer "Die Sims 2" besitzt kriegt alle Addon's gratis, dafür muss man das Spiel auf Origin besitzen. Wer die Retail Version besitzt kann sie auf Origin aktivieren.

So aktivierst man alte EA-Spiele (die keine Origin Pflicht haben) auf Origin: http://help.ea.com/de/article/kann-ich-meine-physische-seriennummer-in-origin-einlosen/
EA-Spiele die ab 2008 erschienen sind kann man direkt in Origin einlösen.
Für Spiele von vor 2008 hilft dieser Link: https://activate.ea.com/activategame.do

*UPlay:*
20€ auf Watch Dogs: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Suchergebnisse

*GetGamesGo:*
75% auf Gothic und Arcania: Gothic & ArcaniA Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

*GreenManGaming:*
75% auf Europa Universalis 4: Europa Universalis IV
Bis zu 75% auf Bioshock DLC'S: bioshock dlc promo | Search Results | Green Man Gaming
75% auf das Mafia 2 DLC-Pack: Mafia II DLC Pack | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
oder Jimmy's Vendetta und Joe's Adventure einzeln: Mafia II DLC Pack | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juli 2014)

*The Humble Weekly Bundle: Simulators 2*

Für *$1*:
Universe Sandbox 
Cook, Serve, Delicious!
Out of the Park Baseball 14

Für *$6*:
Turbo Dismount
Tropico 4: Steam Special Edition

Für *$10*:
Euro Truck Simulator 2
Euro Truck Simulator 2 Fantasy Paint Jobs Pack

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


Und weiter gehts mit dem *Euro Truck 2 Collector's Bundle* auf BundleStars für *8,79€*.
Euro Truck Simulator 2 Collector's Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2014)

*Steam
*Tagesangebot:
Starpoint Gemini 2 (Early Access) für 15,40€

Wochenendaktionen:
Dynasty Warriors 8: Xtreme Legends Complete Edition für 24,99€
Metal Gear Rising Revengeance für 9,99€

Außerdem ist am Quakecon Wochenende auch jede Menge reduziert: Quakecon 2014


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Prototype 2 (in Deutschland gewaltgeminderte Version) für 7,49€

Außerdem gibt es beim Quakecon-Wochenende heute besonders reduziert:
Wolfenstein The New Order für 24,99€
Doom 3 BFG Edition für 7,49€
Doom Classic Complete für 3,74€

*gog.com*
Wochenendaktion: Nordic Nobility (mit den Gothic-Spielen, Spellforce, Book of Unwritten Tales und mehr)
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Dort sind vom 18. - 21. Juli viele Zombietitel reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Lost Planet 3 für 13,59€

Beim Quakecon-Wochenende sind heute die Fallout-Spiele reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juli 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Kerbal Space Program (Early Access) für 14,99€

Beim Quakecon-Wochenende sind heute alle Elder Scrolls Spiele besonders reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot(e):
Syberia 2 für 0,99€, Syberia Bundle für 1,49€, Adventure Bundle Vol. 1 für 2,79€

Außerdem gibt es jede Menge neue Angebote der Woche

*Green Man Gaming:*
Namco Bandai Deals

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle mit The Tower, Block Story, Dark Scavenger, Paradigm Shift, Sequence und Instant Dungeon


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Juli 2014)

*Humbe Bundle:*
Noch bis 20 Uhr gibt es das Flash Re-Bundle: Simulators: https://www.humblebundle.com/flash
Humble Square Enix Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/

*Steam: *
50% Rabatt auf Ibb & Obb im Daily Deal: Save 50% on ibb & obb on Steam
Bis zu 75% auf Eve Online im Midweek Madness: Save 75% on EVE Online on Steam
Planet Explorers für 13,79€ im Mideweek Madness: Save 40% on Planet Explorers on Steam

*GreenManGaming:*
75% auf Spiele mit Batman im 48h Deal: Batman - 75 years
10% auf Eve Online Plex: eve plex | Search Results | Green Man Gaming




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GOG:*
60% auf Smugglers V: http://www.gog.com/game/smugglers_v


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Juli 2014)

Heute die volle Packung an *Square Enix-Titeln* im Humble Bundle! 

https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Juli 2014)

PCGamer und BundleStars verschenken heute das Rennspiel *GTR Evolution*, da GTR Evolution nur ein DLC zu Race 07 darstellt, gibt es das Hauptspiel obendrauf.

We're giving away a million Steam keys for GTR Evolution, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juli 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit für 3,74€ und EA Racing Pack für 13,74€

*EA verschenkt übrigens die Sims 2 Ultimate Collection: http://help.ea.com/en/article/how-to-get-the-sims-2-ultimate-collection/
 Einfach in Origin als Produktcode eingeben*: I-LOVE-THE-SIMS


----------



## ZockerCompanion (24. Juli 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesdeal: Viscera Cleanup Detail für 4,79€: Save 40% on Viscera Cleanup Detail on Steam
Wochenenddeal: 33% auf Dead Island Epidemic und Gratis-Wochenende: Dead Island Weekend Deal
Wochenenddeal: Ace Combat: Assault Horizon für 4,99€: Save 75% on Ace Combat Assault Horizon - Enhanced Edition on Steam

*GreenManGaming:*
Digital Tribe Bundle für 4,99€ : Digital Tribe Bundle | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
(Enthalten ist Dementium 2 HD, Legendary, Kung Fu Strike + DLC, Velvet Assassin, The-Terrian-Saga-KR-17 und ein 75% Gutschein für Stronghold 3)

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Weekly Bundle: Plug in Digital: https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2014)

*gog.com:*
Dort gibt es ab sofort auch Linux-Spiele und es läuft eine Aktion mit reduzierten Spielen über das ganze Wochenende hinweg: GOG.com

Wenn ich das richtige sehe, hat man beim Kauf eines Spiels dann mehrere Versionen (Windows & Linux & bei manchen Mac) und kann dann beim Downloaden im Account immer aussuchen, welche Version man runterladen will.


----------



## Larkin (25. Juli 2014)

Bei Greenmangaming.com gibt es gerade das Codemasters Bundle für 4,99
Von den Spielen her ähnlich wie das Humble Flash Re-Bundle letzten Montag.
Overlord 1 + 2,
Operation Flashpoint: Red River + Dragon Rising,
Maelstorm, Hospital Tycoon und Damnation...


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Broken Age für 11,49€

Sagt mal, was ist eigentlich Dungeon Defenders Eternity? Ist das der Nachfolger von Dungeon Defenders? Hab nämlich gesehen, dass wenn man Dungeon Defenders hat, bekommt man zusätzlich noch einen Rabatt von 45%.

*gog.com:*
Telltale und Daedalic Wochenende
Die beiden Trine-Spiele reduziert


----------



## ZockerCompanion (25. Juli 2014)

*Origin:*
Bis zu 40% auf Spiele von Ubisoft: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/...ftsale-jul14-OriginClient_Purchasers_EMActive

*Humble Bundle:*
Im Store gibt es bis zu 90% auf Paradox Titel: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/paradox

*GreenManGaming:*
50% auf Call of Duty: http://www.greenmangaming.com/call-duty-mac/
Murdered: Soul Suspect für 15,19€: http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/de/en/pc/games/action/murdered-soul-suspect/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juli 2014)

Bei g2play.de ist gerade Preisattacke mit diversen Angeboten,

u.a. "XCom:Enemy Unknown" für 3,99€. Gilt noch 2Tage.


http://www.g2play.de


----------



## Larkin (26. Juli 2014)

doofe frage: ist g2play.de seriös? habe die seite schon ein paar mal gesehen, aber irgendwie immer ein ungutes gefühl gehabt. gibt ja genügend storys über seiten die irgendwelche geklauten serials verkaufen, die dann irgendwann bei steam wieder deaktiviert werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juli 2014)

Hab dort schon zwei Keys gekauft. Kann nichts Negatives darüber melden.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (26. Juli 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot: Rise of Nations: Extended Edition für 13,39€: Save 33% on Rise of Nations: Extended Edition on Steam

*GreenManGaming:*
Bioshock Infinite für 7,49€: BioShock Infinite (MAC) | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
A Story About My Uncle für 6,49€: A Story About My Uncle | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
66% auf Thief (2014): thief square 2014 | Search Results | Green Man Gaming

*Origin:*
Titanfall Season Pass für 19,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/192294/pc-download/addon/titanfall-season-pass 
Battlefield 4 Premium-Mitgliedschaft für 39,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/76889/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-premium

*GetGamesGo:*
Bis zu 75% auf Borderlands 2 und DLC's: Borderlands 2 Mac Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Bis zu 50% auf Call of Duty (Darauf achten das es auf Steam aktivierbar ist, wenn man keinen Mac besitzt): Call of Duty Mac Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juli 2014)

Download-Angebote bei Amazon:

*Splinter Cell: Blacklist für 7,97€*

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist [PC Download]: Amazon.de: Games

*Splinter Cell: Blacklist (Digital Deluxe Edition) für 10,97€*

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist - Digital Deluxe Edition [PC Download]: Amazon.de: Games
*
Assassins Creed 2 (Digital Deluxe Edition) für 4,97€*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=515155107&pf_rd_i=1333619031

*Borderlands 2 (Game of the Year Edition - Mac-Version) für 13,97€*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=515155107&pf_rd_i=1333619031


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. Juli 2014)

*GreenManGaming:
*Bis zu 65% aus TrainSimulator 2014: Train Sim
*
GetGamesGo:*
Hitman: Absolution für 6,24€: Hitman Absolution - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Hitman: Absolution: Elite Edition (Beinhaltet Hauptspiel, Sniper Challenge und alle DLC's) für 6,24€: Hitman Absolution - DLC Collection - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Hitman: Absolution - DLC Collection (Beinhaltet nicht das Hauptspiel) für 1,24€: Hitman Absolution - DLC Collection - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Hitman: Blood Money für 2,24€: Hitman Blood Money - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Hitman: Contracts für 1,49€: Hitman: Contracts - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin für 1,74€: Hitman 2: Silent Assassin - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Hitman: Codename 47 für 1,74€: Hitman Codename 47 - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

Apropos neben Season Pass und Premium sind auch die Hauptspiele auf *Origin* reduziert:
Titanfall für 40,19€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/titanfall/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
Digital Deluxe (Titanfall+Season Pass) für 59,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/titanfall/pc-download/base-game/digital-deluxe-edition
Battlefield 4 für 27,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
Digital Deluxe (Battlefield 4+3 Gold-Battlepacks+China Rising) für 34,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/base-game/digital-deluxe-edition
Battlefield 4 + Premium für 67,48€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/base-game/game--premium


----------



## ZockerCompanion (29. Juli 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot: Verdun für 6,45€: Save 66% on Verdun on Steam
Neue Wochenangebote: Weeklong Deals

*GreenManGaming:*
66% auf diverse Star Wars Spiele: star wars mac | Search Results | Green Man Gaming

*GetGamesGo:*
Bioshock Infinite für 7,49€: BioShock Infinite Mac - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Bioshock Infinite Season Pass für 7,99€: BioShock Infinite Mac - Season Pass - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Flash Bundle: Humongous Entertainment: https://www.humblebundle.com/flash
Tagesangebot: The Wolf Among Us für 16,66€: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/thewolfamongus_storefront
Simulators 2 Weekly Bundle für 11,49€: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/simulator2_weekly_storefront

*Diverses:*
Indie Gala: Every Monday Bundle 18: https://www.indiegala.com/
Bundle Stars: Breackneck Bundle für 3,19€: Breakneck Bundle
Groupees: Play Way Bundle: https://groupees.com/playway
Groupees: The British IBM Bundle: https://groupees.com/britishibm


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juli 2014)

Bei Steam gibt es ein neues Angebot für die nächsten 48 Stunden:

*The Fall* für 4,99€

Save 50% on The Fall on Steam

Das passt mir wunderbar. Interessiere mich seit dem Test für das Spiel. Für nen Fünfer? Nehme ich doch gerne an.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (29. Juli 2014)

*Steam:*
Midweek Madness: Octodad für 4,75€: Save 66% on Octodad: Dadliest Catch on Steam
Midweek Madness: 75% auf Age of Empires 2 HD: Save 75% on Age of Empires II HD on Steam
*
GreenManGaming:*
Warhammer 40K: Kill Team für 4,99€: Warhammer® 40000®: Kill Team™ | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
Bis zu 75% auf Spiele von Kalypso: Kalypso Offers



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Humble Bundle:*
Tagesangebot: Kingdom Rush für 1,99€: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/kingdomrush_storefront
Diese Woche gibt es im Store bis zu 75% auf Square Enix Spiele: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/squareenix

*Amazon:*
Wochenangebote:
Anno 1701 für4,97€: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=516489067&pf_rd_i=1333619031
Deus Ex: Game of the Year Edition für 3,97€: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=516489067&pf_rd_i=1333619031
Deus Ex: Invisible War für 3,97€: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=516489067&pf_rd_i=1333619031 
Deus Ex Human Revolution: Augmented Edition für 4,97€: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=516489067&pf_rd_i=1333619031
Deus Ex Human Revolution: Director's Cut für 6,97€: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=516489067&pf_rd_i=1333619031
Deus Ex: The Fall für 6,97€: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=516489067&pf_rd_i=1333619031

*Diverses:*
Square Enix Store: Summer Sale: https://store.eu.square-enix.com/emea_de/search/results.php?id_product=1435|1072|1454|1270|1445|281|1285&tcid=gi2gt2q93a


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
FTL - Faster Than Light für 3,39€ und mit Soundtrack für 4,58€

*gog.com:*
Games from Paris

*Green Man Gaming:
*Kalypso-Spiele um 70% reduziert
*
Indie Royale:*
The Debut 16 Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Juli 2014)

HumbleBundle hat eine kleine Gratis-Aktion:
Die ersten drei Comicbände von* The Walking Dead* bekommt man nach Angabe seiner Email-Adresse völlig kostenlos. 

https://www.humblebundle.com/thewalkingdead


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Red Faction Guerilla für 0,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Orcs Must Die Spiele reduziert
Transistor für 12,72€
*
McGame:*
Special Angebote


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2014)

in amazons appstore gibts momentan knapp 30 ansonsten kostenpflichtige apps für lau:



Flightradar24 Pro
Wetter Live
Carcassonne
Mein Wecker
WiFi File Explorer PRO
Photo Editor+
PDF Max
CalenGoo
Convertor Pro
Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing
Zeichen Pad
Tägliche Trainings
Docs To Go Premium Key
List Master Pro
Allrecipes Dinner Spinner Pro
Bruchrechner Plus
White Noise
Zahlungserinnerung Pro
Instapaper
KeepTrack Pro
Ultimate Guitar Tabs and Tools
Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary, 8th edition
Das kleine Klavier (pro)
Essential Anatomy 3
MathsApp Graphing Calculator
KAYAK PRO
Home Budget Manager
Food Diary and Calorie Tracker PRO by MyNetDiary
Language Coach

Amazon.de: Apps für Android

vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare für 5,74€, der DLC Deadliest Warrior für 3,74 und beides zusammen im Complete Pack für 7,99€

*gog.com:*
Interplay-Spiele um 50% reduziert

*Humble Bundle Store:*
Dort gibt es wieder ein paar Tagesangebote: Zum Beispiel den Goat Simulator für 4,99€, War of the Roses für 4,99€, Final Fantasy III für 6,49€....

*Bundle Stars Store:*
Dort sind aktuell auch viele Spiele stark reduziert. Beispielsweise: Demonicon für 6€, Blood Knights für 2,24€, Omerta für 3€.......


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Murdered: Soul Suspect für 19,99€
(*Kleiner wichtiger Hinweis*: Im Humble Store kostet das Spiel aktuell sogar nur *15,19€*)


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> (*Kleiner wichtiger Hinweis*: Im Humble Store kostet das Spiel aktuell sogar nur *15,19€*)



und mit us-ip kostet es noch einmal 4 euro weniger, also um die 11. 
war wohl ein voller erfolg...


----------



## Enisra (2. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und mit us-ip kostet es noch einmal 4 euro weniger, also um die 11.
> war wohl ein voller erfolg...



das Medienecho war halt auch nur durchwachsen


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Killer is Dead - Nightmare Edition für 11,99€

Und es gibt wieder neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com*
Sudeki für $2.39

*Indie Gala:
*Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. August 2014)

*Groupees: Build a Be Mine Bundle*

Minimum *$1*:
Lili: Child of Geos
100% Orange Juice 
The Campaign Series: Fall Weiss
Little Big Adventure 
99 Spirits 
99 Spirits - Cage of Night (DLC) 
BloodRayne
Isomer 
The Book of Legends 

_Alle Spiele sind für Steam einlösbar bis auf Little Big Adventure (DRM-frei) und BloodRayne (einlösbar auf gog.com)_

https://groupees.com/babmb 
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Nur noch wenige Stunden und das aktuelle Humble Flash Bundle endet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Angebote bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Meridian4 10 Jahre Jubiläums Angebot
State of Decay für 6,45€

*gog.com:*
Mark of the Ninja: Special Edition für $5.99
*
Humble Store (Daily Deal):*
Binary Domain für 3,74€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. August 2014)

*Bundle Stars - Arcania + Gothic Bundle*

Für *12,49€*:
Gothic I		     	  
Gothic II: Gold Edition	  	    	  
Gothic 3	
Gothic 3: Forsaken Gods Enhanced Edition		
ArcaniA		
ArcaniA: Fall of Setarrif

ArcaniA & Gothic Bundle

Alternativ kann man auch die Gothic Universe Edition für *4,99€* erwerben.

*Kiss My Bundles - The Horror Bundle*

Für *$4.99*: 
Soulbringer 
Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi 
Grimind 
Lucius 
Litil Divil  
Age of Fear: The Undead King 
Age of Fear 2 
Realms of the Haunting 

The Horror Bundle | KissMyBundles.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2014)

Wing Commander 3 gibt es kostenlos bei Origin


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. August 2014)

*Gratisspiele*

Space Hack _(endet heute Abend, 10jähriges Jubiläum Meridian4)_
The Expendabros _(verfügbar bis 31. Dez 2014)_
Frozen Hearth _(Indiegala Giveaway Aktion)_

_Alle Spiele benötigen einen Steamaccount._


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Games Workshop (Da sind einige Spiele reduziert, z.b. die Dawn of War Spiele)

*gog.com:*
Tesla Effect: A Tex Murphy Adventure für $7.99

*Humble Store Tagesangebot:*
The Walking Dead Season 1 für 6,24€

*Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 7 Bundle


----------



## Sanador (7. August 2014)

Wollt ihr gerne bei diesem Wetter Boot fahren?
Dann hab ich hier was für euch!

Ship Simulator Extremes Bundle

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MichaelG (7. August 2014)

Thx. Ship Simulator ist schon geholt.  Bei Steam gibts auch aktuell diverse Meridian-Packages. Ob nun das Syberia-Bundle, das Still Life-Bundle (beide für unter 5 EUR genauer gesagt für EUR 3,75  bzw. EUR 4,99), das Meridian-Complete Package mit 46 Games für 75% Rabatt für unter 50 EUR.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
StarForge (Early-Access) für 4,74€

Wochenendangebote:
Insurgency für 7,49€
Nosgoth - Kann an diesem Wochenende angetestet werden
Saints Row IV für 9,99€, Game of the Century Edition für 19,99€ und Saints Row Ultimate Franchise Pack für 27,49€

*Humble Store Tagesangebot:*
Euro Truck Simulator 2 Gold Edition für 6,99€ 

Außerdem gibt es ein neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Japan Edition


----------



## MichaelG (7. August 2014)

Schade daß ich SR II III und IV schon habe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2014)

Man kann jetzt Battlefield 4 für 7 Tage kostenlos spielen und Kingdoms of Amalur für 48 Stunden: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/free-games/game-time


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Legends of Eisenwald (Early Access) für 8,99€

*gog.com:*
Papers, Please für $4.99
Wochenendaktion: A Midsummer Gamer's Dream (Einige Spiele um 70% reduziert)

*Green Man Gaming:*
50 games you must play (Spiele um bis zu 80% reduziert)
Indie Bundle 1 und 2 für je 4,97€


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Spec Ops: The Line für 3,99€


----------



## RichardLancelot (9. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Spec Ops: The Line für 3,99€


Zuschlagen! Eins der besten Spiele die ich 2012 gedaddelt habe und leider in den Medien und beim Mainstream-Publikum völlig unterschätzt...


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2014)

bei Shooterkiddys vielleicht, aber in den Medien? Das ist schon leider wieder so ein Beispiel für einen Kritikerliebling


----------



## RichardLancelot (9. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> bei Shooterkiddys vielleicht, aber in den Medien? Das ist schon leider wieder so ein Beispiel für einen Kritikerliebling


Ehrlich? Ich hab nicht viel darüber gelesen/gefunden bevor ich es gekauft habe. Und das Spiel hatte es wirklich in sich.


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2014)

dann haste aber einige Meldungen und Erwähnungen übersehen
grade in nem Ami Podcast von dieser oder letzter Woche wurde der wieder erwähnt, um nur mal die MIR aktuelleste Erwähnung und Empfehlung zu nennen


----------



## RichardLancelot (9. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> dann haste aber einige Meldungen und Erwähnungen übersehen
> grade in nem Ami Podcast von dieser oder letzter Woche wurde der wieder erwähnt, um nur mal die MIR aktuelleste Erwähnung und Empfehlung zu nennen


Da hast du mich missverstanden: ich gab das Spiel zum Vollpreis zum Release gekauft, weil ich den Plot Klasse fande. Im Nachhinein wurde das Spiel mehr beachtet, richtig. Schon allein wegen der Nominierung für den Computerspielpreis.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2014)

Ubisofts *Child of Light* gibt es bei Amazon für günstige 6,97€.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=520314207&pf_rd_i=1333619031


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Supreme Ruler 1936 für 12,57€

Und es gibt wieder jede Menge neue Angebote der Woche

*Green Man Gaming:*
Nordic Games Titel reduziert
50 Games you must play - Titel 40-31 jetzt reduziert

*Humble Store Tagesangebot:*
Runner 2 für 2,49€
*
Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. August 2014)

BundleStars beitet zurzeit die *Deponia Teile* vergünstigt an: Special offers on individual games from Bundle Stars

*Humble Flash Sale*: Heute mit Mystery/Puzzle-Spielen
https://www.humblebundle.com/flash


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. August 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> BundleStars beitet zurzeit die *Deponia Teile* vergünstigt an: Special offers on individual games from Bundle Stars



Da ist ja 2-Mal The Raven zu sehen. Für 5,50€ und für 6,25€. Ich nehme mal an, dass in der Deluxe Edition mehr drin ist, aber warum ist sie dann billiger? Das verwirrt mich etwas


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da ist ja 2-Mal The Raven zu sehen. Für 5,50€ und für 6,25€. Ich nehme mal an, dass in der Deluxe Edition mehr drin ist, aber warum ist sie dann billiger? Das verwirrt mich etwas



Jup, ist zwar schon aus dem Sale raus, aber in der Deluxe Edition wäre tatsächlich mehr drin (Soundtrack, Artbook und so) warum das den Anlass gibt die billiger zu verkaufen verstehe wer will, vielleicht war es einfach ein Fehler oder zu vile Keys im Kontingent. 

Da ich nun eben auf BundleStars war: Zusätzlich zu den Deponia-Teilen werden nun auch diverse Teile von der *DSA-Reihe* vergünstigt angeboten. 

Special offers on individual games from Bundle Stars


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. August 2014)

*Steam:*

Tagesangebot: 
Jazzpunk für 5,09€
Mittwochswahnsinn: 
Max Payne 3 für 4,99€ 
PAYDAY 2 für 13,99€


*Bundle Stars Judgement Bundle*

Für *3.59€*:
Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project
Arsenal of Democracy: A Hearts of Iron Game
Dustforce
Postmortem: One Must Die
Evilquest
Duke Nukem
Duke Nukem 2
Cubetractor
Overcast - Walden and the Werewolf
A New Reckoning
Containment: The Zombie Puzzler
Viscera Cleanup Detail: Santa's Rampage

Judgement Bundle

*Flying Bundle: Who's Gaming Now?!*

Für *$1*:
CubeGun
Guns and Robots - Starter Pack
Hostile Waters: Antaeus Rising
Jet Gunner
War in a Box: Paper Tanks
Musik-Bonus von Carlmundo und Flexstyle 

Flying Bundle - Who's Gaming Now?! Bundle


Im *Humble Store* gibt es Halo: Spartan Assault für 99 Cent


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. August 2014)

Bei Amazon gibt es gerade 10 Euro Rabatt auf einige Spiele: Amazon.de: Gamescom 2014: Tagesangebote

Sobald man die Bestellung fertig macht, wird dann bei einem Spiel 10 Euro abgezogen. So kann man z.B.  NBA 2k15 für den PC, welches erst im Oktober erscheint, schon für 19,95€ bestellen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Always Sometimes Monsters für 4,99€
*
gog.com*
Leisure Suit Larry Reloaded für $4.99

*Humble Store:*
To The Moon für 1,39€

*Indie Royale:*
Neu: The Topware Bundle mit:

- Dream Pinball 3D
- Planets Under Attack
- Earth 2140
- Enclave Gold Edition
- Commander: Conquest of the Americas Gold
- Jack Orlando
- X - Blades
- 3 SwitscheD
- Chicken Shoot
- Chicken Shoot 2

ein weiteres Spiel wird dann später noch freigeschaltet. Der aktuelle Mindestpreis liegt bei 2,48€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. August 2014)

*Indie Gala: August Heat Bundle*

Für *$1*: 
Voyager
Porradaria Upgrade
Fester Mudd: Curse of the Gold - Episode 1 
Truffle Saga 

Für *$3.99* _(die ersten 24h)_: 
Racer 8 
Shiny the Firefly  
Leisure Suit Larry Reloaded 
Cold War 
Us and Them 
R.I.P.D.: The Game 
+ 3 weitere Spiele als Bonus
_
Voyager und Porradaria Upgrade sind nur über Desura verfügbar, alle anderen kommen mit einem Steam-Key._

https://www.indiegala.com/


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. August 2014)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
Awesomenauts für 1,99€

Wochenendaktion:
Sanctum 2 für 2,24€ und Complete für 3,44€ (Das Spiel kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos angetestet werden)
The Darkness 2 (geschnittene Version) für 5,99€

Außerdem ist an diesem Wochenende Kalypso-Jubiläums Wochenende mit reduzierten Spielen

*gog.com:*
Sacred 2 Gold Edition für $7.99
Crimsonland für $6.99

*Green Man Gaming:*
50 Games you must play - Jetzt Platz 30-21 reduziert
30 must have indie titles
*
Bundle Stars:*
8 Ball Bundle mit:

- Pool Nation
- FX Football
- International Snooker
- Total Pro Golf 3
- World Basketball Tycoon
- Franchise Hockey Manager 2014
- Out of the Park Baseball 2014

Das alles gibts zusammen für 2,69€


----------



## Batze (15. August 2014)

*Steam:

*Läuft über Tagesangebot, also noch knapp 26 Stunden.

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition  3,99€


Teil 1 gibt es unter gleichen Link für 1,59€


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Counter Strike: Global Offensive für 6,99€

*gog.com:*
The Witcher 1 & 2 um 80% reduziert
Wochenendaktion: Platformers Aplenty

*Humble Store 
Tagesangebot:*
Papo & Yo für 2,99€

Total War Wochenende

*Uplay-Shop:*
Sommeraktion bis zum 24.08.

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

*Dragon Age: Origins* für 1,74€ bei Greenmangaming.com. So günstig hab ich es - glaube ich - noch nirgends gesehen.

Dragon Age: Origins | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

AUf bundlebandits.com gibt es ein Bundle für nur 2 Dollar, bestehend aus folgenden Spielen:

- Metal Planet (Steam)
- Lost Civilization
- Face Noir
- Evy Magic Spehres
- Voyager
- 1Quest
- Metal Planet (Desura)

http://bundlebandits.com/bundle?bid=73


----------



## PcJuenger (16. August 2014)

Tropico 4 Collectors Bundle (Grundspiel + 12 DLC) für  39 ct.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Tropico 4 Collectors Bundle (Grundspiel + 12 DLC) für  39 ct.


Ein Link würde hier nicht schaden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Mark of the Ninja für 2,99€ und Special Edition für 3,59€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

Amazon hat wieder einige Download-Angebote, hier die Besten:

*Assassins Creed - Black Flag *für 14,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=520515007&pf_rd_i=1333619031

*Assassins Creed - Die Ezio-Trilogie* für 10,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=520515007&pf_rd_i=1333619031

*Splinter Cell - Blacklist* für 10,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=520515007&pf_rd_i=1333619031


----------



## PcJuenger (16. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Link würde hier nicht schaden.



Sorry ^^;

Okaaay...jetzt kostet es anscheinend wieder 5.99 O.o
Sparen Sie 85% bei Tropico 4: Steam Special Edition auf Steam
War vielleicht doch nur ein Steam Fehler?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Sorry ^^;
> 
> Okaaay...jetzt kostet es anscheinend wieder 5.99 O.o
> Sparen Sie 85% bei Tropico 4: Steam Special Edition auf Steam
> War vielleicht doch nur ein Steam Fehler?



Schon besser. 

Und nebenbei:

Für die nächsten 70 Stunden Stunden ist *Mark of the Ninja* für 2,99€ zu haben.

Save 80% on Mark of the Ninja on Steam


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2014)

*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified*

Bei g2play.de für (kein Witz!) 1,49€!!!

The Bureau: XCOM Declassified Steam Key - XCOM


----------



## Kaisan (16. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *The Bureau: XCOM Classified*
> 
> Bei g2play.de für (kein Witz!) 1,49€!!!
> 
> The Bureau: XCOM Declassified Steam Key - XCOM



Ahh, verdammt, ich habe es damals mal für 20 Euro gekauft und immer noch nicht gespielt. Warten lohnt sich immer ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. August 2014)

Neues Amazon-Angebot:

Assassins Creed 3 für 6,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=520318167&pf_rd_i=1333619031

Glaube momentan wechselt Big A täglich seine Download-Angebote.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. August 2014)

*Steam
Tagesangebot:*
F1 2013 für 11,24€ und die Classic Edition für 13,74€

*Green Man Gaming:*
50 Games you must play - Platz 20 bis 11 reduziert
Namco Bandai Deals


----------



## Sanador (18. August 2014)

Jetzt Summer-Sale Reloaded auf GamersGate Summer Sale .


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. August 2014)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
Secrets of Raetikon für 4,99€

Und neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Screamer 4x4 für $2.39

*Humble Store:*
Killer is Dead: Nightmare Edition für 11,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Bully: Scholarship Edition für 2,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Portal 2 für 4,99€ und Portal Bundle für 6,24€
Metro Last Light Complete für 4,99€ (den ersten Teil gibt's für 2,49€)
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Must have indie titles (Platz 10 - 1)
*
Bundle Stars:*
Titanium Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. August 2014)

Humbo Jumbo Bundo 2


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. August 2014)

Upsala.  Das hab ich ganz übersehen  Danke für's hinzufügen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. August 2014)

Ok eins noch 

*Groupees: Be Mine 14*

Für *$1*: 
Meltdown 
Little Big Adventure 2 (Twinsen's Odyssey) 
Legacy! 

Für *$5*: 
Betrayer 
Consortium
The Mysterious Cities of Gold 
Whispering Willows 

http://groupees.com/bm14


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2014)

2k-wochenende bei steam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Eldritch für 2,39€

*gog.com:*
Blackwell Reihe reduziert
*
Humble Store:*
The Fall für 3,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Axis Game Factory Bundle für $8.99


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2014)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
Kinetic Void (Early Access) für 4,99€

Wochenend-Angebote:
Assetto Corsa (Early Access) für 17,49€
Dishonored für 3,74€ und die Goty für 8,49€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos gespielt werden)
Borderlands 2 für 7,49€ und die Goty (Achtung: nicht alle DLCs darin enthalten) für 11,24€ (Das Spiel kann an diesem Wochenende ebenfalls kostenlos angetestet werden)

*Green Man Gaming:*
50 Games you must play (Platz 11-1)

*Neues Humble Weekly Bundle:*
Humble Weekly Bundle: Extra Credits mit:

- Enemy Mind (Steam)
- One Finger Death Punch (Steam)
- Two Brothers (+ Prequel Comic) (Steam + DRM frei)

ab $6.79
- Master Reboot (Steam + DRM frei)
- Stick it to the Man (Steam + DRM frei)

ab $15
- Ether One: Deluxe Edition (Steam + DRM frei)
- Hand of Fate (Early Access / Steam)

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
The Debut 17 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. August 2014)

Auf Origin gibt's grad Titanfall für 17,99€


----------



## Enisra (22. August 2014)

mal ne Frage zu Dishonored:
Lohnt sich eigentlich die GOTY dazu oder sind die DLCs dazu alle Grütze??


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. August 2014)

Aktuelles Angebot bei Amazon:

*Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon* für 3,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=521820447&pf_rd_i=1333619031


----------



## PcJuenger (22. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zu Dishonored:
> Lohnt sich eigentlich die GOTY dazu oder sind die DLCs dazu alle Grütze??


Dieser Trials DLC ist in meinen Augen net so gut, die beiden mit Daud dagegen sind ziemlich cool ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. August 2014)

*gog.com:*
EA Klassiker reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Nordic Games Wochenende


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Blackguards für 13,59€ (DLC Untold Legends für 1,69€)

*Humble Store:
*Tagesangebot:
Giana Sisters Twisted Bundle für 4,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2014)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
The Bridge für 0,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche
*
gog.com:*
Little Big Adventure für $3.58

*Green Man Gaming:*
Book of unwritten Tales Spiele um 90% reduziert
Bandai Namco Spiele um bis zu 83% reduziert
Iceberg Interactive Spiele um bis zu 75% reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Legend of Grimrock für 2,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle mit Night Shift, Where Angels Cry, War on Folvos, 1000 Amps, Shad'O, Lucius und Duplicity


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Eve Online für 9,99€ (+ Abogebühren nach 1 Monat)

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
The Walking Dead: Season 2 für 9,19€
Men of War: Assault Squad 2 für 14,99

*McGame:*
Panzer Tactics HD für 9,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Endless Space: Gold Edition für 8,74€
*
Humble Store (Tagesangebot):*
Gunpoint für 1,99€
*
Bundle Stars:*
Victoria Complete Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2014)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
Zombie Driver HD für 1,79€ und die HD+Soundtrack Version für 2,39€ und die Complete für 3€

*gog.com:*

Dort hat sich seit gestern einiges verändert und dies wird in diesem Video erklärt (gog.com jetzt z.B. mit einer DRMfreien Movies-Sektion):




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZQL-8SDyi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Durch die ganzen Änderungen werden allerdings auch so manche Spiele von gog.com verschwinden, weil es keine Einigung mit dem Hersteller gab oder weil er diese nicht mehr auf gog.com anbieten möchte.
Diese Spiele werden in den nächsten 5 Tagen nochmal zu einem reduzierten Preis von bis zu 80% angeboten:  GOG.com 
Danach verschwinden sie wohl komplett aus dem Katalog. (Im Account bleiben sie natürlich bei Kauf enthalten).

Außerdem gibt es wie im Video zu sehen, 2 Filme aus der neuen Movies-Sektion kostenlos: Movies ● GOG.com

Mehr dazu kann man hier und hier lesen.

*Humble Store:*
Pid für 1,99€


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. August 2014)

*Splinter Cell Blacklist für 1,88€ bei Gamersgate*


----------



## PcJuenger (28. August 2014)

Mal eine Frage: Lohnt sich Deadlight?
Ist ja auch gerade auf Steam im Angebot für 2,39€
Sparen Sie 80% bei Deadlight auf Steam


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Lohnt sich Deadlight?
> Ist ja auch gerade auf Steam im Angebot für 2,39€
> Sparen Sie 80% bei Deadlight auf Steam


Ich kann es empfehlen. Ein richtig guter Action-Horror-Sidescroller mit erstaunlich guter Optik und Top-Soundkulisse.

Für den Preis... Zuschlagen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2014)

"Splinter Cell" für 1,88€?! Muss ein Tippfehler sein..


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Splinter Cell" für 1,88€?! Muss ein Tippfehler sein..


Hm, jetzt ist es wieder beim Normalpreis von 29,99€. Aber ich hab noch rechtzeitig zugeschlagen.


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Lohnt sich Deadlight?
> Ist ja auch gerade auf Steam im Angebot für 2,39€
> Sparen Sie 80% bei Deadlight auf Steam



Gäbe es auch im aktuellen Humble Bundle dazu 

Mir hats recht viel Spaß gemacht und für den Preis kann man nix falsch machen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. August 2014)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
Grid Autosport für 24,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Call of Duty Reihe reduziert  - Call of Duty Ghosts kostet grad 29,99€ (Kann auch kostenlos angespielt werden an diesem Wochenende)
(Das gibts bei Mc Game allerdings schon für 24,99€ - Nur so als Hinweis)
Contagion für 4,74€ (Kann auch kostenlos gespielt werden am Wochenende)

Außerdem gibt es das Microsoft Studios Wochenende

*McGame:*
Ein paar Spiele bis zu 70% reduziert (u.a. Jagged Alliance Spiele )

*Bundle Stars:*
Valhalla Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 8 Bundle

*Humble Bundle:*
Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: [adult swim]games


----------



## Briareos (29. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Call of Duty Reihe reduziert  - Call of Duty Ghosts kostet grad 29,99€ (Kann auch kostenlos angespielt werden an diesem Wochenende)
> (Das gibts bei Mc Game allerdings schon für 24,99€ - Nur so als Hinweis)
> Contagion für 4,74€ (Kann auch kostenlos gespielt werden am Wochenende)


Spinnt bei mir die Steam-Anzeige oder sehe ich das richtig, das es für CoD: Ghosts bereits *50(!!!)* DLC-Packete gibt? oO

Zum Glück habe ich nur die ersten beiden Teile gespielt ...


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich kann es empfehlen. Ein richtig guter Action-Horror-Sidescroller mit erstaunlich guter Optik und Top-Soundkulisse.
> 
> Für den Preis... *Zuschlagen!*


... gemacht! 

Danach hab ich das Spiel gekauft.


----------



## svd (29. August 2014)

Oh yeah, ua ist  Interstate '76 auf gog.com in Aktion. 
Der funkige Soundtrack gehört für mich zu den Besten der Videospielgeschichte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. August 2014)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
Reus für 2,49€

*gog.com:*
Activision-Spiele reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
Rise of the Triad für 3,49€

*Humble Store:*
Humble Store Space Weekend

Neu: The Pax 10 Flash Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. September 2014)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
DieselStörmers (Early Access) für 11.39€


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. September 2014)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
Turbo Dismount für 3,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche
*
Indie Gala:*
Monday Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
The Inferno Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. September 2014)

Hab durch Zufall folgendes Schnäppchen bei Amazon entdeckt:

*Tomb Raider - Anniversary* für 1,87€. DRM-freie Version!

http://www.amazon.de/Tomb-Raider-An...s=videogames-dl&ie=UTF8&qid=1409688658&sr=1-8


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Monster Loves You! für 2,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Thief für 10,19€ und Master Thief Edition für 11,21€
Wargame: Red Dragon für 19,99€ und Wargame Franchise Pack für 20€

*McGame:*
Battlefield 4 für 18,99€
Lunar Flight für 2,49€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Millenium: A New Hope für 1,49€

*Bundle Stars:
*The Arctic Bundle mit Syberia 1 & 2, Scratches Director's Cut, Nikopol: Secrets of the Immortals, Post Mortem, Still Life 1 &2


----------



## svd (3. September 2014)

Wer noch immer einen "Core-i7 K" und 16GB RAM in seinen neuen PC einplant... warum nicht "nur" einen Xeon und 8GB nehmen und den
Rest in etwas sinnvolleres, weil direkt spielspaßfördernderes stecken?

Ab morgen 14Uhr gehen zB die Samson MediaOne 5a BT in Aktion. Momentan für ca. 140€ gelistet, fallen sie, hoffentlich, in die angenehmere 100€ Region.

Wer den Platz hat um die zwei Lautsprecher auf seine Ohrwascherln auszurichten, ist bei Studiomonitoren fast notwendig und die Boxen sind doch sehr (fast zu) 
groß für den durchschnittlichen Schreibtisch, bekommt hier den besseren Sound als bei einem 100€ 2.1 System. 
Dazu noch die Möglichkeit, sein Smartphone oder Tablet via Bluetooth zu verbinden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2014)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
Terraria für 1,99€ und 4er Pack für 5,59€
*
Bundle Stars:*
Reboot Bundle 7.0

*Blink Bundle:*
Something for Everyone Bundle 2


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2014)

Hmmm... das Reboot-Bundle sieht nicht schlecht aus. Dann müsste ich nur "Velvet Assassin" verschenken...


----------



## Larkin (4. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmmm... das Reboot-Bundle sieht nicht schlecht aus. Dann müsste ich nur "Velvet Assassin" verschenken...



velvet assassin wäre der einzige titel aus dem bundle der mich interessiert. also wenn du es noch verschenken willst, wäre ich ein dankbarer abnehmer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2014)

Larkin schrieb:


> velvet assassin wäre der einzige titel aus dem bundle der mich interessiert. also wenn du es noch verschenken willst, wäre ich ein dankbarer abnehmer.


Ich überlege es mir noch... Aber wenn, bist du vorgemerkt


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Evoland für 2,49€

Wochenendaktionen:
Space Run für 8,99€
Codemasters Wochenende

*Green Man Gaming:*
GMG Weekly Bundle: Street Racing Syndicate, Super Sanctum TD, Sanctum 1 & 2, PID, Avencast: RotM, Ring Runner: Flight of the Sages für 4,97€

*Humble Bundle:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Rock, Paper, Shotgun

*Bundle Stars:*
The Trainz Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2014)

*Steam
Tagesangebot:*
Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons für 5,09€

*gog.com:*
Autumn Assortment Weekend Promo

*Bundle Stars:*
Night Dive Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
The Debut 18 Bundle

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Heftvollversionen im September:

*PC Games 09/2014:*
Alan Wake (Steam)

*Gamestar 09/2014:*
Arcania: Gothic 4

*Computer Bild Spiele 10/2014:*
Supreme Commander 2 (Steam)
Arcania: Fall of Setarrif (als hätte man sich mit der Gamestar abgesprochen^^)
Jane Angel: Das Rätsel der Templer (Wimmelbildspiel)
Hitman - Codename 47 (ab 18 Download-Vollversion mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Sleeping Dogs (Ü18 Vollversion), Tropico 4


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. September 2014)

Neues Bundle auf Indie-Gala: The Grotesque Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. September 2014)

Der *Humble Herbst ...ähh Sommerschlussverkauf* ist heut gestartet, mal wieder 2 Wochen lang jeden Tag neue Angebote.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store

Zudem:  *Warlock: Master of the Arcane* gratis!


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. September 2014)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
Monaco für 3,49€

Außerdem wie immer am Montag beginnen die neuen Angebote der Woche

*gog.com*:
6th birthday promo - year one. 
Da wechseln die Angebote wohl täglich.

*Green Man Gaming:*
Dort läuft die Sega Woche und heute ist alles von Company of Heroes 1 & 2 reduziert

*Indie Gala:*
Wie immer jeden Montag: Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2014)

Valiant Hearts: The Great War (Uplay Code) für 8,97€


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2014)

zum Car Mechanic Simulator:

ist Okay, zwar kein Highlight, aber ganz sauber Programmiert, leider etwas zusehr simplifiziert und repetetiv und bei den Testfahrten wirkt es, als hätte man die vorhandenen Unity Assets genommen, keine Ahnung ob das mit Unity läuft
für 14€ würde ich es nicht kaufen, eher nochmal für die hälfte, es ist aber kein so Ausfall wie die komischen Deutschen Simulationen


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2014)

*Steam
*Tagesangebot:
Space Pirates and Zombies für 1,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr(Midweek Madness):
The Banner Saga für 9,99€ und die Deluxe Edition für 11,49€
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Franchise Pack für 19,99€ (Titel sind auch einzeln reduziert)

*gog.com*:
6th Birthday Promo: Year two

* Green Man Gaming:*
In der Sega Woche ist heute alles rund um Total War reduziert

*Humble (Store):*
Humble Indie Bundle 12
End of Summer Sale: Tag 2

*Bundle Stars:*
F.E.A.R. Bundle (alle Spiele) für 7,29€
Außerdem gibt es alles zu Batman reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Castlevania - Lords of Shadow 2 Digital Bundle für 14,99€

*gog.com:*
6th Birthday - Year Three*

Green Man Gaming:*
In der Sega Woche ist heute alles rund um Sonic reduziert

*Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale: Tag 3


----------



## Kevin1965 (11. September 2014)

Wer Skyrim noch nicht hat. Bei Steam gibt es das Spiel im Wochenend-Deal für 3,74 Euro. Also ich habe zugeschlagen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Natural Selection 2 für 5,74€ und Deluxe Edition für 9,24€

Wochenendangebote:
Skyrim für 3,74€ und Legendary Edition für 10,19€
Kingdoms of Amalur für 4,99 und Collection für 9,99€

Außerdem läuft das Capcom Wochenende.*

gog.com:*
6th Birthday: Year Four

*Green Man  Gaming:*
Neue Titel in der Sega Woche reduziert
Deadly Premonition Director's Cut für 9,99€

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Wochenbundle: Humble Weekly Bundle: Kalypso 2
End of Summer Sale: Tag 4*

Bundle Stars:*
Hearts of Iron III Complete Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Among the Sleep für 11,99€
*
gog.com:*
6th Birthday Promo: Year Five
Wochenendaktion: Indietastic
*
Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale Tag 5 (die nächsten 6 Stunden gibt es Banished für 4,99€)

*Indie Gala:*
Back 2 School Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Mirror's Edge für 2,49€

*gog.com*
6th Birthday: Year Six

*Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale: Tag 6


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2014)

wer mirrors edge immer noch nicht hat, gehört eh verprügelt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. September 2014)

*Gratisspiele:*

DLH.net vergibt zurzeit 3 Steamspiele, einzige Hürde, sofern man dieses Angebot in Betracht ziehen möchte, ist sich zu registrieren und für den Newsletter anzumelden.

Enclave
Knights and Merchants HD
East India Company Gold


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Starpoint Gemini 2 (Early Access) für 14,99 €

*gog.com*:
6th Birthday: Sunday Finale (viele Spiele reduziert)
*
Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale: Tag 7


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut für 4,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche
*
gog.com:*
Bad Mojo Redux für 2,29€

*Green Man Gaming:*
25% Rabatt auf kommende Titel

*Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale - Tag 8
Das Spiel Receiver gibt es kostenlos!

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Spiele von Team17 reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2014)

Humble Flash Bundle: Shmups


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
DLCs zu DCS World reduziert

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Shadowrun Returns für 3,74€
Der RPG Maker und Spiele, die damit erstellt wurden, sind reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
GMG Weekly Bundle*

Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale: Tag 9

*Bundle Stars:*
Indie Jam 4 Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
The Parachute Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

Aktuell bei EA im Originstore: Rubrik Gratis aufs Haus: Bejeweled 3 kostenlos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2014)

Wieder neue Tagesangebote bei Humble Bundle.

Bestes Angebot des Tages:

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution (Director's Cut*) für 3,74€

https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
French Indie Sale

*gog.com:*
Consortium: The Master Edition für 5,29€


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Just Cause 2 für 2,99€ und die Just Cause Collection für 3,79€

Wochenendangebote:
Sniper Elite 3 für 30,81€
Age of Wonders 3 für 19,99€
Warner Bros. Publisher Wochenende

*Green Man Gaming:*
Alles rund um Civilization reduziert

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Merge Games
End of Summer Sale: Tag 11
*
Indie Gala:*
Steam Greenlight Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Immortal Bundle


----------



## Sanador (19. September 2014)

Alle Flatout-Teile für etwas mehr als 2 Euro. Flatout Complete Pack na Nuuvem


----------



## Denis10 (19. September 2014)

Danke, das hat dieses mal sogar ohne Proxy geklappt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2014)

*Steam:*
Talk like a Pirate Day. Alle möglichen Spiele rund um das Thema Piraten reduziert.

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Pew Pew Promo

*Green Man Gaming:*
Paradox Spiele reduziert

*Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale: Tag 12


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Fallout Collection für 4,99€

*Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale: Tag 13


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2014)

Die Retail-Version von *Assassins Creed 4 - Black Flag* ist für 17,97€ zu haben.

http://www.amazon.de/Assassins-Cree...sr=8-1&keywords=assassins+creed+black+flag+pc

Bin fast in Versuchung geraten, aber nach sovielen jüngst gekauften Download- wie Retailspielen passe ich dieses Mal, obwohl mir dieser AC-Teil noch fehlt. ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Pixel Piracy für 4,99€

*Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale - Letzter Tag


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2014)

momentan gibts *tropico 3 umsonst* im humble store.


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2014)

Thx. Damit ist meine Tropico-Sammlung endlich komplett. Hab Tropico 1 Gold, Tropico 2, 3, 4 und 5 Day1 Edition.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Last Federation für 9,99€

Und es gibt neue Angebote der Woche
*
gog.com:*
The Labyrinth of Time für 1,89€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Ubisoft Spiele im Angebot

*Humble (Store):*
Humble Flash Bundle: Yesteryear

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
FPS Redux Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2014)

Thx. Beim Humble-Bundle konnte ich wieder einmal nicht nein sagen (allein schon wegen Deadelics Alcatraz). Und schon wieder ein paar Games mehr. Ich glaub ich muß langsam mal schneller zocken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. September 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Kentucky Route Zero für 11,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr(Midweek Madness):
Outlast für 6,79€ (DLC Whistleblower für 3,05€)
Rising Storm Game of the Year Edition für 4,49€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Might & Magic Heroes VI: Complete Edition für 9,99€
Child of Light für 7,49€

*Humble (Store):*
Humble Bundle: PC & Android 11


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. September 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Frozen Synapse für 4,59€

*gog.com:*
Fract Osc für 4,49€

*Indie Royale:*
The War Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. September 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Fight the Dragon (Early Access) für 7,19€

Wochenendaktionen:
Total War Wochenende (Total War Rome 2 kann am Wochenende auch kostenlos gespielt werden)
Goat Simulator für 5,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Capcom-Spiele reduziert

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Leading Ladies

*Bundle Stars:*
Painkiller Bundle (die ersten 48 Stunden für 3,59€)


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion für 9,24€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Fall Favorites from Atari and Kalypso

*Green Man Gaming:*
Paradox Deals
Ubisoft Deals


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Crypt of the Necrodancer (Early Access) für 10,04€

*Green Man Gaming:*
The Wolf Among Us für 11,49€
Resident Evil 4 HD Version für 9,99€
Resident Evil 5 für 9,99€
Resident Evil 6 für 7,49€
Resident Evil Revelations für 9,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Binding of Isaac für 0,74€ und die Collection für 0,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
75% auf die Telltale Spiele


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2014)

Bei Nuuvem gibt es Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor für knapp 24 Euro. Noch ca. 12 Stunden lang.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. September 2014)

*The Evil Racoon Sleeping with an Unknown Declassified Dog in the City Bundle*

Für *$10*:
XCOM: Enemy Unknown 
Sleeping Dogs: Limited Edition 
Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City 
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified

Evil Racoon Sleeping with Unknown Declassified Dog in the City Bundle |

*Indie Gala: Every Monday Bundle*

Für *$1.99*: 
Pretentious Game 
Train Town 
Trainz Trouble 
Mechanic Escape 
T.E.C. 3001 
Fly'N 

https://www.indiegala.com/weekly


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2014)

Thx für Mordor. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich bei Nuuvem wenigstens alles in englisch haben kann. Bei Spanisch oder ist das portugiesisch ?? verstehe ich nur Busbahnhof.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2014)

die seite ist doch völlig selbst erklärend. 
ich kann auch kein portugiesisch und hatte noch nie auch nur das geringste problem dort irgendwas zu bestellen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2014)

Wo finde ich dann den Steamkey ? Oder bekomme ich den erst per Email ?


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo finde ich dann den Steamkey ?



unter 'meine spiele' (meus games).


----------



## LowriderRoxx (29. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wo finde ich dann den Steamkey ? Oder bekomme ich den erst per Email ?


Anmelden -> Meus games -> gewünschtes Spiel anklicken -> "Chave de instalação/ativação" ist der Key


----------



## MichaelG (29. September 2014)

Da steht aber (noch?) nix. Hatte den dort auch vermutet. Aber der wird für Mordor vielleicht auch erst später freigeschaltet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da steht aber (noch?) nix. Hatte den dort auch vermutet. Aber der wird für Mordor vielleicht auch erst später freigeschaltet.



Der Key steht da immer erst, wenn das Spiel offiziell freigeschaltet werden kann. Bei Mordor ist morgen der offizielle Release, dann steht dort bei Nuuvem in deinem Account der Key drin.

Ich hab es mir auch gekauft, bei dem Preis und den bisherigen Tests musste ich auch zuschlagen


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Surgeon Simulator 2013 für 2,49€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*McGame:*
Hier gibts The Evil Within inklusive Season Pass (Downloadversion) für 49,99€ zum Vorbestellen

*Humble (Store):*
Humble Flash Bundle: 11 bit Studios

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. September 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Duke Nukem Forever für 4,99€ und die Collection für 7,19€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Alles rund um den Euro Truck Simulator 2 reduziert
Torchlight 1 für 3,74€ und Torchlight 2 für 4,74€


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2014)

Gamesplanet hat Warner Bros Sale

https://de.gamesplanet.com/promo/warner_week

Origin hat derzeit auch einen Sale

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/deals/sale/growyourcollectionsale

Assassin Creed Enzio Trilogie Uplay für 11 Euro
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008T04KLS/


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Oktober 2014)

Direkt bei Blizzard gibt es noch bis 6. Oktober Diablo 3 und Reaper of Souls jeweils für nen Zwanni:
https://eu.battle.net/shop/de/product/game/diablo


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2014)

Die Heftvollversionen im Oktober:

*PC Games 10/2014:*
Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon (Uplay-Konto benötigt)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Call of Juarez: Gunslinger



*Gamestar 10/2014:*
Dungeon Siege 3 (Steam)

*Computer Bild Spiele 11/2014 (Gold Edition):*
Tropico 4
Eador: Masters of the Broken World
Sleeping Dogs (Ab 18 Downloadversion mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung)
Lost Souls: Enchanted Paintings (Wimmelbildspiel)
Serie: The Walking Dead: 1. Staffel: 1. Episode.

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Sniper: Ghost Warrior, Risen 2: Dark Waters, Film ab 18 Download: The Expendables 2


----------



## McDrake (1. Oktober 2014)

Mass Effect 3 
5.99€
https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/mass-effect-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## MichaelG (1. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Direkt bei Blizzard gibt es noch bis 6. Oktober Diablo 3 und Reaper of Souls jeweils für nen Zwanni:
> https://eu.battle.net/shop/de/product/game/diablo



Thx. für unter 40 EUR für beide mußte ich doch glatt mal zuschlagen. Besser als im Medimurks auf Lieferung zu warten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Prototype 2 für 7,49€ und Franchise Pack für 12,49€
*
gog.com:*
Ascendant für 3,19€

*McGame:*
Dragon Age Ultimate Edition für 4,99€
Dragon Age 2 für 4,99€
Battlefield 4 für 18,99€

*Indie Royale:*
The Mystery Bundle. Das ist ein Bundle, bei dem man am Anfang nur 2 von 10 Spielen sieht, die anderen werden alle erst noch freigeschaltet. Dafür ist es wohl am Anfang billiger.


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2014)

E-Postbrief einmal angemeldet werden automatisch alle einschreiben dahin geschickt von deutschen ämtern und einrichtungen ein kritik punkt von 

Media Markt hat eine 3 für 2 Aktion bis Sonntag - ob lokal auch keine Ahnung 
Nimm 3 - Zahl 2 jetzt bei Media Markt

Final Fantasy 14 ARR (MMO) 9,99€
Save 50% on FINAL FANTASY® XIV: A Realm Reborn™ on Steam
CE 17,49€

Steam Blood of the Werewolf bis 15.10 für 1,04€
Save 85% on Blood of the Werewolf on Steam

Grouppes hat ein neues Bundle
https://groupees.com/tuesday8 

für 1$ erhält man hier für Steam
Bleed, Circuits, Ascensions to the Throne, Them the Summoing, The Tomorow War


----------



## Bonkic (2. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> für 1$ erhält man hier für Steam
> Bleed, Circuits, Ascensions to the Throne, Them the Summoing, The Tomorow War



bei diesen bundles frag ich mich immer, wer diese völlig unbekannten super-indie-dinger noch spielt.
das angebot an populäreren indie-spielen ist doch schon so gewaltig, dass man schon davon nur einen bruchteil überhaupt jemals spielen kann (als normaler mensch).


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2014)

Also Bleed ist schon bekannter 

und viele von den spielen haben meist noch sammelkarten für steam


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Oktober 2014)

*XCOM - Enemy Unknown gratis*

Die Golden Joystick Awards stehen mal wieder an und im Zuge dieser Verleihung vergeben CVG und GreenManGaming wieder ein Gratisspiel.
Den Steamkey erhält man aber erst nach Abstimmungsende am 23. Oktober. Zudem wird wohl ein mit Steam verbundener Playfire-Account benötigt.

Originalmeldung: Golden Joysticks: Vote and receive XCOM free, courtesy of Green Man Gaming - CVG
Und hier gehts zur Abstimmung: Golden Joystick Awards 2014 - CVG US


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2014)

wollte ich auch erst posten wusste aber nicht ob das gegen die regeln verstösst weil man diverse accounts erstellen muss und sie verknüpfen muss und unklar ist ob alles es bekommen 

Pcgames verschenkt zusammen mit Dlh.net Steamkeys für Pirates of the black cove

DLH.Net vergibt Steam-Keys für Pirates of Black Cove Gold EditionNews - Spiele-News | DLH.NET The Gaming People


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2014)

Klappt eigentlich bei DLH immer gut. Hab von denen bereits Enclave und East Indian Company für lau.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Planetary Annihilation für 13,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Dynasty Warrior 8 für 24,99€
Democracy 3 für 7,81€

Außerdem läuft das Paradox Publisher Wochenende und ihr könnt an diesem Wochenende Crusader Kings II kostenlos spielen.

*gog.com:*
Terraria für 1,99€

*McGame:*
Bis zu 60% Rabatt auf diverse Spiele

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Neko Entertainment

*Bundle Stars:*
The Evolution Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
Beim Mystery Bundle wurde ein neues Spiel freigeschaltet: Huntsman - The Orphanage


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2014)

Für unsere Konsolen Zocker vieleicht interessant 

Guthaben mit 50 € 

Guthaben mit 50 € über PayPal aufladen und 10 € zusätzlich erhalten


Sonderangebot im PlayStation Store gilt ab heute bis 30. Oktober


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klappt eigentlich bei DLH immer gut. Hab von denen bereits Enclave und East Indian Company für lau.



Sagt mal, ist diese dlh.net Seite bei euch gerade auch so fehlerhaft? Ich logge mich ein, will dann auf keys gehen und bin immer gleich wieder ausgeloggt. Funktioniert irgendwie grad alles nicht.

Edit: Jetzt geht's. War anscheinend überlastet.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

die leute von reddit haben rausgefunden das es steam keys gibt  meist dauert es dann bis zum nächsten morgen bis die seite wieder läuft 

http://www.gog.com/promo/ubisoft_weekend_promo_031014

Ubisoft Sale am wochende

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00I2T1I6Q/
Within Temptation - Hydra Digital Album für 3,99 €

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004HILOEW
Star Wars The Comple Collection Bluray 57 €

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0058SH1TM/
Starcraft 2 - Heart of the Swarm 13,13 Retail 

Wings of Liberty Retail für 14,59 bei einer Lieferzeit von 2 bis 3 Wochen
auch bei Amazon erhätlich


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Ubi Arcade Pack für 19,99€

Die Spiele gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen:
Child of Light für 7,49€
Valiant Hearts: The Great War für 7,49€
Trials Fusion für 9,99€

*gog.com*:
[url=http://www.gog.com/promo/ubisoft_weekend_promo_031014]Wochenendaktion: Ubisoftklassiker reduziert[/URL]

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot:
Tomb Raider Goty für 5,99€

Außerdem:
Epic Bundles Weekend
Legacy Interactive Spiele um 75% reduziert
Merge Deals

*Indie Gala:*
The Early Epics Bundle

*Indie Royale*:
Beim Mystery  Bundle wurde ein neues Spiel freigeschaltet: Paranormal State: Poison Spring


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Oktober 2014)

@ Shadow

Dein Link zu dem GoG-Angebot ist falsch. Der führt zu dem Steam-Angebot *Trials Fusion*...


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

dann nimm meinen sauerland


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Shadow
> 
> Dein Link zu dem GoG-Angebot ist falsch. Der führt zu dem Steam-Angebot *Trials Fusion*...



Danke für den Hinweis, hab es ausgebessert 



Wynn schrieb:


> dann nimm meinen sauerland



Ach so, hatte nicht gesehen, dass du das ja schon gepostet hattest :-o


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition - Buy and download on GamersGate

La Noire Complete für 6€ bei Steam bleibt der Preis für Standard Version bei 7,50 € trotz Sales 

Van Helsing 2 7,49€

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/vanhelsing2_storefront

Diverse Gratis Promo DLC zu Tom Clancy F2P Taktik Shooter 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/317453/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/317454/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/317455/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2014)

GreenManGaming hat jetzt eine "Deal of the Day"Aktion am Laufen.
Heutiges Angebot:

*Tomb Raider ( 2013 )* für 5,99€

Deal of the Day

Für morgen bzw. für heute ab 16:00 Uhr angekündigtes Tagesangebot:



Spoiler



*Brothers - A tale of two sons*



Zusätzlich können 20% Rabatt via Online-Gutschein eingelöst werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2014)

Wochenend-Deal bei Amazon:

*Assassins Creed - Revelations* für 4,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=532689947&pf_rd_i=1333619031


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

Oder gleich die Enzio Trilogie für 11 Euro

Assassin's Creed - Ezio Trilogie [Download]: Amazon.de: Games

Neukunden bei GMG sollten das Gratisspiele Paket nicht vergessen
Welcome Pack | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

VBHGBM-JS2VN9-0J5OFM

Das ist der 20% Rabattgutschein für GMG gültig bis noch heute und morgen

Titanfall (Download für Windows) - buecher.de

Titanfall für 2,99 € bei Bücher.de (Kreditkarte gebraucht - FSK18 Freischaltung bei der Post erforderlich)


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2014)

Titanfall für 3 EUR ? Mann muß das Spiel scheiße sein, wenn der Preis so stark in den Keller gerutscht ist.


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Titanfall für 3 EUR ? Mann muß das Spiel scheiße sein, wenn der Preis so stark in den Keller gerutscht ist.



ja ne, weil Promoaktionen auch so viel aussagen


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

Bücher.de hat kurz vorm Wildstar Release die Collectors Edition für 35 € im Angebot ich denk mal das sind einfach Spezialangebote oder bei Titanfall Lagerräumung das sie die Hüllen und DVDs wegwerfen und Keys billig verkaufen


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2014)

Promoaktionen hin oder her. Von 60 EUR auf 3 EUR ist mehr als Promo. Das ist beschämend. Promo wäre mal 50% Rabatt. Aber nicht preislich noch tiefer zu sinken als irgendein kleines Indie Game. Erst recht nicht nach so kurzer Zeit nach dem Release.


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2014)

das kam im März raus
kurz ist was anderes und ob was schlecht ist ohne es mal gesehen zu haben ist auch äußerst Fragwürdig
Es ist CoD mit Minimechs und Doublejumps, nichts was ich selber spielen würde aber was ganz Lustig beim zuschauen ist


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2014)

ich schätze mal, dass titanfall bei weitem nicht so erfolgreich war, wie von ea und auch microsoft erwartet.
das spiel ist kommerziell durch.


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

Titanfall PC wird seit einem Vierteljahr immer öfters als Angebot verkauft im Einzelhandel - Inziwschen gibt es das Spiel schon für 20€ bis 15€ bei MediaMarkt und Saturn ohne Aktion.

Auf dem PC wars halt nicht so erfolgreich geworden wie erhofft


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2014)

6 - 7 Monate. Tolle Wurst. So schnell war noch kein Game auf dem Preislevel. Und schaut man bei EA rein kostet das Game immer noch rund 40 EUR.


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 6 - 7 Monate. Tolle Wurst. So schnell war noch kein Game auf dem Preislevel. Und schaut man bei EA rein kostet das Game immer noch rund 40 EUR.



*Hust* Square Enix *Hust*

Ansonsten gibt es durch Rabattcodes schon 20% bis 25% Rabatt bei digitalen Shops und spätestens nach einem Vierteljahr gibts die "meisten" Spiele schon für 50% weniger.

Ich hatte da vor nem Jahr mal einen Blog geschrieben 

Lohnt es sich noch Spiele am Release Tag zu kaufen ? - Wynn - mybuffed, Die Community für Onlinespieler


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 6 - 7 Monate. Tolle Wurst. So schnell war noch kein Game auf dem Preislevel. Und schaut man bei EA rein kostet das Game immer noch rund 40 EUR.



und ich soll ein Fanboy sein und du kein Hater. ahja
ja, neben den anderen Firmen die Ewigkeiten ihre Preise hochhalten:
Das gibt auch genug andere Spiele die gut waren und dennoch schnell in nem Sale waren und nicht von EA waren


----------



## MichaelG (4. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich mir z.B. die Ezio-Triologie so anschaue und was die Teile heute noch kosten. Und das in Vergleich zum wesentlich jüngeren Titanfall (was sogar durch den MP-Fokus noch länger aktuell sein müßte) sag ich nichts mehr.


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2014)

ahja
ein Erfolgreiches Spiel kostet länger mehr Geld und ein Unerfolgreicher nicht
schön Captain Obvious, aber was sagt das über das Spiel aus?


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

Firefly Bluray 13,86€ 
Firefly - Der Aufbruch der Serenity: Die komplette Serie Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Nathan Fillion, Gina Torres, Alan Tudyk, Morena Baccarin, Adam Baldwin, Jewel Staite, Summer Glau, Ron Glass: DVD & Blu-ray

X-Men Erste Entscheidung Bluray 4,45 €
http://www.amazon.de/gp/dp/B00I8A97TO

Wolverine - Wie alles begann Bluray 5,83€
http://www.amazon.de/gp/dp/B00CE2T800


----------



## Sanador (4. Oktober 2014)

Von Titanfall wurden 3 Millionen Exemplare im Retail-Bereich verkauft, es wurden nicht die Downloads noch die Bundles dazugezählt.
Und ja, auf dem PC sind die Verkäufe eher zurückhaltend, dennoch war/ist für Microsofts Konsole das Spiele ein guter Boost. 

Edit:
Tomb Raider: Blood Editon GotY gibt es jetzt zum millionsten Mal als Deal für 5,99 und mit Voucher ( VBHGM-JS2VN9-0J5OFM ) bekommt man es sogar für nur 4,79 Euro.
Tomb Raider Game of the Year | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## Larkin (4. Oktober 2014)

schade...die titanfall aktion funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

Du brauchst halt eine kreditkarte und eine fsk18 verifizierung bei dem shop 
könnte natürlich auch sein das es ausverkauft ist 


Fim de Semana Devolver - Nuuvem

Nuvem hat Devolver Sale

zahlbar mit Paypal - Wenn man es in den Einkaufskorb packen kann dann hat es keinen Regionlock 

Alles Steamkeys für Europreise bei W Brasilanische Real auswählen


----------



## Larkin (4. Oktober 2014)

kann es nicht mal in den warenkorb legen....die page sagt gleich: "Dieser Download ist nicht länger erhältlich."...kreditkarte und verifizierung wären kein thema gewesen...


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

jo dann ausverkauft - kein wunder bei dem preis ^^


----------



## golani79 (4. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> jo dann ausverkauft - kein wunder bei dem preis ^^



Kommt drauf an - hätte es kaufen können, wollte es aber selbst zu dem Preis nicht


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2014)

call of duty 1 (ja das allerallererste aus dem jahr 2003!) kostet bei steam 19,99 euro? bitte was? 
und so was hält steam für vorschlagenswert?
auch nicht schlecht: mass effect 2 wird mir vorgeschlagen, weil ich kürzlich max payne 3 gespielt habe. aha - klingt logisch.


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> call of duty 1 (ja das allerallererste aus dem jahr 2003!) kostet bei steam 19,99 euro? bitte was?
> und so was hält steam für vorschlagenswert?
> auch nicht schlecht: mass effect 2 wird mir vorgeschlagen, weil ich kürzlich max payne 3 gespielt habe. aha - klingt logisch.



also was Steam einem so alles vorschlägt -.-
mir wird Europa Universalis vorgeschlagen weil ich Take On Mars in der Wunschliste habe, also die Schnittmengen sind da auch nur so grob vorhanden
Oder es wird einem etwas vorgeschlagen weil man die Seite aufgerufen hat, allerdings nur im Rahmen der Vorschlagsliste ...


----------



## golani79 (4. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> call of duty 1 (ja das allerallererste aus dem jahr 2003!) kostet bei steam 19,99 euro? bitte was?



Eh eines der besten - hätte ich es noch nicht, würde ich lieber 20€ für CoD 1 hinlegen, als 50-60€ für Ghosts oder sonst nen neuen Teil


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2014)

also wenn man die call of duty spiele ab modern warfare wegen der story spielt sind sie nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Eh eines der besten - hätte ich es noch nicht, würde ich lieber 20€ für CoD 1 hinlegen, als 50-60€ für Ghosts oder sonst nen neuen Teil


Dann doch lieber das erste "Medal of Honor". IMO DER Klassiker unter den WW2-Shootern. [emoji4]


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Eh eines der besten



gar keine frage. 
steam kann ja nicht wissen, dass ich das schon gespielt hab.


----------



## golani79 (5. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber das erste "Medal of Honor". IMO DER Klassiker unter den WW2-Shootern. [emoji4]



Ohne Frage auch ein super Spiel - habe CoD aber bevorzugt, weil das Kimme und Korn hatte.
Meinst du mit dem 1. MoH das von der PSone oder schon das am PC?


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

Wo wir Call of Duty als Thema hatten 

Call of Duty: Ghosts - Hardened Edition (100% uncut) - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Cod Ghost Hardenet Edition + 5 Euro FSK Aufschlag für 26,34 €


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Project Zomboid (early-access) für 8,39€

*Bundle Stars:*
Dort im Store sind einige Titel zeitlich begrenzt stark reduziert

*Indie Royale:*
Beim Mystery Bundle wurden folgende Spiele neu hinzugefügt: Major Mayhem, Power-Up


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ohne Frage auch ein super Spiel - habe CoD aber bevorzugt, weil das Kimme und Korn hatte.
> Meinst du mit dem 1. MoH das von der PSone oder schon das am PC?


 Die PC-Version. Omaha Beach - ein großer Moment der Videospiel-Geschichte. [emoji7]


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Bundle Stars:*
> Dort im Store sind einige Titel zeitlich begrenzt stark reduziert



Mortal Combat der key dort lässt sich mit einer deutschen ip nicht aktiveren


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mortal Combat der key dort lässt sich mit einer deutschen ip nicht aktiveren



Jop, stimmt. Ich musste meinen Key damals vom Humble Store auch mit einer ausländischen IP aktivieren. Das Spiel läuft aber danach ganz normal.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2014)

Amazon-Download-Angebot des Tages:

*Dishonored* für 4,97€

Dishonored: Die Maske des Zorns [Steam Code]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Prison Architect (Early-Access) für 9,51€

20 Spiele neu von Disney veröffentlicht (darunter u.a. Disney Epic Mickey 2) mit einem 10% Rabatt
Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Mutator-Promo
*
Humble Bundle:*
Humble Flash Bundle: Kiss

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Reboot Bundle 8

*Indie Royale:*
Neues Spiel im Mystery Bundle freigeschaltet: The Samaritan Paradox


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Serious Sam 3: BFE für 3,69€ und Gold-Edition für 4,59€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Alles rund um Assassin's Creed reduziert
Kerbal Space Program (Early-Access) für 16,79€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Grid Autosport für 19,99€ und den Season Pass für 14,99€
Postal & Postal 2 Pack für 2,87€
Papo & Yo für 2,59€

*Humble Store:*
Humble Weekly Bundle: Nordic Games 2

*Indie Royale:*
Neues Spiel im Mystery Bundle freigeschaltet: Kingdom Elemental


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2014)

Thx. Und schon ist dank Humble Bundle mein Steam-Account weiter gewachsen.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2014)

hier gibts alien isolation für grad mal 20 euro.
fragt mich aber bitte nicht, wie seriös der laden ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hier gibts alien isolation für grad mal 20 euro.
> fragt mich aber bitte nicht, wie seriös der laden ist.


Wieso taucht der Titel mit zwei unterschiedlichen Preisen auf? 

Alien Isolation kaufen, Alien Isolation Key - bei Gameladen


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wieso taucht der Titel mit zwei unterschiedlichen Preisen auf?
> 
> Alien Isolation kaufen, Alien Isolation Key - bei Gameladen



gute frage, keine ahnung.
hab da auch noch nie was bestellt. kann also nicht sagen, ob der shop was taugt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gute frage, keine ahnung.
> hab da auch noch nie was bestellt. kann also nicht sagen, ob der shop was taugt.


Also der Shop ist mir nicht völlig unbekannt... Aber gekauft hab ich dort bis dato auch nix. Vielleicht haben andere Foren-Kollegen mehr Ahnung davon.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2014)

An anderer Stelle hab ich gelesen, dass es wohl ein Key von AMD zu Alien gibt, das würde super günstige Keys erklären.


----------



## Exar-K (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja, beim Never Settle Programm ist Alien dazugekommen.
Der Markt wird deshalb grad mit billigen Keys überschwemmt.


----------



## golani79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ihr Alien Isolation günstig aber "sauber" haben wollt, dann schaut bei nuuvem vorbei.


----------



## Larkin (8. Oktober 2014)

also erstens ist es auf nuuvem region locked...so viel zu sauber...und 30€ find ich nicht unbedingt günstig...gut ist gerade rausgekommen, aber dank der never settle geschichte gibts die dinger bei ebay (eu key) für 25€ tendenz fallend...


----------



## golani79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Das "sauber" war im Bezug auf diverse Keyshops, wo sich Leute nicht sicher sind, wo die Keys herkommen - nuuvem ist offizieller Reseller.
Habe auch nur wegen dem Preis geschaut und vom Regionlock steht auf der Übersichtsseite nichts - kann man dann aber immer noch per VPN kaufen / aktivieren.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> und vom Regionlock steht auf der Übersichtsseite nichts



doch.
"*REGION LOCKED:* Esse jogo só poderá ser jogado na América do Sul"


----------



## golani79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> doch.
> "*REGION LOCKED:* Esse jogo só poderá ser jogado na América do Sul"



Nicht auf der Artikelseite - auf der Übersichtsseite ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man etwas bei nuveem eingeloggt in den Warenkorb packen kann ist es meistens nicht region lock der key weil die website die ip checkt 
Und wenn man bei nuveem preordert kriegt man meist einen für seine region passenden key erst wenn das spiel releast wurde gibts bei nuveem meist region lock keys


https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/dragon-age-1/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition

Dragon Age Origns bis 14te oktober umsonst


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2014)

Schade daß ich die Ultimate Edition quasi schon habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/dragon-age-1/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
> 
> Dragon Age Origns bis 14te oktober umsonst


Cool. Jetzt muss ich kein Geld ausgeben und kann es trotz aller Unsicherheit (ob es ein Spiel für mich ist) antesten.

Hammer, was EA Folge in Folge an Vollversionen raushaut. Die Beste war für mich bis dato *Pflanzen gegen Zombies*. Das Spiel lockt immer wieder mal für ein Paar kurze Runden, wegen seines abwechslungsreichem Inhalt und seinem Humor.


----------



## Larkin (8. Oktober 2014)

was bin ich froh...dass ich vor nem monat das spiel noch gekauft hab. :>


----------



## PcJuenger (8. Oktober 2014)

Ach komm, das Spiel ist gut, dafür kann man auch Geld ausgeben ^^
Zumal ich mich mehr darüber ärgern müsste, Dead Space 3 bei Release gekauft zu haben und ein halbes Jahr später hätte ich es für unter 20€ haben können ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Carmageddon: Reincarnation (Early Access) für 14,99€*

McGame:*
Late Night Gaming (noch bis 1 Uhr)

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Just Cause 2 für 2,99

*Indie Gala:*
Bitcomposer Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
[url=http://www.indieroyale.com/?royale=183]Neu: The Debut 19 Bundle[/URL]
Beim Mystery Bundle wurde folgendes Spiel neu freigeschaltet: Battlepaths


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Cool. Jetzt muss ich kein Geld ausgeben und kann es trotz aller Unsicherheit (ob es ein Spiel für mich ist) antesten.



Dragon Age 1 Origins ist mit das beste Adventure RPG

Allein die Streiterein der chars untereinander 

Und derzeit gibt es 690 Mods die das Spiel erweitern

Dragon Age - mods and community


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Und derzeit gibt es 690 Mods die das Spiel erweitern
> 
> Dragon Age - mods and community



Du meinst wohl eher 2.167 Mods.


----------



## Exar-K (9. Oktober 2014)

Bitte diesen Thread nicht für Offtopic missbrauchen sonst geht die Übersicht flöten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Hammerwatch für 2,24€

Wochenendangebote:
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Full Burst für 9,99€
Space Engineers (Early Access) für 11,39€
Focus Home Interactive - Publisher Wochenende

*McGame:*
Promo-Wochenende

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Age of Mythology - Extended Edition für 9,51€

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Weekly Bundle: IndieCade 2

*Bundle Stars:*
Euro Truck Simulator 2 Gold + Bundle für 7,99€
FPS Redux Bundle für 3,59€


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2014)

Planzen gegen Zombies - Garten Krieg 11,99 €

Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare [Spiele Download] – Games online kaufen


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Fract Osc für 7,49€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Big Games Big Sale*

Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Age of Empires III - Complete Collection für 9,24€
Mastertronic Games

*Humble (Store):*
Humble Bundle: Encore Weekend

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2014)

Bundle Stars - Home

Dark Messiah of Might & Magic 2,99€ Steam


----------



## PcJuenger (11. Oktober 2014)

Da auf Steam ja gerade Space Engineers im Angebot ist: Macht das Spiel dauerhaft Spaß? Irgendwie spricht es mich an, aber ich weiß nicht, ob's mich dauerhaft überzeugen kann, deshalb wollte ich Meinungen einholen


----------



## MichaelG (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab zwar Space Engineers aber es gehört momentan noch zu meiner Pile of Shame.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Da auf Steam ja gerade Space Engineers im Angebot ist: Macht das Spiel dauerhaft Spaß? Irgendwie spricht es mich an, aber ich weiß nicht, ob's mich dauerhaft überzeugen kann, deshalb wollte ich Meinungen einholen



Da ist Early Access ist würde ich erstmal das Wochende es testen und erst es dann kaufen aber im Kopf behalten das es nie fertig werden kann


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2014)

Save 75% on Magrunner: Dark Pulse on Steam

Magrunner 2,49€ 

Save 75% on ENSLAVED™: Odyssey to the West™ Premium Edition on Steam

Enslaved 4,99 €

Noch 2 nette angebote nochmal zu Erinnerung


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Forced für 3,49€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Rise of Nations: Extended Edition für 9,99€


----------



## Bonkic (12. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Green Man Gaming:*
> Tagesangebot: Rise of Nations: Extended Edition für 9,99€



hm, das könnte man natürlich auch mal wieder spielen. 
was kann denn diese extended edition?


----------



## golani79 (12. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was kann denn diese extended edition?



Scheint wohl zusätzlicher Content enthalten zu sein:



> The Extended Edition includes:
> 
> 
> Rise of Nations
> ...


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2014)

THIEF: Master Thief Edition | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

THIEF: Master Thief Edition
9.89 €
PC Download
20% OFF Voucher
− 1.97 € OCTOBE-R20GMG-OFFERX
Total you pay
7.92 €


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Oktober 2014)

Kostenlose Version von *Alarm für Cobra 11: Crash Time 2*

Eine Aktion von Bundlestars und VG24/7


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> THIEF: Master Thief Edition | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
> 
> THIEF: Master Thief Edition
> 9.89 €
> ...


Arrrghh... Hab schon genug Steam-Spiele die darauf warten gespielt zu werden... Aber dieses Angebot ist zu verlockend... Soll ich? Soll ich nicht?...*grübel*


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
How to survive für 3,49 und mit DLCs für 3,99€


----------



## KiIlBiIl (13. Oktober 2014)

*Dragon Age Origins Aufs Haus bei Origin!*

Hallo,

falls jemand Dragon Age Origins noch nicht hat, Origin bietet dieses derzeit (Bis morgen 14.10.2014) "Auf's Haus" an! 

On The House Dragon Age Origins

Viel Spaß Damit! 

_EDIT: Danke fürs verschieben in den Richtigen Bereich! _


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Planet Explorers (Early Access) für 13,79€

Außerdem gibt es viele neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Risen 1 & 2 reduziert
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Murdered: Soul Suspect für 11,99€

*Humble (Store):*
Humble Flash Bundle: Surprise Attack

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
The Art of War Bundle
*
Indie Royale:*
The Soapsuds Bundle


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *
> Green Man Gaming:*
> Murdered: Soul Suspect für 11,99€



P65PW6-F9B91D-TW2AG2

25% Rabattcode bis morgen 16 uhr


----------



## Enisra (14. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> 
> Außerdem gibt es viele neue Angebote der Woche



Ich würde da auch mal sagen, das Ceville ein Blick wert sein sollte für ein recht gutes Adventure, das leider etwas untergegangen ist
Auch könnte Grand Ages Rome interesant sein, von den Tropico Machern. Wenn auch nicht so gut wie Tropico und mit ein paar Macken, aber dennoch ganz nett und für 3,74 kann man nix falsch machen.


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2014)

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: PAYDAY 2

PAYDAY: The Heist for free for 24 hours via Steam Thursday morning at 10AM Pacific


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sunless Sea (Early Access) für 13,39€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness)
Tomb Raider Spiele reduziert
Abyss Odyssey für 7,49€

*Humble (Store):*
Humble Mozilla Bundle
1C Company Woche

*Bundle Stars:*
Omerta: City of Gangsters Complete Bundle für 3,49€

*Blink Bundle:*
Assorted Games Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Oktober 2014)

Wer sich für die Galaxy-Beta, dem optionalen Spiele-Client von gog.com, einschreiben möchte, kann sich auf eine Gratisversion von Alien vs. Predator freuen.

Giveaway: Aliens vs Predator Classic 2000 ● GOG.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Deponia - The Complete Story für 13,59€

*gog.com:*
Quest for Infamy für 7,99€

*McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Der Herr der Ringe: Krieg im Norden für 2,49€
I Am Alive für 3,95€
FIFA 14 für 9,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Kiss of Death Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Frontline Tactics Complete Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 9 Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell bei Indiegala 

Canyon Capers für lau. Nur kurze Zeit.

Hat sich gerade geändert. Nun ist Ionball 2 für lau im Angebot

https://www.indiegala.com/extra


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell bei Indiegala
> 
> Canyon Capers für lau. Nur kurze Zeit.
> 
> ...



Canyon Capers könnte man sich aber immer noch holen.
Hier der Link: https://www.indiegala.com/giveaways


----------



## Larkin (16. Oktober 2014)

Payday - The Heist kostenlos auf Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Strike Vector für 2,99€

Außerdem darf man an diesem Wochenende 10 Spiele antesten und diese sind auch preislich reduziert

*gog.com:*
Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition für 7,99€
Baldur's Gate 2 Enhanced Edition  für 7,99€

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Vancouver Edition

*Bundle Stars:*
Destiny Bundle


----------



## Larkin (16. Oktober 2014)

ich hatte mal mit der hd version von baldurs gate geliebäugelt....aber ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die unspielbar verbugged sein soll. kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2014)

lazze89 schrieb:


> Gothic 2 + Addon für nur 8,99€ als Download über Amazon



Save 75% on Gothic Universe Edition on Steam

Gothic 1 - Gothic 2 Gold Edition (beinhaltet addon) - Gothic 3 

4,99 €


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. Oktober 2014)

Larkin schrieb:


> ich hatte mal mit der hd version von baldurs gate geliebäugelt....aber ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die unspielbar verbugged sein soll. kann das jemand bestätigen?


Würdest du es denn wirklich spielen? Ich hab mir z.B. vor einigen Monaten aus einer Laune heraus Planescape: Torment für 3€ gekauft und jetzt setzt es nur virtuellen Staub an.

Aber um auf die Frage zurückzukommen: Peter Bathge schreibt im Test:



> Bei Technik und Ausstattung hat Entwickler Over*haul Games geschlampt. Im Test kam es zu einigen Spielabstürzen, am häufigsten beim Tod des Haupt*charakters. Viele Käufer der ersten Stunde klagten zudem über Startprobleme und Anzeigefehler. Der Mehrspielermodus präsentierte sich chronisch instabil und unterstützt entgegen anders lautenden Aussagen der Macher derzeit nur die Spielsuche per Rechner-IP – eine Online-Plattform mit Lobby soll später folgen. Das gilt auch für die deutsche Sprachausgabe: Zwar kommt das Spiel mit kom*plett übersetzten Texten daher, allerdings ertönt nicht ein gesprochenes Wort, weder auf Deutsch noch auf Englisch. Unser Rat: Löscht oder benennt den Ordner "de_DE" im Verzeichnis "Baldurs Gate Enhanced Edition\Data\00776\ lang" um, dann erlebt ihr das Spiel im (toll vertonten) englischen Original.



Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edtion im Test: Mehr als nur eine teure Mod? Jetzt auch mit Testvideo


----------



## Larkin (17. Oktober 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Würdest du es denn wirklich spielen? Ich hab mir z.B. vor einigen Monaten aus einer Laune heraus Planescape: Torment für 3€ gekauft und jetzt setzt es nur virtuellen Staub an.



Der Test hört sich grausam an....zu deiner frage ob ich es spielen würde. erstens haben wir damals im freundeskreis uns zu 5t eine version "geteilt"...und ich hab das game nie selbst besessen. dasselbe gilt übrigens für planescape torment (aus meiner sicht bestes rpg aller zeiten). einerseits ist es also eine gewissensgeschichte wenigstens heute dem entwickler noch ein paar kröten rüberzuschieben. ähnliches habe ich mit einigen anderen oldies auch schon gemacht. andererseits bin ich auf reisen nur mit laptop unterwegs und da laufen dann nur betagtere spiele. also ob ich es wirklich spielen werde steht in den sternen...ich finde dass es ein stück pc gamegeschichte ist und es daher definitiv "nice to have" ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2014)

Larkin schrieb:


> Der Test hört sich grausam an....zu deiner frage ob ich es spielen würde. erstens haben wir damals im freundeskreis uns zu 5t eine version "geteilt"...und ich hab das game nie selbst besessen. dasselbe gilt übrigens für planescape torment (aus meiner sicht bestes rpg aller zeiten). einerseits ist es also eine gewissensgeschichte wenigstens heute dem entwickler noch ein paar kröten rüberzuschieben. ähnliches habe ich mit einigen anderen oldies auch schon gemacht. andererseits bin ich auf reisen nur mit laptop unterwegs und da laufen dann nur betagtere spiele. also ob ich es wirklich spielen werde steht in den sternen...ich finde dass es ein stück pc gamegeschichte ist und es daher definitiv "nice to have" ist.



Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch nach der Dungeons & Dragons Anthology ausschau zu halten. Da sind Baldurs Gate 1 & 2, Planescape Torment, Icewind Dale 1 & 2 und The Temple of Elemental Evil dabei. Das war alles auch für aktuelle PCs und Windows 7 angepasst. Leider gibts die grad nicht mehr direkt bei Amazon, sondern wird nur noch zu horrenden Preisen von Drittanbietern verkauft.


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2014)

Der nächste gog sale kommt und dann gibts wieder die d&d klassiker für ein appel und ein ei bei Gog mit offiziller deutscher sprache oder fanpatch von gog community

baldurs gate 1 und 2 enhanced  sind teilweise nur in original sprache gut spielbar aber waren bei release sehr verbuggt


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2014)

Larkin schrieb:


> ich hatte mal mit der hd version von baldurs gate geliebäugelt....aber ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die unspielbar verbugged sein soll. kann das jemand bestätigen?



Laut mehreren Rezensionen auf gog.com hat sich schon noch einiges getan bei der Version - glaube, ich werde mir die HD Version holen.
War bisher eigentlich auch skeptisch, aber klingt doch ganz gut mittlerweile, was man so liest.


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2014)

naja, war es nicht so das die HD-Version eigentlich so ne Mogelpackung ist und die Leute fast keine Eigenleistung reingesteckt haben?
Sowas sollte man nicht unterstützen, eher die Klassische Fassung holen und selbst nen HD-Patch aufspielen


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2014)

Jo, wenn man I+II schon hat, kann mans auch ganz gut modden - glaub, ich mach das so spar mir die HD Version.

Hier mal ein Link für Interessierte bzgl. Modding:

Newbie guide; modding BG1 if you buy BG1 + BG2 from GOG, page 1 - Forum - GOG.com


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2014)

Für Freunde der Flugsimulation gibts von 18. - 20. Oktober nen Flashsale bei DCS:



> *DCS October Flash Sale!*
> 
> For just two days (18 to 20 October Moscow time), we are offering  a massive 70% off flash sale on most DCS products from our e-shop at:
> 
> ...



E-Shop


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Stanley Parable für 4,07€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Gaming Oktoberfest

*Humble(Store):
*Devolver Digital Weekend

*Indie Gala:*
Wartime Bundle
Friday Special Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Indie Gala:*
> Friday Special Bundle


Weiss jemand ob diese Wimmelbild-Spiele multilingual sind? Wenn ja wäre das ein echtes Schnäppchen für meine Frau...

Edit:
Hmm... Laut Steam sind sie es. Hoffe das gilt auch für die direkt download-baren Versionen, weil ich auf ihrem Netbook kein Steam installieren möchte. Könnte sonst abkacken... 
Okaaaaay, da wollen wir mal Madame damit überraschen. 3 Dollar tun ja nicht weh... ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Neue Aktion von GreenManGaming: Das Indie Weekender.
Viele Indie-Spiele (obwohl sich darunter auch einige Games sehr bekannter Entwickler befinden) aus diversen Genren um bis zu 87% reduziert.

Indie Weekender


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hat mit der PC-Plattform nicht direkt was zu tun, aber Amazan bietet diesen Tag* Simon the Sorcerer - 20th Anniversary Edition *als Android-App zum kostenlosen Download an.
Da Adventures in meinen Augen so ziemlich das einzig wirklich brauchbaren Genre-Spiele für Touchgeräte sind und es sich hier um einen alten PC-/Amiga-Klassiker handelt... Warum nicht? 

Simon the Sorcerer: 20th Anniversary Edition: Amazon.de: Apps für Android


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat mit der PC-Plattform nicht direkt was zu tun, aber Amazan bietet diesen Tag* Simon the Sorcerer - 20th Anniversary Edition *als Android-App zum kostenlosen Download an.



cool!


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber leider nicht für das Fire TV


----------



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, aber leider nicht für das Fire TV



hast du da drauf schon überhaupt mal was gespielt?
aber ansonsten ist das schon ein Fail wenn die eigenen geschenke nicht auf der eigenen Androidplattform läuft


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2014)

Walking Dead - Season 01 ... gab es kostenlos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Walking Dead - Season 01 ... gab es kostenlos.


Wieso gab?


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ich schau nicht jeden Tag in den Fire TV Appstore ... vllt. noch gibt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Es müssten weiterhin die ersten drei Staffeln im Prime-Programm verfügbar sein. Amazon hat ja extra auf der HP darüber geworben.

Ach Moment... Du redest jetzt vom Spiel, nicht von der Serie?


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2014)

*App*store ... d.h. ich rede von dem Spiel, nicht der Serie?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *App*store ... d.h. ich rede von dem Spiel, nicht der Serie?!


Sorry, wenn ich "Season" lese denke ich zunächst immer an Serien. [emoji12]

Aber um beim Spiel zu bleiben, ich meine irgendwo erfahren zu haben dass dort nur die erste Season-Episode kostenlos ist. Vielleicht mal darauf achten...


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Angebot des Tages:
Road Not Taken für 7,49€

Außerdem gibt es wieder jede Menge neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com*
Gem Promo: Pinball Heaven Stacking

*Green Man Gaming:*
Mortal Kombat Arcade Kollection und die Komplete Collection reduziert (gibts auch beide im Bundle)

*Humble (Store):*
Flash Bundle: Extra Life

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Supernatural Bundle


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2014)

DLH.NET The Gaming People

Da gibts für leute die regestriert sind und neue regestrierte derzeit 

Sparen Sie 86% bei KnightShift auf Steam

umsonst


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2014)

Sid Meier's Civilization® V spielen
Bis zum 23. Okt. um 10:00 Uhr kostenlos spielen

Sid Meier's Civilization® V on Steam


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

Lord of the Rings Bundle

LEGO The Hobbit
LEGO The Hobbit - Complete DLC Pack
Lord of the Rings: War in the North
Guardians of Middle-earth    
Guardians of Middle-earth: Smaug's Treasure    
LEGO The Lord of the Rings

für 9,89 €


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Rage für 4,99 (DLC dazu auch reduziert)

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Lichdom: Battlemage für 24,78€
Gods will be watching für 4,49€
*
gog.com:*
Gray Matter für 1,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Depths of Fear Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 10 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2014)

McGame Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
- The Whispered World Special Edition für 3,99€
- Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition für 4,99€
- Batman: Arkham Origins für 4,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Oktober 2014)

Bundlestars: Lord of the Rings Bundle für 9.89€


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Gunpoint für 1,40€

Wochenendaktionen:
Arma 3 (darf man bis 26.Okt. auch kostenlos antesten) für 22,49€
The Forest (Early Access) für 10,04€
Deep Silver Publisher Wochenende

*Green Man Gaming:*
Dort sind auch ein paar Spiele reduziert (Bspw. Hard Reset, Worms Reloaded Goty..)

*Humble Store:*
Merge Games Sale
Neues Weekly Bundle: Get Your Learn On


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Eidos Anthology (34 Spiele + DLC) für 51,99€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Strategy Supreme
*
McGame:*
Special Angebote
Borderlands: The Prequel (Steam-Key) für 33,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Portal Bundle für 6,24€

*Bundle Stars:*
Phantom Bundle


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2014)

https://store.eu.square-enix.com/em...-download/The-Triple-Treat-Halloween-Pack.php

18,99€

*Was ist im Halloween Triple Treat-Paket enthalten?*
- Das Paket enthält drei Steam-Schlüssel für:
   - Tomb Raider "Game of the Year"
   - Murdered: Soul Suspect
   - Thief (Veröffentlichung 2014)


----------



## PcJuenger (25. Oktober 2014)

Was sind da denn die Bezahlmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Eidos Anthology (34 Spiele + DLC) für 51,99€



Liest sich wie ein Ausverkauf von Eidos.


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte mal auf einer meiner Favoriten hinweisen.
Nennt sich Green Pepper und kann man meistens bei Media Markt und fast allen Großen Häusern sehen.
Ich habe aber auch schon gehört das in gewissen Regionen das gar nicht gibt, deshalb der Hinweis.

Momentan haben die um die 60 Spiele im Online Angebot.
Richtig gute Perlen sind dabei, nichts Ultra Neues, aber das ein oder andere könnte ja in der Sammlung fehlen.
*Jedes Game koste 6,99 €*


Ein kleiner Auszug:
Fallout 3 GotY
Silent Hunter 5
Fallout New Vegas
Patriezier 4
Bioshock 1+2 zusammen
Brink
Metro 2033
GTA San Andreas


Ich hoffe das passt hier so rein.
Das sind allerdings nur die Sachen die man wohl Online bekommt. Im Geschäft gibt es noch viel viel mehr.

Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance für 9,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Enlight Games reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Sega Wochenende


----------



## Larkin (26. Oktober 2014)

Warlock 2: The Exiled kostenlos bei Gamersgate leider gibt es gerade keine keys mehr. es wird aber versprochen neue zu besorgen und sie im anschluss auszuliefern...was das game kann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Larkin (27. Oktober 2014)

Larkin schrieb:


> Warlock 2: The Exiled kostenlos bei Gamersgate leider gibt es gerade keine keys mehr. es wird aber versprochen neue zu besorgen und sie im anschluss auszuliefern...was das game kann weiß ich auch nicht.



Schade, leider zeigt Gamersgate sich nicht von seiner besten Seite. Alle bestellten Games wurden wieder aus der Gamersgate Bibliothek gelöscht. Irgendwo soll es ein offizielles Statement geben, dass es ein Pricing error war und es wird wohl keine Keys geben.


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

Gamersgate hatte schon immer einen schlechten ruf  

Die haben öfters falsche produktbeschreibungen und dann ist das spiel wenn es gekauft wurde nicht für steam sondern eine alte retail fassung mit cdkey

oder datenbanken fehler ohne ende wo dann die website für 48 stunden runtergefahren wird damit man alles stornieren kann 


Indie Gala Montag Bundle
https://www.indiegala.com/weekly

GOG Flatout 1 + 2 Sale
GOG.com


Kalypse Bundle für 3,50€
http://www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/kalypso-bundle/??kalypso

http://store.steampowered.com/app/9870/

Ghostbuster 2,99 € Steam bis 3te November


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Oktober 2014)

*Playinjector Halloween Bundle*

Für *$1*:
Der Professor 
Spooky Range 
Dark adventure 

Für *$2.60*:
Wooden Floor 
Motte Island 
Chernobyl Underground 
Aspectus: Rinascimento Chronicles 

Für *$3.99*:
Bloody Streets 

Playinjector: Bundle Store

*Humble Flash Bundle - Boo!*

Für *$1*:
Claire 		
Zafehouse Diaries 

Für *$6*:
Deadly 30 		
Haunt the House: Terrortown 		

Für *$10*:
Doorways Chapter 1 - 3 

https://www.humblebundle.com/flash


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Music Creator 6 Touch für 12,49€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Injustice: Gods Among Us für 4,99€

Bei gog.com kommen übrigens heute Nachmittag die Spiele eines neuen Publishers hinzu (in knapp 12 Stunden). Mal schauen, wer es sein wird.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> [...]Bei gog.com kommen übrigens heute Nachmittag die Spiele eines neuen Publishers hinzu (in knapp 12 Stunden). Mal schauen, wer es sein wird.


Ich bin ein alter Spoiler-Boi:

Good Old Games has announced official re-releases of _X-Wing_ and _TIE Fighter_ that let you play these legendary space combat games (arguably, the best _Star Wars_  games ever) on a modern PC without resorting to bootleg copies or  hacks. They'll cost $10 each when they arrive on October 28th, and  they're Special Editions that include both the CD-ROM content (SVGA  graphics! Voiceovers!) as well as all the expansion packs. If you've  been waiting two decades to once more recreate the Death Star trench run  or blow up a Rebel frigate, your moment has come.



Schön!


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja, es ist Lucas Arts geworden. Am Anfang gibt es die Spiele Tie Fighter, X-Wing, Kotor, Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis, The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition & Sam & Max Hit the Road. Die letzten 4 genannten Spiele sogar auf Deutsch


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell gibts bei Humblebundle das Game Teleglitch gratis.


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell gibts bei Humblebundle das Game Teleglitch gratis.



https://www.humblebundle.com/

Runterscrollen Captcha lösen email eingeben verschicken


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2014)

was zur hölle ist das krankes? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSet4oiSzX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



ich denke, das muss ich haben!


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2014)

Ist bei mir in Steam schon lang auf der Watch List. Warte da nur auf einen Sale.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist bei mir in Steam schon lang auf der Watch List. Warte da nur auf einen Sale.



na ja, jetzt musst du ja wirklich nicht mehr warten.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Oktober 2014)

Hast auch wieder Recht. Was soll der Geiz.


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

Mich würde das spiel auch reizen aber seit ich von stanley parabel motion sickness bekam bin ich bei solchen spielen vorsichtig ^^


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hast auch wieder Recht. Was soll der Geiz.



knappe 5 euro und dann noch 5 odeer 6 andere spiele gratis kann man schon investieren, denk ich. 
eigentlich noch viel mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Oktober 2014)

Amazon hat diese Woche wieder viele Downloads vergünstigt im Angebot, darunter:

*Call of Juarez: Gunslinger* für 3,97€

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger [PC Steam Code]: Amazon.de: Games

*Assassins Creed 2 (Digital Deluxe Edition*) für 3,97€

Assassin's Creed II - Digital Deluxe Edition [PC Download]: Amazon.de: Games

*Assassins Creed - Brotherhood* für 4,97€

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood - Digital Deluxe Edition [Download]: Amazon.de: Games

*I am alive* für 4,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=545373547&pf_rd_i=1333619031


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Amazon hat diese Woche wieder viele Downloads vergünstigt im Angebot, darunter:
> 
> *Call of Juarez: Gunslinger* für 3,97€
> 
> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger [PC Steam Code]: Amazon.de: Games



Oder morgen beim Pc Games Kauf die ca. 2 euro mehr für die DVD Fassung ausgeben dann kan das spiel auch


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. Oktober 2014)

Schaurig gruselige Halloween-Schocker bei Origin im Angebot.

The Carnage Bundle für 2.69€ auf Bundlestars.com

Halloween-Aktion beim grünen Mann


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2014)

*Steam
*Tagesangebot:
Transformers: Fall of Cybertron für 12,49€ und das Bundle für 17,50€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Bioshock Infinite für 7,49€
Spintires für 14,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. Oktober 2014)

Origin bietet zur Zeit das Spiel *Crusader: No Remorse* zum freien Download an. Einfach auf der englischprachigen Originseite anmelden und das Spiel seinem Account hinzufügen.
https://www.origin.com/en-gb/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2014)

Demonicon: The Dark Eye

6 € Steam Key

Playtime Special: So werden Games vertont - Mháire spricht für Demonicon ein und interviewt Miranda Lawson


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Red Solstice (Early Access) für 8,99€*

gog.com:*
Schein für 2,89€

*Mc Game:*
Late Night Gaming (von 20 Uhr - 1 Uhr):

Titanfall für 9,99€
Tropico 5 für 19,99€
Crysis 3 für 4,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Valve Complete Pack für 22,49€
Warlock 2: Exiled für 5,99€

Wie immer bei Green-Man-Gaming den Gutschein nicht vergessen.

*Indiegala:*
Halloween 14 Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
The Debut 20 Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Origin bietet zur Zeit das Spiel *Crusader: No Remorse* zum freien Download an. Einfach auf der englischprachigen Originseite anmelden und das Spiel seinem Account hinzufügen.
> https://www.origin.com/en-gb/store/free-games/on-the-house


Hab ich zwar schon, aber meine Origin-Bibliothek darf damit trotzdem gerne wachsen. [emoji4]


----------



## Monalye (30. Oktober 2014)

Wo findet man die Angebote für den Halloween-Sale? Auf der Shopseite von "The Evil Within" sieht man zb. Angebote wie für den Saisonpass um 50 % Nachlass zum Halloweensale, aber ich kann die anderen Angebote nirgends finden. Das was unter "Angebote" aufgeht soll wohl ein Witz sein, das hat doch nichts mit Halloween-Sale zu tun. seit die Vorschläge dazu gekommen sind, ist die Steam-Seite total unübersichtlich


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Oktober 2014)

Auf der Seite findest auch den Season Pass. 
Save 15% on The Evil Within on Steam

Edit: Zu dumm zum Lesen 

Hier sind die Angebote: Steam Halloween-Aktion


----------



## Monalye (30. Oktober 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Auf der Seite findest auch den Season Pass.
> Save 15% on The Evil Within on Steam
> 
> Edit: Zu dumm zum Lesen
> ...



Danke, grad gesehen, ich hab überall gelesen, das der Haloweensale am 30. Oktober startet, wusste aber nicht, das er erst um 18.00 losgeht. Jetzt hab ichs auch angezeigt , hab mir heute extra dafür PSC gekauft 

Edit: Die Auswahl ist ein Witz, das Geld hätte ich mir sparen können


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Oktober 2014)

Naja, Steam ist wohl gerade nicht in der Lage ihre Aktion richtig in ihre Seite zu integrieren.

Hier ist eine zwar unübersichtliche Auflistung der Angebote, aber dort hat man auch mehr zur Auswahl 

--> https://steamdb.info/sales/?displayOnly=Game&category=0&cc=us


----------



## Monalye (30. Oktober 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Naja, Steam ist wohl gerade nicht in der Lage ihre Aktion richtig in ihre Seite zu integrieren.
> 
> Hier ist eine zwar unübersichtliche Auflistung der Angebote, aber dort hat man auch mehr zur Auswahl
> 
> --> https://steamdb.info/sales/?displayOnly=Game&category=0&cc=us



Wow, die Liste ist ja viel länger, als die die mir auf Steam angezeigt wird, krass
Ich hab' so auf "The Forrest" gehofft, aber das ist nicht dabei. Vielleicht kauf ichs mir zum "Vollpreis", wenn ich sonst nix gscheites find 

Ich hab' mal 2 Spiele gefunden, "How to Survive" um etwas über € 2,- und "Resident Evil Revelations Complete Pack" um knapp € 17,- anstatt 49,90... tolles Schnäppchen find ich


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Naja, Steam ist wohl gerade nicht in der Lage ihre Aktion richtig in ihre Seite zu integrieren.
> 
> Hier ist eine zwar unübersichtliche Auflistung der Angebote, aber dort hat man auch mehr zur Auswahl
> 
> --> https://steamdb.info/sales/?displayOnly=Game&category=0&cc=us



Danke für die schöne Übersicht.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Oktober 2014)

*Humble Halloweekly Bundle*

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly 

*Groupees:*

Bundle of the Damned 3

Doujin 3 Bundle

Remute's Rewind Your Mind Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot*:
*King's Bounty: Dark Side für 8,99€

Wochenend-Angebote:
Watch_Dogs für 35,99€
Transistor für 9,49€
*
McGame:*
Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare für 39,99€
Lords of the Fallen für 34,99€ (Rabattcode ist: 4P-LOTF-DEAL)
Civilization: Beyond Earth für 34,99€ (Rabattcode: 4P-CIV-DEAL)

*Green Man Gaming:*
40% auf Bethesda-Spiele
Plug In Digital Bundle für 4,97€

*Bundle Stars Store:*
Dort gibt es gerade auch einige Spiele um bis 90% reduziert


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2014)

Daedelic Sale bei Nuveem

Especial Daedalic - Nuuvem

Blackguards Special Edition 12 Euro
Die anderen Spiele 1,50 € bis 5€


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es hierher gehört, aber ich möchte euch unbedingt eine meiner Lieblings-Spielereihen ans Herz legen, die beim Haloweensale unverschämt verbilligt ist, nämlich "*Painkiller*
Um nur € 6,99 bekommt man alles was bisher von "Painkiller" erschienen ist, auch das neueste "Hell & Damnation" mit allen DLC's. Wer auf Shooter steht, sollte hier unbedingt zuschlagen. Ich hab' alle Teile der Serie durchgespielt, vor allem der letzte Teil "Hell & Damnation" war besonders großartig, den hab ich echt exzessiv gespielt (50 Std lt Steam) und alle DLC's gekauft. 
Der Preis ist ein Hammer, ich hab vor etwas über einem Jahr allein für die CE von "Hell & Damnation" 19,90 bezahlt und dazu noch jedes einzelne DLC um 5,90., Jetzt bekommt ihr die komplette Serie um € 6,99, lasst euch das nicht entgehen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Amazon verschenkt über das Halloween-Wochenende diverse Spiele-Apps, darunter "Planzen gegen Zombies" und "World of Goo".

http://www.amazon.de/b/ref=nav_sap_mas_14_10_30_Oct_Bundle?ie=UTF8&node=5412184031


----------



## PcJuenger (31. Oktober 2014)

Sagt mal, da wir gerade bei Apps sind:
Weiß einer von euch zufällig, ob man die Berechtigungen von Amazon-Shop Apps genauso wie bei dem Google-Shop einschränken kann oder laufen die dann aufgrund einer veränderten Version schlicht nicht mehr?


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Five Nights at Freddy's für 2,49€*

gog.com:*
Epic Special: Unreal Serie
Vertical Drop Heroes HD für 1,59€
Shadowgate Halloween Special
Wochenendaktion: Halloween Horrors
*
McGame:*
Halloween-Aktion

*Green Man Gaming:*
Angebot des Tages: Gauntlet für 9,99€

*Humble Store:*
Halloween-Aktion

*Indie Gala:*
Flatout Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Goat Simulator für 4,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: King's Bounty: Dark Side für 8,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2014)

Und wieder ein DOS-Klassiker als kostenlose App bei Amazon:

Die "Gobliiins-Trilogie"

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00ISR4K6W/ref=nav_sap_mas_14_11_02

Nur heute!


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Dort gibt es wieder neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Sim City 4 Deluxe Edition für 6,39€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Die Legotitel reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Gauntlet für 13,39€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Shadow Warrior für 8,74€
Banished für 9,49€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Oblivion GOTY für 8,49€ und Skyrim für 3,74€

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Razor Bundle für 3,19€


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Worms Collection für 16,59€

*gog.com:*
Always Sometimes Monsters für 4,99€

*McGame:*
Late Night Gaming (von 20 bis 1 Uhr)
Mass Effect Trilogy für 9,99€
The Sims 3 für 9,99€
Scribblenauts Unlimited für 4,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Brink Complete für 5,99€

*Humble Store:*
Tagesangebote: Antichamber für 4,99€ und Spintires für 14,99€

*Bundle Stars:*
Getaway Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Fuse für 23,25€*

Wochenendaktionen:*
Wolfenstein: The New Order für 24,99€
Die Lego-Spiele sind reduziert
Tropico 5 für 22,49€

*McGame:*
Promo-Aktion

*Green Man Gaming:*
Angebote des Tages: Herr der Ringe: Der Krieg im Norden für 4,99€ und Bastion für 3,49€

*Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Racing

*Bundle Stars:*
Crusader Kings 2 Bundle
*
Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 11 Bundle


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

Tiefpreis für Lego The Hobbit - Billiger wird er nicht mehr - es sei den Amazon.com zieht mit aber die verlangen in letzter Zeit immer öfters eine Amy Kreditkarte zur Bezahlung.

Lego The Movie ist der schwächste Teil des Angebots


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2014)

Auf gog.com kann man sich 24 Stunden lang das Spiel "Little Big Adventure" kostenlos "kaufen".


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. November 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Der Humble Store ist nun ein Jahr, dafür gibts einige Angebote und Metro 2033 einen Tag lang gratis.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/bday2014


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2014)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/batmanarkhamorigins_storefront

Arkham Origins 3,49€


----------



## golani79 (8. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/batmanarkhamorigins_storefront
> 
> Arkham Origins 3,49€



Da musste ich zuschlagen - danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2014)

*Steam*:
Tagesangebot:
Men of War: Assault Squad 2 für 7,49€
*
gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Vive la France!

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Stardrive für 7,49€
Außerdem sind die Borderlands Titel (1 & 2 + DLCs) reduziert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/batmanarkhamorigins_storefront
> 
> Arkham Origins 3,49€


Warum die dieses Angebot nicht stärker hervorstechen lassen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Lethal League für 5,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Die Cities in Motion-Spiele reduziert

*Bundle Stars:*
Lego Super Heroes Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
SteamWorld Dig für 2,24€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Wacky Wheels für 1,89€
*
McGame:*
Angebot des Tages: Need for Speed Most Wanted für 5,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Majesty Gold für 2,49€

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle*

Bundle Stars:*
Masters of Strategy Bundle 2


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2014)

Für kurz entschlossene 

World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor - Special Clan Edition [Spiele Download] – Games online kaufen

34,95€ Blizz KEY


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TH89-pVDvG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Tesla Effect: A Tex Murphy Adventure
Always Sometimes Monsters
Insurgency
One for you, 3 to share!

Pay more than the average of $5.29 to unlock!
GRID 2
Blackguards
Euro Truck Simulator 2
More games coming soon!
 More games coming soon!

Pay $12 or more to unlock!
Saints Row IV

+Soundtracks

https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Rogue Legacy für 2,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr(Midweek Madness):
Just Cause 2 für 2,99€: Save 80% on Just Cause 2 on Steam
Enslaved für 5€: Save 75% on ENSLAVED™: Odyssey to the West™ Premium Edition on Steam

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot:
Ship Simulator Extremes Collection für 7,49€: Deal of the Day

Außerdem reduziert: 
Paradox Titel: Paradox Titles
Double Eleven Deals: Double Eleven Deals


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. November 2014)

Herbstverkauf auf GOG.com gestartet!
Mount & Blade gibt es für 2 Tage lang kostenlos.

besondere Treueprämie: Alle die schonmal bei GOG eingekauft haben, bekommen The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings und den Film The Gamers: Director's Cut kostenlos. 
Aber auch ander haben die Chance darauf, jeder der sich bis zum 25. November 2014 an sieben unterschiedlichen Tagen auf GOG.com einloggt und dabei jedes Mal einen Stempel sammelt kann ebenfalls die Treueprämie bekommen.

GOG.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
ReignMaker für 7,49€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Sword of the Stars II: Enhanced Edition für 9,99€

*Indie Gala:*
The Leadership-Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. November 2014)

*Bundlestars: 1C Strategy Bundle*

Für *7.29€*:
King's Bounty: The Legend 
King's Bounty: Armored Princess 
King's Bounty: Crossworlds 
Fantasy Wars 
Reign: Conflict of Nations 
XIII Century - Gold Edition 

The 1C Strategy Bundle

*Bundlestars: Wayback Bundle*

Für *3.59€*:
7th Legion
Shadow Ops: Red Mercury 
BloodNet
Gunship!
Rex Nebular and the Cosmic Gender Bender
Slave Zero
Sword of the Samurai

The Wayback Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mittelerde - Mordors Schatten für 37,49€
Das gibt es auf Bundlestars allerdings schon für 33,33€: Indie Game Bundles and PC Game Bundles - Bundle Stars

Wochenendaktionen:
Alles rund um Far Cry reduziert - Das Komplettpaket mit allen Spielen gibt es für 10 Euro
Mount & Blade Warband für 4,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: The Showdown Effect Deluxe Edition für 4,99€


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (13. November 2014)

Hab' gerade das Humble Jumbo Bundle gekauft, muss aber einen Insurgency-Key verteilen, damit ich das letzte Spiel noch bekomme. Wär' jemand so nett, das in seinen Steam-Account aufzunehmen? Danke 

https://www.humblebundle.com/?gift=8wNP3vVExGbmrF5Z

Sind drei Stück verfügbar.


----------



## svd (13. November 2014)

Morgen um 11:00 Vormittags (was für ne ungünstige Zeit), ist auf Amazon das Logitech Driving Force GT im Angebot (wird sich wohl so um einen Hunni einpendeln).

Das DFGT ist quasi das Einstiegsmodell für ambitionierte Renn- (oder LKW- ) Fahrer, die den Spielspaß, von Tastatur und/oder Gamepad kommend, auf das nächste Level heben möchten.

Geboten werden 900° Lenkradeinschlag, ein sequentieller Schalthebel, ein Haufen gut plazierter Knöpfe, natürlich Force Feedback, PS3 Kompatibilität... 
verbesserungswürdig ist das zu leichtgängige, kupplungslose Pedalset, die "Schaltwippen" hinter dem Lenkrad sind eher Knöpfe.

Empfohlen wird das Lenkrad für, mehr oder weniger, "ernsthafte" Spiele, wie Assetto Corsa, DIRT2 oder 3, GRID 2 oder Autosport, die NFS: Shift Reihe, Gran Turismo 5, EuroTruck Simulator, 
evtl. die F1 Serie... 
"Need for Speed" unterstützt Lenkräder offiziell nur noch bis "The Run", glaube ich. (Aber ab "Hot Pursuit 2010", das war im späteren Spielverlauf schon an der Grenze, kam eh nur noch Käse...)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. November 2014)

*Humble Weekly Team17 Evolved Bundle*

PWUW:

Worms, Worms, Worms... 

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Larkin (14. November 2014)

DJ_of_Borg schrieb:


> Hab' gerade das Humble Jumbo Bundle gekauft, muss aber einen Insurgency-Key verteilen, damit ich das letzte Spiel noch bekomme. Wär' jemand so nett, das in seinen Steam-Account aufzunehmen? Danke
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/?gift=8wNP3vVExGbmrF5Z
> 
> Sind drei Stück verfügbar.




vielen Dank. Hab mich bedient.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Gone Home für 4,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot:
The Banner Saga für 9,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Skullgirls für 4,75€

*gog.com:*
Tesla Effect: A Tex Murphy Adventure für 7,99€
Xenonauts für 13,89€
Retro City Rampage DX für 6,29€
Terraria für 3,99€
Reprisal Universe für 5,59€
Stalker: Call of Pripyat für 7,99€
The Last Federation für 7,99€
Gray Matter für 3,99€*

McGame:*
Der Herr der Ringe: Krieg im Norden für 3,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Company of Heroes für 3,24€


----------



## Larkin (17. November 2014)

Für Beat em up Freunde:
Injustice - Ultimate Edition für 3,99€ @ Bundlestars
Mortal Combat Komplete Edition für 4,99€ @ Bundlestars


Commander - Conquest of the Americas Gold für 0,00€ @ dlh.net


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. November 2014)

Larkin schrieb:


> Mortal Combat Komplete Edition für 4,99€ @ Bundlestars



Erwähnt sei noch, dass sich das so auf Steam in Deutschland nicht aktivieren lässt. Ich hatte das mal im Humble Store gekauft und konnte es dann nur aktivieren, wenn ich mir die IP eines anderen Landes verpasst hatte. Danach konnte man es aber ganz normal spielen. Nur so als Info


----------



## Larkin (17. November 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Erwähnt sei noch, dass sich das so auf Steam in Deutschland nicht aktivieren lässt. Ich hatte das mal im Humble Store gekauft und konnte es dann nur aktivieren, wenn ich mir die IP eines anderen Landes verpasst hatte. Danach konnte man es aber ganz normal spielen. Nur so als Info



uh ok. Das wusste ich nicht. Ich habe es vor ein paar Monaten getraded und hatte keine Probleme mit der Aktivierung. Allerdings fallen bei den meisten gifts die Länderrestriktionen eh weg. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. November 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Sakura Spirit für 3,39€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
System Shock 2 für 3,99€
Astebreed für 5,99€
Unreal Tournament Goty für 3,99€
Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri für 2,39€
Beyond Good & Evil für 3,99€
Arcanum für 2,39€
Assassins Creed Directors Cut für 7,99€
Sim City und Capitalism reduziert
Telltales Sam & Max Spiele reduziert
The Ultimate D&D Collection für 16,90€
Deponia Trilogie für 7,77€
Mount & Blades Serie für 8,17€
Heroes of Might & Magic Reihe für 11,95€
Best of Bullfrog für 4,95€
Indie Puzzlers für 7,65€
Action Plattformers für 6,56€
Rollercoaster Tycoon-Spiele + Theme Park für 8,36€
Spiderweb RPGs Bundle für 5,66€
Die Thief Titel 1-3 für 5,97€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Sonic Ultimate Pack für 34,11€

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Train Fever für 14,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Fable Anniversary für 21,43€
Rise of Nations Extended Edition für 4,99€
*
gog.com:*
Wing Commander Saga für 7,92€
Wadjet Eye Bundle für 5,56€
*
McGame:*
Tagesangebot: Rise of Venice für 9,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Warhammer 40000: Space Marine für 4,99€

*Humble Store:*
Tagesangebot: Gauntlet für 9,99€

*Bundle Stars:*
Big Rigs Bundle für 3,59€

*Indie Royale:*
The Discovery Bundle


----------



## McDrake (19. November 2014)

Drei Folgen alter "*???*" im Google-Store gratis:
https://play.google.com/store/music/collection/promotion_albums_20000ea_die_drei_fragezeichen?hl=de

Sind alles Klassiker aus meiner Kindheit... cool, die mal wieder zu hören


----------



## Batze (19. November 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Drei Folgen alter "*???*" im Google-Store gratis:
> https://play.google.com/store/music/collection/promotion_albums_20000ea_die_drei_fragezeichen?hl=de
> 
> Sind alles Klassiker aus meiner Kindheit... cool, die mal wieder zu hören


Yeah, cool.
Habe die Bücher auch immer verschlungen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Metal Slug X für 4,99€
*
gog.com:*
Hitman Classics für 5,17€
Ultime Reihe für 4,95€*

McGame:*
Late Night Gaming (von 20.00 - 1.00 Uhr) mit:
Rise of Venice für 7,99€
Port Royale 3 Gold für 5,99€
Scribblenauts Unmasked für 4,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Warhammer 40.000 Titel reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Craft the World (Early Access) für 7,49€

Wochenendaktionen:
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare für 5,74€ und Complete Pack für 7,99€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos gespielt werden)
Battleblock Theater für 5,10€

*gog.com:*
Mystified Bundle für 6,15€
Tomb Raider Bundle für 5,97€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebote:
Castle of Illusion für 3,24€ und The Cave für 3,24€*

Humble (Store):*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Joystiq. Mit Beat Hazard Ultra (+DLC), Intake, Dungeons of Elements, The Dream Machine - ab $6:  Slender: The Arrival, Primal Carnage - ab $15: Costume Quest 2.

Das Witzige ist aber, dass es Costume Quest 2 im Store gerade im Tagesangebot für 5,99€ gibt: https://www.humblebundle.com/store

*Bundle Stars:*
Ballistic Bundle für 3.19€*

Indie Royale:*
The Debut 21 Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. November 2014)

Indiegala hat seinen Store aufgemöbelt, ein paar Spiele kann man dort mit kleinem Rabatt erwerben.
https://www.indiegala.com/store

BundleStars - Trainz Mega Bundle für 3.59€

Groupees - Kiss My Bundles 4


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Super Time Force Ultra für 9,74€
*
gog.com:*
Fedora Deluxe Pack (die Tex Murphy Titel) für 5,76€
Movies for Gamers Pack (Filme) für 6,75€

*Amazon:*
South Park- der Stab der Wahrheit (Steam Code) für 14,97€
Anno 2070 (PC Download) für 10,97€
Civilization V (Steam-Code) für 8,97€
Rage (Steam) für 5,97€
Metro Last Light Reduxe (Steam-Code) für 9,97€
Metro 2033 Reduxe (Steam-Code) für 9,97€
Spec Ops: The Line (Steam-Code) für 4,97€
Might & Magic Heroes VI: Complete Edition (Download / Uplay) für 10,97€
Darksiders (Download / Steam) für 4,97€
Castlevania: Lords of Shadows 2 (verpackte Version) für 11,97€
*
McGame:*
F.E.A.R. 2 (Steam) für 2,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Einige Total War Titel um 75% reduziert

*Indiegala:*
The Mixed Up Bundle

*Blink Bundle:*
The Hidden Gems Bundle 2


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2014)

bei amazon gibt's momentan den kindle fire hx (ab) 99 euro. -> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...e=as2&tag=an-deals-21&linkId=YV2FKWQF7AVYMGQE

den amazon-schrott kann/ sollte man dann ja runterwerfen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. November 2014)

*Steam:*

Neue Angebote der Woche
Tagesangebot: Edge of Space (Early Access) für 5.84€


*Bundle Stars Reboot 9.0 für 1.35€*

*IndieGala Every Monday für $1.99*

*IndieGala Store:* Wasteland 2 für $20

*PlayInjector - A GPU Frenzy has started!*


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2014)

Aktuell bei Origin. Gratis Crusader No Remorse für lau.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. November 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Pro Cycling Manager 2014 für 9,99€

*gog.com:*
Aliens vs. Predator 2000 Classic für 2,39€
*
McGame:*
Painkiller Hell & Damnation Collector's Edition für 5,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Die Alan Wake Titel reduziert

*Humble (Store):*
Humble Sega Bundle
Tagesangebot: Alien Isolation für 24,99€


----------



## Batze (26. November 2014)

Bis 30 November Torchlight 1 kostenlos.

Aber Hallo, wer es noch nicht hat, zuschlagen. Schnetzeln umsonst.

Zu ergattern bei ARC Klick


----------



## McDrake (26. November 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Humble (Store):*
> Humble Sega Bundle



Ach Du sch....

Nur schon für das Shirt würd ich BEINAHE die 50$ geben 
*überleg*


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2014)

Tomb Raider 2013 Steam 1,99€

Tomb Raider [PC Steam Code]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Tomb Raider 2013 Steam 1,99€
> 
> Tomb Raider [PC Steam Code]: Amazon.de: Games


Was für ein Preisverfall... [emoji54]


----------



## svd (27. November 2014)

Geht so. Eh nur ein Fünfzigstel einer Collector's Edition. *hust*

Na, Gott sei Dank bekommt Square Enix erst frühestens 2016 (oder vlt. 2017, falls ich sehr nachtragend bin) wieder Geld von mir.


----------



## Enisra (27. November 2014)

aber dann rumjammern dass das Spiel kein Erfolg war
neja nein
SE hat ja klar gemacht das die mein PC-Geld nicht wollen


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2014)

*Steam-Entdeckungsaktion-Tag 2:*

Heutige Angebote (2 Tage lang):
Bioshock Infinite für 7,49€
Kerbal Space Program für 16,79€
Banished für 7,59€
Wolfenstein für 16,99€
Mittelerde Mordors Schatten für 33,49€
Age of Empires II HD Edition für 3,99€
Payday 2 für 6,99€
Total War - Rome 2 Empire Edition für 13,74€
Spintires für 8,49€

Heutige Angebote (für 1 Tag):
Kingdoms of Amalur für 4,99€
Mount & Blade Warband für 4,99€
Deus Ex Human Revolution Director's Cut für 4,99€
Shadow Warrior für 3,49€
Sniper Elite III für 22,99€
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Full Burst für 7,49€
Tropico 5 für 15,74€
Max Payne 3 für 4,99€
Might & Magic Heroes 6 für 7,49€
Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2 für 5,99€
Risk of Rain für 2,24€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Green Thursday (Evil Within z.b. für 16,99€)
Tagesangebot: Die Red Faction Spiele reduziert

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Zen Studios 2
Tagesangebot: Company of Heroes 2 für 8,74€

*Indie Gala Store:*
Dort gibt es auch gerade einige Spiele reduziert

*Indie Royale:*
The Mystery 2 Bundle

*Origin:*
Black Friday Aktion


----------



## Sanador (27. November 2014)

Es ist Green Thursday bei greenmangaming.com!
Darunter ist "The Evil Within" für 13,40 Euro (mit dem 20%-Gutschein), sprich fast 7 Euro günstiger als beim Steam-Sale.
Weiter Angebote hier:
Green Thursday


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2014)

Kann sein dass ich blind bin... Aber WO ist der 20%-Gutschein???


----------



## Sanador (27. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann sein dass ich blind bin... Aber WO ist der 20%-Gutschein???


YEHWO3-8WN62G-KZ7AVT


----------



## svd (27. November 2014)

Einloggen hilft auch. Da sehe ich dann zB die VIP Deals.

edit: Heh, "wolfenstein: The New Order" erzeugt bei mir aber nur einen #404. Sehr witzig. Vlt. isses die ungeschnittene Version, die ich selbst als Ösi nicht zu sehen bekomme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Einloggen hilft auch. Da sehe ich dann zB die VIP Deals.


Die habe ich gesehen, nur den Gutschein konnte ich nicht entdecken. Gut versteckt...


----------



## Sanador (27. November 2014)

Das Forum von GMG hat einen Thread und ja, die Voucher sind sehr gut versteckt. Es ist simpler das Spiel einfach beim VIP-Bereich zu kaufen, dort werden nämlich die 20% schon mitaddiert.


----------



## HanFred (28. November 2014)

svd schrieb:


> edit: Heh, "wolfenstein: The New Order" erzeugt bei mir aber nur einen #404. Sehr witzig. Vlt. isses die ungeschnittene Version, die ich selbst als Ösi nicht zu sehen bekomme.


Eben mal aus der Schweiz probiert, ebenfalls 404. Dabei darf ich die ungeschnittene bei Steam kaufen. Vielleicht liegt's daran, dass ich auf Steam die deutsche und die europäische Version bekäme und GMG kommt damit nicht zurecht, weil es da die deutsche nicht gibt? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Batze (28. November 2014)

Bei EA/Origin

Plants vs. Zombies 14,99€
Deluxe Edition 17,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2014)

*Steam:*
2-Tage Angebote:
Garry's Mod für 2,49€
Next Car Game: Wreckfest für 13,99€
Europa Universalis IV für 9,99€
Assassins Creed IV Black Flag für 14,99€
Left 4 Dead 2 für 4,99€
Batman Arkham Origins für 4,99€
State of Decay für 4.74€
Dark Souls für 4,99€
Endless Legend für 14,99€

1-Tag-Angebot:
Democracy 3 für 4,59€
Chivalry Medieval Warfare für 4,59€
Euro Truck Simulator für 2,59€
Darksiders 2 für 4,49€
Starpoint Gemini 2 für 15,99€
The Banner Saga für 4,99€
Styx - Masters of Shadows für 14,99€
Spore für 3,74€
Grid Autosport für 13,59€
2 weitere Spiele werden in deutschland nicht angezeigt^^

*gog.com:*
Unreal Bundle um 80% reduziert
Wochenendaktion: Spiele des Publishers Topware reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Spellforce Complete Collection für 4,99€
*
Humble Store:*
Dort läuft gerade auch die Black Friday Aktion

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2014)

*Steam-Entdeckungsaktion 4.Tag:
*Angebote 2 Tage lang:
Fallout New Vegas für 2,49€
South Park: Stab der Wahrheit für 13,59€
Terraria für 1,99€
7 Days to Die für 11,49€
Call of Duty Ghosts für 14,99€ (Darüber bin ich überrascht. So billig gab es ein 1 Jahre altes Cod auf Steam glaub ich noch nie)
The Binding of Isaac Rebirth für 10,04€
The Walking Dead Season 2 für 7,81€
Thief für 7,49€
Borderlands - The Pre-Sequel für 33,49€

Angebote 1 Tag lang:
Dragon Age Origins für 4,99€ (die Ultimate Edition mit allen DLCs und dem Addon kostet ebenfalls so viel. Also am Besten gleich diese kaufen, falls sich jemand für's Spiel interessiert.)
Outlast für 4,99€ (Whistleblower DLC für 2,24€)
Fable Anniversary für 14,99€
Octodad für 3,49€
NBA 2k15 für 33,49€
Lego Marvel Super Heroes für 4,99€
Contagion für 4,74€
The Witcher 2 für 2,99€
Anno 2070 für 7,49€
Prison Architect für 5,59€
Rogue Legacy für 2,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Die Gilde-Spiele reduziert
Orange Saturday: Zum Beispiel Alien Isolation für 24,99€, Remember Me für 7,49€, Batman Arkham Origins für 4,99€, Tomb Raider Goty für 7,49€
A New Beginning: Final Cut für 1,49€

*Indiegala Store:*
Dort sind einige Spiele gerade auch stark reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Entdeckungsaktion Tag 5:*
Angebote 2 Tage lang:
Gauntlet für 9,99€
Train Simulator 2015 für 6,29€
Dishonored für 3,24€
Plaque Inc: Evolved für 9,37€
Far Cry 3 für 4,99€
Legend of Grimrock 2 für 16,49€
Saints Row IV für 4,99€
Divinity: Original Sin für 26,79€
ArmA 3 für 22, 49€

Angebote 1 Tag lang:
Rocksmith 2014 für 16,99€
Resident Evil 6 für 7,49€
Age of Wonders 3 für 13,59€
Ultra Street Fighter IV für 16,79€
Torchlight 2 für 4,74€
Risen 3 für 24,99€
GTA IV für 4,99€
Just Cause 2 für 2,99€
Transistor für 9,49€
Papers, Please für 2,69€
The Secret World für 11,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Purple Sunday


----------



## Larkin (1. Dezember 2014)

bei indiegale gibt es grade chaos domain kostenlos

hat bei steam allerdings überwiegend schlechte wertungen abgestaubt...


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2014)

Larkin schrieb:


> bei indiegale gibt es grade chaos domain kostenlos
> 
> hat bei steam allerdings überwiegend schlechte wertungen abgestaubt...


Thx. Einem geschenkten Gaul...


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Entdeckungsaktion letzter Tag:*
The Forest für 10,04€
Skyrim für 3,74€
Wasteland 2 für 26,79€
XCom Enemy Unknown für 4,99€
Alien Isolation für 24,99€
Crusader Kings II für 9,99€
Ryse für 25,99€
Tomb Raider für 3,99€
Child of Light für 5,99€

Dawn of War 2 Retribution für 6,79€
Castle Crashers für 1,19€
RPG Maker VX Ace für 14,99€
Splinter Cell Blacklist für 4,99€
Dynasty Warriors 8: Xtrem Legends Complete Edition für 16,99€
Portal 2 für 4,99€
Farming Simulator 15 für 20,09€
Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum für 5,69€
Planetary Annihilation für 5,59€
Killing Floor für 4,49€
Shadowrun Dragonfall: Director's Cut für 5,99€*

Green Man Gaming:*
Blue Monday:
Strider für 7,49€
Murdered Soul Suspect für 7,49€
Ultra Street Fighter 4 für 18,75€
Cities in Motion Collection (1&2) für 21,24€
LEgo Batman 3 für 26,99€
The Evil Within für 24,99€

Tagesangebot:
Borderlands 2 Goty für 9,99€

*Humble Store:*
Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Humongous Bundle für 3,59€


----------



## Sanador (2. Dezember 2014)

Falls jemand wie ich nach der Nachricht, dass "The Crew" kein technsiches Fiasko ist, Lust bekommen habt.
Dann könnt ihr euch für ca 42 Euro die Gold-Editions bei Nuuvem kaufen. (im Verhältnis dazu ist der Uplay-Preis 75 Euro)
Achja, es sind keine VPN fürs Kaufen, noch fürs Aktivieren nötig und nein, ich arbeite nicht bei Nuuvem! 
The Crew - Gold Edition na Nuuvem


----------



## svd (2. Dezember 2014)

Wer gern ein 5.1 System am PC, ein höheres Budget zur Verfügung hat, aber nicht so viel für einen 
AV Receiver und hochwertige Standlautsprecher ausgeben will/kann, hat mit dem Teufel Concept E Digital eine günstigere Alternative.
Besser geht freilich immer, für nur 300€ im WOW! Angebot eigentlich nicht. Das ähnlich ausgetattete Logitech Z906 kostet ja auch so viel.

Mist, bin während des Tippens durch ein ausgiebiges Telefonat unterbrochen worden, aber ein paar Stunderln geht das Angebot ja noch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Star Wars: Empire at War Gold Pack für 6,80€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
The Legend of Korra für 10,04€
Außerdem sind die Red Faction Spiele reduziert.

*gog.com:*
Freedom Planet für 5,99€
Pixel Piracy für 1,99€
Agarest: Generations of War- Collector's Edition für 7,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Ship Simulator Extremes für 14,99 + DLC Inland Shipping für 3,99€

*Humble (Store):*
Humble Flash Bundle: Paradox Interactive


----------



## Monalye (3. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir bitte jemand dieses Angebot hier erklären, das klingt ja fast sündhaft (Steam)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Enemy Within_ alleine kostet € 8,24

_XCOM: Enemy Unknown Complete Pack _  kostet € 7,49
Enthält 4 Artikel: XCOM: Enemy Unknown, XCOM: Enemy Within, XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Elite Soldier Pack, XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Slingshot Pack

Wo isn da mein Denkfehler bitte, oder haben die sich verrechnet? Ich hab' Unknown noch nicht, ich warte schon länger mal eine Aktion ab, Within soll ja der bessere Teil sein. Das Complete Pack mit Unknown und Within ist ja fast unschlagbar... wenn ich es richtig verstehe, sonst korrigiert mich bitte und erklärt mir meinen Denkfehler.


----------



## Larkin (3. Dezember 2014)

Dadurch, dass es neulich XCOM: Enemy Unknown kostenlos gab, dürfte die Nachfrage nach dem Basegame relativ gering sein. Die beiden Packs sind schon von Natur aus nicht so viel Wert und daher ist das Einzige, was die Leute hier zum Kauf bewegen könnte Enemy Within. Find ich für 7,49€ jetzt nicht soo besonders günstig...


----------



## Monalye (3. Dezember 2014)

Naja, ich hab Unknown ja noch nicht, von da her wärs eine Überlegung. Das es das mal kostenlos gab ist an mir vorbei gegangen, hab ich nicht mitbekommen


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab Unknown ja noch nicht, von da her wärs eine Überlegung. Das es das mal kostenlos gab ist an mir vorbei gegangen, hab ich nicht mitbekommen



Man sollte für einen Digitalen Spiele Händler bei einer Preisverleihung voten und bekam es dafür (Abstimmungs Manipulation)

Aber nur die ersten 50% bekamen den Key die restlichen schauten in die Röhre


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab Unknown ja noch nicht, von da her wärs eine Überlegung. Das es das mal kostenlos gab ist an mir vorbei gegangen, hab ich nicht mitbekommen



bist du der meinung, dass xcom überhaupt was für dich ist?
du steht doch, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab, in erster linie eher so auf haudrauf-splatter-action-horror, oder?


----------



## Larkin (3. Dezember 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Man sollte für einen Digitalen Spiele Händler bei einer Preisverleihung voten und bekam es dafür (Abstimmungs Manipulation)
> 
> Aber nur die ersten 50% bekamen den Key die restlichen schauten in die Röhre



Inwiefern läuft da denn bitte eine Manipulation? Greenmangaming ist offizieller Sponsor der ganzen Geschichte und es gibt auch keine anderen Händler die daran beteiligt sind. Das es sich hierbei um gute Werbung für GMG handelt und sie meine Mail Adresse kriegen ist mir klar, aber ansonsten wüsste ich schon gerne wo Du da eine Manipulation witterst?

Und das nur die ersten 50% nen Key gekriegt haben wäre mir auch neu. Soweit ich weiß haben alle meine Kumpels die Bock auf das Game hatten auch nen Key gekriegt. Das bei so einer Geschichte zwischendurch die Keys aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage mal aus sind ist normal, aber die wurden doch dann wieder aufgestockt...


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2014)

Quelle:

Reddit Gamedeals


----------



## Larkin (3. Dezember 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Quelle:
> 
> Reddit Gamedeals



Da gibt es ein paar wenige die keine Keys gekriegt haben und das die Auswahl an Votemöglichkeiten komisch war stört mich nicht die Bohne. Das Event auf dem die Ergebnisse präsentiert wurden interessiert doch eh niemanden. Ist jetzt nicht so als ob daraufhin die Academy Awards verliehen wurden. 
Wenn es eine Firma nötig hat auf ihr Spiel Game of the Year draufzuschreiben gibt es viel einfachere Wege, wie z.B. irgend nem drittklassigen Gameblogger nen Hunderter durchzustecken und fertig is der Lack...


----------



## Larkin (3. Dezember 2014)

Free Wickland Key für das joinen der Steamgruppe von Greenlight Arcade und ein Facebook like. Ich bin nur der Steamgruppe beigetreten und es hat funktioniert...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2014)

Die Heftvollversionen im Dezember:
*
PC Games 12/2014:*
Die Siedler 7 (Uplay-Account benötigt)

Außerdem gibt's einen 15 Euro Rabatt für Far Cry 4 bei McGame.

In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Runaway: A Twist of Fate und The Book of Unwritten Tales: Die Vieh Chroniken



*Gamestar 12/2014 (XL-Ausgabe):*
Alan Wake (denke mal, dass es über Steam läuft)
Exklusive Beta: Survarium (+ 15€ Ingame-Währung) 

*Computer Bild Spiele 01/2015(Gold-Edition):*
Eset Smart Security 2015 (Virenschutz)
Might & Magic Heroes 6 (Uplay-Account benötigt)
The Book of Unwritten Tales: Die Vieh-Chroniken
Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Ab 18 Downloadversion mit E-Postbrief Altersverifizierung)

Außerdem gibt es darin einen Code mit dem man Civilization - Beyond Earth für 30€ bei Gamesplanet bekommt.

In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe dabei:


Spoiler



Landwirtschaftssimulator 2013 und Goodbye Deponia


----------



## Monalye (3. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es in der Buffed Codes gibt, erwähnst du die auch? Ich überseh die immer gerne, hinterher ärgere ich mich total. Da sind öfter WoT Codes drin, oder vielleicht mal ein Hearthstone Code, Netherwinter war schon mal drin...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wenn es in der Buffed Codes gibt, erwähnst du die auch? Ich überseh die immer gerne, hinterher ärgere ich mich total. Da sind öfter WoT Codes drin, oder vielleicht mal ein Hearthstone Code, Netherwinter war schon mal drin...



Du meinst das Buffed-Magazin? Hmm..das kenn ich nicht so, noch nie gelesen. Sind da denn auch Vollversionen dabei?


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2014)

Buffed hat unregelmässig Codes für Boni in Online Spiele dabei


----------



## Konstantin1995 (3. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Heftvollversionen im Dezember:
> *
> PC Games 12/2014:*
> 
> ...



Yeah!  Letzteres wollte ich mir, nachdem mich das Hauptspiel super amüsiert hat, schon lange mal zulegen. Zum Glück habe ich das bisher nicht gemacht. Wird gekauft!


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2014)

Aktuell heute im Chip Download Adventskalender das Spiel Grotesque Tactics 2: Dungeons & Donuts statt für 29,95 EUR für EUR 0,00. Anleitung steht da. Download über McGame.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell heute im Chip Download Adventskalender das Spiel Grotesque Tactics 2: Dungeons & Donuts statt für 29,95 EUR für EUR 0,00. Anleitung steht da. Download über McGame.



Danke für den Hinweis. Da gibt es ja auch immer nette Sachen und kann man jeden Tag mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Space Run für 5,99€

*gog.com:*
Crimzon Clover: World Ignition für 3,99€
The Last Federation für 6,39€

*Mc Game:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Dark für 9,99€
Bastion für 4,99€
Need for Speed Rivals für 4,99€

Außerdem: Head-Up Games Special

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Sword of the Stars 1 - Complete Collection für 2,49€ und Sword of the Stars II - Enhanced Edition für 9,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Axis Game Factory Reloaded für 9,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2014)

*Meridian 10th Anniversary Bundle

*46 Spiele für (wenn ich das richtig lese) ab einen Euro.

https://groupees.com/meridian10


----------



## Monalye (3. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du meinst das Buffed-Magazin? Hmm..das kenn ich nicht so, noch nie gelesen. Sind da denn auch Vollversionen dabei?





Wynn schrieb:


> Buffed hat unregelmässig Codes für Boni in Online Spiele dabei



Genau, das wäre echt toll, wenn du sowas mitbekommst, das du es hier erwähnst. Buffed ist ja auch von Computec, ist eine MMO-Zeitschrift, hat schon öfter World of Tanks Codes für Gold und Premiumzeit gehabt, oder auch mal einen Hearthstone-Code für ein Kartenpack. Ich überseh das oft, die Buffed bekommt man bei uns nicht überall, drum seh ich sie nicht immer, ich glaub die kommt nur alle 2 Monate raus.
Diesmal hab ich mir erstmals seit fast 3 Jahren wieder mal eine PCG MMORE gekauft , muss aber gestehen, das ich weder die, noch die normale PCG (außer Rossi) bisher gelesen habe.... irgendwie denk ich nie an die Zeitschriften auf. Ich werd mir die aufs Bett legen, vor dem Einschlafen mal anlesen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2014)

Für 5,49 Euro gibt es ein dickes Adventure-Paket bei Bundlestars, das *Conspiracy Bundle*, bestehend aus:

*- Baphomets Fluch 1 - 3
- Runaway 1 - 3
- Das dunkle Auge: Satinavs Ketten
- The Whispered World: Special Edition

*Conspiracy Bundle! 

Da muss ich zuschlagen, auch wenn ich davon bereits 87,5% hab. Gerade die alten CD-ROM-Titel sichere ich mir da gerne als Steam-Version, man weiss ja nie wie lange die ollen Datenträger noch lesbar bleiben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
TransOcean - The Shipping Company für 14,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Daedalic Publisher Wochenende
Disney Day Aktion

*gog.com:*
Dort hat die Winteraktion begonnen.

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: The King's Crusade Titel reduziert

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Simulators 3

*Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 12 Bundle


----------



## Larkin (5. Dezember 2014)

Age of Wonders gerade kostenlos bei GOG


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2014)

Hab grad gesehen bei Steam, dass es dort Primal Carnage Extinction im Early Access gibt und wer den Vorgänger hat, bekommt einen 85% Rabatt (anscheinend bis 28.Februar). Da kostet es dann statt 19,99€ nur 3€.

Ob das Spiel allerdings (schon) etwas taugt, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich hab es (noch) nicht


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Xenonauts für 15,40€
(Das gibts bei gog.com allerdings grad auch für 13,89€)

*gog.com:*
Die Tagesangebote bei der Winteraktion:
Larry Bundle für 3,57€
Sid Meier's Pack für 4,95€
Rayman Reihe für 7,56€
The Gamers Series Pack für 7,55€

Ansonsten gibt es noch jede Menge Angebote, die aber aber dauernd wechseln. Denke das wäre zu viel Aufwand, die alle hier zu nennen 

*Green Man Gaming:*
Square Enix Deals

*Indie Gala:*
The Feudal Resistance


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2014)

Aktuell heute im Chip Downloadkalender zum Advent. Die Vollversion von Ankh 1 für 0 EUR.


PS: Endlich habe ich die Triologie von Ankh vollständig.


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell heute im Chip Downloadkalender zum Advent. Die Vollversion von Ankh 1 für 0 EUR.




*So geht's zur Vollversion:
Zunächst müssen Sie sich ein Kundenkonto bei McGame anlegen. Alternativ können Sie auch ein vorhandenes Kundenkonto nutzen. Anschließend fügen Sie Ankh zu Ihrem Warenkorb hinzu. An der Kasse geben Sie einfach den Gutscheincode "CHIP-ANKH" an. Der volle Kaufpreis wird abgezogen und Sie können die Vollversion von Ankh kostenlos herunterladen.*


----------



## golani79 (6. Dezember 2014)

Bis die Game Expo zu Ende ist, hat man die Gelegenheit, sich 3 EA Spiele kostenlos zu holen im PSN Store:



PS4 - Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare
PS3 - Mirrors Edge
Vita - Need for Speed Most Wanted


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mafia 2 für 7,49€

Außerdem sind ein paar Spiele des Game Awards 2014 reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
2k Spiele reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing 2 für 5,09€, Van Helsing 2 Complete Pack für 6,45€ und das Franchise Pack für 13,59€

*gog.com:*
Daedalic Adventure Bundle für 10,76€
Dungeon Crawler Bundle für 5,96€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Duke Nukem Forever für 3,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Bei Bundle Starz ist das neueste Killer Bundle erschienen, welches beinhaltet:

*- Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl
- Demonicon: The Dark Eye
- Pixel Piracy
- Year Walk
- Alone in the Dark 5
- Albedo: Eyes from Outer Space
- Kraven Manor
- Fate: The Cursed King
- Loren - The Amazon Princess
- Real Boxing*

Kostenpunkt: 4,49€

Killer Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2014)

Hammer Preis Allein schon für Stalker, Alone in the Dark 5 und Real Boxing ist der Preis ein Hammer.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Lichdom: Battlemage für 11,09€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Dezember 2014)

Zurzeit gibt es *Afterfall Insanity* kostenlos im IndieGala Store.
https://www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## MichaelG (9. Dezember 2014)

Aktuell bei Origin: Sim City 2000 Special Edition kostenlos


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2014)

Nun hat HumbleBundle seinen "Winter Sale" begonnen:

https://www.humblebundle.com/store

Das IMO stärkste Angebot des Tages:

Das *Alan Wake-Franchise* für 3,59€

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/alanwakefranchise_storefront


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell bei Origin: Sim City 2000 Special Edition kostenlos


GEI-LO-MAT! 

Allerdings wohl "nur" die US-Version. Sagt zumindest das Installationsmenü. Ich check das mal fix... Jepp. English only. Aber hey, ist geschenkt von daher.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Empire: Total War für 9,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Stronghold Crusader 2 für 23,44€
Eve Online Starter Pack für  4,99€ (+ monatliche Gebühren)
*
gog.com:*
Heroes of Might and Magic Reihe für 13,94€
Flight Sim Bundle für 5,16€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Warlock: Masters of the Arcane - Complete Edition für 5,99€

Außerdem: 
Bioshock Infinite für 7,49€
Bioshock 2 für 6,59€
The Bureau für 4,99€
Xcom Enemy Unknown für 4,99€
The Stronghold Collection für 4,99€
Mafia 2 für 7,49€
Trainz Sim reduziert

*Blink Bundle:*
The Hidden Gems Bundle 3 für $1,49


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2014)

Und wieder ein neues Bundle von Bundle Starz. Diesmal 6 Spiele vom Entwickler Pyro, bestehnd aus:

*- Commandos - Behind enemy Line (+ Add-On "Beyond the Call of Duty")
- Commandos 2: Men of Courage
- Commandos 3: Destination Berlin
- Imperial Glory
- Praetorians

*Kostenpunkt: lächerliche 2,29€

Pyro Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Double Fine Publisher Aktion

*gog.com:*
Fantasy Quest Bundle (Kings Quest 1-8 & Quest for Glory 1-5) für 6,36€
Prince of Persia Bundle für 7,96€*

McGame (Adventskalender):*
Heute: Injustice: Götter unter Uns - Ultimate Edition für 6,99€
*
Humble Store:
*Wintersale 2.Tag*

Groupees:
*Meridian 10th Anniversary Bundle(Sehe ich das richtig und das sind alles Spiele in einem Bundle? Sehr krass)
*Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 13 Bundle


----------



## Briareos (11. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein neues Bundle von Bundle Starz. Diesmal 6 Spiele vom Entwickler Pyro, bestehnd aus:
> 
> *- Commandos - Behind enemy Line (+ Add-On "Beyond the Call of Duty")
> - Commandos 2: Men of Courage
> ...


Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt.

Wenn ich auf den Link "View this game on Steam" klicke bekomme ich die Meldung "Dieses Spiel steht in ihrem Land nicht zur Verfügung." (Alle vier Commandos-Titel)
Ich habe aber Teil 1 (+Add-On) und Teil 2 bei mir hier noch altmodisch auf CD im Regal stehen und das sind definitiv legale deutsche Versionen, die ich vor gefühlten Äonen in einem deutschen Elektronikmarkt gekauft habe.

Kann mich da jemand aufklären?


----------



## MichaelG (11. Dezember 2014)

Die Retails laufen ohne Steam.


----------



## golani79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Wahrscheinlich handelt es sich bei der Version im Bundle um die Uncut Version, bei der nicht nur Blut, Leichen, etc anders sind, sondern auch Swastikas enthalten sind.


----------



## Batze (11. Dezember 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich handelt es sich bei der Version im Bundle um die Uncut Version, bei der nicht nur Blut, Leichen, etc anders sind, sondern auch Swastikas enthalten sind.



Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern das es bei Commandos damals irgendwelche verschiedene Versionen für den deutschen Markt gab.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Dezember 2014)

Bundlestarz ist aber afaik keine deutsche Firma.


----------



## Enisra (11. Dezember 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern das es bei Commandos damals irgendwelche verschiedene Versionen für den deutschen Markt gab.



Ja ne, und hier zeigt sich wieder wie Überschätz das Erinnerungsvermögen der allermeisten Leute ist:
Commandos – Wikipedia


----------



## golani79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern das es bei Commandos damals irgendwelche verschiedene Versionen für den *deutschen* Markt gab.



Habe das Zauberwort fett markiert - aber es gibt versch. Versionen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Dezember 2014)

*Origin:* 
*Dead Space* kostenlos bis 20. Januar

*
BundleStars: Batman - Complete Bundle für 9,79€*
Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY
Batman: Arkham City GOTY
Batman: Arkham Origins + sämtliche DLC

Batman Complete Bundle

*Indie Gala - December Kiss Bundle für $1,89*
Blackbay Asylum 		
Nux 		   
Pixel Puzzles: Japan 	
Pixel Puzzles: UndeadZ 		  
Platypus 
Robowars 		    
Speed Kills

https://www.indiegala.com/kiss


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Dezember 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt.
> 
> Wenn ich auf den Link "View this game on Steam" klicke bekomme ich die Meldung "Dieses Spiel steht in ihrem Land nicht zur Verfügung." (Alle vier Commandos-Titel)
> Ich habe aber Teil 1 (+Add-On) und Teil 2 bei mir hier noch altmodisch auf CD im Regal stehen und das sind definitiv legale deutsche Versionen, die ich vor gefühlten Äonen in einem deutschen Elektronikmarkt gekauft habe.
> ...


Falls es so nicht geht, dann musst du dir wohl eine US oder andere IP verpassen


----------



## Konstantin1995 (11. Dezember 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *Origin:*
> *Dead Space* kostenlos bis 20. Januar


Nochmal?  Das gab's doch schon mal...



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *
> BundleStars: Batman - Complete Bundle für 9,79€*
> Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY
> Batman: Arkham City GOTY
> ...



Hmm... Sehr verlockend.  _Arkham City_ habe ich zwar schon, aber den Vorgänger und _Origins_ hab' ich noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Dezember 2014)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Nochmal?  Das gab's doch schon mal...



Kann doch EA gerne machen, da finden sich bestimmt noch viele, die die Aktion beim ersten Mal nicht wahrgenommen haben


----------



## Konstantin1995 (11. Dezember 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Kann doch EA gerne machen, da finden sich bestimmt noch viele, die die Aktion beim ersten Mal nicht wahrgenommen haben


Ja, stimmt schon. Für jene, die es verpasst haben ist's gut.  
Da ich's damals schon bekommen habe, wäre mir persönlich was neues aber lieber.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Star Wars: Battlefront II für 2,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Metro Redux Bundle für 13,59€
Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare für 44,99€ (Der Mehrspielermodus kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos angezockt werden)
(das Spiel an sich gibt es aber über andere Online-Shops billiger. Z.B. bei McGame für 39,99€)

*gog.com:*
Anomaly Bundle für 7,15€
Wing Commander Bundle für 7,92€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Angebote des Tages:
Retroism Titel
Humongous Entertainment Titel

*Humble Store:*
Winteraktion - Tag 3

Neues Weekly Bundle: Iceberg Interactive


----------



## Batze (12. Dezember 2014)

Origin senkt nochmal ein paar Preise.

Crysis 3 - 2,99€ (ärgert mich ein wenig, denn gestern habe ich es für 4,99€ gekauft, kein Beinbruch, aber troztdem.
BF 4 - 13,32€
NfS Rivals - ab 9,99€
Spore - 2,99€
Sim City-Complet Edition - 14,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Dezember 2014)

The Square Enix Christmas Surprise

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant, der sich gerne überraschen lässt. Läuft noch bis 18. Dezember.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Night Dive Studios Publisher Aktion

*gog.com:*
Horrifying FMV für 4,56€
Best of Bullfrog für 4,95€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
12 Days of festive Deals (Jeden Tag ein neues Angebot), heute:
Batman Arkham Origins für 4,99€

*Humble Store:*
Winteraktion - Tag 4
*
Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Spore für 3,74€

*gog.com:*
Winteraktion - Bundle Finale
*
Humble Store:*
Winteraktion - Tag 5


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> The Square Enix Christmas Surprise
> 
> Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant, der sich gerne überraschen lässt. Läuft noch bis 18. Dezember.



Letztes Jahr waren es 

Tomb Raider 2013
Dungeon Siege 2
Hitman Bloodmoney
Just Cause 2


----------



## Holyangel (15. Dezember 2014)

Bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich dead space bei Origin holen will:

Aufgrund eines Problems konnten wir deine Anfrage nicht abschließen.
Versuchen sie es später erneut... gestern ging es auch schon nciht...


----------



## Martinroessler (15. Dezember 2014)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich dead space bei Origin holen will:
> 
> Aufgrund eines Problems konnten wir deine Anfrage nicht abschließen.
> Versuchen sie es später erneut... gestern ging es auch schon nciht...



Log dich über die französische Seite ein, dann gehts 
http://www.origin.com/fr-fr/store/buy/dead-space/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## Holyangel (15. Dezember 2014)

der korrigiert den link immer sofort auf die deutsche Seite...wie komme ich auf die französische Seite


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2014)

VPN ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Space Engineers (Early-Access) für 9,49€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*Green Man Gaming:*
Angebot des Tages: Die Legotitel sind reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Winteraktion - Tag 7

*Indiegala:*
Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*The Lord of the Rings Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:
*Bis Donnerstag um 19 Uhr (das zeigt, dann beginnt die Weihnachtsaktion, geht sonst ja immer bis Freitag  )
Crusader Kings II für 9,99€
Sanctum 2 für 2,99€ und Complete für 4,59€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Die Scribblenauts Titel reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Winteraktion - Tag 8


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2014)

Ubisoft hat im Uplay-Shop eine Winteraktion gestartet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2014)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dungeon of the Endless für 5,99€

*gog.com:*
Active Gaming Media Bundle

*Green Man Gaming:*
Angebot des Tages: Tales from the Borderlands (um 10 % ), The Unwritten Tales 2 (um 10% )und The Unwritten Tales 1 Complete Bundle (um 90% ) reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Winteraktion - Tag 9

*Bundle Stars:*
Sims Mega Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
The Debut 22 Bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (18. Dezember 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> The Square Enix Christmas Surprise
> 
> Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant, der sich gerne überraschen lässt. Läuft noch bis 18. Dezember.



Inhalt in diesem Jahr ist:
Thief - Master Thief Edition
The Last Remnant
Murdered: Soul Suspect
Lara Croft and the Guardian of the Light
Deus Ex: The Fall
Nosgoth Founders - Warlord Pack

Sowie:
50% Rabatt auf Final Fantasy 13-2
33% Rabatt auf Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris + Season Pass
50% Rabatt auf Final Fantasy 3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Inhalt in diesem Jahr ist:
> Thief - Master Thief Edition
> The Last Remnant
> Murdered: Soul Suspect
> ...


Leider nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2014)

Wer zuerst kommt und so 



FINAL FANTASY XIII-250% RabattBSSWA37N

Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris with Season Pass33% RabattURQJLX1L

FINAL FANTASY III50% Rabatt1X4K2WVK


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Feiertagsaktion-Tag 1:*

Sid Meier's Civilization Beyond Earth für 29,99€
Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes für 13,39€
Space Engineers für 9,49€
Euro Truck Simulator 2 für 2,99€
Rocksmith 2014 für 17,49€
Sniper Elite 3 für 22,99€
Dark Souls 2 für 14,79€
State of Decay für 4,74€
Total War Rome 2 Emperor Edition für 13,74€

12 Stunden Angebote:
Hegemony Rome: The Rise of Caesar für 4,49€
Damned für 4,99€
Microsoft Flight Simulator X Steam Edition für 4,99€
Styx: Masters of the Shadows für 14,99€
Injustice: Gods Among Us für 4,99€
Speed Runners für 2,49€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Bastion für 3,49€
Alien Isolation für 24,99€

*Humble Store:*
Winteraktion - Tag 10


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2014)

Versteckter Deal
Save 80% on METAL GEAR RISING: REVENGEANCE on Steam

Metal Gear Rising kaufen
3,99 € bis morgen 19 uhr


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2014)

Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: RPG Edition - Book 1


----------



## MichaelG (19. Dezember 2014)

Tag 19 im Chip Download Adventskalender: Das Spiel "The Journey Down" Chapter One kostenlos. Auf den Chip-Link zum Download gehen, sich bei Gamesrocket registrieren, den Newsletter beziehen und man bekommt den GutscheinCode. Den gibt man bei der Bestellung ein und bekommt kostenlos den Steamcode.

Einige Abläufe sind verwirrend. Einmal spricht Gamerocket von einer DRM-freien Variante, einmal von einem Steamcode. Am Ende bekam ich den Steamcode per Mail.


----------



## Larkin (19. Dezember 2014)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Inhalt in diesem Jahr ist:
> Thief - Master Thief Edition
> The Last Remnant
> Murdered: Soul Suspect
> ...



Krass...nachdem das Überraschungspaket letztes Jahr ein kompletter Reinfall war, habe ich nicht einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt das Ding zu holen...und jetzt ärgere ich mich...


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2014)

Versteckter Deal

AC4 Black Flag

Save 75% on Assassin’s Creed® IV Black Flag™ on Steam
7,49€


----------



## McDrake (19. Dezember 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Versteckter Deal
> 
> AC4 Black Flag
> 
> ...


Würd sagen, dass ich für den Preis zuschlagen werde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Feiertagsaktion-Tag 2:*

Borderlands - The Presequel für 24,99€
Killing Floor für 4,49€
Valkyria Chronicles für 14,99€
Depth für 13,79€
Ryse für 19,99€
Assassins Creed Unity für 40,19€
Castle Crashers für 1,19€
Batman Arkham Origins für 4,99€
Fable Anniversary für 14,99€
*
12 Stunden Angebote:*
Guns of Icarus Online für 2,24€
Space Run für 5,09€
Deus Ex Human Revolution Director's Cut für 3,99€
Galactic Civilizations III für 22,99€
Spacebase DF 9 für 6,79€
The Legend of Korra für 9,89€
*
Wahl der Community:*
Neverending Nightmares für 6,74€
Hack'N Slash (Gewinner, mit zusätzlichem Nachlass) für 4,41€
The Amazing Spiderman 2 für 13,49€

*Jetzt stehen zur Wahl:*
Rage oder Ruse oder Cities in Motion 2

Anders als bei den Wahlen früher, werden dann alle 3 Spiele im Angebot sein, der Sieger nur mit besonderem Nachlass. Und die Abstimmung ist nur noch alle 24 Stunden.


*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Der Spielekatalog des Publishers Nordic Games ist reduziert
*
Green Man Gaming:*
24 Stunden Winterangebote

*Humble Store:*
Winteraktion - Tag 11

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2014)

Borderlands - Pre Sequel MAC 12,24€ + Steuer also ca. 14€ 

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel (MAC) na Nuuvem

Steamplay also gehts auch für Windows und kein Regionlock weil sonst wärs nicht in den Einkaufswagen gegangen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2014)

Heutiges Tagesangebot bei Amazon:
FAR CRY 4 für 28,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=570399347&pf_rd_i=1333619031


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Feiertagsaktion-Tag 3:*

Metro 2033 Redux für 9,99€ (Beide zusammen im Bundle für 19,98€)
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter für 11,39€
The Binding of Isaac Rebirth für 10,04€
Stronghold Crusader 2 für 23,44€
7 Days to Die für 11,49€
Europa Universalis IV für 9,99€
Prison Architect für 5,59€
NBA 2k15 für 33,49€
Rise of Nations Extended Edition für 4,99€

12 Stunden Angebote:
Mass Effect 2 für 4,99€
Dreamfall Chapters für 17,99€
Herr der Ringe: Der Krieg im Norden für 4,99€
Risk of Rain für 2,24€
Trine 2 Complete Story für 1,69€
The Golf Club für 12,69€

Wahl der Community:
Ruse für 2,49€
Rage (mit besonderem Nachlass) für 4,99€
Cities in Motion 2 für 4,99€

Jetzt stehen zur Wahl:
Bulletstorm oder Cities XL Platinum oder Panzer Corps
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Neue 24 std. Deals

*Humble Store:*
Winteraktion - Tag 12


----------



## Larkin (21. Dezember 2014)

Phoenix Force kostenlos

Im moment leider keine Steamkeys mehr da, sollen aber wieder aufgefüllt werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2014)

*Steam - Feiertagsaktion - Tag 4:*
Five Nights at Freddy's 2 für 5,35€
Portal 2 für 3,99€
Shadow Warrior für 3,49€
Age of Mythology Extended Edition für 6,99€
Spore für 3,74€
Never Alone für 10,04€
Alien Isolation für 24,99€
Skyrim für 3,74€
Spintires für 8,49€

12 Stunden Angebote:
Wargame Red Dragon für 9,99€
Grim Dawn für 11,49€
Project Zomboid für 9,09€
L.A. Noire für 6,49€
Bound by Flame für 9,99€
Craft the World für 9,49€

Wahl der Community:
Cities XL Platinum für 10,19€
Bulletstrom (mit besonderem Nachlass) für 3,99€
Panzer Corps für 6,79€

Jetzt stehen zur Auswahl:
3dMark oder Clickteam Fusion 2.5 oder Fuse

*Green Man Gaming:*
24 Std. Winter Deals

*Humble Store:*
Winteraktion - Tag 13


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2014)

*Steam - Feiertagsaktion - Tag 5:*
The Walking Dead Season 2 für 5,74€
GTA 4 für 4,99€
Dynasty Warriors 8 für 16,99€
Saints Row 4 für 4,99€
Train Simulator 2015 für 6,29€
The Escapists für 6,49€
Endless Legend für 14,99€
Chivalry Medieval Warfare für 4,59€
Outlast für 4,99€

12 Stunden Angebote:
Papers, Please für 2,24€
Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 für 2,49€
Tabletop Simulator für 8,99€
X-Plane 10 Global  - 64 bit für 27,49€
Vampire Bloodlines für 4,99€
Mount your Friends für 1,99€

Wahl der Community:
Clickteam Fusion für 27,19€
3D Mark für 4,99€
Fuse für 31,61€

Jetzt stehen zur Auswahl:
Orion Prelude oder OMSI 2 oder IL 2 Sturmovik - Battle of Stalingrad
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Neue 24 Stunden Winterdeals
*
Humble Store:*
Winteraktion - wohl letzter Tag

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Batze (23. Dezember 2014)

Im Kalender von Chip ist heute das Game Landwirtschafts Simulator 2011 - Platin Edition - drin.

Klick


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2014)

Dafür daß das Game nix kostet kann man es ja mal testen. Vielleicht überrascht es positiv.


----------



## Batze (23. Dezember 2014)

Kleiner Tipp, wer den 21. verpasst hat, da gab es nämlich MAGIX Music Maker 2013 kostenlos.
Das Fenster, also der download über Chip funktioniert zwar nicht mehr, aber,
die Original Chip Datei könnt ihr noch HIER runterladen.

Danach installieren und bei erstem Programmstart auf registrieren klicken und das Programm für immer, natürlich legal, freischalten.

Noch kann man sich bei Magix da registrieren und das Programm kostenlos freischalten, wie lange weiß ich nicht, also ausnutzen.


----------



## Batze (23. Dezember 2014)

Momentan Bei Origin

Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare  €7,49 Deluxe Edition €8,74
BF3 €0,99
BF4 €9,99


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Feiertagsaktion-Tag 6:*
Bioshock Infinite für 7,49€
Scribblenauts Unlimited für 4,99€
Just Cause 2 für 2,99€
Goat Simulator für 4,99€
Garry's Mod für 2,49€
Game of Thrones - Telltale Adventure für 20,99€
Age of Wonders 3 für 13,59€
Payday 2 für 6,99€
Assetto Corsa für 22,49€

12 Stunden Angebote:
RPG Maker VX Ace für 11,99€
Spelunky für 2,49€
Murdered Soul Suspect für 7,49€
Darksiders 2 für 4,49€
Rising Storm für 4,49€
Das letzte kann ich leider nicht sehen, wird in Deutschland nicht angezeigt

Wahl der Community:
Omsi 2 für 19,19€
Orion Prelude(mit besonderem Nachlass) für 0,49€
IL2 Sturmovik: Battle of Stalingrad für 29,99€

Jetzt stehen zur Wahl:
Bully oder Supreme Commander 2 oder Contrast

*Green Man Gaming:*
Neue 24 Stunden-Deals

*Bundle Stars:*
King Arthur Complete Bundle


----------



## Larkin (24. Dezember 2014)

Eidos Anthology Collection mit Code "GAMESRDR" für 26€:
Battlestations Pacific
Battlestation Midway
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director´s Cut
Deus Ex: GOTYE
Deus Ex: The Fall
Deus Ex: Invisible War
Hitman: Absolution Elite Edition
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin
Hitman 3: Contracts
Hitman: Blood Money
Hitman: Codename 47
Just Cause
Just Cause 2
Just Cause 2 DLC Collection
Kane & Lynch: Dead Men
Kane and Lynch 2: Dog Days
Kane & Lynch 2 DLC Alliance Weapon Pack
Kane & Lynch 2 DLC Multiplayer Masks Pack
Kane & Lynch 2 DLC The Doggie Bag
Lara Croft Guardian of light
Lara Croft Guardian of Light DLC All the Trappings - Challenge Pack 1
Lara Croft Guardian of Light DLC Hazardous Reunion - Challenge Pack 3
Lara Croft Guardian of Light DLC Raziel and Kain Character Pack
Lara Croft Guardian of Light DLC Things that Go Boom - Challenge Pack 2
Tomb Raider Anniversary
Tomb Raider I
Tomb Raider II
Tomb Raider III: Adventures of Laracroft
Tomb Raider IV: The Last Revelation
Tomb Raider V: Chronicles
Tomb Raider VI: The Angel of Darkness
Tomb Raider VII: Legend
Tomb Raider VIII: Underworld
Tomb Raider GOTY (2013)
Legacy of Kain: Defiance
Nosgoth Veteran Pack
Blood Omen 2: Legacy of Kain
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2
THIEF - Master Thief Edition
Thief: The Dark Project / GOLD Edition
Thief II: The Metal Age
Thief: Deadly Shadows
Thief: Booster Bundle

alles in einem Steam Key...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Dezember 2014)

Gutes Angebot bei GreenManGaming:

*Lara Croft & der Tempel des Osiris*

für 9,99€ + 25% Weihnachtsrabatt-Gutschein = 7,50€

LARA CROFT® AND THE TEMPLE OF OSIRIS™ | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

Habs mir schnell geschnappt, ehe das Angebot erlischt.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir gabs noch gratis Victim of Xen als Präsent dazu.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs noch gratis Victim of Xen als Präsent dazu.


Bei mir wars *Postal 1*.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2014)

Apropos bei Indie-Gala gibts noch für 1 Tag und 15 h 50% Rabatt auf die Bundlepreise. Wer also Interesse an den Bundles hat: Billiger wirds sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2014)

Übrigens bekommt man Escape Dead Island für knapp unter 30 EUR bei Indiagala.com. Und das Game läßt sich ohne VPN aktivieren. War ich auch überrascht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Feiertagsaktion-Tag 7:*
XCom: Enemy Unknown für 4,99€
Ultra Street Fighter 4 für 16,79€
Lords of the Fallen für 19,99€
Life is Feudal: Your Own für 20,09€
Far Cry 4 für 47,99€ (Das Angebot ist ein Witz, oder?)
Gauntlet für 9,99€
Terraria für 1,99€
Plaque Inc. Evolved für 9,37€
The Evil Within für 20,39€

12 Stunden Angebote:
Supreme Ruler Ultimate für 9,51€
Car Mechanic Simulator 2014 für 2,99€
Magicka für 2,49€
Natural Selection für 3,44€
Sanctum 2 für 2,99€
Talisman: Digital Edition für 1,39€

Wahl der Community:
Supreme Commander 2 für 4,41€
Bully (Besonderer Nachlass) für 1,99€
Contrast für 5,09€

Jetzt stehen zur Auswahl:
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit oder Slender: The Arrival oder Halo Spartan Assault

*gog.com:*
Alle Spiele der Ultimareihe um 80% reduziert
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Holiday Sale 2014

*Bundle Stars:*
You Don't know Jack Classic Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
The Debut 23 Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2014)

Naja bei FC4 hab ich noch nicht ernstlich mit einem richtigen Nachlaß gerechnet. Dafür ist das Game zu jung. Aber 48 EUR für den Standard-Key sind schon sportlich muß ich sagen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Dezember 2014)

Akalabeth: World of Doom war das erste RPG von Richard Garriott und das gibt es gerade kostenlos bei gog.com.


----------



## Enisra (25. Dezember 2014)

ach ja, ne Randbemerkung für die Serien, schaut mal ob die anderen Titel nicht auch billiger geworden sind

So istr Scribblenauts Unmasked auch auf 75% Runter


----------



## Batze (25. Dezember 2014)

Mit dem anderen Speck fängt man eben die Mäuse die auch 48 €uronen im Sale bezahlen. So läuft es doch schon immer.


----------



## Wynn (25. Dezember 2014)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/promo/xmas-sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Feiertagsaktion-Tag 9:*
Thief für 7,49€
Mordors Schatten für 29,99€
CS GO für 6,99€
Banished für 7,59€
Company of Heroes 2 für 8,74€
Risen 3 für 24,99€
Anno 2070 für 7,99€
Brothers A Tale of two Sons für 1,49€
Kerbal Space Program für 16,79€

12 Stunden Angebote:
FTL für 2,49€
Gods will be watching für 2,24€
Resident Evil 6 für 7,49€
Turbo Dismount für 3,39€
Viscera Cleanup Detail für 6,69€
Fight the Dragon für 5,99€

Wahl der Community:
Dust - An Elysian Tail für 3,49€
Postal 2 (mit besonderem Nachlass) für 0,99€
Hero Siege für 1,49€

Jetzt stehen zur Auswahl:
Warlock 2: The Exiled oder Super Time Force Ultra oder Abyss Odyssey
*
gog.com*
Square Enix Klassiker reduziert

*Humble (Store)*
Humble Weekly Bundle: Games by Developers in Cold Places


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Dezember 2014)

Hab ein Paar unscheinbare Angebote bei Amazon entdeckt:

*Goodbye, Deponia* für 4,99€ (kostet seltsamerweise nur ein Drittel von *Chaos auf Deponia*)

Goodbye Deponia [PC/Mac Steam Code]: Amazon.de: Games

*The Night of the Rabbit* für 4,99€

The Night of the Rabbit [PC Download]: Amazon.de: Games

*1954: Alcatraz* für 1,99€

http://www.amazon.de/Daedalic-Enter...videogames-dl&ie=UTF8&qid=1419670765&sr=1-397


----------



## Wynn (27. Dezember 2014)

Save 80% on Ghostbusters: The Videogame on Steam 
1,99€





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNf7gh9Tt2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Feiertagsaktion Tag 10:*
The Long Dark für 9,99€
Watch Dogs für 29,99€
Shadowrun: Dragonfall Director's Cut für 5,99€
Crusader Kings II für 9,99€
Shovel Knight für 10,04€
Tropico 5 für 15,74€
Fallout New Vegas für 2,49€
Dawn of War II Retribution für 6,79€
-Ein Spiel sieht man aus Deutschland nicht! Könnte Dead Rising 3 sein, nehme ich mal an.

12 Stunden Angebote:
Game Dev Tycoon für 3,59€
nidhogg für 3,49€
Alan Wake für 2,79€
Starpoint Gemini 2 für 15,99€
Surgeon Simulator 2013 für 3,24€
- ein spiel wird nicht angezeigt in D.

Wahl der Community:
Abyss Odyssey für 7,49€
Super Time Force Ultra (mit besonderem Nachlass) für 5,09€
Warlock 2: The Exiled für 9,99€

Jetzt stehen zur Wahl:
Audiosurf 2 oder Invisible, Inc. oder Ancient Space

*McGame*:
Lego-Wochenende


----------



## Wynn (28. Dezember 2014)

Kauft gleich 

Fallout New Vegas Ultimate

da sind alle DLC inbegriffen und es ist von der usk als uncut usk18 rausgekommen während new vegas immer noch usk 18 cut ist


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. Dezember 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Kauft gleich
> 
> Fallout New Vegas Ultimate
> 
> da sind alle DLC inbegriffen und es ist von der usk als uncut usk18 rausgekommen während new vegas immer noch usk 18 cut ist



Die Ultimate ist retail uncut, aber gilt das auch für die steam version?


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. Dezember 2014)

Jup, auch die digitale Ultimate von New Vegas ist uncut.


----------



## Holyangel (28. Dezember 2014)

Bei Herunterladen, Aktivieren und Spielen | Gaming Dragons gibt es momentan Divinity: Original Sin für knappe 14 Euro oder gute 16 Euro (letztes ist ein steamkey)... frage mich, warum steam da teurer ist 

Jetzt, als ich es kaufen wollte, ist der Preis wieder über die 20 Euro gerutscht... auf der page stannd noch 16 Euro irgendwas und im Warenkorb (und später auf der HP) 25 Euro... schade, unter 20 Euro hätte ich es mir gekauft, wollte nur noch Informationen bzgl der steamfreien Version einholen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Feiertagsaktion-Tag 11:*
Mount & Blade Warband für 3,99€
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Revolution für 29,99€
Dishonored für 3,74€
Tomb Raider für 3,99€
Transistor für 6,45€
Max Payne 3 für 4,99€
Age of Empires II HD Edition für 3,99€
This War of Mine für 14,24€
Divinity: Original Sin für 26,79€

12 Stunden Angebote:
Red Faction Guerilla Steam Edition für 1,49€
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning für 4,99€
Victoria II für 4,99€
To the Moon für 1,59€
The Crew für 39,99€
Pinball FX 2 (steht kein Preis dran, ist das Hauptspiel kostenlos und nur die DLCs kosten etwas?)

Wahl der Community:
Audiosurf 2 für 9,79€
Ancient Space (mit besonderem Nachlass) für 11,99€
Invisible, Inc. für 11,19€

Jetzt stehen zur Wahl:
Gunpoint oder Mercenary Kings oder Luftrausers

*Green Man Gaming:*
24 Stunden Winterangebote


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2014)

Unter den neuen 12-Stunden.Angeboten findet sich was ganz Besonderes:

*The Banner Saga* für 4,99€

Save 75% on The Banner Saga on Steam

Preis gilt noch 9 Stunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2014)

BundleStarz bietet wieder ein unverschämt günstiges Spiele-Bundle mit Schwerpunkt "Racing" an. Für 0,99€ gibt es:

- Race Injection
- Little Racers Street
- Mini Motor Racing EVO
- Race On
- Pressure
- Street Racing Syndicate
- RACE: The WTCC Game + Caterham Expansion

Born 2 Race Bundle

Preis gilt nur die kommenden 24 Stunden!


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2014)

Der Preis ist wirklich der Hammer. Allein schon The WTCC ist deutlich mehr wert.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2014)

Derzeit gibts gratis Racer 8 bei Indiegala.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Feiertagsaktion-Tag-12:*
Construction Simulator 2015 für 17,49€
Battleblock Theater für 1,49€
Farming Simulator 2015 für 20,09€
Wolfenstein The New Order für 16,99€
The Stanley Parable für 3,59€
Splinter Cell Blacklist für 4,99€
Don't Starve für 3,74€
Left 4 Dead 2 für 4,99€
Men of War Assault Squad 2 für 7,49€

12 Stunden Angebote:
A Bird Story für 2,13€
Shadowgate für 4,99€
Serious Sam 3 für 3,69€
Gangs Beasts für 13,39€
Two Worlds 2 für 1,99€
Half Life 2 für 2,49€

Wahl der Community:
Gunpoint für 3,50€
Mercenary Kings (mit besonderem Nachlass) für 6,45€
Luftrausers für 4,49€

Jetzt stehen zur Wahl:
Substance Designer oder  Leadwerks Game Engine oder Magix Music Maker 2015 Premium

*gog.com:*
Sacred 1 und 2 Gold reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
48 Stunden Deals
24 Stunden Deals
Holiday Sale 2014

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Derzeit gibts gratis Racer 8 bei Indiegala.com


Wichtig zu erwähnen dabei ist:
Man muss der IndieGala-Gruppe beitreten, sonst kann man das Spiel nicht aktivieren.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Dezember 2014)

*Two Worlds Epic Edition* kostenlos bei DLH.NET

Und im IndieGala Store gibt es den MOBA-Titel *Deadbreed* gratis.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Feiertagsaktion-Tag 13:*
The Witcher 2 für 2,99€
Final Fantasy VII für 6,49€
The Forest für 10,04€
ArmA 3 für 22,49€
Child of Light für 5,99€
Wasteland 2 für 19,99€
Lethal League für 5,99€
Lichdom Battlemage für 9,99€
Metal Slug 3 für 2,09€

12 Stunden Angebote:
Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments für 19,99€
Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition für 4,99€
Pixel Piracy für 1,99€
Pandora: First Contact für 13,99€
Overlord 2 für 2,24€
Spec Ops: The Line für 3,99€

Wahl der Community:
Substance Designer für 46,39€
Leadwerks Game Engine (mit besonderem Nachlass) für 31,61€
Music Maker 2015 Premium Edition für 9,99€

Jetzt stehen zur Wahl:
Kentucky Route Zero oder Ultimate General Gettysburg oder Hatoful Boyfriend

*Green Man Gaming:*
Neue 24 Stunden Angebote u.a Portal Bundle für 6,24€, Thief für 7,49€ oder The Wolf Among Us für 7,81€

*Humble Store:*
Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris für 9,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2014)

*Steam-Feiertagsaktion-Tag 14:*
Die letzten beiden Tage laufen nochmal die besten Angebote: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Mc Game:*
Jahreswechsel Angebote. U.a. Battlefield 4 für 6,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
2k Deals
Darksider Deals
Warhammer Titel

*Bundle Stars:*
Shadow of Mordor Flash Sale


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Dezember 2014)

Naja, "beste Angebote"... [emoji52]


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, "beste Angebote"... [emoji52]



Ich nehme mal an, dass man da die Spiele genommen hat, die sich in der Aktionszeit bisher am Besten verkauft haben.


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2014)

wobei, wenn man mal so bei den Gurken Alien, Metal Gear und den Ubibug dingern absieht
eigentlich alles gute Teile


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2014)

Alien Isolation ist keine Gurke.


----------



## TrinityBlade (31. Dezember 2014)

Argh, ich hatte extra auf die "Best-of"-Angebote gewartet, da ich Black Flag letzte Woche verpasst hatte, und jetzt kostet es 14,99€ statt 7,49€.


----------



## golani79 (1. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Alien Isolation ist keine Gurke.



Frag mich auch, was an Metal Gear ne Gurke sein soll


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Frag mich auch, was an Metal Gear ne Gurke sein soll



Spiele mit einer Spielzeit von einer Demo zum Preis eines _Vollpreistitels _darf man schon durchaus als Gurke bezeichnen


----------



## golani79 (1. Januar 2015)

Erstens gibt es mehr als eine Mission die man spielen kann und zweitens sind 20 respektive 30€ dann doch nochmal ein ziemliches  Stück von einem Vollpreistitel entfernt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Erstens gibt es mehr als eine Mission die man spielen kann und zweitens sind 20 respektive 30€ dann doch nochmal ein ziemliches  Stück von einem Vollpreistitel entfernt.



Schon wenn man bedenkt, dass wir hier vom aktuellen steam sale reden und es da für 13€ angeboten wird. Das ist nah dran an kleineren Titeln, mit ähnlicher Spielzeit. 30 respektive 40€ waren in der Tat teuer. 
Jetzt kann man sich wirklich nicht beschweren und es eine Gurke nennen, denn sowohl die Mechanik als auch der port sind hervorragend.


----------



## golani79 (1. Januar 2015)

Selbst wenn jemanden das P/L nicht gefällt, dann macht das das Spiel noch lange nicht zu einer Gurke ..

Und zum Thema "Demospieldauer" - wenn man nicht nur durch die Hauptmission rusht, sondern das Spiel auch spielt, mit all den Missionen, die enthalten sind, dann ist man schon ne Weile beschäftigt.
Ach ja, habe am 3DS mal ne Demo gespielt, für die ich ungelogen ~7-8 Stunden gebraucht habe - sind jetzt alle Spiele, die in diesen Bereich fallen, Gurken?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2015)

*McGame Late Night (noch bis 1 Uhr):*
Dort gibt es:

Dark Souls 1 für 4,99€
Dark Souls 2 für 14,99€
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Full für 7,49€

*Humble Store:*
Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Eye Candy 2

*Indie Royale:*
The Nudge Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Black Forest Game Bundle für 9,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes (kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos angespielt werden) für 9,24€
Carpe Fulgor Collection für 7,59€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendangebot: Die Spiele von Interplay sind reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
Games under 5€ - Play more pay less

*Bundle Stars:*
The Pioneer Bundle (u.a. mit Sid Meier's Colonization & Pirates)


----------



## Sanador (3. Januar 2015)

Edit: 
Sorry, ich war zu blöd nen Link für den Deal hinzu zufügen. Doch da dieser eh gleich vorbei ist, lasse ich das einfach.

Nun gehe ich hinfort und lebe von jetzt an mit dieser unsäglichen Schade.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
How to Survive für 1,39€


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Januar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Killing Floor für 4,49€
*
Humble (Store):*
Humble Awesome Games Done Quick 2015 Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Sims Mega Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Faster Than Light für 2,49€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Januar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
X-Plane 10 Global 64 Bit für 27,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Van Helsing Spiele reduziert
Depth für 13,79€
*
Bundle Stars:*
Abstract Bundle für 2,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Sim City 4 Deluxe für 2,49€

*gog.com:*
3D Realms 2D Plattformers reduziert
*
McGame:*
Late Night Gaming (noch bis 1 Uhr):
Darksiders 2 First Edition für 4,99€
Alan Wake Digital Collector's Edition für 8,99€
Painkiller: Hell & Damnation Collector's Edition für 5,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Hostile Reaction Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Januar 2015)

*Bundlestars - Bloodshed Bundle*

Für *3,56€*:
Blood Knights 
Guns of Icarus Online 
Summoner 
To The Moon 
Tales From Space: Mutant Blobs Attack 
Last Inua 
Probably Archery 
Skilltree Sage 
Chronology 
Making History II: The War of the World

Bloodshed Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
3D Mark für 4,99€

*Wochenendaktion:*
Die Anime Wochenendaktion


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2015)

Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Mastertronic


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic für 4.99€

*gog.com:*
Winter Wonders Aktion

*McGame:*
Nordic Special

*Green Man Gaming:*
Unter GMG Vip bekommt man einige Spiele billiger: Z.B. Life is Strange Complete für 13,85€, Resident Evil 1 HD Remaster für 14,99€. Total War Attila für 30,79€

*Humble Store:*
Saints Row Wochenende

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Indie Gala:*
> Friday Special



Five Night at Freddies ist da drinne - das Bundle kostet 1,69€

Steam Preis 4,99€ und es ist Überwiegend Positiv


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Always Sometimes Monsters für 3,99€


----------



## svd (11. Januar 2015)

"Crash Time 3" (Cobra11 3?) kostet grad 1.50€ auf Bundlestars. Selbst zum Vollpreis kann dieses Spiel unmöglich schlechter sein, als die letzten zwei NFS Spiele.

Das bessere Spiel könnte aber wohl "GT Legends" sein, 1.13€. Aber nur fur Leute, die zum Lachen in die Tiefgarage gehen und ein Lenkrad daheim haben.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2015)

GT Legends ist geil. Genau der richtige Mix von Simulation und Arcade.


----------



## Batze (11. Januar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Das bessere Spiel könnte aber wohl "GT Legends" sein, 1.13€. Aber nur fur Leute, die zum Lachen in die Tiefgarage gehen und ein Lenkrad daheim haben.



GT Legends ist ein Hammer Renn Spiel. Gerade auch weil es unwahrscheinlich viele Zusatz Strecken und Autos gibt.
Und ja, Lenkrad ist Pflicht, mit Pad geht es gerade so.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sir, You are Being Hunted für 3,99€


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2015)

https://www.indiegala.com/monday

1Quest
Mission Control
NanoMech 
Five Nights at Freddy's 2
Rift's Cave
Quest for Infamy

Alles Steam für 1,60€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Januar 2015)

Sonderangebot im Humblebundle-Store:

*Papers, please* für 2,99€

Gilt noch knapp 45 Stunden.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/papersplease_storefront


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot*:*
Skullgirls für 3,49€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Japanische Rollenspiele reduziert


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Januar 2015)

Kleine Randnotiz zum Humble Bundle und Store:

Die vor einiger Zeit eingeführten "Aktivierungs-Links", die man mit seinem Steamprofil verknüpfen musste,  wird es nicht mehr geben, da Steam den Support für dieses Aktivierungssystem eingestellt hat. Bei Käufen im Store und von Bundles wird man nun wieder die gängigen Aktivierungsschlüssel erhalten.

Changes in Steam key redemption | Humble Mumble


----------



## Bonkic (12. Januar 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Kleine Randnotiz zum Humble Bundle und Store:
> 
> Die vor einiger Zeit eingeführten "Aktivierungs-Links", die man mit seinem Steamprofil verknüpfen musste,  wird es nicht mehr geben, da Steam den Support für dieses Aktivierungssystem eingestellt hat. Bei Käufen im Store und von Bundles wird man nun wieder die gängigen Aktivierungsschlüssel erhalten.
> 
> Changes in Steam key redemption | Humble Mumble



mir persönlich eigentlich egal, nur stelle ich mir die frage nach dem grund.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mir persönlich eigentlich egal, nur stelle ich mir die frage nach dem grund.



Diese Frage wird ja leider in dem kleinen Statement nicht beantwortet. Vielleicht ein Sicherheitsgrund?
Was manchen wohl eher beschäftigen könnte, funktionieren die alten Links, die noch nicht aktiviert wurden noch und wie lang?


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2015)

Reboot Bundle 10

Xotic Complete (inc. 3 DLC)
STEAM - WIN


8BitBoy	
STEAM - WIN / MAC


Fortix 2	
STEAM - WIN / MAC / LINUX


Ignite	
STEAM - WIN


Space Farmers 2-Pack	
STEAM - WIN / MAC / LINUX


Vector	
STEAM - WIN


Jet Car Stunts	
STEAM - WIN


SOL: Exodus	
STEAM - WIN


Residue: Final Cut	
STEAM - WIN


Rush For Glory	
STEAM - WIN


----------



## Bonkic (13. Januar 2015)

ign verschenkt *valiant hearts* für ios!

Valiant Hearts: The Great War - IGN's Free Game of the Month

keine registrierung nötig - nix. einfach nur den promo-code abgreifen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Januar 2015)

*Groupees: Build a Retroism*

Wähle 2-7 Spiele (Kosten *$1* Minimum):
BloodNet
Rex Nebular and the Cosmic Gender Bender
Silent Service 2
The UnderGarden
Slave Zero
Tycoon City: New York
Shadow Ops: Red Mercury
+ Bonus

https://groupees.com/retroism


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Nidhogg für 3,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Forced für 2,09€ und die Deluxe Edition für 3,44€
Assassin's Creed Unity für 40,19€

*gog.com:*
Blackguards 2 Preorder Promo (1.Teil auch reduziert)
Komplette King's Bounty Reihe reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Castle Crashers für 2,99€*

McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Deponia - The Complete Journey für 9,99€
Tropico 4 Collectors Bundle für 9,99€
Das Schwarze Auge - Demonicon für 9,99€

*Humble Store:*
Tagesangebot: The Long Dark für 9,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Strategic Storm Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
The Coffee Bean Bundle


----------



## Monalye (14. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ign verschenkt *valiant hearts* für ios!
> 
> Valiant Hearts: The Great War - IGN's Free Game of the Month
> 
> keine registrierung nötig - nix. einfach nur den promo-code abgreifen.



Lacht mich bitte nicht aus, aber wo finde ich das Spiel jetzt? Es wurde über i-tunes runtergeladen, aber wo ist es jetzt in i-tunes? Ich finde da nur meine Musik, sonst hab ich dort noch nichts gekauft... aber das Spiel, das ist jetzt nirgends. Runtergeladen wurde es, das hat 3 Minuten gedauert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Wochenendaktionen:
Sid Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth für 29,99€(kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos gespielt werden)
Saints Row Marke reduziert (Saints Row IV kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos angespielt werden)
*
Humble Store:*
Tagesangebot: Eldritch für 1,79€

Neues Weekly Bundle: Brawlers

*Bundle Stars:*
Flatout Complete Bundle für 6,15€


----------



## Larkin (15. Januar 2015)

Super Killer Hornet: Ressurection for Free

Swipecart for Free

Beides jetzt nicht so die Hammer Games...aber halt für umme...


----------



## ZockerCompanion (16. Januar 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Lacht mich bitte nicht aus, aber wo finde ich das Spiel jetzt? Es wurde über i-tunes runtergeladen, aber wo ist es jetzt in i-tunes? Ich finde da nur meine Musik, sonst hab ich dort noch nichts gekauft... aber das Spiel, das ist jetzt nirgends. Runtergeladen wurde es, das hat 3 Minuten gedauert.



Lade es am besten direkt über dein IPad bzw. IPhone runter, ist die einfachste Methode


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Januar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Warlock 2: The Exiled für 4,99€

*gog.com*
Wochenendaktion mit den Larry Spielen, Commandos, Race Driver Grid usw.

*McGame:*
Kalypso Wochenende

*Humble Store:*
Games Workshop Wochenende

*Bundle Stars:*
Abstract Bundle für 2,55€

*Indie Royale:*
The Mystery 3 Bundle


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2015)

https://groupees.com/epic

Beim 2$ Bundle findet man das Album LVL 5 Miracle of Sound der für den Creditsong von Wasteland 2 zuständig war und 29 andere Lieder passend zum Videospiel

Witcher, Bioshock, Wasteland 2, Dragoin Age, usw





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QI0DfL2guAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dynasty Warriors 8: Xtreme Legends Complete Edition für 24,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast für 4,99€

*Humble Store:*
Tagesangebot: The Fall für 4,49€


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2015)

Fully Loaded Bundle

Mit dem Vampirspiel Dark wo man den PC Games Mitarbeiter Robert Horn als Fahndungsplakat auf einem Wc findet für diverse Verbrechen im Spielejournalismus
http://cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/432648400894593483/443E7E45B412227C80713D42D9170603C31B49FE/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (19. Januar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesdeal: Enforcer: Police Crime Action für 9,99€: Save 50% on Enforcer: Police Crime Action on Steam
110 neue Angebote im Wochendeal: Steam Search

*Humble Bundle:*
Tagesdeal: Life is Feudal für 19,99€: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/lifeisfeudal_yourown_storefront

*Indiegala:*
Neues "every monday bundle" (in den ersten 24h nur 1,49€): https://www.indiegala.com/weekly


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Januar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Fully Loaded Bundle
> 
> Mit dem Vampirspiel Dark wo man den PC Games Mitarbeiter Robert Horn als Fahndungsplakat auf einem Wc findet für diverse Verbrechen im Spielejournalismus
> http://cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/432648400894593483/443E7E45B412227C80713D42D9170603C31B49FE/


Uiii, sieht echt gut aus. Das gönn ich mir.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2015)

Ein echt schönes Bundle und ich hab noch keines der Spiele. Das gibt's ja auch nicht mehr so oft  

Noch weitere Angebote:

*gog.com:*
Weekly Staff Picks: The Planetarium


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Januar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ein echt schönes Bundle und ich hab noch keines der Spiele. Das gibt's ja auch nicht mehr so oft



 

Ist aber auch eine schöne bumte Mischung aus Shooter, Platformer, Adventure, Rennspiel und Strategie. Bestimmt für jeden etwas dabei.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2015)

Bei den Preis kann man nix falschen machen bei Dark 

Der Cellshading Look ist gut gelungen der Soundtrack war gut 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WjL2butmYfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Story war okay nur hatte das gameplay und die kamera diverse Bugs 

Aber wie man oben sah gingen die Entwickler mit Humor an ihre Kriktiker und verbannten sie aufs Männer Wc ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Januar 2015)

Wurde das Bundle eigentlich schon mal erwähnt? 

Retroism-Bundle auf groupees.com mit einigen Retro-Spielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Warmachine Tactics für 17,88€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Grid Autosport für 9,99€
Insurgency für 4,49€
*
gog.com:*
Dort gibt es jetzt noch mehr Star Wars Spiele und weitere werden am Donnerstag folgen
*
McGame:*
Botanicula für 3,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Blades of Janus Bundle mit Betrayer, Skara, Dark End, Gunspell, Mountain und weitere 3 Spiele werden später noch freigeschaltet

*Bundle Stars:*
Besieged Bundle für 4,13€
8 Ball Bundle für 3,10€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (20. Januar 2015)

*GreenManGaming:*
Wenn man Playfire (ein Service von GMG) beitritt, erhält man ein zufälliges Spiel (u.a. Postel oder Sanctum) gratis: Playfire Rewards


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2015)

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/theme-hospital-origin/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition

Theme Hospital Gratis


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2015)

Humble Card Game Bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (21. Januar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot: Ziggurat für 7,49€: Save 50% on Ziggurat on Steam

*Bundle Stars:*
Codemasters Raising Hell Bundle für 3,62€: Codemasters Raising Hell Bundle
Voyager Bundle für 3,10€: Voyager Bundle
*
Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 14 Bundle für 1,99$: The Mixer 14 - Indie Royale


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2015)

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Anti Terror Bundle - Jesuis Charlie

Einahmen gehen wohl an die "Freedom of Press Foundation"


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Januar 2015)

*Steam:*
Wochenendaktion: The Evil Within für 20,40€: Save 66% on The Evil Within on Steam
Wochenendaktion: The Crew für 33,49€: Save 33% on The Crew™ on Steam
Tagesangebot: Spec Ops: The Line für 3,99€: Save 80% on Spec Ops: The Line on Steam

*Bundle Stars:*
Resurrection Bundle für 2,57€: Resurrection Bundle
The Saints Row Bundle für 5,16€: The Saints Row Bundle
(Saints Row 2 + Saints Row: The Third - The Full Package)

*Groupees:*
The Casual Bundle 2: https://groupees.com/casual2

*Humble Bundle:*
Tagesdeal: Turbo Dismount für 2,99€: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/turbodismount_storefront


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Januar 2015)

Zurzeit gibt es auf Indiegala *Radical Roach Deluxe Edition* gratis.

https://www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Januar 2015)

Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Je suis Charlie


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Monaco für 1,81€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Timeless Adventures
*
McGame:*
Spiele von deutschen Publishern reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Baphomets Fluch 5 für 11,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Steel Warz Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
2 neue tolle Bundles:
Lords of the Fallen Complete Bundle (Hauptspiel + DLCs) für 23,78€
Killer Bundle  (mit Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl, Demonicon, Pixel Piracy, Year Walk, Alon in the Dark, Albedo, Kraven Manor, Fate: The Cursed King, Loren The Amazon Princess und Real Boxing)für 5,32€


----------



## Denis10 (24. Januar 2015)

Steam:

Sparen Sie 80% bei The Ankh Pack auf Steam  (Ankh 2 und 3 für 2,69 Euro. Scheint aber nur die englische Sprachausgabe zu sein)


----------



## ZockerCompanion (24. Januar 2015)

*Humble Bundle:*
Codemasters Weekend Sale: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/codemasters/

*GetGamesGo:*
50% auf Call of Duty (Mac) Produkte (dank SteamPlay auch ohne Mac interessant): Call of Duty Mac Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Bis zu 80% auf verschiedene Games: Cheap as Chips - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
*
GreenManGaming:*
Tagesangebot: 75% auf Laxius Force 1-3: Deal of the Day



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2015)

Guild Wars 2 kaufen

Guild Wars 2 bis morgen 17 Uhr für 9,99€


----------



## golani79 (24. Januar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Guild Wars 2 kaufen
> 
> Guild Wars 2 bis morgen 17 Uhr für 9,99€



Hm .. wär ein ganz gutes Angebot - kann mir vlt. jemand kurz zusammenfassen, ob man auch ohne dieses Edelsteinzeugs gut zurechtkommt oder ist es ne Farmerei ohne Ende bzw. muss man sich da auch was im Shop kaufen, wenn man nicht farmen will?
Oder sind das eh nur kosmetische Sachen?


----------



## Exar-K (24. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. wär ein ganz gutes Angebot - kann mir vlt. jemand kurz zusammenfassen, ob man auch ohne dieses Edelsteinzeugs gut zurechtkommt oder ist es ne Farmerei ohne Ende bzw. muss man sich da auch was im Shop kaufen, wenn man nicht farmen will? Oder sind das eh nur kosmetische Sachen?


Du kannst GW2 vollständig und ohne Einschränkungen spielen.
Sämtliche 2-4 wöchentlichen Contentpatches und die Story-Erweiterungen sind ebenfalls kostenfrei.

Für Edelsteine kann man sich nur Skins, Pets und so Sachen wie mehr Bank- oder Charakterplätze kaufen. Wie bei Teil 1 also.
Zusätzlich besteht noch die Möglichkeit Ingame-Gold gegen Edelsteine einzutauschen und sich mit der Zeit nebenbei solche Dinge zu kaufen, wenn man möchte.

Ich finde, dass GW2 so ziemlich das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis auf dem MMO-Markt bietet (für läppische 10€ erst recht).


----------



## golani79 (25. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Info - dann werd ich mir das doch glatt überlegen


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot*:*
FEZ für 2,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Painkiller Hell & Damnation für 3,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Games from the Final Frontier Aktion

*McGame:*
Topware RPG Collection für 6,49€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Reus für 3,99€

*Humble Store:*
The Cave für 3,24€
Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing Transformed für 4,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Voyager Bundle für 3,10€


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Minimum für 2,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
The Walking Dead Season 1 & 2 reduziert (für je 5,74€)
Portal 2 für 4,99€ und das Portal Bundle für 6,24€
*
gog.com:*
Dort wurden weitere Lucasfilm Spiele veröffentlicht:Dark Forces II, Republic Commando & Starfighter.

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: The Vanishing of Ethan Carter für 11,39€

*Bundle Stars:*
Havoc Bundle für 3,18€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Januar 2015)

Das Angebot zu den TWD-Seasons ist unverschämt günstig... Also wer es noch nicht hat, der sollte zulangen. Noch günstiger kommt er an beides zusammen kaum ran.


----------



## golani79 (27. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Angebot zu den TWD-Seasons ist unverschämt günstig... Also wer es noch nicht hat, der sollte zulangen. Noch günstiger kommt er an beides zusammen kaum ran.



Würd ich glatt kaufen, wenn ich die nicht schon hätte


----------



## Exar-K (28. Januar 2015)

Im Nintendo eShop gibt es ab Donnerstag die *Metroid Prime Trilogy* für schmale 9,99€.
Die Spiele können ab sofort nativ auf der Wii U gespielt werden und nicht mehr über den Emulator.

Die alten Wii-Fassungen gibt es nur noch gebraucht und zu unverschämten Preisen, von daher ein ziemlich gutes Angebot.
Zu den Titeln selbst braucht man eigentlich nichts sagen, Metroid Prime ist eins der besten Spiele aller Zeiten.


----------



## Briareos (28. Januar 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die alten Wii-Fassungen gibt es nur noch gebraucht und zu unverschämten Preisen...


Jetzt muss ich doch direkt mal nachschauen was mein Exemplar heute so wert wäre ... wenn ich es verkaufen wöllte ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Starbound (Early-Access) für 10,49€

*McGame:*
Late Night Gaming (bis 1 Uhr):

Saints Row 4 für 4,99€
The Raven Digital Deluxe Edition für 7,99€
Emergency 2012 für 2,99€


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2015)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/life-is-strange-complete-season-episodes-1-5--2738-1

12,99€ fürs komplett paket





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AURVxvIZrmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Sanador (29. Januar 2015)

Für ungefähr 10 Euro gibt es *Life is Strange *auch auf Nuuvem. Kein Region-Lock und Nuuvem ist kein ominöser Keyseller.

Life is Strange - Complete Season (Episodes 1-5) na Nuuvem


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2015)

Sprachen??


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sprachen??


Im Moment nur ausschließlich Englisch. Vielleicht tut sich später noch was hinsichtlich deutscher Untertitel... Hoffe ich zumindest, das Spiel interessiert mich schon. [emoji52]


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2015)

Gut, Englisch ist ja auch das deutsche Release. Hatte nur gedacht, nicht daß Nuuvem das Spiel in portugiesisch oder spanisch only released. Dann sähe man alt aus. So ärgere ich mich aber, daß ich 5 EUR mehr bezahlt habe.


----------



## Sanador (29. Januar 2015)

Meist haben nur Versionen eine Beschränkung bei der Auswahl ihrer Sprachausgabe, die einen Region-Lock besitzen.
Sprich die Version bei Nuuvem ist so wie jene, die beim deutschen Steam-Store verkauft wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2015)

Bei Amazon gibt es 
Ryse: Son of Rome für 15,97€
(als PC Steam Key)


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Hearts of Iron 3 für 2,49€

Wochenendangebote: 
Ryse: Son of Rome für 19,99€ (Gibt es bei Amazon gerade aber billiger, siehe meinen Beitrag oben)
Die Lego Spiele reduziert

*Humble (Store):*
Tagesangebot: Cook, Serve, Delicious! für 2,49€ 
Neues Bundle: Humble Weekly Bundle: Made in Spain

*Bundle Stars:*
Touchdown Bundle für 2,11€
Tropico 4 Collector's Bundle für 5,31€

*Indie Royale:*
The Plug-In Digital Bundle


----------



## golani79 (29. Januar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ryse: Son of Rome für 19,99€ (Gibt es bei Amazon gerade aber billiger, siehe meinen Beitrag oben)



Danke für den Hinweis - hätts schon fast auf Steam geholt bzw. überlegt.
Für 15€ bei Amazon, hab ich aber doch nicht nein sagen können 

War mir zwar nicht sicher, obs geht, weil früher wollte Amazon nen dt. Personalausweis für 18er Downloadspiele - und da war man aus AT natürlich gears**t.
Mittlerweile aber wohl kein Problem mehr ^^


----------



## Sanador (30. Januar 2015)

50% auf *Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth1* ... ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was das ist, aber vielleicht interessiert es einen, es ist zumindest auf Platz 2 in den Steamcharts. 

Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 1 für 13,99


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> 50% auf *Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth1* ... ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was das ist, aber vielleicht interessiert es einen, es ist zumindest auf Platz 2 in den Steamcharts.
> 
> Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 1 für 13,99



das ist konsolenkrieg in rollenspiel-form.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Januar 2015)

Animé ? Und schon gekauft.


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was das ist, aber vielleicht interessiert es einen, es ist zumindest auf Platz 2 in den Steamcharts.



90% Anime auf Steam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanador (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist konsolenkrieg in rollenspiel-form.



Erst hab ich den Satz nicht verstanden und hab danach recherchiert. 
Sollen diese Anime-Püppchen ernsthaft Konsolen darstellen wie PS 3 und Xbox 360?!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Januar 2015)

*IndieGala Friday Special*

Für *$1.99*:
Tales of Maj'Eyal 
Volt
Bionic Dues 
Vintage Year 
Skyward Collapse 
AI War: Fleet Command 
Retention 
A Valley Without Wind 1 
Voyage: Journey to the Moon 
Ninja Guy 
Castle 
Primal Fears
A Valley Without Wind 2 
Tidalis 
Shattered Haven 

https://www.indiegala.com/friday

Und im Store gibt es *Shadows on the Vatican - Act I: Greed* gratis.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> 50% auf *Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth1* ... ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was das ist, aber vielleicht interessiert es einen, es ist zumindest auf Platz 2 in den Steamcharts.
> 
> Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 1 für 13,99



Taugt das Spiel denn überhaupt etwas? Hat das schon jemand gezockt? Und warum steht beim Titel hinten eine 1? Ist das ein Episodenspiel?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Januar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Taugt das Spiel denn überhaupt etwas? Hat das schon jemand gezockt? Und warum steht beim Titel hinten eine 1? Ist das ein Episodenspiel?



So wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist das ein Port von einem Vita-Spiel, was aber auch auf der Vita schon ein Remake einer älteren PS3-Version war. Und ja zu dem Spiel existieren noch weitere Teile und einige Spin-Offs.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (30. Januar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot: Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna) für 8,99€: Save 40% on Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna) on Steam

*GetGamesGo:*
75% auf Sleeping Dogs und DLC: Sleeping Dogs Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Adventure Sale: Adventure Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
*
GreenManGaming: *
Tagesangebot: Warlock: Master of the Arcane - Complete Edition für 8,15€: Warlock: Master of the Arcane - Complete Edition | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
2014 Revisited: 2014 Revisited
The Evil Within für 24,99€: The Evil Within™ | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel für 24,99€: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GOG:*
Filme und Spiele von Devolver Digital im Angebot: http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_devolver_game_and_movie_combo_300115


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2015)

*Humble Store:*
Valkyria Chronicles für 9,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Bound by Flame für 9,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Magicka für 3,38€
Valkyria Chronicles für 9,99€
(Wie immer beim Kauf den Rabattcode auf der Startseite beachten)


----------



## MichaelG (1. Februar 2015)

Bei Indiegala ist gerade Shadows at the Vatican - Act 1: Greed gratis erhältlich. 

https://www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Surgeon Simulator 2013 für 2,49€

*Green Man Gaming:*
2014 revisited


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2015)

Auf Amazon: Far Cry 4 PC Uplay Code für 29,97€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Februar 2015)

Zwei 48-Stunden-Angebote bei GreenManGaming:

*Thief4* und *Murdered: Soul Suspect *für je 7,49€

Abzüglich des 20%-Rabatts kostet jeder Titel dann nur noch genau 6 Euro.

Murdered: Soul Suspect™ | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming

THIEF | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2015)

*Steam*
Tagesangebot:
Torchlight 2 für 3,79 (Teil 1 kostet 2,99€)

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Wochenaktion: Paragons of Pixelhood
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Grid Autosport für 9,99€
F1 2014 für 16,99€

*Humble Store:*
Tagesangebot: Schein für 3,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Apocalypse Bundle für 5,28€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Februar 2015)

Und im *BundleStars Store* gibt es gerade Lucius für 0.93€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. Februar 2015)

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Cartoon Network Games Bundle für Android: https://www.humblebundle.com/mobile


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot*:*
Strike Vector für 2,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Mordheim: City of the Damned (Early Access) für 21,43€
Prison Architect (Early Access) für 6,99€
*
gog.com:*
Neu: Apotheon für 11,29€
 (Gibt's auch auf Steam, erwähne es nur, falls jemand lieber eine DRM-freie Version möchte)


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2015)

Och nööö. Mich weigern will.........


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Och nööö. Mich weigern will.........



*fuchtelt mit der hand*

Du kaufst das Bundle


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2015)

die guten Teile hab ich zum glück schon


----------



## svd (3. Februar 2015)

Das ist nicht das Bundle, nach dem ich suche...

(aber schade eigentlich)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2015)

Hmmm... Da Fehlt "Jedi Outcast", "Jedi Knight"... "Rebel Assault  2"... Dieses Bundle lohnt sich für mich leider nicht.


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2015)

nja, das normale SW Bundle von Star Wars auf Steam ist besser


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2015)

in woche 2 gibts noch spiele


----------



## golani79 (3. Februar 2015)

Mal schauen, was noch dazukommt.


----------



## Sanador (3. Februar 2015)

Mh, 4 von 9 habe ich schon...ach für 10 Euro geht es. Zumal ich erst gerade vorhatte Republic Commando bei gog.com für 8 Euro zu kaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Speed Runners (Early Access) für 2,49€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Goat Simulator für 4,99€
Ultra Street Fighter IV für 16,79€
Darksiders Franchise Pack für 13,74€
*
Bundle Stars Store:*
Black Mirror Triple Pack für 4,95€


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
To the Moon für 1,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Sniper Elite 3 für 13,79€
Divinity: Original Sin für 23,99€

Außerdem findet das Square Enix Publisher Wochenende statt, mit vielen reduzierten Titeln.

*gog.com:*
Swords of the Stars Series Promo

*Bundle Stars:*
The FPS Bulletproof Bundle für 3,67€
Daedalic Adventure Bundle für 12,39€
The Dark Eye Universe Bundle für 14,86€

*Indie Royale:*
The Fenlon Bundle


----------



## Enisra (5. Februar 2015)

also wer jetzt noch nicht to the Moon hat, sollte hier echt mal langsam zugreifen, die Packungen Taschentücher die ihr am Ende braucht, werden teuerer sein


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2015)

Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Adventures!


Außerdem hier noch die Heftvollversionen der PC Spielemagazine im Februar:
*
PC Games 02/2015:*
Omerta - City of Gangsters (Steam + Kalypso-Launcher)

*Gamestar 02/2015:*
Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon (nehme mal an für Steam)

*Computer Bild Spiele 03/2015 (Gold Edition):*
Das Schwarze Auge - Blackguards (ohne Registrierung/Aktivierung)
Gomo (Ohne Aktivierung)
The Island - Castaway
Homefront (Ab 18 Downloadversion mit E-Postbrief-Altersverifizierung)
Eset Smart Security 2015 (Antivirenprogramm)

Außerdem ist ein 30% Rabattcode für das Spiel Total War - Attila auf gamesplanet (kostet dann 27,99€) dabei.

In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe dann als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Deus Ex - The Fall (ab 18 Vollversion) & Die Siedler Aufstieg eines Königreichs


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Adventures!



Schade vom Adventurebundle hab ich bis auf Detective Grimoire alle Spiele. Lohnt sich für mich dieses mal leider nicht.


----------



## Monalye (6. Februar 2015)

Bei der Steam-Wochenend-Aktion überseht ja nicht das Square Enix-Wochenende! Square Enix Publisher Weekend 2015
Ich hab' mir die Tomb-Raider-Collektion um 15 Euro gekauft


----------



## MichaelG (6. Februar 2015)

Hab mir die TR-Teile schon im Wintersale gekrallt.  Die Skins und Co. halte ich für überflüssig.


----------



## Monalye (6. Februar 2015)

Es sind ja nicht nur die Tomb-Raider-Spiele verbilligt, sondern alle Square-Enix, wie zb. Hitman, Final Fantasy, Thief, Just Cause, Deus Ex, usw.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2015)

Schade dass "Thief4" immer noch nicht die 5-Euro-Marke geschafft hat. Hab es schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste, aber egal wo ich gucke, nirgends ist es unter die 7,50€ zu haben, wenn es mal angeboten wird.

Egal, eilt nicht, kann mich ohnehin kaum vor Spielen retten. ^^


----------



## Larkin (6. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schade dass "Thief4" immer noch nicht die 5-Euro-Marke geschafft hat. Hab es schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste, aber egal wo ich gucke, nirgends ist es unter die 7,50€ zu haben, wenn es mal angeboten wird.
> 
> Egal, eilt nicht, kann mich ohnehin kaum vor Spielen retten. ^^



Den gabs mitlerweile schon zwei Mal für unter 5€...allerdings warte ich darauf, dass die Mastery Edition unter 5€ fällt...und selbst dann bin ich noch am zögern...


----------



## golani79 (6. Februar 2015)

Thief 4 gibts diesen Monat bei PS Plus [emoji14]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2015)

Larkin schrieb:


> Den gabs mitlerweile schon zwei Mal für unter 5€...allerdings warte ich darauf, dass die Mastery Edition unter 5€ fällt...und selbst dann bin ich noch am zögern...


Hmm, dann hab ich gerade diese Deals irgendwie verpasst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Among the Sleep für 6,79€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Strategic Milestones*

McGame:
*Games Made in Germany-Aktion

*Humble Store:*
Tagesangebot:  Secrets of Raetikon für 4,49€
Wochenendaktion: Focus Home Interactive

*Indie Gala:*
Darksiders Bundle


----------



## Denis10 (7. Februar 2015)

Weiss zufällig jemand, ob es Probleme macht, Tomb Raider auf Windows 8 zu installieren? Ich habe die nämlich fast alle noch auf CD, wäre daher gut zu wissen, welche Teile jetzt als Steam Version sinnvoll wären, um Probleme bei der Installation zu vermeiden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Valkyria Chronicles für 9,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot*:*
Red Orchestra 2 mit Rising Storm für 4,49 (geschnittene Version steht dort)
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Sim Bundle für 13,99€


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Weiss zufällig jemand, ob es Probleme macht, Tomb Raider auf Windows 8 zu installieren? Ich habe die nämlich fast alle noch auf CD, wäre daher gut zu wissen, welche Teile jetzt als Steam Version sinnvoll wären, um Probleme bei der Installation zu vermeiden.



Kann ich leider nicht sagen. Hab mir die TR-Teile bei Steam gekrallt. Aber TR1 und 2 liefen schon unter WIN 7 als Retail nicht wirklich. Daher würde ich mal annehmen, daß es bei WIN 8 nicht besser aussieht, was die ersten Teile betrifft. Aber die Steamfassungen laufen.


----------



## Sanador (9. Februar 2015)

Bei Nuuvem gibt es Evolve PC Monster Race Edition für 50 Euro.
Man muss sich vorher mit einer Brazilien-IP einloggen, am besten geht es mit dem Chrome Addon *Hola*. Wenn man dann seine Bestellung im Warenkorb hat und beim bezahlen ist, dann kann man das IP-Addon deaktivieren und sicher seine Daten eingeben.


----------



## Larkin (9. Februar 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Bei Nuuvem gibt es Evolve PC Monster Race Edition für 50 Euro.


Schnäppchen *hust


----------



## Konstantin1995 (9. Februar 2015)

Larkin schrieb:


> Sandor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn's normalerweise 80€ kostet eigentlich schon, oder?


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Jagged Alliance Flashback für 7,49€

Außerdem gibt es wie immer montags neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Neue Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Cities in Motion 2 für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Wargame: Red Dragon für 9,99€ und das Franchise Pack für 12,49€
Mystery- und Detektivspiele um bis zu 75% reduziert

*Bundle Stars:*
Insert Coin Bundle für 2,64€


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Kentucky Route Zero für 11,49€*

McGame:*
Late Night Gaming (noch bis 1 Uhr):
Wasteland 2 für 14,99€
Tropico 5 für 11,99€
Bernd das Brot für 14,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Nba 2k15 für 24,99€

*Humble Store:*
Tagesaktionen:
Warlock Master of the Arcane Complete Edition für 5,99€
Magicka Collection für 9,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Times of War Bundle


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2015)

https://store.eu.square-enix.com/emea_de/games/pc-windows-download/Murdered-Soul-Suspect.php

2,50 €


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://store.eu.square-enix.com/emea_de/games/pc-windows-download/Murdered-Soul-Suspect.php
> 
> 2,50 €


Hui! Durschnittliche Wertungen hin oder her, bei 2,50€ kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Lichdom Battlemage für 12,57€
*
Wochenendaktionen:*
Far Cry 4 für 40,19€
NBA 2k15 für 24,99€ (kann kostenlos an diesem Wochenende getestet werden)
Total War Rome 2 und Company of Heroes 2 reduziert und kostenlos am Wochenende spielbar

*McGame:*
Hitman Special

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Weekly Bundle: For Lovers (of games)

*Groupees:*
Bundle in a Box 3
Retro 4
The Space Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Stalker Complete Bundle für 8,42€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. Februar 2015)

*Square Enix Store:*
Der Einsame Seelen-Verkauf: https://store.eu.square-enix.com/em...|1483|1489|1495|1487|1488|1479|1285&id_lvl2=2

*GetGamesGo:*
Co-Op Midweek: Co-Op Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

*Amazon:*
Anno 1503 Königs-Edition für 3,97€: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=582203727&pf_rd_i=1333619031
Anno 1404 Königs-Edition für 7,97€: ANNO 1404: Königs-Edition [PC Download]: Amazon.de: Games
Anno 2070 Königs-Edition für 15,97€: ANNO 2070 - Königsedition [PC Download]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2015)

Unter 9 EUR für alle 3 Teile ? Wer Stalker nicht kennt sollte zuschlagen. Ein Top Preis für absolut unterschätzte Games.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Ace Combat Assault Horizon: Enhanced Edition für 4,99€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: DRM-Free Valentines
*
McGame:*
EA Special

*Green Man Gaming:*
Play Together Aktion
*
Humble Store:*
Tagesangebot: Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna) für 8,99€
Crusader Kings 2 für 9,99€
Europa Universalis IV für 9,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Heart Attack Bundle
Außerdem gibts dort im Store wieder ein Spiel kostenlos (Marine Sharpshooter II)

*Bundle Stars Store:*
Codemasters Wochenende


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2015)

riesiges *lego-bundle* bei nuuvem, für gerade mal knapp 7 euro!
enthalten sind: LEGO: The Hobbit; LEGO Marvel Super Heroes; The LEGO Movie -  Videogame; LEGO Batman; LEGO Batman 2 DC Super Heroes; LEGO: The Lord of  the Rings; LEGO Harry Potter: Years 1-4; LEGO Harry Potter: Years 5-7. 
Bundle LEGO na Nuuvem


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2015)

Ist das bei Nuuvem nicht wieder mit VPN Gedöns verbunden?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ist das bei Nuuvem nicht wieder mit VPN Gedöns verbunden?



nein.
spiele mit geolock sind extra gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ist das bei Nuuvem nicht wieder mit VPN Gedöns verbunden?



Origin geht bei Nuveem nicht
Wenn ein Spiel Region Lock (Aktivierung via VPN) oder Geolock (Aktivierung und Spielen nur via Vpn) hat dann steht dort



> REGION LOCKED: Esse jogo é restrito para América do Sul





> REGION LOCKED: Esse jogo não poderá ser jogado fora do Brasil





> REGION LOCKED: Não é possível ativar esse jogo em países como Itália, França, Rússia, Venezuela e Alemanha. Demais países bloqueados para compra, também estão sujeitos a bloqueio de ativação.



Oder wenn du das Spiel in den Warenkorb legen willst steht da *This product is not available for purchase in your region.

*Aber das Lego Bundle ist eh ausverkauft 


http://www.wingamestore.com/product/3633/Wasteland-2/

Wasteland 2 Standard Edition 9,99 Dollar 
Mit Payment Fees seit 1.1.2015 ca 9,30 Euro


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2015)

Steam Valentinstag Sale

Valentine's Co-Op Sale


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2015)

https://groupees.com/bma2

Edna bricht aus Steam+ DRM Free + Ost für 1$

im 4$ Bundle ist Kill the Bad Guy

und andere Spiele


----------



## Sanador (14. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://groupees.com/bma2
> 
> Edna bricht aus Steam+ DRM Free + Ost für 1$
> 
> ...



Ah, *Bet On Soldier*. Ob es wohl jetzt spielbar ist?


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Amazing Spider-Man 2 für 11,09€
*
McGame:*
Command & Conquer: The Ultimate Collection für 7,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The King of Fighters XIII Steam Edition für 9,51€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Neue Wochenaktion: Face the Music mit Brutal Legend für 2,69€, Beatbuddy Tales of the Guardians für 2,29€, Fract Osc für 3,29€, Symphony für 2,29€*

McGame:*
1954: Alcatraz für 1,99€ (noch knapp 2 Stunden)

*Indie Gala:*
Neues  Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Trinity Bundle für 2,62€


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2015)

*Amazon:*
South Park: Stab der Wahrheit (Steam-Code) für 12,97€
Trials Evolution: Gold Edition(Uplay-Download) für 7,97€
Trials Fusion Deluxe Edition (Uplay-Code) für 12,97€


----------



## Larkin (17. Februar 2015)

Humble Square Enix Bundle:

Pay what you want:
Hitman: Absolution
Supreme Commander 2
Hitman GO
Beat the average:
Thief
Murdered: Soul Suspect
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut
More to come...
Pay more than 15$
Tomb Raider
Sleeping Dogs

das würd ich sagen ist jetzt auch mal wieder THIEF für ca. 5€...


----------



## MichaelG (17. Februar 2015)

Das Bundle hat ein Problem: Ich habe alle Games bereits.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2015)

Larkin schrieb:


> Humble Square Enix Bundle:
> 
> Pay what you want:
> Hitman: Absolution
> ...


ARRRRGGG!!! Und ich hab erst vor wenigen Tagen *Murdered: Soul Suspect* für 2,50€ gekauft. Für 5 Euro hätte ich jetzt das UND *Thief4*...

Kacke! Das machen die doch mit Absicht!


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2015)

Sleeping Dogs erhält man die DE Edition und die ist geschnitten, hat keinen dlc support und immer noch ohne patches


----------



## Larkin (17. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ARRRRGGG!!! Und ich hab erst vor wenigen Tagen *Murdered: Soul Suspect* für 2,50€ gekauft. Für 5 Euro hätte ich jetzt das UND *Thief4*...
> 
> Kacke! Das machen die doch mit Absicht!



Hehe...hatte genau den gleichen Gedanken...


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Homefront für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Lost Planet 3 für 8,49€
Crusader Kings II (kann bis Montag auch kostenlos gespielt werden) für 9,99€
*
gog.com:*
Spiele von Paradox Interactive gibts jetzt auch dort und manche sind gleich reduziert

*Indie Gala:*
My Lands Bundle (das Spiel gibts da anscheinend kostenlos und die DLCs kosten was)


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Starpoint Gemini 2 für 15,99€
*
McGame:*
Total War Attila für 29,89€

Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr


*Indie Gala:*
Battle for Glory Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 15 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Planet Explorers (Early Access) für 11,49€

Wochenendaktionen:
Space Engineers (Early Access) (kann am Wochenende kostenlos angespielt werden) für 13,79€
Overlord Complete Pack für 4,99€
Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare (Kann ebenfall im MP am Wochenende kostenlos gespielt werden) für 39,59€

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Co-op 2


----------



## MichaelG (19. Februar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Indie Gala:*
> My Lands Bundle (das Spiel gibts da anscheinend kostenlos und die DLCs kosten was)



Nicht ganz. Alle 3 sind nur DLC. Aber das Hauptgame gibts bei Steam F2P. Aber die 0,99 Cent sind lächerlich für die 3 DLC. Die kosten bei Steam richtig gehend Geld (12 und 20 EUR). Den anderen DLC sehe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## golani79 (19. Februar 2015)

CoD AW schon wieder in nem Deal und im Free Weekend?
Läuft wohl nicht so gut


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2015)

Wenn sie wie Origin einem Singleplayer geben würden wärs besser ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Jazzpunk für 3,74€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: 
Atari + Rebellion

Special Promos: 
Mount & Blade Reihe reduziert
Book of Unwritten Tales Saga

*McGame:*
Weekend Special

*Green Man Gaming:*
Hot Deals

*Humble Store:*
Weekend Sale

*Bundle Stars:*
Puzzle Bundle für 2,64€

*Indie Royale:*
The Debut 24 Bundle


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2015)

Kein Daily Deal heute weil die Spielereihe bei uns teilweise auf dem Index steht


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Kein Daily Deal heute weil die Spielereihe bei uns teilweise auf dem Index steht



Kannst doch dennoch anmerken, dass Fear 2 und Fear 3 in der geschnittenen Version erwerbbar sind


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2015)

Assassin's Creed - Ezio Trilogie [Download]: Amazon.de: Games

11 euro


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Xenonauts für 11,49€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2015)

Die *Mass Effect-Trilogy* als Retail-Version gibt's bei buch.de für 13,99€. Ein sehr guter Preis für jene, die es noch nicht haben.

http://www.buch.de/shop/home/suche/...trilogy&Suchen=Suchen&timestamp=1424678802594

Zusätzlich kann man einen 15%-Gutschein einlösen.
Wichtig: Bestellt irgendeinen Buchartikel für nen Euro oder so dazu, sonst werden wegen der Unterschreitung des 20,-€-Mindestbestellwertes 3,- € Versandkosten aufgedrückt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast für 4,99€ und die Collection für 19,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche.
*
gog.com:*
Baldurs Gate Enhanced Edition für 8,89€
Baldurs Gate 2 Enhanced Edition für 8,89€
Icewind Dale Enhanced Edition für 13,39€
*
Indiegala:*
Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2015)

Lords of the Fallen im Test: Das "Dark Souls Lite" - mehr als nur eine Kopie? - Video-Update

Lords Of The Fallen na Nuuvem

ca. 14 €

Bei "Importante" steht nix von Region Lock und in den Einkaufswagen liess es sich ohne VPN/Proxy legen was sonst nicht geht.


Zu Baldurs Gate und Icewind Dale enhanced Editionen gabs viel Kritik bezüglich der deutschen Versionen also würd ich vor dem Kauf nochmal vorher recherchieren


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Februar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Hexcells für 0,89€ und Complete Pack für 2,69€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
The Long Dark (Early Access) für 11,99€
Risen 3 für 24,99€
*
Humble Store:*
Square Enix Aktion

*Bundle Stars Store:*
RPG Maker + DLCs


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2015)

ach ja, Rise of Venice ist auch im Angebot


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2015)

Von Disney gibt es neue Spiele auf Steam, von denen manche bis zu 50 reduziert sind


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Giana Sisters Twisted Dreams - Rise of the Owlverlord für 1,24€ und das Bundle für 4,49€

*McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Rise of Venice - Gold Edition für 4,99€
Nascar 2014 für 4,99€
Geheimakte 3 für 4,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Dragon Rock Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2015)

*Indie Royale:*
Neu: The Kiss Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Emergency 5 - Deluxe Edition für 24,99€

Wochenendaktionen:

Stardockspiele reduziert
Europa Universalis IV (kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos gespielt werden) für 9,99€

*gog.com:*
Da es die Seite jetzt auch auf Deutsch gibt, sind einige Spiele aus Deutschland jetzt reduziert
Noch 5 Stunden lang: Die Book of Unwritten Tales Saga reduziert

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Made in Japan

*Groupees:*
Remute's Hipster Orgy Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Train Fever für 8,49€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Valkyria Chronicles für 9,99€
Alien Isolation für 24,99€

*Humble Store:*
Simulators Weekend Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Transformers: Rise of the Dark Spark für 14,99€
*
McGame:*
Special Deal

*Indie Gala Store:*
Dort gibts kostenlos einen Steamkey für Litil Divil

*Bundle Stars:*
The RPG Champions Bundle für 4,35€


----------



## Enisra (1. März 2015)

ah, ich glaube von dem Transformers sollte man die Finger lassen, das ist ein Teil der auf den Filmen basiert und nicht auf der allgm. Lizenz


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Space Hulk Ascension für 16,79€


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Train Simulator 2015 für 6,30€

Wie immer montags gibt es auch diesmal neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Dort läuft die Double Insomania Promo. Bei dieser sind immer 2 Spiele stark reduziert, aber nur in einer bestimmten Anzahl. Sind diese verkauft, kommt das nächste Spiel dran. Mit Glück bekommt man auch das ein oder andere Gratisspiel.

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2015)

Green Man Gaming hat grossen Company of Heroes 2 Sale mit bis zu 75% und weitere 20% via VOUCHER CODE: B1CYB0-CLSSD1-ARAAGM

Company of Heroes 2 Titles


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Green Man Gaming hat grossen Company of Heroes 2 Sale mit bis zu 75% und weitere 20% via VOUCHER CODE: B1CYB0-CLSSD1-ARAAGM
> 
> Company of Heroes 2 Titles



Anscheinend funktioniert der Code mit dem Angebot nicht....ich meinte der hat vorzüglich Funktioniert


----------



## Larkin (3. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Green Man Gaming hat grossen Company of Heroes 2 Sale mit bis zu 75% und weitere 20% via VOUCHER CODE: B1CYB0-CLSSD1-ARAAGM
> 
> Company of Heroes 2 Titles



Ich hab coh2 noch als gift in meinem inventar...wenn jemand daran interesse hat einfach bescheid sagen. ich gebs auch billiger raus als es bei gmg ist...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Game Dev Tycoon für 6,02€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Resident Evil 5 für 6,80€
The Evil Within für 20,39€


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2015)

Den Klassiker Syndicate  gibt es bei Origin jetzt kostenlos auf's Haus


----------



## MichaelG (3. März 2015)

Gabs denn nicht schon mal frei aufs Haus ???

Jepp. August 2014. Da hab ich nämlich schon mal das Game her. Ist aber nicht soo schlimm. Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## golani79 (3. März 2015)

Syndicate ist super - lag damals dem Soundblaster / CD Bundle bei.
Dazu noch Magic Carpet, Theme Park und F-16 Strike Eagle


----------



## Konstantin1995 (3. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gabs denn nicht schon mal frei aufs Haus ???
> 
> Jepp. August 2014. Da hab ich nämlich schon mal das Game her. Ist aber nicht soo schlimm. Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.



Sicher?  Ich dachte, ich hätte kein Spiel verpasst...


----------



## MichaelG (4. März 2015)

Ich habs bei mir seitdem in Origin drin. Und da ich mir das Game nicht gekauft habe, bleibt nur diese Möglichkeit.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (4. März 2015)

Naja, egal. Jetzt hab ich's ja auch!


----------



## ZockerCompanion (4. März 2015)

*Origin:*
Viele Spiele im großen Sale: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/deals/sale/greatgamessale

*Uplay Shop:*
Deep Silver Sale: http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubiemea/d...28500/productID.307405500/productID.314834500

*GetGamesGo:*
Multiplayer Midweek: Multiplayer Midweek - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

*GreenManGaming:*
GMG Staff Picks: GMG Staff Picks
Bis zu 75% auf Iceberg Interactive Spiele: Iceberg Interactive Titles
75% auf Zero Rock Entertainment Spiele: zero rock entertainment | Search Results | Green Man Gaming

*Nuveem:*
Bis zu 75% auf Bossa Studios Spiele: Bossa Studios - Nuuvem


----------



## ZockerCompanion (4. März 2015)

*Uplay Shop:*
Für 125 Uplay Units kann man sich einen 20% Rabattgutschein freischalten, den man auch für Vorbestellungen benutzen kann.
https://uplay.ubi.com/#!/de-DE/shop-rewards


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2015)

Die Heftvollversionen im März:

*PC Games 03/2015:*
Emergency 2013

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Rayman Origins



*PC Games Hardware 04/2015:*
Runaway - A Twist of Fate
Kaspersky Anti Virus 2015 (6 Monate Lizenz - 3 PCs)

*Gamestar 03/2015 (XL Ausgabe):*
Alan Wake's American Nightmare

*Computer Bild Spiele  04/2015 (Gold Edition):*
Die Siedler - Aufstieg eines Königreichs
Deus Ex - The Fall (Download ab 18 Spiel: Dort steht: "Diese Aktion können nur Leser ab 18 Jahren nutzen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Freischaltung der Aktion sowie der Download  nur im Zeitraum von 23 Uhr bis 6 Uhr möglich ist", ob man noch E-Postbrief braucht, weiß ich nicht, ich versuch es mal herauszufinden.)
Eset Smart Security 2015 (Virenschutz für Windows & Android)
100 Gratisspiele auf DVD
Außerdem ist noch ein 20 Euro Rabattcode für Battlefield Hardline auf Gamesplanet.com dabei (Kostet dann 39,99€)

In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe dann als Vollversionen dabei: 


Spoiler



Company of Heroes und Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Scribblenauts Unlimited für 4,99€

Außerdem läuft eine SteamOS Aktion, bei der Spiele reduziert sind, die auch für dieses Betriebssystem schon angepasst wurden oder noch werden.

*McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Dark für 9,99€
Geheimakte Sammelbox für 4,99€
Der Landwirt 2014 für 4,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Space Run für 3,74€

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Monochromatic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bundle Stars:*
Killer Bundle 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2015)

hm, ist dieses enemy front wenigstens brauchbar oder doch eher kompletter müll? hat das vielleicht jd hier gespielt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. März 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, ist dieses enemy front wenigstens brauchbar oder doch eher kompletter müll? hat das vielleicht jd hier gespielt?



Enemy Front im Test: Bemüht und ohne echte Höhepunkte


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2015)

Was ist euch eigentlich lieber? Soll ich bei der reinen Text- und Linkform bleiben oder soll ich wie heute Bilder zu den Bundles posten? Nur mal so eine Frage rein aus Interesse


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2015)

Bilder wären nett falls verfügbar. Da hat man gleich einen besseren Einblick.


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Enemy Front im Test: Bemüht und ohne echte Höhepunkte


tests kenne ich natürlich. ich hätte gerne noch ein paar user-erfahrungen gelesen.


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was ist euch eigentlich lieber? Soll ich bei der reinen Text- und Linkform bleiben oder soll ich wie heute Bilder zu den Bundles posten? Nur mal so eine Frage rein aus Interesse


Mit Taptalk sind halt die Bilder zu klein um die Titel zu erkennen
[emoji21]


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mit Taptalk sind halt die Bilder zu klein um die Titel zu erkennen
> [emoji21]


da hilft zoomen. [emoji6]


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da hilft zoomen. [emoji6]


Tztz
Sachen gibts....


----------



## Exar-K (6. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was ist euch eigentlich lieber? Soll ich bei der reinen Text- und Linkform bleiben oder soll ich wie heute Bilder zu den Bundles posten? Nur mal so eine Frage rein aus Interesse


Mach dir nicht soviel Mühe, die Links reichen vollkommen.
Außerdem ist es für die User mit langsamen Leitungen und/oder Volumentarifen bestimmt angenehmer, wenn am Ende keine 50 Bilder pro Threadseite geladen werden.


----------



## svd (6. März 2015)

Ich mag die Links eigentlich auch lieber, weil es äußerst komfortabel ist, direkt zu den interessanten Titeln zu hüpfen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2015)

Alles klar  Danke für eure Meinung, dann bleib ich bei den Links.


----------



## Bonkic (6. März 2015)

bei amazon gibts die xbone mit sunset overdrive für 299 euro. -> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00MHRNBIM/


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2015)

Guild Wars 2 kaufen

Guild Wars 2 für 9,99 bzw 15 euro Digitale Version dieses Wochende nur


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Five Night at Freddy's 2 für 3,99€ (Teil 1 für 2,49€)
*
gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Oldies but Goldies

*McGame:*
Wochenendaktion
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Cognition - An Erica Reed Thriller für 3,74€
Blades of Time für 6,89€
Contrast für 3,74€
Bound by Flame für 13,59€
Moonchild für 2,99€

*Humble (Store):*
Microsoft Weekend Sale

*Indie Gala:*
The Big Time Bundle


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *
> Green Man Gaming:*
> Cognition - An Erica Reed Thriller für 3,74€
> Blades of Time für 6,89€
> ...



23% VOUCHER CODE: H3U5TZ-9726D1-JIPSHC


----------



## TrinityBlade (6. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Humble (Store):*
> Microsoft Weekend Sale


Hat hier schon jemand Halo: Spartan Assault gespielt? Taugt das was?


----------



## Konstantin1995 (7. März 2015)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Halo: Spartan Assault gespielt? Taugt das was?



PCGames 77%
Gamestar 78% (ausführliche Pro-Contra-Liste)

Scheint wohl ein durchschnittlicher bis guter Top-Down-Shooter mit kurzer Spielzeit, Halo-Flair und (zu) leichtem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu sein. Für 2,49€ kann man da sicher mal zuschlagen, wenn man dem Halo-Universum zugetan ist.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (7. März 2015)

*Nuveem:*
Far Cry Sale (Unter anderem Far Cry 4 für ca. 28€,Gold Edition für ca. 33€, Season Pass für ca. 10€): Fim de Semana Far Cry - Nuuvem

*GetGamesGo: *
Relic Day: Relic Day - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Styx: Master of Shadows für 14,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tales from the Borderlands für 21,24€
Sweet Lily Dreams für 5,99€
Edna & Harvey: The Breakout für 3,74€
Edna & Harvey: Harvey's new Eyes für 7,49€

23% VOUCHER CODE: H3U5TZ-9726D1-JIPSHC


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Green Man Gaming:*
> Tales from the Borderlands für 21,24€



Kein Steam - TELLTALE DRM 

Ihr müsst euch auf der Website von Telltale regestrieren und der downloader nutzen


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2015)

Wynn passt auf wie ein Luchs, ich hab es auch erst später gesehen *einen Keks zum Dank reich*


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wynn passt auf wie ein Luchs, ich hab es auch erst später gesehen *einen Keks zum Dank reich*



*Shadow anspring und in den Keks beiss - warum schmeckt der keks so fleischig ? Ups die hand verheilt wieder*


Monk Komplette Staffelbox versandkostenfrei

http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/Mo..._lid=128&et_cid=46&et_sub=supersunday_1754621

29,99€ bis montag 9 uhr oder solang der Vorrat reicht


----------



## ZockerCompanion (8. März 2015)

*GetGamesGo:*
Shooter Weekend: Shooter Weekend - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Grim Dawn (Early-Access) für 11,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Pro Cycling Manager 2014 für 13.59€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Drod Reihe reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tomb Raider Spiele reduziert

VOUCHER CODE: H3U5TZ-9726D1-JIPSHC

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. März 2015)

Weiß nicht ob es schon einigen bekannt ist, aber man kann sich für begrenzte Zeit *Star Citizen Arena Commander*, als Nicht-Backer, anschauen. Auf der PAX East wurden Flyer verteilt mit dem Code: *PAXEASTFREEFLY2K15*.

Den Code einfach hier einlösen: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/promotions/paxeast-2015
und noch bis 15. März ins Arena-Modul reinschnuppern.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (10. März 2015)

Wenn ich es downloaden will zeigt er mir an, dass ich kein Schiff besitze.  Kann ich es trotzdem mit dem code spielen? You currently have no ship that can be viewed in the Hangar.


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2015)

Save 80% on PAYDAY 2 on Steam


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. März 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wenn ich es downloaden will zeigt er mir an, dass ich kein Schiff besitze.  Kann ich es trotzdem mit dem code spielen? You currently have no ship that can be viewed in the Hangar.


Ich hab es selber noch nicht ausprobieren können, vielleicht ist das Schiff auch nur am Wochenende verfügbar. In der Beschreibung ist jedenfalls nur von einem "week-end" die Rede. Ich hatte das gestern nur mal eben aufgeschnappt, vielleicht gibt es hier noch jemanden der mehr Ahnung von der Star Citizen-Materie hat.


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. März 2015)

*Humblebundle Store:*
Bis Freitag, 13.03. um 18 Uhr gibt es: Bis zu 75% auf die Assassins's-Creed-Reihe


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Memoria für 3,99€

Bis Freitag um 18 Uhr:
Carmageddon: Reincarnation (Early Access) für 13,49€
Geometry Wars 3: Dimensions für 9,89€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tomb Raider Goty für 7,49€
Murdered Soul Suspect für 7,49€
Mini Ninjas für 2,49€

VOUCHER CODE: H3U5TZ-9726D1-JIPSHC

*Bundle Stars:*
Crimson Bundle für 3,34€


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Distance (Early Access) für 13,49€*

McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Darksiders 2 First Edition für 4,99€
Patrizier 4 Gold + Port Royale 3 Gold für 7,99€
Painkiller Hell & Damnation Collector's Edition für 5,99€ 

*Green Man Gaming:*
Quantum Conundrum für 2,24€
Thief für 7,49€
Vip Room u.a. mit Cities Skylines für 20,43€

VOUCHER CODE: H3U5TZ-9726D1-JIPSHC

*Humble Store:*
Assassins Creed Midweek Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2015)

Falls jemand Titanfall hat, da gibt es gerade den Season Pass kostenlos.


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Falls jemand Titanfall hat, da gibt es gerade den Season Pass kostenlos.


Hab's gerade ausprobiert: Man kann den Season Pass auch kaufen, wenn man Titanfall gar nicht besitzt. Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, was ich damit machen soll, aber hey: geschenkt ist geschenkt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (11. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Falls jemand Titanfall hat, da gibt es gerade den Season Pass kostenlos.



O_o 
Ungewöhnlicher Zug


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2015)

Payday 2, X Rebirth und Red Faction Guirella Gratis Wochende auf Steam

Ubisoft Wochende 
Ubisoft Publisher Weekend


----------



## Sanador (12. März 2015)

Bei GMG Alien: Isolation für 16,99 Euro.

Edit: OK, danke dir.
Also nochmal; denkt an den Rabatt-Code siehe Wynn!


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2015)

Dein Code gibts nicht mehr

aktueller ist  H3U5TZ-9726D1-JIPSHC


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Payday 2, X Rebirth und Red Faction Guirella Gratis Wochende auf Steam
> 
> Ubisoft Wochende
> Ubisoft Publisher Weekend


Suuuuuper!!! *Valiant Hearts* und *Child of Light* zusammen für nicht mal 9 Euro. Muss haben!!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. März 2015)

Neues Bundle bei Bundlestarz:

F1 Race Stars Bundle

*F1 Race Stars* inkl. 13 DLCs für 5,64€

Und eine neues, kostenloses Spiel zum Download:

*Avencast - Rise of the Mage*

Indie Game Bundles and PC Game Bundles - Bundle Stars


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Burnout Paradise The Ultimate Box für 1,49€

*Groupees:*
Kiss Bundle 5

*Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 16 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Die Spiele der Baphomets Fluch Reihe (Im Englischen Broken Sword) sind reduziert

*gog.com:*
EA Klassiker reduziert
*
Mc Game:*
Weekend Special

*Humble Store:*
Space Weekend Sale

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Friday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2015)

*Green Man Gaming:*
The Banner Saga für 9,99€
Planetary Annihilation für 9,51€
A Bird Story für 2,57€
Borderlands 2 Goty für 9,99€
Borderlands The Presequel für 24,99€

VOUCHER CODE: JBTBG5-7GVTE8-W2YXRV

*Indie Gala Store:
*Pixel Puzzles Japan (Steamkey kostenlos!)


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. März 2015)

Bei Green man gaming gibts im VIP Bereich Citys Skylines, GTA 5 , Mortal Kombat X und andere zum sehr guten Preis.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2015)

*Steam
*Tagesangebot:
F1 2014 für 16,99€

*Amazon:*
Sid Meier's Starships für 8,74€ (Steam-Code)


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. März 2015)

Auf gog.com gibt es gerade die Neuauflage aus dem Jahre 2013 von Rise of the Triad kostenlos.


----------



## McDrake (16. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auf gog.com gibt es gerade die Neuauflage aus dem Jahre 2013 von Rise of the Triad kostenlos.


Bei mir nicht


€13.89€2.79Du sparst €11.10 (80 % )


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. März 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht
> 
> 
> €13.89€2.79Du sparst €11.10 (80 % )



Tut mir leid, dann ist es wohl schon vorbei. Das gab es nur in einer begrenzten Anzahl.


----------



## McDrake (16. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dann ist es wohl schon vorbei. Das gab es nur in einer begrenzten Anzahl.


Wär wohl eh wieder ne Spieleleiche geworden, ehrlich gesagt


----------



## golani79 (16. März 2015)

Ah, so ein Shooter zwischendurch geht immer 

Habe einen der 30k Keys bekommen ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Magicite für 4,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Wochenenaktion: Old-School Fps um bis zu 80% reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
Civilization Titel reduziert (Teil 3-5)

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2015)

Special-Angebote bei Steam mit dem Schwerpunkt "Cyberpunk", bis zum 20. März:

Steam Cyberpunk Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Ship Simulator Extremes für 3,99€

Außerdem sind die Dead Rising Spiele reduziert. Sieht man leider aus Deutschland nicht. 

Bis Freitag um 18 Uhr:
Fable Anniversary für 10,87€

*gog.com:*
Neu und gleich reduziert: Fear 2 Project Origin + Reborn für 5,59€ 
Bisher brauchte man dafür ja immer Steam, jetzt erstmalig DRM-frei.

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble PC & Android Bundle 12
Dort erhält man PC und Android Versionen. Interessant also vor allem für Leute, die auf beidem spielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Tales of Maj'Eyal für 1.49€

*gog.com:*
Legend of Grimrock 2 für 13,29€

*Humble Store:*
Banished für 5,99€
Goat Simulator für 3,49€
Sonic and Sega All Star Racing Transformed für 4,99€
Virtua Tennis 4 3,74€ (Da braucht man Steam UND GFWL)
Godus für 4,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle

*Bundle Store:*
Gauntlet für 4,94€

*Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 17 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2015)

*Steam*
Tagesangebot:
Supreme Ruler Ultimate für 13,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Killing Floor für 4,99€ und das Bundle für 14,75€ (Kann bis Sonntagabend kostenlos gespielt werden)
Tropico 5 für 11,24€ (Kann ebenfalls bis Sonntagabend kostenlos gespielt werden)
2k Publisher Wochenende

*gog.com:*
Dort sind weitere Lucas Arts Klassiker hinzugekommen

*Green Man Gaming:*
Rockstar-Titel reduziert
*
Humble (Store):*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Roguelikes 2

*Indie Gala:*
Dort gibt es kostenlos einen Key für Commando Jack


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Stronghold Crusader 2 für 20,99€
*
gog.com:*
Wochenendangebote: Spring Breakers

*McGame:*
Action & Collection Weekend
*
Humble Store:*
Total War Wochenendaktion

*Indie Gala:*
Spring Rush Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
The Zen Bundle für 2,80€


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2015)

https://groupees.com/springfling Diverse Adventures für 1,50 $

https://groupees.com/ggg GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS BUNDLE für 1,50 $ Preorder
Unbekannter Inhalt dafür billiger als wenn es offiziell raus ist


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2015)

Pre-purchase Wolfenstein: Bundle on Steam

40,99€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2015)

Bei Green Man Gaming gibt es Wolfenstein The Old Blood für 15,59€ und weitere Titel reduziert. Sieht man allerdings nur, wenn man da einen Account hat (VIP Room).


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2015)

https://register.thesecretworld.com/signup/ctrl/register/us/tsw/TSW-ORDER-EPE

Es ist ein Funcom Account ohne Steamanbindung.

Man bekommt für 19,99 US Dollar das Basisspiel und alle Content Updates bis Patch 8 die man sich sonst hätte ab Patch 5 kaufen müssen.
30 Tage Premiumstatus sind inbegriffen man erhält nochmal Ingamewährung für den Ingame Shop


Ab Patch 6 the Last Train to Kairo wurde die Übersetzung und Vollvertonung in andere Sprachen ausser Englisch eingestellt weil das Spiel zu dem Zeitpunkt Buy to Play war.
Es bekommt immer noch Regelmässig Content Updates. Besonders Rollenspieler fühlten sich hier wohl bekam ich mit.

Das Interface und das Talentrad wurde auch inzwischen verbessert. The Secret World basiert auf Lovecraft, King und andere Horrormythen. Neben den üblichen Töten und sammelquest gibt es
auch Rätselquest im Spiel.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4mBS0SQfp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Falls ihr noch 26 $ übrig habt könnt ihr euch auch gleich das erste Addon holen das auch die Patches 9 bis 11 plus bonusmissionen enthält 
http://cdn.funcom.com/tsw/crm/2015/mar/fot/index_en_web.html


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2015)

Life is Strange 1-5 ca. 9€
Life Is Strange - Complete Season (Episodes 1-5) na Nuuvem





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mpRhaXfvG_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (23. März 2015)

Star Wars: The Old Republic

Beide Swtor Addons
60 Tage Premium Abo
2400 Kartelmünzen (Währung für den Ingame Shop)

39,99 $





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbUmYyhKMcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Next Car Game: Wreckfest (Early Access) für 18,75€


----------



## Wynn (23. März 2015)

Tagesangebot Steam
Killer is Dead Nightmare Edition 4,99 € 

Save 75% on Killer is Dead - Nightmare Edition on Steam

7 Tage Angebot Steam
Steam Search

Blizzard Happy Birthday Reaper of Souls Sale
https://eu.battle.net/shop/it/product/game/diablo

D3 19,99 € 
Reaper of Souls 19,99€

Indie Gala Store alle Steam

Akane the Kunoichi 0,74 €
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/akane-the-kunoichi/291130

Haegemonia : Legions of Iron 1,24€
https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/haegemonia-legions-of-iron/294770

Neues Montags Bundle - Japan Spiele
https://www.indiegala.com/monday


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei Green Man Gaming gibt es Wolfenstein The Old Blood für 15,59€ und weitere Titel reduziert. Sieht man allerdings nur, wenn man da einen Account hat (VIP Room).



Uncut? Update: Problem geklärt. Ist uncut. Welche VPN-Software ist denn am besten ? Wegen Dauer VPN ?


----------



## golani79 (23. März 2015)

Uncut kaufen geht dort aber auch nur über VPN - sonst bekommt man ne GAS Version.


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2015)

Da heißt? Und kann man vom Kauf zurücktreten?
Hab wohl genau den Fehler gemacht. Ist ja albern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da heißt?


Bleifrei. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> ne GAS Version.



eine _was_?


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bleifrei. ^^


Heißt das die deutsche Fassung oder wie?


----------



## golani79 (23. März 2015)

GAS = germany, austria, switzerland

Es sei denn, es hat sich da in der Zwischenzeit was geändert - mir wurde letztens jedenfalls diese Version angezeigt ohne VPN.


----------



## Enisra (23. März 2015)

heißt das nicht D-A-CH?


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2015)

So eine riesengroße Sch... Werde mal die Bestellung stornieren. Ist ja affig, daß man sogar bei der Bestellung eine VPN benötigt.


----------



## Wynn (23. März 2015)

Steam Datenbank führt alles auf englisch 

RU = Russia sonst regionlock - Regionlock wegen den billigen Rubel
DE = Spiel das speziell nur für den Deutschen Markt ist zum bsp Sleeping Dogs (geschnittene Gewalt)
ROW = Kein Regionlock "Rest of World"
NA = North America + Canada sonst regionlock - Regionlock weil in $ billiger
BR = Brasilien Region Lock weil in R$ billiger


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2015)

Die Ländercodes an sich sind mir schon klar. Wußte nur nicht, daß sich hinter GAS die zusammengesetzten Abkürzungen von Germany-Austria-Swizerland verbergen.  Das wurde gar nicht richtig angezeigt/erklärt. Mal sehen ob und wie der Shop auf mein Support-Ticket reagiert. Ist ja affig, daß man selbst zum Kauf! eine VPN benötigt. Bescheuerter gehts nicht mehr.


----------



## Rabowke (23. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> heißt das nicht D-A-CH?



This.

GAS für Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz ist, nun ja, geschichtsträchtig wohl etwas ... komisch? Vorbelastet? Unpassend?


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2015)

Wurde unkompliziert rückabgewickelt. Service top.


----------



## Wynn (23. März 2015)

Ich glaub das von Golani und Enisra ist Sarkasmus ^^


----------



## golani79 (23. März 2015)

Nope - kein Sarkasmus


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. März 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Evoland für 2,49€

Bis Freitag um 18 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes für 9,99€
Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2015 für 14,99€
*
gog.com:*
Roguelikes reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Paradox Wochenaktion


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2015)

Bei Bundlestarz gibt es die drei *Batman*-Spiele für je 4,95€. Diverse DLCs sind ebenfalls reduziert.

Sale on Steam games!


----------



## luki0710 (24. März 2015)

Origin:
 Pflanzen vs Zombies Garden Warfire für 8,99€. Auf heute vorgestellt und dann in den Warenkorb (Suche findet man nur Version ohne Promocode). 

Nur noch heute!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Agarest: Generations of War 2 für 11,99€
*
McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Tomb Raider (das aktuellste) für 4,99€
Hitman Absolution für 6,99€
The Evil Within für 19,99€

*Bundle Stars:*
All Stars Bundle für 2,18€

*Indie Royale:*
The Venetian Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (25. März 2015)

Aktuell gratis Key bei Indiegala: Pixle Puzzles Japan.

https://www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Legend of Dungeon für 2,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Sega Publisher Wochenende
Microsoft Flight Simulator X: Steam Edition für 4,99€
Men of War Assault Squad 2 (Kann kostenlos bis Sonntag gespielt werden) für 6,24€

*Green Man Gaming;*
GTA 4 Complete Edition für 5,99€ (Braucht man wohl Steam + GFWL)
L.A. Noire Complete Edition für 5,99€
*
Amazon:*
Dort gibt es auch grad ein paar Spiele im Angebot


----------



## ZockerCompanion (27. März 2015)

*Square Enix Store:*
The Square Enix Easter Surprise für 5,49€: https://store.eu.square-enix.com/em...-download/The-Square-Enix-Easter-Surprise.php
Nur bis zum 31.März (12 Uhr) vorbestellbar, es beinhaltet 5 geheime Spiele (und ein paar Angebote für den Store) im Wert von 50€ (UVP). Die Spiele werden am 31. März um 13 Uhr enthüllt und ab 16 Uhr verschickt.


----------



## Wynn (27. März 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Square Enix Store:*
> The Square Enix Easter Surprise für 5,49€: https://store.eu.square-enix.com/em...-download/The-Square-Enix-Easter-Surprise.php
> Nur bis zum 31.März (12 Uhr) vorbestellbar, es beinhaltet 5 geheime Spiele (und ein paar Angebote für den Store) im Wert von 50€ (UVP). Die Spiele werden am 31. März um 13 Uhr enthüllt und ab 16 Uhr verschickt.



Box 2014 für 6 euro
• Thief – The Master Thief Edition
• The Last Remnant
• Murdered: Soul Suspect
• Lara Croft: Guardian of Light
• Deus Ex – The Fall
• Nosgoth Founders – Warlord Pack

Box 2013 für 6 Euro
• Tomb Raider
• Just Cause 2
• Hitman: Blood Money
• Dungeon Siege 3

Wiederholungen wird es nicht in der Box geben heisst es meist 

Final Fantasy wird es höchsten als Rabatt Coupon wieder geben
Vielleicht Life ist Strange Episode 1, Kane & Lynch und Soul Reaver Spiele und sowas wie front mission evolved oder alte tomb raider titel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2015)

Naja, soviel neue SE-Titel gab es zuletzt eigentlich nicht... Könnte jetzt blind kaufen und hoffen dass neben "Life is strange" doch nochmal "Thief 4" dabei ist... Hmmm... Überleg ich mir noch.

Edit: Ach, was solls, im schlimmsten Falle hab ich wieder Keys zum verschenken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Apotheon für 7,49€
*
McGame:*
Daedalic Special

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Topware & Friends

*Green Man Gaming:*
Bethesda-Titel reduziert
*
Humble Store:*
2k - Wochenende
Bethesda Wochenendaktion
Sega Wochenende


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. März 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Square Enix Store:*
> The Square Enix Easter Surprise für 5,49€: https://store.eu.square-enix.com/em...-download/The-Square-Enix-Easter-Surprise.php



Eins der Spiele könnte Hitman: Absolution sein, jedenfalls gleichen sich die Systemvoraussetzungen.

_Easter Surprise _Systemvoraussetzung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Hitman: Absolution_ Systemvoraussetzung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sherlock Holmes: Crimes & Punishments für 19,99€
*
gog.com:*
Airline Tycoon Deluxe für 4,59€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2015)

Wie jeden Montag neue Download-Angebote bei Amazon, hier die mMn Lohnenswertesten:

*Call of Juarez: Gunslinger* für 3,97€

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger [PC Steam Code]: Amazon.de: Games

*Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon* für 3,97€

Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon [Download]: Amazon.de: Games

*Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood* für 5,97€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=585231607&pf_rd_i=1333619031


----------



## Tuetenclown (30. März 2015)

will das square enix bundle haben, aber leider schaffen die es nicht, dass leute aus den "serviced countries" auch wirklich da einkaufen können. tolle wurst.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (30. März 2015)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> will das square enix bundle haben, aber leider schaffen die es nicht, dass leute aus den "serviced countries" auch wirklich da einkaufen können. tolle wurst.



Könntest du das genauer erläutern?

Bei mir lief alles problemlos ab.


----------



## Tuetenclown (30. März 2015)

nach dem klick auf bestellen/vorbestellen:

"Unsere Produkte und Dienste, die im Store angeboten werden, können von Personen außerhalb der unterstützten Länder nicht erworben werden. Unser System gibt an, dass du dich außerhalb der unterstützten Länder für diese Webseite befindest.
Weitere Informationen zu den unterstützten Ländern finden Sie in den Nutzungsbedingungen.(Error ID: 1002)"


----------



## ZockerCompanion (30. März 2015)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> nach dem klick auf bestellen/vorbestellen:
> 
> "Unsere Produkte und Dienste, die im Store angeboten werden, können von Personen außerhalb der unterstützten Länder nicht erworben werden. Unser System gibt an, dass du dich außerhalb der unterstützten Länder für diese Webseite befindest.
> Weitere Informationen zu den unterstützten Ländern finden Sie in den Nutzungsbedingungen.(Error ID: 1002)"



Hast du vielleicht ein Proxy an?

Nach deinem Profil, müsstest du ja in Deutschland sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2015)

Neues Bundle bei Bundlestarz mit Schwerpunk *Worms* (= 6 Spiele) für 3,36€:

Worms Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. März 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Mark of the Ninja für 3,74€ (mit DLC für 4,49€)

Neue Angebote der Woche

*Green Man Gaming;*
XCom-Titel reduziert

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## Tuetenclown (30. März 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht ein Proxy an?
> 
> Nach deinem Profil, müsstest du ja in Deutschland sein.



ja, zufällig bin ich zuhause...ansonsten hätte ich mir das wohl selbst denken können 

hm proxy ok... ich schau mal. genug der off-topic^^


----------



## ZockerCompanion (31. März 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Square Enix Store:*
> The Square Enix Easter Surprise für 5,49€: https://store.eu.square-enix.com/em...-download/The-Square-Enix-Easter-Surprise.php



*Die Spiele und Angebote wurden enthüllt*:

*Spiele:*
Life Is Strange: Episode 1
Just Cause Collection
Hitman: Absolution (Elite Edition)
Deus Ex

*Angebote:*
20% auf Life Is Strange: Season Pass (Episode 2-5) (Preis mit Rabatt ca. 13,60 €)
50% auf Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris (Preis mit Rabatt ca. 10€)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Die Spiele und Angebote wurden enthüllt*:
> 
> *Spiele:*
> Life Is Strange: Episode 1
> ...


Und wann bekommt man die passende Email mit den Keys?! Bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts erhalten...


----------



## ZockerCompanion (31. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wann bekommt man die passende Email mit den Keys?! Bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts erhalten...



Die Keys werden ab 16 Uhr (also jetzt) verschickt, kann ab dann noch ein bisschen dauern


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. März 2015)

*Mechanical Escape* gibt es gerade im Indiegala Store kostenlos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Die Keys werden ab 16 Uhr (also jetzt) verschickt, kann ab dann noch ein bisschen dauern


Jo, Email endlich erhalten.

WTF??? *Hitman: Absolution* frisst 27 GB???

Meine Fresse... Na hoffentlich lohnt sich das, mit *Hitman 1* und *2* hatte ich keine guten Spielerfahrungen (und den Rest einfach mal ignoriert). 

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den restlichen Episoden von *Life ist Strange* aus, wenn man die erste Episode besitzt? Werden diese dann nur anteilig beim Kauf berechnet oder zahlt man hinterher das Gleiche wie wenn man die komplette Staffel "nachgekauft" hätte? Oder gibt es in diesem Falle einen vergünstigten Season-Pass?


----------



## Larkin (31. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jo, Email endlich erhalten.
> 
> WTF??? *Hitman: Absolution* frisst 27 GB???
> 
> Meine Fresse... Na hoffentlich lohnt sich das, mit *Hitman 1* und *2* hatte ich keine guten Spielerfahrungen (und den Rest einfach mal ignoriert).



SAKRILEG!!!...Blood Money war besser als Absolution und wenn dir die ersten beiden Teile nicht gefallen haben, wirst du mit Absolution sicher auch nicht glücklich.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (31. März 2015)

Larkin schrieb:


> sauerlandboy79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jo, Email endlich erhalten.
> ...



Ich bin gerade dabei die Hitman-Reihe zu zocken und find's super seit dem ersten Teil!  Mein persönliches Rating soweit: 
1. Blood Money
2. Silent Assassin
3. Codename 47
4. Contracts
Absolution habe ich noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. März 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Gang Beasts (Early Access) für 13,39€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
This War of Mine für 12,72€
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter für 7,59€
Octodad: Dadliest Catch für 4,61€ (mit Soundtrack für 6,59€
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Fallout 3 Goty für 4,99€
Aspyr Titel reduziert (Sim City 4, Fahrenheit Remastered, Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum)
1c Titel reduziert

VOUCHER CODE: JBTBG5-7GVTE8-W2YXRV

*Humble (Store):*
Humble Indie Bundle 14
Außerdem läuft für Adventurefreunde der Adventure Midweek Sale.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (31. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den restlichen Episoden von *Life ist Strange* aus, wenn man die erste Episode besitzt? Werden diese dann nur anteilig beim Kauf berechnet oder zahlt man hinterher das Gleiche wie wenn man die komplette Staffel "nachgekauft" hätte? Oder gibt es in diesem Falle einen vergünstigten Season-Pass?



Ist so aufgebaut:
Life Is Strange 4,99€
Life Is Strange Season Pass (Episode 1-5) für 19,99€
Life Is Strange Season Pass (Episode 2-5) für 16,99€

Also 3 Rabatt, wenn man die erste Episode schon besitzt.
Aber da du ja auch den Easter Special von Square Enix gekauft hast, hast du einen zusätzlichen 20% Rabatt-Code bekommen für _Life Is Strange Season Pass (Episode 2-5)_. Macht also nur ca. *13,60 €* für dich.
https://store.eu.square-enix.com/em...-download/Life-Is-Strange-Season-Pass-2-5.php

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. März 2015)

Am billigsten gibt es Life is Strange immer noch bei Nuuvem. Da kosten alle 5 Episoden zusammen glaub knapp 10 Euro.


----------



## Wynn (31. März 2015)

Larkin schrieb:


> SAKRILEG!!!...Blood Money war besser als Absolution und wenn dir die ersten beiden Teile nicht gefallen haben, wirst du mit Absolution sicher auch nicht glücklich.



Dafür bietet Absolution eine zusammenhängende Story


----------



## Larkin (1. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dafür bietet Absolution eine zusammenhängende Story



Ich fand die Story nicht wirklich zusammenhängend. Auf mich hat sie eher gewirkt als ob die ganzen Level gebaut wurden und nachher hat sich irgend nen Praktikant hingesetzt und sich irgendetwas ausgesponnen um sie miteinander zu verbinden. Also wirklich fesselnd fand ich sie jedenfalls nicht. Die Atmo des Spiels kommt, wie bei allen Hitman teilen, eher durch das ausgeklügelte Leveldesign und die unterschiedlichen Settings zustande...just my two cents


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2015)

Die Heftvollversionen der Spielemagazine im April:

*PC Games 04/2015:*
Rayman Origins
Kaspersky Anti Virus 2015 (3 PCs für 6 Monate)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Might & Magic: Heroes 6


*
PC Games Hardware 05/2015:*
Omerta: City of Gangsters 

*Gamestar 04/2015(XL-Ausgabe):*
Die Siedler 7 (Uplay)

*Computer Bild Spiele 05/2015 (Gold Edition):*
Assassin's Creed 2 (Uplay)
Company of Heroes (Steam)
Jetsetter (Wimmelbildspiel)
The Fog (Wimmelbildspiel)
Eset Smart Security 2015 (CBS-Edition)
Deadly 30 (Ab 18 Download-Vollversion)

Für Konsolenfritzen ist dort übrigens ein 100 Euro Rabatt Coupon drin für eine XBox One, den man bei einer Gamestopfiliale in Deutschland einlösen kann!

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann u.a. als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Hitman Absolution (Ab 18 Download) und Port Royale 3


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 Digital Bundle für 14,99€*

McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Dishonored Goty für 7,99€
Wolfenstein: The New Order für 14,99€
Fallout Classic Collection für 4,99€

*Indie Royale:*
The Debut 25 Bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. April 2015)

*GetGamesGo:*
Easter Sale: Easter Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BundleStars:*
Lords of the Fallen Bundle für 29,74€: Lords of the Fallen Complete Bundle Reloaded



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Worms Bundle für 3,36€: Worms Bundle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


All Stars Bundle für 3,31€: All Stars Bundle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Groupees:*
The Tax Year Bundle: https://groupees.com/taxyear?source=indiegamebundles



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Groupees:*
> The Tax Year Bundle: https://groupees.com/taxyear?source=indiegamebundles
> 
> 
> ...



Da musste ich grade lachen, weil darin enthalten ist der Gabe Newell Simulator 
"Gabe Newell Simulator is an action horror FPS game in which you will be  able to play Gabe Newell.  Gabe has finally decided to publish Half Life 3, but his employees  disagree and will try to stop him at all costs, even by turning into  monsters!  The whole project Half Life 3 is closed in the deepest meanders of the  Valve Corporation, you will have to be able to survive to the numerous  enemies to be able to find the game to publish it!  if you will not do it to us, you will disappoint all your fans and there  will be nothing any more to be done… Half Life 3 will be never  published!"

Auf was für Ideen Leute kommen^^


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2015)

GOG.com

Du besitzt einen Teil aus der Stalker Reihe ? aber es läuft nicht mehr auf deinem PC oder die DVD ist defekt ?

Kein Problem - im Rahmen der neuen "Wir sprechen Russsich" Wochen auf GOG bietet dir GOG eine Gratis Kopie von.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat 
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky 

Du musst nur den CD Key von deinem Spiel oben beim Link eingeben und eine DRM Freie Version erscheint in deiner GOG Bibliothek


----------



## golani79 (2. April 2015)

zack .. Stalker 1-3 eingelöst


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2015)

Venetica Gold Edition 4,99€

Save 50% on Venetica - Gold Edition on Steam






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aX-yi2jlN3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich habe die fanpatched Retailversion gespielt

Das Spiel bietet gute Unterhaltung - ist ein Abenteuer RPG und es basierend auf deinen Entscheidungen gibt es unterschiedliche Enden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Grid Autosport für 13,59€

Wochenendaktionen:
Depth für 11,49€
Lego-Titel reduziert
The Talos Principle für 19,99€

*gog.com:
*Das gibt es jetzt auch auf Russisch und es sind gleich ein Paar Titel reduziert*

Green Man Gaming:
*Payday 2 für 5,99€
Außerdem läuft die Holiday Madness. Dort werden unterschiedliche Indie-Spielepakete mit je 7 Spielen angeboten und jedes Paket kostet nur 1 Euro.*

Humble Store:
*Neues Weekly Bundle: ARGGGHHH!! These Games are hard (Ja, das heißt wirklich so)
Warner Bros. Weekend Sale
Lego Weekend

*Bundle Stars:*
Vortex Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2015)

Irgendwie seltsam, dass das jüngste *Batman*-Game bei Humblebundle weniger kostet als die älteren...


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2015)

Ist ja auch nicht von Rocksteady.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Risk of Rain für 2,24€

*gog.com:*
This War of Mine: Soundtrack Edition für 12,97€
Aktion mit Spielen aus Russland

*McGame:*
Simulations-Spezial

*Origin:*
Frühlingsaktion
*
Amazon:*
Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag für 10,97€ (PC Download)
Anno 1701 (Download) für 5,97€
Assassin's Creed Unity (Uplay) für 28,97€
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger (Steam-Code) für 3,97€
Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon (Uplay) für 3,97€

*Humble Store:*
Deep Silver Wochenende

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Friday Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2015)

Bei Steam ist mir ein besonderes Schnäppchen aufgefallen:

Die komplette "Geheimakte"-Reihe ("Tunguska", "Puritas Cordis", Teil3 und "Sam Peters") für nur 9,24€

http://store.steampowered.com/app/40330/


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Fight the Dragon für 4,79€


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
How to Survive für 2,79€ und die Storm Warning Edition für 3,79€
*
McGame:*
Dort gibt es den Flughafen Simulator 2014 im Moment kostenlos. Das Spiel in den Warenkorb legen und dann beim Rabattcode Chip-Flug2014 eingeben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
75% auf Dead Space 2 (leider nicht aus Deutschland / mit deutscher IP zu sehen)

Außerdem gibt es wieder neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: Supreme Sound:
Bastion für 5,49€
Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers - 20th Anniversary Edition für 9,99€
Torchlight für 3,39€
Super Hexagon für 1,39€
VVVVVV für 1,89€
Total Overdose: A Gunslinger's Tale in Mexico für 1,89€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Paradox-Titel reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## PcJuenger (6. April 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> 75% auf Dead Space 2 (leider nicht aus Deutschland / mit deutscher IP zu sehen)
> 
> ...



Warum ist DS bei uns denn nicht zu sehen? War doch hier frei erhältlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. April 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Warum ist DS bei uns denn nicht zu sehen? War doch hier frei erhältlich.



Eine sehr gute Frage, denn selbst auf Amazon kann man das ganz normal kaufen. Auf Steam wird es mit dt. IP gar nicht im Shop angezeigt: "Dieses Produkt steht in Ihrem Land derzeit nicht zur Verfügung."


----------



## Larkin (7. April 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Frage, denn selbst auf Amazon kann man das ganz normal kaufen. Auf Steam wird es mit dt. IP gar nicht im Shop angezeigt: "Dieses Produkt steht in Ihrem Land derzeit nicht zur Verfügung."



der zweite teil kam in deutschland nur in leicht geschnittener version auf den markt. ea und valve sind sich da nicht ganz grün drüber geworden wie das vertrieben werden soll und deswegen gibts das dingens nur bei origin...


----------



## Wynn (7. April 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Warum ist DS bei uns denn nicht zu sehen? War doch hier frei erhältlich.



Ich tippe mal die variante die es zu kaufen gibt hat den unzensierten mulitplayer modus wo du via friendly fire deine team kollegen verstümmeln und töten kannst


----------



## Sanador (8. April 2015)

Grand Theft Auto V auf Nuuvem für ca 30 Euro
Sprich, 30 Euro billiger als auf Steam und nur mit einem DRM, dem von Rockstar.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Ancient Space für 6,79€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Southpark: Stab der Wahrheit für 10,19€
Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth1 für 13,99€*

gog.com:*
Die Witcher Spiele reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Strategy Midweek Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion für 9,24€
*
McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr
Oblivion Goty Deluxe für 4,99€
Skyrim Legendary Edition für 7,99€
Brink Complete Pack für 6,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The King of Fighters XIII - Steam Edition für 9,99€ und das Triple Pack für 15,99€

Wochenendaktion:
Plague Inc. Evolved (Early-Access) für 9,37€

*gog.com:*
Shadowgate reduziert*

McGame:*
GTA V für 46,97€

*Humble Store:*
Humble Weekly Bundle: Tapletops

*Bundle Stars:*
Factions  Bundle für 2,22€

*Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 18 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Goat Simulator für 3,39€ und Soundtrack Edition für 5,09€

*gog.com:*
Ubisoft Wochenende

*Humble Store:*
Rockstar Wochenende

*Bundle Stars:*
Dort im Store gibt es gerade auch ein paar Angebote, z.B. Broken Age für 11,39€


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2015)

Battlestation Collection 2,99€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/battlestations-collection--1384-2

Strategie / Action Schiff/Flugzeug/U-Boot Spiel

Guild Wars 2 Standard 10€ Heroic Edition 15€
Guild Wars 2 kaufen

Guild Wars 2 ist ein Buy to Play MMO - Kaufe das Spiel und zahl keine monatliche Gebühr. Itemshop hat kosmetische sachen und lvl Boost.
Ist mal wieder Hauptspiel reduziert weil bald das erste Addon kommt


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2015)

10 Year Anniversary Bundle #1 - Pay What You Want! | macgamestore.com

10 Jahre Shop Feier mit einem netten Bundle

1$ 

DeponiaThe Night of the Rabbit
Edna & Harvey: Harvey's New Eyes
1954 Alcatraz

4,96$

Cognition Game of the Year Edition
Torchlight II
realMyst: Masterpiece Edition
Among the Sleep


----------



## Sanador (11. April 2015)

Apokalyptische Aktion bei nuuvem.com.br, darunter Dead Rising 2: Off the Record für ca 3 Euro.

Da aber Dead Rising in Deutschland beschlagnahmt ist, baucht man bei Steam ein VPN Tool wie hotspotshield um es aktivieren zu können.
Ach und noch etwas, zwar steht bei Nuuvem, dass es ein GfWL Key sei, aber dank der Umstellung seitens Capcom kann man ihn ohne weiteres ( bis auf VPN ) bei Steam aktiveren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> 10 Year Anniversary Bundle #1 - Pay What You Want! | macgamestore.com
> 
> 10 Jahre Shop Feier mit einem netten Bundle
> 
> ...


Top!!! Bis auf Deponia (bereits im Besitz) kann ich mit allen Titeln was anfangen. [emoji106]

Edit:
Moment... Sind das nicht ausschließlich Mac-Spiele? Oder sowohl als auch für Normal-PC?


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2015)

steht alles drunter 

das sind steamworks titel mac und win


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> steht alles drunter
> 
> das sind steamworks titel mac und win


Das hab ich gesehen, aber als ich gerade dieses Bundle kaufen wollte hat die Seite nochmal drauf hingewiesen dass ich im Begriff sei Mac-Spiele zu kaufen. Darum dachte ich mir ich frage vorsichtshalber nach. [emoji6]


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2015)

standard hinweis weil der mac store halt 10 jahre feiert und steamkeys für mac verkauft aber die spiele im bundle sind auch für win verfügbar dank steam.

der win store gabs bissel später erst


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. April 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Bastion für 3,74€


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Die GTA Spiele (außer natürlich das neue^^) sind reduziert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2015)

Für 3,95€ bei Amazon zu haben:

*Assassins Creed 3*

http://www.amazon.de/Assassins-Cree...28909189&sr=8-1&keywords=assassins+creed+3+pc


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für 3,95€ bei Amazon zu haben:
> 
> *Assassins Creed 3*



UPLAY für die Leute die es interessiert


----------



## Enisra (13. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> UPLAY für die Leute die es interessiert



ist das nicht Logisch?


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2015)

Heutzutage nicht mehr 

Meist steht da noch Steam Version, Steam Gold Version, Uplay Version, Uplay Goldversion hier nur digital Download und zwei bildschirme tiefer steht die info 

Viele waren auch verwirrt als sie sie sich Walking Dead 2 und Wolf Among Us oder Borderlands bei einem Digitalen Shop kauften und der Key bei Steam nicht ging und bei der Produktseite nur "Other DRM" stand. Es war dann ein Telltale Key den man bei deren Website aktivieren musste.

Und dann gibts teilweise noch Angebote mit Keys die in Östereich und Schweiz gehen aber in Deutschland gesperrt sind und nur via VPN aktivierbar sind


----------



## Enisra (13. April 2015)

hmmmm
blöde Pest

Aber ich meinte das auch mehr Spezifisch für AC3


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2015)

Jo AC3 wurde bis vor kurzen bei Amazon als Steam Version und als Uplay Version verkauft 

Ich supporte halt die Leute damit sie es gleich wissen


----------



## MichaelG (13. April 2015)

Die Steamversion hat aber garantiert auch Uplay mit dazu.


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Steamversion hat aber garantiert auch Uplay mit dazu.



Black Flag Steam Version Uplay Key aber nur einer kann online spieln mt

From Dust Steam Version hat eigenes mini uplay onboard

Crysis 2 Steam hat einen Key für Origin

Es kommt drauf an - neue Spiel ja alte Spiele meist nicht


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2015)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/promo/springsale

Frühlingsverkauf bei Gamesplanet bis Sontag


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yu-DQFEmBBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Vieleicht erinnert sich noch der eine oder andere an diese Perle von Strategie Klassiker wo man gegen die KI oder einen Freund spielte. Das Ende der 80er auf dem C64er und Amige lief.

Das Remake ist teil von diesen Bundle hier

https://www.indiegala.com/monday

für 1,89 $


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons für 3,74€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Bundle Turm Promo: Da werden jeden Tag 4 Bundles reduziert angeboten, 6 Tage lang.


----------



## Wynn (14. April 2015)

Falls jemand beim letzten Sale die Blood Rayne Spiele verpasst hat Teil 1 und 2 gibts für je 1,99€

Teil 1
Save 80% on BloodRayne on Steam

Teil 2
Save 80% on BloodRayne 2 on Steam

Beide Spiele haben Coole Tradingcards BloodRayne - Steam Trading Cards Wiki

Es hat einen rothaarigen Dhampir in Lederlook /Seidenlook , es hat Nazis zu töten, sie hat zwei armlange waffen mit den sie zerhackt, zerfleischt und aufspiesst, und durch aussaugen von gegner bekommt man blut womit man sein leben auffüllt.

Es war einfach die Referenz damals Action Spielen und hatte unter Fans einen solchen Ruf das selbst MTV 2004 ein Machima Video mit ihr drehte und das zu einem Zeitpunkt als CGI noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FBxswTTl9vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. April 2015)

Da gibt es noch ein Blood Rayne Betrayal. Gehört das auch zu der Reihe?


----------



## Wynn (14. April 2015)

IOS / Tablet Indie Port fürn PC 

Es gehört in die selbe Welt hat aber nix mit den zwei ersten Spielen zu tuen


----------



## svd (14. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Falls jemand beim letzten Sale die Blood Rayne Spiele verpasst hat Teil 1 und 2 gibts für je 1,99€
> 
> Teil 1
> Save 80% on BloodRayne on Steam
> ...



Weißt du zufällig, ob die Steam Versionen problemlos auf neueren Systemen laufen?

Ich habe die Spiele zwar physikalisch hier, würde aber, zu Gunsten des Komforts beim Installieren, die Teile nochmal holen.
JUGGYDANCESQUAD FTW.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (14. April 2015)

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Origin Bundle 2: https://www.humblebundle.com/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Steam:*
_Midweek Madness_: Age of Wonders 3 für 13,59€: Save 66% on Age of Wonders III on Steam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Midweek Madness_: Metro Redux Bundle für 19,99€: Save 50% on Metro Redux Bundle on Steam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Tagesangebot_: Sniper Elite 3 für 18,39€: Save 60% on Sniper Elite 3 on Steam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GreenManGaming:*
Bis zu 75% auf Deep Silver Spiele: http://www.greenmangaming.com/deep-silver-titles/


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Daedalic Armageddon Bundle für 15,99€


----------



## noxious (15. April 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Humble Bundle:*
> Humble Origin Bundle 2: https://www.humblebundle.com/
> 
> 
> ...



Hat das jemand?
Ist C&C dann in Deutsch oder Uncut oder lässt es sich gar nicht aktivieren?


----------



## MichaelG (15. April 2015)

Läßt sich aktivieren. Kommt allerdings (lt. Cover) die deutsche Fassung von MoH allied Assault dabei heraus und bei C&C zeigt es das englische Cover. 

Update: Beim Download ist Generals only english. Könnte also uncut sein. Übrigens ist beim Download von MoH das Game auch only US english. Wahrscheinlich demzufolge auch uncut.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. April 2015)

*Humble Store:*
Roguelike Midweek Sale


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Übrigens ist beim Download von MoH das Game auch only US english. Wahrscheinlich demzufolge auch uncut.



Du meinst inklusive Hakenkreuze?!

SOFORT STEAM/ORIGIN MELDEN!!!! [emoji43] 

[emoji1]


----------



## MichaelG (16. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du meinst inklusive Hakenkreuze?!
> 
> SOFORT STEAM MELDEN!!!! [emoji43]
> 
> [emoji1]


 Nicht nur das. Auch der Gruß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Auch der Gruß.


Stimmt. Oder dieser eine Dialog in der Schiffswerft.

Fuck! Sind es echt schon wieder 13 Jahre her seit ich es wie krank gespielt hab? Alt-Werden ist so...Seltsam. [emoji1]


----------



## MichaelG (16. April 2015)

Jepp genau so. Die Werft-Mission war auch so genial. Ging es da nicht um ein U-Boot ? *dunkelinerinnerungherumgrabe*


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cIzOttk6Dv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/fallout-new-vegas-ultimate-edition-uncut--1060-2

3,40 € Steamkey


----------



## MichaelG (16. April 2015)

Der Preis ist der Hammer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp genau so. Die Werft-Mission war auch so genial. Ging es da nicht um ein U-Boot ? *dunkelinerinnerungherumgrabe*


Jupp. Musstest eines sprengen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. April 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Kenshi (Early Access) für 8,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Amplitude Endless Pack für 36,99€ (Spiele auch einzeln kaufbar)
Far Cry 4 für 35,99€

*Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Strategy 2

*Indie Royale:*
The Insulin Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Eador: Masters of the Broken World für 2,84€

*gog.com:*
Bundle Turm Promo Finale
20 Indie-Spiele reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
Valkyria Chronicles für 6,79€
Killer is Dead - Nightmare Edition für 4,99€
Deus Ex Human Revolution Director's Cut für 4,99€
Alpha Protocol für 3,74€
Condemned Criminal Origins für 2,49€
Telltale Titel reduziert
Sega Titel reduziert
Square Enix Titel reduziert

VOUCHER CODE: SAVE20-APRILD-EALSON
*
Nuuvem:*
Dort ist das Assassin's Creed Wochenende. Müsste man allerdings mal testen, ob man die aus Deutschland kaufen kann.

*Humble Store:*
RPG Wochenende

*Indie Gala:*
Evoland Bundle


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2015)

danke übrigens mal an dich schattenmann, dass du dir immer die mühe machst, die ganzen angebote hier zu posten.  [emoji106]


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> danke übrigens mal an dich schattenmann, dass du dir immer die mühe machst, die ganzen angebote hier zu posten.  [emoji106]



Danke...und sehr gerne. Mir macht das immer Spaß nach Schnäppchen zu suchen


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Bound by Flame für 7,99€

Hinweis 1: Wer übrigens vorhatte, sich Virtua Tennis 4 (kostet grad 2,99€) auf Steam zu kaufen, der sollte sich beeilen. Wie 4Players schreibt wird es das Spiel dort nämlich ab 23.April nicht mehr geben. Allerdings benötigt man da immer noch zusätzlich Games for Windows live.

Hinweis 2: Wer das Spiel Skullgirls hat, der kann kostenlos einen neuen Charakter zum Spiel hinzufügen. 
*
gog.com:*
Age of Wonders 3 (normales Spiel, Deluxe Edition und Golden Realms) reduziert*

McGame:*
Doom 3 BFG Edition für 4,99€
Rage für 4,99€
Mortal Kombat X für 36,98€
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition für 4,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Saints Row The Third - Full Package für 4,99€
Just Cause 2 für 3,74€

*Amazon:*
Dort sind auch grad ein paar Sachen im Angebot, z.B. Far Cry 4 samt Season Pass.


----------



## MichaelG (18. April 2015)

Wer bis zum Ende von diesem Wochenende bei Steam Fractured Space (Early Access) downloaded und zockt darf das Spiel danach gratis behalten.

http://store.steampowered.com/news/?appids=310380&appgroupname=Fractured+Space&feed=steam_release


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2015)

Gamesplanet hat einen BEST OF Springsale am letzten Tag

https://de.gamesplanet.com/promo/springsale

Fallout New Vegas Ultimate 3,40€
Metal Gear Rising Revenge 3,99€
Castelavania 2 5,55€

sind da die besonders billigen Angebote


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Psychonauts für 1,49€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (20. April 2015)

*Nuveem:*
Valiant Hearts für ungefähr 6,10€: Valiant Hearts: The Great War na Nuuvem


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2015)

Steam hat mal wieder Weekly Sale

Ein paar ausgewählte Angebote

The Secret World - Nettes Buy To Play MMO für 10,19€
Save 66% on The Secret World on Steam

Jack Orlando - Klassiches Point & Click Adventure aus Ende der 90er 69 Cent
Save 86% on Jack Orlando: Director's Cut on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Desktop Dungeon für 4,79€ und Special Edition für 7,81€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche (FTL, Halfway, Total Annihilation Commander Pack, Lifeless Planet & Waking Mars)

*Green Man Gaming:*
Kalypso Titel reduziert

VOUCHER CODE: SAVE20-APRILD-EALSON
*
Humble Store:*
Reduziert diese Woche (u.a. Shadowrun Dragonfall Director's Cut für 4,99€)

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Evil Within Bundle für 39,99€ (einzeln ohne Season Pass für 29,99€)

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr
Total War Atilla für 29,99€
Don't Starve für 5,09€ (mit DLC für 6,45€)

*Humble Store:*
Shooter Midweek Sale

*Bundle Stars:*
Trinity 2 Bundle für 2,80€


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Lethal League für 5,99€*

McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Sleeping Dogs Limited Edition für 5,99€
Murdered Soul Suspect für 9,99€
Command & Conquer Ultimate Edition für 7,99€


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sleeping Dogs Limited Edition für 5,99€



DE KEY also CUT
Kein Patch Support - Spiel bleibt in Goldfassung und hat dadurch diverse Bugs
Keiner der DLCs für Sleeping Dogs funktioniert da sie ein Patch voraussetzen den man nicht erhalten kann
Das Kampfsystem basiert auf den Finishing Moves und somit hat man es ohne die sehr viel schwerer.


----------



## MichaelG (22. April 2015)

Ergo sinnlos. Wird eigentlich die uncut Version ohne VPN cut ? Habe lange nicht mehr gezockt.


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2015)

Nicht wenn du einen ROW Key aktiviert hast  oder ein ROW Sleeping Dogs als Gift erhalten hast


----------



## MichaelG (22. April 2015)

Super. Hatte mir damals die UK-Fassung gekauft.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. April 2015)

*BundleStars - Indie Legends Bundle* (sehr empfehlenswert )

Für *4.47€*:
Monaco: What's Yours Is Mine
SpeedRunners
SteamWorld Dig
Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition
Divekick
Kingdom Rush
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams
The Fall 

Indie Legends Bundle

*WinGameStore: 10 Years Anniversary Bundle #2*

Für *$1*:
Truffle Saga
Space Farmers 
Racer 8 
Fist of Jesus 
Litil Divil

Für *$4*:
Grimind 
Gold Rush! Anniversary 
Melissa K. and the Heart of Gold CE 
The 39 Steps
International Snooker 2012

10 Year Anniversary Bundle #2 - Pay What You Want! | wingamestore.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Worms Collection für 20,74€

Wochenendaktionen:
Skyrim für 3,74€ und die Legendary Edition für 10,19€ (Kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos gezockt werden)
Roquelike Spieleaktion
Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor für 24,99€ (Season Pass für 12.49€)

*gog.com:*
Transistor für 9,59€ und Soundtrack für 4,99€

*Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Multiplayer Mayhem


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2015)

Beim Humble Origin Bundle 2 sind übrigens mittlerweile folgende Spiele hinzugekommen: Sim City 2000 Special Edition, Wing Commander 3, Wing Commander 4 und Ultima 7 Complete Edition.
Wer den Durchschnittspreis zahlt oder vorher bezahlt hat, der bekommt jetzt einen 2.Origin-Key für diese Spiele.


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Das EA-Bundle ist wirklich top. Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. April 2015)

*Steam*
Tagesangebot:
Infested Planet für 4,94€*

gog.com:*
Wochenendangebote

*McGame:*
20 Spiele unter 10 Euro

*Nuuvem:*
CI Games Special*

Humble Store:*
Racing Weekend Sale
*
Indie Gala:*
Neues Friday Bundle
Deep Silver Wochenende im Store
*
Indie Royale:*
The Debut 26 Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2015)

Mir aufgefallen im Humble Bundle-Store:

*Ryse - Son of Rome* für 13,33€

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/ryse_sonofrome_storefront


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2015)

Die komplette *Deponia*-Trilogie für $ 7,99

https://www.madorc.com/deals/deponia-the-complete-journey


----------



## MichaelG (26. April 2015)

Bei indiegala gibts aktuell gratis Blockstorm Betakeys.

https://www.indiegala.com/betagame


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Thief für 5,99€, die Master Edition für 6,59€ und die Thief Collection für 8,99€


----------



## Larkin (27. April 2015)

Wer sich auf gamesrepublic.com registriert und sein profil mit passwort und nickname versieht erhält eine kostenlose version von:
Anomaly - Warzone Earth


PS: nicht wundern...ich habe diese geschichte nirgendwo auf der hp beschrieben gesehen, aber gerade selbst getestet und es funktioniert.


----------



## MichaelG (27. April 2015)

Gratis bei indiegala: IBomber Defence Pacific: https://www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## Wynn (27. April 2015)

Angebote der Woche bei Steam

Mass Effect 1 + 2     6,99€
Save 75% on Mass Effect Collection on Steam

Warhammer 40k Space Marine 4,99€
Save 75% on Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine on Steam

Die Leute die vom Humble Bundle Origin Dragon Age Origins auf Steam haben können sich jetzt das Addon Awakening für 1,99€ kaufen
Save 80% on Dragon Age™: Origins Awakening on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Blackguards Franchise Bundle für 12.49€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Lords of Xulima reduziert

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2015)

*Bundle Stars:
*Surprise Attack Bundle*

Green Man Gaming:
*WWE 2k15 für 36 Euro (mit Voucher Code)
VOUCHER CODE: SAVE20-APRILM-AYDEAL


----------



## Larkin (28. April 2015)

Larkin schrieb:


> Wer sich auf gamesrepublic.com registriert und sein profil mit passwort und nickname versieht erhält eine kostenlose version von:
> Anomaly - Warzone Earth
> 
> 
> PS: nicht wundern...ich habe diese geschichte nirgendwo auf der hp beschrieben gesehen, aber gerade selbst getestet und es funktioniert.



Wer heute die Prozedur vollzieht kriegt Anomaly - Korea geschenkt.
Wer sich gestern schon registriert hat, kann indem er von der Seite ein neues Passwort anfordert ebenfalls noch einen Anomaly - Korea Key abstauben.
Die Geburtstagsangebote auf der Seite sind auch nicht schlecht und man kriegt zu einem purchase auch noch Anomaly 2 geschenkt oben drauf.


----------



## MichaelG (28. April 2015)

Aktuell gratis bei Origin: Ultima 8 Gold.


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell gratis bei Origin: Ultima 8 Gold.


https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/ultima-8/pc-download/base-game/gold-edition

https://www.humblebundle.com/

Might & Magic Bundle


Ubisoft Arcade Sale bei Steam
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubi_arcade_midweek/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2015)

*Rebel Assault 1+2* feiern auf gog.com Premiere - für 9,49€.

http://www.gog.com/game/star_wars_rebel_assault_1_2


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Arcania & Gothic Bundle für 9,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Ubisoft Arcade
Dungeon Defenders 2 (Early Access) für 15,40€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Noch mehr Star Wars-Angebote bis zum 6. Mai (wieso ausgerechnet an meinem Geburtstag? ), aber diesmal bei Steam:

May the 4th Be With You

Ganz große Frage:

Kann ich davon ausgehen dass die Special Edition von *X-Wing* (inkl.* Imperial Pursuit*) auch deutsche Sprache bzw. Untertitel enthält oder eher nicht? In der allgemeinen Spiel-Info wird das verneint, aber soweit ich noch die Aussage von ZAM in Erinnerung habe sollte das Add-On das Hauptspiel komplett eindeutschen.


----------



## svd (29. April 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass X-Wing je multilingual gewesen ist. Das war nur entweder Englisch oder Deutsch?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass X-Wing je multilingual gewesen ist. Das war nur entweder Englisch oder Deutsch?


Das Haupspiel war komplett englisch, richtig, aber durch das Add-On, so ZAM, wurde es im Nachhinein komplett übersetzt - sogar die Sprache in den Zwischensequenzen.

Würde aber zu gern wissen ob das Add-On hier die gleiche für den deutschen Markt ist oder nicht...


----------



## MichaelG (29. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Star Wars-Angebote bis zum 6. Mai (wieso ausgerechnet an meinem Geburtstag? ), aber diesmal bei Steam:
> 
> May the 4th Be With You
> 
> ...



Ein Grund es sich schenken zu lassen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. April 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
AR-K für 3,39€

Außerdem:
Star Wars Collection für 21,39€ (Spiele auch einzeln kaufbar)*

gog.com:*
Dort ist Star Wars Tag und jene Spiele sind reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
Civilization 4 Complete für 3,99€
Civilization V Complete für 9,99€
Civilization Beyond Earth für 19,99€
Borderlands 2 Game of the Year Edition für 9,99€
XCom Enemy Unknown Complete für 7,49€

VOUCHER CODE: SAVE20-APRILM-AYDEAL

*Indie Gala:
*Hump Day Bundle


----------



## Bonkic (30. April 2015)

*monument valley* gibt's grad im play store für ganze 70 cent. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ustwo.monumentvalley&hl=de





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wC1jHHF_Wjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2015)

Weekend Sale bei Bundlestars
Sale on Steam games!

Fahrenheit Steamkey für 3,60€ mit 20OFFM-ATTHEW-HATTON
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/de/en/pc/games/adventure/fahrenheit-indigo-prophecy-remastered/

Saints Row Franchise Sale bei Steam
Saints Row Weekend Deal

Activision Weekende Sale bei Steam
Activision Publisher Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Mai 2015)

*Steam
Tagesangebot*
Volgar The Viking für 1,99€

Star Wars Aktion

Bei der Activisionaktion (siehe oben Wynns Beitrag) kann man übrigens Call of Duty Advanced Warfare im MP-Modus bis Sonntag kostenlos spielen.

*Green Man Gaming:
*Fahrenheit Remastered für 4,49€

*Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Indiegame Magazine
Indie Showcase


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2015)

https://www.indiegala.com/adventuremega

3,99$ Runaway Reihe und Venetica sind hier die Toptitel würde ich sagen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.indiegala.com/adventuremega
> 
> 3,99$ Runaway Reihe und Venetica sind hier die Toptitel würde ich sagen


Wobei die* Runaway*-Spiele leider nicht (!) in Deutsch vorliegen.


----------



## Wynn (2. Mai 2015)

Save 50% on Barbie™ Dreamhouse Party™ on Steam

4,99€





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZjMAvII4vU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
Robot Roller: Derby Disco Dodgeball für 8,99€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Activison Spiele reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
Ryse Son of Rome für 13,59€
VOUCHER CODE: 23OFFH-OLIDAY-WEEKND

*Nuuvem:*
Lego Bundle für ca 13 Euro, in dem folgende Spiele enthalten sind:
Lego Batman
Lego Batman 2 DC Super Heroes
Lego Batman 3: Beyond Gotham
Lego Harry Potter Years 1-4
Lego Harry Potter Years 5-7
Lego Marvel Super Heroes
The Lego Movie Game
*
Humble Store:*
Ubisoft Sale


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2015)

Gamerepublic feiert seinen ersten Geburtstag, daher gibt es 7 Tage lang (heute ist Tag 5) viele Angebote:

https://gamesrepublic.com/


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Ziggurat für 7,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
SimBin Mega Bundle für 5,99€


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2015)

ab donnerstag gibts bei aldi süd das *motorola moto g (2nd gen)* für 139 euro.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Mai 2015)

Das ist übrigens ein gutes Smartphone ... relativ schwer und klobig, dafür recht fix mit einem brauchbarem Display.

Ich hab letztens drei Stück für ein paar Kollegen gekauft, allerdings noch für 179 EUR bei Amazon.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Republique Remastered für 16,09€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: Survivalism
Icewind Dale Enhanced Edition und Sanctuary RPG reduziert

*Humble Store:*
The Inner World für 2,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Turbo Dismount für 3,39€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Folk Tale (Early Access) für 13,79€

*Humble Store:*
Im Angebot in dieser Woche

*Bundle Stars:
*Killer Bundle 3 für 5,37€ mit:
- Planetary Annihilation
- Stalker Call of Pripyat
- Of Orcs and Men
- It came from space, and ate our brains
- Super Motherload
- Merchants of Kaidan
- The Original Strife: Veteran Edition
- Letter Quest: Grimm's Journey
- Survivalist
- Spark Rising


----------



## PcJuenger (5. Mai 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens ein gutes Smartphone ... relativ schwer und klobig, dafür recht fix mit einem brauchbarem Display.
> 
> Ich hab letztens drei Stück für ein paar Kollegen gekauft, allerdings noch für 179 EUR bei Amazon.



Najaa geht schlimmer...stell dir vor, du hättest sie für dich gekauft


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2015)

Die Heftvollversionen der Magazine im Mai:

*PC Games 05/2015:*
Might & Magic Heroes 6 (Uplay-Account benötigt)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Risen 2



*PC Games Hardware 06/2015:*
Emergency 2013

*Gamestar 05/2015 (XL Ausgabe):*
Tropico 4 (Schätze mal, dass man sich dafür beim Kalypso Launcher registrieren muss)

*Computer Bild Spiele 06/2015 (Gold Edition):*
Port Royale 3 (Kalypso Registrierung)
Rochard (Steam)
Munin 
Garten Panik (E-Mail Registrierung)
Hitman Absolution (Ab 18 Downloadversion - man braucht mittlerweile übrigens KEIN E-Postbrief mehr, sondern kann den Code einfach zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr von der Webseite holen, der dann auf Steam aktiviert werden muss)

Außerdem ist noch ein 15 Euro Rabatt-Code für The Witcher 3 bei McGame.com dabei (gilt für PC / Xbox One und PS 4 Version). Da steht allerdings, wenn man sich für die verpackte Version entscheidet, dass dann noch 5 Euro draufkommen (wegen der ab 18 Kennzeichnung).

In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe dann als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Two Worlds 2, Alan Wake's American Nightmare und Killer is Dead Nightmare Edition (Ab 18 Vollversion)


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Jackbox Party Pack für 11,49€
*
McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Deponia - The Complete Journey für 7,99€
Decay: The Mare für 2,99€
Need for Speed Rivals für 8,99€

*Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 19 Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> The Jackbox Party Pack für 11,49€



Zu schade dass es nicht deutschsprachig ist, ich hätte es mir sonst gekauft. [emoji53]


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Deathtrap für 13,39€

Wochenendangebote*:*
Bohemia Interactive Wochenende: Deren Spiele sind da reduziert und außerdem darf man ArmA 3 bis Sonntag kostenlos spielen
The Witcher Spiele reduziert (Teil 1 + 2 und das Adventure Game)

*gog.com:*
Da werden sich Star Trek Fans freuen, denn diese Spiele sind zum ersten Mal digital verfügbar:
Star Trek 25th Anniversary für 5,69€
Star Trek Judgment Rites für 5,69€
Star Trek Starfleet Academy für 5,69€*

McGame:*
Cars & Combat Special

*Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Suprise Attack

*Indie Gala Store:*
1c Company Spiele reduziert

*Bundle Store:*
Rise of Venice für 3,42€
Anna - Extended Edition für 1,48€
Beyond Space für 0,99€
Jagged Alliance Crossfire für 2,83€
Demonicon für 5,94€
Grand Ages Rome Gold für 2,23€
Europa Universalis IV für 9,91€


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Homefront für 4,99€ und die Collection für 5,74€
*
gog.com:*
Nordic Games ist wieder zurück auf gog.com und der Katalog an diesem Wochenende im Angebot
Neu auf gog.com und gleich reduziert: Black Mirror 3 für 4,79€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Goat Simulator für 3,39€

*Humble Store:*
Dort hat der "Spring Sale" begonnen und jede Menge Spiele sind reduziert

*Groupees:*
Be Mine 19 Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Mai 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Homefront für 4,99€ und die Collection für 5,74€



Die "Collection" ist nicht zu empfehlen, nur Multiplayergedöns, den keiner mehr spielt


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2015)

Ach so, das wußte ich nicht, daher danke für die Info 

Hier noch was:

*Amazon:*
Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the First Sin für 27,97€ (kostet für alle 3 Plattformen so viel: also für PC; Xbox360 und PS3)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Mai 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Humble Store:*
> Dort hat der "Spring Sale" begonnen und jede Menge Spiele sind reduziert


Ein richtiges starkes Angebot darunter:

*Apotheon*, das dort nur noch ein Drittel des eigentlichen Preises kostet (5,49€) 

VERFLUCHT SEIST DU, SHADOW, DAS FORENTIER!!!! DURCH DICH WERD ICH NOCH ARM!!!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (9. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein richtiges starkes Angebot darunter:
> 
> *Apotheon*, das dort nur noch ein Drittel des eigentlichen Preises kostet (5,49€)
> 
> VERFLUCHT SEIST DU, SHADOW, DAS FORENTIER!!!! DURCH DICH WERD ICH NOCH ARM!!!



Ich bin dafür, dass Shadow offiziell von "erfahrener Benutzer" in "das Forentier" umbetitelt  wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2015)

In Aktion das Forentier mit den neuen Schnäppchen hier  
*
Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Offworld Trading Company (Early Access) für 27,74€

*Humble Store:*
Spring Sale: 2.Tag


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
TOXIKK (early access) für 12,72€

*Humble Store:*
Spring Sale: 3.Tag


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Mai 2015)

PES 2015 für 19,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2015)

GreenManGaming feiert seinen 5. Geburtstag, aus diesem Anlass gibt es viele Angebote in der "Tick Tock Limited Stock"-Aktion, angefangen mit dem heutigen "Pack 1".

Hot Deals | Green Man Gaming | PC Games | Discounts


Strategy First-Jubiläum bei Steam:

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/strategyfirstsale/


GamesRepublic hat reichlich Angebote mit Rabatten bis zu 85% bei Team17-Spielen:

https://gamesrepublic.com/catalog.html?publisher=team17


----------



## smutjesmooth (11. Mai 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass Shadow offiziell von "erfahrener Benutzer" in "das Forentier" umbetitelt  wird.


Ich bin auch für die Umbenennung.  
Aber an dieser Stelle mal vielen Dank an Shadow für die Mühe du Du dir hier täglich machst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Mai 2015)

*Steam
*Tagesangebot:
Awesomenauts für 0,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Darksiders Reihe reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Spring Sale: 4.Tag

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Wynn (12. Mai 2015)

Mordors Schatten 12,49€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mittelerde-mordors-schatten--2610-1


Deponia Complete + Extras 8 €
http://store.steampowered.com/app/292910/

Kriegsbundle 2,66€ 
http://www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/victory-mega-bundle/

Toren ca. 6 Euro
http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/2805-toren

Groupees Steam Greenlight Bundle 24
https://groupees.com/bagb24?p

In Time / Runner Runner Bluray 7,97 €
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00L1XI6WY/


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Siehe oben, Wynns Beitrag mit Deponia 

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Zombie Army Trilogy für 28,13€
Planetary Annihilation für 5,59€
TowerFall Ascension für 5,09€*

Humble Store:*
Spring Sale: 5.Tag


----------



## Wynn (12. Mai 2015)

The Dark Eye: Demonicon | PC game | Download discounts at Green Man Gaming
HAPPY5-THBIRT-HDAY20
4,80€

Playtime Special: So werden Games vertont - Mháire spricht für Demonicon ein und interviewt Miranda Lawson

Inzest, Bordelle, Zombie Damen die Sex mit dir haben wollen das Spiel bietet euch alles ^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (12. Mai 2015)

Lohnt Deponia?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Mai 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Lohnt Deponia?


Wenn du schon andere Daedalic-Adventures gespielt und gemocht hast und sarkastisch-zynischer Humor deinen Nerv trifft -> Kaufen! [emoji6]


----------



## Tuetenclown (13. Mai 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Lohnt Deponia?



JA JA JA JA JA! alleine um Insiderjokes zu verstehen


----------



## Wynn (13. Mai 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Lohnt Deponia?



DROGGELBECHER !


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Mai 2015)

*GreenManGaming VIP-Deal:*

Dirt Rally für 22,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Playism Publisher Aktion

*Green Man Gaming:*
Deus Ex Human Revolution Director's Cut für 3,99€
Stronghold 3 Gold für 1,14€
Red Orchestra 2 - Heroes of Stalingrad für 4,49€
XCom Enemy Unknown für 2,99€
*
Humble Store:*
Humble Paradox Interactive Bundle
Spring Sale: 6.Tag

*Indie Gala:*
Lords of the Fallen Bundle

*Bundle Stars Store:*
Insurgency für 3,72€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Mai 2015)

*Bundle Stars*

Tex Murphy Bundle für 2,66€

Axis Game Factory Voxel Sculpt Bundle für 8,32€


----------



## golani79 (13. Mai 2015)

Wow .. 1.14€ für Stronghold 3 

Kann man sich das mittlerweile antun? ^^


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wow .. 1.14€ für Stronghold 3
> 
> Kann man sich das mittlerweile antun? ^^



genau die frage hab ich mir auch gestellt, als ich das angebot gestern gesehen hab.
ich befürchte nur, dass die antwort nach wie vor 'nein' lautet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2015)

Bei Saturn gibt es die PC-Retail-Version von *Wolfenstein - The New Order *für nen Zehner. Versandkostenfrei. Nur bis Freitag (9:00 Uhr).

Wolfenstein: The New Order Action günstig bei SATURN bestellen


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei Saturn gibt es die PC-Retail-Version von *Wolfenstein - The New Order *für nen Zehner. Versandkostenfrei. Nur bis Freitag (9:00 Uhr).
> 
> Wolfenstein: The New Order Action günstig bei SATURN bestellen



sogar versandkostenfrei.
krasser preis (nur dummerweise cut).


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. Mai 2015)

Für 10 Euro habe ich es mal mitgenommen. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Mai 2015)

Stresstest für GoodOldGames

Wer dazu noch einen Account auf reddit.com besitzt, hat heute die Möglichkeit sich eine Version von *Rise of the Triad(2013)* zu sichern.

Rise of the Triad (2013) Reddit Verlosung ● GOG.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Mai 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Für 10 Euro habe ich es mal mitgenommen. Danke für den Tipp.


Warum auch nicht? Das Ausbleiben von NS-Symbolen sollte den Spielspaß nicht drücken. [emoji6]


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Spec Ops: The Line für 3,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Capcom Publisher Wochenende
Iceberg Interactive Publisher Wochenende

*Green Man Gaming:*
Hitman Contracts für 1,14€

*Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: RPG Edition Book II
Spring Sale: 7.Tag

*Bundle Stars:*
Grid 2 Complete Bundle
*
Indie Royale:*
The Mixer 20 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
Valkyria Chronicles für 6,79€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion mit u.a. Grim Fandango Remastered, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, Wasteland 2, Dreamfall Chapters

*Humble Store:*
Spring Sale: 8.Tag

*Indie Gala:*
Flash Deadly Bundle
Friday Bundle


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (16. Mai 2015)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> JA JA JA JA JA! alleine um Insiderjokes zu verstehen



Gekauft, gespielt, für großartig empfunden, aber der Sprecher des Hauptdarstellers war wohl der Hausmeister, der Mann kann nämlich nicht voice acten  
Im englischen aber auch nicht viel besser, drum tippe ich auf eine Designentscheidung?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Gekauft, gespielt, für großartig empfunden, aber der Sprecher des Hauptdarstellers war wohl der Hausmeister, der Mann kann nämlich nicht voice acten
> Im englischen aber auch nicht viel besser, drum tippe ich auf eine Designentscheidung?


Der Mann heisst Monty Arnold. Bekannter Comedien der 1990er. Und der passt perfekt als Rufus.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Mai 2015)

Nix gegen Deponia. Rufus ist Kult.


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2015)

Lego - Herr der Ringe Steam 1,14€ ca.

LEGO The Lord of the Rings na Nuuvem


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2015)

*Telltale Weekend Bundle* bei WinGameStore, bestehend aus folgenden Spielen:

*- The Walking Dead - Season 1
- The Walking Dead - 400days
- The Walking Dead - Season 2
- The Wolf Among Us - Season 1*

Für $14,99.

Telltale Weekend Bundle | wingamestore.com


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Telltale Weekend Bundle* bei WinGameStore, bestehend aus folgenden Spielen:
> 
> *- The Walking Dead - Season 1 Steam
> - The Walking Dead - 400days Steam
> ...



mal was hinzugefügt 

Ab Walking Dead Season 2 gibt es keine offiziiellen Steamkeys mehr - sollte der Digitale Vertrieb nicht drauf hingewiesen haben oder es als Steamkey auspries tauscht Telltale nachdem man bis zur dritten instanz des kundsupports und 2 wochen Wartezeit den nicht aktivierten key gegen einen steam key um.

Will man die spiele auf steam kann man sie nur dort erhalten


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2015)

*Humble Store:*
Spring Sale: 9.Tag


----------



## Tuetenclown (18. Mai 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Humble Store:*
> Spring Sale: 9.Tag



Must Have's imho: *Alien Isolation* und *Gunpoint*. Ich wünschte ich würde AI noch nicht kennen, dann könnte ich es nochmal jungfräulich spielen <3


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot*:*
Sid Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth für 24,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche


*gog.com:*
Wochenaktion: History Lesson
*
Humble Store:*
Spring Sale: 11.Tag

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Deep Space Bundle für 3,15€


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend für 13,99€ und Calamity Trigger für 2,24€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Assetto Corsa für 22,49€
[url=http://store.steampowered.com/sub/46657/]The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Franchise Pack für 13,59€[/url]

*Green Man Gaming:*
Im Vip Room gibts Project Cars für 36,49€

Weiß nicht, ob da der Voucher-Code geht. Falls doch: VOUCHER CODE: HAPPY5-THBIRT-HDAY20

*Nuuvem:*
Warner Bros. Spiele reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Spring Sale: 12.Tag

*Groupees:*
Colonies and States Bundle


----------



## Sanador (20. Mai 2015)

*Assetto Corsa* würde mich schon reizen.
Weiß jemand, ob das Spiel ähnlich gut mit dem *Logitech Driving Force GT* zurecht kommt wie bei *Project Cars*?


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Lords of Xulima für 9,99€*

McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Alan Wake für 7,99€
Spellforce Complete Pack für 14,99€
The Book of Unwritten Tales 2 für 19,99€
*
Humble Store:*
Spring Sale: 13.Tag

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Fiver Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Never alone für 8,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Shadowrun-Spiele reduziert
Batman Wochenend-Deal

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Adventures! 2
Spring Sale: 14.Tag

*Indie Gala:*
Bedlam Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Barbaric Bundle für 3,76€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2015)

Ein neues Weekly-Bundle bei Humble Bundle, diesmal mit dem Schwerpunkt "Adventures".

Zum Kleinstpreis gibt es bereits:
*
- Geheimakte Tunguska 1
- Stacking
- Syberia 1
- The Novelist
*
Ab $5,12 kommen dazu:

*- The Night of the Rabbit
- Baphomets Fluch 5 - Der Sündenfall
- Always Sometimes Monsters
*
Ab $8 folgen letztendlich:

*- The Raven - Legacy of the Master Thief
- The Blackwell Epiphany*

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
PAC-Man Championship Edition DX+ für 2,49€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendangebote: Mai-Gemetzel
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Warner Deals

*Humble Store:*
Spring Sale Encore: Über 300 Spiele reduziert


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Mai 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *gog.com:*
> Wochenendangebote: Mai-Gemetzel


Der Name klang so interessant, dass ich direkt mal reinschauen musste  Hab m8ir nochmal Rune gekauft, obwohl ich es schon habe^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Mai 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Der Name klang so interessant, dass ich direkt mal reinschauen musste  Hab m8ir nochmal Rune gekauft, obwohl ich es schon habe^^



Das haben die auf der deutschen Seite tatsächlich so genannt  hehe. Und ja, ich kenne das auch. Ich kaufe mir manche Spiele da auch nochmal, um auch eine DRM-freie Version des Spiels zu haben.


----------



## PcJuenger (23. Mai 2015)

Ultima 8 Gold derzeit "Auf's Haus" (sprich gratis) auf Origin.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Brutal Legend für 2,99€, mit Soundtrack für 3,99€

*McGame:*
Dungeons & Demons Special


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Mai 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Styx: Master of Shadows für 10,19€


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2015)

Aktuell gratis bei indiegala: Racer 8.

https://www.indiegala.com/store (unteres Drittel der Seite)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2015)

Download-Angebote bei Amazon:

*Fahrenheit (Remastered)* für 4,49€

Fahrenheit: Indigo Prophecy Remastered [PC/Mac Steam Code]: Amazon.de: Games

*Call of Juarez - Gunslinger* für 3,97€

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger [PC Steam Code]: Amazon.de: Games

Beides Steam-Keys.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Mai 2015)

Ankh - Anniversary Edition für EUR 6,39 bei Steam -20%. Somit gibt es bei Steam endlich alle 3 Teile.


----------



## Denis10 (25. Mai 2015)

Wie ist das da dann eigentlich mit dem Rätsel, wo man die Drehkarte brauchte, die dem Spiel beilag?


----------



## svd (25. Mai 2015)

Die Kopierschtuzabfrage ist später mal mit einem Patch entfernt worden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Angebot des Tages:
Eve Online (nach dem 1.Monat noch monatliche Gebühren) für 4,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Oddworld Classic Bundle

*Humble Store:*
Angebote in dieser Woche
*
Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle
Außerdem: Spring Sale


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2015)

Neues Bundle beu HumbeBundle, allerdings nur für Besitzer einer Wii U interessant: Das Nindie-Bundle.

https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## golani79 (26. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Neues Bundle beu HumbeBundle, allerdings nur für Besitzer einer Wii U interessant: Das Nindie-Bundle.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/



*Achtung: Region locked *

Nur in diesen Ländern einlösbar:
https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/en-us/articles/206177517


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> *Achtung: Region locked *
> 
> Nur in diesen Ländern einlösbar:
> https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/en-us/articles/206177517


Oha. Hab nicht auf die Orange-farbene Hinweiszeile geachtet. ^^


----------



## Konstantin1995 (26. Mai 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> sauerlandboy79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _Neues Bundle beu HumbeBundle, allerdings nur für Besitzer einer Wii U interessant: Das Nindie-Bundle._
> ...



Schade.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Killing Floor 2 (Early Access) für 22,94€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Construction Simulator 2015 für 9,99€
Degica Games - RPG Maker, Spiele und mehr


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2015)

Aktuell gratis bei Indiegala: Steamkey für Litil Divil.

https://www.indiegala.com/store

Wie immer im Store im unteren Drittel der Storeseite zu finden.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Mai 2015)

Man kann sich einen Steamschlüssel für *The Culling of the Cows*, lustiges Shooter/Defense-Spiel für Zwischendurch, auf pcgamer.com sichern.

We have $6.5m worth of Steam keys to give away - PC Gamer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Man kann sich einen Steamschlüssel für *The Culling of the Cows*, lustiges Shooter/Defense-Spiel für Zwischendurch, auf pcgamer.com sichern.
> 
> We have $6.5m worth of Steam keys to give away - PC Gamer



Ein Facebook-Account ist hier scheinbar Pflicht. Diejenigen, (wie mich) die keinen haben und auch keinen wollen, gucken in die Röhre.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Mai 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Facebook-Account ist hier scheinbar Pflicht. Diejenigen, (wie mich) die keinen haben und auch keinen wollen, gucken in die Röhre.



Oh, das ist natürlich Schade. Ich selber hab auch keinen Facebook-Account. Ich hab das Spiel schon aus irgendeiner anderen Aktion/Bundle, hab das daher nicht überprüft. Dachte da reicht eine normale Emailadresse.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
In Verbis Virtus für 9,99€

Für das Spiel braucht man übrigens ein Mikrofon! Weil man die Zauber selbst aussprechen muss.

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tomb Raider Goty für 7,49€
Just Cause Collection für 4,74€
Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris für 4,99€ 
Season Pass zu Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris für 4,99€

Im Vip Room Bereich gibts noch The Witcher 3 für 37,99€, Assassins Creed Unity für 27,99€, Far Cry 4 für 27,99€, Project Cars für 36,49€, The Crew für 27,99€

VOUCHER CODE: GET20P-ERCENT-OFFNOW
*
Humble Store:*
Rollercoaster Tycoon Spiele reduziert

*Indie Gala:*
Mayhem Mega Bundle


----------



## Wynn (28. Mai 2015)

Company of Heroes und Warhammer 40k Bundle 
Alles einzelnde Steamkeys

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

1$
Dawn of War GOTY
Company of Heroes Goty
Company of Heroes 2 DLC
Dawn of War 2 
Company of Heroes 2 OST
Digitale Extras

BTA Preis schwankt
Company of Heroes 2
Company of Heroes 2 DLC
Warhammer 40k Space Marine
Dawn of War 2: Retribution

15$
Company of Heroes 2 Addon


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Distant Worlds: Universe für 27,49€

Wochenendangebote:
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare für 4,59€ und die Complete für 6,39€
The Escapists für 10,04€
Evolve für 29,99€

*gog.com:*
Wer sich anmeldet oder schon angemeldet ist, der bekommt 13 Spiele gratis

*Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Relic Entertainment
*
Bundle Stars:*
Game Guru Bundle

*Indie Royale:*
The Debut 27 Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. Mai 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Bundles!

Bundle Stars: Run & Gun Bundle
Groupees: Doujin VN #1
Groupees: Jonny Jams


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Groupees: Jonny Jams



*Obscene Medical Records of a Married Nurse* klingt auf jeden fall interessant.


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2015)

Capcom Deals

20% Gutschein *GET20P-ERCENT-OFFNOW

*Topdeal mit Gutschein ist Remember Me erstlingswerk von den Life is Strange entwicklern


*Nuveem
*http://www.nuuvem.com.br/produto/2627-fahrenheit-indigo-prophecy-remastered

1,45€ Steam Key


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2015)

Unter den Steam-Angeboten ist mir Folgendes aufgefallen:
*
Gods will be watching*

Die normale Version gibts für 2,24€, die Collector's Edition für 4,24€

Save 75% on Gods Will Be Watching on Steam

Habs mir direkt gekrallt. Der Look und der Inhalt haben mich seit dem PCG-Test sehr neugierig gemacht. 

*Deponia* für sagenhaft günstige 0,99€

http://store.steampowered.com/app/214340/


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments für 9,99€*

gog.com:*
Wochenendangebot: Interplay Spiele

*Humble Store:*
Mount & Blade Wochenende

*Indie Gala:*
Saints Row Bundle


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. Mai 2015)

Batman Arkham Knight Pre order für 20€

Batman: Arkham Knight VORBESTELLUNG Steam Key - Batman


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Batman Arkham Knight Pre order für 20€
> 
> Batman: Arkham Knight VORBESTELLUNG Steam Key - Batman



20 Euro für einen Neu-Titel? Würde die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2015)

Kinguin ist eine Vertriebsplattform 

Dort bieten viele anonyme Händler RU Keys oder keys die mit geklauten kreditkarten gekauft wurden an.

Meist bieten sie 30 Tage Geld zurück aber die Hersteller brauchen ja meist länger um rauszufinden welche key illegal ist oder nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2015)

Indiegala verschenkt wieder Keys, diesmal zu einem alten Klassiker der mittleren 1990er Jahre:

*Realms of the Haunting
*
https://www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Mai 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Wargame Franchise Pack für 12,49€*

McGame:*
Warrior Weekend


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
XCom Enemy Unknown für 4,99€ und das Complete Pack für 7,49€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Storm Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Nightmares Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2015)

*Steam:
*Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Assassin's Creed Reihe reduziert
Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty für 11,99€
Skullgirls für 2,79€ (kann bis Sonntag kostenlos angetestet werden)

*Green Man Gaming:*
Deus Ex Titel reduziert
*
Bundle Store:*
Sir, you are being Hunted für 2,96€


----------



## Denis10 (2. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Green Man Gaming:*
> Im Vip Room Bereich gibts noch The Witcher 3 für 37,99€, Assassins Creed Unity für 27,99€, Far Cry 4 für 27,99€, Project Cars für 36,49€, The Crew für 27,99€



auf Nuuvem gibt es the Witcher 3 sogar für knapp unter 30 €

scheinbar die GOG-Version

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt na Nuuvem


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2015)

Denis10 schrieb:


> auf Nuuvem gibt es the Witcher 3 sogar für knapp unter 30 €
> 
> scheinbar die GOG-Version



This product is not available for purchase in your region.


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
> Assassin's Creed Reihe reduziert



Verdammt! Soll ich zuschlagen oder pokern ob Rogue zum Summer Sale noch billiger wird. Aaaaaah, hilfe!


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2015)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Verdammt! Soll ich zuschlagen oder pokern ob Rogue zum Summer Sale noch billiger wird. Aaaaaah, hilfe!



ich würde im Zweifelsfall noch warten, ich denke teurer wird´s nicht werden


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde im Zweifelsfall noch warten, ich denke teurer wird´s nicht werden


Das stimmt, ich hoffe nur es kommt überhaupt in den Sale . Na mal gucken, so eilig ist's ja nicht.


----------



## TrinityBlade (3. Juni 2015)

Bei Amazon.com bekommt man AC Rogue gerade für $12,50, allerdings nur mit US-Adresse.


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Juni 2015)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Bei Amazon.com bekommt man AC Rogue gerade für $12,50, allerdings nur mit US-Adresse.


Ja, die leg ich mir nicht extra an, wegen einem Spiel, trotzdem danke. Aber ich sehe das die Retail-Version bei Amazon für 29,99 € drin steht . Aber ich warte mal den Sale ab.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2015)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Verdammt! Soll ich zuschlagen oder pokern ob Rogue zum Summer Sale noch billiger wird. Aaaaaah, hilfe!



Das Teil werd ich mir sicherlich auch irgendwann mal holen.
Vor allem, weils mein PC noch stemmen kann (BlackFlag lief sehr gut).
Aber ich hab mir da, wie bei BlackFlag ein Limit von 10-15€ gesetzt.


----------



## Larkin (3. Juni 2015)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Verdammt! Soll ich zuschlagen oder pokern ob Rogue zum Summer Sale noch billiger wird. Aaaaaah, hilfe!



Steam bietet jetzt 14 Tage Rückgaberecht an, wenn der Titel nicht mehr als 2 h gespielt wurde. Es steht auch explizit dort, dass es kein Problem ist, wenn man einen Artikel zurückgibt und dann genau diesen Artikel wieder in nem Sale kauft. Allerdings habe ich gehört, dass die refunds etwas lange dauern würden...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2015)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Verdammt! Soll ich zuschlagen oder pokern ob Rogue zum Summer Sale noch billiger wird. Aaaaaah, hilfe!



Bei Amazon gibts Rogue sogar als Ladenversion noch billiger (für 29,95€): http://www.amazon.de/Ubisoft-300067...3340035&sr=8-1&keywords=Assassins+Creed+Rogue
Auch Unity gibts da für 29,95€ als verpackte Version (selbst die Special Edition scheint nur so viel zu kosten): http://www.amazon.de/Ubisoft-Assass...340175&sr=8-11&keywords=Assassins+Creed+Rogue

Also das Steamangebot mit Obacht anschauen, wenn schon die Ladenversionen beider Spiele bei Amazon billiger sind.


Edit: Das Ganze zeigt, dass man immer vergleichen sollte. Steam ist nicht immer am billigsten


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2015)

Bei gog.com sind die Sommerangebote 2015 gestartet: GOG.com

2x täglich neue Angebote und 1x täglich neue Bundles

Außerdem gibts 12  Spiele jetzt neu auf Deutsch:


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Space Run für 3,74€

*McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Deadfall Adventures für 9,99€
The Raven für 5,99€
Painkiller Hell & Damnation für 4,99€*

Nuuvem:*
(Fast) alles zum Euro Truck Simulator (Skandinavien-Addon fehlt) reduziert

*Indie Gala:*
Painkiller Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Cryptic Bundle
Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;birth1 für 11,10€
Spellforce Complete für 8,91€
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter für 7,53€
King Arthur 1 & 2 Collection für 7,43€
*
Amazon:*
Child of Light (Uplay Code) für 8,14€
Saints Row IV (Steam Code) für 9,90€
Risen 3 (Steam Code) für 20,09€


----------



## TrinityBlade (3. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Nuuvem:*
> Alles zum Euro Truck Simulator reduziert


Schade, das Skandinavien-Add-On ist von der Aktion ausgenommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2015)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Schade, das Skandinavien-Add-On ist von der Aktion ausgenommen.



Oh, dachte da wäre alles dabei. Dann schreib ich das nochmal dazu.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2015)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Schade, das Skandinavien-Add-On ist von der Aktion ausgenommen.



Naja, das ist ja auch ganz neu


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2015)

nja, aber muss ja immer schauen ob was nicht billiger im Laden bzw. Retail ist
ich führ da immer gern Alice 2 an, was noch ewig Normal zum Vollpreis verkauft wurde um dann die Leute mit 75% nachlass ködern zu können, aber das bei Amazon schon Ewig billiger war


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Fahrenheit Remastered für 4,49€

Wochenendangebote:
Life is Feudal: Your Own (Early Access) für 17,99€
Fallout Spiele reduziert
Oddworld New'n'Tasty für 11,99€

*gog.com:*
Sommerangebote 2015: 2.Tag

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Slitherine


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Scribblenauts Unmasked für 4,99€

*gog.com:*
Sommerangebote 2015: 3.Tag*

McGame:*
Renegades and Racing Special

*Green Man Gaming:*
Nba2k15 für 16,99€
Play Indie Aktion

VOUCHER CODE: 23PERC-ENTOFF-48HOUR

*Humble Store:*
Atari Wochenende

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Friday Bundle

*Bundlestars:*
Gauntlet Party Bundle für 15,79€
Da bekommt man das Spiel anscheinend 4-mal samt DLC


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2015)

*Die Heftvollversionen im Juni:*

PC Games 06/2015:
Risen 2 (anders als bei der normalen Ladenversion braucht man hier kein Steam, das wurde rausgenommen, muss einfach nur installiert werden)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Hegemony: Rome



PC Games Hardware 07/2015:
Might and Magic: Heroes VI

Gamestar 06/2015 (XL Ausgabe):
Dungeons (Nehme mal an, dass man sich dafür beim Kalypso Launcher registrieren/einloggen muss)

Computer Bild Spiele 07/2015 (Gold Edition mit 2 DVDs):
Two Worlds 2 - Game of the Year Edition (Aktivierung per Internet oder Telefon erforderlich)
Alan Wake's American Nightmare (Steam)
Shadows - Haus der 1000 Schatten (Wimmelbildspiel)
Killer is Dead - Nightmare Edition(Ab 18 Downloadvollversion - Code kann von 23 bis 6 Uhr auf der CBS Seite geholt werden und muss dann in Steam eingelöst werden - KEIN E-Postbrief mehr nötig)

In der Ausgabe darauf als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Thief und Saints Row The Third (Ab 18 Vollversion)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Die Heftvollversionen im Juni:*
> 
> PC Games 06/2015:
> Risen 2 (anders als bei der normalen Ladenversion braucht man hier kein Steam, das wurde rausgenommen, muss einfach nur installiert werden)
> ...


Welches Thief? Thief 4?!


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Welches Thief? Thief 4?!



Jap, das neueste Thief Spiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jap, das neueste Thief Spiel.


Cool. Wenn Steam mir kein gutes Angebot im Summer Sale macht weiss ich zumindest wie ich es anders günstig bekomme. [emoji7]


----------



## Exar-K (6. Juni 2015)

Was kostet das bedruckte Klopapier denn in der Gold Edition?


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juni 2015)

EUR 5.95 glaube ich. Und sooo schlecht ist die CBS nicht.

Ich hole die aber nur wegen der VV.

Ich lese auch die Autobild und die Autobild Klassik. Die ABK hat was Korrektheit betrifft mehr auf dem Kasten als die Motor Klassik. Und das ist das eigentlich erschreckende. Und die Autobild hat sehr oft Skandale veröffentlicht und die Hersteller haben dann vor dem öffentlichen Druck gekuscht. Nur weil die Zeitungen aus der Bild-presse kommen sind die nicht automatisch Schrott.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Was kostet das bedruckte Klopapier denn in der Gold Edition?



Bist du auf der Suche nach einem bestimmten Spiel? Die kostet 5,80€.

Ich hab die Ausgabe nämlich hier und ich hab American Nightmare und Killer is Dead schon. Falls jemand eins von diesen beiden Spielen wollte, dann kann er sich bei mir melden, dann kann ich ihm den Key geben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2015)

Falls ich wirklich zur CBS greifen müsste wäre es wieder der erste Kauf seit mindestens 2 Jahren. ^^


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Computer Bild Spiele 07/2015 (Gold Edition mit 2 DVDs):
> Two Worlds 2 - Game of the Year Edition (Aktivierung per Internet oder Telefon erforderlich)



Wo ruft man denn da an? Arbeitet denn bei Reality Pump bzw. Topware Interactive noch jemand.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wo ruft man denn da an? Arbeitet denn bei Reality Pump bzw. Topware Interactive noch jemand.



Gute Frage - steht so im Heft, dass die Aktivierung per Internet und Telefon möglich ist. Allerdings ist sowas heute ja kein Problem, das geht ja ohne dass ein Mensch da am Telefon sitzt.
Wenn man z.B. Windows aktiviert, hört man ja auch nur eine Computerstimme. Da braucht man auch mit niemandem labern, sondern muss einfach nur gewisse (Telefon-)Tasten drücken für die Aktion, die man möchte und bekommt dann irgendwann einen Code zur Aktivierung durchgesagt.
Wahrscheinlich ist es hier ähnlich.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2015)

die frage ist eher, warum musst man das überhaupt in anbetracht dessen das es bei der PCG VV nicht machen musste


----------



## Exar-K (6. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bist du auf der Suche nach einem bestimmten Spiel?


Hatte nur wegen Thief überlegt, für 6€ warte ich aber eher auf Steam und entlaste meine Altpapiertonne.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Indie Game The Movie Bundle für 7,39€

*gog.com:*
Sommerangebote: 4.Tag


----------



## golani79 (6. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Indie Game The Movie Bundle für 7,39€



Cooles Bundle wenn mans noch nicht hat - lohnt sich auf alle Fälle!


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. Juni 2015)

Die Battlefield 3 Premium Edition liegt aktuell für ~ 10 € in den (ditigalen) Regalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amazon.de: Klick
Saturn(.de): Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Night of the Rabbit für 3,99€ und Premium Edition für 4,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Sommerangebote 2015 - 6.Tag

*Green Man Gaming:*
Lego Titel reduziert

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle
*
Amazon:*
Assassin's Creed Unity für 24,95€ (PC Download Uplay)
Geheimakte Sam Peters für 4,32€ (PC Download)
I am Alive (Download) für 3,40€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2015)

Jede Menge reduzierte Adventures bei GamesRepublic:

https://gamesrepublic.com/promo/adventure-sale,97.html


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Juni 2015)

Good Old Games verschenkt im Zuge ihrer Sommeraktion den Echtzeit-Strategietitel *Battle Realms* 

GOG.com


----------



## McDrake (9. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jede Menge reduzierte Adventures bei GamesRepublic:
> 
> https://gamesrepublic.com/promo/adventure-sale,97.html



Kann GOG ab und zu toppen 
Sind ebenfalls einige Adventure (-Bundles) im Angebot
GOG.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juni 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Europa Universalis IV für 9,99€

Bis Donnerstag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Might & Magic Spiele reduziert
Darksiders Franchise Pack für 10,99€*

gog.com:*
Sommerangebote 2015 - letzter Tag
*
Humble (Store):*
Humble Indie Bundle All-Stars


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Humble (Store):*
> Humble Indie Bundle All-Stars



Schöne Sammlung von sehr guten Indie-Titeln, kann man wirklich jedem empfehlen


----------



## Wynn (9. Juni 2015)

Alone in the Dark 5 - Kein Region Lock - Steamkey 2,56€ 
Alone in the Dark na Nuuvem


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Alone in the Dark 5 - Kein Region Lock - Steamkey 2,56€
> Alone in the Dark na Nuuvem


Sollte man sich gönnen. Ist viel besser als sein (zum Teil zu unrecht schlechter) Ruf.


----------



## Wynn (9. Juni 2015)

> Alone in the Dark ist mehr als nur ein sehr gutes Action-Adventure - es bringt das Genre einen deutlichen Schritt nach vorne. Denn Eden Games hat Wort gehalten! Die Geschichte erzählt von dem Helden Edward Carnby, der die düstere Verwandlung des New Yorker Central Park zu einem Vorhof der Hölle miterlebt. Filmreif inszenieren die Entwickler ihre bluttriefende Handlung, arbeiten gekonnt mit rasanten Schnitten, wilden Kameraschwenks, Tiefenunschärfe und eindrucksvoller Lichtregie.



Alone in the Dark im Test - Die Rückkehr einer Legende?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Alone in the Dark im Test - Die Rückkehr einer Legende?


Genau dieser Test hatte mich seinerzeit überzeugt. Andere Tests waren viel destruktiver mit dem Spiel umgegangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juni 2015)

Wieder ein zeitlich begrenztes Super-Angebot von Saturn:

*The Evil Within* für 10,-€. Und wieder versandkostenfrei!

The Evil Within Horror günstig bei SATURN bestellen

Gilt nur bis morgen 9:00 Uhr.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (10. Juni 2015)

Aber "Online auf Lager" - ist das nicht ein Widerspruch?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juni 2015)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Aber "Online auf Lager" - ist das nicht ein Widerspruch?


Ich verstehe das so dass das zentrale Saturn-Lager (zuständig für Online-Bestellungen) genug auf Vorrat hat.


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2015)

Es gibt ein Zentrallager für den Online Versand 
Saturn Online hat anderes Preise als Saturn Märkte vor Ort da sie Saturn Märkte ihre Preise entsprechend der Kaufkraft des Bezirks anpassen
Online auf Lager heißt dieses Angebot gilt nur fürs Zentral Lager solang Vorrat ist

Wenn dein Saturn vor Ort es hat dann wird es aus den dortigen Lager genommen und umgepreist.

Übrigens wenn der Preis im Saturn Online Shop besser ist als im Saturn vor Ort dann könnt ihr den Artikel umpreisen lassen weil immer der Online Preis (ohne Aktion) zuerst kommt.


http://www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/all-stars-2-bundle/

paar nette Games für atm 2,12€ Preis steigt in 18 Stunden


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
TinyKeep für 2,50€

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
All Stars 2 Bundle


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2015)

Teso Tamriel Unlimited Edition  44€
The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited PC Games - Media Markt

Garantiert keine Sperrung des Keys weil Retail Boxed Version


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2015)

Daily Deals

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/37429/
X-Com Complete 5,99€

http://store.steampowered.com/app/294860/
Valkyria Chronicles™ 4,99€

Save 50% on Tales from the Borderlands on Steam
Tales of the Borderlands 11,49 €

http://store.steampowered.com/app/244160/
Homeworld Remastered 12,79€


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2015)

*Steam - Sommeraktion - 1.Tag:*

Tagesangebote:
Metro Franchise 50-75% reduziert
Wreckfest für 13,99€
Homeworld Remastered Collection für 12,79€
X-Com Franchise 50-83% reduziert
Sniper Elite Franchise 25-70% reduziert
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Revolution für 16,99€
Hotline Miami 2 für 10,04€
The Binding of Isaac Rebirth für 7,49€
X-Plane 10 Global: 64 Bit für 27,49€
Valkyria Chronicles für 4,99€
Farming Simulator 2015 für 20,09€
Darkest Dungeon für 14,99€
Don't Starve für 3,74€
Tales from the Borderlands für 11,49€
GTA Franchise 25-75% reduziert

Blitzangebote (alle 12 Stunden):
Viscera Cleanup Detail für 6,69€
Black Mesa für 16,99€
Pandora: First Contact für 9,23€
Carpe Fulgur Collection für 17,08€
Outlast für 3,99€
FEZ für 1,99€
Styx Master of Shadows für 11,99€
Oddworld: New'n' Tasty für 11,99€
Might & Magic Franchise für 40-75%
The Darkness 2 für 29,99€ (Kostet immer noch genauso viel wie vorher? Obs ein Anzeigefehler ist?)
F1 2014 für 12,49€
Mirrors Edge für 4,99€
Ziggurat für 4,49€
Papers, Please für 4,49€
Darksiders Franchise für 10,99€

Falls ich was vergessen hab, dann bitte melden^^*

Nuuvem:*
Dort gibts grad das neue Alone in the Dark Illumination ziemlich billig
*
Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Retroism


----------



## Sanador (11. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> The Darkness 2 für 29,99€ (Kostet immer noch genauso viel wie vorher? Obs ein Anzeigefehler ist?)


Die deutsche Version hat eine andere ID und wurde vermutlich einfach nur vergessen.
Aber um ehrlich zu sein wäre die geschnittene Version nicht einmal im Angebot das Geld wert, dafür ist sie zu sehr "verstümmelt".


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2015)

*Steam - Sommeraktion - 2.Tag:*
Tagesangebote:

Portal 2 für 4,99€
Wasteland 2 für 19,99€
The Forest für 10,04€
Depth für 9,19€
Wolfenstein Franchise (Old Blood 50 % - New Order 75% reduziert)
Nba2k15 für 12,49€
Democracy 3 für 5,74€
This War of Mine für 7,59€
Child of Light für 3,74€
Mount & Blade Warband für 3,99€
Hitman Franchise 80%
Starbound 9,37€
Lego Franchise von 25% bis 75%
The Witcher Franchise (Teil 1 für 1,19€, Teil 2 für 2,99€ und 3.Teil für 53,99€)
Grey Goo für 18,39€

Blitzangebote:
Command & Conquer Franchise 78%
PES 2015 für 14,99€
Octodad für 3,49€
HuniePop für 4,99€
Turbo Dismount für 2,49€
Risk of Rain 2,24€
Crypt of the Necrodancer für 7,49€
Rogue Legacy für 2,99€
Miscreated für 7,59€
Magicka für 2,49€
Victor Vran für 11,99€
Enslaved für 4,99€
Nidhogg für 1,39€
Legend of Grimrock 2 für 5,49€
Valiant Hearts für 3,74€

Folgende Angebote wurden durch das Monsterspiel freigeschaltet (gelten 24 Stunden):
Tesla Effect: A Tex Murphy Adventure für 4,99€
Monstrum für 8,24€
Ancient Space für 4,99€
Fractured Space für 4,99€
Creeper World 3 für 1,49€
Command: Modern Air / Naval Operations Woty für 36,99€
Outcast 1.1 für 3,34€
DeadCore für 2,49€
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition für 4,39€

*Humble Store:*
CiGames Wochenendaktion

*Indie Gala:*
Neu: Black Mirror Bundle für $3,99


----------



## Enisra (12. Juni 2015)

WTF
warum ist Lego Stars nicht reduziert, obwohl es alle anderen sind?


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> WTF
> warum ist Lego Stars nicht reduziert, obwohl es alle anderen sind?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Deutschland haste den Rabatt - vieleicht F5 drücken und ein und ausloggen bei Steam manchmal zickt die Anzeige


----------



## Enisra (12. Juni 2015)

hmmm, komisch, war eben nicht da, ich hab bei dem Lego Feld und direkt gesucht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2015)

Hmmm...*This War is Mine*... Soll ich?!... *grübel*


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (12. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmmm...*This War is Mine*... Soll ich?!... *grübel*



ja, so einfach.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmmm...*This War is Mine*... Soll ich?!... *grübel*



wenn du zugute Laune hast, sicherlich


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmmm...*This War is Mine*... Soll ich?!... *grübel*



Du solltest.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmmm...*This War is Mine*... Soll ich?!... *grübel*



Das Spiel ist wie Valiant Hearts und Spec Ops ein Anti Kriegs Spiel. Es wird ungeschönt auf die Greuel von Krieg und Militär hingewiesen die sonst bei anderen Spielen nur Rand Themen sind oder nicht erwähnt werden.

Du solltest es nur spielen wenn du emotional viel abkannst


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub, ihr habt recht. Die allgemein sehr positiven Kritiken und das Konzept an sich sind mir schon länger aufgefallen... Und für den Preis... Denke viel günstiger wird es kaum noch werden. 
Und *Spec Ops* fand ich große Klasse, *Valiant Hearts* steht demnächst auf meiner To-Do-Liste. Von daher... *MUSS* es wohl in meine Bibliothek rein. ^^

Edit:
Geshoppt!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Juni 2015)

Origin hat heute auch eine große Sommersause gestartet!

Live to Play-Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Origin hat heute auch eine große Sommersause gestartet!
> 
> Live to Play-Sale



Bei Uplay läuft auch die Sommersause 

Ubisoft Online Store

Alle starten jetzt wohl ihre Sommeraktionen


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juni 2015)

Tja Copy&Paste von Steam. Hat aber Vorteile.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Alle starten jetzt wohl ihre Sommeraktionen



Die sind doch alle wahnsinnig 



Spoiler



Fehlt nur noch Humble Bundle


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2015)

Die bei Humble Bundle hatten schon Sale


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Juni 2015)

Hatte der nicht eine verspätete Frühlingsthematik? 
Der Sommer ist noch lang


----------



## PcJuenger (13. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei Uplay läuft auch die Sommersause
> 
> Ubisoft Online Store
> 
> Alle starten jetzt wohl ihre Sommeraktionen



Die Preise da sind auch ein Witz. Far Cry 4 hätte ich mir letztens schon beim Expert um die Ecke für 30 € holen können ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Juni 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Die Preise da sind auch ein Witz. Far Cry 4 hätte ich mir letztens schon beim Expert um die Ecke für 30 € holen können ^^


Die Preise sind allerdings ein Witz! Sowas nennen die Aktion? Naja ...


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2015)

Ubisoft und EA sind bei der Preisentwicklung online echt schwerfällig. Nur selten lohnt sich bei denen ein Sale.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2015)

*Steam - Sommeraktion - 3.Tag:*
Tagesangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blitzangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monsterspielangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2015)

Ich nehme jetzt den Wolf samt Pelz, scheiss auf die Paar Cent über der 5. 

Und nebenbei empfehle ich jeden der auf Pixelart, Sci-Fi und außergewöhnliche Genre-Experimente steht *Gods will be watching*.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich nehme jetzt den Wolf samt Pelz, scheiss auf die Paar Cent über der 5.



Ein sehr gutes Spiel, allerdings auf Steam nur komplett in Englisch. Hab mir allerdings auch die deutschen Texte von schote geholt (gibts für alle Episoden) und damit durchgespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ein sehr gutes Spiel, allerdings auf Steam nur komplett in Englisch. Hab mir allerdings auch die deutschen Texte von schote geholt (gibts für alle Episoden) und damit durchgespielt.


Die Schote-HP ist für mich seit* The Walking Dead* Pflicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Schote-HP ist für mich seit* The Walking Dead* Pflicht.



Für mich auch. Ohne die würde ich einige Spiele erst gar nicht kaufen, weil sie sonst nur komplett auf Englisch wären.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für mich auch. Ohne die würde ich einige Spiele erst gar nicht kaufen, weil sie sonst nur komplett auf Englisch wären.



zumindest twd hat doch deutsche untertitel?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zumindest twd hat doch deutsche untertitel?


Nicht von Anfang an. Da war die Retail länger im Vorteil, bis Steam auch die verfügbaren Sprachen später aktualisiert hat.


----------



## Denis10 (13. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich so sehe dass das Kabel für Rocksmith 30 Euro kostet, da ist es dann doch sinnvoller im Fachgeschaft die Version mit Datenträger und Kabel zu holen.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juni 2015)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so sehe dass das Kabel für Rocksmith 30 Euro kostet, da ist es dann doch sinnvoller im Fachgeschaft die Version mit Datenträger und Kabel zu holen.



außer man hat schon Rocksmith 2013 und ein Kabel


----------



## PcJuenger (14. Juni 2015)

Lohnt sich Watchdogs für ~10€?


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Watchdogs für ~10€?



Uplay Keys gibts bei Key Shops um die 2€ bis 3€ 
Es fängt stark an im Stadion das Talentsystem und Openworld Hacking ist am Anfang noch stark inzensiert aber später lässt es sehr nacht.
Technisch ist es auch teilweise schlecht optimiert von der Leistung und ich hatte oft script bugs das eine mission nicht getriggert hat.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht von Anfang an.



ah ok. wusste ich nicht. 
hatte mir die erste staffel erst nach komplettierung (digital) besorgt und da waren wie gesagt (ziemlich miese) untertitel dabei.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Uplay Keys gibts bei Key Shops um die 2€ bis 3€
> Es fängt stark an im Stadion das Talentsystem und Openworld Hacking ist am Anfang noch stark inzensiert aber später lässt es sehr nacht.
> Technisch ist es auch teilweise schlecht optimiert von der Leistung und ich hatte oft script bugs das eine mission nicht getriggert hat.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen ... das Spiel lief damals schon perfekt auf meinem Computer und war sehr gut inszeniert. Von den Cutscenes kann es zu einem gewissen Teil sogar mit GTA mithalten.
Einziger Kritikpunkt: die Fahrzeuge lassen sich mit Gamepad *deutlich* besser steuern als man M+T. D.h. ich hab immer gewechselt.


----------



## PcJuenger (14. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Uplay Keys gibts bei Key Shops um die 2€ bis 3€
> Es fängt stark an im Stadion das Talentsystem und Openworld Hacking ist am Anfang noch stark inzensiert aber später lässt es sehr nacht.
> Technisch ist es auch teilweise schlecht optimiert von der Leistung und ich hatte oft script bugs das eine mission nicht getriggert hat.



Mir ging's dabei wirklich eher um das Spiel per se. Der Preis ist schon okay, nur weiß ich halt nicht, was ich von dem Spiel halten soll ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juni 2015)

*Steam - Sommeraktion - 4.Tag:*
Tagesangebote:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blitzangebote:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Monsterspielangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2015)

Amazon unterbietet das Steam-Angebot zu *Watch Dogs* und verlangt nur 9,95€ dafür.

http://www.amazon.de/Ubisoft-Watch-...&qid=1434352301&sr=8-1&keywords=Watch+dogs+pc


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iwHbH812WxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Für 1$ könnt ihr euch beim E3 Humble Bundle noch ein Standard Edition Key holen womit ihr als F2P Bevorzugten Status habt - mehr charakterslots und co 

https://www.humblebundle.com/twitche3


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2015)

CSD ein super Spiel!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juni 2015)

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Shockwave Bundle für 3,74€


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juni 2015)

*Steam - Sommeraktion - 6.Tag:*
Tagesangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blitzangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monsterspielangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2015)

*Steam - Sommeraktion 7.Tag*
Tagesangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blitzangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monsterspielangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Bundle Stars:*
Lego Batman 3 Complete Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2015)

*Steam - Sommeraktion - 8.Tag:*
Tagesangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blitzangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monsterspielangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: cats! Cats! CATS!


----------



## svd (18. Juni 2015)

Oh, bei den Blitzangeboten fehlt ja das Beste. "Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines" ist noch dabei. Für €4,79.
Abseits der Sales ist der Eintritt in's "Asylum" selten so günstig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der unoffiziellen Patch 9.3 behebt auch die obligatorische Fehlermeldung beim Spielstart.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2015)

Neue Blitzangebote und bei dem Spiel hier musste ich an Rabowke denken

Save 80% on Sakura Spirit on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2015)

*Steam - Sommeraktion - 9.Tag:*
Tagesangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blitzangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monsterspielangebote:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*gog.com:*
Dort laufen die Sommerangebote noch 38 Stunden lang*

McGame:
*Grand Game Special*

Green Man Gaming:
*2k Titel reduziert*

Indie Gala:
*Weekend Gateway Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2015)

*Steam - Sommeraktion - 10. und wohl letzter Tag:*

Neue Angebote gibt es jetzt nicht mehr, sondern wird der Großteil der bisherigen Sachen jetzt nochmal angeboten: 
Willkommen bei Steam! - Steam Monster Sommeraktion

*Humble Store:*
Batman Wochenende


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2015)

Amazon haut* Crysis 3* (Origin-Key) für 4,99€ raus.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=585231607&pf_rd_i=1333619031


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2015)

Ein Triple-Pack zur* GT*-Rennserie bei BundleStarz, nur 1,82€.

GT Triple Pack


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Guncraft für 2,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche - Moto Racer und Megarace Bundles

*Green Man Gaming:*
Dort bekommt man auf Batman Arkham Knight 40% Rabatt mit folgendem Voucher Code:
BETHEB-ATMANG-MG40PC

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2015)

CIV 5 Komplett 9,99€ Steam Code

Sid Meier's Civilization V - Complete [PC Code - Steam]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Konstantin1995 (23. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Humble Bundle!

Yeah! Auf dieses Bundle habe ich schon lange gewartet, da ich bisher noch keinen Teil gespielt habe. 
Zwei Fragen: 1. Ist bei dem Bundle alles dabei, was Borderlands zu bieten hat und 2. lohnt sich die 15$ Marke?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juni 2015)

Gibt es zwischen Teil 1 und 2 überhaupt nennenswerte Unterschiede (mal ab von der Story)? Sehen für mich beide nahezu identisch aus.


----------



## PcJuenger (23. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gibt es zwischen Teil 1 und 2 überhaupt nennenswerte Unterschiede (mal ab von der Story)? Sehen für mich beide nahezu identisch aus.



Borderlands 2 ist mMn schlicht und ergreifend besser gemacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juni 2015)

Zufällig bei Amazon entdeckt:

Die Special Edition von *Assassins Creed: Unity* für 17,63€ (Retail!!!).

Kurioserweise 10 Euro billiger als die normale Version.

http://www.amazon.de/Assassins-Cree...8304&sr=8-2&keywords=assassins+creed+unity+pc


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Juni 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Borderlands 2 ist mMn schlicht und ergreifend besser gemacht.


Jup. Schon die Locations sind abwechslungsreicher. Wir sollten mal wieder ne Runde machen 



Spoiler



...Aber Bremse und Nix drücken sich dauernd. Leider


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2015)

@Konstantin
Die Goty von Borderlands 2 gabs zuletzt für ca um 7,50€ im Summersale

@sauerlandboy
Unterschiedliche Klassen, neue Waffen, Neue Gegend sonst gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen den drei Teilen bis auf die Story


http://store.steampowered.com/app/24980/
Mass Effect 2 Digital Deluxe 4,99 €
Mass Effect 2 Digital Deluxe + Mass Effect 1 6,99 €
Mass Effect 1 1,99 €

http://store.steampowered.com/app/246110/
Massive Challice 9,99 €


----------



## Larkin (23. Juni 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



von BL1 fehlt ein dlc...und bei bl2 sind alle wichtigen dlc's dabei...ich glaube es gab noch 1 oder 2 holiday dlcs...die fallen von der qualität und länge her alle so krass ab, dass die meisten drauf verzichtet haben.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2015)

Der geilste DLC von BL1 fehlt. Claptrap New Robot Revolution. Trotzdem ist das Bundle für jemanden der noch keinen BL-Teil besitzt top. Und es fehlt Tales of Borderlands.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (24. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der geilste DLC von BL1 fehlt. Claptrap New Robot Revolution. Trotzdem ist das Bundle für jemanden der noch keinen BL-Teil besitzt top. Und es fehlt Tales of Borderlands.



Vielleicht kommt der ja nächsten Dienstag noch dazu. Ich habe jedenfalls jetzt schon zugeschlagen.


----------



## Larkin (24. Juni 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



F*** ich hab natürlich wieder nicht das kleingedruckte gelesen. mit deutscher ip gibt einem steam die low violence version. die keys die von hb rausgegeben werden sind wohl alle normale, aber bei steam aktivierung wird gecheckt woher man kommt. mir geht diese sch*** bpjs sowas von aufn senkel...the censorship is real!


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2015)

Vor allen weil Bl uncut ja auch sooo schlimm ist.  Da schießt man mit der Zensur bei Cell Shading Games echt über das Ziel hinaus.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2015)

Larkin schrieb:


> F*** ich hab natürlich wieder nicht das kleingedruckte gelesen. mit deutscher ip gibt einem steam die low violence version. die keys die von hb rausgegeben werden sind wohl alle normale, aber bei steam aktivierung wird gecheckt woher man kommt. mir geht diese sch*** bpjs sowas von aufn senkel...the censorship is real!



ich glaube, die ip wird eher schon beim kauf gecheckt.
aber sei es drum
hast du den bundle-key schon aktiviert?
falls nein, versuch mal, den humble support anzuschreiben.


----------



## PcJuenger (24. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jup. Schon die Locations sind abwechslungsreicher. Wir sollten mal wieder ne Runde machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnten wir durchaus tun ^^


----------



## Konstantin1995 (24. Juni 2015)

Larkin schrieb:


> F*** ich hab natürlich wieder nicht das kleingedruckte gelesen. mit deutscher ip gibt einem steam die low violence version. die keys die von hb rausgegeben werden sind wohl alle normale, aber bei steam aktivierung wird gecheckt woher man kommt. mir geht diese sch*** bpjs sowas von aufn senkel...the censorship is real!



Ach, Mist.  Die Keys habe ich auch schon aktiviert... Wobei ich zufälliger Weise vorher zunächst einen Screenshot von der ganzen Seite gemacht habe. Da stand definitiv noch kein Hinweis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larkin (24. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich glaube, die ip wird eher schon beim kauf gecheckt.
> aber sei es drum
> hast du den bundle-key schon aktiviert?
> falls nein, versuch mal, den humble support anzuschreiben.



jup, ist schon aktiviert...du hast wahrscheinlich auch recht, dass hb direkt die cut keys raus gibt. hatte wohl etwas auf reddit falsch gelesen oder interpretiert. 
sorry...ich werde immer etwas cranky, wenn ich bei so einem kauf bevormundet werde. als jemand der seine volljährigkeit jetzt schon seit einigen jahren besitzt, geht es mir einfach gehörig auf den geist mich noch mit solchen dingen rumschlagen zu müssen oder überhaupt drauf achten zu müssen. das fühlt sich so an, als ob ich im supermarkt jedes mal acht drauf geben müsste, ob das auch ja kein alkoholfreies bier ist, was ich da kaufe.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (24. Juni 2015)

Larkin schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _ich glaube, die ip wird eher schon beim kauf gecheckt._
> ...


Ja, der Key wird direkt beim Kauf gecheckt. Scheinbar funktioniert auch VPN oder dergleichen nicht, da Humble Bundle wohl über die Kreditkarten- bzw. Paypal-Informationen überprüft, aus welchem Land man stammt, Die einzige Möglichkeit an ein Bundle mit Uncut-Key zu kommen ist vermutlich, sich ein HumbleBundle-Gift aus dem Ausland machen zu lassen.


----------



## Larkin (24. Juni 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Ja, der Key wird direkt beim Kauf gecheckt. Scheinbar funktioniert auch VPN oder dergleichen nicht, da Humble Bundle wohl über die Kreditkarten- bzw. Paypal-Informationen überprüft, aus welchem Land man stammt, Die einzige Möglichkeit an ein Bundle mit Uncut-Key zu kommen ist vermutlich, sich ein HumbleBundle-Gift aus dem Ausland machen zu lassen.



Thanks for reaching out to Humble Bundle Support!
Unfortunately, the uncensored version of Borderlands is not available in your region. We distribute the same keys to people in all regions, but Steam will automatically redeem the low violence version in Germany. We do not have access to any keys that would make the uncensored version available in your region. This is not a decision made by developers or publisher, but rather the German government requires low violence M-rated games in Germany, making the original version unavailable.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2015)

Larkin schrieb:


> This is not a decision made by developers or publisher, but rather the German government requires low violence M-rated games in Germany, making the original version unavailable.



das ist natürlich völliger uninn.
aber ok, denen nehm ich sogar noch ab, dass sie es nicht besser wissen. 

also per vpn aktivieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Ticket to Ride für 1,99€

*gog.com:*
Trine-Reihe reduziert

*McGame*:
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:
Command & Conquer Ultimate Collection für 7,99€
Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare für 13,99€
Need for Speed Rivals 8,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Magicka Mega Bundle


----------



## Larkin (24. Juni 2015)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt der ja nächsten Dienstag noch dazu. Ich habe jedenfalls jetzt schon zugeschlagen.



dank den guten leuten von reddit hier der link zu den dlcs die am nächsten dienstag noch geadded werden:
https://steamdb.info/sub/71559/apps/

damit wären mit dem bta preis bl1 komplett am start und bei bl2 werden noch die sagen wir mal nich ganz soo tollen dlcs geadded. wenn man nun die 15$ geschichte kauft kriegt man also alles was es bei bl1 + bl2 zu kaufen gab + 75% kaufgutschein auf das bl pre-sequel im humble store. sind dann auch nur etwa 13€...

PS: es soll übrigens möglich sein, wenn man schon einen geringeren betrag gespendet hat diesen noch aufzustocken und so das nächst höhere packet zu kriegen...hab ich allerdings selbst noch nie probiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2015)

WinGameStore hat ebenfalls seinen Summer Sale gestartet, der von heute bis zum 5. Juli läuft.

http://www.wingamestore.com


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2015)

Und dort gibt es das Spiel Airport Madness 4 gratis (allerdings für den Mac).


----------



## Brakus (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe, ich kann hier schnell eine Zwischenfrage stellen und jmd. weiss zufällig darüber Bescheid:
Ich habe vor Ewigkeiten (08/2014) "The Witcher 3 (PC)" bei wowhd.de vorbestellt und bis heute nicht erhalten, eine Zwischenfrage vor 2 Wochen ergab nur, dass sie sich weiterhin bemühen, ein Exemplar zu beziehen. Gut, das kam immer mal wieder vor, aber derweil ist auf deren HP die "Games"-Sektion gar nicht mehr existent?!?! Verkaufen die nun offiziell gar keine PC-/Videospiele mehr und ich guck in die Röhre?
Das wär schade, hatten die doch auch immer wieder gute Angebote.....tjo, der "gute" Preis von 36,- ist da nun hinfällig und aktuell bekommt man das Spiel nirgends zu einem vergleichbaren Preis (in physischer Verpackung) .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2015)

Indiegala hat ein neues Bundle: *Dead Island 1 *und *Dead Island: Riptide* (plus zwei mehr oder weniger interessante DLCs) für $5,89

https://www.indiegala.com/deadisland

Ob man als deutscher Kunde Sorgen wegen der Aktivierung haben muss kann ich leider nicht ersehen. Zumindest hab ich keine Hinweise in dieser Richtung finden können.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2015)

Nettes Bundle. Aber in D bezweifle ich eine Aktivierungsmöglichkeit. Oder man kann die Keys kaufen und braucht bei Steam VPN zur Aktivierung. Eine Low Violence Version für D gibt es bei beiden Games jedenfalls nicht. Also entweder es wird an Deutsche nicht verkauft oder man braucht dann bei Steam nach dem Kauf VPN für die Aktivierung. Laufen tut es danach ohne.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nettes Bundle. Aber in D bezweifle ich eine Aktivierungsmöglichkeit. Oder man kann die Keys kaufen und braucht bei Steam VPN zur Aktivierung. Eine Low Violence Version für D gibt es bei beiden Games jedenfalls nicht. Also entweder es wird an Deutsche nicht verkauft oder man braucht dann bei Steam nach dem Kauf VPN für die Aktivierung. Laufen tut es danach ohne.


Ich hab damals *DI 1* über ein HumbleBundle bezogen, und *Riptide* bekam ich von Crysisheld als Gift. Ließ sich beides (zu meiner eigenen Überraschung) problemlos aktivieren...


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2015)

Also bei den Ladenversionen gab es damals keine Probleme. Die konnte man einfach importieren, installieren und aktivieren, ohne VPN nutzen zu müssen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2015)

Ich mußte bei meiner Retail damals VPN nehmen. War aber vielleicht wegen dem vorzeitigen Freischalten ? Wenns ohne geht umso besser.


----------



## BlackBetty466 (25. Juni 2015)

Meine Retail von Dead Island 1 aus Österreich konnte ich damals problemlos in Deutschland aktivieren. Da es hier nie erschienen ist, wurde es auch nie geprüft und somit ist es nicht indiziert. Dürfte also kein Problem geben.

Das einzige Problem an dem Spiel ist, dass es mir furchtbar schnell langweilig wurde, die sich ständig abnutzenden Waffen und die mitlevelnden Gegner, die auch noch fast sofort respawnen, haben verhindert, dass ich jemals über Kapitel 1 hinaus gekommen bin...


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dreamfall Chapters für 14,99€ und Special Edition für 17,49€

Wochenendangebote:
Tropico 5 für 11,24€ und Special Edition für 11,99€
Die Total War Spiele sind reduziert
(Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, können alle(!) Total War Spiele bis Sonntag um 22 Uhr kostenlos angetestet werden - Also nicht wundern, wenn so viele Total War Spiele in eurer Steambibliothek auftauchen *g*)

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Eye Candy 3


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2015)

*gog.com:*
20 Klassiker reduziert

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Friday Bundle


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2015)

deus ex 3 - directors cut für mindestens 1 dollar. 
http://gamechangercharity.donordrive.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=donorDrive.event&eventID=503
habs nicht ausprobiert, sollte aber auch von außerhalb der usa funktionieren. 

vielleicht mal drauf achten, ob kinguin und co. demnächst mit keys geflutet werden, die aus dieser aktion stammen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielleicht mal drauf achte, ob kinguin und co. demnächst mit keys geflutet werden, die aus dieser aktion stammen.



Könnte sein, aber immerhin ist es auf maximal 2 Kopien pro spendende Person beschränkt.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juni 2015)

Steam DD 3,99€
Save 80% on The Last Federation on Steam

Gameplanet 

Enslaved 4,99€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/enslaved-odyssey-to-the-west-premium-edition-steam-key--1167-1

Skyrim Legendary 12,49€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-legendary-edition-steam-key--1057-5


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2015)

*Indie Gala:*
Weekend Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2015)

Und auch gratis bei Indiegala.com:

 Bloop. Zu finden im Indiegalastore.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Gone Home für 2,39€

Das Spiel ist übrigens komplett auf Englisch. Falls jemand deutsche Texte dazu haben möchte, da gibt es hier eine Übersetzung.


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2015)

F.E.A.R Bundle

5€


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juni 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Hitman Reihe reduziert

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Dark Fall Trilogie im Angebot

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Flurry Bundle


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2015)

Hitman: Absolution ist das beste Spiel für Anfänger der Hitman Reihe weil es einen einstellbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad hat und die Missionen als Story zusammenhängen.

Hitman Bloodmoney wär dann das nächste Spiel für Einsteiger in der Hitman Reihe würd ich persönlich sagen.


----------



## Tuetenclown (30. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Hitman Bloodmoney wär dann das nächste Spiel für Einsteiger in der Hitman Reihe würd ich persönlich sagen.



und mit das beste!


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
There Came an Echo für 7,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Styx: Master of Shadows für 11,99€
Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition reduziert (wohl nicht aus Deutschland einsehbar/kaufbar)

*
Humble Store:*
Double Fine Aktion

*Bundle Stars:*
Truckload Bundle


----------



## PcJuenger (30. Juni 2015)

Kaufbar schon, aber nur wenn man's selbst sucht und dann nur die geschnitte ungepatchte deutsche Fassung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Mafia 2 für 5,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2015)

*McGame:*
Late Night Gaming bis 1 Uhr:

Witcher 3 für 29,99€
Darksiders Franchise Pack für 14,99€
Darksiders 2 First Edition für 7,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2015)

Die Heftvollversionen der Spielemagazine im Juli 2015:

*PC Games 07/2015:*
Hegemony Rome: The Rise of Caesar (Steam-Account benötigt)
Die Siedler 6: Aufstieg eines Königreichs

In der Ausgabe darauf dann als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Das Schwarze Auge: Demonicon


*

PC Games Hardware 08/2015:*
Risen 2

*Gamestar 07/2015 (XL Ausgabe):*
Das Schwarze Auge: Blackguards

*Computer Bild Spiele 08/2015 (Gold Edition):*
Thief (Steam-Account benötigt)
Codename Panzers: Cold War (Steam)
Crazy Belts
Saints Row - The Third (Ab 18 Downloadversion - Code kann von 23-6 Uhr abgerufen werden, muss danach auf Steam aktiviert werden)

Außerdem ist noch ein 15 Euro Rabattcode (PC; PS4; Xbox One) für F1 2015 bei McGame.com dabei. 

In der Ausgabe darauf als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



The Raven & Assassin's Creed Liberation HD


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2015)

Assassin's Creed Liberation HD

http://www.amazon.de/Assassins-Creed-Liberation-HD-Download/dp/B00GGN8AZ2/
3,39 €


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Oceanhorn: Monster of Uncharted Seas für 7,49€

Wochenendaktionen:
Anno 2070 für 7,49€ und die Complete Edition für 9,99€
Broforce (Early Access) für 9,32€

Humble (Store):
Neues Weekly Bundle: Leading Ladies 2


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juli 2015)

Mal das Gegenteil von Schnäppchen: *hust*. EA hat echt nen Schuß in der Platte:

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/fifa-16/pc-download/base-game/super-deluxe-edition


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal das Gegenteil von Schnäppchen: *hust*. EA hat echt nen Schuß in der Platte:
> 
> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/fifa-16/pc-download/base-game/super-deluxe-edition



Die drehen langsam ab! Selbst die normalen PC Versionen haben sie schon auf 60 Euro gebracht. Früher kosteten PC Spiele immer so zwischen 40 und 50 Euro.
Da brauchen sie sich nicht wundern, wenn die Leute dann nach Keyshops schauen. Bei FIFA 15 hab ich letztes Jahr auch dadurch nur 35 euro statt 60 bezahlt 
Vielleicht gibts da diesmal ja auch irgendwo ein nettes Angebot. So viel Geld jedenfalls für ein jährlich erscheinendes Sportspiel ist Wahnsinn.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal das Gegenteil von Schnäppchen: *hust*. EA hat echt nen Schuß in der Platte:
> 
> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/fifa-16/pc-download/base-game/super-deluxe-edition



ah das ist das ist also die neue "mach die beine breit du bist meine ***" Version von Fifa 16 ^^

Scheint ein Pay To Win Paket zu sein wenn man den Online Modus spielt muss man die Super Deluxe Version kaufen und weiter regelmässig geld ausgeben um mithalten zu können


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2015)

Assassin's Creed Unity - Special Edition - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Assassins Creed Unity Special Edition 13,52 €



Evil Within Basis Spiel 12,99€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/the-evil-within-steam-key--1094-1

Mordors Schatten Basis Spiel 14,99€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mittelerde-mordors-schatten-steam-key--2610-1

Witcher 3 34,99€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-gog-key--2672-1

Farcry 4 Basis Spiel 25,99€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/far-cry-4-uplay-key--2626-1

Borderlands Presequel Basis Spiel 19,99€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/borderlands-the-pre-sequel-steam-key--2618-1

Life is Strange 14,99€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/life-is-strange-complete-season-episodes-1-5-steam-key--2738-1


Fast & Furios Complete Bluray Collection 41,50 €
http://www.thalia.de/shop/home/rubrikartikel/ID42833506.html Gutschein *SONNE17 *nutzen

The Inner World 3,49€
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/de/en/pc/games/adventure/inner-world/

Gog Weekend Sale
http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_come_out_and_play_030715


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed Unity - Special Edition - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games
> 
> Assassins Creed Unity Special Edition 13,52 €
> [/url]


Krass! Und ich dachte es könnte nicht noch günstiger werden als ich es vor 5 Tagen für knapp über 16 Euro bestellt hab.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2015)

Der Preisverfall in so kurzer Zeit für ein AC-Spiel ist auch echt kraß. Ist wohl dem Bananenstatus zum Release nicht ganz ungeschuldet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Preisverfall in so kurzer Zeit für ein AC-Spiel ist auch echt kraß. Ist wohl dem Bananenstatus zum Release nicht ganz ungeschuldet.


Aber lustigerweise ist die Standard-Version teurer als die S.E.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2015)

Hä ?? Die Logik muß mir einer erst einmal erklären. Das ist mir echt zu hoch. Da haben die wohl bei der Umpreisung gepennt.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2015)

DD Dust Elysian Tale 2,79€

Save 80% on Dust: An Elysian Tail on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2015)

*Humble Store:
*DRM Freedom Sale

*Indie Gala:
*Indiependence Bundle


----------



## Batze (5. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die drehen langsam ab! Selbst die normalen PC Versionen haben sie schon auf 60 Euro gebracht. Früher kosteten PC Spiele immer so zwischen 40 und 50 Euro.
> Da brauchen sie sich nicht wundern, wenn die Leute dann nach Keyshops schauen. Bei FIFA 15 hab ich letztes Jahr auch dadurch nur 35 euro statt 60 bezahlt
> Vielleicht gibts da diesmal ja auch irgendwo ein nettes Angebot. So viel Geld jedenfalls für ein jährlich erscheinendes Sportspiel ist Wahnsinn.



Also da steht EA mit 60€ für die Grundversion eines AAA Spiels aber nicht alleine da. Auch bei Steam und Ubischrott bekommst du einen neuen AAA Titel so gut wie gar nicht mehr unter 59,99€.
Also bitte nicht immer mit dem Finger auf EA zeigen. Andere sind da auch nicht besser.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2015)

Save 75% on Ori and the Blind Forest on Steam

4,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Save 75% on Ori and the Blind Forest on Steam
> 
> 4,99€



Das ist echt kurios  Bei der Steam-Sommeraktion musste ich noch 11,99€ zahlen. 

Edit: Ich bin da aber nicht böse, bei dem Spiel hab ich das gerne bezahlt.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2015)

75%???
wow, das ging schnell. 
scheint wohl ziemlich gefloppt zu sein auf pc.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2015)

Murphys Law ^^ 

Oder Preisfehler


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> 75%???
> wow, das ging schnell.
> scheint wohl ziemlich gefloppt zu sein auf pc.



Keine Ahnung ob das alles so stimmt, was auf Steamspy steht. Aber da steht bei dem Spiel bei Owners: 318,017
Das wären dann also 300.000 verkaufte Exemplare bisher auf dem PC über Steam.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Shadowgate (2014) für 2,99€ und Special Edition für 5,74€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche

*Humble Store:
*DRM Freedom Sale - 4.Tag

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Co-Op Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das alles so stimmt, was auf Steamspy steht. Aber da steht bei dem Spiel bei Owners: 318,017
> Das wären dann also 300.000 verkaufte Exemplare bisher auf dem PC über Steam.


300.000 - klingt nicht wirklich nach Flop (bei einem Download-Titel).


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2015)

Laut den Entwicklern ist es ein Fehler von Steam

Leute die es gekauft haben dürfen es wie bei allen anderen preisfehlern behalten


###

Fehler wurde behoben 

Atm ganz grosser Shitstorm weil manche Darwin Award Leute einen Refund für das gekaufte Spiel vom Summersale angefordert haben damit sie es für den Glitchpreis kaufen können aber der Preis inzwischen wieder normal ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2015)

Bei Steam gibt es für die noch folgenden 24 Stunden *Shadowgate* für 2,99€

Save 80% on Shadowgate (2014) on Steam

Kennt jemand das Spiel? Hab davon noch nie gehört. Es wird hier als Point&Click-Adventure umschrieben, sieht von den Bildern aber eher wie ein Mix aus *Legend of Grimrock* und *Myst* aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei Steam gibt es für die noch folgenden 24 Stunden *Shadowgate* für 2,99€
> 
> Save 80% on Shadowgate (2014) on Steam
> 
> Kennt jemand das Spiel? Hab davon noch nie gehört. Es wird hier als Point&Click-Adventure umschrieben, sieht von den Bildern aber eher wie ein Mix aus *Legend of Grimrock* und *Myst* aus.



Ich hab das Spiel schon in meiner Steambibliothek, ich lad es kurz mal runter und schau mal rein


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2015)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowgate

Kickstarter finanzierter Remake eines 30 Jahre alten Point & Click das es auf Steam greenlightet wurde


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juli 2015)

Jap, kurz mal reingeschaut und es ist ein Adventure aus der Ego-Perspektive. Mittlerweile sogar mit deutschen Texten und Untertiteln


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
VoidExpanse für 11,24€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
LISA für 4,99€
The Legend of Korra für 3,74€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Dort gibts im VIP Bereich grad:
Sim City für 9,99€
Call of Duty Advanced Warfare für 22,99€
Witcher 3 für 32,99€
Dark Souls 2 Scholar of the First Sin für 24,99€
ArmA 3 für 26,99€
Project Cars für 36,99€

Ansonsten: Randal's Monday für 6,79€

VOUCHER CODE: GRAB20-PERCNT-OFFNOW

*Nuuvem:*
Winter Marathon
Falls jemand jetzt denkt: HäH? Winter?  Das ist in Brasilien 

*Humble (Store):*
Neues Bundle: Humble Game Making Bundle

Außerdem: DRM Freedom Sale - 5. Tag


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juli 2015)

Aktuell gratis bei Origin mal wieder was Neues: Zumas Revenge

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2015)

Gratis DLC für Skullsgirls

Skullgirls: Robo-Fortune on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Gratis DLC für Skullsgirls
> 
> Skullgirls: Robo-Fortune on Steam



Wer das Spiel hat, der sollte das dann immer schnell zu seinem Spiel hinzufügen.So weit ich weiß sind die immer nur zeitbegrenzt kostenlos und kosten dann nach xy Tage/Wochen etwas.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Amazing Spider-Man 2 für 7,49€

*Humble (Store):*
DRM Freedom Sale - 6.Tag

*Indie Gala:
*Disorder Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Abstract Bundle 2


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wer das Spiel hat, der sollte das dann immer schnell zu seinem Spiel hinzufügen.So weit ich weiß sind die immer nur zeitbegrenzt kostenlos und kosten dann nach xy Tage/Wochen etwas.



Wie alles was Gratis an DLC ist bei Steam kannste auch den DLC haben ohne das Spiel zu besitzen


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2015)

Alle ausserhalb von Deutschland haben noch ein Deal Angebot zu "Tot Auferstehung" bei Steam


----------



## golani79 (8. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Alle ausserhalb von Deutschland haben noch ein Deal Angebot zu "Tot Auferstehung" bei Steam



Bissl falsch die Übersetzung ..


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2015)

Um welches Spiel gehts? Ihr könnt es ruhig ausschreiben


----------



## golani79 (8. Juli 2015)

Dead Rising 3

btw Shadow_Man
Du bist schuld, dass ich mir Grimrock 2 geholt habe, obwohl ich noch genügend anderes Zeug zu spielen habe


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Dead Rising 3



Ich frage mich, ob es da auch irgendwie eine Chance gibt, dass man da aus Deutschland auch dran kommt.



> btw Shadow_Man
> Du bist schuld, dass ich mir Grimrock 2 geholt habe, obwohl ich noch genügend anderes Zeug zu spielen habe



Solange Du mir nicht die Rechnung schickst  Aber schön, wenn du den PC Markt stärkst 
Bei diesem Angebot lohnt es sich eh, weil man quasi 2 Versionen bekommt. Eine normale DRM freie zum Runterladen und eine Steamversion.


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2015)

Jo, muss ich nur noch Teil 1 spielen vorher  

ad Dead Rising 3 
Funktionierts in DE wenns gegiftet wird? Oder kann mans da auch nicht ohne Umstände verwenden?


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Ride für 19,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Elite Dangerous für 33,49€
Depth für 7,81€ (Kann ab sofort bis Sonntag gratis gespielt werden)

*McGame:*
Assassin's Creed Unity für 26,99€

*Nuuvem:*
Winter Marathon

*Humble (Store):
*Neues Wochenbundle:Bohemia Interactive 2
DRM Freedom Sale: 7.Tag


----------



## Exar-K (10. Juli 2015)

Kein Spiele-Schnäppchen aber für den ein oder anderen vielleicht interessant:
Free Microsoft eBooks
Microsoft verschenkt 250 eBooks (primär an Entwickler gerichtet).
Da sind zwar ein paar Werbebroschüren darunter, aber durchaus auch einige lohnenswerte Bücher.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juli 2015)

Aktuell gratis bei Indiegala im Shop: Steamkey für Racer 8.


https://www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2015)

Skyforge: Jetzt die Open Beta spielen? Wir vergeben Gründerpakete!


----------



## Sanador (10. Juli 2015)

Nun ist Summer-Sale auf greenmangaming.com!
Am ersten Tag gibt es alles, was das Zombieherz begehrt: Day 1 - Day of the Undead


P.S.: Man kann sich die in Deutschland beschlagnahmten Titel via VPN kaufen und dann ohne weitere Zusatzprogramme einfach bei Steam aktivieren, da alle diese Titel keine IP-Zensur besitzen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Red Solstice für 18,39€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendangebot: Square Enix-Spiele

*McGame:*
Daedalic Special

*Green Man Gaming:*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/day-1-day-of-the-undead/ -> Summer Sale Tag 1

*Humble Store:
*Total War Wochenende

*Bundle Stars:
*Ship Simulator Extremes Bundle


----------



## golani79 (10. Juli 2015)

Du hast bei GMG McGame verlinkt


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2015)

GMG Day 1 Undead Sale
Day 1 - Day of the Undead
GMGSUM-MERSAL-E20OFF 20% Rabatt Coupon


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Du hast bei GMG McGame verlinkt



Danke, wurde ausgebessert


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Juli 2015)

*Origin:*
20€ Rabatt auf eine Bestellung ab 50€ (gilt u.a. nicht für Vorbestellungen) mit dem Code: PLAY



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*UPlay Shop:*
Far Cry Franchise im Sale: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte
72H-Angebote: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2015)

SONY PlayStation 4 Konsole 500GB Schwarz inkl. DriveClub und LittleBigPlanet 3 günstig bei SATURN bestellen

349€

Save 80% on Rogue Legacy on Steam

2,99€


----------



## Sanador (11. Juli 2015)

Tag 2 bei GMG ( darunter *Doom 3* samt *Addon* für 3,00 Euro, welche man nicht im deutschen Steam-Store kaufen kann )
Day 2 - Bad Ass
Der passende 20%-Gutschein: ITADEA-LGMGSA-LESVVC


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2015)

Doom 3 kann man wohl nur mit VPN kaufen ? Wenn ich so in den Shop gehe kommt der Spruch nicht in ihrer Region erhältlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Doom 3 kann man wohl nur mit VPN kaufen ? Wenn ich so in den Shop gehe kommt der Spruch nicht in ihrer Region erhältlich.



Ja mit deutscher IP gehen manche Sachen nicht. Dead Rising 3 lässt sich so zum Beispiel auch nicht kaufen.

Bei Doom 3 steht da bei mir: Unfortunately this product is not yet available in your region.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2015)

Thx. Das ist ein richtiges Theater.....


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2015)

Dead Rising sind alle teile hier bei uns auf den Index
Doom da gibt es das problem mit den bonus lvl wo die "bösen verfassungsfeindlichen symbole" siehst


----------



## Sanador (11. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dead Rising sind alle teile hier bei uns auf den Index
> Doom da gibt es das problem mit den bonus lvl wo die "bösen verfassungsfeindlichen symbole" siehst


Mag vielleicht beim Addon richtig sein, doch Doom 3 hat in Deutschland damals "nur" keine Jugendfreigabe bekommen und sollte somit auch für uns ohne Probleme zu kaufen sein...


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Captain Forever Remix (Early Access) für 8,99€
Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com*
Tipps der Woche: Angriff vom Mars

*Green Man Gaming:*
Summer Sale: Tag 4

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle
Außerdem sind die Daedalic Spiele reduziert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2015)

*Assassins Creed Chronicles: China* gibt es bei Amazon für 5,95€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=585231607&pf_rd_i=1333619031

Daneben auch weitere reduzierte Teile der Reihe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2015)

Wingamesstore hat gerade einen großen "Indie Games Sale" am laufen, jeden Tag neue Angebote.

http://www.wingamestore.com


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Assassins Creed Chronicles: China* gibt es bei Amazon für 5,95€
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=585231607&pf_rd_i=1333619031
> 
> Daneben auch weitere reduzierte Teile der Reihe.



Stimmt ja. Chronicles China ist auch noch auf meiner To Do Liste.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2015)

*wolfenstein: the old blood* für 4 euro bei gmg. 
da kann man wirklich nicht meckern!


----------



## golani79 (14. Juli 2015)

Doch - weils die GAS Version ist


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Doch - weils die GAS Version ist



Das wär doch mal eine Werbeaktion  Schliessen sie bei uns einen 1 Jahres Vertrag ab über ihre Gasversorgung und erhalten sie Wolfenstein New Order & Old Blood für das System ihrer Wahl


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juli 2015)

Gas = Germany Austria Suisse.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2015)

Ich weiss 
Aber das bot sich halt an 


Evolve | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming
mit GMGSUM-MERSAL-E20OFF für 12 euro


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Doch - weils die GAS Version ist



nope, row. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (14. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nope, row.



Hehe .. gut so 
Finde das Original alleine schon wegen dem sprachlichen Aspekt besser.


----------



## svd (14. Juli 2015)

Hmm, ich krieg schon lediglich einen Link zur "*G*eschnitten, *A*ch *S*cheiße" Version. Schade.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Hmm, ich krieg schon lediglich einen Link zur "*G*eschnitten, *A*ch *S*cheiße" Version. Schade.



mussu mit vpn kaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2015)

Eine GAS Version bei einem Spiel, in dem Nazis vorkommen. Das ist schon ähhhhh makaber


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2015)

deswegen ist die Korrekte Bezeichnung auch DACH dafür


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Freedom Planet für 4,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Arcania & Gothic Bundle für 9,99€
Crusader Kings II für 9,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Summer Sale: Tag 5

*Humble Store:
*Spiele aus Japan reduziert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *
> Green Man Gaming:
> *Summer Sale: Tag 5


DAS soll ein Angebot sein?! 

Alan Wake: Collector's Edition | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2015)

Das sieht nach einem Fehler aus. Bei den Angeboten ist der alte Preis nämlich immer durchgestrichen und man sieht den neuen Preis. Das ist da nicht so.


----------



## Briareos (15. Juli 2015)

Ich muss jetzt mal eine kleine Frage in den Raum werfen bzgl. kaufen über VPN.

Funktioniert das auch, wenn ich lediglich das ZenMate-Plugin für FF verwende?


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2015)

Ghostbusters: The Video Game
1,99€

Alone In The Dark
2,37€


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal eine kleine Frage in den Raum werfen bzgl. kaufen über VPN.
> 
> Funktioniert das auch, wenn ich lediglich das ZenMate-Plugin für FF verwende?



ist das so was wie hola?
wenn dir das ding eine auslands-ip gibt, dann sollte der kauf damit problemlos klappen. 
nur die aktivierung bei steam geht damit logischerweise nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Phantom Breaker Battle Grounds für 2,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Summer Sale: Tag 6


----------



## Briareos (15. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist das so was wie hola?
> wenn dir das ding eine auslands-ip gibt, dann sollte der kauf damit problemlos klappen.
> nur die aktivierung bei steam geht damit logischerweise nicht.


Jup das ist wie Hola ... nur in besser. (^^)
Nein im Ernst: Hola nutz ich auch, aber nur wenn ich eine IP von einem bestimmten Land brauch. So habe ich damit das letzte F1-Rennen im Stream schauen können ... RTL bietet seine Übertragung im Netz seit dieser Saison ja nicht mehr an (warum auch immer) und so konnte ich mit Hola auf die Kollegen vom ORF ausweichen. Allerdings steht Hola auch im Verdacht nicht so ganz sauber mit den Routingdaten seiner Nutzer umzugehen ... und ZenMate kommt aus Deutschland, bietet allerdings derzeit nur eine verschleierte deutsche, us-amerikanische, britische oder rumänische (oO) IP an. Aber für's einkaufen reichts aus. 

Und danke für die Antwort.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (16. Juli 2015)

*Origin:*
Kostenlose Testversion von Dragon Age: Inquisition. Die Aktion endet am 21. Juli um 19:00 Uhr CEST
Die Testversion beinhaltet 6 Stunden von der Einzelspielerkampagne und unbegrenzten Zugriff auf den Multiplayermodus!
https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/194847/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2015)

Bis zu 95% Rabatt auf *Daedalic*-Spiele bei Indiegala.com.

https://www.indiegala.com/store/daedalic-games


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich nicht schon alle hätte...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht schon alle hätte...


Wärst du nicht so oft (gleichbedeutend mit *SEHR* oft ^^) im Kaufrausch...


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2015)

Jaja, immer off den Kleenen und dann immer off den Kopf. Da soll man dann noch wachsen. So wirds wieder nichts mit 2 m Größe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Wochenendaktionen:
Aliens Collection
The Crew für 14,99€
Ultra Street Fighter IV für 9,51€ - Kann bis Sonntag kostenlos angetestet werden

*gog.com:*
Lords of Xulima - Deluxe Edition für 8,29€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Summer Sale - Tag 7

*Indie Gala:*
Insunity Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Warriors Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juli 2015)

Ein neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Kickstarter Edition


----------



## ZockerCompanion (17. Juli 2015)

*UPlay Shop:*
Viele verschiedene DLC's im Angebot: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Suchergebnisse


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Out There für 6,69€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendangebote (u.a. Pillars of Eternity, Wasteland 2, Age of Wonders 3 usw.)

*McGame:
*Slayer & Survivor Special

*Green Man Gaming:
*Summer Sale- Tag 8*

Humble Store:
*Paradox Interactive Wochenende*

Indie Gala:
*Neues Friday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*The Art of War Bundle Reloaded für 2,67€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (18. Juli 2015)

*BundleStars:*
Atari Sale: Sale on Steam games!

*GetGamesGo:*
Microsoft Flight Simulator X für 4,99€: http://www.getgamesgo.com/product/flight-simulator-x-steam-edition
2K Weekend Sale: http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/2k-complete-weekend
Square Enix Sneaky Sale: http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/square-enix-sneaky-sale
Head Up RPG Sale: http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/head-up-rpg-sale

*IndieGala:*
Daedalic Sale: https://www.indiegala.com/store/daedalic-games


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2015)

Bei gog.com sind die Unreal und Unreal Tournament-Spiele reduziert


----------



## ZockerCompanion (18. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot: Reflex für 4,99€: Save 50% on Reflex on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Castle in the Darkness für 2,99€

*Green Man Gaming:
*Summer Sale - Tag 10


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juli 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Bloons TD 5 für 2,49€
Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: RPG Vielfalt

*Green Man Gaming:*
Summer Sale: Tag 11 (Out World)

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle

*Groupees:
*Be Mine 21*

Bundle Stars:
*Cryptic Bundle 2 für 2,20€


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Not a Hero für 6,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Homeworld Remastered Collection für 15,99€
Game of Thrones - A Telltale  Games Series für 13,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Summer 2015 Best Sellers
Summer Sale Encore

*Humble Store:*
Humble Jumbo Bundle 4
Daedalic Bundles
(Das Armageddon Bundle gibts allerdings grad bei Steam für 16 Euro)


----------



## Wynn (21. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsW9NEOfrr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Stanley Parabel kann Gaming Sickness auslösen wegen LSD ähnlichen Zuständen und drehenden Räumen und Räume die sich verzerren

###############


https://www.indiegala.com/store#banner_form_box

Hostile Waters umsonst

Kotor 2 HD Update 25% Rabatt 7,50€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/208580/



> > New features include:
> >
> >
> > • 37 achievements to be earned through gameplay
> > ...


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Juli 2015)

Civilization 5 Campaign Edition (Mac) *für umsonst*_:_ http://www.macrumors.com/giveaway/
*
Origin:*
Dragon Age: Inquisition für 39,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/74369/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
Dragon Age: Inquisition _Digital Deluxe Edition_ für 46,66€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/.../pc-download/base-game/digital-deluxe-edition

*GetGamesGo:*
Codemasters Week: http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/codemasters-week

*IndieGala:*
IndieGala Hump Day Bundle: https://www.indiegala.com/?source=indiegamebundles

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot: WWE 2K15 für 16,49€: Save 67% on WWE 2K15 on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juli 2015)

*Bundle Stars:
*Spellbound Bundle für 2,73€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2015)

Das Rollenspiel *Demonicon: The Dark Eye* gibt es bei Bundlestars stark reduziert, für nur 2,47€. Und der Preis gilt nur noch für die nächsten 38 Stunden.

Demonicon: The Dark Eye


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Rollenspiel *Demonicon: The Dark Eye* gibt es bei Bundlestars stark reduziert, für nur 2,47€. Und der Preis gilt nur noch für die nächsten 38 Stunden.
> 
> Demonicon: The Dark Eye



Wer die PC Games im Abo hat, der sollte das aber nicht kaufen. Das soll in der nächsten Ausgabe als Vollversion dabei sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Wochenendaktionen:
Tropico-Reihe reduziert
The Talos Principle für 13,59€
Quakecon-Wochenende

*gog.com:
*Metro 2033 Redux und Metro Last Light Redux reduziert

*Humble Store:
*Neues Weekly Bundle: Simulators 4
Quakecon Sale


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2015)

Aktuell bei Indiegala gratis: Das Spiel Hyper Fighters. In der Rubrik Shop im unteren drittel der Seite zu finden.

https://www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2015)

Aktuell gibt es bei Free Pc steam Games to Play Online - Dlh.net wieder mal Gratis-Steamkeys. Dieses mal für die East India Company Gold Edition. Auf der Seite registrieren und Key abfassen (Stückzahl ist begrenzt).


----------



## TrinityBlade (24. Juli 2015)

Bei *getgamesgo.com* gibt es gerade 75% auf die gesamte Assassin's-Creed-Reihe. Unter anderem:

Assassin's Creed Unity (Uplay-Key) 9,99€
Assassin's Creed Rogue (Uplay-Key) 7,49€


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2015)

Autsch. Unity jetzt schon zum Wühltischpreis ? Das ist echt böse.


----------



## McDrake (24. Juli 2015)

Nicht auf die gesammt Reihe, oder?
Das einzige AC, welches mich interessiert (Rogue) kostet als Deluxe noch immer 45, bz 38 $


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2015)

War das vlt. ein Fehler?
Unity wird bei mir jetzt wieder mit €29.99 angezeigt.

Na ja, egal - hab eh erst AC 1+2 durchgespielt und hab alle Teile bis zu Black Flag - also noch einiges zu tun.
Bis dahin gibts Unity auch günstiger


----------



## TrinityBlade (24. Juli 2015)

Scheint wirklich ein Fehler gewesen zu sein. Und ich Depp hab nicht zugeschlagen, weil ich mir noch überlegt habe, ob ich eins oder beide kaufen soll...


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2015)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Scheint wirklich ein Fehler gewesen zu sein. Und ich Depp hab nicht zugeschlagen, weil ich mir noch überlegt habe, ob ich eins oder beide kaufen soll...



Ging mir genauso - wollt noch ein bissl abwarten und überlegen ob ich mir Unity holen soll oder nicht


----------



## ZockerCompanion (24. Juli 2015)

*UPlay Shop:*
72H Deals: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bethesda Sale: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte
Aktion: _Für 100 UPlay Units bekommt ein 20% Gutschein, der auch für Vorbestellungen gilt:_ Ubisoft Online Store



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GreenManGaming:*
Neuer Gutschein: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GetGamesGo:*
Serious Sam Sale: Serious Sam Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## Exar-K (24. Juli 2015)

Bei Amazon kann man heute 10 aktuelle Filme in der HD-Fassung für jeweils 0,99€ gucken:
www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino/

Das sind endlich mal anständige Preise für VoD. 


PS: Das Angebot gilt nur heute, aber für die Filme hat man dann 30 Tage Zeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2015)

GreenManGaming hat alles an Disney-Spielen preislich runtergedrückt, darunter - weil es ja nun auch zu Disney gehört - diverse Klassiker von LucasArts.

Disney Titles


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Lego Marvel Super Heroes für 4,99€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendangebot: EA Katalog reduziert


----------



## Lukecheater (24. Juli 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Bei Amazon kann man heute 10 aktuelle Filme in der HD-Fassung für jeweils 0,99€ gucken:
> www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino/
> 
> Das sind endlich mal anständige Preise für VoD.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp  Ich hab direkt mal bei Baymax, Chappie und Mortdecai zugeschlagen.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2015)

https://groupees.com/vn2

#rabowbke


----------



## ZockerCompanion (25. Juli 2015)

*Humble Bundle:*
QuakeCon Sale: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/quakecon_weekend/
_Heute mit bis zu 66% auf id-Spiele:_ https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/id_day/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (25. Juli 2015)

*GreenManGaming:*
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt für 32,99:The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming
_Falls das Angebot mit dem Gutschein kombiniert werden kann, sind es keine 26€:_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nuveem:*
Huge Hits under 20 Bucks (umgerechnet unter 6€): Hitting or Hiding Weekend



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird zwar ausgeschildert das die Spiele für Mac sind, aber dank SteamPlay müsste man sie auch unter Windows (bzw. falls unterstützt Linux) zocken können.

*GetGamesGo:*
Assassin's Creed Weekend: Assassins Creed Weekend - Get Games - official online digital download retailer


----------



## Wynn (26. Juli 2015)

Zu Nuveem muss man sagen das bei deren neuen Seitenlayout keine Warnung mehr kommt wegen Region Lock Keys und viele Keys die kein Region Lock haben lassen sich nicht mehr kaufen obwohl man eine brasilianische adresse hinterlegt hat was damals auf der alten Website ohne probleme ging. Und die vpn und proxy websiten die viele leute zum kaufen nuttzen wurden auch geblockt

https://de.gamesplanet.com/promo/summer-sale

Gamesplanet hat letzten Tag vom Summersale Alle Angebote sind nocheinmal verfügbar - paar nette schnäppchen dabei

Bei Gamesplanet gibt es keine RU Keys, keine Steamgifts, lizensierter Händler das heisst kein Ärger mit Steam, Uplay, Origin


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Zu Nuveem muss man sagen das bei deren neuen Seitenlayout keine Warnung mehr kommt wegen Region Lock Keys und viele Keys die kein Region Lock haben lassen sich nicht mehr kaufen obwohl man eine brasilianische adresse hinterlegt hat was damals auf der alten Website ohne probleme ging. Und die vpn und proxy websiten die viele leute zum kaufen nuttzen wurden auch geblockt
> 
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/promo/summer-sale
> 
> ...




Wie funktioniert das dann bei Gamesplanet? Bekommt man den Key per Mail geschickt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Zu Nuveem muss man sagen das bei deren neuen Seitenlayout keine Warnung mehr kommt wegen Region Lock Keys und viele Keys die kein Region Lock haben lassen sich nicht mehr kaufen obwohl man eine brasilianische adresse hinterlegt hat was damals auf der alten Website ohne probleme ging. Und die vpn und proxy websiten die viele leute zum kaufen nuttzen wurden auch geblockt
> 
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/promo/summer-sale
> 
> ...


*Mortal Kombat X* gibt es dort für gerade mal 19,99€. Also wenn DAS kein Schnäppchen ist...


----------



## Wynn (26. Juli 2015)

du findest den key in deinem account unter "Meine Spiele"


----------



## ZockerCompanion (26. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Heute sind beim QuakeCon Sale die Fallout-Teile reduziert: quakecon201



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tagesangebot: Craft the World für 5,69€: Save 70% on Craft The World on Steam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juli 2015)

Montagsbundle

https://www.indiegala.com/monday


----------



## ZockerCompanion (27. Juli 2015)

*Groupees:*
The Summertime Fun Bundle: https://groupees.com/summer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*UPlay Shop:*
Neue 72H-Deals: http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubiemea/de_DE/DisplayDynamicProductListPage/productID.300638500/productID.299507200/productID.253521400/productID.232699200/productID.220093200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (27. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Neue Angebote der Woche: Steam Search
Tagesdeal: Rise of the Triad für 2,99€: Save 80% on Rise of the Triad on Steam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bundle Stars:*
RPG Heroes Bundle: RPG Heroes Bundle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2015)

*gog.com:
*Double Fine Spiele reduziert:
Grim Fandango Remastered für 6,99€
Broken Age: The Complete Adventure für 9,29€
Massive Chalice für 9,99€
+ Soundtrack dazu für 3,49€*

Indie Gala:
*Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juli 2015)

Im HumbleStore gibt es *Batman - Arkhams Origin* für 3,49€. Wohl das erste Mal dass die magische Sale-Grenze von 5 Mäusen unterschritten wurde.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/batmanarkhamorigins_storefront


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesdeal: Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna) für 5,10€: Save 66% on Never Alone (Kisima Ingitchuna) on Steam
Midweek Madness: 60% auf Watch_Dogs: Save 60% on Watch_Dogs™ on Steam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Midweek Madness: 40% auf Dungeon Defenders 2: Save 40% on Dungeon Defenders II on Steam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BundleStars:*
FPS Heroes Bundle: FPS Heroes Bundle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Zur Ankündigung vom 3. Teil, gibt es 80% auf Mafia 2: http://store.steampowered.com/app/50130/


----------



## Tuetenclown (29. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Im HumbleStore gibt es *Batman - Arkhams Origin* für 3,49€. Wohl das erste Mal dass die magische Sale-Grenze von 5 Mäusen unterschritten wurde.



Tatsächlich nicht, ich habs vor ein paar Monaten schon für den Preis ergattert. Leider muss ich sagen, dass ich im Nachhinein froh bin, dass ich nicht mehr ausgegeben hab. War nach AA und AC etwas enttäuscht...

-> Das Humble JUMBO Bundle ist mit 3 Spielen erweitert worden (Screencheat // Freedom Planet // Coin Crypt)

https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juli 2015)

Also Mafia II hat mir ziemlich viel Spass gemacht, wobei mich die Story nicht ganz so mitgerissen hat wie die vom ersten Teil.

Aber technisch und die Inzenierung waren ziemlich gut und ich hatte, wohl im Gegensatz zu manch anderem, wenig Probleme mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Larkin (29. Juli 2015)

Orborun Giveaway bei indiegala

Außerdem:

Epegenesis  ...allerdings mit FB likes verbunden, weswegen ich mir selbst keinen Key geholt habe...


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2015)

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance Xbox 360 Spiele - Media Markt
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance PS3 Spiele - Media Markt

Je 2 €

Bei Versand in Filiale deiner Nähe entfällt die FSK18 Versandgebühr


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Zombie Driver HD für 1,79€

Wochenendangebot(e):
Steam-OS Wochenende - leider sind manche aus Deutschland nicht kaufbar, wie Dying Light oder Football Manager 2015

*Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Games from Japan
Außerdem: Tower Defense Madness-Aktion

*Indie Gala:*
Hidden Mysteries Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Indie Heroes Bundle
Indie Heroes Aktion
Strategy Heroes Bundle


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2015)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/253030/ Gratis/ Kostenlos / Umsonst

https://groupees.com/mini2

Venetica Gold Edition und Tony Tough beide deutsch für 1,50$


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/253030/ Gratis/ Kostenlos / Umsonst



Nur für dieses Wochenende oder darf man es behalten?


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nur für dieses Wochenende oder darf man es behalten?



Zitat von Reddit



> Race the Sun developer here! It's true, the game's completely free for a day.Why are we doing it? We just launched the game on iOS, and earlier this week we released a $1.99 DLC. We'd like to raise the general profile of the game, grow our audience, and maybe sell a few cross-promoted iOS/DLC copies if people love what they're playing.
> It's pretty much as simple as that! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2015)

Nette Sache 

Gibt's das Gefällt mir-Knöpfli nicht mehr oder seh ich das unter win 10 nicht mehr? :>


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2015)

ich sehe es unter win 7 atm auch nicht mehr - aber vorhin war auch forum pcgames offline vieleicht gabs da ein sicherheits updates und die plugins wie gefällt mir button werden nicht mehr unterstützt oder müssen erst aktiviert werden wieder


----------



## McDrake (30. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich sehe es unter win 7 atm auch nicht mehr - aber vorhin war auch forum pcgames offline vieleicht gabs da ein sicherheits updates und die plugins wie gefällt mir button werden nicht mehr unterstützt oder müssen erst aktiviert werden wieder


Mit 8.1 gibts die auch nicht mehr.
Aber was solls.
wir haben uns doch alle lieb und einen "gefällt mir NICHT"-Knopf fände ich eh viel besser


----------



## ZockerCompanion (31. Juli 2015)

*UPlay Shop:*
72H-Deals: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte
Witcher Sale: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte

*GetGamesGo:*
Call of Duty (Mac) Sale: Call of Duty Mac Sale - Get Games - official online digital download retailer
Nordic RPG Weekend: Nordic RPG Weekend - Get Games - official online digital download retailer

*GreenManGaming:*
Cliffhanger Prdouctions Sale: Cliffhanger Productions Games


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Juli 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Assetto Corsa für 22,49€ und mit Dream Pack 1 für 24,99€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendaktion: Strategiespiele

*McGame:
*Wochenendaktion: Strategie Special

*Humble Store:
*Square Enix Wochenende*

Indie Gala:
*Weekend Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Mortal Kombat X Bundle für 17,59€
Tolles Bundle!

Adventure Heroes Bundle

Im Store gibts da auch noch ein paar tolle SPiele reduziert:
Z.B. Contrast für 3,72€ oder Memoria für 5,94€


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Thief (2014) für 7,49€, die Master Edition für 8,24 und die Thief Collection (alle Teile) für 11,24€


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2015)

Auf Steam gibt es Spec Ops: The Line für 3,99€


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2015)

Wer Spec Ops The Line noch nicht hat: Bei dem Preis gibts keine Ausrede mehr. Ein absolut empfehlenswerter Shooter.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer Spec Ops The Line noch nicht hat: Bei dem Preis gibts keine Ausrede mehr. Ein absolut empfehlenswerter Shooter.



Hab die Demo gespielt und muss sagen: So sehr ich es für die Story spielen will: Das Gameplay hat mich immer abgeschreckt. 
Auch wenn es laut Entwickler "bewusst langweilig" ist.

Bewusst oder nicht, ich will mich nicht durch langweilige Shooter Passagen quälen, nach dem nächsten Story Happen lechzend.


----------



## Wynn (3. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer Spec Ops The Line noch nicht hat: Ein absolut empfehlenswerter antikriegs moral Shooter der dir die grauen des krieges ins gesicht schlägt - kein fun oder hurra wir retten die welt shooter



Mal in Rot ergänzt nicht das die leute wie ich damals aus falschen gründen den shooter kaufen


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2015)

Jepp. Perfekt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. August 2015)

Noch knapp 24 Stunden lang ist *Fahrenheit (Remastered)* für $2,49 bei WinGameStore zu haben.

Fahrenheit: Indigo Prophecy Remastered | wingamestore.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Masterplan 11,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:
*Rundenbasierte Spiele reduziert

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle*

Bundle Stars:
*Vigilante Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. August 2015)

Im HumbleBundle Store gibt es *The Crew - Limited Edition* für 14,99€.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/thecrew_storefront

Bin schwer am Überlegen ob ich es mir zulegen soll, interessiert mich schon sehr. Lese am besten nochmal ein Paar Tests durch, vielleicht fällt dann die Entscheidung leichert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Leviathan: Warships für 3,39€ 

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr(Midweek Madness):
Savage Lands (Early Access) für 7,99€
Reign of Kings (Early Access) für 9,99€

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Bandai Namco Bundle
Außerdem: Planes, trains and automobiles Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Crawl (Early Access) für 7,99€

*Indie Gala:
*Trapped Souls Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Banzai Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
3D Realms Anthology für 22,19€ (Spiele auch einzeln kaufbar)

Wochenendangebot:
Invisible, Inc. für 11,99€

*gog.com:*
Gamescom Special

*Bundle Stars:*
Crazy Machines Bundle Reloaded für 2,75€


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. August 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> 3D Realms Anthology für 22,19€ (Spiele auch einzeln kaufbar)
> 
> ...



Invisible inc kann man nur empfehlen. Großartiges Spiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2015)

Auch noch auf Steam reduziert: Die Naruto Shippuden Spiele


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dyscourse für 7,49€

*Green Man Gaming:
*Hot Deals

*Humble Store:
*Anime Weekend Sale

*Indie Gala:
*Neues Friday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Firepower Bundle


----------



## Wynn (8. August 2015)

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/promotions/gamescomflyfree2015

Code ist GAMESCOM2015


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Darkness II für 5,99€
Achtung: Es handelt sich hierbei um die geschnittene Version.

*Green Man Gaming:*
Team 17 Titel reduziert


----------



## ZockerCompanion (9. August 2015)

*UPlay Shop:*
Bis zu 75% auf Might & Magic Titel (Bei Kauf eines Spiels, erhält man einen Beta Code für Might & Magic: Heroes 7): Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte
Bis zu 75% auf Rennspiele: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte 
72H-Deals: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte
*
Origin:*
Biz zu 50% Rabatt auf Spiele: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/deals/sale/adventuresale


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. August 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Magicite für 3,39€


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Choice of Robots für 2,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche: Adventure Soft

*Indie Gala:
*Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Wynn (11. August 2015)

Japan Indie Sale
Doujin Sale


----------



## Wynn (11. August 2015)

Left 4 Dead 2 Geschnitten für 4,99€ und der Japan Sale ein Posting höher sind der Dienstag Sale

Save 75% on LEGO® The Hobbit™ on Steam

Ist der Daily Deal für 4,99€ aber da Warner Bros die Lizenz entzogen wurde wegen der Pläne für ein Herr der ringe Kasino in Las Vegas wird es nie das dritte Kapitel wie damals versprochen geben


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. August 2015)

*Green Man Gaming:
*Dead Island Titel reduziert*

Humble Store:*
Farm Overload

*Bundlestars:*
Crusader Kings II Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. August 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Forward to the Sky für 5,59€

*gog.com:
*Dort gibt es jetzt Anno1503 und Anno1701

*Indie Gala:
*Hump Day Bundle

*Groupees:
*The Mini Bundle 2
The Mini Bundle 3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2015)

Den Goat-Simulator kann man bei Amazon kostenlos abstauben.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...8&ref_=lp_5412184031_1_2&s=mobile-apps&sr=1-2

Ach ja... Ach ja, was ich vergessen hab zu erwähnen: Android-Version.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (13. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den Goat-Simulator kann man bei *ebay* kostenlos abstauben.
> 
> *http://www.amazon.de*/gp/product/B00N...le-apps&sr=1-2



Ebay?  



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach ja... Ach ja, was ich vergessen hab zu erwähnen: Android-Version.



Danke, aber nein danke.


----------



## Wynn (13. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den Goat-Simulator kann man bei ebay kostenlos abstauben.



Geh mal in den Schatten  du verwechselt schon bei der Hitze Ebay mit amazon 

Xbox One mit Witcher 3 für 333€
MICROSOFT Xbox One Konsole 500GB inkl. The Witcher 3 - Wild Hunt günstig bei SATURN bestellen

Goat Simulator für Ios
Goat Simulator - IGN's Free Game of the Month

Diverse Android Spiele und Apps umsonst
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=lp_54121...5412184031&ie=UTF8&qid=1439419950&lo=none&tag


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2015)

Upps! Das kommt davon wenn man zwischen zwei Browser-Fenstern wechselt und dann die Seiten VERwechselt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Microsoft Flight Simulator X: Steam Edition für 4,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Kalypso Jubiläumsaktion
Civilization: Beyond Earth für 19,99€ (Kann kostenlos bis Sonntagabend angespielt werden)
Devolver Digital Aktion

Humble (Store):
Neues Weekly Bundle: The Return of Space Boy

*Bundle Stars:
*Multiplayer Mega Bundle

*Amazon:*
Assassin's Creed Unity Special Edition für 14,58€ (verpackte Version)
Assassin's Creed Rogue für 20,40€ (PC Code - Uplay)


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. August 2015)

*Steam
*Tagesangebot:
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Anthology für 23,79€ (Spiele auch einzeln kaufbar)

*gog.com:*
Wochenendangebot: Ubisoft Klassiker

*Green Man Gaming:
*Telltale Spiele reduziert
Tommo Titel
Chucklefish Titel*

Humble Store:
*SNK Wochenende

*Indie Gala:
*Down Under Bundle
Im Store sind auch einige Titel reduziert


----------



## Batze (15. August 2015)

*Civ Weekend bei Steam:*
Wochenend Angebot:

Civilization V für 7,49€
Und die volle Civ V Dröhnung (complett Edition) für 9,99€

Civilization III (Complett) für 1,24€

Civilization IV für 4,99€ Complett Edition für 6,24€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2015)

"Back to school"-Sale bei WinGameStore:

WinGameStore: PC Games and More


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons für 3,74€
Ein echt schönes Spiel übrigens.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Beyond Gravity für 0,67€


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dungeon Siege 3 für 3,74€ und die Collection für 4,99€
Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche, u.a. Transistor

*Indie Gala:
*Neues every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Stay Alive Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Meridian4-Spiele reduziert

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Alle Risen-Spiele reduziert
Darkest Dungeon (Early Access) für 13,39€

*Humble (Store):
*Humble PC & Android Bundle 13


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Gnomoria (Early Access) für 2,37€

*Green Man Gaming:*
The Witcher 3 für 32,99€

*Indie Gala:
*Chills & Thrills Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Killer Bundle 4


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. August 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Capy Games Bundle

Wochenendaktionen:
Zombie Army Trilogy für 14,27€
Payday 2 für 4,99 und Goty für 11,49 (Kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos gespielt werden)

*gog.com:
*Neuerscheinung: Forgotten Realms: The Archives
Viele alte Klassiker gibt es jetzt neu bei gog.com (insgesamt 13 spiele)
Außerdem:  Weekend Promo: 10 Hasbro D&D Classics*

Humble Store:
*Neues Weekly Bundle: Might & Magic


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. August 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Kerbal Space Program für 26,79€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Indie Summer Sale

*Indie Gala:*
Kingdoms Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Gauntlet Party Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sword of the Stars: The Pit Gold Edition für 3,49€
Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche

*Green Man Gaming:
*Indie Summer Sale: Tag 4

*Indie Gala:
*Neues every Monday Bundle

*Groupees:*
Steampunk 4
Manga Gamer #VN3

*Bundle Stars:
*Cryptic Bundle 3


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Groupees:*
> Manga Gamer #VN3



#Rabowke 

AC Liberation
Assassin's Creed: Liberation HD [PC Download]: Amazon.de: Games 3,39€
AC Enzio Bundle
Assassin's Creed - Ezio Trilogie [Download]: Amazon.de: Games 11,90 €


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2015)

*** please ... was interessiert mich Anime / Manga / Hentai? 

Brüste sind willkommen, aber bitte nicht gezeichnet.


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Brüste sind willkommen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DEALZO-N25OFF-STAGMG
25% Rabatt auch auf Vorkäufe
PC Games Download - Green Man Gaming

Sid Meiers Pirates & Agents für je einen Dollar
Deals - Retroism


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Shelter 2 für 10,04€ und die The Heart Edition (Teil 1 + 2) für 11,99€ und Complete Edition (mit Soundtrack usw.) für 16,79€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness)
Pillars of Eternity für 28.13€
DG2: Defense Grid 2 für 3,74€ und Special Edition für 4,99€

*gog.com:*
Pillars of Eternity für 28,09€

*Green Man Gaming:
*Indie Summer Sale: Tag 5
40% Rabatt auf Mad Max (kostet dann 30 Euro) mit: MADMAX-SAVE40-MADMAX
Shelter-Spiele reduziert

*Bundle Stars:*
Axis Geovox Bundle


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. August 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Shelter 2 für 10,04€ und die The Heart Edition (Teil 1 + 2) für 11,99€ und Complete Edition (mit Soundtrack usw.) für 16,79€
> 
> ...



Mad Max ist verlockend, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das was wird....
Im Zweifel nichts vorbestellen, auch wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Larkin (26. August 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness)
> Pillars of Eternity für 28.13€
> DG2: Defense Grid 2 für 3,74€ und Special Edition für 4,99€



hmmm....soweit ich gesehen habe beinhaltet die special edition nur ein artbook. verraffe ich das oder wars das? lohnt sich das ding oder lieber normale version kaufen?


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2015)

Larkin schrieb:


> hmmm....soweit ich gesehen habe beinhaltet die special edition nur ein artbook. verraffe ich das oder wars das? lohnt sich das ding oder lieber normale version kaufen?



Auszug aus der Beschreibung


> Special Edition purchasers will receive the digital book, *The Art of  Defense Grid 2*, plus the ebook, *The Making of Defense Grid 2: The  Complete Story Behind the Game* by Russ Pitts, *and "A Matter of  Endurance" audiobook* written by Hugo award-winning author Mary Robinette  Kowal and performed by the English cast.


----------



## Larkin (26. August 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Auszug aus der Beschreibung



jo danke, hatte ich nach etwas suchen auch gefunden. da ich nicht so der fan von diesen artbooks bin, hab ich mich für die normale version entschieden. um ehrlich zu sein verstehe ich auch nicht, was dieses audiobook mit dem spiel zu tun hat...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (26. August 2015)

In meinem lokalen Marktkauf, mit separater Technikabteilung, gibt es zur Zeit einige EA Klassiker für 5 €. Unter anderem Crysis 2  und Half Life 2 inkl. Portal. 

Das Produkt muss nur kurz mit dem Key freigeschaltet werden, Der EA Download Manger ist keine Pflicht aber hilfreich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
FaceRig für  8,99€

*gog.com:
*Bethesda ist jetzt bei gog.com!

*Indie Gala:
*Shadow of Mordor Deal
Und bitte nur Erwachsene gucken: The Sexy Girls Bundle
(Falls sowas hier nicht erwünscht ist, einfach bescheid sagen, dann post ich sowas nicht mehr)*

Bundle Stars:*
Shadow of Mordor Bundle
Mortal Kombat X Bundle
Blaze-Epic Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Starbound (Early Access) für 11,89€

Wochenendaktionen:
Company of Heroes 1 & 2 reduziert und beide können bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden
Daedalic Entertainment Wochenende
Mount & Blade: Warband für 6,79€ und Full für 19,99€ (kann ebenfalls kostenlos bis Sonntag gespielt werden)

Außerdem kostenlos bis Sonntag spielbar: ARK: Survival Evolved

*Humble Store:
*Neues Weekly Bundle: Rising Star Games


----------



## Sanador (27. August 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und bitte nur Erwachsene gucken: The Sexy Girls Bundle
> (Falls sowas hier nicht erwünscht ist, einfach bescheid sagen, dann post ich sowas nicht mehr)


Falls euch das nicht reicht, so gibt es bei Groupees noch weiterer "Lese"-Stoff.
https://groupees.com/vn3


Dieser Hentai-Kram ist für den jetzigen Augenblick eine kuriose Randnotiz. Doch falls sich diese Bundles häufen, so wäre es mir nur recht, diese hier nicht mehr zu posten.


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2015)

Es soll aber Anime-Fans geben die diese Games interessieren.


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Dieser Hentai-Kram ist für den jetzigen Augenblick eine kuriose Randnotiz. Doch falls sich diese Bundles häufen, so wäre es mir nur recht, diese hier nicht mehr zu posten.



und warum? [emoji54]


----------



## Exar-K (28. August 2015)

Heute ist wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon, von daher zitiere ich mich einfach mal selbst:



Exar-K schrieb:


> Bei Amazon kann man heute 10 aktuelle Filme in der HD-Fassung für jeweils 0,99€ gucken:
> www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino/
> 
> Das sind endlich mal anständige Preise für VoD.
> ...


----------



## Sanador (28. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und warum? [emoji54]


Weil es Visual-Novel-Bundles sind und für manche auch anstößig sein könnte.
Aber macht doch, was ihr wollt!
Shadow_Man wollte nur Feedback von uns haben, ob sowas hier im Forum erwünscht sei. Sorry, dass ich genau das tat...


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2015)

Es muß sich ja keiner anschauen. Aber vielleicht wäre hier im Forum auch eine FSK/USK18-Ecke überlegenswert.


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Weil es Visual-Novel-Bundles sind und für manche auch anstößig sein könnte.
> Aber macht doch, was ihr wollt!
> Shadow_Man wollte nur Feedback von uns haben, ob sowas hier im Forum erwünscht sei. Sorry, dass ich genau das tat...



sorry, dass ich nachgefragt habe, warum du so denkst. 
wir unterhalten uns hier regelmäßig über die derbsten und blutigsten schiessereien und dann soll ein bisschen nackte haut ein no-go sein?
kapier ich nicht.


----------



## Exar-K (28. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wir unterhalten uns hier regelmäßig


Also exakt _hier _bitte nach wie vor nur so wenig wie möglich.
Diskussionen in andere Themen auslagern und den Thread übersichtlich halten.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. August 2015)

*UPlay Shop:*
Tom Clancy Sale: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte

*Origin:*
Battlefield Hardline für 39,99€  https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/battlefield-hardline/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
Battlefield Hardline _Digital_ _Deluxe Edition_ für 46,66€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/.../pc-download/base-game/digital-deluxe-edition
Battlefield Hardline _Ultimate Edition_ für 95,98€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/battlefield-hardline/pc-download/base-game/ultimate-edition
Battlefield Bundle (Battlefield 4 + Battlefield Hardline) für 46,66€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/battlefield-bundle/pc-download/bundle/standard-edition
Battlefield 4 _Premium Edition_ für  33,32€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/base-game/premium-edition


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2015)

Was dieses Sexy Girls Bundle betrifft. Mir gings eben auch darum, ob das ganze Netiquettenkonform ist, weil das Spiele sind in denen sexuelle Handlungen ausgeführt werden. Nicht, dass ich nachher eine Verwarnung bekomme, daher hab ich lieber mal nachgefragt


----------



## Wynn (28. August 2015)

Spende Minium 1 Dollar an die Krebsforschung und erhalte Hitman Absolution dafür

http://gamechangercharity.donordrive.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=donorDrive.event&eventID=509


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. August 2015)

*Square Enix Store:*
Life Is Strange _Season Pass_ (Episoden 1-5) für 15,99€: https://store.eu.square-enix.com/em...nload/Life-Is-Strange-Complete-Season-1-5.php


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2015)

Wer schnell ist kann bis zum 31. August* Stealth Inc.2: A Game of Clones *kostenlos im HumbleBundle-Store ergattern.
DRM-frei, mit Steam-Key und dazu noch in der Humble Deluxe Edition (Soundtrack, Wallpapers).

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/stealthinc2_agameofclones_freegame


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. August 2015)

*Humble Bundle:*
Build Your Own _Codemasters_ Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/bundle/codemasters/
Build Your Own _Telltale Games_ Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/bundle/telltalegames/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Humble Bundle:*
> Build Your Own Codemasters Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/bundle/codemasters/
> Build Your Own Telltale Games Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/bundle/telltalegames/


Ach, nicht zu vergessen:
Bei HumbleBundle ist jetzt "End of Summer"-Sale. Die kommenden Tage sind auch dicke Angebote zu erwarten. [emoji6]


----------



## Lukecheater (28. August 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Heute ist wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon, von daher zitiere ich mich einfach mal selbst:




Richtig geil. Ich hoffe das wird jetzt bald wöchentlich passieren. Gefällt zwar meinem Geldbeutel nicht, aber allemal günstiger als für jeden Film ins Kino zu gehen (was ich sowieso nicht mache).


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Hand of Fate für 11,49€

*gog.com:
*Über 30 Spieleklassiker reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
Skullgirls Titel reduziert
The Great Indoors
Deep Silver Flash Deals

*Indie Gala:
*Friday Special Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Lego Lord of the Rings Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2015)

Bei Steam sind die *Deponia*-Spiel stark reduziert.

Teil 1 - 0,99€
Teil 2 und 3 - je 2,99€

http://store.steampowered.com/search/?specials=1&os=linux


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei Steam sind die *Deponia*-Spiel stark reduziert.
> 
> Teil 1 - 0,99€
> Teil 2 und 3 - je 2,99€
> ...



Oder falls man das Bonusmaterial noch dazu haben möchte, dann die Deponia: The Complete Journey-Version für 5,99€


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2015)

Weiss einer ob die Keys die beim Telltale Build your own Bundle zusammen hängen oder getrennt sind ?

Man bekommt ja einen Steam Key und einen Telltale Key kann ich den Telltale Key jemand geben und der kann es bei Telltale aktivieren und ich behalte meinen Steam Key ?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. August 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Weiss einer ob die Keys die beim Telltale Build your own Bundle zusammen hängen oder getrennt sind ?
> 
> Man bekommt ja einen Steam Key und einen Telltale Key kann ich den Telltale Key jemand geben und der kann es bei Telltale aktivieren und ich behalte meinen Steam Key ?



Ja man bekommt für jedes Spiel einen Steam-Key und einen seperaten Schlüssel um die Spiele von Telltale (DRM-frei?) direkt runterzuladen.


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2015)

ATTENTION: Steam keys for Tales from the Borderlands and Game of Thrones are back in stock!


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sid Meier's Pirates für 1,99€

*Indie Gala:
*Weekend Bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (31. August 2015)

*UPlay Shop:*
Großer Schulanfang Sale: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte
(Bei Kauf eines Produktes erhält man garantierten Beta-Zugang zu Rainbow Six: Siege und The Division)
*
Steam: *
Tagesdeal: Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition für 4,99€: Save 75% on Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition on Steam
Neue Angebote der Woche: Steam Search


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. August 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition für 4,99€
Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: Zombie-Spiele

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *UPlay Shop:*
> Großer Schulanfang Sale: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte
> (Bei Kauf eines Produktes erhält man garantierten Beta-Zugang zu Rainbow Six: Siege und The Division)


Worin genau unterscheiden sich eigentlich *Trials Evolution Gold* und *Trials Fusion*? Hätte Interesse daran, weiss aber nicht so recht was von beiden lohnenswerter ist.


----------



## Larkin (31. August 2015)

Wie bei mir jedesmal die freude groß ist, wenn ich den ubisoft shop besuche...
ich hab ja insgeheim das gefühl, die wollen mich garnicht als kunden...ist aber auch nicht wirklich tragisch


----------



## ZockerCompanion (1. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Worin genau unterscheiden sich eigentlich *Trials Evolution Gold* und *Trials Fusion*? Hätte Interesse daran, weiss aber nicht so recht was von beiden lohnenswerter ist.



Trials Fusion ist der aktuelle Titel (Nachfolger von Evolution), mit besserer Grafik, neuer Thematik (Zukunft), neue Spielmodi und neuen sozialen Features.

Ich habe selber nur Fusion, kann daher nicht sagen ob Evolution besser ist, aber ich hab mit Fusion ne menge Spaß und kann es empfehlen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2015)

bei gmg kann man bioshock infinite für einen euro abstauben - > https://goldenjoysticks.greenmangaming.com/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei gmg kann man bioshock infinite für einen euro abstauben - > https://goldenjoysticks.greenmangaming.com/


Das nenne ich mal einen Deal. Eigentlich bin ich überhaupt nicht scharf darauf... Aber für nen Euro? Okaaaaaay...


----------



## Wynn (1. September 2015)

hatten die letztes jahr schon mit xcom und mafia 2 

Erst man muss man auf der voting seite sich regestrieren, dann bei gmg dann bei playfire bei allen einloggen dann zuerst voten dann bei gmg warten damit er den vote bei erkennt dann steam mit playfire verbinden und das spiel starten 

Key versand kann bis zu werktage dauern weil es steht bei reddit ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. September 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> hatten die letztes jahr schon mit xcom und mafia 2
> 
> Erst man muss man auf der voting seite sich regestrieren, dann bei gmg dann bei playfire bei allen einloggen dann zuerst voten dann bei gmg warten damit er den vote bei erkennt dann steam mit playfire verbinden und das spiel starten
> 
> Key versand kann bis zu werktage dauern weil es steht bei reddit ^^


Heute geht es fix. Hab den Key schon erhalten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. September 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Eden* für 7,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness)
The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited für 36,84€

*Humble (Store):
*Humble Tom Clancy Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Infinite Bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. September 2015)

*Origin:*
Dragon Age: Inquisition für 39,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/dragon-age-inquisition/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
Dragon Age: Inquisition _Digital Deluxe Edition_ für 46,66€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/.../pc-download/base-game/digital-deluxe-edition
FIFA 15 für 19,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/fifa-15/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. September 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Endless Legend für 14,99€ (Der DLC Guardians auch reduziert auf 4,99€)

Außerdem sind die Deus Ex Spiele reduziert

*gog.com:*
Neu: World in Conflict: Complete Edition für 8,99€
Allerdings werden da im Oktober die Onlinedienste abgestellt.
Das Spiel hat aber eine umfangreiche SP-Kampagne und einen Lan-Modus. (Ein HOCH AUF LAN-MODUS!) 

*Indie Gala:
*Hump Day Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Massive Chalice für 7,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Evolve für 14,99€ (kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Killing Floor 2 (Early Access) für 17,99€ (Kann ebenfalls kostenlos bis Sonntag gespielt werden)
Focus Home Interactive Wochenende

*gog.com:*
The Witcher Spiele reduziert

*Bundle Stars:*
Grid Autosport Bundle
Grid 2 Complete Bundle
F1 Race Stars Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2015)

Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Merge Games & Friends


----------



## Exar-K (4. September 2015)

Und wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino

Scheint jetzt wohl regelmäßiger stattzufinden.



Exar-K schrieb:


> 10 aktuelle Filme in der HD-Fassung für jeweils 0,99€ gucken.
> 
> Das Angebot gilt nur heute, aber die Filme kann man 30 Tage ansehen.


----------



## Lukecheater (4. September 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Und wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino
> 
> Scheint jetzt wohl regelmäßiger stattzufinden.



Leider nichts für mich dabei, aber ich finds cool, dass es jetzt wohl regelmäßiger kommt.


----------



## Exar-K (4. September 2015)

Hab diesmal den Großteil auch schon gesehen und die restlichen Streifen sollen nicht so besonders sein.
Wild Tales werde ich mir aber anschauen, der wurde ziemlich postitiv aufgenommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2015)

"Into the woods"... Hmm... Tu ich mir vielleicht an.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2015)

Die Heftvollversionen im September:

*PC Games 09/2015:*
Assassin's Creed 2 (Uplay benötigt)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dabei:


Spoiler



Rise of Venice



*PC Games Hardware 10/2015:*
Das Schwarze Auge Demonicon (Steam + Kalypso-Account)

*Gamestar 09/2015 (XL Ausgabe):
*Battle Worlds: Kronos

*Computer Bild Spiele 10/2015 (Gold Edition):
*Emergency 2013
Geheimakte 3
3Switched
Tomb Raider (das aktuellste) - Ab 18 Downloadversion. Key kann zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr abgerufen werden und muss dann auf Steam aktiviert werden.

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Trials Evolution Gold & Metro Last Light (ab 18 Download)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oha. Nach Jahren mal wieder eine Ausgabe die sich für mich lohnen könnte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2015)

Bei Indiegala.com  gibt es die *Deponia-Trilogie* für unglaubliche $3,79!!!

https://www.indiegala.com/deponia

Wenn das einzelne Keys sind, kaufe ich die mir. Teil 2 und 3 fehlen mir noch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2015)

Wenn das jemand noch nicht hat, dann wird's jetzt aber Zeit


----------



## Denis10 (4. September 2015)

Im Moment gibt es bei  Dying Light    Call of Juarez gratis dazu, keine Ahnung zu welchem Preis, das ist von Deutschland scheinbar gesperrt. Kann man das überhaupt auf Steam aktivieren, ohne gegen die Steam AGB zu verstoßen?

(Das Angebot ist auch bei indiegala)


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2015)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Im Moment gibt es bei  Dying Light    Call of Juarez gratis dazu, keine Ahnung zu welchem Preis, das ist von Deutschland scheinbar gesperrt. Kann man das überhaupt auf Steam aktivieren, ohne gegen die Steam AGB zu verstoßen?
> 
> (Das Angebot ist auch bei indiegala)



Die Importversion kann man aktivieren. Ich hab mein Dying Light damals aus Österreich gekauft (bei gameware.at) und das ging ohne vpn zu aktivieren.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2015)

DSA Demonicon von der PCGH braucht wie bei der PCG Steam + nen Kalypso Account
und hab meinen schon weiterverschenkt :3


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2015)

Haben sie den sound loop bug gefixt oder läuft immer noch in dauerschleife in der einen dunkelgasse der schwert polier dialog ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> DSA Demonicon von der PCGH braucht wie bei der PCG Steam + nen Kalypso Account
> und hab meinen schon weiterverschenkt :3



Würdest du das Spiel denn gerne spielen? Ich hatte es schon und mein Key von der PCG ist noch ungebraucht. 
Ich könnte ihn dir geben, wenn du es spielen möchtest.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Würdest du das Spiel denn gerne spielen? Ich hatte es schon und mein Key von der PCG ist noch ungebraucht.
> Ich könnte ihn dir geben, wenn du es spielen möchtest.



ich hab doch den Code aus der PCG schon aktiviert 
den zweiten aus dem PCGH hab ich verschenkt


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth1 für 11,19€ (Teil 2 kostet ebenfalls so viel)

*gog.com:*
Wochenendangebote

*Humble Store:
*2k Games Sale
Bethesda Sale
Build your own Bundle: Double Fine


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2015)

lohnt sich coh 2: ardennes assault für 'nen zehner (humble store)?
die steam-bewertungen sind ja nicht so dolle.


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2015)

Es sind halt 3 Bewertungen ^^ laut How long to beat hat man es in 8 Stunden durchgespielt und viele kamen mit der Interaktiven Missionsdesign nicht zurecht. Dazu noch Vollpreis für einen dlc wo es nur ein paar gute fordernen karten gibt sondern eher skirmish missionen.

Du kannst auch bis Dezember warten da wird das Spiel für den selben Preis wieder im Wintersale sein wenn unsicher wegen den kauf


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
F1 2014 für 9,99€

*McGame:
*Hot Deals

*Bundle Stars:
*Burn 2 Race Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Torchlight 2 für 4,74€ (Teil 1 kostet 3,74€)

*Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale
Build your own Bundle: Paradox Interactive
Build your own Bundle: Daedalic Entertainment
Atari Sale
2k Games Sale


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2015)

Amazon vertreibt aktuell die Download-Version von *Watch Dogs* für 8,50€.

http://www.amazon.de/Ubisoft-Watch-...441622543&sr=8-1&keywords=watch+dogs+pc+spiel

Schade dass es nicht die Retail ist, sonst hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen.


----------



## Batze (7. September 2015)

Bei dlh.net registrieren und schon kann man
*Earth 2150-The Moon Projekt *und das Game *Enclave* jeweils als Steam Key abstauben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Max: The Curse of Brotherhood für 3,75€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche: Oldschool Klassiker

*Humble Store:
*End of Summer Sale - Tag 11

*Indie Gala:
*Neues every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Indie Legends Bundle 2


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2015)

Mad Max ROW + Predorder DLC 14,50€

Mad Max PC CD Key, Key - cdkeys.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. September 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Hammerwatch für 2,24€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Devil May Cry Spiele reduziert
Killer is Dead für 3,99€
Grim Fandango Remastered für 5,09€

*Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale - Tag 12


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Mass Effect Collection für 6,99€ (Spiele auch einzeln kaufbar)
Teil 3 ist allerdings nicht dabei, den gibt's nicht auf Steam

*Humble Store:
*End of Summer Sale - Tag 13
*
Indie Gala:
*Daedalic Comedy Triforce Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Thrills 'N' Skills Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger für 3,74€

Wochenendangebote:
X-Com Enemy Unknown für 4,99€, die Complete für 6€ (kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos gespielt werden)
The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt für 41,99€ und die Trilogie für 43,99€
Saints Row Franchise reduziert
Bandai Namco Publisher Wochenende
*
Humble Store:
*Neues Humble Weekly Bundle: Super Slam Showdown
End of Summer Sale: Tag 14


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter für 11,39€

*gog.com:
*Indie Pinata

*Green Man Gaming:
*Create your World

*Humble Store:
*End of Summer Sale: Encore

*Indie Gala:
*Overload Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Fable Anniversary für 10,87€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. September 2015)

*Origin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Bis zu 70% auf Action-Spiele: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/deals/sale/all-outaction


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Halo Spartan Bundle für 3,39€


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Metal Slug Bundle für 7,99€
Neue Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:
*Neues Monday Bundle
*Bundle Stars:
*Game Makers Mega Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. September 2015)

PCGamer und BundleStars vergeben mal wieder ein paar Spiele. Zurzeit gibts dort das RPG *Skyborn*.
Man benötigt wohl auch einen Facebook-Account, um einen Schlüssel zu ergattern.

Claim your free Steam key for Skyborn - PC Gamer


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2015)

bei steam gibts *amnesia* geschenkt!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Magicka 2 für 10,04€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Fractional Games Aktion (Amnesia: The Dark Descent kostenlos)
Ace of Spades: Battle Builder für 2,99€
Life is Strange reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:
*Dort gibt es im Vip Bereich u.a. Black Ops für 8,99€ und Witcher 3 für 29,99€
*
Humble Store:
*Neues Bundle: Total War
*
Bundle Stars:
*All Stars 3 Bundle für 1,95€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. September 2015)

Bastel dir dein eigenes Kalypso Bündel!


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2015)

leider war bei build a bundle das von telltale vom preis her das beste 

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/...ection/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition

Command & Conquer Red Alert™ 2 and Yuri’s Revenge™ Umsonst


Starcraft 2 Teil 1 und Starcraft 2 Teil 2 gibts atm fürn 10er im Blizard Shop

https://eu.battle.net/shop/de/product/game/starcraft


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Terratech (Early Access) für 13,99€
*
Indie Gala:
*Grim Trekker Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Primal Carnage Complete Bundle für 2,47€


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dust: An Elysian Tail für 2,79€

Wochenendangebote:
Warner Bros. Publisher Wochenende
Call of Duty Reihe reduziert
Außerdem sind die Dead Island Spiele (nicht alles aus Deutschland kaufbar) reduziert

*Humble (Store):
*Humble Weekly Bundle: Play and Create with GameMaker
*
Bundle Stars:
*Damnation Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Valiant Hearts für 3,74€ (braucht man zusätzlich noch Uplay)

*gog.com:
*Wochenendangebote*

Green Man Gaming:
*Square Enix Titel reduziert
Kalypso Titel reduziert
WWE2k15 für 12,49€

VOUCHER CODE: SAVE23-WITHGM-GSEP15

*Humble Store:
*Capcom Sale*

Indie Gala:
*Friday Special Bundle*

Bundle Stars:
*The Retro Legends Bundle
Planetary Annihilation für 0,93€


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Escapists für 8,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Red Solstice für 9,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: 5 Klassik-Adventure
Sonderangebote: 25.Jubiläum von Revolution

*Humble Store:*
Android Mobile Bundle 15

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
RPG Champions 2 Bundle

*Amazon:
*South Park: Stab der Wahrheit (Steam Code) für 8,95€


----------



## Batze (22. September 2015)

Bei dlh.net gibt es wieder Nachschub.

Nachdem es zuletzt

Earth 2150:Moon Project umsonst gab gibt es jetzt die Erweiterung
Earth 2150-Lost Sool (Das Add On) als Steam Key umsonst.

Einfach bei dlh.net registrieren und den Key abgreifen.

Nebenbei gibt es immer noch als Steam Key abzugreifen,

-Enclave
-Knights and Merchants
-Pirates of Black Cove


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. September 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Magic Circle für 13,39€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
TowerFall Ascension für 3,74€
Might & Magic Spiele reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:
*Rockstar Titel reduziert*

Bundle Stars:
*Cosmic Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Oddworld: New'n'Tasty für 9,99€

Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee kann man bis morgen Abend 19 Uhr seinem Account kostenlos zufügen und es bleibt auch darin
*
gog.com:*
Dort sind die Oddworld Spiele reduziert

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee kann man bis morgen Abend 19 Uhr seinem Account kostenlos zufügen und es bleibt auch darin


Kommt das nur mir so vor oder ist Valve dieses Jahr ausgesprochen spendabel? Meine das wäre schon der 2. oder 3. Titel den die verschenken. Ungewohnt, aber top.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kommt das nur mir so vor oder ist Valve dieses Jahr ausgesprochen spendabel? Meine das wäre schon der 2. oder 3. Titel den die verschenken. Ungewohnt, aber top.



Valve spendabel? Es sind wohl eher die ganzen anderen Entwickler, die meinen ihr Spiel könne mal für einen Tag kostenlos angeboten werden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Valve spendabel? Es sind wohl eher die ganzen anderen Entwickler, die meinen ihr Spiel könne mal für einen Tag kostenlos angeboten werden


Okay, so kann man es natürlich auch ausdrücken. ^^


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2015)

Assassin's Creed® IV Black Flag - Buy and download on GamersGate

AC Black Flag 5 Euro


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Never Alone für 4,95€

Wochenendaktionen:
Stardock Entertainment Wochenende
Dawn of War Spiele reduziert (können an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos angetestet werden)
Deadpool für 14,99€

*Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Fantastic Arcade
*
Bundle Stars:
*Sleuth Bundle
Guncraft Bundle


----------



## Exar-K (25. September 2015)

Heute wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino
10 Filme in der HD-Fassung für jeweils 0,99€.
Das Angebot gilt nur heute, die Filme kann man 30 Tage ansehen.

Diesmal eine eher bescheidene Auswahl, sind viele ältere Filme dabei.
Die paar neueren Streifen habe ich schon gesehen, so wird es wohl nur November Man für mich.

Empfehlenswert von den aktuelleren Filmen sind _A Walk Among the Tombstones_ und besonders _St. Vincent_ mit einem tollen Bill Murray.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot*:
*Ryse: Son of Rome für 10,19€

*gog.com:*
Nordic Games Wochenende

*Indie Gala:*
Funday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Batman Complete Bundle für 9,71€


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Goat Simulator für 2,49€ und mit GoatZ für 4,50€


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Eador: Masters of the Broken World für 3,79€


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
ArmA 3 für 22,49€
Außerdem gibt es wie immer neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche (Strategiespiele)

*Green Man Gaming:*
LA Noire für 5,99€

Voucher Code (damit kostet es dann sogar nur 4,62€): 23PERC-AUTUMN-SAVING

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2015)

Mad Max von einem Lizensierten Händler

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mad-max-steam-key--2831-1

25 euro


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Secret World für 14,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Sniper Elite Reihe reduziert
Tomb Raider Reihe reduziert
Außerdem lassen sich Sanctum 1 & 2 bis Sonntag kostenlos spielen.

*Humble Store:*
Humble Indie Bundle 15


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2015)

*transformers devastation* kostet bei amazon gerade mal knapp 18 euro (pc).


----------



## Batze (30. September 2015)

*Neues Update bei dlh.net*


Momentan für Lau abzustauben, als Steam Key gibt es.

*Commander- Conquest of the Americas*


Einfach bei dlh.net registrieren und sich den Key holen.
Für Neueinsteiger, zur Zeit sind in der Liste 5 Games die man sich noch Free holen kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. September 2015)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:
*Bioshock 2 für 9,99€

*Humble Store:
*Door Kickers für 4,74€
*
Indie Gala:
*Get over it Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Timeless Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Legends of Eisenwald für 12,59€

Wochenendangebote:
Paradox Publisher Wochenende
Broken Age für 7,81€
Speed Runners (Early Access) für 4,94€ - Bis Sonntag auch kostenlos spielbar
*
Indie Gala:
*Simulator Bundle


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2015)

Du darfst jetzt bei Humble Bundle für 12 Dollar (Bezahlung nur mit Kreditkarte) ein Abo abschliessen um völlig random unbekannte Spiele zu erhalten monatlich

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


Ich trau dem angebot nicht - spätestens ab monat 3 wenn sie alle angefixxt haben werden die bundles wohl nachlassen und es viele rpg maker und co bundle spiele geben


----------



## Larkin (1. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Du darfst jetzt bei Humble Bundle für 12 Dollar (Bezahlung nur mit Kreditkarte) ein Abo abschliessen um völlig random unbekannte Spiele zu erhalten monatlich
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly
> 
> ...



ich überlege schon seit einer stunde ob das sinn macht...allerdings habe ich genügend spiele aus anderen quellen, dass die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man dort was neues kriegt, eher gering ist. und dann sind 12 $ + creditcard conversion weg. ist auch ne dreistigkeit, dass man nur mit kreditkarte bezahlen kann.


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2015)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/deponia-the-complete-journey-steam-key--1875-2

Deponia Komplett für 6 €


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Trials Fusion für 4,99€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendaktion: Titel von Activision reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:
*Deep Silver Deals

*Humble Store:
*Dawn of the Deals

*Indie Gala:
*Crazy Machines Ultimate Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Fairy Fencer F für 12,59€

*Bundle Stars:
*Flashback Sale


----------



## ZockerCompanion (4. Oktober 2015)

*GetGamesGo:
*Aspyr Strategy Weekend: Aspyr Strategy Weekend - Get Games - official online digital download retailer*

Origin:*
Die Sims 4 für 39,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/sims-4/mac-pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
Die Sims 4 _Digital Deluxe Edition _für 46,66€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/sims-4/mac-pc-download/base-game/digital-deluxe-edition
Die Sims 4: An die Arbeit für 29,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/sims-4/mac-pc-download/addon/the-sims-4-get-to-work


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Crypt of the Necrodancer für 7,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Movie Studio 13 Platinum Suite für 46,59€
Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: Die Mount & Blade Spiele

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Kingdom Rush für 2,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Ark: Survival Evolved (Early Access) für 18,75€
This War of Mine für 7,99€
Child of Light (wird zusätzlich noch Uplay benötigt) für 3,74€
*
Humble Store:
*Build your own Mergegames Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Plug & Play für 1,49€

*Green Man Gaming:
*Dort gibt es im VIP Bereich (für Angemeldete) wieder einige Angebote:
Killing Floor 2 für 20,24€
Might & Magic Heroes VII für 29,99€
FIFA 16 für 39,99€
Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the First Sin für 23,99€
Dragon Ball Xenoverse für 29,99€
Call of Duty Black Ops für 12,99€
Call of Duty Back Ops 2 für 14,99€
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 für 8,99€
Witcher 3 für 26,99€
H1Z1 für 14,99€
Skyshine's Bedlam für 14,99€
Football Manager 2015 (funktioniert leider nicht aus Deutschland) für 14,99€
Zombi für 14,99€
Mad Max für 24,99€

*Nuuvem:*
Dort gibt es das Spiel Relic Hunters Zero kostenlos.
Außerdem läuft dort gerade die Civilization Woche*

Indie Gala:*
Midweek Attack Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Killer Bundle 5 für 4,85€


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2015)

Telltale Wochende bei den Deals

Telltale Weekend


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2015)

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Book of unwritten Tales 2 für 10$ beim weekly humble bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Call to Arms (Early Access) für 13,39€

weitere Wochenendangebote (Siehe Wynns Beitrag):
Depth für 7,81€
Darkes Dungeon (Early Access) für 11,99€


----------



## Tuetenclown (9. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly
> 
> Book of unwritten Tales 2 für 10$ beim weekly humble bundle




Direkt zugeschlagen - jetzt habe ich bis auf besagtes 11 Spiele zu verschenken


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Oktober 2015)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Direkt zugeschlagen - jetzt habe ich bis auf besagtes 11 Spiele zu verschenken


Dann bin ich mal etwas vorschnell/frech und frage direkt nach ob ich das erste *Desperados* haben könnte. ^^


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2015)

Gamesplanet ein zertifizierter Digitaler Shop hat mal wieder ein paar Angebote (Steam,Origin,Gog,MMO)

Mordors Schatten 12,49€ Steam
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mittelerde-mordors-schatten-steam-key--2610-1

Mortal Kombat X mit Goro Dlc 14,99€ Steam
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mortal-kombat-x-steam-key--2767-1

Mad Max 19,99€ Steam
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mad-max-steam-key--2831-1

Pillards of Eternity Hero Edition 16,99€ Steam
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/pillars-of-eternity-hero-edition-steam-key--2709-1

Witcher 3 29,99€ GOG
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-gog-key--2672-1

The Elder Scrolls - Tamriel Unlimeted 29,99€ MMO
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/the-elder-scrolls-online-tamriel-unlimited-download--1036-1


----------



## svd (9. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Gamesplanet ein zertifizierter Digitaler Shop hat mal wieder ein paar Angebote (Steam,Origin,Gog,MMO)
> 
> Mordors Schatten 12,49€ Steam
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mittelerde-mordors-schatten-steam-key--2610-1
> ...



Aber nicht vergessen, dass das "MS Bundle" auf Bundle Stars nur 15€ kostet, aber die Seasonpass Inhalte ebenfalls inkludiert sind.
(Ach Mist, gerade jetzt haben die Serverwartung. *schnarch*)

edit: Geht wieder.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Lego Batman 3 für 7,50€ (die Trilogie für 12,49€

*gog.com:
*Square Enix Titel reduziert

*McGame:
*Assassin's Creed Zeitreise (alle AC Spiele reduziert)
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Adventure Time
*
Humble Store:
*Koei Tecmo Wochenende (u.a. Dead or Alive 5 für 19,99€)
*
Indie Gala:
*Friday Special Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
WWE 2k15 für 12,49€


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2015)

http://www.saturn.de/de/shop/3fuer2-filme.html

3 Für 2 Aktion DVDs und Blurays

Vorort und online verfügbar


----------



## PcJuenger (11. Oktober 2015)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Direkt zugeschlagen - jetzt habe ich bis auf besagtes 11 Spiele zu verschenken



Wenn du die Black-Mirrors net haben möchtest, würde ich daran Interesse anmelden ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Wargame: Red Dragon für 9,99€ und Franchise Pack für 12,49€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2015)

Bei Amazon gibt es *Grow Home* für nur 3,05€.

http://www.amazon.de/Grow-Home-PC-S...8&qid=1444642646&sr=8-1&keywords=grow+home+pc

Kleiner Preis für ein kleines Spiel (das aber einen Riesenspaß macht ).


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Toy Soldier: War Chest für 10,04€
Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche
*
gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche: Für die Damenwelt (Spiele mit weiblichen Protagonisten)*

Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle

*Groupees:*
Build a Bundle 9

*Bundle Stars Store:*
Dort sind auch ein paar Spiele im Angebot (u.a. Never alone für 4,90€, Batman Arkham Origins für 4,95€)


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2015)

Aktuell bei indiegala: Gratis Steamkey für Hostile Waters Antheus Rising.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2015)

Steam hat einen kleinen Minisale

Steam Stealth Sale


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2015)

Neues Bundle bei HumbleBundle, diesmal von Capcom.

https://www.humblebundle.com/

Darunter u.a. *Resident Evil Revelations, Devil May Cry, Resi 5, Strider, Lost Planet 3, Bionic Commando Rearmed etc.*


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Knights of Pen & Paper +1 Edition für 1,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Forced: Sligthly better Edition für 2,10€
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Dort gibt es im Vip-Bereich ein paar Schnäppchen (z.B. Zombi für 9,99€)


----------



## Rabowke (14. Oktober 2015)

Beim Humble Bundle hab ich auch zugeschlagen, ein, zwei Keys wandern bestimmt in die entsprechenden Threads, z.B. Bionic Commando: Rearmed


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Oktober 2015)

Könnte sich um einen Fehler handeln bei der Vergabe der Aktivierungsschlüssel, aber Devil MayCry soll für dt. Kunden nur in der japanischen Fassung  (die wohl auch geschnitten daherkommt, obwohl die deutsche Version ungeschnitten erwerbbar ist) vorliegen.
Steam Community :: Group :: for UNCUT!


----------



## Rabowke (14. Oktober 2015)

... kann ich schon einmal üben für den nächsten Urlaub!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Oktober 2015)

*Strategy vs Mayhem Bundle*

Für *$1*:
1953: NATO vs Warsaw Pact  
Postal  
Strategic War in Europe  
The Campaign Series: Fall Weiss 

Für *$5*:
Hatred
Zombie Driver HD Complete Edition  
Warlocks vs Shadows 

https://www.onemorebundle.com/


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2015)

Dungeon Defenders 2 ist free to play derzeit - ist aber noch early access

Dungeon Defenders II on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Not a Hero für 6,49€

*Indie Gala:
*Hump Day Bundle


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2015)

Beim Humble Bundle ist der Kalender defekt ^^

Valentines Day 2 Bundle https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Für 3,97$ ist unter anderem das hier enthalten





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JtfZvX_EMpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:*
Wochenendaktionen:
Deep Silver Publisher Wochenende
Grey Goo für 18,39€ (Kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Chivalry Medieval Warfare für 4,59€ und der Complete Pack für 6,39€ (Kann ebenfalls bis Sonntag angezockt werden)
*
gog.com:
*This War of Mine: Soundtrack Edition für 7,69€
*
Bundle Stars Store:
*Mad Max für 17,49€


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *
> Bundle Stars Store:
> *Mad Max für 17,49€



das ist so bekloppt.
6 wochen nach release bei einem seriösen (denk ich mal) händler 2/3 drittel billiger...


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist so bekloppt.
> 6 wochen nach release bei einem seriösen (denk ich mal) händler 2/3 drittel billiger...



Das hab ich so auch noch nicht erlebt, wie kommt es? Kommt das Spiel nicht gut an, oder hat der Publisher grad sehr gute Laune? 

Ich hab da mal jetzt auch zugeschlagen


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2015)

Das Spiel hatte mittelprächtige Reviews bekommen und die Leute sind bei Warner Brothers derzeit vorsichtig seit Batman


----------



## golani79 (15. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie würds mich auch reizen bei dem Preis - aber hab noch so viele andere Sachen und werde vorerst noch warten mit dem Verrückten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es eine gescheite Story hätte wurde ich vielleicht darüber nachdenken, aber Peters warnende Worte nehme ich ernst. Sehr ernst.


----------



## Larkin (16. Oktober 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Könnte sich um einen Fehler handeln bei der Vergabe der Aktivierungsschlüssel, aber Devil MayCry soll für dt. Kunden nur in der japanischen Fassung  (die wohl auch geschnitten daherkommt, obwohl die deutsche Version ungeschnitten erwerbbar ist) vorliegen.
> Steam Community :: Group :: for UNCUT!




Humble hat reagiert....jetzt wird wohl eine ungeschnittene Version von DmC ausgeliefert. Laut einem Kommentar sogar an Leute die das Bundle schon gekauft haben ohne vorherigen Kontakt mit dem Support. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man bei Steam das zuvor schon aktivierte Spiel besser löschen sollte, bevor man den neuen Key reinhaut...

Source


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Farming Simulator 2015 für 14,99€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendangebote

*Green Man Gaming:
*Hail the Heroes Aktion
*
Humble Store:
*Borderlands Wochenende
*
Indie Gala:
*The Lethal Mix Bundle


----------



## Wynn (16. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Green Man Gaming:
> *Hail the Heroes Aktion



VOUCHER CODE: 20PERC-HARVST-SAVING

20% Rabattcode


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Woolfe - The Red Hood Diaries für 4,99€

*Humble Store:*
Bandai Namco Spiele reduziert

*Groupees:*
Daedalic Entertainment Limited Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
OlliOlli2: Welcome to Olliwood für 7,49€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche: Olden Times

*Indie Gala:
*Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Batze (20. Oktober 2015)

Bei dlh.net gibt es auch mal wieder was zu melden.

X-Blades - kostenloser Steam Key

Wie in meinen vorhergehenden posts, einfach da registrieren und kostenlosen Steam Key abstauben. Dazu gibt es noch andere Keys, lest dazu meine anderen Posts hier im Thread.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Oktober 2015)

*Bundle Stars:
*Brain Eaters Bundle
Warlock Complete Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2015)

Aktuell gibt es Deus Ex Revision gratis bei Steam. Ist quasi ein gemoddetes Deus Ex 1.


----------



## Batze (20. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es Deus Ex Revision gratis bei Steam. Ist quasi ein gemoddetes Deus Ex 1.



Kann man aber nur zocken wenn man das Original hat.



> *You must have the Deus Ex GOTY installed in the same library/drive as Revision to play.*


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2015)

Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, da ich DE 1 GOTY schon hatte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Super Meat Boy für 2,79€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Hacknet für 7,49€
Worms Collection für 12,44€


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesangebot:
> 
> 
> Neue Angebote der Woche



Poa...  The Daedalic Armageddon Bundle
ist ja krass


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Poa...  The Daedalic Armageddon Bundle
> ist ja krass



War schon mehrfach im Sale oder mehrfach in einem Bundle


----------



## Larkin (21. Oktober 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Poa...  The Daedalic Armageddon Bundle
> ist ja krass



sooo krass ist das bundle nun auch wieder nicht...fast jedes dieser spiele war einzeln schon für 1€ zu haben und einige wurden sogar komplett verschenkt. Daedalic bundles gab es in den letzten monaten leider wie sand am meer, weil die firma seit jahren fast pleite ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Larkin schrieb:


> sooo krass ist das bundle nun auch wieder nicht...fast jedes dieser spiele war einzeln schon für 1€ zu haben und einige wurden sogar komplett verschenkt. Daedalic bundles gab es in den letzten monaten leider wie sand am meer, weil die firma seit jahren fast pleite ist.


Daedalic pleite?! [emoji54]


----------



## MichaelG (21. Oktober 2015)

*Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget € und andere Angebote*

Wäre echt schade um eine geniale Spieleschmiede.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2015)

Deadalic wurde doch schon vor über nem Jahr von Bastei Lübbe gekauft


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Back to the Future: The Game für 5,74€

*Humble Store:
*Valkyria Chronicles für 4,99€
Binary Domain für 3,74€
*
Indie Gala:*
Deadly Strike Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Deadalic wurde doch schon vor über nem Jahr von Bastei Lübbe gekauft


Oha! Ist mir total entgangen! Danke für die Info!


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Rebuild 3: Gangs of Deadsville für 8,03€

Wochenendangebote:
Codemasters Wochenend-Deal
South Park: Stick of Truth für 7,49€
Fallout FranchiseAdult Swim Games

*Humble Store:
*Humble Weekly Bundle: Games Workshop*



*


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Reign of Kings (Early Access) für 7,99€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Retro Mishmash

*Humble Store:*
Bethesda Wochenende

*Indie Gala:*
Renegade Anna Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor Goty für 16,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Da hat Steam doch klammheimlich einen HD-Port des NDS-Remakes "Giana Sisters 2D" herausgebracht, und zudem ist dieser bis zum 30.10. zum reduzierten Preis von 4,79€ zu haben.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/350770/

Hab ich mir gleich mal gekauft. "Giana Sisters" ist eines der ganz, ganz, ganz wenigen Handheld-Spiele die mir noch heute sehr gefallen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Oktober 2015)

Jup, ich hab die ds Version. Ist klasse knuffig^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jup, ich hab die ds Version. Ist klasse knuffig^^


Hab ich gar viel lieber gespielt als "New Super Mario Bros". Was Charme und Hülsbecks Musik allein schon bewirken können...


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich habs mir auch geholt. Was ich nur komisch fand, es wurde nirgendwo darüber berichtet. Ich habs auch nur durch einen Forenbeitrag mitbekommen.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (25. Oktober 2015)

*Amazon:*
Halloween Angebote (u.a. Mass Effect, Assassin's Creed, Dead Space): http://www.amazon.de/b/ref=s9_acss_...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=730410907&pf_rd_i=1333619031
*
Uplay Shop:*
South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit für 7,49€: http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubiemea/d...2370400/South-Park-Der-Stab-der-Wahrheit.html
Child of Light für 3,74€: http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubiemea/de_DE/pd/ThemeID.8605700/productID.297090500/Child-of-Light.html
From Dust für 2,49€: http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubiemea/de_DE/pd/ThemeID.8605700/productID.229655000/From-Dust.html
Silent Hunter 5: Battle of the Atlantic: Collector's Edition für 2,49€: http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubiemea/d...attle-of-the-Atlantic-Collectors-Edition.html


*Origin:*
Battlefield 3 für 2,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/battlefield-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
Dragon Age: Origins für 1,49€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/dragon-age-1/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
Medal of Honor: Warfighter für 1,49€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/...ighter/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
The Witcher: Enhanced Edition für 1,49€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/the-witcher-origin/pc-download/base-game/enhanced-edition
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings: Enhanced Edition für 2,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/witcher-2/pc-download/base-game/enhanced-edition
Metro 2033 für 1,49€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/metro-2033/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition

Theme Hospital gratis: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/theme-hospital-origin/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## bundesgerd (25. Oktober 2015)

Auf nuuvem ist gerade die komplette Thief-Reihe (1-4) mit allen DCLs im Sonderangebot:  http://www.nuuvem.com/promo/thief-weekend

Umgerechnet für alle Teile ca. 7,70 Euro...

Habs leider nicht geschafft, einige Teile zu kaufen, wegen -not available in your country-

Trotz Firefox mit aktiviertem hola, das Problem ist mein deutscher Paypal-Account, der wird leider erkannt.

Wer einen Tip zur Hand hat, bitte her damit


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2015)

https://www.tunnelbear.com/


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2015)

Aktuell gratis bei indiegala: Humanity Asset Steamkey (im Shop zu finden)

https://www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2015)

*dragon age: inquisition - goty* (origin) für 14,99 bei amazon! Dragon Age: Inquisition - Game of the Year [PC Origin Code]: Amazon.de: Games
keine ahnung, wie das sein kann. unter umständen würde ich mich beeilen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *dragon age: inquisition - goty* (origin) für 14,99 bei amazon! Dragon Age: Inquisition - Game of the Year [PC Origin Code]: Amazon.de: Games
> keine ahnung, wie das sein kann. unter umständen würde ich mich beeilen.



Das ist ein super Angebot, sonst kostet einer der DLCs allein schon so viel


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. Oktober 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Theme Hospital gratis: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/theme-hospital-origin/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


Ebenfalls zurzeit gratis:
COMMAND & CONQUER ALARMSTUFE ROT™ 2 UND YURIS RACHE™


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Evoland 2 für 13,39€

*gog.com:
*Neu erschienen und gleich reduziert:
Falcon Collection für 5,39€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2015)

Amazon hat wieder Download-Schnäppchen im Angebot.

Bester Preis-Hammer:

*South Park - Der Stab der Wahrheit* für 5,95€.

http://www.amazon.de/South-Park-Sta...id=1445851663&sr=8-1&keywords=South+park+stab


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2015)

Alien: Isolation - Ripley Edition - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Alien Isolation - Ripley Edition Retail Box 9,99€


----------



## Tuetenclown (26. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Alien: Isolation - Ripley Edition - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games
> 
> Alien Isolation - Ripley Edition Retail Box 9,99€



kaufts euch! alle!  <3


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2015)

War für mich das beste Spiel im letzten Jahr. Hab's auch sehr gerne gespielt


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-PrTLlbgjsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Bound by Flame: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

4,99 € Retail Box Steam Aktivierung


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Kerbal Space Program für 23,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche: Warhammer Bundle

*Green Man Gaming:
*Halloween Aktion

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (26. Oktober 2015)

Aktuell bei Steam: Vertiginous Golf gratis.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2015)

bei den wöchentlichen steam-angeboten ist unter anderem *singularity* für 4,99 euro dabei.
können sich shooter-fans mal ansehen. soll ja so eine arte genre-geheimtipp sein. 
ich habs mir jedenfalls mal besorgt.


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2015)

Divinity: Original Sin - Enhanced Edition on Steam

Gratis Update für alle Besitzer des Original Spiels


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Divinity: Original Sin - Enhanced Edition on Steam
> 
> Gratis Update für alle Besitzer des Original Spiels



Wird allerdings nicht direkt als Patch geliefert, sondern ist ein neuer Eintrag in der Steambibliothek. Also man muss es sich nochmal neu runterladen.
Trotzdem klasse, dass sie es kostenlos anbieten


----------



## McDrake (27. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Divinity: Original Sin - Enhanced Edition on Steam
> 
> Gratis Update für alle Besitzer des Original Spiels


Hatte ne Mail bon GOG indem sie sich für einen Einkauf bedankten.
Ich dachte schon: Was hab ich mir da wieder gekauft?

[emoji1]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2015)

Prügeln mit Bud Spencer und Terence Hill - Also wenn das nicht cool ist weiss ich auch nicht... Und auch noch kostenlos. 

http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/3238294/schiaffifagioli.html

Schiaffi&Fagioli [demo] by lochiamavanotriniteam


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Prügeln mit Bud Spencer und Terence Hill - Also wenn das nicht cool ist weiss ich auch nicht... Und auch noch kostenlos.
> 
> Schiaffi&Fagioli - Bud Spencer & Terence Hill als Pixel-Brawler zum Download - GameStar
> 
> Schiaffi&Fagioli [demo] by lochiamavanotriniteam



Wirklich klasse als ich das gesehen hab^^
Dafür würd ich sogar Geld geben, nur eins fehlt der übertreibene Schlagsound


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Prügeln mit Bud Spencer und Terence Hill - Also wenn das nicht cool ist weiss ich auch nicht... Und auch noch kostenlos.
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/3238294/schiaffifagioli.html
> 
> Schiaffi&Fagioli [demo] by lochiamavanotriniteam



Geil. Haben muß. Bud Spencer und Terence Hill sind Kult. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUCqlhdXqbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2015)

*Steam*
Tagesangebot:
Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition um 75% reduziert (leider nicht aus Deutschland kaufbar)

Außerdem reduziert (bis 3 November):
GTA V für 40,19€

Midweek Madness  (Bis Freitag 18 Uhr):
Anno 2070 für 9,99€ und die Complete für 14,99€

*Humble Bundle:
*Humble Jumbo Bundle 5
*
Indie Gala:
*Lords of the Fall Complete Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Super Mega Baseball: Extra Innings für 13,39€

*gog.com:
*Halloween Monsterjagd
*
Indie Gala:
*Axis Game Factory Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Trinity 3 Bundle
Retro Classics Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Audiosurf 2 für 7,49€

Wochenendaktion:
Hitman Franchise
Außerdem hat die Halloweenaktion auf Steam begonnen.

*Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Day of the Devs


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

Wie man Shadow Warrior Steam für um die 1,35€ bekommt

Zuerst regestriert man sich bei Alienware um einen 75% Coupon zu bekommen. http://na.alienwarearena.com/giveaways/the-shadow-warrior-75-steam-discount-key-giveaway
Man erhält per Email einen Key den man bei Steam aktiviert der jetzt im Inventar liegt.
Nun geht man auf Save 85% on Shadow Warrior on Steam und liegt das Spiel im Warenkorb.
Wir gehen jetzt in den Warenkorb und sehen das der Coupon abgezogen wurde. Nun bezahlen wir das Spiel und haben Shadow Warrior für um die 1,35€


----------



## TrinityBlade (30. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Außerdem hat die Halloweenaktion auf Steam begonnen.


Sehe ich das richtig, dass es keine Daily Deals gibt, sondern alle Rabatte bis zum 2. November konstant bleiben?


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass es keine Daily Deals gibt, sondern alle Rabatte bis zum 2. November konstant bleiben?



Nur beim Sommer und Winter Sale gibt es sowas


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Resident Evil Spiele sind an diesem Wochenende auch auf Steam reduziert.

Lasst euch aber von dem Preis für Resident Evil Revelations 2 nicht irritieren. Da wird der Preis nur von einer Episode angezeigt, erst wenn man sich die Shopseite anzeigen lässt, sieht man den Preis für alle Episoden.


----------



## Exar-K (30. Oktober 2015)

Heute wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon, diesmal anscheinend als Halloween-Special.:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino

Viel Murks dabei, aber auch ein richtiges Highlight mit *Nightcrawler*.
Sehr empfehlenswerter Film, mit einem groß aufspielenden Jake Gyllenhaal.
Der Streifen passt aber eigentlich nicht ins Schema, da kein Horror.

Von den restlichen Filmen ist *Wyrmwood* ganz nett, eine australische Zombiekomödie.
*Maggie* hat mir auch gefallen, ist aber kein typischer Zombiefilm und sehr ruhig erzählt.


----------



## golani79 (30. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man sich bei Amazon nen Film leiht, kann ich den dann auf der PS4 über die Amazon Instant Video App ansehen - weiß das jemand?


----------



## Briareos (30. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich bei Amazon nen Film leiht, kann ich den dann auf der PS4 über die Amazon Instant Video App ansehen - weiß das jemand?


Zumindest bei der PS3 Amazon Instant Video App kann ich bestätigen, das es funktioniert.
Wird bei der PS4 höchst wahrscheinlich nicht anders sein.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

Wolfenstein: The Old Blood (GAS)
6.79 €


20% OFF Voucher
− 1.35 € SAVE20-NOVEMB-GAMING
*


*

Total you pay 5.44€

Wolfenstein: The Old Blood (GAS) | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2015)

Disney Infinity 3.0 - Grundspiel der PC-Version kostenlos verfügbar - GameStar

Was ist dieses *Disney Infinity* eigentlich?


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Disney Infinity 3.0 - Grundspiel der PC-Version kostenlos verfügbar - GameStar
> 
> Was ist dieses *Disney Infinity* eigentlich?



Soweit ich weiß ist das so wie dieses Skylanders, wo man solche Figuren kaufen kann und diese dann im Spiel zocken darf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist das so wie dieses Skylanders, wo man solche Figuren kaufen kann und diese dann im Spiel zocken darf.


Mal ab von den Figuren, was genau für eine Art Spiel steckt da genau hinter? Casual-Mischmasch oder wie?


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Cities XXL für 9,99€

*Humble Store*
Halloween Weekend Sale

*Indie Gala:
*Neues Friday Bundle


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Disney Infinity 3.0 - Grundspiel der PC-Version kostenlos verfügbar - GameStar
> 
> Was ist dieses *Disney Infinity* eigentlich?



IM1390: Disney Infinity 3.0 - Insert Moin | Insert Moin

Susanne und David von Buffed/Computec sind mal wieder zu Gast, um mit Manu die lang erwartete dritte Auflage des Figurenkabinett-Spiels Disney Infinity zu besprechen.


Da wird alles erklärt


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2015)

Fallout: New Vegas - Ultimate Edition [PC Code - Steam]: Amazon.de: Games

3,40€


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Crookz - The Big Heist für 16,74€
*
Indie Gala:
*Made in Hell Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Magic 2014: Duels of the Planeswalkers für 2,49€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Horde Bundle für 2,49€


----------



## Exar-K (3. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche


Bei den Angeboten der Woche ist diesmal etwas für die älteren Semester dabei.
Vom Spielhallenklassiker Double Dragon ist die Neuauflage runtergesetzt auf 0,99€:
Save 90% on Double Dragon: Neon on Steam

Durchaus empfehlenswerter Brawler für Kenner und Nostalgiker.


----------



## Bonkic (3. November 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Bei den Angeboten der Woche ist diesmal etwas für die älteren Semester dabei.
> Vom Spielhallenklassiker Double Dragon ist die Neuauflage runtergesetzt auf 0,99€:
> Save 90% on Double Dragon: Neon on Steam
> 
> Durchaus empfehlenswerter Brawler für Kenner und Nostalgiker.



cool. danke. 
hätte ich übersehen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (3. November 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ob das hier schonmal erwähnt wurde, aber ich würde allen Freunden älterer Spiele mal Rebuy empfehlen. Ich habe mich da vorige Woche mit Spiele eingedeckt, die teilweise nur lächerlich wenig kosten. Rainbow Six Ravenshield + Addon 99 Cent, Startopia 99 Cent, Gothic 3 99 Cent, Tony Tough 1+2 79 Cent, Rollercoaster tycoon 3 89 Cent usw. Ab 30 Euro gibts noch einen 5 Euro Gutschein. Alles kam im Top Zustand an.


----------



## golani79 (3. November 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Bei den Angeboten der Woche ist diesmal etwas für die älteren Semester dabei.
> Vom Spielhallenklassiker Double Dragon ist die Neuauflage runtergesetzt auf 0,99€:
> Save 90% on Double Dragon: Neon on Steam
> 
> Durchaus empfehlenswerter Brawler für Kenner und Nostalgiker.



Soviel ich weiß, hat Neon ja nicht sonderlich gut abgeschnitten .. werde wohl die Finger davon lassen und Double Dragon lieber nochmal am 3DS spielen


----------



## Bonkic (3. November 2015)

bei gmg gibts anno 2205 zum heutigen launch für 34,99. das sind 41% rabatt!
den 20%-code wird man darauf aber wohl nicht auch noch anwenden können, oder etwa doch? 

verrückt...

edit:
ac: syndicate gibts für die hälfte, also 29,99. 
rs: siege für 39,99. das ist "nur" ein drittel unter normalpreis.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Space Run für 3,74€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Versus Evil Aktion  (z.B. The Banner Saga für 4,99€)
Savage Lands (Early Access) für 8,99€
Blood Bowl 2 für 30,14€


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Volume für 12,05€

*gog.com:
*Dort hat der Herbstschlussverkauf begonnen: Big Fall Sale
*
Humble Store:
*Angebote in dieser Woche
*
Indie Gala:
*Hump Day Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Worlds Apart Bundle für 1,99€


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2015)

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly/extralife

Special Humble Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Kenshi (Early Access) für 8,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Trine Franchise
Age of Empires II HD für 3,99€
Nordic Games Wochenende
*
Indie Gala:*
Dead Island Mega Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (6. November 2015)

Für Besitzer der "The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing" Triologie gibts ab heute The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Final Cut gratis. Einfach in Steam bei News

http://steamcommunity.com/games/215530/announcements/detail/85927037061634509

auf den Link klicken sich mit dem eigenen Steamaccount einloggen und man bekommt den Steamkey. Bedingung: Hierfür muß das Profil auf "öffentlich" geschaltet sein, damit es funktioniert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2015)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:
*Stronghold Crusader 2 für 11,89€

*Humble Store:
*Saints Row Wochenende

*Indie Gala:
*Eternal Rage Bundle


----------



## Larkin (7. November 2015)

Hey leute,

hat irgendwer schon einmal von HRKGame gehört?

Dort gibt es gerade ein Bundle, was meine Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen hat.

Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit dem Seller?

cheers


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2015)

HRK = Hot Random Keys

Mischung aus Bundle Angebote, Tradeplatteform mit Tradegebühr und Key verkauf

Nutzt G2A PAY - könnte eine partnerseite von G2A.com sein die auch eine Plattform für den Keyverkauf mit Gebühr sind und Keys verkaufen.

Spiele im Bundle sind die üblichen Spiele die schon mehrfach verkauft wurden in bundles. Spiele die sie verkaufen können gesperrt sein wegen Regionlock müssen aber nicht. Sind meist billig eingekauft als Retailbox. Die Box wird aufgerissen und der Key wird mit um die 50% Gewinn online verkauft.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Act of Aggression für 30,14€

*gog.com:
*Herbstschlussverkauf: 3.Tag

*Green Man Gaming:*
Weekend Deals


----------



## Sanador (8. November 2015)

Beim *GoG.com Herbstschlussverkauf* gibt es im Moment Die Siedler® - Aufstieg eines Königreichs - Gold Edition -60% bei GOG.com für *7,29 Euro* zu kaufen.
Ich nenne es aus dem Grund, da das GoG-Team es geschafft hat, die irrsinnige Vram-Limitierung zu umgehen, sodass man auf heutigen Rechnern das Spiel nicht mehr in der niedrigsten Textur-Einstellungen spielen muss.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Starpoint Gemini 2 für 7,99€

*gog.com
*Herbschlussverkauf: 4.Tag


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Lego Movie: Videogame für 4,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Neues Every Monday Bundle

*Bundlestars:
*Graviteam Tactics Bundle für 7,39€


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebote:
Runner 2 für 6,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Steam Machine Startangebot
*
gog.com:
*Herbstschlussverkauf: 6.Tag


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Fractured Space (Early Access) für 4,99€

*gog.com:
*Herbstschlussverkauf: 7.Tag
*
Bundle Stars:
*Blazing Bundle für 1,99€


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2015)

Das Shadow of Mordor GOTY Upgrade (ehemaliger Seasonpass) ist zum ersten mal seit gestern mit Rabatt verfügbar

Save 66% on Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor - GOTY Edition Upgrade on Steam 

3,39€


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2015)

Die Heftvollversionen im November:

*PC Games 11/2015:
*Dark (Kalypso Launcher)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Assassins Creed: Liberation HD



*Gamestar 11/2015:*
Port Royale 3

*Computer Bild Spiele 12/2015 Gold Edition:
*Anno 1404
Bridge Constructor: Mittelalter
Hinter dem Spiegel 2: Total Verhext (Wimmelbildspiel / Registrierung per E-Mail)
Darksiders (Ab 18 Downloadversion: Key kann zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr abgerufen werden und muss dann in Steam aktiviert werden)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Just Cause, Child of Light und Saints Row IV (Ab 18 Downloadversion)


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2015)

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/ghostbusters-the-video-game

1,99€ Steam Key





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbnG6nnZ7TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Es ist das gute Ghostbuster Spiel nicht Ghostbuster Sanctum of Slime das oft mit dem hier verwechselt wird


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. November 2015)

Sehr unterschätztes Spiel.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Sehr unterschätztes Spiel.


gammelt schon ewig in meiner bibliothek rum. [emoji17]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2015)

Gibt es mittlerweile eine funktionierende AA-Unterstützung dafür?


----------



## Exar-K (12. November 2015)

Und man kann bei Steam anscheinend nicht auf DE-Synchro umstellen, die fehlt schlicht.
Ein Grund weshalb ich nach der Installation vor einiger Zeit das Spiel noch nicht angerührt habe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Und man kann bei Steam anscheinend nicht auf DE-Synchro umstellen, die fehlt schlicht.
> Ein Grund weshalb ich nach der Installation vor einiger Zeit das Spiel noch nicht angerührt habe.



Da ich das Spiel auch auf meinem Steamaccount habe, hab ich das grad mal runtergeladen und reingeschaut. Bei mir ist es mit englischer Sprachausgabe und dt. Untertiteln.
War die Ladenversion komplett in deutsch mit deutscher Sprachausgabe oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Exar-K (12. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> War die Ladenversion komplett in deutsch mit deutscher Sprachausgabe oder wie meinst du das?


Ja, meines Wissens wurde das Spiel komplett synchronisiert mit den Originalsprechern der Filme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. November 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ja, meines Wissens wurde das Spiel komplett synchronisiert mit den Originalsprechern der Filme.


Als Besitzer der Retail kann ich das zu 100% bestätigen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ja, meines Wissens wurde das Spiel komplett synchronisiert mit den Originalsprechern der Filme.



Ich hab jetzt was rausgefunden. Man muss in den Optionen unter Audio/Grafik dort englisches audio auf aus stellen und dann ist es mit deutscher Sprachausgabe.
Sehr kurios. 
Wer denkt sich so etwas aus? Da muss man erst mal drauf kommen.
Statt auswählbar Englisch/Deutsch muss man Englisch auf aus stellen, dass man die deutsche Sprachausgabe hat


----------



## Exar-K (12. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt was rausgefunden. Man muss in den Optionen unter Audio/Grafik dort englisches audio auf aus stellen und dann ist es mit deutscher Sprachausgabe.


Hast du es schon getestet?
Betrifft das nur die Synchro im Spiel oder auch die Zwischensequenzen/Intro?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Hast du es schon getestet?
> Betrifft das nur die Synchro im Spiel oder auch die Zwischensequenzen/Intro?



Ich hab jetzt nur den Anfang gesehen, aber da waren sowohl die Zwischensequenz als auch das Spiel komplett in Deutsch.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2015)

Was für unsere Filmfans

Ghostbusters I + II (Ultimate Hero Pack inklusive 19cm Figur) Ghostbusters I + II (Ultimate Hero Pack inklusive 19cm Figur) günstig bei SATURN bestellen
Underworld 1-4 (Ultimate Hero Pack inklusive 23cm Figur) Underworld 1-4 (Ultimate Hero Pack inklusive 23cm Figur) günstig bei SATURN bestellen
Spider-Man 1-3 (Ultimate Hero Pack inklusive 22cm Figur) Spider-Man 1-3 (Ultimate Hero Pack inklusive 22cm Figur) günstig bei SATURN bestellen

Jeweils 39€

Versandkostenfrei wenn es in eine Filiale in eurer Nähe geliefert wird und für Neukunden gibt es noch einen 5€ Gutschein (einlösbar ab 30€) wenn man sich für den newsletter anmeldet.


----------



## McDrake (12. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/ghostbusters-the-video-game
> 
> 1,99€ Steam Key




Argh

Sold out - Sorry, this product is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Beyond Eyes für 7,79€

Wochenendaktionen:
GRAV für 6,80€ (Kann kostenlos bis Sonntag gespielt werden)
Klei Publisher Wochenende (alle Spiele sind nicht nur reduziert, sondern können auch bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
I am Bread & Goat Simulator Wochenend-Deal*

gog.com:
*Herbstschlussverkauf: 8.Tag
*
Humble Store:
*Humble Weekly Bundle: Made in Singapore
*
Indie Gala:*
The Premium Bundle


----------



## stawacz (13. November 2015)

Freitag der 13te Angebote bei Fast2Play  Freitag


Civ 5 complete edition für 12 euro

Tropico 5 für ca 5 euro

Europa Universalis 4 für ca 6 euro

GTA5 31 euro

usw usw


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. November 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> Freitag der 13te Angebote bei Fast2Play  Freitag
> 
> 
> Civ 5 complete edition für 12 euro
> ...



Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, sollte man hier keine gray market key seller verlinken, dann meckern die Leute 

Btw, lass dich von den Preisen nicht täuschen. Da kommen seit diesem Jahr noch MwSt drauf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. November 2015)

Der HumbleBundle-Store feiert seinen 2. Geburtstag. Aus diesem Anlass gibt es wieder zahlreiche Schnäppchen, darunter sehr gute wie *Deus Ex: Human Revolution (D.C.), Fahrenheit, Grim Fandango* etc...

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...128028133&mc_cid=58185f4aef&mc_eid=5612be403f


----------



## PcJuenger (14. November 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> Freitag der 13te Angebote bei Fast2Play  Freitag
> 
> 
> Civ 5 complete edition für 12 euro
> ...



Civ 5 complete gibt's doch im Einzelhandel schon seit geraumer Zeit für 10-15€


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. November 2015)

Habe in meinen Mails gerade noch einen Humble-Key für *Metro 2033* gefunden. Dürfte noch nicht eingelöst sein, keine Garantie. Wenn ihn jemand haben möchte, einfach Bescheid sagen. Inzwischen dürfte das Spiel aber eigentlich jeder haben...


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Running with Rifles für 8,99€

*gog.com:
*Herbschlussverkauf: Letzter Tag


----------



## Sanador (14. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *gog.com:
> *Herbschlussverkauf: Letzter Tag



Alle noch schnell World in Conflict: Complete Edition -50% bei GOG.com kaufen! Hop Hop!


----------



## MichaelG (14. November 2015)

Bei www.Indiegala.com gratis Desert Thunder


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Remember Me für 5,59€


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2015)

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/jade-empire-1/pc-download/base-game/special-edition

Jade Empire umsonst


----------



## Enisra (15. November 2015)

schönes Spiel, unedingt zulegen :o


----------



## USA911 (15. November 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> schönes Spiel, unedingt zulegen :o



Developed by BioWare; Published by Microsoft Game Studios aufs Haus von EA -> haben die die Lizenz aufgekauft oder wie kommt es das es jetzt von EA kommt? Kannte das Spiel gar nicht und denke mal nicht, da es keine Serie ist, das die Lizenz deswegen gekauft wurde. Weiß da jemand mehr darüber, würd mich echt interesieren...


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Developed by BioWare; Published by Microsoft Game Studios aufs Haus von EA -> haben die die Lizenz aufgekauft oder wie kommt es das es jetzt von EA kommt? Kannte das Spiel gar nicht und denke mal nicht, da es keine Serie ist, das die Lizenz deswegen gekauft wurde. Weiß da jemand mehr darüber, würd mich echt interesieren...


bioware gehört zu ea. und die marke jade empire wird immer bioware gehört haben, da ms damals nur publisher war.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/jade-empire-1/pc-download/base-game/special-edition
> 
> Jade Empire umsonst



War das nur ein Bug? Als da stand, dass es aufs Haus geht, da kam bei mir immer eine Fehlermeldung und konnte es nicht hinzufügen. Jetzt steht da, dass es 14,99€ kostet :>
Naja, ist nicht so schlimm. Ich hab das Spiel schon bei gog.com.


----------



## MichaelG (16. November 2015)

Ging mir ebenso. Schade.


----------



## Batze (16. November 2015)

Bei dlh.net gibt es auch wieder was neues, umsonst.

Als Steam Key, 

- Gorky 17.





Shadow_Man schrieb:


> War das nur ein Bug? Als da stand, dass es aufs Haus geht, da kam bei mir immer eine Fehlermeldung und konnte es nicht hinzufügen. Jetzt steht da, dass es 14,99€ kostet :>
> Naja, ist nicht so schlimm. Ich hab das Spiel schon bei gog.com.



Hat wohl einer zu Früh reingesetzt. Könnte also eventuell das nächste Spiel aufs Haus sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Train Fever für 6,24€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche: Tropico Reihe
*
Indiegala:
*Neues Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. November 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
GameGuru für 9,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Life is Feudal für 17,99€
Dream für 9,59€
*
Humble Store:
*Humble Deluxe Edition Games


----------



## Wynn (18. November 2015)

3 für 2: Nintendo-Spiele für Wii U, Wii & 3DS | SATURN

StarCraft 2: Legacy of the Void Strategie günstig bei SATURN bestellen 29,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Mergegames Spiele reduziert

*Indiegala:*
Steamspiele reduziert und Eurofighter Tycoon gibt es kostenlos

*Bundle Stars:
*Fallout Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Company of Heroes 2 für 7,49€ (DLCs sind auch reduziert)

Wochenendaktionen:
Space Engineers (Early Access) für 11,49€ (Kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Hotline Miami 2 für 8,99€

*gog.com:*
Stronghold Crusader 2 für 11,69€
Starpoint Gemini 2 für 8,09€

*Humble Store:*
Neues Weekly Bundle: Japan Edition All-Stars

*Bundle Stars:
*Hidden Gems Bundle für 2,99€
Dishonored Goty für 8,49€
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth für 2,49€
Fallout New Vegas: Ultimate Edition für 6,79€
Fallout 3 Goty für 6,79€
Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor Bundle für 14,99€
Fear Bundle für 4,99€


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2015)

https://www.origin.com/en-de/store/buy/far-cry-4/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition

Farcry 4 7,95€ in Origin wird euch der UPLAY Code angezeigt den ihr dann in Uplay aktiviert


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.origin.com/en-de/store/buy/far-cry-4/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
> 
> Farcry 4 7,95€ in Origin wird euch der UPLAY Code angezeigt den ihr dann in Uplay aktiviert


wow. das ist krasses preis.
danke.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wochenendaktionen:
> Space Engineers (Early Access) für 11,49€ (Kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)



+ Medieval Engineers (Early Access) für 9,49 Euro

Tolles Spiel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> + Medieval Engineers (Early Access) für 9,49 Euro
> 
> Tolles Spiel...
> 
> ...



Sind die beide auch gut alleine spielbar oder eher auf MP ausgelegt?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sind die beide auch gut alleine spielbar oder eher auf MP ausgelegt?



Ich habe bislang 15 Stunden nur darin investiert, eine Festung in einen Berg zu knallen. Man kann es, ähnlich wie Minecraft, auch allein spielen und sich in der Sandbox austoben. Sowohl im Creative-Mode als auch im Survival-Mode. Ist natürlich noch Alpha, es lässt sich im Spiel aber schon sehr viel anstellen - mehr sogar allein als im Multiplayer, der erst vor ein paar Wochen in einer ersten Form implementiert wurde.


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vu1nm_JKlaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Beide spiele sind eine Sandbox die allein und zusammen klappt

Wobei später wenn Medival Engineers mal soweit fertig ist und multiplayer stabil läuft eher der Spass drann liegt das man im coop gegenseitig seine burgen zerstört 



Farcry4 war wohl Datenbankfehler kostet wieder 40 euro


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2015)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/2kweekend/

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/batmanweekend/

Zwei kleine Sales beim Humble Store

TESO 13,74€
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/the-elder-scrolls-online-tamriel-unlimited


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Star Drive 2 für 9,51€
*
gog.com:*
Stardock-Spiele gibt es jetzt neu auf gog.com
Außerdem: Wochenendangebote

*Indie Gala:
*Friday Special Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Verdun für 10,75€


----------



## LowriderRoxx (22. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Verdun für 10,75€


Die hätten es gleich PTSD-Simulator nennen sollen, dann gäbe es weniger Missverständnisse.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2015)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Die hätten es gleich *PTSD*-Simulator nennen sollen, dann gäbe es weniger Missverständnisse.



Was heißt PTSD und was meinst du mit Missverständnissen? Hab das Spiel noch nicht gespielt bisher.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was heißt PTSD und was meinst du mit Missverständnissen? Hab das Spiel noch nicht gespielt bisher.



*Post-traumatic stress disorder*. Oder auf deutsch, "_Posttraumatische Belastungsstörung_", ein psychisches Leiden, das sehr viele Kriegsteilnehmer, egal, ob aktiv, oder passiv, betrifft.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> *Post-traumatic stress disorder*. Oder auf deutsch, "_Posttraumatische Belastungsstörung_", ein psychisches Leiden, dass sehr viele Kriegsteilnehmer, egal, ob aktiv, oder passiv, betrifft.



Danke Dir, Bremse 

Ist das Spiel so stressig?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (22. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Danke Dir, Bremse
> 
> Ist das Spiel so stressig?


Verdun ist in mancher Hinsicht ziemlich oldschool. Die Lernkurve ist recht steil, und Fehler führen zum Tod.

Eigentlich führt alles zum Tod. Kopf über den Grabenrand? Tod durch Kopfschuss. Liegen im Graben? Tod durch Mörser oder Giftgas. Rumirren im Niemandsland? Tod durch Beschuss. Teilnahme an Sturmangriff? Tod durch Beschuss. Weigerung? Tod durch Exekution. Selbst Arma mit ACE auf realistic vergibt dir mehr Fehler. 

Das Gameplay macht wirklich Spaß, vor allem das Squad-System ist besser ausgearbeitet als bei Battlefield o.Ä. Aber der Frust, der endlose Frust.... gnaaaaahh. Wer sich schonmal ein Duell mit einem Baumstumpf geliefert hat oder die verdammte Gasmaske nicht schnell genug angezogen bekam, weiss was ich meine.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2015)

DLH.NET The Gaming People

Two World 2 Steamkey für regestrierte & neu regestrierte umsonst


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2015)

*Steam:
*Die neuen Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:
*Neues every Monday Bundle

*Bundlestars:
*Armageddon-Sale vom 23.November bis 1. Dezember


----------



## Batze (24. November 2015)

Wieder mal ein Update bei dlh.net

Momentan gibt es, *auch für neu Registrierte*, die (Steam) Keys der gesamten letzten Wochen abzustauben.
Nach meinem letztem Bericht kommen noch 5 neue Games dazu.
Ein kleiner Hacken, nicht alle Keys sind sofort erhältlich. Es kann ein paar Tage dauern bis alle Freigeschaltet werden.
Dann  steht hinter dem Spiel diese Info - No keys left – Please try again tomorrow.


Hier die momentane Liste der Keys. In Fett die Spiele die neu dazugekommen sind.

*Two Worlds 2* 
Earth 2150 - The Moon Project
Commander - Conquest Of The Americas    
*Otherland*
Earth 2150 - Lost Souls        
*Two Worlds - Game of the Year Edition    *
Pirates of Black Cove    
Knights and Merchants HD    
*Knightshift* 
X-Blades    
*East India Company Gold Edition    *
Gorky 17    
Enclave    


Viel Spass beim einsammeln der Keys.


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2015)

*the saboteur* gibt's grad für etwas mehr als einen euro bei origin! 
https://www.origin.com/en-de/store/buy/56555/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
kaufbefehl! selten hat es mehr spaß gemacht, nazis in den arsch zu treten! 

wer die uncut-version will, muss aber wohl mit nicht-deutscher ip kaufen.


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Update bei dlh.net
> 
> Momentan gibt es, *auch für neu Registrierte*, die (Steam) Keys der gesamten letzten Wochen abzustauben.
> Nach meinem letztem Bericht kommen noch 5 neue Games dazu.
> ...



Otherland scheint aber schon durch zu sein. Ich hab statt einem Schalter zum Key freischalten im Profil nur einen Strich.


----------



## Batze (24. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Otherland scheint aber schon durch zu sein. Ich hab statt einem Schalter zum Key freischalten im Profil nur einen Strich.



Hab ich momentan auch, genauso wie bei 3 anderen der neueren Titel. Nur TW2 hab ich momentan schnappen können. Ich denke einfach mal weiter warten. Gebe es da gar keine Keys mehr, hätten sie es wohl raus genommen.
Mal sehen und in Geduld üben was da noch passiert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2015)

*Steam: *
Tagesangebot:
Microids 30th Anniversary Bundle (mit z.B. den Still Life oder Syberia Spielen) für 8,25€
Midweek Madness Angebote (die sonst bis Freitag gehen), die gibt es diesmal nicht. Das spricht sehr dafür, dass bald (vermutlich morgen) die Herbstaktion startet.

*gog.com:*
D&D: Classic Bundle
D&D Goldbox Bundle
Warhammer Bundle
Star Trek Bundle
The Witcher 3 (die anderen Witcher Spiele sind auch reduziert) für 29,99€
Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition für 4,69€
Galactic Civilizations III für 24,99€

*Humble Store:*
Humble Codemasters Bundle


----------



## Exar-K (25. November 2015)

Die beiden Vorgänger zu Legacy of the Void sind gerade bei Blizzard für je 10€ zu haben:
https://eu.battle.net/shop/de/product/starcraft-ii-wings-of-liberty
https://eu.battle.net/shop/de/product/starcraft-ii-heart-of-the-swarm


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die beiden Vorgänger zu Legacy of the Void sind gerade bei Blizzard für je 10€ zu haben:
> https://eu.battle.net/shop/de/product/starcraft-ii-wings-of-liberty
> https://eu.battle.net/shop/de/product/starcraft-ii-heart-of-the-swarm



hm. da könnte ich glatt schwach werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. November 2015)

Es lohnt sich definitiv. Auch wenn Starcraft 2 ein Multiplayerhit ist, so sind die SP-Kampagnen auch echt gut gemacht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. November 2015)

Bei Origin ist der Black Friday Sale gestartet


----------



## Batze (25. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm. da könnte ich glatt schwach werden.



Unbedingt Zuschlagen. 
So günstig gibt es Blizzard Games(jedenfalls Diablo und Starcraft) nicht immer und allein die Solo Missionen unterhalten dich vorzüglich über längere Zeit.
Dazu hast du dann auch noch von Fans erstellten Content und wenn du nicht gerne Multiplayer spielst, kannst du immer noch gegen die KI spielen oder Erfolge sammeln oder oder oder.
Also für 20€ hast du jede Menge Spiel Fun auf ganz lange Sicht, wenn dich solche Titel überhaupt ansprechen.
Und das die Titel voll ausgereift sind, sollte auch klar sein. Also fette Bugs oder sowas wirst du nicht haben.


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei Origin ist der Black Friday Sale gestartet



Bei Amazon auch http://www.amazon.de/pc-mac-downloa...f=nav_shopall_dgs_gam?ie=UTF8&node=1333619031


----------



## McDrake (25. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *the saboteur* gibt's grad für etwas mehr als einen euro bei origin!
> https://www.origin.com/en-de/store/buy/56555/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
> kaufbefehl! selten hat es mehr spaß gemacht, nazis in den arsch zu treten!
> 
> wer die uncut-version will, muss aber wohl mit nicht-deutscher ip kaufen.




Das ist eines jener Spiele, die mich immer schon interessiert hat und ich mir sicher bin, dass es zu mir passt
I
Uff... Gut, dass der Sale noch gilt.
Ist eben gekauft worden

Danke Dir!


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Danke Dir!



nix zu danken.
ich bin ja froh, wenn noch andere das spiel entdecken.
*saboteur* erfindet das rad sicher nicht neu, aber alleine wegen des super-sympathischen protagonisten ist es imo spielenswert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. November 2015)

*Steam:*
Entdeckungsaktion gestartet - Tag 1

*Indiegala:
*Hump Day Bundle


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2015)

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 - Dracula's Tomb Premium Edition Adventure günstig bei SATURN bestellen


12,99€


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2015)

bei *gmg* ist jetzt auch (green thursday-) sale.
keine ahnung, ob was lohneswertes dabei ist, noch nicht reingeschaut. 

Green Thursday Deals


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. November 2015)

*Humble Store:
*Neues Weekly Bundle: Team 17 - The Threequel

*Indie Gala:
*Metro Reduxe Bundle (beide Spiele) für 7,49€


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://store.eu.square-enix.com/emea_de/games/pc-windows-download/Hitman-2-Silent-Assassin.php


----------



## Exar-K (27. November 2015)

Heute wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino
Wie gehabt alle Filme für 99 Cent.

Die heutige Auswahl ist imo aber recht dürftig.
Außer Russell Crowe sehe ich nicht so viele interessante Streifen.
Vielleicht noch Two Night Stand, da ich von Miles Teller nach Whiplash durchaus angetan bin.


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Heute wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino
> Wie gehabt alle Filme für 99 Cent.
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTnn0wID8TI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wenn man auf Disneyfilme steht kann man sich den Film anschauen


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2015)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/promo/xmas

Weihnachtsale bei Gamesplanet

https://www.indiegala.com/fallen

Lords of the fallen Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2015)

Auf Greenmangaming ist im moment auch so einiges reduziert: PC Games Download - Green Man Gaming

*Indiegala:*
Pitch Dark Bundle
Microids Mega Bundle


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2015)

Darksiders 2 Deathnitive Edition umsonst für Besitzer von Darksiders 2 + Seasonpass

Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition Redeem


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Darksiders 2 Deathnitive Edition umsonst für Besitzer von Darksiders 2 + Seasonpass
> 
> Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition Redeem


Wohl nicht für deutsche Kunden...


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2015)

Ich bin Deutsch und habe es bekommen 

falls die website sich aufhängt f5 drücken und das steam profil muss öffentlich sein


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2015)

Ach... Mein Fehler. Da steht es ja, für Besitzer der normalen Version... Hab deinen Post missverstanden.


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2015)

https://www.mcgame.com/de/cd-projekt-red-the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-pc-gog-code

Witcher 3
19,99€ GOG Code


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2015)

Bei Green Man Gaming bekommt man Just Cause 3 für 34,65€
Wenn man diesen Code einlöst: 23OFFJ-USTCUS-E3SALE

*Humble:* 
Cyber Monday Deals

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (1. Dezember 2015)

*Uplay Shop:*
Buy One Get One Free: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood für 3,74€: Assassin's Creed® Brotherhood
Might & Magic: Clash of Heroes für 3,75€: Might & Magic Clash Of Heroes®


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2015)

Jade Empire Origin umsonst

https://www.origin.com/en-de/store/buy/jade-empire-1/pc-download/base-game/special-edition


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2015)

Jepp. 1000 Thanks. Und schon ist das Game meins.


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2015)

Southpark Steamkey 5,10€

South Park: Der Stab der Wahrheit [PC Code - Steam]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Magicka 2 für 7,49€
Neue Angebote der Woche
*
gog.com:*
The Moment of Silence für 3,49€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Rainbow Six Siege für 39,99€
December Deals


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2015)

Moment of Silence ist ein cooles Dystopie Adventure mit der Synchronstimme von Bruce Willis


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2015)

im vip-room von gmg gibts unter anderem *the witcher 3* für 25,99.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Moment of Silence ist ein cooles Dystopie Adventure mit der Synchronstimme von Bruce Willis


Neben* Overclocked* der beste Titel von House of Tales.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2015)

Wobei ich bei Overclocked so bei 50% nicht mehr durchgesehen hatte wegen der Bandaufnahmen und wo ich weitermachen sollte. Aber der Ansatz ist echt cool.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei Overclocked so bei 50% nicht mehr durchgesehen hatte wegen der Bandaufnahmen und wo ich weitermachen sollte. Aber der Ansatz ist echt cool.


Großer Fehler dass du unterbrochen hast. Ich fand gerade die Story im "Memento"-Rückwärts-Erzählstil so richtig erfrischend und spannend. Solltest du nochmal versuchen, sonst verpasst du eine sehr gute zweite Hälfte.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Dezember 2015)

Mache ich mit Sicherheit. Ich hatte ungefähr zur Mitte nur den Faden verloren. Könnte an einer Spielepause gelegen haben. War zwar nur 1 Woche aber das kann ja schon entscheidend sein.


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2015)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/grand-theft-auto-v-rockstar-key--2625-1

Grand Theft Auto V Rockstar Social Club Key 29,95 euro


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. Dezember 2015)

*GOG:*
Wintersale: Eröffnungsangebote: GOG.com
Unter anderem kann man wieder ein Überraschungsspiel kaufen für 2,89€, drin ist ein Spiel im Wert zwischen 9,99$ bis 39,99$ (welches nicht unter den normalen Angeboten ist).


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Republique für 11,49€

*Indie Gala:
*Back to Basics Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*All Stars 4 Bundle


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2015)

Das Adventure *Deponia *gibt's geschenkt via Chip.de Adventskalender (Tür 3) ("nur" 40.000 Keys, schnell handeln) (Gamesrocket inkl. Steam Key)


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2015)

Die Heftvollversionen im Dezember:

*PC Games 12/2015:*
Assassin's Creed Liberation HD (Uplay)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann:


Spoiler



Anno 1404



*Gamestar 12/2015:
*Das Schwarze Auge: Demonicon (Steam + Kalypso Launcher)
*
Computer Bild Spiele 01/2016 (Gold Edition mit 2 DVDs):
*Just Cause (der 1. Teil - ohne Registrierung und Aktivierung)
Omerta: City of Gangsters (Steam)
Vampire gegen Zombies (Registrierung per E-Mail)
Saints Row IV (Ab 18 Downloadversion - Der Code kann zwischen 23-6 Uhr abgerufen werden und muss in Steam aktiviert werden)

In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Just Cause 2 (ab 18 Download) & Might & Magic X: Legacy


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dreamfall Chapters für 11,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Bound by Flame für 5,99€
Besiege (Early Access) für 5,59€*

Humble Store:
*Humble Weekly Bundle: Gambitious Digital Entertainment


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:*
*TGA 2015:* The Game Awards 2015



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Uplay Shop:*
*72H: *Assassin's Creed Liberation für 4,99€: Assassin's Creed Liberation HD
*72H:* Might & Magic: Heroes 6: Shades of Darkness für 3,74€: Might & Magic® Heroes® VI - Shades of Darkness


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2015)

Shadow Complex für den PC als Download umsonst

https://www.epicgames.com/shadowcomplex/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Shadow Complex für den PC als Download umsonst
> 
> https://www.epicgames.com/shadowcomplex/


Muss ich mir heute Abend mal näher betrachten, auf den ersten Blick sieht es gar nicht so übel aus.


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Muss ich mir heute Abend mal näher betrachten, auf den ersten Blick sieht es gar nicht so übel aus.



Hab da mal eine Demo auf der 360 gespielt.
Fands sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Demo auf der 360 gespielt.
> Fands sehr unterhaltsam.


Deine Aussage reicht schon. Bin überzeugt.


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2015)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/promo/xmas

Gamesplanet XMAS Sale Woche 2


----------



## Exar-K (4. Dezember 2015)

Bei Amazon gibt es gerade die G402 von Logitech für 29€ im Blitzangebot.
So günstig hab ich die Maus noch nie gesehen.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/angebote


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Wem noch alle *Hitman*-Teile fehlen kann diese für 9,99€bei gamesrepublic.com kaufen.

https://gamesrepublic.com/game/action,hitman-collection,3608.html

Angebot gilt noch für 2 Tage.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Strider für 4,94€

*gog.com:
*Winterangebote: Tag 3
*
Indie Gala:
*Creepy Adventurer Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Nordic Games Weekend Sale


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2015)

Save 40% on Assassin's Creed® Syndicate on Steam

36 € ist vieleicht Preisfehler oder Ubisoft vertraut der AC Marke nicht mehr nach Unity weil ein 40% Rabatt nach 2 Wochen ist heftig ^^


----------



## Batze (4. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Save 40% on Assassin's Creed® Syndicate on Steam
> 
> 36 € ist vieleicht Preisfehler oder Ubisoft vertraut der AC Marke nicht mehr nach Unity weil ein 40% Rabatt nach 2 Wochen ist heftig ^^



Da ist Steam doch noch teuer. Auf diversen Key Shops bekommst du es für unter 30€.


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2015)

https://www.indiegala.com/hump

Bis morgen noch mit 50% Rabatt


http://www.chip.de/downloads/CyberGhost-VPN-5-Special-Edition_84137913.html

CyberGhost VPN 5 Special Edition 1 Jahr Gratis


----------



## Shorty484 (5. Dezember 2015)

Bei Instant Gaming sind zur Zeit alle Games teilweise stark reduziert:
Instant Gaming: Kaufen Sie Ihre CD-Key für Steam, Steambox, Origin, Battle.net für PC. Die günstigsten aus dem Netz, und Sie erhalten sie sofort 24/7!
Lohnt sich mal rein zu schauen.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (5. Dezember 2015)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Instant Gaming: Kaufen Sie Ihre CD-Key für Steam, Steambox, Origin, Battle.net für PC. Die günstigsten aus dem Netz, und Sie erhalten sie sofort 24/7!



Das ist aber kein offizieller Verkäufer, oder?
Die Preise scheinen mir dafür zu niedrig zu sein


----------



## Shorty484 (5. Dezember 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein offizieller Verkäufer, oder?
> Die Preise scheinen mir dafür zu niedrig zu sein


Die Keys sind in Ordnung, bis jetzt sind keine Probleme bekannt und ich hab schon etliche Keys dort gekauft.


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2015)

Keyshop Keys sind halt teilweise glück bezüglich doppelten keys / oder region lock keys oder co 
Meist hat man glück mit dem support aber nie per sofortüberweisung oder kredikarte dort zahlen 

Gog Wintersale Telltale Angebot ohne aktivierung

Game of Thrones: A Telltale Games Series -50% bei GOG.com 14,79$
Tales from the Borderlands -50% bei GOG.com 12,19$


Retail Digital Keyhändler
Assassin’s Creed Syndicate Uplay Key + Preorder DLC
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/assassin-s-creed-syndicate-uplay-key--2822-1 29,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2015)

*Humble Store:
*Far Cry Wochenende

*Indie Gala:
*Hacker Charity Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2015)

Bei Chip.de gibts heute Enclave (als Steamkey): Enclave - Download - CHIP
Komisch allerdings, dass man sich dafür bei MMOGA registrieren soll. Naja ich hab das Spiel schon, aber wer interesse hat^^


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei Chip.de gibts heute Enclave (als Steamkey): Enclave - Download - CHIP
> Komisch allerdings, dass man sich dafür bei MMOGA registrieren soll. Naja ich hab das Spiel schon, aber wer interesse hat^^



Gibt es auch immer noch bei dlh.net
Da muss man sich zwar auch registrieren, kann dann aber mehrere Steam Keys abstauben.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (6. Dezember 2015)

*UPlay Shop:*
*72H Deals:* Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte
*72H:* Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier - Deluxe Edition für 5€: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier - Deluxe Edition
*72H:* Bloody Good Time für 1,25€: Bloody Good Time


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Out of the Park Baseball 2016 für 9,99€

*gog.com:
*Winterangebote: Tag 5. u.a. mit Bundle Best of Bullfrog und King's Quest Spiele, The Book of Unwritten Tales 2 für 8,29€


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2015)

GOG.com

Telltale Walking Dead DRM FREE GOG Bundle  13,47$


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2015)

*nova launcher* für 10 cent statt 4,50 euro.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher.prime&hl=de


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II Retribution für 4,99€ (Kann 1 Woche lang auch kostenlos gespielt werden)
Außerdem noch kostenlos spielbar für 1 Woche: Action Henk

Und es gibt neue Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Gauntlet Party Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Hearts of Iron III für 2,49€

Midweek Madness (bis Freitag um 19 Uhr):
Victor Vran für 9,99€
Eve Online für 4,99 (+ monatliche Gebühren nach 1 Monat)

*gog.com:
*Winterangebote: Tag 7
*
Humble Store:
*Humble NEOGEO 25th Anniversary Bundle
Evoland 2 für 9,99€
*
Bundle Stars:
*Killer Bundle 6


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dyscourse für 5,24€

*gog.com:
*Winterangebote: 8.Tag
Heute u.a. mit den alten Hitman Spielen und der Wing Commander Reihe

*Indie Gala:*
Central Command Bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (9. Dezember 2015)

*Origin:*
Action-Sale: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/deals/sale/origin-action-sale

*Uplay Shop: *
72H Deals: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte
Deals of the Week (Simulation Sale): Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Origin:*
> Action-Sale: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/deals/sale/origin-action-sale



Die Preise sind aber teilweise ein Witz: Dragon Age Inquisition Goty z.B. für 44,99€. Das gab es auf Amazon mal für 14,99€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (9. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das gab es auf Amazon mal für 14,99€



War das nicht ein Fehler von Amazon?  Die haben das Angebot doch schnell wieder entfernt


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2015)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/xcom-enemy-unknown-the-complete-edition-steam-key--1002-1

XCOM: Enemy Unknown - The Complete Edition 5,99 €


----------



## Bonkic (10. Dezember 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> War das nicht ein Fehler von Amazon?  Die haben das Angebot doch schnell wieder entfernt



richtig. 
das war ein preisfehler.
ich hatte damals nicht umsonst geschrieben, dass man schnell zuschlagen solle.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> richtig.
> das war ein preisfehler.
> ich hatte damals nicht umsonst geschrieben, dass man schnell zuschlagen solle.



Ach so. Und danke nochmal für den Hinweis damals. Hatte da schnell zugeschlagen


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2015)

Aktuell bei Square Enix wie jedes Jahr die Holiday-Surprise-Box. 5 Überraschungsspiele von Square Enix für EUR 6,49 im Paket. (Inhalt wird erst zum 18.12. bekanntgegeben und freigeschalten). Freischaltung via Steam.


https://store.eu.square-enix.com/emea_de/games/pc-windows-download/Holiday-Surprise-Box-2015.php


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2015)

LIGHTNING RETURNS™: FINAL FANTASY® XIII | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming

10% Release Rabatt
+ 20PERC-DECMBR-SVINGS Rabattcoupon
----------------------
11,52€


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:*
NEKOPARA Vol. 1 für 4,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Doom Reihe reduziert
Killing Floor 2 (Early Access) für 18,08€ (Kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)

*gog.com:
*Winterangebote: Tag 9

*Humble Store:
*Humble Weekly Bundle: Total War Encore

*Indie Gala:
*The Mixcellaneous Bundle
Im Store dort gibts einen kostenlosen Steamkey für Dead Bits

*Bundle Stars:*
Uprising Bundle


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2015)

Shadow Warrior (2013) -90% bei GOG.com 3,19$

Shadowrun: Dragonfall - Director's Cut -80% bei GOG.com 2,99$


----------



## Briareos (11. Dezember 2015)

*Gog.com*

*Giants: Citizen Kabuto* for free ... noch 45 Stunden lang ...
Einfach auf gog.com gehen, nach unten scrollen und auf das Banner klicken.

Ein völlig zu Unrecht von der Mehrheit unbeachtetes Meisterwerk.


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2015)

Es kann bis zu 60 Minuten dauern bis das Spiel in euren Account erscheint das läuft alles vollautomatisch ab 

Es ist die englische Fassung


----------



## McDrake (11. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es kann bis zu 60 Minuten dauern bis das Spiel in euren Account erscheint das läuft alles vollautomatisch ab
> 
> Es ist die englische Fassung



Ah danke... hab schon in der Bibliothek gesucht


... aaah, da isses ja


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2015)

Brüste der Wassernixenfraktion sind übrigens alle zensiert


----------



## svd (11. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Es ist die englische Fassung



Die US Version, um genau zu sein. Leider. Aber hey, 'ner geschenkten Reaper schaut man nicht unter die Wäsche, sag ich mal.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:
*Daily Deal: Double Fine Bundle 2015 für 18,59€: http://store.steampowered.com/sub/86537/*

UPlay Shop:*
72H Deals: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte
Franchise Packs im Sale: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Dezember 2015)

*gog.com:
*Winteraktion: Finale

*Green Man Gaming:
*Team 17 Titel reduziert
*
Humble Store:
*Call of Duty Wochenende
*
Indie Gala:
*Friday Special Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Ultimate Game Makers Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Dezember 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Daily Deal: Double Fine Bundle 2015 für 18,59€: Save 80% on Double Fine Bundle 2015 on Steam



Eine komische Aktion, die nur funktioniert, wenn man das Komplettpaket kauft. Einzelne Spiele sind nicht reduziert und der Preis wird auch nicht angepasst, wenn man einige Spiele schon hat.
Da finde ich solche Aktionen bei gog.com besser, da wird bei einem Paket dann der Preis der Spiele abgezogen, die man schon hat.


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2015)

https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/the-moment-of-silence/339840
The Moment of Silence Steamkey 2,99€

https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/the-dark-eye-universe-bundle/44166
Blackguards + Dlc, The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav, Memoria Bundle Steamkey 8,45€
https://www.indiegala.com/store/pro...-foxtales-dlc-and-free-soundtrack/295790_pack
Never alone + Soundtrack + Dlc Steamkey 4,49€


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2015)

Save 80% on The Book of Unwritten Tales Collection on Steam

13,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Save 80% on The Book of Unwritten Tales Collection on Steam
> 
> 13,99€



Super Aktion! Wer die Spiele noch nicht hat und Adventure mag, der sollte unbedingt zuschlagen


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wochenendaktionen:
> Doom Reihe reduziert



Übrigens: Doom 2 und Doom Classic Complete nicht mehr im deutschen Steam Store erhältlich


----------



## Sanador (12. Dezember 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> *Gog.com*
> 
> *Giants: Citizen Kabuto* for free ... noch 45 Stunden lang ...
> Einfach auf gog.com gehen, nach unten scrollen und auf das Banner klicken.
> ...


Mit diesem Patch hier bekommt man noch die schicken Geforce 3 Effekte.
GiantsWD - Latest news, downloads and updates for Giants Citizen Kabuto :: Files - Search

Und um Delphis volle Schönheit bewundern zu können, muss man einfach im C:\Program Files\GOG.com\Giants – Citizen Kabuto\Bin" Ordner (Standard), die File "arpfix.gzp" suchen und löschen.
Jaja so einfach war das "Entzensieren" damals, heute müsste man dafür wohl mit einer anderen IP spielen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Sid Meier's Railroads für 2,49€

*Bundle Stars:
*Omerta: City of Gangsters Complete Bundle für 2,99€


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Übrigens: Doom 2 und Doom Classic Complete nicht mehr im deutschen Steam Store erhältlich



Hab ich zum Glück noch ergattern können.


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2015)

Kommt ihr über Bundlestars dazu?
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/doom-ii


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Nee via Steam bevor die Spiele gestrichen worden sind. Aber mehr oder weniger zufällig. Daß eine Streichung stattfinden würde habe ich nicht gewußt oder geahnt.


----------



## golani79 (13. Dezember 2015)

Fehlen die nicht schon länger im deutschen Store?


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Fehlen die nicht schon länger im deutschen Store?



Nein, am Anfang waren die noch beim Angebot mit drin. Das waren ja die ungeschnittenen Versionen und wie bei Schnittberichte steht, war ja folgendes in Doom 2 drin: "Wie mittlerweile kein Geheimnis mehr sein dürfte, enthält *Doom 2* als Easter Egg geheime Levels, die denen von id Softwares berüchtigtem *Wolfenstein 3D* nachempfunden sind. Stilecht gibt es hier Zuhauf Nazis und verfassungsfeindliche Symbole zu finden."
Wahrscheinlich wurde es deswegen jetzt wieder entfernt. In der deutschen Version, die man z.B. in der Doom 3 BFG Edition bekommt (Da ist Doom 1 und 2 mit dabei), da wurde das ja geändert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Deadpool für 14,99€


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2015)

Worms Forts: Under Siege -100% bei GOG.com

Neues Gratisspiel bei GOG


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Lethal League für 4,07€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com*
Team 17 Spiele reduziert
Sins of al Solar Empire Rebellion Ultimate Edition für 19,99€

*Humble Store:
*GTA 5 für 35,99€

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited für 21,99€
[url=https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/the-elder-scrolls-online-tamriel-unlimited-imperial-edition]The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited Imperial Edition für 31,99€
[/URL]


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. Dezember 2015)

Secret Ponchos kann man für ein paar Tage auf steam kostenlos probieren und ist 50% off.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Die ersten drei *Baphomets* *Fluch*-Teile als Bundle für 1,99€.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/broken-sword-trilogy

Alles Steam-Keys.


----------



## TrinityBlade (15. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die ersten drei *Baphomets* *Fluch*-Teile als Bundle für 1,99€.


Teil drei lohnt sich nicht wirklich, oder? Die ersten beiden hab ich schon bei GOG.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2015)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Teil drei lohnt sich nicht wirklich, oder? Die ersten beiden hab ich schon bei GOG.


Der Sprung in die dritte Dimension konnte nicht den Charme und die Güte der Vorgänger halten, aber ganz schlecht ist es nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
King Arthur Collection für 7,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Stranded Deep (Early Access) für 11,99€
GTA V für 35,99€
*
Humble Store:
*Bully: Scholarship Edition für 2,49€
LA Noire Complete Edition für 7,49€
*
Bundle Stars:
*Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition für 5,99€
Baldur's Gate 2: Enhanced Edition für 5,99€
Icewind Dale: Enhanced Edition für 5,99€
..und noch weitere Spiele sind reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Bully für 2,49€

*gog.com:
*Overclocked für 3,39€

*Green Man Gaming:
*Final Fantasy VI für 11,16€ mit diesem Code
23PERC-WTHGMG-ADVENT

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Fully Loaded 2 Bundle


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2015)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/lego-jurassic-world-steam-key--2835-1

LEGO Jurassic World Steam Key 

 9,99€


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars: Battlefront [PC Code - Origin]: Amazon.de: Games

35 euro


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2015)

Ubisoft Christmas Sale

Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Evolve für 10,19€

Wochenendaktionen:
Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 für 44,99€
Kerbal Space Program für 23,99€
Sword Coast Legends für 19,99€ (Kann auch bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)

Humble Store:
Humble Weekly Bundle: Sports!


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2015)

Sony Computer Entertainment PS4 Until Dawn · USK 18

13,99€ Keine Versandkosten - Kein Strafaufschlag


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2015)

NEO MAGAZIN GAME ROYALE: JÄGER DER VERLORENEN GLATZE – NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE | ZDFneo


----------



## Bonkic (18. Dezember 2015)

lara croft go für 99 cent im play store. ios-version kostet wohl 1,99.


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2015)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/metal-gear-solid-v-ground-zeroes-steam-key--2723-1

Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes Steam Key 3,99€

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/metal-gear-rising-revengeance-steam-key--1040-1

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance Steam Key 3,99€

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/castlevania-lords-of-shadow-ultimate-edition-steam-key--2931-1

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow – Ultimate Edition Steam Key 4,99€

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/castlevania-lords-of-shadow-2-steam-key--1030-1

Castlevania Lords Of Shadow 2 Steam Key 5,99 €

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/far-cry-3-uplay-key--1084-1
Far Cry 3 Uplay Key 4,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/metal-gear-solid-v-ground-zeroes-steam-key--2723-1
> 
> Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes Steam Key 3,99€
> 
> ...


Dort gibt es auch *Grow Home* für lächerliche 2,72€.

Absoluter Kauftipp meinerseits!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2015)

Für Kunden von Greenmangaming.com gibt es ein vorzeitliches Weihnachtspräsent:

Ein Gratis-Key des Spiels *Alien Breed: Impact*.

Wer bereits Kunde ist sollte mal seine Emails checken...


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2015)

Dungeon of the Endless - Crystal Pack | wingamestore.com
Steam 4,99$

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/grimfandango_storefront
Grim Fandango Remastered Steam + DRM Free 3,49€

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/trine3_storefront
Trine 3: The Artifacts of Power Steam + DRM Free 5,49€

https://www.indiegala.com/riddles
Neues Rätsel Spiel Bundle Steam + DRM Free 2,49$

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/goat-simulator 
Goat Simulator Steam 2,49 €

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/dlc/goat-simulator-goat-z
Goat Simulator Zombie DLC Steam 1,24€

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/styx-master-of-shadows
Styx Steam 7,49€

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/whispered-world-special-edition
Whispered World Special Edition Steam 1,99€

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/deponia-the-complete-journey
Deponia Complete Steam 5,99€


Green Man Gaming Winter Sale 
20% Rabatt Coupon VOUCHER CODE: XMAS20-PERGMG-SVINGS
Folgende Preise ohne 20% Coupon

Middle-earth™: Shadow of Mordor™ Game of the Year Edition | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming
10,49€

Shadowrun: Dragonfall - Director's Cut | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming
2,79€

Shadowrun Returns | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming
2,99€

This War of Mine | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming
6,45€

Company of Heroes 2 | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming
7,49€

Valkyria Chronicles | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming
6,79€

Diverse Lego Titel
LEGO Titles


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2015)

Homeworld Remastered Collection | macgamestore.com

Steamkey 12,24 $

Homeworld (Remastered Collection) Strategie günstig bei SATURN bestellen 

14,99€

Retail Box mit Steamkey - Kostenlose Lieferung zu einem Saturn in deiner Nähe

Selbes Angebot mit selben Preis bei Amazon Keine VSK mit Prime oder Bücherbestellung
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00W1JYMRA/

Inhalte der Remastered Collection:
- Homeworld Remastered Edition mit Digital Soundtrack
- Homeworld 2 Remastered Edition mit Digital Soundtrack
- Homeworld Classic Version
- Homeworld 2 Classic Version
- Homeworld Remastered Steam Multiplayer Beta
- 100-seitiges Digital Artbook (exklusiv in dieser Collection)


----------



## golani79 (18. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dort gibt es auch *Grow Home* für lächerliche 2,72€.
> 
> Absoluter Kauftipp meinerseits!



Was macht man in dem Spiel genau?
Habs über PS+, aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Dezember 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Was macht man in dem Spiel genau?
> Habs über PS+, aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


Deinen knuffigen Roboter-Kumpanen B.U.D. zurück zum Mutterschiff bringen, indem man Ranken in den Himmel wachsen lässt und Diamanten sammelt. Ein sehr schönes, entspannendes, aber auch sehr chaotisch-lustiges und sehr kreatives Spiel.


----------



## golani79 (18. Dezember 2015)

Klingt gut - bei Gelegenheit dann auch mal installieren und spielen


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2015)

*gog.com:
*Wochenendangebote mit Spielen wie Empire Earth, Ground Control und so weiter


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Reus + REIS für 12,99€

*Humble Store:
*DRM-Free Holiday Sale
Von den meisten Spielen da bekommt man eine DRMfreie Version + Steamkey.

*Indie Gala:*
Dort gibt es im Store das Spiel Bloop kostenlos


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2015)

Underworld 1-4 (Ultimate Hero Pack inklusive 23 cm Figur) - Film Boxen & Film Specials - [Blu-ray] - Media Markt

Spider-Man 1-3 (Ultimate Hero Pack inklusive 22 cm Figur) - Film Boxen & Film Specials - [Blu-ray] - Media Markt

Ghostbusters I + II (Ultimate Hero Pack inklusive 19 cm Figur) - Film Boxen & Film Specials - [Blu-ray] - Media Markt

Je 29 € Versandkostenfrei


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Knights of Honor für 1,99€


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2015)

GOG.com

BETHESDA CATALOG -66/75%


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2015)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Organ Trail: Director's Cut für 1,99€

*gog.com:*
Dort gibt es gerade das Spiel Bio Menace kostenlos

*Indie Gala:
*Neues Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Black Christmas Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (22. Dezember 2015)

Chip Download Adventskalender heute das Wimmelbild-Spiel "Hinter dem Spiegel 2" gratis.


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2015)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/promo/disney_interactive

DISNEY INTERACTIVE PROMOTION bis zu 75% Rabatt

Lego Star Wars, Indianer Jones, Fluch der Karibik
Monkey Island 1 & 2 Remastered
SW KOTOR 1+2 
SW Republic Commando


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2015)

Steam Wintersale 

Keine Flashsales, Keine Communityvotes, keine Dailysales


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Steam Wintersale


Willkommen bei Steam!

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Square Enix Bundle 3: https://www.humblebundle.com/
Yogscast Jingle Jam 2015: https://www.humblebundle.com/yogscast*

UPlay Shop:*
Christmas Sale: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte
(Bei Kauf eines reduzierten Artikels erhält man garantierten Zugang zur Beta von _The Division_)

*Origin:*
Feiertagssale: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/deals/sale/origin-holiday-sale
*Unter anderem:*
Dragon Age Inquisition für  15,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/dragon-age-inquisition/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
Die Sims 4 für 19,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/sims-4/mac-pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
Battlefield: Hardline für 11,99€: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/battlefield-hardline/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2015)

*Bundle Stars:
*Syberia Combo Pack


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Dezember 2015)

*Amazon:*
Haufen Angebote: http://www.amazon.de/b?ie=UTF8&node=5495857031

_*Unter anderem:*
_The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt für 24,99€: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt [PC Code - GOG.com]: Amazon.de: Games
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Expansion Pass für 11,99€: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Expansion Pass [PC Code - GOG.com]: Amazon.de: Games
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Hearts of Stone für 4,99€: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Hearts of Stone [PC Game Code]: Amazon.de: Games
Rainbow Six: Siege für 35,99€: Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege [PC Code - Uplay]: Amazon.de: Games
Anno 2205 - Gold Edition für 49,99€: http://www.amazon.de/Anno-2205-Gold...UTF8&qid=1450817745&sr=1-1&keywords=anno+2205
Might & Magic: Heroes 7 - Deluxe Edition für 30,99€: http://www.amazon.de/Might-Magic-He...=1450817540&sr=1-3&keywords=heroes+7+download


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2015)

Far Cry® 4 – Limited Edition  10€


----------



## Bonkic (23. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Far Cry® 4 – Limited Edition  10€



das ist ein guter preis!


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Far Cry® 4 – Limited Edition  10€






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (25. Dezember 2015)

Und wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon:
Amazon Instant Video

Heute wohl die Weihnachtsausgabe, die Auswahl ist diesmal eher nicht so berauschend.
Aber vielleicht hat ja wer Interesse z.B. an A World Beyond oder Focus.


----------



## Wynn (25. Dezember 2015)

Wild Card ist für Action und Statham Fans auch ganz gut 

A World Beyond ist ein typischer disney film 

Focus ist sogar anschaubar obwohl will smith dabei ist


----------



## Wynn (26. Dezember 2015)

Franchise - Assassin's Creed

48 Stunden Flash Sale für Assassin Creed Franchise


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2015)

*Green Man Gaming:
*Winter Sale

*Humble Store:
*Weekly Bundle: Eye Candy 4
Deep Silver Weekend Sale
*
Indie Gala:
*Bitte nur Leute ab 18 anklicken: The Sexy Girls Bundle #2
*
Bundle Stars:
*Verdun für 10,75€


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2015)

*Bundle Stars:
*Indie Jam Bundle: Action Mix
Lego Batman Complete Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2015)

*Humble Store:
*Sega Midweek Sale

*Indie Gala:
*Neues Every Monday Bundle

*Groupees:
*Build a Greenlight 36


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2015)

*gog.com:
*Dort sind die Duke Spiele im Angebot
Die gibt es übrigens nur noch bis 31.Dezember zum Kauf dort, danach werden sie zumindest erstmal aus Lizenzgründen entfernt: Man sieht sich, Duke + Letzte Chance auf ein kostenloses Exemplar von Dragonsphere - GOG.com


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2015)

Interplaysale bei GOG
GOG.com

Toonstruck (Text&Ton Deutsch) , Freespace 2, Messiah sind MUST HAVE SPIELE für Leute die damit aufgewachsen sind wie ich





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kYhzVY0ZRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XaOAJOrK4zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qN4h3HQCr4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic: Amazon.de: Apps für Android

Knights of the old Republic für Android umsonst


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2015)

DuckTales: Remastered: Amazon.de: Apps für Android
http://www.amazon.de/Castle-Illusion-Starring-Mickey-Mouse/dp/B00Y3ZWEL6/

Noch zwei Gratis Spiele für Android Tablets


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2015)

*gog.com:
*Interplay Angebote*

Bundle Stars:*
Dragon Brawl Bundle für 1,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2015)

*Indie Gala:
*The Anime Roses Bundle


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2015)

3 kaufen, 2 bezahlen – Filme, Musik, Games & mehr | SATURN

Ab Samstag 3 für 2 auf Musik, Filme, Spiele


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2015)

*Humble Store:
*Humble Weekly Bundle: RiffTrax
Sind aber diesmal keine Spiele, sondern Videos, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2016)

entweder sind das Klassisch schlechte Filme oder Audiokommentare zu den Filmen, bei denen würde eher Filme sagen, denn Rifftrax ist so Quasi das kommerzielle Spin-Off von Mystery Science Theater 3000 und die Verkaufen Audiokommentare zu Filmen bei denen man sich über die grandios Schlechte Arbeit Lustig macht, ist halt leider Aufgrund der Filmrechte nie in Deutschland so richtig angekommen und ist im Prinzip der Vorläufer von Let's Play bzw. die direkte Vorlage für SchleFaz und nja, Kalkhofe hat auch ein paar Sendungen Syncronisiert


----------



## Seegurkensalat (1. Januar 2016)

Lucius kostenlos: https://www.indiegala.com/promo


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2016)

Hammer. Wenn ich das Game nicht schon hätte...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Januar 2016)

*Alien Breed Impact* gratis bei GreenManGaming.
https://team17.greenmangaming.com/

Man benötigt aber wohl noch zusätzlich Playfire, um den Aktivierungsschlüssel zu erhalten.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2016)

Thx. hab einfach Email und PW angegeben und es hat geklappt. Ob ich Playfiremitglied bin ? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2016)

*Indie Gala:
*Friday Special Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Winteraktion: Letzter Tag! Morgen Abend um 19 Uhr ist Schluß

*Green Man Gaming:
*Best of 2015
VOUCHER CODE: NWYEAR-20PERC-WTHGMG


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Jackbox Party Pack 2 für 17,24€
Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: Meisterdetektive

*Green Man Gaming:
*Grab more Games

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Mighty Big Bundle für 1,99€


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2016)

Im Every Monday Bundle ist Descent Underground enthalten





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K06s2Yvf91E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Es ist ein EA Spiel das derzeit 28 euro kostet Descent: Underground on Steam

Es ist ein HD Remake von Retro-Special: Descent 1


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Fruit of Grisaia für 18,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Rise of Nations: Extended Edition für 4,99€
Dungeons 2 für 9,99€
*
gog.com:
*Sengoku für 4,99€

*Bundle Stars:
*Chivalry Medieval Warfare - 3 Pack für 6,43€
Insurgency 4-Pack für 10,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Januar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Spellforce Complete für 5,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Lords of the Fallen Complete Bundle Reloaded


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2016)

*Bundle Stars:*
Eclipse Bundle für 1,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Januar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Sword of Asumi für 2,69€

Wochenendaktionen:
Planetary Annihilation: Titans für 11,09€
Broken Age für 5,74€
*
Humble Bundle:
*Neues Weekly Bundle: Tom Clancy Encore
*
Bundle Stars:
*Cities Skylines für 11,19€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Januar 2016)

Greenmangaming bietet was Neuartiges: Zwei Mystery-Bundles, deren Inhalt erst nach abgeschlossenem Kauf gelüftet werden.
Es gibt jeweils ein 3-Spiele-Bundle und ein 5-Spiele-Bundle. Kann alles Mögliche drin sein, Steam-, Origin- sowie uplay-Keys.

Wer gerne Lotto spielt, kann es ja auch hiermit versuchen, für 5,99€ bzw. 6,99€. 

Mystery Bundles


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Papers, please für 3,59€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendangebote
*
Indie Gala:
*The Entertainment Jam Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Endless Legend Classic Edition für 14,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2016)

Die Heftvollversionen im Januar 2016:

*PC Games 01/2016:
*Anno 1404 (kopierschutzfrei)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Trials Evolution




*Gamestar 01/2016:*
Assassins Creed 2 (Uplay-Account benötigt)

*Computer Bild Spiele 02/2016(Gold Edition):
*Might & Magic 10 - Legacy (Uplay)
Journey of a Roach
Aztec Venture
Just Cause 2 (Ab 18 Downloadversion - Key muss zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr abgerufen und dann in Steam aktiviert werden)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Decay - The Mare und Murdered Soul Suspect


----------



## Wynn (9. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Greenmangaming bietet was Neuartiges: Zwei Mystery-Bundles, deren Inhalt erst nach abgeschlossenem Kauf gelüftet werden.
> Es gibt jeweils ein 3-Spiele-Bundle und ein 5-Spiele-Bundle. Kann alles Mögliche drin sein, Steam-, Origin- sowie uplay-Keys.
> 
> Wer gerne Lotto spielt, kann es ja auch hiermit versuchen, für 5,99€ bzw. 6,99€.
> ...



Green Man Gaming hat zu 2016 die Verkaufserlaubnis Lizenzen für Warner Brothers, Acitivision und Ubisoft verloren

jede 100te Person die das 5er Key Paket kauft kriegt Black Ops 3 als Spiel Nummer 5 was natürlich total random ist  Die Machen dadurch derzeit richtig viel geld weil die Spiele die derzeit drinne sind die werden bei indie gala oder bundlestars meist im 1$ bzw 3$ dollar bundle veramscht


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2016)

*Humble Store:
*NeoGeo Weekend


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Total War: Shogun 2 für 7,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Januar 2016)

*Steam*:
Tagesangebot:
GemCraft - Chasing Shadows für 1,99€

*Bundle Stars:
*Craft the World für 4,74€


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Influent für 1,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche

*Green Man Gaming:*
1954 Alcatraz (mit Code) für 0,80€

NWYEAR-20PERC-WTHGMG

*Humble Store:*
The Rockin' Anime Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Hidden Gems 2 Bundle


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2016)

Heute schon im Schnäppchentread morgen bei PC Games als Artikel

Origin hat jetzt auch für den PC Origin Acces gestartet

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/origin-access

Ihr zahlt 3,99€ im Monat und habt 10% Rabatt beim kaufen, zugriff eine stätig wachsende Software Bibliothek (Spiele sind nur geliehen sie gehören euch nicht), du darfst exklusiv Previews spielen von Spielen die noch nicht releast sind.
Derzeitige Bibliothek bei Origin Acces: 
Battelfield 3, 4, Hardline Basisspiel
Sims 3
Fifa 15
Dragon Age Inquisation Basisspiel
Sim City
Plants vs Zombie Garden Warfare
Need for Speed Revivals
Dead Space 1-3
Dragon Age 2 Basisspiel
Dragon Age Ultimate Edition
This War of Mine


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Tembo The Badass Elephant für 3,24€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Jotun für 8,99€
The Park und Secret World reduziert


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Tembo The Badass Elephant für 3,24€
> 
> ...



[ctecvideo]64430[/ctecvideo]

[ctecvideo]65425[/ctecvideo]

[ctecvideo]64266[/ctecvideo]


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Januar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Hexcells Complete für 2,69€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Kyn für 4,99€
Toren für 3,39€

VOUCHER CODE: NWYEAR-20PERC-WTHGMG

*Humble Store:*
Falcon Collection für 7,49€

*Indie Gala:*
Take off Mega Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Born 2 Race 2 Bundle für 1,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Oceanhorn: Monster of Uncharted Seas für 5,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Payday und Goat Simulator reduziert
Rebellion Wochenende
*
Humble Store:
*Weekly Bundle: Full Motion Video


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2016)

"In memoriam to David Bowie's legacy, we are giving away free digital download copies of his videogame, Omikron: The Nomad Soul.
Enter coupon code "omikron" at checkout to receive your free copy. Let's all replay this game and celebrate his music!
Offer expires: 01/22/2016 While supplies last."

https://store.na.square-enix.com/product/281956/omikron-the-nomad-soul-pc-download


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2016)

Mozart in the Jungle - Staffel 1 [dt./OV]: Gael Garcia Bernal, Malcolm Mcdowell, Lola Kirke, Saffron Burrows, Peter Vack, Bernadette Peters, Paul Weitz: Amazon.de: Alle Produkte
Mozart in the Jungle [OV/OmU] - Staffel 2: Gael Garcia Bernal, Malcolm Mcdowell, Lola Kirke, Saffron Burrows, Peter Vack, Bernadette Peters, Paul Weitz, Adam Brooks, Jason Schwartzman, Roman Coppola, Tricia Brock, Stuart Blumberg, Alex Timbers, David

Bis Sonntag nachts sind die Zwei Staffeln von Mozart in the Jungle auf Amazon für alle umsonst anzuschauen

Gog hat neue Wochend Angebote
GOG.com

Ophan Black Bluray Staffel 1+2 für 12,99€
Orphan Black - Staffel 1+2 [Blu-ray] [Limited: Amazon.de: Tatiana Maslany: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Among the Sleep für 5,99€

*Humble Store:
*Winter Sale gestartet - geht 2 Wochen lang
*
Indie Gala:*
Altered Worlds Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Rollercoaster Tycoon Combo Pack


----------



## ZockerCompanion (16. Januar 2016)

*UPlay Shop*:
25% auf Rainbow Six: Siege: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte
72H Deals: Ubisoft Online-Shop - Produkte u.a.:
Valiant Hearts für 3,74€: Valiant Hearts
Might & Magic: Heroes 6 - Gold Edition für 4,99€: Might & Magic® Heroes® VI - Danse Macabre Adventure Pack


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Januar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Company of Heroes 2 - British Forces für 3,24€

*Bundle Stars:*
Batman Arkham Knight Premium Edition für 33,74€


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2016)

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/gauntlet-party-bundle
Coop Action 4x Gauntlet + 4x Necromancer DLC für 14,99€

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/ghostbusters-the-video-game
Es gibt mal wieder das gute Ghostbusters für 1,99€ - das andere Ghostbuster Sanctum of Slime war ganz schlimm

Bullit Bluray für 5€ 
Bullitt [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Steve McQueen, Robert Vaughn, Don Gordon, Robert Duvall, Jacqueline Bisset, Norman Fell, Simon Oakland, Peter Yates: DVD & Blu-ray




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BsvD806qNM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Space Jame Bluray für 5€ 
Space Jam [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Michael Jordan: DVD & Blu-ray




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKNy-MWjkcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Januar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Wolf Among Us für 5,74€


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2016)

Consortium gibt es kostenlos auf Steam bis heute Abend


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2016)

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/all-stars-5-bundle

https://www.indiegala.com/monday


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2016)

hat schon mal jemand so ein mystery-bundle bei gmg gekauft?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Januar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hat schon mal jemand so ein mystery-bundle bei gmg gekauft?



Ich würde es nicht empfehlen. Außer es fehlen einem viele kleine Indietitel.
Das hier sind Bundles die wohl einige erhalten haben:


Spoiler



- Deadly 30
- The Sun and Moon
- Return NULL
- Zack Zero
- Battlepaths

· Bridge Constructor
· Vertical Drop Heroes
· Return NULL
· Zack Zero
· Avencast: Rise of the Mage

- Steel Storm
- Vertical Drop Heroes
- Deadly 30
- Avencast: Rise of the Mage
- Shattered Haven

· Deadly 30
· Sun and Moon
· Steel Storm: Burning Retribution
· Zack Zero
· Avencast: Rise of the Mage


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2016)

Green Man Gaming hat zum Jahresende diverse Firmen verloren weil es derzeit Ärger mit den Verhandlungen gibt  (Activision,Warner,Bandai,Ubisoft)

Jetzt haben sie noch Restliche Steam Keys - diese haben sie in jedes 100te 5er Mystery Bundle gepackt.

Die Leute kaufen nun wie wild die Mystery Bundles welche überwiegend Indie Spiele enthalten die es öfters schon in 2$ bis 4$ Bundles enthalten waren.
Ein paar Leute haben das Glück und bei ihnen war Southpark - Stick of Truth, Dark Souls 2, Black Ops 1-3 enthalten aber die Chance war so gering das wenn jemand einen teuren Key erheilt sie schon minium das zweifache vom Wert des Keys erhalten haben.


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/bundle/daedalicentertainment/

Build Your Dadelic Bundle

für die Leute die alles schon haben ist Annas Quest für 3,99€ ein sehr gutes Angebot dort als Einzelangebot


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht empfehlen. Außer es fehlen einem viele kleine Indietitel.
> Das hier sind Bundles die wohl einige erhalten haben:



ok, das ist dann doch eher schrottig.
hatte gedacht/gehofft, dass mindestens immer ein "vernünftiger" titel dabei ist.
danke.


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2016)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/dragon-s-dogma-dark-arisen-steam-key--2955-1

Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen Steam Key 22,49€


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2016)

Naja Bridge Constructor ist nicht schlecht. Aber der Rest sind Indiegames die in vielen Bundles auftauchen. Ich hatte z.B. bei den 2 Mystery-Bundles bis auf 2 Titel den Rest. Die hab ich dann halt teuer bezahlt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Tabletop Simulator für 9,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche
*
gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche
*
Humble Store:
*Winteraktion 4. Tag: u.a. mit Build your own Daedalic Bundle
*
Indie Gala:
*Neues Every Monday Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*All Stars 5 Bundle


----------



## svd (19. Januar 2016)

Wer schnell ist, kann ab heute, bei gameware.at, einen "Star Wars Battle Pod"-Spielautomaten ergattern.
Das Ausstellungsstück, welches normal 36.990€ kostet, ist jetzt für schlappe 22.500€ zu haben und wird kostenlos versandt.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/ Firaxis Bundle

Wer das Sid Meier Bundle damals gekauft hat der besitzt schon die meisten Spiele in den ersten zwei Tiers

Tier 1:
steam Ace Patrol Bundle
steam Sid Meier’s Civilization III
steam Sid Meier’s Pirates!
steam XCOM: Enemy Unknown


Tier 2 (aktuell $7,89)
10% Humble Monthly Gutschein
steam Sid Meier’s Civilization IV
steam Sid Meier’s Civilization V
steam Sid Meier’s Starships
steam XCOM: Enemy Within
steam XCOM: Enemy Unknown – Elite Soldier Pack
steam XCOM: Enemy Unknown – Slingshot Pack


Tier 3 ($15)
steam Sid Meier’s Civilization Beyond Earth
steam Sid Meier’s Civilization Beyond Earth – Exoplanets Map Pack
steam Sid Meier’s Civilization: Beyond Earth – Rising Tide DLC 33% Gutschein

Und das hier wird es nächste woche geben https://steamdb.info/sub/90305/apps/

Tier 1, Tier 2, Tier 3 sind jeweils nur ein Steam Key - keine einzelkeys


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty für 7,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Risk of Rain für 2,49€
Sorcerer King für 10,34€

*Bundle Stars:
*Saints Row vs. Risen Bundle


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2016)

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/the-elder-scrolls-online-tamriel-unlimited-imperial-edition

The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited Imperial Edition
€27.19


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
DuckTales Remastered für 4,61€


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Playism Publisher Sale

Wochenendangebote:
Sonic Spiele reduziert
Final Fantasy XIV für 4,99€
Rocket League für 13,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Most Anticipated 2016


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Natural Selection II für 4,99€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendaktion
*
Humble Store:
*Winteraktion 8.Tag: U.a. mit Build your own Square Enix und Atari Bundle
*
Indie Gala:
*Friday Special Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Massive Chalice für 3,99€

*Bundlestars:*
Tribes Bundle für 1,99€


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. Januar 2016)

Auch hier nochmal: Nachdem *Consortium* für kurze Zeit verschenkt wurde, um auf das Kickstarter-Sequel aufmerksam zu machen, gibt es das Spiel bis Februar noch für *2,99 Euro*.

Ich zitier mich dazu noch mal selbst:


> Kurz: Ein von der Story angetriebenes Sci-Fi-Rollenspiel, das durch die Handlung und Dialoge getragen wird. Keine Charakterentwicklung, Individualisierung und Co. Alles spielt sich an Bord eines futuristischen Flugzeugs ab, an Bord dessen sich mehr als ein Dutzend Leute befinden, darunter auch ein Verräter und Mörder, der nicht leicht zu enttarnen ist - wenn überhaupt. Grafik ist zweckmäßig, Kampfsystem höchstens auf dem Niveau des ersten Mass Effect und der Umfang übersichtlich (4-8 Stunden?) - dafür ist es eines der wenigen Spiele, deren Charaktere durchaus glaubwürdig und menschlich wirken. Die Entscheidungen scheinen Tragweite zu haben, allerdings habe ich das bislang nicht selbst großartig überprüft.
> 
> Mich hat es positiv überrascht und nach ein paar Minuten, als ich den Schock der Barbie-Optik überwunden hatte, hat es mich durchaus gepackt. Die Handlung entfaltet sich erfreulich rasant. Ich fand es sogar so überraschend gut, dass ich Consortium: The Tower (das technisch und spielerisch eine weitaus bessere Figur macht), auf Kickstarter unterstützt habe - das erste Spiel überhaupt. Das Projekt hat die Beiträge allerdings auch nötig und ist kein Selbstläufer. Ich hoffe, es gelingt. Und mein mein, es wird als Mischung aus Deus Ex und Die Hard beschrieben - mehr muss man nicht sagen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Windward für 4,94€


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Hacknet für 6,69€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche u.a. mit Pillars of Eternity, Wasteland 2, Satellite Reign*

Green Man Gaming:
*Syberia für 0,99€
Syberia 2 für 0,99€
..weitere Angebote

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
FEZ für 1,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Black Mesa (Early Access) für 9,99€
Games Workshop Spiele reduziert
*
McGame:
*Bandai Namco Sale
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Aktion: Limited Time Only
*
Humble Bundle:
*Neues Bundle: Humble Firaxis Bundle*

Bundle Stars.
*Indie Legends 3 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dungeons & Dragons: Chronicles of Mystara für 4,61€

*Indie Gala:
*Hump Day Bundle


----------



## erkosh (28. Januar 2016)

Bei MMOGA:

Rainbow Six Siege - 36,99 Euro
Call of Duty Black Ops III - 27,99 Euro
Mad Max - 12,99 Euro

Angebots-Countdown: noch fast 40 Stunden


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Januar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Sheltered (Early Access) für 7,79€

Wochenendaktionen:
2K Publisher Wochenende
Sunless Sea (kann auch bis Sonntag kostenlos angespielt werden) für 11,39€
Age of Mythology: Extended Edition für 6,99€
Fractured Space (kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden) für 4,99€
*
Humble Store:
*Winter Sale: Letzter Tag


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2016)

The Divsion Stresstest Gratis Keys
https://contests.nvidia.com/en-us/the-division-beta-key-giveaway

Focus Interactive 2 Humble Weekly
https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Daedelic Build a Bundle
Daedalic Build a Bundle! | wingamestore.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Valkyria Chronicles für 4,99€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendangebote

*Indie Gala:
*Indie Reaction Bundle


----------



## Batze (29. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Wer schnell ist, kann ab heute, bei gameware.at, einen "Star Wars Battle Pod"-Spielautomaten ergattern.
> Das Ausstellungsstück, welches normal 36.990€ kostet, ist jetzt für schlappe 22.500€ zu haben und wird kostenlos versandt.



Schick ich meinem Kumpel damit er ein wenig Abwechslung hat. Der macht gerade Adventure Urlaub auf einer Eisinsel vor Grönland. Mal sehen wie es da mit kostenlosem Versand ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Trainz: A New Era für 18,49€

*Green Man Gaming:
*Spaced Out Deals


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Fairy Fencer für 8,39€


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
GALAK-Z für 9,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Neue Tipps der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2016)

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/nfs-most-wanted-2013/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition

NFS Most Wanted umsonst


----------



## WeeFilly (2. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/nfs-most-wanted-2013/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition
> 
> NFS Most Wanted umsonst



Wollte ich auch gerade anmerken! 

Sehr gutes Spiel btw, warum es das umsonst gibt...


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2016)

So kann man bei NFS auch die Sammlung vervollständigen. 

Selbst gekauft hätte ich es mir wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Februar 2016)

Dickes Ubisoft-Bundle bei HumbleBundle:

https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2016)

Nettes Bundle. Nur bis auf Rayman hab ich den Rest bereits schon.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dickes Ubisoft-Bundle bei HumbleBundle:
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/



Alles einzelnde Keys


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Februar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nettes Bundle. Nur bis auf Rayman hab ich den Rest bereits schon.


Ich bin geschockt. Du hast was ausgelassen???  

Hab ebenfalls fast alles. Nur* The Crew *und *AC Chronicles: China* fehlen mir.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2016)

Naja Rayman hab ich irgendwie übersehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Spiel btw, warum es das umsonst gibt...



Kundenbindung. Dadurch bringt man Leute, die vielleicht noch keinen Origin-Account hatten dann dazu, dass sie sich eben Origin für das Spiel installieren


----------



## Batze (2. Februar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So kann man bei NFS auch die Sammlung vervollständigen.
> 
> Selbst gekauft hätte ich es mir wahrscheinlich nicht.


Sehe ich auch so. Gleich mal Freischalten und installen. Mal sehen wie es ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Evoland 2 für 9,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Act of Aggression für 22,49€
Armello für 14,99€
Crusader Kings II für 9,99€

*Origin:
*Publisher Sale..u.a. Battlefront für 29,99€, Fifa 16 für 23,99€


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2016)

@humble bundle:
irgendwie weiß ich nicht, ob man sich gerade als großer publisher wirklich einen gefallen tut, wenn man halbwegs aktuelle spiele fast verschenkt.


----------



## luki0710 (2. Februar 2016)

Bekommt man eigentlich nur eins oder alle, die bis 15€ sind, wenn man so viel bezahlt?


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2016)

Alle bis zu dem Punkt.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich nur eins oder alle, die bis 15€ sind, wenn man so viel bezahlt?



ALLE bis zur jeweiligen preisstufe.


----------



## luki0710 (2. Februar 2016)

Danke euch.


----------



## golani79 (2. Februar 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Gleich mal Freischalten und installen. Mal sehen wie es ist.



Wirst dann ingame auf ne Paywall stoßen 

Gabs schon mal bei PS+ die Standardversion - kann man zwar einiges machen, aber bestimmte Sachen müsste man kaufen.
Ergo, kanns sein, dass du vor gesperrten Straßen stehst, wenn du nicht zahlst ^^

Wenn das der Teil ist, den ich meine - aber denke schon.


----------



## Batze (2. Februar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wirst dann ingame auf ne Paywall stoßen
> 
> Gabs schon mal bei PS+ die Standardversion - kann man zwar einiges machen, aber bestimmte Sachen müsste man kaufen.
> Ergo, kanns sein, dass du vor gesperrten Straßen stehst, wenn du nicht zahlst ^^
> ...



Also ich konnte ganz normal spielen. Allerdings ist die Steuerung (mit Pad) so schwammig und indirekt, das ist schon nicht mehr schön. Fahrspass ist was anderes.


----------



## golani79 (2. Februar 2016)

Ja klar kann man ganz normal spielen - nur gibts halt bestimmte Sachen, die man kaufen müsste.
Dazu gehören auch diverse Abschnitte auf der Karte.

Fand das halt schlecht gelöst, wenn man auf einmal irgendwo davorstand, wo es nicht weiter ging, weil man zahlen hätte müssen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Februar 2016)

Die Heftvollversionen im Februar 2016:

*PC Games 02/2016:*
Trials Evolution Gold Edition (Uplay)
The Ultimate Doom & Doom 2: Hell on Earth

In der nächsten Ausgabe als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Battle Worlds: Kronos



*PC Games Hardware 03/2016:
*Anno 1404

*Gamestar 02/2016 (XL Ausgabe):*
Might & Magic: Heroes 6 (Uplay)

*Computer Bild Spiele 03/2016 (Gold Ausgabe):*
Murdered - Soul Suspect (Steam)
Decay - The Mare
Wonderland - Solitär

In der nächsten Ausgabe u.a. dabei:


Spoiler



Rise of Venice


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Batman Arkham Knight für 23,99€

*Green Man Gaming:
*X-Com 2 für 37,50€

Mit folgendem Code: 
GREENM-ANGAME-25PJAN
*
Bundle Stars:*
MVP-Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Februar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Ryse: Son of Rome für 6,79€

*Humble Store:
*Neues Weekly Bundle: Make your Move


----------



## Exar-K (5. Februar 2016)

Und wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon:
Amazon Instant Video

Der Toptitel dürfte diesmal *Ant-Man* sein.
Auch einer von Stathams besseren Streifen ist dabei mit *Homefront*.
Mit *It Follows* außerdem noch ein Geheimtipp aus dem Horrorgenre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2016)

Soso, in China beginnt heute erst das neue Jahr... Und Steam sowie Greenmangaming.com drehen mit einem kurzfristigen Sale wieder durch. 

Chinese New Year

Welcome to Steam


----------



## Lukecheater (5. Februar 2016)

Da hat Bonkic also Recht behalten mit seiner Beobachtung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2016)

*gog.com:
*EA Wochenende

*Humble Store:
*Bild your own Simulator Bundle*

Indie Gala:
*Frontline Assault Bundle


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2016)

Der Retail Preis für Fallout ist auf 40 € gesunken

Fallout 4 – Uncut Rollenspiel günstig bei SATURN bestellen

Also kauft es lieber im Einzelhandel als bei Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2016)

*Bundle Stars:
*Indie Legends 3 Bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (8. Februar 2016)

Derzeit gibt es Final Fantasy 2 (iOS und Android) gratis über die Final Fantasy Portal App
FINAL FANTASY PORTAL APP　| SQUARE ENIX


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Februar 2016)

*gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*FPS Heroes 2 Bundle


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2016)

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/rpg-heroes-2-bundle

Die ersten 24 Stunden für 1,99€ 

Bloodknights, Demonicon, Drakensang für den Preis gut


----------



## Batze (9. Februar 2016)

*mmoga*
Dirt Rally 32,99€
Mass Effect Trilogy 8,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Februar 2016)

*gog.com:
*Dort gibt es neu: Men of Valor und gleich 40% reduziert, für 5,49€
Das ist ein echt guter Vietnam-Shooter, hat mir damals gut gefallen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2016)

*Indie Gala:
*Ex_Machina Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Action Heroes Bundle

*Amazon:*
South Park: Stab der Wahrheit für 5,95€ (PC Steam-Code)
Watch Dogs für 7,50€


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2016)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/fallout-new-vegas-ultimate-edition-steam-key--1060-2

Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition 5 €


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2016)

Consortium: Master Edition, The bei GOG.com

Umsonst


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2016)

*gog.com:
*Daedalic Wochenende*

McGame:
*Deep Silver Rabattwochenende*

Indie Gala:
*Reverse Fusion Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Indie Heroes 2 Bundle


----------



## BlackBetty466 (12. Februar 2016)

Bei Square Enix gibt es einen "Sonderverkauf zum Valentinstag"

Unter anderem bekommt man hier die komplette Staffel Life is strange als Steam Key für 11,99€

Ausserdem gibt es jede Menge Tomb Raider / Lara Croft- sowie Hitman- Titel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*NBA 2k16 für 24,99€ und kann bis Sonntag auch kostenlos angespielt werden


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2016)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mid...or-game-of-the-year-edition-steam-key--2610-5

Schatten von Mordor GOTY 12,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Surgeon Simulator 2013 für 1,99€ und die Anniversary Edition (mit DLC) für 2,59

*Wochenendangebote:
*Deadpool für 14,99€
Das andere Angebot: NBA 2k16 hab ich oben in dem vorherigen Beitrag schon verlinkt.
*
Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Strategy Heroes 2 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:
*Torchlight II für 4,74€

*Humble Store:*
Valentine's Weekend Sale

*Groupees:*
bma 3


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:
*L.A. Noire Complete Edition für 5,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Sentinels of the Multiverse für 5,99€

Bis Samstag um 20 Uhr:
Make War not Love Aktion

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

* Amazon:
*Zombi für 9,95€ (Uplay Code)
Assassin's Creed Unity (Uplay) für 17,95€
Assassin's Creed Rogue (Uplay) für 17,95€*

gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche: Hotline Miami 1 & 2, Psychonauts usw.
*
Green Man Gaming:
*The Witcher 3 (gog-key) für 24,99€
*
Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Must Play Bundle


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2016)

doorkickers für nicht mal 3 euro.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/door-kickers

(ist so was wie rainbow six in 2d von oben)


----------



## McDrake (16. Februar 2016)

Sehr empfehlenswert!
Sind bei mir schon 13 Stunden drauf gegangen (laut STEAM)


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2016)

Kauft  jetzt noch den Seasonpass von Fallout 4 für 29,99€ den ab ersten März wird er 49,99€ kosten

https://bethesda.net/?hootPostID=9f...nd-workshop-far-harbor-and-more/2016/02/16/77


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2016)

Gratisspiel bei Steam

Make War Not Love 3 - Prize 1 (no cost) on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Fire  für 3,39€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Pillars of Eternity für 20,99€
Victor Vran für 6,79€
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Fallout 4 Season Pass für 24 Euro mit folgendem Code:
FEBURY-SVINGS-20PERC
*
Indie Gala**:*
Grab the Games Bundle


----------



## luki0710 (16. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Kauft  jetzt noch den Seasonpass von Fallout 4 für 29,99€ den ab ersten März wird er 49,99€ kosten
> 
> https://bethesda.net/?hootPostID=9f...nd-workshop-far-harbor-and-more/2016/02/16/77


Ziemlich frech.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie ist es schon wahnsinn, dass sie dann so viel wollen, wie sonst ein Vollpreisneuspiel auf dem PC kostet.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2016)

naja die meinten die dlcs die noch kommen wären das wert ^^ jedenfalls werden die seasonpass verkäufe dadurch angekurbelt


----------



## BlackBetty466 (16. Februar 2016)

...und ich warte auf die GotY für max 10€


----------



## PcJuenger (17. Februar 2016)

BlackBetty466 schrieb:


> ...und ich warte auf die GotY für max 10€



Same here, habe eh keine Muße dafür mit dem anstehenden Dark Souls III ^^


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2016)

Wenn ihr zeit bis herbst 2017 habt ^^
Solang hat es bei fallout 3 und fallout new vegas gedauert

Fallout 4 als Download online kaufen und spielen
Fallout 4 für 37,90€ - Neukunden erhalten einen 5 € Gutschein via Rabatt man zahlt also 32,90€

Fallout 4 - Season Pass | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming
Season Pass für 29,99€ mit FEBURY-SVINGS-20PERC gibt es 20% Rabatt also zahlen wir 23,99€

Das ist der derzeit billigste Preis bei lizensierten Onlinehändler


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
rFactor 2 für 17,99€

*gog.com:
*Pillars of Eternity reduziert
*
Humble Bundle:
*Gamepedia Online Multiplayer Bundle
*
Indie Gala:
*Hump Day Mega Bundle*

Bundle Stars:
*Dort gibt es einige Spiele im Angebot: Z.B. Door Kickers für 2,84€ oder das Broken Sword Complete Bundle für 7,89€


----------



## BlackBetty466 (17. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn ihr zeit bis herbst 2017 habt ^^



Für mich kein Problem, ich habe noch New Vegas vor mir und auch reichlich anderes aus Steam Sales, Humble Bundles und Games with Gold


----------



## luki0710 (17. Februar 2016)

Door Kickers ist eigentlich hoch interessant, allerdings zahle ich bei so was prinzipiell nur mit PSC.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Februar 2016)

Von Bundlestars war eine E-Mail in meinem Postfach und da stand unter anderem drin: "We  have noticed attempts to access Bundle Stars customer accounts by  entering, what we believe to be, stolen email address and password  combinations, so *we have taken the precaution of resetting all user passwords* across the website. *Customers'  financial information, such as PayPal, credit or debit card details is  not stored on the Bundle Stars website, so has NOT been compromised and  is not at risk*."

Also wer dort einen Account hat, der sollte sein Passwort ändern, eventuell habt ihr ja auch eine Mail in eurem Postfach. Nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## McDrake (18. Februar 2016)

Hatte ich gestern auch im Postfach.


----------



## PcJuenger (18. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn ihr zeit bis herbst 2017 habt ^^
> Solang hat es bei fallout 3 und fallout new vegas gedauert
> 
> Fallout 4 als Download online kaufen und spielen
> ...



Ach es gibt soviele coole Spiele und idR hat man eh zu wenig Zeit unter der Woche ^^
Außerdem will noch die Goty von New Vegas durchgespielt werden


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2016)

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain - Day One Edition Action günstig bei SATURN bestellen

30€

Bei lieferung in den Saturn keine Strafgebühr und keine VSK


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Ist heute die Commandos Collection (sieht man aus Deutschland leider nicht)

Wochenendangebote:
Cities Skylines für 11,19€ (DLC After Dark für 7,49€)  (Kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos angespielt werden)
Farming Simulator 15 für 7,49€
*
Humble Bundle:
*Humble Weekly Bundle Orbyt Play
*
Indie Gala:
*Sacred & Metro Bundle
Im Store sind auch einige Spiele stark reduziert


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2016)

https://www.indiegala.com/tokyo

Anime Bundle

GOG.com

Weekly Deals (Atari & Deep Silver)


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Solarix für 9,99€

*Humble Store:
*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter für 4,74€
Legend of Grimrock 2 für 7,47€


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Superbrothers: Swords & Sworcery EP für 1,19€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendangebote
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Wochenendaktionen
*
Bundle Stars:
*Manga Maker Comipo Complete Pack

Außerdem reduziert: Tabletop Simulator für 9,99€


----------



## Batze (21. Februar 2016)

*MMOGA*

Borderlands 2 GotY  7,99€
Just Cause 3  24,99€  Weekend Deal


----------



## svd (21. Februar 2016)

"Outcast 1.1" für €2.11 bei Bundle-Stars, da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dustforce DX für 2,49€


----------



## Elektrostuhl (22. Februar 2016)

Edit: Warum sagt den niemand, dass ich mit AMD einen Tag zu spät dran bin?


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Lifeless Planet Premier Edition für 9,99€
Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche mit u.a. Soma, Stasis, Little Inferno usw.

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
The Secret World für 10,19€


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2016)

*Bundle Stars:
*Indie Jam Bundle - Super Mix


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2016)

Ein weiterer (ziemlich später) Winter Sale bei Wingamestore. Von heute bis zum 01. März.

WinGameStore: PC Games and More


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Tales of Maj'eyal für 1,74€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Lost Planet Reihe reduziert
Slitherine Games
Orcs Must Die 2 für 1,49€

Kostenlos gerade auf Steam: Voxelized* 

Humble Bundle:
*Humble Indie Bundle 16
*
Bundle Stars:
*Batman Arkham Knight (Premium Edition) für 20,39€
*
Amazon:*
Homeworld Remastered Collection für 9,99€ (verpackte Version)


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Februar 2016)

*Steam*:
Tagesangebot:
McPixel für 0,79€

*Indie Gala:*
The Attraction Bundle

*Bundle Stars*:
The Leviathan Bundle
Ryse: Son of Rome für 6,79€


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Die X-Reihe reduziert

Wochenendangebote:
Call of Duty Black Ops 3 für 39,59€ (kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Die ArmA Spiele reduziert
Ashes of the Singularity für 24,99€
*
gog.com:
*Wochenendangebote
*
Humble Bundle:
*Neues Weekly Bundle: Iceberg Interactive 2


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Red Solstice für 9,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Warner Deals

*Indie Gala:
*The Battlestations Bundle


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2016)

Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare (Special Edition) Action günstig bei SATURN kaufen

5,99€ wenn man es zu seinem Saturn bestellt und dort dann abholt


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Red Faction Guerilla Steam Edition für 1,49€

*Green Man Gaming:
*Borderlands 2 Goty für 9,99€
The Witcher 3 für 24,99€
*
Humble Store:
*Build your Own Deep Silver Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Februar 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Element4l für 2,39€


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Februar 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Civilization: Beyond Earth für 13,19€
Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Black Shell Monday Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. März 2016)

Alter, da leck mich doch am imperialen Stiefel / haarigen Wookie-Hintern. DAS ist ja mal ein Hammer-Bundle!!! 

https://www.humblebundle.com/star-wars


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Political Machine 2016

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Mordheim City of the Damned für 19,99€
Ace of Spades: Battle Builder für 2,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Civilization Titel reduziert


----------



## McDrake (2. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alter, da leck mich doch am imperialen Stiefel / haarigen Wookie-Hintern. DAS ist ja mal ein Hammer-Bundle!!!
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/star-wars



Muss.... widerstehen....musss


Argh. die dunkle Seite war stärker.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Muss.... widerstehen....musss
> 
> 
> Argh. die dunkle Seite war stärker.


Mach dir nichts draus, Darth Drake.  
Werde auch zuschlagen, aber vorher mochte ich sehen was für weitere Titel im Mittelpreisbereich noch dazukommen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. März 2016)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher.prime&hl=de

*nova launcher prime* dieses mal für 50 cent.
wohl einer der besten android-launcher, wenn nicht sogar der beste.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2016)

Die Heftvollversionen im März:

*PC Games 03/2016:
*Battle World Kronos (kopierschutzfrei)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Die Deponia Trilogie - die ersten drei Spiele der Deponia Reihe, die sollen auch dann komplett DRM-frei sein



*PC Games Hardware 04/2016:*
Trials Evolution Gold Edition (Uplay)*

Gamestar 03/2016:
*Assassin's Creed Liberation HD (Uplay)
*
Computer Bild Spiele 04/2016 (Platin Edition):*
Deponia Doomsday (Steam - Spiel auch auf Datenträger, sogar in einer DVD Hülle)
Rise of Venice  (Kalypso Launcher)
100 Vollversionen (so Spiele wie Moorhuhn Adventure, Teeworlds, Battle for Wesnoth usw.)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion (Gold Edition) dabei:


Spoiler



Fire und Blackguards 2


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
TIS-100 für 3,49€

*Indie Gala:
*The Yrminsul Debut Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Styx: Master of Shadows für 7,49€

Wochenendaktionen:
Square Enix Publisher Wochenende
The Talos Principle für 9,99€
Blood Bowl 2 für 22,49€

*gog.com:*
Elven Legacy Collection für 2,99€
*
Humble Bundle:
*Humble Weekly Bundle: Zen Studios 3
*
Indie Gala:
*Phoenix Online Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Mad Max für 12,49€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. März 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Humble Bundle:
> *Humble Weekly Bundle: Zen Studios 3


Goil! All die Tische für einen Dollar fehlen mir.


----------



## Exar-K (4. März 2016)

Wieder einmal Freitagskino bei Amazon, alle Filme für 0,99€:
Amazon Instant Video

Diesmal eher kleinere, aber zum Teil durchaus empfehlenswerte Filme.
Zum Beispiel *Warrior*, ein ziemlich gutes Sportlerdrama mit einem tollen Nick Nolte.
*Der Unbestechliche*, ein sehenswerter französischer Thriller mit Jean Dujardin.
Das Drama *Frau in Gold* mit Helen Mirren und Ryan Reynolds 

*Spy* soll eine gelungene Komödie sein, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, da noch nicht gesehen.
Zu Bedenken ist aber, dass Paul Feig der Regisseur ist und Melissa McCarthy die Hauptrolle. 

Außerdem gibt es noch Alan Rickman in seiner vorletzten Rolle in *Gärtnerin von Versailles.
*Den Film fand ich allerdings durchwachsen und richtet sich wohl eher primär an Bunte- und Gala-Leserinnen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Hand of Fate für 7,81€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Activision-Spiele

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Deponia The Complete Journey für 5,99€*

Allerdings sind die 3 Deponia Spiele auch bei der nächsten PC Games Ausgabe dabei (Werbung  mach)
*


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Lumino City für 4,99€

*Humble Store:
*Build your own Roguelike Bundle
Build your own WB Games Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Car Mechanic Simulator 2015 für 8,39€
Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Hidden Gems 3 Bundle


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2016)

Far Cry 4 [PC Code - Uplay]: Amazon.de: Games

13,95€


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/jumbo-bundle-6

ua mit oceanhorn, dreamfall chapters (anscheinend alle episoden?) und shadowrun dragonfall!!!

sehr sehr cool!


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
StarDrive 2 für 6,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Universe Sandbox 2 (Early Access) für 15,40€
Hyperdimension Neptunia Franchise
Punch Club für 6,99€

*Bundle Stars:*
Stronghold Crusader 2 für 8,74€


----------



## tomkoe78 (8. März 2016)

Humble Bundle Monthly:
vorab South Park: The Stick of Truth
This War of Mine $ 12,00
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. März 2016)

Im Zuge der Golden Joystick Awards wird wieder ein Gratisspiel vergeben, diesmal für alle Masochisten da draußen

Golden Joystick Store | Digital PC Games and Steam Keys


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Im Zuge der Golden Joystick Awards wird wieder ein Gratisspiel vergeben, diesmal für alle Masochisten da draußen
> 
> Golden Joystick Store | Digital PC Games and Steam Keys



Steamid plus eine Email angeben wo der Key nach 7 Tagen hingeschickt werden soll


----------



## bundesgerd (9. März 2016)

Schade. leider schon zuende...


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Shellshock Live (Early Access) für 4,68€

*Indie Gala:
*Hump Day Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*The Premier Collection


----------



## Batze (9. März 2016)

*MMOGA
*
*The Elder Scrolls Online - Tamriel Unlimited  12,99€ 

**American Truck Simulator  12,99€*


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2016)

Sega und Grid Wochende bei Steam

Sega Publisher Weekend 2016
Franchise - GRID

Humble Bundle Weekly und Humble Bundle Mobil wurden eingestellt

Es gibt jetzt nur noch Humble Bundle Games & Humble Bundle Books

Humble Bundle Games wird alle 7 Tage ein neues Bundle haben wären das Bundle von der Woche zu vor Bonusspiele erhält


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Not a hero für 3,24€

Wochenendaktionen (neben denen, die Wynn schon gepostet hatte
Awesomenauts für 2,49€ (kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos gespielt werden)

*Indie Gala:*
The Retro Mix Bundle


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2016)

Gog wochende angebot

GOG.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky für 7,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Secret Legends Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Skullgirls für 3,49€


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TIa042jr_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



The Book of Unwritten Tales 2 | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming
6 € mit Gutschein *MAR20*


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Game Dev Tycoon 4,49€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. März 2016)

*Square Enix Store:*
Easter Surprise Box 2016 für 6,49€: https://store.eu.square-enix.com/emea_de/games/pc-windows-download/Easter-Surprise-Box-2016-DE.php
(5 Spiele im Wert von 70€, erhältlich bis zum 20.03. und die Spiele werden am 21.03 enthüllt und verschickt)
Mehr Infos: http://www.pcgames.de/Square-Enix-F...berraschungsbox-mit-fuenf-PC-Spielen-1189019/

*GameBundle:*
Devolver Movie Bundle: https://www.gamebundle.com/gb/moviebundle/
(Filme werden über Steam aktiviert und gestreamt)
The Forgotten God GameBundle: https://www.gamebundle.com/gb/gamebundle/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. März 2016)

Indiegala.com verschenkt Steam-Keys zum 2D-Platformer *Chaos Domain*, eine Art Klon von *Probotector* aka *Contra*.

https://www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

gratis feuerwehr-kostüm für *the division*. 
von zu hause muss man natürlich fake-koordinaten verwenden.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2016)

hitman go gibts grad für 99 cent im play store (statt 4,99).


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2016)

*Steam*:
Tagesangebot:
Primal Carnage für 1,59€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Subnautica (Early Access) für 11,99€
Ark: Survival Evolved (Early Access) für 16,79€
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Final Cut für 14,27€
*
gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche
*
Humble Store:
*Humble Cryengine Bundle
*
Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Playlist Bundle
Lego Jurassic World für 8,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Wurm Unlimited für 16,79€
*
gog.com
*Dort gibts neu und drmfrei: Dying Light: the Following - Enhanced Edition
*
Indie Gala:
*The Indie Mosaic Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. März 2016)

Daedalic Mega Bundle bei Bundlestars.


Und demnächst in ihrem Origin-Store. Frei auf's Haus. 
Medal of Honor - Pacific Assault


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie soll denn das funktionieren ? Bei mir verlangt er das GPS einzuschalten....  Übrigens führt der QR-Code zu FC Primal-Content.


----------



## Bonkic (17. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie soll denn das funktionieren ? Bei mir verlangt er das GPS einzuschalten....  Übrigens führt der QR-Code zu FC Primal-Content.



deshalb ja auch der hinweis mit den fake-koordinaten.
eigentlich funktioniert das nämlich nur in märkten.

und wenn das jetzt fc primal auftaucht, ist die division-aktion offenbar vorbei.


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2016)

Thx. Das mit den Märkten hab ich dann auch gelesen. Aber wie kann ich beim Handy Fake-Koordinaten erstellen ?


----------



## ZockerCompanion (17. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Thx. Das mit den Märkten hab ich dann auch gelesen. Aber wie kann ich beim Handy Fake-Koordinaten erstellen ?



"geht auch ohne handy via chrome... 

windows: strg + shift + i
mac: cmd + alt + i

dann escape um in die konsole zu kommen -> hier sensors auswählen und "Emulate geolocation coordinates"

-> LAT: 49.594366 LON: 11.004218

developer tools nicht schließen und Ubisoft Reward Store App besuchen..."


Quelle: (User: gh0stwriter)  The Division: Feuerwehr Outfit (Plattformübergreifend, Gratis) - mydealz.de - Seite #2


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2016)

Ah. Thx.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Skyshine's Bedlam für 9,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Offworld Trading Company (Early-Access) für 19,99€
Dead Rising Franchise (mit deutscher IP leider nicht kaufbar)
F1 Franchise (F1 2015 kostenlos bis Sonntag spielbar
Borderlands Franchise

*Indie Gala:*
Saints from Hell Bundle


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Im Zuge der Golden Joystick Awards wird wieder ein Gratisspiel vergeben, diesmal für alle Masochisten da draußen
> 
> Golden Joystick Store | Digital PC Games and Steam Keys




Your requested copy of Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition


Due to limited stock and unprecedented demand you have not been successful in your application for a Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition download key.


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2016)

Valve schaltet nach und nach testweise Paketrabatte frei

Save 50% on Borderlands Triple Pack on Steam

Wenn man Borderlands 1 und 2 besitzt müsste man Borderlands the Presequel für um die 5 bis 6 € bekommen
Ich selbst sehe den Deal nicht da ich Borderlands 2 und Presequel besitze


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2016)

ja, das ist mir bei Dirt schon aufgefallen, weil ich ja Rally und 3 habe war das Sehr günstig
und hier sagt mir steam dass das Midquel 4,80 kostet


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
TheHunter: Primal für 9,99€*

gog.com:
*Wochenangebote: Square Enix Spiele*

Humble Store:
*Activision Wochenende
*
Indie Gala:
*The Smackdown Bundle
*
Groupees:
*Men of War Weekend Sale


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2016)

https://www.gog.com/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.gog.com/



aaargh
Das ist mal wieder ein spannender Sale um öfters reinzuschauen.
Grad Wild hunt für 28$


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Serious Sam Complete Pack für 9,99€
Neue Angebote der Woche

Außerdem: Payday 2 reduziert und kann bis zum 31.März kostenlos gespielt werden

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Osteraktion


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2016)

*monument valley* + erweiterung gibts gratis bei amazon.
Monument Valley: Amazon.de: Apps für Android


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Evolve für 7,49€

Bis Freitag um 18 Uhr:
Terratech (Early Access) für 13,99€
Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak für 34,49€
Kingdom für 4,99€
Resident Evil 20th Anniversary - alle Resi-Spiele reduziert
DC Comics Franchise
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Spring Sale
*
Humble Bundle:
*Humble Sega Strategy Bundle
*
Indie Gala:
*Spring Mega Bundle


----------



## Wynn (23. März 2016)

https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/265300

Lord of the fallen 3,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad with Rising Storm für 4,49€

Indie Gala:
The Psycho Logical Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2016)

Der Goldenjoystck-Store hat einige Spiele-Angebote, alle von Bethesda.

Beste Angebote:
*
Wolfenstein - The Old Blood* für 4,80€

Golden Joystick Store | Digital PC Games and Steam Keys

Vermute mal dass es die unzensierte Original-Fassung ist (unter den unterstützten Sprachen wird kein Deutsch angegeben). Also, bitte an die hiesige Aktivierungshürde denken. 
*
Dishonored* für 3,60€

Golden Joystick Store | Digital PC Games and Steam Keys


----------



## Wynn (24. März 2016)

Wolfenstein - The Old Blood ist aber nicht die GAS Version 

Nur mit der GAS Version kannste das Spiel in Deutschland, Östereich und Schweiz spielen ^^


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. März 2016)

Für Österreich und Schweiz wurd es doch aufgehoben.
Wer sich in Deutschland die ungeschnittene Version holt, muss doch nur das Spiel per VPN aktivieren, 3 Monate warten und sich freuen


----------



## Wynn (24. März 2016)

New Order ja bei Old Blood nicht da gibt es immer noch die

G ermany
A ustralia
S witzerland 

Version


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2016)

die sollten besser mal wieder irgendwo das 2009er wolfenstein anbieten.


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> New Order ja bei Old Blood nicht da gibt es immer noch die
> 
> G ermany
> A ustralia
> ...



Jo, weils die Shops weiterhin so verkaufen - bei uns in AT kannst die uncut aber ohne alles aktivieren.
Hat auch schon bei Release funktioniert - nix regionlock ..


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die sollten besser mal wieder irgendwo das 2009er wolfenstein anbieten.



Das wäre spitze. Ich hab das bis heute noch nicht gespielt und man bekommt es auch nirgendwo


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Surgeon Simulator 2013 für 1,99€

Wochenendangebote:
The Escapists Reihe
Fallout 4 für 40,19€
Lego Reihe reduziert
Ubisoft Publisher Wochenende

*Green Man Gaming:
*The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited für 13,74€

*Humble Store:
*Sega Sale


----------



## Sanador (24. März 2016)

*Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault* ist nun bei *Orign* kostenlos erhältlich:
https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/free-games/on-the-house

Man kann es sowohl auf englisch als auch auf deutsch spielen, man muss zum Auswählen der Sprache einfach per Rechtsklick auf "Spiel-Eigenschaften" gehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2016)

Desura wurde eingestellt und die Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar

Manchmal brauchte man da den Client für Indiespiele aus Bundles. Die hätten wenigstens vorher mal bescheid geben können,dass man sie sich runterläd und sichert. So sind die Spiele wohl weg.


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Desura wurde eingestellt und die Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar
> 
> Manchmal brauchte man da den Client für Indiespiele aus Bundles. Die hätten wenigstens vorher mal bescheid geben können,dass man sie sich runterläd und sichert. So sind die Spiele wohl weg.



na ja, desura ist doch schon seit einiger zeit pleite.
das war doch abzusehen.
mich wundert eher, dass die seite -angeblich- so lange erreichbar gewesen sein soll.

ich hab desura nie genutzt, deshalb weiß ich nicht, wie es mit downloads etc genau aussieht.


----------



## Exar-K (25. März 2016)

Fast vergessen es hier zu posten.

Heute ist Oster-Filmabend bei Amazon, wie üblich je 99 Cent:
Amazon Instant Video

Diesmal keine großen Blockbuster dabei, aber einige kleinere, durchaus empfehlenswerte Streifen.
*Slow West* hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen. Ein interessanter Western, der ein wenig True Grit ähnelt.
*Kind 44*, *Cut Bank* und der etwas ältere *Cold Blood* sind auch einen Blick wert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Shadow Warrior für 3,49€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendaktion Retro Rebellion
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Spring Sale
*
Indie Gala:
*Friday Special Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Space Engineers (Early Access) für 11,49€
*
Amazon:
*Evolve (Steam-Code) für 7,50€
XCom Enemy Unknown Complete (Steam-Code) für 6€
Bioshock Infinite (Steam-Code) für 7,50€


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Age of Decadence für 16,79€


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das wäre spitze. Ich hab das bis heute noch nicht gespielt und man bekommt es auch nirgendwo



muss man wohl zur "sicherungskopie" greifen.
an der kommerziellen verwertung seines produktes scheint der rechteinhaber ja eh kein interesse zu haben.


----------



## MichaelG (27. März 2016)

*Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget € und andere Angebote*

Ich hab es zu Hause. Retail. Läuft sogar unter WIN 10. Probier doch mal die Suche über Ebay, Momox, Rebuy und Co.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2016)

Bei Gamesplanet gibt es Pro Evolution Soccer 2016 für 17,99€ (Steamkey)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2016)

Bei Greenmangaming.com gibt es an dem 3. Sping-Sale-Tag ein besonderes Angebot:

*Life is strange*

Wer schon Episode 1 besitzt und nur noch den Season Pass mit den restlichen Vieren braucht, bekommt es bereits (abzüglich 20% Rabatt via Gutschein) für 8,16€.

Life Is Strange: Season Pass (Episodes 2-5) | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming

Wenn man das komplette Spiel benötigt sind es widerum 9,59€.

Life is Strange: Complete Season (Episodes 1-5) | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming

Hab mir nun so die Episoden 2-5 endlich hinzugefügt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Impossible Creatures Steam Edition für 2,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2016)

Super-Schnäppchen bei Steam:
*
Ryse - Son of Rome* für 4,99€

Save 75% on Ryse: Son of Rome on Steam

Steht zwar nicht auf meiner Wunschliste, aber... Ach, komm, ab in den Warenkorb damit. Es ist von Crytek.


----------



## golani79 (29. März 2016)

Ryse hab ich mir auch mal in nem Deal geholt - fand ich trotz des simplen Gameplays und der QTE´s eigentlich überraschend gut.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. März 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Call to Arms (Early Access) für 5,74€

Midweek Madness (Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr):
Ryse Son of Rome für 4,99€
Mad Max für 24,99€
*
gog.com:
*2k Games Aktion*

Bundle Stars:
*Playlist Bundle 2


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. März 2016)

*Indie Gala:
*Hump Day Bundle


----------



## Batze (31. März 2016)

*mmoga:*


Skyrim Legendary Edition (Steam Key)  10,99€

Borderlands The Pe Sequel (Steam Key) 9,99€

X-Com 2 Day 1 Edition (Steam Key) 29,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. März 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Knights of Pen and Paper 2 für 3,19€

Wochenendangebote:
Stronghold Crusader 2 für 6,99€ (kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Divinity: Original Sin - Enhanced Edition für 19.99€
Starpoint Gemini 2 für 6,39€
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Spring Sale - Letzter Tag
*
Humble Store:
*Build your Own Survival Bundle
*
gog.com:
*Wochenendaktion: Ein Jahr gog.com auf Russisch


----------



## Wynn (1. April 2016)

Indie Gala hat ein April NSFW Bundle rausgebracht



Spoiler



https://www.indiegala.com/sexyfools



Vielleicht spielt jemand die Spiele aus Forschungszwecke


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2016)

Pflichtkauf, wie immer


----------



## MichaelG (1. April 2016)

Och nix gegen ein paar abgedrehte japanische Sex-Mangas.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2016)

Die sind aber wirklich ab 18. Also Kinder, Finger weg davon.


----------



## Sanador (1. April 2016)

Welch liebreizende Titel-Namen sie auch haben! 
Aber die meisten kaufen sich sowas eh wegen der Geschichte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Renowned Explorers: Internation Society für 13,39€

*Green Man Gaming:
*Deep Silver Titel reduziert
*
Groupees:
*The Tax Year Bundle #2
Be Mine 24


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2016)

*Assassins Creed - Rogue* gibt bei Amazon für 9,-€. In der Retail-Version!!!

Assassin's Creed Rogue - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Hui! Dann mal schnell kaufen, dann wird mein Spieleschrank wieder mal etwas voller. ^^


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. April 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Renowned Explorers: Internation Society für 13,39€
> 
> ...




Mal ein Dankeschön und Respekt für deine tägliche Mühe und Recherche für diesen Thread hier. Ich sehe das schon eine ganze Weile dein Engagement hier. Ich hab hier schon öfters still und heimlich interessante Schnäppchen gefunden.


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. April 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Indie Gala hat ein April NSFW Bundle rausgebracht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das alles Steam Keys ? Irgendwie wird das nicht ganz ersichtlich aus dem Angebot oder Ich bin blind.


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2016)

Das sind keine Steamkeys sowas würde Steam nie erlauben ^^


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. April 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das sind keine Steamkeys sowas würde Steam nie erlauben ^^


Stimmt du hast Recht die prüden Amis erlauben nur Splatter aber keine Erotik etc..


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2016)

Man muss sich da einen Account bei Manga Gamer machen und die Spiele  dann auch dort runterladen. Manche laufen mit Aktivierungskey und andere  einfach so. Einen Client oder sowas braucht man aber nicht. 



smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Mal ein Dankeschön und Respekt für deine tägliche Mühe und Recherche für diesen Thread hier. Ich sehe das schon eine ganze Weile dein Engagement hier. Ich hab hier schon öfters still und heimlich interessante Schnäppchen gefunden.



Vielen Dank


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Grand Ages Medieval für 13,99€

*Bundle Stars:
*Einige Steamspiele reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Broken Sword (Baphomets Fluch) Complete Pack für 15 Euro

Wenn man schon Spiele aus der Reihe hat, wird der Preis übrigens entsprechend abgezogen.


----------



## bundesgerd (4. April 2016)

Das haben die sich von GOG abgeschaut.


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2016)

War aber such überfällig. Man bezahlt für das Komplettpack, obwohl man 1-2 Spiele schon hat und bekam nicht einmal diese zum verschenken als Steamkey. Die fielen einfach hinten runter.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Gunpoint für 1,75€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche mit Chaos Reborn, Hand of Fate usw.

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
New Reality Bundle
Crazy Machines Bundle Reloaded
Deathtrap für 6,79€

*Gamesplanet:
*Springsale

*Origin:
*Frühlingsaktion


----------



## Tuetenclown (5. April 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Tagesangebot:
> Gunpoint für 1,75€



Auch hier mal wieder ein Kommentar von mir:

Ein sehr unterschätztes Spiel, unbedingt reinschauen bei dem Preis! ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2016)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Auch hier mal wieder ein Kommentar von mir:
> 
> Ein sehr unterschätztes Spiel, unbedingt reinschauen bei dem Preis! ^^


Absolut. Ein Heist Movie in Spielform, dazu mit edlem Retro-Charme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2016)

*Velvet Assassin* für 0,49€

https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/velvet-assassin/16720

Schon oft genannt und sicherlich nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, und doch immer wieder eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die - Season One für 4,94€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Party Hard für 6,44€
Europa Universalis IV für 9,99€
*
McGame:
*Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 (Steam Code) für 29,99€
*
Humble Bundle:
*The Humble Staff Picks Bundle: Glen
*
Bundle Stars:*
Planetary Annihilation Titans für 9,24€


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Nidhogg für 3,74€

*Indie Gala:
*Reverberation Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Mortal Kombat x 2 Pack für 13,49€

*Gamesplanet:
*Spring Sale (als Flashsale aktuell beispielsweise PES 2016 für 15,99€, Project Cars für 16,99€ usw.)*

Amazon:
*PC Spiele Angebote


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. April 2016)

Die Heftvollversionen im April:

*PC Games 04/2016:*
Deponia 1-3 The Complete Story (DRM-frei)
Blitzkrieg 1 (gog.com Version - auf 5000 Keys begrenzt)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Might & Magic: Legacy X



*PC Games Hardware 05/2016:
*Battle Worlds Kronos*

Gamestar 04/2016 (XL Ausgabe):
*Anno 1404

*Computer Bild Spiele 05/2016 (Gold Edition):
*Blackguards 2 (keine Aktivierung / Registrierung notwendig)
Fire (keine Aktivierung / Registrierung notwendig)
Penguin Bubbles

In der nächste Ausgabe als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Baphomets Fluch 5 und The Last Tinker


----------



## PcJuenger (7. April 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Heftvollversionen im April:
> 
> *PC Games 04/2016:*
> Deponia 1-3 The Complete Story (DRM-frei)
> ...



Ist Blackguards 2 einen Blick wert?


----------



## Leonidas1982 (7. April 2016)

Hmm Battleworld Kronos? Da hab ich doch ein Dejavu...War das nicht letztes Monat irgendwo drin? Habe nach über 13 Jahren wieder mal Magazine mit DVD abonniert,einfach ein anderes Gefühl auf der Couch zu liegen als ein PDF auf dem Tablet zu lesen.... Aber wenn das jedes Monat so ist, dass Vollversionen recycled werden hinterlässt das einen bitteren Beigeschmack... auch wenn ich die Doppelvermarktung wirtschaftlich verstehe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
AaAaAA!!! - A Reckless Disregard for Gravity für 1,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Space Engineer (Early Access) für 6,89€
Killing Floor 2 (Early Access) für 18,08€


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Victoria II für 4,99€ und die Victoria Collection für 9,24€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendaktion Ubisoft
*
Indie Gala:
*The Breakout Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Axiom Verge für 14,39€


----------



## Bonkic (10. April 2016)

*super win the game* für 1 dollar
https://chrono.gg/

steam: Super Win the Game on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Bully: Scholarship Edition für 2,49€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche (mit FTL, Lifeless Planet, Wing Commander)

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Playlist Bundle 3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

Neues HumbleBundle, und diesmal alles Titel aus dem Hause...*Trommelwirbel*.... *TELLTALE GAMES*!!! 

https://www.humblebundle.com/tellta...undle&utm_medium=email&utm_content=hero_image


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

Beide* Darksiders*-Teile sind bei Steam um 90% (!!!) reduziert.

Save 90% on Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition on Steam

Save 90% on Darksiders™ on Steam


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

Ein Indie Game Bundle, bestehend aus 8 Spielen, kann man bei wingamestore.com abstauben. Und man darf dafür zahlen was man möchte (ab einem Euro).

Indie Games Pay What You Want Bundle! | wingamestore.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Garry's Mod für 2,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide für 18,75€

*Green Man Gaming:
*Resident Evil Reihe reduziert
*
Humble Bundle:
*The Humble Telltale Games Bundle

Außerdem: Tripwire Sale
*
Bundle Stars:
*Turok für 12,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Legends of Eisenwald für 4,99€
*
Indie Gala:
*Daedalic Mega Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Super Turbo Mega Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Mordheim: City of the Damned für 19,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Saints Row Spiele reduziert
Rainbow Six Siege für 40,19€ (kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Activision Publisher Wochenende

*Humble Store:
*Games Workshop Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot(e):
NBA 2k16 und WWE 2k16 für je 24,99€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendaktion Paradox / Stardock
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Kommende Titel um 25% reduziert
Außerdem: Hot Deals
*
Indie Gala:
*Friday Special Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Tagesangebot: Blood Bowl 2 für 22,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Rising World (Early Access) für 10,04€

*Bundle Stars:
*Bound by Flame für 7,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
LIMBO für 2,49€

*Bundle Stars:*
Pro Cycling Manager 2015 für 9,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Gauntlet für 4,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche
*
gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche

*Humble Store:*
Hack, Slash & Loot Sale

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*All Stars 6 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Swords of the Stars: The Pit Gold Edition für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Magicka Franchise
Plaque Inc: Evolved für 10,04€
Kerbal Space Program für 23,99€

*Humble Bundle:
*Devolver Digital Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Order of Battle: Pacific für 18,49€

*Indie Gala:
*Hump Day Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Park für 7,79€

Wochenendaktionen:
Company of Heroes 2 für 10,19€ (Kann bis Sonntag auch kostenlos gespielt werden)
Rocket League für 11,99€ (Kann ebenfalls bis Sonntag gratis gespielt werden)
H1Z1: King of the Kill (Early Access) für 12,99€

*Humble Store:*
Tom Clancy Sale
*
Indie Gala:
*Surf'n'Kerf Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2016)

*Steam:*
Night Dive Studios Publisher Angebot

*gog.com:
*Wochenendangebot: Interplay (Star Trek, Freespace, Sacrifice und mehr)

*Indie Gala:
*Dead Island Super Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Guild of Dungeoneering Deluxe für 11,49€
*
Gamesplanet:
*Bethesda Aktion*

Amazon:
*Rainbow Six Siege für 34,95 (Uplay-Code)


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Agatha Christie - The ABC Murders für 9,89€

*Humble Store:
*Mergegames Sale
*
Bundle Stars:
*The Banner Saga Deluxe für 5,74€


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor für 12,49€ (und wer die normale Edition hat, kann für 2,49€ auf die Goty upgraden)

*Bundle Stars:
*Kyn Deluxe für 6,24€


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. April 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
FEAR - Aktion
Da ist allerdings der 1.Teil nicht dabei und die anderen beiden sind geschnitten.

Außerdem gibt es wieder neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Bundleopolis - Aktion

Außerdem neu dort: Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines
Allerdings bisher anscheinend nur auf Englisch.

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2016)

*Steam
*Tagesangebot:
Alien: Isolation für 12,49€ und die Collection für 13,74€ (Season Pass einzeln ebenfalls reduziert)

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Depth für 5,74€
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Ultimate Edition für 6,25€

*Humble Bundle:*
Friends of Nintendo Bundle (Etwas für die 3ds und wii u Spieler)

Außerdem: Lost in Space Sale

*Gamesplanet:*
Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten Goty für 9,99€
Doom 3: BFG Edition für 5,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. April 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Battlestation Harbinger für 5,99€
*
Indie Gala:
*The Indie Parade Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Killer Bundle 7


----------



## Wynn (27. April 2016)

Ori and the Blind Forest: Definitive Edition on Steam

Ori Definitive Edition Upgrade für Besitzer 5€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2016)

Big Huge Sale bei Wingamestore.com:

WinGameStore: PC Games and More


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2016)

Anime-Wochenend-Angebote bei Steam:

Steam Anime Weekend Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Hard West für 11,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Duck Game für 7,79€ (kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Ghost in the Shell (kann ebenfalls bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)

*Humble Store:*
Nordic Games Wochenende


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. April 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Move or Die für 9,74€

*Green Man Gaming:
*Hot Deals
*
Indie Gala:
*IndieGalactic Bundle*

Bundle Stars:
*Bethesda Softworks (Elder Scrolls und Fallout Spiele)


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dungeons 2 für 9,99€

*gog.com:
*Das Finale von Bundleopolis
*
Gamesplanet:
*Dark Souls-Spiele
Project Cars Digital Edition für 16,99€
Doom 3 BFG Edition für 5,99€


----------



## Sanador (1. Mai 2016)

Holla, selbst um *3:37 Uhr* nachts ist unser Schnäppchen-Spürhund unterwegs!


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Crypt of the Necrodancer für 4,94€


----------



## Phurba (2. Mai 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Holla, selbst um *3:37 Uhr* nachts ist unser Schnäppchen-Spürhund unterwegs!



Dieser Thread ist echt Gold wert, das muß ich an dieser Stelle auch mal sagen. (Habe gerade Doom 3 BFG Edition geschnappt). Besten Dank an die fleissigen Poster hier.


----------



## McDrake (2. Mai 2016)

Phurba schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist echt Gold wert, das muß ich an dieser Stelle auch mal sagen. (Habe gerade Doom 3 BFG Edition geschnappt). Besten Dank an die fleissigen Poster hier.



Ich kaufe wohl zu 95% Games, welche hier gepostet werden.


----------



## Phurba (2. Mai 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich kaufe wohl zu 95% Games, welche hier gepostet werden.



Geht mir auch so. Die anderen 5% sind dann Games die ich teuer bei Release kaufe und dann solange ungenutzt in meiner Bibliothek vergammeln lasse bis sie dann auch hier gepostet werden.


----------



## McDrake (2. Mai 2016)

Oder unterstützte KS-Projekte.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Mai 2016)

Ich finde diesen Thread sehr gut. Hier habe ich schon sehr oft Dinge gefunden, auf die ich sonst nicht aufmerksam geworden wäre.


----------



## Wynn (2. Mai 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich kaufe wohl zu 95% Games, welche hier gepostet werden.



Also auch die NSFW Games die gepostet werden ? ^^


----------



## MichaelG (2. Mai 2016)

NSFW????


----------



## Wynn (2. Mai 2016)

N ot
s afe
f or
W ork

Hatten doch schonmal zwei asiatische spiele bundles ^^


----------



## McDrake (2. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> N ot
> s afe
> f or
> W ork
> ...


Ich kaufe nicht 95% der Aktionen, sondern ich kaufe 95% der Spiele in Aktionen
[emoji58]


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Angebote der Woche: Steam Search
Tagesdeal: 75% auf Guardians of Middle-earth Save 75% on Guardians of Middle-earth on Steam

*GreenManGaming:*
Enabled for Intel Iris Sale: http://www.greenmangaming.com/enabled-for-intel-iris/#b
Warner Bros. Sale: http://www.greenmangaming.com/warner-titles/#b

*Juke:*
Alle Filme (die man Leihen kann) für 0,99€ leihen: https://juke.com/de/de/video/movie
Bis auf Star Wars: Episode 7 (den kann man für 0,77€ leihen): https://juke.com/de/de/video/movie/135932/star-wars-das-erwachen-der-macht


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2016)

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Mai 2016)

*BündelStars:*
Must Play Bundle 2


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2016)

https://indiegamestand.com/deal/#details
Whispering Willows DRM Free & Steamkey 2$ Basisspiel / 3,12 $ Deluxe Version

Star Wars Sale bei Gog
https://www.gog.com/

Sun & Moon 1,50 $ 
https://chrono.gg/


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2016)

Steam Search

Dawn of War 3 Ankündigungs Sale für 48 Stunden


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Risen 3 für 4,99€, die Complete Edition (mit DLCs) für 7,49€ und das Risen Franchise Pack für 12,50€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Hurtworld (Early Access) für 13,79€
Star Wars Aktion
Octodad für 2,79€
*
gog.com:
*Star Wars Woche
*
Humble Bundle:
*Eye Candy Bundle

Außerdem: Ebenfalls eine Star Wars-Aktion

*Amazon:*
World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor (PC Code - Battlenet) für 4,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2016)

Die Heftvollversionen im Mai 2016:

*PC Games 05/2016:*
Might & Magic X: Legacy (Uplay Account benötigt)

In der nächsten Ausgabe als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes


 
*Gamestar 05/2016:*
Trials Evolution: Gold Edition (Uplay)

*Computer Bild Spiele 06/2015 (Gold Edition)
*Baphomets Fluch 5: Der Sündenfall (keine Aktivierung / Registrierung notwendig)
The Last Tinker: City of Colors (keine Aktivierung /Registrierung notwendig)
Stones of Rome (keine Aktivierung / Registrierung notwendig)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversionen dabei:


Spoiler



Chronology, The Night of the Rabbit & Assassin's Creed Brotherhood


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Zombie Driver HD für 1,99€

*Indie Gala:
*Virtual Reality Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Slitherine Bundle


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2016)

https://chrono.gg/

Apotheon Steam für 3,50$

http://www.saturn.de/de/product/_microsoft-xbox-one-500gb-quantum-break-konsolen-bundle-2103772.html
MICROSOFT Xbox One 500GB Quantum Break + Alan Wake + Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht (Blu-ray)
269€

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B019FA3JVW
Star Wars 7 Bluray 14,99€


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2016)

Humble Spring Sale
https://www.humblebundle.com/store?springsale

Devolver Sale
Devolver Digital

Lego Jurassic World 7,50€
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/lego-jurassic-world-steam-key--2835-1


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Deathtrap für 6,79€

Wochenendaktionen:
Eve Online (kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gezockt werden)
Zombie Army Trilogy für 8,39€
Dead Island Franchise (leider sieht man das meiste aus Deutschland nicht)


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2016)

https://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_telltale_adventures_060516

Gog Telltale Adventure Wochende


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Left 4 Dead 2 (geschnittene Version) für 4,99€

*Indie Gala:
*Friday Special Bundle


----------



## Enisra (6. Mai 2016)

gibt noch jemand der kein L4D2 hat? 

Und naja, ich würde mich nicht davon abhalten lassen, da gibts möglichkeiten das Blutiger zu machen


----------



## MichaelG (6. Mai 2016)

*Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget € und andere Angebote*

Jepp ich hab noch kein L4D2. Aber auch nur weil ich Teil 1 kenne und das Spiel für mich nix ist. Suf Koop ausgelegt und ohne richtige Story.


----------



## tomkoe78 (8. Mai 2016)

Humble Bundle

Monthly June mit vorab Rocket League für $12,00 https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

Gesendet von meinem SD4930UR mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
King Arthur Collection für 7,49€

*Bundle Stars:
*Killer Bundle 7 für 4,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Command: Modern Air / Naval Operations für 29,59€
Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: Steampunk-Geschichten

Außerdem gibt es bei ein paar Spiele jetzt neu auch auf Deutsch

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle


----------



## vonKroete (10. Mai 2016)

Command: Modern Air/Naval Operation klingt ziemlich verlockend ... Muss ... nicht ... klicken ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Scribblenauts Unlimited für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Metro Franchise
Jotun für 7,49€
Act of Aggression: Reboot Edition für 22,49€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
New Reality Games

*Humble Bundle:
*Neues Bundle: Capcom Super Turbo HD Remix Bundle
Tagesangebot: SOMA (Steamkey) für 13,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Playism Publisher Sale

*Indie Gala:
*The Hump Day Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Lovers in a dangerous Spacetime für 7,49€

Wochenendaktionen:
Call of Duty Black Ops 3 für 35,99€ (MP Modus kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Firewatch für 13,99€
Empyrion Galactic Survival (EARLY Access) für 10,79€ (kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)

*Green Man Gaming:*
Final Fantasy X / X-2 Remaster HD für 15,99€ mit diesem Code: 20OFF
This War of Mine für 5,70€
*
Bundle Stars:
*Hidden Gems 4 Bundle für 2,49€


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2016)

*ps4 (500gb) + uncharted 4 für 333 euro* im mediamarkt (keine ahnung, ob bundesweit).

hm....


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

Jepp. Gibts bei uns auch. Wenn ich noch keine PS4 hätte würde ich zugreifen. Ist wirklich ein Super Angebot. Ist zwar nur die 500 GB-Version. Trotzdem.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2016)

Bohemia Interactive Publisher Angebot


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (13. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *ps4 (500gb) + uncharted 4 für 333 euro* im mediamarkt (keine ahnung, ob bundesweit).
> 
> hm....


Wobei der Saturn schon mal ganz kurz die aktuelle PS4 für 250€ im Angebot hatte. Plus UC4 wäre das nur 310€.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Volume für 4,49€
*
gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion mit The Book of Unwritten Tales 1 & 2, Darksiders, Black Mirror usw.
*
Indie Gala:
*Majesco Bundle


----------



## vonKroete (13. Mai 2016)

Danke für das Final Fantasy X-Angebot, Shadowman!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Long Dark (Early Access) für 9,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Folk Tale (Early Access) für 15,40€
Außerdem gibt es wieder neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Die Witcher-Reihe reduziert
Moebius: Empire Rising für 6,49€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Mystery Game Packs

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle

*Amazon:*
Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China (Uplay-Code) für 6,95€
Assassin's Creed Chronicles: India (Uplay-Code) für 6,95€
Assassin's Creed Chronicles: Russia (Uplay-Code) für 6,95€


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Fahrenheit (Indigo Prophecy) Remastered für 4,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Blood Bowl 2 für 17,99€
Kingdom Wars 2: Battles für 19,59€
Layers of Fear für 13,39€

*Green Man Gaming:
*Hot Deals
*
Humble Bundle:
*Neu: Humble Deep Silver Bundle 2*

Bundle Stars:
*Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordoor Bundle für 12,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Assetto Corsa für 23,99€

*Indiegala:
*Steamulating Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2016)

Die erste Episode des neuen King's Quest Spiels gibt es kostenlos auf Steam: King's Quest on Steam
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann darf man das behalten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2016)

Greenmangaming.com feiert seinen 6. Geburtstag. Aus diesem Anlass gibt es ein Mystery Game (=unbekanntes Spiel, kann alles Mögliche sein) für 6 Cent.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/birt...ampaign=20160519_eu_Birthday_newsletter_email

Hab's einfach mal gewagt, herausgekommen ist ein netter R-Type-Klon.   

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab's einfach mal gewagt, herausgekommen ist ein netter R-Type-Klon.



lass mich raten: asteroid bounty hunter!


----------



## tomkoe78 (19. Mai 2016)

Bei mir war es Shiplord.

Gesendet von meinem SD4930UR mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> lass mich raten: asteroid bounty hunter!


Aha, hast auch deine 6 Cent geladen, hmm? ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aha, hast auch deine 6 Cent geladen, hmm? ^^



intuition.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Valhalla Hills für 17,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Darkest Dungeon für 15,40€
Galactic Civilizations 3 für 13,60€
Wargame Spiele reduziert

*Bundle Stars:*
Pick mix - Build your own bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Styx: Master of Shadows für 7,49€
*
gog.com:
*Wochenendangebote

*IndieGala:
*Indie Shindy Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Door Kickers für 2,84€


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Clockwork Empires (Early Access) für 18,47€

Außerdem gibt es hier Sunset für $0.99


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Ship Simulator Extremes für 4,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Interplay Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Mai 2016)

HumbleBundle bringt nach Capcom noch ein sich wiederholendes Bundle. Es ist wieder... Ubisoft.

https://www.humblebundle.com

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Lord of the Rings: War in the North für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Shelter Reihe
Tom Clancy Spiele
Age of Wonders 3 für 7,49€
*
gog.com:
*Star Trek Spiele
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Hot Deals (u.a. Daedalic Spiele


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Oddworld New 'n' Tasty für 7,99€

*Green Man Gaming:
*Battleborn Digital Deluxe für 38,99€
*
Indie Gala:
*Anime Angels Mega Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2016)

*Metal Gear Solid V - Phantom Pain* in der Retail-Version (ums Downloaden des kompletten Spiels kommt man dennoch nicht herum ) für 19,99€

https://www.amazon.de/Metal-Gear-So...1464258062&sr=1-2&keywords=metal+gear+solid+5


----------



## Phurba (26. Mai 2016)

Gerade Torchlight 2 bei gog für 10,99 geholt und angezockt. Neues gutes Futter für meinen Action RPG Hunger so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Goat Simulator für 2,49€

Wochenenangebote:
Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide für 16,79€ (Kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
RPG Maker MV für 36,99€ (Kann ebenfalls bis Sonntag getestet werden)
Dragon Quest Heroes Slime Edition für 33,49€
Metal Gear Solid Franchise


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Blood & Gold: Caribbean! für  9,99€

*gog.com:
*Wochendaktion Atari & Codemasters
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Deals of the Dead - viele Zombie-/Gruselspiele reduziert
Might and Delight Titles

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
May Madness

*Gamesplanet:
*Angebote


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2016)

Memorial Day Sale bei Wingamestore.com

WinGameStore: PC Games and More


----------



## Seegurkensalat (28. Mai 2016)

Sale bei GOG: https://www.gog.com/promo/20160527_weekend_promo_atari_codemasters

Zocke gerade Larry 7, ich liebe es.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Zocke gerade Larry 7, ich liebe es.


Aahhh... Ist auch ein geiles Spiel mit dieser Yacht voller draller Schnecken... ^^
Und immer schön die Nackt-Cheats ausprobieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Distant Worlds: Universe für 21,99€


----------



## Seegurkensalat (28. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aahhh... Ist auch ein geiles Spiel mit dieser Yacht voller draller Schnecken... ^^
> Und immer schön die Nackt-Cheats ausprobieren.



Stimmt, da gab es ja was. Ich vermisse nur den Cybersniff 2000. Das war damals echt innovativ und etwas eklig


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Bastion für 3,74€


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2016)

Bastion, ein sehr schönes Spiel :o


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Bastion, ein sehr schönes Spiel :o


Und erst der Soundtrack!


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Pixel Piracy für 2,49€
Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Mai 2016)

Neue *Auf's Haus Aktion* von EA:

Nox und eine weitere Erweiterung zu Battlefield Hardline gibt es zurzeit gratis.

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## golani79 (31. Mai 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und erst der Soundtrack!



Soundtrack find ich gut - das Spiel nicht so.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Mai 2016)

*Out There: Ω Edition* für 10 cent! (normal: 4,99 euro).

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miclos.google.games.outthere


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Mai 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot*:
*Sheltered für 8,70€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Tron Run/r für 5,99€
Rebel Galaxy für 9,99€
The Stanley Parable für 2,39€

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Narrative Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Syberia Bundle für 2,99€

*gog.com:
*Special Promo - gog,connect

Außerdem kann man jetzt seinen Steamaccount mit gog verbinden und bekommt von manchen Spielen die man hat, dann eine kostenlose gog Kopie.

*Humble Bundle:*
Angebote in dieser Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
NBA 2k16 für 16,49€ und WWE2k16 für 19,99€

Wochenenangebote:
The Escapists für 5,09€
Cities Skylines für 9,51€
Steam Controller und Steam Link reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2016)

Auf Humble Bundle gibt es ein "Build your own 2k Games Bundle": https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/2kbyob/


----------



## Exar-K (3. Juni 2016)

Heute mal wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon.
Wie gehabt jeder Film für 99 Cent.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino

Diesmal mit Fokus auf die *X-Men*.
Abseits davon wäre noch der aktuellste Pixar (*Arlo & Spot*) erwähnenswert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Skyhill für 8,99€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendaktion Topware & Anuman Kombo
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Hot Deals*

Indie Gala:
*Atifex Mundi Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Lords of the Fallen Goty für 9,99€

*Gamesplanet:
*Wochenend-Promo


----------



## Batze (4. Juni 2016)

Ist zwar nicht für PC, aber hier gibt es bestimmt den ein oder anderen der was neues für sein Handy brauchen könnte, also warum so etwas vorenthalten.
Das Spiel *Landwirtschafts Simulator 2014* jetzt Umsonst für Android iPhone und iPad.
Damit ich nicht alles posten muss, weitere Infos dazu gibt es hier auf Chip.de.


----------



## Wynn (4. Juni 2016)

Surgeon Simulator wurde zu Gog Connect hinzugefügt


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot*:
*Rogue Legacy für 3,74€


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2016)

Die Heftvollversionen im Juni 2016:


*PC Games 06/2016:
*Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes (Steam + Registrierung Stardock)

*Gamestar 06/2016;
*Disciples 3 Gold (Ob man eine Aktivierung dafür braucht, das ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Könnte aber eventuell für Steam sein)
*
Computer Bild Spiele 07/2016 (Gold Edition):
*Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (Uplay)
The Night of the Rabbit (Keine Aktivierung notwendig)
Chronology (Keine Aktivierung notwendig)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Das Schwarze Auge: Memoria, Dark, Bali Quest: The Sacred Legacy


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Strider für 4,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Warhammer 40.000: Armageddon für 18,49€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle

*Green Man Gaming:*
Punch Club für 4,99€


----------



## Wynn (7. Juni 2016)

Defenders Quest, Doorkickers, Kona wurden zu Gog Connect hinzugefügt


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Beyond Eyes für 4,41€
Bis Freitag 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):

Hacknet für 4,99€
Watch_Dogs für 11,99€ und die Complete Edition für 14,99€ (Hinweis: Da wird zusätzlich noch Uplay benötigt)

*gog.com:*
Homeworld Remastered Collection für 15,99€

*Humble Bundle:*
Neu: The Humble Staff Picks Bundle: Hamble


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2016)

Gog Summersale

https://www.gog.com/


----------



## McDrake (8. Juni 2016)

System Shock 2 Gratis!?

Wir wollen GOG Galaxy in die Knie zwingen (auch als Stresstest bekannt). Wenn du GOG über den Client besuchst, kannst du dir ein gratis Spiel runterladen.
https://www.gog.com/?pp=05a8ea5382b9fd885261bb3eed0527d1d3b07262

Tatsache, grade mit Galaxy ausprobiert

Tatsache


​


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Warlock 2: The Exiled für 4,99€

*gog.com:
*Sommerangebote 2016: Tag 1
*
Humble Store:
*The Long Dark für 8,99€*

Indie Gala:
*The 8 Floor Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*The Mumbo Jumbo Mega Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Die Steam Fußball Aktion

Wochenendangebote:
Dirt Franchise
XCom 2 für 33,49€
Wasteland 2: Director's Cut für 19,99€ (kann bis Sonntag auch kostenlos gespielt werden)

*gog.com:*
Sommerangebote 2016: Tag 2

*Humble Store:*
Devolver Wochenende
Grim Fandango Remastered für 3,37€

*Bundle Stars:*
Ryse: Son of Rome für 4,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Juni 2016)

*Amazon:* Battleborn für 19,99€

Ziemlich starker Preisverfall nach nur einem Monat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Kholat für 7,19€

*gog.com:
*Sommerangebote: Tag 3
*
Indie Gala:
*The Indie Life Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2016)

*Origin:*
Endlos Spielen Sale, mit Rabatten bis zu 75%

*Uplay Shop:
*Dort sind ebenfalls Spiele reduziert


----------



## McDrake (11. Juni 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Origin:*
> Endlos Spielen Sale, mit Rabatten bis zu 75%



Kann man sich geben:
https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/...c-download/base-game/game-of-the-year-edition

Hatte etliche Stunden Spielspass damit.
Sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## golani79 (11. Juni 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *Amazon:* Battleborn für 19,99€
> 
> Ziemlich starker Preisverfall nach nur einem Monat.



Wird auch kaum noch gespielt - hab gestern interessehalber mal geschaut, weil ich mir dachte, das ist auch ziemlich in der Versenkung verschwunden bzw. hat man nie richtig was davon gehört.
Auch, wenns unterschiedliche Genres sind, so denke ich, Battleborn zur selben Zeit wie Overwatch zu releasen, war ne dämliche Idee.

Battleborn - Steam Charts


Hm .. hatte ja kurz überlegt, mir Battlefront zu holen - aber der Seasonpass kostet mehr als das Hauptspiel ... -.-
Spielts hier noch jemand und kann was über den aktuellen Status des Spiels sagen?


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Juni 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. hatte ja kurz überlegt, mir Battlefront zu holen - aber der Seasonpass kostet mehr als das Hauptspiel ... -.-
> Spielts hier noch jemand und kann was über den aktuellen Status des Spiels sagen?



Du kannst das Spiel über Origin 4 Stunden gratis testen: https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/free-games/trials


----------



## Batze (11. Juni 2016)

Komme gerade aus der City, bei Saturn/Hansa gibt es Xcom 2 PC für 15€. Weiß aber nicht ab das jetzt Überregional ist. Aber wer in Braunschweig Umgebung wohnt könnte ja zugreifen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. Juni 2016)

Uncharted 4 mit Newsletter für 29,99 Euro bei Saturn erhältlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Flamebreak für 4,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the First Sin für 13,59€ (das Upgrade auf die Scholar of the First Sin Edition ist auch reduziert auf 8,49€)
Dark Souls 1 für 4,99€


----------



## Seegurkensalat (13. Juni 2016)

Limbo auf Xbox One momentan gratis:
https://store.xbox.com/de-at/Xbox-One/Games/LIMBO/3cc55383-1ab0-46c9-bd04-0d4bb5921d6a


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2016)

https://www.gog.com/game/the_book_of_unwritten_tales_2

Neuer Toppreis bei Gog für Book of Unwritten Tales 2


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juni 2016)

*Humble Bundle
*https://www.humblebundle.com/e3-digital-ticket


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Nation Red für 1,49€
Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Sommerangebote 2016: Tag 6

*Humble Store:*
Racing Sale


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Juni 2016)

Ubisoft veröffentlicht 7 Spiele über 7 Monate gratis. Los geht's mit *Prince of Persia*. 

https://club.ubi.com#!/en-GB/ubi30


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Juni 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ubisoft veröffentlicht 7 Spiele über 7 Monate gratis. Los geht's mit *Prince of Persia*.
> 
> https://club.ubi.com#!/en-GB/ubi30


Jetzt besitze ich Sands of Time bei Steam, Gog und Uplay.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Juni 2016)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Jetzt besitze ich Sands of Time bei Steam, Gog und Uplay.


Wenn du das so gerne sammelst, schick ich dir meine Gamecube-Version auch noch


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Juni 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn du das so gerne sammelst, schick ich dir meine Gamecube-Version auch noch


Du wirst lachen, die Gamecube-Version war tatsächlich die erste von Sands of Time, die ich mir gekauft habe. Ich hatte sie nur deshalb hier nicht erwähnt, weil ich mir nicht mehr sicher bin, ob das Spiel noch irgendwo im Keller liegt oder ich es irgendwann verschenkt/weggeworfen habe.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juni 2016)

Tja kann halt passieren. Einige haben es halt noch nicht (wie ich) und damit nun einen Titel mehr in der Uplay-Bibliothek.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2016)

*3D Realms*-Bundle mit jeder Menge alter DOS-Klassiker, wahlweise für 2,49€ oder 3,99€.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/3d-realms-bundle


----------



## Batze (14. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Tja kann halt passieren. Einige haben es halt noch nicht (wie ich) und damit nun einen Titel mehr in der Uplay-Bibliothek.


Da schließ ich mich an. Bin schon gespannt was da noch kommt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
8-Bit Armies für 12,74€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Farming Simulator 15 für 12,49€
One Piece Pirate Warriors 3 für 12,49€ (Gold Edition für 15,49€
Resident Evil Spiele reduziert

*gog.com*
Sommerangebote 2016: Tag 7

*Humble Bundle:
*E3 Digital Ticket*

Gamesplanet:
*Paradox Interactive Spiele reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Human Resource Machine für 7,49€

*gog.com:
*Sommerangebote: Tag 8
*
Indie Gala:
*Steamy Summer Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juni 2016)

Bei Indiegala.com im Shop gratis Giveaway einen Steamkey des Games Terralander.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Magic Circle für 9,99€

Wochenendangebot:
Killing Floor 2 (Early Access) für 18,08€ (Kann auch bis Sonntag kostenlos angespielt werden)

*gog.com*
Sommerangebote: Tag 9

*Green Man Gaming:
*Neue Mystery Bundles
*
Humble Store:
*Survival Wochenende


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2016)

Am 21. und 22. Juni kann man die Steam-Version von *Limbo* gratis abstauben.

http://www.chip.de/news/Kult-Spiel-...Jump-und-Run-komplett-kostenlos_95443966.html

Wer es noch nicht hat sollte sich diese beiden Tage merken. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Exar-K (17. Juni 2016)

Wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon, jeder Film wie gehabt 0,99€:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino

Diesmal ohne Fokus auf die X-Men und von daher mit besserer Auswahl.
*Mr. Holmes* hat mir gut gefallen, Ian McKellen zeigt sich mal wieder von seiner besten Seite. Wer Arnie mag, kann ein Auge auf *Sabotage* werfen.
Ansonsten wäre noch *Southpaw* erwähnenswert, ein imo schablonenhaftes Boxerdrama, das aber sicher dem ein oder anderen gefallen könnte.

*Die Verurteilten* ist natürlich ein grandioser Streifen, aber schon so alt, dass er unzählige Male im Fernsehen lief.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Dreamfall Chapters für 10,19€

*gog.com:
*Sommerangebote 2016: Finale
*
Indie Gala:
*Friday Special Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Mortal Kombat X Brutality Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Ben and Ed für 4,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Sega Spiele reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Remember Me für 5,59€


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Pillars of Eternity (Hero Edition) für 16,79€

Bis 23.Juni (Midweek Madness)
Crashlands für 11,99€
*
McGame:
*EM Fußballfieber
*
Humble Bundle:
*The Humble NEOGEO Encore Bundle
Außerdem: Ubisoft Woche
*
Indie Gala:*
Every Monday Bundle

*Bundlestars:*
Graviteam Tactics Bundle


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Juni 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesangebot:
> Pillars of Eternity (Hero Edition) für 16,79€


Gibts allerdings bei Kinguin regelmäßig für ca. 4 € für GOG. Nur so als Info für die echten Sparfüchse.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Juni 2016)

GoG wird einige Spiele aus ihrem Angebot für dt. Kunden nehmen. (alles in Dt. indizierte Titel)

Da zurzeit der Summer Sale dort läuft, kann man bei den Titeln, sofern man sich für diese interessiert, noch getrost zuschlagen. 

https://www.gog.com/forum/general_de/blockierte_spiele_fur_deutsche_ipadressen/post1


----------



## golani79 (21. Juni 2016)

lol .. teils ein bissl gar lächerlich, was da rausgenommen wird bzw. noch lächerlicher, falls das bei euch wirklich aufm Index oder so ist.

Cannon Fodder ... oh boy ...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Juni 2016)

Battlefield 4 - Second Assault auf's Haus


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Juni 2016)

*Limbo* gibt's zurzeit *gratis* bei Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Starpoint Gemini 2 für 6,39€

Außerdem: Limbo kostenlos!

Dann noch reduziert:
Payday 2 für 4,99€ (kann bis 4.Juli auch kostenlos gespielt werden)
Arma Jubiläum (15 Jahre)
*
Humble Bundle:
*Neues Bundle: Sonic 25th Anniversary Bundle
Tagesangebot: Age of Wonders III für 7,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Bounty Train (Early Access) für 12,49€

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Mighty Sims Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juni 2016)

Auf Steam hat der Summer Picnic Sale begonnen


----------



## golani79 (23. Juni 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auf Steam hat der Summer Picnic Sale begonnen



Was neues zum Steam Sale 

Achtung - mögliche Game of Thrones Spoiler




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QJW_ML5aE9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Und natürlich sind die Steam Server wieder mal überlastet...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. Juni 2016)

Muss mir noch Dragonborn für Skyrim besorgen. 25% Rabatt ist halt jetzt gar nicht mal so viel. Wenn ich die Legendary kaufe zahle ich nur 9€ statt 14,99€...


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Gibts dieses Mal denn Flash-Sales oder bleiben alle Rabatte fest?


----------



## golani79 (23. Juni 2016)

Gabs glaub ich schonmal billiger Dragonborn - würd mir an deiner Stelle dann gleich die Legendary holen.
Hab ich damals bei Fallout 3 auch so gemacht.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. Juni 2016)

Sonst gab's immer 50% - also 9,99€. Kann sein, dass es auch schonmal bei 60/75% war. Von daher nehme ich natürlich die Legendary, wenn's jetzt eh nur 25% gibt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und natürlich sind die Steam Server wieder mal überlastet...


Verdammt auch...


----------



## golani79 (23. Juni 2016)

Diese pösen Steam-Server - aber wer hätte das auch nur erwartet?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juni 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Diese pösen Steam-Server - aber wer hätte das auch nur erwartet?


Stockt Valve auch mal die Server-Zahl auf? Mir scheint es werden mit jedem Steambesucher-Rekord eher weniger.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2016)

Steam lernt einfach nicht. Geizig bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2016)

*gog.com:
*Wochenendaktion: Telltale Spiele

*Indie Gala:*
Anuman Interactive Bundle

*Gamesplanet:
*Angebote


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2016)

*gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche

*Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Rocket League in verschiedenen Versionen reduziert
*
Gamesplanet:
*Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten Goty für 9,99€
Assassin's Creed Syndicate für 15,99€


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. Juni 2016)

Dann trage ich hier auch mal etwas bei. Auf dieser Seite sind die Game Bundles bei Steam aufgelistet welche die höchsten Rabatte momentan im Summer Sale  haben. Ständig wird die Liste erweitert daher lohnt sich auch ein Blick in den Kommentarbereich . Viel spaß beim stöbern. Wer seine Steam bibliothek günstig vollmüllen will kann es jetzt tun. Oft macht man sogar Gewinn beachtet man den Erlös beim Verkauf der Sammelkarten von diesen Spielen. IdleMaster hat sich da immer sehr bewährt beim automatischen Sammeln der Sammelkarten. 

https://www.steamgifts.com/discussion/kCijO/steam-bundles-cheap-ish-games

Kleines Beispiel ist das RPG Heroes Bundle mit 99 % Rabatt.
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/833/
11 Spiele für 0,57 € 

Array
Da es keine Daily oder Flash Deal mehr gibt lohnt sich die Server Erweiterung doch gar nicht. Die Steam Server waren wie zu erwarten nur zum Summer Sale Start mal paar Stunden überlastet.Mittlerweile ist 19 uhr wenn normalerweise die neuen Daily Deals kommen doch alles im grünen Bereich. Liegt garantiert auch daran das viele schnell erfahren haben das die Rabatte sich wieder nicht täglich ändern. 
Vergleiche ich mal Rechnungen vom Summer Sale 2014 mit den Summer Sale Preisen 2016 ist deutlich zu erkennen das viele Games mittlerweile im Sale deutlich teurer angeboten werden. 
Man könnte ja eigentlich meinen das diese Spiele weil sie nun 2 Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel haben günstiger sind aber Pustekuchen..................


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2016)

*Green Man Gaming:
*Flash Sale

*Humble Bundle:
*PC & Android 14 Bundle
*
Indie Gala:
*Go Postal Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Build your own Bundle
Horror Heroes Bundle
Fantasy Heroes Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2016)

*gog.com
*Wochenendaktion

*Green Man Gaming:
*Blazing Weekend Deals


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juli 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
CLANNAD für 22,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche.

*gog.com:
*Tipps der Woche
*
Humble Bundle:
*Summer Games Done Quick Bundle
*
Indie Gala:
*Every Monday Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*War Heroes Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. Juli 2016)

DRM-Freedom Sale im Humble Store


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2016)

Was vielleicht gar nicht bemerkt wurde:

Volle* Star Trek*-Comic-Power bei HumbleBundle.

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/star-trek-comics-bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juli 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Devil Daggers für 3,74€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Deponia Spiele reduziert
*
Bundle Stars:
*Mighty Sims Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2016)

Bei humblebundle.com gibt es Spacecom gratis und DRM-Frei.

https://www.humblebundle.com/pc-android-14-bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2016)

*Steam;
*Tagesangebot:
MXGP2 für 27,99€

Wochenendaktion:
Broforce für 5,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Steel & Giants Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juli 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Downwell für 1,49€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendangebote
*
Green Man Gaming:
*Bethesda Titel
Indie Sale
*
Humble Bundle:
*XCom Wochenende
*
Indie Gala:
*Friday Special Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Disgaea PC für 14,99€
Disgaea PC Digital Dood Edition für 15,74€


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2016)

STASIS | macgamestore.com

6,15€ MAC/Win Steamkey


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2016)

*Steam: 
*Tagesangebot:
Block'Hood für 4,99€ (Early Access) 
Neue Angebote der Woche *

gog.com:* 
Tipps der Woche 

*Green Man Gaming:* 
Daedalic Titel reduziert 

*Indie Gala:* 
Every Monday Bundle *

Bundle Stars:
*Warner Bros. Aktion


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2016)

heute ist *prime day bei amazon*.

ps 4 + uncharted 4 gibt's bspw grad für 249 euro.
(oder die ps4 refurbished für 199 euro)


----------



## Exar-K (12. Juli 2016)

Beim heutigen Prime Day auf Amazon gibt es übrigens einen Steamcode für *Civilization 4 Complete* gratis:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00FA3NX4C/

Denn Code GRATISSPIEL eingeben und der Preis fällt auf 0€.


PS: Nur für Prime-Mitglieder


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2016)

*Steam:*
Five Nights at Freddy's Franchise

*Humble Bundle:*
The Humble Bundle Revelmode

*Gamesplanet:*
Angebote


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2016)

Splinter Cell freigegeben

Der Titel Splinter Cell kann jetzt kostenlos, wie schon berichtet, über den Ubisoft Launcher abgestaubt werden.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2016)

im uplay store gibts *child of light* für 1,87!


----------



## McDrake (14. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> im uplay store gibts *child of light* für 1,87!



Bei mir steht € 3,75
Natürlich noch immer ein fairer Preis


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei mir steht € 3,75
> Natürlich noch immer ein fairer Preis



dann machs mal in den warenkorb...


----------



## McDrake (14. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann machs mal in den warenkorb...


Ops... dann ists 1.87
Wie wird das berechnet??


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ops... dann ists 1.87
> Wie wird das berechnet??



es werden offenbar -aus welchen gründen auch immer- nochmal 50 prozent abgezogen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2016)

Wahrscheinlich ein "eingebauter Rabattcode", der erst beim Bezahlen aktiv wird.


----------



## McDrake (14. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ein "eingebauter Rabattcode", der erst beim Bezahlen aktiv wird.


Hab in dem Shop schon mal was gekauft.
Sogar mal wieder was zurück gegeben, weil doppelt gekauft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2016)

Zuschlagen sollte man so oder so. Ist einfach ein traumhaft schönes Spiel. [emoji7]


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zuschlagen sollte man so oder so. Ist einfach ein traumhaft schönes Spiel. [emoji7]



dein wunsch war mir befehl.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
3D Mark für 10 Euro

Wochenendaktionen:
Supergiant Games Anniversary Sale
Undertale für 6,99€
Battlefleet Gothic: Armada für 26,79€

*gog.com:
*Dragon Age (als Ultimate Edition), Dead Space und Sim City 3000 gibt's jetzt dort als DRMfreie Version 
Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition für 7,99€
Dead Space für 7,99€
Sim City 3000 Unlimited für 4,99€

*McGame:*
Doom (Steam Code) für 35,99€

*Indie Gala:
*Hump Day Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Indie Legends 4 Bundle


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juli 2016)

Pew ... 3D Mark, danke für den Hinweis Shadow!


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juli 2016)

Waren diese Benchmarkprogramme früher nicht mal Freeware ??


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juli 2016)

3D Mark war noch nie Freeware, hatte aber in der freien Version ein paar mehr Funtionen, das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
Warhammer 40,000: Regicide für 4,94€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendangebot: Interplay-Katalog
*
Indie Gala:
*The Goosebumps Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Doom (2016) für 32,99€


----------



## McDrake (15. Juli 2016)

Jetzt hört aber mal auf.
Kaum sind die offiziellen Sales vorbei, geb ich wieder Geld aus.
Zuerst Transistor (ich liebe Bastion) und jetzt muss natürlich auch Star Trek noch dran glauben

Würds doch nur mal irgendwo Bridge Commander geben
*grummel*


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juli 2016)

*Origin:
*Mirror's Edge Catalyst für 39,99€ (nur 35,99€ für Access-Abonnenten)
https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/mirrors-edge-catalyst/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 3D Mark war noch nie Freeware, hatte aber in der freien Version ein paar mehr Funtionen, das stimmt wohl.


Stimmt.
Allerdings gibt es die älteren Versionen, bis hin zu 3D Mark06 und PC Mark05 auf der Herstellerseite schon länger Kostenlos incl. Key um auf die Uneingeschränkte Vollversion Hochtzuschalten. KLICK
Ganz nett für uns alte Hasen um nochmal so ein wenig in Nostalgie zu schwimmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2016)

Bei GreenManGaming hat der Summer Sale (Final Frontier) gestartet. Schwerpunkt scheint dort alles an Spielen mit Sci-Fi-Setting zu sein.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/summ...&utm_content=Summer_Sale_Great_Deals_Now_On#b


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2016)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Legends of Heroes: Trails in the Sky SC für 18,19€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche

*Indie Gala:
*Monday Motivation Bundle

*Bundle Stars:
*Batman Arkham Knight Bundle für 19,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Lovers in a dangerous Spacetime für 7,49€

Wochenendaktionen:
Team 17 Spiele reduziert
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing 3 für 7,49€
Dragonball Xenoverse für 12,49€

*gog.com:*
Jubiläumsangebote von Supergiant

*Humble Store:*
Paradox Interactive Sale

*Indie Gala:*
The Raving Aces Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Sega Genesis - Build your own Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2016)

*Doom - Special Edition* gibt es bei Saturn versandkostenfrei für 29,- Euro.

http://www.saturn.de/de/product/_doom-100-uncut-special-edition-action-pc-2100866.html

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (22. Juli 2016)

https://www.saturn.de/de/shop/weekend-deals.html

Weekend Deals bei Saturn


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juli 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Samorost 3 für 13,39€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendangebote: Wadjet Eye + Rebellion + Double Fine

*Indie Gala:*
Dagestan Technology Bundle

*Amazon:*
The Saboteur (PC Origin Key) für 1,24€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2016)

_Greenmangaming:_

*Trials of the Blood Dragon* für 3,74€.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/trials-of-the-blood-dragon/

Krasser Preissturz. Ist doch gerade mal ein oder zwei Monate draußen, oder?


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2016)

Na ja - denke nicht, dass das grade ein hitverdächtiges Spiel ist.
Und kostet ja auch so nur ~15€ - wenn großer Sale ist, kann mans schon mal raushauen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Paint the Town red (EA) für 7,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche
*
gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: Agenten ohne Grenzen. Mit Syndicate, Desperados Satellite Reing usw.
*
Humble Store:*
NIS America Sale
*
Indie Gala:*
The Offspring Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Alien Isolation für 7,39€


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juli 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Shadow Complex Remastered für 10,04€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Blood Bowl 2 für 15,30€


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Space Run Galaxy für 13,39€

*Humble Store:*
Idea Factory Sale
*
Indie Gala:*
Indiepolis Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Indie Legends 4 Bundle für 3,15€

*Gamesplanet:*
Gothic Universe Edition für 6,99€
The Whispered World Special Edition für 1,99€
Codename Panzers: Phase One für 3,75€
Codename Panzers: Phase Two für 3,75€


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juli 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mushihimesama für 9,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Rainbow Six Siege (kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos gespielt werden) für 19,99€
VR Wochenende
Ark: Survival Evolved (kann an diesem Wochenende ebenfalls kostenlos gespielt werden) für 13,99€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Das beste der Sommerangebote 2016
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Summer Sale: Survival of the Fittest

*Humble Store:*
Activision Sale

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Jackbox Games Inc.

*Gamesplanet:*
Men of Valor (Steam) für 2,49€
Panzer Tactics HD (Steam) für 2,49€
Deponia Doomsday (die anderen Deponia Teile sind auch reduziert) für 19,99€


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2016)

Save 83% on Mad Max on Steam

6,99€


----------



## Exar-K (29. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Save 83% on Mad Max on Steam
> 
> 6,99€


Preisfehler, kostet jetzt 13,60€.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Tharsis für 7,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Mittelerde-Aktion
Might & Magic Reihe

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: u.a. Darkest Dungeon, Dungeons 2 usw.

*Humble Store:*
Quakecon 2016 Aktion

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation

*Bundle Stars:*
Grand Master Bundle

*Games Planet:*
Summer Sale


----------



## Batze (2. August 2016)

*Origin EA*

EA verschenkt momentan für Battlefield 4 den DLC China Rising. 
Origin Launcher starten und den DLC kostenlos abstauben. Die Aktion geht vom 02.08-09.08. Also schnell zugreifen wer es noch nicht hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2016)

*Steam*
Tagesangebot:
Turmoil für 6,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Mordheim: City of the Damned für 15,99€ (Kann am Wochenende auch kostenlos gespielt werden)
Call of Duty: Black Ops III für 29,99€ (Kann ebenfalls kostenlos gezockt werden)
Batman Spiele reduziert
Quakecon Wochenende

*gog.com:*
Torchlight 1 & 2 reduziert
Außerdem neue Disney 16-Bit Oldies wie Disney Aladdin, Disney the Lion King, Disney the Jungle Book
*
Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Atari Spiele reduziert


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2016)

doom jetzt sogar schon um die hälfte reduziert und das bei steam.
schon komisch.


----------



## MichaelG (5. August 2016)

*Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget € und andere Angebote*

Ist doch eigentlich in letzter Zeit (Ausnahmen wie COD oder Sims mal außen vor) eigentlich eher normal ? Zumindest die digitalen Versionen.

Und mit Doom verbindet eher die ältere Generation etwas. Für die jüngeren ist Doom eher wie vieles andere Fastfood. Und die Jugend bestimmt den Markt. Spielende "Dinos" sind zwar im Zuwachs, aber die Jugend dominiert den Markt.


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich in letzter Zeit (Ausnahmen wie COD oder Sims mal außen vor) eigentlich eher normal ? Zumindest die digitalen Versionen.



50 prozent nachlass für einen titel dieser kategorie ist bei steam (!) imo alles andere als "normal". zumal es ja im summer sale schon 40 waren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. August 2016)

Vielleicht hat sich der Hype wieder etwss zu schnell gelegt und man möchte die Verkaufszahlen so nochmal etwas ankurbeln. [emoji6] 

Oder es liegt einfach nur daran dass Steam sich auf das Angebot von HumbleBundle orientiert, dort wird es nämlich auch für den halben Preis angeboten.

Ich vermute aber es liegt schlicht und einfach an der aktuellen Quakecon, und zum Promoten nutzt man eben gute Angebote. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Exar-K (5. August 2016)

Heute wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon, mit jedem Film wie gehabt für 99 Cent:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino

Diesmal sind allerdings recht viele alte Schinken dabei.
Aktuell und empfehlenswert wäre *Black Mass*, Gangsterdrama mit Johnny Depp.
Außerdem zu haben, das Remake von *Hitman*, welches allerdings eher durchwachsen sein soll.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2016)

*Steam*
Tagesangebot:
Pro Cycling Manager 2016 für 23,99€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion

*Indie Gala:*
The Dharker Studio Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. August 2016)

Wer *Doom* noch (!) etwas günstiger (= 27,99€) haben möchte:

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/doom-steam-key--2971-1


----------



## smutjesmooth (6. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer *Doom* noch (!) etwas günstiger (= 27,99€) haben möchte:
> 
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/doom-steam-key--2971-1




Oder für 24,07 € hier 

https://www.instant-gaming.com/de/865-kaufen-key-steam-doom/


----------



## golani79 (6. August 2016)

Auf der Seite gibts nichtmal ein Impressum ... oder übeseh ich das.

Müsste normalerweise auf jeder Internetseite vorhanden sein.
Irgendwie schaut mir das nicht soo vertrauenswürdig aus - aber ich würd auch nicht bei Kinguin, G2A & Co. kaufen.


----------



## Zybba (7. August 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite gibts nichtmal ein Impressum ... oder übeseh ich das.


Scheint so.
Ich glaube unter AGB sind die nötigen Angaben dabei:

INSTANT GAMING LIMITED
Suite 2611, Langham Place Office Tower
8 Argyle Street Mongkok - Hong Kong
Registration number 1808100


----------



## golani79 (7. August 2016)

Ah - thx.

Hong Kong also - kennt man ja bereits von ähnlichen Seiten ^^


----------



## MichaelG (10. August 2016)

Ubisoft 30 Jahre. Diesen Monat gibts wohl Rayman Origins. Hätte mir zwar eher AC 1 erhofft aber einem geschenkten Gaul..... Allerdings läßt sich das Game noch nicht in Uplay einfügen. Aber es steht schon bei August in der Liste.

PS: Freischaltung erfolgt wohl am 17.08.2016


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2016)

Dickes *Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor*-Bundle:
Das Hauptspiel + 18 DLCs für nur 5,99€.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bund...423528573&mc_cid=305bd0833e&mc_eid=21dae2b829

Hmm... Eigentlich sind HdR-Spiele gar nicht so mein Fall, aber bei dem Preis... Überlege ich mir noch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2016)

*This War of Mine* in der Humble Deluxe Edition für nur 4,74€.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/this-war-of-mine-humble-deluxe-edition


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dickes *Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor*-Bundle:
> Das Hauptspiel + 18 DLCs für nur 5,99€.
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bund...423528573&mc_cid=305bd0833e&mc_eid=21dae2b829
> ...



Finde das Spiel eigentlich ganz gut.
Mit der Zeit leider recht repetitiv.


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Finde das Spiel eigentlich ganz gut.
> Mit der Zeit leider recht repetitiv.



ich habs auch nur mal angespielt, wurde irgendwie nicht warm damit.
aber das lag wohl eher an mir.


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich habs auch nur mal angespielt, wurde irgendwie nicht warm damit.
> aber das lag wohl eher an mir.



Durchgespielt hab ichs, im Gegensatz zu "war in the north" nicht.
Obwohl letzerer von der Grafik her nicht viel hermacht, hatte ich damit Spass... sogar im SP-Modus


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Durchgespielt hab ichs, im Gegensatz zu "war in the north" nicht.
> Obwohl letzerer von der Grafik her nicht viel hermacht, hatte ich damit Spass... sogar im SP-Modus



ich ja auch. 

lag vermutlich daran, dass es deutlich linearer ist als mordors schatten.
ich hab nicht direkt kapiert, was ich wo machen muss. dann hab ich gleich die flinte ins korn geschmissen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2016)

Okay, damit habt ihr bei mir jeden noch so kleinen Ansatz von Interesse gekillt. Danke dass ihr mir die Entscheidung so leicht gemacht habt.  -D

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (15. August 2016)

Ich fand Mordors Schatten eigentlich recht unterhaltsam - hatte ein wenig was von Assassins Creed.
Und das Nemesis System hat auch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MrFob (15. August 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich fand Mordors Schatten eigentlich recht unterhaltsam - hatte ein wenig was von Assassins Creed.
> Und das Nemesis System hat auch Spaß gemacht.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen (hab's auch durchgespielt). Nur ins LotR Universum hat das Spiel mMn ueberhaupt nicht gepasst. Das waere in einer eigenen Fantasy-Welt um einiges besser aufgehoben gewesen. Da ging es bei der Lizenz wirklich nur darum, die LotR Fans noch als Kaeufer mit abzugreifen.


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2016)

Ist halt wirklich so, dass man zu Beginn gleich sehr vieles machen kann und man er st mal alles ausprobieren muss/soll.
Man wird in diese offene Spielwelt nicht gut eingeführt finde ich.

Orks metzeln und Camps mit schleichen ausheben hat aber doch sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Auch wenn man mal stirbt und dann der Ork, der einen gekillt hat beim Nächsten mal verbal eine reinhaut, ist ein nettes Feature.

Grad mal geschaut:
34 Stunden hab ich damit verbracht.
Warum ich das Spiel dann nicht durch habe?
Weil ich so ein Doofi bin, und alles erledigen muss.

Schade find ich vor allem,dass die Landschaft überall so ähnlich aussieht.

Werds definitiv irgendwann mal wieder weiter spielen.
So gehts mir bei manchen Spielen.
Da ist zum Beispiel Dead Island... und ich bin grad bissi verwirrt: Ebenfalls 34 Stunden.
Scheint mein Limit zu sein 

Auch bei Witcher 3 mache ich zZ eine Pause.


----------



## golani79 (15. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Grad mal geschaut:
> 34 Stunden hab ich damit verbracht.



Glaub, ich hab so um die 40h gespielt an dem Titel - habe aber auch nicht alle DLCs.
Habe zwar schon einiges erledigt, aber wenns um Sammelaufgaben ging, dann eigentlich halt nur so Sachen, wo ich mir dachte, das kann man leicht mitnehmen.
Nebenquests hab ich glaub ich alle erledigt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. August 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Absolute Drift für 4,79€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Mass Effect 2 für 4,99€ und die Collection für 6,99€
TinyBuild Publisher Woche
Just Cause 3 für 24,99€
*
gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche
*
Humble Bundle:*
Humble Indie Bundle 17
*
Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation
*
Bundle Stars:*
Summer Sale


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2016)

*Grow up* ist heute erschienen. [emoji7] 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/426790/

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (17. August 2016)

Bei Greenmangaming gibts -15% auf No Man's Sky (glaub, man muss eingeloggt sein, um den herabgesetzten Preis zu sehen)

https://www.greenmangaming.com/game...016-08-17_No_Mans_Sky&utm_content=No_Mans_Sky


----------



## MichaelG (17. August 2016)

Seit heute Rayman Origins bei Uplay gratis.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. August 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Momodora: Reverie under the Moonlight für 6,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Artifex Mundi Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Killer Bundle 8


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. August 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Neon Chrome für 8,99

Wochenendaktionen:
Depth für 5,74€ (kann man am Wochenende kostenlos spielen)
Steamcontroller für 38,49€
Far Cry Spiele reduziert
Capcom Publisher Wochenende
*
Humble Store:*
Rainbow Six Wochenende


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. August 2016)

Shadow, schläfst du auch hin und wieder mal? *auf die Post-Zeit schau*

[emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (19. August 2016)

Wieso schlafen, er hat hier einen Job, basta. Nix da mit pause. hihihi


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2016)

Summer Sale bei Square Enix:

https://store.eu.square-enix.com/de/summer-sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. August 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mighty No. 9 für 15,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: Kleine / große Helden

*Indie Gala:*
The Chroma Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. August 2016)

*Steam*
Tagesangebot:
Rytmik Ultimate für 7,19€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
The Witcher Reihe reduziert
Dark Souls 3 für 40,19€
Savage Lands (Early Access) für 7,49€
Mount & Blade Spiele reduziert
*
Humble Bundle:*
Für Konsolenspieler: Humble Capcom Playstation Bundle


----------



## svd (24. August 2016)

Shadow_Man;10002191
[... schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Humble Bundle:*
> Für Konsolenspieler: Humble Capcom Playstation Bundle



Bitte beachten, dass ihr (offiziell) leider entweder in Nord- oder Teilen Südamerikas leben müsst.


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2016)

Wie ist das inzwischen? 
Auf der PS3 hatte ich neben meinem "richtigen" Konto noch ein Amerikanisches und Japanisches und konnte mich so auch in den jeweiligen Stores die Demos runtergeladen. 
Geht sowas noch?


----------



## svd (24. August 2016)

Das hab ich schon lange nicht mehr probiert, um ehrlich zu sein. 
Hmm, könnte eigentlich noch hinhauen. Früher war eher die Bezahlung umständlich, aber wenn du von Humble Bundle direkt die Codes bekommst...

edit: Alleine "Okami HD" wäre einen Versuch wert, hehe.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. August 2016)

Habe zwar von dem Playstation Bundle einiges schon aber würde sich dennoch lohnen. Aber würde auch gerne vorher wissen, ob ein US Account reichen würde.


----------



## Briareos (24. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Habe zwar von dem Playstation Bundle einiges schon aber würde sich dennoch lohnen. Aber würde auch gerne vorher wissen, ob ein US Account reichen würde.


Sollte eigentlich gehen, wenn du die Downloadcodes über deinen US-PSn-Account einlöst.

Es steht ja wörtlich dort: "This bundle requires a free PSN account from one of these countries."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2016)

Die Retail-Version von *Homefront: The Revolution* gibts bei Saturn für 12,99€, dazu noch versandkostenfrei.

KOCH MEDIA GMBH (SOFTWARE) Homefront - The Revolution (Day One Edition) PC Games günstig bei SATURN bestellen


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. August 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Running with rifles für 7,49€
*
Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Diamond Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Retail-Version von *Homefront: The Revolution* gibts bei Saturn für 12,99€, dazu noch versandkostenfrei.
> 
> KOCH MEDIA GMBH (SOFTWARE) Homefront - The Revolution (Day One Edition) PC Games günstig bei SATURN bestellen



Ups. Ein drastischer Preisverfall in so kurzer Zeit....


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. August 2016)

Liegt wohl an den Wertungen^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. August 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 für 2,49€

Wochenendangebote:
The Technomancer für 29,99€
Stardock Publisher Wochenende
Men of War Spiele reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Degica Games Aktion


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Duck Game für 6,49€
*
gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Kalypso, Topware usw.

*Indie Gala:*
The Indie Case Z Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Dollar Deals


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. August 2016)

Mirror's Edge: Catalyst Collector's Edition für 59,99 Euro


----------



## Spiritogre (27. August 2016)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Mirror's Edge: Catalyst Collector's Edition für 59,99 Euro


Das ist aber kein Schnäppchen. Das Spiel gibt es in ein paar Wochen für'n 10er.


----------



## BlackBetty466 (27. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Schnäppchen. Das Spiel gibt es in ein paar Wochen für'n 10er.


Hier geht es aber um die Collectors Edition, die mal über 200 € gekostet hat. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2016)

200??? WTF??

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2016)

Jepp. Nett. Aber an Staubfängern habe ich leider schon zu viel herumstehen. Noch mehr ?


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. August 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Schnäppchen. Das Spiel gibt es in ein paar Wochen für'n 10er.


Die Standard Edition gibts ja jetzt schon um die 20 € in Keyshops und selbst bei Origin momentan für 35 € wer nicht in Keyshops kaufen will.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. August 2016)

Den hübschen, aber auch sehr kurzen Disney-Hüpfer "Castle of Illusion" gibt's bei Gamesplanet für 1,94€.

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/castle-of-illusion-steam-key--1219-1

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (29. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den hübschen, aber auch sehr kurzen Disney-Hüpfer "Castle of Illusion" gibt's bei Gamesplanet für 1,94€.



Hab das Game auf dem Megadrive sicher ein halbes duzend mal durchgespielt


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. August 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning für 4,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche
*
gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Team Indie für 2,57€

*Humble Store:*
Verdun für 9,19€

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation
*
Bundle Stars:*
Euro Truck Simulator 2 Deluxe Bundle für 19,19€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2016)

Bei HumbleBundle gibt seit heute ein neues Bundle, heutiger Schwerpunkt:

*Sierra*-Titel, sowohl alte Klassiker-Reihen als auch einige moderne Titel.

https://www.humblebundle.com/sierra-bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. August 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Dangerous Golf für 11,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Prison Architect für 6,99€
Renowned Explorers für 7,99€
Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition für 4,99€

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Sierra Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Killer Bundle 8


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den hübschen, aber auch sehr kurzen Disney-Hüpfer "Castle of Illusion" gibt's bei Gamesplanet für 1,94€.
> 
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/castle-of-illusion-steam-key--1219-1
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Wichtiger Hinweis:
Wer Interesse am Spiel hat sollte schnellstens zugreifen, sonst zieht man die A-Karte.

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/castle-of-illusion/news/castle_of_illusion,49435,3301893.html

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (31. August 2016)

Kurzfassung  - Sega zahlt keine Lizenzverlängerung an Disney das Spiel wird 2ten September von Steam entfernt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. August 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Pool Nation VR für 14,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Einige Spiele stark reduziert, z.B. Rainbow Six Siege für 16.79€, Batman Arkham Knight für 10,29€ usw.
*
Indie Gala:*
The Delucius Bundle


----------



## Wynn (1. September 2016)

Leute die Titan Quest plus Addon oder Titan Quest Gold besitzen bekommen 

Save 75% on Titan Quest Anniversary Edition on Steam

umsonst

Über dieses Spiel 							Zu seinem 10. Geburtstag erstrahlt Titan Quest in neuem Glanz.  Diese Anniversary Edition kombiniert Titan Quest und Titan Quest:  Immortal Throne in einem Spiel und wurde für ein ultimatives  Action-Rollenspielerlebnis umfassend überarbeitet:Array 

Erneuerte und verbesserte  Multiplayerfunktionalität einschließlich neuer Features wie integriertem  Sprach-Chat und NAT-Auflösung für optimale Multiplayer-Konnektivität.
Unterstützung für weitere Auflösungen, größere Kameraentfernung und skalierbare Benutzeroberflächengröße.
Verbesserung der Leistung und allgemeinen Stabilität.
Modder-Unterstützung durch neue Modding-Optionen und einen voll integrierten Steam Workshop.
Vollständig überarbeitetes Balancing mit Verbesserungen für  alle Meisterschaften, Schadenstypen, einzigartige Gegenstände und Sets.
Zahlreiche Fehlerkorrekturen und andere Verbesserungen, einschließlich der über zehn Jahre lang umgesetzten Community-Fixes.
Erhöhte Herausforderungen und Belohnungen für größere Gruppen und auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden.
Dutzende von neuen Helden und Endgegnern, denen der Spieler begegnen kann.
Verbesserte Gegner- und Begleiter-KI.
Komfortfeatures wie höhere Stapel-Limits, Schnellaufnahme  von Gegenständen, größerer Stauraum und eine  Geschwindigkeitseinstellung.
Reduzierte Cheat-Möglichkeiten durch behobene Exploits, die  Entfernung von Testgegenständen und Mod-Vergleich im Multiplayer-Modus.
Steam-Freundeinladungen
Steam-Errungenschaften
Steam-Sammelkarten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. September 2016)

Oh. Errungenschaften und Sammelkarten gibt's auch? Fein. Spornt umso mehr zu einen neuen Durchgang an. [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2016)

Titan Quest Gold hab ich irgendwie nicht zum Laufen gebracht bei mir ... trotz der Hilfe hier im Forum ist das Ding immer abgeschmiert bzw. lies sich nicht starten.

Grad mal bei Steam geschaut, dass neue Version wartet schon drauf installiert und getestet zu werden, wenn man(n) doch nur mehr Zeit hätte.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (1. September 2016)

Die Vorbestellung von Sea of Thieves für die Xbox One wurde heute bei Amazon von 60 auf 30 Euro gesenkt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Castle of Illusion für 1,94€

Wochenendaktionen:
Prison Architect für 6,99€
Shoot'em Up Aktion
Call of Duty Reihe reduziert
Paradox Interactive Publisher Wochenende

*Humble Store:*
Bild your Own Retroism Bundle


----------



## Exar-K (2. September 2016)

Heute wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon. Jeder Film für 99 Cent:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino/

Die Auswahl ist imo nicht so berauschend diesmal. *Pan* soll ziemlich missraten sein und *Evil Dead* könnte man sich zwar ansehen, wenn er nicht zensiert wäre.
Da die ungeschnittene Fassung mittlerweile indiziert wurde, dürfte das die kürzere FSK-Fassung sein.
Die *Peanuts* sind allerdings nicht schlecht und *Ewige Jugend* ist ein sehenswertes Drama mit viel Humor und Musik.


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2016)

Save 75% on PAYDAY 2 on Steam

Wochende Gratis spielen bzw für 4,99€ Kaufen


----------



## Spiritogre (2. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Kurzfassung  - Sega zahlt keine Lizenzverlängerung an Disney das Spiel wird 2ten September von Steam entfernt.



Leider eine der üblen Sega Krankheiten, trifft recht viele ihrer Spiele etwa die letzten Outrun und Afterburner Remakes, die dann nach zwei, drei Jahren auch entfernt wurden und aus der Welt verschwunden sind, umso lästiger, weil es die ohnehin nur digital gab.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Volume für 4,49€

*gog.com:
*Wochenendangebote: Stardock + Anuman + Blue Moon Red Owl
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Sqaure Enix Titel

*Indie Gala:*
https://www.indiegala.com/anime

*Bundle Stars:*
Total War Titel


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Alice: Madness Returns für 2,49€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com*
Tipps der Woche

*Humble Store:*
Ark: Survival Evolved für 16,79€

*Bundle Stars:*
Black Dungeon Bundle

*Amazon:*
FIFA 17 (Origin Code) für 39,99€


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Amazon:*
> FIFA 17 (Origin Code) für 39,99€


War wohl ein Preisfehler, ist schon wieder bei 55€.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> War wohl ein Preisfehler, ist schon wieder bei 55€.



Ich wollte es mir bei 40 Euro kaufen und ging irgendwie nicht


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Duke Nukem Forever 3,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Borderlands-Reihe
Spore für 3,74€
*
Humble Bundle:*
Humble Gamemaker Bundle
Humble Mobile Bundle 20


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2016)

wow, ich würde borderlands 2 plus the pre-sequel zusammen für nicht mal fünf euro bekommen.


----------



## svd (6. September 2016)

Bei mir wäre es das Pre-Sequel für 3.22€.

Aber im Paket ist nur "Borderlands 1" eine GOTY, die anderen Teile nur Vanilla, ohne Season Pass. Also, für mich, nee.... lieber doch nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (6. September 2016)

Indiegala:

https://www.indiegala.com/store/kiss-games

https://www.indiegala.com/anime


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
ShellShock Live (Early Access) für 4,54€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Deal of the Day: Stairs für 3,99€
Kann sein, dass man das übrigens nur sieht, wenn man eingeloggt ist.
*
Indie Gala:*
Anuman Interactive Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Lords of the Fallen Complete Bundle für 8,99€


----------



## Seegurkensalat (8. September 2016)

Tropico 4 gratis:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...mb_source=bundle_page&hmb_medium=banner_cross


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Super Mega Baseball: Extra Innings für 6,79€

Wochenendangebote:
The Talos Principle für 9,99€
This War of Mine für 4,74€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Clandestine für 10,57€

*Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Jotun Valhalla Edition für 7,49€

Außerdem: Home Focus Interactive Wochenende
Und: Homefront Revolution kann kostenlos noch bis Sonntag angetestet werden und kostet grad 23,99€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendangebote: Heroes of Might & Magic, Die Siedler, Anno und mehr

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Odyssey Bundle
*
Gamesplanet:*
Pro Evolution Soccer 2017 für 39,99€
Vorbesteller dürfen dazu noch ein gratisspiel auswählen:
- Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
oder: Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
oder: Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2
oder: Castlevania: Lords of Shadow: Ultimate Edition

Xcom-Enemy Unknown Complete für 5,99€
XCom 2 für 21,99€
Borderlands 2 Goty für 9,99€


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2016)

https://www.gog.com/game/brutal_legend

für 1,39€ kann man es mitnehmen 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BFVRtL8_QxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2016)

alleine für den Soundtrack lohnt sich das Spiel


----------



## BlackBetty466 (12. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.gog.com/game/brutal_legend
> 
> für 1,39€ kann man es mitnehmen
> 
> ...


Absolut großartiges Spiel, selbst für mehr Geld gehört das in jede gute Sammlung


----------



## McDrake (12. September 2016)

BlackBetty466 schrieb:


> Absolut großartiges Spiel, selbst für mehr Geld gehört das in jede gute Sammlung


*zustimm*

Macht Spass, wenn auch einige Sachen nicht ganz ausgereift sind

Man darf vom Ende


Spoiler



nicht überrascht sein. bzw den letzten Questmarker suche so lange man will. Der existiert eigentlich gar nicht



Bin da echt ziemlich lange drum herum gefahren.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2016)

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-bundle
Shadow of Mordor mit allen DLC 7,50€

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/promotions/batman-pick-mix-bundle
Wähle aus 3 Batman Spiele für 10,79


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty für 6,79€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: Brutal Legend, Shadow Man und mehr

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation Bundle

*Bundlestars:*
Bundlefest

*Gamesplanet:*
Battle Worlds: Kronos (Steam Key) für 4,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Atari Vault für 7,99€
Das beinhaltet viele alte Atari Titel aus den 70er und 80er Jahren.

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Company of Heroes Spiele reduziert
Supreme Leader Aktion
Space Pirate Trainer (Early Access - VR Headset dafür benötigt!) für 11,24€
*
Gamesplanet:*
Civilization-Spiele reduziert


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2016)

https://club.ubisoft.com/en-us/ubi30

The Crew ist das Gratisspiel im September


----------



## Zybba (14. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> The Crew ist das Gratisspiel im September


Danke!
Werds wohl nie zocken, aber gratis kann man es ja mal mitnehmen.
Rayman habe ich leider verpasst. Das kommt davon, wenn man hier nicht regelmäßig reinschaut.


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2016)

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/indie-legends-4-bundle
3,79€

Allein Party Hard ist es wert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Allein Party Hard ist es wert


Aber total. [emoji4] 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2016)

this war of mine für 3,99 -> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.elevenbitstudios.twommobile
max payne für 0,99 -> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rockstar.maxpayne


----------



## smutjesmooth (14. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Momentan läuft auf Origin von EA Games eine 50 % Rabatt Aktion mit dem Code "ORIGIN50". hab das grad mal probiert. Damit wäre zb Mirrors Edge Catalyst für 14.99€ möglich . So günstig bekommt man das in keinem mir bekannten Keyshop momentan. Schon eine Überlegung wert. Einfach im Origin Shop probieren bei Artikeln eurer Wahl.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. September 2016)

Schade, bei Battlefield 1 funktioniert es natürlich nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. September 2016)

Ausgenommen sind alle Vorbestellungen und SWTOR, sowie von Partnern über Origin vertriebene Artikel, virtuelle Währungen und Abonnements.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Blood & Gold: Caribbean für 4,99€
*
Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale
Dort sind immer noch jede Menge Spiele stark reduziert

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2016)

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* für 3,89€.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-vanishing-of-ethan-carter?hmb_source=search_bar

Ziemlich guter Preis. Denke mal dass ich zuschlagen werde. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth (15. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* für 3,89€.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-vanishing-of-ethan-carter?hmb_source=search_bar
> 
> ...


Ich hab es zwar nur angespielt bisher aber macht n super Eindruck. Sehr hübsche Grafik hat es auch. Da machst nix falsch.


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2016)

Nicht vergessen heute abend/nacht kommt die Bioshock Collection umsonst für die Leute die die triologie haben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* für 3,89€.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-vanishing-of-ethan-carter?hmb_source=search_bar
> 
> ...


Schon gekauft. Da es die Redux-Version mit U4-Engine dazu gibt war der Anreiz besonders groß. [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2016)

das upgrade ist / wäre eh kostenlos.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (16. September 2016)

Bis zum 26. September gibt es *Black Desert Online* als Anfängerpaket (Limitiert) für 9,99€, bzw. 30% Rabatt auf die anderen Pakete: https://www.blackdesertonline.com/shop/GamePass.html


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Crysis 2 - Maximum Edition für 4,99€

Wochenendangebote:
WB Publisher Wochenende
Naruto Franchise
Aspyr Aktion zum 20.Geburtstag
*
gog.com:*
Wochenendangebote: Square Enix Spiele

*Indie Gala:*
The Indie Mogul Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Nemesis Bundle
Tolles Bundle mit Risen 3, Killer is Dead, Toren, Insurgency, Baphomets Fluch 5 usw.


----------



## MrFob (16. September 2016)

Guter Sale bei Steam dieses Wochenende. Hab mir mal Mad Max und LotR: War in the North mitgenommen. Ist zwar eventuell eher Futter fuer den Pile of Shame aber zumindest mal zum ausprobieren kann man bei dem Preis nicht so viel falsch machen.

Waere fast auch noch ueber Borderlands 2 und Batman Arkham Knight gestolpert, aber dann ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass ich es noch nicht mal durch Borderlands 1 oder das Pre-Sequel (war damals bei meiner Grafikkarte dabei) geschafft habe und dass ich auch mit der Batman Reihe eigentlich nie so richtig warm geworden bin (Origins gerade mal durch den Prolog gekommen bevor es mir dann zu bloed wurde). Das musste dann doch nicht sein.


----------



## Zybba (17. September 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> aber dann ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass ich es noch nicht mal durch Borderlands 1 oder das Pre-Sequel (war damals bei meiner Grafikkarte dabei) geschafft habe


Viele Fans bezeichnen Teil 2 aber als den besten!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2016)

Presequel kann man fürn 10 mitnehmen  Es erzählt halt die Story wie alles in den Borderlands begann


----------



## Zybba (17. September 2016)

Bei Origin gibts aktuell alle BF4 DLCs gratis:
*https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/free-games/on-the-houseer
*
Außerdem noch Nox.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing: Final Cut für 15,29€


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2016)

https://www.gog.com/promo/20160919_weekly_staff_picks_talk_like_a_pirate_day
Talk Like a Pirate Sale bei Gog


Indie Gala hat ein weiteres FSK18 Bundle im Angebot


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Underrail für 7,09€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Deus Ex Collection für 7,29€

*Bundle Stars:*
Borderlands Spiele reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Snow Fortress (Early Access) für 7,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Die Sims 3 für 9,99€

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Jumbo Bundle 7


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2016)

34. Golden Joystick Awards:

1 Euro anlegen, mitstimmen  und man bekommt im Oktobober Keys zu *Spec Ops: The Line*, *Sid Meyer's Pirates* und ein *GreenManGaming Mystery Pack*.

Golden Joystick Awards 2016


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Move or Die für 7,49€
*
Indie Gala:*

The secret octagon Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2016)

*Assassin's Creed - Syndicate* gibt es bei Amazon in der "Rooks Edition" für unter 20,- Euro.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00XJ...+syndicate&dpPl=1&dpID=51eAotcF5lL&ref=plSrch

Frage: Liegen die DVDs in dieser Box ganz normal im DVD-Amaray bei oder nur in so ner Papphülle o.ä.? Bin an sich kein Sammler solcher Editionen, aber bei dem Preis... Könnte den Rest den ich nicht brauche wieder über eBay verscherbeln.

Edit:
Ach, wird schon passen. Ist nun bestellt. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Miscreated (Early Access) für 9,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Big Pharma für 7,81€
Iceberg Interactive Wochenende
Rockstar Spiele Wochenende

*gog.com:*
Dort sind 3 neue EA Spiele hinzugekommen:
The Saboteur für 9,09€
Mirror's Edge für 9,09€
Spore Collection für 10,99€

*Humble Store:*
End of Summer Sale Encore
*
Indie Gala:*
The Atomic Stalker Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Bioshock Spiele stark reduziert: Teil 1 und 2 für je 3,99€, Infinite für 7,49€


----------



## smutjesmooth (22. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Assassin's Creed - Syndicate* gibt es bei Amazon in der "Rooks Edition" für unter 20,- Euro.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00XJ...+syndicate&dpPl=1&dpID=51eAotcF5lL&ref=plSrch
> 
> ...


Kannst ja mal berichten wenn das Game durch hast. Will mir das im Winter als Gold Edition mit allen DLCs auch mal zulegen weil das Setting London allein schon reizvoll ist. 
Quasi perfekt für die kalten Winterfeiertage.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal berichten wenn das Game durch hast. Will mir das im Winter als Gold Edition mit allen DLCs auch mal zulegen weil das Setting London allein schon reizvoll ist.
> Quasi perfekt für die kalten Winterfeiertage.


Oh je, dieses Jahr wird das nix. Hab mir in den nächsten Tagen erstmal vorgenommen endlich mit Unity und/oder Rogue anzufangen... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth (22. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh je, dieses Jahr wird das nix. Hab mir in den nächsten Tagen erstmal vorgenommen endlich mit Unity und/oder Rogue anzufangen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Bis Dezember kann ich mir ja auch einige Reviews auf Youtube anschauen.Die Tests fallen ja durchaus positiv aus. Kein Bugfest wie Unity.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Bis Dezember kann ich mir ja auch einige Reviews auf Youtube anschauen.Die Tests fallen ja durchaus positiv aus. Kein Bugfest wie Unity.


Wobei ich bezüglich Unity guter Dinge bin. Wenn die es in 2 Jahren nicht geschafft haben es gesund zu patchen wäre ich stark enttäuscht. [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (22. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh je, dieses Jahr wird das nix. Hab mir in den nächsten Tagen erstmal vorgenommen endlich mit Unity und/oder Rogue anzufangen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Die stehen bei mir auch noch aus. Unity habe ich vor ein paar Monaten mal kurz angespielt, dann kam wieder was dazwischen (lief bei mir einwandfrei). Fand den Anfang aber eigentlich schonmal ziemlich gut. Paris sieht einfach fantastisch aus (endlich wieder Europa mit grossen prunkvollen Bauten!!!) und mir war auch angenehm aufgefallen, dass sie den Schwierigkeitsgrad ordentlich angezogen hatten, im Vergleich zu frueheren Titeln.

Zum Thema: The Saboteur lacht mich da an. Schoen, dass es wieder ein paar mehr Spiele auf GOG gibt. Hatte bei neuen EA Spielen zwar schon auf Blade Runner gehofft, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob wir das je wieder sehen werden. Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, dann hatte EA nach der Westwood Uebernahme damals die Originaldaten verschlampert. Idioten! Hoffe trotzdem, dass es irgendwann mal irgendwie auf GOG erscheint.


----------



## smutjesmooth (22. September 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Die stehen bei mir auch noch aus. Unity habe ich vor ein paar Monaten mal kurz angespielt, dann kam wieder was dazwischen (lief bei mir einwandfrei). Fand den Anfang aber eigentlich schonmal ziemlich gut. Paris sieht einfach fantastisch aus (endlich wieder Europa mit grossen prunkvollen Bauten!!!) und mir war auch angenehm aufgefallen, dass sie den Schwierigkeitsgrad ordentlich angezogen hatten, im Vergleich zu frueheren Titeln.
> 
> Zum Thema: The Saboteur lacht mich da an. Schoen, dass es wieder ein paar mehr Spiele auf GOG gibt. Hatte bei neuen EA Spielen zwar schon auf Blade Runner gehofft, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob wir das je wieder sehen werden. Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, dann hatte EA nach der Westwood Uebernahme damals die Originaldaten verschlampert. Idioten! Hoffe trotzdem, dass es irgendwann mal irgendwie auf GOG erscheint.


Gönn dir Saboteur. Ich fand das Spiel damals super.Da machst du nichts falsch. Bei AC Unity ist für mich das Paris Setting nicht wirklich interessant. Das letzte Ac was ich gespielt habe war Teil 3. Danach konnte ich die Klettereien einfach nicht mehr sehen.Das London Setting reizt mich auch wegen Jack the Ripper etc.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Battlefield Bad Company 2 für 2,49€ (Die Erweiterung Vietnam kostet ebenfalls 2,49€)

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Tales from the Borderlands, The Walking Dead, Tex Murphy, Evil Islands usw.

*Indie Gala:*
The Indie Prime Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mafia 2 für 5,99€
*
Bundle Stars:*
FPS Spiele reduziert
*
Gamesplanet:*
GTA V (Rockstar Social Club Key) für 31,99€
Darksiders Franchise Pack (Steam) für 9,99€
Magicka Collection (Steam) für 8,99€


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2016)

SHADOW WARRIOR (2013)
TESLAGRAD
X: GOLD
AI WAR: FLEET COMMAND
ANNO 1404: GOLD EDITION
BALDUR'S GATE: ENHANCED EDITION
COSSACKS ANTHOLOGY
DEX
HOT TIN ROOF: THE CAT THAT WORE A FEDORA
HOTLINE MIAMI
LAST FEDERATION, THE
OLLIOLLI
INCREDIBLE ADVENTURES OF VAN HELSING: FINAL CUT, THE
MASTERPLAN, THE
TWO WORLDS EPIC EDITION
X REBIRTH
ZIGGURAT

Gibt es jetzt bei Gog via Gog Connect umsonst wenn ihr das Spiel auf Steam besitzt

Und der grosse Gog "Back to School" Sale hat begonnen

https://www.gog.com/


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Savage Resurrection für 11,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*McGame:*
FIFA 17 (Origin Code) für 45,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation

*Gamesplanet:*
Focus Home Interactive Woche


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Pinball FX2 (Ist das Free-2-Play und die DLCs reduziert?)

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Space Pirates and Zombies 2 (Early Access) für 13,39€
Hyper Light Drifter für 13,39€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebote: 
Lara Croft an the Guardian of Light für 2,49€ und Mafia 2 für 5,99€
*
Humble Bundle:*
Humble clickteam Fusion Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesangebot:
> Pinball FX2 (Ist das Free-2-Play und die DLCs reduziert?)


Das Kernspiel mit dem Tisch "Sorcerer's Lair" ist kostenlos, die DLC sind dagegen preisreduziert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Kernspiel mit dem Tisch "Sorcerer's Lair" ist kostenlos, die DLC sind dagegen preisreduziert.



Alles klar


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Furi für 19,99€

*Bundle Stars:*
Gamepedia Anniversary Bundle

*Gamesplanet:*
Blood Bowl 2 für 12,49€
The Technomancer für 24,99€
Psychonauts für 2,49€
Stacking für 2,49€
Costume Quest für 2,49€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. September 2016)

Gamesrepublic verschenkt Steam-Keys des Strategie-Spiels "Spacecom". Anmelden, Newsletter anfordern, schon habt ihr den Key.

https://gamesrepublic.com

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Polaris Sector für 18,49€

Wochenendangebote:
Tom Clancy's The Division für 35,99€
Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 für 29,99€ (Kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Codemasters Wochenende
Steam Hardware und Spiele dazu im Angebot

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Urizen Shadows of the Colt für 0,99€

*Humble Store:*
Homefront: The Revolution Standard Edition für 23,99€


----------



## Exar-K (30. September 2016)

Heute wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon. Jeder Film für 99 Cent: 
https://www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino/

Diesmal mit ziemlich guter Auswahl. Es sind einige aktuelle Blockbuster dabei.
Der sehr gute Animationsfilm *Zoomania*, der opulente Survivalkracher *The Revenant *mit Leonardo DiCaprio und Tarantinos jüngster Sproß *The Hateful 8*.

Zudem kann ich *Colonia Dignidad *und *The Dressmaker* empfehlen.
Der erste Streifen ist ein spannender Thriller über die gleichnamige deutsche Sekte in Chile mit Daniel Brühl und Emma Watson.
Der zweite Film ist ein amüsantes "Kostümdrama" in einem australischen Kaff der 50er Jahre mit einer tollen Kate Winslet.

Auf meiner Liste landen hingegen* Joy* mit Jennifer Lawrence und *Im Rausch der Sterne* mit Bradley Cooper.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2016)

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2015* für nur einen Euro, zzgl. 1,99€ Versand. Bei Saturn.

http://www.saturn.de/de/product/_pro-evolution-soccer-2015-sport-pc-1934282.html

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (30. September 2016)

Heftig.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Heftig.....


Ach komm, noch günstiger bekommst du es bestimmt nicht. [emoji6] [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (30. September 2016)

Ich habs mir für 1 EUR bestellt und hole es im Laden ab.   Ich meinte mit heftig nach 1 Jahr schon im Tal der Tränen ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2016)

Nicht ein Jahr, zwei. Das ist PES 2015. Nicht 2016.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (30. September 2016)

Trotzdem Wurst. 1 EUR sind schon uff. Bin aber da nicht böse.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. September 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
8-Bit Hordes für 11,24€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Just Cause für 1,74€
Dazu sind noch einige Spiele reduziert

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Heroes Weekend


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Deponia Doomsday für 14,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
The Real Mega Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Wargame Red Dragon für 11,99€ und das Franchise Pack für 14,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
The Deadly Tower of Monsters für 5,09€
Die Roboter Angebote
Day of the Tentacle Remastered für 7,49€

*Humble Bundle:*
Company of Heroes 10th anniversary Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Rocket League Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
SPINTIRES für 9,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Born 2 Race 3 Bundle für 1,59€


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Ghost 1.0 für 12,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Dying Light ist reduziert (Leider mit deutscher IP nicht einsehbar)
Sniper Elite 3 für 9,99€ (kann bis Sonntag auch kostenlos gespielt werden)
Bandai Namco Publisher Wochenende

Außerdem gibt es Doorways - Old Prototype kostenlos bei Steam.

*Bundle Stars:*
Weekend Fall Sale


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2016)

EA verschenkt über Origin wieder einen alten Klassiker.

*trommelwirbel*



Spoiler



*Dungeon Keeper 1*


----------



## MichaelG (7. Oktober 2016)

Oh. Hat lange gedauert bevor EA das Gratisangebot geändert hat.  Aber Thx. Ist schon bei mir im Account.


----------



## Batze (7. Oktober 2016)

Aaaaah, erstmal meine Patsche Hand wieder auf Training bringen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2016)

Das dicke *Shadow of Mordor*-Bundle gibt es bei Bundlestars nochmal kurzfristig für 4,99€.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bund...423528573&mc_cid=4679e8ed0d&mc_eid=21dae2b829


----------



## McDrake (7. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das dicke *Shadow of Mordor*-Bundle gibt es bei Bundlestars nochmal kurzfristig für 4,99€.
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bund...423528573&mc_cid=4679e8ed0d&mc_eid=21dae2b829




Ich glaub bei sowas hatte ich damals zugeschlagen...
Für DEN Preis einfach super.
Viele Stunden Spielspass.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2016)

*Steam**:*
Tagesangebot:
Infested Planet für 3,74€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: Tempel-Reisen mit Spielen wie Indiana Jones, Tomb Raider usw.

*McGame:*
Wochenaktion: Deep Silver Animation Arts Bundle (PC Steam Code) für 11,39€
Darin sind folgende Spiele enthalten:


Secret Files Tunguska 
Secret Files 2: Puritas Cordis 
Secret Files 3 
Secret Files: Sam Peters 
Lost Horizon 
Lost Horizon 2 
*
Indie Gala:*
The Monday Presidential Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Phantom Brave PC für 16,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Europa Universalis IV für 9,99€
Sunless Sea für 6,45€
Hacknet für 4,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Hatred für 3,62€


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Human Fall Flat für 10,04€
*
Indie Gala:*
The JetDogs Studios Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Demon Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2016)

Bei Greenmangaming gibt es für registrierte Käufer* Battlefield 4* für 9,99€.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/battlefield-4/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2016)

*Steamworld Dig* und* Steamworld Heist* zusammen für nur 15,46€.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/steamworld-combo-pack


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Wasted für 7,79€

Wochenendangebote:
Offworld Trading Company für 13,59€
Raw Data (Early Access) für 27,74€ (Ist kostenlos bis Sonntag spielbar)
Plague Inc. Evolved für 7,49€
Deep Silver Publisher Wochenende

Außerdem kann bis Sonntag noch Chivalry: Medieval Warfare kostenlos gespielt werden und ist um 90% reduziert. Die normale Version für 2,29€, der Complete Pack für 3,19€ und der 4-Pack für 6,99€.

*gog.com:*
Sheltered für 6,49€

*Green Man Gaming*:
Tagesangebot: Mousecraft für 2,57€
*
Humble Store:*
Bandai Namco Wochenende


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Hand of Fate für 7,81€
*
gog.com:*
Wochenendangebote

*Green Man Gaming:*
Codemasters Publisher Sale
Ubisoft Publisher Sale

*Humble Bundle:*
Was für Smartphone Zocker: Humble Mobile Bundle 21
*
Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle
The Indie Breakoff Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide für 13,99€
*
Gamesplanet:*
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter für 4,75€


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Disgea PC für 14,99€


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Oktober 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesangebot:
> Disgea PC für 14,99€



Schöner Titel, ist jedoch anzumerken, dass es sich um einen Port von Disgaea 1 von der PSP aus dem Jahr 2007 handelt, und der wiederum basiert auf dem PS2 Spiel. 
Disgaea 2 - 4 gibt es günstig als Trilogie für die PS3 und Teil 5 ist ja gerade erst für PS4 erschienen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (16. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das dicke *Shadow of Mordor*-Bundle gibt es bei Bundlestars nochmal kurzfristig für 4,99€.
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bund...423528573&mc_cid=4679e8ed0d&mc_eid=21dae2b829


Das hab ich vor ner ganzen Weile mal bei Kinguin für 2.99€ mitgenommen. Ebenfalls mit allen DLCs.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Close Combat - Gateway to Caen für 14,79€


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2016)

*Steam*:
Tagesangebot:
Serious Sam Spiele

Außerdem gibt es wie immer neue Angebote der Woche.
*
gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: u.a. mit Etherlords, King's Bounty, Darksiders usw.

*Humble Store:*
Tagesangebot: Shadow Blade: Reload für 3,74€
*
Indie Gala:*
The Spooktacular Bundle
Außerdem Atlus Games Aktion


----------



## Seegurkensalat (18. Oktober 2016)

Auch wenn hier konsolentechnisch vornehmlich Playstation Fans unterwegs sind, vielleicht freut sich ja jemand. Microsoft Frankreich verkauft momentan diverse Spiele wie Rare Replay, State of Decay, Sunset Overdrive, Ryse etc. für 7,99 Euro als Diskversion inklusive Versand raus: 
https://www.microsoftstore.com/stor...1luwft)()&sortby=listPrice ascending&filters=


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Blackhole für 2,24€ und die Complete für 3,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Doom Franchise (wobei man da außerhalb Deutschlands sicher wieder mehr Spiele sieht)
Ubisoft Arcade
The Witness für 24,78€
*
Indie Gala:*
Dark Souls 3 Endless Bundle
Außerdem: Bandai Namco Publisher Sale

*Bundle Stars:*
Sniper Ghost Warrior Trilogy für 1,89€

*Gamesplanet:*
Tyranny - Commander Edition (Steam-Key) für 33,74€


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Wolcen: Lords of Mayhem (Early Access) für 14,99€

I*ndie Gala:*
EQ Games Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Westerado für 5,99€

Wochenendaktionen:
Stellaris für 29,99€
Degica Publisher Wochenende
Fallout Wochenende

*gog.com:*
Die Baphomets Fluch Spiele stark reduziert
Witcher Spiele reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Tagesangebot: Cook, serve, delicious für 1,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Halloween scratchy sale
*
Bundle Stars:*
Scream Sale


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Oktober 2016)

*Juke* (ist kein dubioser Key-Store, sondern der offizielle Online-Store von Media-Markt und Saturn für Digitale Produkte):
Battlefield 1 für 39,99€: https://spiele.juke.com/product/1989081
Civilization VI für 44,99€: https://spiele.juke.com/product/2001345
Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare für 39,99€: https://spiele.juke.com/product/1994598
FIFA 17 für 39,99€: https://spiele.juke.com/product/2068300
Shadow Warrior 2 für 29,99€: https://spiele.juke.com/product/2271542
Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration D1 Edition für 35,99€: https://spiele.juke.com/product/2161297 
Titanfall 2 für 49,99€: https://spiele.juke.com/product/2067801


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Technomancer für 22,49€

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion: Topware + THQ Nordic + Firefly
*
Bundle Stars:*
Sid Meier's Bundle Platinum


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Ghost 1.0 für 6,49€

Bis 28.Oktober:
Superhot für 13,79€
GTA V für 35,99€

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche: Might & Magic, FEZ, Sublevel Zero und mehr

Übrigens werden die neu erscheinenden Spiele von THQ Nordic wie Elex, Spellforce 3, The Guild 3 und Battle Chasers: Nightwar DRM frei auf Gog.com veröffentlicht werden.

*Green Man Gaming:*
Halloween Sale

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation

*Bundle Stars:*
Skullgirls Complete Bundle
Dollar Dash


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2016)

*Deus Ex: Mankind Devided* (Retail) für 23,94€ bei Amazon.

https://www.amazon.de/Deus-Ex-Manki...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=2BG772ZQPNJSK2GYZPFJ

Würde ich mir glatt holen, aber ich bezahle aus Prinzip keine 5 Euro "Strafgebühr" noch obendrauf. Dann warte ich lieber noch ein bisschen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Out of the Park Baseball 17 für 9,24€

Außerdem: Von Batman - The Telltale Series ist die erste Episode kostenlos spielbar.
*
Humble Bundle:*
The Humble Gems Bundle
The Humble Mobile Bundle: RiffTrax


----------



## Larkin (26. Oktober 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> 
> Außerdem: Von Batman - The Telltale Series ist die erste Episode kostenlos spielbar.



Öhm, warum krieg ich von steam 19,54€ als preis für das Batman Telltale game angezeigt? Geht das wem anders auch so?


----------



## golani79 (26. Oktober 2016)

Such mal nach der "Demo" von Batman The Telltale Series - das sollte die 1. Episode sein.
Habs aber selbst noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2016)

steam://install/543830

Steam Client auf und dann den Link kopieren und in deinen browser einfügen dann installiert sich episode 1

Axxo heute wird wahrscheinlich bei gog und steam halloween sale starten


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Shelter Reihe
*
Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Fury Bundle
*
Gamesplanet:*
Paris Games Week Deals


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Auf Saturn.de entdeckt:

"Wasteland 2" für 6,99€

http://www.saturn.de/de/product/_wasteland-2-rollenspiel-pc-1796080.html#technische-daten

"Life is strange" für 9,99€

http://www.saturn.de/de/product/_life-is-strange-adventure-pc-2086885.html

Beides Retail, beides (so wie neuerdings fast alles bei Saturn) versandkostenfrei.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2016)

Skyrim Special Edition müsste jetzt oder in 36 Stunden in euren Account freigeschaltet sein wenn ihr Skyrim + 3 Dlcs oder Skyrim Legendary Edition auf Steam habt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2016)

*Mad Max* gibt es bei Greenmangaming für 6,79€ (entsprechender Rabatt erscheint nur für registrierte Käufer).

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/mad-max/


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Skyrim Special Edition müsste jetzt oder in 36 Stunden in euren Account freigeschaltet sein wenn ihr Skyrim + 3 Dlcs oder Skyrim Legendary Edition auf Steam habt


Mein preload ist bereits fertig und vorhin von 9,8GB auf 11,5GB gewachsen. Glaube aber nicht das ich bis 2 Uhr Nachts wach bin um reinzuschauen. Wohl eher morgen zum Feierabend. Releases am Freitag kommen langsam in Mode. Dishonored 2 an einem Freitag.CoD Infinite Warfare an einem Freitag. Finde ich eh besser als den Dienstag jedesmal.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2016)

*Steam*
Tagesangebot:
Fortresscraft Evolved für 3,24€

Wochenendangebote:
The Solus Project für 11,39€
Splinter Cell Wochenende
Versus Evil Publisher Wochenende

*gog.com:*
3 neue EA Spiele hinzugekommen und gleich im Angebot:
Crysis für 7,29€
Crysis Warhead für 7,29€
Medal of Honor Pacific Assault für 7,29€

Außerdem:
Special Promo EA Games

*McGame:*
Halloween Horror Aktion
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Halloween Sale

*Ubisoft Store:*
Crazy Halloween Sale

*Humble Store:*
Halloween Horror Sale


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2016)

Mafia 3 Retail Box mit Familien DLC Preissturz bei Saturn für 29,99€ 

Halloween Weekly bei GOG
https://www.gog.com/promo/20161028_weekend_promo_the_scary_door


----------



## Toshii (28. Oktober 2016)

Der Steam-Halloween Sale hat begonnen.

Für mich sind die Angebote momentan i.wie enttäuschend, hätte mir mehr Spiele im Sale und höhere Rabatte vorgestellt. Daher wird es für mich wohl keine Erhöhung des pile of shame geben


----------



## McDrake (28. Oktober 2016)

Toshii schrieb:


> Der Steam-Halloween Sale hat begonnen.
> 
> Für mich sind die Angebote momentan i.wie enttäuschend, hätte mir mehr Spiele im Sale und höhere Rabatte vorgestellt. Daher wird es für mich wohl keine Erhöhung des pile of shame geben



In einem Monat gibts dann wohl wieder den Wintersale, danach den Weihnachtvetkauf, etc etc.
Ich mach mir da doch keine Gedanken mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> In einem Monat gibts dann wohl wieder den Wintersale, danach den Weihnachtvetkauf, etc etc.
> Ich mach mir da doch keine Gedanken mehr.


Och naja, ein Schnäppchen hab ich mir beim Halloween-Sale jetzt eben doch gegönnt:
*
The Room 2* für 2,49€. Dieses ist noch zu neu, daher sehr unwahrscheinlich dass es in nächster Zeit unter 2 Euro zu haben sein wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2016)

Toshii schrieb:


> Der Steam-Halloween Sale hat begonnen.
> 
> Für mich sind die Angebote momentan i.wie enttäuschend, hätte mir mehr Spiele im Sale und höhere Rabatte vorgestellt. Daher wird es für mich wohl keine Erhöhung des pile of shame geben



Da auf der Halloween Aktionsseite werden übrigens nicht alle Angebote angezeigt. Wenn man unten auf alle Sonderangebote anzeigen geht, dann sieht man noch viel mehr.


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. Oktober 2016)

Toshii schrieb:


> Der Steam-Halloween Sale hat begonnen.
> 
> Für mich sind die Angebote momentan i.wie enttäuschend, hätte mir mehr Spiele im Sale und höhere Rabatte vorgestellt. Daher wird es für mich wohl keine Erhöhung des pile of shame geben


Wenn man regelmäßig in Keyshops wie Kinguin einkauft dann locken einen die Preise selbst in Steam Sales bei Steam direkt nicht mehr hinterm Ofen vor.


----------



## MrFob (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich fand den Halloween Sale noch nie besonders ansprechend.
Zum einen steh ich nicht so auf das ganze Horror oder Zombie Genre, zum anderen gibt es - wie ja schon gesagt - in 1-2 Monaten den selben Spass mit eventuell noch etwas besseren Angeboten eh nochmal. So lange kann ich dann auch noch warten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Space Run Galaxy für 9,99€

Außerdem Natural Selection 2 am Wochenende kostenlos spielbar und reduziert (4,99€)

*gog.com:*
Halloween Angebote

*Indie Gala:*
The Indie Journey Bundle


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/day-of-the-devs-2016


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2016)

Auf einen der Schnäppchen Blogs gefunden

Sakura Maid 1-3 umsonst

https://twitter.com/wingedcloudvn/status/791668032829591552


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Day of Infamy (Early Access) für 13,49€


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2016)

Angebote bei MMOGA

Steam Key:
Rocket League 8,99€ 
Civilization 6 - 44,99€
Civilization 6 - Digital Deluxe Edition - 62,49€ 

Uplay Key:
ANNO 2070 - 3,49€ 
ANNO 2070 - Königs Edition - 6,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Super Meat Boy für 1,39€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2016)

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* ist als Steam-Key für 3,99€ bei Amazon zu haben.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00NV...p_QL65&keywords=the+vanishing+of+ethan+carter

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mother Russia Bleeds für 8,99€

*Humble Store:*
Im Angebot in dieser Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Freddy's Halloween Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Für Leute, die Retrozeug mögen: Atari Vault für 9,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2016)

*Steam*
Tagesangebot:
To the Moon für 1,19€ und mit Soundtrack 1,79€
*
Midweek Madness:*
Age of Wonders III für 7,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2016)

Die Heftvollversionen im November:

*PC Games 11/2016:
*Das Schwarze Auge: Satinavs Ketten (DRM-frei)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Lords of the Fallen



*Gamestar 11/2016:* 
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (dafür wird man wohl Uplay brauchen)

*Computer Bild Spiele 12/2016 (Gold Edition):*
Risen 3 - Titan Lords (drm-frei)
Anna's Quest (drm-frei)
Demon Hunter - Chroniken des Übernatürlichen (wohl auch drm-frei)

In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe als Vollersionen dabei:


Spoiler



Valhalla Hills, Emergency 2014 und Queen's Quest - Tower of Darkness


----------



## Zybba (2. November 2016)

Lords of the Fallen könnte ich mir eigentlich mal antun.
Das ist doch quasi ein "Dark Souls Light"?


----------



## PcJuenger (2. November 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Heftvollversionen im November:
> 
> *PC Games 11/2016:
> *Das Schwarze Auge: Satinavs Ketten (DRM-frei)
> ...



Ist das dann ein Steam key?


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2016)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, steht nur als Vorschau zum nächsten Heft, dass es die Vollversion ist. Dieses Heft wird übrigens dann am 30.November erscheinen.


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2016)

Lord of the Fallen war eines der ersten Spiele das den Denuvo Kopierschutz nutzte. Also wird es ein Steam Key sein


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Gunpoint für 3,50€
*
Humble Bundle:*
Humble Lifehacker Software Bundle
*
Indie Gala:*
The Indie Crusade Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Indie Legends 5 Bundle


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2016)

Herbst Sale bei GOG

https://www.gog.com/

Little Big Adventure 2 umsonst derzeit


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *
> Bundle Stars:*
> Indie Legends 5 Bundle


Krass! Und unverschämt günstig noch dazu. Allein "Grey Goo" und "Never Alone" sind die gerade mal 4 Euro bereits wert. [emoji55] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2016)

Da haste Recht! Das ist ein wirklich tolles Bundle


----------



## MichaelG (3. November 2016)

Im November bei Uplay gratis: FC Blooddragon. Wieder kein AC1.  Bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf ein Weihnachtsgeschenk....


Ubisoft Club: Neues Gratis-Spiel - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE


----------



## Zybba (4. November 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ubisoft Club: Neues Gratis-Spiel - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE


Wie wäre es damit: *Blood Dragon: 80er-Jahre-Retro-Shooter diesen Monat gratis im Ubisoft Club*


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Wurm Unlimited für 9,51€

Wochenendangebote:
Punch Club für 2,49€
Warhammer: End of Times für 13,99€ (kann an diesem Wochenende kostenlos angespielt werden)
Firewatch für 11,99€

*Humble Store:
*
Iceberg Interactive Wochenendaktion


----------



## Exar-K (4. November 2016)

Falls jemand günstig aktuelle Filme sehen möchte, heute gibt es wieder Freitagskino bei Amazon. Jeder Film für 99 Cent (für alle, auch ohne Prime):
https://www.amazon.de/gp/video/splash/t/freitagskino

Die Auswahl ist recht gut diesmal.
*Deadpool, Bridge of Spies, Brooklyn* und *Eye in the Sky* sind empfehlenswert.
*Der Spion und sein Bruder* sowie *Die Vorsehung* habe ich noch nicht gesehen, landen aber im Warenkorb.
*
London Has Fallen* hingegen ist eine üble Gurke, von der ich nur abraten kann.
Drei Klassen schlechter als der Erstling (Olympus Has Fallen).


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. November 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> *London Has Fallen* hingegen ist eine üble Gurke, von der ich nur abraten kann.
> Drei Klassen schlechter als der Erstling (Olympus Has Fallen).


Ohja. Schon lange keinen so uninspirierten Nachfolger gesehen.


----------



## golani79 (4. November 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Lords of the Fallen könnte ich mir eigentlich mal antun.
> Das ist doch quasi ein "Dark Souls Light"?


Könnte man so sagen - ja.


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Stanley Parable für 2,39€
*
Indie Gala:*
Battles & Emprises Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot: 
Democracy 3 für 5,74€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Neue Spiele bei gog.connect
Also jeder der das mit seinem Steamaccount verbunden hat, der sollte da mal nachschauen.

*McGame:*
Deus Ex Mankind Divided (PC Steam-Code) für 24,89€

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation

*Bundle Stars:*
Bundle Stars 4.Geburtstag


----------



## tomkoe78 (8. November 2016)

Humble Bundle:
Brettspiel Android Bundlehttps://www.humblebundle.com/mobile/board-games-mobile-bundle
unter anderem mit Ticket to Ride, Scotlandyard, Carcassone, Siedler von Catan, und mehr
5 USD für alles


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. November 2016)

Download-Angebote bei Amazon:
*
Assassins Creed 3* für 4,-€
(Deluxe-Version für 11,-€)
*
Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon* für 2,50€
*
Assassins Creed - Ezio-Trilogie* für 10,-€

*Assassins Creed - Liberation HD* für 4,-€

https://www.amazon.de/pc-mac-downlo...f=nav_shopall_dgs_gam?ie=UTF8&node=1333619031


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. November 2016)

Neues Bundle bei HumbleBundle. Schwerpunkt: Unreal4-Engine

https://www.humblebundle.com/unreal-engine-bundle

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Broforce für 3,35€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Ultima Chicken Horse für 8,99€
This is the Police für 9,89€


----------



## svd (10. November 2016)

Nur zur Erinnerung, den ersten "Dungeon Keeper" gibt's noch immer "Aufs Haus", bei Origin.

Bei "Humble Bundle" gibt's, noch ca. zwei Tage lang, "Dirt 3" für lau, wenn ihr euch dort einloggt und das Spiel in den Warenkorb legt und "kauft".


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. November 2016)

Es gibt ein Free Weekend bei Squad. Wer gern 'ne Kreuzung aus Battlefield und Arma spielen möchte, kann's ja mal testen. Soll ziemlich gut sein, was Teamplay und Taktik anbelangt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Dungeon Rushers für 10,04€

Wochenendangebote:
Rainbow Six Siege für 19,99€ (Kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Party Hard für 6,44€
Squad für 18,49 (mit Soundtrack für 20,49€) - Kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gezockt werden

*Humble Store:*
Birthday Sale


----------



## noxious (11. November 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung, den ersten "Dungeon Keeper" gibt's noch immer "Aufs Haus", bei Origin.
> 
> Bei "Humble Bundle" gibt's, noch ca. zwei Tage lang, "Dirt 3" für lau, wenn ihr euch dort einloggt und das Spiel in den Warenkorb legt und "kauft".


Link: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-3-complete-edition-free-game

Mal schauen wie sich das macht. Mein letztes Rennspiel war GRID. Liegen immerhin 2,5 Jahre dazwischen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2016)

Birthday-Sale bei HumbleBundle:

https://www.humblebundle.com/store

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Hard Reset Redux für 4,99€
*
Indie Gala:*
Friday Potus Bundle


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2016)

https://gonehome.itch.io/gonehome

Gone Home die DRM Freie Fassung das Wochende umsonst für Leute die Hoffnung nachden Wahlen brauchen
https://twitter.com/fullbright/status/797241006982737921


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
WWE 2k16 für 12,49€
Bei der PC Version sind übrigens alle DLCs gleich mit drin.

*Humble Store:*
Da läuft noch der Birthday Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Ice Lakes für 8,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Neue Angebote der Woche: Simon the Sorcerer Spiele, Magic Carpet, Nox usw.

*Indie Gala:
*The Deep Silver Jumble Bundle
*
Gamesplanet:*
The Whispered World Special Edition (Steam Key) für 1,99€
Victoria 2 (Steam Key) für 4,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Distant Worlds Universe für 21,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Worms 21st Anniversary
Dungeon Defenders 2 + Terraria reduziert


----------



## Elektrostuhl (17. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Streamline kostenlos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2016)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider (20 Year Celebration)* bei Steam für 24,99€

Save 50% on Rise of the Tomb Raider™ on Steam

Fuck! Wollte eigentlich die Retail kaufen sowie diese unter die 40 Euro-Marke fällt, aber dieser Preis ist mega... Verflucht... Was tun?!


----------



## MichaelG (17. November 2016)

Immer diese verflixten Zwickmühlen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (17. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Rise of the Tomb Raider (20 Year Celebration)* bei Steam für 24,99€
> 
> Save 50% on Rise of the Tomb Raider™ on Steam
> 
> Fuck! Wollte eigentlich die Retail kaufen sowie diese unter die 40 Euro-Marke fällt, aber dieser Preis ist mega... Verflucht... Was tun?!



Da hoffe ich mal das der Season Pass dann in den nächsten Sales auch wieder für den Preis angeboten wird. Hab diesen Monat schon zuviel in Games investiert. Will nicht verhungern bis nächsten Monat.


----------



## MichaelG (17. November 2016)

Nach dem Sale ist vor dem Sale.   Es gibt doch wieder einen Weihnachtssale, Frühjahrssale.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Da hoffe ich mal das der Season Pass dann in den nächsten Sales auch wieder für den Preis angeboten wird. Hab diesen Monat schon zuviel in Games investiert. Will nicht verhungern bis nächsten Monat.


Umsteigen auf Zwieback. Macht satt und kostet nicht viel.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth (17. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Umsteigen auf Zwieback. Macht satt und kostet nicht viel.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Mein Pile of Shame ist noch so groß da kann der Season Pass zur Not auch bis nächstes Jahr noch warten.Ich hab mir fest vorgenommen dieses Wochenende mal Life is Strange durch zu zocken denn das liegt angespielt im Kapitel 1 seit dem letzten Steam Winter Sale als Complete Edition rum.Überall liest man wie fantastisch das Game ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. November 2016)

Werde das TR-Angebot wohl auch auslassen. Bis Weihnachten kann sich bei der Retail vielleicht ja noch was tun. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Avernum: Escape from the Pit für 2,50€

Wochenendangebote:
Tomb Raider Reihe
The Elder Scrolls Online für 9,90€ (kann an diesem Wochenende auch kostenlos gespielt werden)
Klei Publisher Wochenende

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
THQ Nordic Aktion


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2016)

*gog.com:*
Wochenendaktion

*McGame:*
The Whispered World Special Edition für 1,99€

*Indie Gala:*
The Indiezone Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Indie Legends Wochenende


----------



## MichaelG (19. November 2016)

Steam: Toxikk Basisspiel gratis. Das Complete-Pack von Toxikk ist preisgesenkt und kostet aktuell nur noch EUR 11,99 - Preisnachlaß 20%.

Und das Adventure Seasons after Fall gibt es aktuell für EUR 8,99 - Preisnachlaß 40 %.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Moon Hunters für 8,99€

Außerdem: Quantum Break für 27,74€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Black Friday

*Humble Store:*
2k Black Friday

*Indiegala:*
Monday Motivation

*Gamesplanet:*
2k & Rockstar Promo


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2016)

Limbo Gratis bei Gog und paar Angebote fürn black friday

https://www.gog.com/news/bdie_angebote_zum_black_friday_sind_da_b


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/nicks-staff-picks-bundle

Beinhaltet im derzeitigen 3,30€ Version einen Steamkey für 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4mBS0SQfp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



The Secret World on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2016)

Gab's gestern auf Steam keine neuen Angebote? Finde nichts. Naja, vielleicht stimmt es ja wirklich und die Herbstaktion startet heute.

*gog.com:*
Angebote zum Black Friday


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2016)

Indiegala.com hat seinen Thanksgiving-Scratchy-Sale gestartet. Über 700 Angebote, darunter:
*
Enemy Front* für 2,99€.

https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/enemy-front/256190

Scheint ein netter WW2-FPS zu sein. Vielleicht gönne ich mir den.


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Indiegala.com hat seinen Thanksgiving-Scratchy-Sale gestartet. Über 700 Angebote, darunter:
> *
> Enemy Front* für 2,99€.
> 
> ...



Macht keinen schlechten Eindruck. Aber open endened? Gibts einen 2. Teil ? Oder ist einer geplant ? Aber sonst ? Glaube ich hab mir das Spiel mal in einem Sale in einem Package geholt. Wäre mal auch ein Grund meine PoS abzuarbeiten. Wenn ich zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr nicht wieder Großeinsätze (Brandschäden) an der Backe habe. 

Jedes Jahr das gleiche. Echte Kerzen auf strunztrockenen Bäumen oder Gestecken. Einige lernen es nie....


----------



## Toshii (23. November 2016)

Steam Herbst-Sale hat begonnen - die gaaanz großen Angebote fehlen zwar (mMn) - aber das eine oder andere Spiel kann man hier und da bestimmt mitnehmen


----------



## McDrake (23. November 2016)

Toshii schrieb:


> Steam Herbst-Sale hat begonnen - die gaaanz großen Angebote fehlen zwar (mMn) - aber das eine oder andere Spiel kann man hier und da bestimmt mitnehmen


Also 75% auf City Skylines sind "Ok"


----------



## Toshii (23. November 2016)

Hatte auch ein Auge darauf geworfen


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2016)

Green Man Gaming:
Black Friday: u.a. Doom und Fallout 4 für je 19,79€

Indie Gala:
Hazard & Reboot Bundle


----------



## Briareos (24. November 2016)

Toshii schrieb:


> Hatte auch ein Auge darauf geworfen


Dann werf gleich zwei Augen drauf und hol es dir.
Wer Sim City 4 mochte, macht hier definitiv ganz und gar nichts verkehrt.
Großartige Städtebausimulation.


----------



## smutjesmooth (24. November 2016)

Toshii schrieb:


> Steam Herbst-Sale hat begonnen - die gaaanz großen Angebote fehlen zwar (mMn) - aber das eine oder andere Spiel kann man hier und da bestimmt mitnehmen


Also für mich ist ein super Angebot dabei.Hitman Upgrade Pack für 19.99€.Das hab ich in keinem Keyshop für den Preis gefunden.Habe seit Release das Intro Pack und warte eigentlich die ganze Zeit auf so ein Angebot damit meine Hitman Sammlung bei Steam endlich vollständig wird.
Save 50% on HITMAN™ on Steam


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2016)

... für 25 EUR das "komplette" Spiel, da könnte man eigentlich mal einen Blick riskieren!


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2016)

Zu den anderen Sales gibt es ja fast immer News, bei Origin ist aktuell auch Herbstsonderverkauf. 

Für je 14,99 Euro gibt es z.B. *Star Wars Battlefront* oder *Dragon Age Inquisition Game of the Year* oder *Need for Speed*.
*Mirror's Edge Catalyst* kostet 15,99.
*Unravel* und *Plants vs Zombies - Garden Warfare 2* jeweils 9,99 Euro.


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2016)

Dishonored 2: Das Vermächtnis der Maske (Exklusives Metal Plate Pack) PC Games - Media Markt

25 €


----------



## BuzzKillington (25. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dishonored 2: Das Vermächtnis der Maske (Exklusives Metal Plate Pack) PC Games - Media Markt
> 
> 25 €



Sogar ohne Versandkosten. Wahnsinn!


----------



## Scholdarr (25. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dishonored 2: Das Vermächtnis der Maske (Exklusives Metal Plate Pack) PC Games - Media Markt
> 
> 25 €



Geiler Preis, gekauft!


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2016)

wann hat man eigentlich aufgehört sowas als Schild zu bezeichnen? o_O


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2016)

ich schatz mal zum selben zeitpunkt als der "kaffe zum mitnehmen" zum "kaffee to go" wurde


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2016)

Ich hab mir gestern ebenfalls im Rahmen der MediaMarkt "Red Sale"-Aktion *Titanfall 2 *bestellt, kostet auch nur *27€* - das wollte ich mir eh holen, da ich keinen Bock auf Scharfschützen-Pros bei Battlefield hab, CoD seit Jahren nicht mehr das Wahre ist und Titanfall 2 nen guten Singleplayer-Part hat, so dass man sich bei 27€ echt nicht ärgern wird, falls im Mulitplayer auf dem PC nicht sooo viel los sein sollte.

Und ebenfalls vlt noch interessant für PC: *Overwatch 35€ *und *Doom 19€ *sowie (wer es noch nicht hat) *Witcher 3 für 29€ *in der GotY-Edition mit beiden AddOns und 16 DLCs - hier alle Games inkl. Konsolen, PC-Spiele sind ganz unten auf der Seite Red Sale bei Gaming: Top-Marken & Artikel drastisch reduziert


----------



## Scholdarr (26. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und ebenfalls vlt noch interessant für PC: *Overwatch 35€ *und *Doom 19€ *sowie (wer es noch nicht hat) *Witcher 3 für 29€ *in der GotY-Edition mit beiden AddOns und 16 DLCs - hier alle Games inkl. Konsolen, PC-Spiele sind ganz unten auf der Seite Red Sale bei Gaming: Top-Marken & Artikel drastisch reduziert


Doom kostet bei Amazon derzeit nur 17€ für Steam (digital) -> https://www.amazon.de/Bethesda-DOOM..._1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480171857&sr=1-4

Witcher 3 GOTY kostet in der Box bei Amazon nur 25€ (inkl. Versand) -> https://www.amazon.de/Witcher-Wild-...UTF8&qid=1480171965&sr=1-1&keywords=witcher+3

Titanfall 2 kostet in der Box bei Amazon auch 27€ (inkl. Versand) -> https://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Ar..._2?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480172613&sr=1-6



Edit: Weitere Amazon-Angebote:

Far Cry Primal für 18€ (Uplay Key): https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...b7-5628-80c5-58d2cf5b88a1&pf_rd_i=301129&th=1

The Division für 18€ (Uplay Key): https://www.amazon.de/Tom-Clancys-D...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=5G8XEDZ40TRDS8FDC48R

Rainbow Six Siege für 18€ (Uplay Key): https://www.amazon.de/Tom-Clancys-R...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=5G8XEDZ40TRDS8FDC48R

Watch_Dogs für 5€ (Uplay Key): https://www.amazon.de/Ubisoft-Watch...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=5G8XEDZ40TRDS8FDC48R

GTA V für 23€ (Box, Versandkostenfrei für Prime-Mitglieder, alternativ gibt es für 25€ einen Rockstar Key): https://www.amazon.de/Grand-Theft-A..._2?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480172613&sr=1-9

Star Wars Battlefront für 13€ (Origin Key): https://www.amazon.de/Star-Wars-Bat...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=5G8XEDZ40TRDS8FDC48R

Witcher 3 für 15€ (GOG Key): https://www.amazon.de/Witcher-Wild-...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=5G8XEDZ40TRDS8FDC48R

Tomb Raider für 5€ (Steam Key): https://www.amazon.de/Tomb-Raider-P...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=5G8XEDZ40TRDS8FDC48R

Anno 2205 für 19€ (Uplay Key): https://www.amazon.de/Anno-2205-PC-...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=5G8XEDZ40TRDS8FDC48R

Life is Strange für 5€ (Steam Key): https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...91-bfb7-5628-80c5-58d2cf5b88a1&pf_rd_i=301129

Quantum Break Collector's Edition Box für 32€ (für Prime-Mitglieder ohne Versandkosten und mit extra 2€ Rabatt): https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...53e-530c-9648-38143c2bb733&pf_rd_i=1478865031

XCOM 2 für 16€ (Box, exklusiv für Prime-Mitglieder): 
https://www.amazon.de/2K-Games-5026...1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480172613&sr=1-11

Pillars of Eternity Sonderedition für 17€ (Box, Versandkostenfrei für Prime-Mitglieder und mit extra 2€ Rabatt): https://www.amazon.de/Paradox-10079...7?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480172979&sr=1-47

Diablo 3 für 14€ (Box, Versandkostenfrei für Prime-Mitglieder und mit extra 2€ Rabatt): https://www.amazon.de/Blizzard-CD-7...1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480173012&sr=1-49

Dragon Age Inquisition für 9€ (Box, Versandkostnfrei für Prime-Mitglieder und mit extra 2€ Rabatt): https://www.amazon.de/Bioware-50309...1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480173198&sr=1-73

Assassins Creed Unity für 15€ (Box, Versandkostenfrei für Prime-Mitglieder): https://www.amazon.de/Ubisoft-30006...?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480173325&sr=1-114

Alien Isolation: Ripley Edition für 8€ (Box, Versandkostenfrei für Prime-Mitglieder und mit extra 2€ Rabatt): https://www.amazon.de/Alien-Isolati...?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480173380&sr=1-132

Wasteland 2 für 6€ (Box, Versandkostenfrei für Prime-Mitglieder): https://www.amazon.de/Deep-Silver-4...?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480173474&sr=1-148

Risen 3: Titan Lords für 10€ (Box, DRM-frei, Versandkostenfrei für Prime-Mitglieder): https://www.amazon.de/Deep-Silver-4...?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480173551&sr=1-178

Risen Triology für 16€ (Box, Versandkostenfrei für Prime-Mitglieder und mit extra 2€ Rabatt): https://www.amazon.de/Deep-Silver-R...?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480173862&sr=1-284

Homefront: The Revolution Day One Edition für 16€ (Box, inkl. Versand): https://www.amazon.de/Homefront-Rev...?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1480174031&sr=1-305

Castlevania 2 für 5,50€ (Box, Versandkostenfrei für Prime-Mitglieder): https://www.amazon.de/Castlevania-L...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=R2CEVZ8TBY493A312RJG

Darksiders 2 für 4€ (Box, Versandkostenfrei für Prime-Mitglieder): https://www.amazon.de/THQ-63514-Dar...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=R2CEVZ8TBY493A312RJG&th=1

Lords of the Fallen GOTY Edition für 8€ (Box, Versandkostenfrei für Prime-Mitglieder): https://www.amazon.de/CI-Games-1012...rd_wg=wW3zM&psc=1&refRID=834KHC9PDH6RZRQXJEN3


----------



## Batze (26. November 2016)

MMOGA

CoD Infinity Warfare 19,99€, Day One Edition, zeitlich begrenzt, noch 50 Stunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2016)

Die Special Edition von "Far Cry Primal" (Retail) gibt es bei Amazon momentan für 14,97€.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0167...dpPl=1&dpID=61nPyzHbq4L&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1

Supi. Jetzt muss ich noch irgendwas für 15 Euro finden um an den Versandkosten vorbei zu kommen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (28. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Supi. Jetzt muss ich noch irgendwas für 15 Euro finden um an den Versandkosten vorbei zu kommen.



Kein Prime Kunde?

Du könntest ja theoretisch auch das kostenlose einmonatige Probeabo abschließen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kein Prime Kunde?
> 
> Du könntest ja theoretisch auch das kostenlose einmonatige Probeabo abschließen...


WAR Prime Kunde. Und bin froh dass ich es nicht mehr bin. 
Denke ich werde mir noch ein Buch rauspicken, nach monatelanger Leseunlust muss sich doch was Interessantes finden lassen. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (28. November 2016)

Alternativ irgendwas dazu bestellen und dann wieder zurück schicken...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. November 2016)

Ich bestell immer so ein Käsebuch für 1 Euro und verschenk es dann. Spart 2 Euro Versand.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2016)

Habs mitsamt einem speziellen Buch bestellt. Und kein Käsebuch, sondern sogar etwas wo ich tatsächlich Leselust verspüre. Was es ist folgt im entsprechenden Thread. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Alternativ irgendwas dazu bestellen und dann wieder zurück schicken...



das merken die aber nach einer weile wenn kein grober fehler 

Gog weekly Tomb Raider & Indiana Jones
https://www.gog.com/promo/20161128_weekly_staff_picks_why_did_it_have_to_be_snakes


----------



## Scholdarr (28. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> das merken die aber nach einer weile wenn kein grober fehler


Klar, das sollte man nicht täglich oder wöchentlich machen. Wenn du aber nur alle paar Wochen mal was bei Amazon bestellst, kräht da kein Hahn danach.


----------



## Denis10 (28. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> das merken die aber nach einer weile wenn kein grober fehler
> 
> Gog weekly Tomb Raider & Indiana Jones
> https://www.gog.com/promo/20161128_weekly_staff_picks_why_did_it_have_to_be_snakes



Ist Tomb Raider Chronicles inzwischen Bugfrei? Vor allem der letzte Level, da gab es ja gravierende Bugs, die mich damals zwangen, das Spiel aufzugeben. (Man speichert ab und nach dem Laden steht man plötzlich in Wasser, das unter Strom steht, oder der Robotor der einem folgen sollte kommt nicht, und lauter solche "Scherze")


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2016)

Das kleine Psycho-Horror-Adventure "Distraint" kann man bei Bundlestars als Steam-Key gratis abstauben.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/giveaway

Schönes Ein-Mann-Projekt - und auf jeden Fall spielenswert.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2016)

Besitzer von Darksiders erhalten das Remaster umsonst auf Steam oder Gog je nachdem wo sie es haben

Und es wird ein kostenloses Multiplayer Wochende für Titanfall 2 geben das kommende Wochende https://www.titanfall.com/en_us/news/free-multiplayer-trial/


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Monaco für 4,79€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness)
Darksiders Reihe reduziert
Cities Skylines für 6,99€
*
gog.com*
Tipps der Woche: Indiana Jones, Tomb Raider, La-Mulana und Spelunky
*
Humble Bundle:
*Tycoon Simulator Bundle*

Indie Gala:
*Artifex Mundi Bundle*

Bundle Stars:
*Spectre Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Castle Crashers für 2,39€

*gog:*
Civilization 3 Complete für 3,79€
Civcity Rome für 6,29€
Civilization 4 Complete für 13,39€

Wer The Witcher 3 samt beiden Erweiterungen schon auf gog.com hat, der bekommt das Upgrade auf die Game of the Year Edition kostenlos, das dann als separater Eintrag in der Bibliothek auftaucht.

*Indie Gala:*
The Extinction Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Lichdom Battlemage für 0,45€


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Dezember 2016)

*Steam *
Tagesangebot:
Devolver Digital Hidden Gems

Wochenendaktionen:
Battlerite (Early Access) für 14,99€ (Kann bis Sonntag auch kostenlos gespielt werden)
Cities: Skylines für 6,99€
Line of Sight (Early Access) für 3,34€ (Kann am Wochenende auch kostenlos gespielt werden)

*gog.com:*
Winterangebote (Neverwinter Nights gibt es aktuell gratis)

*Bundle Stars:*
Plug In Digital Aktion


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Warhammer 40,000: Armageddon für 18,49€

*Humble Store:*
Ubisoft Aktion

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Worms Wochenende

*Gamesplanet:*
Dirt Rally für 22,49€
Batman Arkham Origins für 4,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Wargame: Red Dragon für 11,99€ und Franchise Pack für 14,99€


----------



## Zybba (4. Dezember 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Tagesangebot:
> Wargame: Red Dragon für 11,99€ und Franchise Pack für 14,99€


Der aktuelle Preis ist für mich absolut in Ordnung. Dass ein über zwei Jahre alter Titel allerdings regulär 40€ kosten soll, macht mich etwas stutzig... 
Das stinkt doch.


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2016)

Steam ist inzwischen nur noch eine Vertriebsplattform. Sie können nur den Verkaufspreis und den Rabatt angeben den der Vertriebspartner erlaubt.
Das selbe gilt für Uplay / Origin.


----------



## Zybba (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte eher vermutet, dass der Preis vor dem Sale angehoben worden sei.
Ist aber nicht so. Anscheinend kostete es konstant 40€, Sales ausgenommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Zombie Driver HD 0,99€

*Bundle Stars:*
Build your Own Lego Bundle - 3 Spiele für 10,99€


----------



## Zybba (5. Dezember 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Bundle Stars:*
> Build your Own Lego Bundle - 3 Spiele für 10,99€


Coole Aktion! Leider gibts Lego City Undercover ja nicht für PC.


----------



## Batze (5. Dezember 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Steam ist inzwischen nur noch eine Vertriebsplattform. Sie können nur den Verkaufspreis und den Rabatt angeben den der Vertriebspartner erlaubt.
> Das selbe gilt für Uplay / Origin.


Nicht ganz, Origin als auch Uplay wie auch Blizzard vermarkten vor allem ihre eigenen Produkte und können da ihre Preise total selbst bestimmen, bei Steam sieht es da ganz anders aus und deshalb ist Steam da auch natürlich wohl an jeweilige Hersteller gebunden und eher so etwas wie ein Online Gamer Warenhaus für alles und alle und nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Martinroessler (5. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Coole Aktion! Leider gibts Lego City Undercover ja nicht für PC.


Aber bald


----------



## Zybba (5. Dezember 2016)

Wie geil! Die Ankündigung hab ich völligstens verpasst. Danke dir!


----------



## Enisra (5. Dezember 2016)

nur so ne Frage wenn Lego City jetzt für den PC kommt, wie sehr lohnt sich eigentlich der 3DS ableger? Ich habe nur einmal von gehört das es nicht so toll sein soll, aber nichts mehr weiter darum gekümmert


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Block'Hood (Early Access für 5,99€)

Außerdem: Neue Angebote der Woche
*
Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation

*Bundle Stars:*
Paradox Interactive Spiele reduziert


----------



## Seegurkensalat (6. Dezember 2016)

Gerade ein paar Konsolenschnapper entdeckt: Etliche Spiele reduziert bei Saturn, z.B. Life is Strange (Xbox One) für 10 EUR, uvm.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Crashlands für 10,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Kingdom Wars 2: Battles für 6,45€
Rust (Early Access) für 9,99€

*Humble Store:*
NIS America Sale


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Dezember 2016)

Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun für 28.79€


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Dezember 2016)

Bei gog connect wurden 18 neue Spiele hinzugefügt: https://www.gog.com/connect

Da sollten alle mal schauen, die beides verbunden haben. Bei mir gabs gleich 11 neue Spiele dort in der gog Bibliothek


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2016)

https://club.ubisoft.com/en-GB/ubi30

Assassin Creed 3 ist nun umsonst


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Furi für 13,99€

*McGame:*
Pro Evolution Soccer 2017 (Steam Code) für 26,99€
Mafia 3 (Steam Code) für 29,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Kane & Lynch 2 für 1,99€ und Valkyrius Prime für 3,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
One Finger Death Punch für 0,99€
Cities Skylines für 6,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> One Finger Death Punch für 0,99€


0,49€. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2016)

PC-Welt Adventskalender:

Für Fans von Wimmelbildspielen: Treasures of Mystery Island 3 - Das Geisterschiff gratis am heutigen Tag.

Vollversions-Kalender - Xmas - PC-WELT


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2016)

Die Heftvollversionen im Dezember 2016:

*PC Games 12/2016:*
Lords of the Fallen Digital Deluxe Edition (mit digitalem Artbook und Weltkarte) (benötigt Steam)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion:


Spoiler



Tropico 5



*Gamestar 12/2016:*
Crookz - der große Coup 

*Computer Bild Spiele 01/2017 (Gold Edition):*
Valhalla Hills (keine Aktivierung notwendig)
Emergency 2014 (keine Aktivierung)
Queen's Quest - Tower of Darkness (Wimmelbildspiel - keine Aktivierung)

In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Assassin's Creed 3 und Trials Fusion


----------



## Zybba (8. Dezember 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed 3 und Trials Fusion


Großartiges Angebot, wo AC3 gerade gratis ist. ^^

Naja, das eine hat sicher mit dem anderen zu tun. Ich interpretiere das als Ubisofts Eingeständnis, dass AC3 mittlerweile keinen mehr hinter dem Ofen hervorlockt.
Ist ja auch verständlich nach knapp vier Jahren.


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Heftvollversionen im Dezember 2016:
> 
> *PC Games 12/2016:*
> Lords of the Fallen Digital Deluxe Edition (mit digitalem Artbook und Weltkarte) (benötigt Steam)



aberaberaber.... noch dazu das ME-Spezial?
Kann es sein, dass ich echt mal wieder eine Printausgabe kaufe?

oO


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2016)

Gibt es diese Weihnachten gar nicht mehr die Square Enix Holiday Surprise Box? Letztes Jahr und zu Ostern war ich ziemlich begeistert von denen, weil da ein paar ziemlich geniale Games zwischen waren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Deadlight für 2,39€ und mit Soundtrack für 2,99€

Wochenendaktion:
Daedalic Publisher Wochenende

*Humble Store:*
Capcom Sale


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Dezember 2016)

Habe mir im Daedalic Sale dann doch glatt das mir immer noch fehlende Satinavs Ketten (den Nachfolger habe ich schon) für 2 Euro geholt. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch Blackguards 2, dann habe ich alle DSA Spiele.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Sherlock Holmes: The Devil's Daughter für 17,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Devolver Digital Aktion

*Indie Gala:*
Apokalypse Countdown Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Dollar Dash 2
*
Gamesplanet:*
Xmas Deals


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *
> Bundle Stars:*
> Dollar Dash 2


"Baphomets Fluch 5" für knapp über einem Euro... Noch billiger gehts nicht. Wer es bisher noch nicht hat wäre schön doof wenn er da nicht zuschlagen würde.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Baphomets Fluch 5" für knapp über einem Euro... Noch billiger gehts nicht. Wer es bisher noch nicht hat wäre schön doof wenn er da nicht zuschlagen würde.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Jupp, das stimmt. Ich habe aber "leider" alle Spiele in dem Sale, die mich nur annähernd interessieren, schon längst (lustigerweise meist auf GoG). In dem Sale ist aber vor allem Lichdom Battlemage interessant, ein schöner Magie-Shooter mit Cry Engine.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2016)

Steam:
Tagesangebot:
Hard West für 8 Euro

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com*
Tipps der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Apokalypse Countdown


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gibt es diese Weihnachten gar nicht mehr die Square Enix Holiday Surprise Box? Letztes Jahr und zu Ostern war ich ziemlich begeistert von denen, weil da ein paar ziemlich geniale Games zwischen waren.



Hier. Hast du aber sicher schon selbst entdeckt.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2016)

Bin mal gespannt was die reinpacken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was die reinpacken.


Mit den letzten "Deus Ex" und "Tomb Raider" rechne ich nicht, damit bleibt es uninteressant für mich. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich hoffe vor allem auf Final Fantasy IX und XIII-3. 

Rise of the Tomb Raider wäre natürlich eine irre Überraschung, aber das ist auf der PS4 noch zu neu, sodass sie die PC Fassung noch nicht so schnell "verramschen" wollen, wie sie es beim Vorgänger gemacht haben. 
Und ich rate mal, dass sie vielleicht noch die erste Episode von Hitman dazu packen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2016)

Auf FF spekuliere ich ja....


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab schon alles von Square, was mich interessieren würde (außer Episode 3-6 vom neuen Hitman, aber das ist eh nicht dabei), also bin ich raus... 

Und die Gutscheine sind so kurz vor dem nächsten Steam-Sale ja wohl auch absolut überflüssig, zumal man da letztes Jahr nur 10-20% bekommen hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
War for the Overworld für 6,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
GTA 5 für 29,99€
Mount & Blade Warband für 5,99€ und die Full Collection für 11,99€
Just Cause 3 für 12,49€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Mystery Pack Madness

*Humble Store:*
Rockstar Woche

*Bundle Stars:*
Sir, You are being hunted für 0,49€
*
Gamesplanet:*
Star Wars Promo


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2016)

*Far Cry 4 (Standard-Version) *bei Amazon für 8,- Euro

https://www.amazon.de/Far-Cry-PC-Co...WKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=90Y6ZMJ1TF7WNQFZA2QD&th=1

Wer die Gold-Edition haben möchte muss 14 Euro hinlegen.

https://www.amazon.de/Far-Cry-PC-Co...WKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=90Y6ZMJ1TF7WNQFZA2QD&th=1


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
SimplePlanes für 7,79€
*
Indie Gala:*
The Power Rage Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Total War Spiele reduziert


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. Dezember 2016)

Lost Odyssey gratis für 360/One:
https://marketplace.xbox.com/de-DE/Product/Lost-Odyssey/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d8024d5307fa


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. Dezember 2016)

Uncharted Collection unter 10 Euro:
https://www.gamestop.de/PS4/Games/32452/uncharted-the-nathan-drake-collection


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2016)

https://club.ubisoft.com/en-GB/ubi30

Alle Spiele der letzten / Monate nochmal das Wochende verfügbar


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Town of Salem für 4,01€

Wochenendangebote:
The Division für 24,99€ (Kann bis Sonntag 22 Uhr kostenlos gespielt werden)
Dead by Daylight für 13,99€ (Kann ebenfalls bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Hearts of Iron IV für 26,79€

*Bundle Stars:*
Mortal Kombat X: Fatality Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2016)

Wem *Deus Ex - Mankind Devided *fehlt, der sollte heute um 18:15 Uhr bei Amazon reinschauen. Dann steht es zum Last-Minute-Angebot. Preis? Noch offen.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Dezember 2016)

Crazy Christmas Sale bei Ubisoft

Angebote u.a.:


Far Cry Primal Digital Apex Edition für 22€
Watch_Dogs 2 für 38,39€
The Division für 19,99€
The  Division  Season Pass für 19,99€
Steep für 40,19€
Trials Fusion für 6,78€
Anno 2205 für 19,99€
Heroes of Might  & Magic 5 für 3,40€
Ghost Recon Future Soldier für 5,10€
Might and Magic Heroes 7 für 10,20€
Child of Light für 3,74€
Far Cry 4 für 7,47€
Anno 2070 für 4,99€
Watch_Dogs Complete Edition für 15€
AC Bronze Pack (2, Brotherhood, Revelations) für 9,99€
AC  Silver Pack (Liberation HD, Black Flag, Rogue) für  19,99€
AC Unity für 12€
AC Syndicate Special Edition für 14,99€
Just Dance 2017 für  29.99€
Driver San Francisco für 4,97€
From Dust für 4,97€
Valiant Hearts für 7,47€


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration für 24,99€

gog.com:
Wochenendangebote
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Winter Sale
*
Humble Store:*
DRM-free Holiday Sale
*
Indie Gala:*
Indie Rush Bundle
*
Gamesplanet:*
Xmas Deals Tag 4


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2016)

Der Winter Sale bei Bundlestars.com hat gestartet. Bestes Angebot das ich entdeckt hab:

*Mad Max* für 4,99€

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/mad-max

Dazu noch ein 10%-Rabatt mit dem Code "WINTERSALE10".


----------



## McDrake (19. Dezember 2016)

Ok, JETZT schlag ich zu


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2016)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B016ZVHH3K/

Kings Quest - Die komplette Sammlung - [PC] 7,99€


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2016)

Mass Effect 2 Standard Edition umsonst https://www.origin.com/deu/en-us/store/mass-effect/mass-effect-2/standard-edition


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Turmoil für 5,99€

*gog.com:*
Tipps der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation

*Bundle Stars:*
Winter Sale
*
Gamesplanet:*
Project Cars GOTY für 14,99€
GTA V für 23,99€
Metal Gear Rising Revengeance für 6,99€
God Eater 2: Rage Burst für 22,49€
Borderlands 2 Goty für 8,99€


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Dezember 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mass Effect 2 Standard Edition umsonst https://www.origin.com/deu/en-us/store/mass-effect/mass-effect-2/standard-edition


Aktion schon vorbei? Bei mir kostet es 9,99€.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Dezember 2016)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Aktion schon vorbei? Bei mir kostet es 9,99€.


Jo, bei mir auch. War wohl ein Fehler im Shop, denn das gratis Spiel für diesen Monat ist Dungeon Keeper.


----------



## Batze (20. Dezember 2016)

Lief das nur einen Tag oder nur ein paar Stunden? Schade


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2016)

Aktuell bei Steam - und das kurz vorm Winter Sale  -:

*Deus Ex - Mankind Devided* für 16,49€

Save 67% on Deus Ex: Mankind Divided on Steam


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Dezember 2016)

Hätten sie's auch direkt in diese ranzige Mystery Box stecken können.


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich würd es jetzt kaufen weil billiger wird es selbst im Wintersale nicht mehr


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich würd es jetzt kaufen weil billiger wird es selbst im Wintersale nicht mehr


Würde ich gerne, aber 40 - 45 GB Downloaddaten sind mir zu heftig. Da gebe ich lieber ein Paar Euro mehr aus und hole mir in Bälde die Retail, die liegt auch öfters unter der 30 Euro-Grenze. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth (20. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne, aber 40 - 45 GB Downloaddaten sind mir zu heftig. Da gebe ich lieber ein Paar Euro mehr aus und hole mir in Bälde die Retail, die liegt auch öfters unter der 30 Euro-Grenze.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Ich bezweifel das bei der Retail das komplette Spiel wirklich auch auf der Disk ist......Aber viel Glück.Das Game fand ich super bin gespannt auf den nächsten DLC Anfang 2017, Season Pass hab ich ja natürlich bereits.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel das bei der Retail das komplette Spiel wirklich auch auf der Disk ist......Aber viel Glück.Das Game fand ich super bin gespannt auf den nächsten DLC Anfang 2017, Season Pass hab ich ja natürlich bereits.


3 DVDs laut Amazon-Info, sollen knapp 40 GB in komprimierter Form enthalten. Das ist mir die Paar mehr schon wert. Den kleinen Rest an Updates/Patches nehme ich dann auch in Kauf. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth (20. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 3 DVDs laut Amazon-Info, sollen knapp 40 GB in komprimierter Form enthalten. Das ist mir die Paar mehr schon wert. Den kleinen Rest an Updates/Patches nehme ich dann auch in Kauf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


OK.Ich hab mich da zb an Metal Gear Solid V erinnert wo nur der 9 MB Steam Installer auf der Disc war damals.Dann macht es natürlich Sinn wenn du eine langsame Internetleitung hast.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> OK.Ich hab mich da zb an Metal Gear Solid V erinnert wo nur der 9 MB Steam Installer auf der Disc war damals.Dann macht es natürlich Sinn wenn du eine langsame Internetleitung hast.


Wäre es ein ähnlicher Fall wie besagtes MGS5 würde ich auch drauf scheißen. 
Langsam... Naja, DSL16000 ist für Spiele bis 10 GB oder etwas drüber ja noch okay, aber ab 20 wird es schon arg.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth (20. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre es ein ähnlicher Fall wie besagtes MGS5 würde ich auch drauf scheißen.
> Langsam... Naja, DSL16000 ist für Spiele bis 10 GB oder etwas drüber ja noch okay, aber ab 20 wird es schon arg.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Mit 16k würde ich auch versuchen aktuelle große Spiele günstig Retail zu kaufen.Kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen das Ich hier 120k habe , 200k möglich die ist mir aber zu teuer im Monat.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Dezember 2016)

Spiele downloaden funktioniert auch mit einer 25kbit Leitung prima. Und ich spiele wirklich viel und alles zu 100% digital.


----------



## PcJuenger (21. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spiele downloaden funktioniert auch mit einer 25kbit Leitung prima. Und ich spiele wirklich viel und alles zu 100% digital.



Jop, kann ich bestätigen ^^

@Alle: Jetzt aber genug OffTopic, dafür ist der Fred hier nicht da


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Men of War: Assault Squad 2 für 6,24€

Bis Donnerstag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Franchise - Resident Evil
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided für 16,49€


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spiele downloaden funktioniert auch mit einer *25kbit *Leitung prima. Und ich spiele wirklich viel und alles zu 100% digital.



Glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2016)

Mann braucht nur Geduld und eine 1 Woche zeit ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Dezember 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht.


Haha, sorry, sollte natürlich *mbit *heißen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2016)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Nest (Early Access) für 4,99€

*Humble Bundle:*
The Humble Sierra Bundle: strikes again

*Indie Gala:*
X-mas 4Play Bundle (nur Erwachsene bitte gucken)


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2016)

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N3SJAS7/

Skyrim Remastered 20€ PC Steam Tagesangebot


Square Enix Christmas Sale
https://store.eu.square-enix.com/de/sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2016)

Die Steam Winteraktion hat begonnen: Willkommen bei Steam!


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grid-free-game

Gratis Spiel die nächsten 48 Stunden - innerhalb von 8 Tagen aktivieren sonst verfällt der Key


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2016)

Da Crytek pleite ist und die Lizenzen bald bei den shops auslaufen und unbekannt wann sie wiederkommen würd ich die Crysis Reihe noch holen wenn man sie nicht hat 

Crysis + Crysis Warhead für 4,99€ Save 75% on Crysis® Maximum Edition on Steam
Crysis 2 für 4,99€ Save 75% on Crysis 2 - Maximum Edition on Steam 
Crysis 3 für 2,49€ https://www.origin.com/deu/en-us/store/crysis/crysis-3/standard-edition


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. Dezember 2016)

Arkham Knight kostet bei Steam gerade nur 6,79€. Ist das Spiel mittlerweile technisch in Ordnung? Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass es da eine Rückrufaktion gab...


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2016)

Es kam letztes jahr im November überarbeitet wieder und soll seitdem gehen aber hol dir gleich die premium edition fürn 10€ weil da haste season pass mit allen inhalt dabei 
Save 75% on Batman: Arkham Knight Premium Edition on Steam

Falls jemand ein gutes Adventure sucht das in unserer Welt spielt holt euch das hier für 4,99€
Save 75% on Life Is Strange - Episode 2 on Steam





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mpRhaXfvG_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab mir gestern im Sale* Doom* gegönnt. 66GB downloaden mit 1MB/s in der Spitze  Aber ich wollts sowieso nicht vor Weihnachten zocken.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2016)

https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/doom-steam-key--2971-1
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/fallout-4-steam-key--2838-1

Doom & Fallout4 
Umgerechnet sind das ca. 15 €


----------



## smutjesmooth (23. Dezember 2016)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern im Sale* Doom* gegönnt. 66GB downloaden mit 1MB/s in der Spitze  Aber ich wollts sowieso nicht vor Weihnachten zocken.


Dann kannst du ja schon mal in Ruhe die Kettensäge ölen. 
Ich hab mir Mordheim City of the Damned mal gegönnt. Allerdings bei Kinguin für 6 €. 
Save 66% on Mordheim: City of the Damned on Steam
Steam Sale lohnt sich preislich überhaupt nicht mehr wie ich finde. Immerhin kann man ein Abzeichen gratis basteln in Sales.


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Dezember 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Dann kannst du ja schon mal in Ruhe die Kettensäge ölen.
> Ich hab mir Mordheim City of the Damned mal gegönnt. Allerdings bei Kinguin für 6 €.
> Save 66% on Mordheim: City of the Damned on Steam
> Steam Sale lohnt sich preislich überhaupt nicht mehr wie ich finde. Immerhin kann man ein Abzeichen gratis basteln in Sales.


Ich hab zur Zeit halt n ziemlich dickes Wallet, weil ich unter anderem ein Messer von CS:GO verkauft hab. Ansonsten kauf ich generell nichts mehr bei Steam und Konsorten, da ich zu viel zum zocken hab. Diesen Steamsale (ich glaub der erste Sale seit 2 Jahren wo ich nochmal was gekauft hab) werd ich aber wohl noch bei Dirt Rally zuschlagen, wenn es verfügbar ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2016)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider (20th Celebration)* gibt es bei Saturn für 24,99€.

Rise of the Tomb Raider (20 Year Celebration D1 Edition) PC kaufen | SATURN

Wenn ich die Wahl hab zwischen Retail und Steam-Key - kostet dort momentan das Gleiche -, dann nehme ich doch glatt die Retail.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2016)

Noch was bei Saturn: *Homefront - The Revolution *für 7,99€.

Homefront - The Revolution (Day One Edition) PC kaufen | SATURN


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2016)

*Indie Gala:*
XXL Winter Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Nemesis Bundle 2
*
Gamesplanet:*
Doom (2016 - Steamkey) für 16,99€
Fallout 4 (Steamkey) für 16,99€
Wolfenstein: The New Order (Steamkey) für 5,99€
Wolfenstein: The Old Blood (Steamkey) für 5,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2016)

*gog.com:*
Race Driver Grid für 2,79€

Das Spiel gibt es nur noch bis 31.Dezember, danach wird es aus gog rausgenommen.

*Indie Gala:*
Gameplay Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Dezember 2016)

*gog.com*
Wochenendaktion: Kalypso, Cinemaware, Dotemu

*Indie Gala:*
Balistic Finale Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Duskers für 14,99€
*
gog.com:*
Wochenaktion

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Januar 2017)

Dickes "Assassin's Creed"-Bundle bei HumbleBundle:

https://www.humblebundle.com/assassins-creed-bundle

Fast alles Wichtige drin, nur "Revelations" ist nicht dabei. Das Fehlen von "Black Flag" und "Rogue" dagegen ist nicht so tragisch. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Turok für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad with Rising Storm für 4,49€
Awesomenauts für 1,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Januar 2017)

Nach vielen Hin und Her gibt es *Mass Effects 2* nun doch bei Origin "Auf's Haus":

https://www.origin.com/deu/en-us/store/mass-effect/mass-effect-2/standard-edition


----------



## PcJuenger (5. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nach vielen Hin und Her gibt es *Mass Effects 2* nun doch bei Origin "Auf's Haus":
> 
> https://www.origin.com/deu/en-us/store/mass-effect/mass-effect-2/standard-edition



Sehr schön, sehr schön, sehr schön!


----------



## Batze (6. Januar 2017)

Assassins Creed 3 jetzt in der aktuellen Computer Bild Spiele.


----------



## tomkoe78 (9. Januar 2017)

Neues Humble Bundle Monthly mit XCOM 2 als Vorabspiel für $12

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

Gesendet von meinem SD4930UR mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Banished für 6,46€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
The Forest (Early Access) für 10,04€
Undertale für 4,99€
*
gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche
*
Humble Bundle*
The Humble Overwhelmingly positive Bundle

*Indie Gala:*
The Kiss and Chill Bundle

*Gamesplanet:*
The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition (Steamkey) für 2,49€
Monkey Island 2 Special Edition (Steamkey) für 2,49€
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege (Uplaykey) für 23,99€
Call of Duty Black Ops 2 (Steamkey) für 14,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2017)

Amazon verschenkt die Spiele "Lara Croft Go", "Deus Ex Go" und "Hitman Go" jeweils in der Android-Version.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?k=lara+croft+go

Voraussetzung ist die Installation der Amazon Underground-App.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Januar 2017)

Heftvollversionen im Januar 2017:

*PC Games 01/2017:
*Tropico 5 (Kalypso Launcher)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann als Vollversion


Spoiler



Galactic Civilizations 3



*PC Games Hardware 02/2017:*
Lords of the Fallen (Steam)
*
Gamestar 01/2017 (XL Ausgabe):*
Deponia
Chaos auf Deponia
The Last Tinker

*Computer Bild Spiele 02/2017 (mit 2 DVDs):*
Assassin's Creed 3 (Uplay)
Trials Fusion (Uplay)
Shtriga Summer Camp (Wimmelbildspiel - Registrierung)

In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe dann als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Assassin's Creed 4 - Black Flag


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Pandora: First Contact für 6,99€
*
Indie Gala:*
The Pixel Dungeons Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Dort sind auch einige Titel reduziert, z.B. Goat Simulator für 1,49€, Cities Skylines für 6,99€, Shadow of Mordor Bundle für 4,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Januar 2017)

Humble Bundle hat einen seiner wenigen Sales. 

Das spaßige Dirt Showdown gibt es da gerade für lau!

https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Januar 2017)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Humble Bundle hat einen seiner wenigen Sales.
> 
> Das spaßige Dirt Showdown gibt es da gerade für lau!
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store


 Wieviele Dirts folgen wohl noch als Gratis-Key? Die haben doch erst vor kurzem einen anderen Titel aus der Reihe rausgehauen... 

Ist aber keines der simulationslastigen Teile, oder? Sieht wie ein* Destruction Derby *in hübsch aus.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wieviele Dirts folgen wohl noch als Gratis-Key? Die haben doch erst vor kurzem einen anderen Titel aus der Reihe rausgehauen...
> 
> Ist aber keines der simulationslastigen Teile, oder? Sieht wie ein* Destruction Derby *in hübsch aus.



Damit sollten es alle erwerbaren Dirtspiele gewesen sein bis auf Dirt Rally. 
Showdown ist noch weniger Simulation als  Dirt 3, dennoch basiert es im Grunde auf Dirt 3. Destruction Derby, der Marke Flatout, trifft es da auch am besten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Planetbase für 12,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Tropico Reihe
Watch Dogs 2 für 40,19€

*McGame:*
Mafia 3 (Steamcode) für 24,99€
Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare (Steamcode) für 24,99€

*Humble Bundle:*
Winteraktion - Dirt Showdown gibt es dabei kostenlos
*
Indie Gala:*
Friday Slaughter Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Sniper Ghost Warrior Trilogy für 0,95€


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Januar 2017)

*Humble Bundle
*
Square Enix Winter Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2017)

Bei Steam gibt es L.A. Noire für 8,99€. Falls es jemand kaufen möchte, dann kauft gleich die Complete Edition für den gleichen Preis. Dort sind alle DLCs enthalten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2017)

*Enemy Front* für 1,49€.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/enemy-front

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Januar 2017)

*The Flame in the Flood* - für 24 Stunden gültiges Angebot von 5,99€

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/star-deal


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Blitzkrieg 3 (Early Access) für 17,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Stellaris für 26,79€
Steep für 40,19€
*
gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Bundle's: Best of 2016

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Januar 2017)

[Microsoft // Win10] Preisfehler - Dead Rising 4 Edition Deluxe für PC (ohne VPN) für ~9,53 € 

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/micros...-pc-ohne-vpn-fur-953-eur-statt-7219eur-941818


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Januar 2017)

Sauber, klappt wirklich.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2017)

Shit. Klappt nicht (mehr). Dead Rising 4 Deluxe derzeit nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Shit. Klappt nicht (mehr). Dead Rising 4 Deluxe derzeit nicht verfügbar.



Hast Windows auch auf die Schweiz eingestellt (siehe Link)? Steht da eigentlich nur im deutschen Store.


----------



## McDrake (19. Januar 2017)

Zur "allgemeinen" (?) Entwarnung:
Dead Rising 4 Edition Deluxe mit meinem normalen (Schweizer) Account  gekauft, runtergeladen und auf Deutsch gestartet.

Synchro ist trashig gut, zumindest im Intro.Kurz uaf französisch umgeschaltet: Sprachausgabe ist dann ebenfalls dementsprechend.
Da gäbe es wohl noch Optimierungsbedarf, d anscheinend gleich alle Sprachpakete runtergeladen werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
WRC 6 FIA World Rally Championship für 15,99€

*Green Man Gaming*:
WWE 2k17 (welches am 7.Februar erscheint): Standard Edition für 36,99€ und die Digital Deluxe (mit Season Pass) für 52,29€ (VIP Price)

*Bundle Stars:*
Dollar Dash 3


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2017)

Saturn Berlin Brandenburg im Laden 

Mafia 3 für PC,Xbox One, PS4 zu je 15 €


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Januar 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Saturn Berlin Brandenburg im Laden
> 
> Mafia 3 für PC,Xbox One, PS4 zu je 15 €


Ab und zu ist es nicht verkehrt bei eBay rein zuschauen, dort setzen einzelne Saturn-Märkte Retail-Spiele recht günstig rein die man im normalen Online-Shop so nicht bekommt.
Erst gestern habe ich mir "Mirror's Edge Catalyst" vom Saturn-Markt Hagen für 16 Euro geholt. Versand inklusive. [emoji5] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Zombie Army Trilogy für 8,39€

Wochenendangebote:
Killing Floor für 17,99€
Endless Grand Master Collection für 17,99€

*Indie Gala:
*Leaps & Bounds Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:
*Legends of Gaming


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Oxenfree für 4,99€


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2017)

Dishonored 2: Das Vermächtnis der Maske (Exklusives Metal Plate Pack) PC kaufen | SATURN

17,99€ Bei Marktabholung keine Versandkosten


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Day of the Tentacle Remastered für 5,09€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche...u.a. Cossacks 3, Stalker, Warlords Battlecry 3
*
Indie Gala:*
Indie Runway Bundle


----------



## Sanador (24. Januar 2017)

Endlich *SWAT 4* digital im Angebot! 

https://www.gog.com/game/swat_4_gold_edition


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Magicka 2 für 3,74€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Move or Die für 7,49€
Crypt of the NecroDancer für 3,74€
*
Bundle Stars:*
Demonicon für 1 €


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Icey für 7,19€

Wochenendaktionen:
The Witness für 18,49€
Enter the Gungeon für 7,49€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Chinese New Year

*Humble Bundle:*
The Humble Starbreeze Bundle

*Indie Gala:*
Virtual Reality 2 Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Januar 2017)

XCOM gratis! Im Humble Store!



Spoiler



Für Nostalgiker!


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Witcher 3 für 17,99€ und die Goty für 29,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation Bundle


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2017)

https://www.gog.com/game/constructor

Umsonst bis morgen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2017)

Die komplette *Baphomets Fluch*-Reihe für nur 4,38€. Nur noch 21 Stunden gültiges Angebot.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/star...423528573&mc_cid=551022fb1b&mc_eid=21dae2b829


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mass Effect für 2,49 und die Collection für 6,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Payday 2 und Shadow Warrior 2 reduziert
Ark Survival Evolved (Early Access) für 9,23€
*
Humble Bundle:*
The Bandai Namco Bundle 2

*Bundle Stars:*
Broken Sword (im Deutschen Baphomets Fluch) Complete Pack für 4,38€


----------



## Rabowke (1. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die komplette *Baphomets Fluch*-Reihe für nur 4,38€. Nur noch 21 Stunden gültiges Angebot.
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/star...423528573&mc_cid=551022fb1b&mc_eid=21dae2b829




Pew ... danke für den Hinweis, gerade noch rechtzeitig gesehen.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die komplette *Baphomets Fluch*-Reihe für nur 4,38€. Nur noch 21 Stunden gültiges Angebot.
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/star...423528573&mc_cid=551022fb1b&mc_eid=21dae2b829



Hammer Angebot.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Armello für 13,99€
*
Indie Gala:*
Blasting Blocks Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Dark Reboot Bundle für 1,69€


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Februar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Ryse: Son of Rome für 4,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Publisher-Wochenende: Gambitious
Rainbow Six Siege für 19,99€ (Kann bis Sonntagabend kostenlos gespielt werden)


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2017)

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

Total War : Warhammer für um die 12 € plus 5 bis 6 andere Spiele am 3ten März


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2017)

Star Wars-Bundle III bei HumbleBundle:

https://www.humblebundle.com/star-wars-3-bundle

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (8. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Star Wars-Bundle III bei HumbleBundle:
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/star-wars-3-bundle
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



... das hab ich gestern auch entdeckt, mich würde ja das T-Shirt reizen. Allerdings stört mich ein wenig der Text, also das es sich hierbei um einen Entwurf handelt und das fertige Produkt 'komplett' anders aussehen könnte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Februar 2017)

*Steam*
Tagesangebot:
Mordheim: City of the Damned für 11,99€

Midweek Madness (bis Freitag um 19 Uhr):
Starbound für 9,37€
Cities Skylines für 9,24€

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
The Daedalic Jumble Bundle

*Bundle Stars*
Deep Silver


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Titan Quest: Anniversary Edition für 3,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Batman - The Telltale Series für 11,49€
Koei Tecmo Publisher Wochenende
Darkest Dungeon für 11,49€
Sid Meier's Civilization VI für 47,99€
*
Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
The Park für 4,35€
Metro Redux Bundle (beide Teile) für 5,99€
*
Gamesplanet:*
Total War Attila für 8,99€
Borderlands 2 GOTY für 8,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2017)

Ein Jump'n Run-Klassiker im UbiStore:

*Rayman 2 - The Great Escape* für 1,35€

Rayman 2

Zum gleichen Preis gibt es auch *Rayman 3* und *Rayman Forever*.


----------



## Batze (13. Februar 2017)

*mmoga*:

The Division 19,99€  Aktion läuft noch 42 Stunden.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> *mmoga*:
> 
> The Division 19,99€  Aktion läuft noch 42 Stunden.


Gibts bei Kinguin schon für 18,59€.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Clustertruck für 7,49€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*McGame:*
Resident Evil 7 (Steam-Code) für 34,99€
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Valentines Day
*
Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation

*Bundle Stars:*
Chaos Bundle


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Februar 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *McGame:*
> Resident Evil 7 (Steam-Code) für 34,99€



Bei MMOGA sind's noch zwei Euro weniger. Ist der Shop eigentlich sauber? Hab da keinen Überblick mehr...


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Februar 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Bei MMOGA sind's noch zwei Euro weniger. Ist der Shop eigentlich sauber? Hab da keinen Überblick mehr...


MMOGA funktioniert wie alle anderen großen Keyshops (G2A, Kinguin etc) nur als Vermittler für andere Verkäufer. Sauber ist also relativ, muss man mit sich selbst ausmachen...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> MMOGA funktioniert wie alle anderen großen Keyshops (G2A, Kinguin etc) nur als Vermittler für andere Verkäufer. Sauber ist also relativ, muss man mit sich selbst ausmachen...



Also eher nicht - verstanden.


----------



## McDrake (14. Februar 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Also eher nicht - verstanden.



Ich persönlich kaufe nur in den hier von Shadow gelisteten Shops.
Wenns mir da noch zu teuer ist, dann warte ich, bis die in jenen Shops weiter reduziert sind.

Geduld ist eine Tugend


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kaufe nur in den hier von Shadow gelisteten Shops.
> Wenns mir da noch zu teuer ist, dann warte ich, bis die in jenen Shops weiter reduziert sind.
> 
> Geduld ist eine Tugend



Danke  Ich versuche auch nur Shops zu posten, die wirklich Keys vom Hersteller bekommen oder einen seriösen Eindruck machen.
Falls jemand dennoch viele Probleme mit einem der genannten Shops hat, dann bitte melden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Februar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Victoria 2 für 4,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness)
Sega Management Collection
Cozy Couch Coop Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
All Stars 8 Bundle


----------



## McDrake (15. Februar 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Bundle Stars:*
> All Stars 8 Bundle



Kurz dazu:
_Region-locked game -This Product will NOT activate in the following regions: _
_Germany._


----------



## Rabowke (15. Februar 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis ... der Tab ist bzw. war noch offen!


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2017)

bei mir geht der link zu einem spezial [DE] Paket was war im anderen paket drinne ?


----------



## McDrake (15. Februar 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> bei mir geht der link zu einem spezial [DE] Paket was war im anderen paket drinne ?



Nehme an, dass _Rise of the Triad _im Dt-Bundle nicht dabei ist, oder?

Ich habe:
*Lethal League*
*Rise of the Triad*
*We Are The Dwarves*
*Ittle Dew*
*The Purring Quest*
*The Legend of Dark Witch*
*Another World – 20th Anniversary Edition*
*The Last Federation*
*Stronghold HD*
*Mount & Blade*


----------



## Rabowke (15. Februar 2017)

Richtig ... das fehlt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Kerbal Space Program für 23,99€
*
Gog.com:*
Die Liebesgrüße von der Wunschliste Aktion - Die 55 am meist gewünschten Spiele sind reduziert
*
Indie Gala:*
Chaos Empire Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Neon Bundle

*Gamesplanet:*
Pillars of Eternity Hero Edition (Steamkey) für 13,99€
Cities Skylines: Deluxe Edition (Steamkey) für 8,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2017)

*Batman - Arkham Knight* ist noch 22 Stunden lang für 4,99€ zu haben.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/star-deal

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2017)

"Rise of the Tomb Raider - 20 Year Celebration" für 19,99€.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/391220/

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (17. Februar 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Bei MMOGA sind's noch zwei Euro weniger. Ist der Shop eigentlich sauber? Hab da keinen Überblick mehr...


Ich kaufe da seit über 5 Jahren und habe noch nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt.
Seih es Keys für die 3 großen, also Steam, EA und Ubisoft oder auch WoW/Starwars Spielzeit.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Februar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich kaufe da seit über 5 Jahren und habe noch nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt.



Mir geht's auch weniger um die Probleme, die _ich_ haben könnte als um die finanziellen, die z.B. ein unschuldiges Indie-Studio haben könnte, wenn ihre Keys von Kreditkartenbetrügern verkauft werden. Die bekannte Grey-Market-Problematik eben - selbst wenn auf G2A und Co. viele Keys auch sauber sind - das Geschäftsmodell, das offensichtlich davon profitiert und solche Dinge abzieht, möchte ich einfach nicht unterstützen. Da bin ich auch nicht so knausrig, dass ich unbedingt zwei Euro mehr sparen will als bei einem Shop, der nur von offiziellen Quellen seine Keys bezieht. Deshalb die Frage, wie das bei MMOGA läuft, da ich da einfach nicht im Bilde bin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Februar 2017)

Wieder Batman, diesmal ein ganzes Bundle bestehend aus *Arkham Asylum*,* Arkham City*, *Arkham Origins *und einigen Extras zu letzterem. Zusammen für 9,99€, 3 Tage gültiges Angebot.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/batman-complete-bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Februar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Flame in the Flood für 7,49€

Wochenendaktionen:
NBA 2k17 für 32,49€ (Kann kostenlos bis Sonntagabend gespielt werden)
Make War not Love 4 Aktion
Sunless Sea für 6,45€ (Kann ebenfalls kostenlos angespielt werden)
Square Enix Publisher Wochenende

*Humble Store:*
Bandai Namco Anime Sale
*
Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle
Virtual Reality III Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Darksider Franchise Pack für 4,99€
Batman Complete Bundle für 9,99€

*Gamesplanet:*
Dragonball Xenoverse (Steamkey) für 8,99€
Dragonball Xenoverse 2 (Steam) für 34,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Renowned Explorers: International Society für 4,99€
*
McGame:*
One Piece Burning Blood für 19,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mother Russia Bleeds für 7,49€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
The Insanity Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Total War Sale
Sega Megadrive & Genesis Classics Bundle


----------



## McDrake (21. Februar 2017)

Für Elite Dangerous gibts gratis "Decals" (Aufkleber).
https://www.frontierstore.net/game-extras/elite-dangerous-game-extras/powerplay-decal-pack.html


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2017)

Ab heute neues HumbleBundle mit Schwerpunkt *Civilization*.

https://www.humblebundle.com/civilization-bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Worms W.M.D für 20,09€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Saints Row Reihe reduziert
Sims 3 für 9,99€


----------



## Batze (22. Februar 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Mir geht's auch weniger um die Probleme, die _ich_ haben könnte als um die finanziellen, die z.B. ein unschuldiges Indie-Studio haben könnte, wenn ihre Keys von Kreditkartenbetrügern verkauft werden. Die bekannte Grey-Market-Problematik eben - selbst wenn auf G2A und Co. viele Keys auch sauber sind - das Geschäftsmodell, das offensichtlich davon profitiert und solche Dinge abzieht, möchte ich einfach nicht unterstützen. Da bin ich auch nicht so knausrig, dass ich unbedingt zwei Euro mehr sparen will als bei einem Shop, der nur von offiziellen Quellen seine Keys bezieht. Deshalb die Frage, wie das bei MMOGA läuft, da ich da einfach nicht im Bilde bin.



Kannst du hier mal lesen woher sie ihre Keys her bekommen. Sie kaufen eben ihre Keys von eingescannten Retail Boxen. Illegal scheint da also gar nichts zu sein.


----------



## McDrake (22. Februar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Kannst du hier mal lesen woher sie ihre Keys her bekommen. Sie kaufen eben ihre Keys von eingescannten Retail Boxen. Illegal scheint da also gar nichts zu sein.



Um wie viel günstiger war denn zB Diablo3 zum Release, als im Retail?
So viel günstiger sind die Einkaufspreise im Grosshandel ja eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## McDrake (22. Februar 2017)

Ach ja:
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/pledge/Combos/The-Completionist-Digital

Ok, sorry


----------



## Taiwez (22. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ab heute neues HumbleBundle mit Schwerpunkt *Civilization*.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/civilization-bundle



Lohnt Beyond Earth? Wäre das einzige Civ, was mir von den Teilen noch fehlt...

Danke schon einmal vorab!


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2017)

Blitzkrieg 3 (Early Access bzw. Preorder+Beta) gibt es nur dieses Wochenende für 35% weniger (sprich 20 statt 30€ für die Standardedition und 33 statt 50€ für die Deluxe Edition). Angeblich ist das Spiel zu 90% fertig inzwischen. 

https://account.blitzkrieg.com/en/preorder


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Lohnt Beyond Earth? Wäre das einzige Civ, was mir von den Teilen noch fehlt...
> 
> Danke schon einmal vorab!


Da fragst du den Falschen. Civilization und Co. waren noch nie mein Ding. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taiwez (22. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da fragst du den Falschen. Civilization und Co. waren noch nie mein Ding.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



.
Die Frage war auch an alle gerichtet.  Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Zybba (26. Februar 2017)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Lohnt Beyond Earth? Wäre das einzige Civ, was mir von den Teilen noch fehlt...


Soweit ich weiß gilt es als recht schwach in der Reihe. Quasi eher eine grafische Mod für Teil 5. Außerdem würde ich persönlich nicht von dem Bezirkssystem aus 6 zurückgehen wollen.
Nicht, dass ich selbst Civ spielen würde...
Alles nur aufgeschnappt. ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2017)

Hidden & Dangerous und Hidden & Dangerous 2 gibt es jetzt auf gog.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Februar 2017)

Independent Games Festival-Angebote im HumbleBundle-Store:

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...2017_02_27_IGF_Space_Store&utm_content=Banner

Zu jedem Kauf gibt es "Un pas fragile" dazu... Was auch immer das genau heissen soll.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zu jedem Kauf gibt es "Un pas fragile" dazu... Was auch immer das genau heissen soll.



Ein Frosch möchte Ballett lernen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (27. Februar 2017)

Ein Monat PS+ für 0,99 Euro. Voraussetzung: Kein aktives Abo

https://store.playstation.com/#!/de...onat/cid=IP9102-NPIA90006_01-PSPLUSSUBS1MX99C


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2017)

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst* für 14,99€.

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mirror-s-edge-catalyst-origin-key--3032-1/buy

Kaufen!! Kann's nur empfehlen. [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Spec Ops: The Line für 3,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche: Disney

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Mirror's Edge Catalyst* für 14,99€.
> 
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mirror-s-edge-catalyst-origin-key--3032-1/buy
> 
> ...


Kleine Info am Rande. ME Catalyst ist mittlerweile auch Teil von Origin Access, das es jetzt schon für 25€ im Jahr gibt (also für schlappe ~2€ im Monat). Und aktuell kann man Origin Access sogar sieben Tage lang kostenlos testen.  

https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/origin-access

Weitere Boni:
- fast alle Spiele in Deluxe oder Premium Editionen spielbar
- 10% auf alle Origin-Käufe
- Demos zu vielen größeren Spielen (etwa Battlefield 1)
- Early Trials (etwa für Mass Effect Andromeda)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2017)

Wer Lego mag darf sich freuen, und zwar über ein Triple-Pack, bestehend aus "Lego Star Wars - The Force Awakens", "Lego Jurassic World" und "Lego Marvel's The Avengers". Komplett für nur 10,39€.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/star-deal

Ich wollte eh die SW-Parodie, dann nehme ich auch den Rest. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (28. Februar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Mirror's Edge Catalyst* für 14,99€.
> 
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mirror-s-edge-catalyst-origin-key--3032-1/buy
> 
> ...


Hab ich im Dezember bei Kinguin für 8.99  gekauft Liegt derzeit um die 10 € , daher ist dein Link in meinen Augen kein guter Deal. 
https://www.kinguin.net/de/category/27356/mirror-s-edge-catalyst-origin-cd-key/

Bundlestars ist leider einer der wenigen Shops die keine Paysafecards als Zahlungsmittel haben und auch kein Barzahlen. Die Bundles sehen gut aus aber ich lege mir deshalb kein Paypal etc zu....



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Kleine Info am Rande. ME Catalyst ist mittlerweile auch Teil von Origin Access, das es jetzt schon für 25€ im Jahr gibt (also für schlappe ~2€ im Monat). Und aktuell kann man Origin Access sogar sieben Tage lang kostenlos testen.
> 
> https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/origin-access
> 
> ...


Bin am überlegen wegen der Andromeda Trial, Access abzuschließen die 7 gratis Tage allerdings wirds bestimmt 16. März nicht mehr gratis geben wenn die Andromeda Trial startet. Wer wettet dagegen ? 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Blitzkrieg 3 (Early Access bzw. Preorder+Beta) gibt es nur dieses Wochenende für 35% weniger (sprich 20 statt 30€ für die Standardedition und 33 statt 50€ für die Deluxe Edition). Angeblich ist das Spiel zu 90% fertig inzwischen.
> 
> https://account.blitzkrieg.com/en/preorder



Lies dir mal die Reviews bei Steam und Co. durch.Nicht mal geschenkt würde ich es im momentanen Zustand empfehlen. Lieber noch warten ob es jemals fertig programmiert wird.....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Hab ich im Dezember bei Kinguin für 8.99  gekauft Liegt derzeit um die 10 € , daher ist dein Link in meinen Augen kein guter Deal.
> https://www.kinguin.net/de/category/27356/mirror-s-edge-catalyst-origin-cd-key/


Für jene die nicht gern bei Kinguin kaufen vielleicht doch. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Februar 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen wegen der Andromeda Trial, Access abzuschließen die 7 gratis Tage allerdings wirds bestimmt 16. März nicht mehr gratis geben wenn die Andromeda Trial startet. Wer wettet dagegen ? .


Wieso nur wegen der Andromeda Trial? Ganz ehrlich, Origin Access ist zu dem Preis eigentlich zu schön, um wahr zu sein. Wie gesagt, das sind ganze 2€ (und ein paar Zerquetschte) im Monat. Imo kann man da eigentlich nichts falsch machen, solange einen auch nur zwei oder drei Titel auf der Liste interessieren. 



> Lies dir mal die Reviews bei Steam und Co. durch.Nicht mal geschenkt würde ich es im momentanen Zustand empfehlen. Lieber noch warten ob es jemals fertig programmiert wird....


Hier werden nur Links zu Angeboten gepostet. Das heißt nicht, dass ich persönlich Blitzkrieg 3 empfehlen würde. Ich habe das Spiel überhaupt noch nicht gezockt, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (28. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wieso nur wegen der Andromeda Trial? Ganz ehrlich, Origin Access ist zu dem Preis eigentlich zu schön, um wahr zu sein. Wie gesagt, das sind ganze 2€ (und ein paar Zerquetschte) im Monat. Imo kann man da eigentlich nichts falsch machen, solange einen auch nur zwei oder drei Titel auf der Liste interessieren.
> 
> Hier werden nur Links zu Angeboten gepostet. Das heißt nicht, dass ich persönlich Blitzkrieg 3 empfehlen würde. Ich habe das Spiel überhaupt noch nicht gezockt, um ehrlich zu sein.


Weil ich bis auf Fifa welches mich nicht interessiert.Und Sims was mich ebenfalls nicht interessiert den restlichen Katalog von EA in Origin in meiner Bibliothek habe.Also die Vault Spiele in Access die mich interessieren besitze ich bereits dort.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (28. Februar 2017)

https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/deals/publishersale
EA Origin Publisher Sale gestartet:
Titanfall 2 für 23.99 €
Battlefield 1 für 29.99€(standard), 39,99 € (Deluxe),77,98 € (Ultimate)
Unravel für 4.99 €
Star Wars Battlefront für 9.99€ (Standard) ,13,33 € (Deluxe), 19,99 € (Ultimate)
FIFA 17 19,99 €(Standard)
Need for Speed (2016) ab 15,99€ (Standard),19,99 € (Deluxe)
Mirrors Edge Catalyst für 9,99€
Battlefield Hardline ab 4,99 € (Standard)

Lohnt sich Star Wars Battlefront für kurzweiligen schnellen Spaß für zwischendurch ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Februar 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/deals/publishersale
> EA Origin Publisher Sale gestartet:
> Titanfall 2 für 23.99 €
> Battlefield 1 für 29.99€(standard), 39,99 € (Deluxe),77,98 € (Ultimate)
> ...


Oha. Da kann mein Link-Angebot zu MEC natürlich nicht mithalten. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Aragami für 11,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Battlefleet Gothic: Armada für 19,99€
Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number für 3,74€
*
gog.com:*
Special Promo: RPGs

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Arma Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Dollar Ultra Bundle


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (1. März 2017)

Momentan Horizon Zero Dawn bei Rakuten für 41,99 Euro bestellbar (Paydirekt Aktion) oder Mass Effekt Andromeda PS4 37,99 Euro.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Wargame Spiele reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
Lifeless Planet für 4,29€
Publisher 505 Games Sale
Abzu für 8,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Alien Isolation für 7,39€ und die Alien Isolation Collection für 8,27€
Dishonored 2 für 28,19€

*Gamesplanet:*
Tales of Zestiria für 11,99€
Tales of Symphonia für 4,99€
Mafia 2 Digital Deluxe Edition für 6,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2017)

Auf gog.com gibt es dann noch Eschalon: Book 1 im Moment gratis.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2017)

*Steam*
Tagesangebot:
SportsBar VR für 13,99€

Wochenendangebote:
7 Days to Die (Early Access) für 9,20€
Far Cry Spiele reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: The Bard's Tale für 2,57€
*
Humble Store:*
Kalypso Wochenende


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (5. März 2017)

Passt vielleicht nicht unbedingt hier rein, aber vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere "Grisush Thriftweed auf der karibischen Insel Miele Island" etc. noch nicht:
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/zusammenstellung-von-gratis-fanadventures-971877


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Poly Bridge für 7,19€

Außerdem gibt es wie immer neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Dort hat die Frühlingsaktion begonnen

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: The Bureau: Xcom Declassified für 2,57€
Außerdem: Tactical Warfare Aktion (Homefront the Revolution z.B. für 9,79€

*Indie Gala:*
The Rockin' Anime 2 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Sheltered für 4,41€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Homefront: The Revolution für 9,99€
Crusader Kings 2 für 9,99€

*Origin:*
EA Publisher Sale: Zum Beispiel Fifa 17 für 19,99€ oder Battlefield 1 für 29,99€ & Titanfall 2 für 23,99€ oder beide in einem Bundle für 49,99€. Dazu sind noch weitere EA Spiele reduziert
*
Indie Gala:*
Demon's Dash Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Deathtrap für 4,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2017)

In Origin gibt es im Moment Syberia 2 gratis!


----------



## Scholdarr (8. März 2017)

*Uplay

*Tom Clancy's Classic Sale

Außerdem wird *Steep* am  Wochenende  kostenlos spielbar sein. Gleichzeitig wird es einen  50% Rabatt auf das Spiel geben. Mehr Infos dazu hier:  Play Steep For Free This Weekend - News - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Dead Space für 2,49€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot:
Vanguard Princess für 1,29€

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Jumbo Bundle 8

*Indie Gala:*
Mystic Xscape Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
FTL: Faster Than Light für 2,49€

Wochenendangebote:
Slime Rancher (Early Access) für 13,39€
Slitherine Weekend Deal
No Man's Sky für 35,99€
Dead by Daylight für 11,99€
The New THQ Classics
Left 4 Dead 1 & 2 für je 4,99€ oder im Bundle für 7,48€

*Humble Store:*
Dawn of War Wochenendaktion
Paradox Interactive Wochenendaktion
*
Bundle Stars:*
Lightspeed Bundle


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (10. März 2017)

Für Xbox Beitzer gibt es ein paar echte Schnäppchen: https://www.mydealz.de/deals/micros...tycoon-sunset-overdrive-uvm-ab-799-eur-973824


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Invisible, Inc. für 5,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Virtual Reality IV Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Star-Deal: Goat Simulator Complete Pack


----------



## Denis10 (11. März 2017)

Shadow Tactics für für 26,89 € bei Mc Game:  https://www.mcgame.com/de/daedalic-...code-2591721?gclid=CIL1xIL3ztICFTAz0wodjJoFfQ


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. März 2017)

March-Madness-Woche mit diversen Angeboten bei Wingamestore.com.

http://www.wingamestore.com

U.a. "Mafia 3" für 17,99€.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Mad Max für 6,79€

Außerdem neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Another World: 20th Anniversary für 1,39€
Square Enix Titel: Z.B. Rise of the Tomb Raider für 16,99€, Just Cause 3 für 10,79€, Deus Ex Mankind Divided für 12,79€
*
Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation
*
Bundle Stars:*
Spring Sale


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (14. März 2017)

No Man Sky versadnkostenfrei für 9,99: https://www.comtech.de/comtech-gaming/spiele/ps4-spiele/no-man-s-sky-ps4-spiel


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mount & Blade Warband für 6,79€ und die Mount & Blade Full Collection für 13,59€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Space Hulk: Deathwing für 26,79€
Van Helsing Franchise
*
McGame:*
Resident Evil 7 (Steam Code) für 32,89€

*Indie Gala:*
Just 1337 Complete Bundle


----------



## Bonkic (15. März 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> No Man Sky versadnkostenfrei für 9,99: https://www.comtech.de/comtech-gaming/spiele/ps4-spiele/no-man-s-sky-ps4-spiel



war leider direkt ausverkauft.
da hätte ich glatt zugeschlagen.
aber im psn kostets momentan ja auch nur 15,99. mal sehen...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. März 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> war leider direkt ausverkauft.
> da hätte ich glatt zugeschlagen.
> aber im psn kostets momentan ja auch nur 15,99. mal sehen...



Waren 200 Stück, ging irgendwann aber echt schnell zu Ende.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Minecraft Story Mode - A Telltale Games Series für 9,19€
*
Humble Store:*
Telltale Games Week

*Indie Gala:*
The Indie Tangle Bundle


----------



## Scholdarr (17. März 2017)

Ist zwar kein Spiele-Deal, aber vielleicht für den ein oder anderen hier dennoch interessant, gerade für die Witcher Fans unter uns: dtv bringt alle Sapkowskis Hexer-Romane in zwei digitalen Sammelbänden neu raus. 

Der erste Band (enthält die Kurzgeschichtensammlungen "Das Schwert der Vorsehung" und " Der letzte Wunsch" und den Roman "Zeit des Sturms") lässt sich derzeit *KOSTENLOS *vorbestellen bei Amazon für den Kindle (Wert in gedruckter Form addiert sich zu 38,50€). Das Erscheinungsdatum ist der 05.05 2017. Wer  die Romane noch nicht gelesen hat und einen Kindle besitzt, sollte hier unbedingt zuschlagen.

Bereits am 07.04.2017 erscheint dazu der zweite Band (enthält alle fünf Romane um Ciri), den man bei Amazon für sehr günstige 24,99€ für den Kindle vorbestellen kann (Einzelpreise in gedruckter Form addieren sich zu 77,50€). 

Warum der (chronologisch) zweite vor dem ersten Band erscheint, kann ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Sherlock Holmes: The Devil's Daughter für 20,24€

Wochenendangebote:
2k Publisher Wochenende
Doom für 29,99€
Grim Dawn für 12,49€

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle


----------



## Briareos (20. März 2017)

*Humble Bundle*
Humble Mobile Bundle - Best of Strategy


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (20. März 2017)

Nier Automata PS4 39,99:
PS4 - NieR: Automata - (NEU) | eBay


----------



## Scholdarr (20. März 2017)

*Motorsport Manager* kann man noch bis zum 27.03. *kostenlos *auf Steam zocken. Gleichzeitig ist das Spiel um 50% reduziert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
One Shot für 6,69€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche mit u.a. Titan Quest, Darksiders, The Book of Unwritten Tales
*
Humble Store:*
THQ Nordic Woche
*
Indie Gala:*
The Indiespensable Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Baldur's Gate: The Complete Saga für 16,19€
Mortal Kombat XL für 8,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Death Road to Canada für 10,04€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Spore für 3,74€
RPG Maker
*
McGame:*
Call of Duty Infinite Warfare für 19,99€

*Humble Store:*
Axiom Verge für 8,99€

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (23. März 2017)

Mal was ganz anderes: ASUS Radeon RX 480 ROG Strix OC 8GB (90YV09K0-M0NA00) (AMD, Grafikkarte) | eBay

ASUS Radeon RX 480 ROG Strix OC 8GB + Doom für 199 Euro


----------



## Tuetenclown (23. März 2017)

10 Minuten zu spät für den Kauf entschieden, alle weg.


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. März 2017)

Mach dir nichts draus. Ich habe gegen 9:30 Uhr reingeschaut. Da war das Angebot zwar noch aktiv, aber (so weit ich das sehen konnte) auch schon keine Artikel mehr verfügbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2017)

Square Enix-Wochenende bei Humblebundle:

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...Enix_2KBYOB_Store_20170323&utm_content=Banner


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Punch Club für 2,49€

Wochenendaktionen:
Resident Evil Reihe reduziert
Metro Spiele reduziert
Killing Floor 2 für 13,49€ (Kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Ubisoft Publisher Wochenende
*
gog.com:*
Delta Force Reihe neu dort erschienen und die Spiele auch gleich stark reduziert
*
Bundle Stars *
Insurgency für 1 € (noch 13 Stunden)


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Call to Arms für 14,99€
*
McGame:*
Annas Quest für 6,79€

*Indie Gala:*
The Dark Triumph Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Space Engineers für 6,79 (noch 10 Stunden)

*Gamesplanet:*
Assassin's Creed Syndikate für 17,99€
Assassin's Creed Rogue für 8,99€
Company of Heroes 2: Master Collection für 11,99€
Dishonored 2 für 25,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mirror's Edge für 2,49€
*
Indie Gala:*
Gemseeker Weekend


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Men of War: Assault Squad 2 für 4,99€


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (27. März 2017)

Scheinbar heute CHivalry gratis: Chivalry: Medieval Warfare on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Super Meat Boy für 1,39€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche
First Person Adventure Games

*Humble Store:*
Tabletop Week

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation

*Bundle Stars:*
Dollar Uber Bundle
*
Gamesplanet:*
Spring Sale


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Jotun: Valhalla Edition für 4,94€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Hyper Light Drifter für 9,99€
The Walking Dead Franchise
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Loot Boxes
*
Humble Bundle:*
The Humble Hooked on Multiplayer Bundle
*
Indie Gala:*
Artifex Mundi Bundle 5


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. März 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Knights of Pen and Paper 2 für 3,19€

Wochenendaktion:
Osiris: New Dawn (Early Access) für 18,39€
Anime Wochenendaktion
Außerdem ist Dying Light reduziert, ist aber mit deutscher IP nicht zu sehen.

*Green Man Gaming:*
Hot Deals

*Humble Store:*
Ubisoft Wochenende

*Bundlestars:*
Gas Guzzlers Extreme Gold Pack für 4,59€ (noch etwas mehr als 10 Stunden)

*Gamesplanet:*
Mafia 3 für 13,99€
Dishonored 2 für 23,99€
Project Cars für 8,99€ (Goty für 14,99€)
God Eater 2 für 17,99€
Die Zwerge für 19,99€
...und noch weitere Angebote im Spring Sale


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (1. April 2017)

Eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsspiele gibt es momentan gratis bei Steam:
Mobrule Classic on Steam

Es handelt sich um Mob Rule aka Street Wars: Constructor Underworld


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Golf with your friends (Early Access) für 3,89€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion für 10€
Dishonored 2 für 29,99€
Dark Souls 3 für 29,99€

*gog.com:*
Wochenaktion PC Gamer Picks

*Indie Gala:*
Black Shell Media Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. April 2017)

Star Deal bei BundleStars:

Ryse Son of Rome für 3€


----------



## Zybba (5. April 2017)

Krasser Preis!
Reizt mich leider immer noch nicht. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2017)

Save 99% on "Bundle of Bundles" Bundle on Steam

15 cent. mir wurden - warum auch immer - sogar nur 8 angezeigt.


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2017)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Star Deal bei BundleStars:
> 
> Ryse Son of Rome für 3€


Da schreib' ich doch glatt ein persönliches "Dankeschön" da mich der Titel schon lange interniert hatte für die Liste "kurzweilige, gut gemachte Action, für welche ich ein explizites Geldlimit habe"
Das wurde jetzt unterboten und bringt mich sicherlich ein paar Stunden fun.


----------



## PcJuenger (5. April 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da schreib' ich doch glatt ein persönliches "Dankeschön" da mich der Titel schon lange interniert hatte für die Liste "kurzweilige, gut gemachte Action, für welche ich ein explizites Geldlimit habe"
> Das wurde jetzt unterboten und bringt mich sicherlich ein paar Stunden fun.



Oh mein Gott, wie lang hat es dich gefangen gehalten?


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
This is the Police für 7,49€

Wochenendaktion:
VR-Jubiläumsaktion
*
McGame:*
Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare für 15,99€

Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ein Call of Duty Spiel schon einmal so schnell so billig wurde.

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot:
Fallen für 1,79€

*Humble Bundle:*
Für Konsolenfritzen^^  : THQ Nordic Playstation Bundle
*
Indie Gala:*
The Indie Rocket Bundle

Wichtig: Das Konsolenbundle lässt sich nicht mit dt. /europäischen Konto aktivieren. Danke an Bonkic für den Hinweis.


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Humble Bundle:*
> Für Konsolenfritzen^^  : THQ Nordic Playstation Bundle



vorsicht: das bundle lässt sich mit dt. / europ. konto nicht aktivieren!


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. April 2017)

Oh, das hab ich nicht gesehen. Sorry Leute^^


----------



## Spiritogre (6. April 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Oh, das hab ich nicht gesehen. Sorry Leute^^


Die meisten Leute, nehme ich mal an, werden wohl auch einen US Account haben, machte bei Sony einfach schon immer Sinn zwei oder drei Accounts zu nutzen für die regional unterschiedlich angebotenen Spiele, eine Ländersperre haben die Konsolen ja nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2017)

die "meisten" haben mit sicherheit keinen us- (etc.) account.
eher eine winzige minderheit.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. April 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die "meisten" haben mit sicherheit keinen us- (etc.) account.
> eher eine winzige minderheit.


Hmm, vielleicht neuere Spieler weniger, die mit der PS4 angefangen haben? Damals auf der PS3 hatten schon wegen vieler hier nicht veröffentlichter Spiele zumindest was ich so in Foren gesehen habe alle noch einen US / UK oder ggf. österreichischen Account, viele hatten sogar noch einen japanischen. Das startete so richtig durch, als Wolverine hier nicht rauskam. Wird natürlich angehen, dass in den angesprochenen meist kleineren, oftmals quasi reinen Konsolenforen insbesondere Enthusiasten unterwegs sind und nicht die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Among the sleep für 3,74€

Wochenendaktionen:
Squad (Early Access) für 18,49€ (Kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
Paradox Publisher Wochenende
*
Humble Store:*
Tagesangebot: Transformers: Devastation für 9,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2017)

"Mirror's Edge Catalyst" für nur 9,99€ bei Gamesplanet.

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mirror-s-edge-catalyst-origin-key--3032-1

Ohne es noch weiter betonen zu müssen:
KAUFEN!!!  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (7. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Mirror's Edge Catalyst" für nur 9,99€ bei Gamesplanet.
> 
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mirror-s-edge-catalyst-origin-key--3032-1
> 
> ...



gibts im psn aktuell übrigens für denselben betrag.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (7. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Mirror's Edge Catalyst" für nur 9,99€ bei Gamesplanet.
> 
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/mirror-s-edge-catalyst-origin-key--3032-1
> 
> ...



Ich betone es auch nochmal.Kauft euch das Game wenn ihr Teil 1 mochtet.Einfach nur geil. Daumen hoch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Outlast für 3,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. April 2017)

High Noon auf Steam!

Die Wochenangebote sind mal wieder los, das schießt doch glatt ein Spiel scharf aus der Masse hervor.
Hard West für 5,99€, grundsolide Rundentaktik im unverbrauchten Westernszenario.

Also zieht eure Schießeisen und zielt auf den Kaufenbutton.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
How to Survive 2 für 4,49€

Und neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Wochenaktion: mit u.a. Tropico, Dungeons, King's Bounty, Men of War usw.

*Green Man Gaming:*
Oster Sale

*Humble Store:*
1c Publisher Sale

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Stronghold Crusader HD für 0,79€ (noch knapp 10 Stunden)


----------



## Sanador (11. April 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Green Man Gaming:*
> Oster Sale



Darunter *Mad Max* für 4.29 Euro!


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2017)

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited

7 Tage Elder Scrolls Testen auf PC, PS4, Xbox - Xbox braucht ein Gold Abo für.


----------



## McDrake (11. April 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Darunter *Mad Max* für 4.29 Euro!


Ein wirklich tolles Game.


----------



## Sanador (11. April 2017)

Bayonetta on Steam
Bis zum 25.04. bekommt man die Deluxe-Inhalte gratis dazu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Torchlight 2 für 4,74€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Conan Exiles (Early Access) für 23,99€
Mittelerde Aktion
The Talos Principle für 9,99€

*gog.com:*
Aktion: Dungeons & Dragons
*
Humble Bundle:*
Humble Intergalactic Bundle

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle #37

*Bundle Stars:*
Easter Sale


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Endless Space Collection für einen Euro.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2017)

*Lego-Games* zur Auswahl. 3 Spiele für 10,99€.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/promotions/lego-pick-mix

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2017)

*Vollgas* alias *Full Throttle Remastered *ist nun auch bei Steam (und zum gleichen Preis wie bei GoG) vorbestellbar.

Save 20% on Full Throttle Remastered on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
I am Setsuna für 23,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Lego Spiele reduziert
Frontier Titel
The Elder Scrolls: Tamriel Unlimited für 9,99€, Gold Edition für 24,99€ (Kann im Moment gratis gespielt werden)

*Humble Store:*
Focus Home Interactive Wochenende
Dishonored Wochenende

*Indie Gala:*
Indie Contingency Bundle


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. April 2017)

Dragon Quest Builders - Day One Edition PlayStation 4 kaufen | SATURN
15 Euro statt 35


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2017)

Osterüberraschung bei *Square Enix*.
3 unterschiedlich große Spiele-Pakete nach Preisklasse:

Das *Gold-Pack* für 17,99€

Inhalt:
LEGACY OF KAIN: DEFIANCE * *
TOMB RAIDER: LEGEND * *
LEGACY OF KAIN: SOUL REAVER 2 * *
CONFLICT: DENIED OPS * *
BLOOD OMEN2: LEGACY OF KAIN **
DEUS EX: INVISIBLE WAR * *
GYROMANCER * *
QUANTUM CONUNDRUM *

Das *Silver-Pack* für 9,99€

Inhalt:
BATTLESTATIONS: MIDWAY * **
HITMAN: CONTRACTS * *
HITMAN: CODENAME 47 * **
THIEF: THE DARK PROJECT - GOLD * **
DAIKATANA * **
DEATHTRAP DUNGEON * * *
THIEF III: DEADLY SHADOWS * **
STARTOPIA

Das *Bronze-Pack*für 4,99€

Inhalt:
KANE & LYNCH 2: DOG DAYS * **
PROJECT: SNOWBLIND * **
SCARYGIRL * **
THIEF II: THE METAL AGE * **
URBAN CHAOS * **
ORDER OF WAR * **
KANE & LYNCH: DEAD MEN * **
PANDEMONIUM! 

https://store.eu.square-enix.com/de/discovery-sale


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. April 2017)

Xbox One S mit Fifa 17 oder Forza Horizon 3 bei Saturn und Amazon für 199 Euro.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Starpoint Gemini 2 für 4,79€ und die Gold Edition für 5,84€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Subnautica (Early access) für 9,99€
Scrap Mechanic (Early Access) für 13,39€

Außerdem sind noch andere Spiele reduziert, wie z.B.:
Layers of Fear: Masterpiece Edition für 8,59€
SOMA für 9,51€
Insurgency für 4,99€
Stalker Call of Pripyat für 5,99€ und das komplette Stalker Bundle für 8,49€

*gog.com:*
Wochenangebote, u.a. mit Deus Ex, Hitman, Legacy of Kain, Deathtrap Dungeon, Daikatana
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Hot Deals
*
Humble Bundle:*
Wild Frontier Bundle
Außerdem: Simulation Week
*
Indie Gala:*
The Heads Up Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Panzer Corps Bundle
*
Gamesplanet:*
Doom für 14,99€


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. April 2017)

StarCraft und StarCraft Blood War umsonst.


----------



## BuzzKillington (19. April 2017)

Bei Ubisoft gibt es heute Watch Dogs 2 50% reduziert. Definiv besser als der Oster-Deal


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Final Station für 4,94€
*
Indie Gala:*
Anime Backstage Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Total War: Shogun 2 Collection für 9,49€
Sega Megadrive and Genesis Classics Bundle


----------



## Briareos (20. April 2017)

*Gog.com* verschenkt für die nächsten 48 Stunden Saints Row 2.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Saints Row Spiele

Wochenendaktionen:
Assetto Corsa für 14,99€
Arma Franchise
*
gog.com:*
Deep Silver Aktion
*
McGame:*
Syberia 3 (Steam-Code) für 27,99€

*Bundle Stars:*
Killing Floor für 0,89€


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
N++ für 7,49€

*Indie Gala:*
Virtual Reality VI Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Medieval Engineers & Space Engineers zusammen für 14,80€ (können auch einzeln gekauft werden)

Außerdem gibt es wie immer neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Wochenaktion
Horror Spiele reduziert
*
Green Man Gaming:*
THQ Nordic Angebote
*
Humble Store:*
Fantasy Week
*
Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation
Deep Silver Spiele reduziert


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Silence für 14,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Batman Franchise
The Long Dark (Early Access) für 9,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
TerraTech (Early Access) für 13,39€

*Indie Gala:*
The Indie Innovation Bundle


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (27. April 2017)

Bei Amazon gibt es gerade das neue Zelda für die Switch als DLC für 19,99 Euro.


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt es gerade das neue Zelda für die Switch als DLC für 19,99 Euro.



äh was? mit sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Wynn (27. April 2017)

https://www.amazon.de/Zelda-Breath-Expansion-Switch-Download/dp/B06XDDHYPJ/

 Zelda: Breath of the Wild *Expansion Pass* DLC [Switch Download Code] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (27. April 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> äh was? mit sicherheit nicht.



Doch, aber ist schon vorbei: https://www.mydealz.de/deals/preisf...reath-of-the-wild-switch-download-code-992772


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Grid Franchise

Wochenendaktionen:
Sniper Elite Franchise
Ghost Recon Wildlands für 47,99€
The Culling (Early Access) für 15,40€ (Kann aktuell auch kostenlos angetestet werden)
Duck Game für 6,99€ (Kann ebenfalls kostenlos gespielt werden)

*Humble Store:*
Elder Scrolls Online Wochenende

*Gamesplanet:*
Total War Wochenende: Total War Warhammer z.B. für 24,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. April 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
LISA für 4,99€
*
Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Jalopy (Early Access) für 6,49€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
The Retro Gems Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2017)

Die Heftvollversionen der Spielemagazine im Mai:

*PC Games 05/2017:*
Crookz: Der große Coup (Steam)
Bridge Constructor Mittelalter (DRM-frei)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dabei:


Spoiler



Assassin's Creed Revelations



*Gamestar 05/2017:*
Valhalla Hills (Ob man es aktivieren muss, ist mir leider nicht bekannt)

*Computer Bild Spiele 06/2017 (mit 2 DVDs):*
Lost Horizon 2 (Keine Aktivierung)
Gone Home 
Psycho Train (Wimmelbildspiel - Freischaltung per E-Mail)
Moorhuhn Piraten

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Lara Croft und der Tempel des Osiris


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
911 Operator für 9,74€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Age of Wonders Reihe
Battlefleet Gothic Armada für 15,99€

Außerdem: Darksiders Franchise Pack (noch 13 Stunden)

*gog.com:*
Star Wars Titel reduziert
*
Humble Bundle:*
Humble Very positive Bundle
*
Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Styx: Shards of Darkness für 26,79€

Wochenendaktionen:
Star Wars Spiele reduziert
The Division für 24,99€ (Kann kostenlos am Wochenende gespielt werden)
Rocket League für 13,99€ (Kann ebenfalls bis Sonntag gratis gespielt werden

*Humble Store:*
Torchlight 2 für 4,74€

*Bundle Stars:*
Killer Bundle 9


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Limbo für 2,49€
*
Indie Gala:*
The Indie Gravity Bundle

*Gamesplanet:*
Motorsport Manager für 14,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Shadowrun Hong Kong - Extended Edition für 4,99€


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (8. Mai 2017)

Mal was anderes: NINTENDO New Nintendo 3DS schwarz inkl. Dragon Ball Z: Extreme Butoden Tragbare Konsole kaufen | SATURN


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Human Fall Flat für 7,49€

Neue Angebote der Woche
*
gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche: Katalog von EA mit Dragon Age, Mirror's Edge, Dungeon Keeper, Crysis, Ultima und mehr
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Im Vip Bereich gibts da die Rising Storm 2 Vietnam Digital Deluxe Edition für 17,99€
*
Humble Store:*
Gambitious Digital Week mit u.a. Hard Reset Redux, Hard West

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation
*
Bundle Stars:*
Batman Arkham Knight für 4,99€ (noch ca. 11 Stunden)
*
Gamesplanet:*
Mass Effect Trilogy (Origin Key) für 9,99€


----------



## Exar-K (9. Mai 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Neue Angebote der Woche


Besonders zu erwähnen ist diese Woche die Extended Edition von Hard Reset.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/98400/Hard_Reset_Extended_Edition/
Ist um 90% auf schmale 1,34€ reduziert.

Durchaus empfehlenswert der Shooter.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mordheim: City of the Damned für 9,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Offworld Trading Compandy für 10€
Worms W.M.D für 14,99€

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble TinyBuild Bundle
*
Bundle Stars:*
Ryse: Son of Rome für 2,99€ (noch ca. 11 Stunden)


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (10. Mai 2017)

Hier ein paar Playstation Schnapper: CA/US PSN Santa Monica & Ubisoft Sale, z.B. The Order 1886 (PS4) für 2,66 EUR uvm.

Z.B.  The Order 2,66 Euro oder GOW 3 Remastered für 3,99 Euro.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Axiom Verge für 8,99€, mit Soundtrack für 11,99€

*Humble Store:*
Postal 2 für 0,94€

*Indie Gala:*
Spaced Out Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Spintires für 3,32€ (noch 9 Stunden)
*
Gamesplanet:*
Bioshock Triple Pack für 9,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2017)

Im HumbleStore gibt es für kurze Zeit Steam-Keys zu* Dungeons 2* geschenkt.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...1_springsale_freegame_2017&utm_content=Banner


----------



## svd (11. Mai 2017)

Sowohl bei GOG, mit dem Indie-Strategiespiel "Eador: Genesis", als auch bei Greenmangaming, dort ist es ein Geburtstagsspiel (Random? Bei mir war's "Reverse Crawl"), wird, für kurze Zeit, ebenfalls was verschenkt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2017)

svd schrieb:


> ...als auch bei Greenmangaming, dort ist es ein Geburtstagsspiel (Random? Bei mir war's "Reverse Crawl"), wird, für kurze Zeit, ebenfalls was verschenkt.


Out of Stock!


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Mai 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Sowohl bei GOG, mit dem Indie-Strategiespiel "Eador: Genesis", als auch bei Greenmangaming, dort ist es ein Geburtstagsspiel (Random? Bei mir war's "Reverse Crawl"), wird, für kurze Zeit, ebenfalls was verschenkt.



Oha...Bei Green Man Gaming steht da bei mir jetzt schon "ausverkauft".


----------



## svd (11. Mai 2017)

Ach, fies. Hätte ich wohl früher schreiben sollen. Aber vlt. treiben sie ja noch einen Schwung Produktschlüssel auf.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Valhalla Hills für 7,49€

Wochenendaktionen:
SCS Software Publisher Weekend (Euro Truck Simulator usw.)
Steam Hardware
Dirty Rally für 15 € (Kann bis Sonntag auch kostenlos gespielt werden)

*gog.com:*
Sonderangebote: Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky Reihe

*Humble Store:*
Dort gibt es *Dungeons 2 im Moment kostenlos (Steamkey)*

Außerdem läuft der Spring Sale

*Bundle Stars:*
Lego Blockbuster Pack für 9,59€


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Mai 2017)

*Alan Wake *wird in knapp zwei Tagen für immer aus dem Steam Store verschwinden, weil Lizenzvereinbarungen für Musik im Spiel dann auslaufen. Wer das Spiel noch haben möchte, kann es bis dahin für *2,79€* kaufen (und selbstverständlich auch nach dem Verschwinden aus dem Store behalten): Save 90% on Alan Wake on Steam



Spoiler



https://steamcommunity.com/games/alanwake/announcements/detail/2362546845450971279


> If you have not yet played Time Magazine’s 2010 Game of the Year, now is your final chance. Remedy’s Alan Wake is going offline from stores. This is due to the expiration of music license agreements for the game. Alan Wake’s American Nightmare is not affected.
> 
> For 48 hours, you can buy Alan Wake including DLCs and Alan Wake’s American Nightmare at a 90% discount on Steam.
> 
> If you already own Alan Wake – like the majority of the gaming population out there – you have nothing to worry about. The game will stay in your library and continue to work for you.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Mai 2017)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> *Alan Wake *wird in knapp zwei Tagen für immer aus dem Steam Store verschwinden, weil Lizenzvereinbarungen für Musik im Spiel dann auslaufen. Wer das Spiel noch haben möchte, kann es bis dahin für *2,79€* kaufen (und selbstverständlich auch nach dem Verschwinden aus dem Store behalten): Save 90% on Alan Wake on Steam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder bei gog.com: https://www.gog.com/game/alan_wake


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Mai 2017)

*Bundle Stars:*
The Flame in the Flood für 5,99€ (noch knapp 10 Stunden)


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Crusader Kings 2 für 9,99€

*McGame:*
Deponia - The Complete Journey (Steam Code) für 5,99€


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. Mai 2017)

Microsoft haut Morgen für Xbox One und Windows 10 Phantom Dust HD kostenlos raus:
https://www.thecrazyhunters.com/phantom-dust-remaster-gratis-download-pc-xbox-one


----------



## Worrel (16. Mai 2017)

*Shadow Warrior Classic Complete 4 free (GOG)*

Zur Zeit gibt's _Shadow Warrior Classic Complete_ bei GoG für lau:
https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_warrior_complete


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis Worrel, war ein schönes Spiel damals!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2017)

Origin gibt wieder etwas "Auf's Haus":
*
Dead in Bermuda*

https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/free-games/on-the-house

Sagt mir irgendwie gar nichts. Taugt das was?


----------



## Briareos (17. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sagt mir irgendwie gar nichts. Taugt das was?


Soweit ich weiß ist es die Portierung eines IOS/Android Spiels und zumindest die App-Version ist durchweg positiv bewertet wurden.

Was die PC-Version taugt weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, aber man kann es ja jetzt für Umme ausprobieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2017)

*]Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Plague Inc. Evolved für 7,49€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Torment: Tides of Numenera für 33,74€
Cossacks 3 für 11,99€

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Just Cause Spiele reduziert
*
Indie Gala:*
The Indiestructible Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
May Madness

*Gamesplanet:*
Act of Aggression Reboot Edition (Steam Key) für 11,99€
Blood Bowl 2 (Steamkey) für 12,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
The Wolf Among Us für 5,74€

Wochenendaktionen:
Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2 für 24,99€
Call of Duty Reihe reduziert
Devolver Digital Publisher Wochenende
Wolfenstein The New Order und Old Blood für je 5,99€
Guild of Dungeoneering für 5,99€ (kann am Wochenende kostenlos gespielt werden)
*
gog.com:*
Sonderangebote: 3 Civ-Spiele
*
Green Man Gaming:*
Cities Skyline Angebote

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Indie Bundle 18


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Mai 2017)

Dickes Adventure-Bundles bei Bundlestars. Für 4,39€ gibt es:

- die ersten drei Teile von "Baphomets Fluch"
- die "Runaway"-Trilogie*
- "Another World - 20th Anniversary Edition"
- "Dr. Who - The Adventure Games"

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/conspiracy-bundle-reloaded

* Die Spiele sind bei Steam komplett englisch, aber mit Sprach-Patches von schote.biz kann man Abhilfe schaffen 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. Mai 2017)

LucasArts Adventure Pack für 1,79€

Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis (Sprache: Englisch)
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (Sprache: Englisch)
LOOM (Sprache: Englisch)
The Dig (Sprache: Deutsch

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/lucasarts-adventure-pack


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Mai 2017)

Noch etwa 20 Stunden lang gibt es *Mount & Blade* GRATIS bei GOG.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Sanctum 2 für 2,99€ und Sanctum 2 Complete Pack für 5,59€
*
Humble Store:*
Square Enix Spring Sale u.a. Deus Ex Mankind Divided für 14,99€, Life ist Strange 4,99€, Rise of the Tomb Raider 20 Year Celebration für 19,99€, Hitman Complete First Season für 24,99€

*Bundle Stars:*
F.E.A.R Bundle für 2,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2017)

Günstige Retails bei Buch.de:

"Deus Ex - Mankind Devided" für 9,99€

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18512494.html

"Doom" für 10,99€

https://www.buch.de/shop/home/sucha...on_100_uncut/EAN5055856403616/ID44401627.html

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (22. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Deus Ex - Mankind Devided" für 9,99€


Du hast den falschen Link reingepackt.
https://www.buch.de/shop/home/suchartikel/deus_ex_mankind_divided/EAN5021290071629/ID46500193.html


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Du hast den falschen Link reingepackt.
> https://www.buch.de/shop/home/suchartikel/deus_ex_mankind_divided/EAN5021290071629/ID46500193.html


Upps. Sorry. Da hat das Paste&Copy nicht gewollt. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Günstige Retails bei Buch.de:
> 
> "Deus Ex - Mankind Devided" für 9,99€
> 
> ...



Mein erster Gedanke: Häh, seit wann gibt es Deus Ex und Doom als Buch? 

Fünf Minuten später: WTF, das gibt's ja tatsächlich!


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Satellite Reign für 4,19€

Außerdem Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Wochenangebote
Special Sale - RPG Week

*Green Man Gaming:*
Deus Ex Spiele im Angebot
Civilization Spiele reduziert
*
Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation
*
Bundle Stars:*
Best of Indie Legends
*
Gamesplanet:*
Paradox Interactive Woche (vom 23.05. - 28.05.)


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Overcooked für 7,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun für 26,79€
Hacknet für 3,39€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Tagesangebot: Beholder für 4,99€

*Humble Bundle:*
The Humble GameOn Bundle
*
Indie Gala:*
CI Games Aktion


----------



## MichaelG (26. Mai 2017)

Für kurze Zeit bei Humble Bundle gratis: Rising Storm Game of the Year Edition Steamkey:

https://www.humblebundle.com/gameon-bundle

Über dem Bundle der Werbebanner. Dauer: Noch etwas mehr als 1 Tag verfügbar.


----------



## Talisman79 (27. Mai 2017)

bei steam gibt es aktuell fallout 4 für um die 19 euro und bei battlenet is overwatch zum absoluten kampfpreis von 19,99(10 euro weniger als die billigste version in jedem keyshop) zu haben.beide sind dieses wochenende auch kostenlos spielbar


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Mai 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
CrossCode (Early Access) für 13,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Obduction für 19,99€
Verdun 6,89€ (Kann noch bis 2.Juni kostenlos gespielt werden)
Die Witcher Spiele reduziert
*
gog.com:*
Wochenaktion
The Walking Dead: A New Frontier für 17,19€

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Adult Swim Games Bundle

*Indiegala:*
Never Alone Arctic Collection für 3,59€


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Quantum Break für 18,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Planet Explorers für 9,99€

Wochenendangebote:
THQ Nordic Games
Company of Heroes Franchise
ABZU für 9,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2017)

*Mad Max* für 3,99€. Für 24 Stunden bei Bundlestars.com.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/mad-max


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Spelunky für 2,24€

*Humble Store:*
Sonic Wochenende

*Gamesplanet:*
Wochenendaktion (Überwiegend Star Wars Spiele)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2017)

*GTAV* (retail) für 19,99€ bei Saturn. USK18-Versand 4,99€, alternativ Selbstabholung ohne Extrakosten.

GTA 5 - Grand Theft Auto V PC kaufen | SATURN


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mark of the Ninja für 2,99€ und die Special Edition für 3,59€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Fallout und Elder Scrolls Spiele reduziert

Außerdem neu auf gog.com: Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen. Kostet dann 29,99€. Im Moment reduziert auf 11,99€

*Humble Store:*
Degica Woche
*
Indiegala:*
Monday Motivation


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
Outland bis 8. Juni kostenlos.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Democracy 3 für 5,74€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
The Evil Within für 9,99€ und das Bundle für 12,49€
NBA 2k17 für 29,99€

*gog.com:*
Sommerangebote 2017

Außerdem gibt es jede Menge neuer Spiele bei gog connect. Also dem System, bei dem ihr gekaufte Spiele von Steam auch in eure gog.com Bibliothek nehmen könnt und eine DRM-freie Version bekommt.
*
Humble Bundle:*
Sekai Project Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Vanguard Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2017)

*Steam*:
Tagesangebot:
Blood Bowl 2 für 11,99€


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (8. Juni 2017)

Payday 2 kostenlos bei Steam: PAYDAY 2 on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Project Cars für 10,19€

Wochenendaktionen:
The Escapists für 3,74€
Inside & Limbo reduziert
*
Green Man Gaming:*
E3 2017 Sale


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juni 2017)

Warner Pick-Mix - 3 Titel aus dem Hause Warner - wieso *Lego Star Wars* (Disney) und *Lego Jurassic World *(Universal) dabei sind weiss der Henker - für 10,99€.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/prom...423528573&mc_cid=a8bfbe26fa&mc_eid=21dae2b829


----------



## Wynn (9. Juni 2017)

Warner Bros ist der Publisher der Lego Videospiele

Sie haben die Lizenz um daraus Spiele zu machen


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Starbound für 9,37€

*Indie Gala:*
Friday Special Bundle

*Gamesplanet:*
Deep Silver Angebote


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (10. Juni 2017)

1 Woche EA Access gratis für Xbox One:
EA Access: Xbox One Abo-Service eine Woche kostenlos


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (13. Juni 2017)

Xbox One Besitzer können momentan mehrere Spiele gratis abstauben unter anderem das geniale Rare Replay:
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/xbox-r...st-dank-microsofts-e3-pk-auf-mixercom-1009935


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Mortal Kombat XL für 15,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Gears of War 4 für die Xbox One versandkostenfrei für 14 Euro aus Italien: https://www.microsoftstore.com/stor...rs-of-War-4-per-Xbox-One/productID.5057556200


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
XCom 2 für 19,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness)
Space Hulk Deathwing für 23,99€

Außerdem: Killing Floor 2 für 13,49€ (Kann noch 5 Tage kostenlos gezockt werden)


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. Juni 2017)

Für die 2 Xbox Besitzer hier im Forum: https://www.mydealz.de/deals/xbox-one-zoo-tycoon-kostenlos-fur-gold-mitglieder-1011593
Neben Watch Dogs auch noch Zoo Tycoon gratis bei Gold


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juni 2017)

Medal of Honor Pacific Assault auf's Haus.

https://www.origin.com/deu/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juni 2017)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Medal of Honor Pacific Assault auf's Haus.
> 
> https://www.origin.com/deu/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house


EA wird zum Wiederholungstäter.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Geometry Dash für 0,99€

Was auffällig ist, es gibt diesmal keine Angebote der Woche. Ob bald die Sommeraktion startet?
*
gog.com:*
Sommerangebote: Letzter Tag
*
Humble Store:*
Rebellion Woche
*
Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation
*
Bundle Stars:*
Scribblenauts Combo Pack für 6,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was auffällig ist, es gibt diesmal keine Angebote der Woche. Ob bald die Sommeraktion startet?


Der liebe Shadow möge sich bitte den 22. Juni ab 19 Uhr vormerken. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der liebe Shadow möge sich bitte den 22. Juni ab 19 Uhr vormerken.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Dem lieben Sauerlandboy sei gedankt


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Serious Sam Spiele reduziert

Midweek Madness:
This War of Mine für 3,80€
Master of Orion für 13,99€ und Collectors Edition für 22,99€

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche

*Gamesplanet:*
Life ist Strange: Complete Season für 7,49€


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Galactic Civilizations III für 8,99€ und + Crusade Expansion für 19,99€


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (22. Juni 2017)

Mal wieder was anderes. Amazon haut gerade die Playstation VR Brille für 275 Euro in den Warehousdeals raus. Müssen sicher mal die Lager leeren, sind weit über 100 Stück.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list...ICS1PHF7ZO&mv_edition=0&qid=1498117492&sr=8-1


----------



## Toshii (22. Juni 2017)

Heute startet um 19 Uhr der Steam Summer Sale - vllt. gibt es ja gute Angebote


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2017)

Toshii schrieb:


> Heute startet um 19 Uhr der Steam Summer Sale - vllt. gibt es ja gute Angebote


Ich schätze der Ansturm wird (aus deutscher Sicht) noch größer sein als sonst, dann der erbarmungslosen Hitze. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2017)

Der Steamshop ist grad nicht erreichbar, daher nehme ich an, dass gerade um 19 Uhr die Sommeraktion gestartet ist


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (22. Juni 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der Steamshop ist grad nicht erreichbar, daher nehme ich an, dass gerade um 19 Uhr die Sommeraktion gestartet ist



Ist jedes Jahr so,ca. bis 21 oder 22 Uhr warten in den ersten Tagen dann legt sich das weil es ohne Daily Deals sowieso nicht spannend ist täglich nach neuen Angeboten zu suchen. Die Preise bleiben sowieso bis zum Ende gleich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2017)

Nebenbei, Bundlestars hat ebenfalls seine Summer Sale begonnen, nur unter dem Namen "Red Hot Sale".

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juni 2017)

*Amazon:*
Battlefield 1 (Origin Code) für 23,99€
Titanfall 2 (Origin Code) für 29,99€
Battlefield 4 (Origin Code) für 4,99€
Tom Clancy's The Divison (Uplay Code) für 17€

*gog.com:*
Homeworld Spiele reduziert
*
McGame:*
Call of Duty Infinite Warfare für 14,99€ (Steam Code) (Die Legacy Edition für 39,89€)
Doom D1 Edition + 4 DLCs (PC Box) für 12,99€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Loot Boxes
Da kann man wieder je nach Preis verschiedene Loot Boxes kaufen und es sind zufällig ausgewählte Spiele drin. Meist hat man diverse Indie-Titel drin, wenn man sehr viel Glück hat, kann auch ein neueres (großes) Spiel drin sein. Reine Glückssache.

*Humble Store:*
Killing Floor gibt es aktuell kostenlos (noch für knapp 24 Stunden)
*
Gamesplanet:*
Wochenendaktion
Sonic Promo


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (26. Juni 2017)

Weil es so gut zu dem Thread von eben passt: https://www.amazon.de/RollerCoaster-Tycoon-World-Deluxe-Code/dp/B016E495E2
Rollercoaster Tycoon World in der Deluxe Edtiion für schlappe 1,64 Euro über Amazon.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2017)

"The Vanishing of Ethan Carter" gibt es für 2,84€ im HumbleBundle-Store.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-vanishing-of-ethan-carter

Preis ist noch knapp 28 Stunden gültig.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2017)

*gog.com:*
Neu und gleich reduziert: Spellforce 2: Faith in Destiny für 6,69€
Angebote der Woche
Hyperdimension: Neptunia, Pirates, Falcon Collection usw. reduziert

*Humble Store:*
Racing Sale

*Indie Gala:*
The Dharker Studio 2 Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2017)

*Humble Store:*
Comic Book Weekend

*Gamesplanet:*
Ori and the Blind Forest: Defintive Edition (Steam-Key) für 8,99€


----------



## CadBane (5. Juli 2017)

ich warte wohl vergeblich auf den tag an dem steep günstiger zu haben ist!


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2017)

Steep ist doch schon günstiger. Läuft aber wahrscheinlich noch zu gut für einen größeren Nachlaß.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (6. Juli 2017)

Oculus Rift+Touch Controller bei Mediamarkt für 449€. 
Beides in Warenkorb legen dort wird dann der Rabatt angezeigt.

OCULUS Rift VR Virtual Reality Headset Games & Konsolen - MediaMarkt


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2017)

Interessantes Angebot, vielen Dank dafür ... aber gibt es denn schon wirklich gute und zahlreiche Titel für VR?

Das Playstation VR-Set war schon in Ordnung, die Auflösung aber eher nicht so toll. Auch die Auswahl von guten Titeln konnte man an einer Hand abzählen. Sieht es hier für den PC besser aus?

Ich hab mich mit VR auf dem PC noch nie so richtig beschäftigt ...


----------



## Zybba (9. Juli 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Interessantes Angebot, vielen Dank dafür ... aber gibt es denn schon wirklich gute und zahlreiche Titel für VR?


Ich bin auch nicht 100% im Thema. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es aber noch nicht genug Spiele, die für Core Gamer oder dauerhaftes Spielen geeignet sind.

Star Trek Bridge Crew soll da ein gutes Gegenbeispiel sein.

Dazu kommen ja wahrscheinlich demnächst:
Resident Evil 7
Fallout 4
Skyrim
Doom

Dann könnte es interessanter werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Juli 2017)

Kommen denn die Bethesda Games überhaupt für PC? Ich dachte die wären für Playstation VR?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (9. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Kommen denn die Bethesda Games überhaupt für PC? Ich dachte die wären für Playstation VR?


Ne, Sony hat sich nur bei RE 7 und vermutlich auch bei Skyrim Zeitexklusivität erkauft. Fallout 4 etwa kommt wohl gar nicht für die PS4, da sie einfach zu schwach dafür ist. Für die Vive werden die Spiele kommen, bei der Rift sieht das eventuell anders aus: https://vrodo.de/oculus-rift-weshalb-fallout-4-vr-nicht-fuer-die-vr-brille-erscheint/


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2017)

Also Fallout 4 VR soll es auch für PC geben. Bei den weiteren keine Ahnung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2017)

Bundlestars startet heute seine 24 Stunden-Deals, beginnend mit:

"Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor" für 2,99€.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/shadow-of-mordor-game-of-the-year-edition

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2017)

*Steam:
Tagesangebot:*
Crypt of the Necrodancer für 2,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak für 15,63€
God Eater 2: Rage Burst für 17€
*
gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche

*Humble Bundle:*
Capcom Rising Bundle


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Juli 2017)

Das wunderschöne und spielerisch fordernde *Jotun* gibt es zurzeit gratis auf GOG und Steam. 

https://www.gog.com/game/jotun?utm_...utm_campaign=20170710_weekly_sale&utm_term=EN

Jotun: Valhalla Edition on Steam


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juli 2017)

HumbleBundle hat wieder ein neues Bundle am Start, und zwar von.... *TELLTALE GAMES*! 

https://www.humblebundle.com/telltale-bundle-2017


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2017)

Top Angebot. Wenn ich nicht schon 90% von dem Bundle bereits hätte....


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Top Angebot. Wenn ich nicht schon 90% von dem Bundle bereits hätte....


Top Angebot.
Wenn ich mich nur mit dem "Gameplay"  anfreunden könnte
[emoji14]


----------



## Elektrostuhl (20. Juli 2017)

*Shadow Warrior: Special Edition* kann kostenlos bei Humble Bundle abgestaubt werden.  (Angebot endet übermorgen, den 22.7. um 19 Uhr)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2017)

Zum 25-Jährigen von Crystal Dynamics gibt es heute Bundle-Pakete in 4 Preisstufen:

https://tiltify.com/events/crystal-dynamics-25th-anniversary-campaign/


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
SimplePlanes für 6,49€

Wochenendaktionen:
The Surge für 33,49€
Civilization VI für 40,19€
Call of Duty Infinite Warfare für 29,99€ (Kann bis Sonntag auch kostenlos gespielt werden)

Call of duty ist aber dort zu teuer, bei McGame gibt es das für 13,99€

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche
Special Sale: Double Fine
Special Promo: Transport Fever
Interplay-Spiele reduziert

*Green Man Gaming*:
Summer Sale

*Humble Bundle:*
Saints Row Bundle
Indie Mega Week
*
Indie Gala:*
Sticky Rice Anime Bundle
Hump Day Bundle
Postal Party Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Predator Bundle


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (28. Juli 2017)

Mal was für die Playstation Freunde hier:
Beim  englischen Amazon lassen sich momentan Detroit: Become Human - God of War 4 - Days Gone - Spider-Man - Last of Us 2 für je knappe 52 Euro inkl. Versand vorbestellen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Anno Franchise

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Telltale Games reduziert
Angebote der Woche

*Humble Store:*
Worms Woche

*Indiegala:*
Indie Realms Bundle
Monday Motivation


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
What Remains of Edith Finch für 13,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Die Tales Spiele im Angebot

*gog.com:*
Telltale Mega Bundle: Die Telltale Spiele bis zu 75% reduziert

*Humble Bundle:*
Gamemaker Rebundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2017)

Die Heftvollversionen im August 2017:
*
PC Games Extended Version 08/2017:*
Edna bricht aus  (Steam-Account notwendig)
Harveys neue Augen (Steam-Account)
Pixel Heroes: Byte & Magic (DRM-frei)
Sudden Strike Gold (Nicht auf DVD - Steam-Code)

Im nächsten Heft dann dabei:


Spoiler



The Whispered World & In Between



*Computer Bild Spiele Platin Edition 09/2017:*
Ken Follett: Die Säulen der Erde Buch 1
(Ist ein neuer Daedalic Deal. Erscheint auf der Heft DVD 13 Tage vor der offiziellen Veröffentlichung / Die Version ist DRM frei und enthält zusätzlich noch einen Code für gog.com)

Außerdem dabei:
Might & Magic Heroes VII (Uplay)
Bulb Boy 
Octave

Im nächsten Heft dann dabei:


Spoiler



Sniper Ghost Warrior 2



*Gamestar XL 08/2017:*
Offworld Trading Company
Goodbye Deponia


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Infinifactory für 7,81€
*
Humble Store:*
Dovetail Publisher Sale

*Indie Gala:*
Crystal Anime Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2017)

*Batman - The Telltale Series (Season 1)* ist bei Steam um 75% günstiger zu haben, was heisst dass es momentan 5,75€ kostet.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/498240/Batman__The_Telltale_Series/

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. August 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
NBA 2k17 für 12,49€

Bis Freitag und 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
theHunter Call of the Wild für 19,99€
DC Comics Franchise

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche: THQ Nordic
War for the Overworld bis zu 67%
*
Humble Bundle:*
Humble microJUMBO Bundle

*Bundle Stars:*
Summer Sale


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. August 2017)

Piñata Wahnsinn auf GOG.com.
Zudem gibt es Deadlight Director's Cut für lau.

https://www.gog.com/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2017)

*Mass Effect - Andromeda*-Key gibt es bei Amazon für 20,- €.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01N3...dpPl=1&dpID=515JmDlfuLL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2017)

Noch ein Mega-Schnäppchen von Amazon:

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst*-Key für schlappe 5 (!) Euronen.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0131...dpPl=1&dpID=61brMuGomsL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. August 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Mass Effect - Andromeda*-Key gibt es bei Amazon für 20,- €.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*-Key für schlappe 5 (!) Euronen.




Beide Angebote gibt es übrigens auch direkt bei Origin:

https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/mass-effect/mass-effect-andromeda/standard-edition
https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/mirrors-edge/mirrors-edge-catalyst/standard-edition


----------



## Tuetenclown (17. August 2017)

Nur das Deluxe-*Upgrade *gibt es leider nicht reduziert


----------



## Batze (23. August 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> *Shadow Warrior: Special Edition* kann kostenlos bei Humble Bundle abgestaubt werden.  (Angebot endet übermorgen, den 22.7. um 19 Uhr)



Gibt es auch bei Steam gerade Umsonst.
Shadow Warrior on Steam


----------



## Batze (24. August 2017)

Gerade auf mmoga entdeckt,

Rise of Venice für schlappe 0,49€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2017)

Neues Gratisspiel aus EA's bzw. Origins "Auf's Haus"-Sparte: *Steamworld Dig*

https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/free-games/on-the-house

Ein empfehlenswerter Mix aus Metroidvania und "Boulder Dash". [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sanador (6. September 2017)

Für diejenigen, die auf tiefsinnige Geschichten stehen, gibt es auf humblebundle.com ein neues Bundle-Angebot.
Viel Spaß!

https://www.humblebundle.com/hunie-sakura-bundle

P.S.: Es ist nicht zu empfehlen diese Meisterwerke vor Freunden, Familie und der Verwandtschaft zu zeigen!


----------



## Rabowke (6. September 2017)

Bei "Meisterwerke" musste ich irgendwie etwas grinsen ...


----------



## Spiritogre (6. September 2017)

Für 24 Stunden gibt es auf Steam Mirage: Arcane Warfare kostenlos, kann man danach natürlich auch behalten.

Mirage: Arcane Warfare on Steam




Sanador schrieb:


> Für diejenigen, die auf tiefsinnige Geschichten stehen, gibt es auf humblebundle.com ein neues Bundle-Angebot.
> Viel Spaß!
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/hunie-sakura-bundle
> ...



Habe zwar drei Spiele davon schon aber bei dem Batzen trotzdem mal zugeschlagen.
Uncensor Patches für die Steam Versionen gibt es auf der Webseite des Herstellers.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. September 2017)

Bei aldi life gibt es Watch dogs 2, anno 2205 Königseditiopn und the Division für 15€.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. September 2017)

Auf gog.com gibt es jetzt neu: The Suffering und The Suffering Ties that bind

Dazu gibt es die Special Promo Warner


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. September 2017)

Im *Humble Store* ist der _End of Summer Sale_ gestartet:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store?hmb_campaign=summer_sale_2017

In diesem Rahmen gibt es u.a. bis Samstagabend _The Walking Dead: Season 1_ *gratis*:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-walking-dead-season-1


----------



## Spiritogre (7. September 2017)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Im *Humble Store* ist der _End of Summer Sale_ gestartet:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store?hmb_campaign=summer_sale_2017
> 
> In diesem Rahmen gibt es u.a. bis Samstagabend _The Walking Dead: Season 1_ *gratis*:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-walking-dead-season-1



Danke für den Hinweis. Leider nichts dabei, schade. Das übliche Problem, entweder habe ich schon oder die neuen Sachen sind noch zu teuer. Das Problem aller Sales bisher in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (8. September 2017)

*Monaco: What's Yours Is Mine* kostenlos auf Steam zu haben.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. September 2017)

Bei Humble Bundle gibt es für kurze Zeit Psychonauts gratis.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2017)

*GTA V* für 24 Euro.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/games/grand-theft-auto-v/

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2017)

GoG verschenkt 2 Tage lang "Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee".

https://www.gog.com/game/oddworld_abes_oddysee

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2017)

Nachtrag:
HumbleBundle zieht gleich und verschenkt dasselbe Spiel in der Steam-Version.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/oddworld-abes-oddysee

Über den gleichen Zeitraum limitiert.



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. September 2017)

Nur noch heute *Back to Bed* kostenlos auf Steam.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2017)

Es regnet eine neue kostenlose Vollversion:
"Outlast" + DLC "Whistleblower" bei HumbleBundle.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._21_SummerSaleEncore_store&utm_content=Banner

Ich passe. Mir ist der Titel zu heftig. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (24. September 2017)

Für die wenigen Xbox Besitzer hier die Halo MCC für einen schlappen Zehner:
Halo: The Master Chief Collection Xbox One kaufen | SATURN


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (27. September 2017)

Mit einem PSN US Account kann man diese günstigen Spiele hier aktivieren:
https://www.humblebundle.com/thq-nordic-playstation-bundle-encore


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. September 2017)

Fallout gratis auf Steam. Der Klassiker von Interplay. 
Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game on Steam


----------



## MichaelG (30. September 2017)

Wer den Teil noch nicht hat Super! Ist für mich eines der besten ISO-RPG überhaupt. Habe ich in den 90ern regelrecht gesuchtet. Topt für meinen Geschmack sogar die Jagged Alliance-Reihe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Oktober 2017)

*Battlefield 4* für 3,99€.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/games/battlefield-4/

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrinityBlade (3. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Battlefield 4 für 3,99€.*


*
Danke für den Hinweis. Leider schon ausverkauft. *


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2017)

Die Heftvollversionen im Oktober 2017:

*PC Games 10/2017 (Extended)*
Grand Ages: Medieval (Kalypso Launcher)

In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe dabei:


Spoiler



Offworld Trading Company & Rayman Legends



*Gamestar XL 10/2017:*
Assassin's Creed Revelation
Metro 2033
Spellforce 2 Anniversary Edition
*
Computer Bild Spiele 11/2017:*
Dungeons 2 Complete Edition (Steam)
Candle (Steam)
Im Land der Wikinger (Registrierung per E-Mail)

In der nächsten Ausgabe dann dabei:


Spoiler



Silence - Whispered World 2


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Yomawari: Night Alone für 8,99€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Darkest Dungeon für 9,19€
*
gog.com:*
Diesmal alles von Disney:
Star Wars: Blaster Bundle
Star Wars: Saber Bundle
Classic Lucasfilm Adventures
Iconic Movie Platformers
Angebote der Woche
*
Green Man Gaming:*
WWE 2k18 Digital Deluxe Edition (mit Season Pass usw.) für 59,99€ (kostet sonst 74,99€)
Auch andere bald erscheinende Spiele gibt es da etwas billiger.

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Stardock Bundle

*Indie Gala:*
The Indie Delirium Bundle


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2017)

https://twitter.com/humble/status/915607512208101376



> Limited time offer! Purchase an annual plan and you'll instantly get $10 Wallet credit to spend in the Humble Store



Kaufe jetzt das Monatliche Bundle und du erhälst 10$ Guthaben beim Humble Store


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
SimAirport (Early Access) für 16,49€

Wochenendangebote:
Iceberg Interactive Publisher Wochenende
Call of Duty Franchise

*gog.com*
8 neue SNK Neo Geo Klassiker und gleich im Angebot

*Humble Store:*
Kalypso Wochenende

*Bundle Stars:*
Aarklash Legacy für 1€ (noch 10 Stunden)


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (6. Oktober 2017)

Momentan gibt es The Witcher 3 GOTY (XB1 + PS4) für 17,99 Euro bei Saturn.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
FaceRig für 7,49€

Außerdem neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche: 2k Games, Paradox, Rebellion

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2017)

Daily Deal bei Steam: das hervorragende The Talos Principle für alle, die die Spielmechanik eines Portal und philophische Betrachtungen und Diskussionen über Mensch, Maschine und Schöpfer in einem Szenario nach dem Ende der Menschheit interessant finden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2017)

Bei GreenManGaming gibt es *Deus Ex: Mankind Devided* für 10,-€, abzüglich 10% Rabattcode sogar für 9,-€.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/games/deus-ex-mankind-divided/


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Oktober 2017)

Atlus bietet bis 24. Dezember kostenlos das Pixelart-Metroidvania Shin Megami Tensei: Synchronicity Prologue zum Download für PC an. 

Screenshots: https://spiritoger.tumblr.com/post/166498121434/atlus-offers-the-metroidvania-pixelart-game-shin
Download-Link: http://game-dl.cdn.nicovideo.jp/game-dl/mgtnsynchro_1.01.zip


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Oktober 2017)

Im Humble Store gibt es gerade Civ 3 umsonst. 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sid-meiers-civilization-iii-complete


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2017)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Im Humble Store gibt es gerade Civ 3 umsonst.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sid-meiers-civilization-iii-complete


Ist allerdings - wenn die Steam-Info stimmt - ausschließlich englisch-sprachig. Nur so als Hinweis.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist allerdings - wenn die Steam-Info stimmt - ausschließlich englisch-sprachig. Nur so als Hinweis.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Das hemmt den Spielspaß aber nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Oktober 2017)

Meistens kann man sich doch die deutschen texte / sprachdateien im Internet herunterladen. Hier zu CIV 3: http://steamcommunity.com/app/3910/discussions/0/611696927924663373/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2017)

Steam Link und das Spiel "ICEY" für 9,49€.

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/5025/ICEY__Steam_Link_Bundle/

Bei dem Preis werde ich vielleicht sogar zugreifen. So ne kleine Spielerei für wenig Geld ist schon echt nett, auch wenn ich es nicht zwingend brauche, aber zum Antesten lockt es schon.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Steam Link und das Spiel "ICEY" für 9,49€.
> 
> Save 86% on ICEY + Steam Link Bundle on Steam
> 
> ...



sehr erstaunlich. riecht mir sehr nach preisfehler.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2017)

Was ist dieses Steam-Link eigentlich?

Wenn man bereits ein nVidia Shield TV hat, hier ist ja Steam Streaming auch implementiert, dann braucht man doch das Steam-Link nicht, oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sehr erstaunlich. riecht mir sehr nach preisfehler.


Eher nicht. Das Teil hat mal bei einer Preisaktion - lasse es mal ein halbes oder 3/4-Jahr her sein - bei um die 12 Euro gelegen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist dieses Steam-Link eigentlich?
> 
> Wenn man bereits ein nVidia Shield TV hat, hier ist ja Steam Streaming auch implementiert, dann braucht man doch das Steam-Link nicht, oder?


Unterstützt Home-Streaming von Rechner zu TV wenn sich beide nicht im selben Raum befinden. Unterstützt zudem den Steam Controller und XBOX-Peripherie.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2017)

... also genau das, was auch das Shield TV bietet.

Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2017)

Steam Link ist schon irgendwie nett. Ich habe allerdings ein altes Notebook als Mediencenter am TV, das kann das letztlich genauso.


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2017)

Für den Preis kann man ja eigentlich gar nichts falsch machen.

Ich benutze Steam Link seit einem halben Jahr und bin zufrieden damit.
Wobei ich noch nie darüber gespielt habe...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Steam Link ist schon irgendwie nett. Ich habe allerdings ein altes Notebook als Mediencenter am TV, das kann das letztlich genauso.


Ist nur klobiger und frisst mehr Strom. 

Hab eins bestellt, weil ich mich gerne damit auseinander setzen möchte. Mich interessiert die technische Seite von dem Ding. Und bei dem Spottpreis...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist nur klobiger und frisst mehr Strom.


Steht aber ohnehin auf der Stereoanlage bei mir auf dem ewig nicht genutztem Plattenspieler und dafür muss der Haupt-PC nicht immer an sein, sondern eben nur, falls ich tatsächlich Spiele streamen will. Was ich zugegeben nur einmal aus Spaß um es zu probieren gemacht habe, da ich im Wohnzimmer wenn dann ohnehin Konsole zocke. 



> Hab eins bestellt, weil ich mich gerne damit auseinander setzen möchte. Mich interessiert die technische Seite von dem Ding. Und bei dem Spottpreis...


Ja, ich war auch ganz kurz in Versuchung, rein vom Interesse her schon, habe es aber doch erst mal gelassen. Ich habe irgendwie soviel "Elektroschrott" aus den vergangenen Jahrzehnten, der nicht (mehr) genutzt wird rumliegen und finde das irgendwie schade. 

Ein gutes Beispiel ist mein Netbook, das ich mal aus einem "Rausch" heraus gekauft habe. Aber eigentlich nie wirklich benötigt habe. Der alte Atom ist eh zu lahm für irgendwas und das Display mit seinen 1024x600 Bildpunkten macht bei vieler Software auch Probleme. Wirklich intensiv genutzt habe ich es nie (einmal beim Umzug als MP3 und Podcast Player während der Renovierungsarbeiten für ein paar Wochen). Dennoch mache ich es mind. alle halbe Jahr mal an, Update alles und halte es Einsatzbereit ... ich könnte es ja vielleicht doch mal für irgendwas brauchen ...


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwie soviel "Elektroschrott" aus den vergangenen Jahrzehnten, der nicht (mehr) genutzt wird rumliegen und finde das irgendwie schade.



Ich sammle das Zeug, also Elektronikschrott, schon seit Jahren, im ganzen Freundes- und Familienkreis und verkaufe es dann en gros bei entsprechenden Verwertern. Man sollte nicht unterschätzen, was da alles an verwertbarem Zeug, inklusive Edelmetallen wie Gold drin steckt. Das ist natürlich mehr ein Hobby, aber ein paar hundert Euro bis knapp vierstellig kommen da jedes Jahr bei rum - und wer bin ich, dass ich (fast) geschenktes Geld verschmähen würde? 

Win-Win für alle Beteiligten, die Leute sind froh, dass sie das alte Zeug los sind und ich freue mich über ein bisschen "Extra-Taschengeld", dass ich ohne Gewissensbisse sofort wieder in die "Refinanzierung" meiner Hardware stecken kann.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Steam Link ist schon irgendwie nett. Ich habe allerdings ein altes Notebook als Mediencenter am TV, das kann das letztlich genauso.



Wie läuft denn dieses Shield oder Steam Link? Ich hätte evtl. gerne eine Lösung, mit der ich einfach mal den primären PC-Monitor auf den Fernseher duplizieren kann, also inklusive Desktop und allem Drum und Dran -- einfach mal eine 1:1-Kopie von Full-HD, kabellos. Gibt es sowas?


----------



## Tuetenclown (20. Oktober 2017)

Steam Link wird über HDMI am Fernseher (oder Receiver) angeschlossen und geht eigenständig über Kabel oder Wifi ins Internet. Wenn du zocken willst, machste deinen Primär-PC an und Steam Link und die beiden finden sich über dein Netzwerk. Du startest normal Steam auf dem Rechner, gehst in den Big Picture-Mode, Steam Link erkennt das und streamt quasi deinen PC/dein Steam(/Bildschirm?) auf deinen Fernseher übers Netzwerk. Funktioniert für kleine Spiele (Partyspiele zB) super gut - andere natürlich auch, ABER nur bis 1080p und ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass zB Witcher 3 o.ä. schon nicht mehr soo flüssig und super aussieht.


----------



## Sanador (20. Oktober 2017)

Bevor sich alle aus Neugierde einen Steam Link kaufen, bedenkt, dass man zusätzlich über 7 Euro für Versandt zahlen muss und außerdem kann man bei jedem halbwegs aktuelle Samsung SmartTV die SteamLink-App kostenlos herunterladen.


----------



## golani79 (20. Oktober 2017)

Wennst SL über Kabel anschließt, laufen auch anspruchsvollere Spiele wie z.B. Skyrim etc ziemlich gut.

Über WLAN is es nicht so optimal - würde generell eher zu ner Kabelverbindung raten beim Spielestreaming


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (21. Oktober 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wennst SL über Kabel anschließt, laufen auch anspruchsvollere Spiele wie z.B. Skyrim etc ziemlich gut.
> 
> Über WLAN is es nicht so optimal - würde generell eher zu ner Kabelverbindung raten beim Spielestreaming



Deswegen kauf ich es doch nicht das Teil.Mein Plan war den Tv im Schlafzimmer mit meinem Pc zu vernetzen quasi das ich meinen Desktop auf dem TV im Schlafzimmer nutzen kann.Aber ein Kabel wollte ich nicht durch den Flur legen.Dann reicht es auch weiterhin einen gefüllten USB Stick am TV im Schlafzimmer zu haben wenn man am Wochenende im Bett frühstückt.  
Wenn ich schon Big Picture höre wird mir ebenfalls schlecht.Der Big Picture Browser hat nicht einmal einen Adblocker integriert .So kann ich nicht im Netz surfen.


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2017)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> ...


Sehr gut zusammengefasst!
Der Big Picture Mode ist aber nicht notwendig.


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2017)

Eigentlich eine schöne Sache diese kleine Box, aber wie sieht es aus mit Spielen außerhalb von Steam?


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine schöne Sache diese kleine Box, aber wie sieht es aus mit Spielen außerhalb von Steam?


Sie funktioniert. 

Was genau ist deine Frage?
Ich nutze sie eigentlich nur zum Streamen von Desktop Sachen. Youtube, Filme, Netflix etc.


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Sie funktioniert.
> 
> *Was genau ist deine Frage?*


Ob ich damit auch meine Blizzard/EA Games auf TV spielen kann, ohne mich irgendwie auf Steam einloggen zu müssen. Das ist die erste Frage.
Die nächste, wieso wenn ich eh einen PC brauche sollte ich mir Steamlink kaufen? PC mit TV verbinden kann Heute doch jeder PC/Laptop. Wozu also, wo sind die Vorteile von Steamlink?


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ob ich damit auch meine Blizzard/EA Games auf TV spielen kann, ohne mich irgendwie auf Steam einloggen zu müssen. Das ist die erste Frage.
> Die nächste, wieso wenn ich eh einen PC brauche sollte ich mir Steamlink kaufen? PC mit TV verbinden kann Heute doch jeder PC/Laptop. Wozu also, wo sind die Vorteile von Steamlink?



... das man mit einem kleinen Endgerät die PC Funktionen im Wohnzimmer nutzen kann.

Mein PC steht im Arbeitszimmer, der 4K Fernseher im Wohnzimmer. Wenn ich jetzt eine runde Zocken wollen würde, dann muss ich meinen schweren PC rüberschleppen oder ein 15m HDMI Kabel verlegen. 

Die Funktion vom nVidia Shield Steamspiele zu 'streamen' nutze ich dann doch recht häufig, vor allem für Spiele, die sich sehr gut mit Pad spielen lassen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> PC mit TV verbinden kann Heute doch jeder PC/Laptop. Wozu also, wo sind die Vorteile von Steamlink?



ich hätte bspw keinerlei lust, den desktop respektive tv bei bedarf quer durch die wohnung zu tragen.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Oktober 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ob ich damit auch meine Blizzard/EA Games auf TV spielen kann, ohne mich irgendwie auf Steam einloggen zu müssen. Das ist die erste Frage.


Du kannst jedes auf dem PC installierte Spiel bei Steam hinzufügen, Origin, Blizzard Launcher etc. laufen dann natürlich trotzdem im Hintergrund. Aber so kannst du sie auch über Steam Link spielen.



> Die nächste, wieso wenn ich eh einen PC brauche sollte ich mir Steamlink kaufen? PC mit TV verbinden kann Heute doch jeder PC/Laptop. Wozu also, wo sind die Vorteile von Steamlink?


Wie andere schon sagten, du brauchst den PC nicht extra dahin schleppen. 
Nachteil, wie andere schon anmerkten, für Spiele scheint LAN mehr oder minder Pflicht zu sein, WLAN ist zu langsam. 
Was bei mir auch so eine Sache wäre, da bei mir im Wohnzimmer nur WLAN geht.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]Was bei mir auch so eine Sache wäre, da bei mir im Wohnzimmer nur WLAN geht.


Ich nutz seit einigen Jahren Netzwerk über Strom und das funktioniert wirklich sehr gut, 500mbit sind bei mir realistisch auch dauerhaft drin. Getestet mit iperf, falls einer Fragen sollte. 

Bei mir reicht das sogar für ein latenzfreies Spielen in 4K.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nachteil, wie andere schon anmerkten, für Spiele scheint LAN mehr oder minder Pflicht zu sein, WLAN ist zu langsam.
> Was bei mir auch so eine Sache wäre, da bei mir im Wohnzimmer nur WLAN geht.


Das war in der frischen Phase als es gerade raus kam vielleicht noch der Fall, ich hab mir vor dem Kauf aber noch recht aktuelle Tests dazu durchgelesen. Und da heisst es dass es mittlerweile, auch dank Update-Verbesserungen, kaum noch Probleme mit der WLAN-Methode gibt und die "LAN wird zwingend empfohlen"-Info mittlerweile hinfällig sei.
Selbst Gamestar hat es damals getestet und keine gravierenden Qualität- bzw. Latenzprobleme feststellen können.

Ich werde es ja bald selbst herausfinden. Arbeits- und Wohnzimmer sind bei mir eine Etage und ein Zimmer entfernt, trotzdem hab ich oben im Arbeitszimmer trotz massiver Wände 1a-Empfang zum WLAN-Router im Wohnzimmer (was mich sogar selbst ein wenig erstaunt). Denke damit sind die Voraussetzungen bei uns gar nicht so schlecht. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (21. Oktober 2017)

Habe es erst im Sommer probiert - LAN und WLAN.
Über WLAN funktioniert SL schon, aber bei diversen Titeln, hat man damit halt keine Freude.

Für anspruchsvolle Spiele würde ich auch nach wie vor LAN empfehlen.
Für kleinere / nicht so anspruchsvolle Titel reicht auch Wireless

Als hinfällig würde ich die LAN Empfehlung nicht sehen, sondern halt eher, abhängig vom Spiel.


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. Oktober 2017)

Hm. Mein Samsung ist von 2016, aber ich finde trotzdem keine App für Steam Link. Ist aber auch kein Topmodell.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das war in der frischen Phase als es gerade raus kam vielleicht noch der Fall, ich hab mir vor dem Kauf aber noch recht aktuelle Tests dazu durchgelesen. Und da heisst es dass es mittlerweile, auch dank Update-Verbesserungen, kaum noch Probleme mit der WLAN-Methode gibt und die "LAN wird zwingend empfohlen"-Info mittlerweile hinfällig sei.
> Selbst Gamestar hat es damals getestet und keine gravierenden Qualität- bzw. Latenzprobleme feststellen können.
> 
> Ich werde es ja bald selbst herausfinden. Arbeits- und Wohnzimmer sind bei mir eine Etage und ein Zimmer entfernt, trotzdem hab ich oben im Arbeitszimmer trotz massiver Wände 1a-Empfang zum WLAN-Router im Wohnzimmer (was mich sogar selbst ein wenig erstaunt). Denke damit sind die Voraussetzungen bei uns gar nicht so schlecht.
> ...


Wenn die Verkabelung nicht vor dem 1. Weltkrieg ist, dann dürfte dLAN immer die bessere Option als WLAN sein. Gerade bei Häusern die etwas Älter sind und auch massiver mit anderen Materialien gebaut wurden, schmiert WLAN schon nach gefühlten 3m ab.

Ich hab das Haus von meinen Eltern auch mit dLAN ausgerüstet und seitdem rennt bei denen das Internet wie sonst was, denn hier ist, warum auch immer, die Steckdose von der Telekom vom Keller.


----------



## Zybba (22. Oktober 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ob ich damit auch meine Blizzard/EA Games auf TV spielen kann, ohne mich irgendwie auf Steam einloggen zu müssen.


Nein.
Du MUSST in Steam sein, um Steam Link nutzen zu können.



Batze schrieb:


> Die nächste, wieso wenn ich eh einen PC brauche sollte ich mir Steamlink kaufen? PC mit TV verbinden kann Heute doch jeder PC/Laptop. Wozu also, wo sind die Vorteile von Steamlink?


Naja, das ist halt sehr individuell. Steam Link ist jetzt nicht wirklich besser/schlechter als die anderen Varianten, finde ich.

Bei mir gab es mehrere Gründe:
1. Ich habe nur einen Desktop Rechner im Arbeitszimmer.
2. Steam Link lässt sich über ein Netzwerkkabel anschließen. Das ist deutlich dünner als HDMI.
3. Die Handlichkeit des Links.

Anhand deiner Fragen klingt es eher so, als bräuchtest du Steam Link nicht. ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn die Verkabelung nicht vor dem 1. Weltkrieg ist, dann dürfte dLAN immer die bessere Option als WLAN sein. Gerade bei Häusern die etwas Älter sind und auch massiver mit anderen Materialien gebaut wurden, schmiert WLAN schon nach gefühlten 3m ab.
> 
> Ich hab das Haus von meinen Eltern auch mit dLAN ausgerüstet und seitdem rennt bei denen das Internet wie sonst was, denn hier ist, warum auch immer, die Steckdose von der Telekom vom Keller.



Noch besser, wenn Eigentum und überall alte Leitungen in den Wänden vorhanden, die korrekt verlegt wurden; sprich: Leerrohre, nicht eingeputzt: neue CAT-Kabel (ab 5e, am besten gleich CAT7) einziehen (sehr simpel, da muss gar nichts gebohrt, aufgeklopft, etc, werden - man bindet einfach das neue Kabel an das alte und zieht entsprechend daran), Ausführung dann als Patchkabel mit UAE-Dosen bzw. Patchpanels. Den Anschluss am APL im Keller lässt man dann von einem T-Com-Techniker ausführen (da darfst Du privat offiziell nicht ran).

U. u. sogar günstiger und auf lange Sicht komplett immun gegenüber Störungen und Ausfällen -> würde ich immer den Vorzug geben.


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die ICEY & Steam Link Käufer interessant wo die Mail im spamordner gelandet ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der große Andrang war ja zu erwarten. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Für die ICEY & Steam Link Käufer interessant wo die Mail im spamordner gelandet ist



auch vorhin bekommen (übrigens nicht im spam-ordner gelandet).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2017)

*Another World - 20th Anniversary Edition* für 0,79€.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/another-world-20-th-anniversary-edition

Preis ist noch bis heute 19:00 Uhr gültig.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin jetzt grad ein wenig verwirrt.
Bei STEAM ist "Deus Ex: Mankind" inkl Seasonpass für 23.31 Fr.
Das Bundle mit Mankind + Season Pass + Invisible War + Geus Ex: GOTY kostet 22.90 Fr

Wie sieht das zZ in Euro aus, ists da so auch günstiger?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt grad ein wenig verwirrt.
> Bei STEAM ist "Deus Ex: Mankind" inkl Seasonpass für 23.31 Fr.
> Das Bundle mit Mankind + Season Pass + Invisible War + Geus Ex: GOTY kostet 22.90 Fr
> 
> Wie sieht das zZ in Euro aus, ists da so auch günstiger?



japp, ist hierzulande absurderweise genauso (22,39 vs 21,83 euro).


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2017)

Lohnt sich der Seasonpass bei dem Game überhaupt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Seasonpass bei dem Game überhaupt?


Zumindest "Eine kriminelle Vergangenheit" soll ein lohnenswerter DLC sein. Soweit ich mitbekommen hab.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2017)

Kleine Info nebenbei:

Bundlestars hat ab November einen neuen Namen.

https://www.fanatical.com/prelaunch...423528573&mc_cid=820c5ee97e&mc_eid=21dae2b829

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Oktober 2017)

Ja, die Bundlestars Mail habe ich auch gerade gelesen. Zum Glück bleibt ja alles erhalten, die wollen wohl hauptsächlich ihr Design modernisieren.

Ich habe auch noch wieder ein weiteres kostenloses Spiel aufgetan. Für Fans von Anime und Visual Novels offeriert Wing Cloud (eigentlich Amis aber die machen halt extrem viele VNs) zu Halloween Sakura Halloween kostenlos: Winged Cloud | Sakura Halloween Übrigens Achtung, das Spiel soll ab 18 sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, die Bundlestars Mail habe ich auch gerade gelesen. Zum Glück bleibt ja alles erhalten, die wollen wohl hauptsächlich ihr Design modernisieren.
> 
> Ich habe auch noch wieder ein weiteres kostenloses Spiel aufgetan. Für Fans von Anime und Visual Novels offeriert Wing Cloud (eigentlich Amis aber die machen halt extrem viele VNs) zu Halloween Sakura Halloween kostenlos: Winged Cloud | Sakura Halloween Übrigens Achtung, das Spiel soll ab 18 sein.



Kann man das nur runterladen, wenn man denen auf Twitter folgt? Ich hab da nicht mal einen Account


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Oktober 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Kann man das nur runterladen, wenn man denen auf Twitter folgt? Ich hab da nicht mal einen Account



Ja, fürchte schon, ist leider bei solchen Giveaways häufiger so. Die haben das kostenlose Spiel auch eigentlich über Twitter offeriert.


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2017)

https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/ELEX/details

Für Twitch Prime Kunden 9,68€  EU Angebot

Kreditkarte wird gebraucht da Amazon.com der Vertragspartner von Twitch ist wo die Zahlung drüber geht.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2017)

Auf Twitter folgen ist das eine ... Werbung für ein Spiel machen was, sagen wir mal, in eine spezielle Richtung geht das andere!


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auf Twitter folgen ist das eine ... Werbung für ein Spiel machen was, sagen wir mal, in eine spezielle Richtung geht das andere!



Meine Güte, für etliche Software Giveaways muss man irgendwo auf Teilen, Like oder was auch immer drücken, wenn das zuviel Drama für euch ist, dann eben nicht. 
Gleiches mit der "speziellen Richtung", wenn du nichts damit anfangen kannst, kein Ding, aber wieso führst du dich neuerdings wie der verklemmte Nachbar auf? Ich kenne übrigens mind. eine Frau (aus einem anderen Forum) die die Sakura Spiele liebt, die sind nämlich herzallerliebst.


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2017)

Bei mmoga jetzt
Wolfenstein 2 The New Colossus 33,49€
ELEX 35,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2017)

*Steam:
*Halloween Aktion bis 1.November

*gog.com:*
Dort ist ebenfalls eine Halloween Aktion gestartet


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Oktober 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Halloween Aktion bis 1.November
> 
> *gog.com:*
> Dort ist ebenfalls eine Halloween Aktion gestartet



Wobei die Preisunterschiede teils schon heftig sind. Soma kostet im Steam Sale 27,99 bei GoG 6,39 ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei die Preisunterschiede teils schon heftig sind. Soma kostet im Steam Sale 27,99 bei GoG 6,39 ...



Bei Steam kostet es 6,99€. Die Anzeige ist nur aktuell noch manchmal verbuggt und zeigt dann den Vollpreis an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> *Steam:
> *Halloween Aktion bis 1.November
> 
> *gog.com:*
> Dort ist ebenfalls eine Halloween Aktion gestartet


Und indiegala macht auch mit.

https://www.indiegala.com

Und Greenmangaming ebenso.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/halloween-sale/

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Oktober 2017)

Bei Humble Bundle gibt es aktuell Guns of Icarus Online kostenlos. Das ist dieses Steampunk Zeppelin Luftkampfspiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2017)

Bei gog connect gibt es übrigens auch wieder neue Spiele, bei denen man von gekauften Steamspielen neue gog.com versionen bekommen kann: https://www.gog.com/connect


----------



## Bertie17 (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich überlege bei "Rebel Galaxy" zuzuschagen...hat das jemand hier gespielt, taugt das was?


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2017)

*Steam:*
Neue Angebote der Woche
*
Humble Bundle:*
Day of the Devs 2017 Bundle
Lords of the Fallen: Goty für 5,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heute kam die Versandbestätigung bei mir an. Denke alle anderen werden zeitnah auf dieselbe Art informiert werden. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2017)

Die Heftvollversionen im November 2017:
*
PC Games 11/2017:*
Rayman Legends (Uplay Account notwendig)
Offworld Trading Company (Steam)

In der Ausgabe darauf als Vollversion dabei:


Spoiler



Deponia: Doomsday und Sudden Strike 2 & 3



*Gamestar 11/2017:*
Crazy Machines 3

*Computer Bild Spiele 12/2017 (2 DVDs Version):*
Silence (Steam)
Caravan 
Fairy Kingdom
The Trials of Olympus 2

In der darauffolgenden Ausgabe dabei:


Spoiler



Far Cry 3 (als Download)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2017)

*Little Nightmares* gibt es hier noch knapp 22 Stunden zum Preis von 8,99€.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/l...423528573&mc_cid=77782a4a80&mc_eid=21dae2b829

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (6. November 2017)

Bei Uplay gibt es aktuell Watchdogs 1 gratis. Wie lange steht nicht mit dabei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Uplay gibt es aktuell Watchdogs 1 gratis. Wie lange steht nicht mit dabei.



Geil!!!

Nur sind die Server gerade überlastet...


----------



## Batze (6. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Geil!!!
> 
> Nur sind die Server gerade überlastet...



Aber sowas von.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2017)

Mit oder ohne DLCs?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne DLCs?


Denke mal es wird das nackte Original sein. Ist das denn nicht genug? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Uplay gibt es aktuell Watchdogs 1 gratis. Wie lange steht nicht mit dabei.



kein stress.
läuft bis 13.11., also die komplette woche.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. November 2017)

So, habe es jetzt geschafft Watch Dogs zu kriegen. Ist allerdings nur ein Pre-Load, d.h. dieses Giveaway ist ohnehin noch nicht spielbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> So, habe es jetzt geschafft Watch Dogs zu kriegen. Ist allerdings nur ein Pre-Load, d.h. dieses Giveaway ist ohnehin noch nicht spielbar.


Hab mich auch stark gewundert als ich "Bald erhältlich" las...


----------



## Spassbremse (6. November 2017)

Find ich gut, jetzt können noch mehr Leute nachvollziehen, warum ich Aiden Pearce so dermaßen verabscheue (und nicht nur ich).


----------



## daLexi (6. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Uplay gibt es aktuell Watchdogs 1 gratis. Wie lange steht nicht mit dabei.


Bis 13.11.2017

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrinityBlade (6. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Uplay gibt es aktuell Watchdogs 1 gratis. Wie lange steht nicht mit dabei.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Geil!!!
> 
> Nur sind die Server gerade überlastet...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Find ich gut, jetzt können noch mehr Leute nachvollziehen, warum ich Aiden Pearce so dermaßen verabscheue (und nicht nur ich).


Pff... Als ob deine Meinung zählt.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (6. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Pff... Als ob deine Meinung zählt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Natürlich. Wird mir auch regelmäßig von anerkannten Experten (lies: mir selbst) bestätigt.


----------



## MrFob (6. November 2017)

Hm, ich fand Watch Dogs eigentlich ziemlich gut. Klar, Aiden Pierce ist ein ziemlicher Idiot aber ab und an mal ein totales A---loch als Protagonisten zu spielen kann man ab und an schon auch mal machen (auch wenn andere Spiele wie Black Flag das sicher auch besser hinbekommen haben).
Aber das Hacken fand ich schon eine sehr coole Addition zum GTA maessigen open world gameplay und auch das Auto fahren ueber das sich viele so beschwert hatten fand ich eigentlich auch nicht viel anders als in anderen Spielen der Art aus der Zeit (z.B. GTA4).

Also, umsonst sollte man sich das Ding schon auf jeden Fall mal holen und reinspielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Denke mal es wird das nackte Original sein. Ist das denn nicht genug?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ich frag nur, weil ich das Hauptspiel schon habe


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2017)

In der Regel sind das die nackten Basisspiele. Die wollen ja dann die DLC verkaufen falls jemand angebissen hat.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (10. November 2017)

*Syberia gratis auf GOG*

Moin Leute,

aktuell gibt es auf GOG.com Syberia gratis. Aktion ist zeitlich begrenzt bis morgen 20:00 oder sowas um den Dreh.
Viel Spaß beim zocken.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. November 2017)

Deadpool ist zurzeit auf Steam im Angebot.
Save 70% on Deadpool on Steam

Die Aktion geht wohl bis zum 16.November, danach wird das Spiel wieder von Steam entfernt (auslaufende Lizenzen).

Edit: 
Hier noch die Ankündigung dazu. 
http://store.steampowered.com/news/34483/


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2017)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Deadpool ist zurzeit auf Steam im Angebot.
> Save 70% on Deadpool on Steam
> 
> Die Aktion geht wohl bis zum 16.November, danach wird das Spiel wieder von Steam entfernt (auslaufende Lizenzen).


gibts auch für nen fünfer im ps store. dürfte schätzungsweise auch dort verschwinden.

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. November 2017)

"Watch Dogs 2" inkl. Steelbook für nur 13,22€ (+ USK18-Versand 5,- €).

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01IH...SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=watch+dogs+2

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2017)

"Assassin's Creed - Rogue"  als Uplay-Key für 4,99€.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01MQ...dpPl=1&dpID=51VXEgqqenL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2017)

*Killer is dead - Nightmare Edition* kann man hier noch knapp 2 Tage kostenlos abstauben.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...d_nightmareedition_freegame&hmb_medium=banner


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2017)

Beide Teile von *Star Wars - The Force Unleashed * für je 2,50€ bei Amazon. Steam-Codes, der kompletten Info halber.

https://www.amazon.de/Star-Wars-For...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1CPPCGJQ61817XA6PJEQ

https://www.amazon.de/computer-vide...GJQ61817XA6PJEQ&ie=UTF8&nocache=1511109965923


----------



## Rabowke (19. November 2017)

Kann ich beide übrigens nur mehr als empfehlen ... hatte mit beiden Spielen echt meinen Spass und hab sie fast an einem Stück durchgespielt, das möchte bei mir schon was heißen.


----------



## McDrake (20. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Beide Teile von *Star Wars - The Force Unleashed * für je 2,50€ bei Amazon. Steam-Codes, der kompletten Info halber.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Star-Wars-For...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1CPPCGJQ61817XA6PJEQ
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/computer-vide...GJQ61817XA6PJEQ&ie=UTF8&nocache=1511109965923



Wollte das Game aben mal wieder spielen.
Leider kann ich nicht (mehr) speichern.
Bin wohl nicht der einzige:
https://steamcommunity.com/app/32430/discussions/0/458604254439914272/
https://steamcommunity.com/app/32430/discussions/0/2592234299535138667/


----------



## Elektrostuhl (20. November 2017)

*Brütal Legend* wird kostenlos bei Humble Bundle angeboten.


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2017)

im gamestop gibts aktuell ein paar wirklich krasse angebote (nein, ich arbeite nicht dort! ).

zum beispiel *the last guardian* für 14,99 euro (ce fürs doppelte) oder *horizon 0 dawn* für 19,99 euro!

edit:

*nioh* ebenfalls für schlappe 19,99 euro iirc.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2017)

*MDK 1* für lau bei Gog.com.

https://www.gog.com/game/mdk

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. November 2017)

Black Friday Sale bei Origin


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2017)

"Kauf 3, Zahl 2"-Aktion bei Saturn, hier mit Schwerpunkt Games für alle Plattformen.

https://www.saturn.de/de/category/_games-konsolen-235597.html

Randnotiz:
"Pro Evolution Soccer 2016" für PC für nur einen Euro. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (22. November 2017)

Ich habe so einen Code von Fanatical (ehemals Bundlestars) doppelt bekommen, mit dem man drei Spiele freischalten kann: Dead Effect, 12 is better than 6 und Sir, you're being hunted. Wer einen Account bei Bundlestars / Fanatical und Interesse hat kann sich melden. 
Außerdem hätte ich dann noch einen einzelnen Steam Key für 12 is better than 6 übrig.

Edit: So, jetzt ist noch der einzelne Steam-Key übrig, wer möchte?


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Kauf 3, Zahl 2"-Aktion bei Saturn, hier mit Schwerpunkt Games für alle Plattformen.
> 
> https://www.saturn.de/de/category/_games-konsolen-235597.html
> 
> ...



Auch lokal gültig der 3 für 2 Sale wo es teilweise regional bessere Angebote gibt als im Shop


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. November 2017)

Bei *gog.com* gibt es momentan das old school Game ( Shooter)l* MDK* gratis.

Edit: da war schon jemand schneller als ich


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Bei *gog.com* gibt es momentan das old school Game ( Shooter)l* MDK* gratis.
> 
> Edit: da war schon jemand schneller als ich


Pardon, mon ami. [emoji5] 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2017)

Der *Steam-Autumn-Sale* hat soeben begonnen. Allerdings ist es ratsam noch etwas zu warten, momentan springen die Preise noch wild hin und her.

Welcome to Steam


----------



## MrFob (22. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der *Steam-Autumn-Sale* hat soeben begonnen. Allerdings ist es ratsam noch etwas zu warten, momentan springen die Preise noch wild hin und her.
> 
> Welcome to Steam



Jo, sieht so aus als muessten sie erst noch alles richtig einstellen oder so. Im Moment sehe ich total viele Spiele bei den "Deals", die gar nicht reduziert sind. Was geht denn da ab?


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo, sieht so aus als muessten sie erst noch alles richtig einstellen oder so. Im Moment sehe ich total viele Spiele bei den "Deals", die gar nicht reduziert sind. Was geht denn da ab?



ist normal zum start. 
einfach ein paar stunden abwarten. läuft ja nix weg.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2017)

"Mass Effect Andromeda" (Key) für 16,-€.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01N3...dpPl=1&dpID=51VORN5TFHL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2017)

Prey für 13,86€: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...30c-9648-38143c2bb733&pf_rd_i=1478865031&th=1


----------



## Batze (27. November 2017)

Wer es noch nicht hat.
Plants vs. Zombies GotY jetzt bei EA Gratis in der Aktion Aufs Haus.


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. November 2017)

wer uncharted the lost legacy noch nicht hat, kann es jetzt günstig bei libro.at bekommen. 19,99€ ist ein preis, den ich für sehr fair für die retailversion halte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2017)

Instant Gaming feiert auch Black Friday (habs zu spät gesehen).
Relativ wenige, dafür ziemlich gute Angebote.

Z.B. *Wolfenstein 2* für 20,49€, *For Honor *für 18,99€ oder *GTA5* für 20,49€.

https://www.instant-gaming.com/de/promo/blackfriday-cybermonday-angebote/


----------



## NOT-Meludan (30. November 2017)

Auf HumbleBundle The Bureau XCOM Declassified  aktuell für ~48 Stunden kostenlos erhältlich für Steam.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Lost Castle für 5,99€

Wochenendangebote:
The Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited für 9,99€ (kann aktuell kostenlos gespielt werden - noch 6 Tage)
Nicalis Publisher Wochenende
The Classic Return

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche
*
Humble Bundle:*
Codemaster Racing Bundle 2017

*Indiegala:*
Hump Day Bundle
The Indie Genesis Bundle

*Bundlestars:*
Nemesis Bundle 4
*
Gamesplanet:*
Xmas Deals Part 1


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Dezember 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Lovers in a dangerous Spacetime für 5,99€

*gog.com:*
Turok-Spiele reduziert

*Humble Bundle:*
Yogscast Jingle Jam 2017 Bundle
Wer dort den Höchstpreis bezahlt, der bekommt jeden Tag ein neues Spiel bis Weihnachten dazu. Ist also wie ein Adventskalender  

*Indiegala:*
Friday Special Bundle

*Fanatical (ehemals Bundlestars):*
Doom Bundle


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2017)

ubisoft verschenkt momentan *world in conflict*. 
ab 11. dezember gibts dort auch noch *assassins creed 4* für lau.

https://www.ubisoft.com/en-gb/event/world-in-conflict-giveaway/


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2017)

*Steam:
*Tagesangebot:
The Surge für 19,99€ (Complete Edition für 29,99€)

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr:
Styx: Shards of Darkness für 15,99€
Finland Anniversary Sale
Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 year celebration für 24,99€

Alle Angebote in der Übersicht, z.B. Cities Skylines für 6,99€, Quantum Break für 18,49€
*
gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche

*Humble Store:*
Curve Publisher Sale

*Indie Gala:*
Monday Movitation


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2017)

Im Chip Adventskalender kann man heute über mmoga.de einen zufälligen Steam-Key bekommen. Die Beschränkung ist ein Key pro IP Adresse.
Im Moment sind die Server aber komplett überlastet und nichts geht, muss man gelegentlich später neu versuchen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Im Chip Adventskalender kann man heute über mmoga.de einen zufälligen Steam-Key bekommen. Die Beschränkung ist ein Key pro IP Adresse.
> Im Moment sind die Server aber komplett überlastet und nichts geht, muss man gelegentlich später neu versuchen.



Super, danke für den Hinweis. An den Chip Adventskalender hab ich dieses Jahr gar nicht gedacht


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Super, danke für den Hinweis. An den Chip Adventskalender hab ich dieses Jahr gar nicht gedacht



Gab am Anfang schon mal einen U-Bahn Simulator, den habe ich aber ausgelassen. Dafür aber immerhin den sehr guten Ashampoo Photo Commander 15 abgegriffen. Bei dem Random-Key heute hatte ich leider Pech, da kam bei mir "Mission Runway" raus, son'n Billo-RTL2-Niveau "Game". 

Neben Chip hat ja auch noch PC Welt so einen Software-Kalender. Wie üblich ist da aber meist nur Schrott drin. Vielleicht mit Glück ein interessantes Programm insgesamt mit bei.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2017)

Hat geklappt. Habe Key. Kann den aber erst heute Abend aktivieren. Mal sehen was für ein Spiel das ist.

Falls ich das schon habe wird es halt verschenkt.


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2017)

Was muss man denn da bei Geheimnis angeben?


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2017)

Das Ding ist halt, man bekommt wirklich nur einen Key und hat keine Ahnung was das ist, erst wenn man aktiviert weiß man es. Wenn man das Spiel noch nicht hat und es einen nicht interessiert kann man es so leider aber auch nicht verschenken. Bei Doppelten hat man das Problem natürlich nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Was muss man denn da bei Geheimnis angeben?


GivawayOnSantasDay

Bei mir ist es "Bloodbath Kavkaz" geworden. Scheint ein russischer "Hotline Miami"-Klon zu sein.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2017)

Ach ist ja blöde, leider sind keine Keys mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. Dezember 2017)

Homefront gibt es derzeit kostenlos bei Humble Bundle.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (8. Dezember 2017)

Wer den Gameaward-Stream auf Twitch schaut und Steam mit Twitch verlinkt hat, nimmt alle 15 Minuten an einem Gewinnspiel teil, wo Spiele auf Steam verlost werden!Prey, CSGO, Slime Rancher uvm. sind dabei. Alle 15 Minuten wird neu gelost und man hat jedesmal die Chance. Man kann keine Spiele gewinnen, die man schon besitzt.


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2017)

Prize List

Watching ‘The Game Awards 2017’ Broadcast

The Giveaway will be aired on Steam Broadcasting during the Giveaway Period. You enter the promotion by watching the Steam Broadcasting of the Giveaway (the 'Giveaway Broadcast') during the Giveaway Period while logged into a Steam Account


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2017)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Age of Empires II HD für 4,99€

Wochenendangebote:
Bohemia Interactive Sale
X-franchise (außerdem kann man jedes Spiel bis Sonntag kostenlos zocken)
Absolver für 14,99€
Tom Clancys The Division für 14,99€ (kann bis Sonntag kostenlos gespielt werden)
*
gog.com:*
Team 17 Spiele reduziert

*Green Man Gaming:*
Europa Universalis für 8,50€

*Humble Store:*
Deep Silver 48 hour Sale

*Indie Gala:*
Indie Survivors Bundle
*
Fanatical:*
Cyberlink Software Bundle ab 1€
Icewind Dale Enhanced Edition für 4,99€ (Noch etwas mehr als 7 Stunden)

*Amazon:*
Die Zwerge - Steelcase Edition für 15,97€
*
Gamesplanet:*
Xmas Deals Part 2: 08.12.-10.12. mit u.a. Total War Warhammer (16,99€), Mortal Kombat X (8,99€), For Honor (19,99€), Dirt 4 (19,99€), Cities Skylines (6,66€), Yooka Laylee (19,99€) und einigen anderen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2017)

Auf das aktuelle HumbleBundle-Monthly gibt es übrigens nochmal 10% Extrarabatt.

Das Bundle würde mich wegen *The Long Dark *und *Quantum Break *schon interessieren (wären keine 10 Euro umgerechnet), bevor ich aber kaufe würde muss ich folgendes Wissen:

1. Ist der SP in *The Long Dark *brauchbar? Und wie schaut es mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad aus?
2. Hat sich die Performance von *Quantum Break *mittlerweile gebessert? Oder steht die nach wie vor in keinem Verhältnis zum Hardware-Hunger?


----------



## ZockerCompanion (8. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat sich die Performance von *Quantum Break *mittlerweile gebessert? Oder steht die nach wie vor in keinem Verhältnis zum Hardware-Hunger?



Das ist die Steam Version, welche ohne DirectX 12* auskommt. Ich muss sagen, mein Rechner ist um einiges schwächer als deiner und ich konnte problemlos auf "Hoch" zocken. Hoffe ich konnte dir in diesem Punkt helfen 


*DirectX 12, bei der Win10 Version aus dem Microsoft Store, war das Hauptproblem bei der Perfomance.


----------



## Toshii (9. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auf das aktuelle HumbleBundle-Monthly gibt es übrigens nochmal 10% Extrarabatt.
> 
> Das Bundle würde mich wegen *The Long Dark *und *Quantum Break *schon interessieren (wären keine 10 Euro umgerechnet), bevor ich aber kaufe würde muss ich folgendes Wissen:
> 
> ...



Der Einzelspieler-Part von The Long Dark ist mittlerweile wirklich gut nutzbar. Hatte aber über 2 Jahre gedauert, bis er endlich da war. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist für ein Survival-Spiel mMn echt angemessen. Nicht zuuuu schwer, aber aber bei Weitem auch kein Selbstläufer. Man muss schon wichtige Entscheidungen treffen und kommt in heikle Situationen, wenn z.B. ein Schneesturm über einen hereinbricht und man weit weg von der rettenden Hütte ist. Mir macht das Spiel jedenfalls immer noch eine Menge Spaß!


----------



## MichaelG (9. Dezember 2017)

*Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget € und andere Angebote*



Batze schrieb:


> Ach ist ja blöde, leider sind keine Keys mehr verfügbar.



Übrigens ist es schon lustig, daß Chip Keys zu Addons verschenkt wo man erst einmal a) das Hauptspiel braucht und b) überhaupt erst einmal gar nicht weiß, was man da überhaupt bekommt.

Wenn es Hauptspiele wären ok. Aber wild irgendwelche Addons die für den Beschenkten im Zweifel sinnlos (weil nicht nutzbar) sind?


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2017)

https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/promotions/assassins-creed-black-flag/16/ Umsonst bis 18ten Dezember Uplay Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag im Test: Jetzt mit Test der PC-Version 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8IWwjdPJpiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2017)

Zur Einstimmung auf STAR WARS 8:

LEGO SW7: The Force Awakens für 4,49€.

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/lego-star-wars-the-force-awakens-steam-key--3033-1

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (12. Dezember 2017)

AC: Black Flag gratis: https://freetrial.ubisoft.com/promotions/assassins-creed-black-flag/16/


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. Dezember 2017)

Noch bis übermorgen um 15 Uhr: *Grim Fandango Remastered gratis bei GOG*: https://www.gog.com/game/grim_fandango_remastered


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2017)

Gog hat einen Wintersale - Es gibt Grim Fandango umsonst Grim Fandango Remastered im Test: Auferstanden von den Toten Desweiteren wenn ihr euren Steam Account bei Gog verknüpft gibt es diverse Spiele wenn ihr sie beim Steam besitzt bei Gog umsonst in eure Bibliothek https://www.gog.com/connect

Ich weiss das Trinity Blade es schon gepostet hat aber hier nochmal hinweis für die leute die grim fandando nicht kennen und hinweis auf neue gog connect titel


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2017)

*Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget € und andere Angebote*

Klappt bei mir irgendwie nicht. Zuerst werde ich beim Versuch das Spiel zu bekommen ständig umgeleitet und nun soll ich für Grim Fandango knapp 14 EUR bezahlen.

Update: ist nun bei mir bei GOG drin. Wie 16 weitere Titel dank Connect mit Steam. 

Aber irgendwie übernimmt er nicht alles? Z.B. meine The Witcher-Teile nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2017)

Steam: 
Tagesangebot:
Ken Follett - Die Säulen der Erde für 14,99€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Dezember 2017)

Humble haut das nächste Spiel raus.
Dieses Mal Company of Heroes 2.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/company-of-heroes-2

Und wer Homefront immer noch nicht hat, das ist auf Steam ebenfalls für lau erhältlich.
Homefront on Steam


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Dezember 2017)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Humble haut das nächste Spiel raus.
> Dieses Mal Company of Heroes 2.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/company-of-heroes-2



Interessanterweise ist das scheinbar keine normale Version. Ich hatte CoH2 schon allerdings konnte ich den Humble Key dennoch aktivieren und dort stand dann "PROMO" hinter dem Namen. Scheinbar sind da einige DLCs enthalten, die ich noch nicht hatte.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Dezember 2017)

*layers of fear* für lau im humble store

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/layers-of-fear-and-soundtrack


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Dezember 2017)

Das ursprünglich für PS4 erschienene JRPG Omega Quintet ist jetzt auch endlich für PC erschienen. Zum Release gibt es das Spiel gleich mal mit sattem Rabatt von 40 Prozent für knapp 17 Euro: 
Save 40% on Omega Quintet on Steam

Musste da ausnahmsweise dann doch mal gleich selbst zuschlagen. Persönliche Meinung, die Story ist natürlich Geschmackssache, mir gefällt sie soweit, das rundenbasierte Kampfsystem ist durchaus erfrischend, die englische Sprachausgabe geht aber mal gar nicht, musste gleich auf japanisch umschalten. Technisch mangelt es vor allem am AA, der PC ist nun mal keine PS3 äh PS4 ...


----------



## Bonkic (19. Dezember 2017)

*oxenfree* für lau bei gog

https://www.gog.com/game/oxenfree


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *oxenfree* für lau bei gog
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/oxenfree



Ui, danke für den Hinweis, hätte das beinahe vor einigen Tagen im Sale gekauft, dachte aber, ich habe noch zu viel anderes, jetzt umsonst gleich eingetütet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2017)

Das Retro-Pixel-Strategie-Spiel* Kingdom Classic* kann für die nächsten 24 Stunden kostenlos in sein Steamaccount eingebunden werden.

Kingdom: Classic on Steam

Top! Stand schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste. 

Oh je, oh je... Noch mehr Gratis-Games und ich knacke noch vor Jahresende meine 300-Spiele-Marke.


----------



## svd (21. Dezember 2017)

In den Gamestop-Filialen gibt's den "Steam Link" momentan für 5.99€ (den "Steam Controller" für 39.99€).
Wer derzeit einen günstigen und simplen Weg sucht, Spiele vom Arbeits- ins Wohnzimmer zu legen... hier isser.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2017)

*Steam:*
Steam Winteraktion

*gog.com:*
Winteraktion noch bis 26.12.

*Green Man Gaming:*
Holiday Sale
*
Humble Store:*
Indie Mega Week

*Indie Gala:*
Hump Day Bundle

*Fanatical:*
Deadlight für 0,79€ (noch knapp 7 Stunden)

*Gamesplanet:*
Xmas Deals Part 4


----------



## svd (25. Dezember 2017)

Bei indiegala gäbe es derzeit das Stalker-Bundle, drei Steam-Keys, für knappe 9€. 
Ein guter Preis, üblicherweise sind die alten Schinken noch immer überteuert (egal, ob Steam- oder GOG-Version).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Dezember 2017)

"Tomb Raider" für 2,99€.

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/tomb-raider-steam-key--1065-1

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2017)

*Dishonored 1* für 2,19€.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/dishonored


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (28. Dezember 2017)

Kein Schnapper im klassischen Sinn, aber bei Ebay lassen sich heute mit 15% Rabatt (Code PERFEKTESJAHR) einige Schnäppchen machen.
Highlights, die ich gesehen habe waren eine Xbox One X mit 2. Controller und Forza 7 für 399 Euro und eine One S + Forza Horizon 3 + Hot Wheels Bundle + Fifa18 + Forza Motorsport 7 + Minecraft + 2.Controller- Exklusiv für schlappe 188 Euro oder auch eine PS4 Slim für 169 Euro.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (29. Dezember 2017)

Sonic Forces Digital Bonus Edition Steam Key für 5,35 Euro statt 23,89 Euro

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B075Y3LYHD


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Januar 2018)

Für Freunde der Rundenstrategie sollte das neue Monatsbundle von Humble Bundle lohnen.

Civilization VI mit ein  paar DLC obendrauf für gerade mal 12 Dollar ist ein richtiger Schnapper. 

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2018)

Es war ja schon lange keine Schnäppchenaktion mehr, daher hat man mal eine auf gog gestartet  

GOG Aktion: Guter Vorsatz 2018. Diese geht bis zum 15.Januar.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Januar 2018)

Warum nicht? Ermöglicht mehr Gamingkäufe.  Hab nur vorerst keinen Bedarf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2018)

Mit diesem Bundle bekommt man für gute 5 Euro ne ganze Wagenladung klassische Adventures, u.a.

- The Whispered World 2: Silence
- Gabriel Knight - Sins of the fathers (20th Anniversary)
- Yesterday Origins
- Deponia Doomsday

Und noch ein Paar kleinere Titel. Lohnt für den Preis. 

https://www.indiegala.com/point-and...110&utm_campaign=PointAndClickBundle_20180110

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Januar 2018)

Humble Hope for Orphans Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/games/hope-for-orphans-bundle
(Unter anderem mit Killing Floor 2, Rising Storm 2, Call to Arms und Homefront: The Revolution)


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Januar 2018)

*Steam*:
Tagesangebot:
Papers, please für 1,79€

Außerdem: Neue Angebote der Woche
*
gog:*
Angebote der Woche: Adventure und Retroism
*
Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation


----------



## Konstantin1995 (16. Januar 2018)

Kostenlos bei Humble Bundle: The Red Solstice


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Januar 2018)

Bei Steam gibt es gerade ein *Agarest: Generations of War* Komplettpaket mit allen drei Teilen und DLCs (ob alle DLCs dabei sind weiß ich jetzt aber nicht) für 8,39 Euro (anstelle von 42 Euro für die Einzelteile):
Save 80% on Agarest: The Complete Saga on Steam

Wer auf Rundenstrategie-RPG Mix steht sollte mal reinschauen.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Januar 2018)

Bei https://www.gog.com/ gibt es aktuell Carmageddon TDR 2000 kostenlos.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (25. Januar 2018)

Amnesia Collection gratis: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/amnesia-collection


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2018)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
BattleBlock Theater für 2,99€

Neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:
*Angebote der Woche
*
Indie Gala:*
Monday Motivation
*
Fanatical:*
Endless Space 2 für 13,59€ (noch knapp 9 Stunden)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2018)

Neues HumbleBundle seit gestern Abend aktiv, diesmal die üblichen Verdächtigen von *Rockstar*.

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/rockstar-games-bundle

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2018)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Heliborne für 13,39€

Bis Freitag um 19 Uhr (Midweek Madness):
Fairy Fencer F Advent Dark Force für 13,79€
Cities Skylines für 6,99€ (Kann bis Sonntag auch kostenlos gespielt werden)
Steep für 14,99€ (wird zusätzlich noch Uplay gebraucht)

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche

*Indie Gala:*
Leisure Suit Larry Steam Bundle
*
Fanatical:*
White Noise 2 für 3,99€ (noch knapp 8 Stunden)


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (8. Februar 2018)

Forza Motorsport 6: Apex Premium Edition für 4,24 Euro:
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/p/forza-motorsport-6-apex-premium-edition/9nblggh442gt


----------



## Exar-K (8. Februar 2018)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Kostenlos bei Humble Bundle: The Red Solstice


Und wer es bei Humble verpasst hat, bekommt es heute und morgen direkt bei Steam umsonst:
The Red Solstice on Steam


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2018)

*Konami*-Sale bei wingamestore.com, darunter folgende Schnäppchen:

- *Metal  Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes* für 3,29€

https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7011/METAL-GEAR-SOLID-V-GROUND-ZEROES/

- *Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain* für 8,19€

https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7018/METAL-GEAR-SOLID-V-THE-PHANTOM-PAIN/


----------



## McDrake (11. Februar 2018)

Schöne Sache. Was ist denn das für ein Store. Kannte ich bis eben gar nicht.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Februar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Schöne Sache. Was ist denn das für ein Store. Kannte ich bis eben gar nicht.



Schon ein paar mal hab ich mir da was geholt, hatte bisher keine Probleme. Kann ich empfehlen.
Mit dem Code: pcgames5off (der ist fast immer aktiv) kann man nochmal 5% vom Preis sparen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (13. Februar 2018)

Dead Space gratis: https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/dead-space/dead-space/standard-edition


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2018)

Für jemanden, der das Spiel noch nicht hat sicher super. Allerdings gabs das Spiel schon 2 mal "aufs Haus". Hatte auf einen anderen Titel gehofft (einen, den ich noch nicht habe).


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. Februar 2018)

*Ubisoft Store:*
_Chinese New Year Sale_: https://store.ubi.com/de/chinese-new-year-sale

*GOG:*
_Chinesisches Neujahr:_ https://www.gog.com/
(*The King of Fighters 2002 gibt es gratis!*)
_Neue Spiele bei GOG Connect:_ https://www.gog.com/connect


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2018)

*Software Pyramide + Schnäppchen zum Budget € und andere Angebote*

Dank GoG-Connect ist meine GoG-Bibliothek um weitere 3 Spiele angewachsen. Super. [emoji6]

Aber warum bekomme ich in GoG nicht TW3 dazu obwohl ich bei Steam TW3+aller Addons habe?

Oder ist das Spiel (weil Eigenprodukt von CDP) von dieser Aktion ausgeschlossen?


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dank GoG-Connect ist meine GoG-Bibliothek um weitere 3 Spiele angewachsen. Super. [emoji6]
> 
> Aber warum bekomme ich in GoG nicht TW3 dazu obwohl ich bei Steam TW3+aller Addons habe?
> 
> Oder ist das Spiel (weil Eigenprodukt von CDP) von dieser Aktion ausgeschlossen?



Ist eigentlich ne gute Frage. Gerade weil es eine Eigenproduktion der gleichen Firma ist sollte es ja dabei sein.
Ich koennte mir schon vorstellen, dass es bei anderen Spielen echt schwierig wird, da sowohl Steam, GoG, als auch der Hersteller des Spiels der Sache zustimmen muessten. In dem Fall waeren es ja nur zwei Parteien.

Also will entweder GoG nicht, da sie hoffen, dass ein paar Leut, die das Spiel schon auf Steam haben es nochmal auf GoG DRM frei kaufen oder Steam will nicht. Das waere aber komisch, denn sie haben die Kohle der Kaeufer ja schon und wuerden hauptsaechlich erst mal Traffic spaaren. Der einzige Grund, den ich mir vorstellen koennte, wieso Steam nicht will ist, dass sie wollen, dass Witcher 3 Spieler immer schoen Steam oeffnen muessen und bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht auch eher noch mal bei ihnen im Shop vorbei schauen? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2018)

dead space für lau bei origin.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dead space für lau bei origin.



Hmm, fangen sie wohl jetzt mit den Wiederholungen an, das war schon mal in der "Aufs Haus"-Aktion.


Achso, bei GoG gibt es King of Fighters kostenlos.


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Februar 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Dead Space gratis: https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/dead-space/dead-space/standard-edition





MichaelG schrieb:


> Für jemanden, der das Spiel noch nicht hat sicher super. Allerdings gabs das Spiel schon 2 mal "aufs Haus". Hatte auf einen anderen Titel gehofft (einen, den ich noch nicht habe).






Bonkic schrieb:


> dead space für lau bei origin.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hmm, fangen sie wohl jetzt mit den Wiederholungen an, das war schon mal in der "Aufs Haus"-Aktion.




Hilfe, ich bin in einer Zeitschleife gefangen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. Februar 2018)

Dungeons 2 gratis bei GOG: https://www.gog.com/game/dungeons_2


----------



## Bonkic (17. Februar 2018)

plus-abonnenten bekommen zwei items für *fortnite* umsonst:
https://store.playstation.com/de-de/product/EP1464-CUSA07669_00-PSPCP10000000000
nix besonderes, aber geschenktem gaul...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2018)

*Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate HD* für 2,40€. Mit zusätzlichem 18%-Rabatt-Coupon sogar nur für 1,97€.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/games/castlevania-lords-of-shadow-mirror-of-fate-hd/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (18. Februar 2018)

*Star Wars: The Old Republic:*
Wenn ihr Premium-Spieler seid und bis zum 27. Februar den Code "SWTORSHARETHELOVE" einlöst, bekommt ihr 30 Tage zusätzliche Premiumzeit.
(Das könnt ihr hier tun: www.SWTOR.com/de/redeem-code )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apropos die Nutzungsbedingungen:
- Um für die zusätzlich Spielzeit qualifiziert zu sein, muss euer Benutzerkonto Premium (Abonnenten)-Status haben und ihr müsst den Code "SWTORSHARETHELOVE" bis zum 27. Februar 2018 um 09:01 Uhr MEZ eingelöst haben. 
- Um für die 30 Tage zusätzlich Spielzeit qualifiziert zu sein, muss euer Benutzerkonto vor dem 13. Februar 2018 mindestens 90 Tage inaktiv gewesen sein. 
- Der Chiss-Klauen-Abfänger und das Machtveteranen-Rüstungsset werden am 1-2. März 2018 um 09:01 Uhr MEZ über eine spielinterne Nachricht geliefert. Ihr müsst euch anmelden oder ein SWTOR-Benutzerkonto erstellen, um den Code einzulösen. 
- Der "SWTOSHARETHELOVE"-Code ist ein einzigartiger einmalig verwendbarer Code und kann nur über ein neues oder ein für vor dem 13. Februar 2018 mindestens 90 Tage inaktives Benutzerkonto eingelöst werden; diese Belohnung kann nicht mit anderen Angeboten kombiniert werden und endet am 27. Februar 2018. 
- Alle Belohnungen, die in dieser Aktion enthalten sind, werden den qualifizierten Benutzerkonten am oder bis zum 1-2. März 2018 hinzugefügt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2018)

*Far Cry 4* für 10,20€ bei GreenManGaming.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/games/far-cry-4/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (27. Februar 2018)

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Brawler Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/games/brawler-bundle?hmb_source=humble_home&hmb_medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=mosaic_section_1_layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_1

*Origin:*
EA Publisher Sale: https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/deals/sale
*
UPlay:*
Auf bestimmte Editionen von Rainbow Six: Siege gibt es 30% Rabatt: https://store.ubi.com/de/rainbowsix-siege
Der Rabatt gilt auch für* Steam*: http://store.steampowered.com/app/359550/Tom_Clancys_Rainbow_Six_Siege/

*Tipp: Die Rainbow Six: Siege Edition* (sieht nach der Standard Edition aus) *von der Software Pyramide kostet nur 15€*


----------



## Bonkic (9. März 2018)

*amnesia 1 + 2* gibts momentan gratis bei steam!
Amnesia Collection on Steam
(wer will, kann aber auch bezahlen. merkwürdig - irgendwie).


----------



## Zybba (9. März 2018)

@Sauerlandboy:
*XCOM 2: WotC* gibt es bei Steam aktuell für 24 €


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> @Sauerlandboy:
> *XCOM 2: WotC* gibt es bei Steam aktuell für 24 €


Schon gesehen. Trotzdem nett von dir.  
Warte aber noch bis es unter 20 fällt. Eilt nicht. Vielleicht tut sich zu Ostern da was.


----------



## Denis10 (9. März 2018)

Larry Leisure Suit Bundle für mindestens $ 6,86  bei Indie Gala

https://www.indiegala.com/leisure-s...wsletter&utm_medium=Post&utm_campaign=TGIF_64


----------



## Batze (10. März 2018)

Bei Ubisoft gibt es gerade einen wie ich finde Recht guten Sale auf The Division.

Das Hauptspiel 15€
Der Season Pass 12€
Gold Edition Hauptspiel+Season Pass 27€

Einzel DLCs
DLC Underground 4,50€
DLC Survival 4,50€
DLC Last Stand 4,50€
Einzelne Outfit/Skin Packs je 1,50€ alle 5 zusammen 4,50€

Das ganze läuft noch 4 Tage und 11 Stunden


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2018)

gog.com: St. Patrick's Day Aktion bis zum 19.März


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2018)

"Mad Max" im Star-Deal für 3,49€. Mit nem 10%-Rabatt sogar nur knapp über 3,- Euro.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mad-max


----------



## MichaelG (15. März 2018)

Aktuell bei Origin aufs Haus "Dead in Bermuda". EA scheint in einer Zeitschleife gefangen zu sein. Den Titel gabs auch schon früher mal aufs Haus.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Mad Max" im Star-Deal für 3,49€. Mit nem 10%-Rabatt sogar nur knapp über 3,- Euro.
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/mad-max



"Excluded from Voucher", der 10 Prozent Code geht nicht. 
Bei meinem alten mit 20 Prozent den sie mir kürzlich mal zugeschickt haben steht dann "ungültig".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> "Excluded from Voucher", der 10 Prozent Code geht nicht.
> Bei meinem alten mit 20 Prozent den sie mir kürzlich mal zugeschickt haben steht dann "ungültig".


Ah, okay. Danke für die Korrektur.


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2018)

So oder so, ist Mad Max eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsspiele.
Stimmige Grafik, eine Open World, die auch Sinn macht und mir nie langweilig wurde.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (15. März 2018)

*Twitch Prime:*
Zurzeit bekommt man als Abonnent einige Spiele kostenlos:
Shadow Tactics
SUPERHOT
Tales from Candlekeep: Tomb of Annhihilation
Mr. Shifty
Oxenfree
und Devil May Cry HD

Und im *April* folgen:
Steamworld Dig 2
Tales from the Borderlands
Tokyo 42
Dubwars
und Kingsway

Und wo ich schon mal dabei bin, bekommt man *zurzeit folgende Ingame-Inhalte:*
14 Tägige Premiummitgliedschaft für _Paladins_
Für _Call of Duty: WW2_ eine Heldenhafte-Uniform-Vorratslieferungspaket
Emotes für _Pokemon Tekken DX_
Das Twitch Prime Paket für _Fortnite_
und Kappas Bounty für_ World of Warships_


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> So oder so, ist Mad Max eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsspiele.
> Stimmige Grafik, eine Open World, die auch Sinn macht und mir nie langweilig wurde.


Taugt die Story was? Als AC-Fan hab ich ja ne Schwäche für Open-World, aber nur wenn ein vernünftiger roter Faden existiert.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Taugt die Story was? Als AC-Fan hab ich ja ne Schwäche für Open-World, aber nur wenn ein vernünftiger roter Faden existiert.



Ich habs mir mal für die 3,50 gegönnt. Die Tests waren ja eher durchwachsen aber es sah schon nett aus. Der Sammelkrams soll halt ein wenig "monoton" sein.


----------



## McDrake (16. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Taugt die Story was? Als AC-Fan hab ich ja ne Schwäche für Open-World, aber nur wenn ein vernünftiger roter Faden existiert.



Die Geschichte(-n) ist eigentlich recht gut gelungen. Aber wies halt so ist (bei mir), verzettelt man sich in Nebenaufgaben, welche ich hier um einiges spannender fand, als in den ersten AC-Teilen.
Gewissen Zwischensequenzen sind bei Max im wahrsten Sinne traumatisch.
Aber sind wir ehrlich: Mad Max und Story??? Nicht falsch verstehen, es gibt einen Handlungsstrang und auch gewisse kleinere Nebengeschichten. Aber in der Welt gehts nun mal nicht viel mehr als ums reine Überleben.
Es gibt Sammelkram in Form von Bildern/Fotos, welche  ebenfallskleine Geschichten erzählen, sofern man sich dafür interessiert. Und in der eigentlich trostlosen Wüstenwelt findet man immer wieder etwas Überraschendes, wenn man man sich Zeit nimmt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn ich mir das Spiel nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lasse, habe ich noch viele gute Momente das Games in meinen Erinnerungen, was kein schlechtes Zeichen ist.

Spass machten mir erstaunlicherweise, die Rennen. Dass man Max  und seine Karre "aufleveln" kann, hatte mich ebenfalls motiviert.
Auch wenn ich einige Zeit vor dem Ende das Games das Max-(haha)Level erreicht hatte... eben, weil ich mit Nebenaufgaben, wie Stützpunkte verbessern, EXP gesammelt habe.
Die Kämpfe sind einfach gehalten, was mir dann auch sehr entgegenkommt. Aber sie sind auch gut gestaltet und machten mir ne Menge Spass.
Sie wirkten  "echt" und nicht grossartig überzogen. Brutal vielleicht.

Und für Fans von Screenshots, hats einen extra Modus dafür. Jetzt wo ich die mir wieder anschauen: Die Sandstürme sehen einfach genial aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch sonst sind die Lichtstimmungen, egal ob bei Tag oder bei Nacht, einfach sehr gelungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (17. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warte aber noch bis es unter 20 fällt



*GreenManGaming:*
XCOM 2: War Of The Chosen

Grade auf MyDealz gefunden:
Auf die Seite von GreenManGaming gehen:  https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/xcom-2-war-of-the-chosen/
Dich einloggen und das Spiel in den Warenkorb legen, im Warenkorb wird dann ein aktualisierter Preis von *18 €* angezeigt


Quelle: https://www.mydealz.de/deals/xcom-2-war-of-the-chosen-steam-fur-18eur-gmg-1145683


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2018)

Es gibt derzeit in der USA eine Umfrage bei Humble Bundle. Quelle: Reddit, Neogaf.

https://blob.steamcn.com/forum/201803/17/100231d9zfzbif77gi706f.jpg

Inhalt der Umfrage ist ob man ein Humble Monthly Premium haben möchte.
Premium wär Zugang zu Humble Trove und Zugang zu den AAA Spielen und der Humble Store Rabatt für 15 bis 20 $ Im Monat

Das neue normale Humble Monthly wär ohne Zugang zu Humble Trove und ohne die die AAA Spiele und ohne Store Rabatt für 12$.

Für mich persönlich wär es eine Verschlechterung - wahrscheinlich testet IGN jetzt langsam wo sie ja offiziell Humble Bundle übernommen haben (vorher wars nur intern) was sie machen können.
Schon das Weekly Humble Bundle wurde ja extrem gekürzt und erscheint immer weniger. Auch versuchten sie Leute in ein 12 Monats Humble Monthly Abo mit 20$ Store Credit zu locken.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. März 2018)

Ich denke, den gehen auch teilweise die Spiele aus. Sind letztlich oftmals die gleichen Publisher die dort anbieten, entsprechend gibt es viele Wiederholungen in den Bundles. Für mich sind dies Abos aber ohnehin alle uninteressant, was soll ich im Monat mit x neuen Games, wo ich ohnehin nie zu kommen werde die zu zocken, ich kaufe da weiter in Sales die Titel, die mich einigermaßen interessieren.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (22. März 2018)

Sicher nicht das beste GT, aber als CE ein guter Preis wie ich finde:
https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_g...r-online-rennspiel-playstation-4-2167874.html

Edit: Preis nun von 29 auf 50 gestiegen, kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Batze (22. März 2018)

Gerade auf Steam als Tagesangebot:

Grim Dawn 6,24€
Das AddOn Grim Dawn - Ashes of Malmouth Expansion 13,49€


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. März 2018)

Die Formel 1 startet ja am Wochenende in die neue Saison.

Wer vorab schon ein paar Runden in Melbourne drehen will, auf Humble kann man sich gerade F1 2015  für lau abholen.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/f1-2015


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. März 2018)

Humble haut schon wieder was raus!

Heute: The Darkness 2

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-darkness-ii


Außerdem ist dort Indie Mega Woche.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2018)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
X-Morph Defense für 9,99€

Außerdem gibt es neue Angebote der Woche

*gog.com:*
Angebote der Woche

Übrigens kommen da am 3.April überarbeite Versionen von Simon the Sorcerer 1 & 2 in der 25th Anniversary Edition

*McGame:*
Vikings: Wolves of Midgard für 14,99€
*
Humble Store:*
Indie Mega Week

*IndieGala:*
Monday Motivation

*Gamesplanet:*
Pro Evolution Soccer 2018 für 8,88€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2018)

Doppelpack bei Fanatical.com:

*Bayonetta *und *Vanquish* zusammen für 11,99€.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/bayonetta-plus-vanquish-pack

Preis ist noch 23 Stunden gültig. Separat kosten beide jeweils 6,79€.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Doppelpack bei Fanatical.com:
> 
> *Bayonetta *und *Vanquish* zusammen für 11,99€.
> 
> ...



Oh, gab es das immer noch? Unbedingt zuschlagen, wer die Games noch nicht hat. Hatte zwar Bayonetta schon für PS3 aber Vanquish wollte ich schon immer haben und für den Preis habe ich dann das Bayonetta Full HD Update als Bonus auch doch noch mal mitgenommen, als damals das Bundle erschien.

PS: Die Bosse in Vanquish sind ziemlich heftig ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2018)

*Mass Effect Andromeda* für 12,15€.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01N0...dpPl=1&dpID=51VORN5TFHL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1

Kaufen! Auch wenn andere Spieler auch heute noch daran rumnörgeln, es lohnt sich. Und es läuft sauber.


----------



## Batze (28. März 2018)

Bei mmoga

Minecraft Windows 10 Edition 1,49€
Pizza Connection 3 (Steam) 16,99€

Jeweils noch 48 Stunden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2018)

Ein Paar Schnäppchen bei WinGameStore:

*Dishonored 1* für 2,09€

https://www.wingamestore.com/product/4644/Dishonored/

*Rage* für 2,09€

https://www.wingamestore.com/product/4642/RAGE/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2018)

*Spec Ops: The Line* gibt es hier 2 Tage für umsonst.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/spec-ops-the-line


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Spec Ops: The Line* gibt es hier 2 Tage für umsonst.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/spec-ops-the-line



Gab es zwar schon öfters für lau, aber es bleibt ein unterhaltsames Spiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. März 2018)

Auf *gog.com* gibt es jetzt neu als DRM freie Versionen Mafia 2 und Mafia 3.

Das Tagesangebot ist dort Her Story für 1,29€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. April 2018)

Nochmal *Mass Effect Andromeda*, diesmal für 10,-€.

https://www.amazon.de/Mass-Effect-Andromeda-Code-Box/dp/B01N01Y6WP?tag=pcgh-21&th=1

Außerdem: *Prey* für 7,99€.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-list...e=UTF8&mv_edition=0&mv_platform_for_display=0


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. April 2018)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Twitch Prime:*
> Zurzeit bekommt man als Abonnent einige Spiele kostenlos:
> ...
> Und im *April* folgen:
> ...



Die neuen Spiele kann man sich nun bei Twitch Prime abholen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2018)

*Crusader Kings 2* gibt es vorübergehend gratis bei Steam.

Crusader Kings II on Steam


----------



## MichaelG (6. April 2018)

In der aktuellen Computerbild Spiele 05/2018 sind alle Syberia-Teile incl. Teil 3 als Vollversion dabei. Wer diese Adventure-Serie bislang noch nicht hat, dem bietet sich hier für knapp über 6 EUR die Gelegenheit dazu.  Zumindestens Teil 1 und 2 kann man bedenkenlos und uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Diese gehören für mich mit zu den besten Adventures überhaupt. Schade, daß Teil 3 dazu im Vergleich sehr stark nachgelassen hat und qualitativ nicht ansatzweise mithalten kann. Denn den Stil von Benoit Sokal mag ich eigentlich (da gibt es ja auch noch die beiden Spiele Paradise und Sinking Island von ihm so als Empfehlung von meiner Seite). Günstiger geht es aber momentan sicher nicht an alle 3 Syberia-Adventures heranzukommen.

Dazu im Heft: Nikopol und eine 1 Jahres Lizenz des Virenscanners Eeset. Desweiteren 1 Wimmelbildspiel und diverse Codes für Inhalte zu World of Tanks (Fahrzeug, Garagenplatz und Premiumzeit sowohl für vorhandene Accounts wie für Neueinsteiger, allerdings unterschiedliche Zusammensetzung der Pakete) und Forge of Empires (wer sich dafür interessiert) und auch ein Gutschein für Lieferando.

In Ausgabe 06/2018 gibt es dann im Mai mal wieder eine Platinum Edition für knapp unter 10 EUR mit der Vollversion Hanse - Imperium der Kaufleute (dann gerade frisch releast) und 3 Indie-Titeln: Kholat, Monaco und Pixel Heroes.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2018)

*Fallout 4 - GOTY-Edition* als Retail fur 17,99€. Preis gilt nur dieses WE.

https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_fallout-4-game-of-the-year-edition-rollenspiel-2317467.html


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. April 2018)

Strategie im Überfluss im neuem Humble Bundle!

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/...medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=tile_index_2


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2018)

Spring Sale bei Gameplanet, heisst alle 24 Stunden Flash-Deals.

https://de.gamesplanet.com/

Besonderes Highlights aktuell:
*
Assassin's Creed - Origins* für 28,99€

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/assassin-s-creed-origins-uplay-key--3317-1

Bei HumbleBundle aktueller Preisbrecher:
*
Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain* für 7,49€.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/metal-gear-solid-v-the-phantom-pain


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei HumbleBundle aktueller Preisbrecher:
> *
> Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain* für 7,49€.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/metal-gear-solid-v-the-phantom-pain



Den hat man aber auch bei Gamesplanet.
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/metal-gear-solid-v-the-phantom-pain-steam-key--2857-1

Und sogar die Definitive Edition für nen 10er.
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/metal-gear-solid-v-the-definitive-experience-steam-key--2857-3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2018)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Den hat man aber auch bei Gamesplanet.
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/metal-gear-solid-v-the-phantom-pain-steam-key--2857-1
> 
> Und sogar die Definitive Edition für nen 10er.
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/metal-gear-solid-v-the-definitive-experience-steam-key--2857-3


Ah, okay. War in den ganzen anderen Non-Flash-Deals versteckt. Kann ja mal vorkommen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (17. April 2018)

Bei Origin geht (wieder) Peggle auf's Haus.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. April 2018)

Satellite Reign gibt es kostenlos bei Humble Bundle.


----------



## McDrake (19. April 2018)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Satellite Reign gibt es kostenlos bei Humble Bundle.



Wenn man Syndicate mochte, unbedingt zugreifen! Gutes Gameplay, super Soundtrack.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2018)

Steam hat aktuell auch etwas zu verschenken:

"Eador: Masters of the Broken World".

https://store.steampowered.com/app/232050/Eador_Masters_of_the_Broken_World/


----------



## Clover81 (24. April 2018)

Bei Bücher.de gibt es das SNES Mini für 77€ im Sonderangebot.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2018)

Hast du einen direkten Link? Unter der Suche find ich nichts ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hast du einen direkten Link? Unter der Suche find ich nichts ...


Ich bin mal so nett und helfe dem alten Mod-Opa: 

https://www.buecher.de/shop/elektro...re/products_products/detail/prod_id/48592150/


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2018)

Ich hab einfach nur nach SNES Mini gesucht. 

Vielen dank, aber durch meine "Krüppel"-Suche hab ich einen BT-Receiver von 8Bitdo gefunden ... sehr schön.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2018)

"Civilization 6" als Retail und versandkostenfrei für 9,- Euro.

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_sid-meier-s-civilization-vi-strategie-pc-2139471.html


----------



## Clover81 (24. April 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach nur nach SNES Mini gesucht.
> 
> Vielen dank, aber durch meine "Krüppel"-Suche hab ich einen BT-Receiver von 8Bitdo gefunden ... sehr schön.



Also hast du noch was davon. Das freut mich. Aber in die Suche "Super" einzugeben hätte genügt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. Mai 2018)

Im Square Enix Shop kann man sich bis 5. Mai das Spiel *Mini Ninjas* gratis holen.
https://store.eu.square-enix.com/de/product/310558/mini-ninjas-pc-download

Einfach Mini Ninjas in den Einkaufskorb legen und den Coupon *MiniNinjas* nutzen.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (7. Mai 2018)

*Humble Bundle:*
Im aktuellen _Humble Monthly Bundle_ gibt es als frühzeitiges Spiel : _Destiny 2_. https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly
Das Humble Monthly kostet _12$_ im monat, ist aber Monatlich kündbar, wenn man nur ein Bundle haben möchte.
Die restlichen Spiele des Bundles, werden am 1. Freitag des nächsten Monats enthüllt und freigeschaltet.
Zudem erhält man (für die Dauer des Abos) Zugang zur Humble Trove (https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove) und 10% Rabatt im Humble Store (https://www.humblebundle.com/store)


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2018)

Bei mmoga

Weil es ja gerade in aller Munde ist.

Pillars of Eternity II - Deadfire  34,99€ (Steam Key)


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. Mai 2018)

*The Flame in the Flood* gratis bei Humblebundle bis Samstag, 19 Uhr


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2018)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> *The Flame in the Flood* gratis bei Humblebundle bis Samstag, 19 Uhr


Sollte man sich unbedingt holen. Toller Grafik-/Zeichenstil, herrlicher Soundtrack und sehr forderndes Roguelike-Gameplay.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Mai 2018)

*Stories Path of Destinies* gibt es gerade kostenlos auf Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/439190/Stories_The_Path_of_Destinies/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Mai 2018)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> *Stories Path of Destinies* gibt es gerade kostenlos auf Steam.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/439190/Stories_The_Path_of_Destinies/


Oha. Kenne ich zwar nicht, sieht aber ansprechend aus. Steam-Bibliothek hat nun die 300er geknackt.


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. Mai 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oha. Kenne ich zwar nicht, sieht aber ansprechend aus. Steam-Bibliothek hat nun die 300er geknackt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2018)

Das Spiel ist auf jedenfall ein echter Geheimtipp


----------



## Elektrostuhl (17. Mai 2018)

Humble Bundle verschenkt zur Zeit Galactic Civilizations II Ultimate Edition.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Mai 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oha. Kenne ich zwar nicht, sieht aber ansprechend aus. Steam-Bibliothek hat nun die 300er geknackt.



300 ??? Anfänger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 300 ??? Anfänger.


Ja Himmel... Ich hab Familie, und die braucht auch was zum Beissen.


----------



## Batze (18. Mai 2018)

Neue Angebote auf mmoga

Command & Conquer - The Ultimate Collection - 4,99€
Project CARS 2 - 22,99€
Pillars of Eternity II - Deadfire - 26,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2018)

"Prey" für 11,29€.

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/prey-steam-key--3056-1


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2018)

"Deus Ex - Mankind Divided" für 4,49€

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/deus-ex-mankind-divided

und der dazugehörige Season Pass für 3,79€.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/deus-ex-mankind-divided-season-pass


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2018)

Aktuelle CB Spiele Platinum Edition u.a. mit der Vollversion Hanse Imperium der Kaufleute.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Mai 2018)

*unreal gold* für lau bei gog.com.
https://www.gog.com/game/unreal_gold


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/mysterium

Ein Spitzen Brettspiel und eine gut Umsetzung!


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Mai 2018)

Die visual Novel:  Sunrider: Mask of Arcadius gibt es auch gratis auf gog.com:
https://www.gog.com/game/sunrider_mask_of_arcadius


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Mai 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die visual Novel:  Sunrider: Mask of Arcadius gibt es auch gratis auf gog.com:
> https://www.gog.com/game/sunrider_mask_of_arcadius



Ja, habe ich auch gesehen, ist aber ohnehin ein kostenloses Spiel (etwa bei Steam), die anderen Teile muss man sich für das "volle Programm" dann auch bei GoG kaufen. GoG hatte bisher nur keine Visual Novels im Angebot, das ist jetzt neu.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. Mai 2018)

Guns of Icarus Alliance (Steam) wird zur Zeit kostenlos angeboten.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Mai 2018)

Wollte ich reinnehmen will aber nicht. Oder brauche ich dazu das Basisspiel Guns of Icarus ?


----------



## Zybba (24. Mai 2018)

So wie ich das verstehe müsste das Basisspiel dann ebenfalls gratis enthalten sein.

"Purchase Guns of Icarus Alliance and receive a free copy of the original game in your library if you don't already own it."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Mai 2018)

"Hacknet - Deluxe" kostenlos im HumbleStore.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hacknet-deluxe


----------



## MichaelG (24. Mai 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe müsste das Basisspiel dann ebenfalls gratis enthalten sein.
> 
> "Purchase Guns of Icarus Alliance and receive a free copy of the original game in your library if you don't already own it."



Thx. Hab ich auch gerade gefunden. Supi 2 Spiele mehr in der Steambibliothek.

Und mit Hacknet ist es Nr. 3.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. Mai 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wollte ich reinnehmen will aber nicht. Oder brauche ich dazu das Basisspiel Guns of Icarus ?


Edit: Sehe gerade, dass sich das Thema erledigt hat.  Die "Schuld" lag übrigens bei Steam. Es hatte sich ein Distributionsfehler eingeschlichen, der mittlerweile behoben ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2018)

"SteamWorld Heist" für 3,74€.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0711...eist+steam&dpPl=1&dpID=91hMJbbAV-L&ref=plSrch


----------



## Elektrostuhl (25. Mai 2018)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Humble Bundle verschenkt zur Zeit Galactic Civilizations II Ultimate Edition.



Falls jemand die Aktion bei Humble Bundle verpasst hat, kann sich das Spiel jetzt kostenlos bei Steam sichern.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (31. Mai 2018)

Bei *Twitch Prime* gibt es seit heute neue *Spiele*:

Banner Saga 1 + 2
STRAFE: Millennium Edition
Treadnauts
Tumblestone

Zudem gibt es zurzeit folgenden ingame *Inhalte*:

5 seltene Nexomania-Beutetruhen für Heroes of the Storm
Twitch Prime Paket #2 für Fortnite
Ultimatives Vorratslieferungspaket für Call of Duty: WW2
Champion von Enza-Paket für Battlerite
Reittier, Skin und mehr für Paladins
Paket mit Regalia-Design „Witterung“ für Final Fantasy 15


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2018)

*Steam:*
Tagesangebot:
Just Cause Franchise

Wochenendaktionen:
505 Games Publisher Aktion
Rising Storm 2: Vietnam für 11,49€ (kann auch noch 2 Tage lang kostenlos gespielt werden)
Train Simulator für 14,99€ (kann aktuell ebenfalls kostenlos gezockt werden)
Games Workshop-Aktion

*gog.com:*
Death Road to Canada für 7,29€

*Green Man Gaming:*
Hot Deals

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble ArmA 2018 Bundle
Die ganzen ArmA Spiele in einem Paket. Falls sich jemand fragt, was ArmA Cold War Assault ist. Das ist Operation Flashpoint, wurde damals aus Namensgründen (Codemasters hat die Namensrechte) umbenannt und wird seitdem unter diesem Namen verkauft.

*Indie Gala:*
Anime Rhapsody Bundle

*Fanatical:*
Bento Bundle
Killer Bundle XI

*Gamesplanet:*
Angebote


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2018)

*GTA V* für 14,99€.

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/grand-theft-auto-v-rockstar-key--2625-1


----------



## Tuetenclown (4. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *GTA V* für 14,99€.
> 
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/grand-theft-auto-v-rockstar-key--2625-1



Ist das verrückt, dass ich ernsthaft drüber nachdenke? Ich habe keine Zeit dafür und habs bereits auf der 360 damals durchgezockt...


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2018)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Ist das verrückt, dass ich ernsthaft drüber nachdenke? Ich habe keine Zeit dafür und habs bereits auf der 360 damals durchgezockt...



Habs nicht ml da geschafft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2018)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Ist das verrückt, dass ich ernsthaft drüber nachdenke? Ich habe keine Zeit dafür und habs bereits auf der 360 damals durchgezockt...


Hörst du wie es "Kauf mich! Kauf mich!" ruft?
Wenn ja... Dann ist das in der Tat verrückt.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2018)

bei *gog.com* startet der *summer sale*.
als boni gibts ab 5 euro einkaufswert *sunless sea* und ab 20 euro *rime* (meine güte, muss das an sich ja tolle spiel gefloppt sein...).


----------



## Zybba (4. Juni 2018)

Tuetenclown schrieb:


> Ist das verrückt, dass ich ernsthaft drüber nachdenke? Ich habe keine Zeit dafür und habs bereits auf der 360 damals durchgezockt...


Nein.
Es ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel und bietet gegenüber der 360 Variante viele Verbesserungen.


----------



## MrFob (4. Juni 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei *gog.com* startet der *summer sale*.
> als boni gibts ab 5 euro einkaufswert *sunless sea* und ab 20 euro *rime* (meine güte, muss das an sich ja tolle spiel gefloppt sein...).



Hm, Kingdom Come ist gar nicht mit dabei. Auch sonst sehe ich da leider nichts, was mich irgendwie anspricht. Vielleicht nehme ich ein paar wirklich alte Sachen mit, die gerade fuer $2 oder so zu haben sind. Ansonsten ist diesnmal leider nichts fuer mich dabei.

Aber schoen ist wieder die Steam Connect Aktion. So habe doch 2-3 Spiele aus meiner Steam Bibliothek nun auch DRM frei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2018)

Im Übrigen verschenkt GoG aktuell "Xenonauts".

https://www.gog.com/game/xenonauts


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2018)

Neues Daedalic-Bundle bei HumbleBundle:

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_2


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2018)

Und bei gog connect gibts auch wieder von manchen Steamspielen eine Gog-Version. Also da auch mal reinschauen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (6. Juni 2018)

Totally Accurate Battlegrounds zum Release für alle in den ersten 100 Stunden kostenlos zum Download.
Wer es danach erwerben will zahlt 4,99€


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juni 2018)

Dreier-Pack bei Fanatical.com:

Titan Quest Anniversary, Darksiders Remastered und Red Faction Guerrilla zusammen für 9,99€.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle...sh&utm_campaign=StarDeal+THQNordicLegendsPack


----------



## MrFob (7. Juni 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und bei gog connect gibts auch wieder von manchen Steamspielen eine Gog-Version. Also da auch mal reinschauen.



Haben auch noch andere Probleme damit? Ich habe eigentlich Grim Dawn und Amnesia in meinem Steam Account aber GOG hat nur Banner Saga erkannt. In meinem Steam Profil habe ich alles auf Public gestellt aber ich versuche jetzt schon seit 2 Tagen zu refreshen und es klappt einfach nicht.

Uebrigens: Im Uplay Store ist z Zt. E3 Sale mit ziemlich vielen reduzierten Spielen (unter anderem Far Cry 5 und AC: Origins).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juni 2018)

*Tomb Raider ( 2013 )* für 2,99€.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/203160/Tomb_Raider/


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Juni 2018)

Ziggurat gibt es gerade bei GOG.com gratis.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2018)

Thx. GOG-Account ist um 1 Spiel reicher.


----------



## Bast3l (12. Juni 2018)

Ubi verschenkt die for honor starter edition: free.ubisoft.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2018)

Wer schnell ist kann "Rocket League" noch bis 16:00 Uhr für 6,59€ erhaschen. Vorher aber den 40%-Rabatt einlösen. 

https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/games/rocket-league/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2018)

Neues Indie-Bundle bei Fanatical für nur 3,69€. Die Highlights darunter:

- Fahrenheit Remastered
- Baphomets Fluch 1-3
- Among the Sleep (Enhanced Edition)

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle...medium=Push&utm_campaign=Bundle+IndieLegends8


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2018)

*swords and soldiers hd* für lau bei steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/63500/Swords_and_Soldiers_HD/


----------



## MrFob (21. Juni 2018)

Shadowrun Returns Deluxe umsonst bei Humble,:

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...ayout_index_1_layout_type_threes_tile_index_1


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2018)

*railway empire* für 19,99 euro bei aldi (zum vergleich: 34,99 im steam-sale!)

https://www.aldilife.com/de/online-...itere-simulationen/railway-empire/p/alg831236

edit: 
der preis ist jetzt leider wieder auf 42,99 gestiegen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juni 2018)

*gog.com:*
Dort gibt es seit ein paar Tagen neu Flucht von Monkey Island (Escape from Monkey Island). Sogar gleich auf Deutsch.

Außerdem läuft das Daedalic Wochenende 
*
Indiegala:*
Friday Special Bundle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juni 2018)

Es sind noch knapp 20 Stunden mehrere Telltale-Titel bei WinGameStore im Angebot, darunter folgende Preishammer:
*
- Guadians of the Galaxy
- The Walking Dead - Season 3
*
Jeweils 5,39€. Und endlich mal als Steam-Keys, sonst verkauft WGS immer nur Keys für den Telltale-Client.

https://www.wingamestore.com/showcase/Telltale-Weekend-Sale/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2018)

*XCOM 2 (Retail)* für 7,99€.

https://www.amazon.de/2K-Games-6447...ie=UTF8&qid=1530047628&sr=1-1&keywords=xcom+2


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2018)

WinGameStore hat heute ebenfalls seinen Summer Sale gestartet.

https://www.wingamestore.com/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. Juli 2018)

*Twitch Prime*:
Anscheinend gibt es demnächst, zur Feier vom Prime Day, einige Spiele kostenlos. 
Der Anfang macht _Pillars of Eternity_ in der _Definitive Edition_ und ist verfügbar bis zum 4. Juli

(Benötigt Twitch Prime. Twitch Prime ist ein Abonnement, das in Amazon Prime schon inkludiert ist, dafür einfach Twitch und Amazon Konto verknüpfen.
Die Spiele benötigen den Twitch Launcher zum runterladen und spielen. Die Spiele bleiben erhalten, selbst wenn das Abonnement ausläuft, so war es zumindest bei den bisherigen Spielen.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. Juli 2018)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Twitch Prime*:
> Anscheinend gibt es demnächst, zur Feier vom Prime Day, einige Spiele kostenlos.
> Der Anfang macht _Pillars of Eternity_ in der _Definitive Edition_ und ist verfügbar bis zum 4. Juli



Die nächsten 4 Spiele sind online: 
Q.U.B.E. 2 (bis zum 9. Juli)
Metal Slug 3 (bis zum 2. August)
The Last Blade (bis zum 2. August)
Twinkle Star Sprites (bis zum 2. August)


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2018)

cool! danke.
gar nicht gewusst, dass amazon prime genügt, um die twitch-spiele abzustauben.


----------



## Briareos (4. Juli 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> cool! danke.
> gar nicht gewusst, dass amazon prime genügt, um die twitch-spiele abzustauben.


Ich wusste das auch nicht.
Von daher auch von meiner Seite ein großes Dankeschön!


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2018)

Ich schließ mich mal den Leuten über mir an ... das wusste ich auch. 

Also vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## ZockerCompanion (5. Juli 2018)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Twitch Prime*:
> Anscheinend gibt es demnächst, zur Feier vom Prime Day, einige Spiele kostenlos.



Die nächsten Spiele sind:
Battle Chef Brigade (bis zum 10. Juli)
Manual Samuel (bis zum 11. Juli)


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juli 2018)

Im Humble Bundle: Monthly Bundle sind im August dabei: A Hat in Time, Conan Exiles und The Escapists 2. Weitere Spiele werden dann immer noch später freigeschaltet.
http://www.4players.de/4players.php...in_Time_Conan_Exiles_und_The_Escapists_2.html


----------



## ZockerCompanion (8. Juli 2018)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Twitch Prime*:
> Anscheinend gibt es demnächst, zur Feier vom Prime Day, einige Spiele kostenlos.



Vergisst nicht euch die nächsten Spiele abzuholen:
Next Up Hero (bis zum (13. Juli)
GoNNER (bis zum 12. Juli)
Uurnog Uurnlimited (bis zum 14. Juli)

Außerdem gibt es für Prime Mitglieder 50% Rabatt + ein gratis Upgrade (keine Ahnung woraus das besteht) für THE KING OF FIGHTERS XIV STEAM EDITION: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07328KTHK


*Humble Bundle:*
Das neue Humble Monthly Bundle wurde vorgestellt, mit den folgenden Early Unlocks:
A Hat in Time
The Escapists 2 
Conan Exiles


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juli 2018)

Flash-Deals beim WinGameStore:

- *Hard West* für 2,59€

https://www.wingamestore.com/product/5143/Hard-West/

- *Titan Quest: Ragnarök* für 7,69€

https://www.wingamestore.com/product/8204/Titan-Quest-Ragnark/


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2018)

Nach 17 Jahren  gibt es jetzt einen Patch für 

*Desperados: Wanted Dead or Alive*

Das Spiel wird Fit gemacht für WIN 10 Mac und Linux und als ganz feiner Bonus wird sogar die Legendäre Demo Version mit reingepatcht. Zeitgleich gibt es das Spiel momentan für Taschengeldmäßige *0,99€* sowohl bei Steam als auch bei Gog.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2018)

Jetzt müßten sie noch Desperados 1 und 2 sowie Robin Hood WIN 10-Reif patchen *träum* Robin Hood war ein genialer Desperados/Commandos-ähnlicher Ableger. In das Spiel habe ich auch zig Stunden versenkt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jetzt müßten sie noch Desperados 1 und 2 sowie Robin Hood WIN 10-Reif patchen *träum* Robin Hood war ein genialer Desperados/Commandos-ähnlicher Ableger. In das Spiel habe ich auch zig Stunden versenkt.



Meinst du das hier? https://www.gog.com/game/robin_hood


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2018)

"Bayonetta" für 5,99€. Preis gilt aber nur noch knapp 48 Stunden.

https://www.indiegala.com/bayonetta...14&utm_campaign=CrackerjackBayonetta_20180714


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juli 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Meinst du das hier? https://www.gog.com/game/robin_hood


Genau. Super 1000% Thx.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juli 2018)

Summersale bei GreenManGaming.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/s...llout4_GOTY_DOTD&utm_content=SummerSale_Image


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2018)

*MGS5: Ground Zeroes* und *MGS: The Phantom Pain*, zusammen für nur 6,66€.

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/metal-gear-solid-v-the-definitive-experience-steam-key--2857-3


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juli 2018)

*Guns of Icarus* gibt es gerade kostenlos bei Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_1


Dazu gibt es wieder ein Bundle mit "Pay what you want", ab 85 Cent sind dabei *Sniper: Ghost Warrior Gold, Chronicles of Mystery: The Scorpio Ritual und Combat Wings: Battle of Britain*, ab 7,08 Euro kommen dazu: *Lords of the Fallen - Game of the Year Edition, Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 Collector's Edition und Sniper Ghost Warrior 2: World Hunter Pack*. Ab 12, 80 Euro kommen noch* Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 und das Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 - Multiplayer Map Pack *dazu.
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/...medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=tile_index_5


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juli 2018)

*The Flame in the Flood* für 0,99€.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/t...423528573&mc_cid=35cd2e24d2&mc_eid=21dae2b829


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. August 2018)

Wer sich schon mal auf Phantom Doctrine einstimmen und/oder auf Dämonenjagd gehen möchte.
*Hard West für 1,99€*. 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/307670/Hard_West/


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. August 2018)

Auf Steam erhält man derzeit (noch für 48 Stunden) den Multiplayer-Shooter Insurgency kostenlos.  Außerdem erhält man mit dem Spiel in der Bibliothek 10% Rabatt auf den Nachfolger Insurgency: Sandstorm. Für diejenigen die es interessiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2018)

*Battlefield 1* in der Revolution Edition für 9,99€.

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074WLYF3W...59ac90df873b07ee6833798f3&language=de_DE&th=1


----------



## Batze (16. August 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Battlefield 1* in der Revolution Edition für 9,99€.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074WLYF3W...59ac90df873b07ee6833798f3&language=de_DE&th=1



Gibt es auch zum gleichem Preis gerade Original bei EA Origin. Wer nur das Hauptspiel haben möchte, ohne Saison Pass zahlt dort 4,99€


----------



## ZockerCompanion (16. August 2018)

*Origin:*
Dankeschön-Sale mit bis zu 85% Rabatt: https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/deals/sale

*Unter anderem:*
Battlefield 1 für 4,99€ (Revolution Edition für 9,99€/ Season Pass für 7,49€)
Need for Speed Payback für 20,99€ (Deluxe Edition für 26,66€)
FIFA 18 für 19,99€
Titanfall 2 Ultimate Edition für 9,99€
EA Family Bundle für 9,99€ (beinhaltet Need For Speed, Plants vs Zombies GW2 und Unravel)

Mit Origin Access gibt es noch zusätzlich 10% Rabatt.


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2018)

im humble store gibt's gerade orwell für lau.

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZockerCompanion (17. August 2018)

*Origin:*
Wer das originale Burnout Paradise auf Origin besitzt, bekommt Burnout Paradise Remastered für 4,99€:  https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/burnout/burnout-paradise-remastered
( Das Spiel erscheint am 21.08.2018 )


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. August 2018)

Hm, ich habe die Ultimate-Box von Burnout Paradise und das neue kostet als Vorbestellung 19,99 EUR. Stimmt da etwas nicht oder bekommt man den günstigen Preis erst nach Release?


----------



## Batze (17. August 2018)

Bei mir steht auch 19,99€, habe auch die BP Ultimate Box.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (17. August 2018)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe die Ultimate-Box von Burnout Paradise und das neue kostet als Vorbestellung 19,99 EUR. Stimmt da etwas nicht oder bekommt man den günstigen Preis erst nach Release?





Batze schrieb:


> Bei mir steht auch 19,99€, habe auch die BP Ultimate Box.



Ich hab grade nochmal nachgeguckt, es scheint irgendwie verbuggt (oder absicht ) zu sein.
Um an den Preis zu kommen: Sucht am besten den Banner auf der Startseite (dafür etwas runter scrollen, ihr müsst dafür eingeloggt sein):  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Draufklicken: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und sparen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. August 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis. Für 5 Euro ist das absolut okay. Hab ich auch gleich mal mitgenommen 

Für Fussballfans: Im Humble Store gibt es das bald erscheinende Pro Evolution Soccer 2019 für 29,16€
Wer das Humble Monthly Bundle noch im Abo hat, bekommt ja immer noch 10% Rabatt dazu. Ich musste also nur 26,24€ zahlen. Auf Steam und vielen anderen Plattformen kostet es 49,99€. Also fast die Hälfte gespart


----------



## Batze (17. August 2018)

Jo Danke, hab es jetzt auch gefunden.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (19. August 2018)

*UPlay:*
Gamescom Sale: https://store.ubi.com/de/gamescom-2018


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2018)

*Tomb Raider* für 2,99€.

https://www.amazon.de/Tomb-Raider-P...0_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=tomb+raider+steam+code


----------



## ZockerCompanion (20. August 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Tomb Raider* für 2,99€.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Tomb-Raider-P...0_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=tomb+raider+steam+code



und Tomb Raider Anniversary für 0,98€: https://www.amazon.de/Tomb-Raider-Anniversary-PC-Code/dp/B01E73WFZ8/ref=pd_cp_367_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01E73WFZ8&pd_rd_r=a44046a5-a473-11e8-b121-aba2fb1b9eb3&pd_rd_w=98Gsz&pd_rd_wg=L0Mhc&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_p=e3d2b971-8ce7-438b-ac68-8836384e190a&pf_rd_r=SAG0VBE9DBQQ57MTXTMT&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=SAG0VBE9DBQQ57MTXTMT


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. August 2018)

Die For Honor Starter Edition gibt es gerade auf Steam für lau.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/304390/FOR_HONOR/?snr=1_4_4__118


----------



## Denis10 (22. August 2018)

Was verstehen die unter free for a limited time? Dass ich es ein paar Tage lang kostenlos testen kann oder dass ich ein paar Tage Zeit habe, mir es kostenlos zu holen und es dann in meinem Account bleibt?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. August 2018)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Was verstehen die unter free for a limited time? Dass ich es ein paar Tage lang kostenlos testen kann oder dass ich ein paar Tage Zeit habe, mir es kostenlos zu holen und es dann in meinem Account bleibt?



Das Angebot ist eben nur für kurze Zeit. Einmal auf Installieren klicken und das Spiel wird dem Account hinzugefügt und bleibt da auch.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (30. August 2018)

*Twitch Prime:*
Neue Spiele für lau (Twitch Prime Abonnement vorausgesetzt):

Guild of Dungeoneering
Gunpoint
Strife: Veteran Edition
Pumped BMX +
The Adventure Pals

Zudem weitere Goodies:

RuneScape: Mitgliedschaft und Loot-Paket
PUBG: JUNGLE CRATE
Overwatch: Zwei Wrecking Ball-Lootboxen
Call of Duty: WWII: Ultimatives Vorratslieferungspaket (nur noch heute)
Eternal: Die Eternal-Sammlerprämie
Warframe: Ausrüstungs-Paket I
Warframe: Trinity Prime Paket


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2018)

Im Humblestore kann man *Warhammer 40000: Space Marine* noch knappe 48 Stunden lang kostenlos einsacken.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...r40kspacemarine_storefront&utm_content=Banner


----------



## Batze (31. August 2018)

Neues bei MMOGA rausgefischt

DOOM 4 Uncut -  7,49€ (Weekend Deal)
Assetto Corsa - Ultimate Edition (alle DLCs enthalten) - 19,99€
Pro Evolution Soccer 2019 - 34,99€
Rocket League - 7,49€ (Weekend Deal)
F1 2018 - Headline Edition - 32,99€


----------



## RevolverOcelot (8. September 2018)

Overwatch bei Humble Monthly Bundle im Oktober Bundle für 12$

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthl..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_1


----------



## Spiritogre (10. September 2018)

METAL GEAR SOLID V: The Definitive Experience also inkl. Ground Zeros und Phantom Pain und aller DLCs gibt es für 6,44 Euro bei: https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/metal-gear-solid-v-definitive-experience


----------



## Batze (11. September 2018)

Warscheinlich wegen der Gratis Aktion Battlefield 1 Premium Pass gibt es momentan das Grundspiel Battlefield 1 bei EA/Origin für 4,99€.


----------



## Sanador (19. September 2018)

Nächste Woche verschwindet* Forza Horizon 2 *vom *Xbox Marketplace*.
Interessenten sollten es sich überlegen das Basisspiel noch zu kaufen.
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/f...laum/bzg3c4z62f00#activetab=pivot:overviewtab
Zumal alle Addons/DLC statt *116,99* nun 23,40 € kosten.
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/f...d=msft_web_search#activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2018)

gog.com feiert 10jährigen Geburtstag mit einigen Angeboten.

Nett sind z.B. diese Sammlungen:

Sammlung 1: Die zeitlosen Musthaves - Mit Theme Hospital, Dungeon Keeper 2, Another World und System Shock 2 für zusammen 4,39€
Sammlung 2: In Würde altern - Mit Dragon Age Origins, Owlboy und Homeworld für zusammen 8,69€
Sammlung 3: Moderne Klassiker - Mit Kingdom Come Deliverance, Battle Chaser Nightwar und Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun für zusammen 21,59€

Außerdem darf abgestimmt werden, welches Spiel die gog-Nutzer kostenlos bekommen werden. Zur Wahl stehen Shadow Warrior 2, Superhot und Firewatch

Neu gibts übrigens dort jetzt auch Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Oktober 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Neu gibts übrigens dort jetzt auch Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine



Leider bisher nur auf Englisch. Trotzdem klasse, dass man es nun auch digital erwerben kann. Immerhin das beste 3D Indiana Jones Adventure.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Oktober 2018)

Grey Goo Definitive Edition unverschämt günstig für 1,39€.
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/grey-goo-definitive-edition


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Oktober 2018)

HumbleBundle hat diese Woche viele Angebote mit Schwerpunkt "Weibliche Protagonisten".

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...ayout_index_1_layout_type_threes_tile_index_2


----------



## Batze (5. Oktober 2018)

Greift zu, schnell, laut meiner Anzeige nur noch knapp 23 Stunden, Shadow Warrior 2. Einer der besten Loot Shooter die es überhaupt gibt. Jetzt Kostenlos auf gog.
https://www.gog.com/10years


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Oktober 2018)

Wow. Das ging aber fix. Jetzt schon mehr als 30% reduziert.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/750920/Shadow_of_the_Tomb_Raider/


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2018)

neues fanatical bundle, ua mit grey goo, rebel galaxy und rime. 
https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle...&utm_source=CJ&cj_pid=7988170&cj_aid=13215061
gibt 2 bezahlstufen, für tier 2 (alle spiele) werden etwa 5 euro fällig. 

ps:
wer worte wie "adhs-generation" in den mund nimmt, sollte andere vielleicht besser nicht als "kiddies" bezeichnen...


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2018)

alan wake gibt's wieder bei steam und kostet in der comeback-woche nur 2,50 euro!
https://store.steampowered.com/app/108710/Alan_Wake/


----------



## Zybba (25. Oktober 2018)

Das original Metro 2033 ist aktuell gratis auf Steam. Ist aber nicht die Redux Version!
https://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/Metro_2033/


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2018)

Momentan bei mmoga der kommende 

Football Manager 2019 für 37,99€.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2018)

bei steam bekommt man bis zum 29.10 das ziemlich unbekannte stealth-game murderous pursuits umsonst.
regulär angeblich 20 euro. wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass die viele dafür gezahlt haben. 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/638070/Murderous_Pursuits/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Oktober 2018)

Viele kleine Indie-Schätzchen im "Day of the Devs 2018"-Bundle, ab einem Euro gibt es bereits den LucasArts-Klassiker "Vollgas - Remastered".

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/...evs2018_bundle&linkID=&utm_content=hero_image

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. Oktober 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Viele kleine Indie-Schätzchen im "Day of the Devs 2018"-Bundle, ab einem Euro gibt es bereits den LucasArts-Klassiker "Vollgas - Remastered".
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/...evs2018_bundle&linkID=&utm_content=hero_image



 Und für rund 6 € bekommt man u.a. Yooka-Laylee dazu.


----------



## Toshii (29. Oktober 2018)

Seit heute Abend bis zum 1.November läuft der Steam-Halloween-Sale. Am gruseligsten finde ich, wie lieblos der Sale gemacht wurde und wie wenig Spiele mich persönlich interessieren. 
Jeder Sale scheint mir immer mehr den anderen zu gleichen, nur der Anlass ändert sich - aber weder großartig die Rabatte, noch die heruntergesetzten Spiele...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. November 2018)

*Metal Gear Solid*-Triple-Pack, bestehend aus:
*
- Metal Gear Rising
- Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes
- Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain*

Für nur 3,99€!

https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/games/metal-gear-triple-pack-pc/
*
Castlevania*-Triple-Pack, bestehend aus:
*
- Lords of Shadows: Mirror of Fate HD
- Lords of Shadows: Ultimate Edition
- Lords of Shadows 2 Digital Bundle
*

Für nur 2,99€! 

https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/games/castlevania-triple-pack-pc/


----------



## Zybba (1. November 2018)

Das MGS Bundle ist leider bereits ausverkauft.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. November 2018)

*Twitch Prime:*
Es gibt neue gratis Spiele für Prime-Mitglieder (_bis zum 30. Nov. 18_):
The Pillars of Earth (oder auf deutsch: Die Säulen der Erde)
Overcooked
Overload
AER: Memories of Old

Sonst gibt es noch:
Assassin's Creed Odyssey: „Ägäische Piraten“-Paket_ (bis zum 4. Dez. 18 )_
Warframe: Trinity Prime Paket _( bis zum 12. März 19)_
Warframe: Prime Waffen-Paket _(bis zum 11. März 19)_
Rainbow Six: Siege - Die Twitch Prime-Kollektion_ (läuft bis zum 31. Dez. 18 )_
Overwatch: Eine goldene Lootbox _(bis zum 5. Nov. 18 )_
PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS: SET „REVOLVERHELD“ _(bis zum 17. Nov. 18 )_
World of Tanks - Carepaket Alpha_ (bis zum 30 Nov. 18 )_
League of Legends: Summoner's Crown Capsule _(bis zum 12 Dez. 18 )_

*UPlay:*
Digital Sale: https://store.ubi.com/de/pc-digital-sale


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. November 2018)

Payday 2 für 4,99€ bzw. die Ultimate Edition für 11,34€ (bzw. günstiger falls man schon Artikel aus dem Bundle besitzt): https://store.steampowered.com/app/218620/PAYDAY_2/
(bis zum 9. November 201


----------



## Batze (2. November 2018)

Blizzard/Activison verschenken Destiny 2. 
Logt euch in euer battle.net Account ein und staubt jetzt Destiny2 ab. Blizzard/Activison verschenken es gerade.
Wer es nicht glaubt, hier ein Screen von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. November 2018)

GoG.com verschenkt gerade die Jill of the Jungle Trilogie von Epic Games: https://www.gog.com/game/jill_of_the_jungle_the_complete_trilogy


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. November 2018)

Das 2D Horroradventure *Distraint* gibt es gerade auf Steam für lau.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/395170/DISTRAINT_Deluxe_Edition/


----------



## Zybba (12. November 2018)

Crackdown 1 bis zum 30. November gratis für XBox.
Crackdown


----------



## Spiritogre (12. November 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Crackdown 1 bis zum 30. November gratis für XBox.
> Crackdown


Geht scheinbar nicht in Deutschland, bei mir kommt ein, "in ihrer Region nicht verfügbar".


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2018)

crackdown ist nie offiziell in deutschland erschienen.


----------



## Zybba (12. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Geht scheinbar nicht in Deutschland, bei mir kommt ein, "in ihrer Region nicht verfügbar".


Ah, mein Fehler. 
Danke für den Hinweis.


Edit:
Evtl. die Region umstellen?
Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass man das evtl. nicht so einfach umgehen kann...


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2018)

Bei Humble Bundle gibt es gerade Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion kostenlos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2018)

Es sind ohne große Vorankündigung weitere Lucas-Arts-Klassiker bei Steam erschienen und momentan sogar preisreduziert.

Hieraus zu entnehmen:

https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/out...berraschend-auf-steam-erschienen,3337239.html

Bis auf die "Indy und die Legende der Kaisergruft" und "Monkey Island 4" allerdings NUR englisch-sprachig.

Edit:
Korrektur, auch "Sam & Max - Hit the Road" ist mehrsprachig, muss man in den Properties entsprechend umstellen.
Nebenbei, die Hardware-Empfehlung ist geradezu lächerlich (1,4 GHz??? )


----------



## Batze (18. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nebenbei, die Hardware-Empfehlung ist geradezu lächerlich (1,4 GHz??? )


Sowas gab es doch damals als die Spiele aktuell waren höchstens bei irgendwelchen NASA Rechnern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2018)

Die "Monkey Island"-Collection (Teil 1-4) für nen guten 10er.

https://store.steampowered.com/bundle/6588/Monkey_Island_Collection/

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. November 2018)

Outcast- Second Contact für lau im Humble Store. 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/outcast-second-contact


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2018)

das sehr gut bewertete *valley* gibt's bei steam momentan für lächerliche 1,99 euro! 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/378610/Valley/


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2018)

Im Chip Adventskalender gibt es heute ein zufälliges Spiel für Steam: Download Adventskalender - CHIP

Ich hatte z.B. Stellar Impact


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Im Chip Adventskalender gibt es heute ein zufälliges Spiel für Steam: Download Adventskalender - CHIP
> 
> Ich hatte z.B. Stellar Impact


Alle 40.000 Keys sind schon weg !


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Alle 40.000 Keys sind schon weg !



Ja, ist da immer so. Deswegen startete die Aktion auch erst heute Morgen um 10 und nicht gestern um 24 Uhr. Länger als zwei, drei Stunden braucht man da nicht hoffen, wenn in deren Kalender irgendwas anzahlmäßig begrenzt ist.

War übrigens ein ziemlicher Krampf, weil die Server von Partner MMOGA, ebenfalls keine Überraschung, komplett überlastet waren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, ist da immer so. Deswegen startete die Aktion auch erst heute Morgen um 10 und nicht gestern um 24 Uhr. Länger als zwei, drei Stunden braucht man da nicht hoffen, wenn in deren Kalender irgendwas anzahlmäßig begrenzt ist.
> 
> War übrigens ein ziemlicher Krampf, weil die Server von Partner MMOGA, ebenfalls keine Überraschung, komplett überlastet waren.



Ich musste es auch zigfach probieren und hatte dann 3SwitcheD bekommen als Key. Ich hab aber keinen blassen Schimmer, was das ist. Da muss ich auch erst schauen 
Ansonsten find ich das mit dem Chip Adventskalender echt nett. Hab da schon einige interessante Programme in den letzten Jahren bekommen. Bei heise ist übrigens auch einer, da gibts auch jeden Tag was.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich musste es auch zigfach probieren und hatte dann 3SwitcheD bekommen als Key. Ich hab aber keinen blassen Schimmer, was das ist. Da muss ich auch erst schauen
> Ansonsten find ich das mit dem Chip Adventskalender echt nett. Hab da schon einige interessante Programme in den letzten Jahren bekommen. Bei heise ist übrigens auch einer, da gibts auch jeden Tag was.



Ja, Chip, PC Welt und Heise haben so einen Software-Kalender. Heise wohl erst seit wenigen Jahren, die anderen sind schon alteingesessen. Allerdings ist meine Ausbeute bei den Software-Kalendern von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter geworden. Vieles Interessantes gibt es meist schon vorab woanders als Givewaway kostenlos. 

Bei Heise und PC Welt gibt es heute Softmaker Office 2018 NX, d.h. das Abo, für ein Jahr kostenlos. Habe ich mir mal spaßeshalber gegönnt auch wenn ich daran zweifle, dass ich es viel nutzen werde. Hatte ein älteres Softmaker Office immer auf meinem Netbook, das habe ich aber letztens mal neu installiert und dann lieber MS Office 2010 draufgemacht, weil ich das jetzt übrig habe, weil ich auf 2016 umgestiegen bin.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, ist da immer so. Deswegen startete die Aktion auch erst heute Morgen um 10 und nicht gestern um 24 Uhr. Länger als zwei, drei Stunden braucht man da nicht hoffen, wenn in deren Kalender irgendwas anzahlmäßig begrenzt ist.
> 
> War übrigens ein ziemlicher Krampf, weil die Server von Partner MMOGA, ebenfalls keine Überraschung, komplett überlastet waren.


Ja, war ja auch nicht vorwurfsvoll gemeint sondern nur als Vorwarnung für alle anderen das es keinen Sinn mehr macht.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. Dezember 2018)

*I am not a Monster* kann man sich aktuell im Steam Store kostenlos zulegen. Zeitlich befristetes Angebot.


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. Dezember 2018)

Epic Games verschenkt ab sofort alle zwei Wochen ein neues Spiel. Den Anfang machen vom 14.12. - 27.12. *Subnautica* und vom 28.12. - 10.01. *Super Meat Boy*. Zum Spielen braucht man allerdings den hauseigenen Epic Games Launcher.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Dezember 2018)

LEGO The Hobbit wird kostenlos im Humble Store angeboten.


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. Dezember 2018)

Bei GOG gibt es bis Samstagabend die Remastered Edition von Volltrot... ähh *Full Throttle* geschenkt.


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Dezember 2018)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Epic Games verschenkt ab sofort alle zwei Wochen ein neues Spiel. Den Anfang machen vom 14.12. - 27.12. *Subnautica* und vom 28.12. - 10.01. *Super Meat Boy*. Zum Spielen braucht man allerdings den hauseigenen Epic Games Launcher.



Update: Die Aktion ist heute gestartet: Subnautica ist ab jetzt zwei Wochen lang kostenlos im Epic Store erhältlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2018)

Bioshock 1 Remastered und Bioshock 2 Remastered gibt es jetzt neu als DRM-freie Versionen auf gog.com. Beide im Moment reduziert und kosten je 5,09€. Die Classic Versionen sollen später noch kostenlos als zusätzliche Version dazukommen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Dezember 2018)

Ubisoft verschenkt Anno 1602. 
https://register.ubisoft.com/anno-1602-giveaway/en-GB


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2018)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ubisoft verschenkt Anno 1602.
> https://register.ubisoft.com/anno-1602-giveaway/en-GB


Läuft das auf heutiger Hardware überhaupt noch?! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Dezember 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Läuft das auf heutiger Hardware überhaupt noch?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Vielleicht ist es ja die angepasste Version, weil die ganzen alten Anno Spiele gibts ja auch auf gog.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2018)

Im Humble Store ist Assassin's Creed Woche.
Dort gibt es z.B. Odyssey für 26,99€


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Im Humble Store ist Assassin's Creed Woche.
> Dort gibt es z.B. Odyssey für 26,99€



Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass das die genau selben Preise wie in Ubi-Store sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass das die genau selben Preise wie in Ubi-Store sind.



Nicht ganz, da kostet es 29,99€. Man kann es allerdings noch billiger kriegen, wenn man die Ubisoft-Punkte verwendet (100) und dafür den 20% Rabatt holt.
Und da kann ich es auch gleich dazu reinsetzen, dass da bei Ubisoft gerade auch ein Sale ist:

https://store.ubi.com/de/end-of-year-sale


----------



## Bonkic (18. Dezember 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, da kostet es 29,99€.



im humble store liegt der preis ebenfalls bei 29,99 euro.
vermutlich bist du abonnent. dann sinds nochmal 10% weniger.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> im humble store liegt der preis ebenfalls bei 29,99 euro.
> vermutlich bist du abonnent. dann sinds nochmal 10% weniger.



Oh, das kann sein. Entschuldigt. 
Ja, ich hab das Humble Monthly Bundle Abo. Daran hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2018)

Wer ein ähnliches Spielprinzip wie *Portal* sucht, und Spaß daran finden könnte, mit einem Computer in einer Endzeit nach dem Ende der Menschheit über den Unterschied zwischen Person und Maschine zu philosophieren, der ist bei *The Talos Principle *richtig aufgehoben - jetzt auf Steam für schlappe 6 Euro:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/257510/The_Talos_Principle/

Meines Erachtens der beste Portal-"Klon", den's gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (20. Dezember 2018)

Talos Principle ist wirklich super!

In other news: Es gibt gerade Anno 1602 gratis bei Uplay. Nicht gerade das neueste Spiel, aber hey, umsonst ist umsonst.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Talos Principle ist wirklich super!



muss ich auch mal (weiter-) spielen. habs mal in irgendeinem psn-sale für einen ähnlichen preis abgegriffen, aber nur ne halbe stunde oder so gespielt.


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer ein ähnliches Spielprinzip wie *Portal* sucht, und Spaß daran finden könnte, mit einem Computer in einer Endzeit nach dem Ende der Menschheit über den Unterschied zwischen Person und Maschine zu philosophieren, der ist bei *The Talos Principle *richtig aufgehoben - jetzt auf Steam für schlappe 6



Ok... wurde gekauft.War an Platz 1 meiner Wunschliste


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2018)

wer twitch / amazon prime hat, bekommt ein devolver-paket "geschenkt":  Broforce, Hotline Miami, Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number, The Messenger, STRAFE, Crossing Souls und The Swords of Ditto.
alter schwede, warum soll man sich eigentlich noch spiele kaufen? das wird wirklich immer verrückter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2018)

Die technisch neu angepassten *Siedler*-Spiele sind im UbiStore einzeln oder in der Kollektion um 50 % reduziert.

https://store.ubi.com/de/search?q=siedler

Die 20% Extra-Rabatt für 100 Units sind damit allerdings NICHT einlösbar. Doof, aber egal. Hab mir gleich Teil 1 und 2 gegönnt, sind eh meine Liebsten dieser Reihe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2018)

Bei WinGameStore hat ebenfalls der Winter(Holiday) Sale begonnen.

https://www.wingamestore.com/


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. Dezember 2018)

Humble Bundle bietet zur Zeit LEGO Herr der Ringe kostenlos an.


----------



## TAOO (21. Dezember 2018)

Lego - Herr Der Ringe noch für 1 Tag und 15 Std.Kostenlos zu haben.Also wer da nicht zuschlägt.Klasse


----------



## Bonkic (28. Dezember 2018)

soma gratis bei gog!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2018)

Bei indiegala.com kann man bis zum 01.01.2019 das Stealth-Horror-Adventure *2Dark* gratis als DRM-Free-Version runterladen. Ist nicht rein zufällig an *Alone in the Dark* angelehnt, es stammt auch vom selben Erfinder des Klassikers. 

https://freebies.indiegala.com/2dark


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Januar 2019)

Bei Fanatical gibt es aktuell zwei interessante Bundles mit Klassikern.

Einmal ein *You don't know Jack* Paket mit 9 Teilen der Serie für 3,99 Euro: https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/you-dont-know-jack-classic-pack
Und einmal ein 7teiliges *Leisure Suit Larry* Paket mit Larry 1 - 7 und Magna Cum Laude für 1,99 Euro: https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/leisure-suit-larry-bundle


----------



## Larkin (10. Januar 2019)

Bei Fanatical gibt es einen Star-Deal mit Planescape Torment und Icewind Dale als Pack für 5,25€.
Sind zwar superalte aber auch saugute RPGs


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2019)

Für knapp 2 Tage gibt es bei Humblebundle *A Story About my Uncle* (Steam-Key) für lau.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...oryaboutmyuncle_storefront&utm_content=Banner


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Januar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für knapp 2 Tage gibt es bei Humblebundle *A Story About my Uncle* (Steam-Key) für lau.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...oryaboutmyuncle_storefront&utm_content=Banner



Wer es auf Humble verpasst hat, hat nun nochmal die Chance bis 14. Januar auf Steam direkt sich das Spiel zu holen.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/278360/A_Story_About_My_Uncle/.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2019)

Die Brothers in Arms Spiele gibt es neu bei Gog.com
Im Moment sind sie auch im Angebot: Road to Hill 30 & Earned in Blood für je 2,49€ und Hell's Highway für 4,99€

Da steht auch noch: "Schnapp dir bis zum 25. Januar, 15:00 Uhr MEZ alle drei zusammen mit 75% Rabatt oder jeden Teil einzeln 50% günstiger. "
Anscheinend wird der Rabatt noch erhöht, wenn man alle 3 Teile zusammen kauft.


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. Januar 2019)

Bis 24.01. gratis im Epic Store: What Remains of Edith Finch


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. Januar 2019)

NaissenceE ist auf Steam gratis zu haben.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. Januar 2019)

*Deponia The Complete Journey* gibt es gerade bei Humble umsonst. 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...age_deponia_completejourney&hmb_medium=banner


----------



## TAOO (24. Januar 2019)

Na ! Bei'Epic Games', gibt es seit Heute'the Jackbox PARTY PACK'. Ob es wirklich interessant ist, kann jeder selbst entscheiden ! Ab dem'07.02', gibt es dann'Axiom Verge', ein Metroidvania', aus dem Jahre 2015 .Scheint Ähnlichkeiten mit'Turrican', zu haben,sogar Grafisch - Oh Man


----------



## Zybba (24. Januar 2019)

'Danke'für den'Hinweis'!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Januar 2019)

Bei Indiegala.com kann man den interaktiven Film "A trip to Yugoslavia" kostenlos abstauben.

https://freebies.indiegala.com/a-trip-to-yugoslavia-directors-cut?dev_id=freebies

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2019)

*the division* gibts im uplay store für lächerliche 5 euro, die gold edition für 9.
der season plass alleine kostet absurderweise 10.
sollte sich mit dem 20%-für-100-coins-gutschein kombinieren lassen, denke ich.


----------



## Batze (1. Februar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *the division* gibts im uplay store für lächerliche 5 euro, die gold edition für 9.
> der season plass alleine kostet absurderweise 10.
> sollte sich mit dem 20%-für-100-coins-gutschein kombinieren lassen, denke ich.



Die 100 Coins würde ich dann aber doch eher für TD 2 oder Anno aufheben, außer man hat sich ein Polster von Coins aufgebaut.
Ansonsten, wer es noch nicht hat, für 5 Piepen einfach zuschlagen, oder gleich die Gold Edition mit Unterground holen, denn das ist ein Klasse DLC.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Februar 2019)

*Assassins Creed Chronicles China* gibt es bei Ubisoft gerade für lau!

https://store.ubi.com/de/assassin-s-creed--chronicles--china/56c4947f88a7e300458b4682.html


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Februar 2019)

Und noch ein Spiel für lau. 

Kholat:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/343710/Kholat/


----------



## Zybba (1. Februar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der season plass alleine kostet absurderweise 10.


Ist bei Destiny 2 auch so.
Das Hauptspiel ist hat durch den Preis eine niedrige Einstiegshürde. Wenn jemand dann wirklich gehooked ist, holt er sich den Season Pass ja eh.


----------



## MrFob (1. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Die 100 Coins würde ich dann aber doch eher für TD 2 oder Anno aufheben, außer man hat sich ein Polster von Coins aufgebaut.
> Ansonsten, wer es noch nicht hat, für 5 Piepen einfach zuschlagen, oder gleich die Gold Edition mit Unterground holen, denn das ist ein Klasse DLC.



Das ist natuerlich sinnvoll, allerdings, war es nicht auch so, dass aeltere Coins irgendwann demnaechst (April oder so) verfallen werden? Wer also Coins schon ewig auf dem Account hat (so wie ich zum Beispiel), besser bald einsetzen.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Februar 2019)

Hatte das eigentlich noch nie. Allerdings werden die Coins bei mir auch nicht so alt.


----------



## MrFob (1. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hatte das eigentlich noch nie. Allerdings werden die Coins bei mir auch nicht so alt.



Das ist auch neu und wird erst am 1.4. 2019 zum ersten mal in Kraft treten. Hab gerade nen Artikel dazu gefunden:
https://www.vg247.com/2018/12/04/ubisoft-uplay-points-expiry-date/


----------



## MichaelG (1. Februar 2019)

Sehr kundenunfreundlich von Ubisoft.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2019)

Die Taktik dahinter ist wahrscheinlich, dass man sie nicht mehr ansammelt, sondern schnell ausgibt und damit auch mehr bezahlt.
Echt doof, weil ich hab auch noch 500 oder so, von denen dann fast alle entfallen werden. Naja, da Metro ausfällt, werd ich mir vielleicht mit einem 20% Rabatt das neue Far Cry holen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2019)

Bei Indiegala gibts im Moment das Spiel "Daily Chtonicle: Editor's Edition" kostenlos zum Runterladen: https://freebies.indiegala.com/dail...campaign=Freebie+-+Daily+Chthonicle+20190205/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2019)

Bei Indiegala.com gibt es "Another Lost Phone - Laura's Story" für lau.

https://freebies.indiegala.com/another-lost-phone-lauras-story/


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2019)

Bei Indiegala gibt es gerade Emma - The Story für lau. Windows und sogar als OSX-Version

https://freebies.indiegala.com/emma...il&utm_campaign=POCKET-SIZE+BUNDLE+-+20190218


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2019)

Welcome to Princeland SP Version gibts kostenlos auf Indiegala: https://freebies.indiegala.com/welcome-to-princeland-sp-version/?ref=freebies


----------



## Elektrostuhl (27. Februar 2019)

Lust auf Fisch? Professional Fishing wird auf Steam zur Zeit kostenlos angeboten.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2019)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Lust auf Fisch? Professional Fishing wird auf Steam zur Zeit kostenlos angeboten.



Hmm, da es nicht in der Bibliothek erscheint wenn man es nicht installiert scheint es sich hierbei wohl leider nur um eine schlichte Umstellung auf F2P zu handeln?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (28. Februar 2019)

Es war sogar von Anfang an F2P. Keine Umstellung. *schäm*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2019)

Wieder ein DRM-freies Spiel-Geschenk von Indiegala, diesmal:

Das Pixel-Jump'n Run/-Metroidvania  *Dreaming Sarah.*

https://freebies.indiegala.com/dreaming-sarah/?ref=freebies


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2019)

Keine Spiele, dafür jede Menge Comics zu diversen bekannten Spielen beim jüngsten HumbleBundle, darunter:

- Assassin's Creed
- Dishonored
- Life is strange
- Warhammer
…

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/...medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=tile_index_6


----------



## CoDBFgamer (7. März 2019)

Hierbei handelt es sich zwar um Hardware, habe aber keinen Sammelthread gefunden der besser passt (auch nicht bei pcghx).

- Sapphire RX Vega 64 Nitro+ für günstige 389,- € und dazu gibts noch RE2, DMC 5 und Division 2


----------



## Sanador (9. März 2019)

*Crackdown 2* wurde nach dem ersten Teil nun ebenfalls auf die Abwärtskompatibilität-Liste der *Xbox One* hinzugefügt.
Das beste daran ist, dass das Spiel kostenlos angeboten wird.
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/crackdown-2/c0mkh58nbhrg?activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2019)

Auf Origin läuft grad auch eine Aktion: https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store

z.B. 
Battlefront 2 für 5,99€
Battlefield V für 29,99€
Titanfall 2 für 9,99€
FIFA 19  für 23,99€
Sims 4 für 14,79€
Madden NFL für 19,79€


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2019)

bei uplay ist spring sale:
das grad mal 4 wochen alten far cry: new dawn gibt's bspw für 22,49 euro. mit 20%-gutschein dementsprechend nochmal billiger. verrückt. 
das bundle aus far cry 5 und new dawn kostet 40. 

https://store.ubi.com/de/spring-sale?


----------



## Bonkic (14. März 2019)

der humble store verschenkt zur zeit *grid 2*.
aktuell scheint die seite aber überlastet zu sein, komm nicht drauf.


----------



## TAOO (14. März 2019)

Danke ! Bei mir hats geklappt,nun fest verankert in'Steam . Teil 1 hatte ich schon, den 2 noch nicht, bis jetzt .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. März 2019)

Kleiner Hinweis:
Den Grid 2-Key zeitig einlösen, sonst verfällt er nach einer Woche.

Außerdem kann man sich über Steam direkt noch das Demolition Derby Pack als kostenlosen Zusatz-DLC holen. Nur so am Rande.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. März 2019)

Falls einer nicht bei Humble ist kann er meinen Grid 2 Key für das Hauptspiel haben, ich hatte die DLCs noch nicht und deswegen zugeschlagen (ich mag Grid 2 sehr gerne und spiele es immer noch gelegentlich).


----------



## Sanador (14. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Falls einer nicht bei Humble ist kann er meinen Grid 2 Key für das Hauptspiel haben, ich hatte die DLCs noch nicht und deswegen zugeschlagen (ich mag Grid 2 sehr gerne und spiele es immer noch gelegentlich).



So wie man *Codemasters* kennt, wird aufgrund von Lizenzen *GIRD 2* bald nicht mehr kaufbar sein, deshalb diese Aktion.
Also Hopp Hopp, holt euch nen Key!


----------



## Shorty484 (15. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Falls einer nicht bei Humble ist kann er meinen Grid 2 Key für das Hauptspiel haben, ich hatte die DLCs noch nicht und deswegen zugeschlagen (ich mag Grid 2 sehr gerne und spiele es immer noch gelegentlich).


Würd ich sehr gerne nehmen, falls er noch zu haben ist. Würd mich freuen [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (15. März 2019)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Würd ich sehr gerne nehmen, falls er noch zu haben ist. Würd mich freuen [emoji4]



Du hast Post.


----------



## Shorty484 (15. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du hast Post.


Vielen lieben Dank [emoji847]

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. März 2019)

Humble Bundle bietet Tacoma kostenlos an.


----------



## Zybba (21. März 2019)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Tacoma kostenlos


Nur als Hinweis: Es scheint die DRM freie Version zu sein.
Also keine Steam Implementierung.
Dafür wird es aber vermutlich immer über meinen Store Account verfügbar sein?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. März 2019)

Wollte auch gerade anmerken, dass es eine DRM freie Version ist und keine Aktivierung über Steam erfolgt. Ist mir leider nicht vorher aufgefallen. Tut der Sache denke ich aber keinen Abbruch. Mir wird bei Humble Bundle im Store Account kein Ablaufdatum angezeigt.  Wird wohl für immer sein.


----------



## TAOO (27. März 2019)

Auf Steam kann man bis zum 1.4 'Killing Floor 2', Gratis Zocken, sowie'Rising Storm 2 : Vietnam, auch !


----------



## ZockerCompanion (29. März 2019)

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen Interessant:
Mit Twitch Prime bekommt man bis zu 12 Monate Nintendo Switch Online "gratis": https://twitch.amazon.com/prime/loot/nintendo/

Wie ich sehe gibt es auch schon eine News dazu: http://www.pcgames.de/Twitch-Firma-258761/News/Prime-verschenkt-Nintendo-Switch-Mitgliedschaften-1278616/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (1. April 2019)

Was gibt es neues bei Twitch Prime:
*Her Story
Inner Space
Joggernauts
Keep in Mind: Remastered*
Alle bis zum 30. April

Was gibt es sonst so zurzeit bei Twitch Prime:
Sonderauflagen spezieller Autos bei _The Grand Tour Game_ (bis 31. Mai)
_Neverwinter_: Berufsbündelpaket (bis 18. April)
_Warface_: "Herren-Nanosuits" Paket (bis 6. Mai)
_Final Fantasy 14_ Online-Starter-Edition (bis 3. Mai)
_NBA 2K19_:  MyTeam und virtuelle Währung (bis 12. April)
_Apex Legends_: Skin für Pathfinder sowie 5 Lootboxen (bis 18. April)
_League of Legends_: Summoner's Crown Capsule (bis 3. April)
_Star Craft 2_: Paket Abathur-Entwickelt (bis 10. April)
_Smite_: Desert-Dragon-Neith-Paket (bis 24. April)
_CoD Black Ops 4_: verschieden Skins (jetzt für PS4, andere Plattformen werden nachgeliefert) (bis 29. April)
_World of Tanks_: Carepaket Charlie (bis 30. April)
Bis zu 12 Monate _Nintendo Switch Online_ (bis 24. September)

Epic Games Store:
Bis 4. April: _Oxenfree _kostenlos
Ab 4. April: _The Witness_ kostenlos

Ubisoft Store:
Casual Game Sale (u.a. mit Anno)(bis zum 2. April) : https://store.ubi.com/de/casual-sale

Origin:
50% auf _Battlefield 5_: https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/battlefield/battlefield-v

GoG:
70% auf _Grim Dawn_: https://www.gog.com/promo/20190327_launch_promo_grim_dawn_forgotten_gods
Wochenendangebote (nur noch für ein paar Stunden): https://www.gog.com/promo/20190329_weekend_sale
Wochenangebote: https://www.gog.com/promo/20190401_weekly_sale

Blizzard Shop:
Rabatte auf _Diablo3_ und DLC's: https://eu.shop.battle.net/de-de/family/diablo-iii


----------



## HansHa (2. April 2019)

5 Steam Spiele für einen Euro. Ich würde mal sagen, alleine Fahrenheit ist den Euro wert.

https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/5-4-1


----------



## Bast3l (3. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> 5 Steam Spiele für einen Euro. Ich würde mal sagen, alleine Fahrenheit ist den Euro wert.
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/5-4-1



Danke! Fahrenheit hab ich schon, hab aber andere Titel gefunden


----------



## Sanador (17. April 2019)

Mit *Square Enix Collective* gibt es eine neue Selektion an Spielen im *Humble Bundle*:

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/...os_tile_index_2_c_squareenixcollective_bundle


Alleine für *Forgotton Anne* lohnt es sich.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. April 2019)

Sanador schrieb:


> Mit *Square Enix Collective* gibt es eine neue Selektion an Spielen im *Humble Bundle*:
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/...os_tile_index_2_c_squareenixcollective_bundle
> 
> ...



Hmm, mich interessieren zwei Spiele davon marginal, Forgotton Anne und Tokyo Dark, dafür 10 Euro ist aber eindeutig zu viel. 
Ist so ein wenig wie letztens dieses Bundle mit Tekken 7, um Tekken 7 zu kriegen musste man dann 25 Dollar zahlen, da kann ich dann lieber irgendwann solo zuschlagen, wenn es 10 - 15 Dollar kostet, habe ich mehr von.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2019)

Irgendwie sind die letzten Bundles komplett uninteressant für mich ...


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind die letzten Bundles komplett uninteressant für mich ...



Ja, man hat einfach schon zu viel.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja, man hat einfach schon zu viel.


... das eher weniger, aber für mich persönlich waren die Spiele bzw. Bundles an sich einfach schrott und völlig uninteressant.

Das sieht man auch sehr gut in meiner 'purchase history', im Grunde ist da nur noch monthly drin und gut ist. Das war "früher", quasi bis zum neuen Eigentümer, anders.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

Ist zwar Hardware und eventuell regional, aber ich gebe trotzdem mal Info.
War gerade in der City bei Saturn, dort gibt es die X-Box One S 1TB incl. Forza Horizon 4 für 159;-€. Ich denke der Preis ist ziemlich gut, oder?
Ob das jetzt Regional ist oder Überregional weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Nebenbei, die hatten auch noch 2 CE von Anno 1800 und ich war drauf und dran mir eine mitzunehmen, hab es aber sein lassen weil ich eh eher mit TD 2 beschäftigt bin und ich den CE Inhalt nicht wirklich so dolle finde.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2019)

159 EUR inkl. Spiel ist ein verdammt guter Preis!  

Was genau findest du denn an der CE von Anno 1800 nicht so dolle? Ich persönlich find den Inhalt ziemlich hochwertig und dem Spiel angemessen bzw. sehr passend.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was genau findest du denn an der CE von Anno 1800 nicht so dolle? Ich persönlich find den Inhalt ziemlich hochwertig und dem Spiel angemessen bzw. sehr passend.


Kann ich dir ehrlich gar nicht so sagen . Ich vergleiche CE's immer mit denen von Blizzard/WOW und da ist wesentlich mehr drin, also für meinen Geschmack. Da war eben für mich in der 1800 zu wenig drin. Aber ist eben Geschmacks Sache und jeder sieht das da auch natürlich anders.

Bei der X-Box war ich schon am Zugreifen, hatte aber keinen Verkäufer gefunden der mir sagen konnte wie das Spiel da drin liegt, also irgendwie schon installiert oder als Retail Vollversion mit Verpackung und allem drum und dran. Weil, das Spiel habe ich nämlich schon auf meinem MS Konto und hätte das dann weiterverkaufen können, so wäre das für mich ein noch Größeres Schnäppchen gewesen. Und nebenbei die erste Konsole nach mehreren Jahren . Na mal sehen, Samstag gehe ich noch mal in die City und nehme mir mehr zeit mit und frage dann mal nach.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. April 2019)

159 für eine One S mit Forza 4, ich würde ja so gerne schwach werden ... hoffe ich sehe so ein Angebot selbst mal, wenn ich schwach werden kann


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> 159 für eine One S mit Forza 4, ich würde ja so gerne schwach werden ... hoffe ich sehe so ein Angebot selbst mal, wenn ich schwach werden kann



Wenn es sich für dich lohnen würde, ich würde dir eine kaufen, zahlst dann eben die Versandkosten (Post kostet glaube ich 6,90€ wenn ich nicht irre) dazu die ich natürlich berechnen würde. Musst du dir ausrechnen. Bei dir oder auch anderen Stamm Usern hätte ich da keine Probleme sowas zu machen.
Aus dem Angebot heraus von Saturn würde ich dir Vorher noch ein Pic schicken, was ich heute leider vergessen habe zu machen damit du siehst was du bekommst.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

So, habe noch mal ein wenig recherchiert.
Überregional sieht es so aus, hatte da auch vergessen, das war auch da aufgebaut das es noch ein zweites Paket gibt. Eines mit dem Forza Spiel und eines mit Starter Bundle. Beide der gleiche Preis.
So sieht es im Shop All Deutschland aus.

Mit Spiel KLICK
Mit Starter Bundle KLICK
Genau die beiden Versionen hatten sie da. Und wenn ich jetzt sehe nach meiner Recherche was es sonst kostet ist das wohl echt ein Regionales Top Angebot gerade bei uns in Braunschweig.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. April 2019)

Sanador schrieb:


> Mit *Square Enix Collective* gibt es eine neue Selektion an Spielen im *Humble Bundle*:
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/...os_tile_index_2_c_squareenixcollective_bundle
> 
> ...



Nicht nur dafür, selbst nur für den einen Dollar bekommt man mit Goetia einen netten kleinen Adventurehappen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. April 2019)

Ubisoft verschenkt bis zum 25.04. *Assassin's Creed Unity* für Uplay: https://register.ubisoft.com/acu-notredame-giveaway/de-DE


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2019)

Ein wenig seltsam, aber egal:

Über uplay und Steam bekommt man es ja seit dem Remaster-Release nicht mehr, aber wer dennoch die Original-Version von *Assassin's Creed 3* haben möchte kann diese in einer New Deluxe Edition bei Wingamestore bekommen.

https://www.wingamestore.com/product/7127/Assassins-Creed-III-New-Deluxe-Edition/


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2019)

im humble store gibts *gone home* derzeit for free (direct download, ohne drm).
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove/


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2019)

*kathy rain* für lau bei steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/370910/Kathy_Rain/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *kathy rain* für lau bei steam
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/370910/Kathy_Rain/


Sehr gutes Adventure mit der Seele und Stil alter 1990er-Klassiker. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Mai 2019)

Das Fantasy-Rundenstrategie-Spiel *Age of Wonders 3* ist noch für knapp 2 Tage kostenlos abzustauben.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...dex_2_c_freegame_2019_storetile_ageofwonders3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Mai 2019)

Für den Hack'n Slay-Klassiker *Titan Quest* ist völlig überraschend ein neues Add-On mit dem titelgebender Atlantis-Thematik veröffentlicht worden.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1071200/Titan_Quest_Atlantis/


----------



## Zybba (9. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Fantasy-Rundenstrategie-Spiel *Age of Wonders 3* ist noch für knapp 2 Tage kostenlos abzustauben.


Kann ich nur empfehlen!
Ein sehr gutes Game. Ich fand es aber ziemlich schwer und es ist natürlich in die Jahre gekommen.


----------



## HansHa (10. Mai 2019)

Aus irgendeinem Grund gibt es für das erst gestern erschienene Remaster von Blood bei Gog 49% Rabatt:
https://www.gog.com/game/blood_fresh_supply


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Mai 2019)

Divide by Sheep kann man sich auf Steam bis 13. Mai 19:00 Uhr kostenlos sichern.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Mai 2019)

Fearless Fantasy gibt es auf Steam dieses Wochenende ebenfalls für lau.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2019)

ubisoft verschenkt steep!


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ubisoft verschenkt steep!



Hast du einen Link für mich? Via Google kann ich das Angebot gerade nicht finden.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (16. Mai 2019)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link für mich? Via Google kann ich das Angebot gerade nicht finden.



Einfach UPlay starten, oben ist ein neuer Menüpunkt, worüber du das Game kostenlos aktivieren kannst


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2019)

Feine Sache, das hab ich auch noch nicht


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2019)

https://register.ubisoft.com/steep-giveaway/de-DE

https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/

Epic Sale bei Epic Games

Spart euch die ausländischen VPNs auch wenn regional pricing lockt meist wird es rückgebucht oder euer paypal / kreditkarte wird geprüft oder das spiel selbst ist dann nur auf russich 

Vorverkauf
Beyond Two Souls 9,99€
Heavy Rain 9,99€
After Party 5,99€ (zweites Spiel von den Entwicklern von Oxenfree)

Close to the Sun 19,99 €
Oxygen not includet EA 7,24€
Telltale Walking Dead Season 3 & Final Season je 4,99€
Subnautica Below Zero EA 6,79€


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2019)

jetzt wird im humble store auch noch *guacamelee *verschenkt!
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/guacamelee-super-turbo-championship-edition
was ist denn heute nur los?


----------



## Bast3l (17. Mai 2019)

Hurra, après ski am Wochenende


----------



## Elektrostuhl (20. Mai 2019)

Wer *Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition* kürzlich bei Humble Bundle verpasst hat, kann sich das Spiel noch kostenlos bis 22. Mai 19 Uhr auf Steam sichern.


----------



## Toshii (21. Mai 2019)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Wer *Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition* kürzlich bei Humble Bundle verpasst hat, kann sich das Spiel noch kostenlos bis 22. Mai 19 Uhr auf Steam sichern.



Komisch, kostet bei mir noch immer 13,99€.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (21. Mai 2019)

*Steam:*
_Grid 2_ kostenlos bis morgen 19 Uhr: https://store.steampowered.com/app/44350/GRID_2/

*Origin:*
_Sims 4_ kostenlos: https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/the-sims/the-sims-4


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. Mai 2019)

Toshii schrieb:


> Komisch, kostet bei mir noch immer 13,99€.



Die Aktion sollte wohl erst um 19 Uhr starten. Müsste jetzt gehen.


----------



## Toshii (21. Mai 2019)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Die Aktion sollte wohl erst um 19 Uhr starten. Müsste jetzt gehen.



Nice, du hattest recht - jetzt ist es wirklich kostenlos - aber nur noch 46 Stunden, also zuschlagen!


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2019)

bei origin wird offenbar grad *the sims 4* verschenkt.

edit:

sorry, nicht gesehen @zockercompanion.


----------



## Zybba (22. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei origin wird offenbar grad *the sims 4* verschenkt.


Irgendwie ist das komisch aufgebaut und ich konnte es daher nicht direkt gratis holen bzw. habe den Button dafür nicht gefunden.
Ich bin dann bei "Als Geschenk kaufen" auf den Pfeil und habe es auf die Wunschliste gesetzt. Dann bin ich auf den erschienenen Link (anschauen?) gegangen und konnte es von dort laden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Mai 2019)

Das war bei mir auch so Zybba. Bei normal kaufen war da nur die Geschenkoption, über die Wunschliste geht's, wie du ja schon angesprochen hast.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei origin wird offenbar grad *the sims 4* verschenkt.
> 
> edit:
> 
> sorry, nicht gesehen @zockercompanion.



Kein Problem, doppelt hält besser


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Mai 2019)

Jalopy DRM-frei auf Humble Bundle!

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...eegame_2019_homepage_jalopy&hmb_medium=banner


----------



## MichaelG (24. Mai 2019)

Aktuell bei Steam Assassins Creed 3 Remastered für EUR 9,99.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Mai 2019)

obduction umsonst bei gog!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2019)

Kao the Kangaroo: Round 2 gibt es kostenlos auf Steam

Bei Indiegala gibts auch noch eins kostenlos:
Glorkian Warrior


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Juni 2019)

Kleines Arcadespiel Polygoneer gibt es bis zum 19. Juni bei Steam für lau.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (8. Juni 2019)

*Epic Game Store:*
Dadurch das man zurzeit ab 14,99€ 10€ Rabatt im Epic Game Store gibt und es eh einen Sale gibt, kann man ein paar Ubisoft Spiele ziemlich günstig abgreifen:
_Watch Dogs 2_ für _4,99€_: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/watch-dogs-2/home
_Ghost Recon: Wildlands_ für _4,99€_: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/ghost-recon-wildlands/home
_Far Cry: Primal_ für _4,99€_: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/far-cry-primal/home

Aber das sind nicht die einzigen Spiele mit einem guten Preis und ist natürlich nicht auf Ubisoft beschränkt:
_The Division 2_ für _30,19€_: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/the-division-2/home
_Anno 1800_ für _37,99€_: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/anno-1800/home
_Control_ für _49,99€_ (Vorbestellung) : https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/control/home
_Heavy Rain_ für _9,99€_ (Vorbestellung): https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/heavy-rain/home
_Beyond: Two Souls_ für _9,99€_ (Vorbestellung): https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/beyond-two-souls/home
_Walking Dead: Final Season_ für _4,99€_: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/walking-dead-final-season/home
_Subnautica: Below Zero_ für _6,79€_ (Early Access): https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/subnautica-below-zero/home

Das sind nur einige Highlights, die ich rausgesucht hab, es gibt natürlich noch mehr: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/


----------



## McDrake (8. Juni 2019)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Epic Game Store:*....



Gaaaaanz dünnes Eis hier


Die Aktion läuft doch schon länger, oder?
Aber von mir ein Danke


----------



## ZockerCompanion (8. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Aktion läuft doch schon länger, oder?
> Aber von mir ein Danke



Genau, der Sale läuft schon etwas und endet am 13. Juni 2019, aber ich dachte, da es noch niemand gemacht hat, das ich mal ein paar Highlights raussuche, denn man kann echt ein paar gute Deals machen.
Denn hier geht es ja um Schnäppchen 
Und wenn ich dir damit schon mal eine Freude machen konnte, hat sich die Arbeit schon gelohnt


----------



## TrinityBlade (8. Juni 2019)

Meine persönliche Empfehlung aus dem Epic Store: *Journey* für 4,99 EUR


----------



## McDrake (8. Juni 2019)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Empfehlung aus dem Epic Store: *Journey* für 4,99 EUR



Hab ich schon auf der PS3. 
Sehr schönes Spiel.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Juni 2019)

*UPlay:*
_*Steep*_: Ihr könnt euch den Japan DLC kostenlos bis zum 16. Juli im Ingame-Store holen.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPx1OLALAE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



_*UPlay Plus*_: Wenn ihr euch für das Abo bis zum 15. August vorregistriert, kann man den Service vom 3. September 2019 (Starttermin des Abos) bis zum 30. September 2019 kostenlos testen: https://store.ubi.com/de/uplayplus




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKW9473ERUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




*Xbox Games Pass for PC*: Der erste Monat kostet 1€ und solang es in der Beta ist kostet das Abo nur 3,99€ (statt 9,99€):  https://www.xbox.com/de-DE/xbox-game-pass/pc-games
Liste der enthaltenen Spiele (u.a. Metro Exodus, FORZA Horizon 4, Vampyr, Football Manager 2019 etc.): https://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-game-pass/games#PCgames




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52fvz84Q2-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juni 2019)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Xbox Games Pass für PC*: Der erste Monat kostet 1€ und solang es in der Beta ist kostet das Abo nur 3,99€ (statt 9,99€):  https://www.xbox.com/de-DE/xbox-game-pass/pc-games
> Liste der enthaltenen Spiele (u.a. Metro Exodus, FORZA Horizon 4, Vampyr etc.): https://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-game-pass/games#PCgames
> 
> 
> ...



ich könnte damit also metro exodus für 1, maximal 5 euro durchzocken? wow. ich denke da werd ich schwach.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich könnte damit also metro exodus für 1, maximal 5 euro durchzocken? wow. ich denke da werd ich schwach.



Genau, es gibt kein Limit, alles Spiele im Abo kann man  im vollen Umfang (ausnahme kostenpflichtige DLC's) und so viel Spielen wie man möchte (solange das Abo aktiv ist)


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2019)

Indiegala: Snowball kostenlos


----------



## HansHa (14. Juni 2019)

Toonstruck gratis bei GOG:
https://www.gog.com/game/toonstruck


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Toonstruck gratis bei GOG:
> https://www.gog.com/game/toonstruck



Woho, geil! Ich hatte mein Spiel damals verliehen und nie wieder gekriegt. Ist ja cool. 
(Hatte noch andere Spiele verliehen und nie wieder bekommen aber bei dem hier tat es mir immer besonders leid).


----------



## HansHa (14. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Woho, geil! Ich hatte mein Spiel damals verliehen und nie wieder gekriegt. Ist ja cool.
> (Hatte noch andere Spiele verliehen und nie wieder bekommen aber bei dem hier tat es mir immer besonders leid).



Ja, das kenne ich nur zu gut....
Lässt sich übrigens auch prima auf dem Smartphone spielen, einfach ScummVM installieren und die Ordner ACT1 folder, ACT2 folder und MISC folder auf Handy kopieren.


----------



## MrFob (14. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Woho, geil! Ich hatte mein Spiel damals verliehen und nie wieder gekriegt. Ist ja cool.
> (Hatte noch andere Spiele verliehen und nie wieder bekommen aber bei dem hier tat es mir immer besonders leid).



Sorry wegen off topic und so aber das erinnert mich wieder, ich hatte Prey (also das alte Prey) mal verliehen und nie wieder bekommen. Und das kriegst du heute auch leider ums verrecken nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2019)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *UPlay:*
> _*Steep*_: Ihr könnt euch den Japan DLC kostenlos bis zum 16. Juli im Ingame-Store holen.
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte *zensiert". Gehe bei mir in mein Steep-Spiel rein. Dort kommt die Werbung für die gratis Japan-Map. Ich klicke drauf, werde zum Shop geleitet und was gibts dort ? Bis auf Helikoptertickets..... Nüscht. Nada njente.  Hab bei Ubisoft gestern ein Ticket angelegt. Mal sehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Sorry wegen off topic und so aber das erinnert mich wieder, ich hatte Prey (also das alte Prey) mal verliehen und nie wieder bekommen. Und das kriegst du heute auch leider ums verrecken nicht mehr.



Das Problem kenne ich. Das ist der Grund, warum ich GAR nichts mehr verleihe. Das sage ich zwar nicht so direkt, sondern verlange stattdessen eine saftige Kaution (in Höhe des Neuwerts des fraglichen Objekts). 
Hat mittlerweile jeder in meinem Umfeld kapiert und möchte sich auch gar nichts mehr "ausleihen".


----------



## Sanador (15. Juni 2019)

*Too Human* (abwärtskompatibel) ist derzeit kostenlos im Xbox Marketplace.
https://marketplace.xbox.com/de-de/Product/Too-Human/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d8024d5307de


----------



## HansHa (15. Juni 2019)

Sanador schrieb:


> *Too Human* (abwärtskompatibel) ist derzeit kostenlos im Xbox Marketplace.
> https://marketplace.xbox.com/de-de/Product/Too-Human/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d8024d5307de



Besten dank. Die Abwärtskompatibilität lässt meinen Pile of Shame gen Himmel wachsen


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das Problem kenne ich. Das ist der Grund, warum ich GAR nichts mehr verleihe. Das sage ich zwar nicht so direkt, sondern verlange stattdessen eine saftige Kaution (in Höhe des Neuwerts des fraglichen Objekts).
> Hat mittlerweile jeder in meinem Umfeld kapiert und möchte sich auch gar nichts mehr "ausleihen".



Ich bin froh. Ich hab meine Retail von Prey (alt) noch. Und bezüglich Ausleihen: Seitdem der jüngere Bruder von meinem Freund (war damals 14 oder 15) dem ich mal einen von meinen FM-Managerspielen ausgeliehen hatte  behauptet hatte er hätte das Spiel von mir angeblich nicht mehr (mir zurückgegeben), das Spiel einfach bei sich in den Müll! geworfen hatte und ich das durch einen wirklich saudummen Zufall (wollte Kunststoffabfall in die Tonne werfen) mitbekommen habe verleihe ich gar nichts mehr. Da bin ich mittlerweile stringent. Und das allererste was ich gemacht hab ich hab dem Kerl wo er dann mir mal wieder begegnet ist erst einmal eine gescheuert. Ein anderer Discokumpel hatte sich von mir damals Originalbespielte VHS-Kassetten ausgeliehen die ich auch nie wiedergesehen habe. Wer etwas haben will soll sich das gefälligst selbst kaufen. Das habe ich aus Erfahrung lernen müssen. Auch wenn ich anderen damit vielleicht unrecht tue oder vor den Kopf stoße: Die bisherigen Erfahrungen haben zu diesem Entschluß geführt.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (15. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Könnte *zensiert". Gehe bei mir in mein Steep-Spiel rein. Dort kommt die Werbung für die gratis Japan-Map. Ich klicke drauf, werde zum Shop geleitet und was gibts dort ? Bis auf Helikoptertickets..... Nüscht. Nada njente.  Hab bei Ubisoft gestern ein Ticket angelegt. Mal sehen.



Das ist komisch, im Ingame-Shop müsste es ein Japan-Ticket für 0 Steep-Credits geben 
Und die Aktion läuft noch bis zum 16. Juni, also bis morgen.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juni 2019)

Nix. Hab wieder reingeschaut. Der Werbebanner kommt. Und bei den News steht es ja auch Ich klicke auf den Banner mit der Japan-Map. Daraufhin kommt der Ingameshop und bei den Tickets stehen nur die Heli-Tickets. Ich klicke mich durch das Spiel. Wieder in den Shop rein. Keine Japanmap im Angebot. Weder zu kaufen noch gratis. Hab aber Steep schon länger nicht mehr gezockt. Daher die Frage ob man hierfür Bedingungen erfüllen muß.

Hab bei Ubi jedenfalls vor knapp 2 Tagen ein Ticket aufgemacht wegen der nicht vorhandenen Map.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nix. Hab wieder reingeschaut. Der Werbebanner kommt. Und bei den News steht es ja auch Ich klicke auf den Banner mit der Japan-Map. Daraufhin kommt der Ingameshop und bei den Tickets stehen nur die Heli-Tickets. Ich klicke mich durch das Spiel. Wieder in den Shop rein. Keine Japanmap im Angebot. Weder zu kaufen noch gratis. Hab aber Steep schon länger nicht mehr gezockt. Daher die Frage ob man hierfür Bedingungen erfüllen muß.
> 
> Hab bei Ubi jedenfalls vor knapp 2 Tagen ein Ticket aufgemacht wegen der nicht vorhandenen Map.



Bei mir gehts auch nicht, allerdings lädt im Spiel nicht mal die Shopseite.
Und bei den Belohnungen ist nichts.


----------



## Toshii (16. Juni 2019)

Bei mir hat es gestern funktioniert. Bin im Spiel in den Ingame-Shop, da war ganz am Anfang ein Banner für die Japan-Map, draufgeklickt und schon wurde ich zu den INgame-Käufen umgeleitet, wo die Japan-Map für 100% reduziert zu kaufen war. Keine Ahnung, warum das bei euch nicht klappt... Aber an sich ist das Angebot noch dagewesen. Vielleicht einfach nochmal probieren!


----------



## ZockerCompanion (16. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daher die Frage ob man hierfür Bedingungen erfüllen muß.



Nein, es gibt keine gesonderten Bedingungen, außer natürlich das man das Spiel besitzen muss.
Echt seltsam


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Juni 2019)

Kabounce, ein Mehrspieler-Flipper bei dem man den Ball steuert, kann man sich noch bis morgen bei Steam für lau holen.


----------



## TAOO (27. Juni 2019)

Ab dem 4 Juli gibt es im Epic Store"Overcooked", als Free Version . Glaube das Spiel hat sogar ne ganz gute Wertung bekommen


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Ab dem 4 Juli gibt es im Epic Store"Overcooked", als Free Version . Glaube das Spiel hat sogar ne ganz gute Wertung bekommen



overcooked ist großartig, allerdings nur im coop.
alleine kann mans vergessen.


----------



## TAOO (28. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> overcooked ist großartig, allerdings nur im coop.
> alleine kann mans vergessen.



Ok Danke ! Habs noch nie gespielt


----------



## ZockerCompanion (1. Juli 2019)

*Twitch Prime:*
(Für die folgenden Sachen braucht man Twitch Prime (ist inklusive bei Amazon Prime).)
Gratis Spiele zum behalten:
_Yooka-Laylee 
Cultist Simulator
The Escapists
For The King_

Gratis Ingame-Zeug:
_Dauntless_: Desperado-Bundle
_Smite_: Prince of Darkness Hades-Paket
_Dungeon Hunter Champions_: Outfit "Dungeon Hunter Champions"
_EVE Online_: Sunesis Omega-Paket
_Warface_: "NeoN Punk" - Paket
_Starcraft 2_: Paket Vorazun – Nerazim
_RuneScape 2_: Umbral-Truhen
_Call of Duty: Black Ops 4_: Anpassungsbundle 3
_League of Legends_: Monatliche Kluftbelohnungen
_The Division 2_: Sportfan "Spears" und Baseball-Kopfschutz
_Path of Exile_: Kosmetikpaket: Arkan
_World of Tanks_:  Carepaket Foxtrot & Panzer Captured King Tiger


Gratis Laufzeit bei Mitgliedschaften:
_Nintendo Switch Online-Mitgliedschaft
_


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juli 2019)

Indiegala kostenlos:
Footlol: Epic Fail League
Back to bed
Ceville
Space Pilgrim


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Indiegala: Footlol: Epic Fail League kostenlos



Heee... nicht schon wieder nen EPIC-ST...
Achsooo
Danke


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Heee... nicht schon wieder nen EPIC-ST...
> Achsooo
> Danke



Hehe, hat damit nix zu tun.
Hab auch noch weitere hinzugefügt, die ich da noch gesehen hab.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2019)

momentan gibts den motor sport manager mobile 2 gratis für android und ios!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin1965 (11. Juli 2019)

Steam. Age of Wonders III für kurze Zeit kostenlos https://store.steampowered.com/app/226840/Age_of_Wonders_III/?l=german


----------



## ZockerCompanion (18. Juli 2019)

*UPlay:*
Far Cry Sale
(nicht vergessen, mit 100 UPlay Punkte gibt es ein 20% Gutschein)

*Origin:*
Shooter Sale

*IndieGala:*
Ein kostenloses Pack mit Ingame-Inhalten für den F2P-Shooter Black Squad: hier!

*Epic Games Store:*
Limbo gibt es gratis!
Nächste Woche gibt es zwei Spiele gratis: 
Moonlighter und This War of Mine

*GoG:*
2K Sale
Weekly Sale
(Unter anderem: Whispers of a Machine, Lords of Xulima, Deep Diving Simulator etc.)
Midweek Sale
(Unter anderem: SWAT, AMID EVIL, Project Warlock, Medal of Honor etc.)
Warhammer Weekend Sale

*Humble Bundle:*
Square Enix Japan Sale
Very Positive Sale
Might & Magic Franchise Sale
Warhammer 40K: Mechanicus Sale
Trials Franchise Sale

*Battle.net:*
CoD: Black Ops 4 im Angebot
*
Steam:*
Exploration Sale
(Spiele mit Weltraum Thema, wie z.B. Mass Effect etc.)
The Banner Saga Franchise Sale
Warhammer 40,000: Gladius - Relics of War für 22,09€
The Mean Greens - Plastic Warfare für 0,79€
Wöchentliche Deals
(Unter anderem mit Euro Truck Simulator 2 etc.)


----------



## Sanador (27. Juli 2019)

*Venetica* gibt es nun auf *GoG.com* mit einem Rabatt von 74% zu kaufen.

Für Fans von Spielen wie *Fable*, ist dieser Titel sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juli 2019)

Ankh Anniversary Edition gibt es dort auch neu und kostet reduziert gerade 1,99€


----------



## Wynn (3. August 2019)

Wer August 2013 bei Humble Bundle das Deep Silver Bundle gekauft hat sollte mal in seinen Keys nachschauen.

Nachdem beide Dead Island Teile in Deutschland erlaubt sind gibt es jetzt steam keys für das spiel die damals aufgrund von "Country Law" nicht für Deutschland gab


----------



## Bonkic (7. August 2019)

*duck tales remastered* ist bei steam und co. stark reduziert.
grund: das spiel verschwindet in kürze aus den digital-stores!
es gibt zwar noch die afternoon collection, die enthält imo aber nur das original.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (15. August 2019)

Seit Heute gibt es Forza Motorsport 6 bei Games for Gold auf der Xbox One für Gold Mitglieder. 
Das Spiel und alle DLC verschwinden ab 15.09.2019 aus dem Store und können nicht mehr gekauft werden deshalb gibt es im Moment die Komplette DLC Sammlung für nur 4,99€ im Store. Das Paket lohnt sich schon wegen der Porsche und Nascar Erweiterungen.
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/forza-motorsport-6-die-komplette-add-on-sammlung/bs5crfz22rmt?cid=msft_web_search&activetab=pivot%3Aoverviewtab


----------



## Batze (18. August 2019)

Alle Ubisoft Spiele vom 3.September bis 30. September kostenlos.
Aktion von Ubisoft um ihr Abo zu Promoten. Hab dazu einen Thread gemacht für mehr Infos. Klick


----------



## ZockerCompanion (23. August 2019)

*Origin:*
_Gamescom Sale:_ https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/deals/gamescomsale
(u.a. Battlefield 5 für 23,99€, Sims 4 für 14,99€, Star Wars: Battlefront 2 für 4,49€ etc.)
_(Origin Access Member bekommen ihre gewohnten zusätliche 10% Rabatt)_

*UPlay:*
_Gamescom Sale:_ https://store.ubi.com/de/gamescom-sale
(u.a. Anno 1800 für 40,19€, Division 2 für 29,99€, Assassin's Creed Odyssey für 29,99€ und der Season Pass für 19,99€ etc.)
_For Honor: Standard Edition_ gratis: Direkt im UPlay Launcher nachgucken!
_(Für 100 UPlay-Punkte bekommt man einen 20% Gutschein)_

*Epic Games Store:*
_Fez gratis:_ https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/fez/home
(Nächste Woche gratis: Celeste und Inside)
_Ubisoft-Sale:_ https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/collection/ubisoft-sale
(u.a. Rainbow Six: Siege für 7,99€, Ghost Recon: Wildlands für 17,49€, Far Cry: Primal für 4,99€ etc.)
*
GoG:*
_Supergiant Sale: _https://www.gog.com/promo/20190822_promo_launch_supergiant_anniversary
(u.a. mit Bastion für 2,69€, Transistor für 3,79€, Pyre für 5,99€ etc.)

*Green Man Gaming:*
_2K Sale: _https://www.greenmangaming.com/de/publisher-sale/2k/
(u.a. mit Civilization 6: Gold Edition für 30€, XCOM 2: War of the Chosen für 20€, Kerbal: Space Program für 10€ etc.)
*
Gamesplanet:*
_Total War Sale:_ https://de.gamesplanet.com/games/offers/totalwar
(u.a. Total War: Warhammer 2 für 23,99€, Total War: Rome 2: Emperor Edition für 11€, Total War: Shogun 2 Collection für 9,99€ etc.)
*
wingamestore:*
_Total War Sale:_ https://www.wingamestore.com/showcase/SEGA-Back-to-School-Sale/
(u.a. Viking: Battle for Asgard für 3,39€, Total War: Three Kingdoms für 42,99€, Total War: Attila für 10,09€ etc.)
_Focus Home Interactive Sale:_ https://www.wingamestore.com/showcase/Focus-Home-Interactive-Sale/
(u.a. A Plague Tale für 34,49€, The Surge für 10,79€, Vampyr für 22,49€ etc.)
*
Fanatical:*
_Shadow of the Tomb Raider_ für 23,99€: https://www.fanatical.com/de/game/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider
_Monster Hunter: World_ für 26,99€: https://www.fanatical.com/de/game/monster-hunter-world
_Mortal Kombat 11: Premium Edition_ für 66,59€: https://www.fanatical.com/de/game/mortal-kombat-11-premium-edition

*Humble Bundle Store:*
_Hacker Sale:_ https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/hacker-sale/
(u.a. mit Orwell für 3,39€, Watch Dogs 2 für 11,99€, Shadowrun Returns für 3,74€ etc.)
_Puzzling Puzzlers Sale:_ https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/puzzling-puzzlers-sale/
(u.a. mit Keep Talking And Nobody Explodes für 8,11€, Obduction für 10,49€, Automachef für 13,49€ etc.)
_Pixel Perfect Plattformer Sale:_ https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/pixel-perfect-platformers-sale/
(u.a. mit Rayman Legends für 6,79€, Escape Goat für 1,12€, Axiom Verge für 11,69€ etc.)
_(Humble Monthly Subcriber bekommen, denke, extra Rabatt, oder?)_

*Xbox Game Pass für PC* für 3,99€ monatlich solange es noch in der Beta Phase ist.

Die aktuellen Steam Deals kennt vermutlich schon jeder


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2019)

*shadow of the tomb raider* für 12,99 bei gamesplanet!


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2019)

*dirt rally* für lau im humble store!


----------



## TrinityBlade (2. September 2019)

Bis Donnerstag gibt es *Inside* kostenlos im Epic Store: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/inside/home


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. September 2019)

*UPlay+* kann ab jetzt bis zum 30. September gratis getestet werden.
Einfach im UPlay Launcher, im Store gucken, da ist ein großer Banner.
Um die Testphase zu aktivieren müsst ihr Zahlungsdaten hinterlegen (Wie z.B. Kreditkarte oder Paypal), das Abo verlängert sich Automatisch! Also bei Bedarf kündigen nicht vergessen (geht bis zum 30. September)! Laut Ubisoft, wird aber vor der Frist nochmal daran erinnert, ob man das Abo weiterlaufen lassen will oder nicht.

Das Abo kostet regulär 14,99€ im Monat.
Die Liste der enthaltenen Spiele findet ihr hier: https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/article/352769/full-list-of-games-coming-to-uplay-plus-revealed
Im Abo sind auch alle zukünftigen Spiele von Ubisoft enthalten, sobald sie erscheinen.

Die Spiele die ihr über UPlay+ bezieht, könnt ihr natürlich nur solange Spielen, wie das Abo aktiv ist, solltet ihr euch das Spiel (z.B. nach oder während des Abos) kaufen, könnt ihr euren Fortschritt natürlich aber übernehmen.


----------



## Larkin (3. September 2019)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *UPlay+* kann ab jetzt bis zum 30. September gratis getestet werden.
> Einfach im UPlay Launcher, im Store gucken, da ist ein großer Banner.
> Um die Testphase zu aktivieren müsst ihr Zahlungsdaten hinterlegen (Wie z.B. Kreditkarte oder Paypal), das Abo verlängert sich Automatisch! Also bei Bedarf kündigen nicht vergessen (geht bis zum 30. September)! Laut Ubisoft, wird aber vor der Frist nochmal daran erinnert, ob man das Abo weiterlaufen lassen will oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Öhm...also bei mir kostet es 1€ pro Monat ergo 12€ im Jahr. Bin ich gerade zu hirnverbrannt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lustigerweise steht bei den AGB's 14,99 und danach hatte ich wieder die Angabe von 1€ pro Monat. Die Spinnen die Gallier...


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. September 2019)

Ich vermute, der "Preis" von 1 EUR pro Monat liegt daran, dass Ubisoft eine Art "Testabbuchung" von KK/PayPal machen muss, um das Abo zu verifizieren, die dann wieder erstattet bzw. gar nicht erst belastet wird.


----------



## Bonkic (4. September 2019)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ich vermute, der "Preis" von 1 EUR pro Monat liegt daran, dass Ubisoft eine Art "Testabbuchung" von KK/PayPal machen muss, um das Abo zu verifizieren, die dann wieder erstattet bzw. gar nicht erst belastet wird.



laut paypal-abrechnung wurde mir der euro nicht mal in rechnung gestellt. der posten taucht überhaupt nicht auf.


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2019)

*borderlands 3* - 2 für 1 aktion bei mediamarkt (alle plattformen) - man bekommt also quasi ein exemplar geschenkt!
https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/shop/b...k-Generator|&dclid=CMO17ZvnvOQCFQcEiwodulIJxA


----------



## Batze (7. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *borderlands 3* - 2 für 1 aktion bei mediamarkt (alle plattformen) - man bekommt also quasi ein exemplar geschenkt!
> https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/shop/b...k-Generator|&dclid=CMO17ZvnvOQCFQcEiwodulIJxA



Ist ja blöde, für PC schon ausverkauft.


----------



## MrFob (12. September 2019)

Endless Space gibt's grade umsonst bei Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...age_endlessspace_collection&hmb_medium=banner


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. September 2019)

Wer Dirt Rally immer noch nicht hat.
Auf Steam gibt es das Spiel noch bis Morgen für lau!

https://store.steampowered.com/app/310560/DiRT_Rally/


----------



## McDrake (15. September 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wer Dirt Rally immer noch nicht hat.
> Auf Steam gibt es das Spiel noch bis Morgen für lau!
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/310560/DiRT_Rally/



Scheint aber Probleme zu machen mit dem Erhalten des Games. Bei mir auch
https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198116230129/recommended/310560/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (16. September 2019)

*Origin:*
_Action Sale_: https://www.origin.com/deu/de-de/store/deals/actionsale
(u.a. Battlefield 5 und Anthem für je 19,99€)
*Origin Access - Basic* (3,99€ im Monat): Beinhaltet nun Anthem!

*UPlay:*
_Racing Sale_: https://store.ubi.com/de/racing-sale
(u.a. The Crew 2 für 17,50€ und Trials Risin für 12,49€)
*UPlay+* kann noch bis zum 30. September gratis ausprobiert werden (bei Bedarf: kündigen nicht vergessen! Ab 1. Oktober 14,99€ monatlich).

*Epic Games Store:*
_Conarium gratis_: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/conarium/home

*Battle.net:*
_Bis zu 50% auf Diablo 3 und Inhalte_: https://eu.shop.battle.net/en-gb/family/diablo-iii
_Bis zu 44% auf World of Warcraft: Battle for Azeroth_: https://eu.shop.battle.net/en-gb/product/world-of-warcraft-battle-for-azeroth
_Bis zu 40% auf World of Warcraft: Complete Collection_: https://eu.shop.battle.net/en-gb/product/wow-complete-collection

*GoG:*
_Techland Sale_: https://www.gog.com/promo/20190913_techland_publisher_week
(u.a. Call of Juarez: Gunslinger für 4,99€)
_Hearts of Iron und mehr Sale_: https://www.gog.com/promo/20190916_weekly_sale_paradox
_Weekly Sale_: https://www.gog.com/promo/20190916_weekly_sale
(u.a. Donut County für 8,09€)

*Steam:*
_Neue wöchentliche Angebote_: https://store.steampowered.com/search/?filter=weeklongdeals
(u.a. Banished für 4,74€  und Edge of Eternity für 15,99€)
_Monster Hunter: World für 29,99€_: https://store.steampowered.com/app/582010/MONSTER_HUNTER_WORLD/
I_nsurgency: Sandstorm für 20,09€_: https://store.steampowered.com/app/581320/Insurgency_Sandstorm/
_Divinity: Original Sin 2 - Definitive Edition für 26,99€_: https://store.steampowered.com/app/435150/Divinity_Original_Sin_2__Definitive_Edition/
_Tagesdeal: Everything für 2,59€_: https://store.steampowered.com/app/582270/Everything/
_Tagesdeal: Saints Row und Agents of Mayhem Franchise_: https://store.steampowered.com/sale/saints-row/

*Gamepass für PC* 3,99€ monatlich solange es in der Beta ist (Erster Monat 1€): Beinhaltet Gears 5!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. September 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Scheint aber Probleme zu machen mit dem Erhalten des Games. Bei mir auch
> https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198116230129/recommended/310560/


Wurde aber nachträglich behoben  !


----------



## ZockerCompanion (17. September 2019)

*Rockstar Game Launcher*:
Der ist neu, ab sofort könnt ihr eure Social Club Spiele (z.B. die nicht Steam Version von GTA 5) dort runterladen, aber auch neue Games kaufen.

Und _GTA: San Andreas_ gibt es für kurze Zeit _gratis_: Einfach Launcher runterladen und installieren. Mit einem Rockstar Social Club Account einloggen (oder erstellen) und bei Spiele, auf "Spiel kostenlos abholen" klicken.

Einen Nachteil gibt es, zur Alterüberprüfung, wollen sie (wie im PSN Store) einmal den Ausweis checken!


----------



## ZockerCompanion (19. September 2019)

*Epic Games Store*
Ganze 6 Spiele gibt es diese Woche gratis. Die B_atman Arkham Collection_ und die _Lego Batman Trilogie_: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/collection/batman-free-week
(Batman: Arkham Asylum, Batman: Arkham City, Batman: Arkham Knight, Lego Batman, Lego Batman 2: DC Super Heroes und Lego Batman 3: Beyond Gotham) 

*UPlay*
_Far Cry Sale_: https://store.ubi.com/de/fc-franchise-sale
(u.a. Far Cry 5 für 19,80€ und Far Cry: New Dawn für 20,09€, etc.)


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2019)

*downwell* für lau im play store!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devolver.downwell_rerelease


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2019)

Großer Batman-Sale bei GreenManGaming anlässlich des 80. Geburtstag der Fledermaus, darunter folgende Schnäppchen:

- Batman: Arkham Asylum für 50 Cent
- Lego Batman The Videogame ebenfalls für 50 Cent

https://www.greenmangaming.com/titl..._2K&utm_content=&utm_term=cta-block-cta-_7395


----------



## ZockerCompanion (25. September 2019)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Epic Games Store*
> Ganze 6 Spiele gibt es diese Woche gratis. Die _Batman Arkham Collection_ und die _Lego Batman Trilogie_: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/collection/batman-free-week
> (Batman: Arkham Asylum, Batman: Arkham City, Batman: Arkham Knight, Lego Batman, Lego Batman 2: DC Super Heroes und Lego Batman 3: Beyond Gotham)



Anscheinend wurde Batman Arkham Knight kostenlos um den Season Pass erweitert


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. September 2019)

*Freespace 2* gibt es auf GoG für lau!

https://www.gog.com/


----------



## MrFob (25. September 2019)

Sehr geiles Spiel. Hab es selbst erst in der GOG Verion vor ein paar Jahren gespielt und wer sich am Alter nicht stoert kann einen der letzten grossen Hits im Space Sim Genre erleben, mit einer sehr coolen Story obendrein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Spiel. Hab es selbst erst in der GOG Verion vor ein paar Jahren gespielt und wer sich am Alter nicht stoert kann einen der letzten grossen Hits im Space Sim Genre erleben, mit einer sehr coolen Story obendrein.


Jupp. Obwohl schon so alt, war bzw. ist es für mich bis heute der letzte echte Space-Action-Feger.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (26. September 2019)

*Epic Games Store:*
_Everything _und _Metro 2033 Redux_ gibt es _kostenlos_: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/collection/free-games-collection
(Nächste Woche gibt es Minit kostenlos: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/minit/home)
Zudem gibt es ein _Metro Sale_: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/collection/metro-sale
(Metro 2033 Redux kostenlos, Metro Last Light Redux für 4,99€ und Metro Exodus für 40,19€)

*UPlay:*
_South Park Sale_: https://store.ubi.com/de/south-park-sale
( South Park: Stab der Wahrheit für 6€, South Park: Die rektakuläre Zerreißprobe für 15€, etc.)


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. Oktober 2019)

*Epic Games Store:*
_Minit_ gratis: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/minit/home
Nächste Woche gibt es Surviving Mars gratis: https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/surviving-mars/home

*UPlay:*
Casual Games Sale: https://store.ubi.com/de/casual-sale

*GoG:*
Games im Angebot zum 11. Jubiläum: https://www.gog.com/promo/20191003_11th_anniversary_sale

*Steam:*
Wohltätigkeitssale (One Gamer Fund): https://store.steampowered.com/sale/onegamerfund/
*
Twitch Prime:*
Neue gratis Games für Twitch Prime-Abonnenten (ist in Amazon Prime inklusive):
_Serial Cleaner_ (über Twitch Desktop-App)
_Deadlight: Director's Cut_ (über Twitch Desktop-App)
_Stranger Things 3: Das Spiel_ (über Twitch Desktop-App)
_The Walking Dead: Michonne - A Telltale Miniseries_ (Als Key für den Epic Games Store)

*Origin:*
_Origin Access Basic _1 Monat kostenlos bei Aktivierung von 2-Wege-Authentifizierung (wird im November freigeschaltet.
Hier der Artikel von PCGames dazu: https://www.pcgames.de/Origin-Software-254897/News/so-bekommt-ihr-einen-gratis-monat-bei-origin-access-1333945/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. Oktober 2019)

*Humble Bundle:*
Store: Starter Pack Sale (Starter Packs im Angebot für verschiedene F2P Spiele): https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/starter-pack-sale/

Humble One Special Day Bundle 2019 (u.a. mit DiRT 4): https://www.humblebundle.com/games/one-special-day-2019-bundle?hmb_source=navbar&hmb_medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=tile_index_9

Humble Builder Bundle (u.a. mit Staxel): https://www.humblebundle.com/games/builder-bundle?hmb_source=navbar&hmb_medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=tile_index_8


----------



## ZockerCompanion (4. Oktober 2019)

*Humble Monthly Bundle *diesmal mit folgenden Early Unlocks: _Call of Duty: WW2_, _Crash Bandicoot: N.Sane Trilogy_ und _Spyro: Reignited Trilogy_ (Alles 3 Steam-Keys) (Zusätzliche Spiele werden am 1. Freitag im November freigeschaltet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Call of Duty: WW2 gibt es noch folgenden Boni:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Nur in US und UK mit dabei


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2019)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Humble Monthly Bundle *diesmal mit folgenden Early Unlocks: _Call of Duty: WW2_, _Crash Bandicoot: N.Sane Trilogy_ und _Spyro: Reignited Trilogy_ (Alles 3 Steam-Keys) (Zusätzliche Spiele werden am 1. Freitag im November freigeschaltet)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Übel... Spyro ist gerade mal frisch raus, und schon wird es verschleudert.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Oktober 2019)

großer lgbtq+-sale bei steam!

herabgesetzt sind unter anderem life is strange, tacoma, 2064, night in the woods, negligee, my ex-boyfriend the space tyrant uvam.










Spoiler



die likes von batze, shadowman, spiritogre und co. sind mir sicher!


----------



## Batze (11. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> die likes von batze, shadowman, spiritogre und co. sind mir sicher!



Welche Likes erwartest du?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> die likes von batze, shadowman, spiritogre und co. sind mir sicher!


Schön für dich. Kann man was damit kaufen?


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> großer lgbtq+-sale bei steam!
> 
> herabgesetzt sind unter anderem life is strange, tacoma, 2064, night in the woods, negligee, my ex-boyfriend the space tyrant uvam.
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich nicht!? 
Einige der Games habe ich gespielt und finde sie sehr gut, andere davon will ich noch spielen. Wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht!?
> Einige der Games habe ich gespielt und finde sie sehr gut, andere davon will ich noch spielen. Wo ist dein Problem?


Ist doch egal, sollen wir ein Paar Mitleid-Likes regnen lassen...?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Oktober 2019)

Auf Steam kann man sich gerade das etwas kleinere Retropixel-RPG *Princess Remedy 2: In A Heap of Trouble* schnappen.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/522040/Princess_Remedy_2_In_A_Heap_of_Trouble/

Und für Snowboardliebhaber ist gerade *Infinite Air with Mark McMorris* im Angebot läuft noch eine knappe Woche, wird dann aber auch am 31. Oktober von Steam entfernt. 
Wer es gerne spielen will, sollte es sich bis dahin überlegen.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/488300/Infinite_Air_with_Mark_McMorris/


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Auf Steam kann man sich gerade das etwas kleinere Retropixel-RPG *Princess Remedy 2: In A Heap of Trouble* schnappen.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/522040/Princess_Remedy_2_In_A_Heap_of_Trouble/



Den Vorgänger auch: https://store.steampowered.com/app/407900/Princess_Remedy_in_a_World_of_Hurt/


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2019)

Beim Humble Monthly Bundle wird sich demnächst einiges ändern: https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/classic

Es gibt dann unterschiedliche Aboversionen: Lite/Basic/Premium/Classic

Wer bereits ein Abo hat, der wird dann in "Classic" eingestuft,  bekommt dann 10 Spiele jeden Monat, 20% Rabatt usw. und braucht weiterhin nur 12$ bezahlen. Für den bleibt im Prinzip alles gleich und hat sogar das beste Angebot.
Für alle Neukunden dann gibt es aber unterschiedliche Angebote, die müssen dann, wenn sie ein ähnliches Angebot haben wollen, mehr bezahlen (bis zu 20$).

Da hat man ja sogar mal einen großen Vorteil, wenn man schon ein Abo hat, das gibt's ja nicht so oft  Also wer da gerade ein Abo hat, nicht kündigen, weil ihr bei einem neuen Aboabschluss für das gleiche dann 8$ mehr bezahlen müsst.
Die Übersicht dazu gibts oben bei dem Link.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2019)

im epic store ist halloween sale!


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2019)

Nicht wirklich attraktiv die neuen Pakete von Humble - wollen wohl auf Kundenfang / -bindung gehen.

Habe mein Monthly schon vor Ewigkeiten gekündigt - sind einfach zu viele Spiele und meist auch zu viele, die man schon hat.

Spiele als Massenware, die dann meist ungespielt rumgammeln.
Werden eh in Sales schon so verramscht - lieber da Mal ein-zwei Games kaufen und dann auch spielen, als mtl 10 Spiele.

Und wenn ich mir die neuen Pakete so ansehe, werde ich mir auch nicht vereinzelt hin und wieder ein Mal ein Monat holen, wie ich es jetzt ab und zu gemacht habe.



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2019)

jo, ich fand das humble monthly abo seit jeher ziemlich sinnlos.
auf gut glück monatlich bezahlen, in der hoffnung, dass vielleicht mal was dabei ist, was ich auch wirklich spielen werde? 
brauch ich nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. Oktober 2019)

Sehe ich es richtig, dass ich bei Humble Monthly aktuell für 12 USD Call of Duty WW2, Crash Trilogy und Spyro bekomme, auch wenn ich sofort wieder kündige? Oder darf ich die nur spielen, solange ich Abonnent bin?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2019)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Sehe ich es richtig, dass ich bei Humble Monthly aktuell für 12 USD Call of Duty WW2, Crash Trilogy und Spyro bekomme, auch wenn ich sofort wieder kündige? Oder darf ich die nur spielen, solange ich Abonnent bin?


Es sind Keys. Wenn du danach kündigst kann man dir nach der Einlösung wohl schlecht wieder wegnehmen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2019)

Das ist der große Vorteil gegenüber allen anderen Abos, die es so gibt. Du bekommst für jedes Spiel einen Key oder manche sind auch drm frei und kannst dir das somit sichern. Wenn das Abo weg ist, haste die spiele dann trotzdem noch.


----------



## Toshii (28. Oktober 2019)

Gog-& Steam-Halloween Sale haben begonnen. Falls jemand von euch zusätzlich zum gruseligen Wetter die nächsten Tage noch weiteren Bedarf an Horror hat.


----------



## Sanador (3. November 2019)

Oh, es hat noch keiner das aktuelle Monats-Humble-Bundle gepostet? Gut, dann mach ich es!

Humble Monthly November

Enthaltende Spiele sind: *Yakuza Kiwami*,* Soulcalibur VI*, *My Time in Portia*
Weitere Spiele folgen am Ende dieses Angebotes.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (10. November 2019)

Sry, ausversehen doppelt gepostet


----------



## ZockerCompanion (10. November 2019)

*Zu Erinnerung:*
*Humble Bundle* verändert ihr Abo Modell. Aus Humble Monthly wird am 6. Dezember Humble Choice.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktive Subscriber (zur Zeit der Umstellung) bekommen den Classic Plan. Anders ist der, soweit ich verstanden habe, nicht erhätlich. 
Wenn man kündigt verliert man auch den Classic Plan, unterbrechen darf man.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1Ru7ORNPRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## golani79 (10. November 2019)

Wenn sie sich damit nicht eher Kundern vergraulen ...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. November 2019)

Strategie kostenlos auf Steam:

*Company of Heroes 2*
https://store.steampowered.com/app/231430/Company_of_Heroes_2/

*Expansion - Crusader Kings II: Sword of Islam (DLC)*
https://store.steampowered.com/app/203778/Expansion__Crusader_Kings_II_Sword_of_Islam/


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. November 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Strategie kostenlos auf Steam:
> 
> *Company of Heroes 2*
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/231430/Company_of_Heroes_2/



Noch ein kleines Häppchen zu CoH2:
*Company of Heroes 2 - Victory at Stalingrad Mission Pack*
https://signup.companyofheroes.com/#dlc-content


----------



## Kreon (19. November 2019)

Ist die Aktion vorbei oder bin ich zu blöde das Game kostenlos zu aktivieren?


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2019)

Kreon schrieb:


> Ist die Aktion vorbei oder bin ich zu blöde das Game kostenlos zu aktivieren?


Ist vorbei, galt nur über das WE.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (21. November 2019)

*Humble Bundle:*
*Gratis:* Serial Cleaner
und es ist grad der Herbstsale im Humble Store
*
Epic Games Launcher:
*Diese Woche *gratis:* Bad North
Nächste Woche gratis: Rayman Legends

*UPlay:*
Black Friday Sale
(Ab 50€ Mindestbestellwert gibt es zusätzliche 10€ Rabatt und nicht die 20% Gutscheine für 100 UPlay Punkte vergessen, da sollte man das eine oder andere Schnäppchen machen können)
Dieses Wochenende kann man Rainbow Six: Siege gratis testen und mit Rabatt kaufen (ab 8€ Standard, 12€ für die Deluxe, 27€ für die Gold und 45€ für die Ultimate Edition, jeweils ohne Gutschein, mit Gutschein natürlich billiger).
Ubisoft Spiele sind auch bei Steam, Origin und im Epic Games Launcher reduziert.

*Steam:*
Unter anderem kann man Warhammer Vermintide 2 gratis am Wochenende testen und bekommt 75% Rabatt (6,99€).
Gears 5 bekommt man bis zum 3. Dezember für 34,99€ (bzw. 43,99€ für die Ultimate).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2019)

*Assassin's Creed 3 - Remastered (+ Liberation HD Remastered)* für 17,99€.

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07R3MQG7V...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=00M14WBRJJTXN17QQ4SC


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2019)

Den Steam-Controller gibt es aktuell für 5,50€ (Versandkosten nicht eingerechnet).

https://store.steampowered.com/app/353370/Steam_Controller/


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den Steam-Controller gibt es aktuell für 5,50€ (Versandkosten nicht eingerechnet).
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/353370/Steam_Controller/


wer noch einen will, sollte zuschlagen. das ding  wird eingestellt.

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sanador (26. November 2019)

Zwar nicht im Angebot, doch gibt es nun Stranglehold auf *GoG.com*.
Das Spiel ist ungeschnitten!
Aber weil der Titel hierzulande immernoch Indiziert ist, wird *GoG* das Spiel vermutlich bald aus dem deutschen Store entfernen (wie bei *Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway*).


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2019)

Warum ist Stranglehold eigentlich auf dem Index?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Warum ist Stranglehold eigentlich auf dem Index?


Wegen des John Woo-typischen "Gewalt-Balletts" und der Nähe zu seinem Film "Hard Boiled" (welcher auch lange Zeit auf dem Index war). Haben ja beide nicht zufällig den gleichen Protagonisten (Tequila).


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2019)

Ich hab das Spiel ja (uncut). Für mich wäre das eigentlich ein klassisches Beispiel für ein Spiel was eine Neubewertung der USK verdient hätte. Eine USK 18 würde vollauf langen.

PS: Und den Film Hard Boiled besitze ich auch (uncut). Der bräuchte eigentlich auch keinen Index. Zumindestens nicht wenn man die aktuellen Standards für die Einstufungen hernimmt. Da würde eine FSK 18 oder maximal eine SPIO/ Unbedenklichkeitseinstufung langen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. November 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel ja (uncut). Für mich wäre das eigentlich ein klassisches Beispiel für ein Spiel was eine Neubewertung der USK verdient hätte. Eine USK 18 würde vollauf langen.
> 
> PS: Und den Film Hard Boiled besitze ich auch (uncut). Der bräuchte eigentlich auch keinen Index. Zumindestens nicht wenn man die aktuellen Standards für die Einstufungen hernimmt. Da würde eine FSK 18 oder maximal eine SPIO/ Unbedenklichkeitseinstufung langen.



Neuprüfungen kosten halt Geld und lohnen sich bei so alten Werken nicht wirklich, weil die selbst wenn sie im freien Handel erhältlich sind nur ein paar Fans ansprechen, alleine wegen ihres Alters.


----------



## TAOO (28. November 2019)

Aus welchen Grund gibt es denn Heute bei Epic keine Vollversion ! Es war doch immer Donnerstags gewesen ! Habe mal nachgeschaut bei Epic, und ' Rayman Legends ' wird es geben, aber offiziell erst ab Morgen - warum auch immer


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. November 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Aus welchen Grund gibt es denn Heute bei Epic keine Vollversion ! Es war doch immer Donnerstags gewesen ! Habe mal nachgeschaut bei Epic, und ' Rayman Legends ' wird es geben, aber offiziell erst ab Morgen - warum auch immer


Kommt Morgen !


----------



## MrFob (29. November 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Aus welchen Grund gibt es denn Heute bei Epic keine Vollversion ! Es war doch immer Donnerstags gewesen ! Habe mal nachgeschaut bei Epic, und ' Rayman Legends ' wird es geben, aber offiziell erst ab Morgen - warum auch immer


Koennte sein weil heute in den USA Thanksgiving ist.


----------



## TAOO (29. November 2019)

Stimmt ! Habe es gerade in den Nachrichten gehört . Das macht dann natürlich Sinn, wenn dort ein Feiertag ist . Ok


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Stimmt ! Habe es gerade in den Nachrichten gehört . Das macht dann natürlich Sinn, wenn dort ein Feiertag ist . Ok


... wo hast du die letzten Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte verbracht?!

Black Friday ... dieser unsägliche Tag ist doch schon seit geraumer Zeit bei uns angekommen und das nervt maximal. Man kann (!) sich davor gar nicht verstecken, selbst wenn man es wollen würde.


----------



## Batze (29. November 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Stimmt ! Habe es gerade in den Nachrichten gehört . Das macht dann natürlich Sinn, wenn dort ein Feiertag ist . Ok



Ja, dann werden dort Überall die Server abgeschaltet.


----------



## TAOO (29. November 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wo hast du die letzten Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte verbracht?!
> 
> Black Friday ... dieser unsägliche Tag ist doch schon seit geraumer Zeit bei uns angekommen und das nervt maximal. Man kann (!) sich davor gar nicht verstecken, selbst wenn man es wollen würde.



Ehrlich gesagt, ist das ne echt gute Frage ' ... wo hast du die letzten Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte verbracht?! ', und glaub mir, die ist absolut berechtigt !!!!! Davon ab, weiß ich natürlich das es diesen Black Friday gibt, aber wusste nicht wirklich das der Heute ist, oder gestern ! Mmhhh


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2019)

*wasteland 2 dc* für lau bei gog!
https://www.gog.com/game/wasteland_...n?pp=df977a48f2a8bd3b1f399855135dc28faaaf09be


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *wasteland 2 dc* für lau bei gog!
> https://www.gog.com/game/wasteland_...n?pp=df977a48f2a8bd3b1f399855135dc28faaaf09be



Danke für den Hinweis, zu erwähnen gibt es noch, das der Winter Sale bei GoG gestartet ist: https://www.gog.com/

Oh und wer Origin Access Basic noch nicht getestet hat, kann es für 0,99€ (den ersten Monat, danach 3,99€, jederzeit Kündbar) testen: hier!


----------



## MrFob (12. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *wasteland 2 dc* für lau bei gog!
> https://www.gog.com/game/wasteland_...n?pp=df977a48f2a8bd3b1f399855135dc28faaaf09be



Nur noch dazu als Hinweis, da es nicht sonderlich offensichtlich gestaltet ist:
Man kann dann auch noch Wasteland 1 abgreifen. Dazu muss man in seiner GOG Bibliothek auf den Wasteland 2 Director's Cut klicken (es muss die DC Version sein, nicht die andere). 
Dort klickt man dann auf "More/Mehr" und in dem Menue dann auf "Serial Keys/CD Keys". Dort findet sich dann ein Link mit dem man Wasteland 1 umsonst claimen kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Dezember 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nur noch dazu als Hinweis, da es nicht sonderlich offensichtlich gestaltet ist:
> Man kann dann auch noch Wasteland 1 abgreifen. Dazu muss man in seiner GOG Bibliothek auf den Wasteland 2 Director's Cut klicken (es muss die DC Version sein, nicht die andere).
> Dort klickt man dann auf "More/Mehr" und in dem Menue dann auf "Serial Keys/CD Keys". Dort findet sich dann ein Link mit dem man Wasteland 1 umsonst claimen kann.



Kleiner Hinweis, man muss das über den Browser machen, in Galaxy funktioniert das nicht, da man dort nicht die Seriennummer angezeigt bekommt.


----------



## Lyrreth (13. Dezember 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nur noch dazu als Hinweis, da es nicht sonderlich offensichtlich gestaltet ist:
> Man kann dann auch noch Wasteland 1 abgreifen. Dazu muss man in seiner GOG Bibliothek auf den Wasteland 2 Director's Cut klicken (es muss die DC Version sein, nicht die andere).
> Dort klickt man dann auf "More/Mehr" und in dem Menue dann auf "Serial Keys/CD Keys". Dort findet sich dann ein Link mit dem man Wasteland 1 umsonst claimen kann.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Da wär ich nie darauf gekommen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Dezember 2019)

Auf Steam gibt es Draw Slasher bis zum 20. Dezember für lau!

https://store.steampowered.com/app/418270/Draw_Slasher/


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2019)

*Division 2 für 14.99* ist doch auch kein schlechter Preis.
Ok, ist im EPIC-Store. Aber wer damit kein Problem hat (wie ich).


----------



## Sanador (16. Dezember 2019)

POSTAL 2 ist aktuell kostenlos auf GOG.com.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Dezember 2019)

Sanador schrieb:


> POSTAL 2 ist aktuell kostenlos auf GOG.com.



Postal 1 auch allerdings werden beide bei mir nicht angezeigt. Man braucht wohl ein VPN, wenn man aus Deutschland versucht zuzugreifen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Dezember 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Postal 1 auch allerdings werden beide bei mir nicht angezeigt. Man braucht wohl ein VPN, wenn man aus Deutschland versucht zuzugreifen.


Ja, nur per VPN,
ich habe gerade ein Free VPN ausprobiert und konnte dann als ich noch nicht eingeloggt war Postal 1 in den Einkaufswagen legen.
Dann einloggen und das Spiel im Account aktivieren.


----------



## Sanador (17. Dezember 2019)

Man braucht bei *GoG* nicht unbedingt einen VPN. 
Es langt schon sich das Addon *EditThisCookie* zu ziehen und dann, wenn man auf der Seite von GoG ist, bei "gog_lc" die "DE_EUR_de-DE" in "AT_EUR_de-DE" zu ändern.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (17. Dezember 2019)

Bei GoG ist ab jetzt auch Blade Runner verfügbar.
https://www.gog.com/game/blade_runner


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2019)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Bei GoG ist ab jetzt auch Blade Runner verfügbar.
> https://www.gog.com/game/blade_runner



Wow, da hab ich immer noch die Packung mit 4 CDs rumfliegen, bei der die CDs in vier vom Mittelstück wegklappbaren "Flügeln" der Packung waren, so dass es aufgeklappt wir ein Plus-Zeichen aussieht ^^ 

Ein Tipp für Aufbau/Wirtschaftsgames-Fans: Railway Empire und die Add-Ons sind bei GOG ebenfalls reduziert, das Basisspiel kostet nur 15€, die DLCs für gute 3 bis knappe 8 Euro https://www.gog.com/game/railway_empire     die DLCs sind nicht mit der Steamversion kompatibel, soweit ich weiß (und umgekehrt auch nicht  )


----------



## ZockerCompanion (17. Dezember 2019)

*UPlay:*
Wintersale und mit EXTRA20 gibt es auf reduzierte Artikel zusätzliche 20% Rabatt, müsst also keine UPlay Punkte einlösen.


----------



## Batze (20. Dezember 2019)

EPIC hat auch seinen Sale geöffnet, und das wieder mit dem 10€ Gutschein.

So bekommt man (nach Abzug der 10€) z.B.

The Division 2 für 4,99€
Assassins Creed Origins für 4,99€
The Crew 2 für 4,99€
Ghost Recon Breakpoint für 13,99€
ANNO 1800 für 22,99€

Jeweils die Standard Editionen.

Reinschauen lohnt sich da also auf jeden Fall mal.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (20. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> EPIC hat auch seinen Sale geöffnet, und das wieder mit dem 10€ Gutschein.
> 
> So bekommt man (nach Abzug der 10€) z.B.
> 
> ...



Der 10€ Gutschein wird übrigens auf jeden Einkauf angewendet ab 14,99€. Wenn man was kauft bekommt man für den nächsten Einkauf wieder die 10€.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2019)

Uff, ich bin schwach geworden und habe mir bei Epic die Division 2 Standardversion für 5 Euro und die Assassin's Creed Origin Gold Version für 12,50 Euro gegönnt. Praktisch, einmal aktiviert kann ich sie dann über uPlay spielen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> EPIC hat auch seinen Sale geöffnet, und das wieder mit dem 10€ Gutschein.
> 
> So bekommt man (nach Abzug der 10€) z.B.
> 
> ...


Nicht zu vergessen:
Metro : Exodus für 9,99€ (inkl. eingesetztem Gutschein)
Geniesis Alpha One 8,49€ (ohne Gutschein !)


----------



## Batze (20. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen:
> Metro : Exodus für 9,99€ (inkl. eingesetztem Gutschein)
> Geniesis Alpha One 8,49€ (ohne Gutschein !)



Jup. Wollte jetzt aber nicht alle Knallerangebote hier posten. Also da gibt es echt was zum abstauben. Selbst reinschauen und sich freuen.


Ach so, die Aktion mit den 10€ ist bis 1 Mai. 2020 gültig. Der Gutschein muss aber bis 2.1.2020 aktiviert worden sein. Bis dahin (1 Mai 2020) gibt es dann also immer 10€ Gutschrift ab 14,99€ Einkauf.

Ich denke mal ich werde bei Anno 1800 zuschlagen. TD 2 habe ich ja schon, sonst wäre das natürlich Top Nr.1 gewesen wo man unbedingt zuschlagen muss bei dem Preis.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2019)

Bei Indiegala.com gibts aktuell Übersoldier II gratis.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Dezember 2019)

Sanador schrieb:


> Man braucht bei *GoG* nicht unbedingt einen VPN.
> Es langt schon sich das Addon *EditThisCookie* zu ziehen und dann, wenn man auf der Seite von GoG ist, bei "gog_lc" die "DE_EUR_de-DE" in "AT_EUR_de-DE" zu ändern.



Hatte das so gemacht. Teil 1 war dann auch sofort in der Bibliothek, bei Teil 2 stand "es wird hinzugefügt", tauchte aber trotz zweier Versuche mit dieser Methode dann am Ende dennoch nicht auf.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Indiegala.com gibts aktuell Übersoldier II gratis.



Kommt bei mir leider (momentan) "500 internal server error"


----------



## Larkin (22. Dezember 2019)

Superhot im Epic Gamestore for free.


----------



## Denis10 (22. Dezember 2019)

Auf Steam gibt es gerade A Plague Tale für 22,49 (50% Rabatt)


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. Dezember 2019)

Mit Bright Memory gibt es einen fetten EA Shooter aktuell für 3,81€ auf Steam !
Super Wertungen soweit ! 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/955050/Bright_MemoryEarly_Access/

Oder bei GoG für 3,79€ !
https://www.gog.com/game/bright_memory


----------



## TAOO (29. Dezember 2019)

Bei Epic gibt es bis Morgen um 17 Uhr ' The Talos Principle' . Jeder der dort ein Account hat, sollte also zuschlagen, oder ihr legt euch eins an . Das Spiel ist auf jeden mal wieder ein Top Game . Habe es selbst noch nicht gehabt, und werde es auch gleich mal installieren und ausprobieren .


----------



## Bonkic (30. Dezember 2019)

*tower of time* (nie gehört tbh) für lau bei gog.com!
https://www.gog.com/game/tower_of_time


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Januar 2020)

Wem die fette Ladung *Bioshoc*k fehlt kann hier ein dickes Bundle bekommen:

*Bioshock 1 Remastered
Bioshock 2 Remastered
BioShock 2: Minerva's Den Remastered
BioShock Infinite
BioShock Infinite - Season Pass
BioShock Infinite - Columbia's Finest*

Alles zusammen für 9,99€.

https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjack/bio-shock-the-collection-on-steam-sale


----------



## TAOO (10. Januar 2020)

Bei Humble Bundle gibt es momentan das Spiel ' Headsnatchers ' . Mmhh, wems gefällt ? Ich kannte es jedenfalls nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2020)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider* für 9,99€.

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-steam-key--3785-1


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2020)

Aktuell gibt es Fear the Wolfes bei Steam für EUR 2,99 statt EUR 9,99. Ist ein Stalkerklon. Sieht von den Screenshots her gar nicht so doof aus. Ist aber ein MP/Koop-Titel.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (31. Januar 2020)

Kleiner Rundumschlag mit Deals:

*UPlay:*
_20%_ auf alles (außer Vorbestellungen und digitale Währungen, sowie nicht kombinierbar mit dem Club-Units-Gutschein) mit dem Code: PLAY20

*Origin:*
Sims 4 für 9,99€
Madden NFL 20 für 29,99€
*
Epic Games Store:* 
Farming Simulator 19 gratis!
Nächste Woche gratis: Carcassonne, Ticket to Ride und Pandemic
*
Blizzard Shop:*
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare: Battle Pass Edition für 63,99€
*
GoG:*
A Plague Tale: Innocence für 22,49€
Bis zu 90% auf Panzer Corps Spiele
Wochenend Angebote
*
Steam:*
Rockstar Spiele im Angebot
A Plague Tale: Innocence für 17,99€

*Humble Bundle:*
Humble Sweet Farm Bundle
Humble Europa Universalis 4 Bundle
*
GamesPlanet:*
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare für 38,49€
Need for Speed: Heat für 36,99€
FIFA 20 für 28,99€
Plants vs. Zombies: Battle for Neighbourville für 26,99€
Metal Gear Solid 5: The Definitive Experience für 9,99€

*GreenManGaming:*
Lunar Sale

*indiegala:*
Bis zu 90% auf Spiele von Team17


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. Februar 2020)

Am 03.02.20 von 4 Uhr bis 5 Uhr gibt es 19% Rabatt auf alles* im Online-Shop von Media Markt. Also wer zufälligerweise noch wach ist oder grad aufsteht, kann ja mal gucken 

*So jetzt noch das Kleingedruckte: Am 03.02.2020 erhalten Käufer auf mediamarkt.de zwischen 4:00 und 5:00 Uhr auf Ware, die mit „Online auf Lager“ angezeigt wird, einen Nachlass in Höhe von 19% auf den zu zahlenden Endpreis des Produkts. Onlinebestellungen mit Marktabholung/-bezahlung ausgeschlossen. Aktion nicht kombinierbar mit anderen Aktionen. Von der Aktion ausgenommen sind sämtliche Download-/Content-/GamingCards, Geschenkkarten, Prepaidservices/-karten, Vorbesteller, Bücher, E-Books, Zusatzgarantien, Lieferservice, Vermietung der Produkte, Verträge mit Drittanbietern, Reparaturdienstleistungen, Fotoservice, Lebensmittel sowie Tchibo Cafissimo Kapseln.

https://www.mediamarkt.de/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. Februar 2020)

Wer *Twitch Prime* hat (ist inkludiert in *Amazon Prime*) kann sich folgende Spiele _ohne Kosten_ abholen:
*Desert Child
American Fugitive
Steredenn
Narcos: Rise of the Cartels
White Night*

Aktuelle kostenlose *(Twitch Prime benötigt)* _Ingame-Inhalte_ für Spiele:
*Tera*: Starterpaket bis zum 19. Mai
*World of Warship*s: Starterpaket bis zum 19. Mai
*Warframe*: Starterpaket bis zum 18. Juni
*World of Tanks*: Starterpaket bis zum 19. Mai
*Minion Masters*: Accursed Army bis zum 5. Februar
*Magic the Gathering: Arena*: Das Deck "Lilianas Legion" bis zum 10. Februar
*Red Dead Redemption 2 (Online)*: Kostenloser Kupfer-Kessel und Sammlertasche
*GTA 5 (Online)*: Kostenlose Immobilien
*Mobile Legens: Bang Bang*: Alpha & Minotaur Packet bis zum 12. Februar
*Rocket League*: Exklusive Tor-Explosion und mehr bis zum 27. März
*Teamfight Tactics*: Zufällige kleine Legende und Emote bis zum 6. Februar
*League of Legends*: Kostenloser zufälliger Skin bis zum 6. Februar
*RuneScape*: Umbral-Paket bis zum 3. Februar
*Path of Exiles*: Violettes Paket bis zum 5. Februar
*Contra: Rogue Corps (PS4)*: Charakterskins & Gegenstände bis zum 6. Februar
*Warframe*: Gratis Booster für Erfahrung und Credits bis zum 18. Februar
*Dauntless*: Waffenskin "Herzensbrecher" bis zum 20. Februar
*Apex: Legends*: Geometric Anomaly bis zum 17. Februar
*Borderlands 3*: Echo Device und 3 Goldene Schlüssel bis zum 14. Mai
*Ring of Elysium*: Skin bis zum 20. Februar
*Fortress M*: 300 Mittelpunktssplitter und mehr bis zum 5. Februar
*Rainbow Six Siege*: Twitch-Operator-Set bis zum 24. Februar
*Raid: Shadow Legends*: 3 epische Fähigkeitenbücher und 40 große Tränke bis zum 10. Februar
*Black Desert: Mobile*: 20x Schwarzsteine (Rüstung) und Schwarzsteine (Waffe) bis zum 12. Februar
*Destiny 2*: Exotisches SUROS-Regime-Bundle bis zum 25. Februar
*World of Tanks*: Carepaket Mike & Panzer Captured King Tiger bis zum 26. Februar
*PUBG*: Pilotenkiste bis zum 27. Februar
*Madden NFL 20*: Super Bowl-Paket bis zum 2. März
*Fallout 76*: Prime Winter Bundle bis zum 9. April


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. Februar 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Epic Games Store:*
> Farming Simulator 19 gratis!
> Nächste Woche gratis: Carcassonne, Ticket to Ride und Pandemic



Die haben Pandemic aus der Liste entfernt 


Edit: Oh, sollte kein eigener Post werden, wollte es dem vorherigen Post anhängen, muss mich verklickt haben


----------



## ZockerCompanion (6. Februar 2020)

*Epic Games Store:*
Carcassone gratis!
Ticket to Ride gratis!
Nächste Woche gibt es Kingdom Come: Deliverance und Aztez gratis!

*GoG:*
Doomdark's Revenge gratis!
The Lords of Midnight gratis!

*UPlay:*
Bis zu 75% auf Klassiker


----------



## SOTColossus (9. Februar 2020)

Die Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition wird mal wieder verramscht, 3,49 Euro bei Cdkeys:
https://www.cdkeys.com/playstation-network-psn/psn-games/horizon-zero-dawn-ps4-us-ca-cd-key


----------



## McDrake (9. Februar 2020)

SOTColossus schrieb:


> Die Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition wird mal wieder verramscht, 3,49 Euro bei Cdkeys:
> https://www.cdkeys.com/playstation-network-psn/psn-games/horizon-zero-dawn-ps4-us-ca-cd-key


"NOTE: Only works with US and Canadian PSN accounts."
Nur damit sich keiner danach beklagt. Wird wohl auch keine Deutsche Synchro drin sein.


----------



## SOTColossus (9. Februar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> "NOTE: Only works with US and Canadian PSN accounts."
> Nur damit sich keiner danach beklagt. Wird wohl auch keine Deutsche Synchro drin sein.


Umso besser, die deutschen Synchronsprecher finde ich grausam. Aber hast schon recht.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (10. Februar 2020)

*Epic Games Store:*
_Metro Exodus_ für 23,99€, die Gold Edition für 38,98€ und den Season Pass gibt es für 18, 74€.

Falls noch ein Gutschein von dem letzten Sale vorhanden ist, kann man den Preis um weitere 10€ drücken für das Hauptspiel.  Das heißt *13,99€* für die normale Edition, bzw. 28,98€ für die Gold Edition.
Falls ihr überprüfen wollt ob noch ein Gutschein vorhanden ist, geht so vor: 
1. Öffnet das Programm: Epic Games Store 
2. Geht unten Links auf euren Namen
3. Wählt Gutscheine

Der Gutschein wurde im Sale 2019 automatisch (man musste nichts spezielles tun,  soweit ich weiß) verteilt (gültig noch bis zum 1.5.2020).
Und so viel ich weiß, bekam man auch automatisch einen Neuen, bei Benutzung während des Sales.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. Februar 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Epic Games Store:*
> _Metro Exodus_ für 23,99€, die Gold Edition für 38,98€ und den Season Pass gibt es für 18, 74€.
> 
> Falls noch ein Gutschein von dem letzten Sale vorhanden ist, kann man den Preis um weitere 10€ drücken für das Hauptspiel.  Das heißt *13,99€* für die normale Edition, bzw. 28,98€ für die Gold Edition.
> ...



Super tipp. Wusste nicht, dass die Gutscheine noch gültig sind. 
Hab mir Outer wilds für knapp 7€ dafür gesichert .


----------



## RevolverOcelot (14. Februar 2020)

Division 2 bei Uplay direkt für 3€
https://store.ubi.com/de/tom-clancy-s-the-division-2-tm-/5b06a3984e0165fa45ffdcc5.html


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Februar 2020)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Division 2 bei Uplay direkt für 3€
> https://store.ubi.com/de/tom-clancy-s-the-division-2-tm-/5b06a3984e0165fa45ffdcc5.html


What???

Da bin ich fast geneigt zuzuschlagen. Vorher aber drei Fragen:
1. MUSS man den ersten Teil gespielt haben um storymäßig hier durchsteigen zu können oder geht das auch ohne Vorwissen?
2. Funktioniert der Solo-Player gut bzw. gibt es eine richtige Kampagne? Lohnt es sich überhaupt für Solo-Spieler?
3. Da ich ja den ersten Teil nie gespielt hab: Mit welcher Art Spiel lässt sich "The Division" überhaupt am nächsten vergleichen?


----------



## MrFob (14. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> What???
> 
> Da bin ich fast geneigt zuzuschlagen. Vorher aber drei Fragen:
> 1. MUSS man den ersten Teil gespielt haben um storymäßig hier durchsteigen zu können oder geht das auch ohne Vorwissen?
> ...



1. Ich wuerde sagen nein. Man bekommt im Intro gut mit worum es geht im Setting, die Story ist keine direkte Fortfuehrung oder so (man spielt einen neuen Charakter, etc.) und die Story ist eh eher so ein Hintergrund ding.
2. Ich habe TD1 komplett solo gespielt und spiele auch das sehr aehnliche TD2 (allerdings noch nicht so lange) auch solo. Geht mMn ohne Probleme, zumindest bis zum Endgame (also die gesamte Kampagne, etc.). Endgame habe ich nie viel gespielt aber bis dahin bist du schon auch gut 30-40 Stunden dabei. Lohnt es sich? Naja, Man muss schon Abstriche machen zu einer Solo Kampagne in anderen Shootern, die nicht so auf Koop ausgerichtet sind. Der Protagonist bleibt stumm in allen Cutscenes, was gerne mal ein bisschen komisch wirkt und die anderen Charaktere sind halt wirklich hauptsaechlich mission giver. Aber soooo schlecht ist die Story nicht. Das Setting ist eigentlich sehr cool und wird auch viel ueber environmental story telling erzaehlt. Gibt auch viele Audio logs und so holographische Umgebungs-Logs und so Zeug zu finden. Ist schon ganz cool. Was es ausmacht ist eher die Atmosphaere, die ist in beiden Teilen top umgesetzt.
3. Vergleichbar ist es auf jeden Fall mit Anthem. . Der Shooter Part ist ziemlicher third person Deckungsshooter Standard, mit ein paar Faehigkeiten reingeworfen (vielleicht aehnlich dazu eine Soldaten-Klasse in Mass Effect zu spielen oder so). Der Loot part orientiert sich an typischen Loot Spielen wie Diablo oder so, du findest staendig Items mit besseren Stats, die auf verschiedene builds/Spielstile ausgerichtet sind und verbesserst dich so mit der Zeit immer weiter.
Wahrscheinlich sind die besten Vergleichsteile eher sowas wie Destiny 2 oder Borderlands aber die habe ich beide nicht so viel gespielt. Die hatten mich auch nie reingezogen, The Division aber schon.
Gibt sicherlich bessere Kandidaten fuer einen Vergleich, wenn mir noch was einfaellt schreib ichs noch.

P.S.: Wenn TD1 auch runtergesetzt sit, dann ueberleg dir evtl. damit anzufangen. Ich finde das Setting in Teil 1 war noch cooler als in Teil 2. Grafisch ist TD1 auch heute noch sehr ansehnlich und die viel geschimpften Bullet sponge Gegner fand ich am Ende nicht soooo schlimm wie sie gerne gemacht wurden.

Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## golani79 (15. Februar 2020)

Ich vergleiche The Division ganz gerne mit Diablo - nur, dass man halt mit Knarren in nem realistischen Szenario rumläuft ^^

Finde es schon spaßig und hab auch Teil 1 solo gespielt (mehr oder weniger - paar Missionen hab ich mit Randoms gespielt, was eigentlich gut funktioniert hat).

Teil 2 hab ich aber noch nicht durch.

Für 3€ macht man aber definitiv nichts falsch.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RevolverOcelot (15. Februar 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche The Division ganz gerne mit Diablo - nur, dass man halt mit Knarren in nem realistischen Szenario rumläuft ^^
> 
> Finde es schon spaßig und hab auch Teil 1 solo gespielt (mehr oder weniger - paar Missionen hab ich mit Randoms gespielt, was eigentlich gut funktioniert hat).
> 
> ...



Find ich auch, hab den ersten fast nur solo gespielt nur die Nebenmissionen mit zufälligen Leuten gemacht. Den zweiten auch fast nur solo und Nebenmissionen dann mit randoms. Hab jetzt zwei Kumpels dazu angestiftet das ding für 3€ zu kaufen und einen neuen Charakter angefangen um es mit denen zu zocken.
Für 3€ ist es in Ordnung. Fand ich zumindest spassiger als Borderlands 2  aber ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## Larkin (15. Februar 2020)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Division 2 bei Uplay direkt für 3€
> https://store.ubi.com/de/tom-clancy-s-the-division-2-tm-/5b06a3984e0165fa45ffdcc5.html



derselbe Preis im Epic Store

Mir ist die Epic Software lieber...allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man zum spielen dann nicht doch noch fuckin' uplay installieren muss...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2020)

Sehr wahrscheinlich ja.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RevolverOcelot (15. Februar 2020)

Larkin schrieb:


> derselbe Preis im Epic Store
> 
> Mir ist die Epic Software lieber...allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man zum spielen dann nicht doch noch fuckin' uplay installieren muss...



Ja man muss. Man kann danach sogar ohne den Epic Client spielen direkt über Uplay. Kumpel hat sich letztens Ghost Recon Wildlands über den Epic Store gekauft, musste dann den Uplay Client auch starten und das Spiel wurde komischerweise sogar doppelt runtergeladen. Einmal mit dem Epic Client und dem Uplay Client, er hat es dann bei Epic deinstalliert und nur über den Uplay gespielt und gestertet.


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2020)

Du musst bei epic games deinen epic account mit uplay verlinken oder uplay account erstellen.

Uplay spiele starten über uplay account/launcher bei epic games.  so war es bei division 2 das ich mir für 5 euro im winter sale holte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2020)

Larkin schrieb:


> derselbe Preis im Epic Store
> 
> Mir ist die Epic Software lieber...allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man zum spielen dann nicht doch noch fuckin' uplay installieren muss...


Natürlich. Darum ist das total Banane bei Epic zu kaufen, da kann man sich doch gleich auf Uplay allein beschränken.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Natürlich. Darum ist das total Banane bei Epic zu kaufen, da kann man sich doch gleich auf Uplay allein beschränken.



Nö, weil man bei epic noch 10 euro Rabatt kriegt unter bestimmten Umständen (siehe oben)


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Natürlich. Darum ist das total Banane bei Epic zu kaufen, da kann man sich doch gleich auf Uplay allein beschränken.



Also, als ich mir im Weihnachts-Sale AC: Origins und Division 2 geholt habe hätte ich bei uPlay und auch allen anderen Anbietern mehr als das Doppelte als bei Epic zahlen müssen. Entsprechend habe ich sie mir eben da geholt. Da ich sie dann nur über uPlay Spiele ist mir völlig egal, wo sie her sind.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (16. Februar 2020)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Nö, weil man bei epic noch 10 euro Rabatt kriegt unter bestimmten Umständen (siehe oben)



Die 10€ gibt es doch nur wenn man was ab 14,99 kauft somit würde das ja hier bei Division 2 nichts bringen.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Februar 2020)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Nö, weil man bei epic noch 10 euro Rabatt kriegt unter bestimmten Umständen (siehe oben)



Bei Ubisoft bekommt man auch Rabatt wenn man 100 Uplay-Punkte einsetzt (20% waren das glaube ich). Sofern man diese natürlich hat. Unabhängig von irgendwelchen Sales afaik.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (16. Februar 2020)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Die 10€ gibt es doch nur wenn man was ab 14,99 kauft somit würde das ja hier bei Division 2 nichts bringen.



Kommt natürlich drauf an. Ich hatte noch einen Gutschein übrig zum Beispiel. Es ging ja nur darum dass sauerland impliziert hat, dass es sich nie lohnt bei epic zu kaufen, wenn man sowieso zu uplay muss.  Mit dem Gutschein schon.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2020)

Neu bei gog.com:

Die Dishonored Reihe: https://www.gog.com/news/bdishonoredreiheb_jetzt_auf_gogcom
Da kann man alle Dishonored Spiele samt DLCs in der Complete Collection kaufen für 20,99€ oder einzeln.

Auch neu: Wolfenstein: The New Order und The Old Blood (im Two Pack für 9,09€): https://www.gog.com/news/bzwei_wolfensteintitel_erscheinen_jetzt_drmfrei_auf_gogcom_mit_bis_zu_70b


Die Sachen da sind im Moment bis zu 70% reduziert.


----------



## McDrake (18. Februar 2020)

Gestern gesehen und Old Blood gekrallt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Februar 2020)

*Black Desert Online* kann man bis zum 2. März auf Steam abstauben.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/582660/Black_Desert_Online/

Ich würde ja nur mal gern einen Blick auf die Charaktererstellung werfen wollen... Lohnt sich das Spiel auch für eine auf Einzelspieler orientierte Spielweise?


----------



## golani79 (27. Februar 2020)

Schau mal auf Youtube - da gibts recht viele Videos, auch zum Charakter-Editor.

Das Spiel bietet eine Unmenge an Content, den man machen kann.
Habs mal ne Zeit lang gespielt (auch eher solo - ab und zu mal mit nem Freund) und hatte eigentlich ganz gut Spaß daran.
Bin dann aber "weggestorben", weil es doch sehr zeitaufwändig ist (häng halt auch davon ab, was man im Spiel alles machen, bzw. erreichen will).


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. Februar 2020)

Danke! Ich denke ich werde einfach mal reinschauen.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. Februar 2020)

*UPlay:*
*Division 2* kann man bis zum _2. März gratis_ testen und bei gefallen für  3€ gekauft werden.
Zudem gibt es in dem Zeitraum auch 2 gratis Masken Ingame.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> What???
> 
> Da bin ich fast geneigt zuzuschlagen. Vorher aber drei Fragen:
> 1. MUSS man den ersten Teil gespielt haben um storymäßig hier durchsteigen zu können oder geht das auch ohne Vorwissen?
> ...



Falls du dich noch nicht entschieden hast, ist jetzt ein günstiger Zeitpunkt, da man es bis zum 2. März gratis testen kann und den Preis von 3€ haben sie auch nochmal für kurzen Zeitraum da.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> What???
> 
> Da bin ich fast geneigt zuzuschlagen. Vorher aber drei Fragen:
> 1. MUSS man den ersten Teil gespielt haben um storymäßig hier durchsteigen zu können oder geht das auch ohne Vorwissen?
> ...



Teil 1 brauchst Du nicht unbedingt um durchzusteigen. Es gibt kleinere Verweise auf Teil 1 aber keine Story für die man Teil 1 gespielt haben muß.

Als SP funktioniert das Spiel ebenso. Die Darkzone kann man allein besuchen. Hängt aber immer von den aktuellen Mitspielern ab ob man in Ruhe gelassen wird oder nicht. Aber das Spiel funktioniert auch ohne Dz.

Imho lohnt das Spiel. Sowohl Teil 1 wie auch Teil 2.


----------



## Larkin (5. März 2020)

Minion Masters - Zealous Inferno DLC free on Steam


----------



## ZockerCompanion (5. März 2020)

*UPlay: *
_Rainbow Six: Siege_ kann man bis zum 09.03.20 gratis testen, Passend dazu gibt es natürlich auch Rabatt auf das Spiel: https://store.ubi.com/de/rainbow-six-siege-pc


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. März 2020)

Das Adventure *The Uncertain Last Quiet Day* gibt es gerade für lau auf Steam!

https://store.steampowered.com/app/406970/The_Uncertain_Last_Quiet_Day/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2020)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Das Adventure *The Uncertain Last Quiet Day* gibt es gerade für lau auf Steam!
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/406970/The_Uncertain_Last_Quiet_Day/


Hoffe mal das Episode 2 dieses Jahr wirklich erscheint. Extreme Wartezeit seit dem Debüt.


----------



## MichaelG (6. März 2020)

Lt. Steam soll Episode wohl im 2. Quartal 2020 rauskommen. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## Larkin (6. März 2020)

Crusader Kings II DLC free on steam


----------



## ZockerCompanion (14. März 2020)

Bei *UPlay* und *Origin* ist zurzeit ein _Frühlingssale_:
UPlay
Origin

Und im Epic Games Store gibt es zurzeit 50% Rabatt auf World War Z (17,49€)


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. März 2020)

Auf gog.com ist der Spring-Sale gestartet: https://www.gog.com/

Zudem gibt es dort seit heute neu *XCom 2 samt DLCs/Addons*: https://www.gog.com/promo/xcom2
Aktuell um 75% reduziert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2020)

Kostenlose Spiele bei gog.com, die man sich sichern kann: https://www.gog.com/partner/stay_at_home


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2020)

Supi. Und schon wieder 19 Spiele mehr bei GoG in meiner Bibliothek. Das ist schon top!


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2020)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Kostenlose Spiele bei gog.com, die man sich sichern kann: https://www.gog.com/partner/stay_at_home



diese spiele sind meines wissens nach immer gratis.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. März 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> diese spiele sind meines wissens nach immer gratis.


Da wär ich nicht so sicher, Gwent ist da als Kostenlos anstelle von Gratis gekennzeichnet.

Abgesehen davon nette Info !


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2020)

Die Spiele waren afaik vorher größtenteils nicht gratis. Und bei Quent ist es vermutlich das Grundpaket. Die Kartenpakete kosten was. Quasi free to play.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (18. März 2020)

*Steam:*
Goat of Duty kostenlos bis zum 31. März 19 Uhr!


----------



## ZockerCompanion (19. März 2020)

*UPlay:
*_Assassin's Creed: Odyssey_ bis zum 23.03.2020 17 Uhr gratis spielen!


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. März 2020)

*Epic Store:*
Watch Dogs und The Stanley Parable gratis (Aktion läuft bis Do, 26.03.)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. März 2020)

*Deiland* gibt es gerade auf Steam für lau!
https://store.steampowered.com/app/760620/Deiland/

*Mable and the Wood* ist gerade bei GoG in einer Gratisaktion. (etwas scrollen)
https://www.gog.com/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (21. März 2020)

Steam:
Tomb Raider (2013) kostenlos zum behalten.
Lara Croft  and the Temple of Osiris kostenlos zum behalten.

Beides gültig bis zum 24. März, 8 Uhr. 
Spiele die man kostenlos aus einer Werbeaktion bekommt, werfen keine Steam-Sammelkarten ab.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2020)

The Council gibt es kostenlos auf Steam.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das nur die erste Episode ist oder ob es alle sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2020)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> The Council gibt es kostenlos auf Steam.
> 
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das nur die erste Episode ist oder ob es alle sind.


Die erste, der Rest kostet 7,50€.

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. März 2020)

Soweit ich das sehe ist die generell "kostenlos" ?
Ansonsten steht da doch immer [-100%] 0,00€

Aber trotzdem ein netter Tip !


----------



## TrinityBlade (24. März 2020)

*Ubisoft* haut bis Samstag *Child of Light* für umme raus: https://store.ubi.com/de/child-of-light/56c4948488a7e300458b472e.html


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. März 2020)

*Nephise Begins* ein kurzes Rätselspiel bekommt man gerade gratis auf Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/628950/Nephise_Begins/


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. März 2020)

Noch ein paar Spiele für den kleinen Hunger. Diesmal mehr minimalistisch und spielhallentauglich. 

Project Mercury

Mobile Astro EX Pack (Ist ein DLC zum kostenlosen Hauptspiel)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. April 2020)

*SYMMETRY* wird gerade auf Gog übers Wochenende verschenkt.

https://www.gog.com/game/symmetry


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. April 2020)

*Regions of Ruin* kann man sich eben auf Steam schnappen!

https://store.steampowered.com/app/680360/Regions_Of_Ruin/


----------



## MichaelG (5. April 2020)

Der DLC Region of Ruin: Sieges ist übrigens ebenso kostenlos.


----------



## Batze (9. April 2020)

Hier stand mist....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. April 2020)

Ein Arcadespiel und etwas für VR-Besitzer zurzeit auf Steam für lau!

Arcade Moonlander
Transpose


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. April 2020)

Wer flink ist. 

Das Point&Click Adventure *The Search* gibt es noch bis heute 19Uhr auf Steam kostenlos.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/566190/The_Search/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (14. April 2020)

_Assassin's Creed 2_ gibt es bis zum 17. April gratis bei *UPlay*!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZLH0aSLD-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (16. April 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob es ein Bug ist. Aber bei Epic Games gibt es aktuell neben den beiden offiziellen Gratistiteln auch den Bus-Simulator 18 und Unreal Tournament gratis.


----------



## golani79 (16. April 2020)

UT war seit jeher kostenlos .. leider wurde es nicht fertig gemacht.
Denke, aufgrund von Fortnite ..

Bin gespannt, aber würde nicht mehr damit rechnen, UT komplett zu sehen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. April 2020)

Auf gog.com gibt es neue The Evil Within und The Evil Within 2: https://www.gog.com/promo/promo_launch_evil_within

Ich hab mir da gleich The Evil Within Bundle (mit den DLCs) und The Evil Within 2 für 17,48€ geholt, da kann man nicht meckern.

Wäre cool, wenn Bethesda jetzt auch noch Spiele wie Rage 1 und 2 dort bringen würde.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (16. April 2020)

*Epic Games Store:*
Diese Woche gibt es Just Cause 4 und Wheels of Aurelia gratis!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mMGHpIJjnjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2tuGMqWOFkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Nächste Woche gibt es For The King gratis!

*Twitch Prime* Abonnement (enthalten in Amazon Prime):
Hier gibt ohne extra Kosten bis zum 1. Mai:
Earthlock
Kathy Rain
Turok
Etherborn
Lightmatter

*Humble Bundle:*
Manual Samuel gratis!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y5re4Bnj9vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. April 2020)

Drei Spielversionen auf Steam kostenlos.

Polyball

Gamecraft

Will Glow the Wisp


----------



## Batze (20. April 2020)

Für GRID 2019 gibt es im Moment diverse Angebote.

Bei Steam, Angebot bis 25.April
Normal Edition 15,99€
Ultimate Edition 21,99€

Wer nichts gegen Keyseller hat,

bei Instand Gaming
Normal Edition 11,35€
Ultimate Edition 13,62€

bei MMOGA
Normal Edition 8,49€
Ultimate Edition 13,49€

Unbedingt, wenn schon die Ultimate Version kaufen, lohnt sich da jetzt schon Saison 3 raus ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2020)

Fanatical.com bietet momentan ein Santuary Bundle, beinhaltet u.a.:

- Telltales The Walking Dead Season 1, 2, 400 Days-DLC und Michonne
- This War of Mine (Final Cut) + Season Pass
- Redeemer (Enhanced Edition)

Für nur 5,49€

https://www.fanatical.com/de/bundle/sanctuary-bundle


----------



## ZockerCompanion (24. April 2020)

*Steam:*
Pac-Man Championship Edition 2 gratis!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qAUwCe_8DXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (25. April 2020)

*Steam:*
Vom 27. April bis zum 1. Mai gibt es Total War: Shogun 2 gratis und am selben Tag scheint auch ein Total War Sale (hier geht es zum Sale sobald der losgeht) zu starten.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W48QJP710-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



https://www.totalwar.com/blog/total-war-shogun-2-giveaway-and-total-war-sale-faq/


----------



## Batze (27. April 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Pac-Man Championship Edition 2 gratis!



Leider schon nicht mehr erhältlich.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. April 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Leider schon nicht mehr erhältlich.



Läuft bis zum 10. Mai!


----------



## ZockerCompanion (27. April 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Vom 27. April bis zum 1. Mai gibt es Total War: Shogun 2 gratis und am selben Tag scheint auch ein Total War Sale (hier geht es zum Sale sobald der losgeht) zu starten.
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr könnt euch jetzt Shogun 2 gratis auf Steam abholen!


----------



## Batze (27. April 2020)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Läuft bis zum 10. Mai!



Da gibt es aber einen Zusatz, so lange der Vorrat reicht. Ist wohl schon alles weg.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (27. April 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber einen Zusatz, so lange der Vorrat reicht. Ist wohl schon alles weg.



Laut Steam sollte es immer noch gratis sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem:
*Steam:*
Alien: Isolation für 1,85€


----------



## Batze (27. April 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Laut Steam sollte es immer noch gratis sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja. Hm, ging wohl vorher irgendwas bei mir schief. Danke.


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> so lange der Vorrat reicht.


Möglich wärs ja, aber irgendwie auch frech...


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. April 2020)

Bei gog.com gibts neu und gleich mit 85% Rabatt:

Dungeon Siege Collection (mit allen 3 Teilen) für 2,99€
Deus Ex Human Revolution: Directors Cut für 2,99€
Deus Ex Mankind Divided Digital Deluxe Edition (das ist die mit season pass) für 6.79€
Deus Ex Mankind Divided Standard Edition (ohne Season Pass) für 4,50€


----------



## Batze (29. April 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Möglich wärs ja, aber irgendwie auch frech...



Du hast das ? Übersehen. Ich habe es mal deutlich gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch Worte?


----------



## Zybba (30. April 2020)

Ah, das hab ich echt nicht gesehen. ^^


----------



## Batze (30. April 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ah, das hab ich echt nicht gesehen. ^^



Ich konnte es auch nur sehen weil ich Brillen Träger bin, hahahaha.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (30. April 2020)

Epic Games Store:
Amnesia: The Dark Descent  gratis!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1nY_5-UrY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Crashlands gratis!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q5M6qTEtsSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Nächste Woche gratis: Death Coming

Und nicht vergessen falls ihr noch eine Gutscheinen von den Feiertagen 2019 habt, läuft der morgen ab!
Um zu gucken ob ihr noch einen habt, einfach im Launcher unten links auf euren Namen klicken und dann unter Gutscheine gucken.
Wenn ihr euren Gutschein während der Feiertage Sale 2019 benutzt habt, hat man automatisch einen neuen bekommen!
Um den ersten Gutschein zu bekommen, musste man nichts extra machen, deswegen lohnt sich ein Blick.
Gutschein: 10€ ab einem Bestellwert von 14,99€, gilt für Spiele (Vorbestellungen ausgeschlossen)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2020)

Spring Sale bei Wingamestore.

https://www.wingamestore.com/


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Mai 2020)

Ich hoffe ja gerade, dass Divinity: Original 2 irgendwo in einem Sale spawnt. Hätte da gerade sehr Bock drauf, aber wie ich mich kenne, kann ich inzwischen froh sein, wenn ich es nach 10-15 Stunden noch spiele. Daher will ich nun nicht unbedingt den Vollpreis zahlen, wo es schon knapp drei Jahre raus ist. 

Weiß man, ob weitere Sales vor der Tür stehen? Ich glaube, der Steam Spring Sale hat vergangenes Jahr gar nicht stattgefunden...


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2020)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja gerade, dass Divinity: Original 2 irgendwo in einem Sale spawnt. Hätte da gerade sehr Bock drauf, aber wie ich mich kenne, kann ich inzwischen froh sein, wenn ich es nach 10-15 Stunden noch spiele. Daher will ich nun nicht unbedingt den Vollpreis zahlen, wo es schon knapp drei Jahre raus ist.
> 
> Weiß man, ob weitere Sales vor der Tür stehen? Ich glaube, der Steam Spring Sale hat vergangenes Jahr gar nicht stattgefunden...



https://steamdb.info/sales/history/

https://isthereanydeal.com/game/divinityoriginalsiniidefinitiveedition/info/

Zuletzt beo GOG und Steam für 22,49€ im Angebot

In ca. 2 Monaten dürfte dann Summer Sale sein


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Mai 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> In ca. 2 Monaten dürfte dann Summer Sale sein



Danke!

Ich wette, dann ist dieser spontane Anflug von Verlangen, es zu spielen, aber schon wieder verflogen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2020)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich wette, dann ist dieser spontane Anflug von Verlangen, es zu spielen, aber schon wieder verflogen.


Hattest du nicht vor längerer Zeit dem Zocken entsagt?! 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht vor längerer Zeit dem Zocken entsagt?!



Klingt so, als hätte ich die Entscheidung getroffen, dem Medium vollständig zu entsagen und stattdessen ins Kloster zu gehen. 

Also ja, ich zocke kaum bis gar nicht mehr, weil's mich nicht mehr begeistert. Mit Beefi, Daumenschmerzen und Philkan von VGZ drüben zocken wir seit Jahren einmal wöchentlich ein wenig, was aber mehr Herrenrunde ist und das Spiel im Hintergrund eher nebensächlich. Farming Simulator zocken wir, das ich vor allem auch beruflich spiele, weil ich wieder in die Spielebranche gerutscht bin und die Oculus Quest habe ich mir geholt, weil VR inzwischen doch ganz geil ist. Aber so für mich zock ich vielleicht fünf Stunden im Monat, wenn's hoch kommt und das grad auch nur wegen den Ausgangsbeschränkungen, ansonsten ist in den sonnigen Jahrezeiten nix mit zocken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2020)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Klingt so, als hätte ich die Entscheidung getroffen, dem Medium vollständig zu entsagen und stattdessen ins Kloster zu gehen.


Also bis auf das mit dem Kloster war das wirklich so in etwa zu verstehen, das gab deinem "I'm out, bitches"-Thread sogar eine (un)gewollte (?) Doppeldeutigkeit. 


Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also bis auf das mit dem Kloster war das wirklich so in etwa zu verstehen, das gab deinem "I'm out, bitches"-Thread sogar eine (un)gewollte (?) Doppeldeutigkeit.



Der Thread-Titel bezog sich (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe) mehr darauf, nicht weiter PCG-News im Akkord runterzuhacken. Doppeldeutigkeit könnte gewollt gewesen sein. 
Im Grunde aber ja, hab ich das Hobby Gaming schon so ziemlich bei Seite gelegt und ab und an zieht's mich bei akuter Langeweile mal wieder hin - oder wenn eben sowas wie VR neu Impulse liefert. Die (zumindest in der Theorie) wöchentlichen Zock-Sessions verbuch ich wie gesagt eher unter Plauderrunde mit interaktiver Komponente.

Achso: Ich habe mir gerade Original Sin 2 gekauft. Weil, ich bin noch bis zum 10. im Homeoffice (zwei Monate dann) und habe dann zwei Wochen Urlaub. Wie man weiß, ist das feuchtfröhliche Leben in Bayern noch vergleichsweise stark eingeschränkt. Außerdem will ich mal nicht so geizig sein. Immerhin spare ich auch den Griechenland-Urlaub, der geplant war. Genauso wie Plan B mit kleiner Reise nach Hamburg.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (1. Mai 2020)

*UPlay:*
Ubisoft verschenkt inzwischen ingesamt 3 Spiele zurzeit:

Assassin's Creed 2




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qxtoEOj47Jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Rayman: Legends




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zM1fGepzp60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Child of Light




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e32aNORWqoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Einfach direkt im UPlay Launcher abholen.


----------



## MrFob (1. Mai 2020)

GOG hat eine Seite zu ihren kostenlosen Spielen im Moment. Allerdings sieht es mir so aus, als waeren das hauptsaechlich Sachen, die entweder eh free to play sind oder schon sehr alt sind und eh verschenkt wurden. Aber vielleicht findet ja doch jemand was.
https://www.gog.com/partner/stay_at_home

(Danke an PrYsMaTiC auf dem PCGC Podcast Discord, der es da gepostet hat).


----------



## ZockerCompanion (7. Mai 2020)

*Humble Bundle:*
Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation gibt es gratis, wenn man den Newsletter abonniert hat!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rfDNgoYVTcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Zudem ist im Store der Frühlingssale gestartet!
https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Mai 2020)

*Showdown Bandit*, ein kleiner Top-Down Horror-Schleicher, wird auf Steam bis zum 1. Juni verschenkt.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1076280/Showdown_Bandit/


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2020)

Auf Steam ist die Square Enix Eidos Anthology gerade um 95% reduziert und kostet 38,30€

Es sind 54 Titel und für jeden Titel, den ihr schon dort habt, wird etwas vom Preis abgezogen. Bei mir warens am Ende z.B. nur noch 11,27€.


----------



## McDrake (10. Mai 2020)

*Delores: A Thimbleweed Park Mini-Adventure
*_[FONT=&quot]Ron Gilbert & Gary Winnick[/FONT]_
_It's not really a sequel but more of an addendum to Thimbleweed Park and its completely FREE as a thank you to all our backers and fans in these odd and stressful times.
You can read more about it on my Blog and get it from Steam or the Epic Store.
Stay safe and I hope this little game helps, even a little._
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1305720/Delores_A_Thimbleweed_Park_MiniAdventure/
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/thimbleweed-park/delores


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2020)

Aktuell bei Uplay:

Die Assassins Creed Ancient Egypt und Ancient Greece Tour (Explorer-Touren) gratis. Das sind quasi "Besichtigungstouren" der antiken Länder und Beschreibung von deren Traditionen und Sitten. Wer z.B. AC Origins und AC Odyssee hat hat dies im Spiel inklusive. Aber wer sich nur für diese Touren interessiert mußte die bislang bezahlen. Derzeit gibt es beide gratis. Wer sich für die Geschichte interessiert interessant.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (14. Mai 2020)

*Humble Bundle:*
Aegis Defenders gratis!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQdsTqHBIlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (14. Mai 2020)

Ist ein nettes Spiel!
Koop funktioniert leider nur lokal.


----------



## Kreon (15. Mai 2020)

Hat noch niemand erwähnt, dass GTA V kostenlos im Epicstore erhältlich ist. Oder ist das so ne große News, dass es eh schon jeder weiß?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2020)

Wenn man nicht blind durchs Forum geht findet man diese News mindestens 2-3 mal. Wenn das nicht langt....


----------



## MrFob (15. Mai 2020)

Lego Ninjago gibts auch kostenlos:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/640590/The_LEGO_NINJAGO_Movie_Video_Game/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Lego Ninjago gibts auch kostenlos:
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/640590/The_LEGO_NINJAGO_Movie_Video_Game/


Fein. Eines der wenigen Lego-Spiele die mir tatsächlich fehlen. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Mai 2020)

*Higurashi When They Cry Hou - Ch.1 Onikakushi* gibt es zurzeit auf GoG und Steam gratis. Eine nette kleine Visual Novel!

https://www.gog.com/game/higurashi_when_they_cry_hou_ch1_onikakushi

https://store.steampowered.com/app/310360/Higurashi_When_They_Cry_Hou__Ch1_Onikakushi/

Hinweis im GoG-Store:


> The first chapter of Higurashi When They Cry will be made free-to-own on GoG until an effective vaccine for COVID-19 is discovered! If you’re looking for a way to pass the time while staying at home, then there’s never been a better chance to try out this renowned masterpiece.
> 
> You can complete the question arcs (Chapters 1-4) at a 75% series discount until July 14, 11 pm GMT.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (21. Mai 2020)

*Epic Games Store:*
Die Gerüchte scheinen sich zu bewahrheiten, diese Woche gibt es Civilization 6 (inklusive Aztec DLC) gratis!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KdE0p2joJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




P.S.:  Es gibt das Platinum Edition Upgrade grad passend dazu im Angebot. 50% Rabatt und ist kombinierbar mit dem 10€ Gutschein= 29,99€
Zudem könnt ihr den 10€ Gutschein auch auf den neuen New Frontier-Pass anwenden = 29,99€


----------



## McDrake (21. Mai 2020)

Und ohne Servercrash von Seiten EPIC.
Ok, wahrscheinlich war der Andrang jetzt auch nicht soo gross.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Mai 2020)

Es ist Wochenende! Irgendwas wird auf Steam mal wieder verschenkt.

*10 Second Ninja X *
https://store.steampowered.com/app/435790/10_Second_Ninja_X/

Und für VR-Besitzer, die mal als Kosmonaut ins All wollen:

*Interkosmos*
https://store.steampowered.com/app/579110/Interkosmos/


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Mai 2020)

KA ob das neu ist, aber als ich gerade bei Epic blätterte, viel mir auf das es da was abzugreifen gibt:
*Might & Magic Chess Royale*
https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/might-and-magic-chess-royale/home?sessionInvalidated=true


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Mai 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> KA ob das neu ist, aber als ich gerade bei Epic blätterte, viel mir auf das es da was abzugreifen gibt:
> *Might & Magic Chess Royale*
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/might-and-magic-chess-royale/home?sessionInvalidated=true



Ist dauerhaft kostenlos, kann man auch direkt über UPlay (und mobil) spielen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Mai 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Ist dauerhaft kostenlos, kann man auch direkt über UPlay spielen


Ich bin ja UPlay Verweigerer, insofern bin ich da nicht informiert.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Mai 2020)

Wer es bei Humble verpasst hat, hier noch mal die Chance für *Aegis Defenders*, diesmal auf Steam direkt.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/371140/Aegis_Defenders/


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Ist dauerhaft kostenlos, kann man auch direkt über UPlay (und mobil) spielen



Ist doch afaik so ein F2P-Dingens oder irre ich da ?


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Mai 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist doch afaik so ein F2P-Dingens oder irre ich da ?



Genau, ist sowas wie DOTA Auto Chess und Teamfight Tactics (TFT), nur eben von Ubisoft mit der Might and Magic Marke


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2020)

Auf Gog ist der Summer Sale (27.05 - 15.06.) gestartet

Außerdem gibt es neu auf gog:
Metro Exodus in der Standard Edition für 20,09€ und in der Gold Edition für 29,19€
Prey (das aus dem Jahre 2017 in der Standard Edition für 8,99€ und digital deluxe für 11,99€


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2020)

Neu bei gog und gleich reduziert:

Life is strange Complete Season für 3,99€
Life is strange: Before the Storm für 3,39€ und die Deluxe für 4,99€
Supreme Commander: Gold Edition für 2,99€
Supreme Commander 2 für 3,29€

Außerdem gibt es im Moment Total Annihilation kostenlos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2020)

Auf Steam gibt es die erste Episode von *The Uncertain (Last Quiet Day) *gratis.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/406970/The_Uncertain_Last_Quiet_Day/

Kann ich nur empfehlen, hoffe aber dass die Fortsetzungsepisode dieses Jahr auch wirklich kommt. Ich warte seit fast 4 Jahren darauf.


----------



## MrFob (5. Juni 2020)

Bei GOG gibt's zur Zeit Total Annihilation umsonst.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bei GOG gibt's zur Zeit Total Annihilation umsonst.


Passt vor allem schön zum C&C Revival (Remaster), leider wird es da ja nicht angeboten aber so ist man thematisch in etwa (RTS Klassiker) dabei.


----------



## Batze (5. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bei GOG gibt's zur Zeit Total Annihilation umsonst.



Eines der besten RTS Spiele aller Zeiten. Ich habe es geliebt.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2020)

Bundle for Racial Justice and Equality

das vermutlich größte games-bundle aller zeiten mit nicht weniger als 742 enthaltenen titeln - mindestpreis gerade mal 5 dollar!
die erlöse werden zudem zu 100% gespendet! gute sache!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juni 2020)

Klingt zwar gut - der Sinn der Aktion, meine ich - , aber bei 99,5% vollkommen unbekannter Titel... Glaube ich nicht dass es einen regelrechten Run darauf geben wird. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Juni 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Klingt zwar gut - der Sinn der Aktion, meine ich - , aber bei 99,5% vollkommen unbekannter Titel... Glaube ich nicht dass es einen regelrechten Run darauf geben wird.



Das ist doch gar nicht entscheidend. Den Großteil der Spiele wird man im Leben nie durchspielen. Aber mit Oxenfree, Cook Serve Delicious, Minit, Heavy Bullets, Night in the Woods... sind da doch einige Spiele dabei, die die 5 Dollar schon allein wert wären. Und wenn die Erlöse noch gespendet werden...


----------



## Zybba (7. Juni 2020)

Ich finde den Umfang des Bundles eher angsteinflößend. 
Immerhin ist es DRM free und man muss sich damit nicht Steam o.ä. vollmüllen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> die erlöse werden zudem zu 100% gespendet! gute sache!


Das stimmt!


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Juni 2020)

*Humble Bundle:*
Snake Pass gratis!

*Epic Games Store:*
Ark: Survival Evolved gratis!
Samurai Shodown: Neogeo Collection gratis!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Juni 2020)

*Hitman Absolution* gibt es gerade bei GoG gratis.

https://www.gog.com/


----------



## TAOO (17. Juni 2020)

Hallöchen !
Bei GOG gibts momentan ' Eye of the Beholder ' - Dungeons & Dragons .
Teil 2 & 3 auch noch dazu !
Für ganze 0 Cent

Habs gleich mal mitgenommen


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2020)

Meine GoG Bibliothek wächst auch stetig an.  Super.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juni 2020)

*Injustice Gods Among Us* gibt es gerade für lau auf Steam!

https://store.steampowered.com/app/242700/Injustice_Gods_Among_Us_Ultimate_Edition/


----------



## TAOO (19. Juni 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Meine GoG Bibliothek wächst auch stetig an.  Super.



Ja, warum auch nicht, wa !
Eye of the Beholder ist zwar schon sehr altbacken, aber für die GOG Sammlung immer gut, das stimmt !
Ob ichs wirklich mal zocken werde steht natürlich auch aufm anderen Blatt


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juni 2020)

Beschwere mich auch nicht. Im Gegenteil. Super Aktion.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (21. Juni 2020)

*Amazon:*
Anno History Collection für 24,99€.
Erscheint am 25. Juni und ist gut 15€ billiger als bei UPlay direkt. Zudem gibt es noch Goodies oben drauf, aber es ist keine Disc enthalten (nur Download-Code).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (25. Juni 2020)

*Steam:*
Es ist wieder Zeit für den Summer Sale!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Es ist wieder Zeit für den Summer Sale!


Jetzt wäre es noch schön wenn man in seine persönliche Wunschliste käme...


----------



## Toshii (25. Juni 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre es noch schön wenn man in seine persönliche Wunschliste käme...



Vielleicht ist es das zunehmende Alter - aber ich persönlich war selten so "unterwältigt" (ist doch das Gegenteil von überwältigt, oder?) von einem der 2 großen Sales von Steam, wie von diesem hier. Kein einziger Spiele-Rabatt lässt mich jubeln, sondern erzeugt nur ein mittelmäßiges "meeeh"... 

Und jaaaa, ich weine immernoch den alten Sommer-und Wintersales vor knapp 10 Jahren hinterher, bei denen man in den Blitzsales mal richtige Schnapper machen konnte!!!


----------



## Zybba (27. Juni 2020)

Zur Preisgestaltung/Rabbatierung kann ich gar nicht so viel sagen.
Ich merke aber, dass mich die Sales generell nicht mehr so anziehen. Keine Ahnung, warum...
Ist vllt. echt das Alter.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2020)

Geht mir genauso. Ich weiß nicht, ob es am "Alter" liegt, aber es ist ja keine subjektive Feststellung, dass die Sales immer liebloser werden.

Früher (TM) gab's Minispiele, Blitzangebote, Comics/ nette Hintergrundgeschichten, man merkte, dass man sich bei der Konzeption des Sales viel Mühe gegeben hat, aber mittlerweile fühlt es sich an, als ob Valve einfach nur noch satt, faul, träge, bräsig geworden ist.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2020)

Es gibt einen Sale und ich schau nicht mal rein...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zybba (28. Juni 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Früher (TM) gab's Minispiele, Blitzangebote, Comics/ nette Hintergrundgeschichten


Ich hab damals schon öfter mitbekommen, dass sich Leute über Blitzangebote geärgert haben. Ich fands ehrlich gesagt auch nervig, da immer auf Zack zu sein und dauernd den Store zu checken.
Die anderen von dir genannten Sachen habe ich nie genutzt. Ich wollte einfach nur gute Spiele zu besseren Preisen!


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich wollte einfach nur gute Spiele zu besseren Preisen!



Das ist ja auch völlig okay so, aber da hat Steam schon lange kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal mehr. Irgendwo ist gefühlt IMMER gerade ein "Sale" und wenn man rein nach dem günstigsten Preis schielt, dann hast Du bei Epic oder meinetwegen UPlay meistens deutlich bessere Angebote, als bei Steam, von den zahllosen LIZENSIERTEN Keysellern ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## golani79 (28. Juni 2020)

Denke auch, dass die Sales eben unattraktiver geworden sind, weil es gefühlt jede Woche irgendwo einen gibt (und wahrscheinlich ist das nicht nur gefühlt so).

Früher gab es 1-2 große Sales pro Jahr, auf die man sich gefreut hat und evtl auch 1-2 Käufe auf "Vorrat" gemacht hat.

Heute hat man meist zick Spiele auf dem Backlog, alles ist schnelllebiger und weniger wert - zumindest meiner Meinung nach.
"Hamsterkäufe" braucht's auch nimmer - denn hat man Spiel X nicht in diesem Sale gekauft, gibt's es bestimmt nächste oder übernächste Woche in einem anderen.

Kein Wunder, dass irgendwelche Sales keine großen "Emotionen" mehr auslösen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. Juni 2020)

Aber da sind doch nicht die Sales dran Schuld, dass ihr da nichts findet, wofür ihr bereit wärt den aufgerufenen Preis auch zu zahlen.

Ich muss sagen ich hab da einiges wieder für mich entdeckt. Vorwiegend DLC für Dauerbrenner wie American Truck, Hunter und wo ich mich richtig gefreut hab: Civ VI Gathering Storm (hat sogar meinen Wunschpreis von 15 Euro unterschritten) hab ich für einen schönen 10er abgestaubt.


----------



## Zybba (28. Juni 2020)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Aber da sind doch nicht die Sales dran Schuld, dass ihr da nichts findet, wofür ihr bereit wärt den aufgerufenen Preis auch zu zahlen.


Teils teils, würde ich sagen.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (28. Juni 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Steam:*
> Es ist wieder Zeit für den Summer Sale!



Ach ja, beim ersten Einkauf ab 30€, während des Sale, gibt es sofort 5€ Rabatt!


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juli 2020)

Aktuell gibt es für IL2 Cliffs of Dover Blitz-Edition diverse Flugzeuge (darunter die P40-E1, die Spitfire Mk4 u.a.) mit 75% Rabatt für unter 5 EUR statt knapp 20. Sowohl bei Steam wie auch für die 1C-Version. Und ein neues Addon (Desert Wings Tobruk) kommt demnächst heraus.

Dann hoffe ich aber in dem Paket inständig auf eine Bf 109-E4 Trop mit Marseille-Skin. So ein Addon ohne den Stern von Afrika geht nicht in meinen Augen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2020)

Seit heute ein neues HumbleBundle, zum Großteil die volle Telltale-Drönung (wie Batman, The Walking Dead, The Wolf Among us usw.).

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/...medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=tile_index_1


----------



## ZockerCompanion (10. Juli 2020)

*Ubisoft Store:*
Der Ubisoft Forward Sale ist gestartet (und läuft bis zum 21. Juli).
Mit dem Code UBIFORWARD spart man zusätzliche 20%!

Zudem kann man UPlay+ 7 Tage gratis testen (Achtung: verlängert sich automatisch, wenn man nicht kündigt).
Gilt bis zum 27. Juli und ist auch für zurückkehrende Abonnenten gültig.

Zudem kann man sich Sonntag Watch Dogs 2 gratis holen (und die Chance haben auf Spielinterne Belohnungen): Ubisoft Forward


_Edit: _Bedingungen für den 20% Code:
RABATT-CODES können bei den meisten STORE-Bestellungen genutzt werden.

Die Codes gelten NICHT für:

Ingame-Währungen
UPLAY+ Abonnements
Publisher-Produkte (Bücher, Comics, etc.)
Vorbestellerangebote
Die Codes können nicht für Ingame-Käufe genutzt werden und funktionieren unter Umständen nicht mit anderen Rabatten oder Codes.

Es ist nur ein Code je Bestellung gültig.

Das Angebot gültig vom 10. Juli um 09:00 Uhr MEZ bis zum 13. Juli um 09:00 Uhr MEZ


----------



## ZockerCompanion (12. Juli 2020)

*Ubisoft* Forward:
Wenn man sich hier anmeldet und den Stream anguckt: Ubisoft Forward kann man Watch Dogs 2 und Ingame-Goodies abstauben.

Es gibt jetzt ne Liste und die Bedingung wie lange man gucken muss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Wie auch von Sauerlandboy angemerkt: ) Zudem werden anscheinend im Stream immer wieder Keys (z.B. für die PC Version von Far Cry: New Dawn) angezeigt, die man sich schnappen kann (wenn man schnell ist).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Ubisoft* Forward:
> Wenn man sich hier anmeldet und den Stream anguckt: Ubisoft Forward kann man Watch Dogs 2 und Ingame-Goodies abstauben.
> 
> Es gibt jetzt ne Liste und die Bedingung wie lange man gucken muss:
> ...


Aktuell werden Spiele-Keys im Stream angezeigt (u.a. für Vollversionen (?) von AC Odyssee, Far Cry New Dawn o.ä.)... Allerdings ist es kaum möglich auch nur einen Key zu aktivieren weil die zu schnell weg sind. So schnell kann doch keiner den angezeigten Key aktivieren...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2020)

Uuuuunnnddd... Ubisoft das aktuell den Steam-Effekt, sprich: Überlastete Server. Na dann wird die Sache mit "Watch Dogs 2" gratis zum Glücksspiel. 

Edit:
Immerhin, Ubisoft hat das Problem erkannt und arbeitet daran.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Juli 2020)

Edit 2:
Ubisoft verteilt WD2 an alle (!) Ubisoft-Nutzer kostenlos, den technischen Problemen werden sie wohl gerade nicht Herr.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. Juli 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Edit 2:
> Ubisoft verteilt WD2 an alle (!) Ubisoft-Nutzer kostenlos, den technischen Problemen werden sie wohl gerade nicht Herr.



Und zwar haben sie jetzt ne spezielle Seite wo man sich Watch Dogs 2 und die Ingame-Inhalte abholen kann: Ubisoft Forward Reward
Einfach dort anmelden und sich das Zeug abholen


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. Juli 2020)

*GoG:*
Sale mit Spielen von französischen Entwicklern und Publishern: French Sale
z.B. die ersten beiden Teile von Brothers in Arms für je 1,29€. Aber den dritten Teil gibt es anscheinend im deutschen GoG Store nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2020)

Was soll denn die Verarsche?

Steam macht hiermit Werbung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Link führt aber zum *Deathtrap* für besagte 1,99€.

Naja, Täuschungsschnäppchen könnte man dazu sagen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Juli 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, Täuschungsschnäppchen könnte man dazu sagen.



Oder jemand hat einfach nur versehentlich falsch verlinkt.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Juli 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was soll denn die Verarsche?
> 
> Steam macht hiermit Werbung
> 
> ...



Mich führt es zu den Van Helsing Spielen. Haben es vielleicht jetzt repariert ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2020)

Es ist keine Täuschung. Deathtrap gehört zu dieser Van Helsing Reihe (zum Franchise). Es ist ein Ableger davon, eine Art Tower Defense. Sehr gut übrigens. Ich hab darin laut Steam schon 72 Stunden verbracht


----------



## MrFob (17. Juli 2020)

Warhammer 40k: Rites of War ist umsonst bei GOG.
https://www.gog.com/
Rotes Banner gleich auf der homepage.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (30. Juli 2020)

*Humble Bundle:*

Humble Double Fine 20th Anniversary Bundle:
Tier 1 (Ab 0,87€):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tier 2 (Über den Durchnittspreis):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tier 3 (Ab 8€):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boni:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (7. August 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Humble Bundle:*
> 
> Humble Double Fine 20th Anniversary Bundle:
> Tier 1 (Ab 0,87€):
> ...



Iron Brigade, Stacking, Hack'N'Slash und Spacebase DF-9 sind dazu gekommen (Über den Durchschnittspreis-Tier), wer das Bundle mindestens im 2.ten Tier hat, kann sich die Spiele ohne extra Kosten abholen 
Zu Hack'N'Slash und Spacebase DF-9 gibt es bei der Aktivierung noch eine extra Kopie (über Steam) zum verschenken.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. August 2020)

F1 2018 gibt es gerade auf Humble für lau!

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...eegame_2020_homepage_f12018&hmb_medium=banner


----------



## Batze (8. August 2020)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> F1 2018 gibt es gerade auf Humble für lau!
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...eegame_2020_homepage_f12018&hmb_medium=banner



War ich wieder zu langsam.
Habe schon einen Thread gemacht, für Leute die das hier nicht immer so lesen. KLICK


----------



## McDrake (8. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> War ich wieder zu langsam.
> Habe schon einen Thread gemacht, für Leute die das hier nicht immer so lesen. KLICK



Warum macht man denn da nen Thread auf.
Dafür ist doch der Sammeltherad da 

Dafür wieder mal ein fettes Dankeschön an die User, welche den pflegen!


----------



## Batze (8. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Warum macht man denn da nen Thread auf.
> Dafür ist doch der Sammeltherad da
> 
> Dafür wieder mal ein fettes Dankeschön an die User, welche den pflegen!



Weil ich hier vorher in unseren Thread das nicht gesehen/reingeschaut habe. Sorry, Mein Fehler. Ich Schäme mich auch ganz dolle, echt jetzt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2020)

Vor kurzem erschien ja das Spiel Beyond a Steel Sky. Den Vorgänger *Beneath a Steel Sky* gibt es kostenlos auf Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1368340/Beneath_a_Steel_Sky/


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. August 2020)

*Epic Games:*
Vergesst nicht euch Total War Saga: TROY kostenlos abzuholen, das Angebot gilt nur für 24 Stunden.
Den ersten DLC bekommt man auch kostenlos, wenn man sein Total War Access Account mit dem Epic Account verbindet: Es geht um Amazonen!
Der DLC erscheint im September.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. August 2020)

Natürlich kann man auch *

Remnant for the Ashes
[url]https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/remnant-from-the-ashes
[/URL]*
und die 

*Alto Collection* 
https://www.epicgames.com/store/de/product/the-alto-collection

mitnehmen


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2020)

GOG
*Serious Sam: The First Encounter* 
Gratis oder so.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. August 2020)

*Magrunner: Dark Pulse*
wohl noch nur noch gratis bei Steam bis 19:00


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2020)

Meh, 5 Minuten zu spät gelesen.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (1. September 2020)

The Division bis zum 08.09.2020 gratis bei Ubisoft.

https://register.ubisoft.com/the-division-de/de-DE


----------



## Batze (1. September 2020)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> The Division bis zum 08.09.2020 gratis bei Ubisoft.



Mit den letzten Upgrades und vor allem dazu Underground finde ich es sogar besser als TD 2. Vor allem auf dem Flugzeugträger haben wir jede Menge Fun gehabt. War Mega Cool. Ich glaube ich installier es gleich nochmal. Dürfte jetzt nach dem Free ja jede menge dann los sein auf den Servern, fein.


----------



## McDrake (2. September 2020)

Passt das hier rein?

*Gratis Addon für den FS2020*
Paderboern von Aerosoft:
https://www.aerosoft.com/en/flight-simulation/news/1st-aerosoft-dlc-for-the-new-msfs-for-free


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2020)

Zur info:
Ab heute gibts nicht nur "Stick it to the man" bei *EPIC* kostenlos (scheint aber ein lustiges Spiel zu sein), sondern auch
*Football Manager 2020* und *Watchdogs 2*

oO


----------



## Batze (17. September 2020)

Ich dachte ich schau gerade nicht richtig. FM und WD2 Gratis. Was mal wieder für ein Hammer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2020)

WD2 gabs erst kürzlich vom ersten Ubisoft Forward. Da wird sich der erneute Ansturm entsprechend in Grenzen halten. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> WD2 gabs erst kürzlich vom ersten Ubisoft Forward. Da wird sich der erneute Ansturm entsprechend in Grenzen halten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


Bei mir funzte das damals nicht. Hier hats mit zwei, bzw drei Klicks geklappt. Werd sicher mal reinschauen.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (19. September 2020)

*Epic Games Store:*
Am 23. erscheint Rocket League kostenlos als F2P Game im Store, wenn man es sich in den ersten 30 Tagen holt, bekommt man einen 10€ Gutschein für den Epic Games Store (Vermutlich wieder mit 14,99€  Mindestbestellwert).


Edit: Ich hab einen Link eingefügt, aber keine Affiliate-Link, ich vermute der ist von PCGames automatisch generiert?


----------



## ZockerCompanion (23. September 2020)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> *Epic Games Store:*
> Am 23. erscheint Rocket League kostenlos als F2P Game im Store, wenn man es sich in den ersten 30 Tagen holt, bekommt man einen 10€ Gutschein für den Epic Games Store



Ist jetzt möglich, man braucht nur das Spiel auf sein Epic Konto aktivieren!

*Nutzungsbedingungen*: Copy and Paste vom Epic Store:
Zeitlich begrenztes Angebot. Bis zum 23. Oktober 2020 um 17:00 Uhr MESZ erhältst du für die Bestellung von Rocket League einen Epic-Gutschein. Alle für eine Bestellung von Rocket League erhaltenen Epic-Gutscheine verfallen am 1. November 2020 um 8:59 Uhr MEZ. Epic-Gutscheine gelten nur für in Frage kommende digitale Spiele und Add-ons, die auf der Website des Epic Games Store (https://www.epicgames.com/store/) zum Spielen erhältlich sind. Sie gelten nicht für Vorbestellungen oder andere Käufe, wie Käufe in Spielen (z. B. V-Bucks oder Spielwährung).

Der Preis von in Frage kommenden Spielen und Add-ons muss nach Abzug aller Aktionen und Rabatte mindestens 14,99 € betragen. Steuern und andere Gebühren werden beim Mindestkaufbetrag nicht berücksichtigt.

Du musst über ein aktives Epic-Konto verfügen. Der Epic-Gutschein wird bei deinem nächsten in Frage kommenden Kauf im Epic Games Store automatisch an der „Kasse“ eingelöst.

Epic-Gutscheine sind nicht übertragbar und dürfen nicht weiterverkauft, getauscht, versteigert oder gegen Geld eingelöst werden.

Du kannst pro Transaktion nur 1 (einen) Epic-Gutschein einlösen. Epic-Gutscheine werden bei deiner nächsten in Frage kommenden Transaktion automatisch eingelöst. Epic-Gutscheine können nicht kombiniert werden. Wenn du Spiele oder Add-ons zurückgibst oder stornierst, für die Gutscheine ausgegeben werden, wird dir nur der beim Kauf bezahlte Betrag zurückerstattet (wobei die anwendbaren Rückerstattungsrichtlinien gelten). Der bei der ursprünglichen Transaktion verwendete Epic-Gutschein wird nicht zurückerstattet.

Digitale Inhalte und Dienste stehen möglicherweise nur Kunden in bestimmten Regionen zur Verfügung und unterliegen den allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen von Epic (siehe unter https://www.epicgames.com/site/tos).

Wenn du gegen diese Bedingungen verstößt, verliert das Angebot seine Gültigkeit.

Epic behält sich vor, das Angebot jederzeit zu ändern oder zurückzuziehen. Dort, wo es gesetzlich verboten ist, gilt das Angebot nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2020)

Fanatical hat ein ganz interessantes Selbst-Zusammenstell-Bundle im Angebot. Aus 20 Spielen kann man sich 3 Titel für 10,29€ schnappen.

https://www.fanatical.com/de/pick-and-mix/platinum-collection-build-your-own-bundle

Persönliche Empfehlung:

*1. The Walking Dead - The Final Season
2. Life is Strange - Before the Storm
3. Metal Gear Solid 5 - The Phantom Pain*

In meinen Augen wäre das der wohl beste Deal. Zu dumm dass ich zwei Titel davon schon habe...


----------



## Larkin (25. September 2020)

Life is strange wurde durch die erste Staffel ersetzt...die im Sale gerade günstiger ist als 1/3 von 10,29€ ^^


----------



## Batze (25. September 2020)

Gerade wollte ich mal so einiges Testen in Sachen Grafik Benchmark. So ein bissel was Probieren. Und wir kennen ja alle 3D Mark. In der Free Version allerdings seit langen ziemlich eingeschränkt und daher fast Unbrauchbar. Die Vollversion kostet aber richtig Geld.
Und was finden meine geübten Augen da . Die Vollversion mit allen was es gibt bei Steam für Läppische 3,74€  Das Teil kostet sonst um die 25€uronen.
ZUGREIFEN sage ich da nur. Angebot laut Steam bis 28.September.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/3DMark/?l=german


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2020)

Sega feiert 60. Jahrestag, und darum gibt es *Sonic 2* momentan kostenlos über Steam geschenkt.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/71163/Sonic_The_Hedgehog_2/


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Oktober 2020)

Ab morgen 15.10. verteilt SEGA anlässlich des 60. Jubiläums kleinere Spieleproduktionen, die wohl nur zu diesem Anlass entstanden sind.

Los gehts mit* Armor of Heroes*, Top-Down Panzerspiel für 4 Spieler.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1368440/Armor_of_Heroes/

Kostenlos verfügbar bis zum 19. Oktober!

Die weiteren kann man sich wohl auch bereits anschauen: 
*Endless Zone* https://store.steampowered.com/app/1368450/Endless_Zone/
*Streets Of Kamurocho* https://store.steampowered.com/app/1368430/Streets_Of_Kamurocho/
*Golden Axed: A Cancelled Prototype* https://store.steampowered.com/app/1368460/Golden_Axed_A_Cancelled_Prototype/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2020)

Fanatical.com hat wieder ein Special-Bundle zum Selberstellen, diesmal mit dem Schwerpunkt Horror.

1 Key für 1 Euro, 5 Keys für 2,99 Euro und 10 für 4,99€.

Persönliche 1-Euro-Empfehlung:

*Lorelai*, den dritten und finalen Teil der *Devil came through here*-Trilogie (die sich desweitern aus *The Cat Lady* und *Downfall* zusammensetzt).

https://www.fanatical.com/de/pick-and-mix/spooktacular-build-your-own-bundle


----------



## Batze (29. Oktober 2020)

Assetto Corsa Competizione

Wer schon immer mal das zur Zeit Beste Sim Racing spielen wollte, jetzt bis 2.Novomber im Sale bei Steam

Das Hauptspiel jetzt für 15,99€, der DLC Intercontinental GT Pack (4 neue Strecken, natürlich Lasergescannt)für 9,74€ und der DLC GT4 Pack ( 11 Neue Autos der GT 4 Serie) für 12,99€
Zum Angebot


----------



## McDrake (7. November 2020)

Humble Bundle:

Allgemeiner Frontier-Sale
ZB: Elite (inkl Horizons): 6.24
Jurrasic Park Evolution 11.24
etc
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...wos_tile_index_1_c_frontierpublishersale_2020


----------



## MichaelG (12. November 2020)

Nächste Woche Elite Dangerous bei Epic gratis! Dazu noch The World next Door.


----------



## TAOO (16. November 2020)

Butcher :

Bei GOG.com momentan ! 
Glaube noch für 48 Std. für die Bibliothek zum Sammeln .
Ein 2D Shooter im Stile von Doom oder Quake .
Na dann, viel Spaß .

Spiele im moment Outlast zum ersten mal
und es ist wirklich spannend gemacht .
Schöner Horror zum gruseln ekel dich Effekte,
genau mein Ding !
Danach noch das DLC Whistleblower
und der 2 Teil wird bestimmt nicht lange warten .

Passt ein wenig zum Thema : Butcher
vieleicht

Viel Spass wünsche ich
SY


----------



## MichaelG (21. November 2020)

Shenmue III kommt zu Steam. Aktuell im Angebot mit Rabatt. So kostet die Standardversion 16,99 EUR, die Digital Deluxe Edition mit den bisherigen DLC 22,09 EUR. Das wären jeweils 66% Rabatt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. November 2020)

Ein echter Schnapper:

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst* für nur 2,79€.

https://www.fanatical.com/de/game/m...&utm_source=CJ&cj_pid=6305441&cj_aid=13212017


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Dezember 2020)

HumbleBundle verschenkt das Action-RPG *Seven* in der Enhanced Edition.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...0_12_07_thegameawards_2020&utm_content=Banner


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2020)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider* in der 20 Year Celebration-Edition (inkl. aller DLCs) für nur 5,99€.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/rise-of-the-tomb-raider-20-year-celebration

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## TAOO (8. Dezember 2020)

Kommenden Donnerstag ab 19 Uhr gibt es zwei Hammerfette FREE-Vollversionen bei Epic

1 : Pillars of Eternity - Definitive Edition
Gratis 10. Dez. – 17. Dez.
Erlebe das Spiel, das für eine Wiederbelebung des klassischen Rollenspiel-Genres gesorgt hat, 
als komplettes, ultimatives Paket mit allen Erweiterungen, Bonusinhalten und Updates – 
Pillars of Eternity in Perfektion!

ANM : Ich selbst habe das Rollenspiel noch nicht, war aber immer schon scharf darauf es mir mal zu holen .
Jetzt werde ichs mir demnächst holen und freue mich echt darauf, 
zumal man ja nur positives darüber gelesen bzw. gesehen hat .
Dann noch mit allen Erweiterungen ?
Was möchte man mehr !
Ich persönlich mochte damals Neverwinter Nights 1 & 2 total
und warte immer noch sehnsüchtig auf den 3, wenn überhaupt natürlich !
Daher denke ich immer darüber nach das POE so ähnlich ist !
Mmhhhh'h, lassen wa uns ma überraschen



2 : Tyranny - Gold Edition
Gratis 10. Dez. – 17. Dez.
Erlebe ein Rollenspiel mit packender Handlung, bei dem deine Entscheidungen den Unterschied machen. 
Tyranny – Gold Edition, das ultimative Tyranny-Erlebnis mit allen Tyranny-Erweiterungen und allen zusätzlichen DLCs.

ANM : Tyranny - Ok, ein weiteres fettes Rollenspiel,
was auch noch garnicht soviele Jahre aufm Buckel hat .
4 Jahre, um es einfach mal zu erwähnen !
Hatte vor gut 1 Jahr mal die Möglichkeit bei Steam übers Wochenende das Spiel zu spielen,
da man die gut 2 Tage dafür nutzen konnte um es ausgiebig anzutesten,
meinetwegen auch durchzuzocken wenn man es denn packt !
Ich hatte ca. ne Std. gespielt und der Anfang gefiel mir echt gut auch wenn es viel zu lesen gibt,
doch das stört mich überhaupt nicht .
Naja, wer auf Rollenspiele steht und selbst keine momentan zur Verfügung hat,
ist mit diesen beiden Schmuckstücken gut bedient .
Schön über Weihnachten, da könnse ruhig nochN Jahr Lockdown dran hängen .
We're going to Another World .

Viel Spaß und Freude


----------



## RevolverOcelot (10. Dezember 2020)

Red Dead Online beim Humble Store für 1,24€

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/red-dead-online

Es ist die Epic Store Version, da man aber so oder so über den Rockstar Launcher zusätzlich laufen muss kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob er sich das bei Epic haben will.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2020)

GOG verschenkt gerade "Prison Architect".

https://www.gog.com/game/prison_architect

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kreon (17. Dezember 2020)

Cities Skyline im Epic Store nur bis morgen gratis


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2020)

Kreon schrieb:


> Cities Skyline im Epic Store nur bis morgen gratis



Und wie Üblich bei EPIC-Deals:
Die Addons zum entsprechenden Game durchsuchen. Denn dazu gibts noch die Addoss
Skylines – Advent der Lieder (ok scheint nur Musik zu sein)
Cities: Skylines – Pearls From the East (Neuer Style und Sehenswürdigkeiten UND PANDAS!)
Cities: Skylines – Match Day (Stadion bauen und mit den Vorzügen und Problemen damit fertig werden)


----------



## LesterPG (20. Dezember 2020)

Heute ist Defense Grid 1 im EGS gratis angesagt


----------



## Kreon (21. Dezember 2020)

Diese Spiele kommen im Epic Store noch:
    Montag, 21. Dezember: Alien – Isolation
    Dienstag, 22. Dezember: Metro 2033
    Mittwoch, 23. Dezember: Tropico 5
    Donnerstag, 24. Dezember: Inside
    Freitag, 25. Dezember: Darkest Dungeon
    Samstag, 26. Dezember: My Time in Portia
    Sonntag, 27. Dezember: Night in the Woods
    Montag, 28. Dezember: Stranded Deep
    Dienstag, 29. Dezember: Solitairica
    Mittwoch, 30. Dezember: Torchlight 2
    Donnerstag, 31. Dezember: Jurassic World Evolution


----------



## LesterPG (22. Dezember 2020)

Bei GoG gibts heute Brigador als Giveaway


----------



## Toshii (22. Dezember 2020)

Winter Sale bei Steam hat begonnen - mal durchstöbern, ob ein unentdecktes Spielejuwel noch irgendwo versteckt ist


----------



## Bonkic (30. Dezember 2020)

metro ll gratis bei gog!
https://www.gog.com/game/metro_last_light_redux


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. Januar 2021)

*Warhammer:Vermintide 2* bei Steam 6,99 sonst 27,99.   Das Angebot ist zeitlich bis zum 25 Januar begrenzt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2021)

HumbleBundle verschenkt gerade *Bomber Crew*.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...021_01_14_store_newsletter&utm_content=Banner


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2021)

Falls jemand *The Wichter 1 - Enhanced Edition* kostenfrei abstauben möchte:

https://www.gog.com/gwent-welcome-bonus


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2021)

Der Wichter sucht noch seine Gewichte.    Spaß beiseite. Wirklich schöne Idee für die die das Spiel noch nicht haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Februar 2021)

*XCOM 2* für nur 4,-€ bei Steam:

https://store.steampowered.com/app/268500/XCOM_2/?l=german


----------



## Batze (6. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *XCOM 2* für nur 4,-€ bei Steam:
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/268500/XCOM_2/?l=german



Habe sie denn jetzt endlich diese Rundenbegrenzung rausgenommen? Habe es damals angespielt, aber das war einfach nur fail, ne das brauche ich gar nicht, auch nicht für für 4€.


----------



## MrFob (6. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe sie denn jetzt endlich diese Rundenbegrenzung rausgenommen? Habe es damals angespielt, aber das war einfach nur fail, ne das brauche ich gar nicht, auch nicht für für 4€.



Seit WotC gibt es eine Option, mit der man die Runden-Anzahl verdoppeln kann, was das System mehr oder weniger obsolet macht.

Die Runden Limits in dem Spiel sind eigentlich echt kein Problem (sind ja nur in bestimmten Missionen und selbst dann immer recht grosszuegig bemessen) aber es gibt auf jeden Fall auch viele Mods (super einfach zu installieren ueber Steam Workshop), die die Rundenlimits rausnhmen.


----------



## Batze (6. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Batze (6. Februar 2021)

Noch eine Frage, was mir gerade einfällt, du sagst ja, seit WoTC gibt es das nicht mehr! Aber im Hauptspiel ist es also noch drin?


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2021)

acc: china für lau im ubi store!








						Assassin’s Creed® Chronicles: China
					

Die erste Episode der Assassin’s Creed Chronicles-Saga spielt 1526 im Reich der Mitte, zu der Zeit, als die Ming-Dynastie zusammenzubrechen beginnt. Du spielst Shao Jun, die letzte überlebende Assassinin der China-Bruderschaft, die in ihre Heimat zurückkehrt, um Vergeltung zu üben. Neuerlich...




					store.ubi.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2021)

Auf WinGameStore gibt es einen kurzfristigen Flash-Deal:

*Phantom Doctrine* für nur 3,49€.









						Phantom Doctrine
					

Phantom Doctrine is a strategic turn-based espionage thriller set at the peak of the Cold War.




					www.wingamestore.com
				




Hatte schon vor Tagen damit geliebäugelt als es bei Fanatical für unter 7 Euro angeboten wurde, aber hier kann man sich das für SO kleines Geld locker erlauben. ^^

(Hoffe dass es mir als *XCOM*-Fan ansatzweise Spaß machen wird)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2021)

Wer die beiden Tomb Raider-Iso-Actioner "Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light" sowie "Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris" noch nicht hat bekommt heute Abend die Chance beide Titel gratis zu erhalten. Einfach in das heutige Square Enix Event reinschauen.

Achtung! Sehr kurzes Zeitfenster!!!





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1372242764084117508

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2021)

Auf gog.com ist der Spring-Sale gestartet (22.03 - 05.04. 2021):
https://www.gog.com/

Außerdem ist dort Mad Max als neues Spiel hinzugekommen und kostet aktuell 5 Euro:








						Mad Max
					

Werde zu Mad Max, einem einsamen Krieger in einer grausamen post-apokalyptischen Welt, in




					www.gog.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2021)

Bis einschließlich morgen ist das WW1-Flugaction-Game *Red Wings: Aces of the Sky* kostenlos auf Steam zu bekommen.









						Red Wings: Aces of the Sky on Steam
					

Red Wings: Aces of the Sky is an arcade action game that puts you in the middle of WWI aerial battles. Accompany the legendary Red Baron and cheat death on your way to victory!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## MrFob (30. März 2021)

Das alte XIII gibt’s bis 1. April umsonst bei GOG. Einfach auf der hauptseite: https://www.gog.com/


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. April 2021)

Wer ein monatliches Abo bei Humble Bundle hat, das sind die nächsten Spiele:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was übrigens klasse ist: Das war beim letzten Mal schon bei Control und jetzt hier bei Shenmue III. Jeder kann wählen, ob er den Epic Key oder den Steam Key haben möchte. Da wird keiner zu einer Plattform gezwungen. Finde ich sehr vorbildlich


----------



## Rabowke (7. April 2021)

Irgendwie wird humble bundle immer schlechter. Es gibt kaum noch normale Bundles die mich interessieren und beim monthly kann ich die interesannten Spiele auch an einer Hand abzählen.

Ich glaube ich hab die letzten drei, vier Monate nicht mal die Keys eingelöst ...


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird humble bundle immer schlechter. Es gibt kaum noch normale Bundles die mich interessieren und beim monthly kann ich die interesannten Spiele auch an einer Hand abzählen.
> 
> Ich glaube ich hab die letzten drei, vier Monate nicht mal die Keys eingelöst ...


Sie haben immer mal interessante Spiele im Monthly aber da man ein Jahresabo abschließen muss lohnt es sich überhaupt nicht gegenüber Einzelkauf. Denn was nützen einem 12 Spiele, wenn maximal zwei halbwegs interessant sind und man die anderen eh nie spielen oder kaufen würde!?
Wenn ich für einen Monat abschließen könnte, dann würde ich mal den einen oder anderen Monat machen aber so eben nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (7. April 2021)

Man muss ein Jahresabo abschließen? 

Ich hab humble monthly bereits vor der Umstellung gehabt und IMO zahle ich immer noch monatlich und kann monatlich kündigen.

Aber ja, die Spiele müllen primär meine Steam-Bibliothek zu ...


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Man muss ein Jahresabo abschließen?
> 
> Ich hab humble monthly bereits vor der Umstellung gehabt und IMO zahle ich immer noch monatlich und kann monatlich kündigen.
> 
> Aber ja, die Spiele müllen primär meine Steam-Bibliothek zu ...


Ja, sonst hätte ich es mir letzten Monat für Control und Elex mal gegönnt, als ich dann sah, Mindestlaufzeit 12 Monate, war ich natürlich dann raus.

Wobei die das aktuell scheinbar umgestellt haben mit drei verschiedenen, monatlich kündbaren Abos. Aber dieses Mal ist außer vielleicht Shenmue ja auch nichts dolles (für mich) bei.


----------



## Wynn (7. April 2021)

Humble Monthly war mal 3 Spiele offen sichtbar rest Wundertüte für 12 dollar
Dezember 2019 wurde Humble monthly eingestampft und Humble Choice genannt. 
Das neue Angebot war "bis zu 12 Spiele zu auswahl für 20 dollar"

Laute die noch kunden bei Humble Monthly waren hatten zur wahl das sie "classic" bleiben konnten zum alten Preis also 12 dollar statt 20 dollar und alle 12 spiele.  Man konnte sein Abo pausieren so das man kein zugriff auf Spiele und rabatt und "trove" hat aber sobald man sein "classic" abo kündigt ist man "humbly choice" also wieder 20 euro.

Das Humble Choice für 20 dollar lief nicht sehr gut weil "classic" haben pausiert wenn "für sie" keine spiele in der auswahl und für 20 dollar kauften wenig leute.

Humble begann mit angeboten wie 40 dollar store guthaben bei 1 jahr abos und kunden die pausierten wurden gefragt "wollen sie wirklich pausieren ? schau ich habe einen 3 dollar rabatt coupon für dich"
Dann gab es noch Angebote wie "1 jahr humble choice für 100 dollar" die 100 dollar wurden sofort abgezogen.

Aber auch dies brachte nicht den gewünschten erfolg. Also fing man an die "humble weekly" im spiele bereich zu schrumpfen  und mehr software & bücher rauszubringen und sagte "wenn du humble choice abonierst für ein jahr kriegst du alle 12 spiele für 12 dollar monatlich für ein jahr" 

Das alte humble wie wir es kennen wird nie wieder kommen weil ende 2017 wurde humble von IGN aufgekauft. Sie haben eine zeitlang nur verdeckt gearbeitet und nicht an die grosse glocke gehangen und sagten zu interviews "humble bleibt wie ihr es kennt" und erst 2019 rum merkte man es langsam das humble geändert hat sich langsam so das man es kaum merkte


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2021)

@Wynn, genau deswegen ist Humble heute auch so uninteressant. Es gibt andere wie Fanatical, die ebenfalls Bundles anbieten. Das ist zwar auch alles immer doppelt und dreifach aber die Preise sind günstig und wenn da tatsächlich dann mal ein interessantes Spiel dabei ist lohnt das einfach mehr. Wobei zugegeben die meisten Bundles bei Fanatical sind auch nur irgendwelche Indie-Games. Dafür kriegt man bei Fanatical auch jede Menge Einzelspiele im Sale.


----------



## Wynn (7. April 2021)

Das ist halt wo die Bundles ihren ursprung her haben  Aber die Zeit ist vorbei



Indie Gala << Fokus richtung Store - Bundles sind eher richtung "Adult" oder "mystery keys"

Bundlestars <<<< 2x verkauft und wurde erst zu Fanatical und ist jetzt teil eines grossen Konzern
Fokus richtung store und "mystery keys"

Groupees Bundle <<< He's dead, Jim

Humble Bundle <<< von konzern aufgekauft - fokus richtung store / monatliches Abo Modell


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2021)

Indie Gala hat ja die Freebies, da ist manchmal was ganz nettes bei. Ansonsten ist der Store halt völlig überladen und dann noch die ganzen Gimmicks mit Quiz und Gewinnspielen etc. pp. da bin ich echt nur noch selten, da es auch kaum "normale" Spiele dort gibt. 
Fanatical hat einen netten Store aber nur wenige Spiele im Programm. Allerdings gehören u.a. die Sega Titel und andere große Publisher dazu, sodass auch viele hochwertige Games dort sind.

"Normale" Key Stores haben zwar keine Bundle-Angebote aber dafür in der Regel eine breitere Auswahl, wenn ich auch noch keinen Store gefunden habe, der meine gesamte Steam-Wishlist abdeckt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2021)

Surreales Adventure für lau. 

* Rusty Lake Hotel*









						Rusty Lake Hotel - Rusty Lake Hotel is now FREE [Limited Time] + Major Update! - Steam News
					

Celebrating 6 years of Rusty Lake at the Rusty Lake Hotel 🎊




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. April 2021)

Tonight We Riot gibt es gerade auf GoG umsonst.

Tonight We Riot


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2021)

EA bietet kostenlos für jedermann die Inhalte der beiden Deluxe Edition von Teil 2 und 3 und dazu den Soundtrack des ersten Teils an (einschließlich des neuen Tracks der Legendary Edition: "Resynthesis"): https://www.ea.com/de-de/games/mass...ry-edition/mass-effect-bonus-content-download

Das ist eine zip-Datei (1,7gb groß) und darin enthalten sind: 88 Tracks der Spiele, 2 PDF-Artbooks, 2 PDF-Comicbücher und 1 digitale Normandy Lithografie


----------



## fud1974 (6. Mai 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist eine zip-Datei (1,7gb groß) und darin enthalten sind: 88 Tracks der Spiele, 2 PDF-Artbooks, 2 PDF-Comicbücher und 1 digitale Normandy Lithografie



Ja, ganz nice.. aber man muss erwähnen dass die Comics nur die jeweils erste Ausgabe einer ganzen Reihe sind, also nichts abgeschlossenes.. trotzdem aber echt ne nette Sache.


----------



## Batze (21. Mai 2021)

Bei Epic startet der Sale 2021 inclusive des beliebten 10€ Epic Gutschein. Wer auf ausgewiesene Spiele mindest 14,99€ bezahlt bekommt 10€ Rabatt. Dieser 10€ Rabatt ist permanent, man bekommt also immer einen neuen Gutschein. 
Das ganze geht bis 17. Juni 2021 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Mai 2021)

Und es gibt NBA 2021 für lau. Zum mal reinschnuppern ideal.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2021)

Auf Steam und Gog.com gibt es ja nach dem Ablauf des Exklusivdeals bei Epic jetzt auch Saints Row: The Third Remastered. Wenn man auf gog das Saints Row: The Third - The Fullpackage hatte, dann bekommt man auf das Remaster 65% Rabatt und es kostet nur noch 13,99€: https://www.gog.com/game/saints_row_the_third_remastered
Für alle anderen ist es im Moment um 40% reduziert und kostet 23,99€

Ob es bei Steam auch Rabatte für die Besitzer des Originalspiels gibt, das weiß ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand hierzu was schreiben, wenn es so ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auf Steam und Gog.com gibt es ja nach dem Ablauf des Exklusivdeals bei Epic jetzt auch Saints Row: The Third Remastered. Wenn man auf gog das Saints Row: The Third - The Fullpackage hatte, dann bekommt man auf das Remaster 65% Rabatt und es kostet nur noch 13,99€: https://www.gog.com/game/saints_row_the_third_remastered
> Für alle anderen ist es im Moment um 40% reduziert und kostet 23,99€
> 
> Ob es bei Steam auch Rabatte für die Besitzer des Originalspiels gibt, das weiß ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand hierzu was schreiben, wenn es so ist.


Original-Besitzer bekommen leider keinen Preisvorteil.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Mai 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auf Steam und Gog.com gibt es ja nach dem Ablauf des Exklusivdeals bei Epic jetzt auch Saints Row: The Third Remastered. Wenn man auf gog das Saints Row: The Third - The Fullpackage hatte, dann bekommt man auf das Remaster 65% Rabatt und es kostet nur noch 13,99€: https://www.gog.com/game/saints_row_the_third_remastered
> Für alle anderen ist es im Moment um 40% reduziert und kostet 23,99€
> 
> Ob es bei Steam auch Rabatte für die Besitzer des Originalspiels gibt, das weiß ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand hierzu was schreiben, wenn es so ist.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Original-Besitzer bekommen leider keinen Preisvorteil.



Also bei mir wird das 3rd Street Saints Bundle angezeigt, da ich das originale Full Package besitze, würde mich das Remaster nur 13,91€ kosten.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2021)

im epic store kostet es mit 10-euro-gutschein (den ja jeder bekommt) ebenfalls nur 13,99.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2021)

company of heroes 2 + addon für lau auf steam!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (28. Mai 2021)

Auf Steam ist Little Nightmares ebenfalls für umme zu haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2021)

ELEKTRO!!!


Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Auf Steam ist Little Nightmares ebenfalls für umme zu haben.


ELEKTRO!!! Schön dich hier mal wieder zu sehen. Junge, komm bald wieder. Machst dich viel zu rar hier.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (31. Mai 2021)

Kein wirkliches Schnäppchen, aber vielleicht verleitet die Info zu Impulskäufen.   

Wer noch Need for Speed Carbon, Need for Speed Undercover, Need for Speed Shift, Need for Speed Shift 2: Unleashed und Need for Speed The Run in digitaler Ausgabe erwerben möchte, sollte sich beeilen. Diese Spiele verschwinden heute aus den digitalen Regalen.





__ Reddit
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/needforspeed/comments/np6uig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Kein wirkliches Schnäppchen, aber vielleicht verleitet die Info zu Impulskäufen.
> 
> Wer noch Need for Speed Carbon, Need for Speed Undercover, Need for Speed Shift, Need for Speed Shift 2: Unleashed und Need for Speed The Run in digitaler Ausgabe erwerben möchte, sollte sich beeilen. Diese Spiele verschwinden heute aus den digitalen Regalen.
> 
> ...


Naja, bei den genannten Ablegern wäre das kein schwerer Verlust...


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2021)

Sind die schlechtesten Spiele der Serie. Daher wie gesagt kein Verlust.


----------



## Batze (1. Juni 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sind die schlechtesten Spiele der Serie. Daher wie gesagt kein Verlust.


Obwohl Shift 1/2 habe ich ganz gerne gespielt. Die waren gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2021)

Tell me Why gibts grad komplett kostenlos auf Steam (geht bis zum 1. Juli und sobald man das Spiel aktiviert, darf man es auch behalten): https://store.steampowered.com/app/1180660/Tell_Me_Why/

Und wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab, gibt es das auch im Microsoft Store kostenlos und auch für die Xbox.

Desweiteren gibts auf gog ein Spiel mit dem Namen Janosik kostenlos: https://www.gog.com/game/janosik


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Tell me Why gibts grad komplett kostenlos auf Steam (geht bis zum 1. Juli und sobald man das Spiel aktiviert, darf man es auch behalten): https://store.steampowered.com/app/1180660/Tell_Me_Why/
> 
> Und wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab, gibt es das auch im Microsoft Store kostenlos und auch für die Xbox.
> 
> Desweiteren gibts auf gog ein Spiel mit dem Namen Janosik kostenlos: https://www.gog.com/game/janosik


Vermute mal dass jeder der bereits das kostenlose Kapitel 1 in seiner Library hat die restlichen automatisch hinzugefügt bekommt und daher keinen Klickfinger rühren muss, gell?


----------



## Batze (2. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vermute mal dass jeder der bereits das kostenlose Kapitel 1 in seiner Library hat die restlichen automatisch hinzugefügt bekommt und daher keinen Klickfinger rühren muss, gell?


Ja, nach dem Freischalten des Hauptspiels sind die anderen 2 Chapter auch mit drin. Habe ich gerade kontrolliert.


----------



## Batze (3. Juni 2021)

Diese Woche bei Epic zum abstauben, Frostpunkt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2021)

Der Gog Summer Sale ist gestern gestartet (Geht bis 28.06.2021): https://www.gog.com/

Als Spiele neu hinzugekommen sind zudem:
Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition für 2,99€
Thief Definitive Edition (das neueste Thief)  für 6,29€
Witchaven I & II Bundle (gibts auch einzeln zu kaufen) für 6,59€
Und OpenTTD gibt es auch dort jetzt gratis.

Wer dazu noch den gog newsletter abonniert hatte, der bekommt noch spezielle Rabatte per Mail geschickt.


----------



## MrFob (11. Juni 2021)

Surviving Mars gibt's grade umsonst bei Humble: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/surviving-mars-deluxe-edition-free-game


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Juni 2021)

Titan Souls kostenlos via Steam.


----------



## MrFob (14. Juni 2021)

Hellpoint ist umsonst bei GOG:








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## WeeFilly (17. Juni 2021)

"Absolute Drift" umsonst bei gog.com (wenn man zugestimmt hat, den Newsletter zu erhalten):









						Absolute Drift
					

Drifting: the Art Of Sliding Sideways. In Absolute Drift, you will master the art of d




					www.gog.com


----------



## WeeFilly (22. Juni 2021)

"ARMA: Cold War Assault" zu den gleichen Konditionen umsonst bei gog.com. 









						ARMA: Cold War Assault
					

The horrors of WWIII are imminent. There are clashes over the Malden Islands from dusk




					www.gog.com


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2021)

Geiles Geschenk. Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2021)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> "ARMA: Cold War Assault" zu den gleichen Konditionen umsonst bei gog.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es aktuell übrigens auch gratis bei Steam.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. Juni 2021)

Shadowrun Trilogy für lau! Auf zu GoG!  

https://www.gog.com/game/shadowrun_trilogy


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Juli 2021)

Für alle die es auf Steam verpasst haben. 

*ARMA: Cold War Assault* bis morgen 19 Uhr nochmals zum Abstauben.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/65790/ARMA_Cold_War_Assault/


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. Juli 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Shadowrun Trilogy für lau! Auf zu GoG!
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/shadowrun_trilogy


Oh NEIN ! Verpasst !!! 

Jetzt wird die mir für* 55,89 €* angeboten


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2021)

Geht mir genauso. Habs auch verpennt. Naja Pech gehabt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Juli 2021)

Heftig wie viel Geld die dafür "normal" aufrufen.
20-30€ hätte ich nachvollziehen können, aber das ?


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Heftig wie viel Geld die dafür "normal" aufrufen.
> 20-30€ hätte ich nachvollziehen können, aber das ?


Vor allem weil ich sie schon vor Jahren für 20 oder so gekauft habe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juli 2021)

Anstoß 1-3 gibts jetzt auf gog *kreisch*  https://www.gog.com/game/anstoss_13_bundle
(können auch einzeln gekauft werden, wenn gewollt)


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2021)

Bei GOG gibts aktuell The Witcher Enhanced Edition für lau wenn man deren Launcher downloadet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2021)

Bei Gog gibts Syberia 1 und 2 gerade kostenlos.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (30. Juli 2021)

Falls noch wer Forza Motorsport 7 haben möchte.
Das Spiel wird zum 15 September 2021 aus dem Store entfernt und es wird im Moment günstig angeboten, die Ultimate Edition z.b für 20€. 
https://www.gtplanet.net/forza-motorsport-7-end-of-life-20210729/


----------



## Batze (30. Juli 2021)

The Ascent
Das Spiel ist ja gerade in aller Munde.
Gibt es bei MMOGA momentan für 22,49€ / Steamkey





						The Ascent kaufen, Theascend Steam Key EU - MMOGA
					

The Ascent Steam Key kaufen - The Ascent ist ein Action-RPG-Shooter mit Einzelspieler- und Koop-Modus, der auf der überbevölkerten Cyberpunk-Welt Veles spielt




					www.mmoga.de


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> The Ascent
> Das Spiel ist ja gerade in aller Munde.
> Gibt es bei MMOGA momentan für 22,49€ / Steamkey
> 
> ...


Bei MMOGA sollte man aber nun wirklich gerade nicht kaufen. Außerdem kostet es bei seriösen Händlern wie Instant Gaming auch nur 20 Euro, Bei Fanatical 24 Euro. Bei Steam ist es ja ohnehin auch nur bei 27 Euro.


----------



## Batze (30. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei MMOGA sollte man aber nun wirklich gerade nicht kaufen. Außerdem kostet es bei seriösen Händlern wie Instant Gaming auch nur 20 Euro,


Also ich hatte bei MMOGA noch nie Probleme, und bei Instant Gaming wo ich auch kaufe und das gleiche ist wie MMOGA, also genauso Seriös, ist das Spiel gerade ausverkauft.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. August 2021)

Ein ganzes Gratis GoG Paket:








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				



*Ultima Underworld 1
Ultima Underworld 2
Syndicate Plus
Syndicate Wars*


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. August 2021)

Auf gog ist gestern das Games Festival (vom 19.08-02.09.2021) gestartet. Dort gibt es über 1200 reduzierte Spiele, einige Demos zu kommenden (Indie)Spielen, Ankündigungen von Spielen (z.B. kommt Psychonauts 2dort) und es sind auch neue hinzugekommen. 4 neue Tomb Raider Spiele:

Tomb Raider Legend für 0,99€
Tomb Raider Anniversary für 0,99€
Tomb Raider: Underworld für 0,99€
Tomb Raider GOTY (2013 - das erste Spiel der neuen Trilogie) für 3,99€

Und noch eine Info: Wer das Originalspiel von Quake 2 dort hat, der kann sich kostenlos die Quake II RTX hinzufügen. Weil einen Quakecon 2021 Sale  gibt es dort auch noch.


----------



## Batze (20. August 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und noch eine Info: Wer das Originalspiel von Quake 2 dort hat, der kann sich kostenlos die Quake II RTX hinzufügen. Weil einen Quakecon 2021 Sale  gibt es dort auch noch.


Das Original braucht man nicht. Also ich konnte es auch so in meine Bibliothek schieben ohne das ich das Original Spiel habe.


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2021)

Saints Row®: The Third™ Remastered | Heute herunterladen und kaufen – Epic Games Store
					

Lade dir Saints Row®: The Third™ Remastered im Epic Games Store herunter und spiele es. Schaue nach, für welche Plattform es verfügbar ist und was es kostet!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2021)

Bei Fanatical.com gibt es ein neues, frei zusammenstellbares Monats-Platinum-Bundle:





__





						Best of Platinum Collection 2022 | Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com
				




Bestes Angebot darunter:

*Assassin's Creed 3 Remastered (inkl. Assassin's Creed Liberation HD Remastered)*

Schon wenn man nur 3 Titel rauspickt kostet es dann nur lächerliche 3,33€. Habs mir doch gleich mit zwei anderen brauchbaren Titeln gekrallt.


----------



## Batze (3. September 2021)

Das ist doch irgendwie von July und finde ich da nirgends.
ist das schon ausgelaufen?
Bissel verwirrend die ganze Page.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Das ist doch irgendwie von July und finde ich da nirgends.
> ist das schon ausgelaufen?
> Bissel verwirrend die ganze Page.


Der Link wird zwar (warum auch immer) mit July beschrieben, per Klick landest du aber im September-Bundle.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2021)

*Far Cry 3* für lau. 









						Far Cry 3 kostenlos: Open-World-Hit für kurze Zeit geschenkt
					

Ubisoft verschenkt Far Cry 3, den von vielen Fans als besten Teil der ganzen Serie betitelten Open-World-Shooter. Hier gibt's alle Infos.




					www.gamestar.de


----------



## fud1974 (8. September 2021)

Kein Tipp jetzt, aber ich bin mal zum Anfang des Threads hier gesprungen.

Amüsant, wie es sich da bei der Diskussion um die Packungen dreht und dass man ja die Originalschachteln bevorzugen würde und wo man die zum Budgetpreis bekommen könne...

Andere Zeiten. A blast from the past.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. September 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Amüsant, wie es sich da bei der Diskussion um die Packungen dreht und dass man ja die Originalschachteln bevorzugen würde und wo man die zum Budgetpreis bekommen könne...


Heute wohl nur noch bei Konsolenversionen nicht in Homöopatischen Dosen vorhanden, aber auch das wird sich noch drastisch ändern.
Bei mir waren es ab18 Spiele die nur mit Ausreissen von Gliedmaßen bestellbar wurden, weil die immer schön von der Post abzuholen waren, einige Jahre später habe ich dann auch meine Sammlung ausgedünnt ...

... aber BTT:

*Surviving Mars* (jetzt auch mal auf Steam)








						Surviving Mars on Steam
					

There will be challenges to overcome. Execute your strategy and improve your colony’s chances of survival while unlocking the mysteries of this alien world. Are you ready? Mars is waiting for you.




					store.steampowered.com
				





... zudem gibt es auf UPlay:

*Trails Fusion*








						FREE Trials Fusion
					

Trials Fusion is FREE for a limited time on Japanese Ubisoft Store, but you can claim it easily without using Proxy or VPN! See the inside for instructions.




					gg.deals
				



​


----------



## Elektrostuhl (16. September 2021)

Titan Quest Anniversary Edition kostenlos via Steam


----------



## ZockerCompanion (16. September 2021)

Jagged Alliance 1: Gold Edition ist grad auch kostenlos.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. September 2021)

Syberia und Syberia II gibt es gerade für lau auf Steam.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/46500/Syberia/
https://store.steampowered.com/app/46510/Syberia_II/


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2021)

Auch wenn ich beide schon habe. 2 absolute Spieleperlen. Cool!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Oktober 2021)

Den ersten Ghost Recon Teil kann man sich bis zum 11. Oktober auf Uplay sichern.


			https://register.ubisoft.com/ghostrecon-giveaway/de-DE
		



Edit: 
Für Ghost Recon Wildlands gibt es einen DLC (Fallen Ghosts) kostenlos, hier für Uplay aber auch auf Steam.


			https://register.ubisoft.com/grw_dlc_giveaway/de-DE
		









						Save 70% on Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon® Wildlands - Fallen Ghosts on Steam
					

Hunted Down by Ex-disgraced Special Forces that created their own army, your squad will have to fight harder than ever to complete your mission. - Fight a new powerful enemy, learn new skills and unlock exclusive weapons in order to complete your mission.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## MichaelG (5. Oktober 2021)

Ghost Recon 1 gratis ? Geil. Immer her damit.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. Oktober 2021)

Aktuell gibt es auf Steam viele Angebote für das Battlefield Franchise. Wer noch Lücken hat, kann bei 90 Prozent Rabatt nicht viel falsch machen. Angebote im Bundle sind möglicherweise individuell gestaltet, je nachdem was man schon so hat. Beim mir waren es fast 100 € Ersparnis.....die Firma dankt


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2021)

Mal eine blöde Frage: Wie kann ich bei Steam bei der Suche zwischen permanent und temporär kostenlosen Spielen unterscheiden ? Gibts da eine Suchfunktion oder sind das Zufallstreffer ?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage: Wie kann ich bei Steam bei der Suche zwischen permanent und temporär kostenlosen Spielen unterscheiden ? Gibts da eine Suchfunktion oder sind das Zufallstreffer ?


Mir ist diesbezüglich nichts bekannt, hab das auch mal versucht, aber vielleicht gibt es eine "Webextension" dafür, da ging/geht ja einiges.

Das vielleicht ?




__





						Enhanced Steam: An add-on for Firefox and Chrome which adds many features to the Steam Website
					

Geekiest.Net - Technology, Smartphones, Games - Enhanced Steam is an add-on for Firefox and Chrome which adds many features to the Steam website, and displays the pricing history, lowest price availabe in other stores, and more.




					www.geekiest.net
				




Ansonsten halt hier reingucken, da entgeht einem praktisch nichts  :








						r/Freegamestuff
					

r/Freegamestuff: If you want games for free for a limited time you have come to the right place!




					www.reddit.com
				




Auf der Suche nach dem Link bin ich grad nebenbei noch hier drüber gestolpert  :








						r/freegames
					

r/freegames: Standalone freeware, mods, indie, free commercial games, F2P, indie games, open source, closed source, new and old. It's all about free …




					www.reddit.com


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage: Wie kann ich bei Steam bei der Suche zwischen permanent und temporär kostenlosen Spielen unterscheiden ? Gibts da eine Suchfunktion oder sind das Zufallstreffer ?



Geht eigentlich auf SteamDB ganz gut, wenn du es auf die Spiele abgesehen hast, die zeitlich begrenzt gratis verteilt werden.



			https://steamdb.info/sales/
		


Einfach bei Discount den Zähler auf 95% Rabatt setzen und dir werden im möglichen Fall die kostenlosen angezeigt.
Kannst aber auch jeden anderen Rabatt einstellen und die zurzeit reduzierten Spiele durchforsten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (15. Oktober 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich auf SteamDB ganz gut, wenn du es auf die Spiele abgesehen hast, die zeitlich begrenzt gratis verteilt werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch ein guter Tip, das mit den blau/grün gefällt mir dabei sehr gut, äußerst informativ 👍


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Oktober 2021)

*Corridor 7 Alien Invasion *kann man sich gerade auf Gog für lau holen.

https://www.gog.com/game/corridor_7_alien_invasion


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2021)

Auf gog ist der Halloween sale (27.10 - 03.11) gestartet: https://www.gog.com/

Und es sind auch neue Spiele hinzugekommen, z.B. Just Cause 1 (1,79€) und Just Cause 2 Complete Edition (5 € ).


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. November 2021)

*Outcast 1.1* wird auf Gog gerade verschenkt!









						Outcast 1.1
					

Outcast 2 - A New Beginningerscheint bald auf GOG.COM. Hier kannst du es auf deine Wunsc




					www.gog.com


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2021)

Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep: A Wonderlands One-shot Adventure | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep: A Wonderlands One-shot Adventure at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2021)

Alle die *Fanatical.com*-Kunden sind sollten mal in ihrem Emailfach reinschauen, der Key-Seller verschenkt nämlich - wohl aufgrund seines 9. Geburtstags - einen Mystery-Key den man für Steam einlösen kann. Alternativ kann auch ein Guthaben dahinter stecken.


----------



## MrFob (9. November 2021)

Ubisoft verschenkt gerade die AC Chronicles Trilogie:


			https://register.ubisoft.com/ac-chronicles


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2021)

Auf der gog seite gibt es SteamWorld Dig 2 kostenlos: https://www.gog.com/


----------



## WeeFilly (10. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alle die *Fanatical.com*-Kunden sind sollten mal in ihrem Emailfach reinschauen, der Key-Seller verschenkt nämlich - wohl aufgrund seines 9. Geburtstags - einen Mystery-Key den man für Steam einlösen kann. Alternativ kann auch ein Guthaben dahinter stecken.



In welcher E-Mail war der...? Ich bin irgendwie zu blind.


----------



## theoturtle (10. November 2021)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> In welcher E-Mail war der...? Ich bin irgendwie zu blind.


Ich glaube der Sauerland hat das nicht ganz richtig dargestellt. Nach einem Einkauf von 10€ erhält man einen Mystery-Key,


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2021)

theoturtle schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Sauerland hat das nicht ganz richtig dargestellt. Nach einem Einkauf von 10€ erhält man einen Mystery-Key,


Nope.
Ich hab länger nichts mehr dort gekauft und eben gestern eine Mystery Gift-Mail erhalten.

Über den Link in der Mail kann man sich zwischen 3 Mystery-Paketen entscheiden. Ich hab Nr. 3 gewählt - und bekam *Hob*.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. November 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auf der gog seite gibt es SteamWorld Dig 2 kostenlos: https://www.gog.com/


*SteamWorld Dig 2* gibt es jetzt auch auf Steam kostenlos.









						SteamWorld Dig 2 on Steam
					

SteamWorld Dig is back! Dig deep, gain riches and unearth the terrors of the underworld in this platform mining adventure influenced by classic Metroidvania style games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## theoturtle (10. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nope.
> Ich hab länger nichts mehr dort gekauft und eben gestern eine Mystery Gift-Mail erhalten.
> 
> Über den Link in der Mail kann man sich zwischen 3 Mystery-Paketen entscheiden. Ich hab Nr. 3 gewählt - und bekam *Hob*.


Dann bist du wohl ein Auserwählter  . Ich habe sowas leider nicht im Postfach (oder gar Spam) - nur die übliche Tägliche Werbung. Zwar mit Hinweis auf Birthday-Sale, aber überall dort diese Info



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nope.
> Ich hab länger nichts mehr dort gekauft und eben gestern eine Mystery Gift-Mail erhalten.
> 
> Über den Link in der Mail kann man sich zwischen 3 Mystery-Paketen entscheiden. Ich hab Nr. 3 gewählt - und bekam *Hob*.


Hatte die goldene Mitte genommen, war ein 1 Euro Gutschein...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2021)

Bei HumbleBundle gibt es ein großes Larry Laffer-Paket:









						Leisure Suit Larry Collection Bundle
					

Get a collection of games from the Leisure Suit Larry series. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




Ab 8,50€ gibt es die beiden neueren Larrys  (*Wet Dreams don't dry *und* Wet Dreams dry twice*)


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. November 2021)

*Splinter Cell Chaos Theory* bei Uplay für lau!

https://register.ubisoft.com/sc-chaostheory/de-DE


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2021)

Dort bei Ubisoft Connect (Ubisoft Shop) sind die Sachen ja generell im Moment reduziert und wenn man den Code *BF20 *eingibt, kriegt man noch mal 20% Rabatt. Das gibts auch dazu, wenn das Spiel an sich schon reduziert ist.

So bekommt man Assassins Creed Valhalla Gold Edition für 39,99 (statt sonst 99,99€) und die normale Edition für 23,99€

Und den 20% Rabatt kann man auch bei Far Cry 6 oder allen anderen Spielen einsetzen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2021)

Greenmangaming.com hat den Black Friday Sale begonnen:





__





						Green Man Gaming
					





					www.greenmangaming.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2021)

Bei HumbleBundle gibts ein neues interessantes "Choose Wisely"-Bundle. Sind ein Paar eher unbekannte Titel dabei, doch das eigentliche Highlight darin sind die Quantic Dream-Spiele "Heavy Rain" und "Beyond: Two Souls". Bei 8,63€ unschlagbar günstig. Ich als großer QD-Fan hab nicht lange gezögert.  









						Choose Wisely Bundle
					

Pay what you want for awesome games and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2021)

Gamesplanet.co.hat schon (?!) den Xmas-Sale gestartet. 





__





						Spiele Angebote bei Gamesplanet.com
					

Alle reduzierten Spiele im Blick haben




					de.gamesplanet.com


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gamesplanet.co.hat schon (?!) den Xmas-Sale gestartet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frohes Fest!


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2021)

Wenn man das vorherige Spiel hat, dann bekommt man gerade auf Steam FIFA 22 für 23,99€ (kostet für alle anderen grad  reduziert 35,99€, aber man bekommt dann noch zusätzlich 12 Euro Rabatt).  Ich war erstaunt, wie schnell das billig wurde. Muss halt jeder selbst überlegen, weils die Next Gen Sachen leider nur auf PS5 und der neuen XBox gibt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. November 2021)

Fanatical haut *Warhammer End Time Vermintide* für lau raus.









						Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide | Steam PC Game
					

Hack, slash and smash the Skaven with the epic co-op action...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn man das vorherige Spiel hat, dann bekommt man gerade auf Steam FIFA 22 für 23,99€ (kostet für alle anderen grad  reduziert 35,99€, aber man bekommt dann noch zusätzlich 12 Euro Rabatt).  Ich war erstaunt, wie schnell das billig wurde. Muss halt jeder selbst überlegen, weils die Next Gen Sachen leider nur auf PS5 und der neuen XBox gibt.


Und ich habe meine FIFAs nur bei EA. Somit fällt es für mich vermutlich flach. Naja hole es mir halt dann zum Winter/Weihnachtsale bei EA.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. November 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Fanatical haut *Warhammer End Time Vermintide* für lau raus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer es noch nicht hat, der sollte sich das unbedingt holen. Grob gesagt ist das Spiel Left 4 Dead im Warhammer Universum. Es hat das Gleiche Spielprinzip. Man ist immer zu viert unterwegs und fehlende Spieler werden durch Bots ersetzt. Also kann man auch alleine mit Bots spielen, wenn man das mag


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. November 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man ist immer zu viert unterwegs und fehlende Spieler werden durch Bots ersetzt. Also kann man auch alleine mit Bots spielen, wenn man das mag


Allerdings sind diese nur ein schwacher "Ersatz", was aber nicht unbedingt einen Abbruch tut wenn man nicht auf hohen Level spielt. 😉


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2021)

Falls jemand noch keinen der modernen *XCOM*-Teile hat und die volle Dröhnung Rundenstrategie braucht,
das Triple aus *XCOM 1* *(Complete Edition)*, *XCOM 2 (Collection)* und *XCOM Chimera Squad* gibt es bei Wingamestore.com für lächerliche 13,19€.









						XCOM: Ultimate Collection
					

This bundle includes all XCOM titles!




					www.wingamestore.com


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. Dezember 2021)

Auf GOG gibt es *Crime Cities* für lau.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2021)

Bei Indiegala gibts PES 2021 für 4,99€

Zur Erinnerung, am* 09.12.2021* wird das Spiel aus allen Onlinestores entfernt: https://www.konami.com/wepes/2021/eu/de/ps4/topic/game-wepes2021-30615

Die Onlinefunktionen werden dann auch alsbald abgeschaltet, das Spiel ist also dann nur noch in den Einzelspielermodi spielbar.


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2021)

Bei Ubisoft gibt es bis zum 14 Dezember Anno 1404 in der History Edition kostenlos abzugreifen.


----------



## BuzzKillington (7. Dezember 2021)

Ist in der History Edition auch das Add-on dabei?


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2021)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Ist in der History Edition auch das Add-on dabei?


Ja, ist inclusive das Venedig Addon.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2021)

im humble store gibts grade *deathloop* für knapp 20 euro.
ziemlich guter preis für einen offiziellen store, würde ich meinen. 








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

DEATHLOOP is a next-gen first person shooter from Arkane Lyon, the award-winning studio behind Dishonored. In DEATHLOOP, two rival assassins are trapped in a mysterious timeloop on the island of Blackreef, doomed to repeat the same day for eternity. As Colt, the only chance for escape is to end...




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## fud1974 (8. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> im humble store gibts grade *deathloop* für knapp 20 euro.
> ziemlich guter preis für einen offiziellen store, würde ich meinen.
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt schon 20 Euro?

War ja schon bei dem Preisverfall bei Guardians of the Galaxy beeindruckt.. okay, Deathloop ist etwas älter, aber nicht wirklich "älter".


----------



## RevolverOcelot (9. Dezember 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt schon 20 Euro?
> 
> War ja schon bei dem Preisverfall bei Guardians of the Galaxy beeindruckt.. okay, Deathloop ist etwas älter, aber nicht wirklich "älter".


Knapp drei Monate alt. Kam am 14 September raus. Hab aber das Gefühl das die Arkane Spiele sehr schnell im Preis fallen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Dezember 2021)

Call of Juarez Gunslinger gibts umsonst auf Steam!









						Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Dezember 2021)

Shadow Tactics auf GoG für lau!









						Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun
					

Japan, Edo-Zeit, 1620. Fünf talentierte und spezialisierte Assassinen kämpfen für den Sh




					www.gog.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Dezember 2021)

Bei Ubisoft gibt es gerade *Rayman Origins* kostenlos. Das sieht man direkt im Ubisoft Connect Client wenn man sich einloggt oder hier über die Seite: https://www.ubisoft.com/de-de/ubi35

Außerdem gibt es da ein paar kleine Ingame-Belohnungen für Spiele, die man sich da gratis freischalten kann.


----------



## MrFob (16. Dezember 2021)

Epic legt los mit seinen taeglichen Weihnachtsgeschenken. Den Anfang macht Shenmue 3. War ja anscheinend kein sooo dolles Spiel am Ende aber ist echt noch ziemlich neu. Insofern, sehr ordentlich.








						Shenmue III - Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Shenmue III - Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Epic legt los mit seinen taeglichen Weihnachtsgeschenken. Den Anfang macht Shenmue 3. War ja anscheinend kein sooo dolles Spiel aber ist echt noch *ziemlich neu*. Insofern, sehr ordentlich.


Das Problem an dem Spiel war ja hauptsächlich dass es eben NICHT neu aussah.


----------



## MrFob (16. Dezember 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Problem an dem Spiel war ja hauptsächlich dass es eben NICHT neu aussah.


Also von dem, was ich in den Podcasts von den Redakteuren hier so gehoert hatte war auch das Gameplay nicht der Brueller und super altbacken. Meins ist das sowieso nicht, insofern, mir egal, aber hey, rein vom Gegenwert her schon ein sehr nettes Geschenk.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Also von dem, was ich in den Podcasts von den Redakteuren hier so gehoert hatte war auch das Gameplay nicht der Brueller und super altbacken.


Dem ist auch so. Es war retro weit (!) über die Schmerzgrenze hinaus.


----------



## McDrake (23. Dezember 2021)

GOG:
*I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream* für lau:








						I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream
					

Die letzten Menschen auf der Erde sind tief im Zentrum der Erde begraben und seit den let




					www.gog.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Dezember 2021)

Eben auf Steam entdeckt dass *Unravel Two* für lächerliche 1,99€ zu haben ist.









						Save 75% on Unravel Two on Steam
					

When you cut ties to the past, new bonds form. Build relationships with other Yarnys in local co-op or as a single player, fostering friendship and support as you journey together.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Der Vorgänger ist hingegen trotz Reduzierung 5x (!) teurer.

Kann man das Sequel ohne Vorwissen zum Erstling spielen oder verpasst man sonst besondere Details?


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2021)

Bei gog gibt es jetzt die X-Morph Defense Complete Edition kostenlos.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Dezember 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eben auf Steam entdeckt dass *Unravel Two* für lächerliche 1,99€ zu haben ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf GreenMan noch ein ticken günstiger, natürlich nur wenn man die alleinige Originanbindung verschmerzen kann. 





__





						Green Man Gaming
					





					www.greenmangaming.com
				




Zusätzlich: Im VIP (bzw. XP) Bereich gibts noch einen 5% Gutschein, reduziert den Preis dann nochmal um ein paar Cent. ^.^

Aber generell für die 2 Euro schon ein richtiger Schnapper, Mirror's Edge (neuer Teil) kann man nebenbei auch für schlappe 2 Euro auf Steam mitnehmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2021)

Wer Interesse am *Larry Laffer*-Spät-Sequel *Wet Dreams Don't Dry* Interesse hat, bei Fanatical kann man es für sage und schreibe einen (!) Euro abstauben:





__





						Build your own New Year Bundle | Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com
				




Unnötig mich zu fragen was *ich* wohl gemacht hab...


----------



## MichaelG (30. Dezember 2021)

Aktuell bei Steam für lau. Eine Visual Novel aus Asien. Hat ziemlich gute Bewertungen:

Knell of St. Godhrkar

Ach und bei Ubisoft gibts die Goldedition von Fenyx Rising für 60% Nachlaß (nur 40 statt 100 EUR). Bei dem Preis doch gleich mal gegönnt.  Die normale Edition gibt es übrigens für 24 EUR statt knapp 60 EUR.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Dezember 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ach und bei Ubisoft gibts die Goldedition von Fenyx Rising für 60% Nachlaß (nur 40 statt 100 EUR). Bei dem Preis doch gleich mal gegönnt.  Die normale Edition gibt es übrigens für 24 EUR statt knapp 60 EUR.



jeweils nen zehner günstiger (mit gutschein) im epic store.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2022)

Auf gog.com gibt es *Iratus: Lord of the Dead* kostenlos.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Januar 2022)

Wer das monatliche Abo bei Humble Bundle hat, da gibt es im Januar diese Spiele:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Januar 2022)

Auf HumbleBundle.com gibt es ein mehrstufiges Bundle von PC Building Simulator:









						PC Building Simulator Bundle
					

Get PC Building Simulator and a collection of add-on DLC and content in our newest bundle. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Januar 2022)

Nach Steam folgt nun auch bei HumbleBundle der neue Winter Sale.









						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2022)

Bei Indiegala gibts derzeit Last Horizon für Lau.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Indiegala gibts derzeit Last Horizon für Lau.


Achtung! Nicht (!) zu verwechseln mit *Lost Horizon*. Dachte nämlich darum ginge es.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2022)

Nee ich habe es richtig geschrieben LAST Horizon nicht LOST.   Aber für ein Gratisspiel ???


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nee ich habe es richtig geschrieben LAST Horizon nicht LOST.   Aber für ein Gratisspiel ???


Eben, einfach mal einsacken !
Interessant finde ich das bei diesem "Verwechselungsgrad" niemand verklagt wird, aber bei "It takes Two" ist sofort "Take2" zur Stelle wo es massig Unterschiede gibt (Redewendung, Spielname<>Firmenname).

Verrückte Welt! 😱


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2022)

Auf gog.com ist der New Year Sale gestartet:  https://www.gog.com/

Außerdem gibts als neues Spiel dort XCOM: Chimera Squad.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2022)

Auf anderen Plattformen läuft ebenfalls der Lunar New Year Sale:

Green Man Gaming
Fanatical


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Februar 2022)

Das sind die Spiele im Februar im Humble Monthly. Mit Borderlands 3 + Director's Cut haben sie ja diesmal einen richtigen Knaller drin.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Februar 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das sind die Spiele im Februar im Humble Monthly. Mit Borderlands 3 + Director's Cut haben sie ja diesmal einen richtigen Knaller drin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generell ganz gute Spiele, abseits von Borderlands, dabei. 
Dafür, dass man das Geschäftsmodell mal wieder geändert hat... durchaus gut.
Bis zu den nächsten Monaten, wenn die Qualität wieder abfällt.


----------



## Bast3l (2. Februar 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das sind die Spiele im Februar im Humble Monthly. Mit Borderlands 3 + Director's Cut haben sie ja diesmal einen richtigen Knaller drin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe eben mal auf Steam nachgelesen, die Bewertungen für den "directors cut" sind ja ziemlich mies.. da ich BL3 schon habe, werde ich diesen Monat wohl wieder überspringen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Februar 2022)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance – The Amorous Adventures of Bold Sir Hans Capon (DLC)
gibt es bis zum 14. Februar für lau auf Steam.









						Kingdom Come: Deliverance – The Amorous Adventures of Bold Sir Hans Capon on Steam
					

The second DLC for Kingdom Come: Deliverance revolves around his attempts to woo the fairest maid he has ever set eyes upon, and his success will not depend only on his own mastery of the art of love – it’s also up to his trusty wingman Henry!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2022)

Zum Valentinstag ist die We Love Games Aktion (vom 14. - 21.2. 2022) gestartet: https://www.gog.com/


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Februar 2022)

*Dear Esther: Landmark Edition* bis zum 16.02. kostenlos auf Steam!









						Dear Esther: Landmark Edition on Steam
					

Dear Esther immerses you in a stunningly realised world, a remote and desolate island somewhere in the outer Hebrides. As you step forwards, a voice begins to read fragments of a letter: 'Dear Esther...' - and so begins a journey through one of the most original first-person games of recent years.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2022)

Auf indiegala.com kann man* Leisure Suite Larry 1+2* kostenlos abstauben.



			https://freebies.indiegala.com/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. März 2022)

Neues HumbleBundle mit u.a. drei großen Krachern:

*- Mass Effect Legendary Edition
- Desperados 3
- Dark Pictures: Man of Medan*









						January 2023 Humble Choice
					

Get January 2023 Humble Choice and more when you subscribe for just $11.99 per month!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




Also bei 9,99€ kralle ich mir das sofort.


----------



## Free23 (2. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Neues HumbleBundle mit u.a. drei großen Krachern:
> 
> *- Mass Effect Legendary Edition
> - Desperados 3
> ...


Das wäre ja der Hammer!

Kann mir wer erklären, wie sich das mit dem Humble Bundle verhält?
Müsste ich da jetzt nur einmalig 9,99€ zahlen und bekomme die Spiele?
Oder läuft das mit zusätzlichem Abo?
Sind das dann Steam-keys?

Hab da noch nie etwas gekauft...


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. März 2022)

Free23 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja der Hammer!
> 
> Kann mir wer erklären, wie sich das mit dem Humble Bundle verhält?
> Müsste ich da jetzt nur einmalig 9,99€ zahlen und bekomme die Spiele?
> ...


Ist ein Abo, kannst du aber sofort kündigen (Monatlich kündbar, ohne Mindestlaufzeit).
Meistens sind es nur Steam Keys, hier ist aber Mass Effect: Legendary Edition ein Origin (EA App) Key.
Du bekommst alle Spiele aus der monatlichen Auswahl und behälst sie auch nach dem du dein Abo gekündigt hast.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (2. März 2022)

Free23 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja der Hammer!
> 
> Kann mir wer erklären, wie sich das mit dem Humble Bundle verhält?
> Müsste ich da jetzt nur einmalig 9,99€ zahlen und bekomme die Spiele?
> ...


Du kannst das aktuelle Bundle kaufen und, dann in den Account Einstelllunge das Abo direkt kündigen, bekommt aber alle Spiele aus dem aktuellen Bundle. Normalerweise sind es Steam Keys ab und zu kann man selbst wählen ob es Steam oder Epic. Gab auch schon mal Epic oder Steam Keys, Mass Effect ist ein Origin Key. Es wir immer ein Symbol bei den Spielen angezeigt für welche Plattform es den Key gibt


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. März 2022)

Bei Humble gibt es gerade ein tolles Bundle mit einer Auswahl aktuellerer Retroshooter.
zb. Dusk, Ion Fury, Amid Evil...
Für 10€ ein Schnapper.









						Best of Boomer Shooters Bundle
					

Get retro FPS games like DUSK and AMID EVIL. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2022)

Bundle for Ukraine by Necrosoft Games and 738 others
					

Bundle for Ukraine: 998 items for $10.00



					itch.io


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bundle for Ukraine by Necrosoft Games and 738 others
> 
> 
> Bundle for Ukraine: 998 items for $10.00
> ...


Kriegt man da echt 992 Spiele oder darf man aus diesen welche auswählen? :o


----------



## MichaelG (9. März 2022)

Das wird stressig die alle downzuloaden. Abgesehen mal vom Platz.   Keys wären mir da lieber. Alle aktivieren und nur installieren wenn man sie braucht.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (9. März 2022)

Ein schönes Sim Racing Bundle.

Ultimate Racing Sim Bundle


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. März 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das wird stressig die alle downzuloaden. Abgesehen mal vom Platz.   Keys wären mir da lieber. Alle aktivieren und nur installieren wenn man sie braucht.


Ich weiß zwar auch noch nicht so recht, was ich mit den Spielen anfangen werde. Ich hab mir da aber trotzdem mal einen Account gemacht (hatte noch keinen), weils für einen guten Zweck ist und wenn man da wirklich helfen kann, dann lohnt es sich ja.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. März 2022)

Bei Steam gibts F1  2021 gerade für 14,99€

Das Gute dabei, wenn man den Vorgänger hat, bekommt man dann beim Kauf nochmal 6 Euro Rabatt und das Spiel kostet dann nur *8,99€.*

Das war neulich auch schon mal bei FIFA 2022 der Fall. Man hat ja in der Vergangenheit viel auf EA geschimpft, aber diesmal muss ich sie echt mal loben, dass sie da Rabatt geben, wenn man den oder die Vorgänger schon hat.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. März 2022)

Stand with Ukraine Bundle
					

Support vital humanitarian crisis relief for the people of Ukraine with an all-to-charity bundle featuring games, books, and software.




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. März 2022)

Das gog Games Festival ist gestartet (und geht bis 4.April):  https://www.gog.com/de/news/bdas_go...ein_entdecke_neuankundigungen_und_habe_spassb


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. März 2022)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Stand with Ukraine Bundle
> 
> 
> Support vital humanitarian crisis relief for the people of Ukraine with an all-to-charity bundle featuring games, books, and software.
> ...


Hat übrigens schon über 10 Millionen Dollar Spenden gesammelt!


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2022)

So sieht es im April im monatlichen Humble Choice Bundle aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2022)

Auf gog läuft gerade der Indie Spring Sale und dabei gibt es aktuell das Spiel* Iris and the Giant kostenlos.*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2022)

Wer es noch nicht hat aber immer mal damit geliebäugelt hat:
*Jurassic World Evolution* gibt es im Complete Bundle bei HumbleBundle für unter 10,-€.









						Humble Jurassic Bundle
					

Our complete Jurassic World Evolution bundle includes the original park management sim, all available DLC, and an exclusive deal on Jurassic World Evolution 2.




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. Mai 2022)

GOG verschenkt momentan die Witcher Goodies Collection


----------



## MichaelG (23. Mai 2022)

Aktuell gibt es bei Steam Biomutant statt für 59,99 EUR für 19,79 EUR. Und die beiden DLC gibt es statt für rund 8 EUR für nur 2,62 EUR. Bei dem Preis hab ich dann doch mal zugeschlagen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2022)

Aktuell gibt es im Epic Store Die Bioshock Collection (Bioshock 1 und 2 Remastered und das komplette Bioshock Infinite mit allen DLC gratis.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2022)

Für Amazon Prime Kunden gibt es bei Ubisoft aktuell Farcry 4 gratis.


----------



## MrFob (6. Juni 2022)

Sanitarium gibt's bei GOG. https://www.gog.com/


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Sanitarium gibt's bei GOG. https://www.gog.com/


Danke für den Hinweis. Und Alien Isolation gibts dort als neues Spiel. Das ist ja goil


----------



## RevolverOcelot (8. Juni 2022)

Bei Humble Bundle gibt es ein Capcom Summer Bundle 2022
Capcom Summer Bundle 2022


----------



## MrFob (10. Juni 2022)

Ohhh! Bei Gog verschenken sie gerade Venetica. Echt schoenes Spiel!   Und sogar aus deutschen Landen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2022)

Das ist das Humble Choice im Monat Juni 2022:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (12. Juni 2022)

Auf Steam kann man sich bis zum 19. Juni kostenlos ARK: Survival Evolved sichern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2022)

Auf gog gibts grad Shantae and the Pirate's Curse kostenlos.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2022)

Auf Steam kann man vom 13. - 20. Juni jede Menge bevorstehende Spiele testen (demos):  https://store.steampowered.com/sale/nextfest


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juni 2022)

Auf gog beim Sommer Sale gibts gerade alle 6 Stunden ein neues Angebot was stark reduziert ist. Wie früher die Blitzaktionen bei Steam.


----------



## MrFob (15. Juni 2022)

Daggerfall Unity gibt's jetzt umsonst bei GOG. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es das gibt aber fuer oldschool Bethesda Fans ist es vielleicht einen Blick wert.

Hier mal ein Video von einem Typen, der involviert war und ein bisschen erklaert worum es geht:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7fmp4gLUjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (16. Juni 2022)

Wenn wir schon bei alten RPGs sind:
Ultima 4 gibts auch gratis








						Ultima™ 4: Quest of the Avatar
					

Prepare yourself for a grand adventure! Ultima™ IV, sixteen times larger than Ultima™ III




					www.gog.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2022)

Bei gog gibts Beautiful Desolation gerade kostenlos.


----------



## audiopathik (18. Juni 2022)

Aktuell gibts im Prime Abo Far Cry 4 für Ubisoft Connect (uPlay) und WRC 8 World Rallye Championship für den Amazon Games Launcher und am Prime Day 12. & 13. Juli wirds ganze 30 Spiele abzustauben geben:

Nur am Prime Day:

GRID Legends
Mass Effect Legendary Edition
Need for Speed Heat
Star Wars Jedi Knight — Jedi Academy
STAR WARS Jedi Knight II — Jedi Outcast
STAR WARS Republic Commando

Von 21. Juni bis 13. Juli:

10 Second Ninja X
8Doors: Arum’s Afterlife Adventure
Addling Adventures
Bang Bang Racing
Clouds & Sheep 2
Death Squared
Fatal Fury Special
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams
Gone Viral
HUE
Manual Samuel
Metal Slug 2
Metal Unit
Pumped BMX Pro
Puzzle of the Year — 10 Pack
Rain World
Road Trip — 3 Pack
Samurai Shodown II
Serial Cleaner
The Crow’s Eye
The Darkside Detective
The King of Fighters 2000
The King of Fighters 2002
The Metronomicon: Slay the Dance Floor


Außerdem ist ja ne neue Staffel von The Boys raus, auch womöglich ein Guter Grund.

Übrigens wer Rundfunkbeitrag- bzw GIS- (Österreich) Befreit ist oder einen Sozial-/Familienpass hat bekommt Prime seit Kurzem um die Hälfte, 3.99€ statt 7.99€. ↗


----------



## Bast3l (20. Juni 2022)

Schnäppchen isses ja nicht wirklich, aber reduziert bis zum morgigen Release:

https://www.nintendo.de/Spiele/Nintendo-Switch/Shadowrun-Trilogy-2045654.html

Da es auf dem Ipad seit irgend nem iOS nicht mehr funktioniert, freue ich mich auf der Switch des Nachts wieder ein wenig in der 5. Welt rumzurennen...


----------



## McDrake (23. Juni 2022)

Flashback bei GOG gratis








						Flashback™
					

Buckle up and explore our Summer Sale Hub!  2142. Der junge Wissenschaftler Conrad B.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. Juni 2022)

Aktuell ist VirtuaVerse kostenlos auf GOG zu haben.


----------



## audiopathik (1. Juli 2022)

Quake 4 kostenlos im Xbox Insider Hub (App im Microsoft Store)  unter Preview>Quake 4, beitreten (join), installieren drücken. Danach Manage>Leave damit der Platz für andere frei gemacht wird, das Spiel bleibt einem im Account.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juli 2022)

Wie komme ich da ran/rein ? Die (deutschsprachige) App ist installiert aber bei Vorschau ist nichts bei mir drin ? Oder haben irgendwelche Idioten alle Zugänge blockiert ? Ich habe nur Windows Gaming, Game Bar SDK-Development, XBOX Accessibility und Turbo Golf Racing Beta zur Auswahl.  Bin bei Windows Gaming auf beitreten gegangen aber dann kommt nur verwalten...


----------



## audiopathik (1. Juli 2022)

Bist du da sicher im Insider Hub nicht der normalen Xbox App?









						Join the Quake 4 Xbox Insider Preview! - Xbox Wire
					

Xbox Insiders on Windows PC are invited to preview Quake 4. Originally released in 2005, players lead the invasion of an alien planet in this epic, narrative-driven and action-packed FPS from the award-winning id Software and Raven Software. Check out the Xbox Insider Hub on Windows PC to join...



					news.xbox.com


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juli 2022)

In der Insider-App Genau die habe ich erst einmal installiert und danach war nix da. Oder gibt es noch eine Insider-App ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (2. Juli 2022)

Du musst im Microsoft Store mit dem selben Account angemeldet sein mit dem du dich für den Xbox Insider Hub angemeldet hast. Sonst fallt mir nichts mehr ein, das sollte so funktionieren wie auch auf der Xbox Seite beschrieben.
Ist die Vollversion und die kann man dann behalten.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juli 2022)

Nein. Konto ist das gleiche Ms-Konto (wie bei den Forza-Titeln und allen anderen die mit Ms verknüpft sind. Gleicher Nick, gleiche Mail, gleiches Paßwort. Bin aber fast erschrocken. Dachte anfangs mein Account wäre gehackt. Es wurde eine komplett andere Reset-Emailadresse angegeben. Irgendwas mit hotmail.com. Ich heiße SumoMichael und es gibt aber auch noch einen SUMOMICHAEL. Wenn ich meinen Namen richtig schreibe hat es dann geklappt. Daß Ms so etwas überhaupt zuläßt.....

Aber nachkontrolliert. Nichts drin. Naja Pech gehabt. Aber danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2022)

Die beiden Kane & Lynch Spiele gibts neu auf gog.com und gleich reduziert für 5,58€ beide zusammen: https://www.gog.com/promo/20220708_kane_lynch_pack


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juli 2022)

At the Movies with LEGO
					

We’ve teamed up with LEGO for our newest bundle. Get games like The LEGO Movie 2 Videogame and LEGO MARVEL's Avengers. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2022)

Auf Green Man Gaming läuft der Summer Sale bis zum 29.Juli.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Juli 2022)

Bei GOG läuft der French Week Sale und Square Enix Titel sind ebenfalls kräftig reduziert. Hat sich für mich schon gelohnt


----------



## Elektrostuhl (29. Juli 2022)

Camouflaj feiert 10jähriges Bestehen und verschenkt zu gegebenen Anlass, ihr Erstlingswerk République. Leider konnte ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen, wie lange das Angebot gilt. Wer mag, sollte also schnell zugreifen.


----------



## audiopathik (1. August 2022)

Auf Alienware (Dell) werden die nächsten Tage ein paar Sachen von 11 bit studios (Frostpunk) für Steam verschenkt:
Heute: Beat Cop (Steam key)
02.08: Frostpunk Soundtrack (Steam key)
03.08: South of the Circles Game Poster
04.08: Tower 57 (Steam key)
05.08: This War of Mine Final Cut (Steam key)

Da ich die Spiele alle schon hab kann ich meine Keys verschenken wenn sie jemand möchte.


----------



## MichaelG (2. August 2022)

Habe ich bis auf Tower57 und South of the Circles schon alle (nehme mal an South of the circles ist hier "nur" ein Wallpaper oder so und nicht das Spiel).  Aber am 04.08. werde ich mal reinsehen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Auf Alienware (Dell) werden die nächsten Tage ein paar Sachen von 11 bit studios (Frostpunk) für Steam verschenkt:
> Heute: Beat Cop (Steam key)
> 02.08: Frostpunk Soundtrack (Steam key)
> 03.08: South of the Circles Game Poster
> ...


Wenn der Frostpunk Soundtrack Key noch zu haben ist dann gerne zu mir. 😉


----------



## audiopathik (2. August 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn der Frostpunk Soundtrack Key noch zu haben ist dann gerne zu mir. 😉


Den hab ich selbst aktivieren können, aber der Soundtrack ist sowieso kostenlos auf Steam.


----------



## MichaelG (4. August 2022)

Fuck Tower57 ist schon out. Mist.


----------



## audiopathik (4. August 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Fuck Tower57 ist schon out. Mist.


Habs leider auch verpasst, bei Alienware muss man immer schnell sein. Am besten gleich morgens
Die haben heute auch Battletech verschenkt, paar tausend Stück, in wenigen Minuten weg ^^

Auf Steam wird gerade Despotism 3k verschenkt https://store.steampowered.com/app/699920/Despotism_3k/


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. August 2022)

GOG haut momentan die CDPR Goodies Collection für "umme" raus.






						Die besten Videospiele, DRM-frei | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## audiopathik (15. August 2022)

ScourgeBringer aktuell im Microsoft Store kostenlos abzugreifen: https://www.xbox.com/de-de/games/store/scourgebringer/9nxpv1t3ws34

Einfach anmelden und Abrufen klicken


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2022)

Bei mir steht noch der Preis da (16,99 EUR). Was kostenlos ist ist die Testversion. Oder braucht man dazu so was wie den Gamepass ? Irgendwie mag mich der XBOX/MS-Store nicht wirklich.


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2022)

Nö... auch bei mir 16.99


----------



## audiopathik (15. August 2022)

Jo ist schon wieder vorbei, weiß nicht war das ein Fehler aber ich habs mir abgreifen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ne is nicht im Game Pass.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (15. August 2022)

Das Spiel ist doch Teil der Games with Gold vom August, und ist eigentlich ab dem 16.08 verfügbar sein, vielleicht war da kurzzeitig ein Fehler das es früher und teilweise Gratis freigeschaltet wurde.


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2022)

Das würde einiges erklären.


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2022)

Bei Epic gibts heute neben den Game-DLC Doom 64 für lau. Geil!.


----------



## audiopathik (18. August 2022)

The Elder Scrolls Arena, The Elder Scrolls II und Quake Champions gerade kostenlos abzurufen im Microsost Store.






						Abrufen The Elder Scrolls: Arena | Xbox
					

DIE LEGENDE BEGINNT  Der Kaiserliche Kampfmagier Jagar Tharn verbannt Kaiser Uriel Septim in eine andere Dimension, um seine Identität anzunehmen und selber zu regieren. Ein einzelner Gefangener macht sich auf die Reise zu Tamriels bekanntesten und gefährlichsten Orten, um die Teile des...



					www.xbox.com
				









						Abrufen The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall | Xbox
					

DIE GROSSE MASCHINE ERWACHT  Der uralte Golem Numidium, eine mächtige Waffe, die einst vom großen Tiber Septim dazu benutzt wurde, Tamriel zu vereinen, wurde in der Illiac-Bucht gefunden. Im Zuge der daraus folgenden Machtkämpfe wird der König von Dolchsturz ermordet, dessen Geist nun das...



					www.xbox.com
				









						Abrufen Quake Champions | Xbox
					

Treten Sie in der Arena gegen Spieler aus der ganzen Welt an! Dieser rasante Shooter kombiniert den düsteren Mythos des ersten Quake mit dem kompetitiven Charakter von Quake III Arena. Beweisen Sie Ihr Können und werden Sie zum Champion!



					www.xbox.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (22. August 2022)

Stasis kostenlos bei GOG



			https://www.gog.com/?pp=2863d7ae605104eeef364e3f164d3404e20f680c#giveaway
		





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wen es interessiert das demnächst erscheinende neue Battle Royal SUPER PEOPLE geht gerade in die finale Beta, man kann auf Steam kostenlos Zugriff anfordern.









						SUPER PEOPLE on Steam
					

WONDER PEOPLE proudly presents a battle royale shooter that will revolutionize how you think about the genre.In SUPER PEOPLE, take control of a super-soldier, each with their own unique skills, and survive until you are the last one standing.




					store.steampowered.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (22. August 2022)

Dink Smallwood HD auf GOG kostenlos.









						Dink Smallwood HD
					

It all began in a world where dragons roamed the land and knights fought with valor and h




					www.gog.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## audiopathik (22. August 2022)

Bis zum 5. September können Spieler die einmal ein World of Warcraft-Addon besessen haben das Addon WoW Shadowlands (Base Edition) sowie einen Level 50 Boost kostenlos in Anspruch nehmen.









						Return to WoW and Get Shadowlands Free!
					

**Time is running out. Claim yours by September 5. --Don't own Shadowlands yet? For a limited time, claim your FREE copy of the Shadowlands Base Edition and a Level 50 Character Boost. Secure these gifts and step into the afterlife today!




					news.blizzard.com
				




Einfach in der Battle.net Desktop App oben rechts auf Geschenke klicken dort finder man:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (23. August 2022)

Wird mit dem Release von Dragonflight so oder so inbegriffen sein, war bisher immer so das sobald ein neues Addon kommt das vorherige direkt im Abo inbegriffen ist, der einzige Vorteil hier ist das es der Level 50 Boost dabei ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. August 2022)

Ich habe mir gerade für knapp 2 Euro auf Steam das Panzer Dragoon Remake gekauft.








						Panzer Dragoon: Remake on Steam
					

A new, remade version of the Panzer Dragoon game – true to the original, with improved graphics and controls, that suit modern gaming standards!




					store.steampowered.com
				



Ist ein ziemlich hübscher Railshooter, d.h. der Dragoon fliegt selbst durch die Level und man kann nur leicht ausweichen aber sich in alle Richtungen umsehen. Das Zielen und Schießen mit der Maus statt mit einem Gamepad macht das Spiel dann allerdings recht einfach (man kann natürlich auch weiter ein Pad nehmen). 

Sämtliche Zwischensequenzen und die Spielgrafik sind neu gemacht, an das Saturn Original erinnert also recht wenig. Die Spielzeit ist mit ein bis zwei Stunden auf PC recht gering, um das Spiel auf 100 Prozent zu kriegen braucht man allerdings zehn Mal so lange.


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2022)

Bei Epic gibt es gerade ein Destiny 2 Paket 30 Jahre Bungie für lau. Sind zwar nur Erweiterungen aber immerhin zwischendurch ? Das DLC-Paket kostet bei Steam aktuell knapp 15 EUR trotz 40% Rabatt.


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Epic gibt es gerade ein Destiny 2 Paket 30 Jahre Bungie für lau. Sind zwar nur Erweiterungen aber immerhin zwischendurch ? Das DLC-Paket kostet bei Steam aktuell knapp 15 EUR trotz 40% Rabatt.


Hab da die Übersicht leider verloren.
Hatte die Story beim Blizz-Launcher durch.
Dann der Wechsel uf Steam ,bzw einfach weg von Blizz und jetzt so.
Egal. Mal holen. Denn irgendwie fand ich das Game recht cool.


----------



## audiopathik (25. August 2022)

Alienware vergibt heute tinyBuild Spiele, man kann sich nur eines holen:









						tinyBuild Game Key Code Giveaway
					

Choose from 5 tinyBuild published indies!We're giving away 5 different indie games published by the tinyBuild team on 8/25-26. Keys will have staggered releases and will only be available one at a time. Users can only have 1 game key from the 5...



					eu.alienwarearena.com
				




Um 17:00 wird vergeben:








						Save 75% on Diaries of a Spaceport Janitor on Steam
					

Diaries of a Spaceport Janitor is an anti-adventure game about picking up trash in an alien bazaar. Play as the Janitor, an Alaensee girlbeast with a municipally-subsidized trash incineration job and dreams of leaving the planet of Xabran's Rock far behind her.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Um 20:00








						Save 75% on Waking on Steam
					

Combining third-person action and guided meditation, Waking is an emotional adventure through your dying mind. Battle the forces of oblivion, conjure the memories of loved ones, and join them in the fight for your life.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Um 23:00








						Save 75% on Lovely Planet on Steam
					

A First Person Shooter Gun Ballet set in a cutesy abstract world. Jump and shoot your way through five worlds full of treacherous enemies with your trusty semi-automatic!




					store.steampowered.com
				




Um 02:00








						Save 75% on Mr. Shifty on Steam
					

Teleport, shift through bullets, and master lightning-fast takedowns in an all new kind of action game from tinyBuild and Team Shifty!




					store.steampowered.com
				




Um 05:00








						Save 75% on Divide By Sheep on Steam
					

Divide By Sheep is a mind-bending math puzzler about friendship and slicing sheep in half with lasers. The Grim Reaper flooded the world, and it's up to you to save critters stranded on islands. Insane math skills required.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Wer eins davon möchte sollte pünktlich auf die Minute da sein denn die sind bei Alienware Ratz Fatz weg.


----------



## audiopathik (25. August 2022)

Ups die Uhrzeiten sind falsch, je eine Stunde später, habs korrigiert. (Nun stimmen sie)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. August 2022)

Das nächste kostenlose Spiel bei GOG:

*Dex*



			https://www.gog.com/#giveaway
		


Kann ich aus Erfahrung gerne empfehlen, ist ein schöner, kleiner, altmodischer PixelArt-Sidescroll-RPG/Metroidvania-Mix.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2022)

Nach Leisure Suit Larry 1+2 - vor einiger Zeit - kann man nun auch *Larry 7 - Love for Sail *(deutsch:"Yacht nach Liebe") für lau abstauben.



			https://freebies.indiegala.com/leisure-suit-larry-7-love-for-sail


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. August 2022)

GOG kann es einfach nicht lassen    Das werde ich dann sogar mal zeitnah spielen wollen.









						Lovecraft's Untold Stories
					

Wow! Check the GOGalicious deals inside The GOG Sale! Lovecraft’s Untold Stories ist ein




					www.gog.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. September 2022)

Auf gog gibts jetzt neu Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition und gleich reduziert auf *5 Euro*.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. September 2022)

*Immortal Redneck* gibt es jetzt auf GOG. Natürlich wieder für lau  









						Immortal Redneck
					

Immortal Redneck is an FPS set in Egypt with rogue-lite elements. The game mixes old-sch




					www.gog.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2022)

Das ist das neue Humble Choice im September: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2022)

Gog feiert den 14.Geburtstag mit einigen Angeboten: https://www.gog.com/en/promo/gog_14th_anniversary

Dazu gibt es auch das Spiel Magic of Master Classic kostenlos: https://www.gog.com/

Und jetzt ganz neu gibt es Skyrim auf gog. Ja eine DRMfreie Version davon, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass da eine kommen wird.
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Special Edition *für 13,19€*
und
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Anniversary Edition für *24,99€

Hinweis von GOG über die DRM-freie Version*

Kompatibel mit den meisten Mods via Nexus Mods Vortex v1.6.12 und neuer
Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE) sollte ab heute die GOG-Version unterstützen
Das Zurücksetzen der Spielversion und die Deaktivierung von automatischen Updates ist möglich


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2022)

gog:  Nach Shadow of Mordor gibt es nun auch Shadow of War dort.

Middle-earth: Shadow of War Standard Edition für *5,99€*
Middle-earth: Shadow of War - Definitive Edition für *7,49€*
Hinzu kommen dann noch diverse free-dlcs wie High Resolution Texture Pack und 4k cinematic pack.

Falls jemand Amazon Prime Gaming hat, der sollte aber erstmal warten und dort nachschauen. Im Internet schreiben manche, dass es dort diesen Monat wohl auch einen gog key für Shadow of War geben würde. Allerdings kann ich das nicht nachprüfen, ich hab kein Abo dort. Ich wollte es dennoch hier mal erwähnen.

Zudem wurden weitere ältere Spiele auf gog veröffentlicht:
BorderZone  für 1,19€
Dawn of Magic 2 für 1,19€
El Matador  für 1,59€
RC Cars für 1,19€
Hover Ace für 2,99€


Steam: Dort gibt es grad Need for Speed Heat für 3,50€ (gibts auch direkt auf Origin).
Und denkt dran, bei der Steam-Version braucht ihr noch Origin zusätzlich.

Green Man Gaming: Da läuft grad die Golden Week mit einigen reduzierten Spielen.

Fanatical: Assassin's Creed Valhalla: Dawn of Ragnarök für 17,35€


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2022)

Das gibts bei Humble Choice im Oktober:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu gibts dann noch: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einen 35% Gutschein für den expansion pass bei Crusader Kings 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. Oktober 2022)

Kein schlechter Zeitpunkt um es unter die Leute zu bringen  

https://www.gog.com/de/game/a_plague_tale_requiem_digital_goodie_pack


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Oktober 2022)

Und ein nächstes Giveaway bei GOG   









						Genesis Alpha One Deluxe Edition
					

New and Improved    Die Deluxe Edition enthält:  Artbook   Soundtrack   Rocket Star Corpo




					www.gog.com


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Oktober 2022)

Und bei GOG geht es fröhlich weiter...ein mir zugegeben völlig unbekannter Titel, sei es drum   









						Jazz Jackrabbit 2 Collection
					

JAZZ IS BACK!  The nefarious turtle, Devan Shell, has built a time machine as part of a




					www.gog.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Und bei GOG geht es fröhlich weiter...ein mir zugegeben völlig unbekannter Titel, sei es drum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. Tolles Spiel, cooler Titeltrack. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSiV5TO9qSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (3. November 2022)

Warhammer: Vermintide 2 gratis auf Steam bis zum 7. November 2022 (19 Uhr)
Vergesst auch nicht den gratis DLC abzuholen.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GfYBSWAOcZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. November 2022)

Der Letzte macht das Licht  aus   GOG hat noch was zu verschenken ( noch ca. 33 Std)









						Narita Boy
					

StoryFlashback to the 80s. The Creator, a genius of his time, creates a video gam




					www.gog.com


----------

